# 

## Redakcja

*Drodzy Forumowicze, jesteśmy z Wami w tych wielkich dniach, gdy ruszają Wasze budowy. jesteście naszymi BOCIANKAMI. Piszcie o swoich doświadczeniach, a społeczność forum będzie Was wspierać i dopingować.*

----------


## Marcin_Piaseczno

Witam serdecznie wszystkich użytkowników forum
Trafiłem do Was w zeszłym roku,jednak do tej pory tylko przeglądałem tematy.Dzisiaj postanowiłem się zarejestrować,gdyż wielkimi krokami zbliża się początek budowy Naszego domku.Razem z żoną wybraliśmy projekt Archonu,Dom w rezedach.Na wiosnę zeszłego roku zrobiliśmy fundamenty,później była przerwa na ślub i wesele :wink: . Pod koniec roku kupiliśmy cegłę i na wiosnę ruszamy z budową :wink: Już nie możemy się doczekać..

----------


## ziuta62

Witam serdecznie!
W maju jak pogoda pozwoli zaczynamy budowę naszego domku na emeryturkę. Domek się wciąż projektuje, ale za kilka tygodni będzie gotów do zgłoszenia o PNB.Będzie niewielki, budowany z silikatów, które kilka tygodni temu zakupiliśmy i czekają w hurtowni. Mamy już zakupione drzewo na więżbę i belki stropowe. Działkę zakupiliśmy jesienią zeszłego roku w gminie Czorsztyn. Będzie to spełnienie naszych marzeń by zamieszkac tam gdzie czujemy się najlepiej i aby wnukom przekazać naszą miłość do gór. 
Już teraz możemy podziękować wielu forumowiczom, którzy służą nam doświadczeniem i radą, dzięki nim budowa nas nie przeraża. 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich!
Bocianko-papug

----------


## kupiecjudex

Noooooooo w końcu dla tych co zaczynają w 2012r. już myślałem że nie będzie takiego wątku, a sam nie śmiałem zakładać :Lol:  :Lol: 
No ja koniec marca, pustaki, dachówka, bloczki i stal kupione, nawet beton z gruchy zamówiłem po cenie z 2011r.  :big lol: - trzeba było doć zaliczkę.
Ekipy zamówione, umowy podpisane, ino czekać wiosny.
A ze dwa tygodnie temu to mnie tak coś nosiło żeby zaczynać, ale chyba opacznośc nade mną czuwała, jak teraz spojrze za okno a tam 0,5 m śniegu i przed chwilą -12 stopni, ale by to była budowa... uuuuufff.
No ale to już chyba ostatnie podrygi zimy tej wiosny ... :razz:

----------


## arjuna

My też zaczynamy w tym roku, robimy Gilowo9-na stoku, z pełnym podpiwniczeniem. Na razie mamy tylko działkę ze ściągnietym humusem...Czytajac Wasze wpisy zaczynam sie bać, że za późno zaczenimy kupowanie wszystkich materiałów. Budujemy sie na dolnym śląsku, pod wałbrzychem.pozdrawiamy.

----------


## Kacperuszki

Witam wszystkich, my też zaczynamy już wkrótce  :smile:  dom z pracowni Archonu - willa Aleksandra (z małymi przeróbkami). Właśnie dzisiaj wpłynęła na konto pierwsza transza kredytu. Ekipa juz zaklepana, kierownik budowy też - oj będzie się działo  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Witam ponownie!
Arjuna! Czy też masz ścianki dociskowe na fundamentach i piwnicy z betonu lanego? My tak mamy w projekcie bo działka na stoku. Kiedy zakładasz dziennik? Może też budujesz na Podhalu? Pozdrawiam!

----------


## ziuta62

Przecież napisałaś Dolny Sląsk.  Już mi zaczyna odbijac, a to dopiero początek!

----------


## sebm

Witam,
i My zaczynamy wiosną. Niby będzie to rozbudowa z nadbudową, ale zostają tylko dwie  ściany  :big grin:  teraz wybieramy wykonawców i ciężko idzie, a plan mamy wprowadzić się ponownie jesienią  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc

my startujemy lada dzien, mamy juz zbrojenia czesciowo gotowe, PnB jest, tylko jeszcze chwila i bedziemy lac lawe, niech tylko pogoda sie poprawi to w lutym zaczynamy.

zapraszam przy okazji do naszego dziennika, link w podpisie  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

witam sie i ja :smile: 

zaczynamy jak tylko stopnieje śnieg, obecnie szukam materiałów, chcemy zamówić jeszcze teraz bloczki na ściany, stal, dachówkę i więźbę  :smile:

----------


## arjuna

> Witam ponownie!
> Arjuna! Czy też masz ścianki dociskowe na fundamentach i piwnicy z betonu lanego? My tak mamy w projekcie bo działka na stoku. Kiedy zakładasz dziennik? Może też budujesz na Podhalu? Pozdrawiam!


Nie mam zielonego pojęcia co to są ścianki dociskowe :smile: , potem zapytam męża hehe. Fundamenty i wszystkie ziemno-piwniczne rzeczy będziemy mieć niestety z bloczków.Dziennik założę wkrótce, jak tylko będę miała co tam napisać :big grin: 
CZy ktoś z Was robi gruntowy wymiennik ciepła, WM czy pompę ciepła powietrzną?

----------


## aksamitka

u nas będzie pompa gruntowa i WM

----------


## arjuna

Macie juz na oku jakąś konkretną WM, będzie z reku?


edit: idąc za Waszym przykładem, załozyłam dziennik :smile: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...28#post5135528

----------


## paulaprzygoda

witajcie!
dołączam do grona budujących w 2012. jak czytam wasze posty, co już macie kupione, to mam gęsią skórkę - my dopiero zamawiamy pustaki, a gdzie tu do drewna czy dachówki! ekipę mamy wstępnie umówioną, dzisiaj się z mini spotykam, żeby ustalić konkrety.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

nie lam sie paula  :smile: 

my po za stala nie mamy jescze nic kupione, mamy owszem wybrene materialy i dostawcow, wstepnie ustalone ceny ale zakupow nie robimy - nie mamy miejsca na magazynowanie ani ochoty zeby zamrazac gotowke. 
budujemy wlasnymi silami zarowno fizycznymi jak i materialnymi, stad nie mam ochoty zamrazac 10000 aby docelowo zaplacic o 200pln mniej za material zyskujac na nizszej cenie teraz po za sezonem (a tak faktycznie to ten "po za sezon" to taki malo tanszy w tym roku... wszyscy buduja ile wlezie :smile: )

ty masz fajnie bo blisko do "zrodelka" do solca po bloczki z BK  :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Zadzwonił dziś cieśla że więę policzył, to jutro jadę po listę a potem prooooooooooosto na tartak  :tongue:  .......... co by zamówienie złożyć.

----------


## aksamitka

my juz zamawiamy solbet, bo widze ze z dnia na dzien drozeja, sklad nam przetrzyma do marca

----------


## Kacperuszki

A my nic nie kupujemy, wszystkim zajmie się nasz budowlaniec  :smile:  nie wiem czy to źle czy dobrze ale skoro my nie mamy pojęcia a jego chwalą ludzie to chyba ok  :smile:  Dzisiaj dostaliśmy juz warunki na przyłączenie prądu  :smile:  w następnym tygodniu przychodzi geodeta i będziemy kopać dziurę w ziemi. 
I wtedy zbiorę się i założę dziennik.

----------


## ziuta62

Tomasz ile płaciłeś za stal. Nie mogę dokopać się do cen z tego roku.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ziuta62, zapraszam do naszego dziennika, wrzucilem tam wszelkie poniesione dotad koszty. stal odkupilem od pana ktoremu zostalo po jego (duuuzej) budowie, dokupilem potem preta fi6 na strzemiona i musze jeszcze dokupic preta fi12 na narozniki, ceny jakie dostalem ok 2 tygodnie temu to bylo: 0,74PLN/mb za fi6 i 2,57PLN/mb fi12.

----------


## ziuta62

Dzięki już lecę!

----------


## HAL9000

Witam wszystkich i ja!
Podobnie jak jedna z osób piszących wcześniej w tym wątku mam gęsią skórkę kiedy czytam o tym co już kupiliście pod przyszłą budowę. Ja dzisiaj odebrałem pozwolenie na budowę a jutro idę dogadać się z firmą budowlaną. Materiałów nie kupiłem żądnych, ale mam o tyle dobrze, że w pobliżu jest hurtownia, którą prowadzą bardzo mili i uczynni ludzie - nie będę musiał martwić się o składowanie materiałów na budowie i co do ceny też dobrze rabatują. Początek budowy planuję na marzec i mam cichą nadzieję zamieszkać jeszcze w tym roku... Projekt indywidualny, ale dość prosty - niestety nie dało się dopasować żadnego typowego do działki.

----------


## lilly20

Witam!
My już zaczęliśmy budować, jeszcze 30 grudnia 2011 wjechała koparka - zrobili wykop, po Nowym Roku przyszła ekipa i fundamenty prawie skończone. Trochę nam przeszkodziła ''niespodziewana'' zima  :smile:  Budujemy DK ROBINSONA. Będzie GWC i reku.Materiały już od października 2011 popłacone i przetrzymuje nam skład budowlany, więźba zaliczkowana. Mamy nadzieję, że w końcu się trochę ociepli i ekipa będzie mogła do nas powrócić, bo naprawdę dobrze im szło.

----------


## jarko17

Witam!

My też ruszamy wiosną tego roku. Projekt indywidualny podobny do domu w lewkoniach Archonu. Styl nowoczesny.
Będziemy budować na Śląsku, niedaleko Tychów. Na razie na działeczce stoi garaż. Zwożę gruz na drogę dojazdową i będziemy powoli czekać na PNB :roll eyes: . 30 grudnia zakupiliśmy jeszcze po "starych" cenach Pustak MAX na cały dom, cegłę pełną na kominy oraz bloczki betonowe do fundamentów. Chciałem jeszcze zakupić stal ale nie wiedziałem jeszcze jaką i jaka ilość. Całość zostawiona w depozycie na składzie budowlanym :wink:  :tongue: .

Powodzenia Wszystkim w budowie upragnionego gniazdka!

Asia i JArek

----------


## Marcin_Piaseczno

Witam
Powoli zaczynam rozglądać się za drewnem na więźbę i tutaj rodzi się moje pytanie.Macie może jakieś namiary na sprawdzony i solidny tartak?? :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lilly20

Witam! 
Dobrym pomysłem było pozaopatrywać się w materiał jeszcze w zeszłym roku, ceny zaczynają rosnąć jak na drożdżach  :sad:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Witam! 
> Dobrym pomysłem było pozaopatrywać się w materiał jeszcze w zeszłym roku, ceny zaczynają rosnąć jak na drożdżach


Weź stary nie strasz a co zdrożąło, no chyba że wszystko, jak kupiłem wiele rzeczy na jesieni, ale wiele jeszcze mi zostało, no i pewnie jeszcze wiele takich musz kupić o których bladego pojęcia jeszcze nie mam, dopiero majster mnie uświadomi.

----------


## aksamitka

u nas do  góry idzie, dachówka i BK, nie wiem jak inne rzeczy bo sie nie dowiadywałam  :sad:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no podrozala akcyza na olej napedowy, wiec koszty transportu ida w gore...a za tym automatycznie wszystko...

----------


## jarko17

Ja z kupnem dachówki wstrzymałem się. W składzie mnie poinformowali że akurat model który mnie interesuje (Rupp Ceramika Turmalin) ma byc tańszy w lutym-marcu aniżeli w grudniu zeszłego roku.
Ciekawe jak jest z ceną stali czy pnie się w górę?
Macie jakieś informacje?

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## lilly20

Witam! 
A jakie dachówki proponujecie cementowe czy ceramiczne i jakiego producenta? Też już powoli przymierzamy się do zakupu. W naszym składzie bud. nas informowali, że stal pójdzie do góry i wiem napewno, że drewno ma zdrożeć więc szybko zaliczkowaliśmy więźbę. Tak jest na Śląsku, nie wiem jak jest w Waszych rejonach. U nas ten kto się pozaopatrywał jesienią ten jest z korzyścią.

----------


## aksamitka

my sie przymierzamy do robena piemont

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

my planujemy panele blaszane na rabek pionowy

----------


## lotnik

Proponuję teraz zapisać ceny po jakich możecie kupić materiały i np sprawdzić w dniu rozpoczęcia budowy np kwiecień , jaka będzie różnia. Bo sądze , że bardzo niewielka. Najbardziej może podrożec drewno konstrukcyjne, reszta racze nie albo minimalnie.

----------


## lilly20

Mam taką cichą nadzieję, że się nie zrobi jakoś bardzo drogo. Jak się już zaczęło budowę to trzeba ją skończyć  :smile:  aksamitka muszę sobie obejrzeć te dachówki na składzie, opis na stronce mają ciekawy  :smile:

----------


## lilly20

> my planujemy panele blaszane na rabek pionowy


Jeszcze nigdzie nie spotkałam się z takim pokryciem dachowym ale wygląda to ciekawie, jaki jest koszt?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ok 40 PLN/m2 pokrycia, pod panele daje sie pelne deskowanie i pokrycie papa dodatkowo

----------


## aksamitka

> Proponuję teraz zapisać ceny po jakich możecie kupić materiały i np sprawdzić w dniu rozpoczęcia budowy np kwiecień , jaka będzie różnia. Bo sądze , że bardzo niewielka. Najbardziej może podrożec drewno konstrukcyjne, reszta racze nie albo minimalnie.


a co nam ta wiedza da? pewne rzeczy na pewno pójdą do góry, paliwo drożeje to i transport też, teraz kupie bloczki i dachówkę oraz więźbę, reszta na bieżąco

----------


## aksamitka

> my planujemy panele blaszane na rabek pionowy


fajne, ale u nas nie moze byc  :sad:

----------


## lilly20

Podobają mi się te panele blaszane  :smile:  Jak będziecie mieli je już na dachu to proszę o fotki.

----------


## kajusia

Witam, my też startujemy na wiosnę. Póki co mamy ekipę i kierownika budowy. 
Teraz czekamy na kredyt, a jak go dostaniemy to zaczynamy tournee po składach budowlanych  :smile:

----------


## aloni

Witajcie
I my zaczynamy budowę na wiosnę, konkretnie marzec/kwiecień. 
Czekamy na pozwolenie na budowę, na razie czekamy na pismo, żeby nanieść poprawki w dokumentacji. Mam nadzieję, że ta papierologia za bardzo się nie przedłuży.
Też nic nie mamy kupione. Dopiero jak dostaniemy pozwolenie to zacznę myśleć o materiałach.
Budujemy w okolicach Warszawy.

----------


## WiolaB

Witajcie. wczesną wiosną także zaczynamy budowę TK12, zaczynamy już interesować sie cenami mat budowlanych. Jeszcze nie jest źle, zobaczymy jakie bedą w marcu-kwietniu....

----------


## manika

Witajcie!
My też startujemy wiosną. Będziemy budować dom Jaspis z pracowni MTM Styl.  Jeśli pogoda dopisze to już w marcu chcemy mieć zrobiony stan zero.Ale zobaczymy, bo plany planami, a pogoda płata figle.  :big lol:

----------


## lilly20

Właśnie... pogoda  :sad:  nam mieli już kończyć stan zero a tu śniegu nasypało i robota stoi. Ale od wiosny wszyscy będziemy się piąć w górę!!!  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Witajcie. wczesną wiosną także zaczynamy budowę TK12, zaczynamy już interesować sie cenami mat budowlanych. Jeszcze nie jest źle, zobaczymy jakie bedą w marcu-kwietniu....



wiola ja licze ze bedziecie do nas zagladac i ze tez zalorzycie dziennik

pomijam juz fakt ze cos nie udaje nam sie na gg skontaktowac i napewno bylo by warto, w koncu budujemy taka sama chalupke  :smile:  no w zamysle taka sama, szczegoly beda sie roznily. masz moze jakies rzuty po zmianach ?


Lilly, zanim my zaczniemy piac sie w gore musze wykonac stan zero... i cos tak czuje ze my bedziemy ciut odstawac z tym pieciem sie do gory... bo budowal bede sam  :smile:  (zona obiecala cos tam pomagac czasem  :wink: )

----------


## lilly20

Będzie dobrze, dacie radę  :smile:  Podziwiam ludzi (oczywiście pozytywnie), którzy budują sami. Życzę powodzenia i trzymam kciuki  :smile:  a żonka napewno dużo pomoże, nie ma to jak wspólnie budować swoje gniazdko!

----------


## ewastudio1

Witam wszystkich  :wink: ,może parę słów o sobie jak zapewne szybko można się zorientować jestem tutaj nowa i nieśmiała  :tongue: .Jeśli chodzi o budowę ... działka jest chęci też plany są dokumentacja w trakcie ale najwarzniejsze Ekipa musimy czekać do września .Na wiosnę zaczynamy od przygotowania działki pod budowę ogrodzenie i kilka innych prac z tym związanych mam taką nadzieje że pomożecie mi prawda  :wink: )))))))

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Będzie dobrze, dacie radę  Podziwiam ludzi (oczywiście pozytywnie), którzy budują sami. Życzę powodzenia i trzymam kciuki  a żonka napewno dużo pomoże, nie ma to jak wspólnie budować swoje gniazdko!


pewnie ze damy rade... tylko tempem prac mozemy nieco odstawac od budow gdzie buduje profesjonalne ekipy  :smile:  ale damy rade napewno

----------


## ewastudio1

Oczywiście proszę o pomoc merytoryczną no ale jeśli są chętni to zapraszam  :wink:

----------


## lilly20

Jak się zacznie sezon - mam na myśli wiosnę - to ekipy też maja poślizgi, bo wiadomo biorą mnóstwo prac a później się wyrobić nie mogą. W trakcie wykonywania fundamentów to i po 6 osób u nas pracowało, robota szła, że aż miło  :smile:  Jak zaczną murować parter to założę dziennik budowy, będziecie mogli ''śledzić'' naszą budowę  :smile:

----------


## R&K

witam wszystkie Bociany 2012 - jeszcze nie tak dawno sam byłem nim i wiem jakie to trudne ile człowiek ma pytań i wątpliwości 

ze swojego doświadczenia mogę podpowiedzieć kilka rzeczy 
przed budową domu dobrze jest wykonać analizę OZC - czyli przyszłego zapotrzebowania domu na energie (na ciepło) by później nie wróżyć z fusów i zastanawiać się ile dać styropianu czy wełny - można dokładnie wyliczyć koszt inwestycji w izolacje do ewentualnych korzyści w przyszłości
polecam w tej sprawie kontakt z forumowym ekspertem od OZC asolt'em - jest też odpowiedni wątek >>>>

na FM jest wiele wątków tematycznych w których znajdziecie wielu ekspertów i fachowców w swoich dziedzinach   takich jak jareko , findlandia i inni na wątku z oknami czy Adam i Piczman od wentylacji i GWC

----------


## ewastudio1

My stajemy przed wyborem ogrodzenia od tego zaczynamy na wiosnę , a pożniej budowa domku i budynku gospodarczego. Działka jest bardzo duża ma ponad 1ha i myślimy nad przęsłami,choć był pomysł na ogrodzenie tz płotek ale nie będzie pasował do naszego  domu

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

Witajcie wszyscy :smile:  Jestem tu kompletnie nowa, także wybaczcie, jeśli coś źle wpiszę  :smile:  Jestem Kasia,mieszkam w Szczecinie, i już w kwietniu startuję z Naszą budową  :smile:  W związku z powyższym mam nadzieję, że mogę liczyć na Waszą pomoc i ciekawe porady - pozdrawiam Wszystkich  :smile:

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> Witam wszystkich ,może parę słów o sobie jak zapewne szybko można się zorientować jestem tutaj nowa i nieśmiała .Jeśli chodzi o budowę ... działka jest chęci też plany są dokumentacja w trakcie ale najwarzniejsze Ekipa musimy czekać do września .Na wiosnę zaczynamy od przygotowania działki pod budowę ogrodzenie i kilka innych prac z tym związanych mam taką nadzieje że pomożecie mi prawda )))))))


Taka sama nieśmiała jak ja - i na dodatek to wszystko to czarna magia dla mnie...Ale co tam, damy rade, no nie :smile: ?

----------


## aksamitka

witaj Kasia  :smile:

----------


## lilly20

U nas dzisiaj wielki dzień... mamy prąd na budowie  :smile:  po baaaardzooooo długich oczekiwaniach panowie montują skrzynkę, już nie będzie problemów z pożyczaniem od sąsiadów  :wink:

----------


## manika

U mnie z prądem to było odwrotnie. Jeszcze budowy nie zaczęłam, a już mam prąd ze stałym przyłączem.
I obecnie od grudnia z nimi toczę walkę. Bo chcą mi naliczyć odsetki karne za to, że mój elektryk nie zrobił tablicy rozdzielczej w domu, bo oni chcą zrobić odbiór. :Confused:  A przecież nie mam nawet fundamentów, PnB załatwiłam późną jesienią. Ale zacznę od początku.
Po zakupieniu działki latem wysłałam wniosek o stałe przyłącze (można ominąć tymczasowei nie trzeba płacić dwa razy- rada pani z działu obsługi klienta).No więc po już 4 dniach przychodzi umowa do podpisania! Podpisałam... i za 8 dni dzwoni telefon,że mam dziś podjechać na budowę, bo prąd mi zakładają. :smile: 
Ucieszona podpisałam protokół. Potem otrzymałam fakturkę do zapłaty. Zadowolona, że tak ekspresowo mam prąd, zapłaciłam za fakturę.
W tym czasie załatwiam PnB, mija kilka miesięcy i nagle...otrzymuję list z energetyki, że według paragrafu tego i tego nie wywiązałam się z umowy, bo miałam zgłosić odbiór tablicy z domu. Związku z powyższym zostaną naliczone karne odsetki. 
Co Wy na to ?

----------


## lilly20

Masakra, ciekawe co u nas wymyślą... myśmy ponad rok czekali, no i wody oczywiście też nie mamy... w czasie trwania prac napełniamy baniaki  :smile:  a w styczniu to średnia przyjemność babrać się z wodą. Mamy nadzieję, że i wiosną nam podłączą wodę. Mimo przeszkód budowa fundamentów szła bardzo dobrze a ekipa wyrozumiała.

----------


## ewastudio1

My mamy problem wogóle z doprowadzeniem prądu na działke . Nie mogą dojść do rozwiazania problemu z doprowadzeniem prądu, gdyż sąsiedzi z naprzeciwka nie  zgadzają się na puszczenie przez ich działke kabla który byłby kopany przy granicy poprostu rece opadają ...dodam że po tej samej stronie gdzie będzie nasz domek jest już kilka rodzin które kombinują z tym problemem i ratują sie jak mogą a elektrownia szuka innego rozwiazania ale trwa to już parę ładnych lat

----------


## ewastudio1

Pewnie że tak będziemy sie wspierać nawzajem .Jest na forum tyle osób które podziwiam  i przyglądam się zmaganiom wszystkich jestem pełna podziwu dla wszystkich

----------


## S.P.

Witam serdecznie,
Ja odbieram we wtorek pozwolenie i mam nadzieję rozpocząć budowę pod koniec lutego, o ile oczywiście aura pozwoli. Nie mam jeszcze żadnych materiałów i nie robię sobie jakoś z tego powodu wyrzutów. To mój drugi dom, poprzedni też tak budowałam. Mam nadzieję a właściwie plan zamieszkać w grudniu w nowym domu. Musi się udać.

----------


## m&m0123

Witam, my rowniez startujemy na wiosne jesli nie bedzie problemu z biurokracja (architekt zapewnia, ze nie). Budujemy w Rzeszowie, projekt kombinowany - parter BW-03, poddasze BW-01. Jak narazie projekt wciaz w adaptacji,wprowadzamy male kosmetyczne zmiany ale ekipa juz zamowiona - plan na ten rok SSZ  :smile:  Pozdrawiam Wszystkich i powodzenia zycze!

----------


## R&K

a czemu nie wpisujecie miejsca budowy do profila??

zapraszam więc m&m0123 do gruby podkarpadzkiej wiosna 2011

----------


## m&m0123

> a czemu nie wpisujecie miejsca budowy do profila??
> zapraszam więc m&m0123 do gruby podkarpadzkiej wiosna 2011


No witam sasiedzie. Do grupy podkarpackiej naleze ale nic sie tam nie dzieje... a tej 'grupy podkarpadzkiej wiosna 2011' jakos nie moge znalesc - link prosze  :wink:

----------


## Nefer

> My stajemy przed wyborem ogrodzenia od tego zaczynamy na wiosnę , a pożniej budowa domku i budynku gospodarczego. Działka jest bardzo duża ma ponad 1ha i myślimy nad przęsłami,choć był pomysł na ogrodzenie tz płotek ale nie będzie pasował do naszego  domu


Ewa, jeśli mogę coś doradzić ... poczekajcie z tym ogrodzeniem. Ciężarówki z materiałami, hds-y, żeby Wam tego ogrodzenia nie zniszczyli. To sprzęt "trudnomanewrowalny". Moje ogrodzenie było pogięte w drobny mak. Ale fakt - u mnie mało było miejsca na manewry...

----------


## aksamitka

witam m&m  :bye: 

ja z pogranicza podkarpackiego i małopolskiego  :smile:

----------


## R&K

> No witam sasiedzie. Do grupy podkarpackiej naleze ale nic sie tam nie dzieje... a tej 'grupy podkarpadzkiej wiosna 2011' jakos nie moge znalesc - link prosze


oto link >>>>

obecnie tez mało się dzieje - bo zima a grupa jest bardzo kameralna - ale jak tylko śnieg stopnieje ....

----------


## ewastudio1

Chyba tak zrobimy, bo tak sobie myśle przeciesz nie wiem nawet jaki kolor kostki klinkierowej żeby to ze sobą grało  i wogóle podjazd pod dom nie wiem w którym miejscu zrobić  :Confused:

----------


## Nefer

Jesli nie macie żadnego ogrodzenia to postaw tymczasowe - bo musisz ogrodzić budowę. Ale nie rób docelowego. U mnie kurier z czekoladkami potrafił porysować tynk  :smile:  To kosztuje kupę kasy, a potem będziesz patrzeć jak Ci HDS w to wjeżdża. A potem zmieni Ci się koncepcja i będzie pasowało jak pięść do nosa  :smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Jesli nie macie żadnego ogrodzenia to postaw tymczasowe - bo musisz ogrodzić budowę. Ale nie rób docelowego. U mnie kurier z czekoladkami potrafił porysować tynk  To kosztuje kupę kasy, a potem będziesz patrzeć jak Ci HDS w to wjeżdża. A potem zmieni Ci się koncepcja i będzie pasowało jak pięść do nosa


Ogrodzenia tymczasowego nie zrobimy bo jest to duża powierzchnia ale moze tylko boki i tył normalnego  a jak będziemy wiedzieli w którym miejscu będzie domek to będziemy wykańczać przód zawsze troszke szybciej no i coś będzie się działo (nie mogę się doczekać tego pędu  )

----------


## lilly20

Witam, to jest święta racja z tym ogrodzeniem, lepiej nie robić od razu takiego na ''acy cacy'', my robimy na razie tymczasowe - udało nam się bardzo tanio kupić słupki. Wogóle jeszcze nie wiemy jak to ogrodzenie właściwe ma wyglądać - w jakim ma być stylu, kolorze, z jakich materiałów. Ja mam wogóle problem żeby dobrać kolor dachówki  :Confused:  a co dopiero kwestia płotu  :smile: . Z prądu na działce się bardzo cieszymy  :smile:  żeby tylko nam szybo wiosną wodę podłączyli. Szkoda, że tak mrozi bo nie można nic robić  :sad:  nie możemy się doczekać plusowych temperatur....

----------


## lilly20

A mam jeszcze takie pytanko... wiece już może jaki kolor tynku zrobicie na Waszych domach?? macie jakieś ciekawe pomysły? i jak kolory zgrać z kolorem dachówki?

----------


## banka22

No to witam was wszystkich  :smile: 
ja tez z mezem PLANUJEMY budowe pluszcza na maja 2012 ale my to jestesmy daleko w tyle bo jeszcze nic nie mamy zalatwione oprocz zakupionej dzialki  :smile: 
mam wielka prosbe do wszystkich zainteresowanych, chcialam bym prosic o spis pokolei co mam zalatwiac zeby moc sie budowac w maju, wiem ze z pradem moge miec problemy zeby w maju juz go miec ale sa sasiedzi z ktorymi idzie sie dogadac  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Ogrodzenia tymczasowego nie zrobimy bo jest to duża powierzchnia ale moze tylko boki i tył normalnego  a jak będziemy wiedzieli w którym miejscu będzie domek to będziemy wykańczać przód zawsze troszke szybciej no i coś będzie się działo (nie mogę się doczekać tego pędu  )


To już lepiej zrób tylko przód - z siatki - musisz zagrodzić budowę, bo takie są przepisy. A o tym pędzie to Ci jeszcze przypomnę  :smile:  :smile:  :big tongue:

----------


## Nefer

To taka stara forumowa lista co po czym robić - może się komuś przyda :
HARMONOGRAM PRAC 

DOKUMENTACJA I UZGODNIENIA 
wybór działki 
wypis i wyrys z planu zagospodarowania lub warunki zabudowy 
projekt budowlany 
badanie geotechniczne gruntu 
umowa z gazownią 
umowa z energetyką 
umowa z MPWiK 
sprawdzenie księgi wieczystej, ... 
zakup działki 
pozwolenie budowlane 
wybór kierownika budowy 
wybór ekipy budowlanej 

STAN ZEROWY 
zgłoszenie rozpoczęcia robót 
usunięcie humusu 
utwardzenie drogi 
wytyczenie budynku 
ustawienie sławojki 
wykonanie wykopu pod ławy i stopy fundamentowe 
wykonanie wykopu pod ogrodzenie 
rozprowadzenie i przepusty dla kanalizacji, przłącza wody, przyłacza prądu (dom + garaż) i gazu 
przepust dla doprowadzenia powietrza do kominka 
przepust dla czerpni powietrza 
przepusty dla okurzacza centralnego 
stabilizowanie cementem i utwardzenie podłoża pod ławami 
wylanie chudziaka pod ławy i stopy 
izolacja pozioma na chudziaku 
szalowanie ław, stóp i ganku 
szalowanie ogrodzenia 
wykonanie zbrojenia ław, stóp i ganku + bednarka i uziomy 
zalanie ław + stóp + ganku + ogrodzenia + sprawdzenie poziomów 
izolacja pozioma na ławach 
szalowanie ścian fundamentowych + niezbedne przepusty 
zbrojenie ścian fundamentowych 
zalanie ścian fundamentowych + ogrodzenia + sprawdzenie poziomów 
usunięcie szalunków 
izolacja pozioma na ścianach fundamentowych 
izolacja pionowa ścian fundamentowych 
ocieplenie ścian fundamentowych 
usypanie i zagęszczanie piachu na podłogę na gruncie 
rozprowadzenie czerpni powietrza, czerpni kominka, odkurzacza centralnego i innych instalacji 
wykonanie chudziaka podłogi na gruncie + zbrojenie + dylatacje 
izolacja podłogi na gruncie 
połączenie izolacji poziomej podłogi i ścian fundamentowych + zakład na naprężenia 
drenaż odwodnieniowy (opcja) 
zasypanie fundamentów z zewnątrz + obsypanie ścian fundamentowych 
zamontowanie ogrodzenia i tymczasowej bramy 

STAN SUROWY OTWARTY 
murowanie pierwszej warstwy ścian nośnych + sprawdzenie poziomów 
murowanie ścian nośnych i nadproży parteru 
murowanie ścian działowych parteru 
murowanie komina 
zbrojenie, szalowanie schodów wewnetrznych 
wykonannie zbrojenia wieńca W1, trzpieni TZ, słupa S1, podciągów P1,2,3, belek stropowych, 
belek ukrytych BU1,2, balkonu i fragmentów monolitycznych stropu 
stęplowanie i ułożenie belek stropowych 
deklowanie i ułożenie pierwszej warstwy pustaków stropowych 
szalowanie wieńca W1, belek ukrytych BU1,2 i trzpieni TZ, balkonu, fragmentów monolitycznych stropu 
oraz mocowanie murłat garażu 
zalanie słupa S1, podciągów, stropu, balkonu, wieńca W1, trzpieni TZ, schodów 
usunięcie szalunków 
murowanie pierwszej warstwy ścian poddasza + sprawdzenie poziomów 
murowanie ścian nośnych i nadproży poddasza 
murowanie i wykończenie komina 
wykonanie zbrojenia wieńca W2, kotew murłat i płatwi Pl1,2, płatwi kalenicowej 
szalowanie wieńca W2 
zalanie wieńca W2 
rozszalowanie wieńca W2 
izolacja pozioma wieńca W2 i W1 garażu pod murłaty 
impregnacja więźby 
podłożenie styropianu pod stelaż zadaszenia ganku 
wykonanie więźby 
położenie wiatroizolacji domu i garażu 
łaty + kontrłaty 
położenie dachówki + kominki kanalizy + uchwyt antenowy + ławy kominiarskie 
instalacja odgromowa dachu 
montaż rynien poziomych 
zabicie okien i drzwi 

STAN SUROWY ZAMKNIĘTY 
osadzenie drzwi zewnętrznych, okien i bramy garażowej 
osadzenie okien dachowych 
ocieplenie poddasza 

INSTALACJE + WYKOŃCZENIE WNĘTRZ 
paroizolacja 
montaż profili i ułozenie płyt g-k poddasza + wyjście na stryszek + otwory na anemostaty 
montaż płyt osb stryszku 
rozprowadzenie kanalizacji 
wykonanie szamba 
przyłącze wody 
rozprowadzenie instalacji zwu + cwu 
rozprowadzenie instalacji elektrycznej, rozdzielnicy, instalacjie alarmowej TV, telefonicznej, sieci komp. 
instalacja skrzynek rozdzielaczy 
rozprowadzenie instalacji rekuperatora + anemostaty 
rozprowadzenie rur odkurzacza centralnego 
tynkowanie ścian wewnętrznych + osadzenie puszek elektrycznych 
przyłącze energetyczne 
ocieplenie i izolacja podłogi na gruncie 
rozprowadzenie ogrzewania podłogowego i podłączenia grzejników 
przyłacze gazu + montaż zbiornika 
montaż pieca i zasobnika - uzbrojenie kotłowni 
wykonanie dylatacji wylewki 
wylewka z plastyfikatorem + zbrojenie 
montaż balustrady antresoli, balkonu i schodów 
montaż kominka 
zamontowanie rekuperatora 
malowanie ścian 
montaż grzejników 
ułożenie kafli, biały montaż 
ułożenie podłóg drewnianych
montaż gniazdek elektrycznych 
montaż oświetlenia 
uzbrojenie instalacji alarmowej 
osadzenie drzwi wewnętrznych 
montaż listew przypodłogowych 
osadzenie parapetów wewnętrznych i zewnętrznych 
montaż szaf garderoby 
montaż mebli kuchennych + AGD 
montaż karniszy 

WYKOŃCZENIE ZEWNĘTRZNE 
ocieplenie budynku + czerpnia powietrza 
tynki zewnętrzne 
montaż i malowanie podbitki 
montaż rynien spustowych 
montaż okiennic 
montaż płyt osb poddasza garażu 
montaż odkurzacza centralnego 

ZAGOSPODAROWANIE TERENU 
generalne sprzątanie 
wjazd na działkę, podjazd i chodnik 
wykonanie tarasu 
budowa śmietnika 
położenie kafli na ganku 
markiza 
ścieżki ogrodowe 
oświetlenie zewnętrzne 
instalacja nawadniająca ogrodu 
zagospodarowanie ogrodu

----------


## Atlanta

Witam
My też chcemy zacząć w marcu. Na tą chwilę czekamy na pnb, wszystkie przyłącza załatwione. Z zakupów-mamy słupki na ogrodzenie, nic więcej  :wink:  Teraz chcemy postawić blaszaka, zrobić przepust i bierzemy się za humus i wytyczanie. Ekipa wybrana.
Jesteśmy z centrum Polski.

----------


## ewastudio1

> To taka stara forumowa lista co po czym robić - może się komuś przyda :
> HARMONOGRAM PRAC 
> 
> DOKUMENTACJA I UZGODNIENIA 
> wybór działki 
> wypis i wyrys z planu zagospodarowania lub warunki zabudowy 
> projekt budowlany 
> badanie geotechniczne gruntu 
> umowa z gazownią 
> ...


Jestem załamana hahataka długa lista  dopiero składam o pozwolenie na budowe w poniedziałek a końca listy nie widać (szczerze to mnie pocieszyłaś  :jaw drop: )

----------


## Atlanta

Ewa nie jesteś sama, ja się zdziwiłam że poprzednicy już zakupy poczynili, jestem daleko w tyle.

----------


## ewastudio1

> Ewa nie jesteś sama, ja się zdziwiłam że poprzednicy już zakupy poczynili, jestem daleko w tyle.


O tyle dobrze ze można zadzwonić i szybko wszystko zamówić

----------


## ewastudio1

> To już lepiej zrób tylko przód - z siatki - musisz zagrodzić budowę, bo takie są przepisy. A o tym pędzie to Ci jeszcze przypomnę


Troszkę się tego boję bo pracuje ale u siebie ha ha więc mogę sobie wygospodarować jakiś czas w ciągu dnia na załatwienie spraw dotycząących budowy

----------


## ewastudio1

> O tyle dobrze ze można zadzwonić i szybko wszystko zamówić


znaczy podstawowy materiał do budowy jak np. cegłe  :bash: a gdzie jeszcze reszta ha ha

----------


## Atlanta

Damy rade  :wink:  Zobaczymy czy będę tak pozytywnie nastawiona za parę miesięcy :big grin:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Damy rade  Zobaczymy czy będę tak pozytywnie nastawiona za parę miesięcy


przeczytaj listę podana przez Nefer  :rotfl:  ale co damy rade

----------


## aksamitka

damy rade, w kupie raźniej  :smile:

----------


## arjuna

widze, że humory dopisują :wink: 

Szczerze to  nie wiem co myslec o Waszych wpisach, jesli chodzi o termin zaczynania robótLKoniec stycznia, luty, marzec...Nie bedzie jeszcze za zimno? nie przeraża was wizja padającego sniegu w maju?

ja mieszkam co prawda na przedgórzu, gdzie temperatura jest niższa i zima dłużej trzyma, ale sadziłam, że odpowiedni termin w naszym kraju do rozpoczynania robot to kwiecień-maj.

Czy ci, co już się wybudowali mogliby się na ten temat wypowiedziec?

----------


## aksamitka

my zapewne zaczniemy w kwietniu

----------


## ewastudio1

Mam takie pytanie ... Co powinno się miescic w umowie z ekipa  wiem ze cena  napewno termin wykonywania pracy i jej warunki czy cos jeszcze o czym nie wiem lub mi umkneło

----------


## Atlanta

Ewa nie mam pojęcia ale w tym tygodniu mamy podjechać i podpisać. Małżonek będzie pisać więc Ci podpowiem. 
My zaczynamy w marcu ale pogoda jest bardziej sprzyjająca niż w innych miejscach Polski.

----------


## ewastudio1

> Ewa nie mam pojęcia ale w tym tygodniu mamy podjechać i podpisać. Małżonek będzie pisać więc Ci podpowiem. 
> My zaczynamy w marcu ale pogoda jest bardziej sprzyjająca niż w innych miejscach Polski.


A my jedziemy dziś i jeśli się dogadamy to podpiszemy tylko nie chciałabym popelnic  żadnego bledu znaczy czy czegos nie pomine a potem :bash:

----------


## Atlanta

Męża nie ma będzie dopiero wieczorem więc nie pomogę :/

----------


## ewastudio1

> Męża nie ma będzie dopiero wieczorem więc nie pomogę :/


ok może jeszcze gdzies poszperam i coś znajde, są gotowe umowu ale nie wiem czy się wszystko w nich mieści

----------


## Atlanta

A może pochwalcie się projektami?

----------


## kupiecjudex

> A my jedziemy dziś i jeśli się dogadamy to podpiszemy tylko nie chciałabym popelnic  żadnego bledu znaczy czy czegos nie pomine a potem


Poza tym co wymieniłaś umowa powinna zawierać: 
1. dokładny opis prac zgodnie z projektem;
2. termin rozpoczęcia i zakończenia prac;
3. kto odpowiada za materiał pozostawiony na budowie;
4. że po wykonanych pracach powinni po sobie posprzątać a nie burdel zostawić;
5. jeżeli płatność ma nastąpić transzami to określić to w zależności od postępów na budowie, np. zakończenie fundamentów 30%, do stropu 30 % itd.
6. kary umowne za nieterminowe prace, ma to znaczenie jeśli później będzie musiała wejść kolejna ekipa a nie będzie mogła bo ta przed nią będzie w zwłoce; ja kary określiłem procentowo od wartości za każdy dzień zwłoki czyli za poracę dłużej niż termin określony w umowie - nikt potem nie każe Ci ich egzekwować ale to bardzo dyscyplinuje obje strony;
7. gwarancja na wykonane prace, jaka długa i od kiedy biegnie;
8. wszelkie zmiany aneksuj potem do umowy żeby w trakcie nie wyszło że umowa nijak się ma do rzeczywistości.

----------


## ewastudio1

> Poza tym co wymieniłaś umowa powinna zawierać: 
> 1. dokładny opis prac zgodnie z projektem;
> 2. termin rozpoczęcia i zakończenia prac;
> 3. kto odpowiada za materiał pozostawiony na budowie;
> 4. że po wykonanych pracach powinni po sobie posprzątać a nie burdel zostawić;
> 5. jeżeli płatność ma nastąpić transzami to określić to w zależności od postępów na budowie, np. zakończenie fundamentów 30%, do stropu 30 % itd.
> 6. kary umowne za nieterminowe prace, ma to znaczenie jeśli później będzie musiała wejść kolejna ekipa a nie będzie mogła bo ta przed nią będzie w zwłoce; ja kary określiłem procentowo od wartości za każdy dzień zwłoki czyli za poracę dłużej niż termin określony w umowie - nikt potem nie każe Ci ich egzekwować ale to bardzo dyscyplinuje obje strony;
> 7. gwarancja na wykonane prace, jaka długa i od kiedy biegnie;
> 8. wszelkie zmiany aneksuj potem do umowy żeby w trakcie nie wyszło że umowa nijak się ma do rzeczywistości.


Bardzo dziękuje za podpowiedz  :smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

Co myślicie na temat antresoli, mam ją w swoim projekcie ale troche sie obawiam bo oglądając dziennik Nefer ona pomyslała o wszystkim  znaczy o doswietleniu dodatkowym oknem( pomijając to że ma CUDNIE ) a ja tak myślę ze będe miała ciemno jak w ........norze ha ha ale ma być na niej gabinet dodam. Więc  jeśli mam juz projekt gotowy to nie mogę zrobić choćby malutkiego okienka na świat

----------


## Kurdybanek

Witam.

Zaczynamy budowę w tym roku. 
Po długim zastanawianiu się nad projektem (Wspaniały, Konkursowy, Pojednanie?) zmuszeni zmienioną lokalizacją wjazdu na naszą powiedzmy trójkątną działkę ostatecznie mamy projekt indywidualny. Nazwaliśmy go GOMA. Domek z użytkowym poddaszem, całkowicie podpiwniczony, budowany na szkodach górniczych. Mamy już pozwolenie na budowę i ekipę budowlaną. Materiałów jeszcze nie kupowaliśmy. Na razie czekamy na kredyt.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## ewastudio1

> Witam.
> 
> Zaczynamy budowę w tym roku. 
> Po długim zastanawianiu się nad projektem (Wspaniały, Konkursowy, Pojednanie?) zmuszeni zmienioną lokalizacją wjazdu na naszą powiedzmy trójkątną działkę ostatecznie mamy projekt indywidualny. Nazwaliśmy go GOMA. Domek z użytkowym poddaszem, całkowicie podpiwniczony, budowany na szkodach górniczych. Mamy już pozwolenie na budowę i ekipę budowlaną. Materiałów jeszcze nie kupowaliśmy. Na razie czekamy na kredyt.
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich.


 Witam miło że jest nas coraz więcej

----------


## Nefer

> Co myślicie na temat antresoli, mam ją w swoim projekcie ale troche sie obawiam bo oglądając dziennik Nefer ona pomyslała o wszystkim  znaczy o doswietleniu dodatkowym oknem( pomijając to że ma CUDNIE ) a ja tak myślę ze będe miała ciemno jak w ........norze ha ha ale ma być na niej gabinet dodam. Więc  jeśli mam juz projekt gotowy to nie mogę zrobić choćby malutkiego okienka na świat


No bez przesady z tym cudnie  :smile: 
Okno zawsze możesz wstawić o ile konstrukcja dachu pozwala. Antresola nawet nie doświetlona powoduje,że masz dużo "powietrza", przestrzeni. Ja tak lubię. I dlatego tak mam.

----------


## Nefer

> Jestem załamana hahataka długa lista  dopiero składam o pozwolenie na budowe w poniedziałek a końca listy nie widać (szczerze to mnie pocieszyłaś )


To tylko tak źle wygląda  :smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

> A może pochwalcie się projektami?


Bardzo chetnie ale nie potrafię jeszcze wkleić zdjęć wię jak troszkę się ogarne to to zrobie

----------


## ewastudio1

> To tylko tak źle wygląda


Jadę dziś do pana, podpiszemy umowę dotyczącą budowy mam nadzieję że gładko pujdzie i  że się dogadamy. Więc jeden z podpunktów bedę mogła skreslic

----------


## ewastudio1

> No bez przesady z tym cudnie 
> Okno zawsze możesz wstawić o ile konstrukcja dachu pozwala. Antresola nawet nie doświetlona powoduje,że masz dużo "powietrza", przestrzeni. Ja tak lubię. I dlatego tak mam.


Jak dobrze że są osoby takie jak Ty   :smile:  cieszę się że poznaje tylu dobrych ludzi a to rzadkosć , jak oglądam twój domek to widzę że wiele mamy wspólnego jak np. antresola można powiedziec że sfiksowałam na jej punkcie juz parę ładnych lat temu conajmniej 3 wtedy to kupiłam projekt domku( szafran 196m ) wtedy nie myslałam o budowie ale tak na wszelki wypadek chciałam mieć ten projekt z antresolą choć słyszałam że problem z ogrzewanie oświetleniem i tak dalej . Okazał sie za mały i muszę go sprzedac więc tym razem projekt indywidualny przemyślany  już mam w garści mam taką nadzieję że wszystko przemyślałam puki co tak myślę

----------


## ewastudio1

> No bez przesady z tym cudnie 
> Okno zawsze możesz wstawić o ile konstrukcja dachu pozwala. Antresola nawet nie doświetlona powoduje,że masz dużo "powietrza", przestrzeni. Ja tak lubię. I dlatego tak mam.


Ja nie chcę kopiować bo wiem ile to pracy i serca trzeba włożyć każdy ma inny gust  ale jeśli będę budowała i mój pan majster powie że można okienko to nie pogniewasz sie na mnie że ściągam  :big tongue:

----------


## ewastudio1

PRZEPRASZAM ZA BŁĘDY W PISOWNI  :roll eyes:

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

dzięki za powitanko :wink: 

O mało zawału nie dostałam czytając liste nefera :wink:  tyle jeszcze przed nami - póki co mam uprzątnięty humus i czekam na przyłącza...
czekam - tzn woda ma być jak się ustabilizuje pogoda, gazik tez będzie spoko, a z prądem to mam takie cyrki, że chyba ich w gazecie obsmaruje...kase trzymaja juz kupe czasu a nic nie robią, jakas porazka z tym pradem ;/ oby tylko do kwietnia zdazyli....  :sad:

----------


## lilly20

Witam! widzę, że nie tylko u nas był problem z przyłączem prądu  :sad:  woda na budowie to nasze marzenie  :smile:  ale co tam, trzeba sobie jakoś dawać radę. czarnakasia lista mnie też przeraziła ale to jest do zrobienia  :smile:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## aksamitka

my mamy studnie, ale jest zamulona i nie ma nikogo chętnego kto by ja wyczyscił  :sad:

----------


## lilly20

ha ha to macie fajnie u nas do tej pory to baniaki z wodą królowały  :smile:  dowożone super sprzętem - traktor  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

nie wiem jak to bedzie na wiosne, mamy baniaczek, musze dokupic rynne i bedziemy zbierac wode z dachu bo nie wiem czy uda sie wyczycscic ta studnie do rozpoczecia fundamentow

----------


## arjuna

> Poza tym co wymieniłaś umowa powinna zawierać: 
> 1. dokładny opis prac zgodnie z projektem;
> 2. termin rozpoczęcia i zakończenia prac;
> 3. kto odpowiada za materiał pozostawiony na budowie;
> 4. że po wykonanych pracach powinni po sobie posprzątać a nie burdel zostawić;
> 5. jeżeli płatność ma nastąpić transzami to określić to w zależności od postępów na budowie, np. zakończenie fundamentów 30%, do stropu 30 % itd.
> 6. kary umowne za nieterminowe prace, ma to znaczenie jeśli później będzie musiała wejść kolejna ekipa a nie będzie mogła bo ta przed nią będzie w zwłoce; ja kary określiłem procentowo od wartości za każdy dzień zwłoki czyli za poracę dłużej niż termin określony w umowie - nikt potem nie każe Ci ich egzekwować ale to bardzo dyscyplinuje obje strony;
> 7. gwarancja na wykonane prace, jaka długa i od kiedy biegnie;
> 8. wszelkie zmiany aneksuj potem do umowy żeby w trakcie nie wyszło że umowa nijak się ma do rzeczywistości.


a masz może tę umowę i moze mógłbyś nam podeslac? :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Ja nie chcę kopiować bo wiem ile to pracy i serca trzeba włożyć każdy ma inny gust  ale jeśli będę budowała i mój pan majster powie że można okienko to nie pogniewasz sie na mnie że ściągam


A ściągaj Dziewczyno ile chcesz  :smile:  :smile:  Absolutnie nie jestem pod tym względem pazerna  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Dar0

Witajcie.
Jako, że w tym roku ruszam z budową to chyba w tym dziale powinienem się pojawić  :big grin: .
Właśnie szukam materiałów do budowy, więc chwilowo nie będę zbytnio aktywny, ale to się chyba zmieni bo przeglądam to forum i powiem, że mnie się tu podoba.
Domek to zmodyfikowany Madryt z biura Lipińscy.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Atlanta

Mnie antresole się podobają ale bym nie zrobiła. 

Wodę mamy mieć na telefon czyli dzwonię a Pan przyjeżdża dzień dwa i gotowe. Na prąd będziemy czekać jeszcze ze 3-4 msc. Będzie ziemny. Mjusimy ratować się agregatem. Wodę chcemy podłączyć jak zejdą mrozy. Mamy o tyle kiepsko że media są po drugiej stronie ulicy i trzeba się przebijać co wiąże się z niemałymi kosztami.

Dar0 witam prawie sąsiada  :big grin:

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

witam wszystkich
my dopiero czekamy na mapkę pod projekt, ma być w tym tygodniu, mamy zamiar budowac gracjana, ale to pewnie dopiero poznym latem bo z papierami sie nie wyrobimy, chyba ze jakims cudem daloby rade zaczac wiosną :wiggle:

----------


## banka22

ja mam pytania bo juz calkowicie oglupialam!! 
czy warunki zabudowy to to samo co wypis i wyrys dzialki??? :Confused:

----------


## Atlanta

Banka nie, to zupełnie dwa różne dokumenty.

W skrócie wypis i wyrys to co tam się znajduje a warunki to co tam może się znaleźć  :wink:

----------


## aksamitka

wypis i wyrys to mapki a  warunki zabudowy to opis co można i nie mozna na działce zbudować ( to tak w skrócie) warunki zabudowy sa zawsze indywidualne dla każdej działki- ja czekałam na nie 4 miesiące

----------


## banka22

dziekuje za odpowiedz!! :smile:

----------


## miłek

Witam Wszystkich
My również planujemy rozpocząć budowę w tym roku mam nadzieje ,że zdążymy z papierami a do  Czarnej Kasi z prądem to w Szczecinie wszyscy mają problem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## banka22

kurcze ale mam szczescie, nie potrzebuje WZ bo jest tam plan zagospodarowania terenu czy cos takiego sam wypis i wyrys mi starczy  :smile:  :smile:  czyli jedno z glowy, teraz tylko kupic projek domku!!

a co do pradu to juz mnie pan uswiadomil przez tel ze napewno do lata mi nie podlacza :/ wiec mam sie starac o budowlany a nie docelowy, niech mnie w d... pacaluja nie bede 4tys wydawac na budowlany!!

----------


## ewastudio1

> A ściągaj Dziewczyno ile chcesz  Absolutnie nie jestem pod tym względem pazerna


 :popcorn: już mi lepiej ha ha

----------


## aksamitka

> kurcze ale mam szczescie, nie potrzebuje WZ bo jest tam plan zagospodarowania terenu czy cos takiego sam wypis i wyrys mi starczy  czyli jedno z glowy, teraz tylko kupic projek domku!!
> !


 jezeli w twojej miejscowosci jest Miejscowy Plan Zagospodarowania Przestrzennego to masz  jeden klopot mniej  :smile:  czyli potrzebujesz wyrys, wypis i ten plan  :smile:

----------


## Kainna

Witam,
Również startujemy z budową w okolicach marca-kwietnia 2012  :smile:  Okolice Pruszkowa. Cały zeszły rok to było brnięcie przez papierzyska, urzędy, stempelki, ale udało się  :smile:  Powodzenia dla wszystkich budujących!

----------


## annaka

Przywitam się i ja :smile:  Jak wszyscy powyżej liczę że wraz z nadchodzącą wiosną rozpoczniemy budowę wymarzonego domku...forum od wielu miesięcy jest moim ulubionym miejscem w sieci :big tongue:  Co do samej budowy: wszelkie formalności generalnie za nami, generalnie bo pierwsze podejście do złożenie papierków w starostwie niestety nieudane :roll eyes:  jakieś formalne błędy (w moim odczuciu wymysły tutejszego starostwa ale cóż :bash: ) myślę że w tym tygodniu zostaną złożone i tylko czekać na PNB - niestety u nas dość długo z tego co wiem, dlatego też budowa pewnie raczej późną wiosną albo wczesnym latem. Projekt domu indywidualny, miała być Mirabelka z Archonu (pierwsza miłość :big tongue: ) z pewnymi zmianami ale z powodu wielu czynników się nie udało, choć z drugiej strony teraz mamy w naszym odczuciu dom idealnie dopasowany do naszych wymagań. Domek ok.190m, z garażem, prosty-klasyczny, z dachem dwuspadowym i jedną lukarną - co do samej bryły wątpliwości nigdy nie było, to jest dom naszych marzeń  :smile:  Mamy zakupiony Porotherm, kilka drobnych rzeczy, zadatkowaliśmy stal i na razie tyle. Prądu budowlanego nie bierzemy, będziemy 'pożyczać' z obecnego domu  :wink: , woda z własnej studni wykopanej jesienią (nie mamy możliwości podłączenia do wodociągu), ekipa jest...Na ten rok i na chwilę obecną planujemy SSO/SSZ i już się nie mogę doczekać. Pozdrawiam :bye:

----------


## dusiaka

Witajcie  :welcome: 
Mam nadzieję, że przygarniecie  :wink: 
Na wiosnę planuję rozpocząć budowę małego, prostego domku:
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/anatol
Obecnie czekam na PnB. Do działki nie ma jeszcze doprowadzonego prądu, wody, ani gazu ( w razie potrzeby mam uprzejmych sąsiadów). Mam wydane warunki i podpisane umowy przyłączeniowe dot. gazu i prądu, ale z budową przyłączy trzeba czekać na ocieplenie.
Jeśli w lutym dostanę PnB to ruszam po kredyt i zaczynam marzec/ kwiecień  :wiggle:

----------


## kupiecjudex

A jak rozwiązujecie problem z wodą. Ja mam hydrant 15 m od granicy działki ale z niego wodąciągi nie chcą się zgodzić na pobór wody, bo podobno wtedy nie będą mogli policzyć ubytków z sieci. Paradoks, tylko ją ukraść z tego hydrantu zostaje, raczej nie będę ryzykował. I teraz trzeba ją przywieźć w jakimś baniaku, ale skąd, gdzie załatwić (wypożyczyć) taki baniak? Wodę do mnie podciągną na jesieni ... do tego czasu to już będzie dom stał, o ile wodę załatwię.

----------


## patoolek

Witam wszystkich
My również chcemy startować z budową jak tylko pogoda pozwoli, wszelkie papierki pozwolenia i przyłącza mamy już załatwione. Nasz domek to "Dom w lilakach" PDG z Archona. Niestety jak czytam wasze wpisy to się obawiam że damy radę, jak narazie mamy stal na fundamenty, a własciwie płytę fundamentową i kierownika budowy  :big grin:  gdzie tam reszta. A po drodze czeka nas jeszcze wesele 9 czerwca taka kumulacja wszystko naraz :wink:  
Trzymam kciuki za wszystkich startujących i sprzyjającej pogody życzę Wam i Nam  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Witam!
Banka  sprawdż sobie te MPZP przed zakupem proejktu. Tak aby mieć pewność co do kąta dachu, a czasem kształtu i koloru. W różnych rejonach są różne wymagania.  Aby uniknąć zmian w projekcie, które czasem bywają niemożliwe lub nieopłacalne.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## banka22

ok.dzieki za rade!! :smile:

----------


## Nefer

I zrób badania gruntu. Żeby potem nie płakać.

----------


## misia_bella

Cześć wszystkim :smile:  Mam nadzieję, że będziemy się wspierać w doli (która przeważy) o niedoli [której nie chcemy :wink: ].

Budujemy się pod Warszawą. Dom z pracowni Archon "Dom w moliniach" z maleńkimi modyfikacjami, ale to szczególiki. Firma wybrana, umowa wstępna podpisana i zdajemy się na nich w znacznym stopni, bo nie znamy się, pracujemy i nie mamy czasu :wink:  Niezły mix przed budową, mam nadzieję, że to wszystko wypali, że kasa szybko nie stopnieje i że zachowamy spokój i dobre samopoczucie do końca [tyle się człowiek naczytał o koszmarach budowy, że skóra cierpnie;/].
Zaczynamy w kwietniu, może ogrodzenie w marcu, ale to od naszego Najwyższego zależy jaką nam aurę sprawi :smile: 

Pozdrawiamy wszystkich i liczymy na Wasze wsparcie, rady :smile:

----------


## manika

> A jak rozwiązujecie problem z wodą. Ja mam hydrant 15 m od granicy działki ale z niego wodąciągi nie chcą się zgodzić na pobór wody, bo podobno wtedy nie będą mogli policzyć ubytków z sieci. Paradoks, tylko ją ukraść z tego hydrantu zostaje, raczej nie będę ryzykował. I teraz trzeba ją przywieźć w jakimś baniaku, ale skąd, gdzie załatwić (wypożyczyć) taki baniak? Wodę do mnie podciągną na jesieni ... do tego czasu to już będzie dom stał, o ile wodę załatwię.


 Ja zakupiłam  okazyjnie taki zbiornik na wodę 1000l w aluminiowej konstrukcji  w dobrej cenie za 140 zł. Mogę dać namiar jeśli jesteś ze Śląska.

----------


## arjuna

> A jak rozwiązujecie problem z wodą. Ja mam hydrant 15 m od granicy działki ale z niego wodąciągi nie chcą się zgodzić na pobór wody, bo podobno wtedy nie będą mogli policzyć ubytków z sieci. Paradoks, tylko ją ukraść z tego hydrantu zostaje, raczej nie będę ryzykował. I teraz trzeba ją przywieźć w jakimś baniaku, ale skąd, gdzie załatwić (wypożyczyć) taki baniak? Wodę do mnie podciągną na jesieni ... do tego czasu to już będzie dom stał, o ile wodę załatwię.


pomyśl nad studnią. w zalezności od glebokości, na ktorej się ona znaduje odwiert+montaż wynosza między kilka a kilkanaście tyś. My się na nią decydujemy, kosszty wody sa wszak bardzo duże. Bedziemy ją mieli do wc, kąpieli, ogrodu. w Twoim przypadku w grę wchodziłyby jeszcze badania, ktre musialbys powtarzac, by miec pewność, że woda, ktora pijesz jest zdatna.

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> Witam Wszystkich
> My również planujemy rozpocząć budowę w tym roku mam nadzieje ,że zdążymy z papierami a do  Czarnej Kasi z prądem to w Szczecinie wszyscy mają problem.
> Pozdrawiam


miłek a skąd wiesz :wink: ?

Z tym prądem to jakieś przegięcie - teortycznie w umowie jest napisane, że projekt powinni mieć do grudnia 2011 a od grudnia 2011 do kwietnia 2012 mieli juz miec zbudowane przyłącze. JAk narazie jest koniec stycznia, a oni nie złożyli nawet wniosku o pozwolenie na budowe. Zostaje luty i marzec - jak znam życie to opieszałość Pana XYZ będzie tak ogromna, że oczywiście na 1 kwietnia prądu nie będzie - zastanawia mnie tylko jak oni się wykręcą z terminów które są w umowie.

NAjwiększym hitem dla mnie jest to, że budowa będzie w Mierzynie k. Szczecina, z prądem podlegamy pod Szczecin, woda Goleniów,, gaz również Szczecin. Połowa papierów do załatwienia była w Dobrej, połowa w Policach. Masakra! 

P.S. buduje się może ktoś z okolic?  :smile:  mierzyn, stobno, szczecin - gumieńce :wink: ? itp?

pozdrowienia dla Wszystkich :smile: )

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

Zapomniałam dodać, że już raz wpadłam z awanturą do Enea, po tym jak pracownik zbywał mnie przez 3 tygodnie nieodbieraniem telefonów i odrzucaniem połączeń oraz po tym jak odkryłam, że to co mówi pracownik niekoniecznie zgadza się z rzeczywistością - i mmuszę przyznać, że po tym troche popchnęli sprawe do przodu, może po prostu lubią jak sie wpadnie do nich i po prostu "wydrze morde" bo inaczej nie dociera. ;/

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

patoolek -nalepszego na nowej drodze :smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

Fajnie,że jest nas coraz więcej  :smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

Ja od wczoraj mam już ekipe i cieszę sie niezmiernie choć dopiero zaczniemy we wrześniu( brak terminów) ale slyszałam że na dobrą ekipe trzeba czekać  :popcorn:

----------


## Nefer

> miłek a skąd wiesz?
> Zostaje luty i marzec - jak znam życie to opieszałość Pana XYZ będzie tak ogromna, że oczywiście na 1 kwietnia prądu nie będzie - zastanawia mnie tylko jak oni się wykręcą z terminów które są w umowie.


Zaproszą na podpisanie aneksu do umowy zmieniającego termin. Przerobiłam dwa. Masz innego dostawcę ? Nie ? Więc podpiszesz  :smile:

----------


## Atlanta

Mam pytanko-czekam na pnb. Kiedy dostanę swój projekt domu (czy wogóle dostanę)?

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Ja zakupiłam  okazyjnie taki zbiornik na wodę 1000l w aluminiowej konstrukcji  w dobrej cenie za 140 zł. Mogę dać namiar jeśli jesteś ze Śląska.


Kawałem mam na Śląsk :ohmy:  nie chodzi mi o sam zbiornik ale w jaki sposób go napełnić, czyli w jaki sposób tą wodę zorganizować. Kupić ją gdzieś ale gdzie? Czy jakiegoś bajora gdzieś szukać i se nalewać konewką  :big tongue: 
Jakoś nie mam koncepcji na tą wodę.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> pomyśl nad studnią. w zalezności od glebokości, na ktorej się ona znaduje odwiert+montaż wynosza między kilka a kilkanaście tyś. My się na nią decydujemy, kosszty wody sa wszak bardzo duże. Bedziemy ją mieli do wc, kąpieli, ogrodu. w Twoim przypadku w grę wchodziłyby jeszcze badania, ktre musialbys powtarzac, by miec pewność, że woda, ktora pijesz jest zdatna.


Studnia trochę kosztowna, a woda w okolicy nienajlepsza nie nadawała by się raczej do picia wszyscy w okolicy mają z wodociagu.
A kopać studnię tylko na potrzeby budowy to chyba przegięcie by było, do tego drogie.

----------


## lilly20

Na dobrą ekipę nawet warto czekać, jak szczęście dopisze to masz wtedy spokojną budowę  :smile:  tego nam i WAM wszystkim życzę.

----------


## Nefer

> Studnia trochę kosztowna, a woda w okolicy nienajlepsza nie nadawała by się raczej do picia wszyscy w okolicy mają z wodociagu.
> A kopać studnię tylko na potrzeby budowy to chyba przegięcie by było, do tego drogie.


Też uważam, że to przegięcie.

----------


## Nefer

> Mam pytanko-czekam na pnb. Kiedy dostanę swój projekt domu (czy wogóle dostanę)?


Projekt załączyłaś co PnB. Dwa egzemplarze zostają w urzędzie - dwa do Ciebie wracają. PO zatwierdzeniu projektu musisz pojechać do urzędu po dziennik budowy (piecząteczki na nim) i wtedy dostaniesz też PnB. Pamiętaj, że decyzja musi się uprawomocnić.

----------


## ewastudio1

> Na dobrą ekipę nawet warto czekać, jak szczęście dopisze to masz wtedy spokojną budowę  tego nam i WAM wszystkim życzę.


Mam taką nadzieję że będzie w miarę dobra

----------


## LES2011

Witam wszystkich, ja również mam plan budowy domu na bardzo małej działce tj. 337m w centrum miasta. Chciałbym zacząć  w którymś momencie tego roku, ale...  Miejsce to posiadam od paru lat i wreszcie postanowiłem zrobić ten pierwszy krok i ogrodzić swoją część. Poprosilem geodetę o wznowienie kamieni granicznych i na ich podstawie postawilem ogrodzenie z siatki z bramą wjazdową , działka została odcięta od większej reszty ok 450m  z kamienicą przy ulicy ,dojazd do działki na prawie służebności. Cóż po tygodniu sąsiadka zażądała rozbiórki i przesunięcia ogrodzenia ,bo według niej jest za blisko kamienicy , niezgodnie z jej "mapką". Firma geodezyjna zrobiła wszystko ściśle według zasad, ręczą za swoje pomiary na koniec  wyniki pomiarów zostały uwidocznione w operacie i złożone w Wydziałe Goedezji w Urzędzie Miejskim. Chyba już czeka mnie pierwsza  "batalia" ....

----------


## lilly20

Współczuję sąsiadki... LES2011 a według jakiego projektu budujesz?

----------


## lilly20

> Projekt załączyłaś co PnB. Dwa egzemplarze zostają w urzędzie - dwa do Ciebie wracają. PO zatwierdzeniu projektu musisz pojechać do urzędu po dziennik budowy (piecząteczki na nim) i wtedy dostaniesz też PnB. Pamiętaj, że decyzja musi się uprawomocnić.


W moim przypadku było tak, że dziennik budowy musiałam mieć zakupiony  :smile:  Urząd w moim mieście nic nie daje za darmo  :wink:

----------


## aksamitka

chyba nigdzie nie daja, ja  tez zakupiłam , ale bez przesady  koszt to zaden

----------


## koliberek83

> W moim przypadku było tak, że dziennik budowy musiałam mieć zakupiony  Urząd w moim mieście nic nie daje za darmo


Witam,
Ja też musiałam kupić, nigdzie nie ma za darmo  :smile:

----------


## koliberek83

Witam,
Poszukuję ekipy do budowy domku w Jaworznie (woj. śląskie), czy możecie polecić kogoś sprawdzonego i w miarę niedrogiego?
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Atlanta

Dzięki za odpowiedź. Ja dostałam i dziennik budowy i tablicę gratis do projektu, zawsze to jakaś oszczędność  :Wink2: 

Potrzebuje projektu bo chciałam dać do wyceny do tartaku, znajomy dał cynk że ma drewno zdrożeć. Ciekawe ile w tym prawdy  :wink:

----------


## arjuna

> Studnia trochę kosztowna, a woda w okolicy nienajlepsza nie nadawała by się raczej do picia wszyscy w okolicy mają z wodociagu.
> A kopać studnię tylko na potrzeby budowy to chyba przegięcie by było, do tego drogie.


Na potrzeby budowy to raczej nie, ale na potrzeby domowe raz na zawsze-to nie taki zły pomysl :wink: 
Choć jeśli u Ciebie z tego co piszesz woda kiepskiej jakości, to rzeczwiście masz problem.

ps. dzięki za maila, na pewno zrobimy z tej umowy użytek.

----------


## manika

> Witam,
> Poszukuję ekipy do budowy domku w Jaworznie (woj. śląskie), czy możecie polecić kogoś sprawdzonego i w miarę niedrogiego?
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.
> Pozdrawiam


No właśnie ja mam też ten problem. Polecane firmy budowlane są zajęte, więc ogłosiłam przetarg na budowę i szok zgłosiło sie w ciągu 5 dniu ok.40 firm :jaw drop: 
I teraz problem kogo wybrać???
Przedział cenowy jest ogromny. Założyłam, że nie wybieram, ani super tanich, ani najdroższych. Obecnie jeżdżę po budowach oglądam inne domy wybudowane przez te firmy i jest coraz gorzej. Kogo wybrać ???

----------


## manika

Mogę dać namiary na firmy, bo też buduję niedaleko Katowic. Ale, czy są godne polecenia nie wiem? :wink:

----------


## Atlanta

Manika a nie masz nikogo z polecenia? (nie mylić ze znajomym, bo tu już wiele razy się przejechałam, nigdy więcej).

----------


## S.P.

Ja buduję dom Kaliope 2 z Extradomu.

----------


## lilly20

Powiem Wam, że dobrze jest zobaczyć budowy firmy na którą chcemy się zdecydować, jeździliśmy z mężem gdzie się dało  :smile:  Tak samo jak wybieraliśmy projekt, woleliśmy najpierw zobaczyć jak taki dom wygląda i spotkaliśmy wiele życzliwych ludzi. Niektóre domy były już urządzone i zamieszkane. Naszą firmę mamy z polecenia i też jużniestety na ten rok mają mnóstwo roboty. Umowę podpisywaliśmy w październiku 2011 a projekt do wyceny robocizny dostarczyliśy im w sierpniu.

----------


## miłek

> Zaproszą na podpisanie aneksu do umowy zmieniającego termin. Przerobiłam dwa. Masz innego dostawcę ? Nie ? Więc podpiszesz


Czarna Kasiu na twoje pytanie odpowiedziała Nefer, a co do tego gdzie buduje to po przeciwnej stronie Szczecina tzn. Prawobrzeże. Pozdrawiam

----------


## aksamitka

> Potrzebuje projektu bo chciałam dać do wyceny do tartaku, znajomy dał cynk że ma drewno zdrożeć. Ciekawe ile w tym prawdy


my chcemy juz zamowic wieżbe, mamy jej dość sporo wiec nie bedzie tak szybko

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

Miłek a gdzie stawiasz chatke :smile: ? Ja obecnie na prawobrzeżu mieszkam :smile:  Chętnie bym się tu wybudowała, ale działka akurat na Mierzynie była :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> W moim przypadku było tak, że dziennik budowy musiałam mieć zakupiony  Urząd w moim mieście nic nie daje za darmo


No pewnie , że nie za darmo  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## ulka76

Witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie !
Cieszę się, że ktoś pomyślał o TYCH, którzy zaczynają się borykać z tak ogromną inwestycją i założył taką stronkę.
My z mężem w listopadzie kupiliśmy działkę całe 0.1017a położonej niedaleko Rzeszowa (mam zdjęcie ale nie wiem jak dodać?)
Od razu kupiliśmy wymarzony projekt "W rododendronach 6" odbicie lustrzane oczywiście ze zmianami.
W tej chwili czekamy już na ostateczne pozwolenie ( ustawowo 63 dni )  Mamy zamiar rozpocząć w miarę jak najszybciej, ale wiecie jak to jest... :bye:

----------


## goszka21

Witam cieplutko w ten mroźny dzień
Ten rok ma być pod wieloma wzgledami dla nas wyjątkowy, bo...primo zaczynamy <chyba> budowę uroczego małego odpowiedniego dla naszego wieku domku. Zakochałam się w projekcie studiaz500.....z136....Projekt już kupiony, wnioski o przyłącza złożone..jeszcze tylko kilka<naście..dziesiąt..set> innych papierków..i...
Będziemy potrzebować wsparcia..forumowego i wszystkich tych co mają te "szkołę jazdy "za sobą>
Miło mi gościć u Was..
Pozdrowienia :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: ) :smile:

----------


## gosia2610

Zamierzenia na ten rok:
-postawic szkieleciaka w stanie developerskim- Szyper 4 Dr
-ekspresowo położyc płytki w łazience i kuchni, zamontowac co potrzebne( WC, prysznic)
- urządzic pokój dla dziecka, wnieśc jego pół tony zabawek i dopiero wtedy na spokojnie urzadzic dom

mam nadzieję że przeszkodą nie będzie zakład energetyczny :smile:  liczymy na serce Pani za biurkiem... no chyba że chciałaby żebyśmy poszli z dzieckiem pod most

-ostatni punkt w planie to założenie dziennika, sama znalażłam tylko jeden z szyprem :sad: 

Puki co czekamy na pozwolenie na budowę i mamy podpisaną umowę z wykonawcą.
daleka droga przed naszą rodzinką

----------


## ulka76

Dzisiaj mąż zakupił stal i załatwił 12kubików żwiru na drogę.. wreszcie coś się dzieje :wink:

----------


## manika

> Manika a nie masz nikogo z polecenia? (nie mylić ze znajomym, bo tu już wiele razy się przejechałam, nigdy więcej).


 Na początku dzwoniłam do firm z polecenia znajomych, ale te firmy zajęte. Szukałam na forach z polecenia, to albo nikt nie odbierał, albo też zajęci.
Więc nie pozostało mi nic innego jak ogłosić przetarg na budowę.
No i teraz dostaję kosztorysy. Jak jest ok, to się umawiam i oglądam budowę,  rozmawiam. I tak w kółko. Obecnie już mam parę firm, które wydają mi się rzetelne, ale jeszcze nie podjęłam decyzji. :smile:

----------


## S.P.

Zdecydowanie polecam obejrzeć domy, które wybudował wasz potencjalny wykonawca. Odradzam układ szef ekipy jako kierownik budowy. A z rzeczy przyjemnych, to dzisiaj odebrałam pozwolenie na budowę, od razu złożyłam wniosek o wydanie dziennika. Teraz tylko czekać na poprawę pogody i do roboty.Od jutra zabieram się za gromadzenie materiałów.

----------


## Kurdybanek

> Witam,
> Poszukuję ekipy do budowy domku w Jaworznie (woj. śląskie), czy możecie polecić kogoś sprawdzonego i w miarę niedrogiego?
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.
> Pozdrawiam


Witaj koliberek83 - wygląda, że będziemy niedalekimi sąsiadami. My mamy ekipę z Dulowej - polecona.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## annaka

> Dzisiaj mąż zakupił stal i załatwił 12kubików żwiru na drogę.. wreszcie coś się dzieje


Gratulacje pierwszych zakupów które tak cieszą, później pewnie z mniejszą przyjemnością wydaje się banknociki :big tongue:  W jakiej cenie u Was stal? My zadatkowaliśmy narazie po 2600zł podobno dobra cena :roll eyes:  a niestety potrzebujemy podobny aż 3 tony...

----------


## aloni

My tak jak juz pisałam zaczynamy budowę marzec/kwiecień. W piątek dostaliśmy pozwolenie na budowę po 1,5 miesiąca czekania. Zaskoczona jestem, że poszło bardzo sprawnie. 
Dziś rozmawialiśmy z ekipą i szefu ma nam zrobić plan tego co musimy zakupić na czas budowy.
Zastanawiam się czy jest możliwość wprowadzenia się np. na następną zimą. Zamieszkalibyśmy tylko na parterze. 
może ma ktoś doświadczenie w tej kwestii?

----------


## pukul

tyle nieśmiałych osób, że może i ja w końcu odważę się coś napisać... Budujemy dom wg projektu indywidualnego - baaardzo wąska działka, woj. świętokrzyskie. Mamy już baaaardzo dużo  :smile:  tzn stan zero - budowała firma - cena 23 tyś z materiałami ale mam kilka zastrzeżeń i dalej budujemy syst. gosp. Zakupiłam porotherm - cena 5,00 z dowozem 30km i rozładunkiem, stal - 2850 zł, więźbę i drobiazgi (izofol i coś tam jeszcze do izolacji)...
mam ogromny -tak mi się wydaje - problem (który mi spędza sen z powiek) a mianowicie firma robiąca fundamenty nie dała żadnej izolacji na ławy - a czytam że wszyscy dają, zrezygnowali też z folii kubełkowej  - bo "bez sensu" woda jest poniżej 30 m a grunt to opoka. powiedzcie - błagam - czy to bardzo duży błąd i czy da sie to naprawić...
... no i wpuść tu nieśmiałą babę na forum to nie będzie mogła skończyć
pozdrawiam i dziękuje za ewentualne wskazówki

----------


## kuniaa

To i ja sie podłaczam do grupy...mielismy zaczac budowę w ubiegłym roku na wiosne ale nie ma to jak czekac prawie 2 lara na WZ!!!!!!  Pierwsze WZ gmina wystawiła złe więc skierowaliśmy sprawę do SKO..po odpowiedzi z SKO wszystko od nowa istny KOSZMAR..ale tak to jest jak ......siedzą w gminie za biurkiem. Koniec konców 11.01.2012r otrzymalismy WZ ..teraz architekt tworzy adaptacje i czekamy na PNB. Liczymy czy nie liczymy jak pogoda tylko dopisze w kwietniu zaczynamy. Budujemy BRZOZE . Ekipa zamówiona juz od zeszłego roku..Pustaki , stal , deski czekają juz 2 rok..
Dziennik tez był założony w zeszłym roku..
Czas wiec zaktualizowac dziennik..
A..z ważnych rzeczy poczynionych na działce ..sami zrobiliosmy drogę dojazdową 200m, wkopaliśmy rurę pod wodę tez 200m, i mamy prąd nie wiem jak nam sie udało to załatwic z enionem...ale tam tez mam wrazenie pracuja ..pi pi.. słowo niecenzuralne. ( zreszta nawet chyba nie wrazenie tylko fakt bo jak można zrobić przyłącz na innej działce niż jest w papierach - zreszta temat woda, kto miał do czynienia z tą instytucja sam wie ...jedno słowo ciśnie sie na usta )

Trzymajcie wiec kciuki ...oby sie nam wszystkim udało...

----------


## KRISTEL

Witam wszystkich budujących w 2012 r.Wraz z mężem budujemy nasz domek według projektu http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/?akcj...ly&id_domku=67.
ERYK jest domem, który nam się bardzo spodobał pod każdym względem.Parterówka-nie chcemy już dreptać po schodach,rozkład pomieszczeń-duże sypialnie i prosty rozkład wewnątrz domku, i najważniejsza rzecz,prawidłowy ,pod każdym względem do planu przestrzennego.Budowę zaczynamy zaraz ,jak tylko pogoda na to pozwoli .Obecnie czekamy na PNB.Będziemy budować metodą gospodarczą.Cieszę się bardzo ,że powstał taki post ,mam nadzieję ,że razem zrobimy wszystko .

----------


## aksamitka

rozrasta nam sie grono  :smile:

----------


## miłek

> Miłek a gdzie stawiasz chatke? Ja obecnie na prawobrzeżu mieszkam Chętnie bym się tu wybudowała, ale działka akurat na Mierzynie była


Czarnakasiu mam zamiar budować się w Śmierdnicy, a Ty skąd? Może się znamy w końcu Szczecin nie jest taki duży :smile:

----------


## S.P.

> Zastanawiam się czy jest możliwość wprowadzenia się np. na następną zimą. Zamieszkalibyśmy tylko na parterze. 
> może ma ktoś doświadczenie w tej kwestii?


 To wszystko kwestia wykonawców i zsynchronizowania robób, powinno się udać. Powiem szczerze, że ja też mam takie plany a jeszcze łopata nie wbita.
Poprzedni dom budowałam od 8 marca do 5 września i wprowadziłam się do gotowego domu, na budowie wolne były tylko niedziele.

----------


## [email protected]

> To wszystko kwestia wykonawców i zsynchronizowania robób, powinno się udać. Powiem szczerze, że ja też mam takie plany a jeszcze łopata nie wbita.
> Poprzedni dom budowałam od 8 marca do 5 września i wprowadziłam się do gotowego domu, na budowie wolne były tylko niedziele.


Budowe zaczynałam w czerwcu, mieszkałam w gotowym, urzadzonym domu w lutym. Powodzenia

----------


## Nefer

i wielkości domu...

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

Ja Szczecin - Zdroje  :smile:

----------


## ulka76

Mąż płacił za stal 2450 za tonę

----------


## kama33

> Mąż płacił za stal 2450 za tonę


Ulka -- gdzie kupowałaś stal w takiej cenie? Doczytałam, że gdzieś koło Rzeszowa budujecie, więc moze i mnie opłacałoby sie tam kupic. Ostatnio jak pytalismy to 3000 zł wołali :/

----------


## S.P.

Czarnakasia , ja Krzekowo.

----------


## mgk

Witam wszystkich. Też chcemy rozpocząć budowę naszego domku wczesną wiosną. Na razie czekamy jednak na PnB. Do tej pory tematy budowy to droga przez męki, rok zajęło uzyskanie decyzji o warunkach zabudowy (do 3 razy sztuka - przeszkody to RZGW i sąsiedzi - jeszcze nie mieszkamy a już ich kochamy  :Confused: ). By nie marnować czasu ogrodziliśmy działkę, co prawda tylko z 3 stron, front to pieśń przyszłości - na razie tylko prowizorka, poza tym materiały na domek zakupione (brakuje więźby i dachówki- tą jednak już wstępnie wybraliśmy, o ile nie zmienią się nam jeszcze wizje), casting na wybór wykonawcy  za chwilę wyłoni zwycięzcę. Cóż, byle do wiosny. Budujemy się w okolicach Mielca.

----------


## annaka

> Ulka -- gdzie kupowałaś stal w takiej cenie? Doczytałam, że gdzieś koło Rzeszowa budujecie, więc moze i mnie opłacałoby sie tam kupic. Ostatnio jak pytalismy to 3000 zł wołali :/


To rzeczywiście dobra cena...my niby też kupiliśmy po 2600 ale to już było okazyjnie i po znajomości w składzie, wszędzie już dużo wyższa cena właśnie ok. 3000zł

A ja dzisiejszego poranka znowuż spędziłam godzinę u miłego Pana urzędnika w budownictwie :bash:  I wniosek o pozwolenie dalej nie złożony :bash:  Mam tylko nadzieję że była to moja ostatnia wizyta...

----------


## pukul

chyba w sprawie porady na mój problem to źle trafiłam bo odpowiedzi brak  :smile:  ale to przywilej początkujących - błądzenie  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> tyle nieśmiałych osób, że może i ja w końcu odważę się coś napisać... Budujemy dom wg projektu indywidualnego - baaardzo wąska działka, woj. świętokrzyskie. Mamy już baaaardzo dużo  tzn stan zero - budowała firma - cena 23 tyś z materiałami ale mam kilka zastrzeżeń i dalej budujemy syst. gosp. Zakupiłam porotherm - cena 5,00 z dowozem 30km i rozładunkiem, stal - 2850 zł, więźbę i drobiazgi (izofol i coś tam jeszcze do izolacji)...
> mam ogromny -tak mi się wydaje - problem (który mi spędza sen z powiek) a mianowicie firma robiąca fundamenty nie dała żadnej izolacji na ławy - a czytam że wszyscy dają, zrezygnowali też z folii kubełkowej  - bo "bez sensu" woda jest poniżej 30 m a grunt to opoka. powiedzcie - błagam - czy to bardzo duży błąd i czy da sie to naprawić...
> ... no i wpuść tu nieśmiałą babę na forum to nie będzie mogła skończyć
> pozdrawiam i dziękuje za ewentualne wskazówki


Po pierwsze : kierownik budowy. Musi na to popatrzeć i zdecydować. Musisz mieć izolację, bo będzie podciągało wode.

----------


## arjuna

folii kubełkowej na fundamenty my tez dawać nie bedziemy. Jednak, by nam piwnica i fundamenty nie stały w wodzie zaizolujemy to kilkoma warstwami papy, pod nia styropian, dookoła zwir i porzadna opaska odwadniająca.
Jesli nie masz niczym zaizolowanych fundamentow, to niech to odkopia i zrobią porzadnie, bo wyglada to na fuszerkę.

----------


## S.P.

Pukul, koniecznie odpytaj kierownika na tę okoliczność. Izolacja między ławą a ścianką fundamentową musi być, w każdym razie tak jest w projektach. Izolacja pionowa jest do uratowania, po prostu trzeba odkopać i założyć ją.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> chyba w sprawie porady na mój problem to źle trafiłam bo odpowiedzi brak  ale to przywilej początkujących - błądzenie


Gdzieś jest na forum taki wątek ale jak go teraz odszukać ....... nie wiem. Rzecz była taka że ktoś robił izolację poziomą w wfundamentach starego domu. Są podobno jakieć firmy które podcinają te fundamenty i wsuwają tam izolację poziomą. Ale może u ciebie można to jakoś prościej i taniej rozwiązać, ale to już jekiegoś fachowca trzeba by się poradzić.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Znalazłem, może ci się przyda.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...epony-poziomej

----------


## cronin

To ja również się przywitam. Mieliśmy zaczynać w zeszłym roku, wszystko było już gotowe (pnb, ekipa itd) ale się odmieniło i wygląda na to że wystartujemy w tym, z inną działką, domem, mam tylko nadzieję że ekipa będzie ta sama  :smile:  Chcemy zacząć k. lipca bez szaleństw zimowych.  
Ps. Nefer dzięki za listę właśnie jej szukałam  :smile: 
Ps. 2 : Pukul, dorabianie teraz izolacji między ławą a bloczkami to kosztowna zabawa, robi się to w starych domach, może wystarczy jeśli zaizolujesz pionowo i między fundamentem a pierwszą warstwą bloczków parteru.

----------


## pukul

dziękuje Wam bardzo za wszystkie wskazówki! nie wiem co robić. mam umowę z poprzednim wykonawcą i zdjęcia krok po kroku. zastanawiam się czy się nie upominać o swoje i niech poprawia fuszerke. ale tak czy siak to wszystko mnie przeraża i mam dość już na samym początku
też myślałam o tym żeby jakoś "podwójnie" zaizolować między ścianą fundamentową a ścianami parteru ale już sama nie wiem... bloczki fundamentowe są posmarowane jakimś czarnym mazidłem  :smile:  ale tylko raz i na to od zewnątrz styrodur

----------


## pukul

a kolejny błąd - chyba - jaki znalazłam to brak kanału napowietrzającego kominek. czy nie powinien być w warstwie piachu pod chudziakiem?

----------


## Nefer

Pukul- najpierw kierbud. W Twoim projekcie jest jasno napisane gdzie i jak zrobić izolacje. Ekipa ma obowiązek robić zgodnie z projektem. Czy kierbud odebrał fundamenty ? Wpisał w dziennik ? Oczywiście , że jeśli jest źle to ROZEBRAĆ. Masz za dużo pieniędzy ? Ekipa ma poprawić. O ile rzeczywiście jest źle.
Może być dysperbit i styrodur. Ale co z poziomymi izolacjami ?
Masz chudziak wylany ?

----------


## kupiecjudex

> a kolejny błąd - chyba - jaki znalazłam to brak kanału napowietrzającego kominek. czy nie powinien być w warstwie piachu pod chudziakiem?


Kanał pod chudziakiem w piachu, do tego dobrze ocieplony.






> Pukul- najpierw kierbud. W Twoim projekcie jest jasno napisane gdzie i jak zrobić izolacje. Ekipa ma obowiązek robić zgodnie z projektem. Czy kierbud odebrał fundamenty ? Wpisał w dziennik ? Oczywiście , że jeśli jest źle to ROZEBRAĆ. Masz za dużo pieniędzy ? Ekipa ma poprawić. O ile rzeczywiście jest źle.
> Może być dysperbit i styrodur. Ale co z poziomymi izolacjami ?
> Masz chudziak wylany ?


Skoro miał firmę to pewnie kierbud był od nich to robił wpisy do dziennika jak mu szef firmy kazał

----------


## Nefer

Jak kierbud podpisał to będzie bekał. Jego odpowiedzialność.

----------


## dorota7602

Witam serdecznie  :smile: 

Mam zamiar zacząć budowę  swojego miejsca na ziemi  :smile: 
W tym tygodniu kupiłam działkę ..............no i...hmmm... biuro nieruchomości tzn. Pan sprzedający mi działkę powiedział , że jak już będę miała projekt to mam podjechać do niego i on mi załatwi wszystkie pozwolenia itp. no wybrałam sobie projekt :WYKWINTNY: MURATOR C280  :smile:  projekt w sprzedaży od 20  lutego  :smile:  więc zadzwoniłam do Pani pytając o "MOJEGO WYBRAŃCA " no i mogę go kupić  :smile:  mam tylko pytanie....czy biuro projektów musi samo załatwiać mi wszystkie pozwolenia dotyczące budowy pozwolenia ??

----------


## dorota7602

kurde jestem ciemna w tym temacie  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

To pan od nieruchomości będzie załatwiał Ci pozwolenia czy biuro projektów???  :big tongue: 
Tak na poważnie, możesz zlecić komuś aby załatwił wszystkie formalności związane z adaptacją projektu i pozwoleniem na budowę. Ale oczywiście za to trzeba dodatkowo zapłacić.  Biuro projektów samo nie załatwi Ci pozwolenia. Najpierw projektant, adaptacją i dopiero pozwolenie czyli długa droga przed Tobą  :wink:

----------


## lotnik

> mam tylko pytanie....czy biuro projektów musi samo załatwiać mi wszystkie pozwolenia dotyczące budowy pozwolenia ??


Nie musi  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam serdecznie 
> 
> Mam zamiar zacząć budowę  swojego miejsca na ziemi 
> W tym tygodniu kupiłam działkę ..............no i...hmmm... biuro nieruchomości tzn. Pan sprzedający mi działkę powiedział , że jak już będę miała projekt to mam podjechać do niego i on mi załatwi wszystkie pozwolenia itp. no wybrałam sobie projekt :WYKWINTNY: MURATOR C280  projekt w sprzedaży od 20  lutego  więc zadzwoniłam do Pani pytając o "MOJEGO WYBRAŃCA " no i mogę go kupić  mam tylko pytanie....czy biuro projektów musi samo załatwiać mi wszystkie pozwolenia dotyczące budowy pozwolenia ??


Musi tyle ile jest zapisane w umowie. Pewnych rzeczy nie załatwi, chyba ze dasz pełnomocnictwo. Obawiam sie ze jak juz pieniadze wpłyneły, to checi do załatwiania zmaleja :wink:

----------


## dorota7602

no więc Pan sprzedający mi działkę ma biuro projektów  :smile:  no i on mi zaproponował załatwienie wszystkich pozwoleń  :smile:  wiem że muszę zapłacić za wszystko ...ale czy  on jest w stanie załatwić wszystkie pozwolenia ?

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

u mnie pomoc biura projektowego ( zrobienie wszystkiego od A do Z łącznie z projektem, podziałem działki który był bardzo skomplikowany) wyniosla 20 000. Także pomyście - jest to sporo kasy, dobrze, ze nie ja za to płaciłam, a dostalam w prezecie :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Wszystko kwestia "za ile".

----------


## dorota7602

no tak to już wiem  :smile:

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> Czarnakasia , ja Krzekowo.


i co, tez masz problemy z enea? wybieram sie za pare dni na ku sloncu..ciekawe co mi teraz powiedza nowego ;]

----------


## dorota7602

powiedział mi że ........no ja kupuje projekt C280 murator a on załatwia mi pozwolenia itc...dokumentacja , pozwolenia...wyrysy , zarysy ..z przerobieniem projektu to 2500  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> no więc Pan sprzedający mi działkę ma biuro projektów  no i on mi zaproponował załatwienie wszystkich pozwoleń  wiem że muszę zapłacić za wszystko ...ale czy  on jest w stanie załatwić wszystkie pozwolenia ?


 Jezli dasz mu pełnomoctnictwo notarialne, to tak, bez problemu jest w stanie :Smile:  Okreslisz szczegołowo do czego go upowazniasz

----------


## [email protected]

> i co, tez masz problemy z enea? wybieram sie za pare dni na ku sloncu..ciekawe co mi teraz powiedza nowego ;]


Nie strasz, dlaczego problem z enea? Ja zaczynam budowe na Osowie. Załatwiłam gaz, a do enea sie wybieram dopiero

----------


## Nefer

> powiedział mi że ........no ja kupuje projekt C280 murator a on załatwia mi pozwolenia itc...dokumentacja , pozwolenia...wyrysy , zarysy ..z przerobieniem projektu to 2500


Dokładnie wszystko wyszczególnione w umowie. Jeśli w tym są mapy, uzgodnienia mediów, ZUD, projekty mediów, PnB - to bierz.
Ciekawe czy badania gruntu też (no bo jak zaadaptuje projekt ?)  :tongue:

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> Nie strasz, dlaczego problem z enea? Ja zaczynam budowe na Osowie. Załatwiłam gaz, a do enea sie wybieram dopiero


Gosieńko - bo juz parę razy przyłapałam, że to co mówią mija się troszeczkę z prawdą - także trzeba ich bardzo pilnować z wszystkim na każdym kroku - dosłownie. u mnie w kwietniu jeśli będzie prąd to wyjdzie, że czekałam na niego 2 lata - formalności zaczęliśmy załatwiać w 2010. Trzeba cisnąc ich ostro o wszystko. Gaz  i woda - mili ludzie, wszystko szybko i bez problemu...przez prąd to o mało nerwicy nie dostałam. Sąsiad z działki obok podobno rok temu zapłacił za wszystko i nawet sie do niego nie odezwali - w tym roku też się wziął juz ostro.

----------


## [email protected]

> Gosieńko - bo juz parę razy przyłapałam, że to co mówią mija się troszeczkę z prawdą - także trzeba ich bardzo pilnować z wszystkim na każdym kroku - dosłownie. u mnie w kwietniu jeśli będzie prąd to wyjdzie, że czekałam na niego 2 lata - formalności zaczęliśmy załatwiać w 2010. Trzeba cisnąc ich ostro o wszystko. Gaz  i woda - mili ludzie, wszystko szybko i bez problemu...przez prąd to o mało nerwicy nie dostałam. Sąsiad z działki obok podobno rok temu zapłacił za wszystko i nawet sie do niego nie odezwali - w tym roku też się wziął juz ostro.


aaaa, ja juz mam prad na szczescie. Tylko uzyskanie warunków technicznych mnie czeka. Kiedy zaczynasz? i jaka masz ekipę? ja niestety dopiero w czerwcu ::-(:

----------


## dorota7602

hmm... no to jest działka budowlana .....jak wcześniej pisałam to ja płace za projekt a całą dokumentacje oni załatwiają  :smile:

----------


## dorota7602

hmm... no to jest działka budowlana .....jak wcześniej pisałam to ja płace za projekt a całą dokumentacje oni załatwiają

----------


## Nefer

> hmm... no to jest działka budowlana .....jak wcześniej pisałam to ja płace za projekt a całą dokumentacje oni załatwiają


Jak zobaczysz umowę to przepisz wszystkie wyszczególnione w niej dokumenty, ktore załatwiają  :smile:  Wtedy się okaże  :smile:

----------


## dorota7602

cenna informacja  :smile: )))))))))

----------


## bestia1

Hej wszystkim  :wink:  jak miło ,że przez tak krętą drogę jaką jest budowa a wcześniej papierologia będziemy szli razem

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> aaaa, ja juz mam prad na szczescie. Tylko uzyskanie warunków technicznych mnie czeka. Kiedy zaczynasz? i jaka masz ekipę? ja niestety dopiero w czerwcu


JA niby mam zacząc 1 kwietnia - ale zobaczymy jaka pogoda bedzie :wink:  ew. sie przesunie kilka dni.  ekipe mam ze Stargardu, mała firma, chyba bedzie ciagnac u nas dwie budowy. Budują dom nieopodal naszego miejsca zamieszkania wiec tak sobie obserwujemy po mału ich poczynania :smile:  niby stan surowy otwary mam miec na wrzesien a do grudnia chcialabym zamknac chate. zobaczmy czy mi sie uda....

----------


## [email protected]

> JA niby mam zacząc 1 kwietnia - ale zobaczymy jaka pogoda bedzie ew. sie przesunie kilka dni.  ekipe mam ze Stargardu, mała firma, chyba bedzie ciagnac u nas dwie budowy. Budują dom nieopodal naszego miejsca zamieszkania wiec tak sobie obserwujemy po mału ich poczynania niby stan surowy otwary mam miec na wrzesien a do grudnia chcialabym zamknac chate. zobaczmy czy mi sie uda....


uda sie ja jestem optymistka Swoj 1 dom budowałam 8 miesiecy, wprowadzałam sie do kompletnie urzadzonego. Zaczełam w czerwcu, w lutym mieszkałam

----------


## Nefer

Dom pod dachem (z dachówką/oknami/drzwiami/alarmem)miałam na początku maja. Łopata wbita na początku lutego. Więc 5 miesięcy na SSO w 6 miesięcy to jakiś koszmar  :smile: No chyba, że to dom 900 mkw.

----------


## bestia1

Czas najwyższy napisac coś o moim domku . Projekt indywidualny parter plus poddasze użytkowe duży rozłożysty dom powierzchnia urzytkowa 207 m bryła prosta kryty blachodachówką (pani od projektu stwierdziła że dachowka nie pasuje gdyz jest to nowoczesny dom )troche sie martwie bo jak czytam forum to prawie wszyscy kryją dachowka  :Confused:

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> uda sie ja jestem optymistka Swoj 1 dom budowałam 8 miesiecy, wprowadzałam sie do kompletnie urzadzonego. Zaczełam w czerwcu, w lutym mieszkałam


zalezy jeszcze kto ile ma w portfelu :wink:

----------


## Atlanta

Ja będę miała blachę  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> zalezy jeszcze kto ile ma w portfelu


 Im dłużej tym drożej  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Im dłużej tym drożej


 Prawda to :Smile:

----------


## lilly20

> Czas najwyższy napisac coś o moim domku . Projekt indywidualny parter plus poddasze użytkowe duży rozłożysty dom powierzchnia urzytkowa 207 m bryła prosta kryty blachodachówką (pani od projektu stwierdziła że dachowka nie pasuje gdyz jest to nowoczesny dom )troche sie martwie bo jak czytam forum to prawie wszyscy kryją dachowka



Fakt jest taki, że blachodachówka bardziej pasuje do nowoczesnych budynków (które mi się baaaardzo podobają), jeżeli chodzi o dachówkę to trzeba mieć (chyba) też odpowiedni spad połaci dachowych. My kryjemy dachówką z tego względu, że nasz dom ma charakter ''wiejski'', kąt nachylenia dachu 25st. (taki też pasuje do otoczenia) i taki nam się spodobał  :smile:  pierwotny projekt był z płaskim dachem i taki trochę amerykański - nie dostaliśmy zgody na jego budowę  :sad:

----------


## aksamitka

my mielismy w planach blachodachowke, ale kierownik budowy przekonal nas do dachowki, ktora wyszla nas niewiele wiecej niz dobra blacha

----------


## merena

> Jezli dasz mu pełnomoctnictwo notarialne, to tak, bez problemu jest w stanie Okreslisz szczegołowo do czego go upowazniasz


nie wydaje mi się zeby pełnomocnictwo notarialne było potrzebne. Moje PnB załatwiała architektka która adaptowała projekt, wystarczyło zwykłe pełnomocnictwo, podpisana kartka papieru,  które pokazywała w poszczególnych urzędach. Wydaje mi się że takie załatwianie sprawy jest najszybsze i bezproblemowe. Architektka zna lokalne władzie, wie do kogo po co pójsć i na pewno załatwi całosć dokumentów oszczędzając nam nerwów

w temacie, za miesiąc (może 1,5) rozpoczynam budowę, Bielkowo k. Kobylanki. Ekipę mam z Kołbacza, wykonają większosć prac, prócz dachu tynkó i posadzek. Właśnie kombinuję kontener na budowę i chciałam w weekend grodzić tylko trochę pogoda do tego nie bardzo  :wink: . Pozdrawiam i witam wszystkich. Moze znajdzie się tu jakiś przyszły sąsiad zza lasu?

----------


## [email protected]

> nie wydaje mi się zeby pełnomocnictwo notarialne było potrzebne.


 z punktu widzenia prawa jest, a co załawia architekt po znajomosci to inna sprawa. Podpisuje w Twoim imieni m in umowy cywilno prawne, kartka papieru nie wystarczy, to znaczy..moze wystarczyc, ale jak se trafi upierdliwy urzednik, to ma prawo odmówic. A nie mowie o samym pozwoleniu na budowę, bo tutaj tak, ale o dokumentacji. Np wniosek o wydanie warunków technicznych

----------


## Atlanta

Merena grodzić przy tej temperaturze brrr

----------


## S.P.

> z punktu widzenia prawa jest, a co załawia architekt po znajomosci to inna sprawa. Podpisuje w Twoim imieni m in umowy cywilno prawne, kartka papieru nie wystarczy, to znaczy..moze wystarczyc, ale jak se trafi upierdliwy urzednik, to ma prawo odmówic. A nie mowie o samym pozwoleniu na budowę, bo tutaj tak, ale o dokumentacji. Np wniosek o wydanie warunków technicznych


 Nie sądzę aby potrzebne było notarialne, urzędnicy w życiu nie zgodziliby się na odręcznie napisane, gdyby potrzebne było inne. 

Kasiu, nie miałam żadnych problemów a ENEA, ale ja kupiłam działkę w trakcie zbrojenia i gdyby nie zamrożona ziemia już miałabym prąd na działce.

Tak się naczytałam o waszych zakupach, że postanowiłam też zacząć. Wczoraj kupiłam okna MS TytanTermo.

----------


## bestia1

> my mielismy w planach blachodachowke, ale kierownik budowy przekonal nas do dachowki, ktora wyszla nas niewiele wiecej niz dobra blacha


Ale jeśli w planach mam blachodachówke to nie mogę zrobić dachówki( chyba sama nie wiem ) gdyż krokwie nie wytrzymały by tego obciążenia a mój dach jest rozłożysty kubatura wynosi 800

----------


## merena

> z punktu widzenia prawa jest, a co załawia architekt po znajomosci to inna sprawa. Podpisuje w Twoim imieni m in umowy cywilno prawne, kartka papieru nie wystarczy, to znaczy..moze wystarczyc, ale jak se trafi upierdliwy urzednik, to ma prawo odmówic. A nie mowie o samym pozwoleniu na budowę, bo tutaj tak, ale o dokumentacji. Np wniosek o wydanie warunków technicznych


tu nie chodzi o załatwianie czegokolwek po znajomości, u architekta podpisywałam dokument który upoważniał architektkę  do załatwienia wszelkich formalności związanych z uzyskaniem warunków zabudowy i pozwoleniem na budowę, to samo w sobie określa zakres tego pełnomocnictwa i żaden upierdliwy urzędnik nie moze tego zakwestionować, bo żaden obywatel w Polsce nie musi załatwiać niczego osobiście, a gdyby do każdej pierdoły trzeba było mieć notarialne pełnomoctwa to ... oj chyba wtedy zmieniłabym zawód  :wink: 

hmm, nie przypomina sobie zeby architektka podpisywała jakieś umowy w moim imieniu, mojej kierowniczce budowy tez podpisywałam takie pełnomocwnictwo, składała w moim imieniu zawiadomienie o rozpoczęciu budowy czy coś ...

[email protected] a gdzie ty ten domek budujesz, może rejon Polski ma jakieś znaczenie? Może urzędnicy są milsi w zachodniopomorskim  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

> Ale jeśli w planach mam blachodachówke to nie mogę zrobić dachówki( chyba sama nie wiem ) gdyż krokwie nie wytrzymały by tego obciążenia a mój dach jest rozłożysty kubatura wynosi 800


nie wiem co masz w projekcie, u nas  wieżba byla pod dachówkę, na poczatku chcielismy blachodachówke bo myslalam ze koszt bedzie mniejszy, okazalo sie ze nie bardzo, wiec zostalismy przy dachówce

----------


## bestia1

> nie wiem co masz w projekcie, u nas  wieżba byla pod dachówkę, na poczatku chcielismy blachodachówke bo myslalam ze koszt bedzie mniejszy, okazalo sie ze nie bardzo, wiec zostalismy przy dachówce


Właśnie a mój projekt był pod blachodachówke i pewnie nie wytrzymałyby krokwie takiego nacisku a na dodatek jest pustka nad salonem

----------


## ulka76

Kamma33 mąż kupił  stal na  składzie ,ale po znajomości ...a tak to cena od 3000 nawet do 3500 za tonę

----------


## bestia1

> nie wiem co masz w projekcie, u nas  wieżba byla pod dachówkę, na poczatku chcielismy blachodachówke bo myslalam ze koszt bedzie mniejszy, okazalo sie ze nie bardzo, wiec zostalismy przy dachówce


Wchodziłam odwiedzić dziennik  domek będzie super możesz napisac jaki kosz byłby blachodachówki a jaki dachowki i jaką kubature  dachu masz bardzo proszę bo ja nie wiem co robić  tez byłabym za dachówka

----------


## aksamitka

roznica wyszla ok 2-3 tys, braliśmy pd uwage lepsza blache ruuki lub bratex

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> Im dłużej tym drożej


hehehe :smile:

----------


## bestia1

> roznica wyszla ok 2-3 tys, braliśmy pd uwage lepsza blache ruuki lub bratex


Rozumiem to żadna ruznica prawda przy takim wydatku  ,ale my mamy w projekcie blachodachowke i dach jest bardzo rozbudowany więc jaka byś polecała

----------


## Nefer

> Właśnie a mój projekt był pod blachodachówke i pewnie nie wytrzymałyby krokwie takiego nacisku a na dodatek jest pustka nad salonem


Pustka nad salonem nie wadzi. Ale dach nie jest policzony na dachówkę. Trzeba by go przeliczyć i zrobić zmianę w projekcie konstrukcji więźby.
Przy obecnych ociepleniach 30 cm dudnienie deszczu nie jest już tak słyszalne. Zresztą są ludzie, którzy to lubią.
Nie ma musu mieć dachówki. Blacha też może być bardzo ładna.

----------


## bestia1

> Pustka nad salonem nie wadzi. Ale dach nie jest policzony na dachówkę. Trzeba by go przeliczyć i zrobić zmianę w projekcie konstrukcji więźby.
> Przy obecnych ociepleniach 30 cm dudnienie deszczu nie jest już tak słyszalne. Zresztą są ludzie, którzy to lubią.
> Nie ma musu mieć dachówki. Blacha też może być bardzo ładna.


Teraz musimy pomysleć nad jakaś sensowną firmą bo nie chciałabym pozniej załować  :bash:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Nie ma musu mieć dachówki. Blacha też może być bardzo ładna.


sa i tacy ktorzy dachowki nie lubia  :smile:  mnie sie dachowka nie podoba i nie chce na swoj dach ani dachowki alni blachodachowki  :smile:  beda panele, no chyba ze cos innego sie jeszcze nam spodoba

----------


## m&m0123

> Ale jeśli w planach mam blachodachówke to nie mogę zrobić dachówki( chyba sama nie wiem ) gdyż krokwie nie wytrzymały by tego obciążenia a mój dach jest rozłożysty kubatura wynosi 800


Stoje przed tym samym dylematem - kontaktowalem sie z architektem robiacym adaptacje i napisal mi ze, wymiana pokrycia dachowego na dużo cięższe wiąże się z przeliczeniem na nowo konstrukcji zarówno stropów, więźby dachowej ale także fundamentów i ze, są to dodatkowe prace a co za tym idzie wygląda to finansowo inaczej - w rachubę wchodzą dodatkowe pieniądze dla konstruktora.

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie

> Dom pod dachem (z dachówką/oknami/drzwiami/alarmem)miałam na początku maja. Łopata wbita na początku lutego. Więc 5 miesięcy na SSO w 6 miesięcy to jakiś koszmar No chyba, że to dom 900 mkw.



ale u mnie będą równocześnie stawiane dwa domy przez jedna ekipe, na dodatek nie takie małe i jeden ciut skomplikowany - to raz. Dwa - zobaczymy na ile kasy starczy.

----------


## R&K

> Kamma33 mąż kupił  stal na  składzie ,ale po znajomości ...a tak to cena od 3000 nawet do 3500 za tonę


nie przesadzaj poniżej 3 tys można kupić ... przynajmniej ja jeszcze nie tak dawno kupowałem

----------


## kama33

> nie przesadzaj poniżej 3 tys można kupić ... przynajmniej ja jeszcze nie tak dawno kupowałem


Gdzie w takim razie można kupić? W mojej miejscowości 3200 zł - cena z czwartku. Znalazłam po 2850 zł 20 km ode mnie. Chętnie kupię jeszcze taniej, bo na 4 tonach mogę trochę zaoszczędzić.

----------


## manika

Mój SSZ planuję zamknąć w terminie trzech miesięcy. Pow.  zabudowy 152 m2, pow. użytkowa bez garażu 172 m2. 
Nie brałam ekipy, która ma już rozpoczęte budowy .Wiem ,że to koliduje w znacznym stopniu. A po co się stresować już na samym początku budowy?
My z mężem planujemy wprowadzić się na święta Bożego Narodzenia. :smile:

----------


## cronin

Zawsze możecie wspomóc grawitację jakąś pompą, która będzie wymuszała bądź wspomagała przepływ, podniesienie domu niewiele zmieni, chodzi przecież o spadek rury kanalizacyjnej na odcinku 40 m, która w dodatku nie może być za płytko bo zamarźnie zimą i ścieki w ogóle nie będą spływać. Duża ta odległość.

----------


## bestia1

> Stoje przed tym samym dylematem - kontaktowalem sie z architektem robiacym adaptacje i napisal mi ze, wymiana pokrycia dachowego na dużo cięższe wiąże się z przeliczeniem na nowo konstrukcji zarówno stropów, więźby dachowej ale także fundamentów i ze, są to dodatkowe prace a co za tym idzie wygląda to finansowo inaczej - w rachubę wchodzą dodatkowe pieniądze dla konstruktora.


Jest to kłopot dla architekta gdyż trzeba byłoby zmieniać projekt jesli jest już gotowy  ale ja już sie pogodziłam z tym ha ha blachodachówki też są ładne  :roll eyes:

----------


## R&K

> Gdzie w takim razie można kupić? W mojej miejscowości 3200 zł - cena z czwartku. Znalazłam po 2850 zł 20 km ode mnie. Chętnie kupię jeszcze taniej, bo na 4 tonach mogę trochę zaoszczędzić.


ja tez kupowałem 25 km km ode mnie ... cena z transportem 
to chyba nie jest problem !!!!

----------


## aksamitka

20-30 km to nie jest problem, ja najblizszy sklad mam 15km a i tak srednio zaopatrzony-musze szukac gdzieś dalej

----------


## kama33

> ja tez kupowałem 25 km km ode mnie ... cena z transportem 
> to chyba nie jest problem !!!!


Nie wiem czemu sie mnie czepiłeś. Pytałam sie Ulki gdzie kupowała, bo 2450 a 2850 jest sporą różnicą. 1600 zł dla mnie to dużo. A jak widzę wszyscy kupują po znajomości (pewnie bez Vat), potem chwalą sie na forum,  że kupili tanio, a na pytanie gdzie nikt nie chce odpowiedzieć. Forum ma służyć wymianie informacji i radami a nie chwaleniu się i czepianiu. Proszę,  abys więcej nie komentował moich wpisów jeśli nie masz nic konkretnego do powiedzenia  :smile:

----------


## bestia1

Z czego budujecie swoje domy my zastanawiamy się nad cegłą Max lub U220 co o tym myślicie

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ja będę budował z Porothermu 25 P+W. Już kupiony, więc kalmka zapadła, na to wełna mineralna będzie. Od samego początku jakoś ten porotherm mnie nakręcał i tak sie skończy.

----------


## m&m0123

> Ja będę budował z Porothermu 25 P+W. Już kupiony, więc kalmka zapadła, na to wełna mineralna będzie. Od samego początku jakoś ten porotherm mnie nakręcał i tak sie skończy.


Jakia cene placiles za pustak? Rowniez mam porotherm w projekcie, rozpatruje jeszcze u-220 ale raczej pozostane przy porothermie.

----------


## bestia1

> Ja będę budował z Porothermu 25 P+W. Już kupiony, więc kalmka zapadła, na to wełna mineralna będzie. Od samego początku jakoś ten porotherm mnie nakręcał i tak sie skończy.


Ja się nie znam za bardzo ale możecie napisać czemu was to przekonało acha a to jest pustak ten porotherm czy coś wogóle innego tylko nie śmiejcie się za bardzo ze mnie jeśli pytam o głupote ale ja tylko wiem co to cegła czerwona ha ha  :big tongue:

----------


## bestia1

> Ja się nie znam za bardzo ale możecie napisać czemu was to przekonało acha a to jest pustak ten porotherm czy coś wogóle innego tylko nie śmiejcie się za bardzo ze mnie jeśli pytam o głupote ale ja tylko wiem co to cegła czerwona ha ha


juz wiem to cegła dopytałam meza

----------


## aksamitka

u nas termalica

----------


## bestia1

> my myśleliśmy o Porothermie, mniej zaprawy potrzebuje, ale do końca jeszcze nie jestem zdecydowana, materiałów wczesniej nie gromadzimy...


my też nic nie mamy ale chyba cegłą bedziemy budować jest cieplejsza od pustaka

----------


## manika

Ja chciałam najpierw budować z Ytonga, ale potem wybrałam Porotherm Wienerberger. Według opinii znajomych Wienerberger jest bardzo wytrzymały i nie ma potem dużych strat na budowie. :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Jakia cene placiles za pustak? Rowniez mam porotherm w projekcie, rozpatruje jeszcze u-220 ale raczej pozostane przy porothermie.


Płaciłem, 5,40 zł brutto za sztukę z dostawą do domu. Za działówkę 11,5 płaciłem chyba 4,70 zł, musiałbym spojrzeć na fakturę, strop też bedę mniał ceramiczny.
Hurtownia w której kupilem jest 35 km. ode mnie, ale sprzedają też na allegro, hds-em dostarcvzają wszędzie.





> Ja się nie znam za bardzo ale możecie napisać czemu was to przekonało acha a to jest pustak ten porotherm czy coś wogóle innego tylko nie śmiejcie się za bardzo ze mnie jeśli pytam o głupote ale ja tylko wiem co to cegła czerwona ha ha


Porotherm to pustak ceramiczy, wypalany z gliny z otworami wewnątrz, wejdź sobie na stronę Wenerbergera to sobie tam wszystko poczytasz. Cegła to to raczej nie jest.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Na cały dom pustaki łącznie z działówkami wyszły niecałe 20 tys. a dom mały nie jest. Co prawda nie wiem jak wyjdzie w praniu może będzie trzeba dokupić ale to już nie będą duże ilości.

----------


## bestia1

> Płaciłem, 5,40 zł brutto za sztukę z dostawą do domu. Za działówkę 11,5 płaciłem chyba 4,70 zł, musiałbym spojrzeć na fakturę, strop też bedę mniał ceramiczny.
> Hurtownia w której kupilem jest 35 km. ode mnie, ale sprzedają też na allegro, hds-em dostarcvzają wszędzie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porotherm to pustak ceramiczy, wypalany z gliny z otworami wewnątrz, wejdź sobie na stronę Wenerbergera to sobie tam wszystko poczytasz. Cegła to to raczej nie jest.


Acha to juz wiem  :roll eyes: dzięki

----------


## Nefer

W świetle prawa budowlanego garaż blaszany jako niezwiązany trwale z gruntem, jest tymczasowym obiektem budowlanym. Z kolei, jak wskazuje art. 29 prawa budowlanego - tymczasowe obiekty budowlane, niepołączone trwale z gruntem i przewidziane do rozbiórki lub przeniesienia w inne miejsce w terminie określonym w zgłoszeniu, ale nie później niż przed upływem 120 dni od dnia rozpoczęcia budowy określonego w zgłoszeniu, nie wymagają uzyskania decyzji o pozwoleniu na budowę, a jedynie jak zostało wskazane - zgłoszenia. Jeżeli jednak taki obiekt nie jest przewidziany do przeniesienia, bądź rozbiórki wymagane będzie uzyskanie decyzji o pozwoleniu na budowę.
Według przepisów prawa garaż o długości mniejszej niż 5,5 m i o wysokości mniejszej niż 3 m można sytuować bezpośrednio przy granicy z sąsiednią działką budowlaną. Warunkiem jest ponadto sytuowanie takiego garażu ścianą bez otworów drzwiowych i okiennych. Jeżeli garaż będzie przekraczał w/w wartości, można go sytuować w odległości nie mniejszej niż 1,5 m od granicy działki. W żadnym wypadku zgoda sąsiada nie jest wymagana.

----------


## anawii

Witam, 
Przymierzamy sie do zakupu cegły Jopek. 
Będzie ktoś z tej cegły budował, czy to jest cegła porównywalna do Porotherm-u?
Słyszałam, że ceny mają przystępne...warto?

----------


## lilka 1986

Witam jestem tu nowa :smile:  na wiosne zaczynamy budowe wymarzonego domku. Od dawna jestem czytaczka  :smile:  forum ale do tej pory nie mialam odwagi sie zarejestrowac. Bedziemy budowac Montanę. mam nadzieje ze razem  uda nam sie milo przejsc przez ta cala goraczke budowlana.

----------


## lilka 1986

wklejam linka dla zainteresowanych 
Oczywiscie nie obyło sie bez zmian...

http://www.dompasja.pl/projekt-domu/montana

----------


## bestia1

> wklejam linka dla zainteresowanych 
> Oczywiscie nie obyło sie bez zmian...
> 
> http://www.dompasja.pl/projekt-domu/montana


Super domek

----------


## lilka 1986

Ogladalismy mnostwo projektow i tak naprawde przez przypadek odnalazlam Montanke i tak juz zostalo. Szkoda tylko ze nie moge nigdzie w necie znalezc kogos kto tez bedzie lub buduje ten domek
Wczesniej naszym faworytem byl dom archonu pod ambrowcem.
Ale z Montana milosc od pierwszego wejrzenia. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Atlanta

My dla miłości od pierwszego wejrzenia sprzedaliśmy poprzedni projekt  :smile: 

Budujemy z pustaka 25 p+w Plecewice.

----------


## arjuna

> Z czego budujecie swoje domy my zastanawiamy się nad cegłą Max lub U220 co o tym myślicie


My albo z silki albo z ytonga-zależy od tego, co taniej kupimy. a na to 20 cm styro.

----------


## arjuna

a co do dyskusji o blachodachówce-jeśli się na nią zdecydujecie, to naprawde baaardzo porzadnie zaizolujcie akustycznie ten dach. W jednej z częście domu, w którym teraz mieszkam jest dach kryty blachodachówką. Oszczędzało się na izolacji i teraz podczas deszczu jest masakra.

----------


## bestia1

A myśleliście o kolorystyce chodzi mi o kolor dachu,  podbitki, kolor domu ja mam już jakąś wizje ale pytam bo być może ktoś korzystał z pomocy osób które sie tym zajmuja .Ostatnio po rozmowie z moją panią architekt zastanawiam się nad ciepłą paletą barw ponoć ciepłe kolory się tak szybko nie nudzą wiecie  cos o tym :smile:

----------


## kajusia

My mamy w projekcie Porotherm 25 + styropian 15, ale chyba zrobimy z Porothermu 30 i 10 styropian. Co do kolorystyki to właśnie też zaczynam się nad tym zastanawiać. Dachówkę chciałam grafitową, a co z resztą to jeszcze nie wiem  :wink:

----------


## bestia1

> My mamy w projekcie Porotherm 25 + styropian 15, ale chyba zrobimy z Porothermu 30 i 10 styropian. Co do kolorystyki to właśnie też zaczynam się nad tym zastanawiać. Dachówkę chciałam grafitową, a co z resztą to jeszcze nie wiem


Też podobaja  mi sie ciemne dachy szarość grafit a co do elewacji to sama nie wiem :Confused:

----------


## aksamitka

u nas bedzie dach grafitowy, co do elewacji to jeszcze nie wiem

----------


## ulka76

My wybraliśmy protherm 30 i 12cm styropian, 2 strop lany i krycie dachówką trapezową.
Co do koloru to jeszcze nieznany...

----------


## R&K

> Wg mnie nie trafiona decyzja,lepiej 25+15 niż 30+10 a zdecydowanie lepiej 25+20 i to grafitowego


tu całkowicie się zgadzam że nie ma sensu kasy ładować w mury tylko w izolację 




> My wybraliśmy protherm 30 i 12cm styropian, 2 strop lany i krycie dachówką trapezową.
> Co do koloru to jeszcze nieznany...


jak widać są tacy co uważają inaczej  ... 




> My albo z silki albo z ytonga-zależy od tego, co taniej kupimy. a na to 20 cm styro.


lub tacy co budowanie traktują jak ruletkę 
będzie to albo to ... byle taniej ... byle do przodu ...

czasami ważniejszy wydaje się być dla niektórych kolor blachy czy okien niż to ile dom będzie palił 
tym bardziej to dziwne gdy ktoś ma zamiar wybudować tanio dom!

bo Ci co maja kasę i nie liczą się z tym za ile wybudują i ile będą później płacić za ogrzewanie to inna historia ...

----------


## bestia1

> tu całkowicie się zgadzam że nie ma sensu kasy ładować w mury tylko w izolację 
> 
> 
> 
> jak widać są tacy co uważają inaczej  ... 
> 
> 
> 
> lub tacy co budowanie traktują jak ruletkę 
> ...


Kazdy niech spojzy na siebie i nie ocenia innych po tym jak zapytaja o kolor blachy wiec prosze nie oceniaj osob które narazie sobie tylko planuja  poczekaj do momentu kiedy zaczniemy budować wtedy napewno zapytamy  o wiele innych rzeczy tez uwazam ze kolor jest najwazniejszy ale jest wazny

----------


## R&K

to ze tak napisałem nie oznacza że się kogoś czepiam czy oceniam 

po prostu próbuje dać Wam (wszystkim bocianom 2012) do myślenia - póki jeszcze możecie i macie czas ... spójrzcie na swoja przyszłą budowę najpierw jako dzieło technologiczne  mniej lub bardziej zaawansowane a dopiero później jako dziełko artystyczne które trzeba pokolorować czy umeblować

----------


## bestia1

> to ze tak napisałem nie oznacza że się kogoś czepiam czy oceniam 
> 
> po prostu próbuje dać Wam (wszystkim bocianom 2012) do myślenia - póki jeszcze możecie i macie czas ... spójrzcie na swoja przyszłą budowę najpierw jako dzieło technologiczne  mniej lub bardziej zaawansowane a dopiero później jako dziełko artystyczne które trzeba pokolorować czy umeblować


Już trochę lepiej to brzmi ha ha  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> to ze tak napisałem nie oznacza że się kogoś czepiam czy oceniam 
> 
> po prostu próbuje dać Wam (wszystkim bocianom 2012) do myślenia - póki jeszcze możecie i macie czas ... spójrzcie na swoja przyszłą budowę najpierw jako dzieło technologiczne  mniej lub bardziej zaawansowane a dopiero później jako dziełko artystyczne które trzeba pokolorować czy umeblować


Troche za ostro dałes, to raz. Dwa, kolor jest wazy :wink:  dla kobiety juz w ogole..

----------


## bestia1

R&K mam nadzieję że się nie gniewasz ale zrozum my zaczynamy więc może paść wiele pytań nawet mało istotnych ale od czegos trzeba zacząć ...

----------


## bestia1

> Troche za ostro dałes, to raz. Dwa, kolor jest wazy dla kobiety juz w ogole..


A to nie jest kolor na paznokciach że można zmyc i pomalowac na zupełnie inny prawda   :wink:

----------


## R&K

> Troche za ostro dałes, to raz. Dwa, kolor jest wazy dla kobiety juz w ogole..


czasami taka terapia szokowa się przydaje 
większość z Was - choć nie wszyscy - budować będą na kredyt lub z oszczędności życia - istotne jest ile utrzymanie domu będzie Was kosztować ...
jeśli choć mój post przyczyni się do tego że 1 osoba z 100 czy 1000 nowych bocianów się zastanowi i zmieni swoje założenia - to uważam że warto ...

----------


## annaka

My budujemy z Porothermu Wienerberger 25, kupiliśmy bodajże po 4,80 z transoportem, mamy też połówki ale nie pamiętam w tej chwili po ile. Na ocieplenie pewnie nie będziemy żałować bo naprawdę warto. Co do kolorystyki to dachówka ceramiczna na pewno ciemna, albo czarna albo grafitowa, a elewacja biała/jakaś złamana biel, no w każdym razie w tej tonacji - to było pewne od zawsze więc myślę że się nie zmieni :wink:

----------


## Beatki

Witam! 

    Dolacze sie do tej milej grupki, jak pozwolicie! Jestem na etapie zbierania dokumentow i mam nadzieje, ze na jesieni moj domek bedzie mogl ruszyc! Juz nie moge sie doczekac.  Mam nadzieje, ze "wspolnymi" silami razniej sie bedzie budowalo. Troche mnie ta budowa przeraza ale chyba wiekszosc nas tak zaczyna! 

            Pozdrawiam bocianki.

----------


## pukul

Witaj Nektarynko!
Wreszcie ktoś z świętokrzyskiego  :smile:  mam nadzieje że będziemy się wymieniać informacjami dotycz. tanich zakupów w rejonie  :smile:  Jak na razie mogę ci polecić porotherm za 5 zł z dowozem i rozładunkiem (i możliwością składowania w hurtowi) stal 2850, Z tego co dowiedziałam się telefonicznie w Kielcach dużo drożej, ale może coś znajdziesz.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kurdybanek

> My mamy w projekcie Porotherm 25 + styropian 15, ale chyba zrobimy z Porothermu 30 i 10 styropian. Co do kolorystyki to właśnie też zaczynam się nad tym zastanawiać. Dachówkę chciałam grafitową, a co z resztą to jeszcze nie wiem


Ja również należę do grona, którzy wybudują z Porothermu 30 + styropian 10. Dachówka: Renesansowa E32, orzechowa angoba szlachetna z Wienerbergera. Pierwotnie miała być Sirius brązowa, tańsza i barwiona w masie, ale na żywo lepiej wygląda E32.

----------


## lilly20

Witam, u nas również Porotherm 25 i ocieplenie min. 15cm wełna mineralna. Dachówka napewno grafitowa a elewacja  :Confused:  Porotherm po 5 zł to tanio, u nas już ponad 5 zł  :sad:

----------


## R&K

a silikaty poniżej 3 zl za szt (24 grubości) - 18 szt na 1m2

----------


## cronin

Po co dawać porotherm 30 jeśli 25 ma zupełnie wystarczającą wytrzymałość a jest tańsza? natomiast różnica w izolacyjności cieplnej styropianu 10 cm a 15 cm jest duża i naprawdę warto w to zainwestować.
R&K ja wybrałabym silikaty  :smile:  (+ 20 cm styropianu), gdyby nie to że trzeba je od razu ocieplić, a ja być może będę musiała z tym poczekać. Stąd niestety beton komórkowy.

----------


## Mila_Wroc

I ja się witam, zaczniemy jak tylko dostaniemy warunki zabudowy a potem pozwloenie na budowę,
no i mrozy puszczą  :smile:

----------


## cronin

To że domy z silikatów stoją kilka lat nieocieplone to ja wiem, tylko ile ich właściciele płacą za ogrzewanie?
Głupio to zabrzmi ale mnie silikaty w duszy grają właśnie ze względu na akumulacyjność, i brak grzyba itd, tylko boję się tego braku ocieplenia przez sezon lub dwa. Ale nic to, pomyślę jeszcze  :smile:

----------


## multivitamina111

Witam co prawda nie rozpoczynam budowy, ale rozpoczynam remont i to poważny bo kupiłem wraz z żoną dom do remontu ale możliwie do zamieszkania. Czeka mnie wiele pracy a w szczególności wiosną, począwszy od wykonania izolacji budynku (fundamentów), poprzez ocieplenie i wykonanie pokrycia z blachy dachówkowej a także wymiana kaloryferów i częściowa  adaptacja poddasza. Póki mrozy i nie bardzo można wykonywać prace na zewnątrz postanowiłem wykorzystać to co jest czyli wkład kominkowy w jednym z pokojów z przeznaczeniem na trolownie ( czyli jak mówi moja druga połowa pokój do którego wstęp mamy tylko my i nie musimy się niczego w nim wstydzić że nie posprzątane itp.) Tylko nie wiem czy zakładać osobny temat czy się pod jakiś podpiąć. Pozdrawiam.
Ps. Dom kupiliśmy 13.01.2012 (piątek) i jest pod numerem 113.

----------


## aksamitka

> Ja się właśnie przerzuciłem z BK na silikaty ale z innych względów,cena i akumulacja.





> a silikaty poniżej 3 zl za szt (24 grubości) - 18 szt na 1m2


u nas BK 7,25/szt  6,67/m2

ocieplenie 20 styro 0,04

----------


## mgk

Witam
Mam mały problem i zwracam się do Was z prośbą o pomoc. Mamy właśnie podpisywać umowę z wykonawcą na budowę domu - SSO i tu zonk - nie mamy żadnej sensownej umowy. Jeżeli ktokolwiek z Was ma coś fajnego, dobrze napisanego to bardzo proszę o przesłanie na priv. Za pomoc z góry dziękuję.

----------


## merena

> Ja będę budował z Porothermu 25 P+W. Już kupiony, więc kalmka zapadła, na to wełna mineralna będzie. Od samego początku jakoś ten porotherm mnie nakręcał i tak sie skończy.


hej

ja też będę budować z tego co Ty, ale ocieplać styropianem, gdzieś czytałam że on lepiej "współpracuje" z porothermem niż wełna a wełna lepiej z betonem czy silikatem, chodzi o przenikanie wilgoci i zagrzybienia ale nie wiem ile w tym prawdy

mogę wiedzieć gdzie i po ile kupiliscie bloczek?

----------


## merena

> Witam co prawda nie rozpoczynam budowy, ale rozpoczynam remont i to poważny bo kupiłem wraz z żoną dom do remontu ale możliwie do zamieszkania. Czeka mnie wiele pracy a w szczególności wiosną, począwszy od wykonania izolacji budynku (fundamentów), poprzez ocieplenie i wykonanie pokrycia z blachy dachówkowej a także wymiana kaloryferów i częściowa  adaptacja poddasza. Póki mrozy i nie bardzo można wykonywać prace na zewnątrz postanowiłem wykorzystać to co jest czyli wkład kominkowy w jednym z pokojów z przeznaczeniem na trolownie ( czyli jak mówi moja druga połowa pokój do którego wstęp mamy tylko my i nie musimy się niczego w nim wstydzić że nie posprzątane itp.) Tylko nie wiem czy zakładać osobny temat czy się pod jakiś podpiąć. Pozdrawiam.
> Ps. Dom kupiliśmy 13.01.2012 (piątek) i jest pod numerem 113.


gratuluję zakupu i odwagi  :smile:  takie nagromadzenie 13 musi być szczęśliwe  :smile:

----------


## matmateusz

> Witam, 
> Przymierzamy sie do zakupu cegły Jopek. 
> Będzie ktoś z tej cegły budował, czy to jest cegła porównywalna do Porotherm-u?
> Słyszałam, że ceny mają przystępne...warto?


My będziemy na 90% budować z wykorzystaniem właśnie Jopków  :big grin: 
Wujek Google nam pomógł i wyszło na to że nie ustępują dużo oryginalnemu Porotherm 25. Jak my obliczyliśmy wyszła nie taka mała różnica w cenie. Nasz murarz budował już z tymi pustakami Jopka i też mówi że OK. 

Przy okazji witam się w tym wątku, jak najbardziej dotyczącego także NAS  :smile:  
pozwolenie na budowę jest, czekamy na kasiorkę i cieplejsze dni... i ruszamy! (najprawdopodobniej marzec)  :big grin: 

// tu jest wątek na forum odnośnie poromuru Jopka: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-materia%C5%82

----------


## arjuna

[QUOTE=R&K;5177020]lub tacy co budowanie traktują jak ruletkę 
będzie to albo to ... byle taniej ... byle do przodu ...[QUOTE]

akurat i ytong i silka spełniają nasze wymagania, więc nie wiem skąd wniosek, że jest to dla nas jakiś przypadkowy wybór.

zapomniales do wymienionych grup dodać jeszcze takich, którzy lubia sobie nabijac posty..

----------


## S.P.

U mnie będzie BK 24 do tego 20 cm styropianu. 
Do inwestorów dających mniej niż 15 cm ocieplenia. Zastanówcie się jeszcze raz, po co przesadzacie z grubością muru, lepiej te pieniądze zainwestować w ocieplenie. Wiem co mówię, miałam przez lata dom z ociepleniem 15 i różnica była ogromna w porównaniu z tymi 10 cm. Teraz jest taka tendencja, słuszna moim zdaniem, na ściany 20 cm na dach 30. Najcenniejsza energia grzewcza, to jest ta niewydatkowana, zaoszczędzona.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> hej
> 
> ja też będę budować z tego co Ty, ale ocieplać styropianem, gdzieś czytałam że on lepiej "współpracuje" z porothermem niż wełna a wełna lepiej z betonem czy silikatem, chodzi o przenikanie wilgoci i zagrzybienia ale nie wiem ile w tym prawdy
> 
> mogę wiedzieć gdzie i po ile kupiliscie bloczek?


hmmm. to ciekawe ja ustaliłem ze ceramika jest bardziej oddychalna, i wełna też dlatego pasują do siebje, a BK jest mniej przepuszczalny i styro też wiec tu nie ma znaczenia.

Tak też mi architekt powiedział, i tak zaprojektował wszysko.

Bloczki 12x59x25 kupiłem po 2,10 zł, do zapłaty, w betoniarni gdzie będę brał beton z gruchy, facet ma mały skład materiałów przy okazji wiec wziąłem u niego też stal. Niestety to jest jakieś 500 km od Szczecina  :sad:  Resztę kupowałem gdzie indziej.
Została mi do kupienia, cała izolacja, papy, folie, styrodur, wełna itd.

----------


## anawii

Witam  :wink: 





> // tu jest wątek na forum odnośnie poromuru Jopka: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-materia%C5%82


Dzięki *matmateusz*, ale to stary wątek  :sad:  

 Po tym co przeczytałam to musimy to przemyśleć...Dalaczego tak mało osób z tego materiału buduje, to też zastanawiające..... a Ty nadal na 90%...?

----------


## arjuna

> U mnie będzie BK 24 do tego 20 cm styropianu. 
> Do inwestorów dających mniej niż 15 cm ocieplenia. Zastanówcie się jeszcze raz, po co przesadzacie z grubością muru, lepiej te pieniądze zainwestować w ocieplenie. Wiem co mówię, miałam przez lata dom z ociepleniem 15 i różnica była ogromna w porównaniu z tymi 10 cm. Teraz jest taka tendencja, słuszna moim zdaniem, na ściany 20 cm na dach 30. Najcenniejsza energia grzewcza, to jest ta niewydatkowana, zaoszczędzona.


zgadzam się w całej rozciąglości. Teraz mam dom ok.230 metrów pow. calkowitej, ocieplony 12 cm styro na ścianach, 10 na dachu..jest po prostu zimno, a w sezonie grzewczym schodzi nam 6-7 ton wegla/koksu. Ścianę robcie jak w projekcie, dodajcie maksymalnie mozliwa grubość ocieplenia, zapewnijcie domowi skuteczną wentylacje i bedzie ciepło i tanio. :smile:

----------


## arjuna

> Witam 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dzięki *matmateusz*, ale to stary wątek  
> 
>  Po tym co przeczytałam to musimy to przemyśleć...Dalaczego tak mało osób z tego materiału buduje, to też zastanawiające..... a Ty nadal na 90%...?


Może chodzi o murowanie? nasz znajomy chcial z tego budowac, ale murarz krzyknal prawie x 2 za murowanie, więc sobie odpuścił..kolega jest z okolic wrocławia.

----------


## ANGEL7

Witam serdecznie użytkowników forum :smile: 
My też jesteśmy Bociankami 2012 i bardzo się z tego cieszymy choć mamy niemały problem. W tym roku ruszamy z budową, projekt gotowy, firma jest ale mamy problem z materiałem, a konkretnie z cegłą. Nie wiemy co jest lepsze: pustak piankowy czy ceramiczny. Z jednej strony poleca się nam piankowe, bo są tańsze i lepsze przy ocieplaniu(nie rozpadają się) a z drugiej strony pustaki ceramiczne, chociaż ostatnio usłyszałam, że pękają przy ocieplaniu i są kruche. 
Drodzy użytkownicy, pomóżcie!!!
Pozdrawiamy :smile:

----------


## cronin

Nie bardzo rozumiem, co to jest pustak piankowy? chodzi o ceramikę zwykłą (np. MAX) i poryzowaną (np. porotherm)?

----------


## aksamitka

chyba chodzi o  pustak szary (pianowy)

----------


## cronin

tego też nie znam, chyba że to szary gazobeton? ale szary to najgorszy wybór

----------


## aksamitka

tak, chyba chodzi o szary gazobeton

----------


## cronin

no cóż szary gazobeton jest współczesną wersją wielkiej płyty z lat 70-tych, to tak jakby sobie robić dach z azbestu.

----------


## [email protected]

No troche przesadziłaś jednak porównując azbest do wielkiej płyty. Nie wiem na ile zawartosc pyłów wpływa na promieniowanie, ale skoro jest to material dopuszczony do sprzedazy, to znaczy ze normy nie zostaly przekroczone

----------


## [email protected]

> no cóż szary gazobeton jest współczesną wersją wielkiej płyty z lat 70-tych, to tak jakby sobie robić dach z azbestu.


http://www.izolacje.com.pl/artykul/i...niotworczy?p=2

----------


## cronin

A więc bezpodstawnie pomówiłam szary gazobeton  :smile:  No cóż każdy buduje z tego co lubi, jeszcze tylko chciałabym się dowiedzieć czy rzeczywiście pustak pianowy to szary beton komórkowy, bo na to określenie jeszcze nie trafiłam.

----------


## aksamitka

u nas w okolicy szary pianiak dość popularny, bo jest tańszy ob białego BK, ale niestety gorszy, cos za cos

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> A więc bezpodstawnie pomówiłam szary gazobeton  No cóż każdy buduje z tego co lubi, jeszcze tylko chciałabym się dowiedzieć czy rzeczywiście pustak pianowy to szary beton komórkowy, bo na to określenie jeszcze nie trafiłam.


cronin, szary od bialego rozni sie zawartoscia popiolow... pewnie, fajniej bylo by kupowac bielutki, tylko ze szary jest tanszy (dzis wlasnie kupilem po 5,95 brutto/szt)

zawartosc popiolu powoduje wieksze anizeli dla odmiany bialej promieniowanie radem, jednak promieniowanie to jest na poziomie promieniowania ceramiki, ktora uznaje sie powszechnie za zdrowa i bezpieczna

pozwole sobie jeszcze zauwazyc ze wg niektorych zrodel szare odmiany BK w tej samej klasie maja lepsze parametry izolacyjne niz odmiany biale (zrodlo: dane techn BK Prefabet, BK szary Wartosc wspolczynnika przewodzenia ciepla 0,13; BK bialy wartosc wspolczynnika przewodzenia ciepla 0,15)

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> u nas w okolicy szary pianiak dość popularny, bo jest tańszy ob białego BK, ale niestety gorszy, cos za cos


aksamitka, a na czym ta "gorszosc" konkretnie polega?  :smile:  promieniownie radem, bedace na poziomie ceramiki juz znam, w czym jescze jest gorszy niz bialy, pomijajac doznania estetyczne ?  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

A ja powaznie rozwazam keramzyt :wink: niestety mało osob moze sie podzielic doswiadczeniami. A jak nie keramzyt, to porotherm..O :wiggle:

----------


## cronin

Szczerze mówiąc nie mam pojęcia w czym jest gorszy szary gazobeton, oprócz tego że ma gorszą opinię ogólnie. Ale nigdy się nim na serio nie interesowałam. Ale też nie trafiłam jeszcze tu na forum na dziennik kogoś kto z niego budował, a to też o czymś świadczy, bo przecież nie jest to materiał drogi, czemu więc tak pomijany?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Szczerze mówiąc nie mam pojęcia w czym jest gorszy szary gazobeton, oprócz tego że ma gorszą opinię ogólnie. Ale nigdy się nim na serio nie interesowałam. Ale też nie trafiłam jeszcze tu na forum na dziennik kogoś kto z niego budował, a to też o czymś świadczy, bo przecież nie jest to materiał drogi, czemu więc tak pomijany?


bo jest brzydki  :smile:  nie ma sie co oszukiwac, dom wybudowany z bialego BK, dodatkowo na klej, cieniutka spoina, jest w stanie surowym ladny, estetyczny, przyjemny  :smile:  dom wybudowany z szarego BK wyglada jak wybudowany z pustakow zuzlobetonowych 30 lat temu, albo jak budynek gospodarczy, nie jest ladny zdecydowanie :smile: 

generalnie jak dobrze poszukac to i tu na FM sa osoby ktore budowaly z szarego, jednak wiekszosc wybiera bialy. IMO to kwestia wylacznie powtarzanych obiegowych opini, stereotypow i wlasnie doznan estetycznych, na karb ktorych to skladal bym glowna wine za taki a nie inny stan rzeczy  :smile: 

my zbudujemy z szarego i basta  :big grin:  cronin masz zatem niepowtarzalna okazje trafic na dziennik budujacych z szarego BK - na nasz dziennik  :smile:  zapraszam. w srode przyjedzie do nas pierwsza partia wspomnianych bloczkow

----------


## arjuna

> Co jest podyktowane wyborem jednego lub drugiego ?


Oba materiały sa trwałe, dokładnie zwymiarowane, łatwo sie muruje, posiadaja dobrą odpornosć ogniowa. Jesli taniej nam wyjdzie silka, być może dołożymy pare cm ocieplenia, jeśli taniej ytong-zostanie 20 na scianach.






> *R&K* jest daleki od nabijania sobie postów


Post, ktory cytowalam daleki tez byl od koleżeńskiej porady, a bliższy wyszydzaniu innych. 

ps.Ja tam bardzo chętnie bym sobie poczytala o kolorze dachówek i żaluję, że temat się urwał.

----------


## arjuna

> A ja powaznie rozwazam keramzytniestety mało osob moze sie podzielic doswiadczeniami. A jak nie keramzyt, to porotherm..O


z obiegowych opinii wynika, że jest bardzo kruchy i że już na etapie murowania musisz wiedziec gdzie beda gniazdka, przewody itd. itp.
Tak jest?

----------


## cronin

Faktem jest , że jest tyle materiałów budowlanych o różnych, często sprzecznych opiniach, że żeby coś wybrać trzeba oprzeć się na subiektywnym odczuciu i tyle. Nie ma obiektywnego rankingu - co lepsze. Zależy czego potrzebujemy, izolacyjności czy akumulacyjności, tradycji czy nowoczesności, niskiej ceny czy marki (nie mylić z jakością  :smile:  ). Za duży jest wybór więc coś trzeba odrzucić w ciemno  :smile:  Chętnie zajrzę do twojego dziennika.

Arturo72 a jakie to silikaty?

----------


## arjuna

Arturo-a czy 18 cm to u mnie byłoby wystarczająco? Mam dzialke na stoku, będzie dom z pelnym podpiwniczeniem?

----------


## merena

właśnie dostałam wycenę od firmy któa ma stawiać nasz domek (mała rodzinna firma na zasadzie ja, szwagier i brat szwagra  :wink:  firma z Kołbacza, wycenili mi robocizny za SSO na 55 tyś. Co o tym myślicie?
Dom prawie 190 pow użytkowej, w cenę wchodzą: fundament mury strop i ścianki działowe

----------


## [email protected]

> właśnie dostałam wycenę od firmy któa ma stawiać nasz domek (mała rodzinna firma na zasadzie ja, szwagier i brat szwagra  firma z Kołbacza, wycenili mi robocizny za SSO na 55 tyś. Co o tym myślicie?
> Dom prawie 190 pow użytkowej, w cenę wchodzą: fundament mury strop i ścianki działowe


i kominy :wink: ?schody? targuj 5000 i bierz, zerknij tylko na ich inne budowy. Pogadaj z właścicielami

----------


## mgk

Arturo72 - serdeczne dzięki za namiar na umowę.
marena - nasz domek 230 m2 zabudowy - fundament z izolacją i ociepleniem + mury +działówki +kominy z ociepleniem i tynkiem+ dach z pokryciem, a wiec cały SSO cena za robociznę niższa niż u ciebie bez dachu. Wykonawca  polecany na lokalnym rynku. Budujemy na podkarpaciu.

----------


## merena

> i kominy?schody? targuj 5000 i bierz, zerknij tylko na ich inne budowy. Pogadaj z właścicielami


z kominami ale bez schodów

----------


## kama33

> Arturo72 - serdeczne dzięki za namiar na umowę.
> marena - nasz domek 230 m2 zabudowy - fundament z izolacją i ociepleniem + mury +działówki +kominy z ociepleniem i tynkiem+ dach z pokryciem, a wiec cały SSO cena za robociznę niższa niż u ciebie bez dachu. Wykonawca  polecany na lokalnym rynku. Budujemy na podkarpaciu.


U mnie podobnie  - cena za robociznę z dachem też niższa. I też podkarpackie  :smile:  
Dzisiaj mąż jdzie na spotkanie z kolejnym polecanym wykonawcą , który stawia od podstaw po dach. Niestety, terminy na ten rok ma juz zajęte, ale chcemy dowiedzieć się ceny.

----------


## CasaD

Ja powoli tez dołączam do wątku, oby udało się w tym roku, narazie mamy mocne poślizgi we wszystkim, począwszy od wyboru projektu a może rqaczej projektanta bo chcemy projekt indywidualny  :wink: 
pozdr

----------


## Kainna

> Po co dawać porotherm 30 jeśli 25 ma zupełnie wystarczającą wytrzymałość a jest tańsza? natomiast różnica w izolacyjności cieplnej styropianu 10 cm a 15 cm jest duża i naprawdę warto w to zainwestować.
> R&K ja wybrałabym silikaty  (+ 20 cm styropianu), gdyby nie to że trzeba je od razu ocieplić, a ja być może będę musiała z tym poczekać. Stąd niestety beton komórkowy.


My też zamieniliśmy za zgodą architekta Porotherm na 25. Początkowo w projekcie było 10cm ocieplenia + 30 konstrukcja, którą zamieniliśmy na 15cm styropianu + 25cm Porotherm. Pozostajemy w tej samej całkowitej grubości ściany natomiast mamy grubsze ocieplenie budynku.

----------


## matmateusz

> Witam 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dzięki *matmateusz*, ale to stary wątek  
> 
>  Po tym co przeczytałam to musimy to przemyśleć...Dalaczego tak mało osób z tego materiału buduje, to też zastanawiające..... a Ty nadal na 90%...?



mamy też ciekawą ofertę pustaków Poroton Robena, z dowozem wychodzi po 4 zł za sztukę, ale są trochę mniejsze (24) też od standardowego Porothermu W. Trochę oszczędności jest, murarz niby nie zmienia ceny bez względu na to czy weźmiemy te ciut mniejsze czy nie :wink:  W necie znalazłam inf. że są "cieplejsze" niż Porotherm...

a jak inni budujący z pustaków? Wszyscy biorą oryginalny Weinerbergera? Może ktoś się wypowie? :wink:  bo my też w obliczu wielu jopków, robenów itp. zaczynamy mieć wątpliwości :wink: 
sugerujemy się głównie tym co mówi nam murarz... no i netem :wink: 

a wątek rzeczywiście dość stary, mogło się trochę pozmieniać....

----------


## merena

> mamy też ciekawą ofertę pustaków Poroton Robena, z dowozem wychodzi po 4 zł za sztukę, ale są trochę mniejsze (24) też od standardowego Porothermu W. Trochę oszczędności jest, murarz niby nie zmienia ceny bez względu na to czy weźmiemy te ciut mniejsze czy nie W necie znalazłam inf. że są "cieplejsze" niż Porotherm...
> 
> a jak inni budujący z pustaków? Wszyscy biorą oryginalny Weinerbergera? Może ktoś się wypowie? bo my też w obliczu wielu jopków, robenów itp. zaczynamy mieć wątpliwości
> sugerujemy się głównie tym co mówi nam murarz... no i netem
> 
> a wątek rzeczywiście dość stary, mogło się trochę pozmieniać....


my też mamy Porotherm 25P+W i nie będziemy go zmieniać, zostawię oryginalny Weinerbergera, poczytałam trochę w necie, zmienimy tylko ocieplenie z 12 na 15 styro i to wszystko

----------


## Mania0

Witam serdecznie wszystkich :smile: 
My również jeśli wszystko dobrze pójdzie zaczniemy wiosną. Na razie jak większość mamy problem z PNB. Będziemy budować na Mazurach Antka (nie wiem czy ktoś również tu buduje bo jakoś nie zauważyłam). Fajnie, że niektórzy z Was juz mają kupione materiały, my jak na razie nic a nic. Pełno pytań, pełno wątpliwości, niewiadomych ale chyba jakoś to będzie :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## pukul

My podobnie jak wiele osób -porotherm 25 i styropian 15. przez chwile chcieliśmy termopor leiera - jest sporo tańszy (3,95 szt) ale nasz "szef" odradził - podobno jest więcej odpadów, są bardziej kruche i więcej zaprawy trzeba dać czy coś w tym stylu  :smile:  reszta - jak mówił - porównywalna. 

ekipa - super - podobno - sprawdzona u kilku osób (domy stoją  :smile:  ) powiedzieli 18600 SSO (ale fundamenty już mam) plus 8000 dach. schody betonowe lane, kominy szt.2 systemowe, klinkier. powierzchnia 160m2

----------


## dusiaka

Ja także planuję zaczać wiosną. Póki co, czekam na PnB. Ekipa jeszcze nie wybrana. Trwa konkurs ofert. Rozpiętość cenowa znaczna: od 40 tys SSO z dachem do 65 tys +Vat.
Dwie ekipy mam polecone, ale terminy mają dopiero w czerwcu. Jak będzie trzeba, zaczekamy.
Budujemy z Porothermu Wienenberga 25+ 15 styro, jak w projekcie. Strop mamy drewniany (strych nieużytkowy), dachówka (chyba, że budżet się nie zepnie -wtedy zmienimy na ładną blachodachówkę).
Zakupów żadnych jeszcze nie poczyniliśmy  ::-(:

----------


## kama33

Dzisiaj dostałam kolejną ofertę na SSO z dachem - 36 tys zł +VAT co daje ok 45 tys zł (od fundamentów po dach, 2 kominy, strop lany, wszystkie pomieszczenia ok 180 m kw, dachu 330 m kw). Wygląda na to, że wykonawcy w moim rejonie mają wszyscy podobne ceny.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Dzisiaj dostałam kolejną ofertę na SSO z dachem - 36 tys zł +VAT co daje ok 45 tys zł (od fundamentów po dach, 2 kominy, strop lany, wszystkie pomieszczenia ok 180 m kw, dachu 330 m kw). Wygląda na to, że wykonawcy w moim rejonie mają wszyscy podobne ceny.



czesc, ja wprawdzie budowal bede sam, bez ekipy, ale gdybys mogla ciut rozwinac? te 45 tysiecy jest za co? robocizna + material (jaki?) czy tylko robocizna? jaki domek (projekt sobie znajde)? chcialbym sobie przeanalizowac ile moge zaoszczedzic na samodzielnej pracy.

----------


## kama33

> czesc, ja wprawdzie budowal bede sam, bez ekipy, ale gdybys mogla ciut rozwinac? te 45 tysiecy jest za co? robocizna + material (jaki?) czy tylko robocizna? jaki domek (projekt sobie znajde)? chcialbym sobie przeanalizowac ile moge zaoszczedzic na samodzielnej pracy.


 45 tys to jest koszt brutto (mogę wziąć bez rachunku wtedy jest 36 tys) robocizny całego stanu surowego od fundamentów po dach. Dom mam parterowy, projekt indywidualny wzorowany na projektach muratora znany c114 i przemyslany m42a.

----------


## anawii

> czesc, ja wprawdzie budowal bede sam, bez ekipy, ale gdybys mogla ciut rozwinac? te 45 tysiecy jest za co? robocizna + material (jaki?) czy tylko robocizna? jaki domek (projekt sobie znajde)? chcialbym sobie przeanalizowac ile moge zaoszczedzic na samodzielnej pracy.


Znalazłam Twój wątek na temat Jopka, gdzie pytałeś o opinię,  będziesz budował z Jopka czy budujesz z czegoś innego?
Bo też się zastanawiam nad kupnem Jopka a mało o nim piszą...
Gdzie się budujesz? ja też jestem z wlkp  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Znalazłam Twój wątek na temat Jopka, gdzie pytałeś o opinię,  będziesz budował z Jopka czy budujesz z czegoś innego?
> Bo też się zastanawiam nad kupnem Jopka a mało o nim piszą...
> Gdzie się budujesz? ja też jestem z wlkp


hej

fascynacja ceramika poryzowana byla chwilowa :smile:  posilkujac sie doswiadczeniami i podpowiedzia bardziej doswiadczonych, po analizie rodzaju sciany jaki stawiamy zdecydowalismy ze lepiej wydac mniej na tanszy (a nie koniecznie gorszy) budulec na sciany a zaoszczedzona sume zainwestowac w ocieplenie.
i z tego wlasnie powodu kupilismy beton komorkowy  :smile: 

o jopku natomiast nie ma wiele, to prawda, a opinie ktore juz sa sa skrajne, od bardzo negatywnych po te calkiem pozytywne.

wg mnie pustak jest pustak, i tak przyjdzie tynk/styropian i przykryje. oczywiscie, sa lepsze i gorsze (purysci napisali by ze jest porotherm i jest reszta...  :wink:  ) 

odpowiedz na ostatnie pytanie brzmi: pod kodem pocztowym 62-030  :smile:  po szczegoly zapraszam na priva  :big grin:

----------


## matmateusz

ooo, my też z Wielkopolski :wink: 

hmm.. koszty robocizny, nasz murarz powiedział 25 tys. ale to bez dachu. Cena pewnie nie najmniejsza i nie największa, ale z polecenia wzięty, więc mam nadzieję, że się nie wkopiemy :big grin: 

pozdrawiam :wink: 

// za waszą namową zaczynam zastanawiać się nad kolorem blachodachówki :big grin:  //

----------


## lkk.

no to zgłaszam się też - jeszcze jeden bocianek z wielkopolski  :wink: 

czekamy właśnie na warunki zabudowy, koncepcja domku tak w miarę dopracowana, planujemy ruszyć z murami mniej więcej w sierpniu / wrześniu.
Z kilkoma ekipami budowlanymi temat zaczynamy omawiać - myślę, żeby w ciągu miesiąca mieć sprawę dogadaną i ekipę wybraną.

dziennik budowy założony - zapraszam do lektury  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> no to zgłaszam się też - jeszcze jeden bocianek z wielkopolski 
> 
> czekamy właśnie na warunki zabudowy, koncepcja domku tak w miarę dopracowana, planujemy ruszyć z murami mniej więcej w sierpniu / wrześniu.
> Z kilkoma ekipami budowlanymi temat zaczynamy omawiać - myślę, żeby w ciągu miesiąca mieć sprawę dogadaną i ekipę wybraną.
> 
> dziennik budowy założony - zapraszam do lektury



daj linka w swoim podpisie aby nie trzeba bylo szukac za kazdym razem

wielkopolan prosze o jakies bardziej szczegulowe info, jesli to nie tajmenica, skad sa  :smile:  nigdy nie wiadomo kiedy taka informacja sie moze przydac

----------


## anawii

Witam,
Ja wpadłam tak tutaj przypadkiem...nie chciałam sie wpisywać, bo to wątek dla rozpoczynających wiosną 2012......nie wiem czy nam sie uda do wiosny  :Confused:  

Ale już się tutaj rozgościłam i zamieszkam  :big grin: 

Bocianie gniazdko już liczy 3 wielkopolan... :wiggle:

----------


## anawii

> wielkopolan prosze o jakies bardziej szczegulowe info, jesli to nie tajmenica, skad sa  nigdy nie wiadomo kiedy taka informacja sie moze przydac


Poszła na priv  :wink:

----------


## ANGEL7

Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc. 
Jeśli chodzi o pustak piankowy czyli beton komórkowy jest faktycznie biały. Natomiast jak oglądam ceramiczny to boję się że przy jakimkolwiek wierceniu może popękać. A przecież wiercenia będzie dość sporo bo i przy instalacji, potem ocieplenie a dom musi być na lata. Drodzy użytkownicy piszcie proszę wasze spostrzeżenia no i panowie z Muratora, Was też proszę o pomoc :smile: 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich :smile:

----------


## anawii

> ooo, my też z Wielkopolski//


To w sumie mieliśmy takie same zamiary i nikt z nas nie kupił Jopka...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Jeśli chodzi o pustak piankowy czyli beton komórkowy jest faktycznie biały.



wg mnie raczej bywa bialy, i bywa szary  :smile:  co kto woli i na co kogo stac :smile:  odmiany i rodzaje sa rozne rozniste  :smile:

----------


## lkk.

> daj linka w swoim podpisie aby nie trzeba bylo szukac za kazdym razem


link dodany, mam nadzieję że działa  :wink:

----------


## Kurdybanek

[QUOTE=Arturo72;5177749]Dlaczego tak ? Przecież to ledwo poniżej normy a ze styro z lambdą 0,042 to nawet normy się nie łapie

Co do grubości ścian, to raczej nic tu nie zmienię. Pewnie dlatego konstruktor wybrał taką grubość, bo mam trzecią kategorię szkód górniczych, w ścianach pełno różnych słupów (30cm grubości ). Co do ocieplenia to najprawdopodobniej ostatecznie będzie 15cm - wtedy będzie ok.  :smile:

----------


## Kurdybanek

Wtedy wg kalkulatora z linku zmieni się z 0,2584 na 0,1657. Wygląda na sporą różnicę. Cenowo będę to analizować za rok  :roll eyes:

----------


## lkk.

> Działa ale dziennik załóż tutaj...


Rzeczywiście wygląda jakoś lepiej  :wink:  ale to już jutro, dobrej nocy wszem i wobec  :sleep:

----------


## lilly20

Jeżeli chodzi o ceny robocizny to na śląsku jest dużo drożej  :sad:

----------


## Atlanta

U nas budowlaniec zamierza ocieplić ceramikę plecewice 25 p+w styropianem (prawdopodobnie tym droższym) dwoma warstwami-10+5 cm. Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## mgk

My planujemy na ściany maxa 288 mm ocieplić styropianem 200mm, pod podłogi i na strop też styropian 200mm, wiem, że strop powinien być lepiej ocieplony od ścian, ale myślę, że dwusetka powinna wystarczyć.

----------


## aganie

Witam, też dołączam do Was, Bocianki, czekam PBN, ale jak czytam jak to niektórzy są już przygotowani, to dostaję gęsiej skórki. Dopiero wybieramy ekipę, już co prawda od jesieni ubr. i nie możemy się zdecydować. Jest ktoś z mazowieckieo co może kogoś polecić?

----------


## zeeolek

Witam Was serdecznie!
My będziemy budować w pobliżu Krakowa dom wg. projektu archona - 'Dom w rododendronach 5 lustrzane odbicie' z powiększonym garażem.
Zaczynamy ja tylko dostaniemy PnB (wniosek już złożony). Ekipę na SSO z dachem mamy już nagraną.
Wstępnie orientowałem się już jak wygląda kwestia cen na różnych składach, ale z samymi zakupami wstrzymujemy się do momentu otrzymania pierszej transzy kredytu.

Jest też ktoś rozpoczynający swoją przygodę z budową w okolicach Krakowa?

----------


## [email protected]

> bo jest brzydki  nie ma sie co oszukiwac, dom wybudowany z bialego BK, dodatkowo na klej, cieniutka spoina, jest w stanie surowym ladny, estetyczny, przyjemny  dom wybudowany z szarego BK wyglada jak wybudowany z pustakow zuzlobetonowych 30 lat temu, albo jak budynek gospodarczy, nie jest ladny zdecydowanie
> 
> generalnie jak dobrze poszukac to i tu na FM sa osoby ktore budowaly z szarego, jednak wiekszosc wybiera bialy. IMO to kwestia wylacznie powtarzanych obiegowych opini, stereotypow i wlasnie doznan estetycznych, na karb ktorych to skladal bym glowna wine za taki a nie inny stan rzeczy 
> 
> my zbudujemy z szarego i basta  cronin masz zatem niepowtarzalna okazje trafic na dziennik budujacych z szarego BK - na nasz dziennik  zapraszam. w srode przyjedzie do nas pierwsza partia wspomnianych bloczkow


Ja tam czy w szarym czy w białym popiole nie chciałbym mieszkać i basta.

"Gazobeton- do podstawowych składników dodaje się środek chemiczny, który po pewnym czasie od wymieszania powoduje wydzielanie pęcherzyków gazu. Najczęściej używa się domieszki *proszku aluminiowego, jako środka porotwórczego, który wchodząc w reakcję z wodorotlenkiem wapniowym* powoduje wydzielanie wodoru. Wodór uchodząc z masy, spulchnia ją i umożliwia powstanie tysięcy małych porów. 

Mianem betonu komórkowego określa się na ogół pianobeton i gazobeton. Obecnie w budownictwie najczęściej stosuje się wyroby z betonu komórkowego poddawanego autoklawizacji -czyli działaniu wysokoprężnie nasyconej pary wodnej i podwyższonej temperatury. Podstawowymi składnikami do produkcji betonu komórkowego są: cement, wapno, proszek glinowy, piasek lub *popiół lotny*.

I co z tego, że parametry dopuszczają normy. Tak samo normy dopuszczają chemię w pożywieniu a czy to znaczy, że jest zdrowa.

P.S. Również startuję na wiosnę.

----------


## Kurdybanek

> Witam Was serdecznie!
> My będziemy budować w pobliżu Krakowa dom wg. projektu archona - 'Dom w rododendronach 5 lustrzane odbicie' z powiększonym garażem.
> Zaczynamy ja tylko dostaniemy PnB (wniosek już złożony). Ekipę na SSO z dachem mamy już nagraną.
> Wstępnie orientowałem się już jak wygląda kwestia cen na różnych składach, ale z samymi zakupami wstrzymujemy się do momentu otrzymania pierszej transzy kredytu.
> 
> Jest też ktoś rozpoczynający swoją przygodę z budową w okolicach Krakowa?


Witam!!
My budujemy w małopolskim. Pozwolenie na budowę już mamy od jakiegoś czasu z zakupami jednak czekamy na kredyt. I zaczniemy jak tylko pogoda pozwoli.
Ps. zawsze podobał mi się dom w rododndronach, ja mam projekt indywidualny.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## annaka

> Witam Was serdecznie!
> My będziemy budować w pobliżu Krakowa dom wg. projektu archona - 'Dom w rododendronach 5 lustrzane odbicie' z powiększonym garażem.
> Zaczynamy ja tylko dostaniemy PnB (wniosek już złożony). Ekipę na SSO z dachem mamy już nagraną.
> Wstępnie orientowałem się już jak wygląda kwestia cen na różnych składach, ale z samymi zakupami wstrzymujemy się do momentu otrzymania pierszej transzy kredytu.
> 
> Jest też ktoś rozpoczynający swoją przygodę z budową w okolicach Krakowa?


My również w małopolsce, ale do Krakowa jakieś 70km więc to już raczej nie okolice :wink:  Wg. projektu indywidualnego, pierwsza koncepcja od architekta tegoż projektu niemal identyczna jak rododendron 5 ale ostatecznie wygrała wersja o której zawsze marzyliśmy :wiggle: ...chociaż układ kuchnia-salon będziemy mieć bardzo podobnie

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ja tam czy w szarym czy w białym popiole nie chciałbym mieszkać i basta.
> 
> 
> P.S. Również startuję na wiosnę.


po to jest na rynku dostepny pelen wahlarz materialow aby kazdy mogl wybrac ten wlasciwy dla siebie  :smile: 

PS. a zaprawe do murowania z czego bedziesz mieszal? bo cement to w gruncie rzeczy tez po czesci efekt wypalania surowcow mineralnych  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## maciek_jedlicze

Witam i na mnie przyszedł czas dołączyć do grona młodych bocianów. Razem z żoną zaczynamy budowę w kwietniu- w krośnie –na podkarpaciu   hmmm chciałbym powiedzieć budowę tylko na początku musimy zrobić rozbiórkę, bo na naszej działce stoi już domek drewniany mojej babci. Wszystkie palny gotowe czekam jedynie na pozwolenie na demolkę ma być na dniach. Materiał szukałem po ogłoszeniach i myślę ze kupiłem po dobrych cenach np. drut(ale chyba braknie;( ), deski   (jeszcze dokupiłem 4km3)i stemple.  Nasz nowy domek Rododendronach 2(odbicie lustrzane z tego co widzę na forum to nie jest rozchwytywany ale dla nas jest idealny)mały i przytulny. Bryła Rodka będzie przesunięty względem starych fundamentów żeby mieć więcej miejsca od strony nasłonecznionej gdzie będzie potem tarasik i grill:d
 Zmiany w projekcie:
- wydłużone ściany od garażu maja się licować z domem
- brama garażowa będzie z drugiej strony tam gdzie okno
-kotłownie powiększę, dzieląc garaż bo chce wstawić tam piec na węgiel. Obecna kotłownia jest za mała tam jedynie zostawię miejsce na pralnie i może w przyszłości na piec gazowy.
-kominek będzie od strony kuchni na tej ściance gdzie są kominy wentylacyjne 
- wykusz wysunięty o 40 cm
-Ściana kolankowa podwyższona o 1-2 pustaki  
-i chyba tyle 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## zeeolek

> Witam!!
> My budujemy w małopolskim. Pozwolenie na budowę już mamy od jakiegoś czasu z zakupami jednak czekamy na kredyt. I zaczniemy jak tylko pogoda pozwoli.
> Ps. zawsze podobał mi się dom w rododndronach, ja mam projekt indywidualny.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Gdzieś bliżej Krakowa może? Zawsze można by się wymienić jakimiś namiarami na dobrych wykonawców, składy etc  :wink: 
Rododendrony nam się podobały od samego początku. Zanim podjeliśmy decyzje przejrzeliśmy naprawdę olbrzymie ilości różnych projektów, ale zawsze wracaliśmy do rododendronów  :wink: 
Pzdr

----------


## zeeolek

> My również w małopolsce, ale do Krakowa jakieś 70km więc to już raczej nie okolice Wg. projektu indywidualnego, pierwsza koncepcja od architekta tegoż projektu niemal identyczna jak rododendron 5 ale ostatecznie wygrała wersja o której zawsze marzyliśmy...chociaż układ kuchnia-salon będziemy mieć bardzo podobnie


Tak jak wyżej napisałem - rododendrony to był nasz numer 1 od samego początku właściwie  :wink: 
Bardzo długo się zastanawialiśmy nad wersją 6 (w sumie chyba popularniejszą), ale ostatecznie wybraliśmy 5 głównie ze względu na większy salon  :wink:

----------


## annaka

> Tak jak wyżej napisałem - rododendrony to był nasz numer 1 od samego początku właściwie 
> Bardzo długo się zastanawialiśmy nad wersją 6 (w sumie chyba popularniejszą), ale ostatecznie wybraliśmy 5 głównie ze względu na większy salon


Nam na etapie gdy jeszcze szukaliśmy wśród gotowych projektów Rodki też się podobały, w ogóle kilka projektów z archonu...w tym Mirabelka na którą byliśmy zdecydowani, ale ostatecznie ze względu na wymiary działki/usytuowanie no i nasze wymagania (chcieliśmy kilka istotnych zmian) doszliśmy do wniosku że bardziej opłaca się wykonanie projektu indywidualnego...a salon będziemy mieć o niemalże identycznej powierzchni choć chyba troszkę inne wymiary :wink:

----------


## flyer2

To jesteś szczęściara.Ja czekałem rok i tydzień.

----------


## aksamitka

> My budujemy w małopolskim.





> My również w małopolsce, ale do Krakowa jakieś 70km





> Gdzieś bliżej Krakowa może? 
> Pzdr



my tez z malopolski, ale do Krakowa 160km mamy

----------


## Piśka

Witam wszystkich serdecznie!
My również zaczynamy budowę w tym roku. Lada dzień powinniśmy dostać pozwolenie na budowę. 
Budujemy dom z projektu "Oliwka" pod Warszawą w gminie Wiązowna. Na dzień dzisiejszy mamy już ekipę, materiałów brak. Zaczynamy jak tylko zima odpuści, oby jak najszybciej. Więc oby do wiosny.

----------


## annaka

> my tez z malopolski, ale do Krakowa 160km mamy


Bliskimi sąsiadami więc nie będziemy ale zawsze jakiś wspólny region - w grupie raźniej :wink:

----------


## lkk.

takie pytanie do bocianów  :wink: 
dysponuje ktoś może wzorem jakimś do robienia kosztorysu budowy? Wiem, że można wszystko sobie ładnie w excelu wpisać (co właśnie robię!) ale warto by mieć jakąś ściągę, choćby po to, żeby niczego nie przegapić!
będę dźwięczny za info

----------


## mszatko

Witam
Zgłaszam się jako kolejny bocian z małopolski. Bedziemy budować Z24 w Tarnowie. Właśnie jestem na etapie adaptacji projektu u architekta. Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## yureq

> Witam Was serdecznie!
> My będziemy budować w pobliżu Krakowa dom wg. projektu archona - 'Dom w rododendronach 5 lustrzane odbicie' z powiększonym garażem.
> Zaczynamy ja tylko dostaniemy PnB (wniosek już złożony). Ekipę na SSO z dachem mamy już nagraną.
> Wstępnie orientowałem się już jak wygląda kwestia cen na różnych składach, ale z samymi zakupami wstrzymujemy się do momentu otrzymania pierszej transzy kredytu.
> 
> Jest też ktoś rozpoczynający swoją przygodę z budową w okolicach Krakowa?


Witam!
My też będziemy budować w okolicach Krakowa (Pn-Wsch). Będziemy budować Dom w Bergamotkach z Archonu (po przerobkach).
Na razie będziemy składać wniosek o pozwolenia na budowę i niejako równolegle doprowadzać media do działki.

----------


## ziuta62

Witam! A może tajemniczy Małopolanie budują w okolicach zalewu Czorsztyńskiego?
Mój majster był dzisiaj działkę oglądać. Mimo, że zasypana śniegiem rekonesans się udał. Będziesz Pan zadowolony....
Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## annaka

> Witam! A może tajemniczy Małopolanie budują w okolicach zalewu Czorsztyńskiego?
> Mój majster był dzisiaj działkę oglądać. Mimo, że zasypana śniegiem rekonesans się udał. Będziesz Pan zadowolony....
> Pozdrawiam!!!


W okolicach Czorsztynu również nie, bo jakieś 45km do samego Czorsztynu ale i tak bliżej niż do Krakowa :wink:  okolice piękne i bardzo dobrze nam znane, wiele słonecznych niedziel tam spędzamy :yes:  Gratuluje wyboru takiej lokalizacji na domek. Pozdrawiam

----------


## zeeolek

No to miło - całkiem nas sporo z małopolski  :big grin: 




> Witam!
> My też będziemy budować w okolicach Krakowa (Pn-Wsch). Będziemy budować Dom w Bergamotkach z Archonu (po przerobkach).
> Na razie będziemy składać wniosek o pozwolenia na budowę i niejako równolegle doprowadzać media do działki.


My po przeciwnej stronie Krakowa (południe). Piękny dom!  :wink: 
Wniosek o pozwolenie już złożyliśmy miesiąc temu - wczoraj dzwoniłem do starostwa zapytać jak wygląda sprawa - trzeba jeszcze zaczekać...  :cool:  
Jeżeli chodzi o media to prąd bedziemy mieć do ok. miesiąca. Wode sami musimy dociągnąć i to zrobimy w miare równlolegle z fundamentami, od razu z przejściem przez fundamenty - nie będziemy dzięki temu musieli robić studzienki, podwójnego odbioru z gimny etc. Gaz troche później - na razie niepotrzebny  :wink:

----------


## Kurdybanek

> Gdzieś bliżej Krakowa może? Zawsze można by się wymienić jakimiś namiarami na dobrych wykonawców, składy etc 
> Rododendrony nam się podobały od samego początku. Zanim podjeliśmy decyzje przejrzeliśmy naprawdę olbrzymie ilości różnych projektów, ale zawsze wracaliśmy do rododendronów 
> Pzdr


Czy bliżej Krakowa?? Zumi mi pokazuje, że do Krakowa mam 55km, co ciekawe do Katowic 42km, a do Bielska-Białej to nawet 41km.  :big tongue:  W sumie to wszędzie blisko  :big grin: 
Niestety chyba nikt z was nie jest z moich okolic. -->Powiat Chrzanowski.

----------


## zeeolek

> Czy bliżej Krakowa?? Zumi mi pokazuje, że do Krakowa mam 55km, co ciekawe do Katowic 42km, a do Bielska-Białej to nawet 41km.  W sumie to wszędzie blisko 
> Niestety chyba nikt z was nie jest z moich okolic. -->Powiat Chrzanowski.


To blisko  :big grin:  Mieszkałem przez rok dokładnie w Chrzanowie codziennie dojeżdżając do Krakowa, więc nie może być daleko  :big tongue:

----------


## m&m0123

Mam pytanie, jak to wyglada, jesli mam juz PNB i w trakcie budowy chce zmienic strop z terivy na lany i dolozyc ocieplenia? Kogo musze poinformowac i jakie ewentualne koszta wchodza w gre? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pukul

> szukam namiarów na firmy kopiące studnie głębinowe w świętorzyskim... może ktoś pomoże?


mam nr do pana z cierna. u mnie powiedział 120 zł za metr bicia plus ok 1400 zł za materiał (będzie kopał 40metrów - a właściwie "bił" )  :smile:

----------


## Esiak

> Mam pytanie, jak to wyglada, jesli mam juz PNB i w trakcie budowy chce zmienic strop z terivy na lany i dolozyc ocieplenia? Kogo musze poinformowac i jakie ewentualne koszta wchodza w gre? 
> Pozdrawiam


 Obecnie wszelkie zmiany konstrukcyjne nie wymagają obligatoryjnie nowego  pozwolenia na budowę. 
Reguluje to art. 36 Prawa Budowlanego. Zgodnie z  nim (ust. 6) projektant kwalifikuje (poza przypadkami wymienionymi w  ust. 5), czy dane zagadnienie jest istotnym, czy też nieistotnym  odstąpieniem. Regułą w procesie budowlanym jest to, że jeżeli zmiana  konstrukcyjna nie kłóci się z postanowieniami ust. 5 robi się odpowiedni  wpis do dziennika oraz przygotowuje rysunki jako załaczniki do wpisu.

----------


## m&m0123

> Obecnie wszelkie zmiany konstrukcyjne nie wymagają obligatoryjnie nowego  pozwolenia na budowę. 
> Reguluje to art. 36 Prawa Budowlanego. Zgodnie z  nim (ust. 6) projektant kwalifikuje (poza przypadkami wymienionymi w  ust. 5), czy dane zagadnienie jest istotnym, czy też nieistotnym  odstąpieniem. Regułą w procesie budowlanym jest to, że jeżeli zmiana  konstrukcyjna nie kłóci się z postanowieniami ust. 5 robi się odpowiedni  wpis do dziennika oraz przygotowuje rysunki jako załaczniki do wpisu.


Czyli ze stropem nie powinno byc problemu ale z ociepleniem tak? Jak by nie bylo jesli doloze 5cm ocieplenia wiecej niz jest w projekcie zmienia sie i dlugosc i szerokosc budynku... hmm... musi byc sposob na obejscie tego...

----------


## dorota7602

Witam
 A  może jest na forum ktoś z lubuskiego ? Bliskie okolice Zielonej Góry ???  :smile:

----------


## Esiak

> Czyli ze stropem nie powinno byc problemu ale z ociepleniem tak? Jak by nie bylo jesli doloze 5cm ocieplenia wiecej niz jest w projekcie zmienia sie i dlugosc i szerokosc budynku... hmm... musi byc sposob na obejscie tego...


 do pięciu cm nikt Ci się nie przypieprzy raczej...

----------


## S.P.

Ale postów przybyło od mojej ostatniej wizyty. Widać, że wszyscy gotowi i zaklinają zimę, aby już się skończyła. Moja ekipa też klnie pod nosem na ten mróz, gotowa w każdej chwili do pracy.
m&m z całą pewnością nikt ci się o tych 5 cm styropianu nie przyczepi. Nawet gdyby, to różnica ubytku ciepła warta jest ewentualnej przeprawy z urzędami.

----------


## Kasiks

Witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie,
na wstepie sie przedstawie. Mam na imie Kasia, no i jak tu wszyscy zgromadzeni mam zamiar ruszyc z budowa domu na wiosne.
Ogolnie jestem na etapie papierologi. Czekam teraz na zatwierdzenie zjazdu no i bede sie starac o PnB.
Projekt juz mam  :smile:  poniewaz mam nietypowa dzialke wiec robilam pod siebie  :smile: 
Wszystkie warunki przylaczy tez juz mam wod-kan, gaz i rwe ufff, mam tez warunki zabudowy.
Ta cala papierologia to droga przez meke a to dopiero poczatek.
Wszystkiego sie ucze, ale jakos na razie daje rade.
Teraz zaczne szukac ekipy i powoli, a raczej szybko szukac materialow.
Bede budowac dom z bloczkow silikatowych gr. 18, ocueplanych welna mineralna 20 cm.
No i moze najwazniejsze: budowa bedzie w W-wie.
pozdr

----------


## S.P.

Kasiks, witaj w gronie budowniczych, oby cała papierologia poszła sprawnie i nie przyćmiła radości budowania.

----------


## aksamitka

*Kasiks* witaj  :yes:

----------


## fudzi444

Witam Forumowiczów BOCIANÓW 2012, jesteśmy kolejnymi inwestorami z małopolski. Budowa w Chełmku rusza na wiosnę, obecnie mieszkamy w Chrzanowie. Pozwolenie na budowę prawomocne jest już w ręku, obecnie szukamy ekipy i orientujemy w cenach materiałów. Musimy się trzymać razem i wspierać w tych ciężkich momentach.

----------


## matmateusz

> daj linka w swoim podpisie aby nie trzeba bylo szukac za kazdym razem
> 
> wielkopolan prosze o jakies bardziej szczegulowe info, jesli to nie tajmenica, skad sa  nigdy nie wiadomo kiedy taka informacja sie moze przydac


my budujemy się niedaleko Buku, a ty??

----------


## sylwkali

Witajcie,
my jeteśmi tu nowi. Planujemy zacząć w tym roku, ale podobnie jak Kasiks też jesteśmy na etapie papierologii i szczerze powiem, że momentami mamy już dość (choć pewnie jeszcze wiele przed nami). Budujemy w okolicach Bydgoszczy, dom w rododendronach 6(n) z pracowni archon. Pozdrawiamy S&S

----------


## kupiecjudex

Jak tak czytam Wasze posty że dopiero szukacie ekipy do budowy to nie wiem co o tym myśleć. Ja zacznę 1,5 - 2 miesiące jak pogoda pozwoli. Umowę z murarzem podpisałem w sierpniu 2011r. z cieślą i dekarzem we wrześniu 2011r. Pozwolenie miałem też we wrześniu. Kredyt w październiku. W grudniu kupiłem dużą cześć materiałów. Mój murarz i cieśla = dekarz robotę mają zaplanowaną co najmniej na rok do przodu, teraz to mógłbym ich zamawiać na 2013r. Ale ja nie szukam ludzi z przypadku. Kurde nie wiem czy ja taki na wyrost zapobiegliwy jestem, czy za poważnie do tej budowy podchodzę??

----------


## nydar

Sylwkali -krajanie,i wszyscy rozpoczynający budowę pamiętajcie o próbie szczelności domu,na etapie wiatroizolacji poddasza.Dobrze zrobiona wiatroizolacja przez dwa lata eksploatacji domu zafunduje wam wycieczkę w ciepłe regiony Europy.

----------


## Kurdybanek

> Witam Forumowiczów BOCIANÓW 2012, jesteśmy kolejnymi inwestorami z małopolski. Budowa w Chełmku rusza na wiosnę, obecnie mieszkamy w Chrzanowie. Pozwolenie na budowę prawomocne jest już w ręku, obecnie szukamy ekipy i orientujemy w cenach materiałów. Musimy się trzymać razem i wspierać w tych ciężkich momentach.


Witam bardzo serdecznie sąsiadów!!!! Wreszcie ktoś baaardzo blisko!!

----------


## S.P.

Ja również mam umowę podpisaną od września na SSO, natomiast materiałów nie kupowałam, za wyjątkiem okien bo faktycznie opłacało się podpisać tę umowę. Śledzę ceny i nie sądzę, aby to była aż taka różnica, uwzględniając oczywiście fakt, że pieniądze nieuruchomione z kredytu nie powodują odsetek  a te gdzieś ulokowane właśnie je przynoszą.  :wink: 
A tym czasem obserwuję pogodynkę i zaklinam, żeby już skończyły się mrozy.

----------


## S.P.

> Jak tak czytam Wasze posty że dopiero szukacie ekipy do budowy to nie wiem co o tym myśleć. Ja zacznę 1,5 - 2 miesiące jak pogoda pozwoli. Umowę z murarzem podpisałem w sierpniu 2011r. z cieślą i dekarzem we wrześniu 2011r. Pozwolenie miałem też we wrześniu. Kredyt w październiku. W grudniu kupiłem dużą cześć materiałów. Mój murarz i cieśla = dekarz robotę mają zaplanowaną co najmniej na rok do przodu, teraz to mógłbym ich zamawiać na 2013r. Ale ja nie szukam ludzi z przypadku. Kurde nie wiem czy ja taki na wyrost zapobiegliwy jestem, czy za poważnie do tej budowy podchodzę??


Gdybym miała wszystkie papiery jesienią na 100% rozpoczynałabym budowę od razu. Czekałeś ze względu na brak ekipy? Rozpoczynanie jesienią to najlepszy układ. Wychodzisz z ziemi i nie martwią cię wiosenne roztopy i kłopoty z wylaniem ławy. Biorąc pod uwagę, iż do stycznia nie było zimy, teraz byś już wykańczał dom. 
Ja miałam taki plan, ale urzędnicy postarali się, aby się nie ziścił. Niestety. A teraz czekam na wiosnę i szlag mnie trafia.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Był plan żeby zacząć jesienią. Ale fundamenty są na 1 i 1/2 bloczka było niebezpieczeństwo że jak na jesieni zrobimy stan 0 a resztę na wiosnę to może w tej ścianie  3W woda i mróz szkody narobić. Majster nie chciał ryzykować. A mnie też się aż tak nie śpieszy.

----------


## pan Żubr

Witam wszystkich!
Wraz z żoną rozpoczynamy budowę w marcu/kwietniu (zaczęlibyśmy w listopadzie, gdyby nie wyjątkowa opieszałość urzędników związana z PNB) w gm. Nieporęt pod Warszawą.
Materiały - bloczki i gazobeton - kupiliśmy zaraz przed sylwestrem. Prąd udało nam się szybko załatwić.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących  :smile:

----------


## bestia1

> Był plan żeby zacząć jesienią. Ale fundamenty są na 1 i 1/2 bloczka było niebezpieczeństwo że jak na jesieni zrobimy stan 0 a resztę na wiosnę to może w tej ścianie  3W woda i mróz szkody narobić. Majster nie chciał ryzykować. A mnie też się aż tak nie śpieszy.


My zaczynamy we wrześniu  plan jest taki chodzi o postawienie domku i nakrycie papą a dalsze prace wiosną przyszłego roku czy może  coś się stać przez to że będzie stał przez zime  raczej chyba nie

----------


## kupiecjudex

Nie, jak będziecie mieli dach to spoko zime przetrzyma. Nawet nie jedną.
U mnie na zimę miały zostać same fundamenty, których majster i tak by nie zrobił wcześniej jak w grudniu.
Dlatego czekamy do wiosny ze wszystkim.

----------


## fudzi444

> Witam bardzo serdecznie sąsiadów!!!! Wreszcie ktoś baaardzo blisko!!



My też cieszymy się że z bliskiej okolicy jest ktoś budujący, będziemy na bieżąco z doświadczeniami innych. Jesteśmy bardzo ciekawi w której części Chrzanowa budujecie? 




> Ja wiem 
>  Bezmyślość 
> Dobre ekipy mają zajęte terminy na cały rok na przód...ja rezerwowałem swoją na rok przed budową a teraz najbliższy termin to jesień 2012


Gdybyśmy załatwili papierki wcześniej, mieli byśmy więcej czasu na spokojne zaplanowanie całej inwestycji, ale mamy nadzieję że forumowicze będą chętni wspomóc radą i doświadczeniem. Ważne pytanko, jaki pustak dominuje w tym sezonie? Ja jestem za TERMALICĄ, ale jestem otwarty na opinie innych.

----------


## Kurdybanek

> My też cieszymy się że z bliskiej okolicy jest ktoś budujący, będziemy na bieżąco z doświadczeniami innych. Jesteśmy bardzo ciekawi w której części Chrzanowa budujecie?


Nie w Chrzanowie tylko w Libiążu - jeszcze bliżej  :big tongue:

----------


## aksamitka

> Ja jestem za TERMALICĄ, ale jestem otwarty na opinie innych.



my budujemy z termaliki

----------


## ewastudio1

Jakie ocieplenie mam dać do cegły ( max) w planie mam 12 styropian czy to wystarczy co o tym myślicie

----------


## ewastudio1

> 20cm dobrego styro będzie dobrze.


A moge to położyc bez zmiany w planach  :eek:

----------


## ewastudio1

Co sądzicie o fudamentach lanych w ziemie czy jakoś tak  :big grin: my będziemy tak mieli robione

----------


## fudzi444

> my budujemy z termaliki


Macie jakieś obiektywne opinie na temat tego materiału, lub domy zbudowane i już zamieszkane? Mam obawy jak to się sprawuje w praktyce, czy to nie jest "tandetna podróbka" YTONGa?

----------


## R&K

> Ja wiem 
>  Bezmyślość 
> Dobre ekipy mają zajęte terminy na cały rok na przód...ja rezerwowałem swoją na rok przed budową a teraz najbliższy termin to jesień 2012


Artur - nie bądź taki "brutalny" w swych ocenach
ja działkę upatrzyłem w listopadzie 2010 , kupiłem w kwietniu 2011 i dopiero wtedy rozpocząłem poszukiwania ekipy, umowe z ekipą podpisałem dopiero po przyznaniu kredytu czyli czerwcy a murowali od polowy wrzesnia - czy to jest bezmyslność ?

----------


## R&K

jedna podpowiedz dla wszytskich budujących 
rozpocznijcie od wykonania analizy OZC ktora odpowie Wam na pytanie jakie zapotrzebowanie na cieło (ogrzewanie) bedzie miał wasz dom przy parametrach jakie sobie założyliście ... koszt takiej analizy to 200-300 zł - wg mnie to w 2000% dobrze zainwestowane pieniadze 

dzieki takiej analizie i wykonaniu ewentualnie 2-3 wariantow bedziecie wiedziec ile dac styropienu i gdzie by zapotrzebownianie było mniejsze lub wieksze (koszt całej inwestycji / koszt izolacji w stosunku do pozniejszych rachunków wg dzisiejszych stawek za dane źródło ciepła )

----------


## R&K

> Co sądzicie o fudamentach lanych w ziemie czy jakoś tak my będziemy tak mieli robione





> A moge to położyc bez zmiany w planach


możesz o ile nie przekraczasz granicznych i nieprzekraczalnych lini zabudowy i odległości od granic działki wyznaczanych przez przepisy obowiazujacego prawa

fundamenty do -5 spokojnie mozna lac - przy dodaku odpowiedniego preparatu

----------


## cronin

Też uważam , że bez przesady z terminami, my mamy ekipę upatrzoną od półtora roku, umówieni byliśmy w zeszłym roku, plany się zmieniły, zadzwoniliśmy kontrolnie w tym, żeby zabukować termin na wakacje, szef powiedział że umawiać się będziemy jak już będzie PNB, on ma 22 ludzi, i nie widzi problemu z terminami, w zeszłym roku postawił kilkanaście domów, napewno dla nas znajdzie czas i ludzi. Może jest to większy problem na małym rynku gdzie jest niewiele firm, ale teraz większość firm i tak jeździ po regionie lub całym kraju. Ta "nasza" jest akurat z WLKP.

----------


## ewastudio1

> jedna podpowiedz dla wszytskich budujących 
> rozpocznijcie od wykonania analizy OZC ktora odpowie Wam na pytanie jakie zapotrzebowanie na cieło (ogrzewanie) bedzie miał wasz dom przy parametrach jakie sobie założyliście ... koszt takiej analizy to 200-300 zł - wg mnie to w 2000% dobrze zainwestowane pieniadze 
> 
> dzieki takiej analizie i wykonaniu ewentualnie 2-3 wariantow bedziecie wiedziec ile dac styropienu i gdzie by zapotrzebownianie było mniejsze lub wieksze (koszt całej inwestycji / koszt izolacji w stosunku do pozniejszych rachunków wg dzisiejszych stawek za dane źródło ciepła )


A kto robi takie analizy bo nie słyszałam o czymś takim a widze że warto to zrobić

----------


## ewastudio1

Czy jesli chciałabym do salnu zrobić stopnie tylko  dwa to czy jest to problem pan z ekipy powiedział ze trzeba zrobić salon niżej mam taki pomysł żeby wejscie z holu jak i z jadalni do salonu  było zaznaczone schodkami co o tym sądzicie

----------


## cronin

Salon niżej o 2 schodki wiąże się już chyba z niższym poziomem podłogi na gruncie, zdecydowanie skonsultowałabym to z architektem. A obliczenie to tzw. OZC, jest tu na forum wątek o tym np. http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...liczenia-w-OZC

----------


## aksamitka

> Macie jakieś obiektywne opinie na temat tego materiału, lub domy zbudowane i już zamieszkane? Mam obawy jak to się sprawuje w praktyce, czy to nie jest "tandetna podróbka" YTONGa?


nam polecil kierownik budowy, bylismy tez ogladac domy z tego materialu



> jedna podpowiedz dla wszytskich budujących 
> rozpocznijcie od wykonania analizy OZC ktora odpowie Wam na pytanie jakie zapotrzebowanie na cieło (ogrzewanie) bedzie miał wasz dom przy parametrach jakie sobie założyliście ... koszt takiej analizy to 200-300 zł - wg mnie to w 2000% dobrze zainwestowane pieniadze 
> 
> dzieki takiej analizie i wykonaniu ewentualnie 2-3 wariantow bedziecie wiedziec ile dac styropienu i gdzie by zapotrzebownianie było mniejsze lub wieksze (koszt całej inwestycji / koszt izolacji w stosunku do pozniejszych rachunków wg dzisiejszych stawek za dane źródło ciepła )


mamy, mamy zrobiliśmy tez projekt podłogówki i wm




> A kto robi takie analizy bo nie słyszałam o czymś takim a widze że warto to zrobić


nam zrobil forumowy asolt

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Czy jesli chciałabym do salnu zrobić stopnie tylko  dwa to czy jest to problem pan z ekipy powiedział ze trzeba zrobić salon niżej mam taki pomysł żeby wejscie z holu jak i z jadalni do salonu  było zaznaczone schodkami co o tym sądzicie


Jak zrobisz imprezę, to Ci sieście połamną jak trochę wypiją, chyba że powiesisz tabliczkę "uwaga stopień"  :wink: 
Ja bym pokombinował co by strop podnieść, jeśli chodzi Ci o to żeby salon był wyższy.

----------


## kupiecjudex

A tak po za tym to masz bardzo fajne majteczki  :jaw drop:  :big grin:

----------


## R&K

moja firma tez nie z tych malych typu Pan Czesiu i 2 pomocników tylko z 15-20 osób - równolegle prowadzili kilka inwestycji na różnych etapach inwestycyjnych z czego 2 inne budowy byly prowadzone na podobnym etapie jak moja równolegle

----------


## R&K

> nam polecil kierownik budowy, bylismy tez ogladac domy z tego materialu
> mamy, mamy zrobiliśmy tez projekt podłogówki i wm
> 
> nam zrobil forumowy asolt


bardzo dobrze  :wink:  

dla wszytskich innych jeszcze 1 podpowiedz ...
wielu inwestorów ma tendencje do inwestowania naprawde GRUBYCH $ w BARDZO DROGIE POMPY CIEPŁA czy WM czy GWC 
mówie tu o kwotach 50 tyś w POMPE ciepla , 20 tys za WM w tym 12 za samą centralę czy 10-15 za GWC 

i przy tym wszytskim buduja domy o zapotrzebowaniu wiekszym niż 80kWh/1m2/rok
wydanie ok 10 tys zl na dodatkowa izolacje i lepsze okna w proporcjach
dodatkowe 10 cm styropianu na sciane tego nalepszego - 3 tys 
dodatkowe 20 cm wełny na dach 4,5 tys 
i 2,5 tys - lepsze okna - obwiazkowo pakiet 3 szybowy
powoduje ze Wasz dom bedzie tzw 4-5 l = 40-50 kWh/1m2/rok

to chyba tyle... 
resztę ... każdy orze jak może  .... po swojemu

----------


## ziuta62

Ewa u mnie będzie ściana fundamentowa z betonu lanego. A tam gdzie piwnice ściana dociskowa też z lanego. Potem styropian i bloczki silikatowe od wewnątrz w piwnicach. Działka jest na stoku i grunt gliniasto-skalisty. Warunki geotechniczne więc wymusiły taki system.
Góry moje, góry. Betoniarnia będzie miała co robić.

----------


## smigloxxx

Witam wszystkich serdecznie, którzy zaczynają przygodę życia z budową własnych czterech kątów. Jako osoba odpowiedzialna za waszą inwestycję, wiem jaki trud bierzecie na swoje barki w postaci kredytu hipotecznego, który niestety trzeba będzie spłacać przez kilka dobrych lat. Dlatego jesteśmy ludźmi z doświadczeniem, którym możecie powierzyć budowę własnego domu. Zapewniamy profesjonalne i solidne wykonanie prac związanych z przygotowaniem budowy, jej realizacją, jak również zakończeniem budowy.Każdy klient jest dla nas ważny ten który buduje mały domek jak i ten który duży pozdrawiam wszystkich którzy chcą spełnić swoje marzenie w postaci domu, to właśnie my chcemy zrealizować to marzenie   . Zainteresowanych zapraszam do przesyłania projektów na [email protected] budujemy na terenie warszawy i okolic oraz olsztyna i okolic .

----------


## swiattt

Witam. Jesteśmy w trakcie projektowania domu jednorodzinnego z poddaszem na wąską działkę. Chciałabym podzielić się z Wami naszym projektem. Nie do końca jesteśmy przekonani co do jego szczegółów, a projektant naciska by go zakończyć.. 
1. Zastanawiamy się nad dachem garażu, czy nie lepiej zrobić taras nad garażem, ale czy warto skoro to jest przód domu(do ulicy jest z 11m, bo stoi tam stary dom, a my budujemy się za nim, w przyszłości chcemy go wyburzyć, ale narazie w nim mieszkamy). 
2. Czy wystarczy 1 okno w kuchni od strony północnej, jak dam drugie okno to będzie problem z szafkami, ale będzie doświetlone..Jak to rozwiązać? 
3. Czy warto podnieść poddasze o 1 pustak by powiększyć pomieszczenia?
4. Projektant proponuje nam, aby nie robić dolnego balkonu za domem. Proponuje żeby zrobić zejście 4-5 schodków, podsypać ziemię i tam wyłożyć polbruk i zrobić duży taras, bo tył domu będzie na wysokości 1,5m/mamy na działce spadek/. Co lepiej?
5. I czy dawać drugie okno w salonie, bo boję się że może być zaciemnione pomieszczenie, a z drugiej strony mogę tam powiesić obraz, czy zrobić jakieś półki.
6. Wydaje nam sie, że trzeba by zrobić mały daszek nad garażem z tyłu domu, ale projektant odradza nam to, bo elewacja będzie się brudziła, że trzeba będzie zaraz robić odpływ wody i rynne..ale ja nie damy daszka to jak będzie padał deszcz to przy otwieraniu garażu będziemy moknąć..co z tym zrobić?
7. I czy nie lepiej zrobić ładne zadaszenie drzwi wejściowych niż przedłużać dach garażu, żeby zadaszyć te drzwi? 
Jeśli ktoś tu zajrzy to proszę o radę. Projekt w załączeniu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## R&K

i tu bardzo ladnie widac jak inwestor troszczy sie o wyglad a nie to ile dom bedzie palił (kosztowało go bedzie utrzymanie w przyszlosci)
1. garaz odizolowac termicznie od domu 
2. schody wejsciowe odizolowac termicznie od domu 
3. ograniczyc liczbe balkonow i wykuszy (rowniez tych okienek na poddaszu)
4. balkon na parterze zastapic tarasem odizolowanym termicznie od domu 
5. okna w domu i ich ilosc w zaleznosci od stron swiata - jak najmniej od polnocy lub wcale 

itd itp

----------


## swiattt

Dziękuję Ci za odpowiedź. Od str. północnej mamy kuchnie a z niej widok na bramę wjazdową i dobrze by było, żeby widać z kuchni kto wjeźdza czy idzie..a wielkość kuchni nie pozwala na dwa okna..więc nie wiem.. Na górze są dwie wykusze/u nas mówią na to kukułki :wink: / bo chciałam doświetlić pokój od północy, więc projektant symetrycznie rozmieścił nam dwie..Może wtedy lepiej zrezygnować z kukułek, dać tam okno dachowe i małe okienko od północy, a od południa duże okno? Tylko słyszałam opinie o oknach dachowych, że jak deszcz pada to duży hałas jest w pokoju i spać nie można.

----------


## S.P.

Ale to bardzo dobrze, że swiattt kieruje się wyglądem domu. Przecież to jest miejsce, które musi się właścicielowi podobać, dom to nie bunkier. Koszty swoją drogą ale coś dla oka też trzeba mieć.

----------


## cronin

Po pierwsze wywal wszelkie balkoniki, to tylko koszty i problemy (bo ucieka nimi ciepło i są problemy z izolacją) - chyba że bardzo je chcesz i lubisz to lepiej je zrobić w konstrukcji drewnianej oddzielone od domu. Po drugie zastanów się które okna na parterze możesz zrobić jako nieotwieralne (fixy) (czy masz możliwość mycia z zewnątrz) - są wtedy cieplejsze i tańsze. Jeśli chcesz powiększyć pomieszczenia na poddaszu to podnoś ale pamiętaj żeby przedłużyć trochę okap żeby wyglądało to proporcjonalnie. Salon faktycznie doprasza się okna, powiększyłabym chyba tarasowe (dodałabym jedną część w formie fixa) to południowa strona i będzie ci docieplać. Nie ma rzutów poddasza, ale może możesz powiększyć okna na ścianach szczytowych zamiast kukułek, żeby doświetlić. Takie małe lukarny (czy kukułki  :smile:  ) słabo doświetlają, więc niewiele zmienią oprócz zwiększenia kosztów i problemów z izolacją i dociepleniem.

----------


## ewastudio1

> A tak po za tym to masz bardzo fajne majteczki


Dziękuję ha ha nie patrz na majteczki tylko na tekst  :big grin:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Jak zrobisz imprezę, to Ci sieście połamną jak trochę wypiją, chyba że powiesisz tabliczkę "uwaga stopień" 
> Ja bym pokombinował co by strop podnieść, jeśli chodzi Ci o to żeby salon był wyższy.


Nad salonem będzie pustka wiec na przestrzeń nie mogę narzekać sufit bedzie baaardzo wysoko :smile: A co do gości to znając życie nie wstaną tak szybko od stołu ha ha ha

----------


## ewastudio1

> Ewa u mnie będzie ściana fundamentowa z betonu lanego. A tam gdzie piwnice ściana dociskowa też z lanego. Potem styropian i bloczki silikatowe od wewnątrz w piwnicach. Działka jest na stoku i grunt gliniasto-skalisty. Warunki geotechniczne więc wymusiły taki system.
> Góry moje, góry. Betoniarnia będzie miała co robić.


Nasz domek bedzie duzy wiec sporo bedzie szło tego a co do fudamentów to zamówimy koparke nikt nie będzie sie bawił łopatą tak bedzie troszkę szybciej

----------


## [email protected]

Słuchajcie ile płacicie kierownikowi budowy w 2012?

----------


## ewastudio1

> Salon niżej o 2 schodki wiąże się już chyba z niższym poziomem podłogi na gruncie, zdecydowanie skonsultowałabym to z architektem. A obliczenie to tzw. OZC, jest tu na forum wątek o tym np. http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...liczenia-w-OZC


A jeśli plany mam już w domu to już po jabkach jak to sie mówi pewnie  :bash: tak mi zalezało żeby w salonie ułożyć parkiet w jadalni płytki i w holu tez troszkę salon zeby był poniżej innych pomieszczeń

----------


## [email protected]

> A jeśli plany mam już w domu to już po jabkach jak to sie mówi pewnie tak mi zalezało żeby w salonie ułożyć parkiet w jadalni płytki i w holu tez troszkę salon zeby był poniżej innych pomieszczeń


Salon 2 schodki nizej wiaze sie z murem oporowym :wink:  i obnizownym terenem. Mialam tak, o schody nikt nigdy sie nie potknał. Ogolnie fajne rozwiazanie. W salonie mialam drewno, w jadalni płytki

----------


## ewastudio1

> Słuchajcie ile płacicie kierownikowi budowy w 2012?


Ja jeszcze nie mam kierownika musze kogoś poszukać odpowiedniego

----------


## ewastudio1

> Salon 2 schodki nizej wiaze sie z murem oporowym i obnizownym terenem. Mialam tak, o schody nikt nigdy sie nie potknał. Ogolnie fajne rozwiazanie. W salonie mialam drewno, w jadalni płytki


Tak własnie bym chciała ale nie wiem bo jeśli wyjdzie że musze zmienić coś w planach to już nie mogę bo plany odebrałam ale to chyba da rade zrobić bez zmiany czy może wiesz coś o tym

----------


## pukul

mojemu kierownikowi budowy płacę 1200 zł

trochę się wystraszyłam niektórymi postami i znowu proszę o poradę - tym razem w sprawie okien od północy. 
1. niestety mam jeden pokój 10m2 na dole i okno 150x150 i zastanawiam się czy dać drugie od zachodu a to zmniejszyć? 
2. drugi pokój 15m2 poddasze (ścianka kolankowa 150 cm) i okno 210x150 też od północy - problem podobny czy warto dać okno dachowe od zachodu?

będę wdzięczna za wszelkie sugestie....
a mój dom - projekt indywidualny - brzydki do bólu ale mam nadzieję że niedrogi w budowaniu i utrzymaniu (taki niby miał być w założeniu) bez garażu, wykuszy, lukarn.... miał być bez balkonu ale ostatecznie jest jeden od południa. za to w środku - taki jak chciałam

----------


## Juster

Witam.. no i dołączam do budujacych w tym roku  :smile:  My zaczynamy jakoś póxną wiosna wczesnym latem.  Budujemy pod Wwą. Widziałam gdzieś jeden wpis nt tego co powinno znaleźć się w umowie z ekipą budowlaną.. fajnie ze ktoś to zamieścił - DZIEKI.. macie na to jeszcze jakieś pomysły, co być powinno?
z góry dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## Nefer

> mojemu kierownikowi budowy płacę 1200 zł
> 
> trochę się wystraszyłam niektórymi postami i znowu proszę o poradę - tym razem w sprawie okien od północy. 
> 1. niestety mam jeden pokój 10m2 na dole i okno 150x150 i zastanawiam się czy dać drugie od zachodu a to zmniejszyć? 
> 2. drugi pokój 15m2 poddasze (ścianka kolankowa 150 cm) i okno 210x150 też od północy - problem podobny czy warto dać okno dachowe od zachodu?
> 
> będę wdzięczna za wszelkie sugestie....
> a mój dom - projekt indywidualny - brzydki do bólu ale mam nadzieję że niedrogi w budowaniu i utrzymaniu (taki niby miał być w założeniu) bez garażu, wykuszy, lukarn.... miał być bez balkonu ale ostatecznie jest jeden od południa. za to w środku - taki jak chciałam



Co to znaczy "czy warto" robić okno od północy. Liczysz na jakiś zwrot inwestycji ?  :smile:  :smile:  Budujesz dom pasywny ? Jeśli tak t konsekwentnie - od północy garaż bez okien  :smile:  :smile: 

Zazwyczaj domu mają ściany na 4 strony świata. Fajnie mieć okno w pokoju  :smile:  A od zachodu  masz niezwykłe widoki  :smile: 

A projekt bez wykuszy, balkoników i upiękniaczy będzie .... piękny  :smile:  :smile:  Serio, serio - ale ja jestem minimalistką. U mnie niestety się nie dało, bo bryła byłaby tak surowa, że zostawiłam 2 balkoniki  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

> mojemu kierownikowi budowy płacę 1200 zł
> 
> trochę się wystraszyłam niektórymi postami i znowu proszę o poradę - tym razem w sprawie okien od północy. 
> 1. niestety mam jeden pokój 10m2 na dole i okno 150x150 i zastanawiam się czy dać drugie od zachodu a to zmniejszyć? 
> 2. drugi pokój 15m2 poddasze (ścianka kolankowa 150 cm) i okno 210x150 też od północy - problem podobny czy warto dać okno dachowe od zachodu?
> 
> będę wdzięczna za wszelkie sugestie....
> a mój dom - projekt indywidualny - brzydki do bólu ale mam nadzieję że niedrogi w budowaniu i utrzymaniu (taki niby miał być w założeniu) bez garażu, wykuszy, lukarn.... miał być bez balkonu ale ostatecznie jest jeden od południa. za to w środku - taki jak chciałam


Mój salon bedzie wychodził na północ i taż mam duże okna zrobiła projekt pani architekt mówiąc że taki układ pomieszczeń sie robi więc ufam jej była na działce no chyba że ...

----------


## ewastudio1

> Co to znaczy "czy warto" robić okno od północy. Liczysz na jakiś zwrot inwestycji ?  Budujesz dom pasywny ? Jeśli tak t konsekwentnie - od północy garaż bez okien 
> 
> Zazwyczaj domu mają ściany na 4 strony świata. Fajnie mieć okno w pokoju  A od zachodu  masz niezwykłe widoki 
> 
> A projekt bez wykuszy, balkoników i upiękniaczy będzie .... piękny  Serio, serio - ale ja jestem minimalistką. U mnie niestety się nie dało, bo bryła byłaby tak surowa, że zostawiłam 2 balkoniki


  :big grin: 
Nefer jak dobrze że jesteś brakowało mi Ciebie

----------


## ewastudio1

> Nefer jak dobrze że jesteś brakowało mi Ciebie


Znaczy wpisów i porad

----------


## R&K

dom jest dla  Ciebie a nie TY dla domu ... oczywiscie nie dajmy sie zwariowac
ja tez mam 1 pokoj i lazienke  od polnocy - okna dalem - ale bezwzglednie fixy 
okien od poludnia i zachodu powinno byc duzo 
na poddaszu warto zmienic kukulki na okna dachowe - poczytaj jak okna musza byc zamontowane by max rozjasnialy pomieszczenie - deszczem sie nie przejmuj  - zawsze mozesz dac rolete zewnetrzna

----------


## pukul

[QUOTE=Nefer;5196817]Co to znaczy "czy warto" robić okno od północy. Liczysz na jakiś zwrot inwestycji ?  :smile:  :smile:  Budujesz dom pasywny ? Jeśli tak t konsekwentnie - od północy garaż bez okien  :smile:  :smile: 

problem w tym że okno JEST od północy a ja zastanawiam się czy WARTO dodać (dodatkowo  :smile:  ) okno od zachodu - wtedy byłyby dwa. z parterem raczej tak zrobię, natomiast zastanawiam się nad poddaszem bo jest wysoka ścianka kolankowa i czy okno dachowe od zachodu doświetli ten pokój i czy w ogóle jest taka potrzeba  :smile:  ot problemy - jak ich nie widać sama je stworze  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

super, to ja płace kierownikowi tzn mam 3000 :mad:

----------


## [email protected]

> Tak własnie bym chciała ale nie wiem bo jeśli wyjdzie że musze zmienić coś w planach to już nie mogę bo plany odebrałam ale to chyba da rade zrobić bez zmiany czy może wiesz coś o tym


 Bez zmiany w planach się nie da, bo mur oporowy to istotny element projektu :wink:  Ale pociesze Cię, schody, nawet 2 wymuszaja konkretne  rozwiazania. Bez schodow masz otwarta powierzchnie, jezdzisz sobie np kanapą, fotelem, a tak masz z tyłu schody. Następna kwestia, schody trzeba wykończyć :wink:  obłożenie drewnem? 1000 lekką reką, kafle?  nie wiadomo jak skomponuja sie z drewniana podłogą. Masz małe dzieci?

----------


## fudzi444

> Słuchajcie ile płacicie kierownikowi budowy w 2012?


Podpinam się pod pytanie, w tym tygodniu mam zaplanowane rozmowy z trzema kierownikami-kandydatami i też jestem bardzo ciekawy waszych doświadczeń?

----------


## [email protected]

> Podpinam się pod pytanie, w tym tygodniu mam zaplanowane rozmowy z trzema kierownikami-kandydatami i też jestem bardzo ciekawy waszych doświadczeń?


Ja juz napisałam 3000, płatne w cześciach. 500 po podpisaniu umowy, pozniej 300 za kazdy odebrany etap

----------


## madzia22r

Ja mam kierownika budowy za 1000 zl. Jest to architekt projektujacy moj dom.

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja mam kierownika budowy za 1000 zl. Jest to architekt projektujacy moj dom.


a skad jestes?

----------


## madzia22r

z Opolszczyzny

----------


## Kurdybanek

> Słuchajcie ile płacicie kierownikowi budowy w 2012?


Ja kierownikowi 1000, a inspektorowi po 150 od wizyty.

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja kierownikowi 1000, a inspektorowi po 150 od wizyty.


a po co Ci inspektor i kierownik?

----------


## Kurdybanek

> a po co Ci inspektor i kierownik?


Kierownik, no to wiadomo, a inspektor jest potrzebny, bo są szkody górnicze.

----------


## [email protected]

> Kierownik, no to wiadomo, a inspektor jest potrzebny, bo są szkody górnicze.


a, ok :Smile:

----------


## pan Żubr

ja płace za kierownika 1500 (gm. Nieporęt pod Warszawą)
dziś uzgodniłem

----------


## [email protected]

> ja płace za kierownika 1500 (gm. Nieporęt pod Warszawą)
> dziś uzgodniłem


hmm, niezle, moze to za 2 domy mi powiedział? bo az trudno mi uwierzyć ze za jeden jak sa takie stawki :wink:  A budowane mam 2 domy obok siebie

----------


## ewastudio1

> Bez zmiany w planach się nie da, bo mur oporowy to istotny element projektu Ale pociesze Cię, schody, nawet 2 wymuszaja konkretne  rozwiazania. Bez schodow masz otwarta powierzchnie, jezdzisz sobie np kanapą, fotelem, a tak masz z tyłu schody. Następna kwestia, schody trzeba wykończyć obłożenie drewnem? 1000 lekką reką, kafle?  nie wiadomo jak skomponuja sie z drewniana podłogą. Masz małe dzieci?


Czego się nie robi żeby było ładnie :tongue:  tutaj nie chodzi o te koszty tak sobie wymyśliłam ale nie powiedziałam odrazu więc jestem sama sobie winna  projekt jest już oddany   zobaczymy poszukam innego rozwiązania

----------


## Nefer

> hmm, niezle, moze to za 2 domy mi powiedział? bo az trudno mi uwierzyć ze za jeden jak sa takie stawki A budowane mam 2 domy obok siebie


To jest TANIO - ale za kierbuda, nie figuranta... policz samą benzynę- ile razy musi przyjechać na budowę na prace zanikające..

----------


## Nefer

[QUOTE=pukul;5197010]


> Co to znaczy "czy warto" robić okno od północy. Liczysz na jakiś zwrot inwestycji ?  Budujesz dom pasywny ? Jeśli tak t konsekwentnie - od północy garaż bez okien 
> 
> problem w tym że okno JEST od północy a ja zastanawiam się czy WARTO dodać (dodatkowo  ) okno od zachodu - wtedy byłyby dwa. z parterem raczej tak zrobię, natomiast zastanawiam się nad poddaszem bo jest wysoka ścianka kolankowa i czy okno dachowe od zachodu doświetli ten pokój i czy w ogóle jest taka potrzeba  ot problemy - jak ich nie widać sama je stworze



Okno dachowe od zachodu pięknie doświetla pokój. Latem też jest niezła temperaturka - o ile nie stoi przed Twoim oknem wieżowiec. Prędzej zrobiłabym od zachodu niż od północy.   Eeeeeeeeeee zaraz tworzysz problemy ... kombinujesz - i dobrze, bo bez tego się nie da chałupy zbudować  :smile:  :smile: 

Ja nie spałam 3 noce przed przyjazdem ekipy , bo "tam nie ma miejsca na barak". Ano nie było , bo jakieś krzaczory rosły. Przyjechałam tak ze 20 min po ich przybyciu. Ale nie było już ani jednego krzaczora - bo barak stawiali , nie ??? A co się nakombinowałam...Opowiedziałam im - to w ogóle nie rozumieli co do nich mówię - a jak pojęli to śmiali się ze mnie 2 dni.

I takich opowiastek mam kilka - wierz mi - nie stwarzasz problemów. Ty ANALIZUJESZ  :smile:  :smile: 

Osobiście ? Ja bym dała okno. No bo ja lubię jak jest więcej okien niż mniej  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> To jest TANIO - ale za kierbuda, nie figuranta... policz samą benzynę- ile razy musi przyjechać na budowę na prace zanikające..


 czekaj 3000 za dom to tanio? bo ja juz sie pogubiłam? to skad maja stawki w okolicach 1000 zł? 6 lat temu pamietam płaciłam chyba 2500

----------


## ewastudio1

A co sądzicie o podniesieniu ścianek na poddaszu myślę o skosach  podobają mi się bardzo ale nie wiem czy będzie wtedy pokój ustawny co o tym sądzicie

----------


## Nefer

> czekaj 3000 za dom to tanio? bo ja juz sie pogubiłam? to skad maja stawki w okolicach 1000 zł? 6 lat temu pamietam płaciłam chyba 2500


 1500 za dom to tanio  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> A co sądzicie o podniesieniu ścianek na poddaszu myślę o skosach  podobają mi się bardzo ale nie wiem czy będzie wtedy pokój ustawny co o tym sądzicie


 Podnosząc ściankę powinnaś złożyć projekt zamienny - czy na pewno tego chcesz ? Zmieniasz kubaturę ...Powinnaś też przeliczyć dach i jego konstrukcję, bo bez tego może wyjść obrzydliwa bryła - których wszędzie niestety pełno.. Po trzecie - czy pokoje na górze są na tyle małe, że musisz to robić ? Jaką teraz masz ściankę ?

----------


## ewastudio1

[QUOTE=Nefer;5198016]Podnosząc ściankę powinnaś złożyć projekt zamienny - czy na pewno tego chcesz ? Zmieniasz kubaturę ...Powinnaś też przeliczyć dach i jego konstrukcję, bo bez tego może wyjść obrzydliwa bryła - których wszędzie niestety pełno.. Po trzecie - czy pokoje na górze są na tyle małe, że musisz to robić ? Jaką teraz masz ściankę ?[/QUNie pamiętam a projektu nie mam przy sobie żeby sprawdzić ale pewnie jakiś standart

----------


## ewastudio1

[QUOTE=ewastudio1;5198029]


> Podnosząc ściankę powinnaś złożyć projekt zamienny - czy na pewno tego chcesz ? Zmieniasz kubaturę ...Powinnaś też przeliczyć dach i jego konstrukcję, bo bez tego może wyjść obrzydliwa bryła - których wszędzie niestety pełno.. Po trzecie - czy pokoje na górze są na tyle małe, że musisz to robić ? Jaką teraz masz ściankę ?[/QUNie pamiętam a projektu nie mam przy sobie żeby sprawdzić ale pewnie jakiś standart


Już nie będę kombinowała zostawię tak jak w projekcie jest rzeczywiście cała bryła była by wyrzsza a pokoje są duże około 14 m

----------


## ewastudio1

Sorki za blędy  :big grin:

----------


## swiattt

Z góry dziękuję za dotychczasowe rady :smile:  Zgodnie z nimi zrezygnowaliśmy z dolnego balkonu, planujemy zrobić zejście 4- 5 schodków, podsypać ziemię i zrobić tam taras(mamy spadek na działce 1,5m). Zamiast kukułek robimy okno dachowe od zachodu, a od południa w pokoiku i naszej sypialni po jednym oknie i chyba drzwi balkonowe (nie wiem czy jedne czy dwoje drzwi z każdego pokoiku dawać). Zależy jak duży balkon na górze pozwoli robić projektant, bo głównie na górnym balkonie chcę  suszyć pranie.

Czy warto zrobić okno narożne w kuchnii? Jak one w praktyce się sprawdzają? Problem nasz jest taki, że w kuchni brakuje doświetlenia(jest od północy). W salonie zrobimy jedno okno od zachodu, a drugie dostawiamy od południa+drzwi balkonowe(tam gdzie jest wyjście na taras) i chyba tylko tu możemy zrobić fixa. Fajnie było by zrobić od zachodu fixy, ale wtedy mycie okien od zewnątrz z drabiną :wink: 
Czy warto jest zrobić zadaszenie nad drzwiami do garażu w piwnicy ok 0,5m daszku?
Jak myślicie, czy dałoby się zrobić zadaszenie wejścia do domu inne niż wydłużenie dachu od garażu? Bo boję się, że to co jest w projekcie nie będzie dobrze wyglądało.
Nie dawałam zdjęcia poddasza, bo projektant nie wydrukował aktualnego(będzie tam od północy łazienka+pokoik, od południa 2 pokoiki, a pośrodku garderoba)

p.s. Projekt domu wrzuciłam na stronie 23. Okna na projekcie garażu od północy są w projekcie luksferami. Z góry dziękuję za rady :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Sorki za blędy


Zamanieco - to nie pismo do ministra  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## jarko17

... Projekt odebrany, PnB złożone, projekt podłączenia prądu w trakcie realizacji, umowa z wykonawcą podpisana :cool:  :big grin:  Cały czas do przodu :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Zamanieco - to nie pismo do ministra


Tam tez mają wpadki racja  :big grin:

----------


## aksamitka

> super, to ja płace kierownikowi tzn mam 3000


my płacimy 1200 i nie jest to figurant w papierach

----------


## madzia22r

Moj za tysiac tez sprawdzony. Byl kierownikiem budowy u tesciow i sa zadowoleni z jego uslug.

----------


## ewastudio1

Jakie macie ogrzewanie w planach

----------


## dusiaka

Ja mam gazowe, w łazience, wc, kuchni będzie dodatkowo podłogówka.

----------


## aksamitka

u nas planujemy pompe ciepła

----------


## [email protected]

a ja własnie rozwazam rezygnacje z podłogówki :wink:  Nie sprawdziła sie u mnie kompletnie. Nie bardzo wiem na co zamienić, ale to temat do przerobienia

----------


## mkslonik

Gazowe (z butli) plus solary zastanawiam się jeszcze nad rekuperatorem.

----------


## marta&robert

Witajcie!
Chciałabym się przywitać, bo i my WRESZCIE!!! ruszamy z budową w tym roku. Mam na imię Marta, budujemy pod Łodzią spory dom dla sporej rodzinki - dom z obrazka z Muratora. Mamy ogrodzona działkę, wykopana studnię, prąd "w drodze" i zamówioną ekipę na marzec/ kwiecień. I to tyle. Właściwie wszystko przed nami... Pozdrawiam!  :smile: 

P.S. U nas ma być pompa ciepła powietrze-woda + rekuperacja. Niestety nie możemy się podłączyć do sieci wodnej, gazowej - nic nie ma. Zastanawiamy się mocno, czy pompa nas nie zje kosztami eksploataji... Ale nie bardzo widzimy inne rozwiązanie.

----------


## patoolek

> mojemu kierownikowi budowy płacę 1200 zł


mam głupie pytanie ;/ 1200zł za całą budowę czy miesięcznie czy np. poszczególne etapy? ?

tak się jakoś zdziwiłam bo nasz zaśpiewał 800zł za miesiąc!!!!!

----------


## mkslonik

to zależy bo słyszałem od architekta ze biorą nawet 10000 za cała budowę tyle ze ciągle jest na niej a tak co na razie rozmawiałem to ok 3000zl powinno wystarczyć.

----------


## horkus

witam

Wychodząc na przeciw, 
 Jest to odległy czas do tej inwestycji, ale warto o tym pomyśleć.

Zagospodarowanie przestrzeni to jest ogród i kostka brukowa. opłacalną inwestycją jest zlecenie projektu na takie prace. 
projektując nawierzchnię brukową wraz z ogrodem, będzie stanowić całość. każdy dom, wymaga starganej oprawy. odpowiedni dobór nawierzchni  brukowej, roślinności podkreśli jego walory, stanie się zaciszny i przytulny.

w takich projektach nawierzchni z uwzględnieniem całości, 
 rozpisywane są wszystkie prace konieczne do wykonania i rozkładane
na poszczególne etapy. Klient nie błądzi, nie szuka materiałów, roślin, poniesiony koszt wykonanego projektu szybko się zwraca.

warto o tym pomyśleć
do odpowiedniego biura (dobrego) mogę podać namiary.

pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja wiem 
>  Bezmyślość 
> Dobre ekipy mają zajęte terminy na cały rok na przód...ja rezerwowałem swoją na rok przed budową a teraz najbliższy termin to jesień 2012


Wyluzuj
Mamy rok 2012 skończył się już te czasy. Obecnie np. w mazowieckim nie ma zadnego problemu z ekipami. Zaczynają normalnie rozmawiać z inwestorami nie to co w 2006-2010r. Tak powinno być a to dopiero początek.

Banki też przyśrubowały - więc mniej będzie budujących, dużo osób obejdzie się z kwitkiem, reszta bedzie przeczekiwać.

Ktoś wczesniej pisał, że materiały idą w górę i nie potrzebnie sieje panikę. A ja pytam niby na jakiej podstawie. Czy wam z automatu co rok dają podwyżki 20%. Jak takie będzie podejście  budujących to sprzedawcom tylko w to graj. Ja uważam, że powinno być odwrotnie bo ciężej, mniej itp. czyli my budujący powinniśmy wytwarzać aurę, że ceny to akceptujemy co najmniej na nie zmienionym poziomie. :yes:

----------


## sylwkali

Planujemy pompę ciepła. Na razie trochę się tego obawiamy, ale innego wyjscia w naszej sytuacji nie ma (w węgiel czy ekogroszek nie chcemy się bawić).

----------


## ewastudio1

> a ja własnie rozwazam rezygnacje z podłogówki Nie sprawdziła sie u mnie kompletnie. Nie bardzo wiem na co zamienić, ale to temat do przerobienia


A mogłabyś rozwinąć myśl czemu nie jesteś zadowolona z podłogówki

----------


## ewastudio1

My będziemy mieli eko groszek zobaczymy jak to będzie troche się obawiam  ,mam jeszcze dodatkowo z kominka puscic ogrzewanie na pomieszczenia takie sa plany i ogrzewanie podłogowe w niektórych pomieszczeniach

----------


## ewastudio1

> witam
> 
> Wychodząc na przeciw, 
>  Jest to odległy czas do tej inwestycji, ale warto o tym pomyśleć.
> 
> Zagospodarowanie przestrzeni to jest ogród i kostka brukowa. opłacalną inwestycją jest zlecenie projektu na takie prace. 
> projektując nawierzchnię brukową wraz z ogrodem, będzie stanowić całość. każdy dom, wymaga starganej oprawy. odpowiedni dobór nawierzchni  brukowej, roślinności podkreśli jego walory, stanie się zaciszny i przytulny.
> 
> w takich projektach nawierzchni z uwzględnieniem całości, 
> ...


Chętnie bym sie poradziła i skorzystała z pomocy fachowców sama będe  szukała osoby która mi zaprojektóje ogród i przestrzeń wokół

----------


## [email protected]

> A mogłabyś rozwinąć myśl czemu nie jesteś zadowolona z podłogówki


Największy urok ciepłej podłogi :wink:  jest dla mnie praktycznie nieodczuwalny, bo podłoga nie moze byc ciepła przy prawidlowym ustawieniu. Nie moze byc zimna, ale odczuwalnie komfortu jako takiego nie odczuwam. Nie chodzę bez crocsów, dzieci też, tak ze ten argument odpada. A największa wada jest tempo reakcji, czyli zmniejszasz ogrzewanie przy wyjezdzie, wracasz i zanim CI się nagrzeje w domu, to zgrzytasz zębami, albo kombinujesz z kominkiem. A ja nie chce kombinować chcę mieć komfort. Rozwazam grzejniki kanałowe w salonie, w łazience i tak bede miała elektryczne zeby reczniki miały gdzie wisieć. Na dole mam tylko swoja sypialnię i w dobie ladnych grzejników na pewno cos znajdę. A ze bede miała gruba, puchową wykładzinę to i tak pozytek zaden. Przerobiłam 6 lat mieszkania z podłogówka i na chwilę obecną uwazam to za stracone pieniadze

----------


## [email protected]

> My będziemy mieli eko groszek zobaczymy jak to będzie troche się obawiam  ,mam jeszcze dodatkowo z kominka puscic ogrzewanie na pomieszczenia takie sa plany i ogrzewanie podłogowe w niektórych pomieszczeniach


Rozprowadzenie ciepła tez sie nie sprawdziło :wink: ))) ja nie toleruje szumu nawet przy bdb wyciszonej turbinie. Zeby ciepło sie rozeszło musisz miec bdb napalone w kominku, po pewnym czasie po tym jak minie zachwyt dokładania do kominka co 3h traci to sens, bo nie odczujesz podwyzszenia temp w pokojach. Imo szkoda pieniędzy, chyba ze masz rozprowadzenie grawitacyjne to co innego

----------


## [email protected]

> to zależy bo słyszałem od architekta ze biorą nawet 10000 za cała budowę tyle ze ciągle jest na niej a tak co na razie rozmawiałem to ok 3000zl powinno wystarczyć.


 Dlatego szukasz bdb ekipy zeby nie trzeba było im patrzec na rece cały czas. Kierownik budowy pojawia sie jak trzeba odebrać prace, np przed zasypaniem, zakryciem. Masz umowę, masz zapisane jak czesto sie pojawia. 10.000 to naciaganie naiwnych i tyle. MOj bierze 1500 za jeden dom i jak wyglada to jest godziwa, dobra stawka

----------


## yureq

> Największy urok ciepłej podłogi jest dla mnie praktycznie nieodczuwalny, bo podłoga nie moze byc ciepła przy prawidlowym ustawieniu. Nie moze byc zimna, ale odczuwalnie komfortu jako takiego nie odczuwam. Nie chodzę bez crocsów, dzieci też, tak ze ten argument odpada. A największa wada jest tempo reakcji, czyli zmniejszasz ogrzewanie przy wyjezdzie, wracasz i zanim CI się nagrzeje w domu, to zgrzytasz zębami, albo kombinujesz z kominkiem. A ja nie chce kombinować chcę mieć komfort. Rozwazam grzejniki kanałowe w salonie, w łazience i tak bede miała elektryczne zeby reczniki miały gdzie wisieć. Na dole mam tylko swoja sypialnię i w dobie ladnych grzejników na pewno cos znajdę. A ze bede miała gruba, puchową wykładzinę to i tak pozytek zaden. Przerobiłam 6 lat mieszkania z podłogówka i na chwilę obecną uwazam to za stracone pieniadze


Szczerze mowiąc to problem z wolną reakcją*podłogówki można łatwo rozwiązać jakimś*mądrzejszym sterownikiem. Wystarczy albo zaprogramować wcześniejsze nagrzewanie albo w ogóle zdalnie je włączyć. To teraz dużo nie kosztuje.

----------


## yureq

> My po przeciwnej stronie Krakowa (południe). Piękny dom!


Dzięki  :smile: 



> Wniosek o pozwolenie już złożyliśmy miesiąc temu - wczoraj dzwoniłem do starostwa zapytać jak wygląda sprawa - trzeba jeszcze zaczekać...  
> Jeżeli chodzi o media to prąd bedziemy mieć do ok. miesiąca. Wode sami musimy dociągnąć i to zrobimy w miare równlolegle z fundamentami, od razu z przejściem przez fundamenty - nie będziemy dzięki temu musieli robić studzienki, podwójnego odbioru z gimny etc. Gaz troche później - na razie niepotrzebny


Pomysł ze zrównolegleniem fundamentów i wody wart rozważenia. U nas się*akurat tak składa, że i wodę i gaz mamy do dociągnięcia praktycznie z tego samego miejsca więc będziemy to robić za jednym zamachem.

----------


## [email protected]

> Szczerze mowiąc to problem z wolną reakcją*podłogówki można łatwo rozwiązać jakimś*mądrzejszym sterownikiem. Wystarczy albo zaprogramować wcześniejsze nagrzewanie albo w ogóle zdalnie je włączyć. To teraz dużo nie kosztuje.


Nie ma mądrzejszego sterownika :wink: to fizyka jest. A kombinacja ze zdalnym włączaniem????hmm, ale w imię czego? bo przeciez nie komfortu :wink:

----------


## yureq

A tak z ciekawości co do ogrzewania... Czy ktoś decyduje się na klasyczną grawitacyjną wentylację? 
W całej prasie budowlanej jest teraz taka ofensywa na rekuperatory, najlepiej z gruntownymi wymiennikami, że aż mi się to podejrzane wydaje  :wink: .
Dodatkowo potencjalne oszczędności wydają mi się za małe w stosunku do kosztów całej instalacji.

----------


## Esiak

> Nie ma mądrzejszego sterownikato fizyka jest. A kombinacja ze zdalnym włączaniem????hmm, ale w imię czego? bo przeciez nie komfortu


 regulator pogodowy załatwiłby sprawę, do tego odpowiednio ustawione okna czasowe na regulatorze...
wiele osób na FM ma tylko ogrzewanie podłogowe i nie narzeka na komfort jego użytkowania...

----------


## yureq

> Nie ma mądrzejszego sterownikato fizyka jest. A kombinacja ze zdalnym włączaniem????hmm, ale w imię czego? bo przeciez nie komfortu


Fizyka fizyką, a sterowanie sterowaniem. Oczywiście, że jak chcesz uzyskać skok ciepła w 1 sekundzie to się*nie da, ale "inteligentniejsze" urządzenie może sterować z predykcją. A zdalne włączanie to właśnie w imię komfortu - jak wyłączasz ogrzewanie na wyjazd to w drodze powrotnej możesz je sobie włączyć by cię*przywitał ciepły dom  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> regulator pogodowy załatwiłby sprawę, do tego odpowiednio ustawione okna czasowe na regulatorze...
> wiele osób na FM ma tylko ogrzewanie podłogowe i nie narzeka na komfort jego użytkowania...


 Miałam regulator pogodowy :wink:  i ustawione okna czasowe :wink:  Mowie o obnizeniu temp w czasie wyjazdów, mozna na piecu, jasne ze tak...Ale mnie si enie chce kombinować, ja chce właczyc i miec ciepło za 1h. Kazdy ma swoje preferencje i tyle. Poiwedziałam ze JA nie zrobie 2 raz, a nie ze podłogówka jest dla D

----------


## [email protected]

> A tak z ciekawości co do ogrzewania... Czy ktoś decyduje się na klasyczną grawitacyjną wentylację? 
> W całej prasie budowlanej jest teraz taka ofensywa na rekuperatory, najlepiej z gruntownymi wymiennikami, że aż mi się to podejrzane wydaje .
> Dodatkowo potencjalne oszczędności wydają mi się za małe w stosunku do kosztów całej instalacji.


 Dlatego ja nie robiłam i nie robię. Tak samo jak pompy ciepła. Pompa w ogole mnie fascynuje. Ludzie nie maja kasy na ocieplenie, ale maja pompę ciepła, która za zycia sie nie zwraca i tyle

----------


## [email protected]

Odnosnie rekuperatora to planuje przyjrzec sie kosztom prądu, zeby niespodzianki nie było, ze sasiad płaci 100, a my 300 zł miesiecznie jak u mojego szwagra.

----------


## yureq

No dokładnie, o kosztach prądu to w ogóle nikt nie pisze  :wink: 
Jakby tak brać na wiarę te wszystkie "obliczenia" to powinno się dać zbudować dom, który więcej odzyskuje energii niż zużywa  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> No dokładnie, o kosztach prądu to w ogóle nikt nie pisze 
> Jakby tak brać na wiarę te wszystkie "obliczenia" to powinno się dać zbudować dom, który więcej odzyskuje energii niż zużywa


 Dodałabym jeszcze ten rozkoszny szum generowany cały czas. Ja mam bardzo dobry słuch i mnie szlag trafia na szemranie

----------


## [email protected]

> A tak z ciekawości co do ogrzewania... Czy ktoś decyduje się na klasyczną grawitacyjną wentylację? 
> W całej prasie budowlanej jest teraz taka ofensywa na rekuperatory, najlepiej z gruntownymi wymiennikami, że aż mi się to podejrzane wydaje .
> Dodatkowo potencjalne oszczędności wydają mi się za małe w stosunku do kosztów całej instalacji.


 Tak, ja decyduję sie na klasyczna wentylację :Smile: po raz drugi zresztą

----------


## aksamitka

> A tak z ciekawości co do ogrzewania... Czy ktoś decyduje się na klasyczną grawitacyjną wentylację? 
> W całej prasie budowlanej jest teraz taka ofensywa na rekuperatory, najlepiej z gruntownymi wymiennikami, że aż mi się to podejrzane wydaje .
> Dodatkowo potencjalne oszczędności wydają mi się za małe w stosunku do kosztów całej instalacji.


my zdecydowalismy sie na mechaniczna, koszt  zblizony do grawitacyjnej ( nie licze pradu) a komfort o niebo lepszy



> Dlatego ja nie robiłam i nie robię. Tak samo jak pompy ciepła. Pompa w ogole mnie fascynuje. Ludzie nie maja kasy na ocieplenie, ale maja pompę ciepła, która za zycia sie nie zwraca i tyle


 u nas pompa powinna zwrocic sie po 10 latach, pozatym  biore nie tylko okres zwrotu ale komfort uzytkowania, nie mam gazu , a węgiel czy ekogroszek mnie nie interesuje, chce miec prawie bezobslugowe i czyste ogrzewania i za to jestem w stanie wiecej zainwestowac ( mowie to z doswiadczenia paleniem węglem)

----------


## [email protected]

> my zdecydowalismy sie na mechaniczna, koszt  zblizony do grawitacyjnej ( nie licze pradu) a komfort o niebo lepszy
> 
>  u nas pompa powinna zwrocic sie po 10 latach, pozatym  biore nie tylko okres zwrotu ale komfort uzytkowania, nie mam gazu , a węgiel czy ekogroszek mnie nie interesuje, chce miec prawie bezobslugowe i czyste ogrzewania i za to jestem w stanie wiecej zainwestowac ( mowie to z doswiadczenia paleniem węglem)


 Przy braku gazu nie dyskutuje o pompie, bo pewnie sama bym sie na nia zdecydowała :Smile:  Grawitacyjna nigdy nie bedzie w cenie mechanicznej, vide koszt prądu :Smile:  sam brak kominów tego nie zwróci

----------


## [email protected]

> my zdecydowalismy sie na mechaniczna, koszt  zblizony do grawitacyjnej ( nie licze pradu) a komfort o niebo lepszy
> 
>  u nas pompa powinna zwrocic sie po 10 latach, pozatym  biore nie tylko okres zwrotu ale komfort uzytkowania, nie mam gazu , a węgiel czy ekogroszek mnie nie interesuje, chce miec prawie bezobslugowe i czyste ogrzewania i za to jestem w stanie wiecej zainwestowac ( mowie to z doswiadczenia paleniem węglem)


 i komfort pojęcie wzgledne :Smile:  Dla mnie komfort to otwarte okna i spiew ptakow, a nie siedzenie w smrodzie bo prad wyłaczyli :wink: ))) kazdy patrzy według siebie

----------


## aksamitka

> i komfort pojęcie wzgledne Dla mnie komfort to otwarte okna i spiew ptakow, a nie siedzenie w smrodzie bo prad wyłaczyli))) kazdy patrzy według siebie


dlatego niech każdy robi jak mu pasuje, 

czy budowa domu nam sie kiedykolwiek zwróci??????

----------


## yureq

> czy budowa domu nam sie kiedykolwiek zwróci??????


A to już pytanie mocno filozoficzne  :smile:  Myślę, że to zależy ile zdrowia się*straci  :smile: 

Jeszcze co do kosztów wentylacji mechanicznej, to nawet najbardziej optymistyczne artykuły jakie czytałem szacowały, że jest ona 2 razy droższa od grawitacyjnej.

----------


## aksamitka

yurek jak dokładnie policzę to podam, nie wiem dokładnie teraz  jaka różnica

----------


## aksamitka

> i komfort pojęcie wzgledne Dla mnie komfort to otwarte okna i spiew ptakow, a nie siedzenie w smrodzie bo prad wyłaczyli))) kazdy patrzy według siebie


jak prąd wyłącza  to mogę otworzyć okno, a zapominasz ze w Polsce jeszcze jest zima ( o właśnie teraz)- jak dlugo masz wtedy otwarte okno??? bo chyba nie siedzisz w smrodzie?

niewazne co wybierzemy, ważne żebyśmy z tego wyboru byli zadowoleni  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> dlatego niech każdy robi jak mu pasuje, 
> 
> czy budowa domu nam sie kiedykolwiek zwróci??????


Nie mowimy czy budowa domu to inwestycja opłacalna, bo korzysci sa niepoliczalne. A juz na pewno nie w taki prosty sposob jak inwestycja w sprzet. Jak kogos stać, to nie widze przeszkód dla fanaberii, ale jak widzę ze jest to kosztem kiepskich okien, niewykonczonego domu, kiepskiego ocieplenia to nie rozumiem i tyle

----------


## [email protected]

> A to już pytanie mocno filozoficzne  Myślę, że to zależy ile zdrowia się*straci 
> 
> Jeszcze co do kosztów wentylacji mechanicznej, to nawet najbardziej optymistyczne artykuły jakie czytałem szacowały, że jest ona 2 razy droższa od grawitacyjnej.


 bo jest :Smile:  najczesciej przeliczaja ze okna wtedy sa nieotwierane i brak kominów.

----------


## aksamitka

> Nie mowimy czy budowa domu to inwestycja opłacalna, bo korzysci sa niepoliczalne. A juz na pewno nie w taki prosty sposob jak inwestycja w sprzet. Jak kogos stać, to nie widze przeszkód dla fanaberii, ale jak widzę ze jest to kosztem kiepskich okien, niewykonczonego domu, kiepskiego ocieplenia to nie rozumiem i tyle


czyli lepiej zainwestować w dobre okna i wentylacje grawitacyjna????  zapewne przez wg ucieka wiecej ciepla niz przez te ciut gorsze  okna..... choc jak czytam forum to nie znalazlam osoby, ktora zainwestowala w wm kosztem kiepskich okien
a moze dla kogos wm lub inne rzeczy to inwestycja oplacalna bo korzysci dla niego sa niepoliczalne?

wiesz ile ludzi tyle opini wiec ciezko kazdemu dogodzic

----------


## Arturo72

> bo jest najczesciej przeliczaja ze okna wtedy sa nieotwierane i brak kominów.


Prosta rekuperacja robiona we własnym zakresie w zależności od domu to od 2-5tys.zł.Przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej ucieka ok.3500kWh*0,3=ok.1tys.zł rocznie,reku odzyskuje z tego ok.80%
Najtańszy rekuperator,nawet ten za 1,5tys.zł będzie zdecydowanie lepszy niż wentylacja grawitacyjna  :smile: 
Oczywiście przy drogich reku i drogich firmach koszt się powiększa do max.20tys.zł
Przy wentylacji mechanicznej można okna otwierać,bzdurą jest pogląd,że okna muszą być zamknięte...
Pompa ciepła p-w dla domu dobrze cieplonego to ok.16tys.zł,jak w przypadku reku można i za 60tys.zł

Ja nastawiłem się na grzanie prądem z uwagi na komfort i ekonomiczność  :smile: 
Dziwne ? Dla mnie nie  :wink: 
Chociaż pompa ciepła w takiej cenie kusi  :wink:

----------


## R&K

> A to już pytanie mocno filozoficzne  Myślę, że to zależy ile zdrowia się*straci 
> Jeszcze co do kosztów wentylacji mechanicznej, to nawet najbardziej optymistyczne artykuły jakie czytałem szacowały, że jest ona 2 razy droższa od grawitacyjnej.


wiec zamiast czytać teksty sponsorowane w prasie - poczytaj FM - są odpowiednie tematy poświęcone Wentylacji mechanicznej  

u mnie w projekcie 3 kominy - nie wybudowałem ani jednego 
zwykłego z cegły bym nie budował tylko jakiś lepszy - systemowy jeśli już .. koszt 6-8 tys , nie wspominając o kosztach robocizny, obróbek blacharskich przy dachu itp , a na komforcie koncząć

liczenie zużycia prądu nie ma tu sensu - więcej się zyskuje na oszczędności ciepła które nie ulatuje przez komin niż wydaje na prąd 
komfort to zawsze świeże powietrze w domu i jego prawidłowa cyrkulacja, brak grzybów i wilgoci - to temat bardzo złożony 

jeśli ktoś uważa że WM jest droga jest w dużym błędzie - można zamontować kanały wentylacyjne i kilka silników EBM - koszt tak mały że komina w połowie nie zdolacie wybudować ...
jeśli chodzi o rekuperator - można kupić tanie , małe rekuperatory do małych domów (do 100,m2) za ok 2-3 tys

i jak to porównać do kosztu 18 tys moich nie wybudowanych kominów ???
WM z reku i GGWC łącznie nie wyszła drożej niż WG , a nawet taniej !!!

nie gdybajcie!!!
policzcie OZC - kolega Asolt lub inni fachowcy - powiedzą wam dokładnie dla Waszego domu jaka jest różnica zapotrzebowania na ciepło przy WM i WG 
policzcie dokładnie jakie kominy chcielibyscie mieć , z czego je zbudować i ile ekipa murująca bierze od 1 komina (bo to tez kosztuje!)
poźniej policzcie ile WM z Reku lub bez kosztuje do Waszego domu 

i dopiero wtedy rozpoczynajcie dyskusje o tym czy sie opłaca czy się nie opłaca

Gosia to nie są fanaberie! okno zawsze możesz otworzyć i posłuchać ptaków! WM pracuje znacznie lepiej niż WG czy otwarte okna !!!
to nie fanaberie!!! 

nikt nie będzie na siłę Cie uszcześliwiał ani też uważał że budujesz jakiś gorszy dom czy coś w tym stylu ...
ale prosze ... dyskutujmy merytorycznie 
a nie na zasadzie nie widziałem ,nie dotykałem ale czytałem albo znajomy mi mówił ...

i jeszcze jedno do PANI LIDER FORUM - Gosia - używaj MULTI-CYTAT !!! - na poprzedniej stronie masz 9 na 20 wpisów - tylko dlatego że na kazdy inny wpis odpowiadasz z osobna - no chyba ze oto chodzi by nabijac licznik wpisami ???

----------


## pukul

co do podłogówki... 
planujemy zrobić na całym dole - 77m2 i tylko podłogówkę. będzie też kominek. Myślicie że to wystarczy?

----------


## [email protected]

> nikt nie będzie na siłę Cie uszcześliwiał ani też uważał że budujesz jakiś gorszy dom czy coś w tym stylu ...
> ale prosze ... dyskutujmy merytorycznie 
> a nie na zasadzie nie widziałem ,nie dotykałem ale czytałem albo znajomy mi mówił ...


 na forum muratora jestem od 2004 i przerobiłam temat wielokrotnie. Nie zrobie sama i nie mam domu 100m2. Byłam w domach gdzie jest wm i nie wiem czy zauwazyłes, dla mnie ten hałas jest nie do zniesienia. Wiem o prawidłowo zrobionej, wyciszonej wm, ja ja słyszę i MNiE przeszkadza.  Grzyb i plesn nie jest argumentem :wink:  bo przy prawidłowej wentylacji grawitacyjnej on nie wystepuje i tyle. Moja decyzja jest przemyslana i świadoma. Nie mówię ze moje rozwiazanie jest lepsze, jest inne po prostu.

----------


## [email protected]

> co do podłogówki... 
> planujemy zrobić na całym dole - 77m2 i tylko podłogówkę. będzie też kominek. Myślicie że to wystarczy?


 zalezy jak duze masz przeszklenia

----------


## [email protected]

> i jeszcze jedno do PANI LIDER FORUM - Gosia - używaj MULTI-CYTAT !!! - na poprzedniej stronie masz 9 na 20 wpisów - tylko dlatego że na kazdy inny wpis odpowiadasz z osobna - no chyba ze oto chodzi by nabijac licznik wpisami ???


każdy sądzi według siebie, tak tylko skomentuje. Nie zamierzam Ci sie tłumaczyć, że osoby ze starego forum, na pewno pare osob ma dostępną inna opcje jeżeli chodzi o cytowanie:> Panie Madry

----------


## R&K

> na forum muratora jestem od 2004 i przerobiłam temat wielokrotnie. Nie zrobie sama i nie mam domu 100m2. Byłam w domach gdzie jest wm i nie wiem czy zauwazyłes, dla mnie ten hałas jest nie do zniesienia. Wiem o prawidłowo zrobionej, wyciszonej wm, ja ja słyszę i MNiE przeszkadza.  Grzyb i plesn nie jest argumentem bo przy prawidłowej wentylacji grawitacyjnej on nie wystepuje i tyle. Moja decyzja jest przemyslana i świadoma. Nie mówię ze moje rozwiazanie jest lepsze, jest inne po prostu.


długość przebuwania niczego tu nie zmienia , a moze wlasnie bardzo duzo ... w ciagu 8 lat wiele w technologi sie zmienia 
ja też nie robie sam - robi mi expert z FM komercyjnie za kase i dalej uwazam ze jest taniej niz w przypadku WG 
o jakim halasie piszesz? wentylacja pracuje 95% czasu na najnizszym biegu - montuje sie ja w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym lub na nieuzytkowym poddaszu - powietrze wylatujace z WM jest niezlyszalne i niewyczuwalne 
oczywiscie w wielu domach WG jako tako sobie radzi - ale w wielu NIE ! taka jest prawda - a ciepło wylatujace przez komin jest POLICZALNE




> co do podłogówki... 
> planujemy zrobić na całym dole - 77m2 i tylko podłogówkę. będzie też kominek. Myślicie że to wystarczy?





> zalezy jak duze masz przeszklenia


[email protected] - nie tylko przeszklaenia maja tu znaczenie- również WM o ktorej piszemy, gdubość izolacji na scianach, pod podłogą oraz na suficie/ stropie , liczba osob w gosp. domowym, usytuowanie wzgledem stron swiata etc!!

pukul - policz OZC - od zapotrzebowania dla domu  dobiera sie dopiero rodzaj i moc zródła ciepła - inaczej to gdybanie - MOZE WYSTARCZY A MOŻE NIE

----------


## Arturo72

> [email protected] - nie tylko przeszklaenia maja tu znaczenie- również WM o ktorej piszemy, gdubość izolacji na scianach, pod podłogą oraz na suficie/ stropie , liczba osob w gosp. domowym, usytuowanie wzgledem stron swiata etc!!
> 
> pukul - policz OZC - od zapotrzebowania dla domu dobiera sie dopiero rodzaj i moc zródła ciepła - inaczej to gdybanie - MOZE WYSTARCZY A MOŻE NIE


Racja,czy podłogówka czy grzejniki nie zależy od samego systemu ale od źródła ciepła odpowiednio dobranego no i sama podłogówka musi być dokładnie wyliczona do zapotrzebowania każdego pomieszczenia.
Pokój może być cały przeszklony ale jeśli podłogówka jest odpowiednio dobrana to też będzie ciepło  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> o jakim halasie piszesz? wentylacja pracuje 95% czasu na najnizszym biegu - montuje sie ja w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym lub na nieuzytkowym poddaszu - powietrze wylatujace z WM jest niezlyszalne i niewyczuwalne


 Mam jedno pytanie mieszkałes w domu z WM? bo ja tak, ja znam to z autopsji, plus w paru przebywałam. Hałas słyszałam za każdym razem, czy teraz bedziesz dyskutował o moich zmysłach:>? w domu swoim bez wentylacji mechanicznej tez mieszkałam, znam z praktyki koszty gazu, komfort przebywania w pomieszczeniu z wg, możesz pochwalic sie tym samym? czy tylko opierasz sie na doświadczeniach innych?

----------


## pukul

muszę się doszkolić  :smile:  nie wiem co to jest OZC  :smile:  ale się dowiem.
projekt podłogówki mam wyliczony przez "fachowca" - razem z projektem więc mam nadzieje że dobrze. martwi mnie tylko ten pokój północny

----------


## R&K

mam w bloku WG i o ile w kuchni , łaziece i na korytarzu działa bo są kratki do 2 kominów to w 2 pokojach - miedzy innymi sypialni - codziennie rano mam "trampka" w ustach - a w pokoju z zamknietymi drzwiami nie da sie nad ranem oddychac i o ile WM ktora jest za głośna można poprawić, WM ktora gdzieś jest źle zaprojektowana mozna przeprojektowac / poprawic - to w przypadku WG nie masz odwrotu ... nie przestawisz komina o 1-2 m w domu , co najwyzej mozesz nowy wybudowac , lub jesli zbytnio wyciaga - ze aż huczy - zaklejasz kratkę kartką papieru 

ilu z Was tak robiło ??? 80% 90%? 99.99%? po to by w zimie było cieplej ? po to by ciepło nie uciekało ??

jesli masz takie doświadczenia to tylko wspolczuc ze w takim domu mieszkalas/ że taka WM miałaś  i że tak maja twoi znajomi 
- nie pisz ze coś jest złe skoro nie jest (ja nie pisze że WG jest zła ) - tylko że Tobie nie odpowiada bo masz takie i takie doswiadczenia

----------


## R&K

> muszę się doszkolić  nie wiem co to jest OZC  ale się dowiem.
> projekt podłogówki mam wyliczony przez "fachowca" - razem z projektem więc mam nadzieje że dobrze. martwi mnie tylko ten pokój północny


pytanie tylko jak fachowiec i na podstawie czego wyliczał - palec do góry i wróżymy ...

----------


## pukul

Czy ktoś się orientuje jakie są ceny więźby? mam ofertę na 750 zł za m3 i nie wiem czy szukać dalej

----------


## Arturo72

> Czy ktoś się orientuje jakie są ceny więźby? mam ofertę na 750 zł za m3 i nie wiem czy szukać dalej


Ja taniej nie znalazłem a płaciłem 780zł/m3 z impregnacją.Moim zdaniem  fajna cena.

----------


## [email protected]

> WM ktora jest za głośna można poprawić, WM ktora gdzieś jest źle zaprojektowana mozna przeprojektowac / poprawic - to w przypadku WG nie masz odwrotu ... nie przestawisz komina o 1-2 m w domu , co najwyzej mozesz nowy wybudowac , lub jesli zbytnio wyciaga - ze aż huczy - zaklejasz kratkę kartką papieru 
> jesli masz takie doświadczenia to tylko wspolczuc ze w takim domu mieszkalas/ że taka WM miałaś  i że tak maja twoi znajomi 
> - nie pisz ze coś jest złe skoro nie jest (ja nie pisze że WG jest zła ) - tylko że Tobie nie odpowiada bo masz takie i takie doswiadczenia


 możesz mi pokazac paluszkiem z cytatem miejsce w którym napisałam, ze wentylacja mechaniczna jest zła? Cytat poproszę. Cytat nie wnioski. Współczuc mi nie musisz, moim znajomym też. Buduja nowy dom już bez wm, ja każdemu mogę zyczyć by miał taki dom, jak mój stary. Złosliwe zauważe ze wymiana rur na mniejsza srednice musi byc calkiem zabawna i łatwa do przeprowadzenia:-> KOncze temat, bo cechuje Cie złośliwość, nie tylko w stosunku do mnie. Dla mnie budowa jest i była przyjmnością i nie planuje tego zmieniac wdając sie w nic nie wnoszące dyskusję

----------


## Arturo72

> Buduja nowy dom już bez wm


Nie wierzę...
Prawdopodobnie za kilka lat będą budowali trzeci dom  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> Nie wierzę...
> Prawdopodobnie za kilka lat będą budowali trzeci dom


żartujesz? prawda? okolicznosci typu przeprowadzka nie istnieja dla Ciebie? Odbierasz prawo ludziom do decyzji i wyboru WG? w sumie brak mi słów. Znam paru fanatyków, odnotuje kolejny odłam

----------


## Atlanta

marta&robert skąd jesteście? może być na pw  :wink: 
*
*
ja robię podłogówkę tylko w łazienkach i korytarzach

co do wentylacji-uwaga będzie grawitacja  :tongue:

----------


## aganie

> Sylwkali -krajanie,i wszyscy rozpoczynający budowę pamiętajcie o próbie szczelności domu,na etapie wiatroizolacji poddasza.Dobrze zrobiona wiatroizolacja przez dwa lata eksploatacji domu zafunduje wam wycieczkę w ciepłe regiony Europy.


A jak się robi taką próbę?

----------


## yureq

> wiec zamiast czytać teksty sponsorowane w prasie - poczytaj FM - są odpowiednie tematy poświęcone Wentylacji mechanicznej  
> 
> u mnie w projekcie 3 kominy - nie wybudowałem ani jednego 
> zwykłego z cegły bym nie budował tylko jakiś lepszy - systemowy jeśli już .. koszt 6-8 tys , nie wspominając o kosztach robocizny, obróbek blacharskich przy dachu itp , a na komforcie koncząć


Nie uważam się za eksperta, ale wydaje mi się, że cena komina wentylacyjnego jest mocno przestrzelona.



> liczenie zużycia prądu nie ma tu sensu - więcej się zyskuje na oszczędności ciepła które nie ulatuje przez komin niż wydaje na prąd 
> komfort to zawsze świeże powietrze w domu i jego prawidłowa cyrkulacja, brak grzybów i wilgoci - to temat bardzo złożony


Oczywiście komfort pod warunkiem, że nie będzie awarii zasilania, ale to sam wiem że czepialstwo.



> jeśli ktoś uważa że WM jest droga jest w dużym błędzie - można zamontować kanały wentylacyjne i kilka silników EBM - koszt tak mały że komina w połowie nie zdolacie wybudować ...
> jeśli chodzi o rekuperator - można kupić tanie , małe rekuperatory do małych domów (do 100,m2) za ok 2-3 tys


Podobnie jak [email protected] planuję budowę większego domu.



> i jak to porównać do kosztu 18 tys moich nie wybudowanych kominów ???
> WM z reku i GGWC łącznie nie wyszła drożej niż WG , a nawet taniej !!!


Dobra to jest jakaś magia. Przypomina mi to deklaracje sprzedawcy Zeptera, który obiecywał że jak kupisz garnki na raty za 240zł/mies. to będziesz oszczędzał 300 zł/mies.  Jeżeli twój kosztorys wychodzi ci korzystniej niż w sponsorowanym artykule, to coś tu jest nie tak.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Wentylacja grawitacyjna, Pc nie będzie - przy ich aktualnych cenach, i w zasadzie konieczności ogrzewania podłogowego po całości, dość bardzo ogranicza wykończeniówke. Generalnie im mniej cudów technuki tym lepiej, taniej, i ryzyko awarii mniejszem.
Nakręciłem sie na okna dachowe VELUX INTEGRA z roletami zewnętrzymi, w sumie cztery raz drożej niż same okna, niezły bajer ale kto i kiedy będzie z tego korzystał. Od roku obserwowałem dwóch sąsiadów co to mają, może kilka razy korzystali z tej całej elektroniki. To ja wolę za te pieniadze kolbką czy co tam będzie zainstalowane te rolety opuścić ręcznie, zamiast z d....pą na kanapie siedzieć. A ryzyko awarii o ile mniejsze!!!!
Dlatego, trzeba zachwać rozsądek, i nie podpalać się modą, bo ona szybko przemija, a dom pewnie będzie służył do końca życia.
Budowa domu pod hasłem" co się kiedy zwróci, nie ma sensu, bo to się nigdy nie zwróci, bo to chałupa ma być a nie bussnes.

----------


## kupiecjudex

A jeszcze jedno:
Buduje ktoś może SEWERYNĘ z archipelagu, według tego projektu?
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...?Name=Seweryna

Szukam już z rok czasu kogoś na tym forum, i znalazłem jedną osobę niestety nie specjalnie komunikatywną  :sad:

----------


## aksamitka

u nas wiezba po 750

----------


## iwcia7

Witam wszystkich, 
w końcu po dwuletnim śledzeniu forum muratora możemy dołączyć do grupy budujących się na wiosnę. Za tydzień mamy dostać uprawomocnienie pozwolenia. Będziemy budować  "Dom w rododendronach 5"  z kilkoma zmianami.

----------


## jarko17

> u nas wiezba po 750



Cena brutto?
U nas impregnowana zanurzeniowo 780 netto...

----------


## jarko17

> Ja taniej nie znalazłem a płaciłem 780zł/m3 z impregnacją.Moim zdaniem  fajna cena.


Z jakiego tartaku brałes? Impregnowana ciśnieniowo czy zanurzeniowo? Pytam bo w sumie z niedaleka jesteś i może też skorzystam :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> A tak z ciekawości co do ogrzewania... Czy ktoś decyduje się na klasyczną grawitacyjną wentylację? 
> W całej prasie budowlanej jest teraz taka ofensywa na rekuperatory, najlepiej z gruntownymi wymiennikami, że aż mi się to podejrzane wydaje .
> Dodatkowo potencjalne oszczędności wydają mi się za małe w stosunku do kosztów całej instalacji.


tak, my

----------


## R&K

> Dlatego, trzeba zachwać rozsądek, i nie podpalać się modą, bo ona szybko przemija, a dom pewnie będzie służył do końca życia.
> Budowa domu pod hasłem" co się kiedy zwróci, nie ma sensu, bo to się nigdy nie zwróci, bo to chałupa ma być a nie bussnes.


zgadza się - i to jest dobre podejście - tylko tak  sobie myślę - większość inwestorów buduje na czuja ... może dlatego że średnio 50% osób było w szkole na bakier z matematyka i fizyką nie liczy ile dom będzie palił i ile będzie kosztowała eksploatacja - każdy chciałby mieć dom energooszczędny - trzeba sobie wprost powiedzieć - nie da się wybudować domu z zapotrzebowaniem poniżej 50 kWh/1m2/rok bez WM z reku - na całym FM chyba nie ma takiej osoby której by się to udało 




> Nie uważam się za eksperta, ale wydaje mi się, że cena komina wentylacyjnego jest mocno przestrzelona.


ja zrezygnowałem z budowy kominów zupełnie , 2 były wentylacyjno-spalinowe 1 tylko wentylacyjny - policzyłem kiedyś dokładnie i zaoszczędziłem na ich niebudowaniu ponad 20 tyś - oczywiście można zbudować i za 10 tyś takie kominy - przy czym mnie najtańsze/najgorsze rozwiązanie nie interesowałoby gdybym budował "tradycyjnie"




> Oczywiście komfort pod warunkiem, że nie będzie awarii zasilania, ale to sam wiem że czepialstwo.


gdy prądu nie ma - otwierasz okno i masz wentylacje i świeże powietrze , bez prądu również nie działa pompa w kominku lub kotłowni gazowej ... ale to już czepialstwo




> Podobnie jak [email protected] planuję budowę większego domu.


ja mam 148 m2 i pełna instalacja WM z reku + GGWC wyszła mnie na poziomie budowy 3 kominów




> Dobra to jest jakaś magia. Przypomina mi to deklaracje sprzedawcy Zeptera, który obiecywał że jak kupisz garnki na raty za 240zł/mies. to będziesz oszczędzał 300 zł/mies.  Jeżeli twój kosztorys wychodzi ci korzystniej niż w sponsorowanym artykule, to coś tu jest nie tak.


nie czaruj ... weź "kartkę papieru" i policz - *zacznij od OZC* - od wyliczenia przyszłego zapotrzebowania Twojego domu na energie 
poźniej policz ile co kosztuje i jakie dzieki temu masz realne oszczedności - uwzgędnij koszty eksplaatacji i kredytu itp 
ja nikogo nie mam zamiaru przekonywac i czarować 

ja , Artur i wielu innych policzyliśmy .... 
wiem wiem... jesteśmy niemili bo piszemy prawde
a prawda w oczy kole - tak mówią  ...

możecie naszych postów nie czytać 
możecie a nawet nie powinniście  zaglądać na FM na wątek dla osób grzejących prądem czy na wątek "mój dom pasywny, 3 litrowy czy 5 litrowy" , czy "KTO MA REKUPERATOR KTÓRY JU? DZIA?A!!" bo tam są sami budowlani EXTREMIŚCI a może nawet i terroryści

----------


## [email protected]

helou, czekam na cytat, jestem upierdliwym prawnikiem trzymajacym sie faktów.

```

wiem wiem... jesteśmy niemili bo piszemy prawdea prawda w oczy kole - tak mówią ... 


```

 to ja bym chętnie te prawdę tezą poparła

----------


## yureq

> Wentylacja grawitacyjna, Pc nie będzie - przy ich aktualnych cenach, i w zasadzie konieczności ogrzewania podłogowego po całości, dość bardzo ogranicza wykończeniówke. Generalnie im mniej cudów technuki tym lepiej, taniej, i ryzyko awarii mniejszem.


Szczerze mówiąc sam mam podobne odczucia. Nie można być ślepo oddanym tradycyjnym rozwiązaniom, ale im mniej skomplikowany system tym bardziej odporny.

----------


## [email protected]

> Szczerze mówiąc sam mam podobne odczucia. Nie można być ślepo oddanym tradycyjnym rozwiązaniom, ale im mniej skomplikowany system tym bardziej odporny.


 Mam to samo, po akcji z super wypasionym piecem z pogodówka i cudami.

----------


## ziuta62

Witam w gronie WG. Mało tego, ja bedę miała domek ocieplony perlitem, proszkiem poliuretanowym, i Kingspanem. I okna są u mnie pouchylane w zimę nawet przy minusowych temperaturach. Sypialnia to juz mus. Jak się płaci czynsz plus rachunki w granicach tysiąca za 50m2  to nawet zapłacenie takiej samej kwoty za 150m to już jest zysk. Nie zamierzam bawić się w cyborga i biegac od wskaznika do wskażnika i podniecać się tak przyziemnymi pierdołami. Dom trzeba ocieplić. A jakie instalacje i systemy grzewcze wybieramy to już nasza indywidualna sprawa. Czy ktoś czytał ostatniego Muratora? Chyba nie. Tam jest bardzo ciekawy artukuł o tym co tutaj dyskutujecie. 
Tylko mi proszę nie mówić, że z tych rur świeże powietrze wpada do domu bo nie jestesmy w przedszkolu. Tak wiem, tam są filtry. A benzyna bezołowiowa nie zawiera ołowiu. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## aksamitka

> Cena brutto?
> U nas impregnowana zanurzeniowo 780 netto...


brutto nie impregnowana,- to zrobimy sami

----------


## groszek36

Witam wszystkich !!!
Mam przyjemność również powiedzieć że zaczynam budowę swojego domku w tym roku...
Wybór padł na projekt gotowy z kolekcji muaratora M 51a wersja lustrzana...
Pozwolenie jest, ekipa zamówiona, materiały na stan surowy zamknięty zamówione w dobrych cenach (dobry kupmel prowadzi hurtownię materiałów budowlanych) w Niemczech jest taniej...
Będę budował z bloczków z betonu komórkowego solbet-dobra cena i wydajne mało odpadów...
Lokacja: Bielawa, woj. dolnośląskie
Pozdrawiam wszystkich...

----------


## Piczman

> Grzyb i plesn nie jest argumentem bo przy prawidłowej wentylacji grawitacyjnej on nie wystepuje i tyle.


Merytoryczna dyskusja wymaga nieco większego wysiłku niż takie stwierdzenie .

Proszę, opisz jak powinna wyglądać prawidłowa wentylacja grawitacyjna w domu jednorodzinnym ,,, ze szczegółami !
Chętnie dowiem się czegoś nowego  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

> Tylko mi proszę nie mówić, że z tych rur świeże powietrze wpada do domu bo nie jestesmy w przedszkolu.


Wpada takie jak na zewnątrz.
Mnie jak sąsiad szambo wypuści obok to wpada bardzo nieświeże !

----------


## [email protected]

> Merytoryczna dyskusja wymaga nieco większego wysiłku niż takie stwierdzenie .
> 
> Proszę, opisz jak powinna wyglądać prawidłowa wentylacja grawitacyjna w domu jednorodzinnym ,,, ze szczegółami !
> Chętnie dowiem się czegoś nowego


 A dlaczego w ogole  mam to zrobić? bo ladnie poprosiłeś:> Nie zauwazyłam i zwyczajnie nie chce mnie się...Powiem tylko tyle, nie znam uczucia cyt " kapcia w buzi" jak ladnie określił kolega. Grzybów, plesni i smrodów. Najwyrazniej musiałam mieć spory komfort, bo buduję 2 dom również bez wentylacji mechanicznej.

Zabawne posiadacze WM cechuje pewnego rodzaju agresja i kompletny brak tolerancji w stosunku do potrzeb innych ludzi, moze to ten brak swieżego powietrza tak działa :>

----------


## Piczman

Ja absolutnie nie mam nic do WG .
Jak jestem za wentylacją która działa, ta z kominami może działać bardzo dobrze jeśli zbudujemy ją prawidłowo .
Ale tylko pod tym warunkiem !

Dobrze zbudowana wentylacja grawitacyjna ? OK, ale jedno mnie martwi ,,,

JESZCZE TAKIEJ NIE WIDZIAŁEM !

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja absolutnie nie mam nic do WG .
> Jak jestem za wentylacją która działa, ta z kominami może działać bardzo dobrze jeśli zbudujemy ją prawidłowo .
> Ale tylko pod tym warunkiem !
> 
> Dobrze zbudowana wentylacja grawitacyjna ? OK, ale jedno mnie martwi ,,,
> 
> JESZCZE TAKIEJ NIE WIDZIAŁEM !


 Nie wiem co według Ciebie oznacza prawidłowa wentylacja grawitacyjna  :Confused:  dla mnie oznacza komfort w domu i rozsądne pieniadze za ogrzewanie. Projekt miałam indywidualny i dobrych branzystów, to wszystko

----------


## Piczman

No to nie podyskutujemy  :sad: 
Myślałem że jednak wiesz o czym piszesz !?

Czy "dobry branżysta" wykonał u Ciebie nawiewy z zewnątrz ? Bo chyba nie zaprojektował komina nawiewnego ?

----------


## [email protected]

> No to nie podyskutujemy 
> Myślałem że jednak wiesz o czym piszesz !?
> 
> Czy "dobry branżysta" wykonał u Ciebie nawiewy z zewnątrz ? Bo chyba nie zaprojektował komina nawiewnego ?


 Znowu, napisałam ze bede miała wentylacje mechaniczną, ze miałam i byłam zadowolona. O co Ci chodzi? o czepianie się? czy chcesz poznać rozwiązania? mogłabym siegnać do projektu i Ci opisać, ale Ty jestes niemiły i arogancki, to jaki mam miec powód? czy jak powiem że farby mnie sie sprawdziły i bylam z nich zadowolona, to kazdesz mi skład podać?Chcesz mi udowodnić że jednak miałam złą WG? serio, teraz juz w ogóle nie rozumiem o co Ci chodzi. Niby nie krytykujesz, a starasz sie podważyć decyzję o WM i udowodnić ze nie znam sie na szczegółach technicznych. Nie znam, nie muszę. Stac mnie na fachowca, dobrze wykonal swoja prace i jako inwestor byłam zadowolona przez 6 lat, to chyba najważniejsze.

Tak, miałam nawiewy z zewnątrz

----------


## Piczman

Nie podważam decyzji o wyborze rodzaju wentylacji.
Ja w Twoim domu mieszkał nie będę .
Wpadłem tu sprawdzić czy wiesz o czym piszesz .
Niestety nie wiesz.

Jaki masz ciąg kominowy gdy na zewnątrz jest +25 C ?

Skoro twierdzisz że masz dobrze zrobioną wentylację to musisz mieć nasady kominowe które wymuszają ciąg mechanicznie w momencie kiedy grawitacja przestaje działać.
Oczywiście do tego nawiewy świeżego powietrza z zewnątrz w odpowiednich miejscach w domu.

I gdzie napisałem coś niemiłego ?

 :sad:

----------


## yureq

No i właśnie dlatego wentylacja mechaniczna wydaje mi się*podejrzana:
1. W prasie budowlanej po prostu nie ma dla niej innej alternatywy.
2. Wychodzi ona tak tanio, że praktycznie za darmo, jeśli nie lepiej.
3. Mieszkanie w domach z wentylacją grawitacyjną jest "niemożliwe" bo się*człowiek udusi zaraz jak wejdzie.
4. Entuzjaści WM propagują ją zacieklej niż entuzjaści "Strażnicy" swoją*wiarę.

Jak dla mnie to jakiś obłęd. Mało przekonujący są dla mnie ludzie, który na mnie krzyczą.

----------


## ewastudio1

Już od tego czytania zrobiło mi się goooorąco  :tongue: a

----------


## [email protected]

> No i właśnie dlatego wentylacja mechaniczna wydaje mi się*podejrzana:
> 1. W prasie budowlanej po prostu nie ma dla niej innej alternatywy.
> 2. Wychodzi ona tak tanio, że praktycznie za darmo, jeśli nie lepiej.
> 3. Mieszkanie w domach z wentylacją grawitacyjną jest "niemożliwe" bo się*człowiek udusi zaraz jak wejdzie.
> 4. Entuzjaści WM propagują ją zacieklej niż entuzjaści "Strażnicy" swoją*wiarę.
> 
> Jak dla mnie to jakiś obłęd. Mało przekonujący są dla mnie ludzie, który na mnie krzyczą.


Krzyczą jak krzyczą :wink:  wmawiaja Ci że jestes blondynką i nie masz prawa do wyrażania własnego zdania, odnosnie odczuwanego komfortu, to jest kuriozum. Nie masz mechanicznej jestes głupia/głupi, koniec kropka. A ja mam cały czas przed nosem swojego szwagra z super duper wm i jego minę przy 300 zł miesiecznie za prąd. Za taka kase to ja jeszcze bardziej ochoczo bede okna otwierała. Ale charakterystyczne jest dla FM, ze jak ktos da ciała, to sie juz nigdy do tego nie przyzna. Dzwinie milką Ci, którzy płaca za naprawe elektroniki w pompie ciepła 1500 zl itd itd. Cóż taka natura ludzka, ale z wymiana doświadczeń nie ma to co tutaj zaobserwowalismy nic wspólnego.

----------


## [email protected]

> Już od tego czytania zrobiło mi się goooorąco a


bo to sprytny sposób na dodatkowa energię :wink:  generowana przez inwestora :wave:

----------


## ewastudio1

> bo to sprytny sposób na dodatkowa energię generowana przez inwestora


J na takie tamaty wolę się nie wypowiadać bo się nie znam ale po jakimś czasie będę wiedziałam troszkę więcej  :yes:

----------


## ewastudio1

Mam mały a może duży problem pan fachowiec oznajmił mi że przy pracy dachu może on się kołysać że miał już kilka takich przypadków czy to możliwe bo boje się ja mam otwartą przestrzeń nad salonem ale z drugiej strony to jest projekt INDYWIDUALNY więc osoba która go robiła chyba zna się a może się myle  :mad:

----------


## cronin

Uch ale się niemiło zrobiło i to na wątku dla bocianków.
Może trochę zdrowego rozsądku?
Zaraz zaczniemy dzielić się na tych "nowoczesnych" i "tradycjonalistów" z odpowiednimi przymiotnikami. Każdy sam wie czego oczekuje od swojego domu (a jeśli nie wie to ostatnia chwila żeby się nad tym zastanowić) i tak buduje. Ja do swojej koncepcji dochodziłam rok i przez ten czas dokształcałam się i obmyślałam co potrzebuję a czego nie. Ale nie zamierzam twierdzić że jest to jedyna słuszna koncepcja. A jak już się wybuduję i zamieszkam to wtedy się okaże czy miałam rację.
Teraz to pusta dyskusja.

----------


## [email protected]

> Mam mały a może duży problem pan fachowiec oznajmił mi że przy pracy dachu może on się kołysać że miał już kilka takich przypadków czy to możliwe bo boje się ja mam otwartą przestrzeń nad salonem ale z drugiej strony to jest projekt INDYWIDUALNY więc osoba która go robiła chyba zna się a może się myle


 jak to kolysać :sad: ????zadzwon do architekta swojego i zapytaj

----------


## Piczman

A może warto posłuchać kogoś kto zbudował i wie o czym pisze ?
Może ten wątek jest właśnie po to ?

Ja nie krzyczę i nie krzyczałem jeszcze w tym wątku .

Próbuję coś wyjaśnić a odpisujecie w stylu :

"wmawiaja Ci że jestes blondynką i nie masz prawa do wyrażania własnego zdania"
"Nie masz mechanicznej jestes głupia/głupi, koniec kropka"
"Mieszkanie w domach z wentylacją grawitacyjną jest "niemożliwe" bo się*człowiek udusi zaraz jak wejdzie"


Troszkę więcej powagi i szacunku dla kogoś kto włożył wiele czasu i serca w to forum .

Trzymam kciuki za Was wszystkich, budowa domu to ogromne wyzwanie.
Jestem do dyspozycji, chętnie pomogę w sprawie wentylacji grawitacyjnej, ja WIEM jak ja obsługiwać.
Wiem jak sprawić żeby dała się lubić, nie wyziębiała nadmiernie domu podczas mrozów, nie nawiewała zamiast wywiewać .
To na prawdę trudny temat, niestety często pomijany .
Nie wystarczy zbudować 3 kominów !
Kominy te nie są do ozdoby !

----------


## [email protected]

> A może warto posłuchać kogoś kto zbudował i wie o czym pisze ?
> Może ten wątek jest właśnie po to ?
> 
> 
> Trzymam kciuki za Was wszystkich, budowa domu to ogromne wyzwanie.
> Jestem do dyspozycji, chętnie pomogę w sprawie wentylacji grawitacyjnej, ja WIEM jak ja obsługiwać.
> Wiem jak sprawić żeby dała się lubić, nie wyziębiała nadmiernie domu podczas mrozów, nie nawiewała zamiast wywiewać .
> To na prawdę trudny temat, niestety często pomijany .
> Nie wystarczy zbudować 3 kominów !
> Kominy te nie są do ozdoby !


 a nie mozna tak bylo od razu?

----------


## Piczman

Pozwól będę zaczynał i kończył po swojemu .
Nigdy po chamsku i nigdy z krzykiem a zawsze z zamiarem pomocy .

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## [email protected]

> Pozwól będę zaczynał i kończył po swojemu .
> 
> Pozdrawiam !


Doprawdy nawet nie śmiałabym Ci zasugerować jak zaczynać i jak kończyć, mogę jedynie jedynie wyciagnać wnioski, bo w końcu po tym poznaje się mężczyznę :wink:

----------


## Piczman

Aaaaa, czyli ty z tych wymagających ?

 :big grin: 

Polecam jeszcze to, cały skecz fajny ale końcówka w temacie  :wink: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbXSE...layer_embedded

----------


## marta&robert

*Atlanta*, jesteśmy z Łodzi, budujemy się w Rąbieniu AB. A Ty?

Co do rekuperacji, to mnie przerażają koszty zakupu i zastanawiam się, czy to rzeczywiście "będzie działało". Jednak gdy teraz mieszkam w 15-letnim domku moich rodziców, gdzie zimą dosłownie wiatr wieje w kominie wentylacyjnym w kuchni, a w pokojach dzieci mam cały czas albo za gorąco, albo za zimno, powietrze okropnie suche - i, niestety, nawilżacz działający non stop nie załatwia sprawy - to cóż, chcę mieć WM i mam nadzieję, że zgodnie z tym co mówi mój mąż, komfort życia w takim domu będzie wyższy. No jasne, nasz dom będzie nowy, lepsze rozwiązania niż w tym rodziców itp. Ale mimo wszystko. 
Co do kosztów eksploatacji - to się okaże. Na razie "widzę" tylko ile ciepła tracimy przez WG. Ale nie widzę ile tracimy pieniędzy.. Mnie osobiście przekonują obrazki w "Pakiecie Energooszczędnym" Muratora (kto ma projekt Muratora, ten pewnie widział i czytał) pokazujące ile ciepła ucieka z domu. Dlatego postaramy się zbudować dom jak najbardziej ciepły (w sensie szczelności), i rekuperator wydaje się sensownym tego uzupełnieniem. Szkoda tylko, że nie wiem jak go zrobic samemu - gdyby ktos mógł podsunąć jakieś rozwiązania partyzanckie, to ja chętnie sie z nimi zapoznam  :wink: 

A co do wszystkich super rozwiązań energooszczędnych, to wniosek jaki mi się nasuwa jest taki: im cieplejszy dom, tym bardziej nieopłacalne są wszystkie energooszczędne technologie. Im cieplejszy dom tym mniej ciepła musi wytworzyc pompa ciepła do jego ogrzania, więc dłużej sie będzie amortyzować jej zakup. Instalowanie w jednym, energooszczędnym domu wielu energooszczędnych technologii (pompa, rekuperator, solary) mija sie z celem z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia. To jak inwestycja na początku budowy (gdy akurat kasy brakuje), z której zyski będziemy czerpać tak długo, że może nigdy nie zdąrzymy ich "wyczerpać" - czyli nigdy się nam nie zwróci. Po prostu dobrze ocieplony dom kosztuje, rekuperator, pompa itp - też. A dom tani w obsłudze to jak spłacanie rat - wychodzi ostatecznie drożej, ale płacisz powiedzmy 400zł miesięcznie, a nie 40 tys jednorazowo... Być może więc taniej byłoby wybudować zimny dom i opalać go węglem?  :wink: 
Choć może się mylę?

P.S. Powiedzcie co trzeba zrobić żeby wstawiać emotikonki w tekście? Wiem, śmieszne pytanie, ale jakoś nie widzę ich w oknie odpowiedzi, więc pytam i z góry dzięki za odpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Aaaaa, czyli ty z tych wymagających ?
> 
> 
> 
> Polecam jeszcze to, cały skecz fajny ale końcówka w temacie 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbXSE...layer_embedded


 genialne, pozwól ze sobie ukradę :wink:  Piekne!!!!

----------


## Piczman

> Być może więc taniej byłoby wybudować zimny dom i opalać go węglem? 
> Choć może się mylę?


Kiedyś tak było, ale wtedy węgiel był po 300 zł.
Nikt się nie przejmował głupotami typu okna 3-szybowa czy odzysk ciepła z wentylacji .
Realia się zmieniają, przepisy i technologie budowanie też .
trzeba się dopasować .
Można też robić wszystko po swojemu ale wychodzą babole .

Co do samej wentylacji to WM to bardzo duży skok, daje na prawdę fajne zyski ( nie tylko ekonomiczne) .
Podliczcie sobie WSZYSTKIE koszty budowy kominów.
W niektórych projektach wyjdzie tak że rekuperacja wyniesie tyle samo.
Nie zawsze i nie wszędzie oczywiście.
Ale na prawdę warto ją założyć.
Co do kosztów użytkowania to moja centrala pobiera 40-70 W .
W większym domu będzie to 60-120 W .
To są koszty rzędu 250-400 zł rocznie .
W domu opalanym nawet paliwem stałym te pieniądze wracają do nas dzięki wymiennikowi co pozwala nam na wentylowanie cały rok niezależnie od temp. zewnętrznych .

Trzeba zachować zdrowy rozsądek jak ze wszystkim, koszt takiej instalacji w moim wykonaniu to nieco ponad 10 tyś zł .
Wiem że można wydać 20 i 30 tyś ale czy warto inwestować w centrale wentylacyjne z pięknymi wyświetlaczami ?

Widziałem domy za 0,5 miliona z 4-5 kominami .
Aż mnie skręca na ten widok .

----------


## [email protected]

> Co do kosztów użytkowania to moja centrala pobiera 40-70 W .
> W większym domu będzie to 60-120 W .
> Czy to aż tak dużo ?


 A co z kominkiem? jakie masz koszty pradu miesięcznie?

Doczytałam 350-400 zł rocznie  :ohmy:  to jakim cudem ten moj szwagier płaci miesiecznie 300 zł???hmm

----------


## [email protected]

:ohmy:

----------


## Piczman

Kominek to kominek, zakładam że planujesz z zamkniętą komorą spalania.
Dopływ powietrza z zewnątrz też .
Nie ma przeciwwskazań .

Płacę 120 zł miesięcznie za prąd, nie mam gazu, gotujemy na indukcji .
Wentylacja chodzi całodobowo, pompa do podłogówki też 6 miesięcy w roku non stop .
Moi rodzice płacą tyle samo mimo że gotują na gazie a dom tradycyjny, bez energooszczędnych nowinek .

----------


## Piczman

> P.S. Powiedzcie co trzeba zrobić żeby wstawiać emotikonki w tekście? Wiem, śmieszne pytanie, ale jakoś nie widzę ich w oknie odpowiedzi, więc pytam i z góry dzięki za odpowiedź


Dołączam się, od kiedy zmienili forum nie mam nigdzie tych fajnych ikonek  :sad:

----------


## [email protected]

> Kominek to kominek, zakładam że planujesz z zamkniętą komorą spalania.
> Dopływ powietrza z zewnątrz też .
> Nie ma przeciwwskazań .
> 
> Płacę 120 zł miesięcznie za prąd, nie mam gazu, gotujemy na indukcji .
> Wentylacja chodzi całodobowo, pompa do podłogówki też 6 miesięcy w roku non stop .
> Moi rodzice płacą tyle samo mimo że gotują na gazie a dom tradycyjny, bez energooszczędnych nowinek .


 nadal mnie fascynuje skad tak ogromne roznice w kosztach pradu, hmm



> Dołączam się, od kiedy zmienili forum nie mam nigdzie tych fajnych ikonek


na dole masz szybka odpowiedz i ikonki, dajesz więcej ikon i macie  :Smile: emotikony, albo zmieniasz ustawienia na zaawansowane ustawienia tekstu, a nie tekst zwykły

----------


## Piczman

Tu nie ma czarów .
Centrala wentylacyjna na wydatku średnim 150 m5/h pobiera 50-100 W .
Bywają i takie które biorą więcej, zależy jakie wentylatory .
Płacąc 300 zł miesięcznie musi mieć centralę która pobiera średnio 740 Watt a to nie jest możliwe .
Może tyle płaci za całość ?
Wtedy mogło by się zgadzać.
Za WM nie płaci więcej niż 50 zł /miesiąc zakładając że ma duży dom i energożerną centralę .

PS> Ja nie mam emo ikonek w szybkiej odpowiedzi :

----------


## [email protected]

> PS> Ja nie mam emo ikonek w szybkiej odpowiedzi :


wejdz w operacje u góry, zaawansowane i tam zmien tekst zwykły na tekst chyba zaawansowany jakos tak, kropkę trzeba postawic. Wtedy sie pojawią emotikony



 Zaawansowany edytor - edycja w trybie WYSIWYG
 Podstawowy edytor - proste okno tekstowe
 Standardowy edytor - dodatkowa kontrola tekstu

----------


## Piczman

[[email protected];5202779]wejdz w operacje u góry, zaawansowane i tam zmien tekst zwykły na tekst chyba zaawansowany jakos tak, kropkę trzeba postawic. Wtedy sie pojawią emotikony



 Ok, mam  :wave:

----------


## marta&robert

Ja też nie mogę znaleźć tych ikonek nawet w zaawansowanej edycji, tam mam tylko ikony wiadomości.

Wracając do tematu, Piczman, jeśli to rzeczywiście kosztuje 50zł/ miesiąc to się piszę  :smile:  A jaką masz pompę ciepła? Rzeczywiście mało Ci wychodzi na miesiąc za prąd. Mój brat ma pompę woda-woda z odwiertami (nie pamiętam jak to się fachowo nazywa, sorki), płytę indukcyjnąi generalnie wszystko na prąd (też nie ma gazu), w tym wodę z własnej studni, i jak ostatnio policzyli płacą ok. 500zł/ miesiąc. Hmm. Trochę przerażająca wizja. Co prawda poza wywozem szamba są to jedyne koszty eksploatacji domu. CZYŻBY REKUPERATOR DAWAŁ TAKIE ZYSKI ENERGII??!!

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja też nie mogę znaleźć tych ikonek nawet w zaawansowanej edycji, tam mam tylko ikony wiadomości.


Zaawansowany edytor - edycja w trybie WYSIWYG
Podstawowy edytor - proste okno tekstowe
Standardowy edytor - dodatkowa kontrola tekstu :yes:

----------


## Piczman

Ja nie mam pompy, pisałem o pompie obiegowej do CO .
Grzeję brykietem drzewnym , spalam go w kotle stałopalnym .

Moja WM pobiera 15-20 zł/miesiąc .
Żeby płacić 50 zł/miesiąc to jak wspomniałem trzeba bardzo dużej centrali dla sporych potrzeb .

----------


## R&K

Kosztów Gosiu nie masz żadnych - ale nie masz 365 dni w roku gwarancji działania wentylacji na 1 poziomie 
tak jak Paweł pisał są dni gdy wentylacja działa lepiej raz gorzej , raz działa za mocno że aż huczy a raz ledwo co ... 
pisałem wcześniej że zimą bardzo często w większości domów kratki zaklejane są po to by ciepło nie uciekało 

200 zł kosztów na prąd 

Artur napisał 



> Przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej ucieka ok.3500kWh*0,3=ok.1tys.zł rocznie,reku odzyskuje z tego ok.80%


czyli zyski to 800 zł - 200 prąd = 600zł

nawet jeśli wydasz (zainwestujesz) w WM to zwróci się ona z nawiązką - również dzięki komfortowi znacznie wyższemu niż WG - ja nie twierdzę że ona nie daje poczucia komfortu - jakiś na pewno ... dla każdego też skala jest inna - wiec o ten argument mozemy pominac




> *Drodzy Forumowicze, jesteśmy z Wami w tych wielkich dniach, gdy ruszają Wasze budowy. jesteście naszymi BOCIANKAMI. Piszcie o swoich doświadczeniach, a społeczność forum będzie Was wspierać i dopingować.*

----------


## marta&robert

OK, *Piczman* teraz rozumiem  :yes:  i mam emotikonki!

Czyli rekuperator wychodzi Cię grosze. Oby tak było i u nas. Gorzej z ogrzewaniem. Ale nie chcę się bawić w obsługiwanie kotła jakiegokolwiek...  :oops:  
A powiedz, w takim razie, ile wydajesz na ogrzewanie domu? I jaki duży masz dom?

*R&K* dlaczego wentylacja działa raz mocniej raz słabiej?

----------


## [email protected]

[QUOTE=R&K;5202847]Kosztów Gosiu nie masz żadnych - ale nie masz 365 dni w roku gwarancji działania wentylacji na 1 poziomie 
tak jak Paweł pisał są dni gdy wentylacja działa lepiej raz gorzej , raz działa za mocno że aż huczy a raz ledwo co ... 
pisałem wcześniej że zimą bardzo często w większości domów kratki zaklejane są po to by ciepło nie uciekało 


> Ale mówisz o wg? teraz?
> 
> 200 zł kosztów na prąd 
> 
> 
> nawet jeśli wydasz (zainwestujesz) w WM to zwróci się ona z nawiązką - również dzięki komfortowi znacznie wyższemu niż WG - ja nie twierdzę że ona nie daje poczucia komfortu - jakiś na pewno ... dla każdego też skala jest inna - wiec o ten argument mozemy pominac


 jesuuuu, nie dam rady znowu tych watkow o WM przerabiać. Apage!!!! osiweje przez Was :stereo:  Ledwo temat keramzytu skończyłam i na nowo. :wink:  Ech....a w lecie? tez cały czas chodzi czy moge wyłaczyć?moge okna i wentyalcje miec na raz?

----------


## Piczman

> Czyli rekuperator wychodzi Cię grosze. Oby tak było i u nas. ,,,A powiedz, w takim razie, ile wydajesz na ogrzewanie domu? I jaki duży masz dom?


Tak grosze. Inaczej bym się w to nie pchał. Nie stać mnie na drogie nowinki .
Wydaję 1200 zł rocznie na ogrzewanie + ok. 300 zł na cwu .
Dom 110 m2 .
Mam w stopce wiele informacji .
Zapraszam też do mojego dziennika, co prawda już go zakończyłem ale jest tam kilka wskazówek jak tanio i dobrze dom zbudować  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

> ....a w lecie? tez cały czas chodzi czy moge wyłaczyć?moge okna i wentyalcje miec na raz?


W lecie zamykasz okna, wentylacja robi swoje .
Komarów i much jak nie wpuścisz drzwiami to zapominasz że istnieją .

Ale pamiętaj, nie ma to jak wywietrzyć porządnie dom w wiosenny poranek, moja Żona robi to z przyjemnością .

----------


## marta&robert

> Mam w stopce wiele informacji .
> Zapraszam też do mojego dziennika, co prawda już go zakończyłem ale jest tam kilka wskazówek jak tanio i dobrze dom zbudować


Rzeczywiście, przepraszam, nie doczytałam  :smile:  
Nasz dom będzie sporo większy. Ale chętnie poczytam Twój dziennik, widzę, że mądrze gadasz  :wink:

----------


## aksamitka

*Piczman* a jaka niedroga centralkę do wm polecasz?

----------


## Piczman

Polecam Brink lub Jan-gaz .
Można i taniej czyli Dospel, ale tego to nie polecam .

----------


## aksamitka

> Można i taniej czyli Dospel, ale tego to nie polecam .


dlaczego?

----------


## [email protected]

> W lecie zamykasz okna, wentylacja robi swoje .
> Komarów i much jak nie wpuścisz drzwiami to zapominasz że istnieją .
> 
> Ale pamiętaj, nie ma to jak wywietrzyć porządnie dom w wiosenny poranek, moja Żona robi to z przyjemnością .


Nie dziwie sie :Smile:  ja mam w lecie okna tarasowe cały czas otwarte, nie wyobrazam sobie inaczej

----------


## Atlanta

marta&robert jestem z Kutna


W Ozorkowie może będziemy zamawiać drewno, jak na razie najtańsza oferta. A Wy za ile kupujecie?

Zamówiliście już stal?

----------


## R&K

> Nie dziwie sie ja mam w lecie okna tarasowe cały czas otwarte, nie wyobrazam sobie inaczej


w upały masz za gorąco ? brakuje Ci ruchu powietrza? dlatego robisz przeciągi ? bo mówimy o dniach  w których jest 25-30 a czasami i cieplej prawda?
wiec dla tych co są zdecydowani na WM polecam rozważenie połączenia WM z GGWC - dość mocno było to opisywane przez Pawła tutaj >> 

przytoczę mały fragment nt efektywności w lecie




> Do tego razem z Konradem będziemy bawić się chłodzeniem pasywnym w upały, 1 pętla jest pod domem, powinna dać +15 C nawiewu za nagrzewnicą przy 500 m3/h, powietrze będzie schłodzone o ponad 15 C, pamiętajmy że schłodzenie obniża też wilgotność względną !!!
> Efekt powinien być bardzo dobry, o wiele lepszy od klimatyzacji .
> Przypominam że koszt tego zabiegu wyniesie tylko 15 zł miesięcznie !!!
> Będzie chłodno i bardzo świeżo wewnątrz niezależnie od pogody .
> No a w ostre mrozy centrala będzie myślała że jest odwilż ....

----------


## alic

Alergik w domu z wentylacją mechaniczną padnie trupem!!!!!!! W Niemczech nie instaluje się rekuperatorów w domach jednorodzinnych,pozdr....

----------


## ewastudio1

> Aaaaa, czyli ty z tych wymagających ?
> 
> 
> 
> Polecam jeszcze to, cały skecz fajny ale końcówka w temacie 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbXSE...layer_embedded


Filmik pierwsza klasa a obrazek wymiata  :rotfl:

----------


## Piczman

> Alergik w domu z wentylacją mechaniczną padnie trupem!!!!!!! W Niemczech nie instaluje się rekuperatorów w domach jednorodzinnych,pozdr....


Ja jestem alergikiem.

O jakiej alergii piszesz ?
jakaś konkretna ?

----------


## R&K

tekst z sieci 

*Czy jest to bezpieczne dla alergików?*

Czy uzasadnione są obawy dotyczące bezpieczeństwa wentylacji mechanicznej dla alergików?

Ponieważ w domu ciągle powstaje para wodna, dwutlenek węgla, kurz, alergeny, szkodliwe substancje wydzielane przez elementy wyposażenia i materiały budowlane, radon i wiele innych, niezbędne dla zdrowia człowieka jest ich ciągłe usuwanie z budynku oraz dostarczanie świeżego, czystego powietrza.

Wybierając dom  z wentylacją grawitacyjną musimy godzić się z jej ciągłym  lub okresowym  złym działaniem. Okresowe przewietrzanie budynku przez otwieranie okien jest niewystarczające, tym  bardziej że nie robimy tego przecież regularnie. Z kolei przesadzenie z intensywnością wentylacji, poza wysokimi kosztami również jest niekorzystne z uwagi na przesuszanie powietrza.

W przypadku wentylacji mechanicznej powietrze nawiewane do pomieszczeń przechodzi przez filtry eliminujące większość jego stałych zanieczyszczeń. Jeżeli w domu mieszkają osoby uczulone np. na pyłki, możemy zamiast zwykle stosowanych filtrów klasy G3 służących głównie do zabezpieczenia urządzenia i eliminacji kurzu oraz owadów, zastosować fitry dokładne klasy F7 eliminujące problem  tych alergenów. Samo więc tylko zastosowanie wentylacji mechanicznej poprawia już komfort życia alergika.

Duże obawy budzi jednak możliwość zanieczyszczenia kanałów wentylacyjnych i centrali mikroorganizmami takimi jak grzyby i bakterie. Z tego też powodu istnieje rozpowszechniony przesąd o szkodliwości wentyalcji mechanicznej, szczególnie dla alergików.

Wentylacja mechaniczna jest od lat badana zarówno na świecie jak i w naszym kraju pod kątem wymienionych wyżej obaw. Badania np. Instytutu Budynków Pasywnych z Darmstadt potwierdzają, że  wentylacja mechaniczna jest bezpieczna pod warunkiem:

- prawidłowego zaprojektowania

Przemyślany projekt musi zapewniać właściwe wymiany powietrza. W zależności od specyfiki budynku proponujemy instalację na tradycyjnych rurach spiro z uszczelkami, kanałach Climaver, polietylenowych w systemie rozdzielaczowym lub prostokątnych stalowych.

- regularnej wymiany filtrów

Każda instalacja wymaga bezwzględnie okresowej kontroli zabrudzenia filtrów i ich regularnej wymiany! Filtry są tanie, a oszczędności można przepłacić zdrowiem, zwiększonym  zużyciem energii oraz zmniejszeniem trwałości rekuperatora.

- prawidłowego zaizolowania kanałów wentylacyjnych

Niezaizolowane lub nieprawidłowo zaizolowane kanały wentylacyjne są głośniejsze, powodują pogorszenie sprawności odzysku ciepła, niepotrzebne nagrzewanie nawiewanego powietrza w lecie, ale co gorsza może następować w nich kondensacja pary wodnej. Powoduje to niebezpieczeństwo zagrzybienia kanałów oraz powstania strat budowlanych!

- braku nawilżania powietrza w kanałach

Instalacje w których przewidziano wewnątrzkanałowe nawilżanie powietrza muszą być szczególnie starannie serwisowane i czyszczone. Eliminacja nawilżania powietrza znacznie zwiększa bezpieczeństwo użytkowania instalacji. Naszym zdaniem nie warto ponosić niepotrzebnego ryzyka. W przypadku instalacji z nawilżaniem  kanałowym  radzimy zastosować urządzenia do ciągłego uzdatniania powietrza metodą fotokatalizy na powierzchni dwutlenku tytanu "in duct".

- ciągłego działania wentylacji

Wentylacja powinna działać zawsze, choć podczas nieobecności domowników na najniższym wydatku. Nie powinniśmy jej nigdy wyłączać. Moc wentylatorów w centralkach domowych z silnikami stałoprądowymi EC nie przekracza na najniższym  biegu zwykle tylko 15-30W.

-  okresowego czyszczenia GWC i kanałów wentylacyjnych

W przypadku GWC należy przewidzieć okresowe czyszczenie. GWC rurowy może być płukany roztworem dezynfekującym, czyszczony mechanicznie, zaś wymiennik glikolowego GWC czyścimy podobnie jak urządzenia klimatyzacyjne. Właściwie zaprojektowaną instalcję kanałów wentylacyjnych nie ma przeważnie potrzeby czyśćić częściej niż co około 10 lat. Można je czyścić mechanicznie lub za pomocą wytwornicy ozonu.

również na stronie JaAlergik.pl w tekście "Budowa domu dla alergika" nie znalazłem niczego co by eliminowało WM w tym aspekcie

na stronie "Ładny Dom" w tekście Fakty i mity o WM

*Nie jest to rozwiązanie dobre dla alergików ???
*
*Nieprawda.* Wentylacja mechaniczna może być szczególnie polecana alergikom. Nowoczesne centrale domowe są wyposażane w dwustopniowy system filtracji pozwalający na oczyszczenie wprowadzanego do pomieszczeń powietrza z pyłu, pyłków kwiatów, roztoczy, zarodników grzybów czy cząstek stałych. Dzięki temu dom staje się bezpiecznym miejscem dla osób cierpiących na alergię lub schorzenia dróg oddechowych, szczególnie w niekorzystnych okresach kwitnienia lub pylenia roślin. Bardzo ważne jest jednak, aby pamiętać o okresowej wymianie filtrów powietrza - jeśli system automatyki sterującej pracą centrali nie informuje o konieczności ich wymiany. Filtry wymienia się przeciętnie co pół roku.

Można też, choć nie jest to konieczne, co jakiś czas umyć wymiennik - pod strumieniem ciepłej bieżącej wody lub korzystając z wody z dodatkiem łagodnych środków czyszczących. Każda centrala dobrego producenta umożliwia jego łatwe wyciągnięcie i następnie włożenie. Po tym zabiegu wymiennik jest jak nowy.

Nie ma natomiast potrzeby czyszczenia przewodów jak w układach klimatyzacyjnych, ponieważ w przewodach wentylacyjnych nie utrzymuje się wilgoć i nie ma ryzyka rozwoju w nich mikroorganizmów. Jeśli chce się mieć dodatkowe zabezpieczenie przed mikroorganizmami, można zastosować przewody z antybakteryjną warstwą wewnętrzną, lecz rozwiązanie takie jest dość kosztowne.

----------


## [email protected]

> w upały masz za gorąco ? brakuje Ci ruchu powietrza? dlatego robisz przeciągi ? bo mówimy o dniach  w których jest 25-30 a czasami i cieplej prawda?


Nie brakuje mi :Smile:  Mam przesuwane wielkie okno tarasowe, ktore łączy salon z ogrodem. W lecie siedzimy przy otwartych drzwiach tarasowych, bo lubię( lubiłam) patrzec na swoj cudny ogrod i oczko wodne przy tarasie :yes:  Teraz mam salon, oranzerie i też drzwi przesuwane, chce miec kontakt z ogrodem, to dla m in piorytet. Za goraco nie było, nigdy :big grin:  dach miałam pokryty wiórem osikowym. W lecie było przyjemnie, a w zimie ciepło. Na dachu mialam 7 cudacznych kominków, nie wiem jak je nazwac. Plus komin tradycyjny. Dzisiaj po 6 latach chce zmienić materiał, nie BK, ale keramzyt, piec nigdy vaillanta eco compact i zwiekszyć powierzchnie domu. Reszta była idealna :big lol:  




> Filmik pierwsza klasa a obrazek wymiata


Obrazek robi furore u mnie na fb :wink: 

Było tak

----------


## alic

Piczman,chyba nie myślisz,że pisząc o alergii w kontekście wm,mialam na myśli pokarmową? Chodzi o szeroko rozumianą alergię wziewną,ciągła konserwacja,czyszczenie ,wymiana filtrów itp.,to nie dla mnie.Ja naprawdę wolę codziennie przewietrzyć dom niż bawić się w te wynalazki.Zaraz ktoś napisze,że przez otwarte okna wlatują pyłki,zgoda,ale pyłki powodują tylko katar u mojego syna,(Który mija od leków przeciwalergicznych),a alergia na roztocza może być przyczyną astmy.Może gdybym mieszkała na śląsku,ale ja mieszkam w zachodniej Polsce,gdzie jest dużo lasów.Uważam,że nadmiar chemii i nowoczesności wcale nie jest korzystny dla zdrowia.

----------


## R&K

to teraz powiedz mi ilu inwestorów zleca budowanie swojej wentylacji grawitacyjnej firmie która na tym się zna i uwzględnia wszystkie te czynniki o których piszesz ? bo zazwyczaj jest to wypadkowa wielu niezbadanych czynników których inwestor nie bierze pod uwagę bo o nich nie wie lub je pomija bo nie jest wstanie sobie z nią poradzić sam 

oczywiście WM zimą może np wysuszyć mieszkanie - ale tylko wtedy gdy jest niewłaściwie użytkowana, po prostu trzeba się nauczyć użytkować ją w odpowiedni sposób

----------


## [email protected]

> Czyli jednym słowem,jak dbasz tak masz 
> Ja zlecam budowę firmie(SSO) a i będę posiadał WM 
> Domek dla sporej części inwestorów jest na całe życie,także ja na przykład nie wyobrażam sobie,żeby jakieś większe babole powstały przy budowie.
> Budowa to nie jest zmiana auta na nowe...
> Nie wiem czy budujący i robiący WG zdają sobie sprawę,że energia tanieć nie będzie a co za tym idzie duża kasa wypłynie w komin,dzisiaj akceptowalna ale jutro ?
> Skończy się na zamykaniu kratek nawiewnych czy nawiewników w oknach.Co spowoduje pięknego grzybka na ścianach 
> No ale jak ktoś chce dziurawić nowe szczelne okna to czemu nie ? 
> Nie moje okna 
> Ja wiem tylko jedno,nie stać mnie na posiadanie wentylacji grawitacyjnej


Ciekawe z tym grzybem. Mieszkałam w sumie w 6 mieszkaniach, w tym 2 domach. Tylko w jednym była WM, pozostałe nie miały, a jedno mieszkanie to tak zwana wielka płyta. NIgdzie, ale to nigdzie nie było grzyba. NIgdzie nie miałam słynnego kapcia. Mam wrazenie ze demonizujesz wg i tyle. Pamietam jaka udreka było mechaniczne rozprowadzenie kominka. Szlag mnie trafil jak miałam pamietac, by wyłaczyć przy otwieraniu szyby itd. Dla mniej im mniej techniki tym lepiej, ale o tym juz mówiliśmy. A skoro mowa o wzroscie cen energii, to kolega chyba zapomina ze prad, to tez energia :wink:  Jedynie wiatr hula za darmo :razz:  Ale reasumujac, mnie stac na WG i taka w 99% bede miała, ten 1 % to sprawdzenie co sie zmeiniło przez te 8 lat

W przy okazji jak ludzie pieknie się róznią, ja bym nigdy nie zleciła firmie SSO  :razz:

----------


## pan Żubr

> Czy ktoś się orientuje jakie są ceny więźby? mam ofertę na 750 zł za m3 i nie wiem czy szukać dalej


Ja słyszałem różne ceny - 850zł m3, 900zł m3, ale znalazłem po 750 już zaimpregnowane

----------


## yureq

> Niektórzy uczą się np. w tym celu rozwieszania prania po pokojach. Inni googlują w poszukiwaniu nawilżaczy. Nie zawsze nauka użytkowania wystarczy. WM wymaga poprawnie zbudowanego domu, WG wybacza wiele błędów, które są powszechne wśród budujących syst.gospodarczym.


I to jest jeden z argumentów, które dla mnie przemawiają za WG.




> Domek dla sporej części inwestorów jest na całe życie,także ja na przykład nie wyobrażam sobie,żeby jakieś większe babole powstały przy budowie.


Ja będę budować pierwszy raz w życiu, nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby udało mi się*uniknąć wszystkich możliwych "większych baboli"  :wink: 




> Nie wiem czy budujący i robiący WG zdają sobie sprawę,że energia tanieć nie będzie a co za tym idzie duża kasa wypłynie w komin,dzisiaj akceptowalna ale jutro ?


Pytanie jest tylko jedno, jak dojdziemy do chwili kiedy energia podrożeje na tyle, że kasa idąca w komin będzie nie akceptowalna, to czy przypadkiem nie będzie to również czas kiedy teraz zainstalowana WM nie będzie wymagać generalnego remontu. Im bardziej zaawansowany sprzęt, tym krócej pracuje bezawaryjnie i tym większe koszty jego naprawy.

----------


## aksamitka

wg obliczonego OZC najwiecej strat ciepla mialabym na wg- dla mnie to jeden z najwazniejszych argumentów  za wm

----------


## marta&robert

> Wg mnie jej największą wadą jest podstawowe wymaganie - poprawnie zbudowany dom. Bez tego WM może stać się koszmarem, a nie dobrodziejstwem.


Co to znaczy "poprawnie zbudowany dom? Tak w kilku zdaniach. Pierwszy raz o czyms takim słyszę w kontekście rekuperacji.

A co do grzyba itp, to myślę że głównie chodzi o straty ciepła, jakie generuje WG. Takie jest przynajmniej moje zdanie. Grzyb się czasem zdarza, częściej nie. Natomiast straty ciepła są obiektywne - występuja zawsze.

----------


## R&K

stare domy / czy mieszkania w blokach z wielkiej płyty nie są nara na grzyby aż tak bardzo jak nowe budownictwo z WG
zauważmy że okna i materiały izolacyjne w ostatnich latach znacznie polepszyły się 
stare domy są zbudowane z gorszych materiałów i maja gorsze okna - przez nie również do domu dostaje się powietrze
znam przypadki gdzie wymiana starych nieszczelnych drewnianych okien  na PVC ok 10 lat temu (czyli takie na dzisiejsze czasu już bardzo słabe) spowodowały znaczące pogorszenie się wentylacji w domu że w wielu pomieszczeniach powstał grzyb




> Pytanie jest tylko jedno, jak dojdziemy do chwili kiedy energia podrożeje na tyle, że kasa idąca w komin będzie nie akceptowalna, to czy przypadkiem nie będzie to również czas kiedy teraz zainstalowana WM nie będzie wymagać generalnego remontu. Im bardziej zaawansowany sprzęt, tym krócej pracuje bezawaryjnie i tym większe koszty jego naprawy.


w WM popsuć jedynie mogą się wentylatory - są centrale w których dostęp do nich jest utrudniony a są takie w których są one niemalże pod ręką  - a ich koszt nie jest taki by po nastu go nie przełknąć - tak jak pisałem wcześniej WM zmniejsza straty ciepła które puszcza się "z dymem" / przez komin , rocznie jest to kilkaset złoty 

yureq możesz uważać że to spisek, propaganda marketingowa .... ja nie jestem związany w zaden sposób z branża budowniczą - jestem zwykłym inwestorem - budującym na kredyt , czyli będę miał obciążenie finansowe przez wiele wiele lat , każdą złotówkę oglądam 10x z obu stron , dla mnie to czysta fizyka i matematyka w połączeniu z ekonomią/finansami 

mówią że biednemu wiatr zawsze w oczy wieje ... tylko czemu ten przysłowiowy biedak nie chce się przed wiatrem schować ???

nie mam zamiaru nikogo tu obrażać i pisać że ktoś jest biedny czy głupi - jak to [email protected] napisała bo  chce mieć WG 
problem polega na tym że większość inwestorów buduję na "czuja" lub tradycyjnie mimo że ma dostęp do NOWYCH TECHNOLOGI które nie zawsze są takie drogie jakby mogło się na pierwszy rzut oka wydawać 

życzę wszystkim budującym bocianom by mieli w tak zdecydowany sposób jak [email protected] czy aksamitka wyrobione zdanie co do rodzaju wentylacji 
najgorszy jest bowiem brak własnego zdania i kierowanie się zdaniem zasłyszanym na zasadzie bo mój znajomy/sąsiad etc

każdy ma swój rozum i umie przeanalizować wszystko co zostało tu napisane  - tak więc myślę że nie ma sensu więcej się w tym temacie tu rozpisywać - Ci co będą chcieli na FM znajdą więcej szczegółowych informacji w wątkach tematycznych 




> Tylu, ilu decyduje się na wynajem firmy do zbudowania domu.
>  Niektórzy uczą się np. w tym celu rozwieszania prania po pokojach. Inni googlują w poszukiwaniu nawilżaczy. Nie zawsze nauka użytkowania wystarczy. WM wymaga poprawnie zbudowanego domu, WG wybacza wiele błędów, które są powszechne wśród budujących syst.gospodarczym.


OnOff - co masz na myśli pisząc że WM wymaga poprawnie zbudowanego domu ?? o jakich błędach piszesz? będę wdzięczny za rozwinięcie tego tematu bo może czegoś nie wiem lub coś przeoczyłem ... wg mojego stanu wiedzy WM projektuje się pod budynek a nie na odwrót

----------


## [email protected]

Z innej beczki, bedzie ktoś ocieplał poddasze pianką?

----------


## [email protected]

> stare domy / czy mieszkania w blokach z wielkiej płyty nie są nara na grzyby aż tak bardzo jak nowe budownictwo z WG
> zauważmy że okna i materiały izolacyjne w ostatnich latach znacznie polepszyły się 
> stare domy są zbudowane z gorszych materiałów i maja gorsze okna -


Racja

Powiedz mi dlaczego masz bio kominek? ze względu na WM? czy przy tej WM mozna miec otwarte okna? Nie na chwilę, tylko np cały dzień w lecie? Nie dam rady przebrnac znowu przez cały watek o rekuperacji ::-(:  Mam alarmy do przerobienia, piece i piankę w tym tygodniu :sad:

----------


## Atlanta

Przepraszam bardzo, rozumiem jestem niedoświadczonym bocianem ale czy mogę nieśmiało zaproponować ZAKOŃCZENIE TEMATU WENTYLACJI? Ok poznaliśmy dobre i złe strony, każdy się zastanowi i poczyta o tym, ewentualnie zapyta w wątku do tego przeznaczonym. Ile można :big tongue:

----------


## Piczman

> czy przy tej WM mozna miec otwarte okna? Nie na chwilę, tylko np cały dzień w lecie?


Sam nie wiem, Ja nie otwieram na dłużej niż na 1 godzinę.
Tak na wszelki wypadek !

 :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> Przepraszam bardzo, rozumiem jestem niedoświadczonym bocianem ale czy mogę nieśmiało zaproponować ZAKOŃCZENIE TEMATU WENTYLACJI? Ok poznaliśmy dobre i złe strony, każdy się zastanowi i poczyta o tym, ewentualnie zapyta w wątku do tego przeznaczonym. Ile można


 do bólu mozna i nie narzekaj a ciesz sie, ze Panowie sie dzielą info. Masz inne pytania, proszę bardzo watek nie jest jednotorowy:> Ja napisałam o 99%, ale mam 1 % wahania i skoro mam możliwosc to korzystam z wiedzy innych.

----------


## R&K

> Przepraszam bardzo, rozumiem jestem niedoświadczonym bocianem ale czy mogę nieśmiało zaproponować ZAKOŃCZENIE TEMATU WENTYLACJI? Ok poznaliśmy dobre i złe strony, każdy się zastanowi i poczyta o tym, ewentualnie zapyta w wątku do tego przeznaczonym. Ile można


jestem tego samego zdania - w ostatnim poście to samo zaproponowałem ...  :wink:  




> Racja
> 
> Powiedz mi dlaczego masz bio kominek? ze względu na WM? czy przy tej WM mozna miec otwarte okna? Nie na chwilę, tylko np cały dzień w lecie? Nie dam rady przebrnac znowu przez cały watek o rekuperacji Mam alarmy do przerobienia, piece i piankę w tym tygodniu


1. dlaczego bio kominek ? żona bardzo lubi żywy ogień, w salonie nie chciałem robić kotłowni a przede wszystkim  ograniczenie otworów w domu czyli rezygnacja z jakichkolwiek kominów - również tych grzewczych , pozostaje jedynie otwór do WM czerpnia i wyrzut
2. otwarte okna to też rodzaj wentylacji - wyłączam WM i otwieram okna 
3. nie mam kominów - nie mam pieca - czyli 1 temat mniej do przeanalizowania  :big grin: 
4. piana PUR - temat podobny do tego jak WM i WG - wielu zwolenników i wielu przeciwników , na dzień dzisiejszy jak dla mnie zbyt wiele niewiadomych lub niepewnych w kontekscie tego jak to będzie wyglądało po 10-20-30 latach - koszt wiezby dachowej i całego dachu jest zbyt duży by ryzykować - piana na więźbie z dużym prawdopodobieństwem powoduje że ona nie oddycha , + jest idelna jednorodna warstwa ocieplenia , ale powiem tak - nie słyszałem o domy pasywnym który miałby dach z pianą - wszystkie miały wełnę - więc i ja ociepliłem dach 40 cm warstwą wełny  (20+20)

----------


## ewastudio1

Jeśli mogę się wtrącić ja mam grzybka prawie w każdym rogu znaczy w kuchni  i nie mogę się tego świnstwa pozbyć więc przy budowie nowego domu wolę posłuchać się osób które mają coś do powiedzenia na ten temat i zrobić raz a porządnie niż potem żałowac  napewno będę się radziła i w tej kwesti

----------


## aksamitka

to moze ja zmienie temat: w lazience mam okno- czy zamawiac  szybe mleczna czy zwykla( tylko jak zaslonic okno?)

----------


## [email protected]

> jestem tego samego zdania - w ostatnim poście to samo zaproponowałem ...  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. piana PUR - temat podobny do tego jak WM i WG - wielu zwolenników i wielu przeciwników , na dzień dzisiejszy jak dla mnie zbyt wiele niewiadomych lub niepewnych w kontekscie tego jak to będzie wyglądało po 10-20-30 latach - koszt wiezby dachowej i całego dachu jest zbyt duży by ryzykować - piana na więźbie z dużym prawdopodobieństwem powoduje że ona nie oddycha , + jest idelna jednorodna warstwa ocieplenia , ale powiem tak - nie słyszałem o domy pasywnym który miałby dach z pianą - wszystkie miały wełnę - więc i ja ociepliłem dach 40 cm warstwą wełny  (20+20)


 Dzieki, czyli do czytania trzeba ruszyć o pianie

----------


## [email protected]

> to moze ja zmienie temat: w lazience mam okno- czy zamawiac  szybe mleczna czy zwykla( tylko jak zaslonic okno?)


 Ale dachowe? sa piekne zaluzje i to niedrogie. Ja tak miałam i sobie bardzo chwaliłam

----------


## ewastudio1

Może troszkę z innej beczki   :big grin:  myśleliście już o wnetrzach co sądzicie o projektowaniu wnętrz to dobry czy zły pomysł i jak to wygląda cenowo

----------


## [email protected]

> Może troszkę z innej beczki   myśleliście już o wnetrzach co sądzicie o projektowaniu wnętrz to dobry czy zły pomysł i jak to wygląda cenowo


Tak, ja mam juz kupione 2 lampy :wink:  i zamówiony stół do jadalni. Architekt wnetrz imo zalezy od kasy jaka dysponujesz i Twoich uzdolnien w tym kierunku :wink:

----------


## R&K

> to moze ja zmienie temat: w lazience mam okno- czy zamawiac  szybe mleczna czy zwykla( tylko jak zaslonic okno?)


mam ten sam problem - ale szybe wstawiłem zwykłą - okno mam 120x60 zamocowane wyżej więc na 90% raczej nie będę go niczym zasłaniał




> Jeśli mogę się wtrącić ja mam grzybka prawie w każdym rogu znaczy w kuchni  i nie mogę się tego świnstwa pozbyć więc przy budowie nowego domu wolę posłuchać się osób które mają coś do powiedzenia na ten temat i zrobić raz a porządnie niż potem żałowac  napewno będę się radziła i w tej kwesti


czyli mamy już 1 osobę która potwierdza to o czym pisałem, a nie jest to odosobniony przypadek




> Zaraz posypią się na Twoją głowę dane taktyczno-techniczne n/t czasu życia wentylatorów bliskiego nieskończoności itd.  dlatego tego argumentu nawet nie przytaczałem. Sprzęt to również bieżąca obsługa. Filtry trzeba wymieniać, czyli jeszcze jedna czynność do wykonania. Dla jednego to żaden problem, dla innego upierdliwa konieczność. Filtr kosztuje. Dla jednych to niezauważalne grosze, dla tych, którzy z kredytem poszli na całość może oznaczać mniej bułek na śniadanko.


ja buduję na kredyt - w przedostatnim poście o tym pisałem więc nie będę powtarzał całości - kilkaset złoty to oszczędność na braku straty ciepła które ucieka przez kominy wentylacyjne , filtry to znikomy koszt nie wpływający na finalny koszt utrzymania urządzenia




> Dzieki, czyli do czytania trzeba ruszyć o pianie


wiec może kilka przydatnych linków

dla wszystkich którzy 

- izolacja poddasza pianą >> link 
- nie zrobili OZC a chcieli by, lub dla tych którzy nie wiedzą co to - oto link do wątku tematycznego
- Gruntowe wymienniki ciepła >> link
- grzejący prądem tanio i efektywnie >> link
- ocieplenie poddasza wełna czy styropian >> link
- montaż okien w warstwie ocieplenia >> link 





> Może troszkę z innej beczki   myśleliście już o wnetrzach co sądzicie o projektowaniu wnętrz to dobry czy zły pomysł i jak to wygląda cenowo


średnio 100 zł za 1m2 lub cena umowna za pomieszczenie  zazwyczaj kilkaset zł za kuchnie/ łazienkę 2-3 tys za salon  - wg mnie można za taką kasę kupić jakiś sprzet do domu

----------


## ewastudio1

> to moze ja zmienie temat: w lazience mam okno- czy zamawiac  szybe mleczna czy zwykla( tylko jak zaslonic okno?)


Ja będę decydowała się na normalne mleczne szyby nie podobaja mi się osobiście

----------


## aksamitka

> Ale dachowe? sa piekne zaluzje i to niedrogie. Ja tak miałam i sobie bardzo chwaliłam


nie ,zwykle pionowe okno, jest no przy wejsciu do domu wiec nie bardzo może zostać nizasloniete a jakos nie widzi mi sie firanka czy roleta  :sad:

----------


## ewastudio1

[QUOTE=R&K;5203623]mam ten sam problem - ale szybe wstawiłem zwykłą - okno mam 120x60 zamocowane wyżej więc na 90% raczej nie będę go niczym zasłaniał



czyli mamy już 1 osobę która potwierdza to o czym pisałem, a nie jest to odosobniony przypadek



ja buduję na kredyt - w przedostatnim poście o tym pisałem więc nie będę powtarzał całości - kilkaset złoty to oszczędność na braku straty ciepła które ucieka przez kominy wentylacyjne , filtry to znikomy koszt nie wpływający na finalny koszt utrzymania urządzenia



wiec może kilka przydatnych linków

dla wszystkich którzy 

- izolacja poddasza pianą >> link 
- nie zrobili OZC a chcieli by, lub dla tych którzy nie wiedzą co to - oto link do wątku tematycznego
- Gruntowe wymienniki ciepła >> link
- grzejący prądem tanio i efektywnie >> link
- ocieplenie poddasza wełna czy styropian >> link
- montaż okien w warstwie ocieplenia >> link [/QUOT
Przekonałeś mnie ha ha jestem na tak i napewno jeszcze będę sie Ciebie radziła w wielu kwestiach niema to jak ktoś na kim można polegać  :tongue:

----------


## ewastudio1

> nie ,zwykle pionowe okno, jest no przy wejsciu do domu wiec nie bardzo może zostać nizasloniete a jakos nie widzi mi sie firanka czy roleta


i fajne sa panele w dzien moga być podniesione a wieczorem opuszczasz tylko trzeba pamietać o zasłanianiu  :big grin:

----------


## aksamitka

o wlasnie a o tym nie zawsze sie pamieta lub  mozna nie zdążyć  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> Nie zapomniałem  
> Buduję dom pod grzanie...bezpośrednio prądem 
> Zresztą *R&K* podobnie 
> Dziwne nie 
> Wiem,że dla niektórych grzanie prądem jest drogie ale to podobny mit do tego,że WM jest droga


Grzanie pradem dziwne? dlaczego?rozumiem sens i idee. Ja mam dom 250m2, dlatego nawet nie mysle o tym

----------


## R&K

> i fajne sa panele w dzien moga być podniesione a wieczorem opuszczasz tylko trzeba pamietać o zasłanianiu


nie trzeba - wystarczy zrobic elektryczne i zastosowac czujnik zmierzchu - fajne nie ??

----------


## ewastudio1

> Tak, ja mam juz kupione 2 lampy i zamówiony stół do jadalni. Architekt wnetrz imo zalezy od kasy jaka dysponujesz i Twoich uzdolnien w tym kierunku


Troszkę pojęcia mam nie chwaląc się ale dobrze byłoby nawet skonsultować i poradzić najbardziej obawiałabym się że coś poszłoby nie tak znaczy nie po mojej myśli bałabym sie zaufać choć wiem ze wczesniej jest projekt i ze go akceptuje lub nie

----------


## ewastudio1

> nie trzeba - wystarczy zrobic elektryczne i zastosowac czujnik zmierzchu - fajne nie ??


 a mogłabym Cię zatrudnić u siebie ha ha

----------


## R&K

to identycznie jak z budową TANIO, SZYBKO i (nie)DOKŁADNIE 
nigdy te 3 na raz nie występują - zawsze parami

----------


## ewastudio1

> o wlasnie a o tym nie zawsze sie pamieta lub  mozna nie zdążyć


wtedy sąsiad sie cieszy

----------


## R&K

> a mogłabym Cię zatrudnić u siebie ha ha


a co miałbym robić  :big grin:  bo nie jestem związany z branża budowlaną ale jak pisał OnOFF "braki w wiedzy i doświadczeniu można nadrobić mając odpowiednio duże chęci"

----------


## [email protected]

> Troszkę pojęcia mam nie chwaląc się ale dobrze byłoby nawet skonsultować i poradzić najbardziej obawiałabym się że coś poszłoby nie tak znaczy nie po mojej myśli bałabym sie zaufać choć wiem ze wczesniej jest projekt i ze go akceptuje lub nie


 Ja mam przyjaciółke architekta, tak że nie mam problemu z dogadaniem, ale...z architektem jak z meżem :wink:  musisz dobrze wybrać, bo..
1. musisz nadawac na tych samych falach, komunikacja bardzo wazna rzecz. Musisz mieć komfort na tyle duzy, ze bez krępacji  powiesz o szafce nocnej z miejscem na prezerwatywy :big grin:  muszą pasować Ci realizacje danej osoby, patrz portfolio itd, itd

----------


## ewastudio1

[QUOTE=R&K;5203723]a co miałbym robić  :big grin:  bo nie jestem związany z branża budowlaną ale jak pisał OnOFF "braki w wiedzy i doświadczeniu można nadrobić mając odpowiednio duże chęci"[/QUOTE   zawsze coś się znajdzie zaczynajac od wentylacji a kończac na ...........  :rotfl: wnętrzach ha ha

----------


## ewastudio1

> Ja mam przyjaciółke architekta, tak że nie mam problemu z dogadaniem, ale...z architektem jak z meżem musisz dobrze wybrać, bo..
> 1. musisz nadawac na tych samych falach, komunikacja bardzo wazna rzecz. Musisz mieć komfort na tyle duzy, ze bez krępacji  powiesz o szafce nocnej z miejscem na prezerwatywy muszą pasować Ci realizacje danej osoby, patrz portfolio itd, itd


Ogladając niektóre domy widać taką spójność wszystko do siebie pasuje  jest to super efekt ale niechcący można coś popsuć i tego się boje chodzi np. o kolor drzwi okien scian i wielu innych rzeczach które tworza całość

----------


## [email protected]

> Ogladając niektóre domy widać taką spójność wszystko do siebie pasuje  jest to super efekt ale niechcący można coś popsuć i tego się boje chodzi np. o kolor drzwi okien scian i wielu innych rzeczach które tworza całość


 Jest mnostwo blogow o wnetrzach, jest watek na FM tez, ogladaj i szukaj inspiracji :Smile:

----------


## R&K

> zawsze coś się znajdzie zaczynajac od wentylacji a kończac na ........... wnętrzach ha ha


przy cytowaniu regularnie zjadasz "]" zawias zamykający cytat  :wink:  

a co do tego co napisałaś  .... Ugotowani.pl ....w TVN właśnie jest  :big tongue:

----------


## ewastudio1

> przy cytowaniu regularnie zjadasz "]" zawias zamykający cytat  
> 
> a co do tego co napisałaś  .... Ugotowani.pl ....w TVN właśnie jest


.......nie rozumiem :sad:

----------


## ewastudio1

Hej śpicie wszyscy :tongue:

----------


## R&K

ja szukam czegos .... specjalnie dla Ciebie ...  :big tongue:  tylko jakos znalesc nie moge ...  :sad:

----------


## R&K



----------


## ewastudio1

niewiem co napisać  :tongue: co o tym myslec

----------


## ewastudio1

a rzadko nie mam nic do powiedzenia nie wiem co chciałes przez ten filmik mi przekazac

----------


## R&K

to tylko takie sympatyczne nawiazanie to Twojego AVATARA w kontekcie kobiety budującej

----------


## krissss

Witam wszystkich. Budowę domu mam nadzieję rozpocząć w czerwcu. Projekt który bardzo wpadł mi oko to Olgierd z pracowni Domowe Klimaty (http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/index.ph...roject_id=2785). Niestety nie znalazłem nikogo kto ten dom zbudował aby poznać jego ewentualne wady . Projekt spełnia większość moich wymagań, jednak chciałbym poznać fachowe i bezstronne opinie o tym projekcie. Bardzo liczę na państwa pomoc

Pozdrawiam, 
Krzysiek

----------


## ewastudio1

to małe przegięcie  :sad:

----------


## ewastudio1

> to tylko takie sympatyczne nawiazanie to Twojego AVATARA w kontekcie kobiety budującej


Ok już sie nie gniewam  :yes:

----------


## marta&robert

Co do okien w łazience, to być może nie odkrywam Ameryki i juz to widzieliście, dla mnie jednak to była nowinka - mam na myśli żaluzje pionowe wewnętrzne montowane na dole, a nie na górze okna. Fajny pomysł do łazienki. Można regulować stopień zasłonięcia/ odsłonięcia okna, i mieć jednocześnie górę okna odsłoniętą. Czyli słonko jest w łązience, a sąsiadom na pochybel  :wink:

----------


## S.P.

Co prawda temat wentylacji miał zostać ostatecznie zamknięty na tym wątku, ale nie było mnie ty kilka dni i dopiero poczytałam, co się działo i jak gorąco było w tym zakresie. Niech każdy z nas buduje po swojemu i nie przekonuje innych do swoich rozwiązań, tak będzie najzdrowiej dla nas wszystkich. 

W sprawie żaluzji, o których pisze Marta i Robert, to fajna sprawa, nie tylko w łazience.

----------


## aksamitka

> Co do okien w łazience, to być może nie odkrywam Ameryki i juz to widzieliście, dla mnie jednak to była nowinka - mam na myśli żaluzje* pionowe wewnętrzne montowane na dole*, a nie na górze okna.


 ???

----------


## cronin

chodzi o żaluzje/roletki podciągane z dołu do góry a nie opuszczane z góry na dół? takie jakbyplisowane?

----------


## aksamitka

to chyba poziome a nie pionowe?

----------


## cronin

pliski w poziomie a podciągane pionowo do góry  - jeśli to o takie chodzi  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

> chodzi o żaluzje/roletki podciągane z dołu do góry a nie opuszczane z góry na dół? takie jakby plisowane? pliski w poziomie a podciągane pionowo do góry  - jeśli to o takie chodzi


Tak, dzięki Cronin, o takie właśnie chodzi  :smile:  Fajnie to wygląda i przede wszystkim jest bardzo praktyczne.

Ja osobiście będę miała łazienkę na poddaszu i cieszę się, że mnie nie dotyczy ten problem  :Roll:   Wydaje mi się, że to zawsze kłopotliwe - nawet jeśli sąsiedzi są daleko to zawsze domownik może przechodzić przez ogródek za oknem  :wink:  (jeśli mowa o oknie na parterze).

Za to mam duży problem sensownego zagospodarowania łazienki na poddaszu, bo ściana kolankowa jest dość niska (chyba 80cm) i skos dachu duży. Łazienki to w ogóle dla nas wyzwanie i nie rozwiązaliśmy jeszcze tego problemu. To, co jest w projekcie nie zadowala nas. Mamy troje dzieci i zastanawiamy się nad zrobieniem sobie tzw. "master bedroom" - sypialni połączonej z "prywatną" łązienką i garderobą. Nie wiem jednak czy nas stać na taki luksus (hmm.. no bo jak już robić coś takiego, to by się chciało zrobić luksusowo w miarę  :oops: ). Co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu? Czy to praktyczne mieć łazienkę wydzieloną z ogólnodostępnej części domu i dostępną wyłącznie dla dwóch osób?

----------


## cronin

Oczywiście że to luksus, tylko pamiętaj że im więcej łazienek, tym więcej sprzątania dla ciebie (chyba że sprzątacie na zmianę). Tak naprawdę zależy to od finansów, łazienki w ogóle są dość kosztowne. Choć przy trójce dzieci to aż się prosi o 1 dla rodziców 1 dla dzieci i oddzielny wc dla gości. Ja przy dwójce mam górną główną z wanną i dolną małą z prysznicem, też myślałam nad trzecią dla nas (bo miejsce mamy) ale nie cierpię sprzątać łazienek więc się ograniczyłam.

----------


## [email protected]

> Tak, dzięki Cronin, o takie właśnie chodzi  Fajnie to wygląda i przede wszystkim jest bardzo praktyczne.
> 
> Ja osobiście będę miała łazienkę na poddaszu i cieszę się, że mnie nie dotyczy ten problem   Wydaje mi się, że to zawsze kłopotliwe - nawet jeśli sąsiedzi są daleko to zawsze domownik może przechodzić przez ogródek za oknem  (jeśli mowa o oknie na parterze).
> 
> Za to mam duży problem sensownego zagospodarowania łazienki na poddaszu, bo ściana kolankowa jest dość niska (chyba 80cm) i skos dachu duży. Łazienki to w ogóle dla nas wyzwanie i nie rozwiązaliśmy jeszcze tego problemu. To, co jest w projekcie nie zadowala nas. Mamy troje dzieci i zastanawiamy się nad zrobieniem sobie tzw. "master bedroom" - sypialni połączonej z "prywatną" łązienką i garderobą. Nie wiem jednak czy nas stać na taki luksus (hmm.. no bo jak już robić coś takiego, to by się chciało zrobić luksusowo w miarę ). Co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu? Czy to praktyczne mieć łazienkę wydzieloną z ogólnodostępnej części domu i dostępną wyłącznie dla dwóch osób?


Ja miałam i bardzo sobie chwaliłam :Smile:  teraz tez tak mam, przesle Ci fotę. Sama mam 3 dzieci i nie wyobrazam sobie domu bez 3 łazienek :Smile:  W starym domu w ogole miałam wanne w sypialni :wink:  a za drzwiami bidet, ubikacje i prysznic. W ostatnim muratorze jest opisane połaczenie lazienki, garderoby i sypialni. A łazienki sprzataja swoje u mnie dzieci :wink:

----------


## marta&robert

My też mamy w projekcie trzy łazienki i również z myślą o tym wybieraliśmy projekt. Na dole - tak jak Ty, *cronin* mamy zaplanowane WC z prysznicem dla gości, a na górze dwie łazienki. Za sprzątaniem w ogóle nie przepadam, natomiast łazienki jakoś szczególnie mnie nie przerażają  :smile:  Za to widzę teraz jaka to mordęga mieć nieprzemyślany rozkład łazienek w domu - mieszkamy w szeregowcu. Na dole (między garażem a wyjściem na ogród :eek: ) jest wielka łazienka z trójkątną wanną. Za to trzy kondygnacje wyżej, obok trzech sypialni mega klitka, w której dwie osoby nie mogą sie minąć. A, zapomniałam, że obok salonu kąpielowego na dole  :wink:  jest przez ścianę (!!) WC z prysznicem. No obłęd po prostu! Kąpiel dzieci wiąże się z noszeniem przez wszystkie piętra piżam, szlafroków i kapci - a wszystko x3  :smile:  A przede wszystkim dół jest nieogrzewany... Rozumiecie, nie? :big grin: 
*[email protected]* wiem o artykule w Muratorze  :smile:  prześledziłam temat uważnie, stąd moja wzmianka o luksusie  :wink:  Akurat wanny w sypialni bym nie chciała, ale łazienkę za szklanymi drzwiami to owszem...  :smile:

----------


## cronin

W razie czego jedną łazienkę można wykończyć  w późniejszym terminie , jak się dozbiera na wymarzone luksusy  :smile: 
A rozkład w szeregowcu faktycznie fatalny, czasem zastanawiam się kto to projektuje, chyba student I roku na obowiązkowych praktykach.

----------


## aksamitka

kurcze a u nas bedzie tylko 1 lazienka, mamy 1 dziecko( byc moze kiedys 2)

----------


## cronin

Chodzi głównie o to żeby mieć łazienkę na każdej kondygnacji, resztę uzależnia się od kasy , miejsca i chęci do sprzątania  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

Ja tez mam jedną łazienkę.
Jedyny problem to to że jest wspólna dla gości i domowników .
Fajnie jest mieć drugą, takie małe WC przynajmniej tylko dla gości .
Tak uważam .

----------


## marta&robert

Myślę, że wielkość rodziny ma bardzo duże znaczenie przy decyzji o ilości łazienek (choć można i mieszkać w bloku z jedną łazienką mając trójkę dzieci i się z tego powodu nie umiera - wiem, bo jako dziecko tak właśnie mieszkałam), choć funkcjonalność łazienki/ łazienek jest chyba jeszcze istotniejsza (patrz nasze trzy łazienki w szeregowcu...  :tongue: )

No i dla gości - zgadzam się - fajnie mieć osobną łazienkę lub chociaż WC. Myślę, że to krępujące gdy odwiedzający cię ludzie oglądają twoje szczoteczki do zębów :/ Chociaż i tu ma znaczenie kwestia zagospodarowania pomieszczenia - można to przecież zrobić tak by zachować intymność "sprzętów"  :wink:  domowników.

----------


## [email protected]

> Myślę, że wielkość rodziny ma bardzo duże znaczenie przy decyzji o ilości łazienek (choć można i mieszkać w bloku z jedną łazienką mając trójkę dzieci i się z tego powodu nie umiera - wiem, bo jako dziecko tak właśnie mieszkałam), choć funkcjonalność łazienki/ łazienek jest chyba jeszcze istotniejsza (patrz nasze trzy łazienki w szeregowcu... )
> 
> No i dla gości - zgadzam się - fajnie mieć osobną łazienkę lub chociaż WC. Myślę, że to krępujące gdy odwiedzający cię ludzie oglądają twoje szczoteczki do zębów :/ Chociaż i tu ma znaczenie kwestia zagospodarowania pomieszczenia - można to przecież zrobić tak by zachować intymność "sprzętów"  domowników.


Ja  mam łazienke przy swojej sypialni. Kibelek na dole ze zlewem oddzielny i  2 łazienki na pietrze. Dla gości i dzieci. Taki ukłąd dla mnie jest optymalny. Gosci mamy czesto, a dzieci w łazience maja sajgon. PLus mam 2 córki syna :wink:  obecnie wykonczenie łazienki to juz nie jest duzy koszt, a komfort ogromny.

----------


## yureq

> Za to mam duży problem sensownego zagospodarowania łazienki na poddaszu, bo ściana kolankowa jest dość niska (chyba 80cm) i skos dachu duży. Łazienki to w ogóle dla nas wyzwanie i nie rozwiązaliśmy jeszcze tego problemu. To, co jest w projekcie nie zadowala nas. Mamy troje dzieci i zastanawiamy się nad zrobieniem sobie tzw. "master bedroom" - sypialni połączonej z "prywatną" łązienką i garderobą. Nie wiem jednak czy nas stać na taki luksus (hmm.. no bo jak już robić coś takiego, to by się chciało zrobić luksusowo w miarę ). Co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu? Czy to praktyczne mieć łazienkę wydzieloną z ogólnodostępnej części domu i dostępną wyłącznie dla dwóch osób?


Master bedroom to moim zdaniem świetne rozwiązanie. Już abstrahując od wszelkich "niegrzecznych" zalet, to w domu miewasz też gości, którzy nie plączą ci się po twojej prywatnej strefie. No i z dziećmi nie trzeba się bić o dostęp o poranku  :wink: . 
My mieliśmy coś takiego w projekcie oryginalnie, ale nasz architekt przy jego adaptacji tak poszalał, że nam szczęki poopadały (w pozytywnym sensie). Będziemy mieć teraz w domu w sumie 3 łazienki:
- ubikację z umywalką na parterze,
- sporą łazienkę*z wanną i toaletką przy naszej sypialni (toaletka bardzo fajnie wkomponowana w skosy)
- dużą łazienkę ogólnodostępną z prysznicem i wanną na piętrze.

----------


## yureq

> W ostatnim muratorze jest opisane połaczenie lazienki, garderoby i sypialni.


Ja czytałem ten artykuł, to mieliśmy już kupiony projekt. Szczerze mówiąc te rozwiązania, jakie są w tym artykule przestawione strasznie mi się nie podobają. Jakieś to wszystko takie klaustrofobiczne  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

Ja mam w planach dwie łazienki na dole bedzie spora 11m2 w planach dwie umywalki no i resztę urządzeń a na górze druga myśle ze to w zupełności wystarczy mogę zribić wc na dole pod schodami dodatkową  ale chciałabym  zeby schody były ozdobą holu więc nie zdecyduje się na nią

----------


## ewastudio1

jakie macie pomysły na schody bo ja chciałabym zelbetowe czy coś takiego w delikatnym łuku co o tym sadzicie

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja czytałem ten artykuł, to mieliśmy już kupiony projekt. Szczerze mówiąc te rozwiązania, jakie są w tym artykule przestawione strasznie mi się nie podobają. Jakieś to wszystko takie klaustrofobiczne


Ja juz nie komentuje nawet tych powierzchni które oni proponuja, ale ja jezeli chodzi o powierzchnie to nie wierze Muratorowi za grosz :wink:  tak samo jak nie uwierze ze pokoj 9m2 jest wygodny

----------


## kupiecjudex

> jakie macie pomysły na schody bo ja chciałabym zelbetowe czy coś takiego w delikatnym łuku co o tym sadzicie


Na jakichś drewnianych sie u mnie skończy, też w kształcie łuku. jak policzyć koszt żelbetowych to podobnie wychodzi. Przy betonowych masz problem bo na zakręcie można iść tylko z jednej strony, są mniej wygodne, w drewnianych nie robisz podstopnia i jest inaczej, za to czasami drweniane mogą trzeszczeć, ale to już kwestia  wykonawstwa. Betonowe jedynie ze spoczynkiem wtedy to może mieć sens (oczywiście według mnie), ale to nie do każdego wnętrza pasuje.

----------


## ewastudio1

> Na jakichś drewnianych sie u mnie skończy, też w kształcie łuku. jak policzyć koszt żelbetowych to podobnie wychodzi. Przy betonowych masz problem bo na zakręcie można iść tylko z jednej strony, są mniej wygodne, w drewnianych nie robisz podstopnia i jest inaczej, za to czasami drweniane mogą trzeszczeć, ale to już kwestia  wykonawstwa. Betonowe jedynie ze spoczynkiem wtedy to może mieć sens (oczywiście według mnie), ale to nie do każdego wnętrza pasuje.


też podobają mi się drewniane ale  zelbetowe bardziej ale u mnie bok schodów bedzie biegł po ścianie wiec nie wiem czy wyjdą mi te po łuku

----------


## kupiecjudex

No to chyba lepsze będą ze spoczynkiem.

Przed chwilą przejrzałem prognozy pogody na najbliższe dni.
Ja naprawdę lubię zimę, zawsze ją lubiłem - to mi chyba z dzieciństwa zostało.
Ale w tym roku po raz pierwszy w życiu zaczyna mnie wk....wiać!!!!!
Miałem w marcu budowę zaczynać, a jak na razie to nawet przyłącza tymczasowego nie mogę zrobić bo śnieg za kolana, a ziemię trzeba by kilofem kopać!!!!

----------


## ewastudio1

> No to chyba lepsze będą ze spoczynkiem.
> 
> Przed chwilą przejrzałem prognozy pogody na najbliższe dni.
> Ja naprawdę lubię zimę, zawsze ją lubiłem - to mi chyba z dzieciństwa zostało.
> Ale w tym roku po raz pierwszy w życiu zaczyna mnie wk....wiać!!!!!
> Miałem w marcu budowę zaczynać, a jak na razie to nawet przyłącza tymczasowego nie mogę zrobić bo śnieg za kolana, a ziemię trzeba by kilofem kopać!!!!


Nie złość się zawsze może być gorzej ha ha ja śpie spokojnie mam dużo czasu do jesieni może odpuści

----------


## ewastudio1

a co to znaczy spoczynek chodzi o te schodki  :tongue:

----------


## marta&robert

My musimy mieć schody pełne, niestety, bardzo podobają mi się ażurowe, kręcone i drewniane, które są ozdobą holu.....  :roll eyes:  U nas to niemożliwe. Ale za to zrobiłam zmianę w projekcie, odwróciłam bieg schodów i dzięki temu zyskałam pod nimi sporo miejsca na spiżarnię dostępna z kuchni, a bardzo mi zależało by ją mieć i nie trzymać zgrzewek mleka i soku w garażu  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> My musimy mieć schody pełne, niestety, bardzo podobają mi się ażurowe, kręcone i drewniane, które są ozdobą holu.....  U nas to niemożliwe. Ale za to zrobiłam zmianę w projekcie, odwróciłam bieg schodów i dzięki temu zyskałam pod nimi sporo miejsca na spiżarnię dostępna z kuchni, a bardzo mi zależało by ją mieć i nie trzymać zgrzewek mleka i soku w garażu


ja w planie mam tez miejsce tz schowek ale nie wykorzystam go mam spizarnie przy kuchni myśle że wiele   rzeczy wyjdzie w trakcie budowy wiele niespodzianek mam taką nadzieję ze wiecej tych miłych

----------


## kupiecjudex

> a co to znaczy spoczynek chodzi o te schodki


To taka płaska powierzchnia na zakręcie schodów. nie wiem jak ci to wytłumaczyć.
Np w bloku masz schody w jedną a potem w drugą stronę między masz płaską powierzcnię na której zmieniasz kierunek - to jest właśnie spoczynek.
Mam nadzieję żęśmy się dogadali :Roll:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Coś takiego
http://www.budnet.pl/Podstawowe_elem...log,a=972.html

----------


## ewastudio1

> To taka płaska powierzchnia na zakręcie schodów. nie wiem jak ci to wytłumaczyć.
> Np w bloku masz schody w jedną a potem w drugą stronę między masz płaską powierzcnię na której zmieniasz kierunek - to jest właśnie spoczynek.
> Mam nadzieję żęśmy się dogadali


tak jakby  :big grin:  wiem blądynka jestem

----------


## S.P.

Łazienka przy sypialni rodziców - stanowcze, zdecydowane TAK. Miałam takie rozwiązanie w poprzednim domu i w tym nowo budowanym nie wyobrażam sobie inaczej. W tej chwili zajmuję mieszkanie z jedną łazienką i to jest koszmar jakiś czarny. Gdy tylko jedna osoba zniknie za drzwiami łazienki, natychmiast ktoś inny pilnie potrzebuje tam wejść. Nas jest czworo. 
W moim nowym domu będą dwie łazienki na górze. Jedna przy sypialni z garderobą. W niej będzie prysznic i wanna. W łazience synów będzie tylko prysznic. Tak mieli dotychczas i świetnie się sprawdzało. Na dole też będzie pełna łazienka, tzn z prysznicem, ale nie traktuję jej jako gościnnej, tylko po prostu ogólnodostępną dla domowników no i gości również. Przecież po powrocie z ogrodu nie będę biegała zakurzona na górę, aby się wykąpać.

----------


## S.P.

Ewastudio, bo to jest spocznik a nie spoczynek. Ten drugi z czym innym mi się kojarzy  :Smile:

----------


## S.P.

> Ja juz nie komentuje nawet tych powierzchni które oni proponuja, ale ja jezeli chodzi o powierzchnie to nie wierze Muratorowi za grosz tak samo jak nie uwierze ze pokoj 9m2 jest wygodny


*Gosiu* tu się z tobą nie zgodzę, mój syn miał pokój dziewięcio metrowy o doskonałych proporcjach i kształcie, był super wygodny, młody miał wtedy wtedy pięć lat, ale sprzęty meblowe, że tak powiem dorosłe.

----------


## ewastudio1

> Coś takiego
> http://www.budnet.pl/Podstawowe_elem...log,a=972.html


to mi się nie podoba  :no:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Ewastudio, bo to jest spocznik a nie spoczynek. Ten drugi z czym innym mi się kojarzy


kupiecjudex tak napisał a ja nie wiedziałam o co chodzi ha ha

----------


## ewastudio1

> Mój młody mimo,że od 17 lat użytkuje 9m2(3x3) i nie widzi problemu  
> Od 20 lat mamy jedną łazienkę w M4 i jest ok.W domu będzie łazienka i WC.
> Może dla tego wymysł jednej łazienki na jednego użytkownika wydaje mi się...dziwny


Jeśli pokój jest dobrze urządzony, przemyślany to wszystko ok wystarczy 9m2

----------


## ewastudio1

Jak pozbyć się odgłosów wogóle dzwięków chodzi mi o akustyke w  domu z antresolą czy da się to wyciszyć

----------


## marta&robert

Nikt nie mówi o jednej łazience na jednego domownika  :wink: 
Ja się zastanawiam czy w łazience dzieci (o ile my będziemy mieć swoją) warto wstawiać wannę? W tym momencie dzieci są małe (3 i 5 lat) więc kąpią się w zasadzie tylko w wannie, ale z doświadczenia wiem, że gdy się jest dorosłym, to sie wanny nie używa... Z drugiej strony w naszej łazience chciałabym właśnie mieć wannę jako miejsce relaksu - chociaż zdaję sobie sprawę, że to nie praktyczne (jak wyżej). No ale przecież nie zrobię wanny i prysznica, choć to by było najsensowniejsze. A moze właśnie tak to "powinno być"? Masterbedroom to ma dla mnie być miejsce relaksu a nie "umywalnia"  :wink:  
Pytanie do tych, którzy korzystają z małżeńskiej łazienki: co w niej macie? Prysznic czy wannę czy jedno i drugie i dlaczego?? Z góry dzięki  :wink: 




> Jak pozbyć się odgłosów wogóle dzwięków chodzi mi o akustyke w domu z antresolą czy da się to wyciszyć


 myślę, że to zależy od architektury budynku. Jeśli góra jest otwarta to chyba odgłosów się nie pozbędziesz, a jeśli zamknięta (np. na górze korytarz i pokoje) to ich nie będzie  :smile:

----------


## Atlanta

Bez przesady, można rozmawiać o wentylacji ale z umiarem  :wink: 

U nas będzie jedna łazienka z dużą wanna i prysznicem. Na dole tylko mini wc. Bardzo bym chciała mieć własną łazienkę małżeńską ale nie ma miejsca :/

Schody będą betonowe ze spocznikiem, stopnie drewniane. Pod schodami chyba zrobię pralnię.

Marta&robert a może zastanówcie się nad dużym, głebokim brodzikiem. To "prawie" jak wanna

----------


## marta&robert

> Marta&robert a może zastanówcie się nad dużym, głebokim brodzikiem. To "prawie" jak wanna


Ale mówisz o brodziku dla dzieci czy dla mnie do relaksu?  :big lol:  A tak poważnie - jest to niby jakieś wyjście, ale wtedy musiałabym kapać dzieciaki po kolei, a tak to "wrzucamy" wszystkich na raz  :smile:

----------


## kamaar

a ja w domu będę mieć wanne, teraz mam kabinę i bardzo mi brakuje czasem wziąć długą, relaksującą kąpiel. w poprzednim mieszkaniu miałam wannę i wiem, że łatwiej jest wziąć sam prysznic w wannie, niż się położyć w brodziku  :wink:

----------


## S.P.

*marta &robert* Ja miałam i mieć będę w nowym domu w naszej małżeńskiej łazience wanne i prysznic, u dzieciaków tylko prysznic. Chłopaki czasami korzystali z wanny u nas, ale 99 kąpieli brali pod prysznicem. Wanna u nich, to byłoby dodatkowe sprzątanie dla mnie, bo moi chłopcy niby się nawet garną do pomocy ale ta jakość mi ni odpowiada  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> *marta &robert* Ja miałam i mieć będę w nowym domu w naszej małżeńskiej łazience wanne i prysznic, u dzieciaków tylko prysznic. Chłopaki czasami korzystali z wanny u nas, ale 99 kąpieli brali pod prysznicem. Wanna u nich, to byłoby dodatkowe sprzątanie dla mnie, bo moi chłopcy niby się nawet garną do pomocy ale ta jakość mi ni odpowiada


 Tak samo. U nas wanna i prysznic. dzieci tylko prysznic, jak beda sie chcialy wykapac i polezec to jedna wanna wystarczy. Marta polecam bidet w łazience dzieci :Smile:  Serio, serio. U mnie bardzo sie sprawdzał począwszy od mycia nóg! rak i dolnych rejonych. A za chwilę dorosną i to duze ułatwienie. Bidet dostaniesz juz za 400 zł,z aden koszt a wygoda ogromna

----------


## [email protected]

> Najlepszym materiałem dźwiękochłonnym z uwagi na dużą masę własną są silikaty


Lepsza ma keramzyt, albo taka sama

----------


## Atlanta

Chodziło mi o brodzik dla dzieci. Dla dorosłych oczywiście wanna (najlepiej dwuosobowa  :big grin: ) i prysznic.

Ja jestem od zawsze "wannowa" i prysznica mi często brakuje.

Albo faktycznie może sama wanna ale z kotarą? Są też takie fajne szklane drzwiczki do wanny (jakkolwiek się nazywają  :wink:  )

----------


## ewastudio1

> Najlepszym materiałem dźwiękochłonnym z uwagi na dużą masę własną są silikaty


Ale już postanowione i raczej nie pszekonam mojego męża do silikatów bedzie cegła max a nie mogę wyciszyć stropu i wogóle ścian

----------


## [email protected]

> Ale już postanowione i raczej nie pszekonam mojego męża do silikatów bedzie cegła max a nie mogę wyciszyć stropu i wogóle ścian


 Ewa, a dlaczego nie przekonasz? silka chyba tansza do tego jest

----------


## ewastudio1

> Ewa, a dlaczego nie przekonasz? silka chyba tansza do tego jest


to napiszcie mi co jest lepsze i dlaczego to moze będe miała jakieś argumenty za

----------


## chinczyk

Witam Wszystkich ,
tak samo jak Wy zaczynamy tej wiosny budowę naszej "letniej rezydencji"  :tongue:  a mianowicie SOSENKA II z MG Projekt http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/sosenka-2 .
Jestem pewien ,że z Wami i Waszym doświadczeniem będzie mi i żonie łatwiej.
Na razie jesteśmy na etapie wniosków o warunki przyłączy ale jesteśmy dobrej myśli , że może wczesną jesienią stukniemy się lampką szampana na naszym wymarzonym tarasie.

----------


## [email protected]

> to napiszcie mi co jest lepsze i dlaczego to moze będe miała jakieś argumenty za


Silka ma lepsze wlasciwosci akustyczne, jest odporna na plesn i grzyby :Smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

> to napiszcie mi co jest lepsze i dlaczego to moze będe miała jakieś argumenty za


 Mój mąż tak się napalił na tego maxa że szok może jest cieplejszy ogólnie ale nie wiem nie znam się POMOCY :Confused:

----------


## cronin

To czy jest cieplejszy nie ma tak naprawdę znaczenia przy ścianach 2,3-warstwowych, za ocieplenie i tak odpowiada styropian/wełna. Wg mnie nie ma co kruszyć kopii czy max czy silka, różnice będą niewielkie, a lepiej zostaw sobie siły i argumenty na wykończeniówkę ("wiesz kochanie ja ci ustąpiłam przy ścianach ty mi ustąp przy umywalkach"  :smile:  ) Szkoda czasu i nerwów, jeśli mu tak zależy.

----------


## aksamitka

> le z doświadczenia wiem, że gdy się jest dorosłym, to sie wanny nie używa...



ja uzywam wanny pomimo ze nie jestem juz dzieckiem  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> To czy jest cieplejszy nie ma tak naprawdę znaczenia przy ścianach 2,3-warstwowych, za ocieplenie i tak odpowiada styropian/wełna. Wg mnie nie ma co kruszyć kopii czy max czy silka, różnice będą niewielkie, a lepiej zostaw sobie siły i argumenty na wykończeniówkę ("wiesz kochanie ja ci ustąpiłam przy ścianach ty mi ustąp przy umywalkach"  ) Szkoda czasu i nerwów, jeśli mu tak zależy.


Niema to jak dobra koleżanka ha ha sama nie wpadłabym na to ....

----------


## pukul

wiem że OKNA to bardzo odległy termin ale powoli się rozglądam po okolicznych firmach i dosłownie ZBARANIAŁAM myślałam, że największy problem będzie taki - jakiej firmy, jaki kolor itp... a tu dostaje powoli wyceny (od 10 tyś do 22 tyś  :smile:  ) i nie wiem kompletnie na co zwracać uwagę... bardzo proszę doświadczonych forumowiczów o małe - chociaż malutkie podpowiedzi. a przykładowa wycena zawiera m.in. takie informacje
 PRZESYŁAM WYCENĘ OKIEN PCV Z FIRMY DRUTEX.
-PROFIL 5 KOMOROWY KLASA A
-KOLOR OBUSTRONNY ZŁOTY DĄB(WYKONANE NA RDZENIU BRĄZOWYM)
-SZYBA STANDARD U=1,0 LUB ZA DOPŁATĄ POTRÓJNA U=0,7
-PO 2 ZACZEPY ANTYWYWAŻENIOWE NA KAŻDYM SKRZYDLE
-BLOKADA BŁĘDNEGO POŁOZENIA KLAMKI
-MIKROWENTYLACJA
- OKUCIA MACO
-USZCZELKA DOWRĘBOWA 
tylko nic mi to nie mówi
PROSZĘ POMÓŻCIE (ta oferta jest najtańsza - potem Oknoplast, Jezierski...)

----------


## aksamitka

drutex nie ma dobrej opini na forum, my chyba zdecydujemy sie na oknoplus

----------


## pukul

> drutex nie ma dobrej opini na forum, my chyba zdecydujemy sie na oknoplus


dzięki... wysłałam do nich "zapytanie"  :smile:

----------


## Esiak

> wiem że OKNA to bardzo odległy termin ale powoli się rozglądam po okolicznych firmach i dosłownie ZBARANIAŁAM myślałam, że największy problem będzie taki - jakiej firmy, jaki kolor itp... a tu dostaje powoli wyceny (od 10 tyś do 22 tyś  ) i nie wiem kompletnie na co zwracać uwagę... bardzo proszę doświadczonych forumowiczów o małe - chociaż malutkie podpowiedzi. a przykładowa wycena zawiera m.in. takie informacje
>  PRZESYŁAM WYCENĘ OKIEN PCV Z FIRMY DRUTEX.
> -PROFIL 5 KOMOROWY KLASA A
> -KOLOR OBUSTRONNY ZŁOTY DĄB(WYKONANE NA RDZENIU BRĄZOWYM)
> -SZYBA STANDARD U=1,0 LUB ZA DOPŁATĄ POTRÓJNA U=0,7
> -PO 2 ZACZEPY ANTYWYWAŻENIOWE NA KAŻDYM SKRZYDLE
> -BLOKADA BŁĘDNEGO POŁOZENIA KLAMKI
> -MIKROWENTYLACJA
> - OKUCIA MACO
> ...


 uderz do HeKaPlast-u produkują okna na profilach Schuco, okucia winkhaus...
u mnie w dzienniku ich zdjęcia...

----------


## ziuta62

Ja z racji tego, że będę budowac na odległość i nie przy wszystkich pracach mozemy być obecni złożyłam ofertę u forumowego Jareko. Na 100% bedę spac spokojnie bo i tak się nie znam na montażu. Jakie okna bedą dla mojego domu najlepsze myślę, że doradzi mi forumowy asolt. Jemu zlecę OZC jak już projekt będzie zakończony. Mamy obiecane, że za 2 tygodnie. 
Jeśli mogę coś doradzić na temat wanny z parawanem szklanym no to właśnie to , że najlepszy jest szklany i składający się z jednej tafli. Żadnych składanych bo to męka z utrzymaniem w czystości, a szklana tafla będzie zawsze jak nowa przy niewielkim wysiłku. 
Poza tym są wanny dwupoziomowe. Choć różnica poziomów jest nieduża to jednak przy dobrym odpływie woda podczas kąpieli pod prysznicem nie leje się po całej wannie, a tylko w tym niższym poziomie. 
Mam jeszcze parę porad co do montażu mikserów pod prysznicem lub przy wannie. Jak ktoś już będzie tak daleko możecie pytać. 
Pozdrawiam.
Acha! To nie oferta usług. Nie mieszkamy w Polsce i nie zamierzamy przez najbliższe 10 lat. Bo tyle mamy do emerytury.

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja z racji tego, że będę budowac na odległość i nie przy wszystkich pracach mozemy być obecni złożyłam ofertę u forumowego Jareko. .


Prawda to przy jareko tez bym spała spokojnie :Smile:

----------


## peter12

Witam
Ja mam w planach zaqczynac wczesna wiosna budowe http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m3f2539f6010ab po malych zmianach,surowy otwarty z dachem deskowanym juz wycenila firma teraz tylko wybrac dachowke i podliczyc koszta.

----------


## ewastudio1

> Od "ciepłości" nie jest materiał konstrukcyjny tylko izolacja termiczna.
> Dla mnie silikat jest najlepszym materiałem do budowy a ceramika poryzowana jest na szarym końcu mojej listy,po środku BK i keramzyt 
> 
> Zaletami silikatu jest duża akumulacyjność cieplna,bardzo duża wytrzymałość,regulacja wilgotności w domu,z uwagi na naturalne materiały z jakich się składa jest przyjazny dla zdrowia,odporność na grzyby i pleśnie ale to zależy od wentylacji,dokładność wymiarowa bloczków co ma duże znaczenie dla dalszych prac m.i cienka spoina,tynki cienkowarstwowe itp.
> No i jest to najtańszy materiał obecnie do budowy 
> 
> Wady ceramiki poryzowanej to przede wszystkim kruchość,problemy z montażem czegokolwiek na ścianie,brak trzymania wymiarów co powoduje wady w murowaniu i możliwe babole,co powoduje konieczność nakładania grubych tynków a wiadomo,że wiąże się to z kasą.
> Ogólnie nie mam zaufania do rudego bo rudy to fałszywy  
> Dzisiejsza ceramika to nie jest to samo co ceramika z której powstał zamek w Malborku.
> ...


Ale tylko naturalny rudy a nie malowany ha ha nie obrazając ródzielców  :tongue:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Od "ciepłości" nie jest materiał konstrukcyjny tylko izolacja termiczna.
> Dla mnie silikat jest najlepszym materiałem do budowy a ceramika poryzowana jest na szarym końcu mojej listy,po środku BK i keramzyt 
> 
> Zaletami silikatu jest duża akumulacyjność cieplna,bardzo duża wytrzymałość,regulacja wilgotności w domu,z uwagi na naturalne materiały z jakich się składa jest przyjazny dla zdrowia,odporność na grzyby i pleśnie ale to zależy od wentylacji,dokładność wymiarowa bloczków co ma duże znaczenie dla dalszych prac m.i cienka spoina,tynki cienkowarstwowe itp.
> No i jest to najtańszy materiał obecnie do budowy 
> 
> Wady ceramiki poryzowanej to przede wszystkim kruchość,problemy z montażem czegokolwiek na ścianie,brak trzymania wymiarów co powoduje wady w murowaniu i możliwe babole,co powoduje konieczność nakładania grubych tynków a wiadomo,że wiąże się to z kasą.
> Ogólnie nie mam zaufania do rudego bo rudy to fałszywy  
> Dzisiejsza ceramika to nie jest to samo co ceramika z której powstał zamek w Malborku.
> ...


Szczerze to zbaraniałam i już sama nie wiem ale wiem jedno że powinnam ufać ludziom którzy wiedzą o czym piszą .Czyli polecasz silikaty a jeśli się troche orientuje to są różne gróbości a czy możesz mi napisać jakie miałabym wybrać i czym ocieplić żeby dyło ok

----------


## Kurdybanek

Od dziś mam wreszcie założony dziennik budowy. 
Wklejam, bo może jakiemuś bociankowi przydadzą się te linki, będzie łatwiej z dziennikiem

Jak wklejać zdjęcia, fajnie opisane przez Elfir:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-forum/page81

Jak zrobić, żeby pod postami było widać link do dziennika budowy i komentarzy:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C5%82y-podpis

... rudy wcale nie znaczy fałszywy  :Evil:   :Mad:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Witam
> Ja mam w planach zaqczynac wczesna wiosna budowe http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m3f2539f6010ab po malych zmianach,surowy otwarty z dachem deskowanym juz wycenila firma teraz tylko wybrac dachowke i podliczyc koszta.


Śliczny ten twój domek będzie  :roll eyes:

----------


## pukul

> Prawda to przy jareko tez bym spała spokojnie


też chętnie bym złożyła ale do Warszawy mam... 300 km  :sad:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Od dziś mam wreszcie założony dziennik budowy. 
> Wklejam, bo może jakiemuś bociankowi przydadzą się te linki, będzie łatwiej z dziennikiem
> 
> Jak wklejać zdjęcia, fajnie opisane przez Elfir:
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-forum/page81
> 
> Jak zrobić, żeby pod postami było widać link do dziennika budowy i komentarzy:
> 
> ...


 rude są ok  :wink:

----------


## ziuta62

Pukul ja mam więcej.

----------


## Atlanta

Mamy Pnb :wave:  

u nas bedzie ceramika plecewice

----------


## kupiecjudex

Z tym materiałem na ściany jest tak jak z męskimi gustami.
Jeden woli blondynki drugi szatynki, a trzeci złotowłose  :Lol:  jeden szczupłe, drugi trochę mniej szczupłe  :wink: 
Ale czy to znaczy  że jedne są lepsze od drugich z tego powodu.
Z tym materialem naściany jest tak samo każdy bierze to co lubi, albo jak czuje, najwyżej potem się okarze że wdepnął w niezłe gówno :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> Mamy Pnb 
> 
> u nas bedzie ceramika plecewice


 Gratuluję :Smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Z tym materiałem na ściany jest tak jak z męskimi gustami.
> Jeden woli blondynki drugi szatynki, a trzeci złotowłose  jeden szczupłe, drugi trochę mniej szczupłe 
> Ale czy to znaczy  że jedne są lepsze od drugich z tego powodu.
> Z tym materialem naściany jest tak samo każdy bierze to co lubi, albo jak czuje, najwyżej potem się okarze że wdepnął w niezłe gówno


czasem warto się zastanowić 10 razy niż całe życie załować w jednym jak i w drugim przypadku

----------


## jarko17

> Mamy Pnb 
> 
> u nas bedzie ceramika plecewice


Gratulacje!
Po jakim czasie dostaliście?

My dalej czekamy....

----------


## marta&robert

> Witam Wszystkich ,
> tak samo jak Wy zaczynamy tej wiosny budowę naszej "letniej rezydencji"  a mianowicie SOSENKA II z MG Projekt http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/sosenka-2 .
> Jestem pewien ,że z Wami i Waszym doświadczeniem będzie mi i żonie łatwiej.
> Na razie jesteśmy na etapie wniosków o warunki przyłączy ale jesteśmy dobrej myśli , że *może wczesną jesienią stukniemy się lampką szampana na naszym wymarzonym tarasie*.


 :jaw drop: SERIO?! 
w ogóle witaj na forum!  :smile:  Ja okropnie bym chciała wprowadzić się na święta, ale coraz mniej w to wierzę. Juz w sumie chyba wcale  :sad:  Moja mama ostatnio stwierdziła, że i tak się nie wprowadzimy zanim Julka skończy szkołę (a zaczyna we wrześniu...). Trochę mnie zeźliła  :mad: 
Ale miałam już wcześniej rzucić ten temat: kiedy zamierzacie się wprowadzić, innymi słowy na jaki okres czasu planujecie budowę?

Wracając do wanny i prysznica - cóż, chyba dobrze, że mam jeszcze sporo czasu na decyzję  :wink:  Nie wiem co lepsze.

----------


## [email protected]

> SERIO?! 
> w ogóle witaj na forum!  Ja okropnie bym chciała wprowadzić się na święta, ale coraz mniej w to wierzę. Juz w sumie chyba wcale  Moja mama ostatnio stwierdziła, że i tak się nie wprowadzimy zanim Julka skończy szkołę (a zaczyna we wrześniu...). Trochę mnie zeźliła 
> Ale miałam już wcześniej rzucić ten temat: kiedy zamierzacie się wprowadzić, innymi słowy na jaki okres czasu planujecie budowę?
> 
> Wracając do wanny i prysznica - cóż, chyba dobrze, że mam jeszcze sporo czasu na decyzję  Nie wiem co lepsze.


Pierwszy dom, budowa i wykonczenie 8 miesiecy do wprowadzenia. Teraz tez tak planuję

----------


## jarko17

> Pierwszy dom, budowa i wykonczenie 8 miesiecy do wprowadzenia. Teraz tez tak planuję



Oj ale to musi byc tempo :tongue:  No i wiadomo wszystkie decyzje szybkie i oby właściwe :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> Oj ale to musi byc tempo No i wiadomo wszystkie decyzje szybkie i oby właściwe


Powiem tak, nie było presji :wink:  wszystko miałam poukładane i tyle. Prace szły swoim tempem

----------


## annaka

Najchętniej wprowadziłabym się w dniu wbicia pierwszej łopaty  :big tongue:  bo już się nie mogę doczekać, a tu nawet nie ma PNB :roll eyes: ... ale tak poważnie to my w tym roku planujemy zrobić SSO /moze SSZ w zależności od czasu i oczywiście funduszy. Póki co będziemy budować bez kredytu, a co dalej będziemy zastanawiać się jak już domek w stanie surowym stanie. Generalnie na pewno nie będziemy należeć do pierwszych wprowadzających się Bocianków, i nasza budowa pewnie 'troche' potrwa, ale poki co mamy gdzie mieszkać w nienajgorszych warunkach i nie ponosimy z tego tytułu szczególnych kosztów (nie ma jak u mamy :big tongue:  i taty) a dodatkowo jeszcze całkiem młodzi jesteśmy :cool: ... choć wiadomo że chciałoby się już na swoim i w dodatku w tym wymarzonym ale czas pokaże

----------


## ewastudio1

> Pierwszy dom, budowa i wykonczenie 8 miesiecy do wprowadzenia. Teraz tez tak planuję


A to nie jest tak ze dom musi postac przeciesz on pracuje wszystko musi sie odstać

----------


## marta&robert

> Pierwszy dom, budowa i wykonczenie 8 miesiecy do wprowadzenia. Teraz tez tak planuję


No to się pochwal: jaki duży dom i jak to zrobiłaś??? Podejrzewam, że kasa nie stanowiła problemu, no i pewnie wszystko było super zaplanowane?

----------


## [email protected]

> No to się pochwal: jaki duży dom i jak to zrobiłaś??? Podejrzewam, że kasa nie stanowiła problemu, no i pewnie wszystko było super zaplanowane?


 dom 200m2, tak miałam zaplanowane ekipy z wyprzedzeniem :Smile:  Dom nie musi stać, to bajki :wink:  Mieszkalam 6 lat, nic nie popekało. Budowałam jedynie na klej, nie na zaprawę żeby niższa wilgotnosc byla. Zadna filozofia :Smile:  Musisz tylko pamietac, ze na kafle, mozesz czekac i 6 tygodni. Biała ceramike to samo. Okna zamawiamy wczesniej, wiezbe to samo itd, itd. Meble do kuchni, piekarnik i lodówke tez

----------


## ewastudio1

> dom 200m2, tak miałam zaplanowane ekipy z wyprzedzeniem Dom nie musi stać, to bajki Mieszkalam 6 lat, nic nie popekało. Budowałam jedynie na klej, nie na zaprawę żeby niższa wilgotnosc byla. Zadna filozofia Musisz tylko pamietac, ze na kafle, mozesz czekac i 6 tygodni. Biała ceramike to samo. Okna zamawiamy wczesniej, wiezbe to samo itd, itd. Meble do kuchni, piekarnik i lodówke tez


Mogę sobie tylko wyobrazić że jak sie zacznie budowe to chce sie szybko wprowadzić do nowego domku ale my będziemy czekali nie będziemy nic robić w zime

----------


## agniecha_2015

Witam jetem nowa tez planujemy budowe małego domku http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z30,Dom-z...-murowana.html z tym że murowany.Jeteśmy jeszcze w polu działka wybrana projekt wybrany teraz bedzie bieganie po urzedach i takie tam. Myśle że damy rade zacząć jeszcze w tym roku. Może ktoś budowal taki domek i jest w stanie podzielic sie doświadczeniem ??

----------


## [email protected]

> Mogę sobie tylko wyobrazić że jak sie zacznie budowe to chce sie szybko wprowadzić do nowego domku ale my będziemy czekali nie będziemy nic robić w zime


w zimie mozesz robic wykonczeniowke, co stoi na przeszkodzie?

----------


## Atlanta

Na pnb czekałam miesiąc i nic, kiedy poszłam czegoś się dowiedzieć leżały sobie papiery na dnie sterty. Pani powiedziała że to jeszcze potrwa a tu tyle wniosków przed nią. Nic nie ruszyła. Wkuuurzyłam się, odnowiłam znajomości z koleżanką która kiedyś pracowała w pokoju obok i miałam w 3 dni  :mad: 

My chcielibyśmy się wprowadzić jak najszybciej bo siedzimy w jednym pokoju w 3 osoby  :Roll: 

Myślimy realnie o przeprowadzce w ciągu roku od wbicia pierwszej łopaty, ale super jakby było wcześniej.

Marta&robert mi też wszyscy powtarzają że to będzie trwało i trwało, o ile wogóle zaczniemy. Wierzą w Nas  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> w zimie mozesz robic wykonczeniowke, co stoi na przeszkodzie?


zaczynamy na jesieni planowany wrzesień w planach mamy go przykryć papą a na wiosne dach i pozostałe prace na wiosne  raczej okien nie wstawie w zime a jak już zaczniemy to bedziemy dążyć do tego żeby go wykończyć na spokojnie i wszystko po kolei łacznie z elewacją jak równiez ogrodem

----------


## aksamitka

ja bym chciala przeprowadzic sie na BN ale raczej to niemozliwe, dpbrze bedzie jak na wielkanoc  bedziemy juz u siebie  :smile:

----------


## mgk

Też chcielibyśmy wprowadzić się możliwie szybko, ale ten rok jest mało prawdopodobny, raczej wiosna lato 2013. PnB będziemy mieli w poniedziałek :tongue: . Firma od SSO już czeka, jak tylko aura pozwoli to zaczynamy. Do zimy chcemy mieć okna, instalacje, tynki, wylewki, a zimą można będzie prowadzić dalsze prace, na wiosnę podłogi i elewacja a później przeprowadzka. Tak zakłada wersja optymistyczna, a jak będzie... wersji pesymistycznej nie rozważam ale też i nie wykluczam. Życie bywa nieprzewidywalne.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> czasem warto się zastanowić 10 razy niż całe życie załować w jednym jak i w drugim przypadku


Ja tam jestem zadowolony ze swoich wyborów  :hug: , tylko tak mnie natknęlo na takie porównanie w kontekście  tego co lepsze na te ściany, dyskuja jest jalowa, było wiele bicia piany na tym forum w tym zakresie i chyba nikt nikogo nie przekonał. Wszystko .... wszystko ma swoje wady i zalety.

----------


## annaka

> Ja tam jestem zadowolony ze swoich wyborów , tylko tak mnie natknęlo na takie porównanie w kontekście  tego co lepsze na te ściany, dyskuja jest jalowa, było wiele bicia piany na tym forum w tym zakresie i chyba nikt nikogo nie przekonał. Wszystko .... wszystko ma swoje wady i zalety.


W pełni popieram :wink:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Jakie zalety wg.Was ma ceramika poryzowana ?


Nie obraź się stary, ale rozmowa z Tobą przypomina kopanie z koniem, a ja nie będę w niej uczestniczył. Ty masz jakieś tam zdanie i innego nie bierzesz pod uwagę i tyle.
Zaletą ceramiki dla mnie jest to że mi się podoba, mnie to wystarcza. 
Jest oddychalna, w dużo wyższym stopniu niż inne materiały. Ja ocieplam dom wełną więc ma to znaczenie. To czy jest ciepła czy nie ma drugorzędne znaczenie, bo to i tak kwestia ocieplenia.
Mówią że jest krucha - zależy jaka, i którego producenta. To czy jest krzywa też zależy od producenta. Że się w niej źle montuje np szafki czy inne rzeczy - bzdura. Znam wiele osob budujących z ceramiki, nikt tego nie potwierdza, nie dlatego że się nie chcą przyznać, poprostu ten problem nie występuje.
Buduję z ceramiki, bo mój majster setki domów z niej pobudował, i zna się na niej - a to bardzo ważne przy budowie. Strop też robię z ceramiki i dach też.
Zatem taki trochę skansen buduję, ale co tam.
Po za tym już kupione wszystko, więc klamka zapadła.

----------


## marta&robert

> Marta&robert mi też wszyscy powtarzają że to będzie trwało i trwało, o ile wogóle zaczniemy. Wierzą w Nas


Widzę, że mnie rozumiesz! :Evil:  Jedyne co nam pozostaje, to pokazać tym wszystkim, że będzie całkiem inaczej! :tongue:  A wtedy wyobraź sobie ich miny....
Wy macie dużo gorszą sytuację lokalową w tej chwili, ale plus tego taki, że większe ciśnienie by sie budować. My - pod tym względem "niestety" - mamy bardzo wygodnie, mieszkamy w domu użyczonym nam przez rodziców. Kiedyś nie zależało mi być mieć swój dom JUŻ, a teraz - owszem. Najlepiej gdybyśmy mogli sie przenieść jutro..

*Arturo* ja tam się specjalnie nie znam, ale generalnie o ceramice niewiele dobrego czytałam. Ale pewnie czekasz na bardziej uczoną odpowiedź  :wink: 

A z czego w ogóle zamierzacie budować? My mieliśmy w projekcie ścisnę trójwarstwową z wykończeniem z klinkieru. Bardzo nam się to podoba, ale po przeliczeniu wyszło, że dom z klinkieru będzie kosztował tyle co dwa bez niego..... Poddaliśmy się. 
Teraz wahamy sie między betonem komórkowym a silikatami, z przewagą w stronę tych drugich. Zależy nam na tym by dom był jak najbardziej ciepły. I dodatkowo łatwy w budowie - kurcze, będziemy miec ekipę fachowców z Ukrainy. Trochę się boję, żeby nie porobili żadnych "baboli". Niby budowali już ze wszystkiego, i niby czym się różni polski majster od ukraińskiego? Sama nie wiem. Może jestem przewrażliwiona. :Confused: 

W ogóle powiem Wam, że już kilka razy czytałam na temat cech różnych materiałów budowlanych, ale jest to tak zawiłe, że chyba powinnam wziąć kartkę i zrobić notatki żeby to ogarnąć! Jest tyle różnych rzeczy na które trzeba zwrócić uwagę: właściwości termoizolacyjne, kruchość, łatwość budowy, łatwość/ trudność mocowania czegokolwiek na ścianie/ w ścianie, cena, właściwości "zdrowotne", ciężar, odporność na wodę itd itp. Wcale się nie dziwię, że ludziom trudno się dogadać co jest najlepsze...

----------


## chinczyk

Witam ,
mam pytanie odnośnie podłączenia wody. Przy naszej działce w drodze gminnej jest sieć wodno-kanalizacyjna, lecz rura z wodą jest stara i cienka (40mm) ,wodociągi nie dają pozwolenia na podłączenie się do tej rury i zalecają zbudowanie własnej sieci. Jakieś 50m od granicy naszej działki jest sieć 110mm zbudowana przez dwójkę sąsiadów, wstępnie się z nimi dogadałem i chcą pieniądze za podłączenie do "ich" sieci. Pytanie brzmi czy skoro sieć jest w drodze gminnej mają prawo do tego typu praktyk ? Wiem że można się z gminą dogadać żeby partycypowała w kosztach budowy takiej sieci, wiec czemu jeszcze ja mam im płacić , czy taka sieć nie przechodzi pod władanie gminy? Czy jeżeli gmina w warunkach wskaże właśnie tą "ich" sieć , do której mam się przyłączyć czy mogą się nie zgodzić na to sąsiedzi ?
proszę o pomoc

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

my zamierzamy budować z ytonga36, znajomy nam polecil, ktory ma razem z mezem budowac ten nasz wymarzony domek :tongue:  ale czy to jest dobry material :Confused:  to na pewno okaze sie dopiero w praktyce, pewnie tak jak i kazdy ma zarowno swoje wady jak i zalety :wiggle:

----------


## marta&robert

> Sąsiadowi cieśle i dekarze z Ukrainy robili dach,który wg mojej ekipy jest bardzo dobrze zrobiony,także na pewno będzie ok


Dzięki za słowa wsparcia  :wink:  Ta ekipa to pracownicy kuzyna mojego męża, on ich bardzo chwali, że w trzy miesiące budują itp, widzieliśmy też dom postawiony przez nich - no niby ok, co tam można zobaczyć na oko? Ja niewiele  :wink: 
Oczywiście ich ogromną zaletą jest CENA, i to że robią wszystko od fundamentów po dach (więźbe). Wiem jak mój brat szarpał się z kilkoma ekipami, wiem też jak bardzo nie mamy czasu na stałe nadzorowanie budowy i ustalanie terminów prac dla kilku ekip...

Odnośnie ścian powiedzcie mi jeszcze: czy ktoś zamierza stawiać s\ściany jednowarstwowe? Przyznaję, że mnie bardzo te temat intryguje: jak można postawić ścianę "Bez ocieplenia" i jest ciepła?? Hmm... Niesamowite, ale pewnie są jakieś pułapki..

----------


## cronin

marzenka i mariusz ytong jest dobry (aczkolwiek dużo w tym marketingu) ale czy robicie z tej 36 ścianę jednowarstwową? jeśli tak to trochę mało, lepszy wtedy będzie 44, moja szefowa ma dom jednowarstwowy z y36 i rachunki za gaz ją zżerają (powyżej 2 tys. się trafiały miesięcznie), teraz przeprosili się z kominkiem i mocno dogrzewają więc rachunki 900 na miesiąc (oczywiście mowa o zimie).

----------


## Esiak

> Odnośnie ścian powiedzcie mi jeszcze: czy ktoś zamierza stawiać s\ściany jednowarstwowe? Przyznaję, że mnie bardzo te temat intryguje: jak można postawić ścianę "Bez ocieplenia" i jest ciepła?? Hmm... Niesamowite, ale pewnie są jakieś pułapki..


 ja w projekcie miałem ścianę 1W 36cm z BK, ale od razu zamieniłem ją na 24cm i dodałem 15cm ocieplenia... murowałem z bloczków solbet...
do ściany 1W trzeba się na prawdę przyłożyć i ekipa musi murować dokładnie... no i oczywiście o wiele trudniej zaizolować wszelkie mostki termiczne...

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ja też bym ściany 1W nie robił. W większości przypadków kończy się to jej docieplaniem styropianem.
Ze ścianą jak z ciuchami. Jak jest zimno najlepiej sprawdza się na cebulę.
Czyli im więcej warstw tym lepiej - ale bez przesady  max trzy wystarczą. A jedna ... :no:

----------


## Atlanta

My przebrnęliśmy przez wszystkie materiały, ściana jednowarstwowa z solbetu też była brana pod uwagę ale ostatecznie po wielu konsultacjach wybraliśmy ceramikę. 

Co do wodociągów-u nas jest po drugiej stronie drogi. Musieliśmy dostać zgodę od sąsiada na to żeby u niego się podłączyć (błagam nie pytajcie o szczegóły bo sprawy techniczne załatwiał tutaj mąż) dostaliśmy zgodę ale nie wyobrażam sobie żebyśmy mieli im coś płacić. Odwróćmy sytuację-ja też nie robiłabym problemu z podłączeniem, oczywiście wszystko z rozsądkiem.

Marta u nas będzie taki przeskok, z bloku 50 m gdzie mieszkaliśmy sami do jednego pokoju (mieszkamy dopiero od 3 msc) po czym przeprowadzka do 124 m  :big grin:

----------


## qana

Witam Wszystkich! 
Ja też się dołączam do wątku, startujemy latem, nasz projekt http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...ny,533,1,0.htm właśnie się adaptuje. 
Nasz architekt/kierownik budowy przeprojektowuje nam prawie wszystko - ściany z BK zmienia na ceramikę, a strop na monolityczny (budujemy na Śląsku -> szkody górnicze...). Wentylację planujemy mechaniczną. Zamieniamy lukarny (z tyłu) na okna dachowe. Podnosimy trochę ściankę kolankową. 
Sporo tego, czuję ogromy mętlik w głowie...

*annaka* - według jakiego projektu budujesz ? jakoś tak mi podobnie do mojego wygląda (Twój avatarek)   :big grin:

----------


## mkslonik

Ja zastanawiam się czy nie zastosować systemu Porotherm DRYFIX ciekawi mnie czy jest to takie super jak reklamują.

----------


## pukul

> Pukul ja mam więcej.


i firma Jar-Eko montuje ci okna? jeśli tak to może ja też zapytam  :smile:  podobno kto pyta nie błądzi... a póki co dostałam wyceny z oknoplastu i oknoplusa  :smile:  i głupieję coraz bardziej  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

*Arturo*, dzięki za zdjęcia. Taa... Na stronie czytałam artykuł, że jednowarstwowa ściana energooszczędna powinna mieć 48cm grubości  :smile:  Może ta na zdjęciach ma mniej?  :wink:  :Lol:  

Czytałąm właśnie (chyba z 2 godziny  :wink:  ) dziennik budowy Nefer. Powiem, że to inspirujące. I fascynujące  :smile:  Babka zatrudniła architekta wnętrz zanim miała pozwolenie na budowę! Ale dzięki temu OD RAZU wiedziała co będzie, jak i gdzie. A jak Wy podchodzicie do tematu? Macie już swoje domy w głowach? Wiecie co i jak? 
Mój mąż zupełnie tego nie rozumie, że ja się zastanawiam jakie będzie łóżko i tapeta w sypialni. Ale myślę, że trzeba nad tym myśleć. Po pierwsze myśląc teraz jeszcze WSZYSTKO można zmienic (np. ilość/ rodzaj okien, ścianki itp). Po drugie to daje motywacje (przynajmniej mi dodaje wiary w to, że dom powstanie), no i dobrze wiedzieć co się robi...  :smile:  Co myślicie?
Ja w miarę wiem jaką bym chciała kuchnię, i że mam meble do pokojów dzieci... Kurde, w sumie nie mam żadnej konkretnej koncepcji, ani wnętrz, ani nawet ukłądu pomieszczeń na górze (łazienki, garderoba?).

----------


## [email protected]

> *Arturo*,  dziennik budowy Nefer. Powiem, że to inspirujące. I fascynujące  Babka zatrudniła architekta wnętrz zanim miała pozwolenie na budowę! Ale dzięki temu OD RAZU wiedziała co będzie, jak i gdzie. A jak Wy podchodzicie do tematu? Macie już swoje domy w


 Ja nie mam projektu, ba, zmieniam wlasnie architekta, a mam juz stól, lampę i wybieram kafle plus ceramikę :wink:  tak samo kominek

----------


## qana

> Ja nie mam projektu, ba, zmieniam wlasnie architekta, a mam juz stól, lampę i wybieram kafle plus ceramikę tak samo kominek


hihi to tak jak ja - ekipa do budowy jeszcze nie zaklepana, a ja mam wybraną lampę i piec kaflowy 

http://www.kominkikowalski.pl/oferta/blanka-i.html

właśnie, czy ktoś z Was planuje zastąpić kominek piecem kaflowym?

----------


## ziuta62

Ja będę miała kuchnię kaflową z piekarnikiem i piecem chlebowym/pizza!/ w kuchni, a w salonie pieco-kominek lub kominek z DGP.  Oczywiście widziałam się już z Forestem-Natura. Kuchnia wiem jaka będzie, salon = wielki znak zapytania. 
Co do planowania to zaprojektowałam już łazienkę /mam szafeczkę ścienną i lustro / i kuchnię ze względu na kanalizację, żeby potem nie kuć niepotrzenbie. Wiem gdzie dokładnie będzie pralka, zmywarka, zlewozmywak. Było mi to potrzebne też ze względu na rozmieszczenie kominów i fundamentów pod piece. 
Jak tylko kasa będzie zrobię projekt ogrodu. Chyba nie muszę pisać do kogo się zwrócę. 
Coś jeszcze, dokładnie podałam projektantowi gdzie  mają być drzwi w sypialni i wiatrołapie. Przesunięcie o kilka czy kilkanaście cm to niby nie problem, ale niech w projekcie jest jak trzeba . chodziło o zabudowę szaf, aby były możliwie głębokie. 

Pukul-kupię u Jareko i jego firma mi będzie montować.

----------


## Atlanta

Ja też mniej więcej planuje. Po co? Żeby wiedzieć chociażby to gdzie gniazdka umieścić. Jedynie z czym mam problem to kuchnia. Jest kompletnie nie ustawna i malutka :/ A może mi coś doradzicie? Mąż też się ze mnie śmieje a ja przynajmniej nie będę później biegać i w pośpiechu czegoś wybierać

----------


## groszek36

> ja mam pytania bo juz calkowicie oglupialam!! 
> czy warunki zabudowy to to samo co wypis i wyrys dzialki???



To są dwie różne bajki...
Najważniejsze są warunki zabudowy dzięki nim napewno otrzymasz pozwolenie na budowę
a wypis i wyrys to kwity uzupełniające do wniosku o pozwolenie na budowę

----------


## groszek36

Szukaj tak długo aż znajdziesz projekt który Ci odpowiada
Na rynku jest tak dużo projektów gotowych że napewno coś znajdziesz...

----------


## qana

> Ja też mniej więcej planuje. Po co? Żeby wiedzieć chociażby to gdzie gniazdka umieścić. Jedynie z czym mam problem to kuchnia. Jest kompletnie nie ustawna i malutka :/ A może mi coś doradzicie? Mąż też się ze mnie śmieje a ja przynajmniej nie będę później biegać i w pośpiechu czegoś wybierać


*Atlanta* dawaj kuchnię - ustawimy  :smile:  

ja już mam swoją ustawioną...

----------


## Atlanta

A proszę bardzo  :tongue:  I tak: marzy mi się chociaż malusieńki pólwysepik chociaż na dwa krzeselka barowe :roll eyes: 

A z bardziej przyziemnych, nie chciałabym kuchni tak na wylocie, myślałam o przeniesieniu drzwi od spiżarki od strony korytarza może by się zrobiło bardziej ustawnie? Myślałam też o zlewie w innym miejscu żeby swobodnie otwierać okno? Oprócz tego półwyspu nie mam wielkich wymagań a ni określonego stylu  :tongue:

----------


## qana

hmm... ja bym chyba przeniosła drzwi do spiżarki na korytarz (obok komina), całość mebli ułożyłabym w "U", kuchenkę można wtedy przesunąć w dotychczasowe miejsce drzwi (i schować przewód wentylacyjny w spiżarni (chyba  :smile:  ), słupek - czyli piekarnik w dotychczasowe miejsce kuchenki - a na przeciw, zaraz obok wykusza, może zmieściłaby się mikropółwysep...  :smile:  

[IMG=http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/127/kuchniabera.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

zlew przed oknem nie musi przeszkadzać, można kupić taką składaną baterię, gdzieś to widziałam, ale nie pamiętam... ja będę miała zlew przed oknem, bo mi tak się podoba

kuchnia nie jest taka nieustawna, ale ten pomysł z półwyspem to wyzwanie, nie powiem  :smile:

----------


## Kurdybanek

To może coś takiego, tak przemalowane na szybko. Wydaje mi się, ze zamiast takich łamanych drzwi do spiżarni lepsze były by przesuwane, chowane w ścianie i na pewno nie od strony korytarza, za dużo biegania. Już chyba lepiej by było zlikwidować spiżarnie i tym sposobem powiększyć kuchnię

----------


## qana

powiększenie kuchni o spiżarnię, plus dodatkowy głęboki słupek - to też dobry pomysł  :smile: 

tylko ja mam jakąś fobię odnośnie szerokości przejść, więc w wersji nr 2 skróciłabym szafki (albo wywaliłabym) po przeciwnej stronie półwyspu...

----------


## ewastudio1

Jakie kominki    planujecie w swoim domku macie już jakieś pomysły

----------


## marta&robert

Ale pomocnictwo super w kwestii kuchni!  :hug: 

Zaskoczyliście mnie bardzo odpowiedziami odnośnie pomysłów na wnętrza! Wydawało mi się, że chcę być taka "hop do przodu", a tu widzę, że przeciwnie - jestem w ogonku!

Właśnie też przeczytałam o systemie ISOMAX czy ktoś z Was wie o co chodzi i myślał o tym? Przyznaję, że przeszukałam przeróżne technologie i nowinki, ale o tym słyszę po raz pierwszy i jestem w szoku - robi się rurki w dachu (pod dachówkami) które się nagrzewają od słońca i rozprowadzają ciepło po ścianach (ściana specjalna, systemowa: styropian, beton z rurkami, styropian). Jakis odlot! I podobno nie trzeba takiego domu już dodatkowo ogrzewać - to dom pasywny. Powiedzcie co myślicie, bo mój M. własnie się na mnie wściekł, że znowu coś wymyślam.... :big tongue:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Ja buduję wirtualnie od trzech lat a realnie dopiero od paru miesięcy  
> Technicznie żaden "fachowiec" mnie nie zagnie,babole wyłapię,wiem gdzie i kiedy zaglądnąć 
> Co do wyposażenia i wyglądu to też wiemy co,gdzie i jak mam wyglądać


Plany napewno są w głowie  teraz jeszcze sprawa tego typu czy będzie to pasowało czy dostanę takie jakie chcę czy wogóle da się to zrobić w tym projekcie...........

----------


## R&K

> Jakie kominki    planujecie w swoim domku macie już jakieś pomysły


Ewa - żadnych  kominków klasycznych bo ani jednego komina u mnie w domu nie będzie 
dlatego że lubimy żywy ogień będzie Bio Kominek

----------


## marta&robert

Ten ISOMAX to jakaś enigma :/ Kilka osób na forum się do niego przymierzało, ale nie znalazłam jeszcze nikogo, kto by tak wybudował. 

Co do kominka, to u mnie będzie w tak beznadziejnym (moim zdaniem) miejscu, że nie mam na niego żadnej koncepcji. Wklejam Wam plan parteru, żebyście zobaczyli. Może ktoś mi coś twórczego podpowie.  :smile:  Przy okazji rzućcie okiem na salon, bo przez te wykusze (tak to sie nazywa? czy coś kręcę? :oops: ) nie mam pomysłu - np. nie ma gdzie powiesić/ postawić telewizora. No taki dziwny ten układ.
A skoro juz wklejam rzut to jeszcze powiem, że kuchnia będzie wydłużona w stronę ogrodu, bieg schodów na odwrót, i pod schodami (kosztem pokoju nr5 po drugiej stronie) spiżarnia z wejściem z kuchni. Mamy też powiększone wejście do kuchni z salonu, przez co jeszcze mniej miejsca na ten kominek.

----------


## Piczman

> To może coś takiego, tak przemalowane na szybko. Wydaje mi się, ze zamiast takich łamanych drzwi do spiżarni lepsze były by przesuwane, chowane w ścianie i na pewno nie od strony korytarza, za dużo biegania.



Ja mam łamane i jestem bardzo zadowolony :

http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...dsc9822.jpg%2F
http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...sc9832c.jpg%2F
http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...dsc9828.jpg%2F

Składają się tak że jest maksymalny prześwit, jest to bardzo dobra alternatywa dla zwykłych drzwi .
Na pewno też o wiele mniej problematyczne w zamontowaniu .
Ja nawet nadproża nie wylewałem .

Pozdr.

----------


## marta&robert

Jaki odpał! Masz pokój dla kota!  :big lol:  
Bardzo sprytny pomysł, naprawdę! 

A jak juz opanowałam sztukę wklejania obrazków  :wink:  to Wam też pokażę moje aktualnie wymarzone łóżko. Ciekawe co powiecie?


Pozdrawiam i idę spać....

----------


## R&K

> Mam jedno pytanie mieszkałes w domu z WM? bo ja tak, ja znam to z autopsji, plus w paru przebywałam. Hałas słyszałam za każdym razem, czy teraz bedziesz dyskutował o moich zmysłach:>? w domu swoim bez wentylacji mechanicznej tez mieszkałam, znam z praktyki koszty gazu, komfort przebywania w pomieszczeniu z wg, możesz pochwalic sie tym samym? czy tylko opierasz sie na doświadczeniach innych?


niestety muszę powrócić do tematu WM

wdałem się w tą dyskusje ponieważ ktoś kiedyś przekonał mnie do WM  - i nie był to Paweł (Piczman) z FM !!!
dziś z Pawłem skończyliśmy prace nad WM w moim domu 

oto kilka wniosków 
1. Hałas - centrala pracuje tak cicho że na najniższym biegu (1/4) słychać ją jedynie w pomieszczeniu w którym jest zamontowana (90% dni w roku centrala pracuje na najniższych obrotach), na najwyższych obrotach słychac ją tylko w pomieszczeniu obok - obecnie bez drzwi - nigdzie indziej jej nie słychać
2. świeżę powietrze - zawsze i wszędzie - jestem umysłem ścisłym więc do mnie przemawiają cyfry i liczby , do dziś nie miałem doczynienia z WM w budynku mieszkalnym (w budynkach handlowo-usługowych i owszem) - pytasz o doświadczenia moje z WM - dziś już 1 doświadczenie mam za sobą - poczułem nawiew i wywiew działającej w pełni sprawnej cichej i skutecznej wentylacji w moim domu - to czego dziś doświadczyłem po próbnym uruchomieniu WM nigdy dotąd nie miało miejsca w budynkach których mieszkałem a miały WG - no może z wyjątkiem  łazienki gdy wychodząc z pod prysznica lub z wanny w takim domu ogarniał mnie zawsze chłód (zwłaszcza zimą) 
3. pobór prądu - założyliśmy woltomierzem specjalnie dla Ciebie i w składzie Ja (R&K) Paweł (Piczman) + 3 osoba z FM Jasiek - szczegółoe wyniki przedstawi Ci Paweł - wszystko dokładnie zanotował 
4. całość wyszła mnie taniej niż kominy do WG

Konrad

----------


## Kurdybanek

> Ja mam łamane i jestem bardzo zadowolony :


Drzwi masz Super, bardzo mi się podobają, zwłaszcza z tymi drzwiczkami dla kota. Gdzie można takie kupić? Też mam kota, ale jeszcze nie mam pomysłu na miejsce dla kuwety. W mieszkaniu mam teraz zbudowaną specjalną szafkę, z tajnym wejściem od spodu, ale nie zawsze kotce się chce tamtędy wchodzić  :wink:  A nie przeszkadza mam zapach kuwety w spiżarce?

U Ciebie jednak drzwi otwierają się do środka kuchni i składają na prawą stronę, ale na ścianę i otwarte w niczym nie przeszkadzają. Odnośnie drzwi łamanych w tamtej kuchni to chyba nie były by praktyczne, przeszkadzałyby w otwieraniu szafek z obu stron. Jedynie oryginalna wersja byłaby sensowna, gdzie składałyby się na bok ciągu szafek z kuchenką (na lewą stronę). W mojej spiżarce też odpadają drzwi łamane, a przesuwane lubię. Oprócz drzwi wejściowych mam w obecnym mieszkaniu tylko takie. Wielka oszczędność miejsca, zwłaszcza w wąskich przedpokojach. 
 :smile:

----------


## Piczman

> Drzwi masz Super, bardzo mi się podobają, zwłaszcza z tymi drzwiczkami dla kota. Gdzie można takie kupić? Też mam kota, ale jeszcze nie mam pomysłu na miejsce dla kuwety. W mieszkaniu mam teraz zbudowaną specjalną szafkę, z tajnym wejściem od spodu, ale nie zawsze kotce się chce tamtędy wchodzić  A nie przeszkadza mam zapach kuwety w spiżarce?


Te drzwi robił nasz znajomy stolarz, kosztowały niecałe 600 zł . To jest zwykła płyta + system przesuwny .
Drzwiczki dla kota zamontowałem bo mamy Maine Coon a to jest kot który potrzebuje jako WC wielkiej kastry budowlanej  :eek: 

A teraz najlepsze , w spiżarce zwykle robi się wyciąg do wentylacji mechanicznej a w domu z taką wentylacją powietrze biegnie ZAWSZE w jedną stronę !!!
Zapachy więc od razu wylatują na zewnątrz i nie czuć kompletnie nic nawet stojąc pod tymi drzwiami .
To samo tyczy się również łazienek .
Ot taka niespodzianka na "+' dla WM  :wink: 

Przedstawię teraz wyniki dla poboru prądu bardzo dużej centrali wentylacyjnej .
Jest to centrala o max wydatku ok. 500 m3 i zakłada się ją do domów o powierzchni 180-300 m2 w którym mieszka 4-8 osób .

Odpowiednio dla wydatku :

25  % ( ostra zima i temp. zewnętrzne ok. - 15 C )                        -   26 Watt
50  % ( okres Wrzesień - Czerwiec oprócz okresów dużego mrozu)    -  60 Watt
75  % ( Lipiec-Sierpień czyli okres wysokiej wilgotności względnej )   -  75 Watt
100 % ( okresowe wietrzenie , imprezy, chłodzenie pasywne z GWC) -  82 Watt

Średnia roczna wyjdzie 60 Watt co daje nam miesięczny koszt użytkowania WM = 25-27 zł w zależności od kosztu 1 kwh w danym domu .
Dla przeciętnego domu ok. 140 m2 centrala wentylacyjne ma odpowiednio słabsze wentylatory pobierając jeszcze mniej prądu .

Pozdrawiam wszystkich zainteresowanych tematem wentylacji, w razie pytań proszę pisać na PW lub inne podane w stopce.
Nie chciał bym aby ten wątek ogólny zdominowała WM .

----------


## aksamitka

ja bylam w sobote u goscia co ma pompe ciepla, WM, oczyszczalnie, wszystko chodzi i dziala  5 lat, siedzielismy w salonie i WM nie było słychać

----------


## [email protected]

> niestety muszę powrócić do tematu WM
> 
> 
> 3. pobór prądu - założyliśmy potencjometr specjalnie dla Ciebie i w składzie Ja (R&K) Paweł (Piczman) + 3 osoba z FM Jasiek - szczegółoe wyniki przedstawi Ci Paweł - wszystko dokładnie zanotował 
> 4. całość wyszła mnie taniej niż kominy do WG
> 
> Konrad


Super, dziekuje za info. Pisałam o rachunkach 300 zł w innym wątku. Specjalnie dzwoniłam do szwagra. Zapłacił 16.000 i zafundował sobie 300 zł kosztów. Za ten miesiac pompa ciepła i WM z reku kosztowała go 1038 zł :jaw drop:  Ja mieszkam/wynajmuje w domu, ze prawie mi kołdre wywiera. A za gaz płacę 400 miesięcznnie, ot taki przykład jak to dziwnie czasami bywa. Czekam na wyniki odczytu i zgłebiam dalej WM :wink:  kto wie jak to sie skonczy :wink:

----------


## Piczman

Wyniki podałem 2 posty wyżej  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> Wyniki podałem 2 posty wyżej


Nie zauwazyłam :Smile:  Dziękuję. Ja mam tez koty, łyse Sinksy :wink:  Domek super pomysł

----------


## S.P.

W kwestii szybkiego budowania. Nie sądzę aby dom budowany szybko nie był przemyślany. Przecież proces wszystkich papierologii trwa i to jest czas na wybory. Ja zaczynam budowę jak tylko się ociepli, dom 155 m pu i jestem pewna, że na święta będę w nim mieszkała, chyba że nastąpi jakiś kataklizm. Od pół roku mam wybrane materiały, łącznie z wykończeniówką, zaplanowany każdy szczegół, ekipy zgrane jak w zegarku. Wierzę, że mi się to uda jeszcze raz.

----------


## ewastudio1

> Ewa - żadnych  kominków klasycznych bo ani jednego komina u mnie w domu nie będzie 
> dlatego że lubimy żywy ogień będzie Bio Kominek


Oświeć mnie proszę dlaczego komonki klasyczne są bleee  :eek: chciałam rozprowadzić ciepło po całym domku czy to zły pomysł

----------


## ewastudio1

> W kwestii szybkiego budowania. Nie sądzę aby dom budowany szybko nie był przemyślany. Przecież proces wszystkich papierologii trwa i to jest czas na wybory. Ja zaczynam budowę jak tylko się ociepli, dom 155 m pu i jestem pewna, że na święta będę w nim mieszkała, chyba że nastąpi jakiś kataklizm. Od pół roku mam wybrane materiały, łącznie z wykończeniówką, zaplanowany każdy szczegół, ekipy zgrane jak w zegarku. Wierzę, że mi się to uda jeszcze raz.


Niby tak ale z drugiej strony same prace wykończeniowe pochłaniają wiele  czasu i przemyśleń nie wspomnę o meblach też jest długi czas oczekiwania no chyba ,że zamówisz meble parę miesięcy na przód ale jeśli chodzi o mnie wolę się 10 razy zastanowić niz póżniej patrzeć na nie przez długie miesiące . Oczywiście trzymam kciuki za szybki finał i napewno będę śledziła poczynania i podziwiała

----------


## alic

Odnośnie szybkiej budowy.Jak jest dobra ekipa i kasa  to budowa domu  przebiega  bezproblemowo,a jeszcze jak pogoda dopisuje to już inwestorowi nic więcej nie trzeba.To fakt,że trzeba mieć wszystko zaplanowane,dokonać wyborów odpowiednio wcześniej,mieć szczegółowy kosztorys,ale jest to jak najbardziej realne.Poza tym wychodzę z założenia,że długa budowa,to droga budowa,pozdr...

----------


## mkslonik

I wszystko jak zwykle obraca się wokół pieniążków a przy kredycie ciężko może być z szybkością bo zawsze mogą się z transza opóźnić lub jakiś inny problem bankowi wyniknie i zastój murowany.

----------


## ewastudio1

> I wszystko jak zwykle obraca się wokół pieniążków a przy kredycie ciężko może być z szybkością bo zawsze mogą się z transza opóźnić lub jakiś inny problem bankowi wyniknie i zastój murowany.


Nawet jeśli są osoby które budują za swoje pieniadze to pewnych rzeczy nie da się przeszkoczyć choć wiem że są osoby które w przeciągu 12 miesięcy wprowadziły się do domku jeśli zaczną niektórzy na wiosne to ok gorzej z tymi co na jesieni tak jak ja nie uda mi się zrobić pewnych rzeczy np dachu będzie tylko papa nie zacznę wykańczać domu jeśli nie będę miała dachu dokończonego na tip top

----------


## annaka

> Witam Wszystkich! 
> Ja też się dołączam do wątku, startujemy latem, nasz projekt http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...ny,533,1,0.htm właśnie się adaptuje. 
> *annaka* - według jakiego projektu budujesz ? jakoś tak mi podobnie do mojego wygląda (Twój avatarek)


Witam. My budujemy wg projektu indywidualnego...obejrzałam Wasz projekt i rzeczywiście elewacja frontowa bardzo podobna ale na tym podobieństwa się kończą a szkoda :roll eyes:  chętnie podpatrywałabym sobie zmagania innych z podobnym projektem :wink:  nasz dom zdecydowanie większy bo blisko 200m użytkowej, nad garażem mamy 2 pomieszczenia z wejściem normalnie na piętrze, i generalnie układ w środku inny. Nasze 'frontowe' okna to jedno z kuchni drugie z gabinetu, wyjscie na taras mamy na elewacji tylnej...wasz projekcik też ładny :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## pumpaluna

> I wszystko jak zwykle obraca się wokół pieniążków a przy kredycie ciężko może być z szybkością bo zawsze mogą się z transza opóźnić lub jakiś inny problem bankowi wyniknie i zastój murowany.


Z bankami nie jest tak źle, np w ING jeśli inwestor dopełni wszystkich formalności to transze uruchomiają w 3-5dni. Przedkładasz dobre zdjęcia i kasa chwila moment jest na koncie. Niektóre banki chcą faktury ale z obserwacji napiszę, że najmniej narzekają Ci co ślą foty tak jak my.

Rozpoczęliśmy budowę 13 czerwca, czerwiec i lipiec ulewny, ale zima sprzyjała. Przeprowadzimy się przed końcem kwietnia. Obsuwę największą mieliśmy z elektryką bo przez deszcze w pierwszym umówionym terminie się nie dało a na drugi trzeba było trochę poczekać. 
POWODZENIA bocianki 2012

----------


## Atlanta

Serdecznie dziękuję za pomysły, wszystko wgrane do folderu i... nie wiem który pomysł mi się bardziej podoba  :wink: 

Co do kominka-będziemy mieli wkład bez płaszcza i rozprowadzenie ciepła do pokojów u góry. Ale ja uwielbiam bawić się ogniem  :razz: 

marta&robert łóżko fajne ale kolor mi się nie podoba  :wink:  a odpowiada Ci łóżko bez nóżek?

Co do salonu-może by przestawić sofę po przeciwnej stronie stołu a na miejscu sofy powiesić tv? Ewentualnie powiesić między jednym a drugim wykuszem, ale rolety w dół przy oglądaniu tv.

----------


## [email protected]

> W kwestii szybkiego budowania. Nie sądzę aby dom budowany szybko nie był przemyślany. Przecież proces wszystkich papierologii trwa i to jest czas na wybory. Ja zaczynam budowę jak tylko się ociepli, dom 155 m pu i jestem pewna, że na święta będę w nim mieszkała, chyba że nastąpi jakiś kataklizm. Od pół roku mam wybrane materiały, łącznie z wykończeniówką, zaplanowany każdy szczegół, ekipy zgrane jak w zegarku. Wierzę, że mi się to uda jeszcze raz.


N pewno bedziesz, ja tez planowałam swieta w nowym domu. Ale mam niestety problemy z projektem i zaczne dopiero w w czerwcu. Gdzie sie budujesz?

----------


## pukul

Ja też planuję od dwóch a nawet trzech lat - co gdzie, kiedy  :smile:  a efekt jest taki że im  bliżej tym więcej wątpliwości. Wywołany wcześniej kominek - całe życie o nim marzyłam więc będzie! w projekcie jest na środku między salonem a jadalnią przy słupie.... i tak sobie myślałam - będzie taki z 3 szybami, od kilku dni myślę - a może półokrągły  :smile:  i tak największy problem to dobra ekipa w świętokrzyskim. pytam już 2 lata i NIKT mi nie poleca swojej - zawsze jakieś problemy i to nie małe  :sad:  
jak macie jakieś namiary to bardzo proszę może też być z małopolski (nie tak daleko  :smile:  )

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

dzieki za podpowiedz, ja zbytnio sie nie znam :bash:  na tych materialach budowlanych ale przekaze sugestie mezowi i on napewno mi to wszystko wytlumaczy :eek:  i wezmie pod uwage te sugestie 


> Może podpowiem,że jeśli ma to być ściana 1W to weźcie pod uwagę grubszy BK,z uwagi na to,że warstwa 36cm będzie zimna a dodatkowo przez ewentualne spoiny,niedokładnie zrobione,ciepło i kasa będzie uciekała na zewnątrz jak głupia 
> Z lektury forum można dowiedzieć się,że za chwilę każdy ociepla ścianę z BK36,także po co narażać się na dodatkowe koszty ? A energia będzie drożała 
> Nie jestem zwolennikiem ścian 1W bo ani to dobrze ani tanio 
> 
> A sam BK jest bardzo dobrym materiałem wg mnie.Oprócz Ytonga i Xelli istnieją polscy producenci BK ale znacznie tańsi.

----------


## R&K

poprostu moja dom to dom dobrze zaizolowany z wyeliminowaniem wszystkich możliwych mostków termicznych przez które ucieka ciepło - takimi mostkami są kominy

----------


## Danonki

Witam,
z mężem planujemy pobudować naszą wymarzoną, małą Pchełkę pod Warszawą w Grodzisku Maz. Projekt to Pchełka z garażem, odbicie lustrzane z MGProjekt. Przed drobnymi zmianami pow. użytkowa wynosiła: 83.13 m2. Nieco ją zwiększyliśmy powiększając garaż i pokoje na poddaszu (podnosząc poddasze o jeden pustak). 
Kilka słów o Danonkach  :smile:  Jesteśmy rodziną 2+2. Mamy prawie 2letniego synka i 5miesięczną córeczkę. Na początku mieliśmy nadzieję, że wybudujemy nasze rodzinne gniazdko w roku 2011, ale się nie udało. Jutro minie rok, jak się zarejestrowałam na muratordom.pl a po jutrze minie rok jak założyłam swój dziennik. 
Nasze kroki w 2011:
12.04.2011r. listonosz dostarczył nam zakupiony przez nas projekt Pchełki
20.04.2011r. zostaliśmy właścicielami wspaniałej 900m2 działeczki 
21.04.2011r. złożyliśmy wniosek do elektrowni, gazowni i wodociągów
W elektrowni czekaliśmy od 21.04 do 18.05 - 28dni
W wodociągach czekaliśmy od 21.04 do 24.05 - 34dni
W gazowni czekaliśmy od 21.04 do 30.05 - 40dni
10.06.2011r. wystąpiliśmy o Pozwolenie na budowę
18.08.2011r. po 70dniach otrzymaliśmy  POZWOLENIE NA BUDOWĘ naszej Pchełki   :smile: 

i tu nastąpiła przerwa, bo pojawiły się chwilowe problemy z kredytem. 
Jednak teraz wszystko się zmieniło. W tym tygodniu najprawdopodobniej złożymy wniosek do banku, bo bank chce udzielić nam kredytu na kwotę, która nas interesuje  :smile:  czekamy tylko na telefon w dniu jutrzejszym od naszego doradcy finansowego na dogadanie szczegółów i umawiamy się z bankiem na spotkanie.

Jeśli wszystko się uda i pójdzie po naszej myśli - rozpoczniemy budowę kwiecień - maj. (musimy jeszcze znaleźć ekipę/wykonawców  :smile: )
Zastanawiam się tylko, bo duża część z Was decyduje się na budowę w marcu - nie boicie się, że pogoda będzie marna i nie uda się ruszyć z pracami? 
Może się nie znam, ale chyba z ekipą w momencie podpisania umowy umawiasz się na konkretny termin np 1 marca, a co jeśli przez cały marzec pada i nic nie można zrobić? Ponosi się jakąś np karę finansową? Bo jeżeli nie, to może i my już na marzec byśmy się z wykonawcami umówili.
Mam również pytanie, bo gdzieś na początku wyczytałam, że muszę zagrodzić budowę, bo takie są przepisy. Poważnie? A czy np mogę zacząć grodzić działkę gdy już są wylane fundamenty, zrobiony stan zero? Sprawdza to ktoś?

Oczywiście pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących w 2012 i trzymam kciuki aby nam wszystkim się udało zrealizować nasze plany  :smile: !

----------


## Atlanta

o tym ogrodzeniu to i ja z chęcią poczytam.

My myślimy o budowie w marcu i jesteśmy umówieni na telefon z ekipą. Jest pogoda jest budowa, są złe warunki nie zmuszam do pracy

----------


## [email protected]

> o tym ogrodzeniu to i ja z chęcią poczytam.
> 
> My myślimy o budowie w marcu i jesteśmy umówieni na telefon z ekipą. Jest pogoda jest budowa, są złe warunki nie zmuszam do pracy


Chodzi o zabezpieczenie placu budowy dokładnie.

----------


## S.P.

*[email protected]* Buduję się na Krzekowie. Chodziło mi to miejsce po głowie przez trzy lata, gdy każdego dnia przejeżdżałam tą drogą do domu. No i w końcu mam mój wymarzony kawałek ziemi.

----------


## [email protected]

> *[email protected]* Buduję się na Krzekowie. Chodziło mi to miejsce po głowie przez trzy lata, gdy każdego dnia przejeżdżałam tą drogą do domu. No i w końcu mam mój wymarzony kawałek ziemi.


 Gratuluję w takim razie :Smile: Masz juz ekipę i keirownika budowy? Kiedy zaczynasz?

----------


## marta&robert

> No bo bezsensem jest robienie z firmą za kosmiczną kasę jak za śmieszną kasę można zrobić podobne rzeczy.
> Kolektor dachowy-jasiek71,akumulator gruntowy-Henok,Adam_mk,GWC-większość jarzących.
> A wystarczy pompa ciepła powietrzna,żeby pogodzić stosunek inwestycji do zysków


Arturo, myślę, że to jednak nie to samo  :wink: 




> niestety muszę powrócić do tematu WM


No i bardzo dobrze! Ja gratuluję i czekam na wyniki pomiarów zużycia prądu  :smile: 

Dzięki, *Atlanta* za opinie. Mi właśnie ten kolor podoba się bardzo. A dlaczego pytasz o łóżko bez nóżek? Ono chyba ma nóżki.
A co do salonu, to do tego ustawienia mebli w ogóle się nie przywiązuję (tak wyrysowali w projekcie) i chyba rzeczywiście podałaś najlepsze miejsce dla telewizora - tzn. w miejscu sofy. Tylko wtedy kanapa jeśli przodem do telewizora, to będzie stała tyłem do stołu. No, nie wiem..


Oglądałam dziś na Allegro kabiny prysznicowe i wanny. Kurcze, jestem w szoku, bo teraz można mieć naprawdę niezłe wyposażenie za niezłą kasę. Spodobał mi się taki prysznic. Co myślicie? Moim zdaniem elegancko i tanio (drzwi ok 600zł + brodzik lub listwa odpływowa). I mniej czyszczenia  :wink:  I mało widać poprzez drzwiczki, co ma znaczenie jeśli z łazienki miałoby korzystać więcej osób (no, może się jeden chłopak kąpać, a drugi myć zęby  :smile:  - oczywiście mam na myśli moich synków  :wink: ). Wrzucam zdjęcie. Ładne? Brzydkie? Praktyczne czy nie?

----------


## R&K

> No i bardzo dobrze! Ja gratuluję i czekam na wyniki pomiarów zużycia prądu


o tym pisał Paweł stronę wcześniej w poście #816

----------


## Atlanta

Ja robię taki prysznic, prawdopodobnie na płytkach. Tylko zastanawiam się czy szyba z jednej, dwóch czy trzech stron  :cool:  A ile się nagadałam przy tym (mąż chciał kabinę typu wanna, jacuzzi, prysznic i nie wiem co jeszcze :jaw drop: ), pomogły argumenty odnośnie sprzątania i wizyta w castoramie :wink: 

Co do nóżek-jak dla mnie muszą być, po pierwsze sprzątanie pod nim, po drugie jestem wysoka więc czym łóżko niżej tym dla mnie mniej wygodnie  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Ja robię taki prysznic, prawdopodobnie na płytkach. Tylko zastanawiam się czy szyba z jednej, dwóch czy trzech stron  A ile się nagadałam przy tym (mąż chciał kabinę typu wanna, jacuzzi, prysznic i nie wiem co jeszcze), pomogły argumenty odnośnie sprzątania i wizyta w castoramie
> 
> Co do nóżek-jak dla mnie muszą być, po pierwsze sprzątanie pod nim, po drugie jestem wysoka więc czym łóżko niżej tym dla mnie mniej wygodnie


Fajny pomysł z tym prysznicem sama pomyśle o tym w łazience

----------


## marta&robert

> o tym pisał Paweł stronę wcześniej w poście #816


OK, zrozumiałam wcześniej gdy pisałeś, że przedstawicie koszty użytkowania za jakiś czas, jak już trochę popracuje. Trochę się pogubiłam już w tym. Wjęc Paweł opisał Twoją centralę?

*Atlanta, Ewa* naprawdę Wam się podoba? Nie wygląda może zbyt okazale (w stosunku do kabin z hydromasażem) ale rzeczywiście praktyczne... a wczoraj znalazłam też złotą wannę! :jaw drop:  Totalny odlot, ale fajnie wygląda. Prawdę mówiąc prócz niej żadna wanna mnie nie zachwyciła. Może widziałyście coś fajnego czym sie możecie podzielić? Dużo fajniejsze widziałam prysznice niż wanny. A wydawało mi się, że będzie na odwrót i łatwo będzie znaleźć elegancką wannę do masterbedroom.

----------


## marta&robert

> Co do nóżek-jak dla mnie muszą być, po pierwsze sprzątanie pod nim, po drugie jestem wysoka więc czym łóżko niżej tym dla mnie mniej wygodnie


Ale przecież gdy nie ma nóżek, to nie trzeba pod nim sprzątać, bo się tam nie brudzi!  :wink:  Ja - przeciwnie - nie jestem wysoka, więc to dla mnie nie ma znaczenia. Tym bardziej, że sypialnia będzie na poddaszu i pod skosem. Hmm, nie pomyślałam o tym, że niskie łóżko w tym przypadku to może być zaleta... Ale czy rzeczywiście jest taka różnica w wysokości łózek? Niektóre przecież stoją na bardzo wysokich nóżkach, inne bez... Nigdy się nad tym nie zastanawiałam...

----------


## S.P.

> Ale przecież gdy nie ma nóżek, to nie trzeba pod nim sprzątać, bo się tam nie brudzi!  Ja - przeciwnie - nie jestem wysoka, więc to dla mnie nie ma znaczenia. Tym bardziej, że sypialnia będzie na poddaszu i pod skosem. Hmm, nie pomyślałam o tym, że niskie łóżko w tym przypadku to może być zaleta... Ale czy rzeczywiście jest taka różnica w wysokości łózek? Niektóre przecież stoją na bardzo wysokich nóżkach, inne bez... Nigdy się nad tym nie zastanawiałam...


 Ale kurz też się zbiera i aby go wyciągnąć, trzeba odsuwać łóżko.
*[email protected]* zaczynam, jak tylko pogoda pozwoli, jestem gotowa w każdej chwili, ekipa też.

----------


## Piczman

> Wjęc Paweł opisał Twoją centralę?


Tak, opisałem centralę Jan-gaz o max wydatku powietrza ok. 500 m3 z wentylatorami prądu stałego .

----------


## [email protected]

> Ale kurz też się zbiera i aby go wyciągnąć, trzeba odsuwać łóżko.
> *[email protected]* zaczynam, jak tylko pogoda pozwoli, jestem gotowa w każdej chwili, ekipa też.


 Zazdroszcze i trzymam kciuki, u mnie archi kolejny dał du...Przy okazji, nie ma chyba bardziej niesłownej grupy zawodowej niz architekci. Ew, ja mam pecha wyjatkowego

----------


## aksamitka

> Witam,
> z mężem planujemy pobudować naszą wymarzoną, małą Pchełkę pod Warszawą w Grodzisku Maz. Projekt to Pchełka z garażem, odbicie lustrzane z MGProjekt. (...)
> Oczywiście pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących w 2012 i trzymam kciuki aby nam wszystkim się udało zrealizować nasze plany !


witamy  :welcome:

----------


## [email protected]

> Arturo, myślę, że to jednak nie to samo 
> 
> 
> 
>  Wrzucam zdjęcie. Ładne? Brzydkie? Praktyczne czy nie?


ładne, szyba mnie sie nie podoba. Ja bede miała klasyczna, czysta bez wzorków. Ew w ogole bede miała sama szybę, bez ciezkiej zabudowy jak tutaj

----------


## lilly20

Witam! Chcę Wam coś pokazać, co widziałam w czoraj na Targach w Gliwicach http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPp0-...eature=related Uważamy z mężem, że jest to fajna sprawa - ocieplenia natryskowe  :smile:  ( może już ktoś widział, słyszał albo zastosował ) Chcemy zastosować u nas na poddaszu  :smile:  . Pogoda się poprawia i czekamy na budowlańców, prąd już prawie podłączony, elementy ogrodzenia prowizorycznego czekają na montaż, cały materiał oprócz dachówki ( zostanie zakupiona w przyszłym tygodniu) zapłacony. Zostało utwardzenie wjazdu i do boju  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Danonki

mam pytanie (może ktoś się orientuje).
Mamy bloczki fundamentowe i pustaki keramzytowe, ale stoją już z 6lat na dworze i pada na nie deszcz, śnieg itd - czy to coś im szkodzi? 
Czy mogę śmiało budować z tego dom czy powinnam zaopatrzyć się raczej w nowy materiał?

----------


## [email protected]

> mam pytanie (może ktoś się orientuje).
> Mamy bloczki fundamentowe i pustaki keramzytowe, ale stoją już z 6lat na dworze i pada na nie deszcz, śnieg itd - czy to coś im szkodzi? 
> Czy mogę śmiało budować z tego dom czy powinnam zaopatrzyć się raczej w nowy materiał?


Keramzyt nie chłonie wody i w hurtowniach rowniez stoi na zewnatrz :Smile:  ale ja bym sie zapytała kierownika budowy co uwaza na ten temat. Duzo tego masz?

----------


## adanko77

I ja witam serdecznie. My zaczynamy juz za tydzień, jak tylko pozwoli pogoda. Budujemy Ambrozję @ pod Zieloną Górą

----------


## Danonki

dużo - foto z zeszlego roku:
(sorka za bałagan, ale z biegiem czasu troche sie tam nielad zrobil)



dzięki za odp - mam nadzieję, ze faktycznie mozna z nich budowac, szkoda by bylo kupowac nowe

----------


## R&K

> OK, zrozumiałam wcześniej gdy pisałeś, że przedstawicie koszty użytkowania za jakiś czas, jak już trochę popracuje. Trochę się pogubiłam już w tym. Wjęc Paweł opisał Twoją centralę?


wiele osób ma jeszcze dużo czasu do momentu wyboru centrali - o ile ktoś wie że chce mieć WM, jeśli ktoś się waha ... to ma czas do wylania stropu (chyba ze nie bedzie budować komina i  zostawi na wszelki wypadek przepusty , wtedy decyzje można odwlec do krycia dachu)

ja przeprowadzam się najprawdopodobniej końcem czerwca - czyli za 4 miesiące , dom będę miał opomiarowany - więc wszelkie dane z pewnością pojawiać się będą na bierząco w moim dzienniku

----------


## [email protected]

> wiele osób ma jeszcze dużo czasu do momentu wyboru centrali - o ile ktoś wie że chce mieć WM, jeśli ktoś się waha ... to ma czas do wylania stropu (chyba ze nie bedzie budować komina i  zostawi na wszelki wypadek przepusty , wtedy decyzje można odwlec do krycia dachu)
> 
> ja przeprowadzam się najprawdopodobniej końcem czerwca - czyli za 4 miesiące , dom będę miał opomiarowany - więc wszelkie dane z pewnością pojawiać się będą na bierząco w moim dzienniku


ech, ja juz sie prawie przekonalam, ale mam nastepna schize odnośnie wykonawcy. Obawiam sie ze w zachodniopomorskim nie znajdę. :roll eyes:  no nic kolejna rzecz do przerobienia

----------


## [email protected]

a to wnetrza w ktorych sie zakochałam i " moj" stoł. Wrzucil się kominek i taras, plus jadalnia jaka chcę

----------


## R&K

....

niewierze!!!!

....

nie uwierzę jak nie zobaczę  :wink:  

 :big tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

> ....
> 
> niewierze!!!!
> 
> ....
> 
> nie uwierzę jak nie zobaczę


hmm, to bylo do mnie :wink: ? argument kosztow w wysokosci 300 zł padł, otwieranego okna też i szumu też. Tylko krowa zdania nie zmienia :wink:  Pozostała mi kwestia wykonawcy, bo zle zrobiona WM może byc koszmarem, tak to widzę

----------


## Piczman

> hmm, to bylo do mnie? argument kosztow w wysokosci 300 zł padł, otwieranego okna też i szumu też. Tylko krowa zdania nie zmienia Pozostała mi kwestia wykonawcy, bo zle zrobiona WM może byc koszmarem, tak to widzę


E tam zaraz źle zrobiona.
Wystarczy że naszpikowana przepustnicami i tłumikami bez których żadna firma na rynku Ci tego nie zrobi  ,,,

 :big grin:

----------


## Dziuby

Witam, my rowniez chcemy ruszac z budowa jak tylko sie ociepli, tzn piwnica juz jest (powstala jesienia) i teraz chcemy ruszac z reszta. Nasi wykonawcy stwierdzili, ze w miesiac postawia sciany i przykryja dach. Caly material (procz betonu) juz mamy, okna zamowione, wiec tylko czekac tej upragnionej wiosny :smile:  Mam pytanie z innej beczki, zastanawialiscie sie juz nad ubezpieczalnia? Wiem z doswiadczenia rodziny, ze warto ubezpieczyc dom nawet w SSZ, tylko ktora ubezpieczalnie wybrac?

----------


## Atlanta

My tez myśleliśmy o ubezpieczeniu ale jeszcze się nie rozglądaliśmy.

Gosia kominek w w moim guście. Ciągle mam w głowie Twój obecny taras (chyba Twój :Confused:  )

----------


## [email protected]

> E tam zaraz źle zrobiona.
> Wystarczy że naszpikowana przepustnicami i tłumikami bez których żadna firma na rynku Ci tego nie zrobi  ,,,


 Tiaa, a ta co wpakowała grzałke 2 KW? to tez firma  :razz:

----------


## [email protected]

> My tez myśleliśmy o ubezpieczeniu ale jeszcze się nie rozglądaliśmy.
> 
> Gosia kominek w w moim guście. Ciągle mam w głowie Twój obecny taras (chyba Twój )


 ale ten stary? czy nowy?

----------


## Atlanta

Właśnie tak mi się wydaje że to Twój był? Taki mocno przeszklony, z drewnem.

----------


## [email protected]

> Właśnie tak mi się wydaje że to Twój był? Taki mocno przeszklony, z drewnem.


tak, moj stary taras w starym domu. Tera tez taki bede miala

----------


## Piczman

> Tiaa, a ta co wpakowała grzałke 2 KW? to tez firma


Ja Ci chętnie wpakuje co innego ,,,

GWC glikolowe  :wiggle:

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

To zejdźmy jeszcze raz pod ziemię. Czy ktoś z Was planuje, bądź już ma wykonane "zero" z bloków SILKA E24S, pierwsza warstwa na zaprawę, a kolejne na klej do cienkich spoin?

----------


## cronin

Z tego co kojarzę to fundamenty muruje się tylko na zaprawę, nie na klej, wypełniając zaprawą spoiny pionowe i poziome - tak przynajmniej jest napisane w instrukcji na stronie silki

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja Ci chętnie wpakuje co innego ,,,


 OMG, musze przestac pic wino :wave:  bo przeczytałam i stupor zaliczyłam :wink:  a tak naprawdę, to z chęcią.

----------


## pukul

W sprawie ubezpieczenia -  

ja nie miałam zbyt wielkiego wyboru  :sad:  biorąc kredyt musieliśmy ubezpieczyć "dom w budowie" - którego jeszcze nie mam   :smile:  PZU - składka 180zł rocznie

----------


## [email protected]

> 


 z checia glikol,hmm, co w tym dziwnego?

----------


## ewastudio1

Czy macie juz na oku meble do domu może inaczej pomysł chodzi o to czy będa to nowoczesne wnetrza czy może w innym stylu bo ja mam mętlik w głowie lubię nowoczesne meble ale podobają mi się tez inne klimaty

----------


## marta&robert

> Czy macie juz na oku meble do domu może inaczej pomysł chodzi o to czy będa to nowoczesne wnetrza czy może w innym stylu bo ja mam mętlik w głowie lubię nowoczesne meble ale podobają mi się tez inne klimaty


Ja chcę mieć rustykalną kuchnię (bo i dom nie będzie nowoczesny), mam już zresztą stół i krzesła; i generalnie lubię takie klimaty, również w wydaniu skandynawskim - w ogóle elewacja ma byc bordowa z białą stolarką okienno- drzwiową, białą podbitką i szrym lub czarnym dachem. Taki norweski domek. Już ktoś z forum  zrobił taki, kubek w kubek jak moja koncepcja. Ciekawe co z tego wyjdzie... Bardzo lubię meble z IKEI (poza tymi "badziewaiastymi"). Niestety sosnowa sypialnia po 7 latach już mi się przejadła, więc teraz mam raczej ochotę na coś nowoczesnego i luksusowego (wklejałam zdjęcie łóżka) i już nie będę miała pościeli w kwiatki  :wink: . U dzieci będzie dziecięco, kolorowo i wesoło - nadal rządzi IKEA, poza tym te meble już mamy i użytkujemy. Natomiast salon... hmm. To dla mnie wielka niewiadoma. Ale na pewno nie będzie nowoczesny. Chcę, żeby dom był przytulny i.. domowy  :smile:

----------


## R&K

> ..musze przestac pic wino





> ....ale czasami warto inaczej pomyśleć


zycie na trzeźwo jest nie do zniesienia 
a myslenie czasami boli 

 :big tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

> Nie no,nic ale jak tak dalej pójdzie to będzie nie tylko reku+GWC ale jeszcze pompa ciepła na dokładkę 
> Nie żebym miał jakieś ale ale czasami warto inaczej pomyśleć


Apage! żadna pompa, nie i koniec :smile: )))))

----------


## cronin

> Witam! Chcę Wam coś pokazać, co widziałam w czoraj na Targach w Gliwicach http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPp0-...eature=related Uważamy z mężem, że jest to fajna sprawa - ocieplenia natryskowe  ( może już ktoś widział, słyszał albo zastosował ) Chcemy zastosować u nas na poddaszu


Lilly20 - Barbara74 ocieplała tak u siebie poddasze

----------


## lilly20

Nie doczytałam, czy ktoś to już stosował....  :smile:

----------


## Magdalenka9

Witajcie!!

Jestem tu nowa  :smile:  Projekt Rodka 8 kupilam w czerwcu 2010 w wakacje zrobilismy bardzo duzo- załatwilismy adaptację, całą papierologię, wytyczyliśmy domek, zalaliśmy stopę, wyszalowalismy fundamenty - pózniej zalali i rozszalowali. Potem z kolei ociepliliśmy papą folia kubełkową i styrodurem. Nastepnie zrobiliśmy drenaż wokól domu- jeśli tak można nazwac same fudamenty  :smile:  i wyrównaliśmy działeczkę., Mamy też już zrobiony podłącz wodno kanalizacyjny chociaż jeszcze nieodebrany z racji tego że baliśmy się mrozów aby nam nie rozwaliły licznika i czekamy z tym do pewnej wiosny, myslę że właśnie ona nadchodzi  :smile: 


Teraz mamy z mężem duży dylemat czy decydować się na ogrzewanie węglowe (na dzień dzisiejszy jesteśmy na nie chyba nastawieni) czy na ogrzewanie gazowe?? Prosze doradżcie powiedzcie co w przypadku takiego domku jaki wszyscy budujemy wychodzi lepiej?? Oczywiśie licza sie dla nas równiez kwestie ekonomiczne i to nas popycha w kierunku ogrzewania weglowego (piec zasypowy na ekogroszek).

Nie wiemy też czy nie zrezygnowac z kominka w końcu wszyscy nasi znajomi mówią ze nie uzywa się go tak często i częstu służy jako droga ozdoba  :smile:  Osobiscie bardzo chciałabym go mieć ale w sumie prawdą jest również to że zabiera też miejsce w salonie Powiedzcie co o tym myślicie.

Pozdrawiam gorąco wszystkich i zyczmy sobie pieknej i wczesnej wiosny oraz przyjemnego i długiego lata  :smile:

----------


## Dziuby

My bedziemy mieli ogrzewanie weglowe. Kominek tez bardzo nam sie podoba, ale zeby nie sluzyl tylko jako ozdoba, chcemy zrobic w nim funkcje grila oraz zeby przy okazji ogrzewal wode. Mysle, ze fajnie byloby usiasc w zimie przy rozpalonym kominku z lampka winka :smile:

----------


## Dziuby

Magdalenka9, teraz zauwazylam, ze jestes z Myslenic, wiec dosc blisko nas. My budujemy w okolicach Chyznego.

----------


## Kurdybanek

My dom będziemy ogrzewać ekogroszkiem. Gazu u nas nie ma, a koszty dociągnięcia zbyt duże. Rozważaliśmy pompę ciepła, ale po zgłębieniu tematu zrezygnowaliśmy. Wyceniono nam instalację na 70 000zł.  Prądu jakoś od początku nie braliśmy pod uwagę, podobnie z olejem. A kopalnia węgla w mieście jest dużym argumentem. Problem kurzu rozwiązuje (przynajmniej częściowo) piwnica. Piece z podajnikiem też nie wymagają zaglądania do kotłowni co chwilę. Myślę, że nie będzie tragedii.

Kominek u nas będzie. Wiem, że nie będzie w nim palone zbyt często, dlatego nie robimy płaszcza wodnego (nie było by z niego większej korzyści, przy rzadkim rozpalaniu ). Chodzi o klimat, jaki jest, gdy się już wreszcie rozpali  :roll eyes:

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

my rezygnujemy z kominka, bo nie będzie chyba nam az tak strasznie konieczny, a i salon zrobi się wtedy bardziej ustawny, a co do ogrzewania to na dzień dzisiejszy jesteśmy nastawieni na ekogroszek głównie ze względów finansowych

----------


## Danonki

my  będziemy grzać gazem i kominek na dzień dzisiejszy robimy (chociaż były momenty gdy chcieliśmy zrezygnować, ale ostatecznie pewnie zostanie)

----------


## mkslonik

a gaz masz z sieci czy płynny

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

> my rezygnujemy z kominka, bo nie będzie chyba nam az tak strasznie konieczny, a i salon zrobi się wtedy bardziej ustawny, a co do ogrzewania to na dzień dzisiejszy jesteśmy nastawieni na ekogroszek głównie ze względów finansowych


Arturo72 - u mnie tj. na Pomorzu akurat piec duo: ekogroszek + ruszt wodny (drzewo) jest najkorzystniejszym rozwiązaniem. To, że wkoło wiele kopalni nie oznacza, że opał jest tani, a bogactwo drzewa ma swoje plusy. Wyrobisz kawałek lasu, sprzedasz ludziom kilka przyczep, a dla siebie ma za darmo do tego jeszcze coś liściastego się trafi do kominka  :wink: . Co do ogrzewania prądem - chciałbym bardzo, tylko u mnie w okolicy nikt do tego nie potrafi się zabrać więc odpuszczam.

----------


## Danonki

> a gaz masz z sieci czy płynny


ma być z sieci (podpisaliśmy umowę z gazownią), ale do puki nam nie założą - pewnie będzie płynny

----------


## cronin

Najpierw odpowiedzcie sobie na pytanie czy macie czas i chęć na palenie węglem lub drzewem (czyszczenie i naprawianie pieca, składowanie opału) - piece na ekogroszek z podajnikami teoretycznie tylko są wygodne bo sypie się raz na kilka dni, w praktyce podajniki się psują bo węgiel jest wilgotny i kiepskiej jakości i trzeba to naprawiać samemu lub wzywać serwis, a czyszczenie pieca to żadna przyjemność. Drewno trzeba kupić (nie każdy ma las) , porąbać i sezonować - czyli mieć na to miejsce. Nie każdy ma na to chęć i czas. My wracamy do domu po 18 i wolimy dobrze ocieplony dom i bezobsługowy gaz (zamiennie mogłabym mieć prąd, ale mam częste awarie sieci więc nie ryzykuję). Przy dobrym ociepleniu i wentylacji mech. rachunki za gaz (czy prąd) nie są duże, a napewno komfort dużo większy.

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

Cronin masz rację, nie wszedzie i nie wszystkim to odpowiada. Dlatego każdy powinien przeanalizować co mu się opłaca, czy będzie miał czas czy nie, a przede wszystkim na co kogo stać. Niestety nie wszędzie jest gaz, a ten wraz z olejem i prądem napewno jest dla ludzi wygodnych i mających mało wolnego czasu...

----------


## cronin

właśnie o to mi chodzi, że trzeba być świadomym z czym się wiąże taki czy inny sposób ogrzewania, również z czasem jaki trzeba na to poświęcić, to nie tylko sam koszt węgla, drewna, gazu czy prądu, czy koszt urządzeń , a jak się człowiek dopiero wdraża w problem ogrzewania to niektóre rzeczy umykają

----------


## Danonki

u nas padł pomysł by ogrzewać węglem czy ekogroszkiem z podajnikiem, ale mojemu mężowi powiedziałam krótko, że ja chodzić przy tym nie będę, że nie będę dorzucała, czyściła, sprzątała, nosiła itd - nie mam na to ani czasu ani chęci - i został gaz tak jak chciałam  :smile:  
ale uważam, że każdy powinien wybierać według własnego upodobania, przekonania, możliwości itd - czy to węgiel, gaz czy prąd (a może jeszcze coś innego)

----------


## marta&robert

Hej  :smile: 
Ja się wypowiem odnośnie kominka - sama się nad tym zastanawiałam, że bardzo rzadko się go używa, a mało nie kosztuje. My planujemy pompę ciepła, będziemy więc zależni od prądu. A ponieważ awarie zdarzają się u nas dość często, to - choćby z tego praktycznego powodu - wolę mieć wyjście awaryjne i dodatkowe źródło ogrzewania... No i oczywiście fajnie jest czasem napalić w kominku  :smile: , a ponieważ będziemy mieć rekuperację to ona to ciepło dodatkowo rozprowadzi po domu i (mam nadzieję!) pomoże realnie obniżyc koszty ogrzewania podczas palenia w kominku). Jeśli jednak ktoś ma niezależne źródło ogrzewania, tudzież przerwy w dostawie prądu zdarzają się rzadko, to uważam że rozważanie zasadności budowy kominka jest bardzo rozsądne.
Tak samo zastanawiam się nad tarasami. Też większość ludzi chce je mieć, i większość nigdy z nich nie korzysta... A to przecież dodatkowe koszty (izolacji choćby) i to wcale nie małe.. Sama się więc waham czy zrobić taras czy powiększyć sypialnię.
*Danonki* ja również powiedziałam, że nie będę obsługiwać pieca  :wink:  (czasami mąz wyjeżdża na kilka, kilkanaście dni i nie wyobrażam sobie walczyć wtedy z piecem, który np się popsuje), ale u nas nie ma gazu, więc pozostaje nam pompa ciepła.

----------


## marta&robert

Powiedzcie, czy ma ktoś z Was problem z drzewami na działce? Przez naszą biegnie rów melioracyjny i dzięki temu wyrósł nam kawałek lasu... Mamy do wycięcia ponad 20 drzew, wszystkie ponad 30cm obwodu w "pierśnicy". Niby pozwolenie na wycięcie jest bezpłatne gdy jest się osobą fizyczną, ale trzeba czekać aż przyjdą, zobaczą, zatwierdzą... Miałam już ten wniosek o zgodę na wycinkę prawie gotowy (tylko brak mi mapki(!) obrazującej rozmieszczenie drzew), ale wciąż go nie zaniosłam. Czy MUSZĘ to robić? Nie pytam od strony prawnej  :wink:  Problem polega na tym, że inne działki obok naszej są prawie "gołe", więc jeśli usuniemy tyle drzew to nie da się tego nie zauważyć... A z drugiej strony boję się, że oczekiwanie na decyzję opóźni moment rozpoczęcia budowy. Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.  :smile:

----------


## R&K

> Arturo72 - u mnie tj. na Pomorzu akurat piec duo: ekogroszek + ruszt wodny (drzewo) jest najkorzystniejszym rozwiązaniem. To, że wkoło wiele kopalni nie oznacza, że opał jest tani, a bogactwo drzewa ma swoje plusy. Wyrobisz kawałek lasu, sprzedasz ludziom kilka przyczep, a dla siebie ma za darmo do tego jeszcze coś liściastego się trafi do kominka . Co do ogrzewania prądem - chciałbym bardzo, tylko u mnie w okolicy nikt do tego nie potrafi się zabrać więc odpuszczam.


a ,myslisz ze u mni w powiecie ktos greje pradem ?
wszytsji co wiem i sobie zalozylem pochodzi z wiedzy uzyskanej z FM z watku dla grzejacych pracem


ekogrdzek wgrew pozorom nie jest taki tani 
dokladnie przelicz koszt unwestycki - tj pelnej kotlowni z kominali i brobkami blacharskimi i zobaczysz ile cie to bedzie kosztowalo 

u mnie kotlownia przy grzaniu elektrycznym kosztowala mnie 7,5 tys brutto

----------


## R&K

> Hej 
> Ja się wypowiem odnośnie kominka - sama się nad tym zastanawiałam, że bardzo rzadko się go używa, a mało nie kosztuje. My planujemy pompę ciepła, będziemy więc zależni od prądu. A ponieważ awarie zdarzają się u nas dość często, to - choćby z tego praktycznego powodu - wolę mieć wyjście awaryjne i dodatkowe źródło ogrzewania... No i oczywiście fajnie jest czasem napalić w kominku , a ponieważ będziemy mieć rekuperację to ona to ciepło dodatkowo rozprowadzi po domu i (mam nadzieję!) pomoże realnie obniżyc koszty ogrzewania podczas palenia w kominku). Jeśli jednak ktoś ma niezależne źródło ogrzewania, tudzież przerwy w dostawie prądu zdarzają się rzadko, to uważam że rozważanie zasadności budowy kominka jest bardzo rozsądne.
> Tak samo zastanawiam się nad tarasami. Też większość ludzi chce je mieć, i większość nigdy z nich nie korzysta... A to przecież dodatkowe koszty (izolacji choćby) i to wcale nie małe.. Sama się więc waham czy zrobić taras czy powiększyć sypialnię.
> *Danonki* ja również powiedziałam, że nie będę obsługiwać pieca  (czasami mąz wyjeżdża na kilka, kilkanaście dni i nie wyobrażam sobie walczyć wtedy z piecem, który np się popsuje), ale u nas nie ma gazu, więc pozostaje nam pompa ciepła.



policzcie ile was koszyowac bedzie inwestycyjnie pomapa ciepla 
ewentualnie ile odwierty b nie wiem jaki typ pomp
ile tez bedzie kosztwoac was rocznie prad do PC 

nie wemy jaka pow. domu wiec ciezo skomentowac

izolacja przy klasycznej pompie ciepla jest wydatkiem znikomym
PC oplaca sie rrzy duzych domach 
pow ok 200m2 
ponizej 200m2 oplaca sie inwestowac w izolacje 
dodatkowe dzieciec (10 cm) styripinu na elewacji to koszt ok 3 tys zl!!!!!

----------


## aksamitka

u nas bedzie pompa ciepla

----------


## [email protected]

Odnosnie tarasów, to ja nie wyobrazam sobie domu z bez. Dom, to taras, poranna kawa i sniadania na :Smile: 

Ale mam inny zmieniłam architekta i teraz on mi opowiada o jakis uzgodnieniach w zut odnosnie przyłaczy, co trwa miesiacami i zgodą na wjazd z drogi publicznej. W Trojmiescie nic takiego nie było. Przyznam ze jestem w lekkim szoku, bo kto niby robi te rzeczy przy projektach gotowych????

----------


## mgk

[email protected]
 Uzgodnienia projektu na ZUD dotyczą każdej inwestycji budowlanej i zapewniam jeżeli są wszystkie dokumenty to nie trwa to miesiącami! Co do zgody na wjazd z drogi publicznej - jeśli działka nie ma to niestety z tym może zejść dłużej, wszystko zależy czy zjazd jest na drogę gminną czy np.wojewódzką. Nasz projektant też o to pytał, bo to ewentualnie zwiększa koszt. U nas zjazd był już w kupionej działce i nie było problemów.

----------


## aksamitka

u nas ZUD poszedl bardzo szybko ( same przylacza) ok tygodnia

----------


## dusiaka

A mój architekt z ZUDem się trochę naboksował. Jak już udało mu się uzgodnić którąś branżę, okazywało się, że sąsiad do nowo wybudowanego domu podciągnął gaz i trzeba aktualizować mapę do celów projektowych. Po aktualizacji okazało się, że w ZUDzie mają zgłoszenie kolejnej nitki gazu, kolejnego nowo pobudowanego sąsiada. Wtedy dodatkowo geodeta tego sąsiada najpierw musiał coś tam w ZUDzie jeszcze załatwić.
Niestety, kilka tygodni to jednak trwało, a mnie dodatkowo kosztowało.

----------


## [email protected]

> [email protected]
>  Uzgodnienia projektu na ZUD dotyczą każdej inwestycji budowlanej i zapewniam jeżeli są wszystkie dokumenty to nie trwa to miesiącami! Co do zgody na wjazd z drogi publicznej - jeśli działka nie ma to niestety z tym może zejść dłużej, wszystko zależy czy zjazd jest na drogę gminną czy np.wojewódzką. Nasz projektant też o to pytał, bo to ewentualnie zwiększa koszt. U nas zjazd był już w kupionej działce i nie było problemów.


Buuuuu, droga jak droga, przy niej działka. Droga jest gminna. Załamaliscie mnie tym ZUD-em

----------


## Ewiczka_73

Witam wszystkich, Za 1-1,5 miesiąca ruszamy z budową drewninanego domu szkieletowego w okolicach Trojmiasta. Zachęceni fajnym efektem budowy domu skandynawskiego wlasnymi siłami przez kolegę zdecydowalismy sie na budowę takiego domu systemem "para"gospodarczym. Niestety rodziem firmy oferują kompleksową budowę domu zdecydowania za drogo, a czy jakosc materiałów byłaby odpowiednia - nie wierzę.

Projekt już leży na stole w Starostwie. Jesteśmy na etapie zbierania ofert od wykonawców, ale materialy zamawiamy sami. Drewno przyjedzie ze Szwecji, reszta z Polski. Może ktoś też zaczyna budowę domu szkieletowego. Chętnie wymienilibyśmy się wiedzą.

Życzę wszystkim jak najmniej kłopotliwej budowy. 
Pozdrawiam
Ewa

----------


## [email protected]

> u nas ZUD poszedl bardzo szybko ( same przylacza) ok tygodnia


zazdrosc wielka :Smile:

----------


## cronin

Mnie jak na razie uzgodnienia z Zudem robił geodeta robiąc mi mapki, było to w cenie mapki, ale jestem w trakcie robienia projektu więc może jeszcze trzeba będzie uzgadniać coś, ale generalnie masz to albo w cenie mapek albo adaptacji projektu (bądź zrobienia indywidualnego)

----------


## [email protected]

> Mnie jak na razie uzgodnienia z Zudem robił geodeta robiąc mi mapki, było to w cenie mapki, ale jestem w trakcie robienia projektu więc może jeszcze trzeba będzie uzgadniać coś, ale generalnie masz to albo w cenie mapek albo adaptacji projektu (bądź zrobienia indywidualnego)


wiem, wiem, ja o czas sie martwie jedynie. A po projekcie przyłacza trzeba jeszcze uzgadniać. A ja w czerwcu planuje wbijac lapatę. Jak tak dalej pojdzie, to wbije, ale zeby sosnę zasadzić :wink:

----------


## aksamitka

nam projekt przyłączy robil architekt, a papiery sama zaniosłam do ZUD

----------


## [email protected]

> nam projekt przyłączy robil architekt, a papiery sama zaniosłam do ZUD


u mnie tez robi architekt, ale poprzednio zrobił tak i w takim czasie, ze nie odnotowalam tego w ogole

----------


## cronin

no ja poprzednim razem też tego w ogóle nie odnotowałam, stąd jestem teraz niezorientowana, ale archi ma nam przygotować gotowy wniosek do pnb do złożenia, więc mam nadzieję że też nie będzie to bolesne  :smile: 
Gosia myślę że do czerwca spokojnie zdążysz, ja też planuję budowlane wakacje

----------


## mgk

> Buuuuu, droga jak droga, przy niej działka. Droga jest gminna. Załamaliscie mnie tym ZUD-em


Cóż nie droga jest tutaj problemem tylko zjazd z niej. Innymi słowy czy masz zjazd z drogi głównej na działkę i czy jest on naniesiony na mapie. Bo jeżeli nie ma zjazdu to jego zrobienie zajmie ci trochę czasu - czyt. papierologia i biurokracja

----------


## lilly20

> Powiedzcie, czy ma ktoś z Was problem z drzewami na działce? Przez naszą biegnie rów melioracyjny i dzięki temu wyrósł nam kawałek lasu... Mamy do wycięcia ponad 20 drzew, wszystkie ponad 30cm obwodu w "pierśnicy". Niby pozwolenie na wycięcie jest bezpłatne gdy jest się osobą fizyczną, ale trzeba czekać aż przyjdą, zobaczą, zatwierdzą... Miałam już ten wniosek o zgodę na wycinkę prawie gotowy (tylko brak mi mapki(!) obrazującej rozmieszczenie drzew), ale wciąż go nie zaniosłam. Czy MUSZĘ to robić? Nie pytam od strony prawnej  Problem polega na tym, że inne działki obok naszej są prawie "gołe", więc jeśli usuniemy tyle drzew to nie da się tego nie zauważyć... A z drugiej strony boję się, że oczekiwanie na decyzję opóźni moment rozpoczęcia budowy. Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.


Oj, drzewa na działce! na nas to hasło działa jak płachta na byka!!!!!! my mamy drzewa na całej długości działki, mieliśmy problem z projektem zjadzu/wjazdu na działkę ( robiliśmy go dwa razy ) mamy problem żeby uzyskać zgodę na wycinkę chociaż jednego drzewa, żeby nie wjeżdżać do bramy i garażu po skosie. Pozostaje zagadką jak płot postawimy, drzewa są po części w naszej granicy a po części miasta.... Temat rzeka, słabo mi się na samą myśl o tych drzewach robi!!!

----------


## Piczman

Co do ogrzewania to niestety głównym kryterium przy wyborze jest strach  !
Jest to całkowicie zrozumiałe, Ja się z tym tematem bujałem ok. rok .

Wszystko przez ceny paliw, sytuację na Świecie i fakt że pieniądze nie mają dziś pokrycia w niczym .
Rządzą nami banki, niestety ,,,

Podam Wam prosty i jedyny słuszny schemat budowy domu :

- Bardzo dobre ocieplenie
- Szczelność
- Sprawna wentylacja z odzyskiem ciepła
- Bufor ciepła pod lub w domu z grubą izolacją 
- Podłogówka wodna/grzejniki jako system centralnego ogrzewania

Inwestycja w docieplenie to najlepsza z możliwych inwestycji w niepewnych czasach .
Szczelność po to aby mieć kontrolę nad wilgotnością wnętrz
Wentylacja po to aby szczelność była zaleta a nie wadą
Bufor po to aby rozporządzać energią w czasie a to jest duża oszczędność i wygoda oraz aby łączyć wiele źródeł ciepła w prosty sposób .
System centralnego ogrzewania po to aby móc korzystać ze wszystkich możliwych i dostępnych źródeł energii jakie są i będą w przyszłości .

Takie jest moje zdanie !

Oczywiście każdy przypadek jest inny i nie wszędzie, nie zawsze, nie wszystko razem !

----------


## [email protected]

> Cóż nie droga jest tutaj problemem tylko zjazd z niej. Innymi słowy czy masz zjazd z drogi głównej na działkę i czy jest on naniesiony na mapie. Bo jeżeli nie ma zjazdu to jego zrobienie zajmie ci trochę czasu - czyt. papierologia i biurokracja


hmm, głowna doga jest przy samej dzialce, to jak ten zjazd ma byc naniesiony? jakos specjalnie?

----------


## [email protected]

> Co do ogrzewania to niestety głównym kryterium przy wyborze jest strach  !
> Jest to całkowicie zrozumiałe, Ja się z tym tematem bujałem ok. rok .
> 
> Wszystko przez ceny paliw, sytuację na Świecie i fakt że pieniądze nie mają dziś pokrycia w niczym .
> Rządzą nami banki, niestety ,,,
> 
> 
> Takie jest moje zdanie !
> 
> Oczywiście każdy przypadek jest inny i nie wszędzie, nie zawsze, nie wszystko razem !


Ty mi lepiej powiedz, czy Ty robisz projket instlacji WM. Wczoraj architekt mi powiedział, ze WM generuje kurz :jaw drop:  czy zdaje sobie z tego sprawe, ze lata po domu! i czy robisz na odległosc, bo juz wiem ze w Szczecinie nikogo sensownego nie ma ::-(:

----------


## pukul

A ja znowu z innej bajki...
dziś postanowiłam - korzystając z wolnego czasu - przygotować się chociaż na dalsze zakupy, a dokładnie materiał na ścianki działowe - w projekcie mam ścianki z "cegły kratówki 12cm" więc dzwonie i pytam w hurtowniach i szooook porotherm 11,5 cm droższy niż 25cm  :sad: ( 5,10 zł.
co to właściwie ta cegła kratówka? i czym ten porotherm drooogi zastąpić. ktoś może oświeci budowlaną blondynkę (mam nadzieje, że tylko budowlaną)

----------


## Piczman

> Ty mi lepiej powiedz, czy Ty robisz projket instlacji WM. Wczoraj architekt mi powiedział, ze WM generuje kurz czy zdaje sobie z tego sprawe, ze lata po domu! i czy robisz na odległosc, bo juz wiem ze w Szczecinie nikogo sensownego nie ma


Kurz ?
Hmmm,,,
Może Ty zmień architekta ?
Bo po pierwsze nie ma pojęcia o WM a po drugie nie umie jej narysować  :big grin: 

PS. Z przyjemnością się do Ciebie wybiorę, "nawróconych" traktuję inaczej, większa satysfakcja z uśmiechu na twojej twarzy po uruchomieniu  :cool:

----------


## Piczman

> ktoś może oświeci budowlaną blondynkę (mam nadzieje, że tylko budowlaną)


Czymkolwiek aby nie betonem komórkowym .
Zapytaj o silkę, Konrad też się orientuje .

----------


## [email protected]

> Kurz ?
> Hmmm,,,
> Może Ty zmień architekta ?
> Bo po pierwsze nie ma pojęcia o WM a po drugie nie umie jej narysować 
> 
> PS. Z przyjemnością się do Ciebie wybiorę, "nawróconych" traktuję inaczej, większa satysfakcja z uśmiechu na twojej twarzy po uruchomieniu


ja Ci dam zmien architekta :bash:  własnie wczoraj zmneilam na tego. Jeden przez miesiac mi wmawiał w jakim domu mi bedzie lepiej. TEn przynajmniej sie przyznaje ze nie umie narysowac i nie kuma WM, masz szanse na nwrocenie tez archi :wink:  dam znaka jak projekt bedzie

----------


## mgk

> hmm, głowna doga jest przy samej dzialce, to jak ten zjazd ma byc naniesiony? jakos specjalnie?


Popatrz na mapę do celów projektowych jak jest naniesiony mostek (między działką a drogą) to o.k., jak nie ma to trzeba go dopiero zaprojektować.zazwyczaj jest zaznaczony jako linia ciągła  zakończona z każdej strony znaczkiem - o tak >-<

----------


## [email protected]

> Popatrz na mapę do celów projektowych jak jest naniesiony mostek (między działką a drogą) to o.k., jak nie ma to trzeba go dopiero zaprojektować.zazwyczaj jest zaznaczony jako linia ciągła  zakończona z każdej strony znaczkiem - o tak >-<


hmm, to chyba jest. dziekuje

----------


## pukul

> Czymkolwiek aby nie betonem komórkowym .
> Zapytaj o silkę, Konrad też się orientuje .


jak blondynka to na całego.... a czemu nie betonem komórkowym? po castingu cenowo-jakościowym (niestety w takiej kolejności) leier jest na pierwszym miejscu - cena 3,9, porotherm 5,1 chociaż muszę sprawdzić wydajność na 1 m2, może się okaże że ten porotherm wyjdzie taniej  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

BK ma bardzo małe zdolności wygłuszające, chodzi o masę .
Lepiej niech będzie to coś co wytłumi dźwięk, to daje inny klimat wnętrz .

----------


## pukul

no i dziękuję bardzo. to mi wystarczy. jak jeszcze trochę poczytam waszą wymianę zdań odnośnie WM to może się też przekonam  :smile:  czy musiałabym coś zmieniać w projekcie? albo gdzieś to zgłaszać?

----------


## Piczman

> no i dziękuję bardzo. to mi wystarczy. jak jeszcze trochę poczytam waszą wymianę zdań odnośnie WM to może się też przekonam  czy musiałabym coś zmieniać w projekcie? albo gdzieś to zgłaszać?


Zapraszam do siebie na PW lub GG, odpowiem na każde pytanie .
Zmieniać ani zgłaszać nie musisz,.
Powiedział bym nawet że nie powinnaś bo taki burdel jest teraz odnośnie WM w urzędach że lepiej sobie nie komplikować Życia !
Zmiana z WG na WM to zmiana nieistotna dla prawa budowlanego w domku jednorodzinnym.
Wpis kierownika załatwia wszystko .
Projekt może przejść przez pozwolenie z kominami a odbiór robisz z WM .
Bo jak widać wielu się nawraca , niektórzy dopiero w połowie budowy  :smile:

----------


## R&K

> Czymkolwiek aby nie betonem komórkowym .
> Zapytaj o silkę, Konrad też się orientuje .


bloczek z Grupy Silikaty 25x22x12 kosztuje w granicach 1,4 za sztukę 
silka jest bardzo twarda  i ma dobre parametry izolacji akustycznej (najlepsze ze wszystkich materiałów)
można wieszać ciężkie szafki , dodatkowo akumuluje ciepło i jest w 100% naturalna 

co do tego co wcześniej pisał Paweł - dla znacznej większości  taki przepis jak podał jest idealna alternatywa do tzw budownictwa tradycyjnego 
dodał bym jeszcze okna 3 szybowe  - teraz wiele firm 3 szybę daje za "1 PLN" 
podstawa to izolacja! każdy budujący wyda na swoja inwestycję od 250 do 450 tys zł 
standardem w projektach jest 10-15 cm styropianu na ścianie , 15-20 cm wełny na dachu  wydając 5-8 tys więcej na izolacje uzyskuje się SUPER parametry - wielu powie Wam ze to się nie opłaca - tylko te 5-8 tys w skali całej inwestycji to promile 
i jeszcze jedno - osobiście jeśli już to tylko szedł bym w podłogowe - żadnych kaloryferów - potrzebują 2x wyższej temperatury podgrzewania wody w piecu

pamiętajcie - budowa domu nie może być "przypadkowa" - dom należy budować w sposób przemyślany technologicznie 
nie można iść do składu budowlanego i brać ten czy inny materiał / produkt bo jest tani ...
jak to mówią co jest tanie to jest drogie ... zawsze przeliczajcie stosunek ceny do jakości



moja budowa i dom jak również podejście do tzw budowania przemyslanego technologicznie dla wielu może być skrajne i niezrozumiałe na 1 rzut oka 

1.  płyta fundamentowa by odciąć się od gruntu, ograniczyć straty ciepła i akumulować ciepło 
2.  silka by tłumić dzwięki i akumulować ciepło - materiał jest tani i bardzo dobry - ma nieco gorsze parametry izolacyjne - ale to rekompensuje warstwą ocieplenia
3. bardzo dobra izolacja 30 cm styropianu na ściany 40 cm wełny (wydałem 10 tyś więcej niż gdybym budował tradycyjnie)
4. wentylacja mechaniczna z GWC - nie wybudowałem 4 kominów - zaoszczędziłem ok 12-16 tys które wydałem na WM 
5. nie buduje klasycznej kotłowni - piec + ogrzewanie czy to podłogowe czy kaloryfery - oszczędność ok 20-30 tyś
6. brak przyłącza gazu - oszczędność 6-8 tyś zł
7. okna - u mnie z najwyższej półki z montażem w warstwie ocieplenia - wydałem więcej o jakieś  5 tyś zł 
8. moja "kotłownia" to kable grzewcze ze sterownikami na które wydałem 7,5 tys zł 

czy po przeanalizowaniu oszczędności jakie poczyniłem i większych wydatków na niektóre rzeczy  nadal ktoś uważa że budowanie domu technologicznie zaawansowanego jest kosztowne ??

domy takie jak Pawła, Artura, Aksamitki czy mój charakteryzują się bardzo małym zapotrzebowaniem na ciepło a roczny koszt ogrzewania jest na poziomie 1200-1500 zł (w zależności jeszcze od wielkości domu) 

nie namawiam nikogo by budował dokładnie tak jak ja , bo jestem budowlanym ekstremistą , ale to co napisał Paweł - jest bardzo dobrym pomysłem dla każdego ...  pod warunkiem że buduje sie w sposób przemyślany od początku do końca - bo gdy stawia się dom i wrzuca się do niego przypadkowe róznie dobrane lub nawet nie pasujace wyposażenia/ technologie to wychodzi różnie - a na pewno nie tanio !
widziałem kiedyś dom (nowobudowany) z kominami wentylacyjnymi i rekuperatorem - tylko dlatego że inwestor bał się o odbiory kominiarskie i wydał kase na kominy by mieć tzw "swiety spokój"

----------


## arancha

Zaczyna może ktoś swoją budowę w okolicach Giżycka.

----------


## aksamitka

> domy takie jak Pawła, Artura, Aksamitki czy mój charakteryzują się bardzo małym zapotrzebowaniem na ciepło a roczny koszt ogrzewania jest na poziomie 1200-1500 zł (w zależności jeszcze od wielkości domu)


mam nadzieje ze teoria pójdzie z praktyką  :wink:

----------


## Piczman

> mam nadzieje ze teoria pójdzie z praktyką



U mnie teoria sprawdziła się idealnie .
Liczby nie kłamią !

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

> A ja znowu z innej bajki...
> dziś postanowiłam - korzystając z wolnego czasu - przygotować się chociaż na dalsze zakupy, a dokładnie materiał na ścianki działowe - w projekcie mam ścianki z "cegły kratówki 12cm" więc dzwonie i pytam w hurtowniach i szooook porotherm 11,5 cm droższy niż 25cm ( 5,10 zł.
> co to właściwie ta cegła kratówka? i czym ten porotherm drooogi zastąpić. ktoś może oświeci budowlaną blondynkę (mam nadzieje, że tylko budowlaną)


Zmień na ytonga lub silkę 11,5 cena 3-4 zł/szt., a kierbud to opisze w DB.

----------


## aksamitka

czego i sobie zyczę  :wink:  ale wiem ze wystarcza drobne  bledy zeby to sie zmieniło

----------


## cronin

> pamiętajcie - budowa domu nie może być "przypadkowa" - dom należy budować w sposób przemyślany technologicznie 
> nie można iść do składu budowlanego i brać ten czy inny materiał / produkt bo jest tani ...
> jak to mówią co jest tanie to jest drogie ... zawsze przeliczajcie stosunek ceny do jakości


Choć zgadzam się z tobą w 99% to akurat w kwestii wyboru materiału uważam że można dać sobie więcej luzu  :smile: 
I nie dlatego że nie lubię silki, też uważam że jest niedoceniana. Ale np w moim wypadku to czy wezmę silkę czy beton komórkowy, nie ma żadnego znaczenia, mimo ich diametralnie różnych parametrów. Moja działka ma normalny grunt, żadne torfy czy szkody górnicze, jest cicha. 
Jak powiedziałeś za izolację odpowiada ocieplenie, wytrzymałość też nie jest mi niezbędna (choć betonu kom. 400 nie zaryzykowałabym przy piętrowym domu),z akumulacji mogę zrezygnować skoro przez 10 godzin nie ma nas w domu, wolę by szybko się nagrzał jak wrócimy (zresztą chyba nie ma tańszych godzin w gazie?), izolacji akustycznej też nie potrzebuję bo nie mam ruchliwej ulicy w pobliżu.
Ale gdybym miała działkę na terenach nazwijmy to niepewnych, zrobiłabym monolityczne fundamenty i strop a ściany z silki.
Ja więc zobaczę co w mojej okolicy będzie tańsze i łatwiej dostępne i z tego będę budować (silka lub beton)  :smile:  i jest to podejście gruntownie przemyślane. 
Ps. za to napewno nie biorę pod uwagę ceramiki, kompletnie do mnie nie przemawia  :wink: 
A i napewno mówiąc "tani" nie mam na myśli "no name'ów"  :smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

Wiecie co ja naprawde nie wiem z czego budować w projekcie mam cegłe i styropian 12  a chciałabym żeby wydane pieniądze nie były rzucone w błoto przysłowiowe  co byście mi radzili jest to dom 210m z antresola nad salonem chciałabym zeby ściany tłumiły dzwięki w miarę możliwości

----------


## [email protected]

> Wiecie co ja naprawde nie wiem z czego budować w projekcie mam cegłe i styropian 12  a chciałabym żeby wydane pieniądze nie były rzucone w błoto przysłowiowe  co byście mi radzili jest to dom 210m z antresola nad salonem chciałabym zeby ściany tłumiły dzwięki w miarę możliwości


sama antresola spowoduje ze dom bedzie "tubą" miałam i teraz juz nie robię. TUtaj żadna izolacja nie pomoze, nie ma znaczenia czy silka czy beton. CHyba ze chodzi o sciany miedzy pokojami.

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

> Witam,
> Na wiosnę rozpoczynam budowę domu APS 105 + 2G pod Warszawą. Teraz jestem na etapie podjęcia decyzji z czego budować. Waham się pomiędzy pustakiem max a betonem komórkowym. 
> pozdrawiam


Zapytaj tutaj http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...666-APS-105-2G
Oni już wybudowali. Pozdrawiam

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

> Powiedzcie, czy ma ktoś z Was problem z drzewami na działce? Przez naszą biegnie rów melioracyjny i dzięki temu wyrósł nam kawałek lasu... Mamy do wycięcia ponad 20 drzew, wszystkie ponad 30cm obwodu w "pierśnicy". Niby pozwolenie na wycięcie jest bezpłatne gdy jest się osobą fizyczną, ale trzeba czekać aż przyjdą, zobaczą, zatwierdzą... Miałam już ten wniosek o zgodę na wycinkę prawie gotowy (tylko brak mi mapki(!) obrazującej rozmieszczenie drzew), ale wciąż go nie zaniosłam. Czy MUSZĘ to robić? Nie pytam od strony prawnej  Problem polega na tym, że inne działki obok naszej są prawie "gołe", więc jeśli usuniemy tyle drzew to nie da się tego nie zauważyć... A z drugiej strony boję się, że oczekiwanie na decyzję opóźni moment rozpoczęcia budowy. Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.


drzewa to naprawdę przerąbane, z tego co sie orientuje to nawet na wycinkę jednego drzewka trzeba mieć pozwolenie, u nas było tak że na mapach mieliśmy drzewa, a na działce tak na prawdę nie byłą ani jednego drzewa, mimo to musieliśmy je wykarcować (nie obchodziło ich to co tak naprawdę mamy wycinać, no bo niby co jak tam nie rosnie zadne drzewo) i oczywiscie musialo byc pozwolenie na wycinkę tych "narysowanych" na mapce drzew, oczywiscie za odpowiednia calkiem nie mala oplate, wiec powodzenia :wink:

----------


## pukul

córki stwierdziły, że jestem forumoholiczką  :smile: 
czytam i czytam i ciągle coś zmieniam  :smile:  ale chyba na lepsze
póki co:
1. ocieplenie - styropian 18cm
2. dach - wełna 20 cm
3. okna - najlepsze (dzięki wam) będą od jareko - tylko mąż jeszcze o tym nie wie  :smile:  ale popracuję nad tym

4.CHCĘ WM - ale to ciężka batalia - na moim terenie - oczy wszyscy wywracają do góry "a cóz to takiego i pocóz wam to", łącznie z rodziną - bliższą (czytaj mąż) i dalszą (cała reszta) i nawet kierbuda mam przeciw, nie mówiąc o ekipie budującej - "my szefowo za cóś takiego się nie bierzemy"

----------


## Piczman

Ekipa budująca ma swoją robotę a Ty im tu jakieś fanaberie  :big grin: 

Głosami z zewnątrz na "NIE" się nie przejmuj.
Głosy te zamilknął jak zamieszkasz, temat się urwie !

Trochę dziwne ale niestety prawdziwe .

Co Ja się osłuchałem, o mały włos bym sobie zbudował dom tradycyjny i teraz bulił za ogrzewanie ok. 1 tyś rocznie więcej + miał bym sporo problemów z wilgocią latem .

----------


## R&K

> córki stwierdziły, że jestem forumoholiczką 
> czytam i czytam i ciągle coś zmieniam  ale chyba na lepsze
> póki co:
> 1. ocieplenie - styropian 18cm
> 2. dach - wełna 20 cm
> 3. okna - najlepsze (dzięki wam) będą od jareko - tylko mąż jeszcze o tym nie wie  ale popracuję nad tym


1.  przy 18-20 cm styropianu poszedł bym w grafitowy i bedzie OK
2.  wełny na dachu stanowczo za mało - lepiej kupic tansza wełnę 035 albo 038 i dac 30-40 cm niż 20 cm 030 czy 033
3. przy takiej izolacji nie ma sensy pchać się w najlepsze okna - oczywiście profil Schuco tak - ale nie SI 82 czy 82+  tylko CAVA - cena do jakości będzie adekwatna do pkt 1 i 2,  - zaoszczędzone kilka tyś zł wydasz na lepsza izolacje poddasza lub WM

nie wiem gdzie budujecie - ale ja te same okna kupiłem lokalnie znacznie taniej ... tyle że z małymi przejściami ... ale kupiłem

4. WM musi być!

----------


## S.P.

> Co Ja się osłuchałem, o mały włos bym sobie zbudował dom tradycyjny i teraz bulił za ogrzewanie ok. 1 tyś rocznie więcej + miał bym sporo problemów z wilgocią latem .


A skąd problemy z wilgocią latem, nie spotkałam się nigdy z tym zjawiskiem w swoim domu bez WM.

----------


## Piczman

Zwyczajnie .

Wilgotność względna za oknem w upały jest bardzo wysoka, nawet przy intensywnym wentylowaniu ciężko jest utrzymać w domu wynik poniżej 70 % .
Ratuje jedynie wietrzenie przez otwarte okna co skutkuje nagrzewaniem się wnętrz, nie wspominając już o procesie schładzania powietrza a więc i wkraplania się wody . Sytuacja często obserwowana w piwnicach .

Na kominy bym nie liczył ,,

A tak w ogóle to nie wiem dlaczego wszyscy myślą że problem z wilgocią skutkujący czarnym nalotem na ścianie za szafką występuje zimą .
Jest dokładnie odwrotnie !
Tyle że zamiast myśleć wiele osób postępuje zupełnie odwrotnie !

Wpuszczanie wilgoci latem i zatrzymywanie jej zimą  :eek:

----------


## marta&robert

Kurcze, dzień człowieka nie ma, i trzy strony do tyłu!  :wink:  Wybaczcie więc, że będzie trochę przydługo w związku z tym.




> policzcie ile was koszyowac bedzie inwestycyjnie pomapa ciepla 
> 
> ponizej 200m2 oplaca sie inwestowac w izolacje 
> dodatkowe dzieciec (10 cm) styripinu na elewacji to koszt ok 3 tys zl!!!!!


R&K dom ma prawie 200m, pompa ciepła powietrze-woda, więc bez odwiertów i DUŻO taniej. A ostatniej linijki nie zrozumiałam: mam inwestować w dodatkowe dzieci?! Mi już wystarczy dzieci! :rotfl: 




> pamiętajcie - budowa domu nie może być "przypadkowa" - dom należy budować w sposób przemyślany technologicznie 
> nie można iść do składu budowlanego i brać ten czy inny materiał / produkt bo jest tani ...
> jak to mówią co jest tanie to jest drogie ... zawsze przeliczajcie stosunek ceny do jakości
> 
> 1.  płyta fundamentowa by odciąć się od gruntu, ograniczyć straty ciepła i akumulować ciepło 
> 2.  silka by tłumić dzwięki i akumulować ciepło - materiał jest tani i bardzo dobry - ma nieco gorsze parametry izolacyjne - ale to rekompensuje warstwą ocieplenia
> 3. bardzo dobra izolacja 30 cm styropianu na ściany 40 cm wełny (wydałem 10 tyś więcej niż gdybym budował tradycyjnie)
> 4. wentylacja mechaniczna z GWC - nie wybudowałem 4 kominów - zaoszczędziłem ok 12-16 tys które wydałem na WM 
> 5. nie buduje klasycznej kotłowni - piec + ogrzewanie czy to podłogowe czy kaloryfery - oszczędność ok 20-30 tyś
> ...


1. Ja nadal nie rozumiem czym ogrzewasz dom? Masz legalett czy co? Co to są "kable grzewcze"? 
2. Czy warto akumulować ciepło w ścianach jeśli - jak napisała któraś koleżanka (przepraszam, juz nie wiem która!)- przez większość dnia nie ma nas w domu? 
3. I czy sądzisz, że przy mocno podmokłej działce płyta fundamentowa jest lepszym rozwiązaniem, a jeśli tak, to dlaczego? Z góry dzięki!





> Oj, drzewa na działce! na nas to hasło działa jak płachta na byka!!!!!! my mamy drzewa na całej długości działki, mieliśmy problem z projektem zjadzu/wjazdu na działkę ( robiliśmy go dwa razy ) mamy problem żeby uzyskać zgodę na wycinkę chociaż jednego drzewa, żeby nie wjeżdżać do bramy i garażu po skosie. Pozostaje zagadką jak płot postawimy, drzewa są po części w naszej granicy a po części miasta.... Temat rzeka, słabo mi się na samą myśl o tych drzewach robi!!!





> drzewa to naprawdę przerąbane, z tego co sie orientuje to nawet na wycinkę jednego drzewka trzeba mieć pozwolenie, u nas było tak że na mapach mieliśmy drzewa, a na działce tak na prawdę nie byłą ani jednego drzewa, mimo to musieliśmy je wykarcować (nie obchodziło ich to co tak naprawdę mamy wycinać, no bo niby co jak tam nie rosnie zadne drzewo) i oczywiscie musialo byc pozwolenie na wycinkę tych "narysowanych" na mapce drzew, oczywiscie za odpowiednia calkiem nie mala oplate, wiec powodzenia


Czegoś tu nie rozumiem. Za wycinkę drzew się nie płaci. Trzeba tylko mieć na to pozwolenie! Sprawdzałam (kilka razy) przespisy odpowiedniej ustawy, dzwoniłam do urzędu. Ja na mapie nie mam żadnych drzew, to może nie muszę nic zgłaszać? Nie ma na mapie = nie ma?




> Witam wszystkich, Za 1-1,5 miesiąca ruszamy z budową drewninanego domu szkieletowego w okolicach Trojmiasta.


Witaj!  :smile:  Szkieletowy dom to było moje marzenie - niestety nie udało mi się namówić męża. Zostanie tylko "norweska" kolorystyka elewacji... Powodzenia w budowie


Jeszcze mam na koniec nowe pytanie odnośnie *prądu na działce*. Dostaliśmy warunki przyłacza i tam jest napisane, że mają czas na realizację przyłącza do lipca 2013  :eek:  Myslałam, że to żart  :wink: , niestety dzwoniłam dziś do elektrowni i okazało się, że nie, wręcz przeciwnie - może to trwać nawet dłużej. Chodzi o przyłącze docelowe, o prąd budowlany w ogóle nie występowaliśmy - czytałam na forum, że to podwójny wydatek i nie warto itd. No ale w tej sytuacji to chyba nie ma wyjścia! Samo przyłaczenie prądu budowlanego jest tanie (mniej niż 200zł), ale trzeba samemu zbudować całą "infrastrukturę". Proszę, jeśli wiecie, napiszcie mi co dokładnie trzeba zbudować i ile to kosztuje. I jak wybrnąć z tej sytuacji..?  :Confused:

----------


## S.P.

*Piczman* Ale to właśnie o to chodzi, o ten śpiew ptaków i zapach powietrza przy otwartym oknie, nic tego nie zastąpi, a otwarte okno od północnej strony latem daje wspaniały chłodek. Zawsze latem otwieram przed zaśnięciem okna od zachodniej strony a wschodnią zasłaniam i zamykam. Rano wpada cudowne powietrze, chłodne pachnące trawą i kwiatami. Dla mnie to jest urok domu. A wilgoci jak słowo daję w życiu w domu nie uświadczyłam a naloty to już wogóle nie do pomyślenia. Kominy działały jak należy. Ale oczywiście każdy ma swoje sympatie i przekonania. Mnie WM absolutnie nie przekonuje. Dom bez prawdziwego kominka z żywym ogniem nie wchodzi w rachubę absolutnie.

----------


## Piczman

Ja w lecie wstaję o 5:00 .
Dlatego ze od 6:00 komary nie dają mi nic zrobić .
Wieczorem nie odważył bym się otworzyć okna .
Oczywiście są sposoby, moskitiery itp.

Żeby była jasność, nie wyobrażam sobie mieszkać w domu bez wietrzenia.
Żona codziennie otwiera okna, tego przyjemnego powiewu nie zastąpi żadna wentylacja .

Ale dobrze jest mieć wybór !
Ja otwierać nie muszę.
Ty niestety tak.
Ale skoro to lubisz to nie widzę problemu .
Dom bez kominów z uchylonymi lekko 2 oknami daje z punktu widzenia samej wentylacji pomieszczeń podobny efekt co WM .
I to za darmo bo kominy nie są tu potrzebne .

----------


## [email protected]

> *Piczman* Ale to właśnie o to chodzi, o ten śpiew ptaków i zapach powietrza przy otwartym oknie, nic tego nie zastąpi, a otwarte okno od północnej strony latem daje wspaniały chłodek. Zawsze latem otwieram przed zaśnięciem okna od zachodniej strony a wschodnią zasłaniam i zamykam. Rano wpada cudowne powietrze, chłodne pachnące trawą i kwiatami. Dla mnie to jest urok domu. A wilgoci jak słowo daję w życiu w domu nie uświadczyłam a naloty to już wogóle nie do pomyślenia. Kominy działały jak należy. Ale oczywiście każdy ma swoje sympatie i przekonania. Mnie WM absolutnie nie przekonuje. Dom bez prawdziwego kominka z żywym ogniem nie wchodzi w rachubę absolutnie.


Ale kominek mozesz mieć z zywym ogniem, z tego co wiem :Smile:  jak najbardziej

----------


## [email protected]

> *Piczman* Ale to właśnie o to chodzi, o ten śpiew ptaków i zapach powietrza przy otwartym oknie, nic tego nie zastąpi, a otwarte okno od północnej strony latem daje wspaniały chłodek. Zawsze latem otwieram przed zaśnięciem okna od zachodniej strony a wschodnią zasłaniam i zamykam. Rano wpada cudowne powietrze, chłodne pachnące trawą i kwiatami. Dla mnie to jest urok domu. A wilgoci jak słowo daję w życiu w domu nie uświadczyłam a naloty to już wogóle nie do pomyślenia. Kominy działały jak należy. Ale oczywiście każdy ma swoje sympatie i przekonania. Mnie WM absolutnie nie przekonuje. Dom bez prawdziwego kominka z żywym ogniem nie wchodzi w rachubę absolutnie.


Ja tez nie narzekałam na WG, nie miałam nalotow, plesni itd. ALe tłumacze sobie, ze WM, to lepsza grawitacyjna, o :Smile:  Planuje otwierac okno tarasowe na cały dzień i rano też :Smile:  pewnie skorzystam w nocy i wieczorem, słynne komary która zjadaja zywcem.

----------


## pukul

> 1.  przy 18-20 cm styropianu poszedł bym w grafitowy i bedzie OK
> 2.  wełny na dachu stanowczo za mało - lepiej kupic tansza wełnę 035 albo 038 i dac 30-40 cm niż 20 cm 030 czy 033
> 3. przy takiej izolacji nie ma sensy pchać się w najlepsze okna - oczywiście profil Schuco tak - ale nie SI 82 czy 82+  tylko CAVA - cena do jakości będzie adekwatna do pkt 1 i 2,  - zaoszczędzone kilka tyś zł wydasz na lepsza izolacje poddasza lub WM
> 
> nie wiem gdzie budujecie - ale ja te same okna kupiłem lokalnie znacznie taniej ... tyle że z małymi przejściami ... ale kupiłem
> 
> 4. WM musi być!


I za to właśnie KOCHAM to forum  :smile:

----------


## pukul

> Ekipa budująca ma swoją robotę a Ty im tu jakieś fanaberie 
> 
> Głosami z zewnątrz na "NIE" się nie przejmuj.
> Głosy te zamilknął jak zamieszkasz, temat się urwie !
> 
> Trochę dziwne ale niestety prawdziwe .
> 
> Co Ja się osłuchałem, o mały włos bym sobie zbudował dom tradycyjny i teraz bulił za ogrzewanie ok. 1 tyś rocznie więcej + miał bym sporo problemów z wilgocią latem .


I za to też  :smile:  ale nie wiedziałam jak to załączyć w jednym

----------


## R&K

> R&K dom ma prawie 200m, pompa ciepła powietrze-woda, więc bez odwiertów i DUŻO taniej. A ostatniej linijki nie zrozumiałam: mam inwestować w dodatkowe dzieci?! Mi już wystarczy dzieci!


   oczywiście pompa P-W tak jak Artur pisał są coraz tańsze i to chyba jedyna rozsądna alternatywa ... bo jak czytam na FM że niektórzy wydali 30-50 tyś to aż się słabo mi robi .. ale nie moja kasa - nie mój problem 




> 1. Ja nadal nie rozumiem czym ogrzewasz dom? Masz legalett czy co? Co to są "kable grzewcze"? 
> 2. Czy warto akumulować ciepło w ścianach jeśli - jak napisała któraś koleżanka (przepraszam, juz nie wiem która!)- przez większość dnia nie ma nas w domu? 
> 3. I czy sądzisz, że przy mocno podmokłej działce płyta fundamentowa jest lepszym rozwiązaniem, a jeśli tak, to dlaczego? Z góry dzięki!


1. pływa fundamentowa , na niej rozłożone kable elektryczne i zalane cienką warstwą wylewki samopoziomującej - jutro ją będziemy wylewać w pierwszych 3 pokojach - dziś wieczorem będziesz mógł zobaczyć w moim DB jak to wygląda 
2. różnice między BK a silką są spore - ale oba materiały są bardzo dobre - pierwotnie też brałem pod uwagę BK , o wyborze silki przesądziły 2 argumenty akumulacja i dzwiękochłonność - nie mam problemu z sąsiadami czy ruchem ulicznym - ale lubie cisze i odcięcie się od świata zewnętrznego , mój dom jest 1 wielkim termosem z ogronmną akumulacją zarówno w płycie fundamentowej jak i w ścianach 
3. a myślisz że moja działka była sucha? rzuć okien na pierwsze strony mojego DB - w lipcu jak były ulewy wodę miałem równo z humusem - płyta jest idealnym rozwiązaniem dla terenów mokrych i trudnych ...

----------


## qana

> Witam! Chcę Wam coś pokazać, co widziałam w czoraj na Targach w Gliwicach http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPp0-e_FrR4&feature=related Uważamy z mężem, że jest to fajna sprawa - ocieplenia natryskowe  ( może już ktoś widział, słyszał albo zastosował ) Chcemy zastosować u nas na poddaszu  . Pogoda się poprawia i czekamy na budowlańców, prąd już prawie podłączony, elementy ogrodzenia prowizorycznego czekają na montaż, cały materiał oprócz dachówki ( zostanie zakupiona w przyszłym tygodniu) zapłacony. Zostało utwardzenie wjazdu i do boju  Pozdrawiam



*lilly20*, bardzo ciekawe rozwiązanie... obejrzałam filmik i teraz z mężem czytamy dostępne informacje na ten temat. może warto się zdecydować?  :Confused:

----------


## marta&robert

> oczywiście pompa P-W tak jak Artur pisał są coraz tańsze i to chyba jedyna rozsądna alternatywa ... bo jak czytam na FM że niektórzy wydali 30-50 tyś to aż się słabo mi robi .. ale nie moja kasa - nie mój problem 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. pływa fundamentowa , na niej rozłożone kable elektryczne i zalane cienką warstwą wylewki samopoziomującej - jutro ją będziemy wylewać w pierwszych 3 pokojach - dziś wieczorem będziesz mógł zobaczyć w moim DB jak to wygląda 
> 2. różnice między BK a silką są spore - ale oba materiały są bardzo dobre - pierwotnie też brałem pod uwagę BK , o wyborze silki przesądziły 2 argumenty akumulacja i dzwiękochłonność - nie mam problemu z sąsiadami czy ruchem ulicznym - ale lubie cisze i odcięcie się od świata zewnętrznego , mój dom jest 1 wielkim termosem z ogronmną akumulacją zarówno w płycie fundamentowej jak i w ścianach 
> 3. a myślisz że moja działka była sucha? rzuć okien na pierwsze strony mojego DB - w lipcu jak były ulewy wodę miałem równo z humusem - płyta jest idealnym rozwiązaniem dla terenów mokrych i trudnych ...


Rzeczywiście, mój brat ma pompę woda-woda i cała instalacja kosztowała go - z tego co pamiętam - ok. 70 tys (razem z podłogówką). Jak usłyszałam ostatnio, że płacą 500zł/ miesiąc za prąd (wszystko jest na prąd, tak jak i u nas będzie), to mi się zrobiło słabo. Ta pompa nie zwróci sie chyba nigdy... 

1. wytłumacz mi dokładniej co to za kable i ile to kosztuje?
2. u nas jest totalna głusza, więc o hałasie nie ma mowy, co więc lepiej wybrać? Beton komórkowy (solbet) bardzo do mnie przemawia, ale chyba jest drogi i bardziej się skłaniamy w stronę silikatów
3. u nas - jak pisałam - przez środek działki biegnie rów melioracyjny. I bez ulew jest mokro, a teraz (u nas właśnie roztopy, deszcz i pogoda masakryczna) to aż boję się pojechać żeby zobaczyć, choć pewnie pojadę, żeby właśnie zobaczyć.
ALE PRZECIEŻ PŁYTA JEST DROGA  :Confused:  Czy nie? Napiszcie coś o jej wadach... Mój mąż doczytał się, że można pod płytą przepuścić rurki biegnące od czerpni powietrza WM. Wiecie jak to zrobić, a może można zrobić coś więcej? O co chodzi z tym buforem, na czym to polega? 
W ogóle bardzo dziękuję Wam obu za odpowiedź - Tobie, i Arturo  :smile:  Jesteście skarbnicą wiedzy  :roll eyes:

----------


## [email protected]

a ja znowu trafiłam na pompy po 80.000 same, z odwiertami :popcorn:

----------


## malux20

b.dobra cena

----------


## R&K

1. tak wyglądają kable grzewcze firmy Devi którymi ja będę grzał swój dom - jest to tzw grzanie "czystym prądem" czyli nie ma żadnego pieca - kable podłączone są do instalacji elektrycznej i a sterownik dba o utrzymanie odpowiedniej temperatury w pomieszczeniu (mierzy temperaturę podłogi i powietrza w pomieszczeniu)  


2. zleć OZC - jeśli myślisz o domy energooszczędnym - będziesz wiedzieć ile dom będzie palił ... to podstawa - wtedy też można sprawdzić który materiał wyjdzie taniej razem z izolacją , BK będzie potrzebował cieńszej warstwy ocieplenia ,a silka grubszej - trzeba to przeliczyć 
3. budując płyte wymienia się grunt , zagęszcza się go i dookoła robi drenaż , płyta wcale nie musi być droga , w wielu przypadkach wychodzi tyle co trandycyjne fundamenty lub nieco drożej - ale do kosztu fundamentów należy doliczyć koszty kanalizacji i ślepej wylewki wraz z ociepleniem
jeśli chodzi o instalacje - to niemal każdą można zrobić bezpośrednio w płycie lub pod nią 
rura do WM to najtańszy sposób imitujący GWC , pod płytą robi się całą kanalizację, są tacy co puszczają też rurki do wody czy odkurzacz centralny a nawet ogrzewanie 


bufor w płycie opisał Artur - innym buforem o ktorym pisał Paweł/Piczman jest duży zbiornik na wodę który akumuluje ciepło , podrzewasz go do np 50-60 stopni a do podłogówki potrzebujesz tylko 25-30 stopni, zawór z termostatem sam podaje np do ogrzewania podłogowego lub do instalacji CWU wode o takiej temperaturze jakiej potrzebujesz, bufor powoduje że nie musisz palić bo zaraz będzie zimno w domu - tylko palisz kiedy chcesz , przesunięcie o 12 czy 24 h niewiele zmienia - czyli daje Ci komfort mieszkania

----------


## aksamitka

> Nie wiem jak Oni lub Wy szukacie ale ja dostałem ofertę na pompę ciepła z odwiertami za...20tys.zł.Co prawda chińczyk ale zawsze to gruntowa pompa ciepła z COP3 z dwuletnią gwarancją tak jak u "drogich".
> Dobra,polska sprawdzona pompa ciepła z DZ poziomym to *25-30tys.zł*,z odwiertami ok.5-6tys.zł drożej.
> Czasami wydaje mi się,że kto ma dużo kasy temu nie zależy na tanich ofertach a sprzedawcy pomp takich inwestorów wyczują na kilometr 
> Jak to się mówi,owce trzeba strzyc


nie wiem gdzie znalazles za 25-30 tys ale najtansza wycena ecopower C7 to 30 netto z poziomym

----------


## marta&robert

> Czasami wydaje mi się,że kto ma dużo kasy temu nie zależy na tanich ofertach a sprzedawcy pomp takich inwestorów wyczują na kilometr 
> Jak to się mówi,owce trzeba strzyc 
> 
> Jestem w przeddzień podpisania umowy na dobrą i markową pompę powietrzną 8kW za 22tys.zł za komplet z podłogówką


Muszę stanąć w obronie brata!  :mad:  Wcale nie miał dużo kasy. Budował 4 lata temu, kiedy pompy dopiero wchodziły na rynek. Ma 3 odwierty po 50m każdy - niestety, to kosztuje. Pompa z wymiennikiem poziomym to całkiem inna bajka (cenowa), a powietrzna - jeszcze inna... 

Jaką pompę znalazłeś za taką cenę? Pochwal się.

A fundament za 55 tys to straszna kasa! Wiem, że masz ogromną powierzchnię, szkody górnicze itd... Ale my jesteśmy umówieni na stan surowy (z dachem) na 35 tys za robociznę! 

Co do płyty i fundamentu to musimy to przemyśleć.... Pewnie będę Was jeszcze dużo pytać  :wink:

----------


## marta&robert

Arturo, sama pompa kosztuje w tym cenniku 23 tys, jak to możliwe że razem z podłogówką zapłacisz 22tys??
A fundament - jak sądzisz - ile by kosztował "normalnie" gdyby to nie była płyta. Czy naprawdę materiał na fundamenty jest taki drogi i ja żyję w nieświadomości...?

----------


## [email protected]

własnie kupiłam lampy :roll eyes: . A płyte tez bede miała i jak policzysz róznicę miedzy fandamentem a płytą, to okaze sie jest bardzo mała, jak w ogole.

----------


## dusiaka

> A fundament za 55 tys to straszna kasa! Wiem, że masz ogromną powierzchnię, szkody górnicze itd... Ale my jesteśmy umówieni na stan surowy (z dachem) na 35 tys za robociznę!


Ja buduję w tym samym województwie, pod Łodzią- moje wyceny na SSO z dachem wahały sie od 35 do 65 tys za robociznę. Gdzie zanleźliście poleconą solidną firmę, która zrobi SSO z dachem za 35 tys?
Obecnie jestem w  trakcie rozmów z firmą, którą wstępnie wyceniła swoją pracę na 60 tys. Firma z polecenia, mam nadzieję dobić targu i zejść do 50 tys.

----------


## lilly20

Też się zastanawiam skąd macie ekipy za takie małe pieniądze? szukaliśmy ekipy 2 lata i wszystkie - a było ich chyba z 10 robili kosztorys od 45 - 72 tyś.

----------


## lilly20

:smile:  *qana* ja już jestem zdecydowana, nie mamy użytkowego poddasza więć takie rozwiązanie ocieplenia jest jak dla mnie super.

----------


## R&K

Pamietajcie Bociany - dom domowi nie równy i wycen nie mozna liczyc jedną miarą , firma firmie też nie równa 

bierzesz Pana "Czesia" co ma 2 pomocników ... ok tani i może dobry ... ale jak popije to 2 dni w pracy moze go nie byc , albo jak zachoruje lub będzie miał jakiś wypadek ... czytałem u kogoś w dzienniku - prace na budowie zatrzymane i nie było komu skończyć 
droższe firmy robią szybciej i sprawniej - zazwyczaj kilka budów na raz - masz szybciej i pewniej ... co nie znaczy że u przysłowiowego Pana Czesia będzie gorzej 

moja forma np sama dostarczała stemple czy maszyny i urządzenia  - mnie nic nie interesowało poza wodą i prądem - choć ten w początkowej fazie szedł z agregatu - oczywiście tez należącego do firmy budującej

----------


## lilly20

> Pamietajcie Bociany - dom domowi nie równy i wycen nie mozna liczyc jedną miarą , firma firmie też nie równa 
> 
> bierzesz Pana "Czesia" co ma 2 pomocników ... ok tani i może dobry ... ale jak popije to 2 dni w pracy moze go nie byc , albo jak zachoruje lub będzie miał jakiś wypadek ... czytałem u kogoś w dzienniku - prace na budowie zatrzymane i nie było komu skończyć 
> droższe firmy robią szybciej i sprawniej - zazwyczaj kilka budów na raz - masz szybciej i pewniej ... co nie znaczy że u przysłowiowego Pana Czesia będzie gorzej 
> 
> moja forma np sama dostarczała stemple czy maszyny i urządzenia  - mnie nic nie interesowało poza wodą i prądem - choć ten w początkowej fazie szedł z agregatu - oczywiście tez należącego do firmy budującej


Potwierdzam, każdy wybiera to co dla niego lepsze, każdy też buduje według innego projektu. Z naszą firmą jest tak samo, wszystko mają swoje, nie kupowaliśmy nawet desek na ławy. Informujuą nas też gdzie można kupić coś taniej, sami załatwiają piach, koparkę, materiał też przywożą sami na budowę. Jesteśmy zadowoleni i nasz kierownik budowy też  :smile:  codziennie jesteśmy na budowie ( albo przynajmniej ja ) ale nie ma się czego czepiać. Chociaż nie chwalmy dnia przed zachodem słońca  :smile:

----------


## pukul

> Też się zastanawiam skąd macie ekipy za takie małe pieniądze? szukaliśmy ekipy 2 lata i wszystkie - a było ich chyba z 10 robili kosztorys od 45 - 72 tyś.


Moja firma się wyceniła na 18 600 zł plus dach 8000. Też z polecenia, budowali wielu moim koleżankom, jeden minus to ten, że trzeba "zapisać" się w kolejkę ... my już trochę czekamy i jeszcze 2-3 miesiące poczekamy (w zależności od pogody). teraz kończą inną budowę.

----------


## tommalina

Witam, ja również rozpoczynam już nie długo. Buduję w okolicach Trójmiasta. Najważniejsze że śniegi już stopniały, wiatr wszystko wysusza i może w przyszłym tygodniu wystartujemy. Zaczniemy od zdjęcia humusa  i wytyczenia budynku. Ekipę na stan surowy już prawie mamy wybraną, dopinamy ostatnie szczegóły. 
Powodzenia dla wszystkich! Nerwy na wodzy i dobrych wykonawców życzymy!

----------


## hanna_u

witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie!  :smile: 
zycze wszystkim budujacym w 2012 powodzenia oraz pieknych domow, w ktorych bedzie sie wspaniale mieszkalo  :smile: 
nawet nie wiecie jak Wam zazdroszcze  :big tongue: 

my na razie poszukujemy usilnie dzialki, ale poki co nie potrafimy znalezc nic sensownego - szukamy nma pograniczu slaska i malopolski - Jaworzno/Chrzanow, ew. Trzebinia 

myslimy nad blizniakiem ze znajomymi, ale mam coraz wieksze obawy, ciezko znalezc odpowiadajaca wszystkim dzialke z WZ pod blizniaka.
A jezeli nie blizniak to dzialka na nieduzy domek - mysle ze 8ar starczy? Domek raczej parterowy do 115m maksymalnie, z nieduzym ogrodkiem  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

oj zazdroszcze, u nas nadal sniegu po kolana  :sad:

----------


## R&K

a to beskid niski ? czy wysoki ? ze tak temperatura trzyma ? u mnie wiatr wywiał wszystko to tego padający deszcz i dookoła domu mamy małe bagienko

----------


## Atlanta

My dziś byliśmy na działce i pięknie utonęliśmy w błotku  :big grin: 

Mam pytanie za 100 pkt-czy należy zdjąć humus i od czego to zależy? Byłam przekonana na 100% że trzeba. Ale dziś zauważyłam że koło nas dwóch zaczyna się budować i żaden nie zdjął? Tylko ławy wykopane i na równo z ziemią ciągną bloczki w górę. Ktoś mnie oświeci?

----------


## R&K

dla dobra i bezpieczenstwa nalezy ściagnąć , jesli ktoś tego nie robi ryzykuje że po pewnym czasie (w zależności jak gruba) warstwa ściółki zgnije i zmniejszy swoja objętość - przez co np dom na fundamentach wyciagniety ponad poziom 0,5 m , lawy zasypane piaskim , na tym styro + podłoga - i po jakims czasie podłoga pęka ... 
tak samo moze sie dzis gdy sie nie zagesci w sposob odpowiedni podłoża

----------


## peter12

Widze ze juz niektórzy inwestorzy zaczynaja swoje budowy, no ja wybieram firme i tez musze sie zaczynac ale u nas na warmi pogoda jeszcze nie pozwala.

----------


## ki9

Witam, Podpytam króciutko: najpierw zdejmuję humus a potem wytyczam budynek? czy na odwrót? pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam, Podpytam króciutko: najpierw zdejmuję humus a potem wytyczam budynek? czy na odwrót? pozdrawiam


 Wytyczaja budynek, zdejmuja humus. Humus odkładasz na bok, bo przyda CI sie do ogrodu pozniej :Smile:

----------


## lilly20

U nas najpierw geodeci wytyczyli budynek, potem przyjechała koparka ściągnąć humus na obszarze wytyczeń zrobili wykop pod budynek, był robiony nie tylko pod ławy ale na całości ze względu na GWC. Nie widziałam i nie słyszałam, żeby ktoś nie ściągał humusu!!!!! Tak jak *R&K* napisał, potem mogą właśnie się dziać takie rzeczy  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

> A no widzisz  Cena katalogowa a cena u instalatora to baaaaardzo duża różnica  
> 
> W Wa-wie masz *hudrauli* znanego z forum,który też oferuje Atlantica,zagadaj z nim,ma trochę drożej ale dalej sporo taniej niż w katalogu


Niestety, Arturo, nie jesteśmy z Warszawy tylko z Łodzi.. My mamy w projekcie rekuperator Altherma.




> Ja buduję w tym samym województwie, pod Łodzią- moje wyceny na SSO z dachem wahały sie od 35 do 65 tys za robociznę. Gdzie zanleźliście poleconą solidną firmę, która zrobi SSO z dachem za 35 tys?
> Obecnie jestem w  trakcie rozmów z firmą, którą wstępnie wyceniła swoją pracę na 60 tys. Firma z polecenia, mam nadzieję dobić targu i zejść do 50 tys.


Dusiaka, mamy ekpię od kuzyna znad morza, a sama ekipa jest z Ukrainy. Jeśli byście się zgrali z nami w terminie (tzn Wasza budowa po naszej, a my startujemy w marcu - jak pogoda pozwoli) to może dałoby się załatawić żeby zrobili i u Was. Inne wyceny mieliśmy duuużo większe, bez porównania.

My dziś byliśmy na działce oglądać stan wody i drzewa do wycięcia. Woda stoi w rowie melioracyjnym (na głębokość 10-15 cm) który idzie przez środek działki, poza tym jest mokro ale nie tragicznie. Co do drzew, to ponieważ nie mamy ich na planie, to zastanawiamy się mocno nad samowolnym wycięciem. Napiszcie proszę czy tak można? 

* Pytanie do specy od energooszczędności *  Piszecie, że trzeba zrobić bardzo grubą warstwę styropianu, w związku z tym mam pytania:
1. jak z obróbkami takich "styropianowych ścian"? Potem ma się okna zagłębione w 30cm ścianie? Jak to wygląda? No i jak potem np. powiesić lampkę przed domem przy wejściu?
2. co z powierzchnią domu? Obrys zewnętrzny musi byc taki jak w projekcie, jeśli więc dam 15cm więcej styropianu, to stracę tyle samo po obwodzie wewnątrz pokoi. To straszna strata powierzchni. To bez sensu  :bash:

----------


## marta&robert

Rzeczywiście nie doczytałam Waszych dzienników, niestety, nie mam tyle czasu. Naprawdę można zmienić grubość ściany "tak po prostu"? No ale przecież geodeta tyczy budynek więc to by musiała być zmiana w projekcie, policzone przez architekta, jeszcze przed tyczeniem budynku? Czy tak?

----------


## R&K

geodeta zazwyczaj wytycza mury , o ile nie przekraczasz granicy określonej przepisami lub WZ tj nieprzekraczalna linia zabudowy lub odległość od granic działki (4,6 m etc) możesz dowolna warstwę ocieplenia położyć - nawet 50 cm

a tak wygląda okno montowane w warstwie ocieplenia na kotwach JB-D

----------


## Esiak

> Rzeczywiście nie doczytałam Waszych  dzienników, niestety, nie mam tyle czasu. Naprawdę można zmienić grubość  ściany "tak po prostu"? No ale przecież geodeta tyczy budynek więc to  by musiała być zmiana w projekcie, policzone przez architekta, jeszcze  przed tyczeniem budynku? Czy tak?


 geodeta tyczy osie budynku...
a co to jest oś to z definicji wiemy...?  :wink:

----------


## jarko17

Stal Zamówiona.... Ceny szaleją więc postanowiłem zamówic. Cena 2750 t/brutto. Koszt na cały dom 13000.

Dzisiaj przywiozłem też na działkę stemple. Oj ciężko miał tam samochód ciężarowy wjechać... Mokro jak  :smile: 

Pozdrowienia!

----------


## ki9

dzięki [email protected] i lilly20 za podpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

> geodeta tyczy osie budynku...
> a co to jest oś to z definicji wiemy...?


Wiem co to oś, ale myślałam, że liczy się obrys budynku. Wydaje mi się, że mój brat miał problem z odbiorem dom, bo dom  był przesunięty o 15cm czy coś tam. Czy więc tym bardziej nie przeszkodzi, że dom jest "za szeroki" we wszystkie strony?  :Roll:  

*R&K* Dziękuję bardzo za zdjęcia. :smile:  Do granic działki mamy daleko, więc tu dodatkowy styropian nie zaszkodzi.

----------


## Esiak

> Wiem co to oś, ale myślałam, że liczy się obrys budynku. Wydaje mi się, że mój brat miał problem z odbiorem dom, bo dom  był przesunięty o 15cm czy coś tam. Czy więc tym bardziej nie przeszkodzi, że dom jest "za szeroki" we wszystkie strony?  
> 
> *R&K* Dziękuję bardzo za zdjęcia. Do granic działki mamy daleko, więc tu dodatkowy styropian nie zaszkodzi.


 pisałeś o tyczeniu budynku, a to nie ma nic do rzeczy względem grubości ocieplenia...

----------


## marta&robert

> pisałeś o tyczeniu budynku, a to nie ma nic do rzeczy względem grubości ocieplenia...


Jestem kobietą i PISAŁAM, przpraszam, ale już drugi raz ktoś do mnie pisze w rodzaju męskim, a to nie jest miłe. :Evil:

----------


## jarko17

Witam!

Czy oświeci mnie ktoś kto odpowiada za poziom posadowienia budynku?
Działkę mam trochę niżej niż droga i na działce w czasie roztopów miałem małe bajorko.
W trakcie realizacji projektu Pani architekt zgłaszałem, że chcę aby budynek był równo z drogą.
Czy poziom posadowienia wytycza geodeta, czy informacja o tym jest zawarta w projekcie?

Z góry dziękuję za info

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam!
> 
> Czy oświeci mnie ktoś kto odpowiada za poziom posadowienia budynku?
> Działkę mam trochę niżej niż droga i na działce w czasie roztopów miałem małe bajorko.
> W trakcie realizacji projektu Pani architekt zgłaszałem, że chcę aby budynek był równo z drogą.
> Czy poziom posadowienia wytycza geodeta, czy informacja o tym jest zawarta w projekcie?
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za info


Posadowienie budynku okreśła architekt, pozniej na podstawie projektu, geodeta wytycza

----------


## jarko17

> Posadowienie budynku okreśła architekt, pozniej na podstawie projektu, geodeta wytycza


Dzieki za odp :smile:

----------


## marchew

> Wiem co to oś, ale myślałam, że liczy się obrys budynku. Wydaje mi się, że mój brat miał problem z odbiorem dom, bo dom  był przesunięty o 15cm czy coś tam. Czy więc tym bardziej nie przeszkodzi, że dom jest "za szeroki" we wszystkie strony?  
> 
> *R&K* Dziękuję bardzo za zdjęcia. Do granic działki mamy daleko, więc tu dodatkowy styropian nie zaszkodzi.


Ggdzieś na forum widziałam taką dyskusję już. i .... nie było bardzo konstruktywnych wniosków (przynajmniej w tamtym wątku). Było coś o dopuszczalnej różnicy 5 cm. Chyba geodeta musi napisać, że zgodnie z projektem. Chyba. Trzeba by popytać na wątku prawnym. Chyba.  :wink: 
Ale wychodziło mi, że jest to kwestia problemowa.

----------


## marta&robert

> Ggdzieś na forum widziałam taką dyskusję już. i .... nie było bardzo konstruktywnych wniosków (przynajmniej w tamtym wątku). Było coś o dopuszczalnej różnicy 5 cm. Chyba geodeta musi napisać, że zgodnie z projektem. Chyba. Trzeba by popytać na wątku prawnym. Chyba. 
> Ale wychodziło mi, że jest to kwestia problemowa.


Dzięki, MARCHEW, o to mi właśnie chodziło. Że to nie jest obojętne ile miejsca zajmuje mój dom. I o tym pisałam. Tak czy siak nadal niewiele wiemy.. Zapytam kierownika budowy.

A dziś dowiedziałam się, że ciągną do nas gaz!  :wave: Więc chyba się bardzo cieszę! Nie chciałam mieć płyty elektrycznej w kuchni, a - może przede wszystkim - nie jestem na 100% przekonana do pompy P-W, więc jeśli istnieje szansa na gaz to ja rozważam grzanie gazem. Ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenia w temacie?

----------


## marchew

krąży taka stara forumowa prawda: jak masz gaz z rury, grzej gazem, zapomnij o pompach
ale czasy się zmieniają, pompy być może tanieją
no i dobrze w przypadku gazu tak ocieplić dom, żeby się jednak zmieścić w taryfie W2 (żeby opłaty stałe były niskie)
więc znowu kwestia OZC i ocieplenia
z tym ociepleniem zewnętrznym: jakby sie okazało, że musi być do centymetra, to można by dać styropian cieplejszy-czyli szary (choć z tego co kiedyś liczyłam, to w izolacyjności jest to drożej niż odpowiednio więcej zwykłego - ale znowu: trzeba by przeliczyć według aktualnych kryteriów).

----------


## R&K

całe życie gotowałem na płycie gazowej - w rodzinnym domu była kuchenka i gazowa i elektryczna - przy czym ta eletryczna używana sporadycznie
gotowanie na płycie el. do niedawna uważałem za toporne , mało sterowalne i drogie
dziś płyty indukcyjne to zupełnie inna bajka - sa tanie a eksploatacji , regulowanie jest płynne i bezproblemowe - w domu ktory buduje tylko takie sobie wyobrazam żadnego innego bo :
1) kuchenki gazowe powoduje ze w kuchni mamy tłusty nalot na wszystkim 
2) przyłącz gazu kosztuje ...

nadzór budowlany dopuszcza 5 cm błędu na długości i szerokości budynku względem wytyczeń poczynionych przez geodetę - nie dotyczy to warstwy ocieplenia - które w dowolnej chwili zawsze można zwiększyć o ile nie koliduje to z przepisami prawa lub MPZP lub WZ

----------


## [email protected]

Ja nie wiem jak WY liczice tak przy okazji. W najnowszym muratorze jest artykuł o pompach ciepła i...ceny podaja od 40.000 a jak chce sie miec sprawną i zebami nie telepać w zimie, to każą policzyć drugie tyle. Opinia to jest zgodna z tym co wyciagaja na pompy z kieszeni moi znajomi. Dlatego moim zdaniem, jak masz gaz, to pompa jest wydatkiem bezwrotnym za zycia. Teza ta jest potwierdzona wlaśnie w ostanim numerze Muratora

----------


## KRISTEL

Witam wszystkich budujących w 2012.Poszukuję na dolnym śląsku ,w okolicach Legnicy,hurtowni z najtańszym porotonem 24P+W.Jeśli można to proszę o wszelkie info.na ten temat .

----------


## R&K

jak tam Artur Twoja kalkulacja? 250 tys to goły dom ... chyba bez tarasu, podejścia , podjazdu, bez płotu , bez nawiezienia ziemi etc ?

----------


## R&K

wiem ze Twoj dom jest inny - tańszy - ja jestem przed ostatnia transza z banku ... i mocno liczę i "kombinuje" bo z pieniędzy z kredytu trochę wyposażenia chcemy kupić i ogarnąć obejście jeszcze 
taras własnymi siłami 2 tys, ziemia/piach 4 tys , kostka brukowa wlasnymi silami 2,5-3 tys .. to tysiac tam tysiac i nadle wychodzi 10-20-30 tys

----------


## [email protected]

> Zobaczymy,250tys.zł to kwota do zamieszkania,realna moim zdaniem do osiągnięcia.
> Nie zapominaj,że ja buduję tanią parterówkę na szkodach górniczych,gdzie kopalnia ma obowiązek zwrotu kosztów za zabepzpieczenia przeciw szkodom 
> Na w/w rzeczy nie pójdzie dużo kasy,mam małą działkę bez wymyślań i zawsze tanio 
> Narazie SSO + materiały i robocizna za SSZ to koszt 140tys.zł...


O rany, szacunek. Ja nie wiem jak Wy to robicie, ja liczę 3000m2 do zamieszkania z wykończeniem wcale z nie najwyższej półki ::-(:  No ale u mnie nie ma "kto robic" muszę liczyć na fachowców. Wiem ze ta kwota jest w miarę realna. Ale jak znam zycie i tak będa smutne kompromisy na etapie wykończeniówki, która najwięcej pieniedzy zjada

----------


## [email protected]

> Jak się ma budżet na budowę taki a nie inny i możliwości oszczędzania to trzeba kombinować 
> Ja wyszedłem z założenia,że nie będę obarczał dziecka spłacaniem kredytu za dom po mojej śmierci i wybrałem dom akuratny,tani w budowie i tani w eksploatacji.
> Chociaż gdybym miał nawet ze 300tys.zł zbędnej gotówki to też pałacu bym nie robił


Ja nie robie pałacu :wink:  powiedziałam ze podziwiam i tyle

----------


## R&K

Artur - u mnie 2800 za 1m2 do zamieszkania - nikt nie mówi o pałacach - dzieci tez nie mam zamiaru obciazać - buduje na kredyt bo wg mnie to na dzień dzisiejszy najtańszy pieniadz na rynku - jak mnie kiedykolwiek przypili to sprzedam dotychczasowe mieszkanie i problem z głowy

edit: 250 tys to juz z kopalnianym grantem ? ile Ci zwracaja? ile sumarycznie inwestycja wyniesie i ile 1m2 do zamieszkania ?

----------


## [email protected]

> Artur - u mnie 2800 za 1m2 do zamieszkania - nikt nie mówi o pałacach - dzieci tez nie mam zamiaru obciazać - buduje na kredyt bo wg mnie to na dzień dzisiejszy najtańszy pieniadz na rynku - jak mnie kiedykolwiek przypili to sprzedam dotychczasowe mieszkanie i problem z głowy
> 
> edit: 250 tys to juz z kopalnianym grantem ? ile Ci zwracaja? ile sumarycznie inwestycja wyniesie i ile 1m2 do zamieszkania ?


Uff, bo zaczynałam myslec ze ja oszaląłam :wink:  A to naprawdę bardzo, bardzo wywazona kwota jest. Nie wiem nawet czy dam radę zmieścic sie w niej z kawałkiem ogrodu ::-(:

----------


## R&K

u mnie to jest tak - ze gdybym ja decydował to zmiescilbym sie bez problemu , byłby i taras i płot i brama i ogród .. no ale moja zona wychodzi z zalozenia ze dom to na całe zycie i nie prędko niekóre rzeczy beda zmieniane czy remontowane ...

----------


## [email protected]

> u mnie to jest tak - ze gdybym ja decydował to zmiescilbym sie bez problemu , byłby i taras i płot i brama i ogród .. no ale moja zona wychodzi z zalozenia ze dom to na całe zycie i nie prędko niekóre rzeczy beda zmieniane czy remontowane ...


Zona ma rację  :razz:

----------


## [email protected]

> Z pałacem to było odniesienie do mnie osobiście 
> 250tys.zł jest z kredytu+zwrot z kopalni.Mam kosztorys od konstruktora na 60tys.zł ale z tego co wiem kopalnia wypłaca po ugodzie ok.70% kosztów.
> Co do m2 zamieszkania to wiem jedno,muszę zmieścić się w kredycie a jak coś zostanie ze zwrotu to będzie fajnie 
> 290/118=max.2500zł/m2


ja do tej pory znam jednego człowieka :big grin:  Markusa z FM który szedł łeb, w łeb z osztorysem i mu zostało :wink:  Reszta dokładała.

----------


## KRISTEL

Witam wszystkich budujących w 2012.Poszukuję na dolnym śląsku ,w okolicach Legnicy,hurtowni z najtańszym porotonem 24P+W.Jeśli można to proszę o wszelkie info.na ten temat .
Naprawdę nikt się nie buduje na Dolnym śląsku ?

----------


## R&K

> ja do tej pory znam jednego człowieka Markusa z FM który szedł łeb, w łeb z osztorysem i mu zostało Reszta dokładała.


poznaj więc 2 i 3   :wink:  
do wypłaty 1 transzy miałem mieć zrobiona płytę fundamentową kwota w kosztorysie jeśli dobrze pamiętam 42 tyś - zrobiłem za 65 tyś płytę (doszedł chudziak , sporo ziemi, zdrożał XPS etc) przed wypłatą 1 transzy byłem ok 40 tyś na "-" , zamknąłem właśnie 3/4 kosztorysu i jestem na -10 , na koniec inwestycji planuje wyjść na zero i mieć w tym kuchnię i podjazd i taras , ogrodzenia się nie uda (nie było go tez w kosztorysie)

----------


## marta&robert

> u mnie to jest tak - ze gdybym ja decydował to zmiescilbym sie bez problemu , byłby i taras i płot i brama i ogród .. no ale moja zona wychodzi z zalozenia ze dom to na całe zycie i nie prędko niekóre rzeczy beda zmieniane czy remontowane ...


Popieram *[email protected]*, i Twoją żonę i to wcale nie dlatego, że jestem kobietą  :wink:  Prawda jest taka, że prowizorki żyją najdłużej, jeśli zrobisz coś "byle było" to marne szanse, że kiedyś zmienisz.... Jak już coś jest i działa, to po co to zmieniać?  :smile:  Zawsze znajdą się inne konieczne potrzeby, na które wydasz kasę...
Więc jestem tego samego zdania - jak robić, to porządnie. W miarę możliwości, oczywiście. No i rozumiem, że żona chce mieć wszystko jak najfajniej w domu. Własny dom to wielkie spełnienie marzeń - i chciałoby się mieć w nim prawie jak w bajce.. 

Co do gazu - wszystko zależy od tego czy będziemy go mieli i ile będzie kosztowało przyłączenie. Gdybym miała gaz podłączony na działce to chyba bym sie nie wahała. A o indukcji nie mam najlepszego zdania - bratowa użytkuje i wcale nie jest zadowolona. Fajnie mieć wybór a nie być skazanym na prąd. Ja bym wolała płytę gazową i piekarnik elektryczny z mikrofalą. I raczej nie uwierzę, że prąd wychodzi taniej niż gaz. Spójrz ile kosztuje głupie włączenie czajnika z wodą...

I w ogóle - kurcze - wiele się mówi o tym że pompa ciepła czerpie daromowe ciepło, ale niektórzy jakby zapominali, że czerpanie tego ciepła nie jest za darmo. I jeśli się przytacza argumenty, że kiedyś gaz może zdrożeć i wtedy pompa się szybko zwróci (artykuł na stronie Muratora), to jakby się zapominało, że zdrożeć może również prąd i za tym pójdzie wzrost cen eksploatacji pompy.... Takie moje zdanie. 
Polecacliście mi *hydrauli* - trafiłam na jego wypowiedzi, w których mówi o jakiejś ekstremalnej sytuacji, w której (przy dużych mrozach) użytkowanie pompy P-W kosztowało 33zł/ dzień. To jakiś obłęd!  :bash:

----------


## marta&robert

Co to jest COP?
Czytałam właśnie dziennik *jasiek71* i jeśli grzanie prądem naprawdę tyle kosztuje, to ja chce prąd! Kurcze, chcę w to wierzyć. :eek:

----------


## R&K

> Popieram *[email protected]*, i Twoją żonę i to wcale nie dlatego, że jestem kobietą


dlatego będzie tak jak wspólnie ustalimy z żoną ... budujemy razem ....




> Co do gazu - wszystko zależy od tego czy będziemy go mieli i ile będzie kosztowało przyłączenie. Gdybym miała gaz podłączony na działce to chyba bym sie nie wahała....


ja mam gaz na działce - z 10 m od domu ... projekt + wykonanie + opłaty administracyjne  + kominy i inne taki tam co Artur opisał - NIE DZIĘKUJĘ




> I w ogóle - kurcze - wiele się mówi o tym że pompa ciepła czerpie daromowe ciepło, ale niektórzy jakby zapominali, że czerpanie tego ciepła nie jest za darmo. I jeśli się przytacza argumenty, że kiedyś gaz może zdrożeć i wtedy pompa się szybko zwróci (artykuł na stronie Muratora), to jakby się zapominało, że zdrożeć może również prąd i za tym pójdzie wzrost cen eksploatacji pompy.... Takie moje zdanie. 
> Polecacliście mi *hydrauli* - trafiłam na jego wypowiedzi, w których mówi o jakiejś ekstremalnej sytuacji, w której (przy dużych mrozach) użytkowanie pompy P-W kosztowało 33zł/ dzień. To jakiś obłęd!





> Przy takiej ekstremalnej sytuacji z COP1,8-2 przy grzaniu prądem zapłacisz 66zł/dzień,przy grzaniu gazem 50zł/dzień





> Co to jest COP?
> Czytałam właśnie dziennik *jasiek71* i jeśli grzanie prądem naprawdę tyle kosztuje, to ja chce prąd! Kurcze, chcę w to wierzyć.


zacznijmy od OZC! wszystkim BOCIANOM to powtarzać będę do znudzenia ....
mój dom będzie ok 2l tzn że rocznie potrzebować będę 3200 kWh*  przy uśrednionej cenie 1kWh którą podał Artur 0,40 zł* = 1280 zł + CWU + światło i inne urządzenia  ? 200 zł miesięcznie ???

* liczone dla 160 m2 - a będę miał nieco mniej , liczone dla średniej ceny kWh , a będę grzał w taryfie nocnej czyli jeszcze taniej

----------


## g[email protected]

> Co to jest COP?
> Czytałam właśnie dziennik *jasiek71* i jeśli grzanie prądem naprawdę tyle kosztuje, to ja chce prąd! Kurcze, chcę w to wierzyć.


Nie chcesz :wink:  Presja uzywania 2 taryfy. Nerowe spoglądanie na gosci, którzy przyjechali i kapią sie nie wtedy kiedy trzeba. odpalanie piekarnika, zmywarki, pralki po nocy. Powiem tak, patrzyłam z przerazeniem, ale jak kto lubi

----------


## cronin

Poza tym ze względu na konieczność akumulacji (bo grzejesz tylko w godzinach  tańszej taryfy) sprawdza się główne w domach parterowych z płytą akumulacyjną, Przy piętrowych już inna bajka. Wszystko zależy od konkretnych warunków, nie ma przepisu uniwersalnego.

----------


## R&K

> Nie chcesz Presja uzywania 2 taryfy. Nerowe spoglądanie na gosci, którzy przyjechali i kapią sie nie wtedy kiedy trzeba. odpalanie piekarnika, zmywarki, pralki po nocy. Powiem tak, patrzyłam z przerazeniem, ale jak kto lubi


tylko ogrzewanie w nocnej - reszta normalnie  - nie dajmy się zwariować - poza tym G12 ma też 2 h tanie w ciągu dnia




> Poza tym ze względu na konieczność akumulacji (bo grzejesz tylko w godzinach  tańszej taryfy) sprawdza się główne w domach parterowych z płytą akumulacyjną, Przy piętrowych już inna bajka. Wszystko zależy od konkretnych warunków, nie ma przepisu uniwersalnego.


niekoniecznie! ja mam dom z użytkowym poddaszem , jasiek ma tradycyjnego klocka i to bez okien od strony południowej , Lobo_M nie ma płyty, ma tylko wylewkę 8 cm

wystarczy strop monolityczny lub 8 cm wylewka  i można na poddaszu grzać tak tak samo

----------


## [email protected]

Marta Powiem CI jedna bardzo wazna rzecz, bez względu na " huragan" jaki bedzie. Patrz na swoje potrzeby, nie zawsze sugeruj sie rozwiązaniami innych. czyta sie miło, przyklady bierze też, bo gospodarni, oszczędni, tylko zyskam. Nie zawsze jest tak. Patrz na swój tryb zycia, zwyczaje itd, itd. A mówie to dlatego że sama dałam sie porwać urokowi FM w swoim czasie i....wybudowałam za mały dom. Każdy opowiadał o powierzchni, ze na co, po co, że ogrzewanie, że małe pomieszczenia tez sa komfortowe itd,. Guzik prawda. Mały salon zawsze będzie małym salonem. Z malucha nie zrobisz mercedesa. Dom ma być na miarę mozliwosci i potzreb, TWOICH, nikogo innego

----------


## cronin

Nie znam wszystkich "prądowych" domów na forum, ale te kilka na które trafiłam były parterowe. Trzeba tez wziąć pod uwagę awarie prądu, w zeszłą zimę (czy 2 lata temu?) mieliśmy tego przykłady, ludzie przez kilka tygodni prądu nie mieli. A nie każdy robi awaryjny kominek, bo to dodatkowe koszty (ja zrezygnowałam).
Chodzi mi głównie o to że nie ma jednego uniwersalnego sposobu dobrego dla wszystkich.

ps. pisząc o płycie miałam na myśli właśnie grubszą wylewkę, zabrakło mi precyzji  :smile:

----------


## Esiak

> *3.koszt stałych opłat przesyłowych 500-700zł/rok !!!*


 nie przesadzaj...
przy prądzie nie masz opłat przesyłowych...?
samych opłat stałych za energię elektryczną mam teraz 57zł/miesiąc przy 9kW

----------


## cronin

Ja jestem jak najbardziej za energooszczędnym domem, tylko uważam że do tej energooszczędności każdy musi dojśc na swój sposób. Wy macie prąd a Piczman węgiel i 1000l bufor - i też działa  :smile:

----------


## R&K

> nie przesadzaj...
> przy prądzie nie masz opłat przesyłowych...?
> samych opłat stałych za energię elektryczną mam teraz 57zł/miesiąc przy 9kW


prądziarze posługują się cenami z kosztami przesyłu - więc nie ma już innych kosztów
a nawet jeśli by je zliczyć to są znacznie niższe nić w przypadku gazu 




> Ja jestem jak najbardziej za energooszczędnym domem, tylko uważam że do tej energooszczędności każdy musi dojśc na swój sposób. Wy macie prąd a Piczman węgiel i 1000l bufor - i też działa


tak koszty podobne tylko ile sie musi opalić - zapytaj się go czy 2x by tak zrobił - jakby nie miał wyjścia pewnie tak - bo z systemu jest zadowolony -sprawdza się - ale szukałby rozwiązania bardziej bezobsługowego

ale z tym co napisałaś zgadzam się w 100% - każdy szuka swojej drogi i swojego unikalnego rozwiązania - i to jest fajne bo w wątku dla grzejących prądem nie ma 2 identycznych domów !!! jeszcze nikt nie skopiował rozwiązania innego użytkowika FM

----------


## marta&robert

> Ale do grzania prądem trzeba być odpowiednio przygotowanym tzn.dom musi być odpowiednio przygotowany i odpowiednio zbudowany


Co to znaczy konkretnie?? Rozwiń tę myśl, jeśli możesz. A COP nadal do końca nie rozumiem, musze sie skupic nad definicją jak dzieci pójdą spać  :big grin: 




> Marta Powiem CI jedna bardzo wazna rzecz, bez względu na " huragan" jaki bedzie. Patrz na swoje potrzeby, nie zawsze sugeruj sie rozwiązaniami innych.


Masz rację, Gosia. Myślę jednak, że tak właśnie robię  :smile:  Np. nie wyrzucę okien ze ściany północnej, bo to mój widok z kuchni na drzewa w ogordzie i nie zrezygnuję z tego. Itd. Staram się nie podchodzić bezkrytycznie do żadnych zaczytanych informacji (no, chyba, że w pierwszym przypływie zachwytu - potem się zastanawiam  :wink:  ). Ale właśnie po to, żeby zbudować dom taki, jaki mi będzie odpowiadał (oops, nam), szukam różnych rozwiązań i sposobów by móc coś wybrać dla siebie.




> każdy szuka swojej drogi i swojego unikalnego rozwiązania - i to jest fajne bo w wątku dla grzejących prądem nie ma 2 identycznych domów !!! jeszcze nikt nie skopiował rozwiązania innego użytkowika FM


To mnie właśnie przeraża. Ja nie jestem domorosłym wynalazcą  :wink: , nie będę montować licznika energii w każdym pokoju i jestem pewna że nie jestem w stanie tego ogarnąć. Zastanawiam się, czy wobec tego damy radę z takim rozwiązaniem... Póki co mąż czyta dziennik Jaśka...  :smile: 

A chyba trudno zacząć od OZC gdy się nie wie z czego będą ściany, co? Czy się mylę? I możesz podać jeszcze raz gdzie to można policzyć - jeśli nie problem, nie wiem gdzie tego szukać w wątku.

----------


## R&K

*OZC >> link do wątku tematycznego* 
program do liczenia OZC do pobrania z sieci - wujek Google pomoże - jest darmowy
czy trudny do ogarnięcia? pewnie nie - ale czasochłonny - ja zleciłem to za kilka stówek Asolt-owi 

można wstępnie przyjąć założenia - a później zmieniać parametry i materiały dla ścian

----------


## Piczman

> Przede wszystkim trzeba zbudować dom o małym zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło,który pozwoli na akumulację ciepła z II taryfy,gdzie prąd jest tani.


Jeśli nie idziemy w dużą akumulacyjność to bufor ok. 1 tyś L załatwia sprawę .
Są to dodatkowe koszty, ale jeśli bierzemy pod uwagę tylko CO to niewielkie bo gotowiec do 2 tyś sobie stoi opatulony wełną .
Wewnątrz grzałki elektryczne ustawione czasowo i termostatycznie .

----------


## S.P.

Jeszcze trochę i popadnę w depresję czytając jakie niskie a dla mnie wręcz nierealne macie rachunki za prąd. Ja nie mam ogrzewania gazoweg, mieszkam w bloku i płacę 200 zł za prąd miesięcznie. Wszystkie żarówki energooszczędne, ale komputer z osprzętem chodzi praktycznie 15 godzin na dobę, lodówka, zmywarka, pralka wszystko jest super energooszczędne. Poza tym dziękuję za drugą taryfę, to jest dobre dla emerytów. Taryfa tańsza jest w takich godzinach, że albo jestem w pracy albo śpię. Mam znajomą, króra w gniazdkach pomontowała zegazy, bo pranie, czy zmywanie odbywać się musi w określonych godzinach. Ale przecież nie będę w nocy odkurzać, prasować i gotować. Dziękuję bardzo.
A poza tym do jasnej Anielki, jak ktoś buduje dom i jego myślą przewodnią jest ciągła walka z kosztami, to może lepiej darować sobie.
Gosiu, zgadzam się z twoją wypowiedzią na ten temat w 200%, chyba jak się ociepli musimy się spotkać na działeczce i kawki napić.
A propos, u mnie dzisiaj dzień pierwszy, rozpoczęły się prace na budoiwie, czyli ściąganie humusu.

----------


## [email protected]

> Jeszcze trochę i popadnę w depresję czytając jakie niskie a dla mnie wręcz nierealne macie rachunki za prąd. Ja nie mam ogrzewania gazoweg, mieszkam w bloku i płacę 200 zł za prąd miesięcznie. Wszystkie żarówki energooszczędne, ale komputer z osprzętem chodzi praktycznie 15 godzin na dobę, lodówka, zmywarka, pralka wszystko jest super energooszczędne. Poza tym dziękuję za drugą taryfę, to jest dobre dla emerytów. Taryfa tańsza jest w takich godzinach, że albo jestem w pracy albo śpię. Mam znajomą, króra w gniazdkach pomontowała zegazy, bo pranie, czy zmywanie odbywać się musi w określonych godzinach. Ale przecież nie będę w nocy odkurzać, prasować i gotować. Dziękuję bardzo.
> A poza tym do jasnej Anielki, jak ktoś buduje dom i jego myślą przewodnią jest ciągła walka z kosztami, to może lepiej darować sobie.
> Gosiu, zgadzam się z twoją wypowiedzią na ten temat w 200%, chyba jak się ociepli musimy się spotkać na działeczce i kawki napić.
> A propos, u mnie dzisiaj dzień pierwszy, rozpoczęły się prace na budoiwie, czyli ściąganie humusu.


No coz, tak to juz jest. Ja mam tak z ekipami. Na FM zawsze mieli niskie stawki, super ceny. A jak co do czego przychodziło to ja płaciłam najwięcej. Na szczescie poznałam kolezanke, która sie przyjaznie do dzisiaj z FM i ona miała tak samo :wink:  Z rachunkami tez tak mam, u mnei dziwnie wychodzi najwięcej. 

A druga taryfa juz pisałam, to cos strasznego, brrrrrr. Terror całej rodziny tam jest

----------


## Atlanta

Jak już umówiliśmy się na ściąganie humusu to akurat ta jedna noc ma być z przymrozkami. Jak myślicie da radę?

Co do prądu, ja miałam w bloku rachunki w okolicach 200 zł co dwa miesiące bez oszczędzania. Duuużo dała zamiana stacjonarnych na laptopy.

----------


## R&K

koparka z przygruntowym przymrozkiem bez problemu powinna sobie poradzić 

S.P. żeby płacić 200 zł za prąd miesięcznie musiał byś barrdzzzzzooooo duuuuzzzzzzzooooooooooooo KW zużywać  , czy ja dobrze z Twojej wypowiedzi odczytuje? ogrzewasz mieszkanie w bloku prądem ? czy masz CO sieciowe ?

proszę nie gdybajcie ... policzcie ... jakie macie urządzenia , ile realnie żrą  
pamiętam  jak mój elektryk niedawno mi opowiadał że ktoś go zawołał by wyjaśnić "zagadkę" uciekających KW ... okazało się że kabel od cyrkulatki leżał na ziemi i miał przebicia i uciekały sobie KW ... a ten ktoś wcale na urządzeniu nie pracował

----------


## nightwalker24

witam 
jestem tu nowy moją rozbudowę i nadbudowę zaczynam w kwietniu wszystkie materiały mam już od roku niestety przez naszą polską biurokrację musiałem czekać rok na rozpoczęcie budowy

----------


## Atlanta

Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## pukul

właśnie dzisiaj dostałam rachunek za prąd w bloku - 2 pokoje, żarówki wszędzie energo, pralka,zmywarka itp. czajnik na gaz - bo taniej... i płace dokładnie 453,71  :sad:  raczej nic mi nie ucieka - sąsiedzi mniej więcej tyle samo. no i grzejemy wodę bojlerem elektrycznym.

----------


## Piczman

Ja płacę ok 150 zł miesięcznie teraz ale tylko dlatego że mam 2x akwarium + oświetlenie nocne w podbitce .
Wcześniej max 250 zł na 2 miesiące .
WM + GWC + indukcja do gotowania .

Jeśli ogrzewał bym prądem w II taryfie rachunek wzrósł by o ok. 200 zł/miesiąc .

Dom 110 m2 w standardzie energooszczędnym .

----------


## aksamitka

> a to beskid niski ? czy wysoki ? ze tak temperatura trzyma ? u mnie wiatr wywiał wszystko to tego padający deszcz i dookoła domu mamy małe bagienko


Beskid Niski ( jakieś 30km dom Nowego Sącza , 26 do Krynicy-Zdrój) i pogoda nie rozpieszcza, jak tak dalej pójdzie to zaczniemy w maju  :sad:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ja juz mam zdjety humus a na piatek mam umowionego geodete  :smile:  jak pogoda sie nie zalamie to w piatek zaczynam kopac lawy  :smile: 

bloczki M6 juz czekaja aby je wymurowac  :big grin:

----------


## jarko17

> ja juz mam zdjety humus a na piatek mam umowionego geodete  jak pogoda sie nie zalamie to w piatek zaczynam kopac lawy 
> 
> bloczki M6 juz czekaja aby je wymurowac


Zaszalałeś... :big grin:  Powodzenia w pracach!

----------


## marta&robert

> A propos, u mnie dzisiaj dzień pierwszy, rozpoczęły się prace na budoiwie, czyli ściąganie humusu.


Gratuluję!  :smile: 
U nas też optymistycznie - jesteśmy po rozmowie z kierownikiem budowy, zaaprobował silkę (tylko nie na ściany działowe na poddaszu, które nie stoją na ścianach z pierwszej kondygnacji - podobna za ciężka do naszego projektu, na szczęście takich ścian jest u nas mało, bo po Waszych wpisach zależy mi na silce wewnątrz dla komfortu akustycznego  :smile:  ), wycinanie drzew  :wink:  i dowolną formę ogrzewania. Powiedział tez, że ma ostatnio najlepsze doświadczenie z brygadami ze wschodu. Mam nadzieję, że i my będziemy mieli takie zdanie...
Liczę, że także niedługo wystartujemy. U nas humus trzeba zebrać, ale dużo ziemi nawieźć.

----------


## aksamitka

> ja juz mam zdjety humus a na piatek mam umowionego geodete  jak pogoda sie nie zalamie to w piatek zaczynam kopac lawy 
> 
> bloczki M6 juz czekaja aby je wymurowac



zazdroszcze i życzę powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## Atlanta

My jutro zdejmujemy humus ( w sumie z przymusu bo tylko jutro ewentualnie w środę mamy dostęp do darmowej kopary) a za kilka dni geodeta  :big grin: 

Edit: Ile może trwać zdejmowanie humusu?

----------


## marta&robert

Czy u Was zima odpuściła na dobre, że już zdejmujecie hunmus? Ziemia nie jest wgłąb zmrożona? A może to bez znaczenia?? Tak czy owak na fundamenty to jeszcze chyba za zimno, co?

----------


## aksamitka

to chyba zalezy w jakiej czesci Polski- u mnie nadal zima

----------


## Atlanta

Hmm czyli jeśli tam pojadę to jest szansa że szef wyrzuci mnie z pracy :wink:  Cóż jakoś się wywinę  :tongue: 

U nas od jakiegoś czasu nie ma mrozu, dziś w nocy ma być -3, wczoraj też, i od jutra już tylko plus. Dlatego tylko humus, robienie przepustu bez wykopania fundamentu. Teraz nie ma jak przywieźć nawet materiałów bo to pole jeszcze.

----------


## aksamitka

u nas mroz nadal trzyma, ale zapowiadaja  spore ocieplenie na koniec tygodnia

----------


## Sofii

Witam wszystkich serdecznie!!!
My również zaczynamy zmagania z budową, w sobotę przychodzi geodeta i podpisujemy umowy z ekipą i kierownikiem budwy. Pustaki i kominy kupione, teraz tylko do działania, aż strach się bać, ale jak już sie powiedziało a, to i trzeba powiedzieć beeeee (hahahaha). Zmagam się właściwie z umową dla ekipy budowlanej, a właściwie z kolejnymi etapami realizacji, ale mam ogromną nadzieję, że trochę mi pomogą i poprawią jak będą jakieś niedociągnięcia. Mam małe pytanie, powiedzcie mi proszę jakie chcecie ogrzewanie? My zdecydowaliśmy się na ekogroszek, ale piec wielofunkcyjny i do tego solary, ale czy to dobre rozwiązanie???? nie mam pojęcia.....

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Edit: Ile może trwać zdejmowanie humusu?


u nas ok 200m2, wraz ze wstepnym wypoziomowaniem zajelo 3 godziny.

jakby ktos szukal koparki w poludniowo-zachodniej czesci poznania to chetnie polece goscia ktory robil u nas. dokladny, szybki, bardzo czysto i pozadnie to wszytsko wygladalo. bylem w szoku jak zmierzylismy sobie poziomy i okazalo sie ze gosc wielkim CATERPILAREM na oko tylko wypoziomowal plac z dokladnoscia do 5cm, a prosilem tylko aby wstepnie wyrownal nie spodziewajac sie niczego szczegolnego. zebrana ziemie uporzadkowal, porozgarnial tak jak prosilem, i ubil na tyle ze ciezarowka z bloczkami M6 wjechala i wyjechala bez problemu.

----------


## Arturo72

> Mam małe pytanie, powiedzcie mi proszę jakie chcecie ogrzewanie? My zdecydowaliśmy się na eko groszek, ale piec wielofunkcyjny i do tego solary, ale czy to dobre rozwiązanie???? nie mam pojęcia.....


Zależy kto,co lubi.
Ja odrzuciłem od razu ekogroszek,gaz ziemny,pellet z uwagi na koszty i zdecydowałem się na grzanie prądem  :wink: 
Przy dokładnym wyliczeniu wszystkich kosztów wyjdzie Ci,że paliwa,które są pozornie tanie wyjdą drogo biorąc pod uwagę inwestycję i eksploatację.
Solary to według mnie jeśli nie ma się dofinansowania ok.90% to jest pomyłka za taką kasę.
Za 3tys.zł mamy pompę ciepła do cwu,która działa okrągły rok bez oglądania się na to czy jest słońce czy go nie ma  :wink: 
Jeśli nie zamierzasz budować ograniczając zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło to prawdopodobnie za kasę z ekogroszka+solary mżesz nabyć pompę ciepła gruntową o powietrznej nie mówiąc  :wink: 

Ja bym doradził jednak zbudować dom zużywający mało energii z uwagi na przyszłość.
Przykład,dwa lata temu ekogroszek kosztował 400zł/t,dzisiaj 800zł/t a biorąc taką progresję to wychodzi,że za dwa lata będzie kosztował 1600zł/t.
Podobnie jest z innymi paliwami,czy to będzie gaz,czy prąd,czy drewno,za kilka lat ceny będą zdecydowanie wyższe niż teraz a dom będziemy mieli zbudowany na ceny dzisiejsze  :smile:

----------


## Sofii

Hmmm... hmmm... hmmmm..... pewnie masz rację, ale jak widzę kwotę rzędu 35 tyś to czuję zgrzyt, nie mam pojęcia co zrobić z tym ogrzewanie.... przeglądałam właśnie oferty pomp ciepła i są faktycznie wydajne, a szczególnie to widać jak koszta wracają już po 5 latach.... i co tu zrobić. Jeśli bym się zdecydowała na pompę ciepła to pewnie byśmy musieli też to na nowo zgłosić, bo w projekcie mamy paliwa stałe i kurka wodna kupiliśmy kominy.... i bądź tu człowieku mądry!

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

> ja juz mam zdjety humus a na piatek mam umowionego geodete  jak pogoda sie nie zalamie to w piatek zaczynam kopac lawy 
> 
> bloczki M6 juz czekaja aby je wymurowac


U nas goedeta wytyczył w piątek 24.02, a w sobotę zrobilismy wykop na 40 cm po całości budynku. Jutro wchodzi brygada i ręcznie kopią pod ławy. Wierzę, że pogoda będzie już sprzyjać, a postępy prac bedą widoczne z dnia na dzień.

Ps. Przygruntowy nocny przymrozek nie zaszkodzi. U nas były 4 tygodnie mrozu nawet do -26, bez śniegu. Podczas wykopu, miejscami ziemia była jeszcze zmarźnięta ale to zalewdie 5-10 cm warstwa. Od jutra zapowiadają wyższe temperatury i więcej słońca. Powodzenia!

----------


## marchew

> Hmmm... hmmm... hmmmm..... pewnie masz rację, ale jak widzę kwotę rzędu 35 tyś to czuję zgrzyt, nie mam pojęcia co zrobić z tym ogrzewanie.... przeglądałam właśnie oferty pomp ciepła i są faktycznie wydajne, a szczególnie to widać jak koszta wracają już po 5 latach.... i co tu zrobić. Jeśli bym się zdecydowała na pompę ciepła to pewnie byśmy musieli też to na nowo zgłosić, bo w projekcie mamy paliwa stałe i kurka wodna kupiliśmy kominy.... i bądź tu człowieku mądry!


SOfi -najpierw policz w OZC ile Twój dom będzie potrzebował energii na ogrzewanie. Potem zobacz ile ta energia będzie kosztować w zależności od tego czym palisz. Zrób to teraz!!! Potem pewnie zaczniesz kombinować jak zmniejszyć to zapotrzebowanie i zaczniesz docieplać dom. Potem dobierzesz rozsądnie ogrzewanie. O tym wszystkim było juz na tym wątku. 
...........powinno być chyba przy zakładaniu konta na FM ...............

----------


## Atlanta

Byłam, zobaczyłam, już kończą, robili od 8. Humus szybko poszedł gorzej było z przepustem. Ale ziemia jak masełko, zero zmarznięcia.

----------


## R&K

> O tym wszystkim było juz na tym wątku. 
> ...........powinno być chyba przy zakładaniu konta na FM ...............


dobre - takie ABC przyszłego inwestora ...

----------


## Romana101

To i ja się przywitam,

z mężem również planujemy rozpocząć budowę w tym roku. Na razie czekamy na PNB, potem kredyt, a z fundamentami chcemy ruszyć w maju. Budujemy inaczej, bo przenosimy stary drewniany dom, który został już rozłożony. Umowa z cieślą podpisana, ekipa do fundamentów na etapie wyboru, pokrycie dachowe wybrane - wiór osikowy. Składy budowlane, tartaki straszą podwyżkami, więc pewnie będziemy zaliczkować już teraz materiały. Im bliżej rozpoczęcia, tym bardziej mnie to przeraża, ale skoro innym się udało to chyba i my damy radę.

Powodzenia w budowaniu, pozdrawiam
Romana

----------


## S.P.

*R&K* U mnie ogrzewanie w bloku jest miejskie, ale kuchnia elektryczna i nie pamiętam abym zapłaciła mniej niż ok 200 zł za miesiąc za prąd.
*marta&robert* W Szczecinie jest od tygodnia powyżej zera, wczorajszej nocy troszkę przymroziło. Zarówno kierownik jak szef ekipy nie widzą przeciwwskazań do prac.
Natomiast od rana walczę z pozwoleniem na wjazd samochodów powyżej 3,5t.

----------


## mgk

Natomiast od rana walczę z pozwoleniem na wjazd samochodów powyżej 3,5t.
S.P
Nie walcz tylko zgłoś Policji konieczność dostarczenia materiałów na plac budowy i podaj termin kiedy będą transportowane. I po problemie. Nikt samochodów nie zatrzyma, a nawet jeśli to kierowca informuje mundurowych o zgłoszeniu.

----------


## R&K

wiem ze ktoś na FM  muratora pisał o tym że załatwił stałe oznaczneie - nie dotyczny pojazdow dojezdzajacych na budowe NR DZIAŁKI  i date obowiazywania znaku

tylko procedura jest jakas niezbyt prosta 
ale jak sie chce to zaden problem ... byla cala zima na to  :wink:

----------


## S.P.

Ano była, tylko słowo daję, nigdy nie zwróciłam uwagi, że na samym początku ulicy jest znak ograniczający. To się załatwia w zarządzie dróg a nie na policji. Już złożyłam wniosek i w czwartek ma być pozwolenie na czas trwania budowy.

----------


## nightwalker24

jak ja niektórym wam zazdroszczę u mnie zima się wraca śnieg poprószył mrozek przycisnął i mamy gołoledź eh

----------


## aksamitka

u nas sypie śnieg  :mad:

----------


## marta&robert

> Byłam, zobaczyłam, już kończą, robili od 8. Humus szybko poszedł gorzej było z przepustem. Ale ziemia jak masełko, zero zmarznięcia.





> jak ja niektórym wam zazdroszczę u mnie zima się wraca śnieg poprószył mrozek przycisnął i mamy gołoledź eh





> u nas sypie śnieg


Jak to widać od razu po postach kto z której części Polski (nawet jak się nie ujawniacie!). Lekko zmarznięta ziemia "jak masełko"? U nas wczoraj śpiewały ptaki, a dzisiaj spadł śnieg....  
Zbieram siły i szukam czasu by zasiąść do OZC, bo już czytałam, że na to trzeba czasu.

----------


## Atlanta

Marta-wczoraj pisałam o swoich obawach ale okazały się bezzasadne. Łopata lekko wchodziła. Pod spodem ziemia nie była wcale zmarznięta.

Co to ozc?

----------


## marta&robert

> Marta-wczoraj pisałam o swoich obawach ale okazały się bezzasadne. Łopata lekko wchodziła. Pod spodem ziemia nie była wcale zmarznięta.
> 
> Co to ozc?


OZC - z tego co rozumiem - to program do oszacowania zapotrzebowania energetycznego domu. Poprawcie mnie jeśli się mylę  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> OZC - z tego co rozumiem - to program do oszacowania zapotrzebowania energetycznego domu. Poprawcie mnie jeśli się mylę


Dokładnie tak  :smile:

----------


## R&K

OZC to program do wyliczania przyszlego zapotrzebowania na ciepło dla domu - wyrażone w J lub kWh  wyliczane na podstawie projektu domu oraz jego izolacji 
znajac zapotrzebowanie i aktualne stawki za poszczegolne zrodla ciepla mozna wyliczyc koszt utrzymania przyszlego domu wg aktualnych cen
wiedzac jaki będzie koszt mozna podjac swiadomą decyzję czy i jak dom zaizolowac by zapotrzebowanie bylo niższe 

program jest do ściagniecia z sieci za darmo - wymaga poswiecenia kilku wieczorow by wklepac projekt domu i sie przez niego przegryzc 
jest wartek tematyczny na FM gdzie osoby ktore sie na tym znaja pomoga Wam

jesli ktos sam nie chce liczyc forumowy kolega Asolt policzy Wam odplatnie za ok 250-300 zł (cos kolo tego bral pol roku temu)

----------


## Atlanta

Dzięki za wyczerpującą odpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## ewemal

czarny :Smile:  do tego rynny antracyt, jasna podbitka, jasna stolarka drzwi/okna  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> Robię casting, który dach?
> Załącznik 103789Załącznik 103790


czarny,z decydowanie

----------


## aksamitka

ciemny  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

Na moim osiedlu wszyscy mają czerwony, jestem jedyny z czarną blachodachówką .
Jakoś mi się ten ceglany przejadł, 80 % domów taki kolor dachu ma .

----------


## Atlanta

Miał być pomarańczowy, sasiąd zrobił czarny w macie i padłam z wrażenia. Piękny jest ALE. Co z nagrzewaniem poddasza w lato?

W tej chwili jest większość czerwonych, pomaranczowych, jeden czarny i jeden zielony i jeden brazowy dach.

----------


## Piczman

No dach się izoluje, warstwa w dzisiejszych czasach przeciętna to 25-30 cm a taka grubość już daje sobie świetnie radę .
Większy wpływ na nagrzewanie poddasza maja okna dachowe .
Więc kolor nie będzie miał tu znaczenia .

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

> Mnie jak sąsiad szambo wypuści obok to wpada bardzo nieświeże !


Piczman - oplułam przez Ciebie monitor!  :big grin:  Ty draniu!



Bocianki - witam się i dołączam do Was  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

No też chciałbym się z tego pośmiać, ale nie mogę .
Ale szambo pompuje i kwity zbieram, znaczy na wojnę się szykuję ,,,
Najgorsze jest to że ze wszystkimi  :mad:

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

> kwity zbieram, znaczy na wojnę się szykuję ,,,
> Najgorsze jest to że ze wszystkimi


Zbieraj kwity bo oręż dobry w ręce trzeba mieć! Trzymam kciuki!

I pewnie się odezwę niedługo bo ciepło zaczyna się robić to i dziurę w ziemi zaczniemy kopać - nareszcie  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

Ok .
Pamiętaj, beze mnie nie zaczynajcie  :big tongue:

----------


## cronin

O a Ty fundamenty też kopiesz?  :smile:  A w okolice Warszawy się zapuszczasz czasami, służbowo oczywiście?  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

A no będę niedługo kolektor w Warszawie robił pod płytą fundamentową jako zaczątek instalacji .
Pisać na PW i pomyślimy .

Ale fundamentów nie robię !

----------


## cronin

no dobra to jakoś te fundamenty sami ogarniemy  :smile:  
skończę papierki to wezmę się za szczegóły

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

a co sądzicie o stropie teriva??? jakie zamierzacie robic stropy w swoich domach???

----------


## R&K

miałem w projekcie - zmieniłem na monolit

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

dlaczego, czyzby za slaby?

----------


## aksamitka

> miałem w projekcie - zmieniłem na monolit


ja tak samo

----------


## ki9

My mamy w projekcie strop Ackermana i taki robimy, nic nie zamieniamy 
Dzisiaj przyszło pozwolenie na budowę hurrrrrrrra (tylko 65 dni czekania  :wink: , teraz szybkie załatwianie prądu budowlanego, humus, geodeta i kwiecień/maj ruszamy z budową. Ma ktoś namiary na niskie ceny materiałów budowlanych w Warszawie?

----------


## qana

> ja tak samo


my też zmieniamy na monolit

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

> Ok .
> Pamiętaj, beze mnie nie zaczynajcie


Paffciu - niech mnie ręka boska broni zaczynać bez Ciebie  :big grin:  



P.S. Porady jakowejś w sprawie wojny od małża mego nie potrzebujesz?

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

> My mamy w projekcie strop Ackermana i taki robimy, nic nie zamieniamy 
> Dzisiaj przyszło pozwolenie na budowę hurrrrrrrra (tylko 65 dni czekania , teraz szybkie załatwianie prądu budowlanego, humus, geodeta i kwiecień/maj ruszamy z budową. Ma ktoś namiary na niskie ceny materiałów budowlanych w Warszawie?


1) Materiały tu: www.budowac24.pl - Dobre ceny Polecam
2) My w projekcie mamy terrivę i tak zostanie  :wink: 
3) Nie masz w pobliżu sąsiada, który użyczyłby prądu ? Używany licznik trójfaza, 10m. kabla, mała skrzyneczka (siła +230V) to raptem wydatek 200 zł i co m-ąc rozliczasz rzeczywiste zużycie, a budowlany: 1100 skrzynka podłączenie itp i zaczepiste rachunki. Pozdrawiam

----------


## firewall

> Na moim osiedlu wszyscy mają czerwony, jestem jedyny z czarną blachodachówką .
> Jakoś mi się ten ceglany przejadł, 80 % domów taki kolor dachu ma .


I oto zagadka: Ile domów liczy osiedle na którym mieszka Piczman? :tongue:

----------


## Piczman

> P.S. Porady jakowejś w sprawie wojny od małża mego nie potrzebujesz?


Jak zrobię porządek u siebie to będę wojował, póki co siedzieć cicho muszę  :wink: 

Ile jest domków u mnie na osiedlu ?
Nie wiem, nie liczyłem  :roll eyes:

----------


## lilly20

Pogoda zaczyna sprzyjać, więc i u nas budowlańcy zabrali się do roboty  :smile:  Trzeba dziennik budowy na forum założyć i trochę fotek powrzucać  :smile:  Czy ktoś z Bocianków 2012 buduje dom piętrowy???? A co do dachu to preferuję dachówkę ciemną, jak już tu ktoś napisał, czerwona dachy się przejadły. My własnie w czoraj dokonaliśmy wyboru dachówki i będzie grafitowa  :wink:

----------


## Dziuby

Ale Wam dobrze, juz zaczynajacym, u nas wczoraj sypalo i sniegu jeszcze po kolana, mam nadzieje, ze szybko stopnieje i ze uda nam sie zaczac za miesiac. Co do dachowki to ( nie lubie miec tego co wszyscy) kupilismy wiec jesienny lisc robena, takiej w wiosce nie ma nikt :no:

----------


## aksamitka

*Dziuby*  widze ze nie tylko u mnie zimowa aura, skad jesteś?

----------


## Dziuby

Okolice Chyznego :smile:

----------


## Atlanta

U nas wczoraj sypał śnieg a dziś 10 stopni  :tongue:

----------


## R&K

spokojnie bociany - uzbrójcie się w cierpliwość - mnie sprawy formalno-papierkowe przytrzymały pół roku i rozpoczęliśmy murowanie dopiero w październiku  - a prace teraz idą na tyle sprawnie ze w czerwcu będzie najprawdopodobniej przeprowadzka

----------


## lilly20

Mnie tak bardzo cieszy każdy postęp na budowie, bo nas sprawy urzędowe trzymały prawie dwa lata!!!!!! :mad:  (problemy z działką) a z całą resztą papierów też nasz przetrzymali... no cóż życie. Za niedługo będziemy działać pod hasłem '' niech się mury pną do góry''  :rotfl:

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

> Mnie tak bardzo cieszy każdy postęp na budowie, bo nas sprawy urzędowe trzymały prawie dwa lata!!!!!! (problemy z działką) a z całą resztą papierów też nasz przetrzymali... no cóż życie. Za niedługo będziemy działać pod hasłem '' niech się mury pną do góry''



lilly - utożsamiam się z Tobą i doskonale rozumiem - ostatniego marca miną dwa lata od zakupu przez nas działki  :mad:  Mam nadzieję, że dalej będzie już tylko lepiej- czego Tobie, sobie i wszystkim bociankom serdecznie życzę!

----------


## aksamitka

u nas papiery jakieś 9 miesiecy  :sad:

----------


## lilly20

*Sylwia_LBN* dzięki za zrozumienie  :smile:  pociesza mnie tylko to, że mamy bardzo sprawną ekipę i robota im się gotuje w rękach. Jest szansa, że nasz domek powstanie dość szybko. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

> Jest szansa, że nasz domek powstanie dość szybko.


My planujemy wprowadzić się najpóźniej na BN - dom budujemy prosty, więc również liczę na to, że powstanie dość szybko. Gdyby jednak w trakcie coś się nie poskładało (tfu! tfu!) to będziemy się wprowadzać do nie wykończonego. Następnej zimy nie zamierzam spędzić w obecnym mieszkaniu - poddasze na IVp. bez windy  :mad:

----------


## Dziuby

To ja przebijam, my meczylismy sie z cala papierologia ok 3 lata, w tym 2 lata sad z sasiadem, ktorego tak naprawde sprawa sie nie tyczyla. Gdy na ostatniej sprawie sadowej sadzia zapytal go dlaczego tak dlugo sie odwolywal, stwierdzil iz "takie jest zycie". A cala sprawa zaczela sie od tego, iz tesciowej (ktora przepisala nam dzialke) nagle stracila dojazd do domu (po 60 latach uzytkowania jej) a wiadomo bez dojazdu nie mozna robic planow. I tak prawie 3 lata w plecy, ale pocieszam sie tym, ze mielismy duzo czasu na przemyslenia, obsewrowalismy budowy znajomych i przynajmniej wiemy czego chcemy, np. piwnica choc droga w budowie, najlepsza decyzja jaka  podjelismy. Teraz mamy duze i duzo pomieszczen :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

*Dziuby* współczuję!
A wszystkim zaczynającym zazdroszczę!! My się wczoraj dowiedzieliśmy, że nasi budowlańcy z Ukrainy nie dostali jeszcze wizy  :sad:  Dzisiaj mamy wiedzieć ile to jeszcze potrwa. No coż, trzeba organizować wszystko i czekać. Mam nadzieję, że się chłopaki sprężą i szybko nam to pójdzie. Muszę jeszcze kupić dla nich przyczepę do mieszkania, no i na razie nie mamy z czego budować! Dziwię się, że ktoś już dachówki kupił. Dlaczego tak wcześnie kupujecie materiały? Jesteście pewni, że będzie się Wam nadal podobało to samo za rok czy dwa? No a co jak zabraknie paru sztuk? I gdzie to przechowywać?   :Confused: 
Ja na przykład chętnie bym już kupiła meble, ale szkoda mi kasy no i nie jestem pewna, że nie zmienię zdania... 

U nas też przedwczoraj jeszcze padał śnieg, więc nie wiem czy już można kopać - tak czy siak. Przy okazji mam pytanko: * zgłoszenie rozpoczęcia prac* trzeba zrobić przed zdjęciem humusu? I pewnie lepiej zrobić to zgłoszenie jak najszybciej, nawet zanim się zacznie robotę, co?

A dachy na naszym osiedlu w większość czarne  :tongue:  Nasz też będzie ciemny, bo czerwone nigdy mi się nie podobały. 
*A dlaczego zrezygnowaliście z terrivy?* Też mamy w projekcie.

----------


## R&K

> *A dlaczego zrezygnowaliście z terrivy?* Też mamy w projekcie.


strop monolityczny jest cieplejszy i szczelniejszy , kosztow nie porownywałem

----------


## [email protected]

Słuchajcie ile Wam policzyła Enea za opłate przyłaczeniowa? Ja dostalam na dwa domy 3000 zł za 16 kw jeden. Jakas maskara :mad:  Tez nie wiem ile nas papierologia przetrzyma. Na razie zmiana architekta nastapiła, moj czerwiec oddala sie w niebyt :mad:

----------


## aksamitka

> Dziwię się, że ktoś już dachówki kupił. Dlaczego tak wcześnie kupujecie materiały? Jesteście pewni, że będzie się Wam nadal podobało to samo za rok czy dwa? No a co jak zabraknie paru sztuk? I gdzie to przechowywać?  
> Ja na przykład chętnie bym już kupiła meble, ale szkoda mi kasy no i nie jestem pewna, że nie zmienię zdania... 
> 
> U nas też przedwczoraj jeszcze padał śnieg, więc nie wiem czy już można kopać - tak czy siak. Przy okazji mam pytanko: * zgłoszenie rozpoczęcia prac* trzeba zrobić przed zdjęciem humusu? I pewnie lepiej zrobić to zgłoszenie jak najszybciej, nawet zanim się zacznie robotę, co?


ja zakupilam BK i dachowke bo ceny od lutego poszly w góre, hurtownia mi przetrzyma, a klasc zamierzam za kilka miesiecy a nie za za rok czy dwa, jak przestanie mi sie podobac to musialabym sie nie budować.....jak braknie to dokupie, co za problem?

zgłoszenie robot nalezy zrobic na samy poczatku, jeszcze przed wszelkimi robotami ziemnymi i przed wytyczeniem domu

----------


## lilly20

Materiały mieliśmy już zamówione i zapłacone w październiku 2011!!!! Dachówkę płacimy w tym tygodniu bo po prostu jest taniej. Hurtownie przetrzymują materiały bez problemu nawet przez rok, nie martwię się, że czegoś zabraknie bo nie mam niczego super niezwykłego. Na Rekuperację i GWC, odkurzacz centralny mamy zrobiony cennik od 2009 i cena została do mometnu budowy taka sama. Uważam, że warto pewne rzeczy wcześniej nawet zaliczkować, w naszym przypadku się opłacało. Za przyłącze prądu płaciliśmy 2336, 02 zł ( końcówki grosikowej nie pamiętam  :smile:  ) dostaliśmy piękną skrzynkę i w cenie był podkop pod drogą ( nie rozwalali asfaltu ).

----------


## Dziuby

My rowniez kupilismy dachowke i reszte materialow ze wzgledu na mniejsza cene zima, np stal 4 tygodnie temu kupilismy za 2500zl a teraz juz kosztuje 2750zl a mamy uklad, iz nawet jak nam braknie to dokupimy za 2500. Okna mamy zaliczkowane, poniewaz tez bylo taniej zima, a przyjda pomierzyc jak juz dom bedzie stal. Wolelismy kupowac materialy stopniowo niz na raz wydac ogromna sume. Moze to glupie ale mniej boli wydac po 10 -15 tys co kilka miesiecy niz 100.000zl na raz. A poza tym mieszkamy obecnie za granica i w Pl jestesmy srednio 2 razy w roku na 2-3 tygodnie i gdybysmy mieli wszystko kupowac jak juz ruszymy z budowa to nie zdazylibysmy ze wszystkim, bo na niektore towary jak np dachowka trzeba czekac np 2 tygodnie zanim przywioza.

----------


## marta&robert

> Moze to glupie ale mniej boli wydac po 10 -15 tys co kilka miesiecy niz 100.000zl na raz.


Nie, to wcale nie jest głupie, wręcz przeciwnie. Robiłabym tak samo, gdyby nie to, że.. hmm. Powiedzmy, że mój mąż inaczej podchodzi do tematu  :mad:  
A z tym podobaniem miałam na myśli, że budowa domu zwykle się przeciąga, więc np. trudno byłoby wybrać dziś dachówkę, którą położe na dachu za rok, a jeśli coś się "obsunie" to jeszcze później. I z dokupowaniem to samo miałam na myśli - że dokupując po długim czasie dokupisz z innej dostawy i może być inny odcień czy coś. Ale może to ma znaczenie przy klinkierze (wtedy napewno ma) a nie przy dachówce.
Hmm.. chyba mam fatalistyczne podejście do budowy. Nie wierzę, że to się uda  :sad:  My już mamy działkę od 6 lat i cały czas leży odłogiem. Strasznie bym chciała kupować, planować - tak jak Wy - ale cały czas się boję, że budowa ruszy nie wiadomo kiedy, a już tym bardziej nie wiadomo kiedy się skończy. Ale to chyba temat na inne forum  :wink:  
Także nie złośćcie się  :smile: 

A mam do Was pytanie z tematu: wnętrza. Czy sądzicie że lepiej mieć pralnię na dole (żeby wieszać pranie w ogrodzie, powiedzmy) czy na górze (żeby nie nosić brudnych ubrań przez cały dom z góy na dół)? Mam dylemat, bo na górze mamy zaplanowane dwie łazienki, a na dole pomieszczenie gospodarcze i pralke moge postawić i tu i tu. Tylko nie wiem gdzie jest bardziej praktycznie. Skłaniam sie w stronę dołu, żeby tam też było miejsce do prasowania i rozwieszania (nie chcę wieszać prania w łazience na górze...), ale pomieszczenie gospodarcze prowadzi do garażu, co mi sie wydaje bezsensowne z punktu widzenia robienia w nim pralni.

----------


## aksamitka

skoro nie wiesz kiedy wystartujesz z budowa to nie ma sensu kupować, ja juz czekam od pazdziernika, wiec raczej nic sie nie przedluzy

----------


## [email protected]

> Nie, to wcale nie jest głupie, wręcz przeciwnie. Robiłabym tak samo, gdyby nie to, że.. hmm. Powiedzmy, że mój mąż inaczej podchodzi do tematu  
>  Tylko nie wiem gdzie jest bardziej praktycznie. Skłaniam sie w stronę dołu, żeby tam też było miejsce do prasowania i rozwieszania (nie chcę wieszać prania w łazience na górze...), ale pomieszczenie gospodarcze prowadzi do garażu, co mi sie wydaje bezsensowne z punktu widzenia robienia w nim pralni.


 Nikt sie nie złości :wink:  każdy ma gryzia, co go mizia :Smile:  Nie przejmuj się

Ja mam pralnie na dole, bo tak jest wygodniej. Gotuję obiad, oglądam tv i mam bliżej do pralki, by włozyc i wyjac pranie. Tak przy okazji polecam suszarke do prania. Jak dla mnie nie ma lepszego sprzetu :Smile:  Skończyło sie prasowanie i bieganie z praniem na sznurek. WKładam i wyciagam pachnace i suche po 40 minutach

----------


## Dziuby

Ja mam ten sam problem z pralnia, wolalabym zrobic ja na pietrze ale moj maz mowi, ze lepiej w piwnicy ale to nie on bedzie gonil z praniem z pietra do piwnicy tylko ja. Sama nie wiem gdzie ja zrobic. I to jest ten jedyny plus z czekanie do wiosny z budowa, ze mam czas na zastanowienie :smile:  Ale najgorszy problem mam z drzwiami zewnetrznymi. Chcielibysmy stalowe ale po przegladnieciu chyba tysiaca wzorow, nie znalazlam nic co by mi sie tak naprawde spodobalo. A jak juz jest nawet cos fajnego to drewniane a my chyba wolelibysmy stalowe a takich nie zrobia na zamowienie (wybranego wzoru) a drewniane i owszem tylko czy beda dobre na warunki, ktore u nas panuja (-39 w zimie?)

----------


## cronin

Ja będę miała pralnię wydzieloną z głównej łazienki na górze gdzie sypialnie, ale planuję mieć właśnie suszarkę żeby nie rozwieszać prania (poza pościelowym). Wieszać w ogrodzie nie chcę bo mi się to nie podoba. A tak mam z pralni blisko do szaf i do łazienki gdzie się wszyscy rozbierają. Jeśli pralnię robiłabym na dole, to pomyślałabym o zsypie na ciuchy, żeby nie nosić schodami.
A materiałów nie zamówiłam wcześniej, bo nie mam gdzie trzymać, nie mam jeszcze końcowego projektu, i nie wiem z czego będę ściany stawiać, zobacze po cenach (właściwości mają w moim przypadku drugorzędne znaczenie).

----------


## lilly20

Zrobiłabym na dole, ale jak się ma suszarkę to mmmhhhmmmmm.........  :smile:  luksus i można mieć na górze  :smile: . Ja będę mieć pralkę na górze, bo na dole mam za małą łazienkę a zamiast pomieszczenia typowo gospodarczego mam kotłownię z piecem na paliwo stałe i osobne pomieszczenie na składowanie tego paliwa  :sad:

----------


## julo23

Witam,  również oczekuje kiedy zima puści i od razu kopiemy pod fundamenty.
Ja dopiero w marcu chce kupić:  bloczki bet., porotherm,  drzewo na wieźbę, kupić stal, i zamówić też dachówkę. 
Pozdro.   Super temat.

----------


## Dziuby

Taki zsyp to fajny pomysl, ale z drugiej strony i tak trzeba zejsc do tej piwnicy nastawic to pranie a potem wyciagnac. Chyba, ze wymysla pralke samo ladujaca i nastawiajaca pranie, np na pilota :tongue:

----------


## julo23

Orientował się ktoś po ile drzewo na wieźbę w tartaku ?
U nas 880zł za kubik, impregnowane. 

Mam jeszcze dylemat bo musze wybrać dachówkę ceramiczną ale póki co nic o nich nie wiem...

----------


## cronin

No niestety w tym dwudziestoleciu raczej nie doczekamy tak idealnego rozwiązania  :smile:  a chodzi raczej o to żeby rzeczy nie walały się po łazience i żeby nie tachać pełnego kosza na dół, w pralni w piwnicy pod zsyp podstawiasz sobie kosz i tam leżą i czekają na zmiłowanie  :smile:  Niestety w drugą stronę to nie działa i tu trzeba zatrudnić męża bo to jego pomysł pralnia w piwnicy  :smile:

----------


## Dziuby

Dzieki Cronin, musze uzyc tego argumentu, zeby jednak pralnie zrobic na gorze :smile:  My drzewo kupowalismy rok temu ale nie pamietam czy 20 czy 25 kubikow, ale nie gotowej wiazby tylko calego drzewa. Stwierdzilismy, ze deski tez nam trzeba chocby na szalunki itp. Za calosc zaplacilismy 5000zl za drzewo plus 1650zl tartak z transportem. A co zostanie bedzie na opal :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

> Orientował się ktoś po ile drzewo na wieźbę w tartaku ?
> U nas 880zł za kubik, impregnowane. 
> 
> .


  u nas ok 750 nieimpregnowane

----------


## Kurdybanek

> Ja mam ten sam problem z pralnia, wolalabym zrobic ja na pietrze ale moj maz mowi, ze lepiej w piwnicy ale to nie on bedzie gonil z praniem z pietra do piwnicy tylko ja. Sama nie wiem gdzie ja zrobic.


Ja mam piwnicę w projekcie, ale pralnię na poddaszu. Tam, gdzie są sypialnie, łazienka, garderoby... Może zrobię jakiś mini zsyp w ścianie z łazienki do pralni i z drugiej strony z garderoby do pralni - żeby się ubrania nie plątały po łazience.
Może i fajnie szybko pranie spada zsypem na dół, ale potem trzeba je dwa piętra do góry wnieść. Z piwnicy wcale nie jest bliżej do ogrodu, żeby rozwiesić pranie. Z poddasza do ogrodu jedno piętro w dół, z piwnicy - jedno piętro do góry... Ja nie mam zamiaru prania wieszać w ogródku, bo podobnie jak napisała cronin mi się to nie podoba. 
Teraz w mieszkaniu mam suszarkę i nie wyobrażam sobie życia bez niej (a kosztowała jakieś 1500zł, więc nie majątek jak za taki komfort). Prasowania jest o jakieś 2/3 mniej i nie ma suszących się na kaloryferach skarpetek. Pranie jest mięciutkie i miłe.
Dla pralni w piwnicy mówię 3xnie.... (nie wspomnę już o zimie, kiedy jest tam zimno, i co, prasować w takiej temperaturze??)

----------


## Dziuby

Dokladnie, widze, ze tez malopolska, a skad dokladnie?

----------


## marta&robert

> Taki zsyp to fajny pomysl, ale z drugiej strony i tak trzeba zejsc do tej piwnicy nastawic to pranie a potem wyciagnac. Chyba, ze wymysla pralke samo ladujaca i nastawiajaca pranie, np na pilota


Hmm, myślę, że nie o to chodzi by się pranie samo włączyło, tylko o to by NIE NOSIĆ sterty brudnych rzeczy przez dom (przy pięciu osobach to naprawdę są sterty), plus dochodzi problem gdzie składować brudne ubrania jeśli pralnia jest gdzie indziej niż sypialnia. Ja to przerabiam, więc wiem co mówię  :wink:  Dlatego jeśli będzie pralnia na dole to zsyp zdecydowanie też  :yes: 
A co do suszarki do bielizny. Naprawdę nie trzeba dosuszać? I nie jest pogniecione jeszcze bardziej? NIEMOŻLIWE!  :smile:  No ale prądożerne jest urządzenie....  :sad: 

Prania w ogrodzie pasjami wieszać nie zamierzam, też mi się to nie podoba (zwłaszcza stacjonarne suszarki), ale myślę, że jednak czasem będę - słońce i wiatr są za darmo, no i ta świeżość  :smile:

----------


## cronin

Z tego co słyszałam bo jeszcze nie mam, to jeśli wyjmiesz zaraz po wysuszeniu (nie trzeba dosuszać) to prasować nie trzeba, no chyba że koszule do garnituru. Wcale nie jest bardziej pogniecione a podobno bardziej miękkie i puchate  :smile:  Natomiast swetry i inne których nie można  suszyć w suszarce, świetnie suszy się na podłogówce  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

No właśnie, w ogóle wszystko się świetnie suszy gdy jest podłogówka  :wink:

----------


## Piczman

> No właśnie, w ogóle wszystko się świetnie suszy gdy jest podłogówka


Podłogówka + WM to dopiero hybryda do suszenia, Żona się po 3 latach nadziwić nie może  :wink:

----------


## Kurdybanek

> A co do suszarki do bielizny. Naprawdę nie trzeba dosuszać? I nie jest pogniecione jeszcze bardziej? NIEMOŻLIWE!  No ale prądożerne jest urządzenie.... 
> 
> Prania w ogrodzie pasjami wieszać nie zamierzam, też mi się to nie podoba (zwłaszcza stacjonarne suszarki), ale myślę, że jednak czasem będę - słońce i wiatr są za darmo, no i ta świeżość



Masz różne programy suszenia, m.in. różny stopień wilgotności prania, co suszarka sama ocenia. Ja oczywiście używam zawsze "supersuche". 
I nie, nie jest bardziej pogniecione, no chyba, że się zostawi pranie w suszarce, wtedy się pogniecie. Jak wyciągam z suszarki świeżo wysuszone, to rzeczy są jeszcze ciepłe, wygładzam tylko ręką, składam i do szafy. Przy stertach dziecięcych ubranek to superwygoda. Niektóre rzeczy trzeba przeprasować, np. męskie koszule (mankiety, kołnierzyk) A przynajmniej ja prasuje, bo mi się nie chce ich wrzucać na osobny program, gdzie wyciąga się je bardziej wilgotne i wiesza na wieszaku ubraniowym, żeby same doschły. Nie suszy się też ubrań, które mają dużo gumowych elementów - bo się guma skurczy.
Rzeczy zdjęte ze sznurka mają załamanie w miejscu, gdzie się z nim stykały. W suszarce nie ma tego problemu. No i miękkość, bez porównania - jak np. ręczniki.

Przez rok mieszkaliśmy bez suszarki - nie zauważyłam jakiś szczególnych wzrostów rachunków za prąd. Ale i tak jakie ma to znaczenie przy zaoszczędzonym czasie na rozwieszanie i prasowanie.

----------


## Kurdybanek

> Dokladnie, widze, ze tez malopolska, a skad dokladnie?


Powiat Chrzanowski

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

kurcze tylko wam pozazdroscic tej suszarki, sama chyba nad tym rozwiazaniem pomysle, skoro to takie dobre i w dodatku nie takie drogie...

----------


## Atlanta

Chciałam pralnie na górze ze względu na sypialnie się tam znajdujące, ale że nie ma miejsca to zrobię sobie w pomieszczeniu pod schodami, chyba że upcham w 10 m pralnie? Stanowcze nie dla pralki w łazience.

Mąż zsypu nie chce mi zrobić (zresztą nie wiem czy to możliwe, jeśli łazienka nie znajduje się idealnie nad pralnią), żeby mi to wynagrodzić powiedział ze kupi mi suszarkę  :big grin: 

U nas w projekcie monolit, z murarzem ustalone monolit, chcemy monolit a wczoraj budowlaniec powiedział żeby się zastanowić nad terrivą  :mad:

----------


## [email protected]

Ja w ogole susze tylko na opcji " do szafy" nie pracuje nawet koszul, no chyba ze sztywne, to tak. Wyciagam zawsze suche i miekkie. Wczoraj prałam kodre z pierzem :Smile:  sucha i pachnaca a kłaki miekkie. Ja mam sypialnie na dole, na gore wywalilam dzieci :Smile:  Kosz dajesz w łazience dzieci. CO ściagaja z siebie laduje do brudów. Znoszenie raz na 2 dni np i tyle, zaden problem. Wygodniej niz latac z dołu do góry zeby wyłaczyc i wstawic nowe :wink:  Bo w koncu ile siedzisz na górze, a ile czasu na dole :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Chciałam pralnie na górze ze względu na sypialnie się tam znajdujące, ale że nie ma miejsca to zrobię sobie w pomieszczeniu pod schodami, chyba że upcham w 10 m pralnie? Stanowcze nie dla pralki w łazience.
> 
> Mąż zsypu nie chce mi zrobić (zresztą nie wiem czy to możliwe, jeśli łazienka nie znajduje się idealnie nad pralnią), żeby mi to wynagrodzić powiedział ze kupi mi suszarkę 
> 
> U nas w projekcie monolit, z murarzem ustalone monolit, chcemy monolit a wczoraj budowlaniec powiedział żeby się zastanowić nad terrivą


Pralnie, pralke z suszarka upchniesz w 4m2 :Smile:  z zapasem. Pralka a na nia stawiasz suszarke z łącznikiem

----------


## ki9

> 1) Materiały tu: www.budowac24.pl - Dobre ceny Polecam
> 2) My w projekcie mamy terrivę i tak zostanie 
> 3) Nie masz w pobliżu sąsiada, który użyczyłby prądu ? Używany licznik trójfaza, 10m. kabla, mała skrzyneczka (siła +230V) to raptem wydatek 200 zł i co m-ąc rozliczasz rzeczywiste zużycie, a budowlany: 1100 skrzynka podłączenie itp i zaczepiste rachunki. Pozdrawiam


Dzięki za namiary. Co do sąsiadów to nie każdy ma takie szczęście że może pożyczyć sobie od nich prąd. W moim przypadku to niemożliwe niestety. Do tej pory sąsiedzi mieli ciszę i spokój bo działka stała pusta przez 10 lat a teraz ja jestem jak ten intruz bo będę im tu hałasować z budową niedługo.

----------


## yureq

Zauważyłem, że większość tutaj decyduje się*na strop monolityczny. Czy mógłby mi ktoś możliwie prosto wytłumaczyć, w czym jest on lepszy/gorszy od gęstożebrowego?

A co do pralni, to moja żona chce na parterze blisko wyjścia na ogród, ze względu na chęć suszenia na powietrzu.

----------


## marta&robert

> Pralnie, pralke z suszarka upchniesz w 4m2 z zapasem. Pralka a na nia stawiasz suszarke z łącznikiem


Zgadzam się, ja mam pokój gościnny 10m  :tongue: , a obecną pralnię ok 6m, i to aż nadto. Bardziej chyba istotne jest to czy pokój jest ustawny. Bo np. moje pomieszczenie gospodarcze ma na dwóch ścianach drzwi, na jednej okna i prawdę mówiąc nie wiem czy tam by się zmieściła wisząca suszarka.

A *terriva* w domu z poddaszem chyba nie przeszkadza, nie?

----------


## lilly20

Od poniedziałku zaczynają nam przywozić piach do zasypywania fundamentów. Taka ilość, myslałam, że źle słyszę... 276 t jest wyliczone już po zagęszczeniu a przywiozą w razie czego 300t. Przecież to ogrom PIACHU!!!!!! dobrze, że mamy taką dużą działkę, przez dwa dni mają ten piach zwozić.  :ohmy:

----------


## Atlanta

> Od poniedziałku zaczynają nam przywozić piach do zasypywania fundamentów. Taka ilość, myslałam, że źle słyszę... 276 t jest wyliczone już po zagęszczeniu a przywiozą w razie czego 300t. Przecież to ogrom PIACHU!!!!!! dobrze, że mamy taką dużą działkę, przez dwa dni mają ten piach zwozić.


Ja tak się tak zdziwiłam zamawiając ceramikę, cały plac kupiłam a przecież to taki malutki domek  :ohmy:

----------


## lilly20

No nic mnie tak nie zdziwiło jak ten piach... porothermu też jest sporo ale budujemy dom piętrowy, więc OK.

----------


## pukul

ten piach to i mnie przeraził! na fundamenty poszło mi 20 ton (więc teraz się zastanawiam czy znowu mój wykonawca czegoś nie .... zepsuł). teraz mam zamówić 25 ton piachu i 4 tony lepo na ściany zewnętrzne. Jaki w ogóle piach się zamawia do tego? dzwoniłam dziś z zapytaniem o cenę ale właśnie nie wiedziałam jaki (płukany, przesiewany, jak grubość) i znowu wyszła ze mnie blondynka  :smile:  ile płaciliście u siebie?

----------


## nightwalker24

te 25 ton to jeszcze będzie tobie za mało zobaczysz do murowania może być płukany do tynków też do do różnego rodzaju wylewek może być zwykły żwir tzw. "pospułka"
ja za 16 ton wywrotka pospółki 350 zł

----------


## lilly20

Nie wiem jak ten piach do zasypywania sie nazywa ale jak dzwoniłam gdzieś to po protu mówiłam, że chcę ''piach do zasypywania fundamentów''. U nas kosztuje 10 zł/t + transport. Dwa razy żeśmy z mężem przeliczali ilość i nie chce być nic mniej. Trzeba brać jeszcze pod uwagę to, że ten piasek nie będzie tylko wsypany ale też ubity skoczkiem, mąż znalazł w necie taki przelicznik i posłużyliśmy się tym. Nie mogę się doczekać poniedziałku, żeby zobaczyć ten ogrom  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## nightwalker24

powiedz wasz budynek jest bez piwnicy głęboko jest osadzony w ziemi

----------


## Alejandro

Witam,
to mój pierwszy post tutaj  :smile: 
Rozpoczynamy budowę za jakiś miesiąc czasu. Po ponad rocznej walce z działką i papierami wreszcie przyjdzie nam wbić symboliczną łopatę. W grudniu 2011 kupiłem pustaki, ekipa na stan surowy otwarty już dogadana, kierownik też. Już mamy wybranego dostawcę stali i bloczków fundamentowych. Dzisiaj wykopaliśmy rów na kabel elektryczny. Każda podróż zaczyna się od małego kroku wprzód  :smile:

----------


## lilly20

> powiedz wasz budynek jest bez piwnicy głęboko jest osadzony w ziemi


Witam  :smile:  budynek nie jest głęboko osadzony w ziemi ale jest dość wysoko wyciągnięty z pewnych względów ( ponad krawężnik drogi przy której się znajduje ), nie mamy piwnicy  :smile:  Fundamenty będą obsypane i ten nasyp będzie stanowił coś w rodzaju skarpy.... oj długo by trzeba tłumaczyć dlaczego tak właśnie jest.... ale musi tak być  :wink:

----------


## nightwalker24

na budowie zawsze żwiru brakuje wiem sam po sobie jeszcze nie zacząłem a już 1/3 części żwiru z 16 ton nie ma a przerobiłem tylko schody

----------


## Piczman

> Fundamenty będą obsypane i ten nasyp będzie stanowił coś w rodzaju skarpy.... oj długo by trzeba tłumaczyć dlaczego tak właśnie jest.... ale musi tak być



Ja mam tak zrobione.
Z pewnych względów nie mogłem wyżej podnieść działki, została skarpa .
Zdjęcia w DB .

----------


## Blechert

nightwalker24 - 16 ton piachu na budowie, to jak mała łyżeczka w kuchni :smile:  Np. żeby położyć kostkę przed domem na 100 m2, potrzeba 5 "autek" towaru :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Pytanie z rodzaju poniżej pasa. Gdzie się zamawia przenośny kibelek i ile taka impreza kosztuje np. na 4 miesiące?

----------


## nightwalker24

4 kantówki parę desek i kilka gwoździ i toy toy stoi po co go zamawiać i płacić jak można go samemu zbić 
blechert.pl mój dom już stoi od 64 roku to tylko rozbudowa z nadbudową

----------


## R&K

a u mnie cala budowe nie było i nadal nie ma - ale już niedługo kibelek moze powiesimy  :wink:  
jak tylko oczyszczalnie zakopie  :wink:  

ekipa korzystala z drewnianego toytoya u sasiada na budowie lub po krzaczkach  :wink:  jak nie chcialo im sie chodzic

----------


## nightwalker24

przypomina mi to jak u jednego człowieka kończyłem budowę pierwsza ekipa rzuciła robotę no i na pytanie gdzie jest kibelek pokazał mi palcem pobliski las oddalony 100 m od budowy i powiedział to mój tam może pan s... do woli nikt pana z tamtąd nie pogoni
a odnośnie profesjonalnych toi toi to jest taka firma jak toi toi trzeba się z nią skontaktować i oni przedstawią cennik obsługują nawet armię

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

> Pytanie z rodzaju poniżej pasa. Gdzie się zamawia przenośny kibelek i ile taka impreza kosztuje np. na 4 miesiące?


Hmm. wypożyczenie na m-ąc od 300-600 zł. używane na allegro (odsprzedaż po budowie) od 1.500 do 2000 tyś. "na własność"  :smile:  Wybieraj co lepsze. Pozdrawiam

Lepiej postawić sławojkę, wkopać beczkę w ziemie i problem z głowy, a koszty znikome

----------


## ziuta62

Dzięki! Wysłałam zapytanie do toi toi. Zobaczę co mi odpiszą.

----------


## lilly20

> Ja mam tak zrobione.
> Z pewnych względów nie mogłem wyżej podnieść działki, została skarpa .
> Zdjęcia w DB .


O, właśnie cosik takiego  :smile:  też nie mogliśmy podnieść całej działki, to trzeba było wyciągnąć fundamenty. A jaką koparką Ci wsypali piach do środka? taką obrotową, wysoką?

----------


## Piczman

> A jaką koparką Ci wsypali piach do środka? taką obrotową, wysoką?


8 tonowa JCB więc raczej zwykła  :wink:

----------


## EGG

Witam
to masz pierwszy wpis na forum... mam nadzieję że w końcu w niedługim czasie wbijemy przysłowiową pierwszą łopatę..
jak na razie na wszystko robię wielkie oczy :smile:  ale wszystko przed nami i mam nadzieję że małymi kroczkami spełnimy nasze marzenia...

----------


## surgi22

Czytajcie ile możecie ( nie wyłączajcie myslenia ) , pytajcie , odsiewajcie ziarno od plew i będzie OK.

----------


## lilly20

> 8 tonowa JCB więc raczej zwykła


Aaaaa widzisz, nam powiedzieli, że szybciej i łatwiej jest zamówić taką wielką koparkę obrotową bo ta mniejsza musiałaby wjeżdżać na fundamenty a jest za wysoko ( ta obrotówka jest droga  :sad:  ) To będzie sajgon w tym tygodniu. Byle do czwartku i będzie spokój. Cały dzień spędziliśmy na jeżdżeniu i dogrywaniu koparki do utwardzenia wjazdu, koparki obrotowej, zamówiliśmy piach, żwir do drenażu, kamień na utwardzenie wjazdu... To był szał!!!

----------


## Blechert

lilly20 - jeśli robicie utwardzanie pod koparę, to od razu wykorytujcie zanim wsypiecie piach i kliniec lub gruz. Potem zapłacicie za wywóz tego przy kładzeniu kostki, bo może być za wysoko. Dla brukarzy trzeba zostawić luzu 15 cm do punktu zero, wtedy jest gitara :smile:  i parę tysia w kieszeni :smile:

----------


## manika

Witam!
W końcu mamy upragniony marzec. :wiggle:   Koparkę zamówiłam na poniedziałek, lanie fundamentów w czwartek. Mam nadzieję, że pogoda dopisze, bo zapowiadają od czwartku ulewy.

----------


## nightwalker24

za tych którzy zaczynają w marcu trzymam kciuki ja zaczynam za miesiąc powodzenia

----------


## lilly20

Do blechert.pl 

 Właśnie koparkowy nam tak wczoraj podpowiedział. Ale dziękuję za uwagę i proszę o jeszcze  :smile:

----------


## Sophjo

Miałam ochotę przyłączyć się do forum ze względu na temat, ale mam mieszane uczucia. Ile tu agresji, obrażania się, obnoszenia! Myślałam, że takie forum to centrum wsparcia. Chyba pas.

----------


## [email protected]

> Miałam ochotę przyłączyć się do forum ze względu na temat, ale mam mieszane uczucia. Ile tu agresji, obrażania się, obnoszenia! Myślałam, że takie forum to centrum wsparcia. Chyba pas.


 i wpadłas nam o tym powiedzieć  :Confused:  Przeciez kazdy jest tutaj dobrowolnie

----------


## aksamitka

widze ze powoli ruszacie z budowami, my niestety prawdopodobnie zaczniemy po świętach wielkanocnych, aura nam nie sprzyja, zimno, snieg i lód   :sad:

----------


## Sophjo

> widze ze powoli ruszacie z budowami, my niestety prawdopodobnie zaczniemy po świętach wielkanocnych, aura nam nie sprzyja, zimno, snieg i lód


 to chyba najlepszy pomysł poczekać aż ziemia odmarznie; kopanie w takiej zmarzlinie to najprawdopodobniej duży problem dla najlepszego koparkowego :smile:

----------


## fudzi444

Planowaliśmy kopać już 12.03 ale murarz powiedział że nie chce "chuchać w ręce z zimna"  :big lol:  więc prawdopodobnie też przekładamy wszystko na poświętach. Pustaki kupione, jednak TERMALICA, dylemat to fundamenty. Robić ławy, czy tzw. poduszkę? Teren jest mokry i szkody górnicze wkoło, ale według kopalni na naszej działce ich nie ma  :Confused:

----------


## Arturo72

> Robić ławy, czy tzw. poduszkę? Teren jest mokry i szkody górnicze wkoło, ale według kopalni na naszej działce ich nie ma


Płytę fundamentową  :smile:

----------


## cronin

A poduszka to płyta? W waszym przypadku (mokro i szkody górnicze) to robiłabym płytę lub fundamenty monolityczne, nie z bloczków (ściany zrobiłabym z silikatów bo najwytrzymalsze, ale tu już wybraliście). Kopalnie nie są wiarygodne w swoich orzeczeniach, w końcu muszą płacić za dodatkowe wzmocnienia, prawda?

----------


## [email protected]

Ja planuję płytę, ale wczesniejszy archi wykombinował pale :mad:  i teraz czekam na opinię konstruktora. Trafi mnie jak bede musiała firmę ściagać do pali

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja planuję płytę, ale wczesniejszy archi wykombinował pale i teraz czekam na opinię konstruktora. Trafi mnie jak bede musiała firmę ściagać do pali


Z tego co wiem to pale są ostatecznoscią na bardzo złe warunki gruntowe,moim zdaniem jak pogadasz z kumatym konstruktorem to spokojnie płytę da radę.
Zrobiłaś już badania geologiczne ? 
Chyba tak skoro pale  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> Z tego co wiem to pale są ostatecznoscią na bardzo złe warunki gruntowe,moim zdaniem jak pogadasz z kumatym konstruktorem to spokojnie płytę da radę.
> Zrobiłaś już badania geologiczne ?


tak, nawet podwojne :wink:  Jeden zaleca pale, a druga poduszkę, nasyp. Mam torf na 4m w głąb.

----------


## Arturo72

> Mam torf na 4m w głąb.


No to faktycznie masakra.

----------


## lilly20

To mamy odważną ekipę, nie boją się zimna  :smile:  Myślałam, że poczekają chociaż do połowy marca, a tu niespodzianka - ekipa przyszła w zeszłym tygodniu i kończą fundamenty. Został drenaż, zasypanie i płyta. Pod koniec marca jesteśmy umówieni na stawianie ścian - nie mogę się doczekać  :rotfl:

----------


## [email protected]

> No to faktycznie masakra.


ale sąsiedzi dookoła maja domy na płycie posadowione i stoją, hmm

----------


## aksamitka

> To mamy odważną ekipę, nie boją się zimna  Myślałam, że poczekają chociaż do połowy marca, a tu niespodzianka - ekipa przszyła w zeszłym tygodniu i kończą fundamenty. Został drenaż, zasypanie i płyta. Pod koniec marca jesteśmy umówieni na stawianie ścian - nie mogę się doczekać



eh bo to wszystko zalezy gdzie sie budujecie, niestety na poludniu jest tak rózowo ( zdjecia w moim dzienniku), ale chociaz dla poprawienia humoru geodeta przyjdzie w marcu

----------


## Arturo72

> ale sąsiedzi dookoła maja domy na płycie posadowione i stoją, hmm


Nie znam się na tyle  :wink:  Dobry konstruktor powinien sprawę rozwiazać.Ja miałem także problemy z płytą,panie tak się nie da,to drogie,wymyślali jakieś pancerne płyty  :smile:

----------


## cronin

> ale sąsiedzi dookoła maja domy na płycie posadowione i stoją, hmm


pytanie tylko ile lat już tak stoją, jak 50 i nic się nie dzieje to ok, ale  jak 5 ...
Poza tym wcale nie muszą mieć torfów w podłożu.

----------


## [email protected]

> pytanie tylko ile lat już tak stoją, jak 50 i nic się nie dzieje to ok, ale  jak 5 ...
> Poza tym wcale nie muszą mieć torfów w podłożu.


 Rozmawialam, badania mają takie same jak ja. Nie opierałabym się nigdy na argumencie " bo sąsiedzi" czekam na opinię konstruktora i tyle

----------


## surgi22

I dobrze robisz.

----------


## Kainna

Cześć,
Mam pytanie odnośnie tyczenia geodezyjnego: czy geodetom potrzebny jest do tego kierownik budowy, czy majster z ekipy? Kto zbija deski i kołki tyczące?

----------


## R&K

wszystko robi geodeta z pomocnikami - nie jest potrzebny do tego ani inwestor , ani kierownik budowy czy majster z ekipy

----------


## Arturo72

> Cześć,
> Mam pytanie odnośnie tyczenia geodezyjnego: czy geodetom potrzebny jest do tego kierownik budowy, czy majster z ekipy? Kto zbija deski i kołki tyczące?


U mnie nie było takiej potrzeby,wiedziałem gdzie chcę miec punkt 0  :wink: 
Kołki i deski zbijał pomocnik geodety,ja im musiałem je tylko dostarczyć  :smile:

----------


## Kainna

Dziękować  :smile:  tak myślałam, że nie robi się z tego "wielkiego halo". Czyli geodeta powinien wiedzieć gdzie wbić kołek i jak zbić dechy. Mąż zostanie w takim razie mianowany pomocnikiem geodety  :smile:

----------


## Ania_i_Tomek

Ehhh właśnie przebrnęłam przez 60 stron tego tematu. Przypadkiem trafiłam  na DB R&K potem do Piczmana i tutaj jakoś tak po nitce do kłębka/ 
Mój dom to M57 - wybrany ze względu na wymiary. Idealnie nam pasował... dokładnie między rurą od gazu a rurą kanalizacyją. Teraz jak czytam wasze opisy to mam doła... :sad:  na myśl jak dalece nieekonomiczy i nieenergooszczędny będzie mój dom. Okna tarasowe od połnocy - to akurat świadomy wybór bo wolałam mieć widok na ogród (którego jeszcze nie mam) niż na ulicę. Ogrzewanie na gaz, wentylacja grawitacyjna - o tej mechaniczej nie miałam pojęcia. 
Tutaj nieczego już nie zmienię ale teraz już wiem, że chociażby to było kosztem rodzaju podłogi czy marki płytek to na materiałach budowlanych i izolacyjnych oszczędzać nie będziemy. Budowę zaczynamy najszybciej jak to bedzie możliwe ale w naszym przypadku trochę to potrwa. Na dzisiaj mamy nadzieję że w tym roku bedziemy mieli SSZ. Pozdrowienia i wytrwałości.

----------


## R&K

Ania_i_Tomek - nigdy nie jest tak źle by nie mogło być lepiej ... masz w projekcie az 4 kominy - bardzo dużo - ąz się prosi o WM, kominek w salonie będzie bo to 2 komin po tym w PG do gazu?
z ustawieniem domu względem stron świata faktycznie d...a ... od południa macie teraz ścianę z garażem i brak okien = zero zysków ze słońca 
gaz jest dobrym rozwiązaniem i dobrze nadającym się do wodnej podłogówki

----------


## Atlanta

Jak nazywa się ta skrzynka od prądu przy ogrodzeniu? Rozdzielnia?

----------


## Ania_i_Tomek

> Ania_i_Tomek - nigdy nie jest tak źle by nie mogło być lepiej ... masz w projekcie az 4 kominy - bardzo dużo - ąz się prosi o WM, kominek w salonie będzie bo to 2 komin po tym w PG do gazu?
> z ustawieniem domu względem stron świata faktycznie d...a ... od południa macie teraz ścianę z garażem i brak okien = zero zysków ze słońca 
> gaz jest dobrym rozwiązaniem i dobrze nadającym się do wodnej podłogówki


ej no jakie 4? w planie są 2 o ile mi wiadomo hm

----------


## R&K

to Wasz projekt / rozkład pomieszczeń? 


1. komin do wentylowania garażu i WC
2. komin do wentylowania kuchni
3. komin spalinowo-wentylacyjny w PG - nie wiem tylko dlaczego nie jest przy lazience i też ją wentylowac
4. komin spalinowy w salonie do kominka

----------


## Ania_i_Tomek

no tak to jest nasz projekt. kurczę myślałam że tam są dwa kominy  do kominka w salonie i do pieca. no ładnie czeka mnie jeszcze dużo nauki... z umiejętnosci czytania ptojektu chociażby  :sad:

----------


## Blechert

Sophjo - Dziwi mnie Twoja uwaga na temat tego forum. Jest to najłagodniejsze forum jakie znam a pisałem na wielu innych. 
A co do kopania w ziemi. W Poznaniu jest miękko i słonecznie. My działamy co roku od marca.

----------


## Sophjo

> Sophjo - Dziwi mnie Twoja uwaga na temat tego forum. Jest to najłagodniejsze forum jakie znam a pisałem na wielu innych. 
> A co do kopania w ziemi. W Poznaniu jest miękko i słonecznie. My działamy co roku od marca.


 Te strony rzeczywiście sa łagodne, ale wśród 60 przez które przebrnęłam bywało różnie. Przejrzyj sobie. Zresztą nieważne :smile:  Z tym kopaniem to prawda, że ciepło i że można, Nasza ekipa pracuje od tygodnia. mamy nawet o tyle już dobrze, że rosną ściany i szaluje się strop, bo fundamenty były zrobione jesienią. mamy natomiast problem z inną podszewką., aa mianowicie drogą należącą do wszystkich mieszkańców, którzy posiadają działki przy niej leżące. Wiąże się to z tym, że wczesną wiosną, gdy sa roztopy, a ziemia głęboko wciąż zamarznięta, nie ma często jak wjechać na działkę. Mozna by w czynie społecznym zrobić drogę. Do asfaltu circa 150m, ale nieby dlaczego inwestować za innych? Coś jednak trzeba będzie zrobić, bo albo dach trzeba zmienić na płaski i kupić helikopeter :wink:  albo parkować przy asfalcie i drałować w kaloszach do domu :wink:  Any ideas? Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## lilly20

My właśnie kończymy stan zero i powiem Wam szczerze, że nie liczyłam się z tym ile kasy tak naprawdę idzie w ziemię!!!! Pomijam fakt, ze mamy różne projekty a co za tym idzie różne ilości materiału są potrzebne. Jedni budują sami innym budują firmy. Straszne pieniądze trzeba włożyć w fundamenty,zasypanie, drenaż, zrobienie wjazdu na działkę, wylanie płyty betonem+pompa, płacenie koparek itp. No cóż, byle do piątku...

----------


## Sophjo

Coś na ten temat wiem. Na szczęscie mamy to już za sobą. My dodatkowo mieliśmy jeszcze kopanie piwinicy, bo działka jest na dużej górce i garaż musiał być wkopany w ziemię. Inaczej nie byłoby możliwości wjechania do niego. Jak ekipa kopała w ziemi, wyglądało to jak wykopaliska :wink:

----------


## Sophjo

> Ehhh właśnie przebrnęłam przez 60 stron tego tematu. Przypadkiem trafiłam  na DB R&K potem do Piczmana i tutaj jakoś tak po nitce do kłębka/ 
> Mój dom to M57 - wybrany ze względu na wymiary. Idealnie nam pasował... dokładnie między rurą od gazu a rurą kanalizacyją. Teraz jak czytam wasze opisy to mam doła... na myśl jak dalece nieekonomiczy i nieenergooszczędny będzie mój dom. Okna tarasowe od połnocy - to akurat świadomy wybór bo wolałam mieć widok na ogród (którego jeszcze nie mam) niż na ulicę. Ogrzewanie na gaz, wentylacja grawitacyjna - o tej mechaniczej nie miałam pojęcia. 
> Tutaj nieczego już nie zmienię ale teraz już wiem, że chociażby to było kosztem rodzaju podłogi czy marki płytek to na materiałach budowlanych i izolacyjnych oszczędzać nie będziemy. Budowę zaczynamy najszybciej jak to bedzie możliwe ale w naszym przypadku trochę to potrwa. Na dzisiaj mamy nadzieję że w tym roku bedziemy mieli SSZ. Pozdrowienia i wytrwałości.


A nie ma możliwości zrobienia odbicia lustrzanego? Wtedy na wasz taras od strony ogrodu trochę słońca jednak trafi. Taka sobie słoneczna myśl :smile:

----------


## lilly20

hehehe, to fajnie to musiało u Was wyglądać  :smile:  ja już chcę mieć stan zero za sobą!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sophjo

A budujesz to co jest na zdjęciu w profilu?

----------


## jasiek71

> z ustawieniem domu względem stron świata faktycznie d...a ... od południa macie teraz ścianę z garażem i brak okien = zero zysków ze słońca


aż się prosi kolektor na ścianę ...
za nią jest pomieszczenie gospodarcze nie trzeba żadnych długich rur żeby to spiąć ...
było by podgrzewanie CWU i dogrzewanie domu ...

----------


## qana

> Mozna by w czynie społecznym zrobić drogę. Do asfaltu circa 150m, ale nieby dlaczego inwestować za innych? Coś jednak trzeba będzie zrobić, bo albo dach trzeba zmienić na płaski i kupić helikopeter albo parkować przy asfalcie i drałować w kaloszach do domu Any ideas? Pozdrawiam


Witaj. Pomysł jakiś by się przydał... U mnie sytuacja podobna, tyle, że dla własnego zdrowia psychicznego nawet nie liczę ile metrów drogi mamy do zrobienia... Teren na szczęście w miarę suchy, ale jednak problem jest.

----------


## Dziuby

Witam Bociany i potrzebuje porady, dzis po sciagnieciu sporej warstwy sniegu z plyty nad piwnica okazalo sie, ze mamy ok 5 cm wody w piwnicy a co najgorsze prawdopodobnie nasza plyta przesiaknela woda. Na suficie w piwnicy krople wody. Plyta byla przykryta folia na zime i albo woda dostala sie pod folie albo beton ze scian paruje i woda skroplila sie na suficie. Pytanie fachowcow i tych co budowali piwnice jesienia, czy to normalne czy macie ten sam problem. Czy moglo sie cos stac tej plycie przez zime? Dodam, ze plyta zdazyla wyschnac przed zima.

----------


## marta&robert

> mamy natomiast problem z inną podszewką., aa mianowicie drogą należącą do wszystkich mieszkańców, którzy posiadają działki przy niej leżące. Wiąże się to z tym, że wczesną wiosną, gdy sa roztopy, a ziemia głęboko wciąż zamarznięta, nie ma często jak wjechać na działkę. Mozna by w czynie społecznym zrobić drogę. Do asfaltu circa 150m, ale nieby dlaczego inwestować za innych? Coś jednak trzeba będzie zrobić, bo albo dach trzeba zmienić na płaski i kupić helikopeter albo parkować przy asfalcie i drałować w kaloszach do domu Any ideas? Pozdrawiam


U nas jest gorzej, bo nasza droga należaca do wszystkich mieszkańców dochodzi do drugiej, też nieasfaltowej. Jak widzisz niegdy nie jest tak źle żeby nie mogło być gorzej!  :wink:  Myślę, że musicie coś tam sobie wysypać we własnym zakresie no i pewnie - mówię z doświadczenia znajomych - w perspektywie zmienić samochód na terenowy. Serio mówię. My akurat mamy defendera, a nawet on nam się raz zakopał i brat musiał nas wyciągać swoim. Jak widzę po sąsiadach, to wielu ma auta uterenowione. Mój znajomy też ostatnio musiał zamienic piękna skodę superb na toyotę land cruiser, bo nie był w stanie dojechać do domu. A droga? Jak znajdziesz sposób by ja zrobić to daj znać! To chyba nawet wspólnymi siłami mało realne i koszmarnie drogie. Pozdrawiam!

P.S. I mam nadzieję, że zmienisz zdanie o naszym wątku  :smile: 


Słuchajcie, ja mam pytanie odnośnie * doprowadzenia powietrza do kominka*. Jak to się robi? I czy da się pociągnąc powietrze do kominka wolnostojącego typu koza - bo właśnie się ku takiemu skłaniamy. Dzięki z góry!

----------


## R&K

rura zasysająca powietrze z zewnątrz pod płytą fundamentową lub w formie przepustu w ławach 
dokładny sposób podłączenia najdziesz w instrukcji danego kominka - ale jaka być rurę nie zakopała zawsze będzie można zastosować przejście na inną średnicę

----------


## marta&robert

Ale czy da się to podłączyć do wolnostojącego pieca? Przecież nie zrobimy po prostu rury wychodzącej z podłogi... Kominek żeliwny, o taki:  http://www.kratki.com/images/szablon...a_koza_k10.jpg

----------


## S.P.

*mart i robert* u mnie niestety też droga należąca do mieszkańców, a ponieważ ja pierwsza rozpoczynam musiałam ponieść koszt utwardzenia do swojej działki. Na szczęście już kupując działkę czułam pismo nosem i wybrałam drugą od drogi z polbruku, więc wyczło ok 40 m utwardzenia. Oczywiście kosztowało niemało  a chętnych do dorzucenia się brak.
Z przyjemniejszych rzeczy, kręci się zbrojenie, jutro ma być lany chudziak pod ławę.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ale czy da się to podłączyć do wolnostojącego pieca? Przecież nie zrobimy po prostu rury wychodzącej z podłogi... Kominek żeliwny, o taki:  http://www.kratki.com/images/szablon...a_koza_k10.jpg


trzeba by poszukać pieca z przyłączem powietrza ....

----------


## R&K

Jasiek - a TY ?? 

2 dom budować będziesz? to Bocian ??  :wink:   hehe  :wink: 
jak tam mój sterownik ? robi się ?

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasiek - a TY ?? 
> 
> 2 dom budować będziesz? to Bocian ??   hehe 
> jak tam mój sterownik ? robi się ?


jeszcze nie wiadomo czy w tym roku wypali ta budowa ...
wszystko "wyjdzie w praniu"...

już ci potrzebny ten sterownik ?
trza podkręcić tempo... :big tongue:

----------


## milina

To i ja się witam  :smile:  bocian z małopolski  :big grin: 
Budujemy z Porothermu Wienenberga 25 P+w  + styropian 15 
projekt indywidualny wzorowany na projekcie ISKIERKA.

Ruszymy -jak ruszymy heh  :tongue: 
nie mamy jeszcze żadnych materiałów zakupionych.. aktualnie jesteśmy na czekaniu o decyzji o PnB które powinno być już kilka dni temu.






> Jest też ktoś rozpoczynający swoją przygodę z budową w okolicach Krakowa?





> Czy bliżej Krakowa?? Zumi mi pokazuje, że do Krakowa mam 55km, co ciekawe do Katowic 42km, a do Bielska-Białej to nawet 41km.  W sumie to wszędzie blisko 
> Niestety chyba nikt z was nie jest z moich okolic. -->Powiat Chrzanowski.


 olkusz się wita  :Biggrin: 






> Nie wiem jak ten piach do zasypywania sie nazywa ale jak dzwoniłam gdzieś to po protu mówiłam, że checę ''piach do zasypywania fundamentów''. U nas kosztuje 10 zł/t + transport. Dwa razy żeśmy z mężem przeliczali ilość i nie chce być nic mniej. Trzeba brać jeszcze pod uwagę to, że ten piasek nie będzie tylko wsypany ale też ubity skoczkiem, mąż znalazł w necie taki przelicznik i posłużyliśmy się tym. Nie mogę się doczekać poniedziałku, żeby zobaczyć ten ogrom


 dalibyście link do tego przelicznika?  :wink:

----------


## Kurdybanek

> To i ja się witam  bocian z małopolski 
> 
>  olkusz się wita


A witam, witam!  :wiggle:

----------


## lilly20

> A budujesz to co jest na zdjęciu w profilu?


Tak, dokładnie ten dom DK ROBINSON  :smile:

----------


## noname123456

Witam :wink: 
Mam pare  dla siebie trudnych a dla Was pewnie prostych pytań i pewnie dacie rade mi na nie odpowiedzieć,bo  z pewnościa spotkaliście sie z tym co ja :wink: 
A więc dla jasności zaczne od tego,że z narzeczonym  bierzemy ślub w 2013 roku.Zaraz po slubie chcemy rozpocząc budowe domu.

Pytanie1:Jesli narzeczony chce budować się na działce rodziców,czy musi ja miec przepisana(tj. działka za jego rodzinnym domem)czy wystarczy ich pozwolenie na budowe?

Pytanie2: czy  sa jakies utrudnienia w prosecie  składania dokumentów jesli jeszcze nie jestesmy małżeństwem(chcielibyśmy wczesniej wszystko zalatwiać)

pyt.3:Czy muszą w tych  sprawach uczestniczyć i mąż i żona?
Jeśli ta działka jest juz budowlana itd. czy długo sie czeka na pozwolenie na budowę w tych sytuacjach??
Baaardzo prosze o odpowiedź,ponieważ mój narzeczony twierdzi ,że wszystko da się załatwić w 2 tyg. i nie ma sie co spieszyć,ja jednak  twierdze inaczej,ponieważ przysluchiwałam sie osobom z pracy ,które sie budują.

----------


## lilly20

> To i ja się witam  bocian z małopolski 
> Budujemy z Porothermu Wienenberga 25 P+w  + styropian 15 
> projekt indywidualny wzorowany na projekcie ISKIERKA.
> 
> Ruszymy -jak ruszymy heh 
> nie mamy jeszcze żadnych materiałów zakupionych.. aktualnie jesteśmy na czekaniu o decyzji o PnB które powinno być już kilka dni temu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Witam  :smile:  
Mój Pan mąż liczył tak : piasek nasypowy 1,653 t/m3 
piasek zagęszczony 1,855 t/m3 

Musisz zobaczyć jakie masz fundamenty (wymiary) długość, szerokość, wysokość i to masz m3 ogólnie powierzchni jaką musisz zasypać. Resztę robisz według tego co podałam wyżej. Tak do końca to nie daję głowy za poprawność. Budowlańcy nam oszacowali, że potrzebne będzie 300t, nam według tych obliczeń wyszło 280t oczywiście mówimy już o tonażu po zagęszczeniu. Zobaczymy w tym tygodniu jak bardzo żeśmy się pomylili  :smile:

----------


## milina

*lilly* dzięki  :wink: 



*DOSTALIŚMY POZWOLENIE NA BUDOWE*  
tak więc spokojnie ruszamy  z "zakupami"  :big grin:

----------


## Blechert

noname123456 

Z formalnego punktu widzenia właściciel działki jest zawsze właścicielem domu nawet jeśli go sam nie zbudował. Czyli budując bez papierów, budujesz teściom. A to co odziedziczycie po teściach będzie należało wyłącznie do męża. Czyli dla Ciebie kiszka :smile: 

Papiery wszelkie w budowlance to długa droga załatwiania. Lepiej nie czekać.

----------


## Piczman

> *DOSTALIŚMY POZWOLENIE NA BUDOWE*  
> tak więc spokojnie ruszamy  z "zakupami"



Jeszcze tylko uprawomocnienie, później 7 dni po zgłoszeniu kierbuda i wtedy możecie zaczynać kopać .
Ale o tym to na pewno wiecie  :smile:

----------


## Dziuby

Nikt mi nie odpisze na temat mojej przemoknietej plyty? :cry:  Moze sie jej cos stac?  U nas jeszcze nocami mrozi.

----------


## ziuta62

Diuby! Zadaj pytanie w wątku fundamenty i piwnice. Fachowcy do bocianków mało zaglądają. Tam Ci ktos fachowo doradzi.

----------


## lilly20

Chyba musisz jakiegoś speca wezwać na budowę i niech oblooka na miejscu  :sad:  U nas też jeszcze nocami mrozi i to mnie bardzo martwi, w piątek chcą u nas wylewać płytę  :sad:  będizemy musili znowu zamawiać beton z dodatkiem ''zimowym''. Od dzisiaj mamy utwardzony wjazd na budowę -  to tak z pozytywnych rzeczy tego porąbanego dnia. Od rana nerwowo u nas  :mad:

----------


## BM Kleszczewo

Witajcie wszystkie bocianki 2012.
W dniu wczorajszym złożyłem właśnie wniosek na PnB w Starostwie w Poznaniu. Według informacji którą uzyskałem mniej więcej miesiąc czasu i będę z pozwoleniem.
Będziemy budować dom według projektu EWA II B zwężona z pracowni Horyzont z kilkoma zmianami
http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu/pokaz/ewa_ii/0/84
na działce 752 m2.
Budowa oczywiście w systemie gospodarczym

----------


## noname123456

> noname123456 
> 
> Z formalnego punktu widzenia właściciel działki jest zawsze właścicielem domu nawet jeśli go sam nie zbudował. Czyli budując bez papierów, budujesz teściom. A to co odziedziczycie po teściach będzie należało wyłącznie do męża. Czyli dla Ciebie kiszka
> 
> Papiery wszelkie w budowlance to długa droga załatwiania. Lepiej nie czekać.


No własnie jest postępowanie  w sprawie przepisania narzeczonemu domu i obejścia .Nie wiem czy jest to mądre robić przed ślubem i później 2 raz  załatwiać  żebym ja tez była współwłaścicielem,nie wiem co w tej sprawie robic oni sami też nie wiedza,boję sie ,że wybudujemy sie i nie krakając cos sie stanie  a ja pójde na bruk z niczym.

----------


## tereska77

> No własnie jest postępowanie  w sprawie przepisania narzeczonemu domu i obejścia .Nie wiem czy jest to mądre robić przed ślubem i później 2 raz  załatwiać  żebym ja tez była współwłaścicielem,nie wiem co w tej sprawie robic oni sami też nie wiedza,boję sie ,że wybudujemy sie i nie krakając cos sie stanie  a ja pójde na bruk z niczym.


powinniscie zapytac np. notariusza jak to zalatwic. moze niech to przepisza teraz na niego, a potem po slubie on moze wystapic z wnioskiem o zrobienie wspolwlasnosci. jesli nawet nie na calosc to chociaz na ten kawalek gdzie ma stanac Wasz dom.

----------


## noname123456

> powinniscie zapytac np. notariusza jak to zalatwic. moze niech to przepisza teraz na niego, a potem po slubie on moze wystapic z wnioskiem o zrobienie wspolwlasnosci. jesli nawet nie na calosc to chociaz na ten kawalek gdzie ma stanac Wasz dom.



Dokładnie tak zrobimy!!!  :wink: 
Dziekuje za pomoc.

----------


## manika

Pytanie z innej beczki.  :roll eyes: 
Na budowie stoi garaż, ekipa przygotowuje  szalunki, gnie pręty i  marznie z zimna. Słoneczko świeci, ale jest chłodno.
Więc zakupiłam  czajnik elektryczny, kawę, herbatę, trochę zupek itd. i okazało się, że ich rozpieszczam.
I moje pytanie brzmi, jak  obchodzicie się z wykonawcami ? Czy to standard ? :Confused:

----------


## R&K

standardem jest ze do momentu wykonczenia teoretycznie to budowa a nie dom , co za tym idzie nie ma warunków do niczego 
kazda ekipa ma tego swiadomosc i w wiekszosci przypadkow jest do tego przygotowana , a jesli nie to na wlasne zyczenie 

jak przypomnę sobie gdy moi rodzice stawiali dom ... ekipa gotowanie im obiadów etc ... takie wtedy były standardy 
dziś u mnie na budowie ekipa przychodzi z własnym prowiantem i z herbata w termosie - nie ma co rozpieszczać i przyzwyczajać - apetyt rośnie w miarę jedzenia

----------


## aksamitka

> Pytanie z innej beczki. 
> Na budowie stoi garaż, ekipa przygotowuje  szalunki, gnie pręty i  marznie z zimna. Słoneczko świeci, ale jest chłodno.
> Więc zakupiłam  czajnik elektryczny, kawę, herbatę, trochę zupek itd. i okazało się, że ich rozpieszczam.
> I moje pytanie brzmi, jak  obchodzicie się z wykonawcami ? Czy to standard ?


u nas stoi stary dom, a wiec tam ekipa bedzie spala i jadla, wszysto jest( czajnik, garki, talerze) , musza sobie tylko ugotować  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> u nas stoi stary dom, a wiec tam ekipa bedzie spala i jadla, wszysto jest( czajnik, garki, talerze) , musza sobie tylko ugotować


manika, zalezy. Ja miałam genialne ekipy i nosiłam im drozdzowki :Smile:  Ciężko pracowali, lubiłam ich i nie widziałam powodu dlaczego bym miała nie :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> standardem jest ze do momentu wykonczenia teoretycznie to budowa a nie dom , co za tym idzie nie ma warunków do niczego 
> kazda ekipa ma tego swiadomosc i w wiekszosci przypadkow jest do tego przygotowana , a jesli nie to na wlasne zyczenie 
> 
> jak przypomnę sobie gdy moi rodzice stawiali dom ... ekipa gotowanie im obiadów etc ... takie wtedy były standardy 
> dziś u mnie na budowie ekipa przychodzi z własnym prowiantem i z herbata w termosie - nie ma co rozpieszczać i przyzwyczajać - apetyt rośnie w miarę jedzenia


Przypomniałam sobie kafelkarza u mojej mamy. Mama do mnie przez telefon ze musi konczyc, bo pan kaziu obiad zaraz bedzie jadł. Myslałam ze spadnę z krzesła

----------


## lilly20

Myślę, że od czasu do czasu można chłopców czymś poczęstować  :smile:  nasi są wdzięczni. Kawa, herbata, drożdżówki czy jakieś ciasto... czemu nie. Nie zbiedniejemy od tego a przynajmniej będą nas mile wspominać  :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

No z tym żarciem to już kilkanaście lat się tego nie praktykuje, masakra to była sam pamiętam, człowiek gdzie posiedzieć spokojnie nie miał a tu żarcie budowlańcom gotować.

A robiliście już prąd, tzw prowizorkę budowlaną? Ja dziś się rozliczałem za to 45 m kabla zakopanego pod ziemią ze skrzynką i całym wyposażeniem oraz robocizną, zapłsaciłem 2200 PLN. Nie myśłem że to taka kasa będzie. Sama faktura za z sklepu elektrycznego 1400 PLN reszta koparka, zgoda Gminy na przyłcze ziemią i robocizna.

----------


## max-maniacy

najpierw czytałam, teraz pora by się przywitać. będziemy budować na Mazurach, dom energooszczędny od p. Lipińskich. 
Działkę mamy od zeszłej wiosny, piękne 0,85 ha z małą (albo niemałą) górką pośrodku i tam właśnie stanie nasz domek.
Projekt w adaptacji, czekamy jeszcze na jakieś pismo z energii i możemy składać o pnb. Projektant zapewnia, że wszystko będzie załatwione zanim zrobi się na prawdę ciepło. Plan na ten rok mamy skromny, bo tylko stan "0", ale i tak się cieszymy. A jak się uda (czytaj: wystarczy kasy) to może trochę więcej. Reszta w przyszłym roku. 
wszystkich forumowiczów gorąco pozdrawiam  :welcome:

----------


## Blechert

manika -  1 na 10 inwestorów troszczy się o budowlańców.

----------


## Blechert

Dziuby - w nowych domach ściany parują, dlatego wielu inwestorów na pierwszą zimę nie zakłada okien, żeby dobrze się wywietrzyło. Gdy w nowym domu zamknie się okna i napali w piecu, wtedy w chacie jest parno jak w dżungli.

----------


## R&K

troszczy sie = stare przyzwyczajenie - nie kupię drozdzowki budowlancowi, kawy Pani w urzędzie, kwiatów pani pielegniarce , butelki dobergo Cogniac-u lekarzowi to mi zrobia gorzej, nie będą dokładni, nie zapisza do lekarza , nie wylecza mnie tak dobrze ....

troszczyć się o ekipę = zapewnic dobre warunki pracy = bezpieczne , komfortowe , ciągłość dostaw towaru , praca bez stresu i przestojów ....
zbiednieć od drożdzówki nie zbiedniejesz ... ale przyjdzie kolejna ekipa i poposi o pifko od inwestora po 14 , kolejna ekipa prosić już będzie o 10 , a przyjdzie późna jesień i bedzie inwestor o 8 rano rozgrzewał się z budowlańcami ... bo inaczej nie zaczną pracować ... tu 5 zł tam 10 ... tam 50 ... po całej budowie będzie 1-2-3 tyś, ale przy koszcie budowy 200-300 tyś ... faktycznie to tylko 1% - niezbiedniejesz

----------


## Ania_i_Tomek

Mam pytanko do znających odpowiedź. Czy w momencie gdy posiadam już PnB mogę w trakcie budowy dokonywać zmian jak np.
- wentylacja mechaniczne zamiast grawitacyjnej
- ogrzewanie podłogowe zamiast grzejników
- kominy - i tu jeszcze nie wiem jakie - ale takie by odpuścić sobie murowane.
tak tak... wiem wiem...nie ma to jak obudzić się z ręką w nocniku.

----------


## Dziuby

My robotnikom dawalismy jesienia herbatke (z pradem) na rozgrzewke gdy bylo mrozno z rana albo piwko po robocie, plus kawa do obiadu. Gdybysmy im nic nie dali to wyszlibysmy na mega chytrusow, inni kupuja po kilka piw, fajki, obiad... Ale wydaje mi sie, ze na wioskach, zwlaszcza gdy sie zna robotnikow, glupio nic nie dac. Nawet gdy z betonem przyjechal chlopak zmazrniety, to na propozycje goracej herbaty usmiech mial od ucha do ucha, ja nie zbiednialam a beton byl zawsze na czas :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> My robotnikom dawalismy jesienia herbatke (z pradem) na rozgrzewke gdy bylo mrozno z rana albo piwko po robocie, plus kawa do obiadu. Gdybysmy im nic nie dali to wyszlibysmy na mega chytrusow, inni kupuja po kilka piw, fajki, obiad... Ale wydaje mi sie, ze na wioskach, zwlaszcza gdy sie zna robotnikow, glupio nic nie dac. Nawet gdy z betonem przyjechal chlopak zmazrniety, to na propozycje goracej herbaty usmiech mial od ucha do ucha, ja nie zbiednialam a beton byl zawsze na czas


Nigdy alkoholu. ZADNEGO, pod zadnym pozorem, pogoniłabym taka ekipę od razu. Drozdzówki kawę tak i czesto. Miałam Kaszubów, jezdzili rano cięzko pracowali. Zawsze mogłam liczyc na pomoc, bez szemrania wykopali mi drenaz bez dodatkowej kasy :wink:  Jeden traktuje tak, drugi inaczej, to kwestia charakteru i podejscia.

----------


## lilly20

Akoholu nigdy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!! niech sobie piją jak już zejdą z placu budowy  :smile:

----------


## lilly20

> Mam pytanko do znających odpowiedź. Czy w momencie gdy posiadam już PnB mogę w trakcie budowy dokonywać zmian jak np.
> - wentylacja mechaniczne zamiast grawitacyjnej
> - ogrzewanie podłogowe zamiast grzejników
> - kominy - i tu jeszcze nie wiem jakie - ale takie by odpuścić sobie murowane.
> tak tak... wiem wiem...nie ma to jak obudzić się z ręką w nocniku.


Zapytaj projektanta adaptującego, jak ten problem rozwiązać, żeby na nowo nie babrać się papierami i żeby to nie trwało zbyt długo. Kominy to bardzo istotna zmiana w projekcie.

----------


## Dziuby

Pogonic ich nie moge i nie chce, bo pracuja dobrze i szybko. Herbata z wkladka przy fundamentach raczej im nie zaszkodzila, w mrozny poranek, wilekie chlopy nawet jej nie odczuli a piwo dostawali po robocie wiec nie pili na budowie.

----------


## alic

U mnie wszystko budowała firma i nawet do głowy mi nie przyszlo dawać im coś do picia czy jedzenia,mieli swoje termosy z kawą czy herbatą,a potem był już czajnik na budowie i możliwość przegotowania wody,robili tam sobie różne gorące kubki,zresztą na budowę wpadaliśmy z mężem o różnych porach i raczej tak z doskoku.Wszystko dobrze poszło,już kończymy i planuję zrobić imprezę zakończeniową na świeżym powietrzu z grilem i muzyczką.

----------


## qana

> Pogonic ich nie moge i nie chce, bo pracuja dobrze i szybko. Herbata z wkladka przy fundamentach raczej im nie zaszkodzila, w mrozny poranek, wilekie chlopy nawet jej nie odczuli a piwo dostawali po robocie wiec nie pili na budowie.


wszystko dobrze, póki nic się nie wydarzy... a wypadki chodzą po ludziach. 

budowa = zero alkoholu i kropka  :wink:

----------


## Blechert

Dziuby - alkohol na budowie to nic dobrego. Działa demotywująco a u wielu przypomina o nałogu. Za to gorąca kawa, herbata są bezcenne. Wieczorem, jesienią i wiosną człowiek jest przemarznięty na wylot. Zwykłego spaceru tak człowiek nie odczuwa jak zimna po dniu spędzonym na budowie.

----------


## S.P.

Mowy nie ma o alkoholu na budowie, piwo to też alkohol. Wykonują pracę na mojej działce i nie potrzeba mi kłopotów.

----------


## Dziuby

Oj widze, ze wywolalam male zdenerwonanie :roll eyes:  Na poczatku tez bylam przeciwna alkoholowi na budowie, ale po rozmowach ze znajomymi ktorzy budowali (a bylo ich napraaawde duzo, wszyscy dawali piwo robotnikom, i to nie jedno) doszlam do wniosku, ze po piwie po robocie bedzie ok (znajomi pytali dlaczego tak im skapie). Z ta herbata z rana moze faktycznie byla przesada ale podejrzewam, ze po 1 malym kieliszku(do herbaty) alkomat nawet nic nie wykaze (sprawdze dzis wieczorem na mezu :tongue: )
 Wiem, ze podpadlam wielu osobom, ale jesli moge jeszcze zapytac czy mozna powiekszyc powierzchnie dachu majac juz plany? Znalazlam jakis czas temu zdjecie zadaszonego tarasu, ktory bardzo mi sie spodobal, wiem ze nie mozna ruszac scian nosnych i powiekszac powierzchni domu ale nie wiem jak jest z dachem, czy mozna go troszke wydluzyc?

----------


## R&K

> wszystko dobrze, póki nic się nie wydarzy... a wypadki chodzą po ludziach. 
> 
> budowa = zero alkoholu i kropka





> Oj widze, ze wywolalam male zdenerwonanie Na poczatku tez bylam przeciwna alkoholowi na budowie, ale po rozmowach ze znajomymi ktorzy budowali (a bylo ich napraaawde duzo, wszyscy dawali piwo robotnikom, i to nie jedno) doszlam do wniosku, ze po piwie po robocie bedzie ok (znajomi pytali dlaczego tak im skapie). Z ta herbata z rana moze faktycznie byla przesada ale podejrzewam, ze po 1 malym kieliszku(do herbaty) alkomat nawet nic nie wykaze (sprawdze dzis wieczorem na mezu)
>  Wiem, ze podpadlam wielu osobom, ale jesli moge jeszcze zapytac czy mozna powiekszyc powierzchnie dachu majac juz plany? Znalazlam jakis czas temu zdjecie zadaszonego tarasu, ktory bardzo mi sie spodobal, wiem ze nie mozna ruszac scian nosnych i powiekszac powierzchni domu ale nie wiem jak jest z dachem, czy mozna go troszke wydluzyc?


ja powiem Wam tak - miałem ekipę do murowania - firma pracowała solidnie , szybko i konkretnie - do tego ZERO alkoholu - bynajmniej ja nigdy nic nie zauważyłem i nie wyczułem gdy inna ekipa już robiła dach - prawie kończyli układać dachówki - Ci pierwsi przyjechali kończyć ścianki działowe - a że był już grudzień i pogoda tego dnia kiepska przyjechali do mnie bo praca pod dachem niż na inną budowę gdzie prace mieli jeszcze na zewnątrz - przyjechało chyba 8 pracowników - aż sam się zdziwiłem że tak ich dużo .. kilku robiło inni się nudzili , kupili butelkę wódki i zaczęli szaleć - jeden zaczął dogadywać drugiemu coś o żonie .. no i się pobili ... jeszcze by było OK gdyby nie to że 2 rzuciło się na 1 - ten zadzwonił na policję ...

wszystko to wydarzyło się zaraz po tym jak odjechałem z budowy - czyli podczas mojej nieobecności 

czy wiecie jakie są konsekwencje dla wszystkich po kolei ??
przyjeżdża Policja ... zgłoszenie na kolegium dla pijących , wpis do akt pracowniczych , zerwanie umowy z generalnym wykonawcą, zgłoszenie do nadzoru budowlanego, przerwanie wszelkich prac do czasu wyjaśnienia, kłopoty dla inwestora, kłopoty dla kierownika budowy, kłopoty dla właściciela firmy w której pracował ten kto pił 

też jestem przeciwnikiem  picia !!! ale nie zawsze się uda ... 

odnośnie tych mroźnych dni ... pamiętam jak dziś ... gdy przywieźli mi więżbe dachową końcem listopada chyba to było ... noce były mroźne (-5 - :cool:  a ni ciepłe jeszcze +5  - poranek 2 ekipy zaczynały od butelki gorzkiej żołądkowej - autentycznie po 2 kieliszki na rozgrzanie i później nic już nie pili ...

----------


## nightwalker24

pozwólcie że i ja wypowiem się na temat jedzenia i picia na budowie kiedy ja byłem wykonawcą
otóż wszystko zależy w jakim rejonie się mieszka ja miałem takie szczęście że pracowałem u gospodarzy którzy z dziada pradziada mają wpojone że majstra trzeba ugościć więc zawsze miałem śniadanie obiad i podwieczorek nawet jak było zgodzone z własnym wyżywieniem oczywiście w zamian mieli wykonane różnego rodzaju przeróbki i doradztwo w sensie co i jak by można było zrobić lub przerobić
odnośnie alkoholu na budowie również jestem przeciwnikiem picia na budowie ja już to po pracy można się napić ewntualnie latem jak jest duży upał można sobie wypić jedno piwo jedno nikomu jeszcze nie zaszkodziło.

----------


## max-maniacy

mam pytanie odnośnie dziennika budowy. zaczęłam wpisy na forum dzienniki budowania - dzień po dniu. ten który jest w profilu nie bardzo mi się podoba. nie wiem teraz, co zrobić, żeby było widać te moje forum - dziennik. widać to na profilu jako posty, ale nie dziennik. do dziennika mogę kopiować te wpisy i tak zrobiłam, ale nie chcę tego robić cały czas. ktoś może mi podpowiedzieć, co z tym zrobić. i jak dodać odnośnik do dziennika pod wpisami na forum. 
mam nadzieję, że za bardzo nie zagmatwałam i ktoś mnie zrozumiał i coś podpowie.
dzięki

----------


## Esiak

jak zrobić odnośnik do dziennika/komentarzy:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-i-komentarzy

----------


## peter12

Widze wszyscy juz zaczynaja a ja jeszcze daleko w polu ale mysle ze za 2 tyg juz wodę doprowadze i jak firma znajdzie czas to i cos zacznie :Smile:

----------


## nightwalker24

nie wszyscy ja czekam na pogodę

----------


## max-maniacy

> jak zrobić odnośnik do dziennika/komentarzy:
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-i-komentarzy


dzięki Esiak, ale robiłam wg tej instrukcji i coś mi nie wyszło :Confused:

----------


## max-maniacy

jak zresztą widać na załączonym obrazku

----------


## Esiak

max-maniacy
to jest proste...  :wink:

----------


## Esiak

> jak zresztą widać na załączonym obrazku


 wchodzisz na swój dziennik i z paska adresu przeglądarki kopiujesz adres...
następnie wchodzi w "moje ustawienia" następnie "edytuj sygnaturkę"
w oknie edycji sygnaturki wpisujesz tekst, który ma się wyświetlać, np: Berlin na górce...
następnie zaznaczasz ten wpisany przez Ciebie tekst i klikasz ikonkę "wstaw odnośnik"
pokaże się okienko z prośbą o wpisanie linku, wklejasz w nim wcześniej skopiowany adres Twojego dziennika, przez "wklej" lub CTRL=V, klikasz "ok" i "zapisz sygnaturę" i to już wszystko  :smile:

----------


## Esiak

> jak zresztą widać na załączonym obrazku


 no to poniżej film instruktażowy  :wink:

----------


## Nefer

> Pytanie z innej beczki. 
> Na budowie stoi garaż, ekipa przygotowuje  szalunki, gnie pręty i  marznie z zimna. Słoneczko świeci, ale jest chłodno.
> Więc zakupiłam  czajnik elektryczny, kawę, herbatę, trochę zupek itd. i okazało się, że ich rozpieszczam.
> I moje pytanie brzmi, jak  obchodzicie się z wykonawcami ? Czy to standard ?


Ważniejsze od zupek i herbatki jest zminimalizowanie niekorzystnych warunków. Zadbać o ciepło, o kibel (żeby nie musieli po krzakach latać co u nas jest standardem), wodę i prąd w nieograniczonych ilościach.
Nie, nie gotowałam obiadów  :smile: 
Do dachu ekipy nie piły w ogóle. Wykończeniówka ? Zdarzało się -ale ja nie będę dorosłych ludzi wychowywać. Mają ubezpieczenia, ja mam swoje. Ale śledzić i pouczać ich nie zamierzałam.
Lepiej w upale zapewnić zimne napoje (nie piwo. Alkohol jak już to po robocie)

----------


## manika

Dzięki za tak liczne odpowiedzi ! :smile: 
Jeśli chodzi o obiadki to nie ma takiej opcji, bo pracuję od rana do późnych godzin wieczornych. 
A nawet jeśli by się coś zmieniło, to nie te czasy, aby obiady gotować dla 6 chłopów i jeszcze zawozić ok. 25 km na budowę. :ohmy: 
Ale jak widzę to rzeczywiście od  dostarczonej kawy, czy herbaty i drobnych rzeczy to nie zbiednieję. A ekipa to doceni.
Za alkoholem w godzinach pracy nie jestem za. Bo też pracuję i nie popijam. A potem po pracy, to niech robią co chcą. :wink:

----------


## leniin

Moja ekipa dom stawiala od 20 wrzesnia do 5 listopada (bez dachu) dostawali prawie codziennie 2 termosy z kawa. Byli zadowoleni i ja rowniez...
PS. RAz im kupilem duza pizze...

----------


## aksamitka

> nie wszyscy ja czekam na pogodę


my tez czekamy, bo u nas jeszcze bardzo zimno

----------


## Atlanta

U nas też przestój, na humusie się skończyło. Zresztą okazało się że humus jest za płytko zdjęty (pole uprawne). Geodeta umówiony pod koniec marca.

----------


## lilly20

U nas już pracują, a w zasadzie kończą stan zero. Mamy piękną i olbrzymią piaskownicę na budowie - 200t piasku  :smile:  jeszcze 100t przyjedzie jak się zrobi trochę więcej miejsca.

----------


## annaka

Co do alkoholu...hmm dla mnie dziwna w ogóle dyskusja :roll eyes:  a skąd takie, nawet nie wiem jak to określić, 'przeświadczenie' że ekipa będzie/musi/powinna 'pić' no sorry ale chyba to są normalne firmy a to jest ich normalna codzienna praca :Confused:  no chyba że ktoś postanowił zatrudnić jakichś panów spod sklepu...nie umiem sobie tego wyobrazić, w mojej ekipie pracują normalni ludzie na poziomie, są odpowiednio wykształceni, mają duże doświadczenie i cenią swoją pracę, i nie tylko w senie ceny za usługę choć to też :tongue: , ale ją po prostu lubią i spełniają się w niej tak jak w każdej innej branży. To już chyba nie te czasy że 'na budowie' pracowali Ci co nie mogli robić nic innego bo nie potrafili, byli niewykształceni itd., przecież to zawód/praca jak każda inna, wymagająca odpowiednich umiejętności, wiedzy i w dodatku całkiem nieźle płatna, choć też na pewno ciężka (ale dziś z reguły nigdzie nie ma 'lekko').
A my dalej czekamy na PNB, dziś już 32 dzień, w ubiegłym tygodniu dostaliśmy zawiadomienie że jest prowadzone postępowanie w tej sprawie i dokumenty są do wglądu przez 7dni w urzędzie w razie chęci zgłoszenia uwag :smile:  pewnie dostali też sąsiedzi...mieliście coś takiego? może to znak że pozwolenie już tuż tuż :tongue:  a poza tym powoli przymierzamy się do zakupów-dojechała już część stali (a kupiona już całość), pustaki już dawno czekają, a w przyszłym tygodniu prawdopodobnie będzie akcja 'więźba', rozglądamy się za dachówką (na razie mamy jedną wyceną 21tys :roll eyes: )...powoli coś się dzieje. 
Życzymy powodzenia wszystkim którzy już zaczęli no i oby reszta nie musiała długo czekać na ten moment  (u mnie na razie piękne słoneczko ale podobno wieczorem ma padać śnieg)  :bye:

----------


## Blechert

Annaka - budowlane firmy to nie są tak całkiem normalne firmy zatrudniające normalnych ludzi. Gdy dużo płacisz, masz szansę pracować z dobrymi fachowcami, ale ich życiorysów lepiej nie znać. Przypuszczam, że większość inwestorów nie mogłaby spać po nocach gdyby wiedzieli kto im buduje domy...

----------


## Dziuby

Przeciez nawet wyksztalceni robotnicy teoretycznie moga pic na budowie, zwlaszcza gdy nikt ich nie pilnuje, najlepiej gdy ktos caly czas jest z nimi ale wiadomo, ze nie kazdy moze, nikt nie zostawi swojej pracy, zeby siedziec na budowie. Moim zdaniem wazniejsze od wyksztalcenia jest doswiadczenie. Gdybym miala do wyboru mlodych chlopcow zaraz po studiach bez doswiadczenia lub starszych chlopow bez szkoly ale z kilkunasto lub kilkudziesiecio letnim stazem pracy, wybralabym tych drugich. Ale to moje zdanie.

----------


## nightwalker24

powiem tak spotkałem wielu fachowców i naprawdę by spotkać fachowca który nie pije to trzeba go ze świecą szukać i to bardzo grubą świecą 
w zeszłym roku przyszła do mnie znajoma żeby jej postawić ganek lub jak kto woli wiatrołap niestety nie mogłem się tym zająć to wzięła innego dobrego fachowca ale dobrego przez pierwsze 3 dni potem musiała go zawiść rano do sklepu on wypił 100 g alkoholu i z powrotem na budowę i wieczne pilnowanie by się nie napił i powiedziała nigdy więcej pijaków i czeka na mnie bo w tym roku chce postawić jeszcze jedną przybudówkę i powiedziała że mogę po godzinach nawet po jednym bloczku stawiać a ona poczeka

----------


## annaka

*blechert.pl*
no bardzo ciekawa teoria :ohmy:  nie zaprzeczę że pewnie 'zdarza się' ale żeby to była jakaś taka ewidentna cecha 'budowlańców' i tylko budowlańców to dość daleko posunięte stwierdzenie chyba :roll eyes:  że już nie skomentuje "to nie są tak całkiem normalne firmy zatrudniające normalnych ludzi"...z własnego doświadczenia powiem tak, że ekipę która będzie u mnie pracować, z pewnych względów, znam tak dobrze że lepiej się nie da  :big tongue:  co więcej mogę śmiało powiedzieć że znam ich życiorysy i ku zdziwieniu niektórych mogę zapewnić że żaden z panów nie jest, nigdy nie był i nic nie wskazuję na to aby w najbliższej przyszłości miał być - alkoholikiem, no i ja uważam że są NORMALNI (hmm może ja nie jestem i tylko tak mi się wydaję). Większość z nich to mężowie i ojcowie, młodsi mają dziewczyny/ narzeczone, mieszkają w normalnych fajnych domkach, jeżdżą normalnymi i porządnymi samochodami, jeżdżą na wakacje z rodzinami (ku nie zadowoleniu inwestorów bo to jednak zazwyczaj sezon :big tongue: ), poza pracą chodzą w normalnych i czystych ciuchach :big tongue:  ...hmm nie wiem jak jeszcze objawia się normalność :sick:

----------


## nightwalker24

na budowach większość pracowników pije i w wielu przypadkach są to pracownicy z ulicy lub z pod sklepu

----------


## Dziuby

Ale nie tylko Ci spod sklepu i Ci zle ubrani i nie wyksztalcenie pija. Ile jest tych porzadnych, wyksztalconych mezow, ojcow w AA. Tez maja piekne domy, samochody a jadnak problem z alkoholem jest i pija zarowno kobiety jak i mezczyzni.

----------


## Dziuby

Podpowie mi ktos czy mozna wydluzyc dach zeby zadaszyc taras gdy mam juz plany na budowe? Czy to juz zbyt duza ingerencja?

----------


## lilly20

A co na to projektant adaptujący????

----------


## annaka

> Przeciez nawet wyksztalceni *robotnicy teoretycznie moga pic na budowie*, zwlaszcza gdy nikt ich nie pilnuje, najlepiej gdy ktos caly czas jest z nimi ale wiadomo, ze nie kazdy moze, nikt nie zostawi swojej pracy, zeby siedziec na budowie.


A czy Ty *teoretycznie* nie możesz pić w swojej pracy? Nie pijesz tylko dlatego że ktoś Cie pilnuje czy tylko dlatego że nie jesteś robotnikiem na budowie? :tongue:

----------


## annaka

> Ale nie tylko Ci spod sklepu i Ci zle ubrani i nie wyksztalcenie pija. Ile jest tych porzadnych, wyksztalconych mezow, ojcow w AA. Tez maja piekne domy, samochody a jadnak problem z alkoholem jest i pija zarowno kobiety jak i mezczyzni.


To już bardziej rozumiem  :wink:

----------


## Dziuby

Nie pytalam go, wolalam najpierw poradzic sie Bocianow, projektanta moge zapytac dopiero za miesiac jak bede w pl. Napewno pomysli " co za niezdecydowana baba" ale niestety to prawda :sad:

----------


## Dziuby

No ja nie pije w pracy, choc nie jestem robotnikiem ani dlatego, ze mnie ktos pilnuje a dlatego, ze w mojej "pracy" to ja musze pilnowac mojej malej pociechy 24h na dobe (no procz czasu gdy spedza w przedszkolu).  :tongue:

----------


## annaka

> No ja nie pije w pracy, choc nie jestem robotnikiem ani dlatego, ze mnie ktos pilnuje a dlatego, ze w mojej "pracy" to ja musze pilnowac mojej malej pociechy 24h na dobe (no procz czasu gdy spedza w przedszkolu).


Zazdroszczę fajnej pracy :smile:  No ale myślę mimo wszystko że to nie jedyny powód że nie pijesz w pracy  :big tongue:  
A wracając na tory wątku i co do twojego pytania odnośnie dachu- to mamy podobny dylemat tyle że odwrotny :wink:  Mamy w projekcie właśnie zadaszony taras (tzn. jakby przeciągnięty/dłuższy dach na tarasem) i zastanawiamy się czy z tego nie zrezygnować. Początkowo wydawało mi się to fajnym rozwiązaniem, że cień, że deszcz nie straszny...ale mąż był nie dawno w domku z podobnym rozwiązaniem i twierdzi że bardzo 'ściemnia' to salon :roll eyes:  po pierwsze nie wiem czy mogę mu wierzyć :big tongue:  a po drugie faktycznie nie pomyśleliśmy o takiej możliwości...taras i drzwi mamy od strony zachodniej, wiec w sumie słoneczko popołudniami i tak już nie mocne i nisko więc może coś w tym jest. Na stronie południowej mamy duże przeszklenie bo wykusz z dużymi oknami więc światło wpadnie...nie wiem :Confused:  A generalnie musielibyśmy podjąć decyzję szybko jeśli mamy zamawiać więźbę...myślę że w naszym przypadku to przejdzie bez zmiany projektu, bo generalnie nie zmieni się kąt dachu ani nic takiego, byłby po prostu wyrównany na całej długości. Mylę się?

----------


## Dziuby

Nie sadze zeby to jakos za bradzo przyciemnialo salon zwlaszcza od zachodu. Jak slonko juz nisko to dach go nie zasloni. Nasz projekt bardzo przypomina Wasz o ile to ten ze zdjecia. A przez okna w wykuszu duzo swiatla wpadnie. Mnie kusi wizja obiadkow na tarasie, a nawet gdy pada mozna pooddychac swiezym powietrzem i nie zmoknac. I nie zaleje prania :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

u nas w pracy można pić tylko w imieniny szefa  :big grin:

----------


## annaka

> Nie sadze zeby to jakos za bradzo przyciemnialo salon zwlaszcza od zachodu. Jak slonko juz nisko to dach go nie zasloni. Nasz projekt bardzo przypomina Wasz o ile to ten ze zdjecia. A przez okna w wykuszu duzo swiatla wpadnie. Mnie kusi wizja obiadkow na tarasie, a nawet gdy pada mozna pooddychac swiezym powietrzem i nie zmoknac. I nie zaleje prania


To właśnie były moje argumenty jak sobie ten daszek wymyśliłam (bo to chyba mój pomysł i architekta też bo on to zaproponował). Ale teraz trochę mam mętlik w głowie i w sumie nie wiem, bo jeszcze zaczęłam się zastanawiać nad ogólnym wyglądem bo mamy też garaż i jest jakby trochę cofnięty w stosunku do bryły, czyli dach nad nim też, potem trochę 'normalnego' dachu domu, potem znowu dach przedłużony...nie wiem czy nie za dużo tego (wiem że w porę się zastanawiam ale to chyba przez to czekanie na PNB bo wcześniej ciągle coś zmienialiśmy, załatwialiśmy a tu nagle trzeba tylko czekać :tongue: ) a w końcu założenie było żeby domek był maksymalnie prosty, skromny... A Wy budujecie wg. jakiegoś gotowego projektu czy indywidualny? Może się pochwalisz :smile:  I oczywiście w awatarku jest nasz przyszły domek, wg. projektu indywidualnego (ze względu na maksymalne dostosowanie do działki i potrzeb, bo bryła bardzo prosta, tradycyjna jak widać)

----------


## lilly20

Myśmy dokonywali przedłużenia połaci dachowej i było to potraktowane jako zmiana w projekcie ale było to robione w czasie adaptacji i dopiero żeśmy składali pozwolnie na budowę jak już dokonaliśmy wszystkich zmian. Projekt kupowaliśmy dwa lata przed budową, więc mieliśmy dużo czasu do namysłu jakich zmian dokonać  :smile:  A i tak dopiero jak się zamieszka to się widzi co by można jeszcze zmienić, zbudować inaczej...

----------


## Dziuby

My mamy projekt indywidualny. Na poczatku chcielismy Gracjana, ale w nim nie ma piwnicy i jeszcze pare rzeczy bylo by do zmiany. Koszty projektu + zmiany = za duze koszty i za duzo roboty. Mamy, ze tak powiem znajomego projektanta, ktory narysowal nam projekt wedle naszych oczekiwan. Nasz projekt to taki gracjan po liftingu :smile:  
I chyba jednak zrobie pralnie na parterze a garderobe na gorze i z lazienki na gorze zsyp do pralni. Za pomysl zsypu dziekuje pewnej pani bociankowej, ktorej imienia nie pamietam :smile:

----------


## Dziuby

O juz znalazlam CRONIN dzieki za pomysl :tongue:

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

dziuby to moze pochwalicie sie tym projektem, prosze o zdjęcia jesli to tylko mozliwe

----------


## Dziuby

Chetnie bym sie pochwalila ale projekt mam w pl a na laptopie tylko swoje bazgroly, ktore zrobilam w paint-cie. Ale moge Ci na priv opisac co nieco. Widze, ze budujesz gracjana - heh dobry wybor :smile:

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

nasz gracjan również został nieco zmodyfikowany, mamy nadzieję że to ułatwi nam mieszkanie w nim, a zmiany możesz zobaczyć w naszym dziennkiu budowy

----------


## gogi25

Witam wszystkich. Pierwszy raz zaglądam na to forum. Podobnie jak Wy zaczynam w tym roku budowę wymarzonego domku. Również myślałam o "gracjanie" i wielu innych projektach, które można wkomponować w działkę z wjazdem od zachodu. Padło na projekt indywidualny. Dom około 150 m pow użytkowej+ garaż dwustanowiskowy w bryle. Projekt się robi, czyli zostanie tylko złożyć o PNB i czekać. Buduję w okolicach Białegostoku.
Podobnie jak *ziuta62* będę mieć kuchnię kaflową, myślę jak ją w projekcie ująć.
Mam pytanie:
Czy jeżeli mam nad domem ściankę kolankową to czy nad garażem też muszę ją mieć? Nie bardzo chcę, bo pomieszczenie nad nim wychodzi wielkie a na jego wielkości mi nie zależy, gdyż to będzie po prosty stryszek.

----------


## ziuta62

Gogi25 zaglądnij tuta                                                                                                                                                                jhttp://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?144551-KUCHNIA-KAFLOWA-.-Pomóżmy-sobie-znaleźć-inspiracje/page2&highlight=kuchnia+kaflowa

Jak wpiszesz w wyszukiwanie zaawansowane kuchnia kaflowa to tam jest kilka tematów. Zmień wyszukiwanie  na tytuły.

----------


## kalina11

Ja także witam wszystkich,

zaczynamy jak pogoda będzie łaskawsza, PNB czeka od października, zakupy częściowo poczynione, pozdrawiam wszystkich bocianków.

----------


## kalina11

czytałam wcześniej, że ktoś z Was kupił niedawno stal po 2500-2750/ tonę gdzie można tak tanio kupić stal

Pozdrawiam

----------


## annaka

> czytałam wcześniej, że ktoś z Was kupił niedawno stal po 2500-2750/ tonę gdzie można tak tanio kupić stal
> 
> Pozdrawiam


My kupiliśmy po 2750 - na południu naszego pięknego kraju :wink:  ale w niektórych skłądach już zdecydowanie droższa ...

----------


## kalina11

ja też jestem z południa, u nas nawet po 3650

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ja kupowalem dzis w poznaniu brakujace mi prety fi12 po 2,5 pln netto/kg z dostawa za free

polecam niniejszym hurtownie ROMOS w poznaniu na ul. torowej

----------


## matmateusz

My kupiliśmy stal w tym tygodniu w Swadzimiu koło Poznania MARKSTAL.
wyniosło nas to  2300 netto z odbiorem osobistym (fi 12żebrowana).

----------


## annaka

> My kupiliśmy po 2750 - na południu naszego pięknego kraju ale w niektórych skłądach już zdecydowanie droższa ...


Podałam cenę brutto...więc netto, jak dobrze liczę tak na szybko, to coś około 2235zł z transportem w cenie (ale bardziej na południu niż Rybnik, okolice Nowego Sącza :wink: )

----------


## gogi25

Dzięki  *ziuta62*. Już byłam na tym forum. Piękne są te kuchnie kaflowe. Znalazłam "model", który mi odpowiada. Na jego podstawie będę czarować swój magiczny piec

----------


## aksamitka

*annka* mozesz mi podac namiary?

----------


## sco-check

Witajcie Bocianki i cała Reszta
Przyłączam się do grupy z wiadomych powodów  :smile: 
Na pozwolenie czekaliśmy 10 dni, więc na razie to mogę uznać za sukcesik.
W chwili obecnej kolekcjonujemy materiały, na fundamenty już wsio zakupione, stropy także ( bo podobno lada chwila mają podrożeć), za maxa zapłacimy w tym miesiącu (bo podwyżka od 1kwietnia wisi nad głową). 
Z rozpoczęciem prac na razie się wstrzymujemy ze względów pogodowych. Wczoraj np. spadł śnieg :/

Czy ktoś z Bocianków jest z łódzkiego ???

----------


## mkslonik

Siemka ja jestem z łodzkiego ale niestety nie uda mi się zacząć teraz bo projekt jeszcze u architekta mam nadzieje ze w sierpniu rusze z fundamentami bo ekipa juz zaklepana.

----------


## dusiaka

> Witajcie Bocianki i cała Reszta
> Przyłączam się do grupy z wiadomych powodów 
> Na pozwolenie czekaliśmy 10 dni, więc na razie to mogę uznać za sukcesik.
> W chwili obecnej kolekcjonujemy materiały, na fundamenty już wsio zakupione, stropy także ( bo podobno lada chwila mają podrożeć), za maxa zapłacimy w tym miesiącu (bo podwyżka od 1kwietnia wisi nad głową). 
> Z rozpoczęciem prac na razie się wstrzymujemy ze względów pogodowych. Wczoraj np. spadł śnieg :/
> 
> Czy ktoś z Bocianków jest z łódzkiego ???


*sco-check* - witamy  :Smile:  Ja jestem z łódzkiego, obecnie miastowa, docelowo powiat łódzki wschodni.
Na PnB nadal czekam, materiałów żadnych nie mam, mam wiele wycen wykonawców, szukam najlepszej oferty.
W planach jest wbicie łopaty 10-11 kwietnia.

----------


## annaka

> *annka* mozesz mi podac namiary?


Oczywiście, ale popołudniu/wieczorem. Załatwiał to mąż więc będzie miał jakiś kontakt na pewno  :smile: 
 Dodam tylko że zaliczkowaliśmy tą stal gdzieś w grudniu chyba, no i kupiliśmy na całą budowę łącznie chyba 3,5t - nie wiem szczerze mówiąc czy to miało wpływ na cenę. No i ta po 2750 to fi12, kupiliśmy też inne fi  :smile:  ale przyznaje bez bicia że nie znam szczegółów w sensie ile jakiej i po ile, nie mam jeszcze faktury to też nie sprawdzę (będzie gdzieś w przyszłym tygodniu gdy dowiozą ostatnią partię więc ewentualnie wtedy mogę dać znać co i jak) U nas póki co zajmuję się takimi rzeczami małżonek ja dostaję tylko info co zakupił i o ile zbiednieliśmy (moje pyt uzupełniające ograniczają się do 'czemu tak drogo' :big grin:  )

----------


## sco-check

Faktycznie ta stal w rewelacyjnej cenie.
Ja właśnie spojrzałam w papiery i my 30 stycznia za stal 12 płaciliśmy 3380 za tonę z transportem :/ normalnie pochlastać się idzie.
To całe zakupywanie materiału, to mega kosztowny kurs na to jak się nie dać oskubać przez np. hurt bud. Z każdym zakupem jesteś mądrzejszy i lżejsze masz konto  :wink:

----------


## sco-check

> Siemka ja jestem z łodzkiego ale niestety nie uda mi się zacząć teraz bo projekt jeszcze u architekta mam nadzieje ze w sierpniu rusze z fundamentami bo ekipa juz zaklepana.





> *sco-check* - witamy  Ja jestem z łódzkiego, obecnie miastowa, docelowo powiat łódzki wschodni.
> Na PnB nadal czekam, materiałów żadnych nie mam, mam wiele wycen wykonawców, szukam najlepszej oferty.
> W planach jest wbicie łopaty 10-11 kwietnia.


Witajcie Łodziaki  :smile: 
Ciekawe czy z moich okolic ktoś się odezwie.

----------


## Atlanta

My się budujemy 60 km od Łodzi i jesteśmy na etapie szukania taniej stali

----------


## max-maniacy

wielkie dzięki Esiak :big lol: 
jak widać działa.
ze świeżych wiadomości - przyszła decyzja z energetyki odnośnie przyłącza! teraz już możemy składać o pozwolenie i czekać (mam nadzieję, że niedługo)
pozdrawiam

----------


## Blechert

Tomasz-Antkowiak - ja też kupuję pręty zbrojeniowe w ROMOS, tyle że mi one służą do oznaczania poziomów kostki w trakcie układanie granitu na budowach :smile:

----------


## aztec252

Witam wszystkich! Jesteśmy z Jaworzna i również planujemy w tym roku rozpocząć budowę. Obecnie poszukujemy ekipy z terenów śląskiego. Mamy namiar na dwie ale jeszcze do weryfikacji. Jeśli macie namiary na sprawdzone ekipy budowlane, bardzo proszę o informację :smile:  Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących!

----------


## Esiak

> Tomasz-Antkowiak - ja też kupuję pręty zbrojeniowe w ROMOS, tyle że mi one służą do oznaczania poziomów kostki w trakcie układanie granitu na budowach


 jeśli potrzebna jest większa ilość stali w Poznaniu lub okolicach proponuje dzwonić do Centrozłomu 
[email protected]48 61 843 60 59

----------


## _Gosiaczek_

Witam serdecznie, potrzebuję Waszej pomocy.
Nie wiedziałam, gdzie opisać mój problem, dotyczy on początków budowy, więc może będziecie w stanie mi odpowiedzieć. 
W chwili obecnej sporządzany jest projekt przyłącza wodociągowego dla naszego małego osiedla domków jednorodzinnych. Mamy możliwość wyboru czy chcemy aby przyłącze zostało zaprojektowane tak, aby było w drodze czyli kilka metrów od działki lub też od razu ze studzienką wodomierzową już na samej działce.
Jeśli poradzicie mi, że w drodze to problem się rozwiązuje, jeśli nie to zapraszam do dalszej części posta  :wink: 
Na chwilę obecną jeszcze nie mam zamiaru się budować, jeśli już to baaardzo małymi kroczkami, wybudowanie przy dobrych wiatrach zajmie ok. 5 lat.
Na czas budowy na działce postawię zbiornik 1000 l, który będzie zbierał deszczówkę, więc na cele budowlane wody będzie pod dostatkiem.
Ciekawi mnie czy po prostu mi się opłaca podciągać wodę już teraz bezpośrednio na działkę.
Nie ma znaczenia czy zdecyduję się na wariant pierwszy czy drugi, koszt sporządzenia projektu ponoszę ten sam  
Co radzicie? Jeśli już podciągnę wodę na działkę to gdzie umieścić tą studzienkę? Mniej więcej wiem jak będzie wyglądał mój przyszły dom, ale do tego jeszcze daleka droga.
Na działce będzie musiało być zaprojektowane szambo, czy ewentualna studzienka nie będzie jakąś przeszkodą? 
Wjazd na działkę mam od strony południowej, więc rozkład pomieszczeń względem stron świata będzie odwrócony o 180 stopni, nietypowo jak dla większości polskich domów. 
Gdzie mam umieścić tą studzienkę tak, aby w przyszłości nie kolidowała z szambem (którego jeszcze nie ma)?

----------


## cronin

Jeżeli plany masz tak odległe, to ja bym nie robiła teraz przyłącza, po co ponosić koszty, a sytuacja życiowa zawsze się może zmienić, plany też.

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

a ja bym sie przylaczyla od razu, wiem z doswiadczenia ze jesli sie zrobi przylacze od razu to wychodzi sporo mniej niz potem za kilka lat

----------


## Dziuby

Ja jestem tego samego zdania co Marzenka i Mariusz, my za przylacz do wodociagu placilismy jakies 2 - 3 lata temu (6tys) a teraz brat szwagra chce sie przylaczyc i ponoc powiedzieli mu 12 tys. A poza tym i tak predzej czy pozniej bedziesz musiala to zrobic, ja wolalabym predzej, poniewaz papierologii i zalatwian przy budowie jest bardzo duzo a tak przynajmniej jedna sprawde bedziesz miala z glowy. Tylko musisz dobrze przemyslec gdzie zrobic studzienke.

----------


## Blechert

_Gosiaczek_  daj to najlepiej od wewnątrz tuż przy linii płotu, ale nie w linii płotu i z dala od wjazdów i furtek, żeby potem nie przerabiać. Płot zwykle ma do 40 cm szerokości. Z przyłączami bywają ceregiele więc lepiej od razu zrobić.

----------


## alic

Lepiej zrobić przyłącze od razu,woda na budowie jest potrzebna prawie non stop,my też mieliśmy zbiornik 1000l który trzeba było napełniać,nie ma co liczyć na deszczówkę,bo z tym może być różnie.Mamy także własną studnię i to był pomysł w dechę!!!

----------


## Jarek104

Również witam wszystkich forumowiczów.
Za tydzień mam nadzieje mieć w domu projekt naszego domu: Adam z Pprojekt
http://pprojekt.pl/projekt3517-adam__148_6_m,opis.html

Czekaliśmy na niego dwa miesiące, ponieważ wybraliśmy go jako pierwsi w PL  :smile: 

Ekipa jest umówiona na lipiec, mam nadzieję, że do tego czasu uwinę się z pozwoleniem i adaptacją  :smile: 

Chcielibyśmy w tym roku mieć SSO, wiosną 2013 okna i instalacje. Trzymajcie kciuki!

----------


## aksuda

Witam wszystkich
My już zaczęliśmy budowę naszego domku. Pogoda pozwoliła rozpocząć budowę wcześniej , więc korzystamy ze sprzyjającej aury i budujemy.Nasze prace zaczęliśmy 25 lutego. Jak część z Was niektóre materiały zakupiliśmy w grudniu , pozwoliło to zaoszczędzić trochę kasy na późniejsze szaleństwa(może :big grin: ). Dom stawiamy wg projektu Jabłoń w okolicach Zielonej Góry.

----------


## Dziuby

Aksuda tylko pozazdroscic, u nas jeszcze snieg :sad:

----------


## aksamitka

*Dziuby* u nas podobnie, śniegu co prawda na działce juz niewiele ale na drodze dojazdowej lód i nie da sie wjechać  :sad:

----------


## _Gosiaczek_

*Serdecznie dziękuję za odpowiedzi!* 
Zdecydowałam się na studzienkę wodomierzową, umieszczę ją na działce 2 m od drogi i 1 m od granicy z sąsiadem, z dala od furtek i wjazdów na działkę. mam jeszcze jedno pytanie skoro jesteście tacy pomocni  :smile: 
Czy mogłabym umieścić szambo w podjeździe? Byłoby to ok 5 m od studzienki wodomierzowej. Czy tutaj również muszą być zachowane odległości? Znalazłam rysunek, na którym widnieje, iż odległość od studni to 15 m, ale oni chyba mają na myśli studnię głębinową a nie taką jak moja. Chyba, że jestem w błędzie.

----------


## aksuda

Dziuby i Aksamitka mam nadzieję ,że śnieg u Was szybko zniknie i też będziecie mogli ruszyć z pracami. :yes:

----------


## fudzi444

Nie zaglądałem tu przez chwilkę i dzisiaj nadrabiam nieobecność. Prośba o namiary na składy ze stalą z małopolski lub śląska, *anaaka* pisała o stali w bardzo dobrej cenie.

----------


## ulka76

Witam! i mnie nie było chwilkę....a jak czytam to dzieje się tu, oj dzieje...
U nas na razie w miarę spokojnie, czekamy na ostateczne pozwolenie....
Dzisiaj postawiliśmy na działce "wygódkę", został zdjęty humus, przygotowane wszystko do postawienia blaszaka, który dotrze we wtorek...
i myślę że zaraz po świętach wylejemy w końcu fundamenty  :smile:

----------


## Sophjo

> Witajcie Łodziaki 
> Ciekawe czy z moich okolic ktoś się odezwie.


my też Łódź :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

> Dziuby i Aksamitka mam nadzieję ,że śnieg u Was szybko zniknie i też będziecie mogli ruszyć z pracami.


tez mam taka nadzieje bo chcieliśmy wyczyścić studnie ale gość ze sprzętem nie wjedzie  :sad: 

a dzis jak na złość pada śnieg  :mad:

----------


## max-maniacy

u nas śnieg już zniknął, byliśmy nawet na działeczce. ale samochód musiał zostać przy drodze głównej, a dalej kalosze i heja :yes: 
każdego dnia upewniam się, że decyzja odnośnie budowy domu była słuszna. właśnie wczoraj wprowadzili się nad nami nowi sąsiedzi, a dziś już nas zalali.  a tak cobyśmy nie mieli za nudnej niedzieli  :big grin:

----------


## sco-check

a dziś w łódzkim piękne słońce, więc chyba lada dzień trzeba spiąć poślady i zacząć działać  :smile:

----------


## mkslonik

Słońce fajne ale wiatr chłodny niestety jeszcze

----------


## R&K

nie  ma co narzekać tylko kto może brać się do roboty  :wink:  piekna pogoda zapowiadana jest na ten tydzien i kolejny weekend 
a przymrozki nocami moga sie do maja jeszcze pojawiać ...  ale tyle to chyba nie macie zamiaru czekać -  co ??

----------


## aksuda

> tez mam taka nadzieje bo chcieliśmy wyczyścić studnie ale gość ze sprzętem nie wjedzie 
> 
> a dzis jak na złość pada śnieg


Powoli zaczynam się zastanawiać czy w tym samym kraju się budujemy u nas piękne słońce 10 stopni za oknem i troszkę wiatr wieje. :big grin: 
Pogoda nam dopisuje więc nasza budowa postępuje wczoraj postawili bloczki fundamentowe , w poniedziałek mąż będzie je ocieplał więc do piątku myślę że wylejemy stan zero i ruszymy ze stawianiem ścian :cool:

----------


## aksamitka

*aksuda* bo zachód zawsze cieplejszy, nie to co  tereny podgórskie  :sad:

----------


## aksuda

Mam nadzieję , że jednak wiosna i u Was już niedługo zagości :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

1/3 law wykopana... jutro moze uda mi sie po pracy machnac drugie tyle i jakos w ciagu tygodnie, moze 1/5 tygodnie zalejemy lawy... oby tylko pogoda sie utrzymala

----------


## Marlid

mój koparkowy kazał zadzwonić w maju . mówi ,że ziemia zmarznięta na metr. u was rozmarzło ?

----------


## Dziuby

> Mam nadzieję , że jednak wiosna i u Was już niedługo zagości


Dzieki, mamy i my taka nadzieje. Zanim snieg calkiem zniknie i ziemia obeschnie (zeby gruszki dojechaly) to jeszcze chyba ze 3 tygodnie. Heh budowa uczy pokory :yes:  ale wytrzymalam 3 lata czekajac na papiery, wytrzymam i 3 tygodnie. Heh, srednio co kilkanascie minut w myslach mam budowe, co jak zrobic, co jeszcze ewentualnie znienic, czy pogoda dopisze... chyba glupieje :Confused:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Jam mam tak samo więc to chyba norma. Po tej budowie to chyba do psychologa zacznę uczęszczać. Dziś walkowałem temat styropianu na fundamenty... pół dnia to analizowałem. Na forum oczywiście opinie od prawa do lewa, ale zawsze człowiek coś tam wysupła z tego wszystkiego. Generalnie nie jest lekko. No ale jakoś trzeba iść do przodu. Byle do końca tej budowy... oby z powodzeniem. Uff......

----------


## lilly20

Witam  :smile:  u nas aż tak bardzo ziemia nie jest zmarznięta, byliśmy w czoraj na budowie ogólnie pooglądać i trochę posprzątać, jak wlazłam w wykop pod drenaże to się po kolana zatopiłam  :smile:  więc ziemia nie jest zmarznięta. Na ten tydzień zapowiadają u nas fajną pogodę - nawet w nocy ma być dodatnia temperatura. Jeszcze nigdy w życiu tak nie czekałam na wiosnę jak teraz. Sprawdzam prognozę kilka razy w ciągu dnia, oszaleć można  :sad:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> mój koparkowy kazał zadzwonić w maju . mówi ,że ziemia zmarznięta na metr. u was rozmarzło ?



nie, ziemia nie jest ani zmarznieta ani przesiaknieta woda

ale u nas na dzialce generalnie nie ma problemu z woda, pod humusem mamy zwirek i solidne nosne piaski, gnieniegdzie poprzerasane jakimis mega twardymi zylami (grubosci ok 10-12cm i szerokosci ok metra, aby to przebic trzeba kruszc kilofem, lopata nie daje rady, tylko snopy iskier krzesa :smile: ) co dziwne po rozkruszeniu na mniejsze grudki, mozna to kruszyc w rekach juz.

wody nie ma bo niedaleko (moze ok 500m) mamy autostrade biegnaca w zaglebieniu zatem poziom wod gruntowych dramatycznie spadl i nawet po elewnych deszczach mamy szybcko sucho bo wszytsko wsiaka gleboko.

----------


## surgi22

> Jam mam tak samo więc to chyba norma. Po tej budowie to chyba do psychologa zacznę uczęszczać. Dziś walkowałem temat styropianu na fundamenty... pół dnia to analizowałem. Na forum oczywiście opinie od prawa do lewa, ale zawsze człowiek coś tam wysupła z tego wszystkiego. Generalnie nie jest lekko. No ale jakoś trzeba iść do przodu. Byle do końca tej budowy... oby z powodzeniem. Uff......


Jaka konkluzja w sprawie styro na fundamenty ?

----------


## aksuda

> Jam mam tak samo więc to chyba norma. Po tej budowie to chyba do psychologa zacznę uczęszczać. Dziś walkowałem temat styropianu na fundamenty... pół dnia to analizowałem. Na forum oczywiście opinie od prawa do lewa, ale zawsze człowiek coś tam wysupła z tego wszystkiego. Generalnie nie jest lekko. No ale jakoś trzeba iść do przodu. Byle do końca tej budowy... oby z powodzeniem. Uff......


My będziemy kładli styropian ekstrudowany XPS firmy BASF 10 lub 12 cm , izolacja pionowa Botament , grunt o symbolu BE 901-pierwsza warstwa , BE 90-druga i trzecia warstwa. Ale tak jak mówisz każdy robi inaczej a decyzje trzeba podjąć samemu. :yes:

----------


## matmateusz

oj my też postanowiliśmy nie zwlekać!! :smile: 
tym sposobem humus zdjęty, fundamenty wykopane, zbrojenie jest,a jutro.... wylewamy fundamenty !!
wprawdzie w tym tyg. pogoda nam pokazała, że nie ma to jak budować jednak gdy ciepło na dworze, ale ten tydzień zapowiada się piękny więc działajcie kto może :wink: 

hmm... my nigdy nie cieszyliśmy się tak bardzo z końca zimy!  :big grin:

----------


## tomanek4

> mój koparkowy kazał zadzwonić w maju . mówi ,że ziemia zmarznięta na metr. u was rozmarzło ?


Marlid gdzie budujesz że tak jeszcze macie zmarznietą ziemię? W poznańskim mamy rozmarznięte, ale nie mamy tyle szczęścia co TomaszAntkowiak, gliniaste podłoże, jak ściagał wczoraj humus koparką to jakby w cieście jeździł, na wierzchu co prawda nie było najgorzej, nawet wyglądało że sucho ale na pół metra pod powierzchnią mokra glina, czy jak napisali nam w warunkach technicznych przyłącza wodnego-gliny piaszczyste. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomanek4

> oj my też postanowiliśmy nie zwlekać!!
> tym sposobem humus zdjęty, fundamenty wykopane, zbrojenie jest,a jutro.... wylewamy fundamenty !!
> wprawdzie w tym tyg. pogoda nam pokazała, że nie ma to jak budować jednak gdy ciepło na dworze, ale ten tydzień zapowiada się piękny więc działajcie kto może
> 
> hmm... my nigdy nie cieszyliśmy się tak bardzo z końca zimy!


 My ruszamy z fundamentami od następnego poniedziałku, w nadchodzącym tygodniu jeszcze geodeta, zamawianie materiałów,w jednej hurtowni stali, w drugiej bloczków i betonu więc nie możemy się doczekać no i tylko, jak napisałeś, liczyć że pogoda dopisze. Acha jeszcze trzeba zamówić garaż taki blaszany co by było gdzie graty z budowy trzymać i ich nie taszczyć samochodem codzień  :smile:

----------


## Blechert

_Gosiaczek_ szambo pod podjazdem oznacza, że będziesz miała duży dekiel na środku placu plus dodatkowe koszty za wymurowanie studzienki tak, żeby dekiel pasował do poziomu kostki na placu. Nie każdemu się to podoba. Najlepiej koło płotu z rurą do wypompowywania wmurowaną w spód płotu klinkierowego. Beczka wtedy sama się obsługuje bez wchodzenia Ci na plac :smile:

----------


## _Gosiaczek_

To tak można? W życiu bym na to nie wpadła.  Kurcze to forum jest niesamowite! 
Ogromnie dziękuję za pomoc *blechert.pl*  :smile: 
Nawet znalazłam artykuł ilustrujący to co proponujesz http://muratordom.pl/instalacje/inst...i,38_5215.html
http://muratordom.pl/instalacje/inst...y,38_7477.html
Raz jeszcze dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Otrzymałam ofertę od firmy Toi Toi i finalizujemy zamówienie. Dla zainteresowanych podaję koszta. Wupożyczenie na 16 tygodni z ubezpieczeniem od spalenia i kradzieży, transport i serwis co 2 tygodnie brutto 1100zł. Przy czym nie będziemy płacić całości bo serwis będzie można regulować w trakcie budowy. SSO nie trwa 16 tygodni- są przerwy technologiczne i niestety ze względu na pogodę więc nie będzie potrzeby serwisowania w tych okresach co można załatwić na telefon. Tak więc nie powinno nas to kosztowac więcej jak 800zł na 16 tygodni. Odkupienie nie wchodzi w grę bo około 400zł kosztuje taka toaleta używana, ale co z serwisem?
W ogóle to polecam tą firmę, błyskawiczna reakcja i super obsługa. Myslę, że są terminowi.

Proszę również o podpowiedż gdzie sie rozglądać najlepiej za blaszakiem na narzędzia? Małopolska w dalszym ciągu.

 A ze spraw czysto budowlanych to wniosek z kompletem dokumentów do PNB złożony. 
Beton obliczony , 104 m3.  Wysłałam zapytanie do Zanexu w Nowym Targu. 
Stali niewiele tylko 2 tony/ nie wliczona siatka na chudziak i ściany dociskowe.
Podam ceny jak tylko mi poodpisują. My wszystko jak na razie na e-mail załatwiamy.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Dziuby

Ziuta 62, mozesz zapytac o beton w Osielcu, nam tam powiedzieli taniej i jak zostanie betonu to go zabieraja (choc slyszalam opinie, ze maja gorszy beton niz w zanexie). My bralismy beton z zanexu w Jablonce 220zl/kubik, przy wiekszej ilosci napewno daja upust, nam dali 215zl za kubik w pazdzierniku, bralismy na piwnice ponad 80m3.

----------


## tomanek4

> Otrzymałam ofertę od firmy Toi Toi i finalizujemy zamówienie. Dla zainteresowanych podaję koszta. Wupożyczenie na 16 tygodni z ubezpieczeniem od spalenia i kradzieży, transport i serwis co 2 tygodnie brutto 1100zł. Przy czym nie będziemy płacić całości bo serwis będzie można regulować w trakcie budowy. SSO nie trwa 16 tygodni- są przerwy technologiczne i niestety ze względu na pogodę więc nie będzie potrzeby serwisowania w tych okresach co można załatwić na telefon. Tak więc nie powinno nas to kosztowac więcej jak 800zł na 16 tygodni. Odkupienie nie wchodzi w grę bo około 400zł kosztuje taka toaleta używana, ale co z serwisem?
> W ogóle to polecam tą firmę, błyskawiczna reakcja i super obsługa. Myslę, że są terminowi.
> 
> Proszę również o podpowiedż gdzie sie rozglądać najlepiej za blaszakiem na narzędzia? Małopolska w dalszym ciągu.
> 
>  A ze spraw czysto budowlanych to wniosek z kompletem dokumentów do PNB złożony. 
> Beton obliczony , 104 m3.  Wysłałam zapytanie do Zanexu w Nowym Targu. 
> Stali niewiele tylko 2 tony/ nie wliczona siatka na chudziak i ściany dociskowe.
> Podam ceny jak tylko mi poodpisują. My wszystko jak na razie na e-mail załatwiamy.
> Pozdrawiam!


Ziuta 62 my  również rozglądamy się za garażem-blaszakiem, jest tego co nieco na allegro, np tu http://allegro.pl/garaze-blaszane-3x...172303831.html.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lilly20

> oj my też postanowiliśmy nie zwlekać!!
> tym sposobem humus zdjęty, fundamenty wykopane, zbrojenie jest,a jutro.... wylewamy fundamenty !!
> wprawdzie w tym tyg. pogoda nam pokazała, że nie ma to jak budować jednak gdy ciepło na dworze, ale ten tydzień zapowiada się piękny więc działajcie kto może
> 
> hmm... my nigdy nie cieszyliśmy się tak bardzo z końca zimy!


My się też bardzo cieszymy z końca zimy! U nas GWC rozłożone, fundamenty zasypane, wieniec przygotowany i nic tylko lać betonem  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  Życzę powodzenia wszystkim BOCIANKOM bo pogoda będzie sprzyjać.

----------


## marta&robert

Witajcie!
I mnie trochę tu nie było. Ekipa ma przyjechać za miesiąc. Póki co u nas (łódzkie) ziemia zmarznięta na kość - tydzień temu mąż nie był w stanie wbić łopaty. No chyba, że przez tydzień odmarzło coś...
W ogóle widzę, że się nas tu dużo łodziaczków zrobiło  :wink:  Piszecie na regionalnych wątkach też? Może poraz na bocianki z łódzkiego?  :smile: 

Bardzo mi się spodobał pomysł z *wyprowadzeniem szamba*. Jak to zrobić? Czym zamknąć tą rurę? My też mamy szmabo pod podjazdem i WCALE mi się ten pomysła nie podoba :mad:

----------


## ziuta62

Dzięki Dziuby i Tomanek4. Jak dobrze, że jest to forum i można na Was liczyć!

----------


## Atlanta

Marta dziwi mnie wasza zmarznięta ziemia, u nas wszystko bez problemu można robić. W czwartek wytyczamy ławy i na dniach wpuszczamy koparę.

----------


## mkslonik

Na prośbe łodziaków założyłem bocianki łódzkie
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...69#post5262669

----------


## Stoliczek

Witam wszystkich! :smile: 

My też zaczynamy budować w tym roku - jak wszystko dobrze pójdzie, w maju ruszamy pełną parą. Także na razie przede mną lektura forum od deski do deski, a potem już działanie!

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Jaka konkluzja w sprawie styro na fundamenty ?


Na początku XPS miał być. Ale mnie w hurtowni zgadali żę chyba kasy na co wydać nie mam, skoro styro między bloczki daję bo fundament 3W. Ze styro wystarczy. Zatem o termoorganice silvel lub gold myślałem, ale wiele złego się naczytałem o niej że krzywa i kłopoty z układaniem są. W hurtowni polecili mi Styropian - Hydropian EPS P 150 firmy Arbet, na forum nie wiele było o nim, na założony prze zemnie wątek na ten temat nikt nie odpowiedział. Znalazłem kilka postów całkiem pozytywnych na temat tego styro, negatywnych nie znalazłem. Skonsultowałem to z KIerbudem i z innymi "budowlańczmi" paru ich po rodzinie znalazlem, to konsultuje co mogę. I padło że zamawiam właśnie ten. Gdyby nie ściana 3W i fakt że potrzeba mi 16 m3 na fundament to pewnie styrodur bym dał, ale faktycznie chyba nie ma co przesadzać, zwłaszcza że ok 3 tys mi zostanie. Za to na chudziaka to na pewno dam XPS.

----------


## aksamitka

> Dzieki, mamy i my taka nadzieje. Zanim snieg calkiem zniknie i ziemia obeschnie (zeby gruszki dojechaly) to jeszcze chyba ze 3 tygodnie. Heh budowa uczy pokory ale wytrzymalam 3 lata czekajac na papiery, wytrzymam i 3 tygodnie. Heh, srednio co kilkanascie minut w myslach mam budowe, co jak zrobic, co jeszcze ewentualnie znienic, czy pogoda dopisze... chyba glupieje


u nas bardzo mokro, glina wszędzie, droga dojazdowa kiepska wiec nie łudzę sie ze zaczniemy przed świętami  :sad:

----------


## sebao2

witam, zamierzam rozpocząć budowe  w maju mam pytanie na temat systemu dryfix. Dużo się  naczytałem i opinie są podzielone co Wy sądzicie?

----------


## kupiecjudex

> witam, zamierzam rozpocząć budowe  w maju mam pytanie na temat systemu dryfix. Dużo się  naczytałem i opinie są podzielone co Wy sądzicie?


Daj se spokój z ta pianką. Chyba że budujesz ścianę 1W, ale mam nadzieję że nie. Jak będziesz ocieplał dom to dryfix nie ma sensu, bo i tak ocieplasz. Jak budujesz 1W i nie planujesz ocieplać, to za parę lat będziesz ocieplał bo Cię rzeczywistość zmusi. Tak czy inaczej nie ma sensu w to brnąć. Przynajmniej moim zdaniem. Zawsze jak się ubierzesz na "cebulę" będzie ci cieplej niż jak założysz jeden gruby wełniany sweter. Z tą ścianą jest tak samo, przynajmniej według mojej logiki. No ale są tacy co budują 1W i sobie chwalą, pytanie na ile szczerze....

----------


## ziuta62

Pierwsze ceny spływają. Stal fi12 i fi 10 po 2750,- brutto i 3150,- za stal fi6 w Waksmundzie- bierzemy
Bloczek Isomur 80zł brutto z kosztami transportu za metr bieżący- bierzemy
Betoniarnia żaneks śpi snem zimowym, ale się nie dziwię w dalszym ciągu zasypani śniegiem.

----------


## aksamitka

u nas stal droższa 2900-3450

----------


## sebao2

tylko że, dryfixem wychodzi trochę taniej niz tradycyjnie bez kombinowania cementu, piasku i szybciej


> Daj se spokój z ta pianką. Chyba że budujesz ścianę 1W, ale mam nadzieję że nie. Jak będziesz ocieplał dom to dryfix nie ma sensu, bo i tak ocieplasz. Jak budujesz 1W i nie planujesz ocieplać, to za parę lat będziesz ocieplał bo Cię rzeczywistość zmusi. Tak czy inaczej nie ma sensu w to brnąć. Przynajmniej moim zdaniem. Zawsze jak się ubierzesz na "cebulę" będzie ci cieplej niż jak założysz jeden gruby wełniany sweter. Z tą ścianą jest tak samo, przynajmniej według mojej logiki. No ale są tacy co budują 1W i sobie chwalą, pytanie na ile szczerze....

----------


## kupiecjudex

> tylko że, dryfixem wychodzi trochę taniej niz tradycyjnie bez kombinowania cementu, piasku i szybciej



Albo dobrze albo tanio. Niestety rzadko idzie w parze dobrze i tanio.

----------


## Kurdybanek

> Proszę również o podpowiedż gdzie sie rozglądać najlepiej za blaszakiem na narzędzia? Małopolska w dalszym ciągu.


Ja właśnie dzisiaj zamówiłam garaż 3x5, mógłby być już w piątek postawiony, ale nas nie ma, więc montaż w przyszłym tygodniu.   :cool: 
http://www.transtal.com/garazestandard.html

Może też uda się zmontować jakieś tymczasowe ogrodzenie w najbliższym czasie.

----------


## tomanek4

> Ja właśnie dzisiaj zamówiłam garaż 3x5, mógłby być już w piątek postawiony, ale nas nie ma, więc montaż w przyszłym tygodniu.  
> http://www.transtal.com/garazestandard.html
> 
> Może też uda się zmontować jakieś tymczasowe ogrodzenie w najbliższym czasie.


Kurdybanek a ile płacicie za rzeczony garaż? My właśnie dzisiaj też zamówiliśmy, w ciągu tygodnia dostawa, bierzemy taki 3,5x5m (1750 pln) mniejszy natomiast 3x5m kosztuje 1538 pln z dostawą i montażem. 
A jak radzicie sobie z załatwianiem potrzeb fizjologicznych na waszych budowach? Raczej nie każdy korzysta miesiącami z uprzejmości sąsiada, więc wynajmujecie toi-toie czy inna opcja? Wiem że toi-toi jest dość drogi w wynajmie bo dzisiaj dzwoniłem do firmy i troche mnie koszty zniecheciły do skorzystania z usług firmy-28 pln/tydzień netto za wynajem, plus 73 pln netto co 2 tydzień za serwis do tego jeszcze opłaty za przywiezienie i ubezpieczenie, zdecydowaliśmy w końcu że kupujemy właśnie garaż i w nim w razie potrzeby toaleta turystyczna-przenośna np taka: http://www.jhm.pl/product_info.php?p...9be85416935515.
Pewnie bardzo przyziemny temat ale nie wyobrażam sobie biegania po działce pomiędzy materiałami budowlanymi i szukania miejsca  :wink:

----------


## Atlanta

My kupujemy drewniaka o coś takiego http://allegro.pl/wc-toaleta-wychodek-i2191743344.html

----------


## tomanek4

> Kilka desek,papa na dach,rura w ziemii i gotowe 
> Ekipa zadowolona


Noo, pewnie, można i tak jak ktoś chce  :wink:

----------


## Kurdybanek

> Kurdybanek a ile płacicie za rzeczony garaż? My właśnie dzisiaj też zamówiliśmy, w ciągu tygodnia dostawa, bierzemy taki 3,5x5m (1750 pln) mniejszy natomiast 3x5m kosztuje 1538 pln z dostawą i montażem. 
> A jak radzicie sobie z załatwianiem potrzeb fizjologicznych na waszych budowach?


1350zł (bo dostawa w obrębie województwa), mają też swoją aukcję na allegro.
A WC panowie mają sobie sami zbić  :tongue:

----------


## pan Żubr

w zeszłym tygodniu zakupiłem garaż blaszany.
za garaż blaszany trzeba liczyć 100zł za 1m2 garażu - cena dotyczy 1 gatunku.
można też kupić garaż 2 gatunku nieco taniej (1300zł - 15m2) ale jest polepiony różnych kawałków blachy.

----------


## milina

> Kilka desek,papa na dach,rura w ziemii i gotowe 
> Ekipa zadowolona


my podobnie  
w sobote planujemy "budować" wychodek  :big grin:

----------


## Kurdybanek

Mój garaż jest z I gatunku. Taki z II gat. kosztował u nich 100zł mniej, więc nie było się nad czym zastanawiać.

----------


## ulka76

My za nasz garaż 3/5m mamy zapłacić jutro 1190zł (okolice Rzeszowa)
a kibelek to mój tato zrobił i jest naprawdę ok.
pokazałabym ale nadal się nie naumiałam dodawać zdjęć  :sad:

----------


## Kurdybanek

> pokazałabym ale nadal się nie naumiałam dodawać zdjęć


Tu jest miejsce, gdzie możesz poćwiczyć wklejanie zdjęć.  :big grin: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-forum/page83

----------


## jarko17

Ja kupiłem garaż II gatunku za 1100zł 3x5m. Narazie od listopada stoi i jest OK :wink: 
Wychodek będzie też blaszany.

----------


## R&K

> Ja kupiłem garaż II gatunku za 1100zł 3x5m. Narazie od listopada stoi i jest OK
> Wychodek będzie też blaszany.


ale bedzie pogłos / echo ...

----------


## marta&robert

> Marta dziwi mnie wasza zmarznięta ziemia, u nas wszystko bez problemu można robić. W czwartek wytyczamy ławy i na dniach wpuszczamy koparę.


No cóż, mnie też zdziwiła  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

u nas tez zmarznięta, w sobote nie moglam wbic glebiej lopaty

----------


## sebao2

> Kurdybanek a ile płacicie za rzeczony garaż? My właśnie dzisiaj też zamówiliśmy, w ciągu tygodnia dostawa, bierzemy taki 3,5x5m (1750 pln) mniejszy natomiast 3x5m kosztuje 1538 pln z dostawą i montażem. 
> A jak radzicie sobie z załatwianiem potrzeb fizjologicznych na waszych budowach? Raczej nie każdy korzysta miesiącami z uprzejmości sąsiada, więc wynajmujecie toi-toie czy inna opcja? Wiem że toi-toi jest dość drogi w wynajmie bo dzisiaj dzwoniłem do firmy i troche mnie koszty zniecheciły do skorzystania z usług firmy-28 pln/tydzień netto za wynajem, plus 73 pln netto co 2 tydzień za serwis do tego jeszcze opłaty za przywiezienie i ubezpieczenie, zdecydowaliśmy w końcu że kupujemy właśnie garaż i w nim w razie potrzeby toaleta turystyczna-przenośna np taka: http://www.jhm.pl/product_info.php?p...9be85416935515.
> Pewnie bardzo przyziemny temat ale nie wyobrażam sobie biegania po działce pomiędzy materiałami budowlanymi i szukania miejsca


 u mnie montowali garaż w zeszłym tygodniu 2x4- 1260zl, co do toalety wyskrobałem parę desek i z teściem zbijemy

----------


## Be-be-be

Witam wszystkich, u mnie od dzisiaj stawiaja sciany. Fundamenty do chudziaka byly zrobione w zeszlym roku juz. Normalnie czekalam na ten dzisiejszy dzien z niecierpliwoscia. Cisze sie, ze w koncu sie ruszylo, bo na Gwiazdke chce byc na swoim  :smile:

----------


## lilly20

> Witam wszystkich, u mnie od dzisiaj stawiaja sciany. Fundamenty do chudziaka byly zrobione w zeszlym roku juz. Normalnie czekalam na ten dzisiejszy dzien z niecierpliwoscia. Cisze sie, ze w koncu sie ruszylo, bo na Gwiazdke chce byc na swoim


Gratuluję  :smile:  my będziemy stawiać ściany za 2 tygodnie... teraz robimy porządki po stanie ''0''. Pozdrawiam

----------


## S.P.

To i ja się pochwalę, od dzisiaj muruje się ściana fundamentowa, hurra!!

----------


## Piczman

> To i ja się pochwalę, od dzisiaj muruje się ściana fundamentowa, hurra!!


No jak dzieci, słowo daję  :rotfl: 

PS. Zazdroszczę ,,,

----------


## marta&robert

Ja też zazdroszczę  :sad:

----------


## [email protected]

> To i ja się pochwalę, od dzisiaj muruje się ściana fundamentowa, hurra!!


super :Smile:  pozytywnie zazdroszczę

----------


## aksamitka

i ja zazdroszczę  :big tongue: 

sezon budowlany ruszył  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Wiadomość dla tych, którzy lubią horrory. Zanex beton B20 250zł netto, B25 270zł netto. Jabłonka i Osielec za daleko. Szukam czegoś bliżej. Wiem tylko o Tylmanowej. Jeśli ktoś zna jakąś betoniarnię bliżej Zakopanego dajcie, proszę, znać!
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## milina

> To i ja się pochwalę, od dzisiaj muruje się ściana fundamentowa, hurra!!


 


> Witam wszystkich, u mnie od dzisiaj stawiaja sciany. Fundamenty do chudziaka byly zrobione w zeszlym roku juz. Normalnie czekalam na ten dzisiejszy dzien z niecierpliwoscia. Cisze sie, ze w koncu sie ruszylo, bo na Gwiazdke chce byc na swoim


 no to czekam na zdjęcia i relacje z dzisiejszego dnia  :big grin: 

i też zazdroszczę!!!!

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

> My będziemy kładli styropian ekstrudowany XPS firmy BASF 10 lub 12 cm , izolacja pionowa Botament , grunt o symbolu BE 901-pierwsza warstwa , BE 90-druga i trzecia warstwa. Ale tak jak mówisz każdy robi inaczej a decyzje trzeba podjąć samemu.


Nie szkoda Ci pieniedzy? Jeżeli teren jest bardzo podmokły, szczególnie jesienią i zima wodą wychodzi powyżej fundamentów to i taka izolacja nic nie da. 
U mnie przy wybijaniu wody do pompy ogrodowej woda pojawiła się na gł. 1,6 m, mimo to zastosowałem: 2x hydroizolacja Dysperbit, klej+styropian (podłoga/ dach) klej - w nim zatopiona siatka, ponownie hydroizolacja Dysperbit i na koniec folia kubełkowa. 

Najważniejsze, aby powyższe wykonać solidnie, dokładnie, a skutek będzie taki sam i przy okazji pare groszy w kieszeni zostanie na co innego. Dodam jeszcze, że fundamenty mam z silikatów. Pozdrawiam

----------


## ulka76

nie wiem czy się uda, ale spróbować warto...

 hura udało się oto kibelek !!!!

----------


## Kurdybanek

> nie wiem czy się uda, ale spróbować warto...


No i udało się, nie było takie trudne   :cool:

----------


## Marcin_Piaseczno

To i ja się pochwalę,aczkolwiek tylko tym,że jutro elektryk szykuje prowizorkę,w czwartek podłączają prąd i prawdopodobnie od przyszłego poniedziałku mury pną się do góry :wave:

----------


## ulka76

Dzisiaj postawili garaż 3/5m

----------


## pan Żubr

Do tych co kupują bądź robią sami kibelki dla ekipy budowlanej:
mam nadzieje, że macie wyrozumiałych sąsiadów, bo taki kibelek mogą zgłosić do gminy. "Ochrona środowiska" może wlepić mandacik 500zł.

----------


## kupiecjudex

A kupowaliście już papę na ławy fundamentowe do izolacji poziomej.
Ja wczoraj z majstrem ustaliłem że musze zamówić styro i papę termozgrzewalną.
Poszperałem na allegro i papa termozgrzewalna na fundament icopal szybki profil kosztuje od 25 do 31 zł za m2 :jaw drop:  nie myślałem że to taka kasa.
Potrzebuje ok. 120 na same ławy, zdziwiła mnie ta cena. Myślałem że to znacznie tańsze będzie. Zwłaszcza że na stan 0 drugie tyle będzie potrzeba. Jest też taka po 15 zł ale ina jest do dachu i raczej na fundamenty się nie nadaje. Zwykłą papę na tekturze odpuszczamy.
Jaką papę zamawiacie na te izolacjie i po ile?

----------


## Be-be-be

A jaki styropian bedziecie miec na scianach bo ja mam dylemat: 12cm czy 15cm. Murarze mowia, ze lepiej dac 15cm ale sama nie wiem, wyjdzie napewno drozej. A co do kibelka to nie mam z tym problemu, gdyz moi murarze maja 800m do domu wiec jak ich przydusi to skocza samochodem hehe  :wink:

----------


## Dziuby

My murujemy sciany z maxow 32cm + 10cm styro. Tak nam wyliczyl projektant.

----------


## aksamitka

a my z termalica 24+20 styropian

----------


## Be-be-be

no my z gazobetonu i chyba jednak zdecyduje sie na 12

----------


## aksamitka

a dlaczego 12?

----------


## marta&robert

My nadal czekamy, więc ja mam znowu pytanie z innej beczki, bo póki co myślę nad wnętrzem. Chciałabym w kuchni założyć "klimatyczne" drzwi do spiżarni. Cała kuchnia ma być biała, drewniana z grubymi bukowymi blatami w kolorze drewna (o ile starczy kasy). Zależy mi na klimacie rustykalno - prowansalskim. Drzwi do spiżarni będą w kuchni i w ciągu szafek kuchennych. Dlatego chciałabym żeby były niebanalne i pasowały stylem. Poszukałam na Allegro i znalazłam stare drzwi z kamienicy. Podobają mi się, jednak nie wiem, czy to dobry pomysł. Nie są drogie (120zł), tylko co z ościeżnicami i czy są jakieś ukryte wady o których nie wiem? Macie jakieś sugestie? Będę wdzięczna!

----------


## marta&robert

Drugie pytanie mam z innej beczki, dlatego w osobnym poście. Dotyczy łazienek. Rozwiązałam już chyba kwestię wanny/ prysznica - w małżeńskiej sypialni będzie elegancki, duży prysznic, a duża wanna w łazience u dzieci. Jak mnie najdzie chęć na kąpiel w pianie (raz na parę miesięcy pewnie  :wink:  ) to sobie wyjątkowo sprzątnę łazienkę dzieci żeby mieć domowe SPA  :big grin:  i po kłopocie. Nie potrzebuję drugiej wanny u siebie. Ale mam problem z kibelkiem. Obawiam się, że toaleta połączona z sypialnią małżeńską to już nie aż tak dobry pomysł jak łazienka z prysznicem czy wanną. Krótko mówiąc obawiam się toaletowego smrodku w sypialni, a tego bym nie zniosła! Czy martwię sie niepotrzebnie? No bo robić łazienkę bez WC to chyba kiepski pomysł..
W ogóle w projekcie mamy dużą łazienkę (będzie dla dzieci) gdzie jest wszystko: umywalki, wanna i WC. Musze zrobić WC oddzielnie, ale nie ma miejsca na drzwi na korytarzu. Macie jakieś toaletowe pomysły?  :wink:

----------


## Be-be-be

W projekcie mam 12 i wszyscy z ktorymi rozmawialam rowniez mowia ze w zupelnosci wystarczy

----------


## aksamitka

> mam problem z kibelkiem. Obawiam się, że toaleta połączona z sypialnią małżeńską to już nie aż tak dobry pomysł jak łazienka z prysznicem czy wanną. Krótko mówiąc obawiam się toaletowego smrodku w sypialni, a tego bym nie zniosła! Czy martwię sie niepotrzebnie? No bo robić łazienkę bez WC to chyba kiepski pomysł..



wg mnie nie masz sie co obawiac, jesli robisz lazienke to kibelek obowiazkowo w nim

----------


## S.P.

*Marta* Nie martw się o "zapaszki" z wc, przecież będziesz miała wyciąg, który sprawę załatwi. Wogóle nie wyobrażam sobie łazienki be kibelka przy sypialni. Cała idea na tym polega, aby szybko skorzystać z toalety, nie wychodząc ze srtefy nocno - intymnej.

----------


## S.P.

A i jeszcze kwestia grubości ocieplenia. 20 cm styropianu koniecznie a ściany buduję z Solbetu 24.

----------


## marta&robert

Dzięki za odpowiedzi. Może chodzi o to, że chciałabym łazienkę od sypialni oddzielić ścianą ze szkła, żeby sypialnia nie zmieniła sie w klitkę i żeby było trochę światła z okien w łazience (od południa łazienka, sypialnia od północy), i ta ściana mnie przeraża w kwestii zapachowej chyba.. Zrobić za nią oddzelny kibelek zamykany drzwiami??

----------


## aksuda

> Nie szkoda Ci pieniedzy? Jeżeli teren jest bardzo podmokły, szczególnie jesienią i zima wodą wychodzi powyżej fundamentów to i taka izolacja nic nie da. 
> U mnie przy wybijaniu wody do pompy ogrodowej woda pojawiła się na gł. 1,6 m, mimo to zastosowałem: 2x hydroizolacja Dysperbit, klej+styropian (podłoga/ dach) klej - w nim zatopiona siatka, ponownie hydroizolacja Dysperbit i na koniec folia kubełkowa. 
> 
> Najważniejsze, aby powyższe wykonać solidnie, dokładnie, a skutek będzie taki sam i przy okazji pare groszy w kieszeni zostanie na co innego. Dodam jeszcze, że fundamenty mam z silikatów. Pozdrawiam


Tak to jest jak się ma męża budowlańca, stwierdził że mimo większych kosztów, skuteczność takiej izolacji jest trwalsza ale to jego opinia a ja w tej dziedzinie muszę mu po prostu zaufać.  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

u nas ocieplenia 20cm na 24cm ściany. 
mamy dylemat. mąż zastanawia się nad rodzajem stropu. w projekcie jest oczywiście gęstożebrowy, ale jest on trzykrotnie droższy od drewnianego. wiemy oczywiście, że przy drewnianym słychać wszystko, co się dzieje na górze. tylko to nie jest dla nas znaczący argument: dzieci mamy już spore (nie będą nam ganiać nad głową), w domu będzie antresola, więc i tak nie da się szczelnie oddzielić akustycznie parteru od góry. ostatnio byliśmy u znajomych, którzy mają strop drewniany i stwierdzili, że nie jest tak źle. projektant odradza, ale pocieszył, że nie musimy od razu decydować. no i dalej nie wiemy. macie jakieś doświadczenia z drewnianymi stropami? podzielcie się. pozdrawiam

----------


## Blechert

marta&robert - drzwi tylko z ościeżnicą szukaj, inaczej nic nie będzie pasowało. Widziałem u notariusza takie stare drzwi z framugami. Farbę opalili i wstawili bez malowania do bardzo nowoczesnych wnętrz. Efekt był super.

----------


## milina

> A jaki styropian bedziecie miec na scianach bo ja mam dylemat: 12cm czy 15cm. Murarze mowia, ze lepiej dac 15cm ale sama nie wiem, wyjdzie napewno drozej. A co do kibelka to nie mam z tym problemu, gdyz moi murarze maja 800m do domu wiec jak ich przydusi to skocza samochodem hehe


my mamy porotherm 25 +15cm styropianu,choć w projekcie mamy 12  :wink:  nasza architekt twierdzi że każdy grubszy styropian powyżej 12cm nie wiele już zmienia, więc nie ma co przepłacać    a ja do tego przekonana nie jestem i damy 15  :smile: 

*ulka* ee no wychodek pierwsza klasa  :big grin:  i powoli zabudowuje ci się działka  :wink:

----------


## R&K

te dylematy bocianów ... dać 12 czy 15 .. są zaje...fajne ...
czy *Be-be-be,* *Dziuby i*  *milina* czytali/ły wątek od początku ?? 
powierzchnia ścian 200m2 i 3 cm różnicy to 6 m3 styropianu 

NAD CZYM WY DO CHOLERY SIĘ ZASTANAWIACIE??  przy cenie 100-150 za 1m3 rozmawiamy o 1 tys zł 
Wy się nie zastanawiajcie czy dać 12 czy 15 tylko dawajcie 20-25 i zastanówcie się gdzie te 2-3 tyś na czym innym zaoszczędzić

Artur dobrze Wam radzi .... liczyć OZC !!! i jeszcze raz liczyć ... wtedy wiadomo czy zwiększenie warstwy ocieplenia ma sens i jakie daje efekty 

chyba ze budujecie po najmniejszej lini oporu , i chcecie tylko prześlizgnąć się przez normy ... i nie dbacie o swoje rachunki za ogrzewanie w przyszłości

----------


## [email protected]

> W moim przypadku zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania na ciepło ze standartu projektowego czyli 90kWh/m2/rok(10620kWh) i (24+12,grawitacja) na 35kWh/m2/rok(4130kWh) i (18+22,reku,trzy szyby) pozwoli zaoszczędzić rocznie na ogrzewaniu 6490kWh czyli jakieś 2560zł/rok 
> Może tak to lepiej widać


 ba,z nacznie lepiej bo widać ile w kieszenii zostanie. :wink:  Dasz mi namiar do tego z forum co robił OZC?

----------


## [email protected]

> W moim przypadku zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania na ciepło ze standartu projektowego czyli 90kWh/m2/rok(10620kWh) i (24+12,grawitacja) na 35kWh/m2/rok(4130kWh) i (18+22,reku,trzy szyby) pozwoli zaoszczędzić rocznie na ogrzewaniu 6490kWh czyli jakieś 2560zł/rok 
> Może tak to lepiej widać


a z ciekaosci juz o ile wiecej wydałes by uzyskac taki wynik? czyli jak rozkłada sie zwrot inwestycji? z ciekawosci tylko pytam, bo ostatnio znajoma co robi świadectwa energetyczne klepała ze domy pasywne, energooszczedne sa tak drogie ze nie ma uzasadnienia ekonomicznego, oprocz gdybania ze energia wzrosnie

Dziękuję pieknie za namiar :Smile:

----------


## aksamitka

[email protected] mnie robił forumowy *asolt*

----------


## [email protected]

> [email protected] mnie robił forumowy *asolt*


 własnie dostałam juz namiary Dzieki :Smile:  ale rozumiem ze Ty kompletny projekt juz miałas? tzn jak dałas do zrobienia?

----------


## R&K

a komu oni nie robił  :wink:  
a czekałem kilka dni - teraz chyba z miesiąc się czeka  :big grin:  

[email protected] zejście z 90 do 40 kWh/1m2/rok naprawdę nie jest trudne i nie wymaga cudów 
okan 3 szybowe , gruby styropian , wentylacja mechaniczna  -  jest granica i to można wyliczyć ... do jakiego poziomu się opłaca a do jakiego nie ...

ja sadzę że wybudowanie mojego domu standardowego (80-90 kWh/1m2/rok) przy użyciu ekip zewnętrznych kosztowałoby tyle samo co budowanie tak jak buduję obecnie tylko systemem półgospodarczym - ogólnie jakieś 50 tyś taniej mój dom można było wybudować gdybym niektóre rzeczy zrobił inaczej (taniej , nieco gorzej - co nie oznacza że źle )  ale nie chciałem !!




> własnie dostałam juz namiary Dzieki ale rozumiem ze Ty kompletny projekt juz miałas? tzn jak dałas do zrobienia?


wysyłasz swoj projekt domu , piszesz z czego chcesz budować i jak ocieplić 
i Ci liczy .. i później zastanawiacie się jak to zmienić by było dobrze , ekonomicznie i efektywnie

----------


## [email protected]

> a komu oni nie robił  
> a czekałem kilka dni - teraz chyba z miesiąc się czeka  
> 
> [email protected] zejście z 90 do 40 kWh/1m2/rok naprawdę nie jest trudne i nie wymaga cudów 
> okan 3 szybowe , gruby styropian , wentylacja mechaniczna  -  jest granica i to można wyliczyć ... do jakiego poziomu się opłaca a do jakiego nie ...
> 
> ja sadzę że wybudowanie mojego domu standardowego (80-90 kWh/1m2/rok) przy użyciu ekip zewnętrznych kosztowałoby tyle samo co budowanie tak jak buduję obecnie tylko systemem półgospodarczym - ogólnie jakieś 50 tyś taniej mój dom można było wybudować gdybym niektóre rzeczy zrobił inaczej (taniej , nieco gorzej - co nie oznacza że źle )  ale nie chciałem !!
> 
> 
> ...


to ide w kolejke sie zapisac :Smile: 
Pytalam z ciekaosci, bo jak juz wiesz WM i tak bede miała, okna 5 komorowe, muszę tutaj sie dokształcić :wink:  i 20 styropianu na bank grafitowego ( tez musze doczytać) Buduje i tak na płycie. Martwia mnie żaluzje zewnetrzne( mostki) no i chyba tyle. A i nic nie kumam z tym cholernym ogrzewaniem. W sensie ze chcę mieć podłogowke i kaloryfery, a to znowu coś tam coś tam.... :bash:

----------


## [email protected]

> Suma mumarum powyższe zmiany to koszt ok.15-16tys.zł,także moim zdaniem warto


Przy takiej roznicy, głupota by było nie skorzystać :yes:

----------


## R&K

> to ide w kolejke sie zapisac
> Pytalam z ciekaosci, bo jak juz wiesz WM i tak bede miała, okna 5 komorowe, muszę tutaj sie dokształcić i 20 styropianu na bank grafitowego ( tez musze doczytać) Buduje i tak na płycie. Martwia mnie żaluzje zewnetrzne( mostki) no i chyba tyle. A i nic nie kumam z tym cholernym ogrzewaniem. W sensie ze chcę mieć podłogowke i kaloryfery, a to znowu coś tam coś tam....


jeszcze troche i będziesz kablarzem  :wink:  hehehe 

w piatek u mnie montuja rolety zewnetrzne , ma jet też "budowlany laik" - jego dom  ma bardzo dobry wynik z OZC  - potwierdził się w  praktyce ... tak wiec nie ma sie czego obawiac byle nie byly rolety polaczone z oknem 
w kaloryfery nie ma sie co pchac ... wyzsze koszty bo kaloryfer potrzebuje wyzszych temperatur grzania - ale jak sie uprzesz wszytsko mozna zrobic - przy wodnej podłogówce wystarcza zawory termiczne i bufor ciepla (taki duzy boiler 1000-1500 l)

----------


## [email protected]

> jeszcze troche i będziesz kablarzem  hehehe 
> 
> w piatek u mnie montuja rolety zewnetrzne , ma jet też "budowlany laik" - jego dom  ma bardzo dobry wynik z OZC  - potwierdził się w  praktyce ... tak wiec nie ma sie czego obawiac byle nie byly rolety polaczone z oknem 
> w kaloryfery nie ma sie co pchac ... wyzsze koszty bo kaloryfer potrzebuje wyzszych temperatur grzania - ale jak sie uprzesz wszytsko mozna zrobic - przy wodnej podłogówce wystarcza zawory termiczne i bufor ciepla (taki duzy boiler 1000-1500 l)


 Rolety  połaczone z oknem, chodzi o ty by szyby nie dotykały? czy w nadprożu?

----------


## R&K

nad oknem - przymocowane do profilu, wstawiane w lico muru razem podczas 1 montażu

----------


## Dziuby

> Różnica w porównaniu do projektu:
> styropian zewnętrzny z 12cm na 22cm-ok.15m3 więcej=2500zł więcej ale za to zmieniłem z droższego BK24 na tańszy silikat 18cm,także różnica w sumie ok.1000zł
> strop w projekcie 20cm wełny ja daję 40cm czyli o 17m3 więcej=3000zł
> Podłoga,mam płytę fundamentową z 20cm styro,w projekcie miałem 10cm pod wylewką czyli 17m3 więcej=4000zł
> Okien słabych nie porównywałem ale za obecne pięciokomorowe z 3 szybami i U=0,82-0,94 zapłaciłem 12tys.zł i liczę o max.5tys.zł więcej.
> Wentylacj grawitacyjnej nie liczyłem i nie porównywałem ale dzięki likwidacji komina i kanałów wyjdzie podobnie do WM z reku.Reku zamierzam kupić za 4000zł+kanały 1000zł,rozłożę sam ale niech będzie doliczę 2000zł 
> Suma mumarum powyższe zmiany to koszt ok.15-16tys.zł,także moim zdaniem warto


Piszecie tylko o grubosci docieplenia, ale czy grubosc scian i rodzaj materialu nie ma nic do rzeczy? Twoja sciana z silikatow (o ile dobrze przeczytalam) ma 18cm a moja 32 z maxow (z komorami powietrza w srodku) i czy ta roznica jest bez znaczenia?

----------


## [email protected]

> Piszecie tylko o grubosci docieplenia, ale czy grubosc scian i rodzaj materialu nie ma nic do rzeczy? Twoja sciana z silikatow (o ile dobrze przeczytalam) ma 18cm a moja 32 z maxow (z komorami powietrza w srodku) i czy ta roznica jest bez znaczenia?


z tego co czytałam ma małe znaczenie :wink:  Dlatego jest zasada sciany najtaniej, a docieplenie najgrubiej :wink:

----------


## sebao2

> Różnica w porównaniu do projektu:
> styropian zewnętrzny z 12cm na 22cm-ok.15m3 więcej=2500zł więcej ale za to zmieniłem z droższego BK24 na tańszy silikat 18cm,także różnica w sumie ok.1000zł
> strop w projekcie 20cm wełny ja daję 40cm czyli o 17m3 więcej=3000zł
> Podłoga,mam płytę fundamentową z 20cm styro,w projekcie miałem 10cm pod wylewką czyli 17m3 więcej=4000zł
> Okien słabych nie porównywałem ale za obecne pięciokomorowe z 3 szybami i U=0,82-0,94 zapłaciłem 12tys.zł i liczę o max.5tys.zł więcej.
> Wentylacj grawitacyjnej nie liczyłem i nie porównywałem ale dzięki likwidacji komina i kanałów wyjdzie podobnie do WM z reku.Reku zamierzam kupić za 4000zł+kanały 1000zł,rozłożę sam ale niech będzie doliczę 2000zł 
> Suma mumarum powyższe zmiany to koszt ok.15-16tys.zł,także moim zdaniem warto


co do okien to ile tych okien kupiłeś ze kosztowały tylko 12 tys, u mnie wyszlo około 35 tys za 3-szybowe

----------


## cronin

cena zależy też od wymiarów okien, jeśli mieścisz się w standardowych wymiarach i przede wszystkim kształtach to płacisz jakieś 20-30% mniej. Ja mam wstępną wycenę za 12 szt 6-komorowych z pakietem 3szybowym z ciepłym montażem na ok. 17 tys. (w tym 2 fixy), dopłata za kolor to jakies 3 tys.

----------


## Dziuby

> te dylematy bocianów ... dać 12 czy 15 .. są zaje...fajne ...
> czy *Be-be-be,* *Dziuby i*  *milina* czytali/ły wątek od początku ?? 
> powierzchnia ścian 200m2 i 3 cm różnicy to 6 m3 styropianu 
> 
> NAD CZYM WY DO CHOLERY SIĘ ZASTANAWIACIE??  przy cenie 100-150 za 1m3 rozmawiamy o 1 tys zł 
> Wy się nie zastanawiajcie czy dać 12 czy 15 tylko dawajcie 20-25 i zastanówcie się gdzie te 2-3 tyś na czym innym zaoszczędzić
> 
> Artur dobrze Wam radzi .... liczyć OZC !!! i jeszcze raz liczyć ... wtedy wiadomo czy zwiększenie warstwy ocieplenia ma sens i jakie daje efekty 
> 
> chyba ze budujecie po najmniejszej lini oporu , i chcecie tylko prześlizgnąć się przez normy ... i nie dbacie o swoje rachunki za ogrzewanie w przyszłości


Bierz przyklad z Arturo 72, da sie kulturalnie i spokojnie wytlumaczyc co i jak. Takim CHOLEROWANIEM nikogo do zmiany zdania nie namowisz, przynajmniej mnie, jedyne co mialam ochote zrobic po przeczytaniu Twojego postu to wylaczyc laptop, a po przeczytaniu postu Arturo 72 zaczynam sie zastanawiac czy nie zmienic zdania ale to musze jeszcze przedyskutowac z ludzmi, ktorzy beda nam ocieplac dom, skoro robia to kilkanascie lat to maja o tym pojecie . 
Arturo 72 napisz cos wiecej o tych oknach, nam tez powiedzieli ok 30 tys za 3 szybowe, zdecydowalismy sie na dwuszybowe, pieciokomorowe, ciepla ramka itd, U=1,0 (dodam, ze mam 24 okna) :smile:

----------


## Blechert

Arturo72 - byłem w Niemczech na budowie. Tam robi się przerwę między ścianą zewnętrzną a wewnętrzną. Powietrze między ścianami robi za izolator. I co Wy na to wielbiciele styropianu 15 cm, pod którym lubi rosnąć grzybek? :smile:

----------


## cronin

> Okna będą montowane w warstwie ocieplenia ale nie na kotwach a na wysuniętym bloczku.Będzie również "ciepły montaż"(warstwowy) ale nie na taśmach tylko na silikonie i akrylu.
> Pozwoli mi to zaoszczędzić kupę kasy


 Arturo to z chęcią podpatrzę, a na kiedy planujesz montaż , mniej więcej?  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Przełom kwiecień/maj ale prędzej maj


ech, ten montaz okien to kolejna maskara ::-(:  i teraz skad wziac takich montazystow. Czasami mam wrazenie jakbym pole orała. Zaczyna się u archi, po co WM, bedzie sie kurzyło. Po jaka cholere chcesz keramzyt, toz to tynk zzera, itd, itd. Po Ci zapotrzebowanie policzone. Kaloryfery nie są gorsze od podłogówki. Normalnie listę bym mogła zrobić. Pojeczałam sobie, no

----------


## milina

spokojnie, mamy zamiar na dniach wyliczać to OZC  :smile:   wstępnie tylko napisałam że na pewno nie dam 12 bo wydaje mi się to za mało. Ale zobaczymy co nam wyjdzie po obliczeniu OZC.

i wątek czytałam od początku dlatego o OZC wiem i wyliczac będe

----------


## cronin

> Przełom kwiecień/maj ale prędzej maj


 dla mnie akurat, będę wtedy dopiero zaczynać fundamenty  :smile:

----------


## cronin

> ech, ten montaz okien to kolejna maskara i teraz skad wziac takich montazystow. Czasami mam wrazenie jakbym pole orała. Zaczyna się u archi, po co WM, bedzie sie kurzyło. Po jaka cholere chcesz keramzyt, toz to tynk zzera, itd, itd. Po Ci zapotrzebowanie policzone. Kaloryfery nie są gorsze od podłogówki. Normalnie listę bym mogła zrobić. Pojeczałam sobie, no


Gosia ja jestem jedyną wśród znajomych i rodziny, która planuje dom energooszczędny, patrzą się na mnie z politowaniem. Już nawet im nie mówię co będzie bo jak słyszę, że podłogówka nie dogrzeje, że went. mech to fikcja, że gaz  będzie mnie kosztował krocie , a jak to BEZ kominka ?!?!  a płaski dach to już w ogóle porażka ....
No i trudno, zrobię po swojemu a pogadamy za parę lat jaki kto ma komfort i rachunki  :smile: 

A tak z ciekawostek to pan w wydziale budownictwa uraczył mnie ostatnio informacją że luksfery to są cieplejsze  od ścian i okien , bo są z powietrzem  :smile:  (mam jedną ścianę ślepą, i poradził mi żebym tam ściankę z luksferów zrobiła).

----------


## Dziuby

Arturo 72 z tym zatrzymaniem w minionej epoce ludzi budujacych i ocieplajacych sie nie zgodze. Przeciez jesli ktos tak jak Ty chce 20-25 styro to oni musza zrobic tak jak pracodawca chce a nie jak oni chca, wiec maja pojecie takze i z tej epoki, znaja temat z doswiadczenia. Nie sa zaprogramowani na 10 cm i kropka.

----------


## Dziuby

Aksamitka jak u Ciebie z pogoda i sniegiem? U nas dzis pierwszy prawdziwie sloneczny dzien ale sniegu jeszcze sporo.

----------


## Dziuby

Z tym sie akurat zgodze.

----------


## Juster

w kuchni podłogówka? to chyba nie najlepszy pomysł... kuchnia najcieplejsze msce w domu..

----------


## aksamitka

> Aksamitka jak u Ciebie z pogoda i sniegiem? U nas dzis pierwszy prawdziwie sloneczny dzien ale sniegu jeszcze sporo.


*
Dziuby* sniegu juz prawie nie ma, ale nasza droga nadal pokryta lodem  :mad:  udalo sie dzis wjechać ale ledwo ledwo.

byłam dziś zamawiać więźbę, cena poszła w gore  :mad:  :bash:

----------


## sebao2

> cena zależy też od wymiarów okien, jeśli mieścisz się w standardowych wymiarach i przede wszystkim kształtach to płacisz jakieś 20-30% mniej. Ja mam wstępną wycenę za 12 szt 6-komorowych z pakietem 3szybowym z ciepłym montażem na ok. 17 tys. (w tym 2 fixy), dopłata za kolor to jakies 3 tys.


mógłbyś napisać z jakiej firmy masz te okna

----------


## Blechert

Arturo 72 - widzę, że całkowicie nie zrozumiałeś o czym napisałem, więc napiszę Ci prościej. Ściana ocieplana styropianem nie oddycha, dlatego często pod styropianami rosną grzyby. To po pierwsze, a po drugie czy Niemiec jest głupi, że zamiast styropianu daje warstwę powietrza między ścianami już od czasów Adolfa do teraz?

----------


## [email protected]

> Gosia ja jestem jedyną wśród znajomych i rodziny, która planuje dom energooszczędny, patrzą się na mnie z politowaniem. Już nawet im nie mówię co będzie bo jak słyszę, że podłogówka nie dogrzeje, że went. mech to fikcja, że gaz  będzie mnie kosztował krocie , a jak to BEZ kominka ?!?!  a płaski dach to już w ogóle porażka ....
> No i trudno, zrobię po swojemu a pogadamy za parę lat jaki kto ma komfort i rachunki 
> 
> A tak z ciekawostek to pan w wydziale budownictwa uraczył mnie ostatnio informacją że luksfery to są cieplejsze  od ścian i okien , bo są z powietrzem  (mam jedną ścianę ślepą, i poradził mi żebym tam ściankę z luksferów zrobiła).


 Ja dzisiaj wysłuchałam ze WM jest jak klima daje specyficzny zapach powietrza i zimno Ci w skóre ( sic)!

Przy okazji ile osztuje m2 lanego stropu? mam specyficzny układ. Mała góra duzy dół i dumam z czego lać stropy nad np naszą sypialnią. Nigdzie nie mogę znalezć cen ::-(:

----------


## Blechert

Arturo 72 - pochwała, zrozumiałeś połowę mojej wypowiedzi, że powietrze robi za izolator. A teraz trochę o wentylacji, bo tego jeszcze nie zrozumiałeś. Styropian jest dobry z braku laku do ocieplania starych domów, bo inaczej nie można, ale jeśli budujemy nowy dom możemy budować według zdrowych zasad, bez styropianu. Teoretycznie masz rację, że kratki nawiewu i mikrouchyły mają wentylować, ale jest zasadnicze ale. W mroźne dni ludzie zatykają wszystkie uchyły wentylacyjne bo im wieje po nogach a wtedy z braku wentylacji robi się w chacie termos, idealne warunki dla grzyba. U nas nie ma tradycji dobrego budowania, dlatego jak czytam na forum, ludzie prześcigają się w grubościach styropianu nie mając pojęcia, że to z gruntu chore założenie. To tak jakby zamiast bawełnianej koszulki zakładać ortalion, tyle że nie na ciało a na cały dom.

----------


## pawelkokosz

Kolego Blechert.pl....po części masz rację czego doświadczyłem we własnym domu, gdy zatkałem część kratek wentylacyjnych po dwóch dniach na szybach zaczęłą mi się pojawiać woda, po czym wszytko z powrotem odetkałem i na następny dzień wszystko wróciło do normy. Co do styro to nie jest on taki zły jak powiadasz. Za oddychanie domu odpowiada dobrze wykonana wentylacja w domu a nie sama izolacja. Powiadasz jak mój znajomek: gdy miał kasę na styro to twierdził, że nie ma nic lepszego, gdy w następnym miesiącu okazało się że jednak rodzice mu pożyczą kasę i będzie ocieplał wełną z miejsca stał się przodującym orędownikiem wełny. 
Na pewno masz rację, że dawanie 25 cm lub więcej styro to paranoja. Ja u siebie dałem 15 cm i jak narazie na nic nie narzekam. A ha i jeszcze jedna rzecz co do wełny: izolację ze styropianu położy dużo ekip, co do wełny kolega miał problem ze znalezieniem dobrej ekipy ( kilka odrazu zrezygnowało gdy dowiedzieli się, że mają ocieplać wełną - czym zyskali mój szacun  :smile: ). Pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów.

----------


## aksamitka

my będziemy dawać 20 styro, zastanawiam sie teraz jak to ugryź- dać 2 warstwy po 10? na zakładkę? czy 1 warstwa? kołkować?  ktoś ma jakie dobre pomysły?

----------


## R&K

> Bierz przyklad z Arturo 72, da sie kulturalnie i spokojnie wytlumaczyc co i jak. Takim CHOLEROWANIEM nikogo do zmiany zdania nie namowisz, przynajmniej mnie, jedyne co mialam ochote zrobic po przeczytaniu Twojego postu to wylaczyc laptop, a po przeczytaniu postu Arturo 72 zaczynam sie zastanawiac czy nie zmienic zdania ale to musze jeszcze przedyskutowac z ludzmi, ktorzy beda nam ocieplac dom, skoro robia to kilkanascie lat to maja o tym pojecie .





> spokojnie, mamy zamiar na dniach wyliczać to OZC   wstępnie tylko napisałam że na pewno nie dam 12 bo wydaje mi się to za mało. Ale zobaczymy co nam wyjdzie po obliczeniu OZC.
> 
> i wątek czytałam od początku dlatego o OZC wiem i wyliczac będe




ja nikogo do niczego nie namawiam  - To Twoj dom i Twoja kasa - robisz z nia co chcesz 
nie interesuje mnie co o mnie myślisz - nie dbam oto - TY wylaczysz komputer a ktos inny wyciagnie właściwe wnioski co widac po poście maliny

dla wszystkich dla których audytor OZC wyda się za trudny kolega  kbab przygotował prosta wersje kalkulatora liczącego zapotrzebowanie  oto link >>>




> spróbuj w moim kalkulatorze ze stopki, krótka instrukcja jest tu
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4974907
> Jest tam przystępny arkusz "OZC dla laika"

----------


## surgi22

Ja zrobiłem 2 warswy na przekładkę (10 + 12 grafitowego ) i sobie chwalę , w największe mrozy przy okazyjnym grzaniu wyłącznie grzałką 2 kw 3-4 h codziennie lub co 2 dni temp. najnizsza była 0-  -1 C . Dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym ( z jedną warstwą ocieplnia dachu - druga w trakcie ).

----------


## sebao2

> Arturo 72 - widzę, że całkowicie nie zrozumiałeś o czym napisałem, więc napiszę Ci prościej. Ściana ocieplana styropianem nie oddycha, dlatego często pod styropianami rosną grzyby. To po pierwsze, a po drugie czy Niemiec jest głupi, że zamiast styropianu daje warstwę powietrza między ścianami już od czasów Adolfa do teraz?


zapytaj fachowca budowlanego ile procent powietrza paruje przez sciany,

----------


## asolt

> Arturo 72 napisz cos wiecej o tych oknach, nam tez powiedzieli ok 30 tys za 3 szybowe, zdecydowalismy sie na dwuszybowe, pieciokomorowe, ciepla ramka itd, U=1,0 (dodam, ze mam 24 okna)


Okna dwuszybowe pięciokomorowe realnie mogą mieć wspólczynnik U od 1,45 do 1,6 w zaleznosci od wymiarów. Wsp U=1,0 lub mniejszy ma wiekszośc okien 3-szybowych, 
niektóre mają wsp. U powyzej 1,0

----------


## Blechert

sebao2 - nie chodzi o ilość, ale czy w ogóle taka ściana oddycha. Za kilka lat postawisz chatę i będzie Cię stać na chodzenie do sklepów z odzieżą sportową, wtedy zrozumiesz co to znaczy materiał oddychający a co ortalion. Albo zapytaj żony jaka jest różnica między bawełną a ortalionem.

Arturo72 - dla Ciebie cytat z netu:
"Ze względu na funkcjonowanie wentylację dzielimy na: 
naturalną – działającą dzięki czynnikom naturalnym, zależnym od pogody i ukształtowania otoczenia obiektu. Jej intensywność „napędzają” dwa zjawiska naturalne tj. różnica gęstości powietrza – spowodowana różnicą temperatur powietrza wewnętrznego i zewnętrznego, oraz różnica ciśnień spowodowana oddziaływaniem wiatru. Kontrola nad działaniem wentylacji naturalnej jest niedostateczna. Jej intensywność zmienia się zależnie od pogody, a nie ze względu na zmiany zapotrzebowania ze strony użytkowników.
mechaniczną – działającą niezależnie od pogody, dającą się kontrolować w 100%, umożliwiającą dostosowanie zmian wydajności od chwilowego zapotrzebowania użytykowników. W zależności od konfiguracji dzielimy wentylację mechaniczną na: 
a) nawiewną
b) wywiewną
c) nawiewno-wywiewną 
d) nawiewno-wywiewną z odzyskiem ciepła
Źródło: Wikipedia "

Mój komentarz jest tylko taki, że nie ważne jak wentylujesz chatę, to jeżeli jest ona obłożona styropianem, to tak jakbyś Ty siedział w prezerwatywie w kliatyzowanym pomieszczeniu i udawał, że Ci dobrze. Dokładnie tak funkcjonuje Twoja chata, jak Ty czujesz się, gdy jesteś owinięty w gumę.

----------


## Dziuby

> Okna dwuszybowe pięciokomorowe realnie mogą mieć wspólczynnik U od 1,45 do 1,6 w zaleznosci od wymiarów. Wsp U=1,0 lub mniejszy ma wiekszośc okien 3-szybowych, 
> niektóre mają wsp. U powyzej 1,0


Mam okna avante royal, caly czas bylam pewna, ze wspolczynnik U mam 1,0 ale teraz przyznam, ze zglupialam. Sprawdze i dam znac jaki jest ten wspolczynnik.

----------


## Dziuby

Masz racje, znalazlam, pakiet szybowy U 1,0 i zaleznie od wymiaru okna U = 1.26 - 1.46. Ale to nie sprzedawca okien mnie wprowadzil z blad tylko jak zle odczytalam parametry w zalaczniku.

----------


## ziuta62

Poradżcie mi proszę jaki styropian dać do piwnicy? Pomiędzy 24cm silikatu od wewnątrz, a 12cm betonu lanego z zewnątrz?
Zapytałam w wątku o piwnicach, ale nikt tam nie zagląda. 
Dzięki!

----------


## Dziuby

Cholerka sorki za bledy w pisowni :oops: musze wolniej pisac :yes:

----------


## annaka

> *
> Dziuby* sniegu juz prawie nie ma, ale nasza droga nadal pokryta lodem  udalo sie dzis wjechać ale ledwo ledwo.
> 
> byłam dziś zamawiać więźbę, cena poszła w gore


Mimo że w sumie niedaleko mieszkamy u nas na szczeście po śniegu już nie ma śladu ale w zamian zaczyna robić się niezłe błotko...
A jaka konkretnie cena tej więźby?

----------


## tomanek4

> *
> Dziuby* sniegu juz prawie nie ma, ale nasza droga nadal pokryta lodem  udalo sie dzis wjechać ale ledwo ledwo.
> 
> byłam dziś zamawiać więźbę, cena poszła w gore


Aksamitka właśnie, jaką dostałaś cenę na więźbę? My w poznańskim płacimy 950pln/m3

----------


## Blechert

Arturo72 - piszemy o różnych rzeczach. Ty wierzysz, że wentylacja załatwia sprawę wilgoci w chacie, a ja o tym że jak mur nie oddycha to źle, bo sprzyja grzybowi. To tak jakbyś powiedział, że skoro człowiek oddycha nosem to się nie poci. Dwie różne rzeczy. Powiązane, ale różne. Twoje racje są prawdziwe tylko w sterylnych, laboratoryjnych warunkach.

----------


## pawelkokosz

Tomanek4...950 pln/m3? O Boże czy ty to widzisz i nie grzmisz? Ja w lato 2010 w okolicach Szczecina zapłaciłem 550 pln/m3 i jeszcze kolega powiedział, że trochę przepłaciłem....ale mamy inflację w kraju albo ceny u was takie dzikie...

----------


## R&K

950 to jakies zdzierstwo 
koncem lata placilem 600 zł za 1m3 + chyba 50 zł za impregnowanie

----------


## aksamitka

750 netto nieimpregnowane i to w gminie gdzie 60% powierzchni to lasy  :mad: , niestety ceny takie a nie inne

----------


## [email protected]

Wiecie co, ja Was już w ogóle nie rozumiem. Na logikę skąd wilgoć jak zostanie usunięta z domu? Zreszta podobno  oddychanie wełny, to fikacja. W kazdym razie robicie mi wodę z mózgu :razz: 

Przy okazji wezcie mi powiedzicie co z ochnami dachowymi? bo mam, co mnie wcale nie cieszy i szukam jakis logicznych. Veluchy energooszczedne kosztują ok 3000 za okno :mad:

----------


## gorbag

> w Polsce wentylacja mechaniczna staje się powoli standartem


Masz może konkretne dane, czy to standard z forum muratora? Nic w tym złośliwości.
Nikt ze sporej grupy moich znajomych budujących nie zastosował wentylacji mechanicznej. 
Mnie też zniechęcają wszyscy z którymi rozmawiam - oprócz właśnie forum muratora.
Myślę, że do WM jako polskiego standardu jeszcze bardzo daleko.

----------


## S.P.

*Blechert* trochę chyba jesteś zafiksowany z tym styropianem i powodowaną przez niego wilgocią w domu. Mieszkałam w takim domu kilka lat i nigdy nie było w nim wilgoci. Dom musi być wietrzony i ogrzewany a wtedy wilgoć się nie rozwinie.

----------


## alic

Myślę podobnie jak gorbag,ale  Arturo72 mieszka na Śląsku,tam rzeczywiście strach okno otworzyć,piszę tego posta przy szeroko otwartym oknie balkonowym, na termometrze 26 stopni,już nawet jakieś ptaszki ćwierkają,nareszcie wiosna.Miłego budowania!!!!!

----------


## gorbag

> Nie mów też,że podobnie jak grawitacja tak wungiel też jest symbolem polskiej,nowej budowy


Wungiel to u Was, bo blisko  :smile: 
U nas też była kopalnia, ale odkrywka siarki, tak ze 2km od moje budowy. Miasto ma w większości MPZP i wszędzie jest zakaz stosowania węgla - tylko gaz, prąd i ewentualnie olej opałowy. Stawiam na gaz, podobnie jak większość budujących w okolicy. Wszystkie media w drodze, nie ma co grymasić.

----------


## R&K

> Masz może konkretne dane, czy to standard z forum muratora? Nic w tym złośliwości.
> Nikt ze sporej grupy moich znajomych budujących nie zastosował wentylacji mechanicznej. 
> Mnie też zniechęcają wszyscy z którymi rozmawiam - oprócz właśnie forum muratora.
> Myślę, że do WM jako polskiego standardu jeszcze bardzo daleko.


WM staje się polskim standardem wśród wszystkich budujących świadomie - a nie tzw tradycyjnie 
czy Ci wszyscy którzy cie zniechecają maja WM? jakich używają argumentów - nie bo nie?

cofnij się do ok 30 strony - tam było to już przerabiane

----------


## R&K

> Myślę podobnie jak gorbag,ale  Arturo72 mieszka na Śląsku,tam rzeczywiście strach okno otworzyć,piszę tego posta przy szeroko otwartym oknie balkonowym, na termometrze 26 stopni,już nawet jakieś ptaszki ćwierkają,nareszcie wiosna.Miłego budowania!!!!!


alic - chyba masz błędne wyobrażenie o WM - WM ma czerpnie świeżego powietrza z zewnątrz i wyrzutnię zużytego powietrza na zewnątrz - przez co w mieszkaniu następuje wymiana zużytego powietrza na świeże - ale jeśli ktoś z sąsiadów zapali ognisko czy wybierze szambo - to ono jest takie świeże inaczej

----------


## gorbag

> WM staje się polskim standardem wśród wszystkich budujących świadomie - a nie tzw tradycyjnie 
> czy Ci wszyscy którzy cie zniechecają maja WM? jakich używają argumentów - nie bo nie?
> 
> cofnij się do ok 30 strony - tam było to już przerabiane


Czytam wątek na bieżąco. Generalnie od dłuższego czasu śledzę tematy budowlane. Na FM rejestrowałem się jakieś 9 lat temu, tylko mi nicka wcięło  :Smile: 
Architekt adaptujący (oczywiście nie ma u siebie WM) stwierdził, że do tak małego domu (parterówka poniżej 100m) nie warto dawać rekuperacji, bo i tak ogrzewanie wyjdzie bardzo tanio. Tym bardziej, że chciałbym domek solidnie ocieplić. Mam w projekcie tylko jeden murowany komin (którego i tak nie usunę, bo chcemy kominek) więc na kosztach kominów nie zaoszczędzimy.
Zakładam, że może w przyszłości zrobimy tanie WM, jeśli WG się nie sprawdzi. Dach z wiązarów, więc przeróbki nie powinny być bardzo kosztowne ani uciążliwe.

To co mi się nie podoba w pierwszym odbiorze to skomplikowana technika zamiast naturalnej prostoty. Taki respirator, albo lord Vader  :big tongue:

----------


## Blechert

Na forum Muratora jest dział poświęcony samej wentylacji. Tam nie promuje się WM a wręcz odwrotnie. Przeczytałem u Tomka131, że on ma WM i uważa to za mocno przepłacony mechanizm wymagający do tego serwisowania. Kompletnie nie ekonomiczna nowinka. A inni podnoszą kwestię grzyba. Oraz leczenia wiecznie chorych dzieci. Arturo poczytaj sobie to może będziesz mądrzejszy przed a nie po szkodzie. Tam są filtry a w filtrach grzyby. Przeca nie wymienia ich się codziennie! Fruwają sobie po chacie. One nie tylko fruwają i siedzą w przewodach i filtrach, ale rosną sobie w murach między styropianem a ścianą.

----------


## aksamitka

to odkurzacza tez mam nie używać bo   jest filtr i tam siedzą grzyby? troche przesadzacie.....

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

mysle że na oceny czy wm jest dobra, czy styro jest super to tak naprawde wg mnie to jest na to zawczesnie, poniewaz kazdy z nas sie o tym dopiero dowie jak juz pomieszka we wlasnym domku kilka lat i oczywiscie nie bedzie mial zadnej wilgoci ani grzyba wtedy mozna bedzie powiedziec ze to co zastosowalem jest naprawde swietne

----------


## R&K

Artur - raz na 30 stron to samo .... szkoda strzępić języka ... 
ja swojego kolegi nie moge przekonać w rozmowie twarza w twarz ... jak się ktoś uprze ze chce budować tradycyjnie tj z 32 cm MAXA i bez WM to wybuduje ... i nic z tym nie zrobisz

My Artur to wiemy - że grzanie prądem jest "najdroższe" i te "najdroższe" rozwiązania wymuszają najlepsze / najefektywniejsze rozwiązania ... nikt z WĄTKU dla grzejących prądem nie ma domu z WG - to o czymś chyba świadczy 

niewielu czyta i wyciąga wnioski Artur z tego co TY, Paweł czy czy inni piszą 

dla mnie najlepszym podsumowaniem tematu energooszczędnych domów jest podsumowanie *budowlaneg_laika* na wspomnianym watku w jednym z ostatnich wpisów 

dodam że  budowlany_laik ma dom bodajże 2,3 l - czyli SUPER enegrooszczędny

oto jego wypowiedz
------------------------------
Od siebie dodam, że gdybym budował raz jeszcze, to byłby to dom jeszcze cieplejszy. Nie chodzi o koszty ogrzewania, ale dom energooszczędny to większy komfort. Broni się m.in.:
- większym udziałem zysków słonecznych i bytowych w całości zapotrzebowania,
- mniejszymi wahaniami temperatury w ciągu doby,
- ważna sprawa, o której się nie pisze, bo każdy korzysta z wakacji i nie ma czasu na FM: mniejszym nagrzewaniem wewnątrz w ciągu lata. W domach gdzie nie ma klimy, izolacja to główny sposób na nie dopuszczenie do przegrzania domu,
- możliwością dogrzania byle czym w razie np. awarii zasilania - świeczki, biokominek itp.

Zapewne zaraz znajdą się krytykanci moich wniosków, ale od siebie zawsze będę przekonywał - budować jak najcieplej - to zawsze się opłaci!
Parę osób poszło tą drogą i inni niech też idą przy nowych inwestycjach.
------------------------------

dodam jeszcze jeden wpis na który właśnie trafiłem na FM  - dziennik Ola.U w Dzienniku Budowy A&A
--------------------------------
Nienawidzę naszego systemu ogrzewania 
A do wszystkich ,którzy się jeszcze łudzą ,że ogrzewanie paliwem stałym ,dzięki tym wszystkim nowoczesnym piecom ,sterownikom ,nadmuchom ,podajnikom,etc.,może być praktycznie bezobsługowe .....mówię ....gówno prawda!!
(....)
Bo nie dość ,że dzień w dzień(niezależnie czy piec ma podajnik czy nie) trzeba sprawdzać ,czy się w nim pali ,trzeba jakoś rozwiązać kwestię przechowywania opału ,to jeszcze trzeba non stop kontrolować drożność komina
To była najgorsza nasza decyzja budowlana i obiecaliśmy sobie ,że jak tylko wykończymy dom (albo on wykończy nas)i trochę odkujemy się finansowo to ....
--------------------------------
resztę sami sobie dopowiedzcie

----------


## gorbag

@R&K
A propos przyjemnego chłodu w lecie - macie w Kobluszowej cudowny skansen. Od paru lat jeździmy tam dwa razy na sezon żeby wejść w wiejski klimat, skosztować wiejskiego jedzenia i po prostu kocham domy które tam stoją. Zresztą lubię wszystkie skanseny i odwiedzam je gdzie się da. Chodziłem po kolbuszowskim skansenie również w wielkie upały, a w każdym domu było milutko jakby działała w nim klimatyzacja. Ściany z samego bala, dziurawe, okna i drzwi otwarte. Nie wiem co tak działa - na pewno strzecha, pewnie brak izolacji od dołu, nie wszędzie jest klepisko. Gorąco było tylko tam gdzie panie gotowały i piekły chleb, ale od tego były wszędzie letnie kuchnie, żeby latem domu nie nagrzewać.
To co kiedyś było naturalne i działało samo, dziś wymaga szczególnych starań i nakładów. I to mi się nie podoba.

@Arturo72 
Rzeczywiście rozważam wentylację mechaniczną bez odzysku ciepła. Jeśli będzie problem z WG, to przejdę na hybrydę.
Na takim uproszczonym liczydełku dla mojego domu: http://wieszjakbudujesz.pl/?a=program&b=energ&id=554 wyszło mi w przybliżeniu że koszt ogrzania z8 według moich założeń to 1448 zł rocznie. Z rekuperacją roczny koszt ogrzewania jest raptem 571 zł niższy. WM jednak zużywa prąd, kosztują filtry (oszczędni piorą), a czasem pewnie coś się zepsuje. Zyski z odzysku ciepła są dla mojego domu pomijalne, szczególnie jakbym ogrzewał CWU przez pompę, ciepłem odzyskanym z wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Może nawet odzyskam w ten sposób więcej niż rekuperator, bo ciepłą wodę potrzebuję przez cały rok.

Tymczasem zakładam, że przebywając w domu latem będę często otwierał okna, w okresie przejściowym wentylacja prawie będzie działać (ewentualnie ze wspomaganiem), a zimą wentylacja działa podobno aż za dobrze. Dom pewnie nie będzie superszczelny. Nie musi.

Większość budujących dąży do zmniejszenia kosztów budowy i utrzymania domu, ale w różny sposób. 
Ja wybrałem przede wszystkim mały metraż, prostotę i unikanie banków. Myślę że to uniwersalne podejście, ważniejsze niż wybór technologii, grubość i parametry izolacji, sposób ogrzewania, czy ilość "inteligencji" i nowych technologii w domu. Wielką inspiracją jest dla mnie to co pisze Zielony Ogród. Dzięki!
Ona chyba nie ma WM mimo że grzeje prądem?

----------


## lilly20

Witam  :smile:  U nas też WM+GWC i uważam, że to była jedna z lepszych decyzji związanej z budową domu! Wszyscy nasi znajomi, którzy budowali mają WM albo WM+GWC i nikt nie narzeka, wręcz przeciwnie. To chyba rzeczywiście na śląsku jakiś standard  :wink:  Każdy wybiera to, co dla niego najlepsze, jeśli ktoś uważa, że WG jest dla niego odpowiednim rozwiązaniem to OK, nie krytykuję, ja wiem, że dla mnie i mojej rodziny WM jest lepsza.

----------


## marta&robert

Kurcze, ja już też zaczynam się gubić co jak działa. Dlaczego to jest tak skomplikowane i dlaczego jest tak mała wiedza wśród  ludzi (mówię globalnie)? Tak jakby wyniki działania WM, czy skutki posiadania grubego ocieplenia były jakąś wiedzą tajemną! No naprawdę! Nie mogę zrozumieć dlaczego nie są to ogólnie przyjęte prawdy, oczywiste dla wszystkich...  Ktoś wcześniej słusznie napisał - będziemy wiedzieli na 100% jak co działa jak już pomieszkamy w swoich domach z WM i 30cm styro lub bez..
My rekuperator będziemy mieć chyba głównie z powodu jakości powietrza w domu. Mam nadzieję, że dzieci od tego chorować nie będą - w przeciwieństwie do obecnej sytuacji, gdy wciąż jest albo bardzo sucho, albo za gorąco, albo za zimno itd. Dostaję szału gdy muszę zakręcić kaloryfer po to by przewietrzyć pokój i czekam az on wystygnie zanikm otworzę okno, żeby nie marnować energii, a potem odkręcam go z powrotem żeby na noc była jakas normalna temperatura. Wietrzenie domu jest fajne latem, a nie zimą, kiedy tracisz przez to mnóstwo ciepła. A wywietrzyć trzeba... żeby dzieci nie chorowały :big tongue:  
Cały czas zastanawiamy się nad grubością styropianu. OZC - niestety - nie jest łatwy w obsłudze, więc jeszcze nic mi sie nie udało policzyć. Ale mam nadzieję, że to coś pomoże...

----------


## marta&robert

Dzięki! To wygląda dużo prościej  :wink: 
A co do OZC to dostałam dzisiaj mail'a z informacją o szkoleniu on line z obsługi tego programu, jak rozumiem. Nie czytałam uważnie, ale chyba o to chodziło. Może należy skorzystać... Czy ten kalkulator jest wystarczający?

----------


## R&K

> @R&K
> A propos przyjemnego chłodu w lecie - macie w Kobluszowej cudowny skansen. Od paru lat jeździmy tam dwa razy na sezon żeby wejść w wiejski klimat, skosztować wiejskiego jedzenia i po prostu kocham domy które tam stoją. Zresztą lubię wszystkie skanseny i odwiedzam je gdzie się da. Chodziłem po kolbuszowskim skansenie również w wielkie upały, a w każdym domu było milutko jakby działała w nim klimatyzacja. Ściany z samego bala, dziurawe, okna i drzwi otwarte. Nie wiem co tak działa - na pewno strzecha, pewnie brak izolacji od dołu, nie wszędzie jest klepisko. Gorąco było tylko tam gdzie panie gotowały i piekły chleb, ale od tego były wszędzie letnie kuchnie, żeby latem domu nie nagrzewać.
> To co kiedyś było naturalne i działało samo, dziś wymaga szczególnych starań i nakładów. I to mi się nie podoba.


zawsze możesz wybudować swój domek w technologi z przed 100 lat - bo takie domy tam trafiają  :wink:  
a jak będziecie jechać tam w tym roku będziecie mijać mój dom - chłód w lecie będę miał w domu takim sam .... jeśli zechcesz będziesz mógł się przekonać

nie przeczytałeś dokładnie tego co wkleiłem a co napisał budowlany laik 
wklejam raz jeszcze
- ważna sprawa, o której się nie pisze, bo każdy korzysta z wakacji i nie ma czasu na FM: mniejszym nagrzewaniem wewnątrz w ciągu lata. W domach gdzie nie ma klimy, izolacja to główny sposób na nie dopuszczenie do przegrzania domu,




> @Arturo72 
> Rzeczywiście rozważam wentylację mechaniczną bez odzysku ciepła. Jeśli będzie problem z WG, to przejdę na hybrydę.
> Na takim uproszczonym liczydełku dla mojego domu: http://wieszjakbudujesz.pl/?a=program&b=energ&id=554 wyszło mi w przybliżeniu że koszt ogrzania z8 według moich założeń to 1448 zł rocznie. Z rekuperacją roczny koszt ogrzewania jest raptem 571 zł niższy. WM jednak zużywa prąd, kosztują filtry (oszczędni piorą), a czasem pewnie coś się zepsuje. Zyski z odzysku ciepła są dla mojego domu pomijalne, szczególnie jakbym ogrzewał CWU przez pompę, ciepłem odzyskanym z wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Może nawet odzyskam w ten sposób więcej niż rekuperator, bo ciepłą wodę potrzebuję przez cały rok.


czy 571 zł rocznych oszczędności to dla Ciebie mało ?? WM z reku do Twojego domu kosztować Cię będzie coś koło 6-7 tyś (coś lepszego) - możesz też kupić tańszą lune lub inny reku - zwróci Ci się w kilka lat - komfort bezcenny
ile kosztuje WM ? moja bardzo duża centrala (500ka)
----------------------------------------
Odpowiednio dla wydatku :
25 % ( ostra zima i temp. zewnętrzne ok. - 15 C ) - 26 Watt
50 % ( okres Wrzesień - Czerwiec oprócz okresów dużego mrozu) - 60 Watt
75 % ( Lipiec-Sierpień czyli okres wysokiej wilgotności względnej ) - 75 Watt
100 % ( okresowe wietrzenie , imprezy, chłodzenie pasywne z GWC) - 82 Watt

Średnia roczna wyjdzie 60 Watt co daje nam miesięczny koszt użytkowania WM = 25-27 zł w zależności od kosztu 1 kwh w danym domu .
Dla przeciętnego domu ok. 140 m2 centrala wentylacyjne ma odpowiednio słabsze wentylatory pobierając jeszcze mniej prądu .
--------------------

filtry 6 zł sztuka - można też je prać




> Tymczasem zakładam, że przebywając w domu latem będę często otwierał okna, w okresie przejściowym wentylacja prawie będzie działać (ewentualnie ze wspomaganiem), a zimą wentylacja działa podobno aż za dobrze. Dom pewnie nie będzie superszczelny. Nie musi.


przy WM nie masz potrzeby otwierania okien , jeśli chcesz otworzyć - wyłączasz WM , WM zawsze działa




> Większość budujących dąży do zmniejszenia kosztów budowy i utrzymania domu, ale w różny sposób. 
> Ja wybrałem przede wszystkim mały metraż, prostotę i unikanie banków. Myślę że to uniwersalne podejście, ważniejsze niż wybór technologii, grubość i parametry izolacji, sposób ogrzewania, czy ilość "inteligencji" i nowych technologii w domu. Wielką inspiracją jest dla mnie to co pisze Zielony Ogród. Dzięki!
> Ona chyba nie ma WM mimo że grzeje prądem?


owszem - jeśli Cie stać na budowanie bez kredytu - super - ja bez kredytu nie wybudował bym nigdy domu - mieszkał bym nadal w bolku - a dzięki temu za 3 miesiące się przeprowadzam - stać mnie na to by płacić takie czy inne raty dziś - ale nie wiem co będzie kiedyś - dlatego koszty eksploatacyjne są dla mnie NAJWAŻNIEJSZE - piszesz że prawie 1500 zł dla Ciebie jest OK za 100 m2 pow ? mnie 150 m2 kosztować będzie ok 1000 zł przy grzaniu prądu - bezobsługowo, bez przeglądów okresowych i innych kosztów  eksploatacyjne dla tego typu instalacji = wygoda i komfort 

masz jeszcze czas... myśl , licz .. kombinuj

----------


## Blechert

[email protected] - prawda jest taka, że to nie jest skomplikowane, tylko firmy które produkują instalacje WM promują te urządzenia. Część ludzi się na to nabiera. 
Jako budowlaniec często chodzę po cudzych domach w trakcie budowy. Niektórzy tak poszaleli za nowościami, że potrafią całą chatę w środku wyłożyć plastikiem a kominek czarnymi płytami z plastiku! Nie wiem jak można mieszkać w platikowym domu za 1,5mln zł. 
A jeśli chodzi o WM to dużo łatwiej ludziom wmówić, że to potrzebne. Wystarczy nie mówić, że powietrze wymieszane z parą z ust człowieka osadza się w przewodach wentylacyjnych i filtrach. I nie mówić, że grzyby uwielbiają wilgotne, ciepłe i ciemne szczeliny. Potem latami trujesz się grzybami za własne pieniądze. 
Arturo72 śmieje się, że Niemcy dają zamiast styropianu tańsze, proste i sprawdzone przez lata rozwiązanie. On jest pewnie jaki docent z Polska :smile:  Zwykły rolnik rozumie, to o czym ja piszę.

----------


## R&K

blechert.pl - oczywiście można i w domu ze słomy i gliny mieszkać - chcesz? może sam mieszkasz w takim ? tanio , naturalnie , chłodno latem , w zimie ciepło ... 

skoro z Ciebie taki pro niemiecki budowlaniec - to pewnie słyszałeś o instytucje domów pasywnych ? wiesz jakoś tak sie składa że Niemcy to wymyslili ... i promują

edit: ooo Artur już Ci wyłożył kawę na ławę

----------


## Marlid

mi się wydaje ,że zapominacie o jednej sprawie. jako,że mało kto buduje za gotówkę tylko na kredyt to suma sumarum koszt wm jak ktoś pisze 6-7 tyś (jakoś dziwnie niski) to w rzeczywistości wyjdzie pewni z drugie tyle przy kredycie 20-30 letnim bo drugie tyle trzeba spłacić bankowi. czyli powiedzmy 14 tyś co przy oszczednosciach 570 zł daje czas zwrotu inwestycji 24 lata. ludzie -to bez sensu !!! chyba nie myślicie,że przewody wentylacyjne jak i sam wymiennik wytrzyma tyle czasu. na co dzień zajmuję się klimatyzacją i nie chcieli byście zobaczyć jak wyglądają kanały i wymienniki po kilku latach użytkowania wiec nie gadajcie bzdur ,że wm to super  czyste powietrze brak alergenów  i same korzyści. ja buduję dom w którym nie będzie wm . jeśli się myle to mnie uświadomcie.

----------


## R&K

Marlid - bład w liczeniu a raczej rozumowaniu  - nie wentylacja kosztuje Cie 2 tyle tylko cały dom, tzn że nie masz gotówki , nigdy bys go inaczej nie wybudował/a
równie dobrze można powiedzieć że komin systemowy będzie kosztował Cie nie 4 a 8 tyś , drzwi wejściowe nie 3 a 6 tyś itd!

----------


## Marlid

> Marlid - bład w liczeniu a raczej rozumowaniu  - nie wentylacja kosztuje Cie 2 tyle tylko cały dom, tzn że nie masz gotówki , nigdy bys go inaczej nie wybudował/a
> równie dobrze można powiedzieć że komin systemowy będzie kosztował Cie nie 4 a 8 tyś , drzwi wejściowe nie 3 a 6 tyś itd!


ja nie nie widzę gdzie popełniłem bład, jak byś nie robił wm to mógł byś wziąć o 7 tyś mniej kredytu i nie spłacać odsetek od tego.

----------


## Marlid

za cegłę na dwa kominy w tym 5 kanałow wentylacyjnych i 2 dymowe zapłaciłem 1500zł, do tego dojdzie pewno z 1 tyś na klinkier nad dachem no i troche zaprawy.

----------


## Blechert

R&K - Oni wymyślają, bo mają mózgi a my "Polaki" kupujemy z otwartymi paszczami. Chodząc po naszych budowach jest przyzwyczajony do styropianu. W Niemczech zapytałem na budowie o styropian a oni "a co to styropian"? Inny świat, inna kultura budowania. My nawet auta nie potrafimy zbudować, drogi sypią się a dom to najlepiej ze styropianu. Kuriozum. Wstyd mi za własny kraj.

----------


## gorbag

Dzięki R&K! Myślę dalej.




> nie przeczytałeś dokładnie tego co wkleiłem a co napisał budowlany laik


Właśnie do tego głównie się odniosłem  :smile:  Ten sam efekt w różny sposób.

----------


## Marlid

nie ma pytań tylko przeglądając zestawienia kosztów budowy niektórych forumowiczów widzę jakieś dziwne sumy za wm - 15 tyś ,18 tyś ? nie chce mi się szukać teraz.

----------


## Blechert

Arturo72 - 600zł plus 2x tyle na lekarza. Bo dobrego nie znajdziesz w NFZ :smile:

----------


## R&K

> R&K - Oni wymyślają, bo mają mózgi a my "Polaki" kupujemy z otwartymi paszczami. Chodząc po naszych budowach jest przyzwyczajony do styropianu. W Niemczech zapytałem na budowie o styropian a oni "a co to styropian"? Inny świat, inna kultura budowania. My nawet auta nie potrafimy zbudować, drogi sypią się a dom to najlepiej ze styropianu. Kuriozum. Wstyd mi za własny kraj.


obrażasz mnie i większość POLAKÓW - nie oglądam się na nikogo , mam swój rozum i wyliczenia , czysta matematyka i fizyka 
kultura budowania w Polsce jest taka , pustak MAX i 10-12 cm styropianu , a wszystko inne przez takich jak TY uznawane jest za fanaberie




> Arturo72 - 600zł plus 2x tyle na lekarza. Bo dobrego nie znajdziesz w NFZ


o czym TY mowisz? jaki lekarz? od tego że silnik popycha powietrze? i robi to lepiej niż WG?
i rozróżnić należy rekuperator i WM od klimatyzacji !!! w kanałach od klimy bardzo często jest wilgoć!!!

----------


## [email protected]

POMOCY, Wiem, że już wielu osobom pomogliście, może i mnie się uda czegokolwiek dowiedzieć.Może to nie właściwe miejsce ale myślę , że budujący pomogą mi zapoznać się z tematem- pewnie kiedyś też wielu z Państwa miało masę "pytań"
Jeśli ktoś będzie miał chwilę wolną i chęci proszę o pomoc i odp na pytania:
Posiadamy z mężem działkę, uzbrojoną- przy działce skrzynka od prądu, woda także.  Wystąpiliśmy o warunki zabudowy do gminy i wybraliśmy projekt spełniający warunki. Projekt zamawiamy w nast tygodniu, następnie geodeta i mapki do celów projektowych. To tyle co wiem, co należy zrobić. Nie mam pojęcia jakie kolejne kroki powinnam uczynić aby otrzymać pozwolenie na budowę, gdzie się udać po kolejne papierzyska oczywiście czytałam masę artykułów na ten temat  ale z żadnego nie potrafię się wyznać, pisane są jakimś takim językiem mało zrozumiałym. 
2. dotyczy adaptacji projektu- na czym to polega???? czy każdy projekt gotowy musi być poddany adaptacji???
3. co to jest ten humus, po co go sciągać???
4.czy jest sens zasiać trawę na działce jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem budowy aby gdy dom powstanie trawa była już pięknie wyrośnięta i cieszyła oko??

----------


## marta&robert

> mi się wydaje ,że zapominacie o jednej sprawie. jako,że mało kto buduje za gotówkę tylko na kredyt to suma sumarum koszt wm jak ktoś pisze 6-7 tyś (jakoś dziwnie niski) to w rzeczywistości wyjdzie pewni z drugie tyle przy kredycie 20-30 letnim bo drugie tyle trzeba spłacić bankowi. czyli powiedzmy 14 tyś co przy oszczednosciach 570 zł daje czas zwrotu inwestycji 24 lata. ludzie -to bez sensu !!!


Ale o czym Ty właściwie piszesz? Chłopaki słusznie pytają: jaki jest koszt WG? Skąd ta oszczędność 570zł? Powinieneś policzyć straty ciepła przez kominy i to przyjąć do obliczeń. A co do mnożenia razy dwa to słuszna uwaga - tylko trzeba ją zastosować do całego domu, jak juz to powiedzieli inni. Czyli wydasz na budowe swego domu nie 300 a 600tys, więc może więcej niż będzie wart, więc trzebaby się zastanowić w ogóle nad sensem budowania!  :tongue: 




> R&K - Oni wymyślają, bo mają mózgi a my "Polaki" kupujemy z otwartymi paszczami. Chodząc po naszych budowach jest przyzwyczajony do styropianu. W Niemczech zapytałem na budowie o styropian a oni "a co to styropian"? Inny świat, inna kultura budowania. My nawet auta nie potrafimy zbudować, drogi sypią się a dom to najlepiej ze styropianu. Kuriozum. Wstyd mi za własny kraj.


Hmm, nasuwają mi sie dwa wnioski.
Po pierwsze: jeśli tak Ci wstyd, to droga na zachód stoi otworem, możesz naprawdę nie mieszać się z nami, ciemnymi Polakami i obcować tylko ze swiatłym narodem niemieckim.
Po drugie: nie lubię jak ktoś obraża mój kraj stwierdzeniami, że wszystko mamy do d... Obrażasz również mnie, a ja nie czuję się gorsza od Niemców, ani mniej wykształcona, ani mniej światła itp, itd. I uważam, że taktownie byłoby darowac sobie tego typu uwagi.  
Jest taki fajny fragment piosenki pt. "Ważne", który Ci dedykuję:

Po raz setny powtarzasz że świat jest szpetny 
 Taki z ciebie sceptyk na bok sentymenty 
 Mnie od wygranej dzielą centymetry. 
 Finisz!, 
 A ty mnie wciąż za to winisz 
 Masz prawo do własnej opinii ,ok. 
 Ja mam prawo mieć swoją filozofię 
 Ten image, optymizm jest ważny 
 Bez niego świat byłby straszny 
 A wszystko zaczyna się w waszych głowach 
*Możesz przyjąć co zawarte w naszych słowach 
 Albo powtarzać hasła że wszyscy kradną, 
 A Polska to jedno wielkie bagno.* 
 To nie poprawi raczej sytuacji, 
 W naszej demokracji nie wykorzystano okazji, 
 By jeszcze raz uwierzyć w słowo „człowiek” 
 Uwierzyć tak aby to weszło w krwiobieg.  

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marta&robert

> 2. dotyczy adaptacji projektu- na czym to polega???? czy każdy projekt gotowy musi być poddany adaptacji???
> 3. co to jest ten humus, po co go sciągać???
> 4.czy jest sens zasiać trawę na działce jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem budowy aby gdy dom powstanie trawa była już pięknie wyrośnięta i cieszyła oko??


Witaj, *panda*!

Odwagi, dacie radę!  :wink: 
Ja tam się za bardzo nie znam, ale wiem, że:
każdy projekt trzeba adoptować do lokalnych warunków np. glebowych - inne fundamenty (jeśli się mylę z góry przepraszam i prosze, poprawcie mnie). Nawet w projekcie na początku jest o tym napisane, może znajdziesz w swoim i wszystko sie wyjaśni.  :smile: 
Trawy nie siej - moim zdaniem - bo nic z tego nie będzie. My mamy całą dzaiłkę w haszczach i ogrodnik powiedział, żeby nawet tego nie karczować póki dom nie stanie. Budowa rozwali Ci trawnik, nie ma siły. No, moim zdaniem, tego się po prostu nie da zrobić. Nawet sadzenie iglaków wzdłuż siatki jest nie do końca bezpieczne. 
A na marginesie - macie przyłącza, więc pół problemów z głowy! Pozdrawiam i powodzenia.

----------


## tomanek4

> 750 netto nieimpregnowane i to w gminie gdzie 60% powierzchni to lasy , niestety ceny takie a nie inne


A no właśnie, za zwykłe deski do deskowania dachu 700 pln/m3, dzisiaj kupiłem modrzew-niesuszony na podwalinę 1100pln/m3! Zdaję się że takie ceny w poznańskim  :sad:  Ten sam tartak rok temu miał więźbę po 900, 2 lata temu po 850 i tak dalej pewnie..

----------


## Dziuby

[email protected] dzieki, ze zmienilas temat :smile: 
Zgadzam sie z Marta i Robert, szkoda teraz siac trawe, ja chcialam zrobic maly sad i gdy maz mi to odradzil bylam zla, ale gdy zobaczylam jak koparka i wybrana ziemia zdemolowala nasza dzialke, bylam mu wdzieczna, z moich drzewek nic by nie zostalo. A co do adaptacji projektu, to jestem zielona, nam wszystkie pozwolenia o A - Z zalatwial projektant :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Dziuby, załatwianie papierzysk przez projektanta to wygoda ale i dodatkowy koszt :sad:  a niestety zmuszeni jesteśmy liczyć każdy grosz hmmm zresztą jak każdy inwestor. Jesteśmy młodym małżeństwem, zamierzamy postawić  "chatkę puchatka" dla nas i rodziców (dom dwulakolowy), póki co wynajmujemy mieszkanie i poprostu troszkę szkoda nam kasy na wynajem kiedy w to miejsce możemy spłacać  raty kredytu. W związku z tym zbieramy powoli papiery, tylko muszę najpierw duuuuzo się jeszcze dowiedzieć :smile:

----------


## Dziuby

Wygoda owszem :smile:  ale my bylismy poniekad zmuszeni do tej wygody, poniewaz nie mieszkamy obecnie w pl i latac co chwile zeby zlozyc czy podpisac jakies papiery to bylby koszt kilkukrotnie wiekszy niz to co wzial projektant. Na forum bylo juz dokladnie krok po kroku rozpisane co i jak zalatwiac, tylko nie pamietam kto i gdzie o tym pisal, ale jak znajde to napisze :smile:

----------


## Atlanta

O tak teraz doceniam media w działce. My na podłaczenia wydamy lekką ręką ponad 10 tysięcy :ohmy: 

Ja też chciałam siać, nic by z tego nie zostało

----------


## [email protected]

słuchajcie a czy kosztorys który zawiera projekt zawiera też cenę mediów?? 
czyli skoro moja działka ma media to do pozwolenia na budowę "co" muszę dołączyć?? bo tam  chyba trzeba dać jakiś kwit dot. mediów(kupiliśmy działkę już z mediami)
przepraszam, Was za takie "głupie" pytania, ale.....naprawdę się nie znam

----------


## marta&robert

Kosztorys nie może zawierac cen mediów, bo zależnie od sytuacji u każdego ten koszt będzie inny. Np. koszt przyłaczenia prądu zależy od tego jaka moc i jakim kablem, no i jak daleko trzeba ciągnąc, tak samo gaz - czy masz blisko, czy daleko itd.

Powiedzcie, odnośnie tego "prostego OZC" - tam nie trzeba podawać grubości ocieplenia, czy mam ją zawrzeć w grubości ściany? I co zrobic żeby mieć swoją wersję, bo to się chyba cały czas wypełnia danymi różnych ludzi on line??
I czy mogę z tego korzystać jeśli nie robię płyty fundamentowej?
Dzięki.

----------


## Dziuby

Heh to nie sa glupie pytania, widzisz ja juz przez to przeszlam a nadal nie wiem co i jak (to dopiero wstyd), jedyne co pamietam to to, ze musielismy miec notke z wodociagow o zakupie wody. Nie boj sie pytac, najwyzej Ci nie odpowiedza ale wiele jest zyczliwych na forum i takich, ktorzy wiedza wiecej na ten temat i pomoga.  Ja jestem zdania, ze" kto pyta jest glupi tylko przez 5 minut" :smile:

----------


## kalina11

Witam,

odnośnie dzisiejszej burzliwej dyskusji o styropianie, my budujemy dom w systemie thermodom (styropian zalewany betonem) betonowa ściana jest grubości 15 cm wewnątrz i na zewnątrz styropian, w tym systemie można wybrać scianę ze stro o grubości zew. od 5 do 20cm(pasywny), my wybraliśmy 10+5 dom energooszczędny ściana o wsp<18, oczywiście WM, dom parterówka 105m2+garaż z pom. gosp "przyklejone"do domu, ściany garażu oczywiście także w tej technologii, wewnątrz ściany tradycyjne, jeszcze nie zdecydowaliśmy z czego. 
Mamy znajomych kilka rodzin, które mieszkają w takich domach od 10 lat, śą to domy bardzo ciepłe, mają b. małe zużycie energii do ogrzewania, a są to domy wybudowane z tego najcieńszego systemu czyli 5cmstyro+15beton+5styro, ponieważ 10lat temu był tylko taki system i prawie nikt nie mówił o domach pasywnych, ale na szczęście czasy się zmieniaja i mam nadzieje, że także dzięki temu forum ludzie też a budowanie ciepłych domów to konieczność.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## aksuda

Humus to wierzchnia ,żyzna warstwa gleby.
Adaptacja projektu to dostosowanie jego do własnych potrzeb np likwidacja balkonów , zmiana wielkości okien itp.
A co do papierów to potrzebne są mapki geodezyjne , wypis i wyrys działki , warunki przyłączy wszystkich mediów, warunki zagospodarowania, projekt, nie pamiętam czy to wszystko informacja o własności działki (wypis z ksiąg wieczystych). :roll eyes: 
powodzenia w papierologi i witamy na forum

----------


## [email protected]

Czyli jeśli mam media to co muszę w związku z nimi dołączyć do pozwolenia?????

----------


## [email protected]

> Humus to wierzchnia ,żyzna warstwa gleby.
> Adaptacja projektu to dostosowanie jego do własnych potrzeb np likwidacja balkonów , zmiana wielkości okien itp.
> A co do papierów to potrzebne są mapki geodezyjne , wypis i wyrys działki , warunki przyłączy wszystkich mediów, warunki zagospodarowania, projekt, nie pamiętam czy to wszystko informacja o własności działki (wypis z ksiąg wieczystych).
> powodzenia w papierologi i witamy na forum


ooo to jest już postęp :wink:  mapki geodezyjne to te do celów projektowych????? wypis i wyrys działki to u geodety sie załatwia czy gdzie- jaka może być cena mniej wiecej, warunki przyłączy to skąd skoro mam na działce juz media??? warunki zagospodarowania- BINGO MAM JUZ ZAŁATWIONE :wink:

----------


## surgi22

> Arturo72 - 600zł plus 2x tyle na lekarza. Bo dobrego nie znajdziesz w NFZ


Drogi blechert  po przeczytaniu bredni które napisałes pozostaje mi jedna stara rada kup sobie lekarstwo na nogi bo na głowę już zapóźno ( nowsza wersja to : zmień dilera lub nie pal tyle tego g..wna ).

----------


## kalina11

> zapytaj fachowca budowlanego ile procent powietrza paruje przez sciany,


 to właśnie fachowcy twierdzą że przez ściany dom "oddycha" od 1 do3% i co ty na to

----------


## aksuda

Nie wiem czy dobrze doradzam , bo tę część pracy pilnował mąż czyli jakie dokumenty są nam potrzebne a ja tylko byłam posłańcem i biegałam po urzędach z wnioskami.ale do pozwolenia dołączaliśmy warunki przyłącza(media mamy przy granicy) czyli informację na jakiej zasadzie będziemy podłączeni do mediów np warunki przyłącza gazowe określają mi jakiej mocy będzie przyłącze biorąc pod uwagę wielkość kotła jaki będzie zainstalowany, parametry przyłącza, rodzaj paliwa, miejsce dostarczenia paliwa, cel wykorzystania paliwa gazowego.
Mam nadzieję ,że nic nie namieszałam.

----------


## aksuda

> ooo to jest już postęp mapki geodezyjne to te do celów projektowych????? wypis i wyrys działki to u geodety sie załatwia czy gdzie- jaka może być cena mniej wiecej, warunki przyłączy to skąd skoro mam na działce juz media??? warunki zagospodarowania- BINGO MAM JUZ ZAŁATWIONE


My za wszystkie mapki geodezyjne płaciliśmy 60zł ( nie pamiętam tylko czy to była cena za jedną czy wszystkie) i załatwiał nam to geodeta

----------


## kalina11

> ooo to jest już postęp mapki geodezyjne to te do celów projektowych????? wypis i wyrys działki to u geodety sie załatwia czy gdzie- jaka może być cena mniej wiecej, warunki przyłączy to skąd skoro mam na działce juz media??? warunki zagospodarowania- BINGO MAM JUZ ZAŁATWIONE


mapki geodezyjne to właśnie te do celów projektowych, musisz je dać projektantowi, który będzie adaptował twój projekt, wypis i wyrys to załatwiasz w urzędzie miejskim lub starostwie powiatowym, zależnie gdzie lezy twoja działka w mieście czy na wsi, warunki przyłączy odpowiednio do mediów, prad w energetyce np Vattanfall, woda w wodociagach itd., ja media miałam w granicy działki, a za wodę płaciłam 2500, wtym 1500są to udziały w spólce wodnej (obowiązkowe) do zwrotu w razie sprzedazy domu lub działki, prad 1750, gazu nie mam.

Pozdrawiam i powodzenia

----------


## Esiak

> Czyli jeśli mam media to co muszę w związku z nimi dołączyć do pozwolenia?????


 zapewnienie o możliwości dostarczania: gazu, wody, energii  przez rzeczonych dostawców...
występujesz o warunki techniczne na podłączenie wody, kanalizy, gazu, prądu do dostawców na danym terenie i te warunki załączasz do wniosku na pozwolenie na budowę...

----------


## Esiak

> My za wszystkie mapki geodezyjne płaciliśmy 60zł ( nie pamiętam tylko czy to była cena za jedną czy wszystkie) i załatwiał nam to geodeta


 chyba 600 zł....

----------


## kalina11

> My za wszystkie mapki geodezyjne płaciliśmy 60zł ( nie pamiętam tylko czy to była cena za jedną czy wszystkie) i załatwiał nam to geodeta


mapki geodezyjne c- cena zalezna od geodety i wielkości działki, srednio ok. 850zł. za komplet, ale ja miałam oferty u geodetów w przedziale od 550zł.do 1350zł. oczywiście wybrałam za 550zł. było to 2 lata temu, ale z tego co się orientuję to ceny nie uległy zmianie, dodam, że mam działkę 3tys. m2.

----------


## Esiak

> mapki geodezyjne c- cena zalezna od geodety i wielkości działki, srednio ok. 850zł. za komplet, ale ja miałam oferty u geodetów w przedziale od 550zł.do 1350zł. oczywiście wybrałam za 550zł. było to 2 lata temu, ale z tego co się orientuję to ceny nie uległy zmianie, dodam, że mam działkę 3tys. m2.


 te mapki to jeszcze kilka razy będziesz robić  :wink: 
są ważne średnio rok, max 2...

----------


## kalina11

PNB dostałam w pażdzierniku i wcale nie musiałam robić ponownie mapek, choć niektórzy tez tak straszyli

----------


## Blechert

Kalina 11 - Masz rację, że dom oddycha przez ściany wiedzą tylko fachowcy, a reszta nie chce wiedzieć. Nie tylko forum to potwierdza, ale moje obserwacje z budów. Gdy pracuję dla budowlańców - ich domy są zupełnie inaczej skonstruowane niż Kowalskiego. Przeciętny Kowalski bierze kredyt na 30 lat. Kupuje styropian i dostaje zawału, gdy słyszy że źle zrobił. Surgi22 ma rację - dużo lekarstwa trzeba na tym forum.

----------


## R&K

> Kalina 11 - Masz rację, że dom oddycha przez ściany wiedzą tylko fachowcy, a reszta nie chce wiedzieć. Nie tylko forum to potwierdza, ale moje obserwacje z budów. Gdy pracuję dla budowlańców - ich domy są zupełnie inaczej skonstruowane niż Kowalskiego. Przeciętny Kowalski bierze kredyt na 30 lat. Kupuje styropian i dostaje zawału, gdy słyszy że źle zrobił. Surgi22 ma rację - dużo lekarstwa trzeba na tym forum.


blechert.pl - piszesz takie bzdury - że naprawdę ... brak słów ... te 3% "oddychania" dom odda mi do środka - bez żadnego uszczerbku dla stanu technicznego mojego domu -  nie mozna mowic wełna dobra , styropian zły !!! ja mam styropian i nigdy bym wełny nie dał co nie znaczy ze wełna jest zł lub że styropian jest zły !!! prosze Cię nie pisz wiecej takich głupot!!! każdy przypadek jest inny i każdy dopiera materiały indywidualnie 

wszyscy którzy chcą dowiedzieć się więcej niech przeczytaja wątek "wełna czy styropian" - uprzedzam po przeczytaniu wątku niewielle więcej bedziecie wiedzieć  niż teraz ... większość z Was utwierdzi się w swoich przekonaniach - połowa wybierze wełnę , połowa styropian 

ktoś już Ci pisał - ja powtórzę - nie podobaja Ci się budowy Kowalskiego - wolisz budowy Szkopenhawerów - jedz na zachód tam się odnajdziesz i będziesz szcześliwy 
ma mam kredyt na 38 lat , mam 30 cm styropianu i nie mam zamiaru mieć zawału - wiem że dobrze wybrałem - jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem domu super energooszczędnego (prawie pasywnego)

kreujesz się na wielkiego znawce technologi budowlanych - znawce najnowszych trendów panujących w Niemczech 
nadal nie powiedziałeś nam w jakim domu TY mieszkasz ?? pewnie w lepiance z gliny i słomy ?? co ??

----------


## surgi22

> Kalina 11 - Masz rację, że dom oddycha przez ściany wiedzą tylko fachowcy, a reszta nie chce wiedzieć. Nie tylko forum to potwierdza, ale moje obserwacje z budów. Gdy pracuję dla budowlańców - ich domy są zupełnie inaczej skonstruowane niż Kowalskiego. Przeciętny Kowalski bierze kredyt na 30 lat. Kupuje styropian i dostaje zawału, gdy słyszy że źle zrobił. Surgi22 ma rację - dużo lekarstwa trzeba na tym forum.


Wiem jedno od takich fachowców którzy twierdzą że dom oddycha przez ściany - zachowaj nas Panie. Od głupot pisanych prze blechaerta - wybaw nas Panie. Amen.

----------


## R&K

> Wiem jedno od takich fachowców którzy twierdzą że dom oddycha przez ściany - zachowaj nas Panie. Od głupot pisanych prze blechaerta - wybaw nas Panie. Amen.


Święta racja 
 :big grin:

----------


## Dziuby

Proponuje zmienic wkoncu temat, Ci co chca styropian niech daja styropian, Ci co chca Wm niech robia Wm, a kto chce WG niech robi Wg. Kazdy robi po swojemu i koniec, szkoda sie klocic i wprowadzac niesmak na forum. Jak pisal R&K co 30 stron temat jest powtarzany wiec niech chociaz na kolejne 30 stron bedzie spokoj :smile: 
A u nas byly dzis chlopy i stwierdzili, ze jak taka pogoda nadal dopisze, to moze jeszcze w tym tygodniu rusza, jupii :smile:

----------


## BM Kleszczewo

> PNB dostałam w pażdzierniku i wcale nie musiałam robić ponownie mapek, choć niektórzy tez tak straszyli


Żeby dostać PnB musiałaś mieć mapki bo tam wrysowuje się budynek i ogólny plan zagospodarowania działki.

----------


## R&K

pogoda  przez najbliższe dni ma być słoneczna i nawet w nocy na plusie - możliwe przygruntowe przymrozki , opady dopiero w przyszły weekend 

tak więc wymarzona pogoda dla rozpoczynających budowę 

ja też nie mogę się doczekać osuszenia terenu by mogło auto z ziemia wjechać - bo chcemy ogarnąć teren wokół domu

----------


## Dziuby

Kurcze mialam na mysli przyszly tydzien, caly czas mam wrazenie, ze dzis poniedzialek :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

u nas mokro, maz sie boi ze auto nie wjedzie i każe mi czekać  :sad:  najpierw musimy przywieźć 2- auta żwiru na utwardzenie  drogi

----------


## R&K

z tego co rozmawialem z facetem ktory mi ma ziemie wozic (a raczej piach bo tańszy )
 to auto po mokrej ziemi nie pojedzie - ale jak wysypie cienka warstwe piachu  to bez problemu 
wiec pytanie ile razy na poczatku będa Ci cos tam wozic - jesli 1,2,3 x to mozna sie pokusic o rozprowadzenie piachu 
zwir ma to do siebie że w mokrej glebie wciskany jest pod spód a na wierzch wychodzi dalej błoto po jakims czasie

----------


## aksamitka

mam juz  czesciowo utwardzona, ale na dojazdowej jest błoto i lód

----------


## Blechert

R&K - Widzę, że jesteś ciekaw mojego domu. Adres jest na mojej stronie www. Możesz przyjść. Wielu Poznaniaków przychodzi do mnie i zamawia usługi lub towar. Widocznie lubią zamawiać jak mówisz w "lepiance". Albo może lubią, gdy pracuje dla nich ktoś znany z forum, a nie dziad za pół ceny. 

Ci co się zaczynają budować mają prawo wiedzieć, że są inne rozwiązania niż styropian.
Nie widzę nic obraźliwego w tym, że podzieliłem się obserwacjami z mojego pobytu u kolegi z ławy szkolnej w Niemczech, gdy on budował się.
Dzielnie się doświadczeniami to podstawowe zadanie forum. W życiu pisałem na wielu forach. Bardzo agresywnych forach. Forum Muratora jest bardzo kulturalne. W najgorszym razie ktoś kogoś tu nazywa czule głupkiem :smile:

----------


## R&K

tu nie chodzi oto by wyzywać się od głupków czy innych

nie interesuje mnie Twój adres tylko opis technologiczny Twojego domu , a nie domu kolegi ze szkolnej ławki 

oczywiście każdy Bocian ma prawo wiedzieć że są inne materiały niż styropian na elewacje czy inny niż wełna na poddasze 
ale czy to że sa inne, nowe nie do końca sprawdzone oznacza że są lepsze?
wiele się mówi np o ociepleniu poddasza pianą - że taka ahh i ohh - a czy ktoś się zagłębiał w zagadnienia i poznał wszystkie argumenty przeciw ? 
też ją brałem pod uwagę i wybrałem wełnę - i znów się odniosę do domów pasywnych w Niemczech - 90% domów pasywnych które maja certyfikat ocieplany dach miało wełną, nie słyszałem o domu pasywnym z pianą PUR

każdy ma prawo poznać pełną gamę materiałów i rozwiązań -  ale to jest już wdawanie się w szczegóły i nie oznacza że musisz tu pisać że to jest dobre a to złe - nie oto tu chodzi - mamy zwracać uwagę na pewne tendencje , ukierunkowywać BOciany , pomagać a nie narzucać takie czy inne rozwiązania - każdy Bocian który chwilę przechowa się w tym inkubatorze i pozna zasady forum - odnajdzie właściwe watki w których napisano już chyba wszystko !!!!

----------


## m&m0123

Heh.. ja dzieki wlasnie takim 'przepychankom' dokladnie zglebiam i analizuje kazdy aspekt budowy... takze chyba tylko dziekowac Wam Panowie, bo decyzje podejmuje swiadomie  :wink:

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

czy moze ktos wie, czy na ogrodzenie działki potrzebne jest PNB???
 i czy potrzebne są na nie plany???

----------


## Esiak

> czy moze ktos wie, czy na ogrodzenie działki potrzebne jest PNB???
>  i czy potrzebne są na nie plany???


 jeśli wokół są sąsiednie działki to nie...
ale na ogrodzenie od strony drogi wymagane jest zgłoszenie...

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

dzięki za odpowiedż, o zgłoszeniu to wiem i już to załatwiłam, tylko tak się właśnie zastanawiałam nad tym pozwoleniem, sasiednie działki są, więc chyba samo te zgłoszenie wystarczy

----------


## nightwalker24

witajcie
mam pytanie odnośnie zmian w projekcie w czasie budowy potrzebuję zmienić okna ze 150 x 150 na 120 x 120 i ścianę nośną z ciężkiej na lekką czyli zamiast suporeksu stelaż drewniany i gk czy zrobi to sam projektant i kierownik budowy czy muszę udać się do nadzoru budowlanego i przerabiać całe plany i czekać na kolejne pozwolenie

----------


## R&K

po 1 musisz miec zgode projektanta danego projektu 
jeśli ja masz resztę robi kierownik budowy wpisem do dziennika budowy - omow to ze swoim kierbudem

zmiana okien z wiekszych na mniejsze - bez problemu 
gorzej z tą ścianą nosną - sadzę że nie przejdzie - albo wymagac bedzie wykonania podciągu by wzmocnić ten odcinek

----------


## nightwalker24

jeśli chodzi o ścianę to dach jest na jetkach skręcanych jedna polać to 9,5 x 5 a ściana to miał by być podciag drewniany i steple na których bym zrobił ścianę
aha projektant i kierownik budowy u mnie  to ta sama osoba za to że pokręcił plany zrobił coś nie tak jak chciałem to za grosze mam kierownika budowy

----------


## Blechert

R&K - kupiłem dom w starej dzielnicy Poznania. Poprzedni właściciel go rozbudował i obłożył styropianem 10cm. Porównuję mieszkanie w tym domu do domu moich rodziców i dziadków. Tam zawsze mieszkało się przyjemnie mimo ogrzewania na węgiel i braku styropianu. Tam są po prostu grube ściany nawet bez luki powietrznej o której pisałem wcześniej. U mnie mimo wygodnego ogrzewania na gaz i styropianu nie jest tak przyjemnie od stycznia do marca. Mimo wietrzenia i zawsze otwartego okna w trakcie gotowania obiadu, w domu czuję odrobinę wilgoci jakby wymieszanej z grzybem. Ojciec mówi, że mam zbyt wrażliwy nos, bo on nic nie czuje w powietrzu. Ja wyczuwam różnice. Latem mieszka się dobrze, ale zimą gorzej.
Gdybym budował od zera, zbudowałbym dom inaczej. 
Ostatnio widzę w dzielnicy taką tendencję, że ludzie kupują całkiem dobrze wyglądające domy. Burzą i budują od nowa.

----------


## bitter

> Ostatnio widzę w dzielnicy taką tendencję, że ludzie kupują całkiem dobrze wyglądające domy. Burzą i budują od nowa.


No to super ekonomiczne podejście do inwestycji w dom  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

> R&K - kupiłem dom w starej dzielnicy Poznania. Poprzedni właściciel go rozbudował i obłożył styropianem 10cm. Porównuję mieszkanie w tym domu do domu moich rodziców i dziadków. Tam zawsze mieszkało się przyjemnie mimo ogrzewania na węgiel i braku styropianu. Tam są po prostu grube ściany nawet bez luki powietrznej o której pisałem wcześniej. U mnie mimo wygodnego ogrzewania na gaz i styropianu nie jest tak przyjemnie od stycznia do marca. Mimo wietrzenia i zawsze otwartego okna w trakcie gotowania obiadu, w domu czuję odrobinę wilgoci jakby wymieszanej z grzybem. Ojciec mówi, że mam zbyt wrażliwy nos, bo on nic nie czuje w powietrzu. Ja wyczuwam różnice. Latem mieszka się dobrze, ale zimą gorzej.
> Gdybym budował od zera, zbudowałbym dom inaczej. 
> Ostatnio widzę w dzielnicy taką tendencję, że ludzie kupują całkiem dobrze wyglądające domy. Burzą i budują od nowa.


Niemożliwe kupiłeś i mieszkasz w domu ocieplonym styropianem ?????? Przecież w myśl Twoich teorii styropian to całe zło, a Ty za łom nie chwytasz , stropianu nie zrywasz , Panie blechert co się z twą sławą styropianożercy zrobiło  ???  PS ratuj mury bo się duszą, ( nie mogą oddychać )  :big lol:

----------


## cronin

Stare domy są zazwyczaj położone na fajnych działkach, więc nie dziwne że ludzie kupują, a że burzą, też mnie nie dziwi. Taki dom to kot w worku, z reguły zero izolacji przeciwwilgociowej, zwichrowana więźba i inne kwiatki. Nawet jak z zewnątrz wygląda dobrze. Trzeba mieć duuużo determinacji żeby to doprowadzić do stanu użyteczności i sporo kasy. Wbrew pozorom łatwiej i lepiej postawić nowy, a niewiele drożej.

----------


## julo23

Witam wszystkich,  dużo postów przybyło od stycznia.  Przyznam się że tylko połowę dałem radę przeczytać. 

My już kopiemy pod piwnice. Yupi !!!
Działka na lekkim stoku ze spadkiem na ogród na południe.  Dom cały praktycznie  podpiwniczony (bez podpiwniczenia pod garażem) więc ziemi będzie sporo. 
Wykorzysta sie na pewno i wyrówna działkę troche.  

Mam już zamówioną stal na fundamenty. 
Dachówka Nelskamp już jedzie z DE. 
Drzewo na wieźbę już zazaliczkowane  w tartaku. 
Ekipy umówione. 
Czekamy aż sobie koparka da radę. Bo wykop na ponad 3 metry, w glinie. Zobaczymy jak będzię z aurą. 
Zastanawiam się jeszcze na ścianami,  chyba weźmiemy Porotherme 30. 
Czeka mnie jeszcze zakup bloczków betonowych i garażu blaszaka. Chyba kupię nowy garaż, choć mi sie to nie usmiecha i bede go musiał poźniej odsprzedać. 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich!!

----------


## milina

witaj *panda*  :wink:  myślę podobnie ->trawy siać nie ma sensu   co do adaptacji projektu, to każdy projekt musi być zaadaptowany do tych warunków które wam wydadzą na piśmie z gminy. Architekt dostosuje do działki fundamenty itd itd. Adaptując projekt możesz zmiany które są dozwolone odnoścnie danego projektu,dostosowując go w ten sposób do wlasnych potrzeb  :wink:  Natomiast humus to jest warstwa ziemi którą trzeba zebrać przed rozpoczęciem domu. Ale najpierw musicie zdobyć pozwolenie na budowe, wystąpić o zgłoszenie rozpoczęcia budowy i wtedy wzywacie geodetę i wyznaczanie dom, a potem ściągacie humus. Jakoś tak to jest  :wink:  
A co do przyłączy to macie wszystkie papiery z umowami które z energetyką,wodociągami i gazownią musicie podpisać do 2lat od wydania?  :wink: 
Znalazłam sobie moje zapiski z okresu papierologii i takie cuś zapisywalam  :tongue: 

*projekt działki (mapa opiniodawcza)
*kopia mapy opiniodawczej
*wniosek o wydanie wypisu i wyrysu miejscowego planu zagospodarowania *(50zł)*
*wniosek o wydanie warunków przyłączeniowych - wodociągi
* wniosek o warunki przyłączenia do sieci kanalizacji sanitarnej
* wniosek o warunki przyłączenia do sieci energetyczneja
*wniosek o ustalenie warunków zabudowy (gdy nie ma przestrzennego zagospodarowania)
* kupno projekt domu
* mapa do celów projektowych (geodeta - potrzebny projekt zagospodar. terenu i mapa opiniodawcza)
*adaptacja projektu  (znaleźć architekta do adaptacji projektu i sporządzenia projektu zagospodarowania terenu)
*wniosek o zgodę na założenie przyłącza (i tu dołączyć plan geodezyjny działki, dokument poświadczający, że jesteśmy właścicielami działki, projekt przyłącza, który wymagał uzgodnienia w tzw. ZUDP- Zespole Uzgadniania Dokumentacji Projektowej)
*wniosek o pozwolenie na budowę  (urząd ma 65dni)





> O tak teraz doceniam media w działce. My na podłaczenia wydamy lekką ręką ponad 10 tysięcy


 my to samo! a ile metrów od drogi macie działkę?  my 60....  :wink: 

*dziuby* ale macie fajnie! ciekawe kiedy ruszycie  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

he, he  :big lol:  Kłóćmy się, kłóćmy! Ja się znakomicie bawię zdobywając wiedzę budowlaną w taki sposób - tj czytając takie posty! A pan blerchert to mistrz świata, po prostu! I bez komentarza.  :rotfl: 

My wczoraj zaczęliśmy działać na działce, więc chyba założę dziennik budowy  :smile:  Na razie usunęliśmy trzy drzewa, i to co zobaczyliśmy pod nimi nie było fajne.... Mamy wodę na głębokości 20 - 30 cm, jakaś masakra po prostu. Zastanawiam się co z fundamentami. Przecież tu się nawet nie da nic wykopać, bo wszystko od razu zaleje/ podmyje woda. Czyżby płyta była najrozsądniejszym rozwiązaniem? Poradźcie proszę, i powiedzcie mi *jak można wyliczyć koszt wylania płyty* i postawienia fundamentów (to drugie to pewnie da się wyczytać z porjektu, ale jeśli chodzi o płytę to nie mam pojęcia). I czy każda ekipa potrafi zrobić płytę fundamentową?

----------


## Arturo72

> My wczoraj zaczęliśmy działać na działce, więc chyba założę dziennik budowy


No jak najbardziej dziennik budowy się nada  :smile: 
Wykonanie płyty fundamentowej nie powinno stanowić problemu dla żadnej ekipy potrafiącej budować wg projektu  :wink: 
W projekcie jest wszystko,czarno na bialym i wg mnie jest prostsza w wykonaniu niż ławy fundamentowe.
Płytę można prosto wyliczyć.
Podstawa to powierzchnia zabudowy,na tym się trzeba opierać.
Orientacyjnie,jeśli są normalne warunki gruntowe to płyta ma grubość 20cm i zbrojona jest prętem fi8 lub fi10mm dwupoziomowo w oczkach co 15cm.
I teraz pow.zabudowy*0,2m=m3 betonu potrzebnego na płytę a zbrojenie (szer/0,15+dł/0,15)*2=ilość prętów potrzebnych do zbrojenia i to *masa 1kg pręta da nam ilość stali potrzebnej na płytę.
Styropian podobnie jeśli będzie to 20cm to pow.zabudowy*0,2m=m3 styropianu potrzebnego pod płytę.
Jeśli chodzi o podsypkę to zależy jak wysoko posadowiona będzie płyta,uzupełnienie humusu to pow.zabudowy*0,4m=m3 podsypki i to*cena m3 podsypki  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

Jejku! Dzięki za te wszystkie wzory! Normalnie bym Cię ucałowała! :Lol:  :oops: 
A czy jest jakiś wątek o fundamentach na forum? Bo ja nie mogę znaleźć.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jejku! Dzięki za te wszystkie wzory! Normalnie bym Cię ucałowała!
> A czy jest jakiś wątek o fundamentach na forum? Bo ja nie mogę znaleźć.


 :oops:  
Normalnie żona będzie zazdrosna  :wink: 
Wątek o płycie fundamentowej:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-fundamentowa
Ogólnie o fundamentach:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...enty-i-piwnice

----------


## marta&robert

Jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki!

P.S. I pozdrowienia dla żony  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Słuchajcie...... a jak WY budujecie?? Kredyt?? (wiem wiem, że wątki kredytowe są w innych tematach na forum- ale tak z czystej ciekawości). Ciężko było Wam otrzymać kredyt??? Na jakie warunki przystaliście?? 
Poza tym czy ktoś z Was miał taką sytuację, że brał  kredyt na część budowy  a resztę dokańcza  np ze sprzedaży mieszkania bądź innej nieruchomości??

----------


## Troszka

Witam :smile:   W grudniu dostaliśmy pozwolenie na budowę  (czekaliśmy od maja 2011). W styczniu zaczęte wykopy, a na chwilę obecną mamy małą piwniczkę oraz podłogę na parterze :roll eyes:   Od jutra ruszają czerwone bloczki. Wolę nie myśleć o dacie końca budowy, narazie wszystko idzie z palanem. Może tylko wydatki jakieś większe, niż się spodzewałam :sick:   Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących!!

----------


## cuby124

Do Pandy: my z mężem mamy kredyt na budowę a potem sprzedamy mieszkanie na wykończenie. Kredyt podzielony na kilka transz i aby dostać ostatnią musimy mieć już akt notarialny sprzedania mieszkania - wymóg banku (musimy mieć zapewnione pieniądze na dokończenie budowy.). Bank nam ustalił, że mamy dwa lata na oddanie budynku do użytkowania, myślimy się wyrobić w 1,5.

----------


## lilly20

Od jutra zaczynamy stawiać mury  hurrrra  :smile:  Płyta pięknie sie związała, teren troszeczkę uporządkowany po wielkim zasypywaniu ( 320t piasku weszło w fundamenty  :smile:  )koparkowy miał co robić  :wink:  Korzystamy już z naszego prądu i niebawem będziemy mieli wodę... W piątek nazwozili piachu, paletę cementu oraz mnóstwo porothermu. Chyba czas zakładać dziennik budowy i wrzucić kilka fotek  :smile:  Pogoda ma sprzyjać cały tydzień, to zapewne do końca tygodnia będziemy mieć pierwszy strop zalany.

----------


## lilly20

Acha i jeszcze zapomniałam się pochwalić, mamy już zakupioną dachówkę  :smile:

----------


## milina

fajnie macie że już wszyscy powoli ruszacie  :big grin: 
my czekamy do czerwca  :smile: 





> My wczoraj zaczęliśmy działać na działce, więc chyba założę dziennik budowy  Na razie usunęliśmy trzy drzewa, i to co zobaczyliśmy pod nimi nie było fajne.... Mamy wodę na głębokości 20 - 30 cm, jakaś masakra po prostu.


 o kurcze.. niestety nie pomogę bo znam się na tym jak..  :wink: 
my wczoraj też kopaliśmy drzewka ale na szczęście od głębokości 30cm odkryliśmy już czysty piach 

i nie romansować tu  :tongue:

----------


## kalina11

> Żeby dostać PnB musiałaś mieć mapki bo tam wrysowuje się budynek i ogólny plan zagospodarowania działki.


Przecież wczesniej pisałam, że mapki miałam już od dawna zrobione, przeczytaj wczesniejsze wpisy.

Wczoraj chciałam posadzić brzózki na działce i podczas kopania myślałam, że natrafiłam na kamień, a okazało sie, że na gł. 10cm jest zamarznięta ziemia, ale na szczęście znalazłam miejsce od str. południowej gdzie nie było tego problemu, to jedna z zalet posiadanie dużej działki, można ją zagospodarować, przynajmniej częsciowo, jeszcze przed rozpoczęciem budowy.

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam  W grudniu dostaliśmy pozwolenie na budowę  (czekaliśmy od maja 2011). W styczniu zaczęte wykopy, a na chwilę obecną mamy małą piwniczkę oraz podłogę na parterze  Od jutra ruszają czerwone bloczki. Wolę nie myśleć o dacie końca budowy, narazie wszystko idzie z palanem. Może tylko wydatki jakieś większe, niż się spodzewałam  Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących!!



troszka- tyle trzeba czekać na pozwolenie

----------


## [email protected]

> Do Pandy: my z mężem mamy kredyt na budowę a potem sprzedamy mieszkanie na wykończenie. Kredyt podzielony na kilka transz i aby dostać ostatnią musimy mieć już akt notarialny sprzedania mieszkania - wymóg banku (musimy mieć zapewnione pieniądze na dokończenie budowy.). Bank nam ustalił, że mamy dwa lata na oddanie budynku do użytkowania, myślimy się wyrobić w 1,5.


cudy124 jaki Bank Wam dał takie warunki czy może PKO S A?? jeśli można wiedzieć ile wzieliście tego kredytu i jakie raty??

----------


## antek 01

Umowa z wykonawcą 



Witam wszystkich, 
Jestem nowy na forum, wkrótce rozpoczynam budowę domu i potrzebuje porady odnośnie umowy z wykonawcą
 Znalazłem solidną i renomowaną firmę budowlaną uzgodniliśmy zakres prac jaki ma być wykonany, termin zakonczenia 
robót i wartość wynagrodzenia dla wykonawcy. Pytając o umowę usłyszałem że niema takiej konieczności, że teraz się tak nie praktykuje, że ewentualnie możemy podpisać coś dla świętego spokoju. Firma jest lokalnie uznana i niema powodów dopatrywać się czegoś złeg ole sam niewiem. Zależy mi na dobrej współpracy czekam na podpowiedzi

----------


## marta&robert

> Słuchajcie...... a jak WY budujecie?? Kredyt?? (...)
> Poza tym czy ktoś z Was miał taką sytuację, że brał  kredyt na część budowy  a resztę dokańcza  np ze sprzedaży mieszkania bądź innej nieruchomości??


My tak zamierzamy, ale w odwrotnej kolejności, tzn. najpierw wykorzytsać fundusze, a dopiero gdy braknie wziąć kredyt. Za jakiś czas będzie nam też łatwiej o kredyt (pracuję od niedawna).




> i nie romansować tu


No! Lepsze to od kłótni!  :big lol:  Zrobiło się wesoło chociaż  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Marta Robert heh to macie "wygrane" bo większość banków właśnie taką kolejność wymaga. My niestety prócz dzialeczki nie mamy nic :sad:  ale i tak wierzę ze uda się nam. Mam nadzieję ze bank udzieli nam kredyt na SS przy czym z zastrzeżeniem, że sprzedamy mieszkanie na wykonczenie.

----------


## Troszka

> troszka- tyle trzeba czekać na pozwolenie


Do pandy:  Niestety, my tyle czekaliśmy. Mowa była o 2 miesiącach, i tak się przeciągnęło. Dom budujemy na obszarze Natura 2000, dlatego dużo instytucji musiało wydać pozwolenie. M.in. Ochrona Środowiska.  Nawiązując do innego twojego pytania, odnośnie kredytu. Kredytu nie mamy, bo działka rekreacyjna. Mieszkania nie możemy sprzedać, bo nie minęło 5 lat :mad:   LICZYMY NA Cud!!!   Ale co tam, do odważnych świat należy :big lol:   Pomyślimy o tym jutro :Confused:

----------


## [email protected]

> Do pandy:  Niestety, my tyle czekaliśmy. Mowa była o 2 miesiącach, i tak się przeciągnęło. Dom budujemy na obszarze Natura 2000, dlatego dużo instytucji musiało wydać pozwolenie. M.in. Ochrona Środowiska.  Nawiązując do innego twojego pytania, odnośnie kredytu. Kredytu nie mamy, bo działka rekreacyjna. Mieszkania nie możemy sprzedać, bo nie minęło 5 lat  LICZYMY NA Cud!!!   Ale co tam, do odważnych świat należy  Pomyślimy o tym jutro



Cuda się zdarzają?? no powiedz , że tak bo ja też w to wierzę, czy to nie jest trochę tak, że najważniejsze to chcieć.....

----------


## R&K

> . Mieszkania nie możemy sprzedać, bo nie minęło 5 lat  LICZYMY NA Cud!!!   Ale co tam, do odważnych świat należy  Pomyślimy o tym jutro


a to niby dlaczego ??? jesli sprzedasz płacisz podatek , ale jesli wydasz środki w ciagu 2 lat na tzw cele mieszkaniowe podatku nie placisz

czy oto Ci chodzilo ??? o taki cud ??

----------


## olivette

Witam serdecznie. Chciałabym rozbudować balkon (blok, wspólnota mieszkaniowa). Opiszę jak to wygląda. Mieszkańcy parterów poszerzyli swoje balkony o garaże stojące przy bloku. Przez co zyskali dość duze tarasy. Mieszkam na I piętrze, a powierzchnia pod moim balkonem jest wolna i nie ma mieszkania w tym miejscu (garaż wystaje). Jedynymi osobami zainteresowanymi tą powierzchnią mogliby być mieszkańcy parteru,  (rozszerzyli balkon o jeden dach garażu, mogliby o drugi- oby nie chcieli..) oraz ja. Zatem co trzeba było zrobić, aby móc zamontować schody na ów wolny dach, jak zagospodarować. Czy musiałoby być zezwolenie miasta na budowę ? Czy wystarczy dogadać się ze spółdzielnią..?  Wiadomo, trzeba byłoby  ściąć barierkę balkonu, zamontować schody etc. To jest znaczna ingerencja, ale jaka opłacalna dla mieszkańca - miejsce na grill, roślinki w doniczkach. Pomóżcie !

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> I teraz pow.zabudowy*0,2m=m3 betonu potrzebnego na płytę a zbrojenie (szer/0,15+dł/0,15)*2=ilość prętów potrzebnych do zbrojenia i to *masa 1kg pręta da nam ilość stali potrzebnej na płytę.



az mi glupio poprawiac kolege Alfiste ale chyba mialo byc: "*masa 1mb preta" ? choc wydaje mi sie jednak latwiej pret kupowac na mb, bo to jakby nie kombinowac dla przecietnego zjadacza chleba bardziej intuicyjna jednostka anizeli waga, choc defacto wlasnie na kg pret przelicza nam na fv  :smile: 

pozdrawiam!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Słuchajcie...... a jak WY budujecie?? Kredyt?? (wiem wiem, że wątki kredytowe są w innych tematach na forum- ale tak z czystej ciekawości). Ciężko było Wam otrzymać kredyt??? Na jakie warunki przystaliście?? 
> Poza tym czy ktoś z Was miał taką sytuację, że brał  kredyt na część budowy  a resztę dokańcza  np ze sprzedaży mieszkania bądź innej nieruchomości??


my mamy juz 1 kredyt hipoteczny na mieszkanie (ktore notabene przestalismy zamieszkiwac  :smile: ) wiec budujemy "za swoje" na razie, a na potem mamy "chytry plan" ale o tym jakby cos na priva  :smile:

----------


## Troszka

> a to niby dlaczego ??? jesli sprzedasz płacisz podatek , ale jesli wydasz środki w ciagu 2 lat na tzw cele mieszkaniowe podatku nie placisz
> 
> czy oto Ci chodzilo ??? o taki cud ??


Też tak myślałam!!! :sick:   Niestety, jak działka rekreacyjna, to i pozwolenie na dom rekreacyjny. Ja tam zamierzam mieszkać, ale kogo to obchodzi, nazwa nie taka i już. Środków ze sprzedaży mieszkania niestety nie można przeznaczyć na budowę  domu  REKREACYJNEGO.  podatek 19%, to ponad 25 tys......  NIE MOGĘ TEGO PRZEŁKNĄĆ!!!!  Więc budujemy Z DNIA NA DZIEŃ!!!!    :roll eyes:

----------


## Blechert

Antek 01 - reputacja firmy budowlanej ma dużo większe znaczenie niż papiery, ale i tak trzeba doglądać robót najlepiej każdego dnia. I trzeba umawiać się na konkretne kwoty, bo przy otwartym kosztorysie można rozminąć się w oczekiwaniach. W budowlance zawsze są prace dodatkowe. Najlepiej wyceniać natychmiast, inaczej może być niefajnie.

----------


## Arturo72

> az mi glupio poprawiac kolege Alfiste ale chyba mialo byc: "*masa 1mb preta" ?


No oczywiście tak miało być,przeklikanie to było  :wink:

----------


## lilly20

> Umowa z wykonawcą 
> 
> 
> 
> Witam wszystkich, 
> Jestem nowy na forum, wkrótce rozpoczynam budowę domu i potrzebuje porady odnośnie umowy z wykonawcą
>  Znalazłem solidną i renomowaną firmę budowlaną uzgodniliśmy zakres prac jaki ma być wykonany, termin zakonczenia 
> robót i wartość wynagrodzenia dla wykonawcy. Pytając o umowę usłyszałem że niema takiej konieczności, że teraz się tak nie praktykuje, że ewentualnie możemy podpisać coś dla świętego spokoju. Firma jest lokalnie uznana i niema powodów dopatrywać się czegoś złeg ole sam niewiem. Zależy mi na dobrej współpracy czekam na podpowiedzi


Uważam, że podpisanie umowy to konieczność! Nawet jeżeli firma się cieszy dobrą renomą to trzeba mieć ograniczone zaufanie!!! Co masz na papierze to masz na papierze i nikt się niczego nie wyprze. Rozmawialiśmy z wieloma firmami przed budową, tylko jedna na kilka nie chciala podpisać umowy, dla innych to był standard! Jak Ci zależy na dobrej współpracy i nie chcesz się z nikim kłócić podpiszcie ''coś''. Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

> Marta Robert heh to macie "wygrane" bo większość banków właśnie taką kolejność wymaga. My niestety prócz dzialeczki nie mamy nic ale i tak wierzę ze uda się nam. Mam nadzieję ze bank udzieli nam kredyt na SS przy czym z zastrzeżeniem, że sprzedamy mieszkanie na wykonczenie.


Zapewniam Cię, że wcale nie jest tak różowo. Pieniędzy swoich nie mamy, możemy liczyć tylko na pomoc rodziców, a co do zdolności kredytowej, to nasze zarobki dzieli się przez 5, więc możesz się domyślić jaka jest ta zdolność przy pensjach sporo poniżej średniej krajowej.. My po prostu NIE MAMY zdolności kredytowej na kredyt, który pozwoliłby sfinansować budowę domu w całości i tyle.  :smile: 
No i chyba macie mieszkanie, a nie nic  :wink:  Głowa do góry. Chyba nie jest tak, jak piszesz, że banki preferują taką kolejność. Większośc moich znajomych brała kredyt na budowę, a nie dokończenie budowy. Zabezpieczenie w obu przypadkach jest takie samo (ważne są dochody, a nie wartość domu, bo to z pensji będziesz płacić raty), chodzi tylko o to, że gdy bierzesz na dokończenie, to bank może Ci pożyczyć mniej, bo już część domu stoi. A banki nie pożyczają mniej niż realnie potrzeba na budowe. Więc jeśli masz słabą zdolność kredytową to nie dostaniesz na budowę, ale możesz dostać na dokończenie. Nie wiem czy pisze to składnie.  :Roll:

----------


## Kurdybanek

> Mieszkania nie możemy sprzedać, bo nie minęło 5 lat  LICZYMY NA Cud!!!   Ale co tam, do odważnych świat należy  Pomyślimy o tym jutro


Jeżeli byliście zameldowani w tym mieszkaniu min. 12 miesięcy to też jesteście zwolnieni od podatku przy jego sprzedaży.

----------


## Blechert

Lilly20 - osobiście najbardziej lubię takich inwestorów, którzy prowadzą własny zeszyt. Wpisują tam ustalenia/towary na dany dzień i za ile to ma być robione. Sam kosztorys/umowa to zwykle za mało. Zwłaszcza gdy inwestor ma wyobraźnię i stale chce coś nowego, co akurat wymyślił :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

> Jeżeli byliście zameldowani w tym mieszkaniu min. 12 miesięcy to też jesteście zwolnieni od podatku przy jego sprzedaży.


tylko dla nieruchomości nabytych do 31.12.2008, od 2009 roku ulga meldunkowa została zniesiona

----------


## Esiak

> Jeżeli byliście zameldowani w tym mieszkaniu min. 12 miesięcy to też jesteście zwolnieni od podatku przy jego sprzedaży.


 z ulgi meldunkowej można skorzystać tylko wtedy, gdy mieszkanie było zakupione w latach 2007-2008...

----------


## Kurdybanek

To stąd mam tą informację, bo ja kupiłam mieszkanie w 2007

----------


## R&K

ktoś pisał wczoraj chyba że po wykopaniu dołków okazało się że ma dość mokro na działce 

polecam wykopanie wielkiego dołka ok 2x2x2 m który będzie ściągał wodę z działki 
a z dołka za pomocą pompy 1x dziennie lub częściej w razie potrzeby wypompowuje się wodę gdzieś dalej ... do rowu, kanalizacji etc ... gdzie się da byle się jej pozbyć z działki

----------


## yureq

Małe pytanko dotyczące ogrodzenia. Jak rozumiem budowa ogrodzona być musi. Ale właśnie się*zastanawiam co jest sesnowniejszym rozwiązaniem. 
Mam dwa pomysły:
a) ogrodzić prowizorycznie tylko teren na którym będzie budowa i jak się skończy to zrobić porządnie ogrodzenie całości,
b) zrobić ogrodzenie całej działki porządnie z 3 stron + prowizoryczna brama, którą zastąpić docelową po zakończeniu budowy.
W sumie docelowo wychodzi mi ok. 150 m ogrodzenia (26x50), więc koszt się*robi duży.
Czy ktoś, kto ma już*tą decyzję za sobą może mi coś doradzić?
Pozdrawiam,
Jurek

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

Czy ktoś buduje ściany z wienerbergera 30 P+W bo my zaczęliśmy i mamy problem tzn. mąż mi nabił klina i rozmyślamy na ten temat - pióro-wpust łączy się na zaprawę góra, dół i niestety w niektórych miejscach u nas murarz zostawił szpary na połączeniach bocznych /nie dokładnie przylegają do siebie/ - no nie takie na wylot ale mój mały  :ohmy: ) palec wejdzie. Murarz twierdzi, że po ociepleniu nie będzie żadnego problemu ale boimy się, że będzie wiało lub przemarzało w tym miejscu - czy trzeba te miejsca uszczelnić jakąś pianką czy to zostawić ???  Pomóżcie bo człowiek ostatnie grosiki zbierał aby budować i na każdym kroku jakieś problemy  :ohmy: (

----------


## R&K

> Małe pytanko dotyczące ogrodzenia.


wybierz to co tańsze lub to na co masz ochotę i czas na tym etapie ... 
ja nie robiłem żadnego ogrodzenia bo buduje się na odludziu ... 




> Czy ktoś buduje ściany z wienerbergera 30 P+W bo my zaczęliśmy i mamy problem tzn. mąż mi nabił klina i rozmyślamy na ten temat - pióro-wpust łączy się na zaprawę góra, dół i niestety w niektórych miejscach u nas murarz zostawił szpary na połączeniach bocznych /nie dokładnie przylegają do siebie/ - no nie takie na wylot ale mój mały ) palec wejdzie. Murarz twierdzi, że po ociepleniu nie będzie żadnego problemu ale boimy się, że będzie wiało lub przemarzało w tym miejscu - czy trzeba te miejsca uszczelnić jakąś pianką czy to zostawić ???  Pomóżcie bo człowiek ostatnie grosiki zbierał aby budować i na każdym kroku jakieś problemy (


za szczelność i ciepło odpowiada warstwa ocieplenia 
oczywiście taka szczelina będzie małym mostkiem wiec do wypełnienia czymś o parametrach najbardziej zbliżonych do pustaka lub lepszych

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

czy pianka taka do uszczelniania okien będzie odpowiednia czy szukać czegoś innego ??

----------


## annaka

Czy ktoś z obecnych ma jakieś doświadczenie/wiedzę na temat dachówki ceramicznej Creaton (konkretnie Creaton Balance czarna anagabowana)? Warto zakupić czy raczej szukać czegoś innego :cool:  Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie opinie i sugestie, musimy szybko podjąć decyzję czy kupujemy akurat tą (trafia się nam korzystna 'okazja' cenowa ale musimy podjąć decyzję natychmiast, choć z drugiej strony i tak jest to model który wybraliśmy jakiś czas temu na nasz :big grin: )

----------


## R&K

tak może być pianka do okien

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

Dzięki serdeczne  :smile:  będę spała spokojniej - pozdrawiam

----------


## bitter

> Małe pytanko dotyczące ogrodzenia. Jak rozumiem budowa ogrodzona być musi. Ale właśnie się*zastanawiam co jest sesnowniejszym rozwiązaniem. 
> Mam dwa pomysły:
> a) ogrodzić prowizorycznie tylko teren na którym będzie budowa i jak się skończy to zrobić porządnie ogrodzenie całości,
> b) zrobić ogrodzenie całej działki porządnie z 3 stron + prowizoryczna brama, którą zastąpić docelową po zakończeniu budowy.
> W sumie docelowo wychodzi mi ok. 150 m ogrodzenia (26x50), więc koszt się*robi duży.
> Czy ktoś, kto ma już*tą decyzję za sobą może mi coś doradzić?
> Pozdrawiam,
> Jurek


Jurek zrób płot za 400zł taki jak ja. Dzień pracy dla dwóch osób i płot stoi. Po zakończeniu budowy kołki spalę a siatkę przeznaczę na zbrojenie posadzki do drewutni  :wink: 

A płot wygląda tak

----------


## aksamitka

my mamy ogrodzone siatka leśną

----------


## Atlanta

Bitter skąd wziąłeś moje ogrodzenie  :big grin:  My tak mamy cały przód, boki i tył się robią i będą ostateczne z normalnych słupków.

----------


## Troszka

> Jeżeli byliście zameldowani w tym mieszkaniu min. 12 miesięcy to też jesteście zwolnieni od podatku przy jego sprzedaży.


Przepisy meldunkowe dotyczą zakupu mieszkania w 2007 i 2008 (chyba dobrze pamiętam). Wtedy meldunek  na 1 rok zwalnia od zapłaty podatku. Mam mieszkanie od 2009, więc te przepisy mnie nie dotyczą :sad:

----------


## hetman77

Witam wszystkich,

Mamy w planie zacząć od czerwca, na razie papierologia + wyceny i wybór materiałów. Pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim powodzenia!

----------


## pukul

kilka spraw "bliskich" mojemu sercu  :smile: 
1. sprzedaż mieszkania przed upływem 5 lat - zależy od decyzji urzędników  :sad:  moja pani... stwierdziła, że mogę nie płacić zwrotu gminie jeżeli wydam te pieniądze na "zakup lokalu o charakterze mieszkaniowym" czyli budowa się nie liczy bo to nie zakup... walka o interpretacje trwa już rok. siostra w innej gminie sprzedała bez problemów ze strony gminy.
2. wzięliśmy kredyt na część budowy, wypłacony ma być w ciągu roku od pierwszej transzy - ale nie musimy wybrać całości, tyle ile "zdążymy" przez rok to wydamy i od tego płacimy odsetki. zamierzamy więc wziąć jakieś 60 % a resztę ze sprzedaży mieszkania. z bankiem mamy się rozliczyć w ciągu 3 lat... więc spoko... chyba  :smile:

----------


## milina

*yureq* my zrobiliśmy ogrodzenie z 3 stron (tył i boki),a cały przód zostawiliśmy nie ogrodzony 

*bitter* elegancki płot  :big grin:  też mielismy taki robić  :wink: 

*hetman* witam kraków (my z olkusza  :wink:  )  i również zaczynamy w czerwcu!

----------


## Be-be-be

Czy orientuje sie może ktos czy za zakup stali mozna otrzymac zwrot podatku? 


A tak z innej beczki dzis juz przyjechal do mnie strop, jutro zaczyna sie ukladanie  :big grin:  Kurcze robota idzie dość szybko a pieniadze z transzy topnieja niczym lód w tropikach  :wink:

----------


## Esiak

> Czy orientuje sie może ktos czy za zakup stali mozna otrzymac zwrot podatku?


 za stal vat możesz odzyskać...

----------


## lilly20

> Czy orientuje sie może ktos czy za zakup stali mozna otrzymac zwrot podatku? 
> 
> 
> A tak z innej beczki dzis juz przyjechal do mnie strop, jutro zaczyna sie ukladanie  Kurcze robota idzie dość szybko a pieniadze z transzy topnieja niczym lód w tropikach


Do nas też dzisiaj przyjedzie strop, chłopcy ściany zewnętrzne wymurowali w dwa dni  :wave:  jutro robią wewnętrzne  :smile:  pracują jak torpedy, dzisiaj nawet nie byłam w stanie ich zliczyć, chyba z 10 pracowało. W przyszłym tygodniu zalewamy strop nr 1. Robimy przerwę do połowy czerwca i lecimy dalej  :wink:  O kasie to już nawet nie wspominam, nie wiem gdzie znikneła i czemu tak szybo ?! Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## Atlanta

A u nas złe wieści :mad:  Pani w urzędzie uświadomiła mnie że nie mogę rozpocząć budowy mając prawomocne pozwolenie na budowę, ostemplowany dziennik,  zatwierdzony projekt zjazdu w drogownictwie i w zud. Musze jeszcze składać pozwolenie na budowę zjazdu. Czyli z miesiąc może dłużej sobie poczekam  :mad:

----------


## R&K

ale mozesz czynic przygotowania do budowy , czyli robic ogrodzenie, stawiac WC i garaz etc

----------


## Atlanta

To już zrobione  :cool:

----------


## Be-be-be

Dzięki za info *Esiak*, co do papierologii to ciesze sie bardzo, ze mam to juz za soba, zreszta mnie za wiele nie interesowalo bo wszystko, albo prawie wszystko zalatwila za mnie pewna Pani, ktora zajmuje sie czyms takim. Musialam jedynie jezdzic, zeby cos odebrac badz podpisac i w sumie nawet duzo mnie ta usługa nie kosztowala. Teraz nadzorem zajmuje sie jej maz wiec tez nie mam sie czym martwic, fachowa firma  :smile:  Jak do tej pory mam jedynie zastrzezenie do hurtowni, w ktorej zamawiam materialy, poniewaz od poczatku zaminusowali u mnie glupim tekstem (a wydawalo mi sie ze powinni zabiegac o klienta-mylilam sie!) i na dodatek nie potraktowali mnie powaznie i zaczeli kurczaki na mnie fukac, co mi sie nie spodobalo wiec musialam sprowadzic ich na ziemie. Tak czy siak jeszcze do konca budowy daleko i niejednokrotnie ktos mnie z rownowagi wyprowadzi jeszcze, wiec pewnie zanim sie wprowadze bede znerwicowana i pewnie bedzie mnie musial chlop dac na terapie  :wink:  heheheh trzymam kciuki za szybkie ukonczenie etapu: papierologia i rozpoczecie w niekrotkim czasie budowy  :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## mirzyn

> Przepisy meldunkowe dotyczą zakupu mieszkania w 2007 i 2008 (chyba dobrze pamiętam). Wtedy meldunek  na 1 rok zwalnia od zapłaty podatku. Mam mieszkanie od 2009, więc te przepisy mnie nie dotyczą


 Podatek zapłacisz od tego co "zrobiłaś" na mieszkaniu. Jeżeli mieszkanie kupiłaś w 2009 za np. 200 tys. a teraz sprzedajesz za 210 tys. to 19% podatku płacisz od 10 tys. no chyba że masz faktury na remonty to wtedy koszty były większe i zapłacisz mniej.

----------


## R&K

najgorzej jest gdy sie mieszkanie otrzymuje w formie darowizny i sprzedaje - wtedy podatek od całej kwoty

----------


## gagu

Do MIRZYN
Odbierz wiadomości prywatne bo chyba nie przeglądasz.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kalina11

> A u nas złe wieści Pani w urzędzie uświadomiła mnie że nie mogę rozpocząć budowy mając prawomocne pozwolenie na budowę, ostemplowany dziennik,  zatwierdzony projekt zjazdu w drogownictwie i w zud. Musze jeszcze składać pozwolenie na budowę zjazdu. Czyli z miesiąc może dłużej sobie poczekam


Jutro chcę składać zawiadomienie o rozp. budowy,nie wiedziałam, że dziennik musi być ostemplowany i kto go stępluje. Mój architekt przygotował projekt domu wraz z projektem zjazdu oraz przydom. oczyszczalni ścieków i na pozwolenie czekałam niecały tydzień od złożenia.

Powodzenia i trzymam kciuki.

----------


## aksamitka

dziennik stempluje Starostwo

----------


## Atlanta

Tak starostwo stempluje. Ja też dziś jechałam zgłosić rozpoczęcie budowy i byłam pewna że to ostatnia formalność na tą chwilę   :big grin:

----------


## nightwalker24

witam no ja to jeszcze tylko muszę dziennik budowy kupić i tablicę no i do starostwa i będę zaczynał

----------


## cuby124

do panda: mamy kredyt w pko bp. przy kwocie 300000 raty są ok. 1800 - stałe. Po zakończeniu budowy będziemy chcieli zmienić na malejące ale to dopiero jak będziemy mieszkać w domku bo obecnie oprócz kredytu mamy jeszcze mieszkanie na utrzymaniu i co  się z tym wiąże - dość wysoki czynsz.

----------


## Blechert

Be-be-be - poważne traktowanie w hurtowni zależy od rzeczy z jaką przychodzisz. Niektórzy przychodzą. Mają wielkie gadane a na koniec okazuje się, że chodzi o 20 m2. Poważne tematy zaczynają się np. od 100m2. Wykonawcy jak i handlowcy uciekają przez maleńkimi klientami z wielkimi buziami.

----------


## cuby124

Do "troszka":Na sprzedaż mieszkania z tego co wiadomo nie trzeba czekać i płacić podatku pod warunkiem przeznaczenia tych pieniędzy na cele mieszkaniowe - ale się jeszcze gdzieś dopytajcie.

----------


## wwojteko

Witam wszystkich!
Ja planuję małą rozbudowę (dobudowa odrębnego wejścia, łazienki i kuchni) aby umożliwić odrębne korzystanie z pięterka  :smile: . Mam takie małe pytani może mi ktoś na nie odpowie. Dom jest na teściów, ja jestem tutaj zameldowany i tyle mam wspólnego z domem  :big tongue: . Projekt rozbudowy jest na mnie czyli ja jestem inwestorem i teraz pytanie czy będę mógł się starać o częściowy zwrot vat za materiały budowlane? 
1) Czy wogóle mi to w takiej sytuacji przysługuje?
2) Jak tak to czy mam brać FVAT na mnie czy na teścia?
3) Znajoma księgowa "postraszyła" mnie, że jakim cudem dostałem pozwolenie na budowę nie będąc właściciele / współwłaścicielem budynku... czy ma rację?

Jak ktoś coś wie na ten temat to proszę o odpowiedź.
Ps. Witam wszystkich na forum pierwszy raz <klania sie nisko az po same klepisko>

----------


## Esiak

> Przepisy meldunkowe dotyczą zakupu mieszkania w 2007 i 2008 (chyba dobrze pamiętam). Wtedy meldunek  na 1 rok zwalnia od zapłaty podatku. Mam mieszkanie od 2009, więc te przepisy mnie nie dotyczą


 dla wszystkich tych, którzy chcą uniknąć płacenia podatku od sprzedaży nieruchomości - mały poradnik MF

----------


## Be-be-be

Do *blechert.pl*: drogi forumowiczu, odnosze wrazenie czytajac Twoje posty, ze jedynie potrafisz sie przechwalac badz szukasz zaczepki slownej. 
Jesli chodzi o hurtownie to nie wszystkie niestety chca wspolpracowac kulturalnie z klientami. Widze,ze nalezysz do nich skoro olewasz malych klientow przychodzacych do Ciebie. Omijac Ciebie wielkim kolem nalezy zatem. Uwazam, ze kazdego klienta trzeba traktowac z nalezytym szacunkiem, czy to przychodzi z wielka czy tez z mala sprawa. A wielka buzie to zwykle ludzie maja wtedy kiedy tacy jak ty zaczynaja ich traktowac niekulturalnie, trzeba sie w koncu bronic.

----------


## jarko17

Witajcie!

Macie jakiś namiar na egzemplarz umowy pomiędzy Wykonawcą a inwestorem?
Z góry dzięki

----------


## hetman77

*hetman* witam kraków (my z olkusza  :wink:  )  i również zaczynamy w czerwcu![/QUOTE]

Milina
prawie sąsiadami jesteśmy  :smile:  przyjdę cukier pożyczyć jak zabraknie  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Słuchajcie..... czy ja kupowaliście projekt..to byliście pełni obaw, ale tak naprawdę pełni obaw w związku z tym czy w ogóle uda się Wam "TO" wybudować?????? Bo my tak mamy i się zastanawiamy czy to normalne???? :smile:

----------


## Atlanta

Jasne że tak. Czasem nachodzą takie myśli. My jesteśmy świadomi tego że w końcu kasy nam braknie i będziemy się budować z bieżących dochodów. Wiemy też że wprowadzimy się do niewykończonego domu. Ale mamy o tyle dobrze że w zanadrzu jest mieszkanie do sprzedania. Ale to nie jest powód do zamartwiania się.

----------


## Grzaneczki

Witajcie
pozwolicie, że dołącze do wątku. My też zaczynamy budowę na wiosnę, tzn już zaczeliśmy. Mamy wytyczony budynek, wczoraj nam podłączyli prąd budowlany a jutro wjeżdza koparka. Mamy tygodniowa obsuwę, bo na działce jeszcze mokro i nie dało się kopać w zeszłym tygodniu, a mamy dom w połowie podpiwniczony więc jest sporo ziemi do wybrania.
milina my też jesteśmy z olkusza  :smile:

----------


## R&K

> Słuchajcie..... czy ja kupowaliście projekt..to byliście pełni obaw, ale tak naprawdę pełni obaw w związku z tym czy w ogóle uda się Wam "TO" wybudować?????? Bo my tak mamy i się zastanawiamy czy to normalne????


na samym samym początku - człowieka to wszystko przerasta - myśli sobie wezme 1 firmę - zapłacę i mam spokój oni wszystko za mnie zrobią ... 
po 1,5 roku obcowania na FM i wybudowaniu swojego domu stwierdzam że to wszystko to "pic na wodę fotomontaż " nic trudnego - takie klocki lego dla dorosłych 
odrobina wiedzy i czasu i spokojnie dom można samemu wybudować

----------


## aksuda

Ja zaczęłam się zastanawiać nad tematem jak podpisaliśmy umowę kredytową. Wcześniej to ja w naszym domu byłam osobą która bardziej ryzykowała a mąż twardo stąpał po ziemi, przy budownie naszego domu to jednak ja  mam więcej obaw ale myślę ,że bierze się to z mojej małej wiedzy na ten temat. Dlatego jestem tu na forum. Zawsze ktoś coś doradzi podpowie i już człowiekowi raźniej . więc nie ma co się zamartwiać i dożyć do realizacji swoich marzeń.  :cool: 
W poniedziałek zaczynają nam stawiać ściany Huuuraaa :wave:

----------


## Grzaneczki

Ja tez dołączyłam do forum, bo w grupie zawsze raźniej. Mnie martwi coś innego. Mieliśmy do wyboru małą działkę blisko miasta albo dużą daleko od miasta. Zdecydowaliśmy się na tą pierwsza opcję, a teraz jak oglądam Wasze pokaźne działeczki to mi ża, że nasz taka mała i jak dom powstanie to będzie mało miejsca na podwórku. A póki co trzeba organizować wywóz ziemii z wykopów i nie ma miejsca na gromadzenie materiału. Cieszę sie bo mamy blisko "na budowe" a potem będzie blisko do pracy ale jakoś tak mi smutno, że mało miejsca. Co o tym myślicie??

----------


## bitter

> Słuchajcie..... czy ja kupowaliście projekt..to byliście pełni obaw, ale tak naprawdę pełni obaw w związku z tym czy w ogóle uda się Wam "TO" wybudować?????? Bo my tak mamy i się zastanawiamy czy to normalne????


Ja w ogóle nie miałem obaw .... i musiałem sprzedać dom bo się przejechałem  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ja tez dołączyłam do forum, bo w grupie zawsze raźniej. Mnie martwi coś innego. Mieliśmy do wyboru małą działkę blisko miasta albo dużą daleko od miasta. Zdecydowaliśmy się na tą pierwsza opcję, a teraz jak oglądam Wasze pokaźne działeczki to mi ża, że nasz taka mała i jak dom powstanie to będzie mało miejsca na podwórku. A póki co trzeba organizować wywóz ziemii z wykopów i nie ma miejsca na gromadzenie materiału. Cieszę sie bo mamy blisko "na budowe" a potem będzie blisko do pracy ale jakoś tak mi smutno, że mało miejsca. Co o tym myślicie??



nasza ma 550m2 i daje rade  :smile:  owszem, po zdjeciu humusu, ustawieniu czesci materialow jest ciasno, ale to tymczasowe :smile: 
jasne, fajnie bylo by miec za domem "pole golfowe"... ale nie jest nam zal ze tak nie bedzie, bo najwazniejsze ze bedzie dom i te kilka metrow trawnika i ze to bedzie nasze, nasze wlasne  :smile:

----------


## R&K

nie mozna wszytskich jedna miarą mierzyć .. .każdy przypadek jest inny 
nie kupiłbym nawet małej działki w np rzeszowie za kase jaka kupiłem u siebie 20 ar (2000 m2)
nie jest to w centrum miasta lecz na obrzeżach, do rynku (centrum) mam 1,5 km , do pracy bede miał o 2 km dalej ... ale co to jest przy 40 km ....

----------


## simon1234

> Czy ktoś z obecnych ma jakieś doświadczenie/wiedzę na temat dachówki ceramicznej Creaton (konkretnie Creaton Balance czarna anagabowana)? Warto zakupić czy raczej szukać czegoś innego Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie opinie i sugestie, musimy szybko podjąć decyzję czy kupujemy akurat tą (trafia się nam korzystna 'okazja' cenowa ale musimy podjąć decyzję natychmiast, choć z drugiej strony i tak jest to model który wybraliśmy jakiś czas temu na nasz)


kupilem dokladnie taka sama, dostalem dobra cene,pomimo ze to angoba to wyglada jak glazurowana,czeka na skladzie na rozpoczecie budowy

----------


## Blechert

R&K - zgadzam się, że stosunkowo łatwo zbudować. Tylko pytanie jak wyszło? Podam przykład z mojej branży. Niektórzy inwestorzy szybko podejmują decyzje budują i kończą. Po dwóch latach dzwonią, że plac z kostki betonowej znudził się i że sąsiad kładzie granit. No i robimy przekładkę, bo sąsiad nie może mieć lepiej :smile:  Przypuszczam, że podobnych nietrafionych decyzji może być więcej w trakcie budowania domu.

----------


## aloni

Witajcie
My zalaliśmy dzisiaj ławy. Jutro mają zacząć budować bloczkami. 
To wszystko tak szybko się dzieje, i tyle mojego czasu pochłania, że szok. Tym bardziej, że większość rzeczy ja załatwiam bo jestem w domu. Oczywiście mam wiele obaw co do kasy, na ile starczy, na ile nie starczy , co dalej. Ale chyba już nie ma odwrotu. 
Powodzenia na Waszych budowach, oby szło sprawnie i bezproblemowo.

----------


## [email protected]

słuchajcie czy ma ktoś z was może druk "prognozy kosztów" który wypełnialiście podczas zaciągania kredytu w baku PKO SA???? Jeśli mogłabym prosić to wyślijcie mi na @ [email protected]

----------


## Esiak

> słuchajcie czy ma ktoś z was może druk "prognozy kosztów" który wypełnialiście podczas zaciągania kredytu w baku PKO SA???? Jeśli mogłabym prosić to wyślijcie mi na @ [email protected]


 chodzi Tobie o plik zestawienie kosztów budowy...?

----------


## gorbag

> bo najwazniejsze ze bedzie dom i te kilka metrow trawnika i ze to bedzie nasze, nasze wlasne


Niestety w większości przypadków nasze własne będzie za jakieś 30 lat, a do tego czasu rządzi wpis w hipotece.
Dlatego dość długo zwlekałem z budową i wciąż nie mam 100% pewności czy to dobry pomysł, ale jak się zaczęło to już samo się jakoś toczy...

----------


## tomanek4

Dzisiaj znowu przeboje, jak nie jeden to drugi kierownik, pierwszy jak miał wszystko w 4 literach i nie odbierał telefonów to ten znowu nadgorliwy, wymyślił rapówkę ścianki fundamentowej, czego w projekcie nie ma, (wyczytałem że robi ię to gdy fundament jest z materiałów chłoniących wilgoć, lub gdy występują wody gruntowe powodujące korozję betonu, np. na terenach bagnistych-mnie nic takiego nie dotyczy) po drugie, pręty wiążące wieniec z podwaliną w projekcie co 120 cm, Pan inspektor życzy sobie co 1m, po trzecie konstrukcja Pan życzy sobie jak w projekcie co 40 cm belki 4x16 cm, ja zrobiłem, co prawda samowolnie (nie mam adaptacji w projekcie), w rozstawie co 80 cm belki o przekroju 7x21 cm, ale przed podpisaniem dokumentów uprzedziłem i zapytałem Pana inspektora czy nie będzie z tym problemu, więc dzisiaj kiedy otrzymałem informacje od murarza że takie są wymagania Pana inspektora trochę mnie to podłamało, drewno już zamówione i pocięte, więc jeśli Pan będzie się upierał to zdaje się że będę musiał podziękować i poszukać kogoś innego, tylko że to chyba nie całkiem proste, acha jeszcze beton na wieniec ma byc B20 (tak jak w projekcie co prawda) ale uważam że pod domem szkieletowym na wieniec w zupełności wystarczy B15, chociaż to stosunkowo niewielka różnica w cenie, więc tu mogę sie jeszcze zgodzić, ale różnic jak na pierwszy dzień współpracy dość sporo... Jutro spotkanie na budowie, będzie okazje przedyskutować wszystko, miejmy nadzieję ze nie będzie mocno przy wszyskim obstawał 
Pozdrawaim budujących bocianków, oby jak najmniej problemów z budową mieli. 
P.S Napiszcie jakie macie doświadczenia z kierownikami budów, mam informacje, nie wiem na ile prawdziwe żę to może być próba "wydojenia" inwestora, czyli-daj Pan ... i buduj co chcesz, z drugiej strony może czyta to jakiś kierownik budowy i mówi że przecież nie może kierownik poświadczyć swoim podpisem że coś jest zgodne z projektem jeśli nie jest i to też racja, tylko że te zmiany będą przecież zakryte i ta konstrukcja jest mocniejsza myślę niż ta w projekcie...

----------


## lilly20

Witam Bocianki  :smile:   zaczyna sie tu dziać  :smile:  wiosna przyszła a wraz z nią ruch na budowach  :smile:  u nas wielkie przygotowania do zalania pierwszego stropu  :smile:  Jak narazie budujemy bez większych problemów, ekipa się spisuje ( i to jest dla mnie najważniejsze ). Pozdrawiam i powodzenia dla wszystkich, życzę budowania bez stresów!!!

----------


## Dziuby

Oj tak sezon budowlany sie zaczal :smile:  Do nas wczoraj dojechal piasek i dzis juz sciany zaczynaja rosnac. Nareszcie sie cos dzieje :big grin:  Z naszym kierownikiem budowy nie mielismy zadnych problemow, nie wymyslal :smile:  A co do dzialki, hmmm... my mamy jakies 12 arow ale mi ciagle zdaje sie jakos malo... Ale sa i plusy malych ogrodkow - mniej trawy do koszenia :yes:

----------


## aksamitka

> A co do dzialki, hmmm... my mamy jakies 12 arow ale mi ciagle zdaje sie jakos malo... Ale sa i plusy malych ogrodkow - mniej trawy do koszenia


jak dla mnie  12 ar idealna pow dzialki, u nas jest 50, troche duzo ale damy rade  :wink:

----------


## Dziuby

O kurcze, zazdroszcze :smile:  A jak u Was, zaczynacie juz cos dzialac?

----------


## aksamitka

startujemy 10 kwietnia, wcześniej geodeta, juz nie moge sie doczekać  :smile:

----------


## Dziuby

Cudowne uczucie :smile:  ja swoja budowe zobacze dopiero za 3 tygodnie ale swiadomosc, ze juz cos sie dzieje dodaje skrzydel i od razu usmiech sie pojawia na twarzy. Caly czas mysle nad ubezpieczalnia i nadal nie wiem jaka wybrac, prawie wszyscy znajomi i rodzina maja w PZU, jedni chwala, drudzy nie bardzo. Sama nie wiem...

----------


## qana

Fajnie poczytać, że u Was prace idą pełną parą  :smile:  zazdroszczę, bo my jeszcze mamy formalności przed sobą. Ale dzisiaj mąż wybiera się na działkę z panem geologiem, który wykonywał będzie badania gruntu.

*I tu właśnie moje pytanie - robiliście u siebie badania gruntu??*

Nasz kierownik budowy (który pracuje nad zmianami w projekcie i przygotowuje wniosek o pnb) powiedział, że MAJĄ BYĆ. No to będą...  :wink:

----------


## cronin

ja robiłam, miałam działkę na terenie łąki i była możliwość że będą tam torfy, zapłaciłam za cały operat 1000 zł

----------


## lilly20

Robiliśmy badanie gruntu, to jest teraz wymagane jak nie konieczność o ile się nie mylę. A co do wielkości działki, to uważam, że 600-700 m2 jest idelanie, mamy 1200m2 i już się zastanawiamy kto to będzie kosić  :smile:  Dzisiaj się okazało, że łazienka na dole po drobnych zmianach się powiększyła i bardzo mnie to cieszy. Nie mogę się doczekać jak zacznie powstawać piętro  :smile:  jesteśmy zadowoleni z naszego projektu i cieszymy się, że właśnie ten wybraliśmy. Piękny dom nam rośnie  :wave:

----------


## aksamitka

badanie gruntu nie jest wymagane, my nie robilismy

----------


## cronin

To jeszcze słówko nt. wielkości działki. Nasza pierwsza działka miała 1100 m, miała piękne widoki, 10 km od granicy miasta i słabą infrastrukturę. Zamieniliśmy ją na mniejszą (650)na samej granicy, droższą i z pełną infrastrukturą. Teraz mam 4 autobusy miejskie, asfaltową gminną drogę (od razu mówię że mam cicho bo to koniec ślepej uliczki), szkołę do której dzieciaki będą chodzić chodnikiem a nie poboczem. Z pracy wracamy o 18 więc czasu na ogródek nie będę miała wiele, 300 m to w sam raz. Dla mnie to była dobra zamiana choć nie mówię że widoków mi nie żal. Tylko co z widokami jak na pustym polu developer zaraz jakąś szeregówkę postawi?

----------


## Grzaneczki

Fajnie, że nie jesteśmy sami z naszą małą działeczką (650m2), tak jak piszecie najważniejszy jest własny kawałek trawnika. Niestety koszty ziemii są bardzo wysokie więc trzeba sie liczyć z kazdym metrem kw. 
My też nie robiliśmy badania gruntu mimo iż mamy piwnicę w projekcie.

----------


## annaka

> kupilem dokladnie taka sama, dostalem dobra cene,pomimo ze to angoba to wyglada jak glazurowana,czeka na skladzie na rozpoczecie budowy


My też już kupiliśmy przedwczoraj :big grin:  mam nadzieję że nie będziemy żałować.

----------


## aksamitka

> Zamieniliśmy ją na mniejszą (650)na samej granicy, droższą i z pełną infrastrukturą. Teraz mam 4 autobusy miejskie, asfaltową gminną drogę (od razu mówię że mam cicho bo to koniec ślepej uliczki), szkołę do której dzieciaki będą chodzić chodnikiem a nie poboczem.


to bardzo ważne- ja bym wolała mieć mniejsza działkę ale w takim miejscu gdzie wszędzie miałabym blisko- niestety u nas to nierealne bo mąż pracuje w szkole  na wsi, a tutaj komunikacja i inne infrastruktura nie istnieje  :sad:  wiec pozostaje nam mieć samochód

----------


## bitter

> Cudowne uczucie ja swoja budowe zobacze dopiero za 3 tygodnie ale swiadomosc, ze juz cos sie dzieje dodaje skrzydel i od razu usmiech sie pojawia na twarzy. Caly czas mysle nad ubezpieczalnia i nadal nie wiem jaka wybrac, prawie wszyscy znajomi i rodzina maja w PZU, jedni chwala, drudzy nie bardzo. Sama nie wiem...


A co ubezpieczasz? Budowę?




> Fajnie, że nie jesteśmy sami z naszą małą działeczką (650m2).


Mała działka mało koszenia trawy  :wink:

----------


## cronin

> to bardzo ważne- ja bym wolała mieć mniejsza działkę ale w takim miejscu gdzie wszędzie miałabym blisko- niestety u nas to nierealne bo mąż pracuje w szkole  na wsi, a tutaj komunikacja i inne infrastruktura nie istnieje  wiec pozostaje nam mieć samochód


a o tym jeszcze zapomniałam  :smile:  teraz wystarczy nam jeden samochód, a tam musielibyśmy mieć dwa.

----------


## Troszka

> Słuchajcie..... czy ja kupowaliście projekt..to byliście pełni obaw, ale tak naprawdę pełni obaw w związku z tym czy w ogóle uda się Wam "TO" wybudować?????? Bo my tak mamy i się zastanawiamy czy to normalne????


Panda, wczoraj pierwsze pustaki przecenentowane, a ja dalej nie wierze i mam wątpliwości czy damy rade i jak będzie wyglądał dom po zakonczeniu budowy. Na projekcie jakoś tak ładniej, kolorowo...  Myślę, że wiekszość z nas ma obawy,  więc głowa do góry.

----------


## Dziuby

Bitter - dlaczego jestes taki zdziwiony? Jak tylko postawimy SSO to chcemy ubezpieczyc dom. Wole dmuchac na zimne :smile:

----------


## S.P.

Też robiłam badanie geologiczne, myślę że warto było. Wiedziałam co mnie czeka.
Miałam dom na działce o powierzchni 1000 m2. Niestety było to ok 17 km od miasta. Dojazdy, zawożenie dzieci i koszt paliwa zniechęciły mnie. Sprzedałam dom, kupiłam działkę 710m2, 5 km od centrum, 500 m do autobusów i pełnej infrastruktury. W tej chwili rosną już ściany parteru. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z tej zamiany. Już zapomniałam o odbieraniu dziecka z końcowego przystanku o 23 godzinie.

----------


## redar

Witam wszystkich
Zaczynam projekt i przygotowania do budowy ,  pewnie wiele razy bede zagladal tu po pomoc i porade.

----------


## R&K

> Bitter - dlaczego jestes taki zdziwiony? Jak tylko postawimy SSO to chcemy ubezpieczyc dom. Wole dmuchac na zimne


ubezpieczenie budowy jest stosunkowo drogie - 2-3x drozsze niz pozniej domu ... firymy ubezpieczeniowe kosza kase bo w welu przypadkach jest to wymog przy kredycie i nie masz wyjscia ... poprostu musisz ubezpieczyc 
tylko jedna z form - nie bede pisal ktora (analizac byla w marcowym numerze Muratora) oferuje w pakiecie ubezpieczenie ruchomisci pod warunkiem spelnienia podstawowych wymagan "bezpeiczenstwa" czyli drzwi kłódka itp (chyba - bo nie sprzawdzalem ofety tej firmy )

----------


## Dziuby

My nie bierzemy kredytu, na dom pracujemy na biezaco, ale chcemy ubezpieczyc mimo wszystko. Mielismy juz przypadek w naszej rodzinie, gdzie dom w surowym stanie splonal w zimie. Ubezpieczenia nie bylo, nawet nie chce myslec co czuli gdy musieli prawie wszystko zaczynac od nowa :sad:  Pare stowek - nie majatek a ja bede spokojniejsza :smile:

----------


## kalina11

> Też robiłam badanie geologiczne, myślę że warto było. Wiedziałam co mnie czeka.
> Miałam dom na działce o powierzchni 1000 m2. Niestety było to ok 17 km od miasta. Dojazdy, zawożenie dzieci i koszt paliwa zniechęciły mnie. Sprzedałam dom, kupiłam działkę 710m2, 5 km od centrum, 500 m do autobusów i pełnej infrastruktury. W tej chwili rosną już ściany parteru. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z tej zamiany. Już zapomniałam o odbieraniu dziecka z końcowego przystanku o 23 godzinie.


Ja robię odwrotnie, teraz mieszkam w domu z działką 550m2, wszędzie mam blisko i co z tego - nie mogę znieść ruchu ulicznego w pobliżu domu (nawet w spokoju nie można posiedzieć w ogrodzie, okna latem nie otwieram bo nie słyszę rozmowy lub telewizora, zimą jest taki smog, że nie można oddychać), jakość powietrza w okresie grzewczym to masakra, najgorzej od 15 godziny do rana, jak jadę na działkę (12km), czuję się jak na wakacjach, także w zimie wieczorem jest tam czyste powietrze, przestrzeń, będę dojeżdżała do pracy ok. 12km, po drodze zabieram dziecko do szkoły, po pracy zajęcia dod. np basen, zakupy to w mieście i wracam odpoczywać. Mój przyszły sąsiad dojeżdża codziennie 60km. do pracy i twierdzi, że po pracy jest już na wczasach i nawet godzina w ciszy i czystym środowisku wynagradza trud dojazdu. Znajomi którzy wybudowali domy w granicach miasta lub tuż za nimi (podobno na wsi) twierdzą, że są zawiedzeni, przede wszystkim jakością powietrza w okresie jesień-zima-wiosna. Niestety nasze władze wolą dotować piece węglowe, a nie np PC, pelety lub inne rozwiązania pro-eco. 
Ktoś wcześniej napisał, że każdy mierzy własną miarą, mam nadzieję, że nikt z nas nie będzie żałował wyborów.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Grzaneczki

> Ja robię odwrotnie, teraz mieszkam w domu z działką 550m2, wszędzie mam blisko i co z tego - nie mogę znieść ruchu ulicznego w pobliżu domu (nawet w spokoju nie można posiedzieć w ogrodzie, okna latem nie otwieram bo nie słyszę rozmowy lub telewizora, zimą jest taki smog, że nie można oddychać), jakość powietrza w okresie grzewczym to masakra, najgorzej od 15 godziny do rana, jak jadę na działkę (12km), czuję się jak na wakacjach, także w zimie wieczorem jest tam czyste powietrze, przestrzeń, będę dojeżdżała do pracy ok. 12km, po drodze zabieram dziecko do szkoły, po pracy zajęcia dod. np basen, zakupy to w mieście i wracam odpoczywać. Mój przyszły sąsiad dojeżdża codziennie 60km. do pracy i twierdzi, że po pracy jest już na wczasach i nawet godzina w ciszy i czystym środowisku wynagradza trud dojazdu. Znajomi którzy wybudowali domy w granicach miasta lub tuż za nimi (podobno na wsi) twierdzą, że są zawiedzeni, przede wszystkim jakością powietrza w okresie jesień-zima-wiosna. Niestety nasze władze wolą dotować piece węglowe, a nie np PC, pelety lub inne rozwiązania pro-eco. 
> Ktoś wcześniej napisał, że każdy mierzy własną miarą, mam nadzieję, że nikt z nas nie będzie żałował wyborów.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


 12 km to nie jest tak daleko, my mieliśmy wybór 30km do miasta, a do pracy było ponad 40 km  a przy moich zarobkach  mnie nie stać i nie będę nabijać kasy stacjom paliw.

Pytania do tych którzy budują/budowali dom podpiwniczony. Ile czasu trwało u Was kopanie w ziemii? U nas Pan Koparka zaczęł dziś o 8.30 i nadal działa i na pewno jeszcze jutro będzie pracował. Nie ukrywam że mamy ciężki teren. Ile u Was trwało kopanie?

----------


## [email protected]

Słuchajcie co znaczy kalenica równoległa do drogi????w warunkach zagospodarowania przestrzennego mam zapisane kalenica równoległa do drogi.

----------


## Troszka

do *Kalina11* ja też uciekam na prawdziwą wieś, gdzie można spotkać jeszcze kury i krowy. Kocham to miejsce, choć jak pomyslę o zimie, zasypanej drodze, szkolnym autobusie, paleniu w piecu to troszku mam obawy. ALE JAK POJADE TAM, CIEŻKO POPRACUJE NP. W OGRÓDKU, NACIESZĘ OKO MOIMI WDZIĘCZNYMI ROŚLINKAMI, POLEŻĘ NA HAMAKU SŁUCHAJĄC SPIEWU PTASZKÓW - wiem, ze to jest to!! :smile:  Obecnie mieszkamy w mieście, w bloku. Wszystko mamy blisko, szkoły, banki, prace. Nikt z nas nie pochodzi ze wsi, także są podstawy do obawy. Pozdrawiam i powodzenia

----------


## Dziuby

U nas koparka kopala 3 dni, dom podpiwniczony pod caloscia, glebokosc o ile dobrze pamietam 3 - 3,5m.

----------


## kalina11

> do *Kalina11* ja też uciekam na prawdziwą wieś, gdzie można spotkać jeszcze kury i krowy. Kocham to miejsce, choć jak pomyslę o zimie, zasypanej drodze, szkolnym autobusie, paleniu w piecu to troszku mam obawy. ALE JAK POJADE TAM, CIEŻKO POPRACUJE NP. W OGRÓDKU, NACIESZĘ OKO MOIMI WDZIĘCZNYMI ROŚLINKAMI, POLEŻĘ NA HAMAKU SŁUCHAJĄC SPIEWU PTASZKÓW - wiem, ze to jest to!! Obecnie mieszkamy w mieście, w bloku. Wszystko mamy blisko, szkoły, banki, prace. Nikt z nas nie pochodzi ze wsi, także są podstawy do obawy. Pozdrawiam i powodzenia


witam w klubie miłośników "wsi" pięknie to ujęłaś - ja też po doswiadczeniach mieszkania w bloku, domu w mieście, wybrałam wieś i to jest właśnie to!!

----------


## R&K

> Słuchajcie co znaczy kalenica równoległa do drogi????w warunkach zagospodarowania przestrzennego mam zapisane kalenica równoległa do drogi.


_Kalenica_ – najwyższa część dachu utworzona na przecięciu połaci dachowych.

----------


## Renia i Grzes

*Witam, my również rozpoczynamy budowę w tym roku, we wrześniu. Poszukujemy murarza-dobrego, solidnego. Z okolic Myślenic, Dobczyc, Wieliczki. Ew Krakowa.

Pytanko mam-czy opłaca się kupowac deski szalunkowe używane czy nowe? Co lepsze? Proszę o rady*

----------


## R&K

deska szalunkowa jest zalana "mleczkiem" z betonu - zaden robak sie jej nie czepi ... to bardzo dobre mocne deski , a to ze byly juz uzywane - nic nie szkodzi ... bylebyly poczyszczone

----------


## bitter

> Bitter - dlaczego jestes taki zdziwiony? Jak tylko postawimy SSO to chcemy ubezpieczyc dom. Wole dmuchac na zimne


Ja jestem zdziwiony bo chciałem ubezpieczyć towar na budowie w razie gdyby się przykleił komu do rączki i nie znalazłem chętnej firmy. Może znacie?




> 12 km to nie jest tak daleko, my mieliśmy wybór 30km do miasta, a do pracy było ponad 40 km  a przy moich zarobkach  mnie nie stać i nie będę nabijać kasy stacjom paliw.


A ja znalazłem wieś 12 km od miasta i 20 od jego centrum. Mam taką pracę, że nie jeżdżę codziennie w jedno miejsce więc i tak codziennie gdzieś tam jadę. Auto służbowe więc koszty zero. Ale za to w tej wsi (1 tys mieszkańców) mam 4 spożywczaki, stację paliw Orlen, przychodnię lekarską, busy, stację PKP (co pół godziny pociąg), drogę szybkiego ruchu 500m od działki, szkołę podstawową i gimnazjum i przedszkole w budowie. Aż się wierzyć nie chce, że to w naszym kraju. A wystarczyło by gdyby w gminie znaleźć kasę na inwestycje i wybudować kilka km drogi, podzielić nieużytki, zbudować najpierw szkołę, przedszkole sklepy itp kilkadziesiąt domów dla wygodnych co im się nie chce budować i raj na ziemi. Ale to nie w tym kraju

----------


## ziuta62

Renia i Grześ- ja moge podać namiar na mojego majstra. Piotr Matuszek tel. 603081663.
Super fachowiec.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ziuta62

No i przypomniało mi się po co tu weszłam. Jeśli ktos z Was robi drenaż to polecam Przedsiębiorstwo INORA z Gliwic. Sprzedają bardzo dobre geowłókniny-odpowiednio do gruntu. Ja za moją na grunt gliniasto-kamienisty płacę 1,98 + VAT za m2. Transport z Gliwic za Nowy Targ 100zł + Vat. 
W Icopalu płaciłabym dokładnie 2 razy więcej za geowłókninę.

----------


## R&K

25 m2 = 50 m bieżących (1 rokla geowłókniny) to koszt ok 80  zł - zazwyczaj potrzeba max 2-3 rolki 
wydaje się byc zdecydowaną przesadą zamawiać gdzieś w Polsce i płacić 100 zł za transport !!!

to taka niby teraz moda klinkąć - zamówić gdzieś na 2 końcu polski i później mówić że likalnie jest drogo a w internecie tanio ... 
bzdura .... tak naprawde 5x tylko podczas budowy kupilem cos w sieci w tym 2 x tylko dlatego że na moim rynku lokalnym (d0 40 km) nie znalazlem takiego produktu / punktu który by nim handlował 
3x kupiłem dlatego że nie porozumiałem się ze sprzedawcą co do ceny 
XXX * kupiłem lokalnie produkt w cenie jak w sieci lub taniej !!!!

----------


## ziuta62

Tak, ale to jest geowłóknina do drenażu francuskiego-bez rur.

----------


## R&K

do francuskiego powiadasz ... ?

jak drenaż to rury ... 
a francuski ... i owszem ... ale w innym wydaniu wole

----------


## [email protected]

no więc dobrze rozumowałam tę całą "kalenicę" w związku z tym nie rozumiem dlaczego pani arch. z muratora powiedziała ze dom musi stać prostopadle do drogi a więc i kalenica prostopadle do drogi mimo ze w wz wymagane jest równolegle :sad:  Troszkę się boję, że domek nie będzie możliwy do ustuowania dzięki Wz. 
jeszcze jedno pytanko w WZ mamy  szerokość ściany frontowej 12-14 m bez garażu.... 
Czy to oznacza, że możemy do tych metrów dodać garaż i razem może nam wyjść np 18 przy założeniu ze cała działka ma 30 m?????

----------


## Grzaneczki

No i się zaczęło, zamiast się cieszyć to jest mega stres. Dziś pan kopacz miał wykopać ziemie, pracował 12 h(od 9 do 18 to jest dla mnie 9 ale pan policzył 12h) i wykopał połowę czyli 6 wywrotek :sad:  Dom  o wymiarach 9X10,5!!! Stawka za godzinę 100 zł i miał być transport od km za wywóz ziemi, ale znaleźliśmy sąsiada 500 m dalej i zgodził się przyjąć ziemię to Pan kopacz doliczył sobie plus 70 zł/h czyli w sumie 170 zł/h. Dziś 12 h a jutro około 10 to jest 22 h czyli 3740 zł przecież to  jest jakaś porażka!!!!! On chyba zwariował. Napiszcie proszę jak u was było z wykopami?

----------


## KRISTEL

równoległa=http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-domow/dom-w-niezapominajkach-2/m3f2689083666d,1
prostopadła=http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-domow/dom-na-wzgorzu/m3f01939eb604c,1

----------


## [email protected]

> równoległa=http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-domow/dom-w-niezapominajkach-2/m3f2689083666d,1
> prostopadła=http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-domow/dom-na-wzgorzu/m3f01939eb604c,1



a sprawdz dom dwa światy M77 czy to równoległa kalenica czy prostopadła??? będę wdzięczna za odp

----------


## KRISTEL

równoległa w stosunku do drogi

----------


## [email protected]

> równoległa w stosunku do drogi


kristel skoro się tak znasz toooo jeszcze jedno pytanko w wz mam napisane szerokość elewacji frontowej 12-14 m bez garażu, czy to znaczy, że 12-14 plus garaż????

----------


## Blechert

Grzaneczki - stawki za cata są od 80 do 100. Zwykle 100. Czasem liczą sobie za dojazd na budowę 100-150. Wywóz ziemi to 200-300 za auto. Gdy nie ma auta, kopara liczy extra za "dyganie" z ziemią na łyżce w oddalone miejsce. Do uzgodnienia. 70 jest w normie.

----------


## KRISTEL

tutaj nie jestem pewna .u mnie pisze tylko szerokosc elewacji i wiem ,ze ma być łącznie z garażem.a jaka masz szerokosc dzialki?

----------


## Grzaneczki

blechert.pl
nie mam nic przeciwko stawce 100 zł/h, ale 70zł za godzinę pracy samochodu, który wciągu dwóch godzin zrobi kurs nieco ponad 1 km w obie strony?? Czy wybranie ziemii z ponad 95 m2 naprawdę zajmie ok 22 godzin??

----------


## ziuta62

Co wiem, to jest, a czego nie wiem, to tego nie ma. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## peter12

Witam
Rozmowa z firma budowlana za mna , termin rozpoczecia koniec czerwca( zarobieni sa ale podobno warto poczekac) zlecam wykonanie kompletne znaczy z materialami.
W sobote zbieram humus moze i wczesnie 3 mc przed ropoczeciem ale grodze dzialke siatka lesna i jak mi poradzono koparka moglaby poznie zniszczyc to prowizoryczne ogrodzenie.
Blaszak zmowiony na plac budowy  bedzie w przyszlym tygodniu, tak jak widac cos zaczyna sie u mnie  tez dziac na przyszlym placu budowy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Blechert

Grzaneczki - Ilość godzin jeśli się nie pilnuje cata jest nie do ogarnięcia. Generalnie trzeba go pilnować, albo umówić się na płacenie od dzieła wedle kosztorysu a nie od godziny.

----------


## rafus12

Witam Wszystkie Bocianki 2012 i forumowych wyjadaczy.
Zaczynamy budowe na wiosne (czerwiec), nasz projekt to Zoja Luxor G2 z Archetonu. W tej chwili "zalatwia" sie PnB w starostwie. Z przerobek - poszerzylismy garaz o 80 cm ( i pokoj nad nim).
Przebilem sie przez te 80 stron, ufff. Ale jatka. 
Troche sie doluje ze wszyscy maja tak dokladnie zaplanowane i materialy kupione. My mamy na razie dograna ekipe do scian (tesc z ekipa), wstepnie (na telefon) wiezbe i to tyle. Nie mamy zadnych materialow ani wiezbe - bede kupowal na biezaco.
W tym roku planujemy tylko SSO wiec powinno sie udac.
1) Planujemy WM - tylko bez GWC - czy to mozna pozniej dolozyc?
2) Na sciany w projekcie mamy BK 24cm. Mysle ze tak zostawie, bedzie Solbet 24 + styropian 15-20. Czy to dobry wybor na sciany?
3) W moim projekcie sa 4 kominy - 2 musza zostac: piec gazowy + kominek- dobrze mysle?
4) Czy zglaszac blaszak? Jak daleko od granicy musze go postawic?
5) Ktos tu straszyl mandatem za postawienie slawojki. Czy jesli bede mial pod nia beczke to tez jest be? A gdzie mozna kupic kibelek - zestaw dla majsterkowicza?
6) Czy podniesienie scianki kolankowej to problem? Arch adaptujacy powiedzial ze OK jesli kierbud wyrazi zgode a nikt przy odbiorze sie nawet nie fatyguje na miejsce. Nie wiem co o tym myslec.
pozdrawiam
rafus

Kibicuje wszystkim

----------


## bitter

> No i się zaczęło, zamiast się cieszyć to jest mega stres. Dziś pan kopacz miał wykopać ziemie, pracował 12 h(od 9 do 18 to jest dla mnie 9 ale pan policzył 12h) i wykopał połowę czyli 6 wywrotek Dom  o wymiarach 9X10,5!!! Stawka za godzinę 100 zł i miał być transport od km za wywóz ziemi, ale znaleźliśmy sąsiada 500 m dalej i zgodził się przyjąć ziemię to Pan kopacz doliczył sobie plus 70 zł/h czyli w sumie 170 zł/h. Dziś 12 h a jutro około 10 to jest 22 h czyli 3740 zł przecież to  jest jakaś porażka!!!!! On chyba zwariował. Napiszcie proszę jak u was było z wykopami?


U mnie panowie budowlańcy w cenie SSO kopali i kopać w drugim domu będą Zaawansowaną Koparką Ręczną marki fiskars za 60zł z Castoramy  :wink: 
Zajmie im to pewnie nie więcej jak 3 dni więc ta Twoja koparką to chyba więcej stoi niż pracuje.

----------


## lilly20

Jak czytam o wykopach i o koparkach i panach koparkowych to mi się nóż w kieszeni otwiera, mieliśmy jakoś pecha na nich od początku, sami zdziercy nam się przytrafiali! Przy zasypywaniu funamentów byliśmy juz mądrzejsi i wzięliśmy z mężem urlop, żeby pana koparkowego sobie przypilnować troszkę i było warto, nie odważył się doliczyć sobie ani minuty, nawet za przyjazd sobie nie policzył  :smile:  Przy wykopie pod fundamenty facet z firmy ''x' tak się guzdrał, że szok no i oczywiście 100zł/h, facet z firmy ''y'' przy utwardzaniu wjazdu odstawił robotę nie do przyjęcia i przy okazji poniszczył dużo rzeczy, ale tu juz było tylko 80zł/h ( i to podobno w naszym regionie jest norma ).

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

> Cudowne uczucie ja swoja budowe zobacze dopiero za 3 tygodnie ale swiadomosc, ze juz cos sie dzieje dodaje skrzydel i od razu usmiech sie pojawia na twarzy. Caly czas mysle nad ubezpieczalnia i nadal nie wiem jaka wybrac, prawie wszyscy znajomi i rodzina maja w PZU, jedni chwala, drudzy nie bardzo. Sama nie wiem...


Najtańszy jest ALLIANZ - ja szukałam aby była firma w miarę solidna i tania :smile:  i ALLIANZ był duuuużo tańszy od PZU - pozdrawiam

----------


## Danonki

ruszamy już w przyszłym tygodniu (od środy zaczynamy). 
Jutro najprawdopodobniej zdejmiemy humus, pon-wt geodeta zawita na działkę. 
Na razie ogarniamy jeszcze działkę, karczujemy, przenosimy, przesadzamy, sprzątamy.

----------


## Grzaneczki

*rafus12*  nie dołuj się że nie masz wszystkiego dokładnie zapalanowanego. Jak cos nie idzie zgodnie z planem to człowiek też sie stresuje.
Na garaż blaszak nie trzeba pozwolenia. Zmiana wyskokości ścianki kolankowej to dość powrzechne zjawisko no ale to zalezy juz od Was i KB bo chyba bez papierów jest nielegalne.

My już pierwsze problemy mamy zaliczone, pan od koparki nie potrafił określić się ile nas bedą kosztowały roboty ziemne i kiedy skończy pracę więc mu "podziękowaliśmy" w niemiłych okolicznościach i teraz szukamy innego operatora koparki.

----------


## lilly20

Nawet jak się ma wszystko zaplanowane to to tylko teoria, zawsze w trakcie budowy coś wychodzi, u nas np. zabrakło porothermów a przeliczenia robiły 3 składy i oczywiście my chyba z 10 razy ( kupione już były w październiku 2011 ), na etapie parteru w trakcie stawiania ścian też pozmienialiśmy kilka rzeczy a gdzie tam jeszcze piętro  :wink:  dzień przed planowaną robotą koparkowy zadzwonił i powiedział, że nie przyjedzie ( wogóle fajnie, że zadzwonił!!!) to na wariata żeśmy szukali innego. Ekipa zdenerowowana my wkur...ni, to tak niestety jest, nie da się wszystkiego i wszystkich dograć. Trzeba by się zwolnić z pracy i być na budowie podczas całego jej trwania... a tak się nie da  :smile:  Także życzę salowych nerwów, dopiero rozpoczynamy budowę więc pomyślcie ile nas jeszcze stresu czeka bo przecież gdzie tam dach  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Atlanta

Ja już jednemu koparkowemu podziękowałam. Nie dosyć że nie potrafił nic nią zrobić to jeszcze naciągał godziny  :big tongue:  Dodam że jestem naprawdę wyrozumiała i cierpliwa. Porównanie z innym też miałam. Także przestrzegam-pilnować.

----------


## R&K

> 1) Planujemy WM - tylko bez GWC - czy to mozna pozniej dolozyc?


zalezy jakie GWC rozważasz - jesli GGWC to dobrze jet zostawic przepusty w PG i przewidziec miejsce na nagrzewnice i otwor w ścianie do czerpni w tym miejscu - sama centrala moze byc w innym miejscu 




> 2) Na sciany w projekcie mamy BK 24cm. Mysle ze tak zostawie, bedzie Solbet 24 + styropian 15-20. Czy to dobry wybor na sciany?


jesli chcesz grzac gazem to dobry wybor - zrob OZC i bedziesz wiedzial czy dac 15 czy 20 styropianu 




> 3) W moim projekcie sa 4 kominy - 2 musza zostac: piec gazowy + kominek- dobrze mysle?


jesli klasyczny kominek to tak - pamietaj o czerpni powietrza z zewnatrz
jesli biokominek to nie musisz miec komina 
jedenm lub oba kominy mozesz tez zrobic z rury po zewnętrznej stronie domu 




> 4) Czy zglaszac blaszak? Jak daleko od granicy musze go postawic?


tu Ci ie powiem bo nie znam przepisow nie stawialem blaszaka




> 5) Ktos tu straszyl mandatem za postawienie slawojki. Czy jesli bede mial pod nia beczke to tez jest be? A gdzie mozna kupic kibelek - zestaw dla majsterkowicza?


obiekty male tymczasowe do 6 miesiecy stawia sie bez pozwolenia - mozliwe ze wymagane jest zgloszenie




> 6) Czy podniesienie scianki kolankowej to problem? Arch adaptujacy powiedzial ze OK jesli kierbud wyrazi zgode a nikt przy odbiorze sie nawet nie fatyguje na miejsce. Nie wiem co o tym myslec.


podniesienie ścianki kolankowej to zadnen problem - nie rob tego na etapie adaptacji bo zaplacisz niepotrzebnie za to - tak samo nie zmienia sie wymiarow i ulozenia okien jesli nie jest to konieczne - wszytsko robi na miejscu podczas budowy kierownik , odnotowujac w DB - a tak naprawde robi sie pozniej renament powykonawczy zmian nieistotnych

----------


## peter12

Witam, myślicie nze zdjecie humusu 3 mc przed budowa to jakis problem? rzutuje na cos pozniej ? No i jak z tym blaszkiem trzeba zglaszac czy nie  a do tego pisezcie cos ze jeszcze wychodek trzeba zglosic/
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomanek4

> Witam, myślicie nze zdjecie humusu 3 mc przed budowa to jakis problem? rzutuje na cos pozniej ? No i jak z tym blaszkiem trzeba zglaszac czy nie  a do tego pisezcie cos ze jeszcze wychodek trzeba zglosic/
> Pozdrawiam


Myślę że jeżeli nie masz glinastego podłoża i wykopu zalanego wodą to nie ma problemu, a blaszaka postawiłem i dookoła sąsiedzi też i nie słyszałem żeby ktoś zgłoszenie robił... pozdrawiam

----------


## cronin

tak, bo grunt rozpręża się a powinien być w jak najbardziej naturalnym stanie pod fundamenty

----------


## cronin

> Witam, myślicie nze zdjecie humusu 3 mc przed budowa to jakis problem? rzutuje na cos pozniej ?


 tak, bo grunt rozpręża się a powinien być w jak najbardziej naturalnym stanie pod fundamenty

----------


## kupiecjudex

> No i się zaczęło, zamiast się cieszyć to jest mega stres. Dziś pan kopacz miał wykopać ziemie, pracował 12 h(od 9 do 18 to jest dla mnie 9 ale pan policzył 12h) i wykopał połowę czyli 6 wywrotek Dom  o wymiarach 9X10,5!!! Stawka za godzinę 100 zł i miał być transport od km za wywóz ziemi, ale znaleźliśmy sąsiada 500 m dalej i zgodził się przyjąć ziemię to Pan kopacz doliczył sobie plus 70 zł/h czyli w sumie 170 zł/h. Dziś 12 h a jutro około 10 to jest 22 h czyli 3740 zł przecież to  jest jakaś porażka!!!!! On chyba zwariował. Napiszcie proszę jak u was było z wykopami?


Ja dziś zacząłem kopać 90 zł za godzinę kopanie, spychanie, wywożenie itp. itd. Ktos Cię naciaga. Ale czasami to człowiek chce żeby robota była zrobiona na czas niż się urzerać z ludzmi. Tak mam z własnego doświadczenia.

----------


## peter12

Moze i racja ale sciagam tylko jakies 50 cm a pod lawy i tak będą wykop robic i czy to naprawdę bedzie przeszkadzalo??

----------


## cronin

50 cm to dużo,  a naprawdę coś ci to da że już ściągniesz? po co ryzykować ? błędy przy fundamentach są praktycznie nie do poprawienia, albo jest to bardzo kosztowne

----------


## rafus12

Dzieki za rady!
R&K, mam pytanka - musze sie doksztalcic:
1) przepusty w PG - co to jest PG i po co przepusty?
2) "klasyczny kominek  - pamietaj o czerpni powietrza z zewnatrz" - czy to jest jakies doprowadzenie swiezego powietrza do kominka z zewnatrz? Gdzie ten kanal najczesciej wchodzi do domu i po co sie to robi?

----------


## bitter

Rufus, kanał powinien biec pod chudym betonem według mnie, żeby zimą nie wychładzał posadzki. Z zewnątrz, przez jakąś czerpnię, do środka domu pod kominek i tam wpinany jest szczelnie przez specjalne przejście do kominka

----------


## R&K

> Dzieki za rady!
> R&K, mam pytanka - musze sie doksztalcic:
> 1) przepusty w PG - co to jest PG i po co przepusty?
> 2) "klasyczny kominek  - pamietaj o czerpni powietrza z zewnatrz" - czy to jest jakies doprowadzenie swiezego powietrza do kominka z zewnatrz? Gdzie ten kanal najczesciej wchodzi do domu i po co sie to robi?


nt pkt 2 odpowiedz już masz od bitter 
a PG to pomieszczenie gospodarcze (może też w gre wchodzić np kotłownia)
przepusty to miejsca w ławach fundamentowych / w płycie fundamentowej / w ścianach / w stropie przez które później puszczasz instalacje bez przekuwania się -  do tego idealnie nadają się rury kanalizacyjne 150-200-300 w zależności od potrzeb

----------


## pan Żubr

> obiekty male tymczasowe do 6 miesiecy stawia sie bez pozwolenia - mozliwe ze wymagane jest zgloszenie


wc nie trzeba zgłaszać. Chodzi o to, że sąsiedzi mogą podkablować Cie do gminy że zanieczyszczasz środowisko.

----------


## peter12

Wita.
3.5 godziny i humus prawdopodobnie ma w najpłytszym miejscu tak jak pisalem 50 cm caly wykop z kazdej strony wiecej ponad 1,5 m, jakie błędy ? dom mam nie podpiwniczony i teraz( w czerwcu) geodeta naniesie dom na oczyszczonym z humusu terenie i wtedy budowlancy wykopia lawy a przeciez i tak musi byc podsypka tak wiec mysle ze wszystko  OK.
Dzis nawet udalo mi sie zrobic polowe otworo pod tymczasow slupki do ogrodzenia wszystko robilem recznym swidrem do gleby naprawde super sprawa wstawic pale i ubic, siatka lesna i ogrodzenie tymczasowe za 600 zl -150 m -siatki zakupilem 200m, pale fi 14 na 2,5 m no i  w cenie także swider.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafus12

A jesli mam slawojke a pod nia beczke do ktorej wrzucam chemie to chyba gmina nic mi nie zrobi?

----------


## ds88

Witam my tez mamy zamiar zacząc budowac sie w tym roku. Dwa miesiace temu mieliśmy mieć projekt gotowy ale ma byc dopiero w następnym tygodniu :mad: . myśle ze jak dobrze pojdzie zaczniemy w polowie maja. Bedziemy w tym roku najprawdopodobniej robic tylko stan 0. Potem bedziemy starali sie zalatwic kredyt ale w naszym przypadku to nie jest proste;/ Do ttych co już postawili stan 0. Ile orientacyjnie was wyszedł?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Do ttych co już postawili stan 0. Ile orientacyjnie was wyszedł?


Aż się boję policzyć!!. Wymieniałem grunt aż do głębokości ławy, cholernie droga sprawa, zwłaszcza transport piachu i kopanie.

----------


## tomanek4

> Witam my tez mamy zamiar zacząc budowac sie w tym roku. Dwa miesiace temu mieliśmy mieć projekt gotowy ale ma byc dopiero w następnym tygodniu. myśle ze jak dobrze pojdzie zaczniemy w polowie maja. Bedziemy w tym roku najprawdopodobniej robic tylko stan 0. Potem bedziemy starali sie zalatwic kredyt ale w naszym przypadku to nie jest proste;/ Do ttych co już postawili stan 0. Ile orientacyjnie was wyszedł?
> Pozdrawiam


Dom wg projektu "Szpak" biura MTM domy w stylu ok 20k materiły i 10k robocizna, fundament na ławach 40 cm szer na 50 wys., ścianka fundamentowa i na niej wieniec. Fundament ocieplony styropianem 10 cm, siatka i klej.
Pozdrawaim

----------


## tomanek4

I ścianka z wieńcem 110 cm wys.

----------


## bitter

> Aż się boję policzyć!!. Wymieniałem grunt aż do głębokości ławy, cholernie droga sprawa, zwłaszcza transport piachu i kopanie.


A po co aż tyle? Jakieś gliny czy coś?

----------


## kupiecjudex

> A po co aż tyle? Jakieś gliny czy coś?


No niestety działkę obok była przed II wojną światową cegielnia, u mnie grunt niby nie taki zły, tak majster twierdzi, ale mu powiedziałem że jak mi coś siądzie to się policzymy, więc facet dmucha na zimne. Ale nie mam pretensji fundament to ta część domu której ju nigdy nie da rady poprawić, więc niech będzie zrobione na wyrost nawet jak to mnie będzie ok 10 k. więcej kosztowało. Trudno. tak na prawdę ile to mnie wyniesie to się dowiem jak skończą wozić pospółkę między ławy i się rozliczymy. za to bloczki tanio kupiłem po 2,2 zł, majster powiedział że chyba od złodzieja je kupiłem, ale spoko na pewno nie jestem paserem  :big grin:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ze względu na tą glinę dwóch sąów obok wymieniało grunt, to i ja wymieniam tak na wszelki wypadek.

----------


## Arturo72

> u mnie grunt niby nie taki zły, tak majster twierdzi, ale mu powiedziałem że jak mi coś siądzie to się policzymy, więc facet dmucha na zimne.





> Ze względu na tą glinę dwóch sąów obok wymieniało grunt, to i ja wymieniam tak na wszelki wypadek.


600zł na badania geologiczne i wiesz na czym stoisz a nie zabawa w ciuciubabkę,a może tak,a może nie...

----------


## kupiecjudex

> 600zł na badania geologiczne i wiesz na czym stoisz a nie zabawa w ciuciubabkę,a może tak,a może nie...


No i co z tego, ja wiedziałem co kupuję bez badań, bo robił je sąsiad, gdybym ja je zlecił to dowiedział bym się tyle samo, a dotego wydał z 5 koła. Ja chciałem tą działkę ze względu na okolicę i tyle. Wogóle się nie skarżę na wymianę gruntu.

----------


## pukul

hej! 
u mnie kolejny problem jak dla mnie duży a pierwszy wykonawca (ten co robił stan zero twierdz)i, że to nie jego wina
sprawa wygląda tak:
3 grudnia zalał betonem b10 fundament (miało być 10 cm po odkuciu - zmierzyłam jest dokładnie 6 nie wiem czy na całej płycie czy tylko w tym miejscu) przymrozki i mrozy były ponad 3 tygodnie póżniej. już tydzień po beton zaczął sie jakby "łuszczyć". teraz mogę warstwę 3-4 cm zbierać łopatą. drugi wykonawca mówi że to poprawi - trzeba jeszcze raz zalać a to dokładnie posprzątać.
i tu mam problem i liczę bardzo na waszą pomoc... kto ma ponieść za to - niemałe koszty. wykonawca nr 1 miał zapłacone za wszystko razem - sam zamawiał materiały i miało być "kompleksowo" a ja miałam mieć spokojną głowę. no to mam
proszę pomóżcie

----------


## R&K

dobry radca prawny - ty nie rozmawiaj z wykonawca - temat do zalatwienia szybko i konkretnie

----------


## kajusia

witam, dawno mnie tu nie było, ale ostatnio wiele się działo  :smile:  we wtorek wjechała kopara, w czwartek wylaliśmy ławy, jutro pewnie skończymy murować ścianki - przy tempie naszej ekipy to może w tym tyg. osiągniemy stan "0"  :wink:  mam nadzieję, że zmieścimy się w 30 tys.

----------


## [email protected]

słuchajcie czy każdy projekt trzeba poddać adaptacji??? i po co ona właściwie jest??? co w takim adaptacji "się zmienia"??? bardzo proszę o informACJĘ, ile takie "coś" koszuje??

----------


## Atlanta

Każdy projekt trzeba adaptować do danej działki. Koszt? Zależy od projektanta. Do tego droga mapa u geodety (ja za samą mapkę płaciłam 600 zł, adaptacja po znajomości więc nie pomogę, ale myślę że powyżej 1000 zł)

----------


## Grzaneczki

> słuchajcie czy każdy projekt trzeba poddać adaptacji??? i po co ona właściwie jest??? co w takim adaptacji "się zmienia"??? bardzo proszę o informACJĘ, ile takie "coś" koszuje??


nam projektant powiedział że za adaptacje bez zmian w projekcie liczą sobie 2 tyś a za małe zmiany 2,5 tyś i potem to juz w górę. U nas ze względu na plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego i małą działkę zdecydowaliśmy sie od razu na indywidualny projekt.

----------


## pukul

> dobry radca prawny - ty nie rozmawiaj z wykonawca - temat do zalatwienia szybko i konkretnie


dzięki za odpowiedź. chciałabym jednak to załatwić jakoś ugodowo i przede wszystkim nie narażać siebie na dodatkowe koszty, a chyba radca prawny kosztowałby więcej niż ta wylewka dodatkowa.
jaki to może być koszt? płyta ok 12mx9m i tak 4 cm wysokości. nie wiem ile bo za poprzedni płaciłam jedną fakturę za cały stan "0" z wykonaniem.

----------


## lilly20

Mieliśmy wylane ławy i wymurowane ścianki fundamentowe późną jesienią, nam kierbud radził, żeby na zimę nie zasypywać i nie zalewać płyty... posłuchaliśmy go i jak widzę uniknęliśmy problemów. Na wiosnę mieliśmy trochę wody w fundamentach i wogół bo był już też zrobiony wykop pod drenaż. Budowlańcy przyszli, wodę wypompowali i po sprawie.Współczuję *pukul* ale trzymaj się, wszystko będzie dobrze  :smile:

----------


## cronin

> nam projektant powiedział że za adaptacje bez zmian w projekcie liczą sobie 2 tyś a za małe zmiany 2,5 tyś i potem to juz w górę. U nas ze względu na plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego i małą działkę zdecydowaliśmy sie od razu na indywidualny projekt.


To dużo, ja za adaptację ze zmianami płaciłam 1200 zł a za indywidualny z adaptacją garażu 4500

----------


## aksamitka

ja za adaptacje ze zmianami  3tys( było ich sporo), wszystko zalezy ile będziesz miec tych zmian, 2 tys za sama adaptacje to chyba troszkę duzo

----------


## gorbag

U mnie adaptacja 3000 zł.
W tym się mieści projekt zagospodarowania działki z lokalizacją budynku, dostosowanie do warunków konstruktora, przestawianie okien i ścianek działowych.
W sumie bez dużych przeróbek, jak zmiany wymiarów budynku, kąta dachu itp.

----------


## cronin

w każdej adaptacji mieści się projekt zagospodarowania działki, na tym to polega, jakieś straszne pieniądze za to płaciliście, chyba że były zmiany konstrukcyjne np zmiana fundamentu na płytę

----------


## R&K

potrzbujesz 4,5 m3 betonu + robocizna 
pytanie tylko w jakim stanie jest ten beton ktory zostal wylany ... i czy mozna od tk sobie wylac na to kolejne 4 cm 
pisaliscie ze iles odchodzi i sie luszczy wiec betony bedzie trzeba znacznie wiecej - tak sadze

----------


## R&K

> U mnie adaptacja 3000 zł.
> W tym się mieści projekt zagospodarowania działki z lokalizacją budynku, dostosowanie do warunków konstruktora, przestawianie okien i ścianek działowych.
> W sumie bez dużych przeróbek, jak zmiany wymiarów budynku, kąta dachu itp.


i to jest najwiekszy blad nieswiadomych inwestorow - takich rzeczy jeśli nie trzeba nie robi sie na etapie adaptacj projektu - bo musisz za to placic - za kaza zmiene projektant sobie liczy 
ścianki dzialowe czy okna mozna zmienic nawet w trakcie budowy - wystarczy ze kierownik budowy zakaceptuje taka zmiane 
ja placilem ok 2tys z pelna mapka i przylaczami np wodu i projektem POS

----------


## Atlanta

Ile płaciliście za beton?

----------


## Danonki

my za adaptację z małymi zmianami (podniesienie poddasza o pustak w górę i powiększenie garażu, dodanie drzwi z tyłu garażu, wydłużenie dachu z tyłu garażu, dodanie tam słupka i zmiana daszka tarasowego, powiększenie tarasu oraz powiększenie okien na poddaszu) zapłaciliśmy 1700zł (w tym adaptacja 1500+200 poprawki).

my dzisiaj zdjęliśmy humus  :smile:  jutro geodeta wyznaczy budynek

----------


## gorbag

> w każdej adaptacji mieści się projekt zagospodarowania działki, na tym to polega,
> jakieś straszne pieniądze za to płaciliście, chyba że były zmiany konstrukcyjne


Oczywiście. To było wyjaśnienie dla [email protected] która o to pytała. O zakresie zmian wyraźnie napisałem.




> i to jest najwiekszy blad nieswiadomych inwestorow - takich rzeczy jeśli nie trzeba nie robi sie na etapie adaptacj projektu - bo musisz za to placic - za kaza zmiene projektant sobie liczy 
> ścianki dzialowe czy okna mozna zmienic nawet w trakcie budowy


Nie wykluczam, że jeszcze coś ostatecznie poprzestawiamy. 
Przyznam że doradzili nam układ który nam się podoba, a pewnie byśmy go sami nie wymyślili. Jaką to ma cenę?
W tym momencie nie traktuję tego "nadpłaconego" tysiąca jako zmarnowanych pieniędzy. Zajęliśmy im sporo czasu.

----------


## Dziuby

Nasi panowie jada jak burza, od czwartku zrobili juz wszystkie sciany zewnetrzne parteru a dzis stawiaja sciany wewnetrzne. Przy dobrej pogodzie do soboty chca zalac strop. Oby tak dalej :smile:  Co do betonu, to Ziuta pisala wczesniej, ze juz po 250 za kubik, jesienia placilismy po 217 (gdybysmy lali piwnice teraz... wole nie myslec ile wiecej trzeba byloby dolozyc).

----------


## pukul

> potrzbujesz 4,5 m3 betonu + robocizna 
> pytanie tylko w jakim stanie jest ten beton ktory zostal wylany ... i czy mozna od tk sobie wylac na to kolejne 4 cm 
> pisaliscie ze iles odchodzi i sie luszczy wiec betony bedzie trzeba znacznie wiecej - tak sadze


no fajnie - jakby nie patrzeć ponad 1000 zł w plecy
beton - ten co został jest mocny, to co się "odparzyło" już wybrane - podobno to z powodu mrozów. 4 cm to w najgorszym miejscu - są takie po 2 i 1 cm. kierbud mówi, że można tak a nawet trzeba i nie mam się o co martwić jeżeli chodzi i jakość i trwałość budynku. tylko ta kasa  :sad:  a w projekcie mam tak: 10cm płyta betonowa, izolacja, styropian 10 cm, wylewka 7 cm i płytki. 
dzięki za odpowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## R&K

jest taki preparat /nie wiem jak się nazywa/ do łączenia betonu - jeśli wylewanie 1-rodnej masy odbywa się w przerwach należy nim obsmarować to co zostało wylane - poszukaj w sieci .. a dopiero później pytaj wykonawcę i kierbuda ... Ci zazwyczaj nie znają się aż tak i mówią ... eee Panie/Pani nie trzeba ... będzie dobrze ..... od lat tak się robi ....

----------


## Grzaneczki

Ja też nie żałuje, że wybralismy projekt indywidualny. Początkowo zamierzenia były zupełnie inne i już mielismy wybranego gotowca (budynek z garażem w jednej bryle), ale jak się potem okazało plan zagospodarowania nie pozwolił na taki budynek, wiec ten gotowiec na pewno by nie przeszedł. Dodatkowo zdecydowalismy sie na pół piwnicy a to sa duże zmainy w projekcie za co sobie liczą.

----------


## Atlanta

A My żałujemy, że nie wzięliśmy indywidualnego  :cool:

----------


## Atlanta

A gdybyś miał po znajomości projekt indywidualny za 3 tysiące komplet to byś żałował?

----------


## [email protected]

wiecie co?? jestem na etapie załatwiania papierzysk i juz mam DOŚĆ. ta cholerna adaptacja mnie wykończy, mój tata pracuje na budowach co prawda jako hydraulik ale pierwsze słyszy o adaptacjach.... bo mówi, że wystarczy uzgodnić wszystko z kier. budowy. Kolega z pracy budował dom i tez u żadnego projektanta nie robił adaptacji projektu gotowego, za to koleżanka zapłaciła tylko 600 zł za zmiane paliwa grzewczego. a jak wy tu piszecie po kilka tysięcy to mnie już głowa rozbolała :sad:

----------


## Atlanta

Panda jeśli adaptacja Cię wykańcza to co będzie później? 

Ja też sama wszystko załatwiałam, miałam o tyle gorzej że kupiłam pole więc papierów żadnych. Da się  :wink:  
Mąż był raz jedyny w urzędzie, po co? Odebrać PnB  :cool: 

Arturo72 nie wierzę że po dwóch latach nić byś nie zmienił. Chociaż faktycznie, może to przypadłość kobiet  :wink:

----------


## Grzaneczki

Wiem że do tego jeszcze u nas daleko ale mam pytanie, jakie ogrzewanie najlepiej  do domu budowanego z maxa 29+10 ew 12 styropian (parter plus poddasze 140m2). W projekcie mamy gazowe (stawiamy też komin na wszelki wypadek węglówki) ale nie wiem czy gaz to dobry wybór??

----------


## R&K

Grzaneczki - a czytaliście cały wątek od 1 strony ?? jeśli nie (a na 99% nie) to zachęcam

----------


## [email protected]

> Panda jeśli adaptacja Cię wykańcza to co będzie później? 
> 
> Ja też sama wszystko załatwiałam, miałam o tyle gorzej że kupiłam pole więc papierów żadnych. Da się  
> Mąż był raz jedyny w urzędzie, po co? Odebrać PnB 
> 
> Arturo72 nie wierzę że po dwóch latach nić byś nie zmienił. Chociaż faktycznie, może to przypadłość kobiet




atlanta dam radę :wink:  ale już czuję "przedsmak" tego wszystkiego, tylko, że to dość miły przedsmak, który napędza mnie do działania :wink:  

póki co zamówiony projekt z muratora :wink:  dziś zamówiony :wink:  już nie mogę się doczekać :smile:

----------


## tomanek4

My kupilśmy "gotowca" za 2200 pln i adaptacja-1000 pln- nie żalujemy  :smile:  A za beton płaciliśmy: 280 pln/m3 B20 gruszka z pompą, 260/B15 gruszka z pompa i 220 pln/m3 B10 na wywrotce.

----------


## E&E

> Wiem że do tego jeszcze u nas daleko ale mam pytanie, jakie ogrzewanie najlepiej  do domu budowanego z maxa 29+10 ew 12 styropian (parter plus poddasze 140m2). W projekcie mamy gazowe (stawiamy też komin na wszelki wypadek węglówki) ale nie wiem czy gaz to dobry wybór??


Jesli gaz ziemny to  jak najbardziej, nalezy tylko wpakowac  oczedny kociol kondensacyjny z automatyka  pogodowa koniecznie, oraz odpowiednio grzejniki dobrane  na  niskie  parametry, lub podłogowka a koszt bedzie nawet  nizszy niz eko-groszek, styropian 12cm-15cm  nie zaszkodziłby. :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Kolejne pytanie o WM czy reku dospel 500 oraz rury spiro to dobry pomysl? Takie rozwiazanie zaproponowal mi hydraulik z ktorego uslug zamierzam skorzystac. Moj dom to zoja luxor g2 z archetonu poszerzony o 80cm. Kubatura 900m3. Cena ok 15 tys.
Pewna znana firma z Gdyni chce zrobic instalacje za 12 tys + centrala ( najtansza u nich to brink za 7700). Jakies podpowiedzi?

----------


## Grzaneczki

> Grzaneczki - a czytaliście cały wątek od 1 strony ?? jeśli nie (a na 99% nie) to zachęcam


Grzaneczki sie przyznają, że nie czytały, tzn ta męska Grzaneczka wogóle nie planuje i nie interesuje się tematem tylko wykonuje co mu zleca heheheh  Papiery, plany i analizy na mojej głowie, ale lubię to :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Tematu nie czuje to prawda :bash:  Za duzo tematow jest na poczatku budowy zebym rozgryzal recu - albo szukam wymowek.
Doczytam o tych termoflexach - a je mozna ukladac w wylewke?

----------


## rafus12

Arturo, dla mojego projektu pewna uznanan firma przygotowala mi wycene nastepujaca:
1) Materiały instalacji wentylacji mechanicznej – kanały stalowe wykonane z blachy  ocynkowanej, kształtki, przepustnice, wełna techniczna itp. - wraz z wykonaniem instalacji wentylacji  - ok. 12tys zl.
2) Dostarczenie i montaż anemostatów, czerpni i wyrzutni, montaż centrali wentylacyjnej, uruchomienie i regulacja systemu  - 1600zl
3) Sugerowany recu - Zehnder ComfoAir 350 (dawny Stork) - 9500 (najtanszy model) badz BRINK RENOVENT EXCELLENT  - 7600 najtanszy model.

Drogo prawda? A w temacie recu - jesli porownac Brinka, Zehndera badz Dospela - co polecacie? Kto z forum poleci ekipe do montazu w okolicach Trojmiasta ? :smile:

----------


## kajusia

Mam pytanie - dajecie wieniec na fundament? My mieliśmy w projekcie fundament lany bez wieńca, a zrobiliśmy z bloczków. Czy musimy wylewać wieniec?

----------


## max-maniacy

> wiecie co?? jestem na etapie załatwiania papierzysk i juz mam DOŚĆ. ta cholerna adaptacja mnie wykończy, mój tata pracuje na budowach co prawda jako hydraulik ale pierwsze słyszy o adaptacjach.... bo mówi, że wystarczy uzgodnić wszystko z kier. budowy. Kolega z pracy budował dom i tez u żadnego projektanta nie robił adaptacji projektu gotowego, za to koleżanka zapłaciła tylko 600 zł za zmiane paliwa grzewczego. a jak wy tu piszecie po kilka tysięcy to mnie już głowa rozbolała


my zaczynając z papierami, też nie mieliśmy za dużo pojęcia co i gdzie załatwiać. znajomy podpowiedział, żeby zrzucić to wszystko na projektanta, który będzie robił adaptacje. no i tak zrobiliśmy. sami załatwiliśmy tylko warunki zabudowy w gminie i kupiliśmy mapki. pozostałe uzgodnienia załatwiał już projektant. nawet projekt kupił za nas (od razu wystąpił o zgodę na zmiany). za to wszystko wraz ze zmianami w projekcie zapłaciliśmy 3000,-. chyba było warto, bo wszystko poszło całkiem sprawnie. zaczęliśmy na początku lutego, a w piątek najprawdopodobniej złożymy wniosek o pnb.

----------


## Nefer

> Mam pytanie - dajecie wieniec na fundament? My mieliśmy w projekcie fundament lany bez wieńca, a zrobiliśmy z bloczków. Czy musimy wylewać wieniec?


Ten dylemat rozwiąże kierownik budowy (i/lub projektant)

----------


## Marine

Witam jestem tu nowa i nie wiem czy w odpowiednim dziale pisze. Zaczynamy w tym roku budowe choc pozwolenie mamy juz dawno ale troche zwlekalismy. W przyszlym tygodniu pierwsze poczynania tzn. sciagniecie hamusa i wytyczenie. I mam pytanie? Czy hamus trzeba koniecznie sciagac? Jakie sa konsekwencje nie sciagniecia hamusa? i jezeli trzeba sciagac to czy 15 cm wystarczy?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## R&K

droga sasiadko - było kilka stron temu to wałkowane 
konsekwencja nie ściagnięcia humusu moze byc osiadanie podłogi i jej pękanie
 standardowo przyjmuje sie ze jest to 15 cm 
ale czasami wymagane jest sciagnięcie grubszej warstwy 
niejednokrotnie też - gdy byduje się np płytę fundamentowa wymiania się cały grunt rodzimy go głęgokości nawet 70-120 cm 

widziałem niejednokrotnie kopanie ław bez ściągania humusu - i zasypywanie ław gruba warstwa piasku - jeśli dom jest mocno wyciagnięty ponad grunt i  wastwa piachu jest bardzo gruba i odpowiednio zageszczona - jest to wystarczajace rozwiazanie 

każdy przypadek jest inny

----------


## nightwalker24

witam odnośnie humusu u mnie jest 1m a potem glina
a odnośnie projektu ja dałem 2000 zł wszystko rysowane od podstaw a raczej przerysowane z tego co zaprojektowałem

----------


## bitter

> My kupilśmy "gotowca" za 2200 pln i adaptacja-1000 pln- nie żalujemy  A za beton płaciliśmy: 280 pln/m3 B20 gruszka z pompą, 260/B15 gruszka z pompa i 220 pln/m3 B10 na wywrotce.


A co z ceną gruszki i pompy? Mieliście to w cenie? Ja za pompę muszę zapłacić ekstra i to sporo

----------


## Atlanta

U mnie 215 netto za m3, do tego 150 zł za transport jednej gruchy, do tego 250 za pompę ale nie wiem jak liczone bo fachowiec powiedział że bez pompy da radę.

Humusu ok 70 cm a pod spodem glina.

W moim zacofanym mieście/wsi mało kto ściąga humus. Mało kto wie co to forum muratora  :big lol:  Z bardziej przyziemnych-bez zdjęcia humusu możesz mieć smrodek  :wink:

----------


## Atlanta

To dużo lepsze ceny. Aż wzięłam cennik do ręki. 
B30 307,5 brutto
transport 184 zł brutto
pompa za 1 h 307,5 zł brutto

----------


## Marine

:smile:  Dzięki Sąsiedzie za odpowiedz. Jeżeli mógłbyś mi doradzic to ile Twoim zdaniem powinnam ściągną tej pierwszej warstwy gleby urodzajnej ?
I mam tez jeszcze jedno pytanie czy sciągac z calej dzialki czy tylko w miejscu gdzie bedzie stal dom? Zastanawiam sie nad tym bo niektórzy mówią że lepiej ściągnąc z całej dzialki bo ziemia urodzajna moze sie pozniej przydac np. do ogrodu.

----------


## Atlanta

Niestety nie mam dużego wyboru. 50 tysięczne miasto zbyt wiele nie oferuje. 

Ja ściągnęłam (no prawie ja  :wink:  ) z miejsca na dom +/- 3 m. Wykopanym wyrównam. Bez sensu ściągać z reszty działki humus i później znowu go rozkładać.

----------


## Grzaneczki



----------


## bitter

> Staram się budować tanio i szukam niskich cen lub sposobu na tanie budowanie 
> Moja cena jest z 8% VAT jako usługa wylewania elementu betonowego,nie wszystkie betoniarnie tak mogą robić 
> Ceny betonu w okolicy są na podobnym poziomie ale różnią się znacząco transportem lub ceną pompy i dlatego trzeba się dopytywać o szczegóły.


Masz to szczęście, że nie mieszkasz w budowlanym eldorado jak ja. Tu się cała Polska fachowców zjeżdża bo można przyciąć na budowlance.

----------


## budowlanka11

> T
> [I][COLOR=navy][B]
> I dobra rada,przed zakupem projektu należy z gminy pobrać MPZP a jak nie ma to poprosić o WZ bo może się okazać,że kupiony projekt możemy wyrzucić do kosza


 *Arturo72*
mógłbyś rozwinąć temat  :wink:  Na co zwrócić szczególną uwagę, by nie kupić czasem złego projektu? 

A, co do *humusu*, to skąd mam wiedzieć, ile go ściągnąć? Jeżeli budowa będzie na szkodach górniczych.

----------


## Atlanta

> *Arturo72*
> 
> A, co do *humusu*, to skąd mam wiedzieć, ile go ściągnąć? Jeżeli budowa będzie na szkodach górniczych.


Jeśli chcesz wiedzieć w przybliżeniu-idziesz na działkę, kopiesz dołek, póki jest żyzna, czarna ziemia z korzonkami-jest humus. Kiedy zacznie się inna warstwa-koniec humusu.

----------


## budowlanka11

> Z MPZP bywa różnie,przy okazji poszukiwań działki spotkałem się w jednej z gmin,że był nakaz budowy domu z dachem dwuspadowym,czterospadowy odpadał i dlatego też działka w tej gminie także odpadła Następne kwiatki to zakaz budowy domu parterowego,nakaz jedynie słusznego koloru dachówki czyli tylko czerwona lub podobna,dalej,każda gmina ma inny procent koniecznej powierzchni "zielonej" na działce,konieczność zachowania odpowiedniej odległości od drogi,tutaj także może być różnie i inne takie Oczywiście o normowych odległościach od granicy działki to chyba każdy wie 
> Co do humusu to pasowałoby zrobić badania geologiczne gruntu,u mnie wyszło ok.40cm.


Dzięki wielkie Arturo!
A na Śląsku to takie badanie ile gdzieś może kosztować? Może masz jakiś namiar na kogoś kto się tym zajmuje w rozsądnej cenie?  :smile:

----------


## dusiaka

*budowlanka11* - uważnie przeczytaj warunki miejscowego planu. I rozejrzyj się dookoła. 
Ja kupiłam działkę, która graniczy z lasem (za domem będzie więc 12 metrów wolnej, niezabudowanej przestrzeni - tak wynika z przepisów bezpieczeństwa pożarowego), z przodu domu 5 metrów od drogi - tak wynika z miejscowego planu (nieprzekraczalna linia zabudowy). Z boku odsuwam dom od stacji trafo - min. 12 metrów (u mnie udało się 16m) - odległość uzależniona jest od napięcia/ natężenia stacji.
Do tego- z miejscowego planu: dom nie wyższy, niż dwie kondygnacje, kalenica prostopadła do drogi, kolorystyka dachu - do wyboru (aż) 4 kolory..., nachylenie dachu 30-40 stopni.

W ten oto sposób nie szukałam idealnego domu marzeń, tylko realnego projektu spełniającego moje potrzeby i warunki zw. z lokalizacją działki.
Anatol, który za kilka miesięcy powstanie jest kompromisem, z którego bardzo się cieszę. Udało mi się znaleźć dom parterowy, wąski (więc od ściany lasu się odsunęłam), ma 4 sypialnie (czyli dla gości na wszelki wypadek pokój jest) i nieduży - bo wiadomo zdolność kredytowa, utrzymanie, ogrzewanie, etc.
Największą zmianą było zlikwidowanie zadaszenia nad tarasem - trochę mi tego szkoda, ale zrobimy konstrukcję "nietrwałą", typu roleta, pergola i będzie ok  :Smile:

----------


## Blechert

Marine - lepiej z ciągnąć humus z całej działki, bo różnego rodzaju wykopy przemieszają humus z gliną albo piachem i odpadami. Przyjdzie na koniec ogrodnik i powie: ziemia do wymiany. a tak masz to na kupce i nie musisz kupować, wozić i kasy wydawać.

----------


## R&K

> Dzięki Sąsiedzie za odpowiedz. Jeżeli mógłbyś mi doradzic to ile Twoim zdaniem powinnam ściągną tej pierwszej warstwy gleby urodzajnej ?
> I mam tez jeszcze jedno pytanie czy sciągac z calej dzialki czy tylko w miejscu gdzie bedzie stal dom? Zastanawiam sie nad tym bo niektórzy mówią że lepiej ściągnąc z całej dzialki bo ziemia urodzajna moze sie pozniej przydac np. do ogrodu.


o ilości ściagniętego humusu jeśli już to powinien wypowiedzieć się kier-bud na miejscu 
co do ściągnięcia humusu z całej działki - też o tym myślałem - ale może się oto przyczepić jakiś miły sąsiad-ekolog zza płotu bo zrujnujesz całe życie biologiczne na swojej działce ....

zgodnie z przepisami prawa budowlanego humus można ściągnąć tylko spod domu i dopiero wtedy gdy ma się w ręce PnB

----------


## Grzaneczki

*budowlanka11*
My też mieliśmy bardzo dużo wymagań wg PZP:
budynek nie wyższy niz 9 m, max szerokość budynku 9m, wysokość od poziomu gruntu do okapu 4,5m, dach dwu lub czterospadowy o kącie 37-45 st., kalenica prostopadła do drogi, nieprzekraczalna linia zabudowy 11 m od drogi, kolor dachu i elewacji tez narzucony a do tego mamy działkę o wymiarach 18x35m i zwracaliśmy uwagę gdzie wschodzi i zachodzi słońce  więc trzeba sie było nagimnastykować żeby stworzyć dom najbardzej pasujący do naszych potrzeb. Zanim kupisz sprawdź u projektanta, który będzie adaptował czy taki projekt się nadaje!

----------


## pukul

> *budowlanka11*
> My też mieliśmy bardzo dużo wymagań wg PZP:
> budynek nie wyższy niz 9 m, max szerokość budynku 9m, wysokość od poziomu gruntu do okapu 4,5m, dach dwu lub czterospadowy o kącie 37-45 st., kalenica prostopadła do drogi, nieprzekraczalna linia zabudowy 11 m od drogi, kolor dachu i elewacji tez narzucony a do tego mamy działkę o wymiarach 18x35m i zwracaliśmy uwagę gdzie wschodzi i zachodzi słońce  więc trzeba sie było nagimnastykować żeby stworzyć dom najbardzej pasujący do naszych potrzeb. Zanim kupisz sprawdź u projektanta, który będzie adaptował czy taki projekt się nadaje!


Grzaneczki - warunki bardzo podobne do naszych. działkę mamy niestety jeszcze węższą - budynek ma 9 m i jest to projekt indywidualny. jak udało wam się zmniejszyć dom w rodendronach do 9 m? podglądam wasz dziennik ale nic nie widzę  :smile:  zamieście koniecznie jakieś rzuty  :smile:

----------


## tomanek4

> A co z ceną gruszki i pompy? Mieliście to w cenie? Ja za pompę muszę zapłacić ekstra i to sporo


Podałem ceny odpowiednio z pompą/sama gruszka/wywrotka. Za pompę dopłata do każego kubika 20 pln.

----------


## tomanek4

> A ja wczoraj kupowałem i m3 betonu B30 z pompą 1h i transportem to 282zł brutto,dodatkowa 1h pracy pompy to 120zł


B30? Na stropy? Dobra cena swoją drogą...

----------


## rafus12

Pomozcie wybrac material na sciany bo kazdy co innego mowi. Moze wypowie sie ktos kto dokonal decyzji ale zaluje.
Podaje oferty ktore dzis dostalem w BAT w Gdansku (w cenie transport):
Porotherm 25 P+W kl. 15 (Wieneberg) 4,37zl netto za bloczek. Koszt materialu na caly dom: 11825 zl
Gazobeton 24 (BK Prefabet Reda) - 6.50 zl za bloczek. Koszt materialu na caly dom: 11065 zl.
W lokalnym skladzie w Pepowie jeszcze taniej: za Porotherm chcieli 4,23 zl za bloczek, za BK (Prefabet Oslawa) 6.43 zl za sztuke.
Jak widac porotherm nie jest jakos drogi w relacji do BK. Pomijam wiec cene.
1) Co polecacie bardziej z tych dwoch materialow.
2) Czy jest roznica jakosciowa miedzy BK z Osławy i Redy?

pozdrawiam
rafus12

----------


## kalina11

> Podałem ceny odpowiednio z pompą/sama gruszka/wywrotka. Za pompę dopłata do każego kubika 20 pln.


ja zamawiałam dzisiaj B 20 - 200zł brutto z pompą, transportem i kompletnym wylaniem (wibromaszyna)

----------


## Grzaneczki

my potrzebujemy beton na piątek  B20 220zł/m3 netto, nie wiem jakie warunki i płatność za dostawę, jutro dogadam szczegóły! Na fundamenty potrzebuję 16m3 !

----------


## Danonki

też zamówiliśmy beton B20 16m3 na fundamenty. Za wszystko w sumie wyszło ok 4700zł. (beton, gruchy, pompa - o ile nic nie pokręciłam - jutro będę dokładnie wiedziała bo pierwsza grucha o 11 przyjeżdża)

----------


## aksuda

My za wylanie 18m3 na fundamenty betonu B-20 zapłaciliśmy 4350zł  a za zalanie stanu 0 11m3 betonu B-10 2200zł pompa z gruszka była po stronie wykonawcy. :smile:

----------


## Atlanta

Dziś zalaliśmy. Właśnie poziomują. 19 m3 B20 bez pompy 4800zł netto.

----------


## aksuda

bardziej niż betonem jestem w szoku ceną i ilością piachu do obsypania fundamentów :eek: 
my potrzebowaliśmy 160 ton piachu  cena łączna 3700zł (piach+transport+koparka) :bash: 
tyle kasy za sam piach

----------


## lilly20

Nie szokują mnie Wasze ilości betonu i piachu. U nas ławy to 24m3 betonu, płyta na stanie zero prawie 19m3, pach 320t ( pierwotnie miało być 300 ale wlazło 320 ) za pierwszy beton płaciliśmy prawie 8000, za piach z koparką 7500, a za płytę 5000 z hakiem.... koszta są ogromne. Teraz mamy zalane słupy i nadproże nad garażem, jeszcze nie wiem ile będzie za to na fakturze i w poniedziałek znowu przyjeżdża beton, zalać płytę nad parterem. Także głowy do góry i do przodu  :smile:

----------


## Grzaneczki

o to mnie pocieszyliście, koszty za beton są naprawdę sporę, a my mamy w sumie ławy i 3 stropy także troche pójdzie

----------


## tomanek4

> bardziej niż betonem jestem w szoku ceną i ilością piachu do obsypania fundamentów
> my potrzebowaliśmy 160 ton piachu  cena łączna 3700zł (piach+transport+koparka)
> tyle kasy za sam piach


Wszystko kosztuje niestety, my za beton na ławy (12 m3 B20) gruszka z pompą płaciliśmy 3360, za wieniec 5,3 m3 B20 1500pln, nie liczę już chudziaka pod ławy a piasek ok 130 ton-2970 pln. W sumie materiały na fundamety wyniosły nas przeszło 21 k.

----------


## milina

no witam! 
matko kilka dni mnie nie było a tu tyle nadrabiania  :wink: 

przepadliśmy bo.. siedzieliśmy nad pustakami i dachem  :wink:  pustaki zamówione, a dachówkę zamawiamy jutro   
z tego co nam powiedziano na składach to kilka dni temu porotherm 25 poszedł w górę   

---



> Milina
> prawie sąsiadami jesteśmy  przyjdę cukier pożyczyć jak zabraknie


ok  :Biggrin:  a wy dokładnie skąd? 





> Słuchajcie..... czy ja kupowaliście projekt..to byliście pełni obaw, ale tak naprawdę pełni obaw w związku z tym czy w ogóle uda się Wam "TO" wybudować?????? Bo my tak mamy i się zastanawiamy czy to normalne????


 my też jesteśmy pewni naszego projektu i jesteśmy nim zachwyceni    bardzo długo go szukaliśmy aż wkońcu.... ufff  :smile:  co nie zmienia faktu, że staram się stąpać po ziemi, a nie bujać w obłokach, dlatego budowa mnie czasami przeraża hehehe





> milina my też jesteśmy z olkusza


 ooo witam!!! gdzie dokładnie budujecie? możesz odpisać na priv  :big grin: 




> deska szalunkowa jest zalana "mleczkiem" z betonu - zaden robak sie jej nie czepi ... to bardzo dobre mocne deski , a to ze byly juz uzywane - nic nie szkodzi ... bylebyly poczyszczone


 oo dobrze to wiedzieć, bo my kupimy chyba używane od znajomych   

*grzaneczko* n ale mieliście przejście z koparką  :ohmy:  my mamy akurat z tym luz, bo mamy sąsiada z koparką i liczy nam "luźniej" te opłaty. Ale wiem że trzeba ich faktycznie pilnować, jak robią. A tu na forum piszemy z grzaneczką czy "grzańcem"?  :big grin: 

*dziuby* jestem w szoku jak wasz dom rośnie  :big grin:  pokaż jakieś zdjęcia!

*panda* adaptacje musisz mieć

----------


## manika

> Nie szokują mnie Wasze ilości betonu i piachu. U nas ławy to 24m3 betonu, płyta na stanie zero prawie 19m3, pach 320t ( pierwotnie miało być 300 ale wlazło 320 ) za pierwszy beton płaciliśmy prawie 8000, za piach z koparką 7500, a za płytę 5000 z hakiem.... koszta są ogromne. Teraz mamy zalane słupy i nadproże nad garażem, jeszcze nie wiem ile będzie za to na fakturze i w poniedziałek znowu przyjeżdża beton, zalać płytę nad parterem. Także głowy do góry i do przodu


U mnie to poszło na ławy 27 m3 betonu, na wieniec 6m3, a na posadzkę 14 m3. Cena za m3 230 zł, oczywiście z pompą. :smile: 
Oczywiście jest to uzależnione od pow. zabudowy, a także od szerokości ław itp.
Dodatkowo zbrojenie zostało wykonane z prętów fi 16, a nie jak standardowo fi 12, więc wszystko zależy od wielu czynników.

----------


## manika

Zapomniałam napisać,że mój projekt to Jaspis z MTM Stylu i według ich kosztorysu to mój stan zero powinien wynieść ok.78 tys. Masakra !!!
Wyszło trochę mniej... :smile:

----------


## pwelgorski

Dzień dobry wieczór. Dla nowo bududjacych polecam firme która budowała u mnie. Godni naprawde godni zaufania. 
Dom buduje 400 m2  meil do nich [email protected]

----------


## aksuda

*manika* fajny ten Wasz domek będzie 
my niestety przy wyborze projektu ograniczeni byliśmy nietypowym kształtem działki :smile:

----------


## R&K

nie lubimy tu na FM reklamy i psełdo reklamy a SPAMu w szczególności ... 
jesli ktoś się pyta i masz ochote komuś coś zareklaowac wyslij na PRV

----------


## Bunek

Witam,

Dołączam się do grona rozpoczynających na wiosnę 2012.
Właśnie ruszamy, pozdrowienia z podkarpacia dla wszystkich budujących

----------


## aksuda

witamy :wave:

----------


## Marine

> widziałem niejednokrotnie kopanie ław bez ściągania humusu - i zasypywanie ław gruba warstwa piasku - jeśli dom jest mocno wyciagnięty ponad grunt


 Mam jeszcze takie pytanie; A propo kopania ław bez sciagania hamusu-Nasz znajomy doradzil nam zeby najpierw umówic sie z geodeta i wytyczyc potem kopac lawy a wsrodku budynku zajac sie hamusem. Powiec Cie mi czy to jest dobre rozwiazanie?????????????? Plis!
Czy lepiej najpierw sciagnac hamusa pozniej wytyczyc i zajmowac sie reszta.
Mój dom to DOM POD JUKĄ 3 firmy Archon.(jezeli chodzi o wysokosc fundamentów w projekcie nic nie bylo zmieniane i bedziemy robic tak jak jest w projekcie)
Po za tymbardzo mi zalezy na czasie poniewaz pracuje za granicą. Po swietach chcę zaczac i wyrobic sie w dwóch tygodniach z fundamentami.
Dlatego tez zastanawiam sie czy jezeli obrusze ziemie sciagajac hamusa a 3 czy 4 dni pozniej bede kopac fundamenty bedzie Ok?
Prosze o odpowiedz!!!!!!!

----------


## Danonki

nie wiem czy będzie ok, ale u mnie tak było. 
W poniedziałek zdjęliśmy humus, we wtorek geodeta wytyczył nam budynek, a trzeciego dnia budowlańcy wykopali wykop pod fundamenty. Czwartego były zbrojenia. Piątego beton  :smile:

----------


## R&K

jesli masz działke niska i bedziesz nawozic ziemie lub wyciagasz fundamenty ponad poziom gruntu i to bardzo tak ze w przyszlosci musisz nawiesc sporo ziemi 
sciagnij humus po calosci na bok - niech sie przezre 
wykip lawy i zalezj beton , reszte zasypiesz piachem a dobra ziemie rozprowadzisz po dzialce

----------


## aksamitka

> Witam,
> 
> Dołączam się do grona rozpoczynających na wiosnę 2012.
> Właśnie ruszamy, pozdrowienia z podkarpacia dla wszystkich budujących



witaj  :smile:

----------


## Dziuby

A juz szlo tak pieknie...  pada snieg :sad:  A plan byl taki zeby jutro zalewac strop. MILINA chetnie wrzucilabym kilka fotek ale nie bardzo sie orientuje jak.

----------


## aksamitka

u nas tez snieg

----------


## lilly20

U nas rano śnieg teraz deszcz leje, pogoda pokrzyżowała plany...

----------


## manika

> *manika* fajny ten Wasz domek będzie 
> my niestety przy wyborze projektu ograniczeni byliśmy nietypowym kształtem działki


Dzięki ! :smile: 
Już nie mogę się doczekać, aby w nim zamieszkać.
Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki za Wszystkich budujących !. :big grin:

----------


## Agnieszka6

Witam Kochani
My tez zamierzamy zaczac kolo maja. troche sie przerazilam bo nie mamy jeszcze kupionych materialow. nie wiem wogole jak sie do tego zabrac. Oprocz budowy mamy troche innych rzeczy na glowie (np. Komunia córki) i tak naprawde ciagle brakuje nam czasu. Budujemy sie w Swietokrzyskiem. Projekt mamy indywidualny wiec tym bardziej jestem ciekawa jak to wszystko wyjdzie. Chcemy zaczac w polowie maja. Ekipe mamy , kierbuda tez, geodeta to moj kochany tesc no tylko te cholerne materialy. Moze ktos z Was jest ze swietokrzyskiego i moze cos doradzi. wogole to chcialabym zalozyc swoj dziennik budowy ale nie umiem zreszta nie jestem systematyczna zeby go prowadzic. Ale inne dzienniki to czytam jak ksiazki - i tak sie nakrecam ze jestem napalona na ta budowe jak szczerbaty na suchary. A budowac bedziemy z suporexu a reszta to nie wiem :smile: 
Pozdrawiam Was cieplo
Aga

----------


## aksuda

> U nas rano śnieg teraz deszcz leje, pogoda pokrzyżowała plany...


U nas w prawdzie śnieg nie pada ale się bardzo ochłodziło  :sad:

----------


## kajusia

Fundamenty skończone. Wczoraj rano jeszcze przy dobrej pogodzie wylaliśmy chudziaka a dziś pada śnieg... Nie zaszkodzi to betonowi?

----------


## pukul

> Fundamenty skończone. Wczoraj rano jeszcze przy dobrej pogodzie wylaliśmy chudziaka a dziś pada śnieg... Nie zaszkodzi to betonowi?


śnieg nie zaszkodzi, gorzej z mrozem a podobno z soboty na niedziele ok -6 i to na pewno chudziakowi zaszkodzi. ja swój przez mróz muszę wymienić niestety. postarajcie się jakoś go zabezpieczyć - było o tym na forum

----------


## Danonki

a u na ładnie tzn na zmianę słońce z chmurkami i drobnym deszczykiem. W każdym razie dziś wykop na fundamenty i zbrojenia zalane  :smile:  w poniedziałek ruszamy dalej z tym koksem  :wink:  aha i u nas jednak nie 16m3 a 18m3 poszło betonu B20

----------


## rafus12

No i mam problem a jeszcze nie przebrnalem przez papierki :sad: 
Okazuje sie ze PnB poprzedniego wlasciciela nadal jest wazne i w starostwie dopiero sie do tego dokopali - po kilku tygodniach zalegania sprawy na polce.
Co mozna zrobic? Ponoc musze miec zgode/podpis poprzedniego wlasciciela zarowno w celu anulowania poprzedniego pozwolenia jak i przepisania starego PnB na mnie.
Co mam robic, help  :smile:

----------


## R&K

gdzie Wy mieszkacie że śnieg macie ...  :wink:  czy oby to ten sam kraj ?? u mnie co prawda rano padało i nie zrobiłem tego co było zaplanowane - ale znalazlem sobie inne zastępcze zadanie 

Agnieszka - dziennik budowy najlepiej założyć tutaj >> Dzienniki Budowy - Dzień po dniu 

masz jeszcze czas ... na początek potrzebujesz stal i beton - obie rzeczy do załatwienia niemal z dnia na dzień 
wiesz jaki materiał na ściany to już coś ... teraz tylko przeliczyć ile ... i zamówić .. 
podobnie z drzewem i pokryciem dachowym ... i dom w SSO masz gotowy ....

powodzenia

----------


## pukul

Jaką macie wysokość pomieszczeń na dole? mamy 280 cm i się zastanawiamy czy to nie za dużo. powyżej okna jest aż 40 cm... sama nie wiem czy tak zostawić czy obniżyć

----------


## aksamitka

265

----------


## R&K

2,60 - idealnie na wysokość płyty KG

----------


## Atlanta

Pytanko mam: buduje z ceramiki. Jeden z budowlańców proponuje wykusz pociągnąć z ceramiki, drugi doradza solbet. Co będzie lepsze?

U mnie też 280 cm. Ale ja lubię wysokie pomieszczenia.

----------


## R&K

hmm ? po jakiego grzyba mieszać 2 różne bloczki w ścianach zewnętrznych ?? ciągnąć jednym ....

najlepiej byłoby cały dom z solbetu wymurować 
ceramika - zło konieczne
wykusz - zło konieczne 
280 - zło konieczne

----------


## manika

> Witam Kochani
> My tez zamierzamy zaczac kolo maja. troche sie przerazilam bo nie mamy jeszcze kupionych materialow. nie wiem wogole jak sie do tego zabrac. Oprocz budowy mamy troche innych rzeczy na glowie (np. Komunia córki) i tak naprawde ciagle brakuje nam czasu. Budujemy sie w Swietokrzyskiem. Projekt mamy indywidualny wiec tym bardziej jestem ciekawa jak to wszystko wyjdzie. Chcemy zaczac w polowie maja. Ekipe mamy , kierbuda tez, geodeta to moj kochany tesc no tylko te cholerne materialy. Moze ktos z Was jest ze swietokrzyskiego i moze cos doradzi. wogole to chcialabym zalozyc swoj dziennik budowy ale nie umiem zreszta nie jestem systematyczna zeby go prowadzic. Ale inne dzienniki to czytam jak ksiazki - i tak sie nakrecam ze jestem napalona na ta budowe jak szczerbaty na suchary. A budowac bedziemy z suporexu a reszta to nie wiem
> Pozdrawiam Was cieplo
> Aga


Dasz radę, u mnie budowa ruszyła na początku marca, też mam komunię i jeszcze zmieniłam pracę.
Czasu brak, ale zawsze można zarwać trochę nocy, poszukać na necie ciekawych porad, powysyłać skany projektu do hurtowni w sprawie materiałów.
Porównać oferty, bo różnice  w cenach są naprawdę różne. Będzie dobrze. :cool: 
Dla chcącego nic trudnego!!!

----------


## pukul

> hmm ? po jakiego grzyba mieszać 2 różne bloczki w ścianach zewnętrznych ?? ciągnąć jednym ....
> 
> najlepiej byłoby cały dom z solbetu wymurować 
> ceramika - zło konieczne
> wykusz - zło konieczne 
> 280 - zło konieczne


ale dlaczego 280 ZŁO KONIECZNE? chce unikać zła  :smile:  więc czekam na porady. jednego zła się pozbyłam -wykuszu(czy a) ceramike niestety mam  :sad:

----------


## aksamitka

mnie by nie przeszkadzało 2,80 tez lubię wysokie pomieszczenia

----------


## max-maniacy

*witamy Agnieszkę6*
nie przejmuj się tym, że nie masz materiałów. my też jeszcze nic nie kupiliśmy, a mam nadzieję, że w kwietniu zaczniemy budować. mąż mówi, że nie ma sensu gromadzić tego na działce. wszystko jest w składach i tak jak napisał R&K to co na fundament i ściany potrzebujesz, dostaniesz od ręki. a jak już kupisz, to trzeba będzie tego pilnować. powodzenia w Waszych poczynaniach budowlanych i zakładaj dziennik. :yes:

----------


## [email protected]

nooo to może ja się pochwalę troszę może nie tym co Wy ale.... załatwiłam dziś wypis i wyrys z ewidencji gruntów :wink:  a przed wczoraj przyszedł nasz projekt z muratora, Dwa światy  :wink:  i w ogóle ciągle go oglądam chociaż i tak nic nie kumam z tych "rysunków" :wink:  
na marginesie..... te kosztorysy  i zestawienia materiałów to jakiś kosmos; tata hydraulik jak zobaczył spis materiałów potrzebnych do co, kanalizy inst. sanitarnych to się ogromnie zdziwił, że w domu z dwiema łazienkami jest taka sama średnica rury  kanalizacji co oni w pracy kładą  w bloku z 30 łazienkami :wink:

----------


## m&m0123

> ...najlepiej byłoby cały dom z solbetu wymurować 
> ceramika - zło konieczne
> wykusz - zło konieczne ...


Nie taki diabel straszny... dom z ceramiki + wykusz = ozc 4.5 litra  :smile:

----------


## bitter

> Jaką macie wysokość pomieszczeń na dole? mamy 280 cm i się zastanawiamy czy to nie za dużo. powyżej okna jest aż 40 cm... sama nie wiem czy tak zostawić czy obniżyć


2,80 może być - lepiej więcej niż mniej




> hmm ? po jakiego grzyba mieszać 2 różne bloczki w ścianach zewnętrznych ?? ciągnąć jednym ....
> 
> najlepiej byłoby cały dom z solbetu wymurować 
> ceramika - zło konieczne
> wykusz - zło konieczne 
> 280 - zło konieczne


Wykusz - pięęęęękna sprawa i nie demonizujmy go tak, to w końcu tylko jakieś 3m2 ściany zewnętrznej więcej plus troszkę mostków na narożnikach.




> nooo to może ja się pochwalę troszę może nie tym co Wy ale.... załatwiłam dziś wypis i wyrys z ewidencji gruntów a przed wczoraj przyszedł nasz projekt z muratora, Dwa światy  i w ogóle ciągle go oglądam chociaż i tak nic nie kumam z tych "rysunków" 
> na marginesie..... te kosztorysy  i zestawienia materiałów to jakiś kosmos;


Nie patrz nigdy na kosztorys, tam są zaniżone ceny i stawki robocizny. Dodaj spokojnie 20% jak nie więcej,

----------


## rafus12

Nie wiem jak u was ale w Gdansku to jest snieg z rana. Czy komus pokrzyzowal plany?
Ja niestety mam perturbacje z PnB wiec i tak nic bym nie zrobil.

----------


## bitter

U mnie deszcz obecnie ale przed chwilą waliło gradem! Nie było mnie dwa dni a wylali mi ławy. Trudno, trzeba sztormiak na łeb zarzucić i zasuwać na budowę zobaczyć  :wink:

----------


## aksamitka

u nas na razie nie pada, geodeta od 7rano na działce wytycza dom  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

fajnie masz aksamitka  :smile:  U nas najwczesniej w polowie czerwca geodeta bedzie mogl wytyczyc budynek. Zdjelas wczesniej humus?

----------


## aksamitka

tak, gdyż działka była równana

----------


## plusfoto

> hmm ? po jakiego grzyba mieszać 2 różne bloczki w ścianach zewnętrznych ?? ciągnąć jednym ....


Całkowicie się zgadzam. Po rozmowie z kilkoma budowlańcami zaznaczam kilkoma nie jednym najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest budowa z materiałów jednorodnych. Zastosowanie kilku rodzajów wiąże się z ryzykiem pojawienia się w niedalekiej przyszłości rys na ich styku. I dotyczy to wszystkich materiałów nawet połączenie ytonga z silką może dać taki efekt.

----------


## Danonki

> U mnie deszcz obecnie ale przed chwilą waliło gradem! Nie było mnie dwa dni a wylali mi ławy. Trudno, trzeba sztormiak na łeb zarzucić i zasuwać na budowę zobaczyć


tak jak u nas.
Po pierwsze pada deszcz (ale nie cały czas i gradu nie zaobserwowałam)
Po drugie wczoraj nam też ławy wylali  :smile:

----------


## milina

u nas od wczoraj pada deszcz, a dzisiaj z domieszką śniegu..  i wiatr okropny!  :eek: 


*bunek* witaj  :big grin: 

*panda* super  :big grin:  zawsze to krok do przodu  :big grin:

----------


## R&K

> ale dlaczego 280 ZŁO KONIECZNE? chce unikać zła  więc czekam na porady. jednego zła się pozbyłam -wykuszu(czy a) ceramike niestety mam


w blokach jest 2,35 jeśli dobrze pamiętam - mieszkanie w domu to nie to samo - zwłaszcza gdy jest duża powierzchnia - np salon z kuchnia ok 35-50 m 
ale 2,6 jest wystarczające - policz sobie jaka kubature później będziesz miała do ogrzania , pomysl sobie że pod sufitem masz 24 stopnie na wysokości 2,80 a na 1,5 m masz 21 ... to wszystko kosztuje ... jedno to że lubie i mi się podoba , 2 to to że trzeba za to później płacić





> Nie taki diabel straszny... dom z ceramiki + wykusz = ozc 4.5 litra





> Wykusz - pięęęęękna sprawa i nie demonizujmy go tak, to w końcu tylko jakieś 3m2 ściany zewnętrznej więcej plus troszkę mostków na narożnikach.


czyżbyś miał w projekcie wykusz? 
nie demonizuje ... tam mostek tam mosteczek tam obwodnica ... i masz zamiast 3l - 4,5  :big tongue:  
M&M0123 - 4,5 nie tak źle - to prawda ... ale pomyśl że mogłoby być jeszcze lepiej  :wink:  - tak czy inaczej bardzo dobrze że policzone macie OZC

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## bitter

> czyżbyś miał w projekcie wykusz?


Nie mam - dodałem  :wink: 
Wiem wiem zakrzyczysz mnie że w domu grzanym prądem to zbrodnia. Zbrodnią też jest okno narożnikowe w kuchni i tarasowe 3,4m od zachodu  :wink:  i kominek bo jako taki stanowi mostek.

Ale cóż, ja nie buduję pasywnego i to jest kompromis pomiędzy zużyciem energii a potrzebami (wizualnymi czy innymi duchowymi  :wink:  ) mieszkańców. Życie pokaże ile za te fanaberie musiałem dopłacić. Ja patrzę na to z trochę innej perspektywy. Wcześniej miałem dom 200m2, dużo droższy i z mniejszym ociepleniem. Teraz buduję dwa razy mniejszy, oszczędziłem kupę kasy na tej zamianie i żebym nie zwariował chcę sobie na pewne fanaberie pozwolić.

----------


## bitter

> a ja mam takie pytanie: wczoraj przyszło mi pismno ze  Starostwa Powiatowego informujące, że mamy pozwolenie na budowe z zaznazonym 14-dniowym terminem do uparowmocnienia się pozwolenia. Czy urzędnicy ze Staroswa sami odeslą mój projekt, czy muszę tam pojechać,  kiedy opięczętowuje się dziennik budowy i kto uzupełnia wpis na tablicy budowy - Kierownik, czy może ktoś ze Starostwa? Kiedy mam zgłosić kto jest moim kier. budowy?
> odpowiedzcie laikowi


Co tam odeślą. Przyjadą jeszcze z flaszką  :wink:  Gdzie Ty żyjesz  :wink:  Z dziennikiem wyślij Kierownika, najlepiej jak już będzie prawomocne postanowienie to Ci odbierze (jak mu napiszesz pełnomocnictwo), a tablicę mnie opisywał budowlaniec  :wink:

----------


## R&K

> Nie mam - dodałem 
> Wiem wiem zakrzyczysz mnie że w domu grzanym prądem to zbrodnia....


spokojnie - nie zakrzyczę ... TY przynajmniej jesteś tu od kilku lat i budujesz w pełni świadomie ... wiesz że coś kosztem czegoś ... grunt to wiedzieć co, gadzie jak i dlaczego i czym to grozi 




> Co tam odeślą. Przyjadą jeszcze z flaszką  Gdzie Ty żyjesz  Z dziennikiem wyślij Kierownika, najlepiej jak już będzie prawomocne postanowienie to Ci odbierze (jak mu napiszesz pełnomocnictwo), a tablicę mnie opisywał budowlaniec


ja na 7 dni przed datą uprawomocnienia złożyłem wniosek o rozpoczęciu robót z dniem na kiedy wypadało uprawomocnienie  ... 2 z 4 projektów dość wcześnie mi oddali ... przy którejś tam wizycie u nich 
dziennik odebrałem osobiście w dniu uprawomocnienia się chyba decyzji od razu opieczętowali mi go i chyba tyle było urzędniczych formalności... tablice wypełniałem sam i wieszałem ... na płocie sąsiada ... - mojego do dziś nie ma ...

----------


## tomanek4

A my mamy dziś stan zero! Wylany podbeton, ścianki zaizolowane i oceplone już wcześniej, wczoraj jeszcze instalator rozprowadzał kanilzacje a dziesiaj jest! Niby to dopiero początek a duma rozpiera  :wink: 
Acha, w poznańskim od rana zimno i wietrznie było, zaczęło padać kiedy majstry myli narzędzia, więc się przed deszczem udało  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

> ale 2,6 jest wystarczające - policz sobie jaka kubature później będziesz miała do ogrzania , pomysl sobie że pod sufitem masz 24 stopnie na wysokości 2,80 a na 1,5 m masz 21 ... to wszystko kosztuje ... jedno to że lubie i mi się podoba , 2 to to że trzeba za to później płacić


wiesz, sa osoby, które świadomie robią coś "nieekonomicznego" dla własnej przyjemności, wiec nie demonizujmy, nie kazdy musi miec wszystko tanie, ekonomiczne i niskie sufity bo bedzie taniej w ogrzewaniu




> a ja mam takie pytanie: wczoraj przyszło mi pismno ze  Starostwa Powiatowego informujące, że mamy pozwolenie na budowe z zaznazonym 14-dniowym terminem do uparowmocnienia się pozwolenia. Czy urzędnicy ze Staroswa sami odeslą mój projekt, czy muszę tam pojechać,  kiedy opięczętowuje się dziennik budowy i kto uzupełnia wpis na tablicy budowy - Kierownik, czy może ktoś ze Starostwa? Kiedy mam zgłosić kto jest moim kier. budowy?
> odpowiedzcie laikowi


ja po uprawomocnieniu poszlam po pieczątkę, odebrac 2szt projektu a później do pokoju obok opieczętować dziennik, tablicy jeszcze nie mam, ma przywieźć kierownik w najbliższym czasie, na 7 dni przed rozpoczeciem budowy zglaszasz rozpoczecie robot w Nadzorze ( sa specjalne druki- wraz z papierami kierownika)

----------


## Beti44

Witajcie Wszyscy
Zgłasza się nowy bocian :smile: , zaczęłam w poniedziałek o godz 8:30.
Przyjechał geodeta ( znalazł kamienie graniczne, których od pół roku szukałam) wytyczył dom, zaznaczyli coś deskami i palikami ( chyba granice domu i poziom podłogi  :big grin:  ) kierownik wykrył błąd architekta  :smile: , który mi wkopał dom o pół metra w glebę zamiast go podnieść ale dzięki temu będę mogła wpiąć się w kanalizację bliżej niż wcześniej. Po południu był zdjęty humus i zaczęli podsypywać teren pod płytę, zrobili także drenaż. Od wtorku było cały czas sypanie i ubijanie, poszło ok 200 t podsypki i ok 10 t piasku. W czwartek był hydraulik i wyciągnął wodę i kanalizację na zewnątrz :smile: , w piątek zrobili coś w rodzaju wanny ze styropianu i ułożyli zbrojenie. Następnie otulili to wszystko niebieską kołderką żeby nie zmarzło ( u nas na zmianę deszcz i grad dzisiaj ale temperatura znośna 5,5 stopnia ), i we wtorek leją beton. Później 2 tygodnie trzeba czekać, żeby płytka się uleżała i stawiają ściany. Kierownik ma nadzieję, że do końca maja dom będzie zamknięty  :big grin:  ja też.
Jeszcze nie powiedziałam co to za dom  :smile:  to Z 216 z pracowni Z 500 z niewielkimi zmianami.  Pozdrawiam

----------


## aniak30

Witam!  My również zaczynamy ale w czerwcu. Domek to hg-c3g . Budujemy w olecku, woj. Warmińsko- mazurskie. To nasi krajanie występują w bitwie na głosy, tvp 2!!!!

----------


## Grzaneczki

Witam nowych bocianowiczów!
A nas Wczoraj zalane ławy, poszło 16m3 betonu. Nasz majster wspomniał, żebyśmy zamówili kominy, a u nas same wątpliwości. W projekcie mamy ogrzewanie gazowe kondensacyjne i kominek. Teraz sama nie wiem czy to dobry wybór, chodzi oczywiście o koszty za c.o. Dobrze by było wiedzieć czym będziemy grzać jak mamy wybierać komin, a tu same dylematy...

----------


## Grzaneczki

> Grzaneczki - warunki bardzo podobne do naszych. działkę mamy niestety jeszcze węższą - budynek ma 9 m i jest to projekt indywidualny. jak udało wam się zmniejszyć dom w rodendronach do 9 m? podglądam wasz dziennik ale nic nie widzę  zamieście koniecznie jakieś rzuty


Zamieściłam rzuty w dzienniku. Budynek jest szeroki na 9 metrów ale mamy 1 m wykuszu. W MPZP było napisane: "szerokość traktu określającego maksymalną dopuszczalną rozpiętość dachu  nie może przekroczyć 9,0 m" więc na wykusz się zgodzili

----------


## milina

kurcze, u nas zima  :tongue: 


*tomanek*    

*beti* witaj  :smile: 

*grzaneczko* my tez na etapie myslenia nad kominem, ale my wiemy że będziemy mieć piec na ekogroszek. Bardziej myślimy który komin wybrać  :wink:

----------


## Atlanta

U nas też sypie

I znowu mam pytanie-czy wylana ława fundamentowa powinna mieć idealnie gładką powierzchnię?

----------


## R&K

zebyście jeszcze mieli w profilach powinisywane miejscowosci ... albo choc regiony polski ... byloby wiadomo gdzie to "u nas ..." jest 

lawy nie musza byc idealnie rowne -choć czym rowniejsze tym lepiej - latwiej bedzie 1 warstwe bloczkow na niej postawic ... je i tak sie kladzie na zaprawie a zaprawa mozna nadrobic nierownosci

----------


## aksamitka

> kurcze, u nas zima


u nas tez

----------


## marekg54

Jeżeli budujesz na Dolnym Śląsku to zadzwoń  do mnie na nr 601077771 pokżę Tobie dom pasywny, który można traktować jako dom wzorcowy itd.

----------


## R&K

reklama dźwignią handlu .... nie lubimy tu wykonawców którzy traktują FM jako folwark do darmowego reklamowania się

----------


## milina

> zebyście jeszcze mieli w profilach powinisywane miejscowosci ... albo choc regiony polski ... byloby wiadomo gdzie to "u nas ..." jest


 już się zaraz wpisze  :wink:

----------


## aksamitka

potrzebuje 6,7 t stali :eek: , jak z cenami u Was?

----------


## Atlanta

U nas cenowo bardzo kiepsko. Jak dostanę fakturę to napiszę ale ponad 3,5.

Zastanawiam się nad stropem żerańskim znacie kogoś kto taki ma?

----------


## tomanek4

> zebyście jeszcze mieli w profilach powinisywane miejscowosci ... albo choc regiony polski ... byloby wiadomo gdzie to "u nas ..." jest 
> 
> lawy nie musza byc idealnie rowne -choć czym rowniejsze tym lepiej - latwiej bedzie 1 warstwe bloczkow na niej postawic ... je i tak sie kladzie na zaprawie a zaprawa mozna nadrobic nierownosci


Właśnie- "u nas".... Ciekawe gdzie....

----------


## maggs1

Witam wszystkich, też będziemy rozpoczynać budowę na wiosnę. Na razie mamy tylko drewno na więźbę i strop, ale ceny kontroluję i na razie na plus dla nas -czyli spadają. 
6,7 ton stali?!? U nas poniżej tony -budujemy parterówkę i strop drewniany, wg projektu http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...-i,192,1,0.htm
Pozdrawiam, Janek z podkarpacia

----------


## Atlanta

Już dopisałam  :cool: 

Maggs1, brak schodów, brak stropu więc nic dziwnego że stali mało

----------


## aksamitka

na fundamenty 1,3t reszta strop w projekcie byla teriva zmieniliśmy na lany i doszło ok 3t dodatkowo- fundamenty, strop, +schody, których w oryginalnym projekcie nie ma i niestety sie uzbieralo

----------


## Beti44

Buduję się w woj. opolskim i obecnie jestem na etapie intensywnego poszukiwania okien, mają być energooszczędne i tanie  :smile:  i oczywiście do tego ciepły montaż :big grin:  dostałam jedną wyceną koszt okien ok 5000 montaż 4000. Szukam dalej. A pod koniec kwietnia lub na początku maja muszę zamknąć dom żeby można było robić środek i zostało mi bardzo niewiele czasu na poszukiwania :sad: 
Dom będę ogrzewała elektrycznością, bo gazu nie ma, węgiel, pellety, ekogroszek odpada bo nie mam kotłowni, marzyłam o pompie ciepła ale życie bardzo szybko zweryfikowało moje marzenia :yes: 
Dlatego też wszystkie swoje siły i nie tylko ( kasa) wkładam na porządne ocieplenie, coby nie pójść z torbami jak zobaczę rachunki.

----------


## ziuta62

Aksamitka! Ja płaciłam za Fi 12 i Fi 10 275,- brutto, a za Fi 6 - 315,- ceny brutto. Podam namiar na Hurtownię, bardzo mało liczą za transport. Mają dobre ceny na inne materiały to można powiązać. Tel. 182653015. Super obsługa, nawet przez internet.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## bitter

> na fundamenty 1,3t reszta strop w projekcie byla teriva zmieniliśmy na lany i doszło ok 3t dodatkowo- fundamenty, strop, +schody, których w oryginalnym projekcie nie ma i niestety sie uzbieralo


Jesteś pewna, że takie ilości??? Ja na cały dom mam w projekcie jakieś 800 kg chyba. Nie mam co prawda stropu więc to tylko na ławy i wieniec ale Twoje ilości są przerażające.




> Buduję się w woj. opolskim i obecnie jestem na etapie intensywnego poszukiwania okien, mają być energooszczędne i tanie  i oczywiście do tego ciepły montaż dostałam jedną wyceną koszt okien ok 5000 montaż 4000. Szukam dalej.


Masz okna za 5 tys i czegoś jeszcze szukasz? Ja zapłaciłem do domu 100m2 okna MS PCV 25 tys z montażem. Jakby z tego odjąć 12 tys za okno tarasowe to i tak zostaje 13 tys za pozostałe.

----------


## aksamitka

* bitter* w oryginalnym projekcie było ok 3,6t ale zmienilismy strop z terivy na lany i doszły  jeszcze schody na strych, przeliczal nam konstruktor, mam nadzieje ze sie nie pomylil, u nas jest jeszcze fi16
*
ziuta*, dzieki na miary troche daleko od nas ( 100km)

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

My budujemy przerobiony projekt mały dworek S-GL 225 - dorobiliśmy poddasze użytkowe i ze względu na to, że nie posiadamy na dole żadnych ścianek działowych musieliśmy wykonać wzdłuż i wszerz domu żebra - i jak czytam ile stali potrzebujecie to wydaje mi się, że 6 ton to "lekko!" za dużo. My kupowaliśmy stal jeszcze na 4 słupy i wyszło wszystkiego ok. 1,5 tony.
W tym tygodniu zalewamy właśnie słupy i strop  :smile:  jak patrzę na te mury to wciąż jakoś nie dociera do mnie, że to moje  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

kierownik przyjrzał sie temu i twierdzi ze musi  tak być, mamy sporo podciągów

----------


## lilly20

Aż z ciekawości policzę dzisiaj ile nam już poszło stali  :smile:  stal jest bardzo droga, ceny się pną do góry jak szalone. U nas dzisiaj ostatnie robótki przed zalaniem pierwszego stropu.

----------


## Agnieszka6

Dzieki za mile slowa powitania :smile: 
Kochani widze ze sporo z Was zaczelo juz rwac sie do pracy :smile:  - nie boicie sie mrozow? slyszalam ze mroz nie za dobrze dziala na beton. poza tym ja tez juz chcialam zaczynac bo wyrywna jestem z natury ale mnie poskromiono :smile:  tzn wujek moj ktory dla mnie jest autorytetem w tej dziedzinie kazal czekac :smile:  czekac i czekac tylko na co :smile:  podobno jak zaczne kopac fundamenty w mokrej ziemi to mi sie pozapada (nie chce szalunkowac) i ze najlepiej kopac jak jest sucho i jak mrozy juz napewno nie powroca. tylko ze mi sie spieszy - zawsze mi sie spieszy bo w goracej wodzie mnie kapali i nie umiem tak siedziec z zalozonymi rekoma :smile:  i jak czytam jak Wy juz to macie zrobione i tamto i siamto to mnie skreca. nagadalam chlopu w weekend pelna czapke to mi powiedzial ze mnie od netu odetnie :smile: )))))))))) W tym roku chce jedynie SSO lub SSZ w zaleznosci czy mi kasy starczy. wydaje mi sie ze jesli starczy(oby tak bylo) to miedzy SSO a SSZ jest niewielka przestrzen czasowa :smile:  wystarczy tylko okna wstawic i cos na dach - w zaleznosci co tam kto woli blachodachowka czy dachowka czy gont czy co tam jeszcze. Ja mysle przykryc papa na zime jak mi braknie kasy a okna dechami zabic i to bedzie moj wymarzony SSO. Natomiast w przyszlym roku...mmmm to sie bedzie dzialo - bo mysle sie wprowadzic przed przyszla zima. A Wy na jaki okres rozkladacie budowe? Chodzi mi o to po jakim czasie od pierwszej lopaty chcecie sie wprowadzic?

----------


## Be-be-be

U mnie juz na polowie domu poukladano strop, jeszcze druga polowa, zbrojenie i zalewanie. Kurcze ja juz bym chciala zeby cos sie dzialo w srodku bo do zimy chce byc na swoim a ciagle mam wrazenie ze wszystko tak wolno idzie...chyba tez jestem w goracej wodzie kąpana  :wink:  jesli chodzi o okna to mam juz wyceny z kilku miejsc ale niedawno gdzies wyczytalam o tym cieplym montazu i w sumie chyba nie doczytalam bo nadal nie wiem jak to sie je. Musze postudiowac jeszcze i chyba czeka mnie jeszcze raz proszenie o wycene "cieplego montazu". Szukam dobrego i taniego pieca na dodatek bo to juz chyba czas zaczac sie ogladac gdyz w kolejnej transzy mam okna i drzwi oraz wszelkiego rodzaju przylacza. Ech telefon i komp zaczynaja sie przegrzewac. Ale jak chce miec swoje cztery kate to nie ma zmiłuj. Witam wszystkich nowych i trzymam kciuki za "poczatki", ktore ja mam juz na szczescie za soba mimo iz do konca nadal daleko  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

ja tez z tych w goracej wodzie kapana, chcialabym sie wprowadzic na Wielkanoc 2013

----------


## Agnieszka6

AKSAMITKA - na Wielkanoc? o matko ale Ci zazdroszcze - trzymam kciuki. To fajny moment zeby sie wprowadzic bo wiosna bo cieplo bo optymistycznie przyjemnie i dni dlugie wiec i radosc z nowego domu jakby wieksza. Do mojego obecnego mieszkania wprowadzilismy sie 31 pazdziernika (ze 3 lata temu) i wcale mnie to mieszkanie nie cieszylo, chociaz bylo spelnieniem marzen. dzien byl krotki bylo szaro i zimno wiec mieszkanie chociaz nowiutkie i pachnace tez bylo szare i zimne. Z planow nam wychodzi ze do nowego domu tez wprowadzimy sie na zime - szkoda :sad:  no ale nie bede czekac az do wiosny bo przeciez nie wytrzymam :smile: 
Czy Wam tez sie wydaje momentami ze budowa domu to zbyt piekne aby bylo mozliwe? ja teraz tak mam - brak mi wiary w to ze te marzenia sie spelnia.

----------


## Agnieszka6

A wiecie co? mi w starostwie kazali sobie samej kupic dziennik budowy w hurtowni papierniczej :smile:  no i se pojde i se kupie tylko jak mi potem beda brzeczec ze nie taki to chyba sie zagotuje. Na dniach obiecali mi PNB zobaczymy....

----------


## aksamitka

niee, ja nie mam takich przemysleń, byc moze dlatego ze to moj drugi dom - poprzedni  budowalam rok, mam nadzieje ze ten tez sie uda, chco mezowi az tak bardzi sie nie spieszy  :big tongue: 

ja tez kupowalam dziennik w sklepie z art biurowymi obok starostwa

----------


## aksuda

Ja też mam nadzieję wprowadzić się na Wielkanoc 2013 ale mąż mnie sprowadza na ziemię więc będzie super jak uda nam się wprowadzić na wakacje , termin ostateczny to Boże Narodzenie 2013. Cała rodzina zapowiada się już do nas na Wigilię 2013.

----------


## tomanek4

[QUOTE=Agnieszka6;5305376]AKSAMITKA - na Wielkanoc? o matko ale Ci zazdroszcze - trzymam kciuki. To fajny moment zeby sie wprowadzic bo wiosna bo cieplo bo optymistycznie przyjemnie i dni dlugie wiec i radosc z nowego domu jakby wieksza. Do mojego obecnego mieszkania wprowadzilismy sie 31 pazdziernika (ze 3 lata temu) i wcale mnie to mieszkanie nie cieszylo, chociaz bylo spelnieniem marzen. dzien byl krotki bylo szaro i zimno wiec mieszkanie chociaz nowiutkie i pachnace tez bylo szare i zimne. Z planow nam wychodzi ze do nowego domu tez wprowadzimy sie na zime - szkoda :sad:  no ale nie bede czekac az do wiosny bo przeciez nie wytrzymam :smile: 
Czy Wam tez sie wydaje momentami ze budowa domu to zbyt piekne aby bylo mozliwe? ja teraz tak mam - brak mi wiary w to ze te marzenia sie spelnia.[/QUOTE


Nam to się marzy tegoroczna gwiazdka, a w sobotę wylali nam płytę podbeton na fundamentach, tylko że budujemy szkielet a to idzie troche szybciej niż murowany, nie dużo ale trochę tak, też jesteśmy ciekawi czy to tak się uda, czy starczy sianka i ile jeszcze będzie problemów do rozwiązania w czasie budowy, oby jak najmniej... Wam też tego życzę i pozdrawiam

----------


## R&K

> ja tez z tych w goracej wodzie kapana, chcialabym sie wprowadzic na Wielkanoc 2013


to chyba nic niemożliwego ... ja stan zero miałem w 2 połowie września , mury rozpoczęliśmy  ok 15 października jeśli dobrze pamiętam , gdyby nie obsuwa z oknami pewnie już bym podłoge pucował - realny plan do wprowadzenia mamy na koniec czerwca - chyba że dzieciak pokrzyżuje nam plany i wtedy dopiero po rozwiązaniu

----------


## aksuda

*Tomanek4*

To trzymam kciuki ,że by Wam się udało  :yes:

----------


## rafus12

Sluchajcie a jest sens robic SSZ na zime? Ja chcialem zrobic tylko SSO, powinno sie udac na spokojnie i pozwolic schnac scianom, choc zewnetrzne beda podlewane deszczami i sniegiem a BK jest chlonny :bash: 
Ale moze dolozyc te okna i wtedy mozna wczesna wiosna dzialac dalej. Jaka powinna byc przerwa technologiczna po SSO?

----------


## Blechert

Agnieszka6 - zwykle w betoniarni sami dodają plastyfikatory antymrozowe. Ale można z nimi to indywidualnie dogadać uzgadniając skład lub klasę betonu. Teraz są takie temperatury, że nie trzeba. A co do wykopów, faktycznie deszcz lub woda w wykopie może brzegi zwalić.

----------


## R&K

> Sluchajcie a jest sens robic SSZ na zime? Ja chcialem zrobic tylko SSO, powinno sie udac na spokojnie i pozwolic schnac scianom, choc zewnetrzne beda podlewane deszczami i sniegiem a BK jest chlonny
> Ale moze dolozyc te okna i wtedy mozna wczesna wiosna dzialac dalej. Jaka powinna byc przerwa technologiczna po SSO?


a może w 2 stronę ? jaki jest sens przemrażać ściany i później na wiosnę czekać aż odtają i wilgoć z nich wyjdzie?
u mnie dom po wymurowaniu był suchy - takie miałem wrażenie - w styczniu jak wstawili mi okna w środku było ok 95% wilgotności a wiele ścian przemrożonych 
na tą chwilę mam ok 75-80% w zależności od dnia ... do wprowadzenia pasuje zejść do ok 50% będzie lato więc nie powinno być z tym problemu

najwięcej wilgoci ma strop przy SSO 
po 30 dniach beton osiąga pełna moc a co miało z niego wyparować - wyparowało - to dobry moment na zamknięcie domu i ocieplenie ścian

----------


## lilly20

My z pewnych względów będziemy się wprowadzać w 2014  :sad:  ale marzy mi się, żeby zamieszkać już na zimę 2013... No coż, nie można mieć wszystkiego. Nie martwcie się, że są jeszcze przymrozki, nasze fundamenty stały już w te największe mrozy i nic się z betonem nie stało, zamawialiśmy beton z dodatkami zimowymi, nic się nie kruszy, nie pęka.

----------


## bitter

> ja tez z tych w goracej wodzie kapana, chcialabym sie wprowadzic na Wielkanoc 2013


A ja planuję we wrześniu 2012  :wink:

----------


## Danonki

Tez marzy nam sie Boze Narodzenie 2012 spedzic we wlasnym domu. Zobaczymy - ewentualnie Wielkanoc 2013 ale to już na bank  :smile: 
Wykop pod fundamenty udało nam się zrobić przed tymi przymrozkami gdy jeszcze swiecilo sloneczko, wychodzilo sie juz na dwor bez kurtek, było sucho, cieplo i przyjemnie. Dzisiaj ekipa zaczela murowac bloczkami fundamentowymi. 
Stali to ja mam:
1. drut wiązałkowy 1,2 (20kg.) - 94,00 brutto
2. pręt gładki 6 (304 kg.) - 1 024,48zł brutto
3. pręt żebrowany 12 (1104 kg.) - 3 256,80 zł brutto
4. usługa transportowa - 30,00 zł brutto
Również strop teriva zmieniliśmy na lany i mamy schody. Zobaczymy czy starczy czy bedzie trzeba dokupowac.
Okna - juz sie zastanawiamy, ktore wybrac. Przeczytalam PRAWIE caly ten watek, bo jakos na str 50 skonczylam  :wink:  i gdzies po drodze pisaliscie o oknach, ale zabijcie mnie - nie znajde tego! ktore sa najlepsze? i czy warto inwestowac w bardzo dobre PCV czy lepiej juz za ta kase brac drewno? Jeśli plastiki to ktore firmy wziac pod uwage (chcemy z mezem miec brazowe okna) - ale tez takie zeby nas bylo na nie stac  :smile:  wiec dobre okna w rozsadnej cenie.

----------


## ulka76

Witam wszystkich :smile: 
My dzisiaj odebraliśmy DECYZJĘ i jeszcze tylko 14 paskudnych długich dni i zaczynamy
hurrrrrra!!!!
Nie wiem czy jest się czym cieszyć bo czym bliżej tego przedsięwzięcia  to tym bardziej mnie strach ogarnia, 
czy czasem nie porywamy sie z motyką na księżyc ?????

----------


## rafus12

A ja dzis rozmawialem z poprzednim wlascicielem dzialki i pokazal mi badania geologiczne, z ktorych wynika ze nasiaklowosc (poziom wody?) jest na 0.9 - 1.20 m. Jest piasek glinany potem gruba warstwa gliny a potem znowu piaski. Radzil zeby tylko fundamenty postawic na 8 miesiecy niech to postoi i wtedy zobaczyc czy sie nic nie bedzie dzialo. Tak sie zastanawiam czy warto go sluchac po wokol 3 sasiadow mam i domki maja po 6-7 lat i jest OK. A on chcial mi sprzedac te badania wiec pewnie szukal argumentu - jego firma wykonuje studnie ktore pozwalaja odprowadzic wode pod wartstwe gliny wiec moze to byla autoreklama.

----------


## Grzaneczki

My chcielibyśmy się wprowadzić na jesień 2013 roku, marzy mi się Wigilia we własnym domku. Ogólnie plan jest taki, że robimy parter a poddasze na później zostawimy jak już tam zamieszkamy. Tylko nie wiem co musi być zrobione na górze (instalacje, tynki?) żeby można mieszkać na dole? Na parterze jest kuchnia i salon, łazienka i jedna sypialnia więc funkcjonalnie ale jak potem kończyć góre nie niszcząc tego co zrobimy na parterze? Myślicie że ten plan jest realny?

----------


## rafus12

> My chcielibyśmy się wprowadzić na jesień 2013 roku, marzy mi się Wigilia we własnym domku. Ogólnie plan jest taki, że robimy parter a poddasze na później zostawimy jak już tam zamieszkamy. Tylko nie wiem co musi być zrobione na górze (instalacje, tynki?) żeby można mieszkać na dole? Na parterze jest kuchnia i salon, łazienka i jedna sypialnia więc funkcjonalnie ale jak potem kończyć góre nie niszcząc tego co zrobimy na parterze? Myślicie że ten plan jest realny?


 Ja mysle ze jak najbardziej realny, my tez tak chcemy. W tym roku SSO a od wosny 2013 do jesieni reszta. Musi sie udac :wink: 
Co do wykanczania gory - moj brat nic nie zrobil - tylko potem sie brudzi jak bedziesz wykanczac gore ale jest to do zrobienia.

----------


## Agnieszka6

Kochani nie umiem zacytowac czyjegos posta - wybaczcie mi - moze z czasem sie wyrobie :smile: 
ULKA 76 - mam dokladnie tak samo jak Ty :smile: 
wlasnie sie dowiedzialam w starostwie ze moje ppnb jest juz prawie gotowe - musimy tylko czekac az moj sasiad odbierze poczte :mad:  :mad:  :mad:   Chodzi o jakies tam powiadomienia do sasiadow graniczacych z moja dzialka ze zamierzam sie budowac i czy oni nie zamierzaja przypadkiem protestowac. No jak mozna poczty nie odbierac? no jak? i co? ja mam teraz czekac do wrzesnia? no niech to szlag jasny trafi.

----------


## Grzaneczki

> wlasnie sie dowiedzialam w starostwie ze moje ppnb jest juz prawie gotowe - musimy tylko czekac az moj sasiad odbierze poczte  Chodzi o jakies tam powiadomienia do sasiadow graniczacych z moja dzialka ze zamierzam sie budowac i czy oni nie zamierzaja przypadkiem protestowac. No jak mozna poczty nie odbierac? no jak? i co? ja mam teraz czekac do wrzesnia? no niech to szlag jasny trafi.


A budujecie się w granicy czy macie jakieś odstępstwa od normy, że powiadamiają sąsiada? U nas sąsiedzi nie byli powiadamiani że zaczynamy budowe.

----------


## aksamitka

u nas tez  sąsiad nie byl zawiadamiany

----------


## milina

ja też w gorącej wodzie kąpana  :wink: 

jedyne co mi się już marzy, to zrobienie wielkiej wigilii w nowym domku  :big grin:  ciekawe na którą wigilie się uda heheh


*agnieszka* my podobnie jak wy, w tym roku SSo albo SSZ i wszystko zależne będzie od kasy  :wink:  a kiedy się wprowadzimy to już inna bajka... jeśli dostaniemy kredyt to dość szybko, jeśli nie, to myśle że powoli sobie będziemy wykańczać środek  :smile: 

*tomanek* oo jak szybkuo, to trzymam kciuki żeby się udało zrealizować plany  :big grin: 

*grzaneczko* myśle że wasz plan jest jak najbardziej realny. My początkowo tez mieliśmy tak zamiar robić, ale koniec końców nie mamy żadnej sypialni na dole więc od razu cały dom będziemy wykańczać  :tongue: 

*agnieszka* u nas tez czekaliśmy aż sąsiedzi zdeklarują się że nie przeszkadza im budowa, dlatego ja zebrałam sąsiadów na raz i zawiozłam do starostwa i napisali oświadczenia że nie mają nic przeciwko hehe  :tongue:

----------


## Agnieszka6

Budujemy sie zgodnie z warunkami zabudowy, z zachowaniem wszelkich odstepow i prawidel. nie buduje tez zadnej wytworni szkodliwych materialow chemicznych :smile:  - wiec nie wiem dlaczego wszystkich zawiadamiaja. Malo tego - jak skladalismy wniosek o warunki zabudowy to tez zawiadamiali wszystkich ze takowy wniosek zlozylismy. nas tez zawiadamiali jak sasiedzi zlozyli i nawet przez jakis czas mielismy wglad w ich papiery i moglismy zobaczyc co i jak chca budowac. Uwazam to za bezsensowne. na swojej dzialce chce postawic swoj dom i nie dosc ze musze sie stosowac do warunkow zabudowy i do tysiaca innych warunkow wszelakich to jeszcze sasiad ma prawo mi to oprotestowac. mniemam ze bezsensowne protesty bylyby odrzucone ale co by czlowiek czasu i nerwow starcil to juz urzedasow nie interesuje. matko ile absurdow w naszym kraju... :smile:

----------


## gorbag

Fajnie mieć tak wszystko poplanowane. U nas nie ma żadnego planu, ani terminów.

Zakładamy że startujemy w tym roku, a czy to potrwa rok czy 4 lata nie robi nam większej różnicy.
Jak zrobimy stan zerowy to dobrze. Jak SSZ, to jeszcze lepiej. Liczę na to, że uda się w ten sposób zaoszczędzić trochę stresu, a może i pieniędzy.

----------


## Troszka

> Witam wszystkich
> My dzisiaj odebraliśmy DECYZJĘ i jeszcze tylko 14 paskudnych długich dni i zaczynamy
> hurrrrrra!!!!
> Nie wiem czy jest się czym cieszyć bo czym bliżej tego przedsięwzięcia  to tym bardziej mnie strach ogarnia, 
> czy czasem nie porywamy sie z motyką na księżyc ?????


Niestety znam to uczucie :sad:   i  powiem Ci, że narasta. Po świętach zalewamy strop, a ja coraz bardziej sie obawiam co będzie ze szkołą muzyczną córki (ok. 40 km), co z dyżurami nocnymi jak męża nie będzie, a  "maleństwo" pomimo swojego "dorosłego" wieku - 10 lat nie cierpi sama zostawać w domu w dzień, a co dopiero w nocy :sick: . Na szczęście kasa się skończy po SSZ, więc będę miała czas na dalsze przemyślenia :wink: . Tobie jednak życzę wiecej optymizmu :wiggle:   Pozdrawiam.

----------


## R&K

no bociany ... jako że mieszkam na południu Polski i to w całkiem ciepłym miejscu ... pragnę zameldować 

PRZYLECIAŁY BOCIANY !!!!! WIOSNA PEŁNĄ GĘBĄ

----------


## max-maniacy

*Agnieszka6* u nas też powiadamiają wszystkich sąsiadów. myślałam, ze tak zawsze. a może *Grzaneczka i aksamitka* nie wiecie, że pytali o zgodę sąsiadów?
u nas zimno więc bociany niech poczekają, bo zmarzną. na razie widziałam tylko żurawie.

----------


## aksamitka

u nas na pewno nie pytali, bo Pani w starostwie mówiła ze nie nie ma stron do zawiadamiania, natomiast jak występowaliśmy o wz to poszlo do sasiada

----------


## KRISTEL

> Witam wszystkich
> My dzisiaj odebraliśmy DECYZJĘ i jeszcze tylko 14 paskudnych długich dni i zaczynamy
> hurrrrrra!!!!
> Nie wiem czy jest się czym cieszyć bo czym bliżej tego przedsięwzięcia  to tym bardziej mnie strach ogarnia, 
> czy czasem nie porywamy sie z motyką na księżyc ?????


do tych 14 dni ,dodaj jeszcze 7 .

----------


## R&K

niby na co ? na zawiadomienie o rozpoczęciu prac ? można złożyć wcześniej i prace rozpocząć następnego dnia po tym jak decyzja się uprawomocni

----------


## KRISTEL

> niby na co ? na zawiadomienie o rozpoczęciu prac ? można złożyć wcześniej i prace rozpocząć następnego dnia po tym jak decyzja się uprawomocni


ooooo ,tego nie wiedziałam,dzięki za info.
Co do bocianów ,czekałam na nich z niecierpliwością,bo to właśnie one są zwiastunem wiosny.

----------


## R&K

jeśli w starostwie Ci powiedza ze sie nie da - to spytaj dlaczego ... 

wszytsko sie da ..tylko teoretycznie gdyby ktoś sie odwolal od twojego PnB to wydaja Ci brak zgody na rozpoczędzie prac budowlanych !

----------


## dusiaka

Ja nie mogłam zgłosić wcześniej niż po uprawomocnieniu się decyzji. W starostwie sprawdzano, czy mam ostemplowany dziennik (aby był zarejestrowany musi być decyzja prawomocna).

----------


## lilly20

U nas prace się przedłużają, mieliśmy już mieć strop zalany, a tu schody trzeba zaszałować i to trwa i trwa.... chłopcy jeszcze wieniec robią, podciągi zajmują mnóstwo czasu  :sad:  więc liczę na wielkie zalewanie stropu nr 1 po świętach. To miał być taki prosty w budowie dom  :wink:

----------


## Atlanta

> niby na co ? na zawiadomienie o rozpoczęciu prac ? można złożyć wcześniej i prace rozpocząć następnego dnia po tym jak decyzja się uprawomocni


Wykorzystałam to choć trochę nieświadomie

U nas też juz boćki są,  nawet sarny i lisy mimo że blisko miasta


Przy pnb nie zawiadamiali, przy zjeździe już tak.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> niby na co ? na zawiadomienie o rozpoczęciu prac ? można złożyć wcześniej i prace rozpocząć następnego dnia po tym jak decyzja się uprawomocni


wg mnie sie mylisz. zawiadomienie o rozpoczeciu prac wolno ci zlorzyc dopiero w chwili uzyskania ostatecznej decyzji o pozwoleniu na budowe a to skolei otrzymasz po 14 dniach od skutecznego powiadomienia ostatniej ze stron.

a dlaczego tak? a to dlatego ze gdybys powiadomil wczesniej o rozpoczeciu robot w dniu X a w miedzyczasie ktoras ze stron oprotestuje ci PnB to okaze sie ze faktycznie prac nie bedzie ci wolno rozpoczac

i powyzsze jest oficjalna interpretacja poznanskiego nadzoru budowlanego  oraz starostwa powiatowego, bynajmiej nie moim wlasnym wymyslem  :smile:

----------


## R&K

jeśli  wiem kiedy ostatnia osoba jest powiadomiona - bo poinformował mnie o tym pracownik właściwego urzędu - to wiem kiedy PnB uprawomocni się 
składam wniosek - ryzykuje tym że któraś ze stron odwoła się ... pracownik urzędu ma obowiązek przyjąć ode mnie pismo z zawiadomieniem o rozpoczęciu robót 

jeśli zdarzyłoby się tak że ktoś się odwoła nadzór budowlany wydaje decyzję o braku możliwości rozpoczęcia robót ze względu na niezakończona procedurę (brak prawomocnego PnB)

wszystko więc zależy od ludzi ... którzy przyjmują pisma w urzędach ...

ja się nie mylę ...  ja wiem że tak można ... bo tak zrobiłem

----------


## gorbag

> PRZYLECIAŁY BOCIANY !!!!! WIOSNA PEŁNĄ GĘBĄ


U nas - ciut dalej na północ - są już od tygodnia.

----------


## bitter

Do mnie bocian przyleci dopiero we wrześniu ale za to nie z pustymi szponami  :wink:

----------


## Atlanta

Bitter czyli że co, gratulować?  :big grin:

----------


## aksamitka

ja wypatruje bociana i nic....

----------


## milina

> Do mnie bocian przyleci dopiero we wrześniu ale za to nie z pustymi szponami


ee to gratuluje!!  :big grin:

----------


## Agnieszka6

u mnie bockow jeszcze nie ma ale calkiem przyjemnie na dworze :smile:  a mialo lac i nawet snieg mial byc :smile: 
Atlanta w jednym ze swoich postow wspomniala o zjezdzie. Domyslam sie ze chodzi o zjazd z drogi przy ktorej jest dzialka na dzialke wlasnie. U mnie bylo (a moze nadal jest) sporo zamieszania z tym zjazdem. Najpierw jak poszlam skladac wniosek o warunki zabudowy panie z urzedu doradzily mi aby jednoczesnie zamiescic w tym wniosku zapytanie o zjazd z drogi na dzialke. wiec jak radzily tak zrobilam. wszystko bylo pieknie dopoki nie zaczelam kompletowac dokumentow do PNB. okazalo sie ze skoro wystapilam rowniez o zjadz to teraz do pnb mam dostarczyc jakas tam mape z zaznaczonym zjazdem - zjazd trza bylo zaprojektowac naniesc na mape. No dobra. Zrobilo sie. ja skladam papiery o pnb a tu mi mowia ze to sie tak ma jakbym ja chciala jakis zjazd budowac. tlumacze ze nie chce budowac a chce zjezdzac z drogi na dzialke i sadzilam ze to formalnosc o taka zgode wystapic ze tak sie robi aby papierom i urzedasom uczynic zadosc :smile:  musialam wystapic do jakiegos tam urzedu (dokladnej nazwy nie pamietam ale jakby ktos pytal to sprawdze) o zgode na ten zjazd. zgode dostalam ale to trwalo. no i w momencie skladania papierow o PNB wyszlo ze ja chce jakis zjazd budowac. NIE CHCE BUDOWAC ZADNEGO ZJAZDU. to po co pani o tym zjezdzie pisze. bo mi tak doradzili a ja sie na tym nie znam i sadzilam ze to formalnosci ktore po prostu musza byc. od razu wydawalo nam sie to idiotyczne ale w naszych urzedach juz mnie nic nie zdziwi ani nie zaskoczy. jakby mi kazali wystapic o zgode na oddychanie wlasnym powietrzem to bym pewnie wystapila byleby paierologie miec z glowy i zaczac budowac. nie zamierzalam walczyc z urzedami bo to walka z wiatrakami. ja chce budowac. ale dom nie zjazd. to mi kazali wykreslic z wniosku o PNB  watek ze zjazdem. Wykreslilam.
a teraz najlepsze :smile: ))))))))))))) - wczoraj dostalam (jako ze u nas sasiadow zawiadamiaja) pismo ze starostwa ze moi sasiedzi wystapili o PNB. czytam i oczom nie wierze. u nich jest watek o tym zjezdzie. wiec jak to w koncu powinno byc?
mam miec formalna zgode na to abym z ulicy mogla wjechac na swoja dzialke czy nie? no takie rzeczy juz wymyslaja ze glowa mala. fruwac mam zeby sie na swoje pole dostac?
spotkaliscie sie z podobnymi dyrdymalami?

----------


## Danonki

my musieliśmy mieć zaprojektowany zjazd i zgodę na niego - gdy złożyliśmy PnB to miedzy innymi po ok 2tyg wysłali do mnie odp. i kazali m.in. to uzupełnić. Ja tylko powiedziałam swojej architektce gdzie chce ten zjazd i to ona już naniosła go na mapke, napisała co trzeba (ja się tylko podpisałam) i zaniosła gdzie trzeba. Tyle
i jest ok (PnB mam jakoś od lipca-sierpnia 2011r)

----------


## Grzaneczki

u nas nie było mowy, żeby do dokumentacji projektowej podłączyć pozwolenie na zjazd. Przy kompletowaniu dokumentów dp PNB potrzebowaliśmy jedynie informacji, że działka posiada dostęp do drogi publicznej. Jeżeli chodzi o zjazd to musieliśmy robić projekt zjazdu wykonany przez architekta mającego uprawnienia drogowe (nie łątwo jest znależć), projekt orgaznizacji ruchu, uzgodnienia z dostawcami wody i gazu i z tymi dokumentami składamy wniosek o PNB ZJAZDU! Całość tych formalnośći trwała 6 m-cy i kosztowała mnóstwo kasy, czasu i nerwów. Teraz musimy mieć KIERBUD żeby wybudować zjazd co u nas oznacza mostek szeroki na 3 metry, a tyle jest papierów jakbyśmy zjazd z autostrady budowali.

----------


## Atlanta

U mnie był to osobny projekt, który musiałam uzgadniać w drogownictwie, później w zud i na końcu składanie wniosku pozwolenia na budowę. Niby nic strasznego ale najeździłam się dużo więcej niż przy pozwoleniu na budowę domu. Aha i musiałam mieć kupić opracowanie geodety plus w zudzie opłacić 70 zł, za projekt też trzeba było zapłacić.

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

a unas to całkiem jajka były z tym zjazdem- wjazdem, bo z mapek winikało że mamy zjazd ale wjazdu już nie mamy :jaw drop:  więc aby dostać się na działkę to musielibyśmy najpierw przefrunąć na nią a potem spokojnie z niej zjechać, ale jakoś z ten wjazd załatwił mąż w drogownictwie i teraz wszystko jest ok :smile:  szkoda tylko, że w tym naszym kraju to byle papierek tak dużo czasu i nerwów kosztuje, o kasie już nie wspomnę

----------


## Agnieszka6

no rece mi opadaja :smile:  a ja myslalam ze to u nas tylko tak siedza i mysla :smile:   w takim razie to ja juz nic nie wiem. generalnie kazali mi to wykreslic i z tego co ja rozumiem (niekoniecznie dobrze) to dadza mi PNB bez tego zjazdu. ja nic nie bede budowac. se bede zjezdzac tylko :smile:  1 metr po trawie. caly 1 metr. oleje ich i jak nie beda sie upominac to zapomne o tym cholernym zjezdzie. dzis to juz nawet stwierdzilam ze chyba sie nie wybuduje :sad:  okazalo sie czego nie bylam swiadoma ze moj indywidualny projekt domu nie zawiera projektu przylaczy. owszem zawiera projekt instalacji wewnetrznych ale nie zawiera projektu przylaczy. ale czlowiek glupi jest i nie wie wszystkiego od razu tylko po czasie sie dowiaduje jak wychodza rozne kruczki. a tak pieknie mialo byc. mowie Wam tak mnie wnerwia ta papierologia ze mam ochote odpuscic budowe mojego wymarzonego domu.
chyba nie dam rady i jak juz to zostalo powiedziane kilka postow wyzej - chyba porwalam sie z motyka na ksiezyc.
uswiadomiono mi dzis ze projekty przylaczy to ja sobie musze zrobic dodatkowo (dodatkowa kasa a jakze :smile:  ) i uzgadniac wszystko z jakims zudem srudem i domyslam sie ze latac znowu z papierami po urzedasach. no wierzcie mi ze tak sie wscieklam ze jakby bylo do kogo to rzucalabym k.....i ile pary w gebie :smile:  jakby wszystkiego bylo malo to zadzwonilam do chlopa zeby mu to wszystko powiedziec a on nie mial czasu ze mna gadac :mad:  
to juz sobie wyobrazcie co sie dzialo :smile: ))))))))))))))
no ale minelo kilka godzin i stan na teraz jest taki: chyba jednak sie wybuduje :smile:  - przynajmniej sprobuje :smile: 
nie mam pojecia jak mam sie zabrac za te przylacza i czy to teraz mam robic czy potem, kto ma to robic, za ile....
najlepsze jest to ze moj maz nie ma czasu bo on pracuje :smile:  bo jego robota sie bez niego zawali :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

Oj tam, oj tam, jeszcze nie zaczęłaś a już chcesz skończyć? Toż to spokojnie tak szybko to nie działa.
punkt 1. warunki zabudowy
punkt 2. na ich podstawie zakup gotowy projekt lub przejdź od razu do punktu 3
punkt 3. idź do projektanta (ma zrobić projekt lub nanieść poprawki w istniejącym, wykonać plan zagospodarowania i ogólnie przygotować wszystko do wniosku  o                PNB)
punkt 4. w międzyczasie możesz wystąpić o warunki przyłączy (woda, gaz, prąd, kanalizacja i co tam jeszcze potrzeba)
punkt 5. odbierasz PNB

Przy dobrych wiatrach i sprzyjających okolicznościach za rok będziesz się budować.

----------


## Agnieszka6

Plusfoto ja zaraz sie bede budowac :smile:  PNB mam nadzieje do odebrania na dniach a przylacza mysle zalatwic w miedzyczasie. w maju zabieram sie za robote.

----------


## Atlanta

Pani w starostwie poinformowała mnie że nie mogę zacząć budowy bez zjazdu. No ale jak tu nie budować mając PnB, ostemplowany dziennik i zgłoszenie w inspekcji, zawsze można wjechac wjazdem sąsiadów prawda?  :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

> Plusfoto ja zaraz sie bede budowac PNB mam nadzieje do odebrania na dniach a przylacza mysle zalatwic w miedzyczasie. w maju zabieram sie za robote.


 To dadzą ci PNB bez warunków przyłączy i planu zagospodarowania? Chyba że już wszystko masz w działce.

----------


## Nefer

> Pani w starostwie poinformowała mnie że nie mogę zacząć budowy bez zjazdu. No ale jak tu nie budować mając PnB, ostemplowany dziennik i zgłoszenie w inspekcji, zawsze można wjechac wjazdem sąsiadów prawda?


Jeeesooo potem się będziesz bujać ze zjazdem -a tak miałabyś pnb na wszystko i z głowy.
Ja zrobiłam ten błąd. I się bujam. A wjeżdżać możesz gdzie chcesz  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

> Plusfoto ja zaraz sie bede budowac PNB mam nadzieje do odebrania na dniach a przylacza mysle zalatwic w miedzyczasie. w maju zabieram sie za robote.


 Nie dostaniem PnB bez warunków przyłaczy, naniesionych na mapę ich tras, uzgodnienia w zud.

----------


## aksuda

My mieliśmy przeboje ze zjazdem na poziomie warunków zabudowy . Przed kupnem działki były ustalone warunki i tam była informacja że dojazd może być z dwóch stron działki , przeboje zaczęły się przy przepisaniu tych warunków na nas w momencie kiedy wybraliśmy konkretne miejsce zjazdu oraz uzasadnilismy dlaczego chcemy w tym a nie innym miejscu. Przez pana z dróg, budowana naszego domu z września 2011 została przeniesiona na wiosnę tego roku. Przez dwa miesiące bujaliśmy się z różnymi papierkami aż w końcu dopieliśmy swego. Później poszło już gładko pani architekt wszystko umieściła na mapce i PNB otrzymaliśmy bez problemów. U nas sąsiadów powiadamiali również ale w momencie zmiany warunków zabudowy przy PNB już nie :smile:

----------


## Atlanta

Ja dostałam Pnb z warunkami przyłączy ale bez uzgodnień ich w zud. Tylko zjazd uzgadniałam ale to osobna sprawa.

Zresztą jeszcze sobie poczekam, Pani urzędniczka nie ma czasu na mój zjazd. 

Ale już się nauczyłam-nie wierz nigdy urzędnikowi .

----------


## wojtal80

Witam wszystkich,
Wniosek o PNB złożony w ub. tygodniu. Po rozmowie z urzędniczką na razie wszystko wygląda prawidłowo. Uzgodnienie zjazdu z drogi ze służebnością na powiatową przedłużyło termin kompletowania papierologii o 2 m-ce. Ale to już za nami. Jak się uda to w lipcu pierwsze wbicie łopaty...

----------


## polusia31

> no rece mi opadaja a ja myslalam ze to u nas tylko tak siedza i mysla  w takim razie to ja juz nic nie wiem. generalnie kazali mi to wykreslic i z tego co ja rozumiem (niekoniecznie dobrze) to dadza mi PNB bez tego zjazdu. ja nic nie bede budowac. se bede zjezdzac tylko 1 metr po trawie. caly 1 metr. oleje ich i jak nie beda sie upominac to zapomne o tym cholernym zjezdzie. dzis to juz nawet stwierdzilam ze chyba sie nie wybuduje okazalo sie czego nie bylam swiadoma ze moj indywidualny projekt domu nie zawiera projektu przylaczy. owszem zawiera projekt instalacji wewnetrznych ale nie zawiera projektu przylaczy. ale czlowiek glupi jest i nie wie wszystkiego od razu tylko po czasie sie dowiaduje jak wychodza rozne kruczki. a tak pieknie mialo byc. mowie Wam tak mnie wnerwia ta papierologia ze mam ochote odpuscic budowe mojego wymarzonego domu.
> chyba nie dam rady i jak juz to zostalo powiedziane kilka postow wyzej - chyba porwalam sie z motyka na ksiezyc.
> uswiadomiono mi dzis ze projekty przylaczy to ja sobie musze zrobic dodatkowo (dodatkowa kasa a jakze ) i uzgadniac wszystko z jakims zudem srudem i domyslam sie ze latac znowu z papierami po urzedasach. no wierzcie mi ze tak sie wscieklam ze jakby bylo do kogo to rzucalabym k.....i ile pary w gebie jakby wszystkiego bylo malo to zadzwonilam do chlopa zeby mu to wszystko powiedziec a on nie mial czasu ze mna gadac 
> to juz sobie wyobrazcie co sie dzialo))))))))))))))
> no ale minelo kilka godzin i stan na teraz jest taki: chyba jednak sie wybuduje - przynajmniej sprobuje
> nie mam pojecia jak mam sie zabrac za te przylacza i czy to teraz mam robic czy potem, kto ma to robic, za ile....
> najlepsze jest to ze moj maz nie ma czasu bo on pracuje bo jego robota sie bez niego zawali


Agnieszka6 ! Spokojnie , powiem Ci jak my to zrobiliśmy może Ci troszkę to pomoże.Po 1. znależliśmy projektanta który jest też naszym kierownikiem budowy.On dostosował oraz dokonał zmian w projekcie(było ich trochę) i przekazał dla faceta od przyłączy wod-kan,gaz,elektr.koszt 4tys,kierownik3tys.to trwa ło ok.3-4 tygodni.W tym czasie załatwianie warunków na gaz ,prąd,wodociągi Po 2 .projekty do starostwa i znowu 2 tyg.W tym czasie szukanie firm do przyłączy,bo do budowy potrzebny będzie Wam prąd i woda na początek.Chyba,że macie od kogo pożyczyć prądi wodę na to my byliśmy przygotowani.

----------


## bitter

> To miał być taki prosty w budowei dom


Jeżeli to ten z avatara to nieźle Cię ktoś oszukał  :wink: 




> Bitter czyli że co, gratulować?





> ee to gratuluje!!


Bardzo dziękuję w imieniu Majki, która ma przyjść na świat na początku września  :wink:

----------


## rafus12

Danonki,
Bardzo fajnie opisujecie swoje poczatki w waszym dzienniku, przeczytalem i zycze powodzenia!!!

rafus

----------


## Kainna

Witam  :smile:  Dla osób budujących w okolicach Pruszków - Grodzisk - Błonie: polecam pana koparkowego. Solidny, terminowy i dobrze kopie  :smile:  tel: 694 000 958

----------


## lilly20

> Jeżeli to ten z avatara to nieźle Cię ktoś oszukał 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bardzo dziękuję w imieniu Majki, która ma przyjść na świat na początku września


Oszukał ale pod jakim względem? Wszystko jest ok  :wink:  tylko pracy przy budowaniu mnóstwo....

----------


## Agnieszka6

Kochani dzialke mam uzbrojona - tzn wszystko jest w ulicy(kanalizacja, prad, woda i takie tam). z tego co zrozumilaam to ja musze miec projekt tych przylaczy a raczej chyba doprowadzenia tego dziadostwa z ulicy na moja dzialke. powiedzieli ze wydadza mi pnb bez tego a bede to musiala zalatwic w miedzyczasie. a z tym zjazdem to juz nie wiem o co chodzi wiec sie nie wypowiadam bo stwierdzicie ze cos ze mna nie tak. naprawde nie wiem o co chodzi - kazdy urzedas mowi co innego. poki co kazali mi to wykreslic z wniosku o pnb i bedzie tam zapis (o ile dobrze zrozumialam) " wg. odrebnego opracowania"

----------


## Agnieszka6

BITTER ja mam juz córke Maje. moja Maja ma juz 9 lat. nadal jestem zadowolona z wyboru imienia. Druga corka - Martynka .Gratuluje!!!! powodzenia zycze

----------


## Agnieszka6

ARTURO72 - podbudowales mnie, nie ma co :sad:

----------


## plusfoto

> Kochani dzialke mam uzbrojona - tzn wszystko jest w ulicy(kanalizacja, prad, woda i takie tam). z tego co zrozumilaam to ja musze miec projekt tych przylaczy a raczej chyba doprowadzenia tego dziadostwa z ulicy na moja dzialke. powiedzieli ze wydadza mi pnb bez tego a bede to musiala zalatwic w miedzyczasie. a z tym zjazdem to juz nie wiem o co chodzi wiec sie nie wypowiadam bo stwierdzicie ze cos ze mna nie tak. naprawde nie wiem o co chodzi - kazdy urzedas mowi co innego. poki co kazali mi to wykreslic z wniosku o pnb i bedzie tam zapis (o ile dobrze zrozumialam) " wg. odrebnego opracowania"


Jeśli ci tak powiedzieli! - ale zobaczymy. Żeby nie było tak jak z tym zjazdem czego ci absolutnie nie życzę.

----------


## Agnieszka6

Myslalam ze kazdemu z Was zdarza sie czegos nie wiedziec. no coz budowy wszelakie i papierologia z tym zwiazana - zupelnie nie moja dzialka.

----------


## Agnieszka6

PLUSFOTO - no wlasnie tego sie boje zeby znowu cos nie wyszlo nie tak. no ale powiedzieli ze wydadza, ze moge to zrobic pozniej. tzn projekt przylaczy moge zrobic pozniej. a wszystko juz jest w ulicy - wszystko tzn prad, woda, kanalizacja

----------


## Agnieszka6

tak mam warunki od dostawcow.
No dobrze - nie mam jeszcze projektu przylaczy. Wiem ze mozna budowac pozyczajac prad od sasiadow. Wiec ludzie ktorzy pozyczaja prac tez go nie maja. Ja generalnie mam juz skrzyneczke na dzialce - wystarczy podpisac z nimi umowe i oni chyba zrobia ten projekt - ja oczywiscie zaplace i to slono i juz prad poplynie. Wiem ze buduja nie majac wody bo woza beczkami - malo komfortowe rozwiazanie ale jakies jest. Wiec chyba Ci ludzie dostali pnb skoro buduja. chyba ze mieli projekt a nie zrobili podlaczenia bo tak tez jest mozliwe. ale blagam nie zalamujcie mnie.

----------


## Agnieszka6

no! to teraz mowisz jak czlowiek ARTURO :smile:  uf to teraz jestes mój kolega :smile: )))))))))))

----------


## Agnieszka6

co do pradu to slyszalam jedynie ze na etapie budowy warto sie dogadac z sasiadem i zalozyc np podlicznik bo taki prad jakby go tu nazwac "budowlany" jest bardzo drogi.
u mnie energetyka tez chyba sama robi projekt ja musze go tylko pociagnac od skrzyneczki ale z wodociagami to nie wiem jak jest - musze sie znowu walesac po urzedasach :sad:

----------


## plusfoto

> tak mam warunki od dostawcow.


No to teraz jest normalnie :smile:

----------


## Agnieszka6

Ale mnie nastraszyliście! ale dziekuje Wam za dobre rady i doprowadzenie tematu do konca z ciezkim jakby nie bylo rozmowca (czyt. specjalista) :smile:

----------


## Agnieszka6

Kurcze nie mam tych papierow bo wszystkie sa w starostwie razem z wnioskiem o PNB. ale papierzysk dot. zjazdu mam(w moich dokumentach w starostwie) naprawde sporo. nie jestem w stanie dokladnie opisac mojej drogi w tym temacie bo moglabym cos pokrecic. Widze ze znacie sie na tym o niebo lepiej ode mnie i jest mi troche wstyd ze ja sie nie znam wcale :sad:  jutro ide do starostwa w tej sprawie i nie wyjde stamtad dopoki mi wszystkiego nie wyjasnia. chyba ze mnie ochrona wyprowadzi :smile: ))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Danonki

> Danonki,
> Bardzo fajnie opisujecie swoje poczatki w waszym dzienniku, przeczytalem i zycze powodzenia!!!
> 
> rafus


dziękuję Ci ślicznie, Agnieszka - reprezentująca Danonki na forum.
Miło, że odwiedziłeś nasz dziennik i go przeczytałeś. Starałam się od samego początku rzetelnie i sumiennie opisywać wszystko. Nie dziękuję za życzenie powodzenia  :wink:  i zapraszam do dalszego odwiedzania! 


ale fajnie, w piątek najprawdopodobniej będziemy mieli już stan zero  :smile:

----------


## bitter

> Oszukał ale pod jakim względem? Wszystko jest ok  tylko pracy przy budowaniu mnóstwo....


No oszukali, że łatwy w budowie  :wink:  jak dla mnie łatwy nie jest.

----------


## lilly20

Ech, już ten najgorszy etap biegnie ku końcowi, te wszystkie podciągi, strop, wieńce.... ale za to jaki efekt będzie po zakończeniu budowy  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## bitter

Bedzie będzie, a jaki to projekt? Bo wygląda na spory dom.

----------


## lilly20

Budujemy według projektu DK ROBINSON, właśnie nie jest duży, tylko tak jakoś wygląda. Największą porażką są dla mnie te dodatkowe zadaszenia, daszek nad tarasem i nad gankiem, trzba tam zrobić wieńce ( więc stal w dużych ilościach ).

----------


## madzia22r

A ja mam pytanie do bardziej zorientowanych w temacie  :smile:  Od maja planujemy powiekszyc nasz dom dobudowujac do ok 15 -letniej czesci budynek o wymiarach ok  9*9m. Powstanie wtedy budynek w ksztalcie litery L. I w zwiazku z tym mam pytanie? Czy najpierw sciagam humus a potem wytyczam budynek czy odwrotnie? Oraz czy mam wytyczac tak normalnie czy w sposob bardziej skomplikowany z wytyczeniem osi?

----------


## Atlanta

Z humusem jak wolisz, z geodeta jak wolisz  :wink: 

Ja ściągałam przed wytyczniem, póżniej poprawiałam po spapranej robocie po wytyczeniu.
Geodeta mi wyznaczał ławy po osi.

----------


## max-maniacy

o matko, jak czytam o waszych perypetiach z uzgodnieniami, to włos się jeży :ohmy: . u nas wszystko poszło jakoś tak sprawnie. nie wiedzieliśmy tylko, że ten zjazd może być uzgodniony już w wz. pisaliśmy o niego do gminy trochę później, ale uzgodnienie dostaliśmy prawie od ręki, bez żadnych problemów. może dlatego, że do naszej działki prowadzi droga gminna i dokładnie na naszej działce się kończy. nic nam nie kazali budować tylko utwardzić. już też pisałam, że tak naprawdę, to wszystko za za nas załatwiał projektant, łącznie ze złożeniem papierów do starostwa. to ogromne ułatwienie, sami nie musimy się we wszystkim orientować. teraz czekamy na pnb. oby nie za długo. :wink:

----------


## Agnieszka6

ja wlasnie wrocilam ze starostwa. Rozmawialam z sama Pania Naczelnik i mam sie zadnym zjazdem nie przejmowac. nic ale to zupelnie nic nie musze robic (oprocz tego co juz zrobilam) - wiec nie zaglebialam sie dalej w temat bo mam to gdzies. jak nie musze to nie robie. w srode odbiore PNB :smile:  ale zamin sie uprawomocni to znowu beda powiadamiac moich sasiadow. powariowali chyba :smile:  jeden sasiad nie odbiera poczty wiec bedzie trzeba czekac na 2 zwrotki i od momentu odbioru drugiej 7 dni i od tego czasu 2 tygodnie. no badz tu spokojna.
MAX-MANIACY czy w Waszym avatarze (nie wiem czy dobrej nazwy uzywam) to Wasz kot? ja tez mam kota i fiola na jego punkcie :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

> MAX-MANIACY czy w Waszym avatarze (nie wiem czy dobrej nazwy uzywam) to Wasz kot? ja tez mam kota i fiola na jego punkcie


tak, to nasza kotka. po kilku latach mieszkania z nią w bloku, mam już trochę mniejszego fioła. tylko czekam, kiedy wyprowadzimy się na wieś i stanie się kotem podwórkowym :tongue: 
fajnie, że już będziesz miała pnb. resztą się nie przejmuj, szybko zleci i zanim się obejrzysz, będziecie murować. (siebie też tak pocieszam)

----------


## gorbag

Dziś złożyłem w starostwie wniosek o pozwolenie na budowę. Zaczynamy odliczanie.

----------


## lilly20

> Dziś złożyłem w starostwie wniosek o pozwolenie na budowę. Zaczynamy odliczanie.


Trzymam kciuki, najgorsze jest to czekanie  :wink:  Pamiętam jeszcze dziś naszą radość jak przyszło pocztą nasze pozwolenie, a jak już wbili przysłowiową pierwszą łopatę to dopiero była radość! Powodzenia  :wiggle:

----------


## Agnieszka6

Ja sie juz nie moge doczekac :smile:  no ale jeszcze musi sie uprawomocnic i potem jeszcze trzeba zlozyc jakies pismidlo o rozpoczeciu prac i chyba kolejne 7 dni czekania i dopiero do lopaty.
MAX-MANIACY - moja to tez kotka - Luna. mam ja juz 2 lata ale fioł coraz gorszy :smile:  nie wiem jak to bedzie jak sie przeprowadzimy bo ona jest wykastrowana i nie wiem jak sobie poradzi z okoliczna dziatwa :smile:

----------


## milina

*gorbag* no to trzymamy kciuki za pnb  :smile: 

*agnieszka6* my też tak mamy z sąsiadami... o wszystkim ich powiadamiają :big tongue:

----------


## tomanek4

> Ja sie juz nie moge doczekac no ale jeszcze musi sie uprawomocnic i potem jeszcze trzeba zlozyc jakies pismidlo o rozpoczeciu prac i chyba kolejne 7 dni czekania i dopiero do lopaty.
> MAX-MANIACY - moja to tez kotka - Luna. mam ja juz 2 lata ale fioł coraz gorszy nie wiem jak to bedzie jak sie przeprowadzimy bo ona jest wykastrowana i nie wiem jak sobie poradzi z okoliczna dziatwa


Oświadczenie o rozpoczęciu budowy zazwyczaj składa kierownik budowy po podpisaniu przez inwestora.
My też mamy kotkę, strasznie spokojna, ale nie wysterylizowana jeszcze, może w tym miesiącu będzie w końcu chwila żeby z nią iść de weta, też jesteśmy ciekawi jak z nią będzie po przeprowadzce "na wieś", a widzieiśmy już u sąsiada przez drogę sporego kocura  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam Agnieszka6

----------


## kupiecjudex

Mnie te całe papierzyska kierbud załatwił, podpisałem mu tylko co trzeba. Czasu na robotę człowiek by nie mniał latając z tym wszystkim, a do tego pewnie jeszcze jakieś braki by były i trzeba by donosić i uzupełniać.
A tak wczoraj chudziaka zalaliśmy, dziś przerwa, jutro ściany zaczynamy.
Swoją drogą to myślałem że mnie wykończą logistycznie te fundamenty, a to trzeba załatwić koparkę, spycharkę, wywrotkę, zagęszczarkę, skoczka. Jest koparka nie ma operatora, jest operator nie ma koparki, no jaja jakieś!!! Dobrze że już to za mną. Dziś rozliczałem się za pospółkę i transport którą sypaliśmy pod chudziaka. Wymiana gruntu aż do ławy była, liczba mnie ścieła z nóg. Podobno tam 1000 to weszło!!!!! Tyle zważyli. 270 m2 powierzchnia zabudowy dla jasności. Wymiana gruntu an 115 cm. do tego obsypka wokół fundamentów nad drenażem i od razu pod podjazd. 
Mam nadzieję że teraz już z górki :wink:

----------


## bitter

> Budujemy według projektu DK ROBINSON, właśnie nie jest duży, tylko tak jakoś wygląda. Największą porażką są dla mnie te dodatkowe zadaszenia, daszek nad tarasem i nad gankiem, trzba tam zrobić wieńce ( więc stal w dużych ilościach ).


Jak ddla mnie 180 m2 to dużo  :wink:

----------


## lilly20

Eeeee tam, to jeszcze nie jakaś spora powierzchnia  :wink:  widzę, że już przejrzałeś projekt w necie?  :smile:  mamy trochę zmian w projekcie i do podstawowego doszło jeszcze 20m2. Będzie hawira  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## lilly20

*bitter* Ty budujesz fajny domek, zgrabny, funkcjonalny. Podoba mi się Twój projekt  :smile:  Zresztą wśród bocianków 2012 jest bardzo dużo ciekawych projektów. Mieliśmy z mężem takie założenie, że albo budujemy parterówkę albo dom piętorwy. Jak widać wygrał piętrowy  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

hej a propo tych "przyłączy" to co to właściwie jest?? Przy mojej działce stoi skrzynka elektryczna, na działce mam studzienkę od kanalizacji i wodę także (kupiliśmy już działkę z tym wszystkim), czy także będziemy musieli robiś jakiś projekt przyłączy za kilka tysięcy złotych?? 
napiszcie mi proszę jaki dokument muszę załatwić w Zakł. Energ. oraz wodociągach (gazu nie ma u nas) aby dostać potem PnB.  Jeśli chodzi o prąd to będziemy pewnie szukać "od sąsiadów" aby ominąć straszne koszta budowlanego. 

a poza tym jeszcze pytanie o te "zjazdy" o co w tym chodzi, mamy drogę wewnętrzną, dojazdową, której jesteśmy właścicielami w 1/3 czy także musimy też opracowywać jakiś zjazd czy coś??

----------


## nightwalker24

witam
nie było mnie chwilę chciałem się pochwalić że 1/3 wykopu mam zrobioną niestety idzie wolno bo używam koparki ręcznej i pojazdu T1 a kopię tylko przez półtorej godziny

----------


## tomanek4

> hej a propo tych "przyłączy" to co to właściwie jest?? Przy mojej działce stoi skrzynka elektryczna, na działce mam studzienkę od kanalizacji i wodę także (kupiliśmy już działkę z tym wszystkim), czy także będziemy musieli robiś jakiś projekt przyłączy za kilka tysięcy złotych?? 
> napiszcie mi proszę jaki dokument muszę załatwić w Zakł. Energ. oraz wodociągach (gazu nie ma u nas) aby dostać potem PnB.  Jeśli chodzi o prąd to będziemy pewnie szukać "od sąsiadów" aby ominąć straszne koszta budowlanego. 
> 
> a poza tym jeszcze pytanie o te "zjazdy" o co w tym chodzi, mamy drogę wewnętrzną, dojazdową, której jesteśmy właścicielami w 1/3 czy także musimy też opracowywać jakiś zjazd czy coś??


Aby wykonać przyłącze wykonawca musi mieć jaiś papier wg którego je wykona, więc potrzebny jest do tego projekt przyłącza, my za projekt przyłącza wody i kanalizy płaciliśmy 800 pln, projekt przyłączenia prądu wykonuje u nas Enea, gazu PGNIG

----------


## Esiak

> Aby wykonać przyłącze wykonawca musi mieć jaiś papier wg którego je wykona, więc potrzebny jest do tego projekt przyłącza, my za projekt przyłącza wody i kanalizy płaciliśmy 800 pln, projekt przyłączenia prądu wykonuje u nas Enea, gazu PGNIG


 a projekt wewnętrznej instalacji gazowej masz..?

----------


## Beti44

Przed wczoraj zalali mi płytę, wczoraj zaznaczyli gdzie będą ściany  :Smile:  i już mogłam wyobrazić sobie kuchnię, salon i toaletę  :Smile: ), wszystko to wydaje mi się takie maleńkie. Wczoraj byłam na budowie i zauważyłam na płycie rysy i jestem w strachu, że pęka płyta. Wprawdzie rysy nie są głębokie ale są. I bardzo mnie martwią  ::-(: (

----------


## [email protected]

my będziemy
 mieli piec na ekogr.  wiec przyłącza gazu nie są potrzebne.

----------


## tomanek4

> a projekt wewnętrznej instalacji gazowej masz..?


 Mam  :wink:

----------


## Nefer

> Przed wczoraj zalali mi płytę, wczoraj zaznaczyli gdzie będą ściany  i już mogłam wyobrazić sobie kuchnię, salon i toaletę ), wszystko to wydaje mi się takie maleńkie. Wczoraj byłam na budowie i zauważyłam na płycie rysy i jestem w strachu, że pęka płyta. Wprawdzie rysy nie są głębokie ale są. I bardzo mnie martwią (


 Wrzuć zdjęcie. Nie każda rysa jest problemem.

----------


## [email protected]

eh nic nie kumam na temat tych przyłączy;(

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

A u nas kochani już jutro zalewanie stropu i schodów - 16 m3 betonu to jakieś 4.700 zł. no cóż z kieszeni ale jak cieszyć będzie kawał porządnego betonu  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

marzena i rafał, jaka pow uzytkowa domu????

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

użytkowa 136 m2 mamy przerobiony projekt mały dworek S-GL 225 - dorobiliśmy poddasze i mamy jeszcze piwnice  :smile:  trochę tego dużo bo w planach mieliśmy max 100 m2

----------


## rafus12

O co chodzi z tym pradem budowlanym - ile licza sobie za niego? Wszyscy strasza ze drogi - a ja mam w planie wlasnie korzystac z budowlanego.
*Panda* - projekt przylaczy jest potrzebny zeby byl projekt na doprowadzenie mediow do domu - m.in. zawiera wejscie wody/gazu do domu.
Ja za gaz place 760 zl a za wode ok. 700 zl. Co do pradu - placi sie za przylacze - ktore Enega wykonuje do skrzynki w ogrodzeniu. Pozniej nie trzeba dodatkowego projektu - tylko elektryk z pieczatka musi ci podbic umowe o licznik zeby Energa zainstalowala licznik w skrzynce.

rafus

----------


## Beti44

Gdybym wiedziała jak mam wczytać to zdjęcie  ::-(: (. Chciałam wkleić ale nic z tego. :Confused: 
Może się udało  :Smile: )

----------


## Beti44

Gdyby mi ktoś podpowiedział, czy mam się martwić. Przeczytałam o kłopotach Budowlanego_Laika i z całych sił chciałabym takich uniknąć.

----------


## bitter

> Przed wczoraj zalali mi płytę, wczoraj zaznaczyli gdzie będą ściany  i już mogłam wyobrazić sobie kuchnię, salon i toaletę ), wszystko to wydaje mi się takie maleńkie. Wczoraj byłam na budowie i zauważyłam na płycie rysy i jestem w strachu, że pęka płyta. Wprawdzie rysy nie są głębokie ale są. I bardzo mnie martwią (


Dom zanim nie ma ścian wygląda na dwa razy mniejszy niż jest  :wink:  Nie przejmuj się.

----------


## Grzaneczki

U nas przyłącza mediów tak się przedstawiają
za projekt przyłączenia *wody* zapłacilismy 600 zł a za wykonanie (do granicy i juz do budynku) wyjdzie ok 2 tyś 
*prąd budowlany* cena skrzynki (trzeba kupić samemu nowa 600 zł, używana ok 300zł), elektryk za przyłączenie i kawałek kabla policzył sobie 1300 zł, opłata przyłączeniowa ok 100 zł, abonament m-czny 88 zł plus opłata za zużyte kW
przyłączenie *gazu* ponad 3 tyś. (nie znam jeszcze szczegółowych warunków)
*prąd stały* - opłata przyłączeniowa ok 2,5 tyś (w tym już jest projekt, skrzynka oraz podciągnięcie prądu do granicy działki u nas to ok 1m :smile:

----------


## lilly20

Też mi się wszystko takie małe wydawało jak same fundamenty były, oglądałam z każdej strony te ścianki fundamentowe i się zastanawiałam jak mieszkać w takich malutkich pomieszczeniach  :wink:  a teraz jak mamy już ściany parteru i działówki to się zastanawiam, kto to będzie sprzątał  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Agnieszka6

PANDA - w jakim rejonie Polski sie budujesz? (jesli gdzies to pisalas a przeoczylam to przepraszam). ja w swietokrzyskiem. tzn zamierzam zaczac bo pierwsza lopata jeszcze nie wbita. Ciesze sie ze na tym forum sa jeszcze osoby takie jak ja ktore nie koniecznie na wszystkim sie znaja. Pewnie lepiej by bylo zeby warunki doprowadzenia przylaczy, projekty i inne dyrdymaly wytlumaczyli Ci ludzie bardziej zorientowani niz ja :smile:  ale ja Ci tylko chcialam dodac otuchy. Pewnie tak jak ja nie bralas pod uwage wydatkow zwiazanych z projektami przylaczy, podlaczaniem mediow itp :tongue:  mnie tez to zaskoczylo. wsciekla bylam jak nie wiem co. malo tego podobnie jak Ty nie wiedzialam wogole o co chodzi przeciez dzialke kupilam uzbrojona. ale diabel tkwi w szczegolach :smile:  nie martw sie - pomysl sobie ze jesli czegos nie wiesz to napewno sie dowiesz :smile: ))))))))))))))) - wiedza z zakresu budowy - bezcenna a za reszte zaplacisz w hurtowni budowlanej :smile: )))))))))))))))))) nie wszyscy musza sie na wszystkim znac co nie znaczy ze masz domu nie budowac :smile: 
glowa do gory pewnie jeszcze nie jedno nas zaskoczy :smile: ))))))))

----------


## Agnieszka6

TOMANEK4, KUPIECJUDEX - moj kierbud tego za mnie nie zrobi :sad:  wszystkie papiery zalatwiam sama, za wszystkim biegam sama :sad:  Kierownikiem budowy bedzie u mnie projektant ktory projektowal moj dom (projekt indywidualny). Ufam mu i wierze w jego kompetencje aczkolwiek do zalatwiania czegokolwiek w urzedach to sie nie rwie :sad:

----------


## frelka

Beti44, co z tą rysą?
Co na to Kierownik budowy?

----------


## Beti44

Frelko,  nie wiem co powiedział bo się z nim nie widziałam i nie wiem czy on to widział. Obserwuję to, może to tylko nic nie znacząca rysa. Ale na zimne trzeba dmuchać, zwłaszcza, że jest się laikiem w sprawach budowlanych.
Grzaneczko ile masz metrów od granicy działki do wodociągu i kanalizacji? interesuje mnie to bo też muszę pociągnąć wodę i kanalizację ok 40m w najlepszym wypadku lub 70 m w najgorszym.

----------


## R&K

> Gdyby mi ktoś podpowiedział, czy mam się martwić. Przeczytałam o kłopotach Budowlanego_Laika i z całych sił chciałabym takich uniknąć.


ten rodzaj pęknięć jest związany z szybkim wiązaniem betonu , często się pojawia na płytach czy stopach 
nie ma się czym martwić - jeśli Cie to pocieszy - napisze ze ja też takie miałem 

co do wielkości płyty  i pomieszczeń bez ścian ... złudzenie optyczne 
dopiero jak stana mury zobaczysz realna wielosc poszczegolnych pomieszczen

----------


## Beti44

Dziękuję R&K pocieszyłeś mnie :smile: .
Jeżeli chodzi o wielkość domu, to i tak jest on bardzo mały więc płytka też jest mała. Jeszcze jedna sprawa o którą chciałam zapytać w związku z płytą, przez środek płyty leci taka bruzda i wygląda to tak jakby cała płyta składała się z dwóch płyt, czy jest to może dyletacja i jakie to może mieć znaczenie? np. dla ruchów płyty.

----------


## pan Żubr

Beti44, pęknięcie to by było, jakby była szczelina. wg mnie to teraz nie masz czym się martwić.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

2 slowa na jakie mam dzis jeszcze sile:  WYLALEM LAWY  :big grin:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> TOMANEK4, KUPIECJUDEX - moj kierbud tego za mnie nie zrobi wszystkie papiery zalatwiam sama, za wszystkim biegam sama Kierownikiem budowy bedzie u mnie projektant ktory projektowal moj dom (projekt indywidualny). Ufam mu i wierze w jego kompetencje aczkolwiek do zalatwiania czegokolwiek w urzedach to sie nie rwie


U mnie też autor projektu jest Kierbudem, że się nie rwie to taka ludzka mentalność ale może trzeba to na nim wymusić, w końcu powinien być obeznany w te klocki a Ty masz inne rzeczy na głowie.

----------


## Nefer

> Gdybym wiedziała jak mam wczytać to zdjęcie (. Chciałam wkleić ale nic z tego.
> Może się udało )


Jednak wolałabym, żeby kierbud to zobaczył. Chyba nieco za duża na rysę skurczową...
Szczególnie, że wygląda jakby mleczko zalało tę rysę , więc ja bym troszkę tam podrapała, żeby zajrzeć co jest pod spodem...

----------


## Nefer

> O co chodzi z tym pradem budowlanym - ile licza sobie za niego? Wszyscy strasza ze drogi - a ja mam w planie wlasnie korzystac z budowlanego.
> 
> 
> rafus


U mnie (dom dwurodzinny, więc 2 gospodarstwa domowe) za prąd budowlany  wychodziło 1000 pln miesięcznie  :smile:  :smile:  W trakcie budowy było sporo taniej  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> O co chodzi z tym pradem budowlanym - ile licza sobie za niego? Wszyscy strasza ze drogi - a ja mam w planie wlasnie korzystac z budowlanego.
> *Panda* - projekt przylaczy jest potrzebny zeby byl projekt na doprowadzenie mediow do domu - m.in. zawiera wejscie wody/gazu do domu.
> Ja za gaz place 760 zl a za wode ok. 700 zl. Co do pradu - placi sie za przylacze - ktore Enega wykonuje do skrzynki w ogrodzeniu. Pozniej nie trzeba dodatkowego projektu - tylko elektryk z pieczatka musi ci podbic umowe o licznik zeby Energa zainstalowala licznik w skrzynce.
> 
> rafus




rafus chodzi ci o tę skrzynkę ktora stoi przed naszą działką tuż zaraz na granicy?? tzn ze to juz jest to "przyłącze"?? (gazu nie będzie u nas)

----------


## [email protected]

> U nas przyłącza mediów tak się przedstawiają
> za projekt przyłączenia *wody* zapłacilismy 600 zł a za wykonanie (do granicy i juz do budynku) wyjdzie ok 2 tyś 
> *prąd budowlany* cena skrzynki (trzeba kupić samemu nowa 600 zł, używana ok 300zł), elektryk za przyłączenie i kawałek kabla policzył sobie 1300 zł, opłata przyłączeniowa ok 100 zł, abonament m-czny 88 zł plus opłata za zużyte kW
> przyłączenie *gazu* ponad 3 tyś. (nie znam jeszcze szczegółowych warunków)
> *prąd stały* - opłata przyłączeniowa ok 2,5 tyś (w tym już jest projekt, skrzynka oraz podciągnięcie prądu do granicy działki u nas to ok 1m




grzaneczki skoro ja juz mam taką skrzynkę przy działce, i na działce mam już studzienke kanalizacyjną to które koszta mnie ominą, które wymieniłeś???

----------


## R&K

> ...Jeszcze jedna sprawa o którą chciałam zapytać w związku z płytą, przez środek płyty leci taka bruzda i wygląda to tak jakby cała płyta składała się z dwóch płyt, czy jest to może dyletacja i jakie to może mieć znaczenie? np. dla ruchów płyty.


oto już pytaj wykonawcę płyty - nie wiem jak i po co zrobili to coś , może to ślad po "szynie" po której ściągali nadmiar betonu - choć tak już mało kto dziś robi ...  




> Jednak wolałabym, żeby kierbud to zobaczył. Chyba nieco za duża na rysę skurczową...
> Szczególnie, że wygląda jakby mleczko zalało tę rysę , więc ja bym troszkę tam podrapała, żeby zajrzeć co jest pod spodem...


też mi to przeszło na myśl ... z 2 zaś strony ... to mleczko po podlewaniu płyty musiało być, nie mogło powstać pęknięcie i automatycznie zalać się mleczkiem nadmiaru wilgoci z betonu  - bo pękanie powstaje przy zbyt szybkim wysychaniu płyty
ja 1 h spóźniłem się z 1 podlewaniem i już było widać malutkie pajęczyny na wierzchu

----------


## [email protected]

woj. pomorskie, niedaleko Tczewa, Starogardu Gdańskiego, a troszkę dalej do Gdańska :wink:  
Dziękuję za słowa otuchy, tez kupiliśmy "uzbrojoną" i myslałam, ze to juz wszystko.. a tu sie okazuje ze jakieś "przylącza" masakra

----------


## Nefer

> też mi to przeszło na myśl ... z 2 zaś strony ... to mleczko po podlewaniu płyty musiało być, nie mogło powstać pęknięcie i automatycznie zalać się mleczkiem nadmiaru wilgoci z betonu  - bo pękanie powstaje przy zbyt szybkim wysychaniu płyty
> ja 1 h spóźniłem się z 1 podlewaniem i już było widać malutkie pajęczyny na wierzchu


 Tej rysie daleko do pajęczyny. Nie wygląda na skurczową.Jest dość długa. Pytanie czy pod mleczkiem nie kryje się coś niepokojącego. NIe wiadomo jaka była temperatura w noc po wylaniu ... takie tam dywagacje - dlatego wolałabym, żeby kierbud obejrzał. To trochę za duże...

----------


## tomanek4

> TOMANEK4, KUPIECJUDEX - moj kierbud tego za mnie nie zrobi wszystkie papiery zalatwiam sama, za wszystkim biegam sama Kierownikiem budowy bedzie u mnie projektant ktory projektowal moj dom (projekt indywidualny). Ufam mu i wierze w jego kompetencje aczkolwiek do zalatwiania czegokolwiek w urzedach to sie nie rwie


A jeśli nie uda się go w żaden sposób przymusić do pobiegania po urzędach to może warto pomyśleć o kimś kto to chętniej zrobi? Kierbudów myślę jest nie mało, ja zrobiłem tak, że jak mój niedoszły kierbud nie odbierał przez 2 dni telefonu i nie odpowadał na sms to pojechałem do kogoś innego i z nim nawiązałem współpracę, od starego odebrałem tylko PnB, na szczęście nie miał jescze dziennika budowy i nie zdążył dokonać w nim żadnego wpisu, dlatego ne musiałem nawet zawiadamiać o tym Inspaktoratu Budowlanego, ale nawet jeśli by trzeba było to też żaden problem  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Halo, słuchajcie, te papiery naprawdę daje się załatwić samemu  :smile:  :smile:  I nieco taniej niż zlecanie. To tylko tak źle wygląda,  szlag człowieka trafi parę razy, ale się da  :smile:  :smile: 


i życzę Wam Bociankom następnych Świąt we własnych domkach  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Hey Panda :smile:  
Ja sie tez buduje w pomorskiem, w Baninie pod Gdanskiem.
Co do skrzynki - zeby ona stanela potrzebna byla oplata przylaczeniowa ok. 1.5 tys (w moim przypadku). Skoro skrzynka juz jest to zaplacil poprzednik pewnie. W momencie gdy bedziecie mieli instalacje odbiorcza to uprawniony elektryk musi wam postawic pieczatke i podpisac sie w umowie o licznik. U mnie elektryk za 500 zl zrobi mi tymczasowe przylacze przy skrzynce i zalatwi papierologie.
Tak czy siak to jest tego zalatwiania ze hey :Confused: 
Pozdrawiam 
Rafus

----------


## max-maniacy

*Zdrowych, spokojnych, pełnych radości i miłości Świąt Wielkanocnych, 
mokrego Dyngusa 
oraz spełnienia marzeń także tych budowlanych 
życzy rodzinka max-maniaków.
*

----------


## sco-check

*Bocianki i ci już zagnieżdżeni : 
Zdrowych, Pogodnych, Rodzinnych Swiat Wielkanocnych oraz Mokrego Dyngusa, zdrówko niech dopisuje bo to najważniejsze, a zajączki z prezentami niech przykicają do każdego*
Bo już za rok, co po niektórzy, będą już nadawać z właściwego gniazda...i tego także życzę Wszystkim budującym.

----------


## ulka76

Życzę wszystkim bociankom 2012 
 Wesołego Alleluja !!!

----------


## milina

> 2 slowa na jakie mam dzis jeszcze sile:  WYLALEM LAWY


   




> Halo, słuchajcie, te papiery naprawdę daje się załatwić samemu  I nieco taniej niż zlecanie. To tylko tak źle wygląda,  szlag człowieka trafi parę razy, ale się da


 pewnie że się da  :yes:  my sami załatwialiśmy  :yes: 



----
no i wesołych!*
*

----------


## nightwalker24

zycze wszystkim wesolych swiat

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

u nasz wczoraj zalewali strop - weszło 16,5 m3 - temperatura wiadomo niska i deszcz siąpił cały czas a też wyszły rysy - zasięgałam języka u ludzi i to podobno norma wszędzie się zdarzają - więc nie ma się co przejmować - człowiek przy budowie własnego domu jest 10x bardziej przewrażliwiony - wiadomo kredyt i te sprawy  :ohmy: ) więc niech pada - pierwszy raz w święta nie będzie mi zupełnie przeszkadzał deszcz  :ohmy: ) podlewa za mnie beton  :ohmy: ) WSZYSTKIEGO MOKREGO Z OKAZJI ŚWIĄT  :ohmy: )

----------


## Dziuby

U nas braklo kilku godzin zeby zalac strop, gdyby nie ta pogoda juz kilka dni temu by byl :sad:  Ale miejmy nadzieje, ze ruszymy zaraz po swietach.
ROWNIEZ ZYCZE WSZYSTKIM WESEOLYCH, RADOSNYCH, SPOKOJNYCH i PRZEDE WSZYSTKIM ZDROWYCH SWIAT - u nas ospa :sad:

----------


## Atlanta

Wstawiajcie zdjęcia :wink: 

Moja zaradna ekipa zawiesiła mi wiechę na fundamencie :tongue: 

Dziuby-u nas ospa atakowała w grudniu na Boże Narodzenie

*Życzę Wszystkim Wesołych Świąt!*

----------


## milina

u nas śnieg pada  :big tongue: 


*dziuby* u nas też ospa w grudniu przeszła  :yes:  zdrówka!

----------


## KRISTEL

Witam świątecznie WSZYSTKIE BOCIANKÓW.Poszukuję styropianu 5cm do ocieplania fundamentów.Może zdradzicie namiary na dobre i tanie sklepy.?

----------


## surgi22

Zalecałbym minimum 10cm , jaki chcesz styropian najlepszy byłby XPS ale też najdroższy. Nieco tańszy eps hyrofobizowany. Najtańszyale również najmniej trwały eps 100.

----------


## maggs1

Ja się zastanawiam nad hydrotermem, ale zobaczymy  :smile:

----------


## Romana101

> Też tak myślałam!!!  Niestety, jak działka rekreacyjna, to i pozwolenie na dom rekreacyjny. Ja tam zamierzam mieszkać, ale kogo to obchodzi, nazwa nie taka i już. Środków ze sprzedaży mieszkania niestety nie można przeznaczyć na budowę  domu  REKREACYJNEGO.  podatek 19%, to ponad 25 tys......  NIE MOGĘ TEGO PRZEŁKNĄĆ!!!!  Więc budujemy Z DNIA NA DZIEŃ!!!!


Ja również buduję na działce rekreacyjnej i w kilku bankach można dostać kredyt na taką budowę. Warunkiem jest to, że pozwolenie na budowę musi być wydane na dom letniskowy *całoroczny*. Bank Millennium udziela kredytu do 60% wartości całej nieruchomości, PKO BP może sfinansować całość takiej inwestycji.

pozdrawiam
Romana

----------


## surgi22

szystko zależy od tego jaki cel chcesz uzyskać, jak pozostałe ocieplnia, jaki rodzaj ogrzewania jakie okna  itp itd.

----------


## GraMar

Dziękuję bardzo   
 :bye: 




QUOTE=Nefer;5156433]To taka stara forumowa lista co po czym robić - może się komuś przyda :
HARMONOGRAM PRAC 

DOKUMENTACJA I UZGODNIENIA 
wybór działki 
wypis i wyrys z planu zagospodarowania lub warunki zabudowy 
projekt budowlany 
badanie geotechniczne gruntu 
umowa z gazownią 
umowa z energetyką 
umowa z MPWiK 
sprawdzenie księgi wieczystej, ... 
zakup działki 
pozwolenie budowlane 
wybór kierownika budowy 
wybór ekipy budowlanej 

STAN ZEROWY 
zgłoszenie rozpoczęcia robót 
usunięcie humusu 
utwardzenie drogi 
wytyczenie budynku 
ustawienie sławojki 
wykonanie wykopu pod ławy i stopy fundamentowe 
wykonanie wykopu pod ogrodzenie 
rozprowadzenie i przepusty dla kanalizacji, przłącza wody, przyłacza prądu (dom + garaż) i gazu 
przepust dla doprowadzenia powietrza do kominka 
przepust dla czerpni powietrza 
przepusty dla okurzacza centralnego 
stabilizowanie cementem i utwardzenie podłoża pod ławami 
wylanie chudziaka pod ławy i stopy 
izolacja pozioma na chudziaku 
szalowanie ław, stóp i ganku 
szalowanie ogrodzenia 
wykonanie zbrojenia ław, stóp i ganku + bednarka i uziomy 
zalanie ław + stóp + ganku + ogrodzenia + sprawdzenie poziomów 
izolacja pozioma na ławach 
szalowanie ścian fundamentowych + niezbedne przepusty 
zbrojenie ścian fundamentowych 
zalanie ścian fundamentowych + ogrodzenia + sprawdzenie poziomów 
usunięcie szalunków 
izolacja pozioma na ścianach fundamentowych 
izolacja pionowa ścian fundamentowych 
ocieplenie ścian fundamentowych 
usypanie i zagęszczanie piachu na podłogę na gruncie 
rozprowadzenie czerpni powietrza, czerpni kominka, odkurzacza centralnego i innych instalacji 
wykonanie chudziaka podłogi na gruncie + zbrojenie + dylatacje 
izolacja podłogi na gruncie 
połączenie izolacji poziomej podłogi i ścian fundamentowych + zakład na naprężenia 
drenaż odwodnieniowy (opcja) 
zasypanie fundamentów z zewnątrz + obsypanie ścian fundamentowych 
zamontowanie ogrodzenia i tymczasowej bramy 

STAN SUROWY OTWARTY 
murowanie pierwszej warstwy ścian nośnych + sprawdzenie poziomów 
murowanie ścian nośnych i nadproży parteru 
murowanie ścian działowych parteru 
murowanie komina 
zbrojenie, szalowanie schodów wewnetrznych 
wykonannie zbrojenia wieńca W1, trzpieni TZ, słupa S1, podciągów P1,2,3, belek stropowych, 
belek ukrytych BU1,2, balkonu i fragmentów monolitycznych stropu 
stęplowanie i ułożenie belek stropowych 
deklowanie i ułożenie pierwszej warstwy pustaków stropowych 
szalowanie wieńca W1, belek ukrytych BU1,2 i trzpieni TZ, balkonu, fragmentów monolitycznych stropu 
oraz mocowanie murłat garażu 
zalanie słupa S1, podciągów, stropu, balkonu, wieńca W1, trzpieni TZ, schodów 
usunięcie szalunków 
murowanie pierwszej warstwy ścian poddasza + sprawdzenie poziomów 
murowanie ścian nośnych i nadproży poddasza 
murowanie i wykończenie komina 
wykonanie zbrojenia wieńca W2, kotew murłat i płatwi Pl1,2, płatwi kalenicowej 
szalowanie wieńca W2 
zalanie wieńca W2 
rozszalowanie wieńca W2 
izolacja pozioma wieńca W2 i W1 garażu pod murłaty 
impregnacja więźby 
podłożenie styropianu pod stelaż zadaszenia ganku 
wykonanie więźby 
położenie wiatroizolacji domu i garażu 
łaty + kontrłaty 
położenie dachówki + kominki kanalizy + uchwyt antenowy + ławy kominiarskie 
instalacja odgromowa dachu 
montaż rynien poziomych 
zabicie okien i drzwi 

STAN SUROWY ZAMKNIĘTY 
osadzenie drzwi zewnętrznych, okien i bramy garażowej 
osadzenie okien dachowych 
ocieplenie poddasza 

INSTALACJE + WYKOŃCZENIE WNĘTRZ 
paroizolacja 
montaż profili i ułozenie płyt g-k poddasza + wyjście na stryszek + otwory na anemostaty 
montaż płyt osb stryszku 
rozprowadzenie kanalizacji 
wykonanie szamba 
przyłącze wody 
rozprowadzenie instalacji zwu + cwu 
rozprowadzenie instalacji elektrycznej, rozdzielnicy, instalacjie alarmowej TV, telefonicznej, sieci komp. 
instalacja skrzynek rozdzielaczy 
rozprowadzenie instalacji rekuperatora + anemostaty 
rozprowadzenie rur odkurzacza centralnego 
tynkowanie ścian wewnętrznych + osadzenie puszek elektrycznych 
przyłącze energetyczne 
ocieplenie i izolacja podłogi na gruncie 
rozprowadzenie ogrzewania podłogowego i podłączenia grzejników 
przyłacze gazu + montaż zbiornika 
montaż pieca i zasobnika - uzbrojenie kotłowni 
wykonanie dylatacji wylewki 
wylewka z plastyfikatorem + zbrojenie 
montaż balustrady antresoli, balkonu i schodów 
montaż kominka 
zamontowanie rekuperatora 
malowanie ścian 
montaż grzejników 
ułożenie kafli, biały montaż 
ułożenie podłóg drewnianych
montaż gniazdek elektrycznych 
montaż oświetlenia 
uzbrojenie instalacji alarmowej 
osadzenie drzwi wewnętrznych 
montaż listew przypodłogowych 
osadzenie parapetów wewnętrznych i zewnętrznych 
montaż szaf garderoby 
montaż mebli kuchennych + AGD 
montaż karniszy 

WYKOŃCZENIE ZEWNĘTRZNE 
ocieplenie budynku + czerpnia powietrza 
tynki zewnętrzne 
montaż i malowanie podbitki 
montaż rynien spustowych 
montaż okiennic 
montaż płyt osb poddasza garażu 
montaż odkurzacza centralnego 

ZAGOSPODAROWANIE TERENU 
generalne sprzątanie 
wjazd na działkę, podjazd i chodnik 
wykonanie tarasu 
budowa śmietnika 
położenie kafli na ganku 
markiza 
ścieżki ogrodowe 
oświetlenie zewnętrzne 
instalacja nawadniająca ogrodu 
zagospodarowanie ogrodu[/QUOTE]

----------


## aksamitka

witam sie słonecznie

wkoncu udało sie zacząć roboty  :smile:

----------


## podlasianka77

Witajcie.
My właśnie jesteśmy w trakcie finalizacji kupna działki 10 arowej. Tydzień temu złożyliśmy wniosek o kredyt na działkę. W czwartek był rzeczoznawca.Czekamy na resztę dokumentów od właścicieli i decyzję bankową.Chcielibyśmy zacząć budowę w tym roku, ale nie wiem, czy uda nam się załatwić wszystkie dokumenty, szczególnie pozwolenie na budowę. Projekt również mamy wybrany - Dom w morelach Archonu.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących.

----------


## Nefer

[quote=gramar;5318661]dziękuję bardzo   
 :bye: 

A proszę uprzejmię  :smile:

----------


## dusiaka

Ta-dam: zgodnie z umową dziś się zaczęło; humus zdjęty, jutro geodeta wytyczy dom i zaczną się prace ziemne  :wiggle:

----------


## cronin

a zależą? ja się nie spotkałam, mówię oczywiście o standardowych materiałach, nie "wynalazkach". Oczywiście ekipy mają swój ulubiony materiał (tzn. najłatwiejszy dla nich w układaniu) ale to raczej nie wpływa na cenę. Określ cechę jaka jest dla Ciebie najważniejsza i wg tego wybierz rodzaj.

----------


## bitter

> Wienerberger produkuje za płotem, w Zielonce. Skąd zdobyć opinie o jakości ich produkcji?


Zadam przewrotne pytanie dlaczego ceramika?




> Nie wiem, jaką masz sytuację rodzinną...
> Moja mama nagle zachorowała, przeszłaoperację kręgosłupa i tylko próg w domu wystarczał,że nie mogłasobie poradzić z balkonkiem.


Moim zdaniem już budowa domu piętrowego dyskusyjna jest dla wielu ludzi a "zaznaczanie" sobie czegokolwiek schodami to prośba o wybicie zębów prędzej czy później. Przepiękne architektoniczne cudo i pomyłka praktyczna - NIE RÓB TEGO




> a zależą? ja się nie spotkałam, mówię oczywiście o standardowych materiałach, nie "wynalazkach". Oczywiście ekipy mają swój ulubiony materiał (tzn. najłatwiejszy dla nich w układaniu) ale to raczej nie wpływa na cenę. Określ cechę jaka jest dla Ciebie najważniejsza i wg tego wybierz rodzaj.


Kiedyś też tak myślałem - buduj z czego ekipie łatwiej. Dziś myślę inaczej - buduj w zależności od tego co chcesz osiągnąć. Dom okazjonalnie ogrzewany - konstrukcja lekka - drewno, gazobeton, dom zamieszkany non stop, ciągle ogrzewany i zależy CI na stabilnej temperaturze - silikaty albo beton.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Halo, słuchajcie, te papiery naprawdę daje się załatwić samemu  I nieco taniej niż zlecanie. To tylko tak źle wygląda,  szlag człowieka trafi parę razy, ale się da


PnB dostalismy w 13 dni, bez lapowek, znajomosci itp itd, cala reszte tez zalatwilismy sobie sami, nie widze w tym nic nadzwyczajnego ani trudnego...

oboje pracujemy normalnie na caly etat, wiec nie mamy jakos wybitnie duzo czasu, tymbardziej w godzinach pracy urzedow... a mimo to udalo sie opedzic wszytskie papiery 2 dniami urlopu w sumie...

wg mnie to zaden zakret

----------


## pan Żubr

> Kiedyś też tak myślałem - buduj z czego ekipie łatwiej. Dziś myślę inaczej - buduj w zależności od tego co chcesz osiągnąć. Dom okazjonalnie ogrzewany - konstrukcja lekka - drewno, gazobeton, dom zamieszkany non stop, ciągle ogrzewany i zależy CI na stabilnej temperaturze - silikaty albo beton.


nie wiem skad masz takie informacje.zarowno drewno, jak i gazobeton w 100% nadaja sie na dom caloroczny.

----------


## pan Żubr

> PnB dostalismy w 13 dni, bez lapowek, znajomosci itp itd, cala reszte tez zalatwilismy sobie sami, nie widze w tym nic nadzwyczajnego ani trudnego...
> 
> oboje pracujemy normalnie na caly etat, wiec nie mamy jakos wybitnie duzo czasu, tymbardziej w godzinach pracy urzedow... a mimo to udalo sie opedzic wszytskie papiery 2 dniami urlopu w sumie...
> 
> wg mnie to zaden zakret


wszystko zalezy od urzedu. czasem 13 dni nie wystarcza aby ktos w urzedzie otworzyl wniosek...

----------


## aksuda

Nam urzędnicy poszli na rękę potrzebowaliśmy PNB dosyć szybko aby załatwić kredyt otrzymaliśmy je po tygodniu. W między czasie zostały złożone wszystkie dokumenty do banku i czekaliśmy aż się pozwolenie uprawomocni po 14 dniach poszliśmy do Starostwa tylko po pieczątkę. :tongue: 
Czasami w urzędach pracują normalni ludzie :roll eyes:

----------


## anecik

Witam.
Bardzo się cieszę że mogę dołączyć do szacownego grona bocianków 2012. Chociaż małym bociankiem zostałam rok temu podczas budowy zjazdu, ale teraz czuje się jednak dużo większym inwestorem  :smile: . Wczoraj geodeta wytyczył budynek, dzisiaj koparka. Projet indywidualny 140m2, budowa okolice Będzina (śląskie). Cała papierologia na naszych głowach - mimo zupełnej niewiedzy. Ale da się ogarnąć.

Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich i dużo wytrwałości.

----------


## aksuda

> Witam.
> Bardzo się cieszę że mogę dołączyć do szacownego grona bocianków 2012. Chociaż małym bociankiem zostałam rok temu podczas budowy zjazdu, ale teraz czuje się jednak dużo większym inwestorem . Wczoraj geodeta wytyczył budynek, dzisiaj koparka. Projet indywidualny 140m2, budowa okolice Będzina (śląskie). Cała papierologia na naszych głowach - mimo zupełnej niewiedzy. Ale da się ogarnąć.
> 
> Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich i dużo wytrwałości.


Witamy w naszym gronie  :bye:

----------


## annaka

Witam. To i ja się pochwalę że wczoraj odebrałam nasze PnB :wiggle:  ...choć przy okazji urzędnicy trochę mnie zdenerwowali gdyż okazało się że decyzję wydali już równo 2 tyg temu i zapomnieli wysłać :jaw drop:  a podobno prawomocne staje się po 14 dniach od odebrania decyzji...tak więc mogło już być a tak musimy jeszcze te 2tyg czekać...ale i tak się cieszymy :wink:  teraz jeszcze tylko dziennik (czy żeby go zgłosić w urzędzie musi wcześniej już coś wypełnić kierownik?) i zgłoszenie robót i można wreszcie zaczynać :tongue:  a w sobotę wpada koparka i nam troszkę przygotuje działkę :wiggle:

----------


## aksamitka

> Weraz jeszcze tylko dziennik (czy żeby go zgłosić w urzędzie musi wcześniej już coś wypełnić kierownik?)


nie kierownik nic nie usi wypelniac, babka w starostwie ostempluje pusty, musisz miec tylko ze soba prawomocne pozwolenie

----------


## MankowJózef

Witajcie!

I ja dołączam do Waszego zacnego grona, działka już jest część rzeczy pozałatwiana, ale to niestety dopiero początek tej dłuugiej drogi. Własnie zastanawiamy się nad projektem domu. Nie możemy się zdecydować.

----------


## aksuda

> Witajcie!
> 
> I ja dołączam do Waszego zacnego grona, działka już jest część rzeczy pozałatwiana, ale to niestety dopiero początek tej dłuugiej drogi. Własnie zastanawiamy się nad projektem domu. Nie możemy się zdecydować.


Miło powitać kolejną osobę :bye: 
Trzymam kciuki za szybkie znalezienie tego wymarzonego projektu

----------


## annaka

> nie kierownik nic nie usi wypelniac, babka w starostwie ostempluje pusty, musisz miec tylko ze soba prawomocne pozwolenie


Aha czyli mogę to załatwić dopiero za te 14 dni...pan urzędnik mówił mi wczoraj że mogę to 'załatwić od razu tylko iść kupić, wypełnić wniosek' i coś właśnie o decyzji mówił ale on zawsze tak wszystko tłumaczy że ja nic nie rozumię :roll eyes:  dziennik kupiłam ale już nie wracałam do starostwa bo załatwiałam to w czasie pracy...musimy zadzwonić do naszego kierownika może on jakoś to ogarnie :big tongue:  w każdym razie myślę że jesteśmy już na finiszu papierzysk i teraz już tylko same przyjemności nasz czekają :big tongue: 

A Wam gratuluję rozpoczęcia prac i oczywiście życzę powodzenia i szybkiego oraz bezproblemowego budowania!

----------


## aksuda

U nas dziennikiem od razu zajął się kierownik budowy.  :roll eyes:

----------


## rafus12

> Zadam przewrotne pytanie dlaczego ceramika?
> Kiedyś też tak myślałem - buduj z czego ekipie łatwiej. Dziś myślę inaczej - buduj w zależności od tego co chcesz osiągnąć. Dom okazjonalnie ogrzewany - konstrukcja lekka - drewno, gazobeton, dom zamieszkany non stop, ciągle ogrzewany i zależy CI na stabilnej temperaturze - silikaty albo beton.


To pojechales z tym gazobetonem na dom sezonowy  :smile: 
Zaloze sie ze jakby ktos zrobil badania to 80% rydomow jedonorodzinnych jest dzielone na beton komorkowy i ceramike poryzowana (w tej kolejnosci).
Silikaty to pewnie marginalnie 10-20 %. 
W budownictwie przemyslowym proporcje moga juz byc odwrocone.
Jest to moja osobista niczym nie poparta (poza obserwacjami okolicy i FM) opinia. BTW najwieksze forum wyznawcow silikatow to FM :smile: 
pozdrawiam
rafus

----------


## lilly20

> Witajcie!
> 
> I ja dołączam do Waszego zacnego grona, działka już jest część rzeczy pozałatwiana, ale to niestety dopiero początek tej dłuugiej drogi. Własnie zastanawiamy się nad projektem domu. Nie możemy się zdecydować.


Witam kolejnego Bocianka  :smile:  Życzę owocnych i słusznych wyborów  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## annaka

> A jaką ceramike wybieracie na dom? Z jakiej firmy? Pewnie poszły już pierwsze zamówienia, podzielcie się z innymi na co zdecydowaliście się... Nie interesuje mnie silka i BK  
> Ja już mam tyle ofert na ceramike, że coraz mniej zdecydowania na konkretną cegielnie. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> 
> U mnie w tym tygodniu muszę wylać podłoge w piwnicy, a później szalunki nad piwnicą


My kupiliśmy Porotherm'a Wienerberger i już od jakiegoś czasu oczekuje na działce :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Pamietajcie o podstawowym mankamencie ceramiki, docinanie ceramiki poryzowanej nie jest ani latwe ani dokladne. Wiec jesli ktos ma w projekcie wykusz (ja mam) to duzo latwiej i dokladniej mozna dociac pustaki z BK.

----------


## rafus12

> Bo one są tego warte


Nie watpie ze silikaty sa OK - ale jesli dobrze pamietam ty nie negowales takze BK.

----------


## Regut1

Bez przesady, przy budowie domu taki problem to pikuś. Murarze jakoś sobie z tym docinaniem ceramiki potrafią poradzić.

----------


## aksamitka

> Witajcie!
> 
> I ja dołączam do Waszego zacnego grona, działka już jest część rzeczy pozałatwiana, ale to niestety dopiero początek tej dłuugiej drogi. Własnie zastanawiamy się nad projektem domu. Nie możemy się zdecydować.


 witaj  :smile:

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## ki9

Hej, 
Chciałam się poradzić: czy muszę ściągać humus pod dom biorąc pod uwagę fakt że będę mieć wysoko wyniesioną ściankę fundamentu ponad poziom gruntu (gdyż moja działka jest ok 30 cm niżej niż ulica) i ten humus zostanie przysypany sporą ilością piachu i pospółki. Ściagać w tej sytuacji czy nie?

----------


## Grzaneczki

my budujemy z maxa  firmy cerpol

----------


## heine84

> my budujemy z maxa  firmy cerpol


maxa czy mega-maxa? można rozwinąć?

----------


## KRISTEL

Mamy pustaki JOPKA Poromur ,zakupione w APLATECH .

----------


## Grzaneczki

> maxa czy mega-maxa? można rozwinąć?


  dokładnie max moduł 220 wymiary 188 x 288 x 220

----------


## R&K

> A jaką ceramike wybieracie na dom? Z jakiej  firmy? Pewnie poszły już pierwsze zamówienia, podzielcie się z innymi na  co zdecydowaliście się...


z tego co się orientuję to Ceramika Hadykówka cieszy się bardzo dobrymi opiniami 
niedaleko  mnie też jest WB w Kupnie 




> Styropian jeszcze łatwiej dociąć 
> 
> Bloczek betonowy z bardzo twardym żwirem płukanym się jakoś cięło to i ceramikę sie dobra tarczą diamentową potnie


do tego lekki młotek i ... pustaka nie ma ... 
zresztą - jak ktoś jest już zdecydowany to wie swoje i nic go już nie przekona




> Nie neguję BK,także fajny materiał,u mnie na 2 miejscu


tak to już jest że Ci którzy budują domy przemyślane technologicznie budują z silikatów a w 2 kolejności z BK, i dla nich coś takiego jak ceramika nie istnieje

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## lilly20

> Hej, 
> Chciałam się poradzić: czy muszę ściągać humus pod dom biorąc pod uwagę fakt że będę mieć wysoko wyniesioną ściankę fundamentu ponad poziom gruntu (gdyż moja działka jest ok 30 cm niżej niż ulica) i ten humus zostanie przysypany sporą ilością piachu i pospółki. Ściagać w tej sytuacji czy nie?


Powinno się ściągnąć humus. Też mamy wysoko wyciągnięte ścianki funamentowe i ściągaliśmy, tak nam radzili nasi wykonawcy i kierbud. Napisz później ile Ci wlazło piachu, u nas 320 t  :smile: .

----------


## pukul

my budujemy z porothermu wienerbergera. Do tej pory stoją ściany parteru wraz z nośnymi - zużyli ok 1050 szt a odpadów mam dokładnie jedno wiaderko  :smile:  ja jestem zadowolona, ekipa też  :smile:

----------


## ki9

> Powinno się ściągnąć humus. Też mamy wysoko wyciągnięte ścianki funamentowe i ściągaliśmy, tak nam radzili nasi wykonawcy i kierbud. Napisz później ile Ci wlazło piachu, u nas 320 t .


Dzięki Lilly20  :smile:  320 t - wow! coś czuję że te fundamenty mnie nieźle po kieszeniach wyniosą  :smile:  dam ci znać ale dopiero za 2 miesiące bo startuję pod koniec maja, teraz będę zakładać prąd i wiercić studnię

----------


## Nefer

> nie kierownik nic nie usi wypelniac, babka w starostwie ostempluje pusty, musisz miec tylko ze soba prawomocne pozwolenie


Tak, kierownik musi zgłosić rozpoczęcie budowy do PINB. LUb można samemu.

----------


## bitter

Trochę mnie nie było więc skumuluję odpowiedzi.




> nie wiem skad masz takie informacje.zarowno drewno, jak i gazobeton w 100% nadaja sie na dom caloroczny.


Nigdzie nie napisałem, że się nie nadaje. Nie pisałem też o domach "niecałorocznych" a o ogrzewanych okazjonalnie czyli np jeżeli ktoś ma taką pracę, że nie ma go cały dzień albo dwa i trzy w domu i dom stoi pusty. W takich sytuacjach lepiej (ekonomiczniej) sprawdzi się dom nie posiadający akumulacji ciepła, czyli dom lekki, taki karton obłożony puchem. Nagrzanie takiego domu nastąpi błyskawicznie zaraz po włączeniu systemu ogrzewania (najlepiej nadmuchowe) niestety jest też wiele minusów - niestabilna temperatura, szybkie wychładzanie domu po wyłączeniu ogrzewania (minus komfortu ale plus dla kieszeni), brak np ciepłej podłogi




> BITTER-pustak ceramiczny dlatego głownie, że Rodzice i sąsiedzi mają identyczne domy, sąsiadów młodszy. Rodzice mają dom z czerwonej pełnej cegły a sąsiedzi z białej pełnej. U Rodziców przez 40 lat nigdy nie jechało pleśnią, zaś u sąsiadów pleśń czuliśmy w naszym ogrodzie,gdy otworzyli łazienkowe okienko...


 Gramar nie namawiam do zmiany materiału bo można z ceramiki ale według mnie są lepsze mateiały. A to że u rodziców była pleśń a u sąsiadów nie to raczej wynikało z wentylacji domu i poprawnego wykonania izolacji wodnej na fundamentach a nie z czego zrobili dom. Nie bierz tego do siebie ale używanie technologii sprawdzonych 40 lat temu to trochę błędne myślenie. Technologia od 40 lat się trochę zmieniła jakby nie było  :wink: 




> Jestem pazerna na temat izolacji termicznych i bardzo chętnie podyskutuję na temat ogrzewania, kosztów.
> BYŁA  tam na stronie taka symulacja termiczna. SKASOWALI-MOŻNA BYŁO CUDOWNIE WSZYSTKO przeliczać wstawiając sobie różne grubości ociepleń, ścian, jakość okien, sposób ogrzewania, sposób ustawienia słonka.


Materiał na ściany nie ma nic do ocieplenia. Do ocieplenia jest styropian, wełna lub pianka.




> To pojechales z tym gazobetonem na dom sezonowy 
> Zaloze sie ze jakby ktos zrobil badania to 80% rydomow jedonorodzinnych jest dzielone na beton komorkowy i ceramike poryzowana (w tej kolejnosci).
> Silikaty to pewnie marginalnie 10-20 %. 
> W budownictwie przemyslowym proporcje moga juz byc odwrocone.
> Jest to moja osobista niczym nie poparta (poza obserwacjami okolicy i FM) opinia. BTW najwieksze forum wyznawcow silikatow to FM
> pozdrawiam
> rafus


A bo kto się tak naprawdę zastanawia nad materiałem budowlanym domu? Nikt. Zobacz choćby powody w tym wątku:
1. Bo murarze taki lubią
2. Bo dziadek tak budował
3. Bo u sąsiada grzyb
4. Bo taniej w hurtowni mieli

a kto siedzi na FM? Zapaleńcy, Ci którzy chcą poszerzyć swoją wiedzę. Dlaczego wybierają silikaty? Bo mają wiedzę? ;-P

----------


## lilly20

> Dzięki Lilly20  320 t - wow! coś czuję że te fundamenty mnie nieźle po kieszeniach wyniosą  dam ci znać ale dopiero za 2 miesiące bo startuję pod koniec maja, teraz będę zakładać prąd i wiercić studnię


Będę czekać na odpowiedź  :smile:  a według jakiego projektu budujecie? Nas stan zero też trochę pociągnął po kieszeni, ale było w tym właśnie przyłącze prądu, utwardzenie wjazdu ( 80t kruszywa), praca dwóch koparek, GWC .... Życzę powodzenia, głowa do góry i do przodu  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

nas fundamenty tez nieźle pociągną, już poszło 35m3 betonu a gdzie tam do końca

----------


## Atlanta

U nas do tej pory poszło 38 m3 betonu. W tym zalane fundamenty, ławy pod schody i taras, zrobiony chudziak. Domek mały-123 m.

----------


## lilly20

Myślałam, że te ogromniaste koszta się na chwilę skończą, stan zero mnie doprawił o siwe włosy... a tu jak przywieźli stal na pierwszy strop ( wieńce, podciągi ) ... beton na strop to jakieś 23m3 , najdroższa podczas budowy jest stal i beton.

----------


## lilly20

Zapytajcie w ''waszych'' betoniarniach przy zamawianiu betonu czy mogą Wam wystawiać faktury na 8% vat-u, zazwyczaj wystawiaja na 23%. Przy takich ilościach jak zamawiamy to można sporo zaoszczędzić. Beton można później odliczyć bo jest na liście PKWiU ale tam gdzie można to staramy się już oszczędzać  :smile:

----------


## ki9

> Będę czekać na odpowiedź  a według jakiego projektu budujecie? Nas stan zero też trochę pociągnął po kieszeni, ale było w tym właśnie przyłącze prądu, utwardzenie wjazdu ( 80t kruszywa), praca dwóch koparek, GWC .... Życzę powodzenia, głowa do góry i do przodu


Będziemy budować domek APS 105 + 2G (http://archi-projekt.com.pl/index.ph...Details&id=141) z niewielkimi zmianami (powiększyliśmy salon likwidując zadaszony boczny taras i doprojektowaliśmy nowy taras przy wykuszu). Jak ruszę z budową na dobre to wtedy bardziej się uaktywnię  :smile:

----------


## Danonki

jak ja się cieszę, że budujemy mały dom (i to bez piwnic!). Stan zero wyniósł nas mało(?) bo ok 34tys i osiągnęliśmy go w niespełna 2tygodnie. 
Właśnie murarze zaczęli nam stawiać ściany i mamy już jeden narożnik o wysokości 5pustaków. Budujemy z  pustaków kermazytowych. 
Czy znawcy na tym forum uważają, że to jest również materiał do d..y? Ja tam spotkałam się z samymi dobrymi opiniami, chociaż jeden z wykonawców chciał nas namówić na ceramikę (bo to tylko koszt 5tys zł, a jaki to super materiał jest!). Ostatecznie nie zdecydowaliśmy się ani na tego wykonawcę, ani na ceramikę - i zostaliśmy przy naszych pustakach. Mam nadzieję, ze była to słuszna decyzja.

----------


## aksuda

każdy i tak podejmie decyzję sam z jakiego materiału będzie budował i z czasem sam sobie odpowie czy podjął słuszną decyzję u nas mąż zdecydowała ,że budujemy z H+H  :tongue: 
też nie wiem czy jest to słuszna decyzja ale decyzja zapadła mury już są stawiane i nie ma już odwrotu :no:

----------


## lilly20

*ki9* budujecie piękny domek, bardzo mi się podoba  :smile:

----------


## lilly20

My też nie budujemy dużego domu  :wink:  nie mamy piwnic i uważam to za słuszną decyzję i cieszę się, że ich nie robiliśmy... my się pniemy bardzo w górę, mamy dom piętrowy, najpierw byliśmy zdecydowani na parterówkę, tylko liczą koszty domu piętrowego a parterowego ( biorąc pod uwagę cały czas powierzchnię domu, okolice 180m2 użytkowej ) zdecydowaliśmy się na piętrowy.

----------


## autorus

> nas fundamenty tez nieźle pociągną, już poszło 35m3 betonu a gdzie tam do końca


U mnie wyliczono ok 75m3. Ale ja mam jeszcze wieniec na bloczkach. 
Czy beton brałeś na 8 czy 23% VAT?

----------


## Danonki

nam na fundamenty poszło 18m3 B20 i 15m3 B15 czyli razem 33m3 - musimy jeszcze zalać taras, ale to dopiero jak przyjadą gruchy zalewać strop, a do tego czasu jeszcze chwilka

----------


## monia4

Witam,
W połowie maja rozpoczynamy budowę k.Poznania.Jaki może być koszt rekuperacji do naszego domu.Nasz wykonawca powiedział,że wg niego 35 tyś.  :jaw drop: Czy ta kwota jest realna? czy mam szukać innej wyceny? Dom ma 210 m2 pow. użytkowej.
Proszę o konkretną odp. może być od razu z namiarami na firmy.

----------


## plusfoto

Rozumiem że z GWC i to markowym. Bo jak samo reku to to nawet za dobre markowe coś mi się wydaje że dużo.

----------


## autorus

wykonawca mocno przesadził.

----------


## Danonki

Mam pytanie.
Pokoje mają mieć wysokość 265cm, okna wys.150cm -  na jakiej wysokości najlepiej zrobić okna? 80-90cm? Wyżej ? Ile powinno zostać pod sufitem aby było ładnie i funkcjonalnie?

----------


## plusfoto

90 to chyba max. Blaty są na wysokości coś około 80cm a parapet okienny tuż nad nimi więc zrobienie okna wyżej wydaje mi się że będzie głupio wyglądało. A raczej wszystkie okna aby było ładnie powinny być na tej samej wysokości - przynajmniej ich górna krawędź

----------


## aksamitka

> U mnie wyliczono ok 75m3. Ale ja mam jeszcze wieniec na bloczkach. 
> Czy beton brałeś na 8 czy 23% VAT?


brał*a*m z 23%

----------


## ulka76

Witam!!!
U nas do przodu ( chociaż ciągle coś nieprzewidzianego wypadnie)
Wczoraj geodeta wytyczył domek...

----------


## Atlanta

U mnie okno kuchenne będzie na wysokości minimum 95 cm bo i blaty w kuchni będą wyżej. Musisz dopasować sobie do wzrostu, ja mam 175 cm. Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad parapetem w kuchni robić czy nie, wtedy okno jeszcze się podniesie.

Ulka przełomowa chwila  :smile:  Okolicę macie piękną!

----------


## [email protected]

nom to mamy problem :wink:  KALENICA :sad:  
byłam dziś u projektanka, który ma zmienić kotłownię i stwierdził, że być może projekt jest nieodpowiedni na działkę, którą mamy, otóż dom ma dwie kalenice (projekt M77) jedna z nich równoległa, druga prostopadła do drogi. w WZ zapisane jest że "kalenica równoległa do drogi" (nie ma słowa główna)dach dwu lub wielospadowy, poza tym byliśmy pytać urzędnika w naszym Urzędzie Miejskim- stwierdził, że powinno być dobrze. co o tym sądzicie??? czy ktoś z Was miał podobny problem??

----------


## Ewiczka_73

Witam wszystkich,
My tez zaliczamy sie do grona bocianków. Zaczęliśmy budowę domu szkieletowego w okolicach Gdańska. Mamy już za sobą cała papierologię. Przed swiętami ekipa rozpoczęła wykonywanie płyty fundamentowej. Przy takiej szybkiej technologii płyta już gotowa. A mówiąc o kosztach fundamentów to faktycznie ręka boli od wydawania pieniedzy. My musieliśmy podnieść dom o 100-120 cm - poszło 800 t pospółki. 

Podrawiam wszystkich i życzę samych dobrych ekip oraz szybkich postępów prac na budowach.

Ewa

----------


## monia4

Witam,
Plusfoto i autorus wielkie dzięki za szybką odp.Jednak proszę o kilka rad na co zwrócić uwagę,jakie rozwiązanie wybrać :Confused: .Dom jest parterowy z użytkowym  poddaszem.Jesteśmy laikami w tym temacie, więc każda  podpowiedź będzie nieoceniona.

----------


## rafus12

Ja dostalem oferte reku (bez GWC) na 21 tys - dom o P.U. 156m2. Firma z gornej polki w okolicy Trojmiasta. W cenie projekt, instalacja, materialy, centralka.
Patrzac na twoja cene to pewnie jest z GWC - jesli nie to szukaj firmy z bardziej realnymi cenami.

----------


## Marta&Zbyszek

Witamy serdecznie!

 Zaczynamy budowę domu Gracjan 2 z małymi zmianami. Mamy działkę ;P, pozwolenie na budowę i ekipę, która może zacząć na przełomie maja i czerwca. Narazie skupiamy się na zrobieniu fundamentów. Nasz majster kazał powoli rozglądać się za stalą i drewnem. Bylibyśmy wdzięczni, gdyby ktoś mogł Nas pokierować gdzie to się kupuje, jak zamawia i ogólnie gdzie są składy na śląsku. Pozdrawiamy serdecznie  :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

> Witam,
> Plusfoto i autorus wielkie dzięki za szybką odp.Jednak proszę o kilka rad na co zwrócić uwagę,jakie rozwiązanie wybrać.Dom jest parterowy z użytkowym  poddaszem.Jesteśmy laikami w tym temacie, więc każda  podpowiedź będzie nieoceniona.


Napisz co masz w ofercie to będziemy mogli to zweryfikować. Bez tego tylko gdybamy.

----------


## milina

napisałam dlugiego posta i przez przypadek go skasowałam  :tongue: 

witam wszystkich nowych bocianów  :yes: 


*ula* no to juz powoli zbliża się ta wielka chwila  :big grin:

----------


## tomanek4

> Witam wszystkich,
> My tez zaliczamy sie do grona bocianków. Zaczęliśmy budowę domu szkieletowego w okolicach Gdańska. Mamy już za sobą cała papierologię. Przed swiętami ekipa rozpoczęła wykonywanie płyty fundamentowej. Przy takiej szybkiej technologii płyta już gotowa. A mówiąc o kosztach fundamentów to faktycznie ręka boli od wydawania pieniedzy. My musieliśmy podnieść dom o 100-120 cm - poszło 800 t pospółki. 
> 
> Podrawiam wszystkich i życzę samych dobrych ekip oraz szybkich postępów prac na budowach.
> 
> Ewa


Witam Ewiczka_73  :smile: 
My też budujemy dom szkieletowy w olicach Poznania, fundamenty już wymurowane, podwalina położona, w przyszłym tygodniu ruszamy z konstrukcją, a propos ile płaciliście za kubik drewna i jakie to drewno stosujecie na konstrukcję? Może pochwalisz się też jaki to projekt? My budujemy wg projektu "szpak" biura MTM domy w stylu. 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie i również życzę powodzenie w przedsięwzięciu.

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

> my budujemy z porothermu wienerbergera. Do tej pory stoją ściany parteru wraz z nośnymi - zużyli ok 1050 szt a odpadów mam dokładnie jedno wiaderko  ja jestem zadowolona, ekipa też


My też już prawie  :smile:  wybudowaliśmy z Wienerbergera gr 30 - i tak jak piszesz wiaderko odpadów na 3 tys pustaków - majster chwali bo proste i dzwonią jak dzwon  :smile:

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

A z tą kasą to tak już jest od stanu zero zakładaliśmy razem z robocizną na ściany + ścianki działowe +wylanie schodów + strop + komin + ściana kolankowa na poddaszu (dom 136 m2) - ok. 30 tys no z "hakiem" a ten hak to 20 tys  :ohmy: ) do tego co zakładasz dodaj 3/4 i wyjdzie ile potrzebujesz. Co jeszcze materiały typu stal, kruszywa i cement mam po cenach producenta/dostawcy 
Przestałam liczyć  :smile:  teraz tylko zapisuję ile wydajemy

----------


## Kainna

Cześć,
Mam pytanie do bardziej doświadczonych forumowiczów, niż ja Bociek 2012  :smile:  Chodzi o murowanie ścian fundamentowych z bloczków. Otóż moja ekipa wymurowała mi bloczki na jednej ze ścian przy krawędzi ławy zamiast w osi , na długości około 2 metrów. Coś im się nie zgrała oś ławy jak kopali. Czy to może zaszkodzić konstrukcji? Ławy fundamentowe są z betonu B20, w środku zbrojenie fi 12. Dodam, że na tej ścianie opierał się będzie dach kryty gontem bitumicznym (więc lżejszy niż dachówka), dom ma mieć poddasze użytkowe. Z góry dzięki za Wasze uwagi!

----------


## rafus12

Arturo,
Powiedzmy ze rozwaze opcje nie bycia owca :Confused: 
Lokalna firma za wykonanie projektu chce krocie. Calosc instalacji przez hydraulika kaszuba moze byc tansza o jakies 6 tys co daloby za wszystko 15tys. Jeno wtedy centralka Dospela i rury spiro wszedzie - bedzie trzeba podwieszac wokol scian.

Jesli samemu - to komu zlecic projekt i pomoc merytoryczna?  :wink:

----------


## Blechert

Kainna - w budowlance zawsze są jakieś przesunięcia. To są grube roboty dlatego nie można przesadzać. Zobaczysz jak dojdziesz do schodów, wtedy zacznij pilnować i liczyć centymetry, bo możecie minąć się o pół stopnia u góry lub na dole, a wystarczy w trakcie roboty zmienić koncepcję podłogi lub zwyczajnie odlać całość niedokładnie.

----------


## monia4

Witam,
Jeżeli macie namiary na solidną firmę lub ekipę, która za rozsądną cenę wykona  WM  (całość)  to proszę o namiary na priv. 
Budowa rusza pod koniec maja w Kiekrzu  k. Poznania. :wink:

----------


## R&K

Monia4 - masz 2 posty wyżej kilka namiarów 

Bociany - czytajcie ... szukajcie ... 

myślicie że wszystko na tacy dostaniecie??

----------


## slawas86

pochwale się i ja :smile:  Rozpoczynamy budowę a w zasadzie to już rozpoczęliśmy. Domek powstaje w miejscowości pod Gnieznem. Dom z69 z dość istotnymi zmianami z pracowni Z500. 
Na chwilę obecną jest dziura i wykopane rowy pod ławy a w nich chudy beton... a w wtorek mają zalać ławy :smile: 

Wykonawcy trochę marudzą ze stromo (2,5m różnicy na 15 m długości domu) ale mam nadzieję, że nie będzie źle :smile:

----------


## pukul

chyba nigdy w życiu nie przyglądałam się tak prognozom pogody, skaczę z jednego kanału na drugi, czuję się jakbym czytała horoskopy we wszystkich dostępnych gazetach... i ten ciężar na sercu  :sad:  też tak macie czy to ja fiksuję? na dzień dzisiejszy martwią mnie dwudniowe zapowiedzi deszczu, mam zadeskowany cały domek pod strop i stal na działce. stal pewnie przykryje ale czy te deszcze nie zaszkodzą dechom ?

----------


## Beti44

> Tej rysie daleko do pajęczyny. Nie wygląda na skurczową.Jest dość długa. Pytanie czy pod mleczkiem nie kryje się coś niepokojącego. NIe wiadomo jaka była temperatura w noc po wylaniu ... takie tam dywagacje - dlatego wolałabym, żeby kierbud obejrzał. To trochę za duże...


rozdrapałam tę rysę ale pod nią nic nie ma tylko beton, nie ma pęknięcia, rysa wygląda tak jakby ktoś ją na wierzchu wymalował  :Confused:

----------


## R&K

> chyba nigdy w życiu nie przyglądałam się tak prognozom pogody, skaczę z jednego kanału na drugi, czuję się jakbym czytała horoskopy we wszystkich dostępnych gazetach... i ten ciężar na sercu  też tak macie czy to ja fiksuję? na dzień dzisiejszy martwią mnie dwudniowe zapowiedzi deszczu, mam zadeskowany cały domek pod strop i stal na działce. stal pewnie przykryje ale czy te deszcze nie zaszkodzą dechom ?


zmokną , później wyschną ...

----------


## pan Żubr

> chyba nigdy w życiu nie przyglądałam się tak prognozom pogody, skaczę z jednego kanału na drugi, czuję się jakbym czytała horoskopy we wszystkich dostępnych gazetach... i ten ciężar na sercu  też tak macie czy to ja fiksuję? na dzień dzisiejszy martwią mnie dwudniowe zapowiedzi deszczu, mam zadeskowany cały domek pod strop i stal na działce. stal pewnie przykryje ale czy te deszcze nie zaszkodzą dechom ?


też sprawdzam pogodę i z moich obserwacji wynika, że meteorolodzy nie potrafią przewidzieć pogody na następny dzień a co dopiero później.

----------


## pukul

> też sprawdzam pogodę i z moich obserwacji wynika, że meteorolodzy nie potrafią przewidzieć pogody na następny dzień a co dopiero później.


też prawda  :smile:  mało tego oglądam na kanale X - zapowiadają deszcz za kilka minut na kanale Y słoneczko  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

muruje... od 3 dni muruje nieprzerwania (no czasem spie, albo cos tam zjem czy wyskocze po cement i piach :smile: )

prawie 400 bloczkow juz stoi, kurde jak pogoda bedzie sprzyjac to moze do konca tygdnie skoncze murki fundamentowe.

pomaga mi troche tesc - na tyle na ile fizycznie da rade, bardzo chce pomagac synek niespelna 5 letni, zona inwestorka rowniez, ale na razie to za ciezka praca dla nich...

w kazdym razie z kazdym bloczkiem blizej konca  :big grin:

----------


## Atlanta

> myślicie że wszystko na tacy dostaniecie??


A nie?  :wink: 

Tomaszu A.-szacunek, podziwiam osoby, które samodzielnie budują

----------


## Ewiczka_73

> Witam Ewiczka_73 
> My też budujemy dom szkieletowy w olicach Poznania, fundamenty już wymurowane, podwalina położona, w przyszłym tygodniu ruszamy z konstrukcją, a propos ile płaciliście za kubik drewna i jakie to drewno stosujecie na konstrukcję? Może pochwalisz się też jaki to projekt? My budujemy wg projektu "szpak" biura MTM domy w stylu. 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie i również życzę powodzenie w przedsięwzięciu.


My mamy projekt indywidualny. Drewno właśnie jedzie ze Szwecji. Koszt m3 drewna z 0% VAT przy zakupie na firmę ok 1100 zł za deski 45/195 czterostronnie strugane, fazowane brzegi i suszone komorowo. Mogę Tobie podesłać namiary na priv na firmę, która nam sprowadza drewno ze Szwecji. Polecił ich nasz znajomy, który wybudował już dom z ich drewna. Mają i deskę tarasową i szalówkę drewnianą. 
Mogę podesłać również rzutu domu.

Życzę powodzenia. Ładny wsz domek. A jakie macie ocieplenie w ścianach i kolejne warstwy ścian zew.? Czym chcecie ogrzewać, bo my zwykłym prądem i wszyscy na łącznie ze specjalistami z forum pukają się w głowę.

----------


## tomanek4

> Życzę powodzenia. Ładny wsz domek. A jakie macie ocieplenie w ścianach i kolejne warstwy ścian zew.? Czym chcecie ogrzewać, bo my zwykłym prądem i wszyscy na łącznie ze specjalistami z forum pukają się w głowę.


Ewiczka dzięki ale drewno już may kupione, w poniedziałek właśnie przyjeżdza samochod z tartaku i będziemy szykować konstrukcję do montażu, ale właściwie to podeślij namiry na priv, może się okaże że jeszcze będą deski na taras potrzebne, no i rzuty projektu też chętnie obejrzymy  :smile:  

Nasza ściana to płyta GK (oprócz pokoju dziennego, gdzie założymy deskę), folia paroizolacyjna, wełna 20 cm, foila wiatrochronna, deska elewacyjna.

----------


## tomanek4

Co do ogrzewania to gaz i kominek, zastanawiamy się teraz nad wyborem kominów, spory wątek własnie przeczytałem a tak nie wiem jaki komin wybrać , systemowy czy murowany, z blachą kwasoodporną czy ceramiką, co do gazu to chyba ceramika ale pod kominek  :Confused:  Co do ogrzewania prądem nie wypowiem się bo nie jestem fachowcem w tej dziedzinie ale czytałem już posty gdzie ktoś z forumowiczów opisywał jak obliczył że inne ogrzewanie mu sie nie opłaca... więc być może i w waszym przypadku będzie ok, ja osobiście chyba bym miał obawy przed zastosowaniem prądu, no chyba że będziecie mieli takie ociplenie jak w domu pasywnym... Ja sam długo się zastanawiałem nad wyborem ogrzewania i też nie do końca jestem przekonany czy dobrze robię, polaceno mi też powietrzną pompę ciepła...

----------


## Grzaneczki

> Co do ogrzewania to gaz i kominek, zastanawiamy się teraz nad wyborem kominów, spory wątek własnie przeczytałem a tak nie wiem jaki komin wybrać , systemowy czy murowany, z blachą kwasoodporną czy ceramiką, co do gazu to chyba ceramika ale pod kominek  ...Ja sam długo się zastanawiałem nad wyborem ogrzewania i też nie do końca jestem przekonany czy dobrze robię, polaceno mi też powietrzną pompę ciepła...


my też mamy takie dylematy, na razie w planach jest kominek (z kominem murowanym) oraz gaz (komin systemowy do każdego rodzaju paliwa, gdybyśmy kiedyś zmienili ogrzewanie na paliwo stałe) też nie wiemy czy to dobry wybór?

----------


## [email protected]

Mam pytanko czy udało się komuś z Was zmienić wpisy w Miejscowym Planie Zagospodarowania Przestrzenngo??????

----------


## Nefer

> rozdrapałam tę rysę ale pod nią nic nie ma tylko beton, nie ma pęknięcia, rysa wygląda tak jakby ktoś ją na wierzchu wymalował


No to raczej nie masz się czym martwić. A kierbud co na to ?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Mam pytanko czy udało się komuś z Was zmienić wpisy w Miejscowym Planie Zagospodarowania Przestrzenngo??????


nam sie poszczescilo i Plan zmienil sie sam zanim zdarzylismy zlorzyc wniosek o zmiane...

generalnie orientowalem sie jak to zalatwic i jest to mozliwe, ale niestety trwa bardzo dlugo...

burmistrz/prezydent ma bowiazek conajmniej raz podczas swojej kadencji pochylic sie nad wnioskowanymi zmianami w planie, cala procedura liczy sie w zasadzie w miesiacach i to minimum kilkunastu miesiacach

generalnie jest tak ze ustawa obowiazkiem finansowania zmian i prac nam MPZP obarcza budzety gmin, jednak praktyka powszechnie stosowana jest ze kosztami zmian o ktore ktos wnioskuje ten ktos jest obciazany...oczywiscie nie wprost bo tak nie wolno, ale skolei nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby mieszkaniec przekazal na rzecz gminy dobrowolna i oficjalna darowizne 

podsumowujac: da sie (jesli te zmiany maja sens) ale latwo ani tanio raczej nie bedzie, a napewno nie bedzie szybko

----------


## [email protected]

a jaki może być koszt tego???

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> a jaki może być koszt tego???



nie wiem, ale zakladam ze sa to kwoty co najmniej z 3 jak nie z 4 zerami...

----------


## Beti44

> No to raczej nie masz się czym martwić. A kierbud co na to ?


Nie wiem, jeszcze się z nim nie widziałam, i po cichu myślę, że będę chyba musiała zatrudnić inwestora zastępczego, bo sama nie dam rady :eek: 
pewnie zwracam uwagę na bzdury a istotnych rzeczy nie wyłapię  ::-(: ( 
Płyta schnie podlewana dość ciepłym deszczem, ale w prawym narożniku stoi woda i nie wiem czy to dobrze czy źle, bo może płyta jest krzywa  ::-(: 
dość mocno skrobałam te zacieki i nic pod nimi nie było,to straszne wybudować dom kiedy ma się tylko wiedzę teoretyczną i to zwykle nie pełną i w dodatku jest się kobietą a murarze to zwykle mężczyźni  :wink:

----------


## madzia22r

Na nasz wniosek byl zmieniany plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego. Trwalo to chyba ponad rok, kosztowalo nas ponad 7000zl, a pierwszy koszt jaki byl podawany to cos ok 15000zl. Inny urbanista zrobil to za polowe ale trwalo to strasznie dlugo.

----------


## Nefer

> Nie wiem, jeszcze się z nim nie widziałam, i po cichu myślę, że będę chyba musiała zatrudnić inwestora zastępczego, bo sama nie dam rady
> pewnie zwracam uwagę na bzdury a istotnych rzeczy nie wyłapię ( 
> Płyta schnie podlewana dość ciepłym deszczem, ale w prawym narożniku stoi woda i nie wiem czy to dobrze czy źle, bo może płyta jest krzywa 
> dość mocno skrobałam te zacieki i nic pod nimi nie było,to straszne wybudować dom kiedy ma się tylko wiedzę teoretyczną i to zwykle nie pełną i w dodatku jest się kobietą a murarze to zwykle mężczyźni


Nie przejmuj się, że jesteś kobietą i że nic nie wiesz. Od tego masz internet. Tylko od Ciebie zależy czy będziesz partnerem do rozmów z ekipami czy nie. Ale musisz się niestety nieco pouczyć na każdym etapie - bo nie mając wiedzy dasz sobie wcisnąć każdą ciemnotę  :smile: 
Kałuża nie jest żadnym problemem  :smile:  :smile:  Z tego się nie strzela  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## julo23

Rozglądam się za porothermą 30 P+W  z HDS.   
Kupował ktoś ostatnio, gdzie najtaniej ?
Zawiercie,  woj. Śląskie.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Rozglądam się za porothermą 30 P+W  z HDS.   
> Kupował ktoś ostatnio, gdzie najtaniej ?
> Zawiercie,  woj. Śląskie.


Ja kupowałem 25 P+W z rozładunkiem, niestety nie w śląskim. 5,40 PLN z dowozem i rozładunkiem gdzie majster pokazał.

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

> Rozglądam się za porothermą 30 P+W  z HDS.   
> Kupował ktoś ostatnio, gdzie najtaniej ?
> Zawiercie,  woj. Śląskie.


Ja kupowałam w marcu 30 P+W ale bez HDS - pracuje w firmie gdzie mamy samochody z HDS-em więc miałam transport   :smile:  a pustaki najtaniej nabyłam w BUD-MAX na Daszyńskiego - ostro negocjować i można dostać dobrą cenę  :smile:  w razie "W" proszę pytać co i jak bo jestem już przy dachu więc co nieco poglądu na ceny w Zawierciu i okolicy posiadam i w miarę możliwości pomogę  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## max-maniacy

a my dostaliśmy dziś PNB!!! 
Jeszcze tylko dwa tygodnie... a później jeszcze tydzień i  ZACZYNAMY  :wave:

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

> a my dostaliśmy dziś PNB!!! 
> Jeszcze tylko dwa tygodnie... a później jeszcze tydzień i  ZACZYNAMY


a więc powodzonka w dalszych pracach :roll eyes:

----------


## anamej

Ja kupowałam Wienebergera z hdsem jesienią w Siemianowiach Śl. - hurtownia Dombud. Tam było najtaniej natenczas.

----------


## Renia i Grzes

*Witam, mam pytanie, bo teraz się zastanawiamy z mężem nad wyborem pustaków. I jesteśmy w kropce. Czy budować się z maxów czy porotherma? Bardzo proszę o radę-jeśli ktoś by mi wymienił wady  izalety obu materiałów. Chcemy to rozpatrzeć i się spokojnie zastanowić. Bardzo dziękuję za pomoc*

----------


## R&K

na forum w wątku *porotherm czy beton komórkowy*

  masz wszystko szczegółowo opisane

----------


## Atlanta

Jakie wybraliście okna?

----------


## pukul

ja jeszcze nie wiem  :sad:  oknoplast albo jezierski. inne są jak dla nas za drogie
forum coś zamarło... to chyba dobrze - bo wszyscy budują  :smile:  my zbroimy strop

----------


## aksamitka

my wybralismy oknoplus , drzwi zewnetrzne CAL, zastanawiam sie jeszce nad drzwiami zewnwtrzymi do pom gosp i drzwiami pomiedzy garazem a domem?

----------


## lilly20

Na forum ucichło.... u nas storp pięknie sobie ''dojrzewa''  :smile:  i czekamy na więźbę ma być w przyszły tygodniu. Powodzenia dla Wszystkich  :wiggle:

----------


## Danonki

> ja jeszcze nie wiem  oknoplast albo jezierski. inne są jak dla nas za drogie
> forum coś zamarło... to chyba dobrze - bo wszyscy budują  my zbroimy strop


u nas tez dzisiaj strop sie zbroil. 
okien jeszcze nie wybralismy

----------


## Atlanta

U nas strop nad garażem się układa, lada dzień i nad domem. 

Okna-na chwilę obecną Petecki ale jeszcze decyzja ostateczna nie zapadła.

----------


## S.P.

No to chyba faktycznie przyszedł czas na stropy. U mnie kończą zbrojenie i jutro leją beton na strop.

----------


## kupiecjudex

To idziemy łeb w łeb, u mnie też dziś kończą zbroić żebra rozdzielcze na 13 - tą zmówiona grucha , lejemy strop!!!

----------


## lilly20

My mamy teraz trochę odpoczynku, strop sobie pięknie dosycha, miesiąc ma być w szałunkach to co musi w nich być...  :smile:  Był podlewany żeby mógł sobie dojrzewać i nie ma na szczęście żadnych pęknięć, rys. I od czerwca budujemy ściany piętra  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## aksuda

my szykujemy się do wylania stropu w przyszłym tygodniu, teraz szukamy więźby, dachówkę wstępnie mamy też wybraną ale ostateczna decyzja zostanie podjęta po niedzieli :rotfl:

----------


## HAL9000

> Proponuję teraz zapisać ceny po jakich możecie kupić materiały i np sprawdzić w dniu rozpoczęcia budowy np kwiecień , jaka będzie różnia. Bo sądze , że bardzo niewielka. Najbardziej może podrożec drewno konstrukcyjne, reszta racze nie albo minimalnie.


Potwierdzam. W stosunku do wyceny ze stycznia kiedy byłem na etapie PNB cena bloczków z BK 600 wzrosła w mojej hurtowni o 10 groszy. Za to udało mi się zbić trochę cenę za beton i w sumie wyszło podobnie. Biorąc pod uwagę, że przez 3 m-ce pieniądze leżały na oprocentowanym koncie to praktycznie wyszło na to samo. Jedynie właśnie podrożało drewno. Niestety żaden tartak nie chciał przetrzymywać u siebie więźby do chwili kiedy będę jej potrzebował  :sad: 
A tak poza tym to od miesiąca budujemy :smile:  Początkowo było trochę problemów, od których mało nie posiwiałem, ale koniec końców 19.03 ruszyliśmy. Aktualnie firma kończy murować ściany fundamentowe, jak dobrze pójdzie to w przyszłym tygodniu będzie poziom 0. Trochę myślałem, że pójdzie szybciej (i jak czytam wpisy innych to utwierdzam się w tym), ale firma robi naprawdę porządnie i czysto więc nie poganiam.

----------


## julo23

Ja właśnie zalałem tydzień temu ławy,  poszło niecałe 35m betonu B25. 
Ławy spore bo 80x40.
W poniedziałek murujemy bloczkami betonowymi.

----------


## Beti44

Mój dom już stoi, w poniedziałek wchodzą cieśle na dach, więźba już jest  :big lol:  chyba rzeczywiście uda mi się podczas wakacji zamieszkać. 
Okna zamówiłam, VEKA, pakiet trójszybowy z ciepłym montażem, ciepłe parapety do tego, ale mam problem z drzwiami zewnętrznymi nie mam pojęcia na jakie się zdecydować :ohmy:  mają być energooszczędne, białe i nie rujnujące mnie finansowo :tongue: 
Dostałam też fajną wycenę rekuperatora Brookwent  i chyba na niego się zdecyduję

----------


## aksamitka

> zastanawiam sie jeszcze nad drzwiami zewnętrznymi do pom gosp i drzwiami pomiędzy garażem a domem?



macie jakies typy? nie mam zielonego pojecia jakie drzwi beda dobre ale w sensownej cenie? :Confused:

----------


## ki9

U nas też postępy: mamy już własną studnię i prąd budowlany  :tongue:

----------


## pukul

> Na forum ucichło.... u nas storp pięknie sobie ''dojrzewa''  i czekamy na więźbę ma być w przyszły tygodniu. Powodzenia dla Wszystkich


ile musi strop "dojrzewać" ? ? ? u nas panowie mówią - w piątek zalany w poniedziałek ściany... i coś mi tu nie pasuje. chyba za szybko. może ich wstrzymam?

----------


## pukul

dziś zrobiłam małe podsumowanie i wyszło mi 80 tyś!!! myślałam że będzie troche mniej - niby wszędzie upusty, rabaty, prowizje  :smile:

----------


## autorus

> Ja właśnie zalałem tydzień temu ławy,  poszło niecałe 35m betonu B25. 
> Ławy spore bo 80x40.
> W poniedziałek murujemy bloczkami betonowymi.


Też się nie mogę doczekać lania ław  :smile:  Pewnie za jakiś miesiąc dopiero  :sad:

----------


## mkslonik

siemka ja dziś odebrałem sobie drewno z tartaku na stół olchę i trochę świerka. Niestety olcha jest mokra złożyłem na stosie  ja sobie i ma teraz zagadkę czy mogę z niej zrobić stół grillowy (typu piwny)czy muszę dobrze najpierw wysuszyć.

----------


## lilly20

> ile musi strop "dojrzewać" ? ? ? u nas panowie mówią - w piątek zalany w poniedziałek ściany... i coś mi tu nie pasuje. chyba za szybko. może ich wstrzymam?


Po wylaniu płyty na stanie 0 weszli po czterech dniach murować ściany i nic się nie stało ale na strop wejdą duuuuużo później. To, że można po nim chodzić nie znaczy, ze można od razu stawiać ściany. Wspólnie z wykonawcą zdecydowaliśmy, ze wejdą po 30 dniach - to jest długo i zapewne można wcześniej, dużo osób nie czeka aż tak długo. My mamy strop z terivy II, jest wyższa niż ta standardowa, betonu jest dużo. U nas po tygodniu będą powoli rozszałowywać niektóre elementy. To decyzja inwestora a wykonawca niech bierze odpowiedzialność. Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## ulka76

Hejka wszystkim bociankom  :smile: 
U nas też pomalutku ale do przodu ...  

Przygotowanie do wykopów pod fundamenty

Wykopane i za zbrojone ławy 


Przyjechała gruszka  :no: 

Wylanie ław ( mąż w roli głównej)

Już gotowe wylane ławy ...


Teraz nas czeka szalowanie fundamentów....

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a jest tu jeszcze ktos kto tak jak ja tyra w pojedynke, bez wykonawcow ?

----------


## tomanek4

> a jest tu jeszcze ktos kto tak jak ja tyra w pojedynke, bez wykonawcow ?


W pojedynkę to może nie, ale przygotowujemy konstrukcję(dom szkieletowy) we dwóch, od wtorku zaczynamy stawiać we trzech lub czterech, mniej ludzi to niemal niemożliwe (no może i możliwe ale na pewno o wiele berdziej czasochłonne) i mija się z celem, dom szkieletowy ma tę zaletę że stawia się go dość szybko więc tak powinno być...

----------


## KRISTEL

> a jest tu jeszcze ktos kto tak jak ja tyra w pojedynke, bez wykonawcow ?


tak,my stawiamy ,a dokładnie mój mąż.obecnie szykuje się do wylewania chudziaka.

----------


## rafus12

> Też się nie mogę doczekać lania ław  Pewnie za jakiś miesiąc dopiero


A co ja mam powiedziec - kiedy my dopiero w czerwcu bedziemy lac lawy :mad: 
Powiedzcie mi - czy na etapie wykonywania stanu zerowego robiliscie przerwe zeby ZUK wykonal przylacze wody czy po prostu rurke wykonawca zatapial?

-rafus

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> tak,my stawiamy ,a dokładnie mój mąż.obecnie szykuje się do wylewania chudziaka.



super :smile:  czyli macie taki uklad jak u nas: wspolnie jestesmy inwestorami, ja sam (a twoj maz) to wykonawca, muraz, zbrojarz i specjalista od wszelkie brudnej roboty  :smile: 

moze machnij jakis dziennik? chetnie pokibicuje. tym samym zapraszam do nas do dziennika, gosci tam juz kilkoro takich wlasnie wlasnorecznie budujacych inwestorow  :smile: 

powodzenia!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> A co ja mam powiedziec - kiedy my dopiero w czerwcu bedziemy lac lawy
> Powiedzcie mi - czy na etapie wykonywania stanu zerowego robiliscie przerwe zeby ZUK wykonal przylacze wody czy po prostu rurke wykonawca zatapial?
> 
> -rafus


robi sie przepusty na wode, kanalize i prad, opcjonalnie (jesli od razy ze stanem "0" lejesz posadzke na gruncie) trzeba rozprowadzic rury od analizy pod posadzka pamietajac o koniecznych spadkach.

ja jeszcze muruje murki fundamentowe, ale przepusty zostawilem

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## nightwalker24

witam 
ja również wszystko wykonuję sam całą budowę

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Brawo Panowie! 

takie budowanie cieszy najbardziej chyba  :big grin:

----------


## bitter

Mnie tam cieszy jak inni robią a ja patrzę jak rośnie  :tongue:

----------


## autorus

mnie też. I powiem wam że często to jest nawet cięższa robota tak dyrygować i sprawdzać.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> mnie też. I powiem wam że często to jest nawet cięższa robota tak dyrygować i sprawdzać.


samego siebie tez trzeba sprawdzac, a dyrygowac jak przywioza materialy  :smile:

----------


## ulka76

A nie myślcie że u nas buduje firma.....
Firmą u nas jest mój tato i mój mąż :wiggle: , no i ja oczywiści przynieś - wynieś (a taki to dopiero się oplącze)

----------


## ulka76

A na dowód tego w sobotę zaszalowali już część fundamentów....

 i naprawdę to cieszy jak widać że robota idzie do przodu, 
może pomalutku ,ale za to o ile taniej :wiggle:

----------


## HAL9000

U nas początek był 19 marca, ale dopiero teraz będziemy kończyli stan zero - z powodu szkód górniczych miałem skomplikowane ławy i zbrojenie - całość dość praco i czasochłonna. Ale ekipa muszę powiedzieć, że bardzo porządna i czysta. Jakby ktoś budował w okolicach Rybnika to z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić.
Ps. Chętnie też bym sam budował, ale kiedyś trzeba na to budowanie zapracować :smile:

----------


## bitter

No to ja też się pochwalę. 

*Pierwsza łopata wbita 23 marca:*



*a do dzisiaj mamy:*

----------


## milina

ale fajnie tym którzy moga sami budować  :big grin:  też bym chętnie sama zbudowała dom,ale nikt z mojej rodziny nic się nie zna na budowlance więc wyzykowac nie będziemy  :tongue: 





> ile musi strop "dojrzewać" ? ? ? u nas panowie mówią - w piątek zalany w poniedziałek ściany... i coś mi tu nie pasuje. chyba za szybko. może ich wstrzymam?


 u nas czekają minimum 3tyg  :yes: 

*ulka* no i zaraz fundamenty będą skończone  :big grin:  super  :yes:  aż oko cieszą takie zdjęcia  :wink: 

*bitter* eee no robota szybko idzie  :big grin:

----------


## lilly20

*bitter* ale Wam mury urosły, pięnie. Kawał dobrej roboty zrobiony. Jeszcze kilka dni a będziesz na tym samym etapie budowy co ja  :smile:  Powodzenia i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

3 strony mamy obsypane... 40 ton ziemi zniknelo nie wiadomo gdzie  :smile:

----------


## Danonki

i ja się pochwalę  :big grin: 

zaczęliśmy 28 marca

6 kwietnia mielismy stan zero

tak było wczoraj


a dzisiaj przyjeżdża grucha i zalewamy strop, schody

ps. tylko że my budujemy nieduży dom (parter ok 63m2+ 24m2 garaż)

----------


## max-maniacy

> a jest tu jeszcze ktos kto tak jak ja tyra w pojedynke, bez wykonawcow ?


my dopiero będziemy zaczynać, ale plan jest taki, że jak najbardziej własnymi ręcyma :smile:  do pomocy będziemy mieli kumpla fachowca. też myślę, ze daje to ogromną frajdę i satysfakcję.

----------


## frelka

> Frelko,  nie wiem co powiedział bo się z nim nie widziałam i nie wiem czy on to widział. Obserwuję to, może to tylko nic nie znacząca rysa. Ale na zimne trzeba dmuchać, zwłaszcza, że jest się laikiem w sprawach budowlanych.
> Grzaneczko ile masz metrów od granicy działki do wodociągu i kanalizacji? interesuje mnie to bo też muszę pociągnąć wodę i kanalizację ok 40m w najlepszym wypadku lub 70 m w najgorszym.


Dopiero dziś zauważyłam, że odpowiedziałaś  :smile: 
Mogę napisać, jak u nas było z wodą?  :wink: 
Projekt - ok 700zł, przyłączenie dwóch domów, odległość ok 70m. Wykonanie - ok. 7500zł.

Projektant był dla wodociągów obojętny, ale przy wyborze wykonawcy prosiliśmy o namiary na firmy w okolicy. Mąż pojeździł, poszukał i wynegocjował cenę. Co ważne, nie było problemów na linii wykonawca-wodociągi, a my nie musieliśmy się praktycznie angażować w odbiory.

----------


## lilly20

*frelka* mogę prosić o namiar na firmę, która Wam robiła to przyłącze? Też budujemy w Zabrzu  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## bury_kocur

Cześć Bociany!
Przebrnęłam przez 111 stron Waszych postów :yes:  i nareszcie mogę się dołączyć.
Z tego co widzę, mamy najmniejszą działkę ze wszystkich - tylko 380 mkw i do tego 13 m szerokości, dom też nieduży - 120m, bez garażu (bo się nie zmieścił  :tongue: ), za to w odpowiadającej nam lokalizacji, czyli pełna cywilizacja, ale tereny zielone, cisza, spokój i kury nawet hodują w sąsiedztwie  :wink: 
U nas poszło bardzo szybko - od decyzji o budowie do wybrania działki, zrobienia projektu i złożenia wniosku o PnB minęły chyba 2 miesiące  :wink:  Czyli piorunem, o ile się orientuję. Projekt mamy indywidualny, z wyglądu podobny do tego: http://www.assaprojekt.pl/domy.php?id=94 , ale w środku całkiem inaczej - przede wszystkim mamy poddasze użytkowe i układ też niepodobny.
Marzyła nam się parterówka, najlepiej z płaskim dachem, skrajnie nowoczesna, ale nie było szans - mpzp przewiduje dach min 30 stopni, a pow. zabudowy nie większą niż 25% działki - czyli u nas... 95 mkw  :big grin: 
Mimo tego myślę, że uda nam się stworzyć dom na nasze potrzeby i gust, w dodatku za bardzo małe pieniądze - bo tylko takie mamy  :big grin: 

Na chwilę obecną sprawy wyglądają tak: mamy już PnB, prąd na działce i całą resztę mediów w drodze, przymierzamy się właśnie do przyłącza wod-kan (mam nadzieję, że uda się tak szybko załatwić, jak dotąd) i za jakieś 4 tyg ruszamy pełną parą  :smile:  Będę tu zaglądać często!

----------


## bury_kocur

Pomyślałam sobie, że jak już się zalogowałam, to od razu zapytam forumowych wyjadaczy, co myślą. Sprawa dotyczy ścian zewnętrznych. Robiąc projekt, uparłam się na silikaty i tak mam - zewn. 24, działowe 12. I wszystko byłoby proste, gdyby nie fakt, że dostałam naprawdę dobrą ofertę na ytonga, zatem postanowiliśmy zrobić zewn. z ytonga, a działowe z silikatów (nie chcę odpuścić  :wink: ). Ale czytając Wasze posty, przeraziłam się, że 12 cm styro, które mam w projekcie, to będzie za mało i w ogóle śmiech na sali. Logiczne więc, że trzeba byłoby dać więcej - ale uwaga - mam 10 cm luzu na całej szerokości działki, odliczając budynek i minimalne odległości od granic. Czyli mogę zrobić ytonga z max. 15-cm ociepleniem, żeby się na styk zmieścić (no, zostaną 4 cm  :wink: ). Zainspirowana wywodami Artura, zaczęłam rozważać opcję 18 cm silikatu i 20 cm ocieplenia. Jak myślicie - co będzie lepsze: 24 ytonga + 15 styro czy 18 cm silikat i 20 cm styro? Taniej mnie wychodzi opcja 1, ale to nie są aż tak miażdżące różnice, żeby się nie zastanawiać nad 2...
Pomóżcie!

----------


## frelka

> *frelka* mogę prosić o namiar na firmę, która Wam robiła to przyłącze? Też budujemy w Zabrzu  Pozdrawiam


Ok, widzę, że powinnam zmienić dane w profilu.
W tej chwili mieszkamy w Zabrzu, ale dom budujemy w gminie Gierałtowice i to z tej gminy mamy firmę (z Przyszowic dokładnie).
Niemniej wyślę dane na priw, bo gościu wydawał się obrotny i może poradzi sobie i w Zabrzu  :smile:

----------


## bitter

> Pomyślałam sobie, że jak już się zalogowałam, to od razu zapytam forumowych wyjadaczy, co myślą. Sprawa dotyczy ścian zewnętrznych. Robiąc projekt, uparłam się na silikaty i tak mam - zewn. 24, działowe 12. I wszystko byłoby proste, gdyby nie fakt, że dostałam naprawdę dobrą ofertę na ytonga, zatem postanowiliśmy zrobić zewn. z ytonga, a działowe z silikatów (nie chcę odpuścić ). Ale czytając Wasze posty, przeraziłam się, że 12 cm styro, które mam w projekcie, to będzie za mało i w ogóle śmiech na sali. Logiczne więc, że trzeba byłoby dać więcej - ale uwaga - mam 10 cm luzu na całej szerokości działki, odliczając budynek i minimalne odległości od granic. Czyli mogę zrobić ytonga z max. 15-cm ociepleniem, żeby się na styk zmieścić (no, zostaną 4 cm ). Zainspirowana wywodami Artura, zaczęłam rozważać opcję 18 cm silikatu i 20 cm ocieplenia. Jak myślicie - co będzie lepsze: 24 ytonga + 15 styro czy 18 cm silikat i 20 cm styro? Taniej mnie wychodzi opcja 1, ale to nie są aż tak miażdżące różnice, żeby się nie zastanawiać nad 2...
> Pomóżcie!


Cena materiału na ściany jest kompletnie nieistotna bo stanowi zazwyczaj ledwie 3-4% ceny domu. Buduj z silikatu 18 i nie kombinuj. Ocieplenie 20cm to zazwyczaj optymalne ocieplenie, 12cm to tylko i wyłącznie przy bardzo tanim źródle ogrzewania typu PCi lub drewno. Jednakże i tak warto dać minimum 15.Spójrz w mój dziennik zobaczysz jak grubość ocieplenia wpływa na rachunki.

----------


## Danonki

my dajemy 15cm styropianu grafitowego (w planach był 15 biały, ale czytając ten wątek zdecydowałam się na grafitowy aby właśnie nie dawać grubszego białego). Mam nadzieje, ze to byl sluszny wybor

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

u nas BK w klasie 600 i na to styropian 12-15cm, sam jeszcze nie wiem, generalnie w projekcie mamy 12, ale kto wie   :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

A u mnie będzie Energo 36,5 i zostawiona furtka na 12 cm ocieplenia.

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

To i ja się pochwalę. Pierwsza łopata 1 marca. A tak wygląda nasz oliwka na wczoraj  :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

> ? Ryzykant Wg mnie ściana 1W to podwójna strata kasy pierwsza jako inwestycja a druga w rachunkach za ogrzewanie 
> Jeśli zostawiona furtka na ocieplenie to jaki jest sens inwestycji w 36,5 ? Wg mojej opinii nie ma żadnego 
> Ale jest ryzyko-jest zabawa


Straty kasy brak bo energo 36,5 kupiłem w cenie *baaardzo* zbliżonej do 24/400 w sumie za cały materiał na swój dom zapłaciłem 1 tys (słownie jeden tysiąc) więcej niż przy tej 24

----------


## plusfoto

Razem z klejem, paletą i robocizną bo mam już wyliczoną około 125 zetów brutto.

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

> Straty kasy brak bo energo 36,5 kupiłem w cenie *baaardzo* zbliżonej do 24/400 w sumie za cały materiał na swój dom zapłaciłem 1 tys (słownie jeden tysiąc) więcej niż przy tej 24


Wygląda na to, że 36,5 ENERGO wyniósł Ciebie ok. 8,30 ? - gdzie normalne ceny to ok 13,00 i więcej
Ja za 24 płaciłem 7,66

----------


## plusfoto

> Wygląda na to, że 36,5 ENERGO wyniósł Ciebie ok. 8,30 ? - gdzie normalne ceny to ok 13,00 i więcej
> Ja za 24 płaciłem 7,66


Za 42 palety + paleta kleju zapłaciłem 15K. Ale wyjaśnię że kupiłem od kogoś kto chciał budować ale z pewnych względów musiał zrezygnować. Materiał jest świeży z fabryki wyjechał w połowie marca i leży na składzie bo nawet z tamtąd go nie odebrał.

----------


## bury_kocur

Cześć Tomaszu!  :smile: 
Fajnie, że się pojawiłeś, bo czytając wątek zauważyłam, że jako chyba jedyny planujesz krycie blachą na rąbek stojący - a ja też  :smile: , więc mam pytanie - na co się zdecydowałeś (bo my chyba na Ruukki classic) i czy widziałeś gdzieś to na żywo? Ponieważ mieszkamy nie tak daleko od siebie, podjechałabym zobaczyć, bo u nas w hurtowniach bida - nikt nie ma na ekspozycji, a jedyny dach do obejrzenia jest kryty blachą classic premium, która się trochę różni od classic.
Pozdro dla sąsiada z regionu  :wink:

----------


## jarko17

Witam :wink: 



Bardzo proszę o pomoc.
Otóż mam problem z wykonawcą a mianowicie chodzi o Fakturę.

Byłem z wykonawcą umówiony "na gębę" (bez umowy) na 53.000zł za wybudowanie domu od podstaw po dach.
Dzisiaj zapytał mnie czy chce fakturę. Ja powiedziałem, że nie potrzebuję, po czym zakomunikował mi, że on mi wystawi fakturę i będę musiał zapłacić Vat. 
Jak się umawiam na 53.000 to chcę zapłacić 53.000 a nie jeszcze ponad 4000 zł VATU!
Co mam z tym fantem zrobić? 
Jak z gwarancją potem na budynek? Mówi że bez faktury nie ma gwarancji.
Proszę o pomoc :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

Wykonawcy z którymi rozmawiałem zawsze podawali cenę netto i to zaznaczali. Przynajmniej w moim przypadku tak było. Zalezy jak się umówiłeś czy że 53 do ręki i się rozchodzicie czy była mowa tylko o 53. Jeśli tego nie uzgodniliście to tego sporu nie wygrasz.

----------


## jarko17

Hmm no była mowa o 53.000... Nie zaznaczał, ze netto więc myślałem, że to cena końcowa brutto:/ eh

----------


## aksamitka

wg mnie jezeli wykonawca podal 53000 to to oznacza brutto- Ciebie  jako koncowego platnika ( detaliste)nie interesuje cena  netto , co wiecej wykonawca nie ma prawa podawac Ci ceny netto a potem doliczać Ci VAT ( który przecież moze byc rożny a ty nie musisz wiedziec jaki on jest). Mioim zdaniem chce cie naciagnac na dodatkowa kasa. Czy w sklepie spozywczym pani podaje ci cene netto chleba?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Cześć Tomaszu! 
> Fajnie, że się pojawiłeś, bo czytając wątek zauważyłam, że jako chyba jedyny planujesz krycie blachą na rąbek stojący - a ja też , więc mam pytanie - na co się zdecydowałeś (bo my chyba na Ruukki classic) i czy widziałeś gdzieś to na żywo? Ponieważ mieszkamy nie tak daleko od siebie, podjechałabym zobaczyć, bo u nas w hurtowniach bida - nikt nie ma na ekspozycji, a jedyny dach do obejrzenia jest kryty blachą classic premium, która się trochę różni od classic.
> Pozdro dla sąsiada z regionu


hej hej :smile: 

do dachu mam jeszcze tak daleko ze nie zastanawiamy sie nad konkretna firma. wiemy natomiast ze kolor bedzie ciemnoszary/szary (nie czarny, nie antracytowy, nie zbyt jasny ani nie zbyt ciemny, ot taki w sam raz :smile: )

na zywca widzielismy to gdzies kiedys przejazdem w drodze z wakacji :smile:  taka milosc od pierwszego wejrzenia :smile:

----------


## jarko17

> wg mnie jezeli wykonawca podal 53000 to to oznacza brutto- Ciebie  jako koncowego platnika ( detaliste)nie interesuje cena  netto , co wiecej wykonawca nie ma prawa podawac Ci ceny netto a potem doliczać Ci VAT ( który przecież moze byc rożny a ty nie musisz wiedziec jaki on jest). Mioim zdaniem chce cie naciagnac na dodatkowa kasa. Czy w sklepie spozywczym pani podaje ci cene netto chleba?


Dzięki za radę. Jutro mu to przedstawię i zobaczymy co powie. Będę obstawał przy swoim bo wg. mnie to zagranie jest po prostu nie fair.
Dzięki raz jeszcze!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Dzięki za radę. Jutro mu to przedstawię i zobaczymy co powie. Będę obstawał przy swoim bo wg. mnie to zagranie jest po prostu nie fair.
> Dzięki raz jeszcze!



zastanow sie tylko co bedzie jesli sciany zaczna ci pekac a gosc sie wypnie z reklamacja, w jaki sposób wymusisz na nim dotrzymania gwarancji/rekojmi nie majac w reku FV bedacej dowodem ze wykonal dla ciebie to zlecenie...

niestety, nie masz umowy - byla "na gebe", i o ile to ze nie gosc nie wystawia FV to juz jego klopot w razie "w" to jednak brak umowy to twoj klopot jesli cokolwiek z domem zacznie sie dziac

podsumowujac na przyszlosc, na FV moze i mozna machnac reka, ale umowe na pismie zawsze trzeba miec, a to czy ktos od niej zaplaci nalezny podatek to juz jego problem


*EDIT*: po przemysleniu, na twoim miejscu bedac zrobil bym tak:
przelknal bym ta gorzka pigulke w postaci koniecznego do doplacenia VATu pod warunkiem podpisania umowy (chocby nawet z bierzaca data) z dokladnym okresleniem warunkow i okresu gwarancji oraz uzaleznieniem platnosci od dokonania odbioru prac

a potem - juz na calkowitym legalu -  zabral bym sie za odbior, powoli, dokladnie i tak zeby niczego nie przeoczyc i nie popuscic. jesli cos jest do poprawki to protokol na pismie i niech poprawiaja, i tak do skutku

a jak juz odbierzesz to mozesz zaplacic, wzglednie spokojny ze jest ok... a nawet gdyby nie bylo to masz kwit z gwarancja ktora bedac na twoim miejscu bezwzglednie bym egzekwowal...

ale zrobisz jak uwazasz, ja byl wzial FV a potem byl zlosliwy...no ale taka mam podla nature  :big grin:

----------


## aksamitka

no fakt sprawa sie komplikuje bo nie masz umowy.....

----------


## DorkaB

Witam wszystkich.

Moje pytanie odnosi się do komina wentylacyjnego. Zaczynamy budowę domu. Kotłownia będzie oddzielnie w innym budynku. Dom nie ma piwnic. W którym miejscu powinien zaczynać się w związku z tym kanał wentylacyjny? Przy posadzce ? Przy suficie?

dzięki za pomoc

----------


## mkslonik

ile płacicie kierownikowi budowy i jak ta płatność wygląda (ile rat).

----------


## aksamitka

> ile płacicie kierownikowi budowy i jak ta płatność wygląda (ile rat).



my płacimy 1200, polowa już zapłacona, druga polowa po zakończeniu budowy

----------


## dusiaka

> ile płacicie kierownikowi budowy i jak ta płatność wygląda (ile rat).


1,5 tys za całość. Zaliczkę daliśmy w kwocie 500 zł, reszta na koniec budowy.

----------


## Atlanta

My 1800 ale kierownik przyjeżdża i fuszery nie przepuści  :smile: 

Ja bym zrobiła tak jak Tomek-załatwić umowę a później pilnować

----------


## mkslonik

A nadzoruje wam budowę jest na niej czy tylko kwitnienie dzienniku.

----------


## dusiaka

Przyjeżdża na budowę co kilka dni i wtedy kiedy go o to poproszę. Na etapie fundamentów był 4 razy, wpisy w dzienniku są dwa.

----------


## asolt

> Witam wszystkich.
> 
> Moje pytanie odnosi się do komina wentylacyjnego. Zaczynamy budowę domu. Kotłownia będzie oddzielnie w innym budynku. Dom nie ma piwnic. W którym miejscu powinien zaczynać się w związku z tym kanał wentylacyjny? Przy posadzce ? Przy suficie?
> 
> dzięki za pomoc


Jezeli dom ma być energoszczędny to powinien miec wentylację mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła. W takim przypadku wszelkie kominy wentylacyjne są zbędne.
Jezeli zas ten komin musi być to czy bedzie zaczynał się od posadzki czy przy suficie uzaleznione jest od jego konstrukcji.

----------


## aksamitka

> A nadzoruje wam budowę jest na niej czy tylko kwitnienie dzienniku.


nadzoruje, do stanu 0 był 3 razy

----------


## Beti44

> nadzoruje, do stanu 0 był 3 razy


U mnie kierownik jest po ukończeniu jakiegoś etapu i muszę podpisywać odbiór robót ( czy wszystko jest zrobione)

----------


## Grzaneczki

Proszę o radę, nie możemy się zdecydować w podstawowej kwestii. Chodzi o skosy na poddaszu, czy robić lane z betonu czy tak jak większość karton gips. Zdania są podzielone, czytałam na innym wątku że Arturo jesteś wielkim przeciwnikiem ale  nasz majster zdecydowanie jest na lane skosy z betonu i sporo znajomych też tak robiło. Co o tym myślicie?

Kierownik dostał 1000 zł za nadzór nad całością.

----------


## Grzaneczki

Wiem, ze lane skosy wychodzą drożej i że trzeba zapłacić teraz przed zrobieniem dachu ale przecież płyty k-g, stelaże i inne dodatki też kosztują więc czy różnica jest taka naprawdę duża? Znam orientacyjny koszt skosów lanych, nie wiem co do  płyt  k-g powinnam jeszcze doliczyć?  Każdy chwali swój wybór, kto zdecydował się na beton to jest tylko za lanymi skosami a kto płyty k-g nie chce słuchać o betonie nad głową. Chciałabym poznać argumenty za i przeciw jednej i drugiej opcji, takie obiektywne bez wyzywania się od frajerów, przeanalizować i podjąć decyzję.
O co chodzi z tą stratą miejsca, wysokości pomieszczenia zostaną zachowane, co się zmienia?

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

my zamierzamy zalewac skosy, poniewaz te z gipsu potrafia szybko pekac co zauwazylismy u wielu naszych znajomych, nawet potrafily pekac juz po 3 latach od ich zrobienia, wiec jestem zdania, ze lepiej na poczatku wydac troche wiecej kasy i miec spokoj, niz caly czas je wymieniac

kierownik budowy zamowiony za 800 zl, i podobno nie czepia sie zbytnio, ale to dopiero zobaczymy, narazie czekamy na PnB

----------


## tomanek4

My płacimy kierownikowi 2 raty po 1000 pln, przy czym do pierwszej trzeba dodać VAT- 230 pln, więc razem 2230, kieras przyjeżdża praktycznie na telefon i jak na razie nie ma z nim problemów w przypadku np. odstępstw od projektu, chociaż na początku współpracy na to się zanosiło, (dom szkieletowy a zmieniłem rozstaw i przekroje belek), pierwszy kierownik z którym miałem działać przez 3 dni nie odbierał telefonu, nawet w dniu wylewania ław fundamentowych, nie odpowiadał również na sms, na szczęście nie zdążył zrobić żadnych wpisów w dzienniku więc mu podziękowałem  :yes:

----------


## Danonki

tomanek4, my mamy podobnie z naszą kierbudką. Łącznie wyszło ok 2250zł (700, 700, 500, 200) i do pierwszej raty musieliśmy doliczyć vat.  Kierbudka jest często u nas, 'nie czepia' się zmian które na bieżąco nanosimy (jedynie musieliśmy dopłacić gdy musiała policzyć zmianę stropu teriva na lany - dzięki temu mamy strop tak uzbrojony, że można spokojnie jeszcze ze 3 piętra dobudować). W zasadzie jest ok, idzie się dogadać chociaż moim zdaniem troszkę za dużo sobie liczy za swoje usługi, ale no cóż, jak już jest to niech będzie  :smile:

----------


## autorus

U mnie dziś ma być likwidowany słup który stoi na środku działki. W sumie to ostatnia przeszkoda przed rozpoczęciem budowy.  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

> t (jedynie musieliśmy dopłacić gdy musiała policzyć zmianę stropu teriva na lany - dzięki temu mamy strop tak uzbrojony, że można spokojnie jeszcze ze 3 piętra dobudować).


oo my tez zmienialiśmy z terivy na lany wiec mała dopłata dla konstruktora, pozatym jestesmy zadowolenia z kierownika

----------


## autorus

To dla budujących zacytuje naszego forumowego guru. Wydaje mi się, że to ważne, a na końcu i tak my za to będziemy płacić rachunki. 

"OGÓLNE ZASADY:

Grzejemy wodę (CWU, przepływowo, zładowo czy jak kto lubi i umie).
Gdzieś tam "trzymamy ją" w jakimś mniejszym czy większym "baniaczku".
Baniaczek ogacamy tak jak umiemy i jak nam wyobraźnia pozwala...
A potem?
Wpędzamy tę ciepłą wodę w GOŁE rury przytulone do masywnej bryły domu!
Albo...
W rury leżące POD styropianem (czy innym ociepleniem) podłogi na gruncie  - tam gdzie jest WIECZNIE wilgoć i temperatura studzienna....
ZAPOMINAMY o tym, że powierzchnia tych rur (po zsumowaniu) jest podobna  do powierzchni baniaczka, który ogaciliśmy starannie i CONAJMNIEJ 20cm  ociepleniem!!!!

Wszystkie rury CWU i cyrkulcji powinny być maksymalnie ogacone!
Choćby "pianką z puszki".
W ścianach, gdzie są prowadzone - prujemy miejsce jak pod kanalizę!
Układamy tam CENTRALNIE rurki CWU i cyrkulacji i pianujemy "do równości".

WIEM...
Tak się, Panie, nie robi!....

CZEMU?
Jest jakiś zakaz?
Są sankcje?
JAKIE?
To - nie wolno już tego zrobić DOBRZE?!!!

Wtedy straty są tak małe , ze można sobie tę pompkę cyrkulacyjną na jakie 10W zapuścić i zapomnieć....

Adam M."

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## ulka76

Odnośnie stropu..
My będziemy robić lany, ponieważ u naszych znajomych lekki (z płyt) sie nie sprawdził
znajomi może i chwalą ,ale jak ja widzę te okropne pęknięcia to mnie przeraża
U kolegi natomiast zakociło się jakieś gadziaństwo w wełnie tak że w nocy spać nie można,
U innego natomiast źle zrobili dach i gdzieś dostawała się woda i po jakimś czasie plamy na płytach
I jak człowiek się tak napatrzy to dochodzi do wniosku że  trzeba zrobić to tak żeby było dobrze i żeby nie trzeba było kiedyś sobie pluć w brodę :bash:  ( bo przecież po przeliczeniu chodzi o parę groszy)

----------


## iwcia7

Witam wszystkich, 
proszę Was o pomoc w nietypowej sprawie, mianowicie ile mam zapłacić sąsiadowi za życzliwość, pozwolił nam przeciągnąć kanalizację 23m przez jego podwórko i wpiąć się do jego studzienki. Gdy robilismy projekt domu mówił, że trzeba sobie pomagać i wyraził zgodę, teraz skończylismy podpinanie i powiedział, że chce tyle ile wynoszą stawki.Ja mu tłumaczę,że nie ma stawek , tylko zależy to od sąsiadów jak się dogadają (wszędzie mi tak mówią).  Ale on swoje i mam się zorientować ile mam mu zapłacić. 
 pomóżcie!!!

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

> Jeśli masz możliwości, rób lane skosy, mieszkam teraz w domu z KG nad głową i nie jest to dobre rozwiązanie dla naszego klimatu. Koszta, nie są aż tak duże w porównaniu z KG. 
> + brak problemów z pękającymi łączeniami z karton gipsu
> + wyciszone poddasze
> + mniejsze straty ciepła
> + wyobraź sobie zmianę pokrycia dachowego przy KG jak zacznie padać deszcz...


Z pękającymi płytami zgodzę się, ale jest to uwarunkowane kilkoma czynnikami...
Niestety reszta to nieprawda, no chyba, że pod blachą/dachówką daleś jedynie zwykłą folię. Przy solidnym ociepleniu (wełna min.20 cm), bardzo dobrej membranie dachowej - nie ma problemu ani z wyciszeniem, ani z izolacją.

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## tomanek4

> U mnie dziś ma być likwidowany słup który stoi na środku działki. W sumie to ostatnia przeszkoda przed rozpoczęciem budowy.


U nas powinien być zlikwidowany w ciągu kilku tygodni, (dziasiaj byli panowie którzy przeprowadzali odbiór nowej trafostacji-będzie linia podziamna) ale na szczęście nie przeszkadza w budowie, bo stoi z boku domu i przecina narożnik działki tylko  :wink:

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

> Może ktoś przybliży nam jak wychodzi cenowo 100m2 stropu wykonanego z KG, same materiały?


Płyty, profile, wkręty, siatka, goldband/gładź na 100 m2 = ok. 2500 PLN !

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Witam wszystkich, 
> proszę Was o pomoc w nietypowej sprawie, mianowicie ile mam zapłacić sąsiadowi za życzliwość, pozwolił nam przeciągnąć kanalizację 23m przez jego podwórko i wpiąć się do jego studzienki. Gdy robilismy projekt domu mówił, że trzeba sobie pomagać i wyraził zgodę, teraz skończylismy podpinanie i powiedział, że chce tyle ile wynoszą stawki.Ja mu tłumaczę,że nie ma stawek , tylko zależy to od sąsiadów jak się dogadają (wszędzie mi tak mówią).  Ale on swoje i mam się zorientować ile mam mu zapłacić. 
>  pomóżcie!!!


moze warto w takim pomyslec o sluzebnosci grutnowej fragmentu nieruchomosci sasiada na rzecz was? tyle ze gdyby mialo do tego dojsc to koniecznie dopilnujcie aby byla NIEODPLATNA sluzebnosc. 

jesli chodzi tylko o jednorazowe rozliczenie to strzelcie mu jakias cyfre za metr bierzacy przylacza i glowy

tak na marginesie studzienka nie jest jego tylko przedsiebiorstwa kanalizacyjnego, do niego nalezy tylko grunt.

i glowa do gory: macie juz przylacze, wykopac wam tej rury przeciez nie wykopie, a umowy na mocy ktorj muglby was do zaplaty wezwac brak. dlatego proponuje odzalowec te kilkaset PLN a zyskac przychylnego sasiada  :smile:  mysle ze ak zaproponujesz 10 PLN/mb przylacza to nie zbiedniejecie, duzo? malo? nie wiem, ale jest jakis poczatek do rozmow  :smile:  moze sasiad klepnie zadowolony a moze sie skrzywi i powie: a moze 15? od czegos trzeba zaczac, wiec ja bym strzelil dyche :smile:

----------


## nowodworzanka

Właśnie się zarejestrowałam i postanowiłam się przywitać. Po 1,5 roku przygotowań i biurokracji zaczynamy naszą budowę. Jutro na działkę wjeżdża koparka i przywiozą pręty na zbrojenie. I mam pytanie do forumowiczów z okolic Poznania gdzie najlepiej kupić beton?

----------


## Nefer

> Witam wszystkich, 
> proszę Was o pomoc w nietypowej sprawie, mianowicie ile mam zapłacić sąsiadowi za życzliwość, pozwolił nam przeciągnąć kanalizację 23m przez jego podwórko i wpiąć się do jego studzienki. Gdy robilismy projekt domu mówił, że trzeba sobie pomagać i wyraził zgodę, teraz skończylismy podpinanie i powiedział, że chce tyle ile wynoszą stawki.Ja mu tłumaczę,że nie ma stawek , tylko zależy to od sąsiadów jak się dogadają (wszędzie mi tak mówią).  Ale on swoje i mam się zorientować ile mam mu zapłacić. 
>  pomóżcie!!!


A na przyszłość - lepiej ustalać takie rzeczy PRZED akcją a nie po. Bo co zrobisz jak sąsiad ryknie 30.000 ? A jak nie to wykopywać to w cholerę i to już ?
I dotyczy to CAŁEJ budowy domu.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Właśnie się zarejestrowałam i postanowiłam się przywitać. Po 1,5 roku przygotowań i biurokracji zaczynamy naszą budowę. Jutro na działkę wjeżdża koparka i przywiozą pręty na zbrojenie. I mam pytanie to forumowiczów z okolic Poznania gdzie najlepiej kupić beton?



to zalezy od wielu czynnikow :smile:  wstap do mnie do dziennika to pogadamy, bydujemy sie w luboniu, tuz prawie przy glogowskiej

mamy dobre zrodlo na beton oraz na bloczki M6  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> A na przyszłość - lepiej ustalać takie rzeczy PRZED akcją a nie po. Bo co zrobisz jak sąsiad ryknie 30.000 ? A jak nie to wykopywać to w cholerę i to już ?
> I dotyczy to CAŁEJ budowy domu.


a niby na jakiej podstawie mialby to kazac wykopac? nawet jesli ryknie 30000 to moze sie cmoknac w ... bo umowy brak a rura juz jest, nie wkopala sie tam sama bez jego pozwolenia co zostalo by potraktowane prze sad jako akt dobrej woli tuz przed tym jak strony przytoczyly by przykladowe ceny sluzebnosci gruntowej (sasiad megawysoka a zainteresowani meganiska) i sad zasadzil by sluzebnosc gruntowa odplatna na poziomie sredniej z danego regionu... i to wszytsko juz pewnie po 2 latach spotkan w sadzie  :smile: 

umowa na pismie oczywiscie rzecz swieta i potrzebna, ale z doswiadczenia powiem ze to zainteresowani sa tu na wygranej pozycji - nie sasiad :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Nie byłabym taka pewna..

----------


## lesz

> umowa na pismie oczywiscie rzecz swieta i potrzebna, ale z doswiadczenia powiem ze to zainteresowani sa tu na wygranej pozycji - nie sasiad


jest papierek (zgoda sasiada juz podpisana) to Iwcia moze probowac walczyc, bez tego ja bym stawial zawsze sasiada na wygranej pozycji. Powie ze sie nie dogadaliscie i samowolnie sie wkopaliscie i podlaczyliscie do niego  :sad:

----------


## annaka

> U nas powinien być zlikwidowany w ciągu kilku tygodni, (dziasiaj byli panowie którzy przeprowadzali odbiór nowej trafostacji-będzie linia podziamna) ale na szczęście nie przeszkadza w budowie, bo stoi z boku domu i przecina narożnik działki tylko


A możecie nieco więcej powiedzieć na ten temat? To znaczy jak załatwiliście to usuwanie słupów? Robią to na wasz wniosek i za wasze pieniądze? Czy jest jakaś możliwość że można 'ich' (w sensie energetykę) nakłonić do usunięcia słupa z działki gdy np w znacznym stopniu utrudnia zagospodarowanie działki? Bo mamy podobny 'ozdobnik' na naszej naprawdę ładnej działce i z pięknymi widokami a ten słup :bash:  niedość że w ogóle jest to jeszcze centralnie na samym środku. Jest to słup NN. Nawet położenie domu musieliśmy do niego dostosować żeby zachować odpowiednią odległość, linki będą metr od rogu garażu :sad:  potem trochę daslej, ale i tak na pierwszym planie widoku z kuchennego okna będzie stał ten słup :bash:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> A możecie nieco więcej powiedzieć na ten temat? To znaczy jak załatwiliście to usuwanie słupów? Robią to na wasz wniosek i za wasze pieniądze? Czy jest jakaś możliwość że można 'ich' (w sensie energetykę) nakłonić do usunięcia słupa z działki gdy np w znacznym stopniu utrudnia zagospodarowanie działki? Bo mamy podobny 'ozdobnik' na naszej naprawdę ładnej działce i z pięknymi widokami a ten słup niedość że w ogóle jest to jeszcze centralnie na samym środku. Jest to słup NN. Nawet położenie domu musieliśmy do niego dostosować żeby zachować odpowiednią odległość, linki będą metr od rogu garażu potem trochę daslej, ale i tak na pierwszym planie widoku z kuchennego okna będzie stał ten słup


obsadz go jakims rdestem moze albo bluszczem... jak obrosnie bedzie cieszyl oko  :wink:

----------


## annaka

> obsadz go jakims rdestem moze albo bluszczem... jak obrosnie bedzie cieszyl oko


No w sumie tak zamierzam zrobić :yes:  generalnie już się jakoś pogodziliśmy z jego istnieniem ale mimo wszystko gdyby dało się go pozbyć... nawet za jakąś opłatą ale rozsądną-bo z tego co udało nam się dowiedzieć tak pobieżnie to koszt od 15tys :eek:  i doszliśmy do wniosku że póki co będziemy z nim jednak żyć :sad:  Liczymy że za kilka lat może coś się pozmienia i sami będą zmieniać wszystkie słupy na kabel :cool:  :big grin:

----------


## dusiaka

> U nas powinien być zlikwidowany w ciągu kilku tygodni, (dziasiaj byli panowie którzy przeprowadzali odbiór nowej trafostacji-będzie linia podziamna) ale na szczęście nie przeszkadza w budowie, bo stoi z boku domu i przecina narożnik działki tylko


*Tomanek* - a nie musieliście uwzględnić przy planowaniu położenia domu na działce wymaganej odległości od stacji trafo?

----------


## iwcia7

> jest papierek (zgoda sasiada juz podpisana) to Iwcia moze probowac walczyc, bez tego ja bym stawial zawsze sasiada na wygranej pozycji. Powie ze sie nie dogadaliscie i samowolnie sie wkopaliscie i podlaczyliscie do niego



Dzięki za pomoc :smile: 
Zgodę podpisał w tamtym roku, jak potrzebowalismy do projektu kanalizacji, mamy wszystko na papierze. Fakt, nie jest tam napisane , że nieodpłatnie, ale w sumie i tak chciałam mu coś dać za przysługę. Jego żona mnie zaskoczyła, że ja powinnam wiedzieć jaka stawka jest za taką przysługę.  2 lata temu  obok sąsiadowi pozwolili podłączyć się do wody przez ich podwórko i nic nie chcieli.

----------


## ulka76

Hej hej !!!
A ja dzisiaj pochwalę się wylanymi fundamentami :wave: 

Tydzień ciężkiej pracy mojego taty,
męża i teścia




27.04.2012 godzina 16:00
Przyjechało 25kubików betonu



A oto efekty :yes: 



No i oczywiście wiecha jest :wave:

----------


## tomanek4

> Właśnie się zarejestrowałam i postanowiłam się przywitać. Po 1,5 roku przygotowań i biurokracji zaczynamy naszą budowę. Jutro na działkę wjeżdża koparka i przywiozą pręty na zbrojenie. I mam pytanie do forumowiczów z okolic Poznania gdzie najlepiej kupić beton?


Nie wiem z której strony Poznania budujesz, ale dobry beton (sam jestem zadowolony i słyszałem też pochlebne opinie od innych osób) mają w Garbach firma Stanbud

Pozdrawiam i powodzenia w budowie!

----------


## autorus

ponieważ jestem na etapie szukania betonu mój wykonawca a jest dość wymagający nie chce słyszeć o jakichś małych cementowniach bo im nie ufa. I u mnie będzie budokrusz.  Dzwoniłem do przedstawiciela, u nich wygląda to tak, że trzeba sie umówić na wizje lokalną na działce, robią plan działki, itd itd. Ciekawe. Jak to przeżyje to dokładnie opisze  :smile:

----------


## tomanek4

> *Tomanek* - a nie musieliście uwzględnić przy planowaniu położenia domu na działce wymaganej odległości od stacji trafo?


Dusiaka chyba mnie źle zrozumiałaś, na działce (a dokładnie przed działką-od frontu) mamy tylko słup NN, od którego linia en. przecina narożnik działki i -tak, musieliśmy uwzględnić odległość minimalną od linii energetycznej NN, natomiast trafo jest kilkaset metrów dalej (ok 200-300) i będzie zasilać nowoprojektowaną i nowo-wykonaną linię wkopaną w ziemię, stara-napowietrzna będzie do likwidacji po uruchomieniu nowej.

----------


## autorus

> Hej hej !!!
> A ja dzisiaj pochwalę się wylanymi fundamentami


O matko, ty wylewasz całe fundamenty  :smile:  To było moje marzenie, ale ze rożnych względów zaniechałem. No ale nie do końca.  Jakiej wysokości będziesz miała fundamenty? Jak oni zrobili ze ci to wszystko wytrzyma? Czy dzielisz na etapy np najpierw ławy a potem za drugim razem ścianki fundamentowe?

----------


## Blechert

autorus - to prawda, że z betonem mogą być jaja. Ja często użeram się o jego jakość nawet z dużymi dostawcami. Generalnie nie pozwalam wysypać towaru zanim moje chłopaki nie pomacają go na aucie.

----------


## autorus

Mój wykonawca uparł się na cementy "ożarów" i nie chce innego. A inne są tańsze. Ja się nie kłócę bo wiem ze chce zrobić dobrze  :smile:

----------


## bitter

> Witam wszystkich, 
> proszę Was o pomoc w nietypowej sprawie, mianowicie ile mam zapłacić sąsiadowi za życzliwość, pozwolił nam przeciągnąć kanalizację 23m przez jego podwórko i wpiąć się do jego studzienki. Gdy robilismy projekt domu mówił, że trzeba sobie pomagać i wyraził zgodę, teraz skończylismy podpinanie i powiedział, że chce tyle ile wynoszą stawki.Ja mu tłumaczę,że nie ma stawek , tylko zależy to od sąsiadów jak się dogadają (wszędzie mi tak mówią).  Ale on swoje i mam się zorientować ile mam mu zapłacić. 
>  pomóżcie!!!


Ale masz sąsiada. Nie ma co. Ja w poprzednim domu poprosiłem sąsiada o przeciągniecie rury do wody przez jego działkę, rozkopałem mu (nie iał jeszcze urządzonej działki tylko sam piach) zakopałem rurę, wyrównałem z grubsza teren i powiedziałem "Dziękuję"

Tak powinien wyglądać sąsiad. Jak Twój się domaga zapłaty to powiedz mu, żeby cię pocałował wiesz gdzie.

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## ulka76

*autorus*
u mnie najpierw były wylane ławy 40/60
i na tych ławach szalowane fundamenty: ściany zewnętrzne i nośne 35/114
a pozostałe 20/114
W projekcie mam całość fundamentów z ławami na 147cm ale wyszło troszkę więcej bo tak pasowało
szalował mój tato z mężem deskami jak zresztą widać na końcu było to skręcane drutami na stemplach dołem i górą
wszystko elegancko stało i nic nigdzie nie puściło i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni

----------


## R&K

wszystko pięknie tylko teraz weź to zasyp piachem  :big grin:  i zrób stan zero  :wink:

----------


## autorus

No na prawdę jestem pełen podziwu  :smile:  Mój wykonawca twierdzi ze taki sposób jest dobry tylko według niego droższy. On mi to oczywiście może tak wylać jak będę chciał.  Wiec jak zwykle chodzi o kasę   :sad:

----------


## annaka

U nas fundamenty będą również robione tym sposobem (i to prawdopodobnie już w poniedziałek :wiggle: ) i generalnie można powiedzieć że w naszych okolicach robi się wyłącznie tak

----------


## R&K

nie zapomnij o przepustach ... zawsze lepiej dac 1-2 rury 100 wiecej niż później przekuwać się przez ławy

----------


## aksamitka

u nas tez lawy są wylewane

----------


## autorus

ławy zawsze się wylewa , mi chodziło o ścianki fundamentowe  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

mnie wlasciwie tez  :smile:

----------


## ulka76

Piach już zamówiony :wink:  czekają tylko na komendę " wozić "
A co jest tanie jest drogie - tak bynajmniej mówią 
Przecież FUNDAMENTY TO PODSTAWA.... :bye:

----------


## tomanek4

[/QUOTE]To może ja też się pochwalę  :wink:  w piątek ruszyliśmy z montażem konstrukcji naszego szkieleciaka.

----------


## tomanek4

Jakoś nie bardzo mi wychodzi wstawianie zdjęc  :sad:

----------


## aksuda

Ja również ma problem ze zdjęciami  :sad: 
Postępy w pracy - ściany stoją w przyszłym tygodniu zalewają strop :wiggle:

----------


## R&K

fotke wrzuciacie na serwis z fotkami np "www. fotka. pl" lub jakis inny  lub tak jak ja do Mój profil >> Albumy 
na wlasnym profilu na forum muratora 

nastepnie adres fotki "www. adres serwera.pl/adres zdjecia.jpg" zamieszczacie w tekscie jako 
[img]   www. adres serwera.pl/adres zdjecia.jpg   [/img]


przykład 
fotka pod adresem 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...0&d=1335728683

wstawiona w znaczniki [img]  i  [/img] 
wyświetla się tak fotka z moim domkiem i świeżo położoną podbitką

----------


## Grzaneczki

Witam, ja też się pochwalę

----------


## lilly20

No Grzaneczki to jedziecie z tą robotą do przodu  :smile:  macie się czym pochwalić  :wink:  Powodzenia w dalszych pracach życzę.

----------


## qana

Witam wszystkich! Domy rosną aż miło patrzeć!

a my... dzisiaj ... wreszcie złożyliśmy wniosek o pnb !!!   :wave:

----------


## ds88

Witam My też złożylismy już wniosek o pozwolenie 9 kwietnia i czekamy :wiggle:   Byliśmy sie juz nawet pytac kiedy bedzie zrobiony i szybciej niz na 9czerwca nie mamy co liczyc nawet jeszcze naszego nie otwarli  :sad:

----------


## annaka

A my wczorajsze święto pracy uczciliśmy jak należy czyli...ciężką pracą :big tongue:  W poniedziałek rano przyjechała koparka a popołudniu zostały już zalane ławy. Wczoraj przy zaladwie 30 stopniach C i bezchmurnym niebie (panowie mogli się czuć jakby długi weekend spędzali w Egipcie) :ohmy:  zostały wyszalowane fundamenty (będą lane) w całośći i dziś popołudniu przyjeżdża beton :wiggle:  (gdyby nie to że betoniarnie nie pracowały wczoraj to zostały by zalane już wczoraj). Nie myślałam że pójdzie tak szybko, bo nasz domek nie jest malutki choć na taki wygląda w tych szalunkach :smile:  Chyba jeszcze nie wierzymy że to naprawdę NASZ DOM się buduje :wiggle:

----------


## max-maniacy

u nas dziś kopią fundamenty. ale nie koparką, tylko ręcznie - szpadelkami :smile:  w słońcu mamy też Egipt, tylko że wcale nie cieszy to kopiących. co chwilę robią przerwę. gdyby nie jutrzejsze święto, to by jutro kończyli. a tak pewnie w piątek skończą kopanie i zamawiamy gruchę. martwimy się tylko, jak wjedzie na tę naszą górkę. mam nadzieję, że jakoś da radę, albo długie ma to coś od pompy. jakoś to będzie (chyba).

----------


## tomanek4

> A my wczorajsze święto pracy uczciliśmy jak należy czyli...ciężką pracą


My również pracowaliśmy 1-go maja  :smile:  ale za to jutro i piątek wolne  :smile:  U nas fundamenty wylane już w marcu, teraz stawiamy konstrukcję (bo to szkielet) najpierw trzeba było całe drewno przygotować do montażu, pociąć do wymiarów, wpusty, wcięcia itd. Trwało to ponad tydzień (robiliśmy we dwójkę) ale teraz za to praca idzie sprawnie i dość szybko moim zdaniem. 
Tak wygląda dzisiaj po czterech dniach montowania i zbijania.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/album.php...hmentid=114198

http://forum.muratordom.pl/album.php...hmentid=114197

http://forum.muratordom.pl/album.php...hmentid=114199

Wchodzą tylko czerwone krzyżyki jak kliknę "dodaj grafikę" lub wpiszę ręcznie "[img]" :bash: 








Ufff  :wiggle:  w końcu  :bash:  dzięki bitter, a się nakombinowałem  :wink:

----------


## R&K

*tomanek4* - dodaj przed linkami jeszcze [img]

----------


## tomanek4

No właśnie wszedłem w edycję i jest [IMG] przed i za linkiem, coś chyba jeszcze źle robię  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## R&K

teraz wogole linków nie widac 

a jak kogoś cytujesz na koncu musi byc "[/QUOTE]"

----------


## dusiaka

*tomanek* - na początku [img], na końcu [/img]
Różnica - to ten ukośnik.

----------


## tomanek4

> *tomanek* - na początku [img], na końcu [/img]
> Różnica - to ten ukośnik.


DUSIAKA ale właśnie dokładnie tak robię-wstawiam ukośnik na końcu i nic :big tongue:

----------


## bitter

Tomanek zasada jest taka, jak innym wychodzi a Tobie nie to znaczy, że coś spartoliłeś  :wink: 

Zdjęcia wkleja się pisząc:

[img]tralalala[/img] a zamiast tralalala dajesz link do zdjęć. Ważne aby  to był link bezpośrednio do zdjęcia a nie do strony na której znajduje  się zdjęcie

----------


## aksamitka

> A my wczorajsze święto pracy uczciliśmy jak należy czyli...ciężką pracą


u nas chlopaki tez pracowali 1 maja, nieźle im dopiekło  :wink:  za to dzis wolne ale jutro przyjezdzaja

----------


## R&K

z cyklu "wujek dobra rada" 

polecam wszystkim budującym w miarę możliwości zrobić stosunkowo wcześnie wykop na gruz np na podjeździe gdzie będzie układana później kostka brukowa i gruz na bieżąco wrzucać do tego dołka - resztki z murowania to dopiero początek, później jest gruz z bruzdowania hydrauliki, elektryki , ciągle jakieś resztki z betonu, zaprawy, kleju itp - dzieki takiemu rozwiazaniu nie trzeba 2x przewalać gruzu

----------


## pan Żubr

lub rzucać gruz w miejsce przyszłych tarasów

----------


## qana

ehh i się zaczęło, szukanie materiałów - a raczej wybory: jakiej firmy pustaki, jakiej firmy dachówka... dylematy, na czym można zaoszczędzić, na czym absolutnie nie warto... już się boję, co będzie na dalszych etapach  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## zubo

czy ktos z was moze mi dac namiary na solidnego dostawce dachowki ceramicznej w Bydgoszczy ( creaton lub koramic) ? moze ktos z was kupowal niedawno dachowki i byl by chetny podzielic sie informacja gdzie i za ile, oraz czy nie bylo problemu z ustalonym terminem dostawy na budowe.
 z gory dziekuje i pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## kupiecjudex

Z Bydgoszczy nie, ale znam w Sierpcu bardzo solidną i słowną hurtownię,, nazywa się MARTA, z tego co wiem to wożą towar wszędzie. Ale to troche daleko od Bydgoszczy. Ja brałem od nich cały materiał na dom, w przyszłym tygodniu ma przyjechać dachówka Koramic Karpiówka Antracytowa Angoba  :smile:  a co jak szaleć to szaleć. Okna dachowe też u nich zamówiłem. To co zostanie po budowie zabierają z powrotem.
Jestem na etapie kończenia więźby jak na razie idzie lux ta robota. Bez większych nerwów, no i dobre 3 tygodnie do przodu. Ale to kwestia solidnego doboru ekip, na co poświeciłem najwięcej czasu przed budową, zamawiając ekipy na rok do przodu.

----------


## bitter

> ehh i się zaczęło, szukanie materiałów - a raczej  wybory: jakiej firmy pustaki, jakiej firmy dachówka... dylematy, na czym  można zaoszczędzić, na czym absolutnie nie warto... już się boję, co  będzie na dalszych etapach



Oj tak ... można zwariować. Ale przy drugim domu wybiera się znacznie szybciej i łatwiej  :wink:

----------


## qana

> Oj tak ... można zwariować. Ale przy drugim domu wybiera się znacznie szybciej i łatwiej


ja mam jednak nadzieję, że dokończę ten pierwszy i na razie na tym poprzestanę 

póki co, czekam na wyceny i mam nadzieję, że nie osiwieję przedwcześnie  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Blechert

Za drugim razem człowiek zawsze mądrzejszy :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Cieszy mnie ten rym:,, Polak mądry po szkodzie'' , 
Lecz jężeli prawda i z tego nas zbodzie , 
Nową przypowieść Polak sobie kupi,
 Że i przed szkodą i po szkodzie głupi .

myślę że to w dalszym ciągu jest aktualne ( niestety ).

----------


## kupiecjudex

Problem w tym że przy piewszej budowie to czlowiek trochę po omacku idzie naprzód. Za drugim mądrzejszy, ale nie każdy to fakt.

----------


## qana

Jakiś pesymizm tu zasiewacie panowie, zamiast wspierać bociany  :big grin:   moim skromnym zdaniem, jak ktoś ma głowę na karku, to i przy pierwszej budowie (choć pewnie nie bez mniejszych lub większych błędów) da sobie radę. 

Moi rodzice budowali swój wymarzony dom w trudnych czasach (lata 70. i 80.); budowa wstrzymana na parę lat, walka o materiały, wymiany (np ojciec zdobył kaloryfery, więc roztropnie kupił na zapas, a potem z kimś wymienił nadwyżkę na kafelki). Pustaki robili sami, gdy cegieł zabrakło ...wtedy to było wyzwanie... my chyba mamy troszkę łatwiej, co?  :wink:

----------


## lilly20

Nie ma co się dołować, błędy popełnia KAŻDY!!!! nawet przy budowie kolejnego domu (mam przykład wśród znajomych ) Dużo zależy od naszych decyzji ale też od czujności i życzliwości wykonawcy, bo przecież nie wszystkie Bocianki budują własnymi rękami.

----------


## aksuda

dlatego dobrze ,że mamy to forum , nie których błędów można uniknąć czytając wypowiedzi bardziej doświadczonych
 :wiggle: 
u nas dzisiaj wylali strop- w końcu  :wave:

----------


## linciano

> Jakiś pesymizm tu zasiewacie panowie, zamiast wspierać bociany   moim skromnym zdaniem, jak ktoś ma głowę na karku, to i przy pierwszej budowie (choć pewnie nie bez mniejszych lub większych błędów) da sobie radę. 
> 
> Moi rodzice budowali swój wymarzony dom w trudnych czasach (lata 70. i 80.); budowa wstrzymana na parę lat, walka o materiały, wymiany (np ojciec zdobył kaloryfery, więc roztropnie kupił na zapas, a potem z kimś wymienił nadwyżkę na kafelki). Pustaki robili sami, gdy cegieł zabrakło ...wtedy to było wyzwanie... my chyba mamy troszkę łatwiej, co?


Dla przykładu: Mój dziadek (rocznik 1918 ) w latach 80-tych wybudował własnymi rękami dom piętrowy z pełnym podpiwniczeniem (garaż w piwnicy) łącznie z dachem, instalacjami i wykończeniem. Nawet dach i orynnowanie zrobił samodzielnie z blach. Każdy pustak robił własnymi rękami. Wiele narzędzi, które używał też sam musiał zrobić. Dom stoi nad rzeką, i nie ma w nim wilgoci, pęknięć itp. A nie było wtedy atestowanych materiałów, izolacji, styropianów, wełny min., niwelatorów. Chatka ocieplona w ostatnich latach. Ciepła i przytulna. 
Dziadek mógł, więc i ja mogę - przynajmniej etap od fundamentów do stropu.

Mam już PnB, dzisiaj spotkanie z kandydatem na kierBudowniczego

*Edit:* i nie straszcie, że budowa skróci samorobnym żywot. Mój dziadek dożył 90-tki pracując niemal do ostatnich dni (mam nadzieję, że przekazał mi trochę swoich genów  :smile:  )

----------


## DorkaB

Witam wszystkich. 
Moja budowa jest na etapie fundamentów. I tego etapu dotyczy moje pytanie. Z czego robiliście izolację poziomą pomiędzy ławą a ścianką fundamentów? 
My chcemy dać papę asfaltową  a murarz radzi folię? Co lepsze?
Murarz tłumaczy że folia wytrzyma dłużej niż papa.

----------


## Atlanta

Dorka-my mamy folie, ale uważaj na jakość bo pierwsza którą kupiliśmy łamała się w rękach. Jakość tragiczna. Kupiliśmy inną ale już w castoramie i ta już była dobra. Gdyby nie było innej folii to byśmy kupili papę i ją kładli.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Witam wszystkich. 
> Moja budowa jest na etapie fundamentów. I tego etapu dotyczy moje pytanie. Z czego robiliście izolację poziomą pomiędzy ławą a ścianką fundamentów? 
> My chcemy dać papę asfaltową  a murarz radzi folię? Co lepsze?
> Murarz tłumaczy że folia wytrzyma dłużej niż papa.



ja polozylem folie, nie mam uwag krytycznych

do papy rowniez nie mam poniewaz nie mialem stycznosci. bylo mi wygodniej dac folie, czy to najlepsze nie wiem - dla mnie wystarczajace

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Dziadek mógł, więc i ja mogę - przynajmniej etap od fundamentów do stropu.
> 
> Mam już PnB, dzisiaj spotkanie z kandydatem na kierBudowniczego
> 
> *Edit:* i nie straszcie, że budowa skróci samorobnym żywot. Mój dziadek dożył 90-tki pracując niemal do ostatnich dni (mam nadzieję, że przekazał mi trochę swoich genów  )



po pierwsze primo mozesz CALOSC i uwierz w to  :smile: 

po drugie primo budowa da ci w tylek i wypracuje kondycje, juz po pierwszych dniach to poczujesz -  a to wyjdzie wylacznie na zdrowie

po trzecie primo - gratuluje wyboru wlasnorecznego budowania

po czwarte i ostatnie primo jesli zamierzasz budowac sam zajrzyj do dziennika NetBet'a (chyba NadiaArt byla zalorzycielka, temat "Cedryk bez teje,nic czyli jak zbudowalismy sami dom") do dziennika MSU (MusiSieUdac) i jeszcze kilku - warto

powodzenia

----------


## julo23

po mału do przodu...

----------


## rafus12

Dostalismy PnB!!!!! :cool: 
Jeszcze tylko sie musi uprawomocnic, wpis do dziennika o rozpoczeciu robot i ... bede mogl montowac blaszak. W polowie czerwca wkracza ekipa.
Pytanko: jaka kose spalinowe w sensownej cenie polecacie? Chce wykosic chwasty, trawe i male drzewka przed budowa, docelowo bedzie na trudno dostepne miejsca.
Z racji zastosowania chce kupic taka ok 2KM, jako ze Stihl/Husqvarna drogie to wymyslilem sobie oleo-mac sparta 42 badz Victus - co wy na to?

----------


## tomanek4

> Witam wszystkich. 
> Moja budowa jest na etapie fundamentów. I tego etapu dotyczy moje pytanie. Z czego robiliście izolację poziomą pomiędzy ławą a ścianką fundamentów? 
> My chcemy dać papę asfaltową  a murarz radzi folię? Co lepsze?
> Murarz tłumaczy że folia wytrzyma dłużej niż papa.


Witam.

Ja również położyłem foilę chociaż mój znajomy dekarz-blacharz twierdzi zawsze że porządna izolacja powinna być z papy, nie pytałem nigdy dlaczego, ludzie budujący stosują foilę przecież do tego jest ona przeznaczona, więc na pewno możesz spokojnie stosować.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## linciano

> [...]po czwarte i ostatnie primo jesli zamierzasz budowac sam zajrzyj do dziennika NetBet'a (chyba NadiaArt byla zalorzycielka, temat "Cedryk bez teje,nic czyli jak zbudowalismy sami dom") do dziennika MSU (MusiSieUdac) i jeszcze kilku - warto
> 
> powodzenia


Dzięki za wsparcie.
Dzienniki samozwańczych budowlańców, w tym w/w, czytałem i zapisałem. Do budowy przygotowuję się (szkolę) od jakiegoś  czasu. Bezcenne są uwagi i porady wychodzące wprost z placu budowy, jako że sam nie mam doświadczenia muszę korzystać z doświadczeń innych.

KierBudowniczy wybrany. Powoli podwijam rękawy..., 
Życzę wszystkim powodzenia i wytrwałości, bo jak widzę tego nigdy nie za wiele  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

> Pytanko: jaka kose spalinowe w sensownej cenie polecacie? Chce wykosic chwasty, trawe i male drzewka przed budowa, docelowo bedzie na trudno dostepne miejsca.
> Z racji zastosowania chce kupic taka ok 2KM, jako ze Stihl/Husqvarna drogie to wymyslilem sobie oleo-mac sparta 42 badz Victus - co wy na to?


my mamy taka: http://www.stiga.pl/katalog/kosy_i_p..._sb_28_jd.html

----------


## Blechert

Ja daję folię na fundament płotu, ale pod dom dałbym papę i to taką z górnej półki, bo fundamenty domu to nie przelewki. Wilgoć potrafi iść w górę na kilka metrów przy złej izolacji.

----------


## ulka76

:wiggle: 

Komenda "wozić" padła i przyjechało 100 kubików piachu


trwa ubijanie zagęszczanie itd. 


Wreszcie dzisiaj przyjechała grucha....


ślepa wylewka wylana i oto efekty :big tongue: 



Jak pogoda dopisze to w sobotę będą piąć się w górę mury :wave: 

życzę wszystkim bociankom pogody  :wink: 
Alleluja i do przodu.... :bye:

----------


## Marcin_Piaseczno

Witam wszystkich
To i ja się pochwalę :wink: jutro zalewają strop :tongue:

----------


## aksamitka

> Witam wszystkich
> To i ja się pochwalęjutro zalewają strop


u nas juz za 20 min  :roll eyes:

----------


## lilly20

A ja już dawno biegam po stropie  :smile:  powoli się rozszałowujemy, trzy tygonie minęły. Zaczynamy zwozić porothermy na piętro i oczekujemy na więźbę, która ma przyjechać w tym tygodniu  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

fajnie Wam. u nas jutro, albo w sobotę przywiozą stal na fundamenty. tylko ciekawe, czy pogoda umożliwi dalsze prace. zapowiadają opady i jak się spełni, to znów trzeba będzie czekać, aż wyschnie. ale jak wszystko będzie ok, to w przyszłym tygodniu zalewamy.

----------


## Lusia191

:welcome:  my dziś wylaliśmy fundamenty  :smile:  pogoda dziś była super, rodzina dopisała i teraz tylko podlewać. Nasze marzenie się zaczyna spełniać  :tongue:  Nadal zastanawiamy się z jakich pustaków budować, ale jak na razie dominuje porotherm.

----------


## manika

A u mnie z powodu firmy budowlanej mam ponad miesiąc poślizgu oraz stratę czasu, pieniędzy i masę siwych włosów. :sick: 
Stan zero był robiony przez  ponad 2 miesiące ! 
Ale na szczęście znalazłam nową firmę, która w końcu jest rzetelna i zabrała sie do roboty. :smile: 
I dopiero zostały wymurowane ściany parteru. A według planu, za trzy tygodnie miał być zrobiony SSZ.
No cóż, wybór firmy to jak los na loterii. 
Ale obecnie jestem już dobrej myśli i w końcu  nadejdzie ten czas, kiedy wprowadzę sie do mojego wymarzonego domku. :big grin:

----------


## bitter

> Nadal zastanawiamy się z jakich pustaków budować, ale jak na razie dominuje porotherm.


Buduj z silikatów, co Ci daje porotherm poza tym, że jest najdroższy?

----------


## kupiecjudex

[QUOTE=Lusia191;5368454] :welcome:  
 Nadal zastanawiamy się z jakich pustaków budować, ale jak na razie dominuje porotherm.
QUOTE]
Bardzo dobra decyzja! Nie dajcie się zgadać że kruchy, problem z montarzem mebli itd, to nie są dawne Maxy. Zamówcie tylko klasę 15, a nie 10. I będzie Pan zadowolony.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> No cóż, wybór firmy to jak los na loterii. 
> .


Nieprawda, trzeba poprostu przed budową przyłożyć sie do poszukania odpowiedniej, pojeździć po budowach, popytać, gdy się kogoś namierzy  zobaczyć jak wyglądają domy przez konkretną ekipę pobudowane, spytać inwestorów jaka jest ich ogólna opinia do ekipy. Kilka , kilkanaście oipini ppozwala wyprowadzić jakiś sensowny wniosek, jak się bierze na ślepo to czasami bywa tak jak u was.  Do tego umowa na sztywno, obwarowana stosownymi klauzulami, i nie ma bata że stan zero w 2 miesiace. Gdyby moi majstrzy budowali stan zero w 2 miesiące to by sami za niego zapłacili i miałbym go zadarmo.

----------


## m&m0123

> Buduj z silikatów, co Ci daje porotherm poza tym, że jest najdroższy?


hmmm....robilem ostatnio wycene w kilku skladach silki24 i poro25 na dom i wyszlo, ze silka jest.... *drozsza* tzn. cena materialu dosc podobna ale... no wlasnie... transport silki 2x drozszy ze wzgledu na wage (ilosc palet) + dodatkowy koszt solidniejszego fudamentu + dodatkowy koszt wykonawcy...

----------


## autorus

i tak wybrałbym silkę  :smile:  jestem po kilku dyskusjach odnośnie porotherm i powiem tak, po co to ludzie jeszcze produkują tego nie rozumiem. 20 lat temu ok ale teraz?

----------


## m&m0123

Wiem, ze na forum sporo sympatykow 'taniej' silki dlatego postanowilem sprawdzic: 
- najtanszy bloczek siki 24 - 3.32zl/szt za 60palet wyszlo mi 12.748zl + 14zl netto (17.22zl) za rozladunek od palety - 1033zl... suma 13781
- najtaniszy poro25 wienerberger - 5.3zl/szt - material 37 palet + transport/rozladunek... 11766zl calosc  :big tongue:  
Co do kosztow fudamentu jak i robocizny oczywiste jest, ze bedzie ten interes drozszy... i ja osobiscie to bym wywalil z budowy majstra, ktory by mi lal fundament taki sam pod silke jak i pod poro aby taniej bylo...

----------


## R&K

> hmmm....robilem ostatnio wycene w kilku skladach silki24 i poro25 na dom i wyszlo, ze silka jest.... *drozsza* tzn. cena materialu dosc podobna ale... no wlasnie... transport silki 2x drozszy ze wzgledu na wage (ilosc palet) + dodatkowy koszt solidniejszego fudamentu + dodatkowy koszt wykonawcy...


sprawdzałes w RCMB ??
o kosztach transportu nie ma mowy  bo i tak wszytsko jedzie z fabryki z lezanska do CIebie na budowe 

i nie kumam oco chodzi z ilościa palet 
palety sa takiej samej wielkosci mniej zarowno w przypadku silki jak i MAXow - moze jakies drobne roznice wynikajace z wymiarow bloczka ale nie tyle by bylo 60 do 37 !!!
do mnie przyjezdzalo auto z przyczepa i pelne bylo silki - nie bylo mowy o tym ze mniej palet biora bo ciezkie 
a ja bydowalem z najciezszych silikatow

przelicz wszytsko na "18" i wtedy porownaj!!

Pozdrawiam sasiedzko

----------


## m&m0123

> A czemu nie silikat 18cm ? Budujesz Pałac Kultury ?
> Koszt 2,57zł/szt z transportem i rozładunkiem z HDS.
> Czym różni się dla budowlańca układanie silki od porothermu od strony technicznej poza tym,że "lewus" idzie na łatwiznę i chce nas naciągnąć ? Czym różni się fundament ?


Pytanie 1) Dziadek kurnik ma z 18  :big grin: 
Co do reszty to... roamowa 'kija' z butem  :big tongue:

----------


## cronin

Ceny silikatów nie wszędzie są takie same, u mnie np wcale nie najniższe.
 A fundament robi się dokładnie taki sam i pod silkę i pod porotherm, inny byłby tylko wtedy gdyby była to ściana trójwarstwowa, albo rejon szkód górniczych - wtedy bardziej zbrojony.

----------


## m&m0123

> sprawdzałes w RCMB ??


RCMB juz nie ma... 
Sprawdzalem w najlepszych/najtanszych skladach w Rzowie jak i w okolicach... i w 'Majstrze' rowniez  :wink:  i wszedzie to samo ze wzgledu na wage silki palet na ten sam metrarz jest prawie 2x więcej - pewnie nie wiesz, bo nie porównywałeś innych materiałów.

Również pozdrawiam i taki mały ps. zaglądaj na skrzynkę czasami... ludzie piszą  :wink:

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

> Wiem, ze na forum sporo sympatykow 'taniej' silki dlatego postanowilem sprawdzic: 
> - najtanszy bloczek siki 24 - 3.32zl/szt za 60palet wyszlo mi 12.748zl + 14zl netto (17.22zl) za rozladunek od palety - 1033zl... suma 13781
> - najtaniszy poro25 wienerberger - 5.3zl/szt - material 37 palet + transport/rozladunek... 11766zl calosc  
> Co do kosztow fudamentu jak i robocizny oczywiste jest, ze bedzie ten interes drozszy... i ja osobiscie to bym wywalil z budowy majstra, ktory by mi lal fundament taki sam pod silke jak i pod poro aby taniej bylo...


BZDURA !!! Ja mam w projekcie porotherm 30, zamienilem na Ytonga 24 + 15 cm styro. Natomiast fundament położyłem z bloczków silikatowych zamiast betonowych... Szybciej i ekonomicznie....

----------


## m&m0123

My tu o ścianach radzimy... pyzatym jak zostały Ci jakieś bloczki z fundamentu to wsadź jeden do polowy na dobe do wody potem wyjmij, pooglądaj i zastanów się wtedy czy aby podjęliście właściwą decyzje.

----------


## bitter

> My tu o ścianach radzimy... pyzatym jak zostały Ci jakieś bloczki z fundamentu to wsadź jeden do polowy na dobe do wody potem wyjmij, pooglądaj i zastanów się wtedy czy aby podjęliście właściwą decyzje.


Silka jest nasiąkliwa to fakt ale beton z którego buduje się fundamenty "standardowe" również, tyle że jest szary i nie widać tak jak na silikatach. Ale od tego, żeby silikat był suchy jest izolacja. A co do samego materiału rozpętała się niepotrzebna burza o koszt (choć to ja sam wsadziłem kij w mrowisko). Cena materiału powinna grać drugoplanową rolę. W pierwszej kolejności liczy się CO CHCEMY UZYSKAĆ poprzez zastosowanie konkretnego materiału. Pisałem już o tym nie raz. Tak więc CO CHCE UZYSKAĆ osoba kupująca porotherm? Bo ja w przypadku silikatu WIEM.

----------


## autorus

brakuje mi wykładu na temat porothermu kolegi adama_mk.  :smile:  na prawdę tego materiału obecnie nie da się obronić.

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

> My tu o ścianach radzimy... pyzatym jak zostały Ci jakieś bloczki z fundamentu to wsadź jeden do polowy na dobe do wody potem wyjmij, pooglądaj i zastanów się wtedy czy aby podjęliście właściwą decyzje.


Wydaje mi się, że chcesz o czymś podyskutować, ale zdanie innych jest dla Ciebie nieważne, bądź nie zrozumiałe. Przecież nie napisałem o pieczeniu kurczaka, tylko poinformowałem jakie jest moje stanowisko do porothermu. Miałem go w projekcie i zamieniłem na Ytong. Brałem pod uwagę również silkę 18-tkę. Co do bloczków fundamentowych z silikatów, materiał jak każdy "nasiąkliwy", jak wspomniał poprzednik - od tego jest hydroizolacja. Co do kosztów budowy z silikatów będę stał przy swoim, że jest taniej i szybciej. A czerwony porotherm można schować do lamusa. Pozdrawiam

----------


## qana

> Buduj z silikatów, co Ci daje porotherm poza tym, że jest najdroższy?


Witaj. My chcieliśmy budować ściany jednowarstwowe z ytonga, jednak z powodu, że budujemy na szkodach górniczych, architekt i kierbud w jednej osobie polecił nam zmianę na ceramikę właśnie. Jego uzasadnienie, to brak spoin w przypadku tego pierwszego, co ułatwia pękanie ścian. W okolicy większość buduje z ceramiki... zmienił również strop na monolit... oj będzie nam miała co kopalnia zwracać  :smile:  

A porotherm rzeczywiście drogi (właśnie zaczęły do nas spływać wyceny).

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

a co myślicie że ściana 1W np z YTONGA 36,5 to za mało???

----------


## cronin

> a co myślicie że ściana 1W np z YTONGA 36,5 to za mało???


Moja szefowa ma dom z ytonga 36,5, typ dworek z dużymi przeszkleniami i na dole otwartą przestrzenią, budowany jakieś 10 lat temu. Na początku grzała tylko gazem, rachunki dochodziły do 2 tys. miesięcznie. Teraz codziennie grzeje kominkiem, z radością mówi że rachunki za gaz spadły do 700-900zł miesięcznie. Dom jakieś 150 m, mieszkają 2 osoby. Chyba nie muszę już tego komentować, prawda?

----------


## karcz3

Witam Wszystkich
PNB i inne uzgodnienia projekty przyłaczy wreszcie załatwione i można zaczynać budowe, poślizg z papierkami 2 miesiące, mam nadzieje że jakoś podołamy, budowa dom w prymulkach 3 Pomorskie okolice żukowa

----------


## autorus

> A tak powinna wyglądać ściana,jeśli chcemy zagrodzić ucieczkę naszej kasy z domu na zewnątrz  :
> 
> Załącznik 115487


jedno mi się nie zgadza, po co ten komin  :wink:

----------


## ulka76

A u nas Taki oto postęp  :big tongue: 



12.05.2012 "mury pną się w chmury" :wiggle:

----------


## rafus12

Witaj karcz3,
My rowniez budujemy w okolicy Zukowa. Masz juz namiar na koparkowego moze ?  :smile:

----------


## karcz3

> Witaj karcz3,
> My rowniez budujemy w okolicy Zukowa. Masz juz namiar na koparkowego moze ?


Tak mam jutro na 17 mam koparkowego  omówione na  zerwanie humusu na działce, potem dopiero bede brał geodete,
Kiedyś mi wjazd robiił także wiem że robi dobrze i cena wmiare, także w razie zainteresowania bede mógł dać namiar.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

u nas do stanu pozostalo tylko zalac betonem... zalewac bedziemy w piatek najblizszy

jak dotad wszytsko da sie zrobic samemu  :smile:  po zalaniu staruje sciany... a co tam  :smile:

----------


## Dziuby

A u nas sso zakonczone, ufff nareszcie, z lekkim poslizgiem ale i tak poszlo dosc szybko :smile:  Troche zmeczona, niewyspana i  poobijana ale jakze szczesliwa, ze juz domek stoi :smile:  Powodzenia wszystkim budujacym :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Bardzo prosze o namiar (moze byc wiadomosc prywatna - jak wolisz). Napisz jeszcze skad jest ten koparkowy - ja buduje w Baninie.
pozdrawiam
Rafal

----------


## DorkaB

Witam wszystkich
Ma m pytanie odnośnie stawek jakie płaciliście murarzowi.

Mój za mur fundamentowy budowany z blaczków betonowych tyle że po długości chce 22zł za jeden metr ściany a jego pomocnik 11zł na godzinę.

Ile wy płaciliście?

----------


## aksamitka

> A u nas sso zakonczone, ufff nareszcie, z lekkim poslizgiem ale i tak poszlo dosc szybko Troche zmeczona, niewyspana i  poobijana ale jakze szczesliwa, ze juz domek stoi Powodzenia wszystkim budujacym


super, teraz pochwal sie zdjeciami  :smile:

----------


## Dziuby

nasz SSO :smile:

----------


## qana

Dziuby, pięknie - gratuluję! jaki to projekt? fajnie wygląda  :smile: 
pozdrawiam!

----------


## lilly20

Gratuluję SSO i chyba trochę zazdroszczę  :wink:  Pozdrawiam  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

*Dziuby* pięknie, budujecie się w Chyżnem?

----------


## Dziuby

Nasz projekt zblizony jest do Gracjana, z piwnica i innymi sporymi zmianami. Moglabym ogladac zdjecia domu godzinami :smile:  Za miasiac przyjada okna i tydzien pozniej wchodzi elektryk.

----------


## Dziuby

W okolicach Chyznego.

----------


## qana

Dziuby, idziesz jak burza! na kiedy w takim razie zaplanowałaś przeprowadzkę?  :smile:

----------


## Dziuby

Heh przeprowadzki narazie nie planuje :smile:  Szybko poszla nam budowa SSO, teraz jeszcze okna i elektryk i potem moze jeszcze hydraulika i... to na tyle na ten rok. Reszta w przyszlym roku, chcemy zeby sciany troche odparowaly. No i trzeba troche czasu na odpoczynek i dla nas i dla portwela :smile:

----------


## Danonki

a Danonkom właśnie kończą deskować dach. Jutro najprawdopodobniej papa i kończymy w tym tygodniu SSO (będzie 7tyg od wbicia łopaty).

----------


## qana

> a Danonkom właśnie kończą deskować dach. Jutro najprawdopodobniej papa i kończymy w tym tygodniu SSO (będzie 7tyg od wbicia łopaty).


no proszę, następni rekordziści  :smile:  ale ja Wam zazdroszczę  :wink: 




> .... Reszta w przyszlym roku, chcemy zeby sciany troche odparowaly. No i trzeba troche czasu na odpoczynek i dla nas i dla portwela


No właśnie... dlatego my planujemy na ten rok SSO, szczególnie, że nie mamy jeszcze PnB i zaczniemy budowę dopiero w lipcu/sierpniu. Jednak jak wszystko pójdzie dobrze, może się uda SSZ.

Różne słyszę z różnych stron opinie, na temat tego, na jakim etapie lepiej przezimować...

----------


## max-maniacy

mam pytanie do budujących z silikatów. w projekcie mamy silkę 24, ale oryginalna dosyć droga. macie może jakieś namiary na inne - tańsze? byłabym wdzięczna za namiary, nazwy firm, ceny, cokolwiek możecie podrzucić, bo mąż zaczyna już zastanawiać się nad zamianą na Ytonga. z góry wielkie dzięki.

nam przywieźli dziś zbrojenia do fundamentów.

----------


## tomanek4

> Różne słyszę z różnych stron opinie, na temat tego, na jakim etapie lepiej przezimować...


Z opinii które ja słyszałem najlepiej zostawić w stanie SSO jak pisze Dziuby właśnie, żeby ściany dobrze wyschły powinny się wietrzyć.

----------


## aksamitka

*Danonki* szalejecie  :smile:   my bedziemy robic dopóki kasy starczy

----------


## Danonki

podobno 3miesiące wystarczą aby móc położyć tynki i my tak planujemy zrobić (czyli tynki robimy w połowie sierpnia)

i mamy w planach najpóźniej do świąt Bożego Narodzenia 2012 się wprowadzić.
Nie zakładamy, ze dom będzie do tego czasu skończony na tip top, ale będzie się nadawał do zamieszkania  :smile:

----------


## qana

> ...mamy w planach najpóźniej do świąt Bożego Narodzenia 2012 się wprowadzić.
> Nie zakładamy, ze dom będzie do tego czasu skończony na tip top, ale będzie się nadawał do zamieszkania


Ja mam też mam nadzieję, że się wprowadzimy na Boże Narodzenie, tyle, że 2013 :] 

będziecie robić tynki maszynowe? gipsowe czy wapienne? słyszałam, że coraz więcej osób wraca do tradycyjnych tynków (ja też zamierzam) ?

----------


## aksamitka

my planujemy na wielkanoc 2013, prawdopodobnie tynki gipsowe

----------


## autorus

> Z polskich producentów to Grupa Silikaty,Sil-Pro.
> Zapytajcie się kierbuda lub projektanta czy można zamienić na silikat 18cm,u mnie nie było przeciwskazań a cena zdecydowanie niższa np.N18 cena za szt.2,57zł z transportem czyli wychodzi ok.46zł/m2 dorwana z allegro.
> Xella jest masakrystycznie droga.


hm, w sumie to masz dobry pomysł aby spytać o te 18  :smile:  Ja będę miał strop lany. Mam pytanie, czy wtedy dajesz tez bloczki fundamentowe 18?

----------


## Danonki

> Ja mam też mam nadzieję, że się wprowadzimy na Boże Narodzenie, tyle, że 2013 :] 
> 
> będziecie robić tynki maszynowe? gipsowe czy wapienne? słyszałam, że coraz więcej osób wraca do tradycyjnych tynków (ja też zamierzam) ?


my robimy tynki  cementowo-wapienne (gipsowe moga się nie sprawdzić przy naszej dwójce małych dzieci to raz, dwa: jakos ogólnie wydaja mi się lepsze bo są trwalsze i mocniejsze). 
Po tynkach również (podobno) wystarczą 3miesiące i można ścianę malować. U nas by wypadło jakoś to pod koniec listopada

----------


## max-maniacy

dzięki  *Arturo72* za podpowiedź. na firmę Pro-Sil natknęłam się właśnie na allegro i najbliżej nas mają punkt handlowy w Olsztynie. muszę podrzucić temat mężowi, niech się zorientuje, jaką mają ofertę.

----------


## qana

> my planujemy na wielkanoc 2013, prawdopodobnie tynki gipsowe





> my robimy tynki  cementowo-wapienne (gipsowe moga się nie sprawdzić przy naszej dwójce małych dzieci to raz, dwa: jakos ogólnie wydaja mi się lepsze bo są trwalsze i mocniejsze). 
> Po tynkach również (podobno) wystarczą 3miesiące i można ścianę malować. U nas by wypadło jakoś to pod koniec listopada


no właśnie, w obecnym mieszkaniu mamy tzw. gładź gipsową i dosyć już mam tych zadrapań od byle czego, które na takich gładkich ścianach są okropnie widoczne! 
poza tym widzę tendencję wśród znajomych do nadawania ścianom faktury. w takim razie po co najpierw gładzić, skoro potem chcemy chropowate  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## karcz3

doradzcie co robic bo juz na samym wstepie naszej budowy po zdjeciu humusu i wyrównaniu miesca pod budowe domu okazało sie że teren jest niestabilny grząski na powierzchni około 3mx4m akurat tam gdzie maja być łąwy, podejrzewam że przy kopaniu pojawi sie woda, mój majster powiedział że trzeba wszystko wybrać koparką i nawieść żwiru i zagęscic pożadnie, 
Mam pytanko kto ma jakieś sugestie i pomysły co zrobić żeby było ok.,

----------


## pukul

> będziecie robić tynki maszynowe? gipsowe czy wapienne? słyszałam, że coraz więcej osób wraca do tradycyjnych tynków (ja też zamierzam) ?


też mi to nie daje spokoju... jakie w końcu te tynki i czym one się w ogóle różnią? trochę się podszkoliłam w niektórych tematach, ale ten jakoś tak "zginął w tłumie" a czasu to już wcale nie mam.
i bardzo wam  wszystkim zazdroszcze tego SSO - u mnie jutro minie 2 miesiące jak ekipa weszła (na stan zerowy!!!) i czekają - "szef" twierdzi że strop musi czekać 28 dni bo inaczej on się pod tym nie podpisze - ściany będą pękać i zła opinia pójdzie na niego  :smile:  i czekamy, czekamy..... jeszcze 4 dni

----------


## rafus12

Cos mi sie widzi ze ten stop musi czekac 28 dni bo twoj "szef" obskakuje druga budowe.
Moj szef idzie w druga skrajnosc - uwaza ze mozna jechac z koksem prawie od razu po zalaniu stropu (po kilku dniach) jedynie stemple musza pozostac na dluzej. Moze to byc prawda o tyle ze przeciez zbrojenie jest wystarczajacym zabezpieczeniem stropu.

----------


## rafus12

> my robimy tynki  cementowo-wapienne (gipsowe moga się nie sprawdzić przy naszej dwójce małych dzieci to raz, dwa: jakos ogólnie wydaja mi się lepsze bo są trwalsze i mocniejsze). 
> Po tynkach również (podobno) wystarczą 3miesiące i można ścianę malować. U nas by wypadło jakoś to pod koniec listopada


 Ale przeciez malowanie sciany to jest pikus. Innym problemem z przezimowaniem stanu SSO + hydraulika i elektryka - jak tu ktos planuje - jest wystawienie instalacji na czynniki atmosferyczne. No chyba ze bedzie SSZ ale wtedy wentylacji nie bedzie i rownie dobrze mozna wszystko wykanczac od razu.

----------


## bitter

> też mi to nie daje spokoju... jakie w końcu te tynki i czym one się w ogóle różnią? trochę się podszkoliłam w niektórych tematach, ale ten jakoś tak "zginął w tłumie" a czasu to już wcale nie mam.
> i bardzo wam  wszystkim zazdroszcze tego SSO - u mnie jutro minie 2 miesiące jak ekipa weszła (na stan zerowy!!!) i czekają - "szef" twierdzi że strop musi czekać 28 dni bo inaczej on się pod tym nie podpisze - ściany będą pękać i zła opinia pójdzie na niego  i czekamy, czekamy..... jeszcze 4 dni


Robią z Was balona. Beton wiąże 28 dni ale to nie oznacza, ze nie można z nim nic robić. Jeżeli strop jest podstemplowany to po kilku dniach można na nim stawiać ścianki kolankowe i jechać dalej. Zmarnowaliście miesiąc na niepotrzebny przestój. Ja bym tę firmę pogonił w cholerę.

----------


## qana

My robiliśmy badanie gruntu. Podobno nie jest obowiązkowe (?), ale architekt się uparł i miał nosa, bo urząd zażądał dokumentacji i to w 4 egzemplarzach. 

Nie widzieliśmy takiej konieczności wcześniej, bo cała okolica jest w budowie, z każdej strony wykopy pod fundamenty, więc  wiedzieliśmy co jest grane. 
Ale bywa różnie. Znajoma (również geolog!) podeszła bezstresowo do zakupu działki i (podobno) całe oszczędności przeznaczone na SSO wydała na fundamenty, odwodnienia i te sprawy...

----------


## Danonki

> Robią z Was balona. Beton wiąże 28 dni ale to nie oznacza, ze nie można z nim nic robić. Jeżeli strop jest podstemplowany to po kilku dniach można na nim stawiać ścianki kolankowe i jechać dalej. Zmarnowaliście miesiąc na niepotrzebny przestój. Ja bym tę firmę pogonił w cholerę.


u nas wlasnie tak bylo. Strop zalany w piatek, a we wtorek z tego co pamietam scianki kolankowe zaczely sie pnac w gore.
Dol byl oczywiscie podsteplowany prawie miesiac.

----------


## autorus

> Zrobić badanie gruntu i udać się do projektanta.


pamiętam jak w muratorze  było zdjęcie działki z wykopem pod piwnicę. Inwestor nie zrobił badania gruntu. Wygladało to jak basen olimpijski, oczywiście napełniony  :sad:    Badanie jest konieczne.

----------


## pawelkokosz

> no właśnie, w obecnym mieszkaniu mamy tzw. gładź gipsową i dosyć już mam tych zadrapań od byle czego, które na takich gładkich ścianach są okropnie widoczne! 
> poza tym widzę tendencję wśród znajomych do nadawania ścianom faktury. w takim razie po co najpierw gładzić, skoro potem chcemy chropowate


Witam....ja dałem tynki cementowo-wapienne na ściany a gipsowe na sufit...przy dwójce dzieciaków, które obecnie na ścianach mają już wiele rzeczy takie rozwiązanie sprawdza się wyśmienicie  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

my po wylaniu strpou mamy przerwe ok 17 dni

----------


## autorus

> Witam....ja dałem tynki cementowo-wapienne na ściany a gipsowe na sufit...przy dwójce dzieciaków, które obecnie na ścianach mają już wiele rzeczy takie rozwiązanie sprawdza się wyśmienicie


też chce dać cementowo wapienne  :smile:  Odnośnie sufitu to jako takiego u mnie brak  :wink:

----------


## Atlanta

My też dajemy tynki cementowo wapienne.

Co do naszego wykonawcy-ma 2 inne budowy ale powiedział że póki nas nie skończy nie pójdzie dalej. Sami mu kazaliśmy iść na drugą budowę (musieliśmy trochę zarobić na dalsze etapy). Zrobił komuś fundament, innemu dach i teraz wraca ruszać ze ścianą kolankową.

Na budowach obok mnie 2 na 3 osoby nie ściągają humusu. Będzie płacz.

----------


## Mania0

Witam
Mam ogromną prośbę, mógłby ktoś podpowiedziec coś na temat wykonania kosztorysu, czy to lepiej samemu czy ktos to robi. Jak się w ogóle do tego zabrać. Brał ktos kredyt w PKO SA czy tez Millenium, co wymagali? Jakies przykłady? Mam domek 100m. Budujemy sie po raz 1 i stety bądz nie każda rzecz jest dla nas zagadką i nowym doświadczeniem... Proszę o pomoc :smile:  Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich budujących.

----------


## Danonki

> Ale przeciez malowanie sciany to jest pikus. Innym problemem z przezimowaniem stanu SSO + hydraulika i elektryka - jak tu ktos planuje - jest wystawienie instalacji na czynniki atmosferyczne. No chyba ze bedzie SSZ ale wtedy wentylacji nie bedzie i rownie dobrze mozna wszystko wykanczac od razu.


nie wiem czy bedzie dobrze czy nie, my w planach mamy za miesiac wstawiac okna (miesiac po skonczonym SSO, w połowie czerwca), elektryke i hydraulike zrobic. Otynkowac 3miesiace po SSO  (połowa sierpnia) i pod koniec listopada ruszyc z reszta wykonczeniowki (6miesięcy po SSO). 
Gdy zalozymy okna bedziemy wietrzyc przy kazdej okazji, dzien w dzien (chyba ze bedzie padalo), wiec wentylacja bedzie

----------


## Atlanta

A propo okien-dachowe robić z *nawiewnikami* czy bez??

----------


## Esiak

> A propo okien-dachowe robić z *nawiewnikami* czy bez??


 większość jak nie wszystkie okna dachowe mają nawiewniki...

----------


## autorus

> Na budowach obok mnie 2 na 3 osoby nie ściągają humusu. Będzie płacz.


chyba nie zrozumiałem. Jak to pod ławy nie usuwają humusu?

----------


## Marcin_Piaseczno

Humus humusem..obok Naszej budowy powstaje domek,gdzie ekipa stawiała ściany praktycznej bez żadnej izolacji poziomej :eek: Centralnie na fundament poszedł porotherm.Codziennie obserwuję te mury i nie wyglądają ciekawie.

U Nas strop zalany w zeszły piątek :smile: Ekipa robi teraz dach na innej budowie,wracają 28 maja :smile: 
W tym roku chcielibyśmy skończyć na SSZ,chyba że fundusze pozwolą na więcej :smile:

----------


## autorus

odnosnie izolacji poziomej to tez nie wiem czy dam a to dla tego ze bede mial wylewany betonz dodatkiem nie  pijacym wody  :smile: konsultowalem sie ze specjalista i w moim przypadku nie jest to konieczne bo i tak nie bedzie podciagania wody.

----------


## Atlanta

> chyba nie zrozumiałem. Jak to pod ławy nie usuwają humusu?


A nie usuwają. Wchodzą na działkę, robią szalunki na ziemi (jeden nawet na trawie :big grin: ) i jadą dalej  :Roll:  Po co płacić za koparkę.

Jeden dla odmiany zrobił sobie piwnicę, to nic że akurat na jego działce co ulewa jest wielka powódź.

Ja rozumiem że można się nie znać, ja też się nie znam ale od czytania i nauki głowa nie boli  :cool: 

Mania ja co prawda nie biorę kredytu ale do projektu dostaliśmy kosztorys. Może taki wystarczy?

----------


## Marcin_Piaseczno

Autorus w Twoim przypadku jestem w stanie to zrozumieć :smile: Lecz uwierz w podanym przeze mnie przykładzie ściany domu wyglądały jakby co chwila były polewane wodą,nawet w upalne dni majówki :eek: Być może dom szykowany jest na sprzedaż,bo nie sądze,żeby ktoś robił sobie taki bubel.

----------


## cronin

oj tam oj tam, jak już im dramatycznie ściany popękają to zrobią szybki remoncik, zaszpachlują z wierzchu i wystawią dom na sprzedaż w okazyjnej  cenie, zawsze się jakiś chętny trafi. A myślisz że deweloperzy lepiej budują, sypią pod chudziak co się da, przecież tego nie widać, jak położą tynki wszystko zasłonią, i kupujesz kota w worku. Ja , odkąd się dokształcam w budowlance, nie kupiłabym gotowca ani od dewelopera ani z drugiej ręki, nieważne w jak okazyjnej cenie, chyba że do zburzenia bo działka dobra.

----------


## autorus

no fakt Ty jestes na miejscu wiec widzisz budowe.  Nikt mnie nie namowi aby kupic domek od dewelopera. w zyciu !!!

----------


## Atlanta

> Nikt mnie nie namowi aby kupic domek od dewelopera. w zyciu !!!


Podpisuje się pod tym rękoma i nogami

----------


## matmateusz

> Witam
> Mam ogromną prośbę, mógłby ktoś podpowiedziec coś na temat wykonania kosztorysu, czy to lepiej samemu czy ktos to robi. Jak się w ogóle do tego zabrać. Brał ktos kredyt w PKO SA czy tez Millenium, co wymagali? Jakies przykłady? Mam domek 100m. Budujemy sie po raz 1 i stety bądz nie każda rzecz jest dla nas zagadką i nowym doświadczeniem... Proszę o pomoc Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich budujących.


My dopiero co braliśmy kredyt w Millenium, więc może coś pomożemy :smile: 
Ogólnie potrzebujesz: projekt, pozwolenie na budowę, zaświadczenie o zarobkach, wyciągi z konta, wniosek o udzielenie kredytu, kosztorys
ale to pewnie już wiesz :wink: 

co do tego kosztorysu to najlepiej aby zrobił Ci go kierownik budowy, tak było u nas (takie "hand made" nie chcieli przyjąć)  :wink: 
jakbyś miał jakieś bardziej szczegółowe pytania to pisz na priva - walczyliśmy w banku około miesiąca :big grin:

----------


## Marcin_Piaseczno

Autorus widzę,że pochodzisz ze Skierniewic??Z racji bliskiej odległości do Żyrardowa pozwolę sobie zadać Ci pytanie.Dostałem w sumie ciekawą wycenę okien z Żyrardowa..firma T-Trans.Swoją siedzibę mają przy ulicy 1maja 37b.Słyszałeś może coś o tej firmie i o ich oknach??.Rozmawiałem z człowiekiem tylko telefonicznie,w przyszłym tygodniu jestem umówiony na wizytę w ich salonie,i nie wiem czego mogę się spodziewać.Okna robią na profilach Brugmann i Salamander.Dostałem też z wyceną kilka zdjęć

----------


## R&K

> ...Ja , odkąd się dokształcam w budowlance, nie kupiłabym gotowca ani od dewelopera ani z drugiej ręki, nieważne w jak okazyjnej cenie, chyba że do zburzenia bo działka dobra.





> no fakt Ty jestes na miejscu wiec widzisz budowe.  Nikt mnie nie namowi aby kupic domek od dewelopera. w zyciu !!!


znajomi kupili chyba ze 3 lata temu mieszkanko - byłem u nich w weekend - opowiadali że w zimie na tarasie nie mieli śniegu a wszędzie dookoła był
zamówili audyt z kamerą termowizyjną na zawnątrz -18 stopni , temperatura płytek na tarasie (taras na ziemi na parterze) +5 

nie mam więcej pytań 




> większość jak nie wszystkie okna dachowe mają nawiewniki...


Esiak - są i takie i takie 
*Atlanta zalezy jaką masz wentylacje w domu zaplanowaną*

----------


## kupiecjudex

> W PKO BP przyjmują kosztorysy własnoręczne


Zależy jaka jest kwota kredytu.

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

a ja z innej beczki, co sądzicie o przęsłach ogrodowych (metalowych) z castoramy czy z brico, jest sens ich kupowania, czy wogóle raczej nie brać ich pod uwagę, tylko od razu lepiej zamówic u jakiegoś "cieśli" co by zrobił m.in. podobne do tych właśnie. Może ktoś z was widział właśnie te przęsła w tych marketach, albo może ma takie właśnie w swoim ogrodzeniu i mógłby się podzielić doświadczeniem, bo na obrazku to całkiem, całkiem wyglądają, tylko ciekawe jak w rzeczywistości.
Przepraszam, że właśnie na tym forum piszę, ale dobrze mi tu.

----------


## autorus

> Autorus widzę,że pochodzisz ze Skierniewic??Z racji bliskiej odległości do Żyrardowa pozwolę sobie zadać Ci pytanie.Dostałem w sumie ciekawą wycenę okien z Żyrardowa..firma T-Trans.Swoją siedzibę mają przy ulicy 1maja 37b.Słyszałeś może coś o tej firmie i o ich oknach??.Rozmawiałem z człowiekiem tylko telefonicznie,w przyszłym tygodniu jestem umówiony na wizytę w ich salonie,i nie wiem czego mogę się spodziewać.Okna robią na profilach Brugmann i Salamander.Dostałem też z wyceną kilka zdjęć


Od razu powiem ze się nie znam dla tego biorę okienka od dużego producenta M&S. Zrób sobie jeszcze wycenę u nich ni porównaj. Ogólnie należy robić wycenę w 3 niezależnych firmach i wtedy wnioski sam wyciągniesz, tak ja zrobiłem  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Zależy jaka jest kwota kredytu.


Kredyt 100% na dom,także nie 5zł  :wink: 
Kosztorys własnoręcznie zrobiony wystarczył.

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

> Kredyt 100% na dom,także nie 5zł 
> Kosztorys własnoręcznie zrobiony wystarczył.


Owszem, u nas także, ale kierbud musiał przystawić pod tym swoją pieczątkę  :cool: . Co ważne transze uzaleznione są od postępu prac, które są wykonane (nie wchodzi w grę zakupiony materiał, który jeszcze nie został użyty) - wypłata transzy w zamian za fotki z budowy, ot tak to sobie wymyślili !

Ponadto tych pseudofachowców:
1) czekamy 28 dni na związanie stropu, chudziaka itp; przed kolejnym etapem;
2) nie ściągających humusu
3) nie robiących izolacji poziomej i pionowej;
posłałbym do DIABŁA !  :mad: 

Pozdrowionka dla budujących  :wink:

----------


## R&K

u nas tez pod kosztorysem podpisywał się szef ekipy od niby od stanu pod klucz - realnie robili SSO

rozliczają materiał nieużyty - tylko najlepiej gdy jest umowa i zaliczka np zakup okien czy drzwi na które się czeka 4-8 tygodni 
jeśli kupiłem dachówkę a była w połowie położona to zaliczyli mi ją całą i 2 dni wcześniej dostałem transze - nikt na sile nie robi problemów - wiadomo jak budowa wygląda !!

----------


## qana

skoro jesteśmy przy kredytach - miał ktoś do czynienia z bankiem BZWBK (udzielającym kredytów w *euro*, i który *podobno* bez problemu partycypuje w kosztach na poszczególnych etapach) i może wydać jakąś opinię na temat współpracy z tymże bankiem?  :smile: 

PS. byłam dzisiaj na działce i się wkurzyłam. ktoś mi zakosił kamole, które sobie zbieram na rabatki!!!! no żesz bez przesady, żeby nawet kamyków człowiek musiał pilnować  :Roll:

----------


## pawelkokosz

> skoro jesteśmy przy kredytach - miał ktoś do czynienia z bankiem BZWBK (udzielającym kredytów w *euro*, i który *podobno* bez problemu partycypuje w kosztach na poszczególnych etapach) i może wydać jakąś opinię na temat współpracy z tymże bankiem? 
> 
> PS. byłam dzisiaj na działce i się wkurzyłam. ktoś mi zakosił kamole, które sobie zbieram na rabatki!!!! no żesz bez przesady, żeby nawet kamyków człowiek musiał pilnować


Teraz kradną wszystko...chociaż u mnie przez całą budowę nie było ogrodzenia, nikt nie pilnował, materiały były na wierzchu, wszyscy krakali, że na pewno coś nam ukradną....a tu cisza i spokój  :smile: )...raz tylko jednego łepka pogoniłem bo chciał sobie z europalety sanki robić ( tak mi się przyznał  :smile: )

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Kredyt 100% na dom,także nie 5zł 
> Kosztorys własnoręcznie zrobiony wystarczył.


Ja brałem u nich kredyt 10.2011r. i chcieli ode mnie operat szacynkowy spożadzony przez biegłego z zakresu nieruchomości. Bank argumentował to tym iż od pewnej kwoty kredytu jest wymagany taki operat szacunkowy.
Polegało to na tym że poszedłem do b iegłego, ten mnie spytał jaka jest wartość działki, ile chcę tego kredytu, z czego dom, trochę szczegułów o wykończeniu, termin realizacji etapów. Na podstawie tego zrobił wycenę nieruchomości wraz z domem który jeszcze nie istnieje, trochę to było dla mnie bez sensu, ale podobno taki wymóg kosztowało mnie to 950 PLN. Rzeczoznawca powiedział jedynie że zrobi tak zeby grało, w końcu to ja mu płacę. Bezsens totalny. W banku mi powiedzieli ze to dotyczy kredytów powyżej 300 lub 400 tys. PLN już teraz nie pamiętam, do tej kwoty to takie byle co przyjmują jak piszesz.
Sam przez to przeszedłem więc wiem co piszę  :smile: 
Może to kwestia oddziału Banku chociaż nie sądzę.

----------


## qana

> Teraz kradną wszystko...


chciałam sobie posadzić kilka drzewek - po tej stronie działki, gdzie nie będzie sięgać bajzel (czyt. budowa  :smile:  ), ale dochodzę do wniosku, że bez ogrodzenia to całkowicie bez sensu! 
pomijam fakt, że jesienią posadziłam sobie dwie brzózki i mi je niestety coś obgryzło. podejrzewam zające  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> a ja z innej beczki, co sądzicie o przęsłach ogrodowych (metalowych) z castoramy czy z brico, jest sens ich kupowania, czy wogóle raczej nie brać ich pod uwagę, tylko od razu lepiej zamówic u jakiegoś "cieśli" co by zrobił m.in. podobne do tych właśnie. Może ktoś z was widział właśnie te przęsła w tych marketach, albo może ma takie właśnie w swoim ogrodzeniu i mógłby się podzielić doświadczeniem, bo na obrazku to całkiem, całkiem wyglądają, tylko ciekawe jak w rzeczywistości.
> Przepraszam, że właśnie na tym forum piszę, ale dobrze mi tu.



w minionym roku stawialismy u tescia plot z gotowych paneli z leroy merlin (producent chyba hydrobudowa), po za tym ze trzeba go oczywiscie pomalowac to nie jest zle  :smile:

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

> Witam
> Mam ogromną prośbę, mógłby ktoś podpowiedziec coś na temat wykonania kosztorysu, czy to lepiej samemu czy ktos to robi. Jak się w ogóle do tego zabrać. Brał ktos kredyt w PKO SA czy tez Millenium, co wymagali? Jakies przykłady? Mam domek 100m. Budujemy sie po raz 1 i stety bądz nie każda rzecz jest dla nas zagadką i nowym doświadczeniem... Proszę o pomoc Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich budujących.


My braliśmy kredyt z PKO S.A. - kosztorys robiłam własnoręcznie  :smile:  co prawda musiał być podpisany przez kogoś z uprawnieniami - robiłam go do skutku czyli 6 razy  :smile:  i na koniec pani z banku się zlitowała i przesłała do kogoś kto napisał co i jak w jakich kwotach  :smile:   :smile:  ja tylko poprawiłam. Prawda jest też taka, że akurat PKO ma niebotyczne kwoty jeżeli chodzi o poszczególne stany wykończenia. Za transze za mury + ścianki działowe + komin + schody ja jeszcze wykonałam taras, duuuże schody zewnętrzne i prawie cały dach (dachówka ROBEN - mat antracyt - właśnie zaczynają kłaść :smile:  ) PKO niejako zmusiło nas do wzięcia większej kwoty niż tak naprawdę potrzebujemy - właśnie przez zawyżone kwoty w kosztorysie - ale jest też dobra strona tego, że można u nich zwrócić bez żadnych kosztów 30 % udzielonej kwoty, jeżeli wyrobisz się w niższych pieniążkach. Jeszcze jedna sprawa to to, że wymagają wyciągu z konta - jeżeli posiadamy na nim jakąś kasę  :smile:  lub tak jak w naszym przypadku aktu własności mieszkania i innej działki, którą posiadamy - jednym słowem musicie mieć jakieś zabezpieczenie. Koniec końców jesteśmy zadowoleni (przynajmniej na razie) wynegocjowaliśmy dobre oprocentowanie i teraz tyko 20 lat spłaty  :ohmy: ) - pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Atlanta

Odradzam sadzenie czegokolwiek. Też miałam sadzić ale mąż kazał się wstrzymać. I miał rację, działka jest zryta przeokropnie, a tam gdzie nie zryta to zajęta.

Przęsła ze względu na to że uciekły nam przewidziane fundusze i musimy ciąć koszty kupujemy w castoramie albo innym markecie. 

Mój majster powiedział że nic z budowy nie ukradną póki jej nie ogrodzę. I póki co odpukać miał rację  :big grin:

----------


## Blechert

Atlanta - ciekawa koncepcja braku ogrodzenia :smile:

----------


## Atlanta

Wiadomo pół żartem ale coś w tym jest  :wink:

----------


## tomanek4

> Teraz kradną wszystko...chociaż u mnie przez całą budowę nie było ogrodzenia, nikt nie pilnował, materiały były na wierzchu, wszyscy krakali, że na pewno coś nam ukradną....a tu cisza i spokój )...raz tylko jednego łepka pogoniłem bo chciał sobie z europalety sanki robić ( tak mi się przyznał )


U nas materiały podczas budowy fundamentu i podczas stawiania szkieletu-stały również na zewnątrz i nic nie zginęło, część narzędzi, jak młotki, ściski stolarskie itp. zostawiamy na deskach na stropie, raz została łopata wbita w kupę piachu tuż przed droga-też nic nie zgięło-odpukać. 
pawelkokoszale masz tam pomysłowe sąsiedztwo, nieźle z europalety sanki hehehe :big lol: 

ps działka też nie ogrodzona

----------


## tomanek4

Jutro murarze przychodzą stawiać kominy (system schiedel), może ktoś się wypowie na co szczególnie zwrócić uwagę przy kominach? Jakich błędów nie popełnić?Mimo że przeczytałem kilka wątków o kominach i kominkach (równiez te z "eniem"-założycielem wątku) wciąż jestem raczej zielony w tym temacie...

----------


## ulka76

A ja się pochwalę skończonymi murami :wave: 

Przód domku - wejście


Front - trochę zastawiony ale coś widać


ten duży otwór to (kiedyś) wyjście na taras 


a tutaj miał być garaż 
a będzie spiżarka i kotłownia



I przód domku z innego ujęcia



Teraz nas czeka szalowanie,zbrojenie i wylanie płyty :yes: 
Daleka droga jeszcze do tego szczęścia ale damy radę  :hug:

----------


## pawelkokosz

> U nas materiały podczas budowy fundamentu i podczas stawiania szkieletu-stały również na zewnątrz i nic nie zginęło, część narzędzi, jak młotki, ściski stolarskie itp. zostawiamy na deskach na stropie, raz została łopata wbita w kupę piachu tuż przed droga-też nic nie zgięło-odpukać. 
> pawelkokoszale masz tam pomysłowe sąsiedztwo, nieźle z europalety sanki hehehe
> 
> ps działka też nie ogrodzona


I coś jest na rzeczy....raz tylko podczas zimy 2011 widziałem ślady w śniegu wokół domu oraz część z nich prowadziła do domu, widocznie ktoś czegoś szukał ale nie znalazł...ale na sąsiednich budowach wiem, że ginęły elektronarzędzia z szop oraz garaży....

----------


## pawelkokosz

> A ja się pochwalę skończonymi murami
> 
> Przód domku - wejście
> 
> 
> Front - trochę zastawiony ale coś widać
> 
> 
> ten duży otwór to (kiedyś) wyjście na taras 
> ...


Jak patrzę na zdjęcia z takiego etapu budowy to cieszę się, że jestem już po  :smile: ))....SSZ mnie nie przerażał dopiero wykończenie domu to był czad  :smile: )....życzę Ci powodzenia  :smile: )

----------


## Danonki

Wczoraj zakończyliśmy STAN SUROWY OTWARTY
Na dachu mamy pełne deskowanie + papę (blachodachówka będzie później, a kiedy - uzależnione jest to od kasy)

ekipa weszła 28 marca 2012 i skończyła 17.05.2012
budowa SSO trwała 7 tygodni i 1dzień.

jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z naszej ekipy, z jakości i z czasu pracy. 
Zapłaciliśmy 33 500,00zł (a powinno wyjść 36tys z tyloma poprawkami co wprowadziliśmy w czasie budowy)
W sumie za całość: robocizna + materiały wyszło 100tys (pustaki i bloczki fundamentowe już mieliśmy i ich nie wliczyłam do tej stówki)
budowaliśmy z pustaka keramzytowego 24cm + 15styropianu grafitowego pójdzie na ściany (ściany wewnętrzne 18cm)

----------


## Blechert

tomanek4 - co do narzędzi mam duże doświadczenie. Nic nie znika póki ekipy pracują razem. Gdy jedna wyjeżdża albo jeszcze gorzej gdy kilka na raz, wtedy i sprzęt wyjeżdża tak pozostałych ekip jak i właściciela budynku. Zostają tylko zdezelowane łopaty i krzywe poziomice których i tak nikt nie chce.

----------


## lilly20

Witam  :smile:  u nas nareszcie robota znowu ruszyła! Dzisiaj przyjechał materiał na piętro na plac budowy... ogromna góra piachu, cement na paletach, wapno, porothermy, reszta kominów itp. Ekipa roszłałowała daszki ( daszek nad gankiem i nad tarasem ), schody i jeden z podciągów. Nareszcie to zaczyna na coś wygląć. Od poniedziałku mury będą piąć się dalej do góry. W dalszym ciągu oczekujemy na naszą więźbę. W przyszłym tygodniu przyjedzie też stal na ostatni strop  :big lol:  i już nigdy w życiu nie chcę oglądać stali ( czyt. prętów zbrojeniowych ), poszło u nas tego mnóstwo i ceny stali mie przerażają - jak można tak ździerać z ludzi!!! Z niecierpliwością czekam na górali, którzy przyjadą nam robić dach  :smile:  może w sierpniu skończymy SSO!

----------


## asia&grzesiu

A oto nasze początki 15 maj rozpoczęcie robót - wylanie poduszki

----------


## autorus

ile się u ciebie wgryzali w grunt?

----------


## Grzaneczki

u nas też minęło ponad dwa tygodnie od wylania  zanim zaczęło się murowanie ścian, dla nas nie ma problemu że ekipa ma jeszcze dwie budowy w tym samym czasie, bo w planach jest dopiero Boże Narodzenie 2013 we własnym domu. Póki co jesteśmy na tym etapie

----------


## pawelkokosz

> u nas też minęło ponad dwa tygodnie od wylania  zanim zaczęło się murowanie ścian, dla nas nie ma problemu że ekipa ma jeszcze dwie budowy w tym samym czasie, bo w planach jest dopiero Boże Narodzenie 2013 we własnym domu. Póki co jesteśmy na tym etapie


Tylko Boże broń przed przyznawaniem się przed ekipami że wam się nie spieszy....ja zrobiłem taki błąd i ekipa zamiast stawiać SSO przez góra 3 miechy stawiała prawie 6  :sad: ...potem już byłem mądrzejszy...

----------


## aksuda

> Tylko Boże broń przed przyznawaniem się przed ekipami że wam się nie spieszy....ja zrobiłem taki błąd i ekipa zamiast stawiać SSO przez góra 3 miechy stawiała prawie 6 ...potem już byłem mądrzejszy...


to chyba zależy w jaki sposób mówi się o tym firmie, nam również nie bardzo się spieszy plan zamieszkania optymistyczny wakacje 2013 ostateczny grudzień2013 więc budowlańcami umówiliśmy się tak, że do końca sierpnia mamy mieć SSZ i ten termin jest od nich wymagany :smile:

----------


## R&K

u nas było tak samo 
rozpoczeli prace we wrześniu i umowieni bylismy na SSZ do końca roku czyli grudzien 2012 
tylko firma od okien dala ciala ale dom stal przykryty 

pojecie śpieszenia sie jest wzgledne 
jesli sie komus bardzo spieszy i jest wstanie zaplacic moze mieszkac w domu po 3 czy 6 miesiadach 
przy systemie polgospodarczym 9-12 miesiecy jest  zupelnie realne

----------


## aksuda

masz racje spieszenie się to pojecie względne 
wszystko ma swoją kolejność i nie zawsze pośpiech jest dobrym doradcą ale to sprawa indywidualna 
nasze postępy to w poniedziałek zalewają wieniec i teraz będzie chwila przerwy czekamy na więźbę i dachówkę , zamówiliśmy Creaton "premion" czarną matową angobowaną  :smile:  :big grin:

----------


## kachna2802

> Witam
> Mam ogromną prośbę, mógłby ktoś podpowiedziec coś na temat wykonania kosztorysu, czy to lepiej samemu czy ktos to robi. Jak się w ogóle do tego zabrać. Brał ktos kredyt w PKO SA czy tez Millenium, co wymagali? Jakies przykłady? Mam domek 100m. Budujemy sie po raz 1 i stety bądz nie każda rzecz jest dla nas zagadką i nowym doświadczeniem... Proszę o pomoc Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich budujących.


Ja chętnie pomogę,niedawno wzielismy kredyt w Millenium.  Kosztorys robilismy sami, został jednak zakwestionowany-nie uwierzyli, że damy rade wybudowac za 250 tys :sad: . Po ponad miesięcznej walce w końcu mamy kredyt! Dużo by opowiadac ile nerwow nas to kosztowalo, bo dwa razy nam go dawali a za kilka dni zmieniali zdanie. My też mamy dom 100 metrowy,mogę wysłać nasze kosztorysy na maila, bo do pko też robiliśmy.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

u nas w piatek nastal stan 0. lawy zalalismy 6 kwietnia, po tygodniu zaczalem murowac, wyszlo 1122 bloczki M6, 140 ton piasku do srodka, 75 ton ziemi dookola (ale to dopiero poczatek) i na to 8m3 B20 zalane 18 maja, w sumie jak dotad wydane ca 28 tysiecy (tyle ze to obejmuje wszystko: papiery, materialy, narzedzia, wypozyczalnie, budowe i rejestracje przyczepki, kierownik, 6 palet bloczkow na sciany... i 20 brabantow  :big grin: ) jakby wszelkie poboczne koszty odja to stan 0 wyszedl by ponizej 20 kawalkow...mysle ze w okolicach 17-18... ale nie chce mi sie liczyc  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

Witajcie po przerwie!
Zniknęłam z wątku, bo czytanie o Waszych rozpoczynających się budowach było dołujące..  :sad:  Wreszcie jednak i u nas coś ruszyło: humus zdjęty, pół drzew wykarczowane, powstała "dziura pod dom", która napawa mnie wielką radością!  :big grin: 
Nasza ukraińska ekipa nadal nie dostała wiz, podobno dostaną 20. czerwca. Rozważamy wobec tego zrobienie fundamentów zanim przyjadą, żeby uniknąć dwóch tygodni oczekiwania po wylaniu fundamentów. Cóż, trochę nas "ugotowali" - gdyby zaczęli zgodnie z planem, 20. czerwca dom by już może stał.....
Ale cóż. 
Nie mogę się już doczekać kiedy się wybudujemy i przeprowadzimy. :yes:  Bardzo bym chciała, żeby ten roczny termin - o którym wspomniał R&K - był w naszym wypadku realny. 

A powiedzcie, co sądzicie o braniu teraz ekipy do wylania samych fundamentów (o ile ją znajdzeimy). Myślicie, że to ma sens?

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Blechert

Ja często dostaję dodatkowe zlecenia, bo jakaś wcześniej umówiona, tania ekipa zapowiada się od pół roku, a przeszkadza im tylko taki mały drobiazg - nie mogą dojechać :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

No i jak się cenisz za takie dodatkowe zlecenia? Zakładasz, że fajnie, że wpadło i robisz tanio, czy zakładasz że jest szansa "ściągnąć kasę" i robisz drogo?

A w ogóle, to założyłam właśnie *dziennik budowy*, ale nie wiem jak zrobić link do niego w sygnaturze. Pomożecie?

----------


## Mania0

Dziękujemy za odpowiedzi odnośnie kosztorysów :smile:  Jakby co to jesteśmy jeszcze otwarci na dodatkowe informacje :wink: 
Mamy jeszcze takie pytanie, jak wygląda odbiór budynku przez bank i zakończenie całej budowy, w środku musi być wszystko zrobione do zamieszkania a na zawnątrz ogrodzenie, chodniki, podjazdy itp? Jak to jest?

----------


## Dars

> A w ogóle, to założyłam właśnie *dziennik budowy*, ale nie wiem jak zrobić link do niego w sygnaturze. Pomożecie?


Wpisz sobie takie cósik w sygnaturze:

URL="http://forum.muratordom.pl/adres_twojego_dziennika"]Dziennik budowy XXX + KOMENTARZE[/URL

I cały URL zrób w nawiasach []
Oczywiście wpisz sobie dane Twojego dziennika.

----------


## marta&robert

*Dars* dzięuję za odpowiedź, tylko nie rozumiem tego *"]* dziennik budowy..itd *[* Czy kwadratowe nawiasy mają być postawione w tą właśnie stronę i ma być ten cudzysłów? I ten tekst dziennik budowy + komentarze - tam mam wpisać nazwę dziennika, czy to jest to co się wyświetli w moim podpisie. Z góry dzięki!

----------


## dusiaka

*Sąsiadko*- może mnie się uda Tobie pomóc:

W edycji swojej sygnaturki wpisz najpierw: *[*
potem *url=*
teraz wklej link do dziennika, a za linkiem zamknij nawias *]*
Teraz napisz co chcesz, żeby się wyświetlało, np. *Dziennik marty& roberta*
Teraz tylko na koniec *[/url]*

----------


## dusiaka

czyli tak:
dziennik marty&roberta

skopiuj sobie to, co poniżej (zmień sobie nazwę). Na początku tylko dodaj nawias otwarty [, a na końcu zamknij *]*
url=http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php?120686-Wreszcie-ruszyliśmy]dziennik marty&roberta[/url

----------


## rafus12

Czy ktos doradzi gdzie kupic blaszak? Chodzi mi o linka do aukcji allegro badz namiar na firme. Boje sie kupowac w ciemno.

----------


## Blechert

marta&robert -  Ludzie dużo obiecują a takich którzy cenią słowo jest mało. Mam stałe ceny, których nie negocjuję. Po prostu swoje robię. Każdy inwestor ma takiego wykonawcę jakiemu wierzy. Jak ktoś wierzy w najtańszych, bierze najtańszych.

----------


## lilly20

Mamy dzisiaj już połowę piętra wymurowanego  :smile:  jutro reszta ścian + nadproża i kominy a w środę działówki  :smile:  Na działce zrobiło się jakoś pustawo, wszystko zostało przeniesione na strop, schowało się za ścianami. Życzę powodzenia i spokojnej budowy Wszystkim Bociankom  :cool:

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

> Czy ktos doradzi gdzie kupic blaszak? Chodzi mi o linka do aukcji allegro badz namiar na firme. Boje sie kupowac w ciemno.


PERFECT - BLACH (Górale spod Limanowej, montują w całej Polsce - polecam ) TEL. 514 444 285 lub 600 650 687


Ja mam taki 5x5 (garaż z bramą uchylną 3x5 + 2x5 wiata na drzewo  :wink:  ) w kolorze, cana z montażem 3.700

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

pochwalę się naszym domkiem co prawda zdjęcia nie najnowsze ale sprzed tygodnia  :smile:

----------


## tomanek4

> Czy ktos doradzi gdzie kupic blaszak? Chodzi mi o linka do aukcji allegro badz namiar na firme. Boje sie kupowac w ciemno.


Ja mam z firmy Kondex Trzebiński Szymon ze Skarżyska Kamiennej, również rozwożą po całej Polsce, garaż 3,5x5m 1758pln, 3x5m bodajże 1250pln, mają rózna wymiary, cena z montażem, do odbierającego należy tylko przygotowanie podłoża, np. płyta betonowa lub tylko bloczki betonowe.

----------


## qana

> Witajcie po przerwie!
> Zniknęłam z wątku, bo czytanie o Waszych rozpoczynających się budowach było dołujące..


Otóż to, ciężko tu zaglądać - u Was praca wre, a ja ciągle na etapie PnB. ALE dzisiaj byliśmy w tej sprawie w urzędzie (uzupełnienia do wniosku) i muszę powiedzieć, że jestem pozytywnie zbudowana po tej wizycie. Panie były szalenie miłe i pomocne, pełne zrozumienia (i to nie była ukryta kamera  :big grin:  ) i obiecały wydać decyzję przed czasem! Czyli jest duża szansa, że do końca czerwca nawet się uprawomocni  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
tylko żeby do tego czasu zdobyć prąd na budowę....

----------


## marta&robert

*dusiaka* dzięki za wyczerpującą instrukcję!  :big grin:  Czyli jesteśmy sąsiadkami? To gdzie się budujecie? Czyżby też Rąbień??

*qana* my pozwolenie na budowę dostaliśmy prawie rok temu.... co z tego, skoro ciągle nie było dobrego momentu by zacząć. Głowa do góry.  :smile:  Dacie radę i życzę, by Wam to zajęło mniej czasu niż nam. Ja już się nie mogę doczekać przeprowadzki. Byłam dziś na działce - ptaki śpiewają, dzieci (sąsiadów) się śmieją, bażant spaceruje przed płotem... Jestem gotowa wprowadzić się tam nawet gdyby mi przyszło na początku się kąpać w misce. Bardzo chcę już mieć SWÓJ dom.

----------


## dusiaka

*marta&robert*- jesteśmy sasiadkami w sensie okolic Łodzi. My się budujemy pod Andrespolem.
Co z Twoim podpisem?

----------


## rafus12

Sylwia&Piotr,
Zadzwonilem i zamowilem - cena 1550 + 100zl kotwienie za blaszak 3x5m. Do 2 tygodni dostarcza, trzymam kciuki  :smile: 

Rafal

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

a ja się pochwalę, że w końcu po 6 miesiącach walki z papierami dostaliśmy PnB :wave: 
geodeta zamówiony do wytyczenia, więc za 2 tygodnie w końcu zacznie się coś dziać i unas na działce :smile:

----------


## autorus

ja licze na wykopy pod fundamenty w piatek  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

u nas powoli też coś się rozkręca. przywieźli nam zbrojenia do ław fundamentowych i bloczki na fundament. 
musimy jeszcze poprawić wykopy, zanim wylejemy. kilka dni padało i trochę porozmywało, błoto się zrobiło. 
a jak to zrobi mój małżonek, to jeszcze tylko folia i można lać beton. :yes:

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

> *Sąsiadko*- może mnie się uda Tobie pomóc:
> 
> W edycji swojej sygnaturki wpisz najpierw: *[*
> potem *url=*
> teraz wklej link do dziennika, a za linkiem zamknij nawias *]*
> Teraz napisz co chcesz, żeby się wyświetlało, np. *Dziennik marty& roberta*
> Teraz tylko na koniec *[/url]*


wielkie dzięki za instrukcję, naprawdę pomogło :smile:

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

oj ale coś nie wyszło, jak klikam na link to wyświetla mi się nie prawidłowy adres url, może coś zaradzicie na to

----------


## lilly20

No to fruuuuu i mamy ściany zewnętrzne wymurowane  :smile:  Jutro działówki a za tydzień przygotowania do stropu ( nareszcie ). Nie chcę zapeszać ale ekipa się spisuje, kierownik budowy zadowolony i my też  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  Zamówiliśmy dzisiaj już cegły do wykończenia kominów ponad dachem, na więźbę wciąż oczekujemy. Jak ten czas leci, w sierpniu będzie SSO!!!

----------


## dusiaka

> oj ale coś nie wyszło, jak klikam na link to wyświetla mi się nie prawidłowy adres url, może coś zaradzicie na to


*marzenka i mariusz g* - spróbuj tak:
skopiuj całość, na początku dodaj [, na końcu ]
url=http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?164384-dziennik-budowy-marzenki-i-mariusza]dziennik marzenki& mariusza[/url

finalnie powinno wyglądać tak:
dziennik marzenki& mariusza

----------


## aksuda

> No to fruuuuu i mamy ściany zewnętrzne wymurowane  Jutro działówki a za tydzień przygotowania do stropu ( nareszcie ). Nie chcę zapeszać ale ekipa się spisuje, kierownik budowy zadowolony i my też    Zamówiliśmy dzisiaj już cegły do wykończenia kominów ponad dachem, na więźbę wciąż oczekujemy. Jak ten czas leci, w sierpniu będzie SSO!!!


u nas wylany wieniec i teraz też czekamy na więźbę oraz dachówkę na koniec sierpnia chcielibyśmy mieć SSZ pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## qana

*marta&robert* trzymam kciuki! jednak widzę, że determinacji Tobie nie brakuje.

my podchodzimy do tego bardziej "na luzie", jednak im bliżej budowy, tym bardziej jesteśmy napaleni. i ogromnie cieszy mnie bardzo fakt, że mój mąż, który nie chciał w ogóle słyszeć o budowie 3 lata temu, teraz liczy nie tylko na SSO w tym roku, ale ma nadzieję, że zamkniemy SSZ  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

u nas stan 0 odebrany, od wczoraj machnalem polowe pierwszej warstwy bloczkow, jutro to skoncze chyba i pozniej juz na klej  :smile:  nareszcie cos zaczyna byc widac :smile:

----------


## lilly20

Na SSZ nie liczymy w tym roku, od początku budowy zakładaliśmy, że w tym roku nie zamykamy domu. Ale to wspaniałe uczucie jak dom tak rośnie w oczach. Mam nadzieję, ze jak dzisiaj pojadę po pracy na budowę to już będą ścianki działowe na piętrze  :smile:  W czoraj, żeśmy znowu trochę działkę uporządkowali i wygląda PIĘKNIE - dom robi wrażenie  :wink:  Powodzenia życzę wszystkim  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

O ludzie... tak czytam, kto ile już zrobił i zaczynam się zastanawiać, czy my jesteśmy optymistami, czy oderwanymi od rzeczywistości laikami budowlanymi  :wink: 
Planujemy do jesieni mieć SSZ, a jeszcze nie zaczęliśmy (no, już za parę dni, mam nadzieję  :smile: )

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> O ludzie... tak czytam, kto ile już zrobił i zaczynam się zastanawiać, czy my jesteśmy optymistami, czy oderwanymi od rzeczywistości laikami budowlanymi 
> Planujemy do jesieni mieć SSZ, a jeszcze nie zaczęliśmy (no, już za parę dni, mam nadzieję )


to zupelnie realne  :smile: 

daj prosze cynk jak bedziecie kupowac blache na dach, albo jak bedziecia ja ukladac bo chetnie obejrzymy. u nas napewno dach nie bedzie w tym roku wiec napewno bedziecie pierwsi  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Dzięki za dobre słowo  :smile: 
Ja w sumie mam na to nadzieję (i na dużo więcej  :wink: ), ale że mam skłonność do nieuzasadnionego optymizmu i przestrzelania się z marzeniami, zaczęłam dziś się lekko wahać.
Na pewno dam znać, co z dachem, bo jest to rzecz na tyle mało popularna w okolicy, że sama mam stracha, jak to będzie i czy ktoś kompetentny w ogóle się zjawi do położenia - tym bardziej, że dach jest bezokapowy...

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

> *marzenka i mariusz g* - spróbuj tak:
> skopiuj całość, na początku dodaj [, na końcu ]
> url=http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?164384-dziennik-budowy-marzenki-i-mariusza]dziennik marzenki& mariusza[/url
> 
> finalnie powinno wyglądać tak:
> dziennik marzenki& mariusza


wielkie dzięki za wszystkie wskazówki, w końcu udało mi się to zrobić :tongue:  mimo, że męczyłam się z tym od paru ładnych miesięcy

----------


## tomanek4

To ja się pochwale, humus zdjęty 06.03.2012, więc jeszcze nie minęły 3 miesiące a już mamy kominy  :smile:  i odeskowany dach, od jutra więc zaczynamy kłaść papę , potem kontrłaty, łaty, okapy i można kłaśc dachówke  :smile: , już się nie możemy doczekać

[IMG][/IMG]



[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## [email protected]

Kilka pytanek :wink:  

1. Czy 4500 zł za projekt indywidualny wraz z załatwieniem dokumentów PnB to dużo czy mało???? 
2. Projektant proponuje nam zabudowę tarasu na 3,8 m "wyciągnięty okap który kończyć się ma na wysokości powyżej 30 cm od okna- czy uważacie, że będzie to zadaszenie, zaciemniać salon??? jak bardzo macie wysunięty dach w waszych projektach????
3. w przypadku kredytu na budowę to cały dom musi być wykończony na tip top?? czy trzeba od razu robić elewację, kolor, powstawiać wszystkie urządzenia sanitarne, wanny, prysznice? Czy trzeba wszędzie położyć podłogi oraz wykończyć wszystkie łazienki kaflami????? Czy wymagane jest tez ogrodzenie, podjazdy itd??

----------


## R&K

1. 4,5 jest OK  - powiedziłąbym ze nawet mało 
2. ja mam okap 1m , tarasu nie zabudowuje - przelic czkoszt wykonania - moze sie okazac ze zakup markizy będzie podobny lub tanszy
3. zazwyczaj chca by uzyskało się odbior budynku do uzytkowania - a jaki bedzie standard wyposazenia i wykonczenia ich nie interesuje - zazwyczaj daja 6 miesiecy od ostatniej transzy na wykonczenie i zakoncznie budowy na papierze

----------


## [email protected]

> 1. 4,5 jest OK  - powiedziłąbym ze nawet mało 
> 2. ja mam okap 1m , tarasu nie zabudowuje - przelic czkoszt wykonania - moze sie okazac ze zakup markizy będzie podobny lub tanszy
> 3. zazwyczaj chca by uzyskało się odbior budynku do uzytkowania - a jaki bedzie standard wyposazenia i wykonczenia ich nie interesuje - zazwyczaj daja 6 miesiecy od ostatniej transzy na wykonczenie i zakoncznie budowy na papierze


 markizy mi się nie podobają- raczej nie zrobię sobie takiego czegoś a koszta będą mniejsze jeśli nie "wyciągnę" tego okapu na taką odległość tym bardziej, że wtedy też ściana kolankowa na górze będzie w każdym miejscu 120 cm a w sumie więcej to mi nie potrzeba- raczej stawiam na "taniość" niestety

a jeśli chodzi o kredyt to zastanawiam się czy bank będzie się interesował tym, że np w projekcie będzie gdzieś wanna a ja jej na początku nie wstawię bo wystarczy mi prysznic

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Kilka pytanek 
> 
> 1. Czy 4500 zł za projekt indywidualny wraz z załatwieniem dokumentów PnB to dużo czy mało???? 
> 2. Projektant proponuje nam zabudowę tarasu na 3,8 m "wyciągnięty okap który kończyć się ma na wysokości powyżej 30 cm od okna- czy uważacie, że będzie to zadaszenie, zaciemniać salon??? jak bardzo macie wysunięty dach w waszych projektach????
> 3. w przypadku kredytu na budowę to cały dom musi być wykończony na tip top?? czy trzeba od razu robić elewację, kolor, powstawiać wszystkie urządzenia sanitarne, wanny, prysznice? Czy trzeba wszędzie położyć podłogi oraz wykończyć wszystkie łazienki kaflami????? Czy wymagane jest tez ogrodzenie, podjazdy itd??


ad 1 - bardzo dobra cena... powiedzialbym ze nawet za dobra - u mnie wzbudzila by czujnosc

ad 2 - zerknij na nasz projekt bo mam wrazenie ze chyba proponuja ci podobne rozwiazanie, my tez nie bedziemy tarasow (bo sa 2, z przodu i z tylu) zabudowywac. uwazam ze takie zadaszone miejsce sie przydaje czesto, ot chocby aby sobie mozna spokojnie usiasc z kawa lub kieliszkiem wina w cieply wiosenny wieczor, popatrzec jak pada cieply deszcz i powdychac powietrza po burzy  :smile: 

nasz projekt to TK12 z pracowni ArchiTeka

ad 3. nie mam pojecia

----------


## cronin

Ja płaciłam z projekt indyw. wraz z adaptacją garażu 4 tys., fakt że zaniosłam architektce rozrysowany układ pomieszczeń, elewacje, z czego ma być, jak ogrzewane  itd, ona opracowała to technicznie. Dostałam gotowy zestaw dokumentów do złożenia.

----------


## bury_kocur

Uroczyście donoszę, że u nas dziś symboliczna pierwsza łopata została wbita (a raczej łycha  :wink: )
Niestety od rana już posiwiałam, bo okazało się, że trzeba wywieźć co najmniej 4 wywrotki ziemi, a ja naiwna liczyłam na jedną - a to dlatego, że działka jest wielkości mikro i nie ma gdzie tej ziemi zepchnąć nawet na później w takiej ilości  :sad: 
Kasa ucieka jak oszalała, mam nadzieję, że później nie będzie dużo takich niespodzianek (bo margines niespodziankowy jest raczej szczątkową pozycją w naszym budżecie  :wink: ).
Pesymistów i realistów proszę o powstrzymanie się od komentarza  :smile:

----------


## lilly20

*bury_kocur* szkoda, że tak daleko od nas budujecie, bo u nas ziemia bardzo potrzebna  :smile:

----------


## bocianki4

oj u nas też by się przydała :smile: rozejrzyjcie się po okolicy a na pewno ktoś chętnie przyjmie, pozdrawiamy

----------


## bury_kocur

Tak, pan od wywrotki bierze do siebie  :smile:  Ale za kurs liczy niestety grubo... No cóż, na przyszłość będę mądrzejsza. Swoją drogą - ile ziemi można zebrać z działki wielkości chusteczki do nosa, to jest niepojęte  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ja płaciłam z projekt indyw. wraz z adaptacją garażu 4 tys., fakt że zaniosłam architektce rozrysowany układ pomieszczeń, elewacje, z czego ma być, jak ogrzewane  itd, ona opracowała to technicznie. Dostałam gotowy zestaw dokumentów do złożenia.



tez taniutko... architekt ktory nam robil adaptacje w rozmowie wycenil nam indywidualny na 7,5 tysiaca wzwyz za domek podobny do tego ktory przynieslismy :smile: 

BuryKocur, zepchnij na bok a wklej ogloszenie na jakies Gumtree albo Toblica.pl , napewno ktos sie znajdzie, chetnych na humus jest sporo (ot chocby ja, tylze nie warto wozic bo ceny transportu zwalaja z nog)

----------


## dusiaka

*bury_kocur* - gratuluję rozpoczęcia prac  :yes: 
A co do kosztów, hmmmm, oj chyba jednak po drodze wiele nas może zaskoczyć. Jestem optymistką, ale jak ja to mówię: realną optymistką.
Przy okazji-może ma ktoś pomysł lub wiedzę, jaką lakierobejcę mogłabym kupić, żeby drewniane elementy na elewacji domu przybrały kolor winchester?
Muszę dziś po pracy zawieźć na budowę cieśli 5 litrów lakierobejcy i nie mam pojęcia jaką kupić  :Confused:

----------


## bury_kocur

*dusiaka* - dzięki  :smile: 
Moim zdaniem Sadolin piniowy ma zbliżony odcień. Albo te wszystkie jasne dęby różnych producentów?

----------


## dusiaka

*bury_kocur*- fakt, przecież nie musi być winchester, zwłaszcza, że stolarka winchester u jednego producenta może mieć inny kolor, niż u drugiego.
Sprawdziłam- Sadolin ma jasny dąb i piniowy. Wybiorę jednen z nich. Dziękuję  :hug:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> *dusiaka* - dzięki 
> Moim zdaniem Sadolin piniowy ma zbliżony odcień. Albo te wszystkie jasne dęby różnych producentów?


od razu widac ze kobity sie dogaduja  :smile: 

kolor winchester... dla mnie winchester to jakas strzelba...
ze nie wspomne o kolorze piniowym...  :big grin: 

domyslam sie ze  chodzi o jakis brazowy ? :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

> domyslam sie ze  chodzi o jakis brazowy ?


jakby to wytłumaczyć facetowi...  :wink: 
Kolor słabszej herbaty?  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> jakby to wytłumaczyć facetowi... 
> Kolor słabszej herbaty?



czyli jasno brazowy  :smile:  (zeby sie zaraz nie okazalo ze chodzilo o herbate np zielona, tudzien z dzikiej rozy, albo jakis inny cytrynowy napar  :smile: )

----------


## Atlanta

Czarna parzona 1 minutę  :tongue:

----------


## dusiaka

Jesteście cudowni  :Smile: 
Nie pamiętam, kiedy się tak uśmiałam.  :rotfl: 
Tak, to jest taka słaba czarna herbatka.
Jaśniejszy od poularnego złotego dębu.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

mam metlik w glowie  :wink:

----------


## cronin

czyli jednominutowa Saga bo chyba nie Lipton  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

wariatki  :wink:

----------


## dusiaka

:big grin: 
Lipton za mocna  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

chyba ze zrobisz dwie  :smile:

----------


## Atlanta

Musi być tańsza Saga, będzie słabszy wywar  :smile:  i rozmawiamy oczywiście o takiej w torebkach, nie sypkiej.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Czyli mi wychodzi, że to coś takiego jak dobra whisky. Mniam .....

----------


## tomanek4

Dla mnie winchester to też strzelba  :smile:  Dobrze że wyjaśnienie nie było w stylu: sino-koperkowy-róż  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Czyli mi wychodzi, że to coś takiego jak dobra whisky. Mniam .....



no i powiedz, czy nie mogly od razu powiedziec ze w kolorze whisky? 99% meskiej populacji by zalapala...to nie kolor winchester...  :wink:

----------


## pawelkokosz

> Kilka pytanek 
> 
> 1. Czy 4500 zł za projekt indywidualny wraz z załatwieniem dokumentów PnB to dużo czy mało???? 
> 2. Projektant proponuje nam zabudowę tarasu na 3,8 m "wyciągnięty okap który kończyć się ma na wysokości powyżej 30 cm od okna- czy uważacie, że będzie to zadaszenie, zaciemniać salon??? jak bardzo macie wysunięty dach w waszych projektach????
> 3. w przypadku kredytu na budowę to cały dom musi być wykończony na tip top?? czy trzeba od razu robić elewację, kolor, powstawiać wszystkie urządzenia sanitarne, wanny, prysznice? Czy trzeba wszędzie położyć podłogi oraz wykończyć wszystkie łazienki kaflami????? Czy wymagane jest tez ogrodzenie, podjazdy itd??


Ad.1 Ja także zapłaciłem około 5000 PLN za wszystkie papiery potrzebne do uzyskania PnB ( swoją drogą jak czytam ile ludzie czekają na pozwolenie na budowę to aż nie dowierzam, u mnie wszystko trwało około 1 miesiąca )
Ad.2 Ja sam mam tak wyciągnięty dach i uważam że jeszcze można byłoby go wydłużyć ( od strony zachodniej ) i nie jest ciemno
Ad.3 Zależy od banku ale większość wymaga wszystkiego ( moja Nordea wymagała ale co do wykonania końcowej elewacji to nie zgłaszali problemów, tzw. małej architektury także jeszcze nie mam oraz ogrodu i też nie było problemów, co do reszty czyli łazienki, kafli, itd MUSIAŁY być )

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

no moi kochani ale jest kolor Jasia Wędrowniczka i kolor Jacka Danielsa - dla kobiety to dwa różne  :smile:  chociaż smak wolę tego drugiego z colą, lodem i cytrynką ... hmmmm ..... rozmarzyłam się  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

No proszę, jacy wszyscy zorientowani w kolorach trunków  :smile:  A to ponoć budowlańcy piją, a nie inwestorzy  :wink:

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

no wiadomo, że "wszyscy"  :wink:   inwestorzy to burżuje więc trunki smakują a nie piją   :wink:  więc mają więcej czasu na ocenianie koloru tego co piją  :wink:

----------


## nita83

witam wszystkich, można dołączyć? Lada dzień zaczynamy kopanie i wszelkie porady w jakim kolorze herbatkę (a raczej whisky) wypic z tej okazji się przydadzą  :big grin:

----------


## nita83

> O ludzie... tak czytam, kto ile już zrobił i zaczynam się zastanawiać, czy my jesteśmy optymistami, czy oderwanymi od rzeczywistości laikami budowlanymi 
> Planujemy do jesieni mieć SSZ, a jeszcze nie zaczęliśmy (no, już za parę dni, mam nadzieję )


to jestesmy w podobnej sytuacji, również zaczynamy lada dzień a SSZ ma być w październiku (tak przynajmniej twierdzi ekipa), musi sie udać  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> no moi kochani ale jest kolor Jasia Wędrowniczka i kolor Jacka Danielsa - dla kobiety to dwa różne  chociaż smak wolę tego drugiego z colą, lodem i cytrynką ... hmmmm ..... rozmarzyłam się


O mamunu, co za profanacja okrutna, brrrrrrr

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

profanacja czy nie ale jak się człowiek buduje to drogie trunki sobie trzeba dozować (czytaj: rozcieńczać  :smile:  ) wtedy na dłużej starczy  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> no wiadomo, że "wszyscy"   inwestorzy to burżuje więc trunki smakują a nie piją   więc mają więcej czasu na ocenianie koloru tego co piją


no ja tam muruje jak podpolity muraz wiec moge pic :smile:  fakt ze glownie browary  :big grin: 
inwestorem bywam w niedziele (i to tylko te co nie da rade nic na budowie zrobic) albo jak z zona inwestorka idziemy sprawdzic co paproki budowlance (czyli osobiscie ja :smile: )) przez caly dzien zdarzyli nabroic  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> witam wszystkich, można dołączyć? Lada dzień zaczynamy kopanie i wszelkie porady w jakim kolorze herbatkę (a raczej whisky) wypic z tej okazji się przydadzą


Ja bym proponował gorzką herbatkę bo nie raz żoładek rozboli  :wink: 
A nerwosol także pod ręką proponuje żeby się znalazł  :wink:

----------


## Blechert

bury_kocur - budowlańcy nie piją, bo muszą skupić się na robocie. Za to nasza obecna pani inwestor u której robimy - tonie w butelkach po piwku maki Żywiec :smile:  Nie ukrywam, że przeszkadza nam to w pracy, gdy pod nogami w garażu toczy się kilkanaście pustych flaszek :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

blechert... jak nie jak tak (ze tak zacytuje klasyka prawie :wink: ) - popatrz na NetBet'a np  :smile:  ja dzielnie biore z niego przyklad  :wink:

----------


## rafus12

To ja spytam o mocowanie blaszaka -  jutro przywoza mi blaszak z Blach-Perfectu, zamowilem extra kotwiczenie do ziemi.
Czy orientujecie sie czy mocowanie takze obejmuje przymocowanie do bloczkow na ktorych bedzie stal blaszak? 
Bloczki te leza luzno wkopane, mam nadzieje ze wystarczajaco stabilne bedzie to podloze.
Sasiad stwierdzil ze mocowanie do ziemi jest slabe, nie wiem jaka technologia beda mocowac, ktos wie?

----------


## Blechert

Pod bloczkami powinien być gruz lub kamienie lub kilka boczków jeden na drugim, bo inaczej będą tonąć i garaż powygina się nierównomiernie. Albo wszystko równo trochę siądzie - tego nigdy nie wiadomo.

----------


## pan Żubr

> Pod bloczkami powinien być gruz lub kamienie lub kilka boczków jeden na drugim, bo inaczej będą tonąć i garaż powygina się nierównomiernie. Albo wszystko równo trochę siądzie - tego nigdy nie wiadomo.


ale po co fundament (gruz, kamienie) pod blaszanym garażem. przecież kupujesz go tylko na czas budowy.
ja swój garaż 3x5 postawiłem rok temu na 6 bloczkach + jeden bloczek pod wejściem, a na bokach wbiłem 2 paliki i do nich drutem przywiązałem garaż.
Stoi rok i nic mu nie jest.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Jak mnie wkur..... ten pasek z reklamą z lewego górnego rogu!!!!!!!!
Co za baran go tam umieścił bez możliwości zamknięcia !!!!!!!!
Nie widać kto 2-3 pierwsze posty na stronie napisał !!!! A o obsłudze swojego konta to już nie wspomnę!!!!!!!
 Zasłania połowę funkcji!!!!!!!
Murator ..... zróbta coś z tym!!!!!!!! :big tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

> profanacja czy nie ale jak się człowiek buduje to drogie trunki sobie trzeba dozować (czytaj: rozcieńczać  ) wtedy na dłużej starczy


a to w sumie zacny pomysł  :wink:

----------


## ceel

> Jak mnie wkur..... ten pasek z reklamą z lewego górnego rogu!!!!!!!!
> Co za baran go tam umieścił bez możliwości zamknięcia !!!!!!!!
> Nie widać kto 2-3 pierwsze posty na stronie napisał !!!! A o obsłudze swojego konta to już nie wspomnę!!!!!!!
>  Zasłania połowę funkcji!!!!!!!
> Murator ..... zróbta coś z tym!!!!!!!!


chyba masz coś z przeglądarką nie tak !

----------


## bitter

> Jak mnie wkur..... ten pasek z reklamą z lewego górnego rogu!!!!!!!!


Ja tam żadnej reklamy nie mam, może dlatego, że używam firefoxa i ADBlockera  :wink:

----------


## rafus12

Blechert - rada zacna - tyle ze chyba nie dam rady teraz tego zmienic  :sad: 
Pan Zubr - dobrze ze u ciebie nic sie nie dzieje. U mnie nad morzem wiatry niemilosierne - boje sie ze blaszak nie odleci jesienia/wiosna :sad: 
W sumie moj blad ze sypalem piasek - nie bylo zadnego zageszczenia. Na gruncie macierzystym juz by bylo lepiej - tyle ze poziomu nie bylo.

----------


## kupiecjudex

O kurde to co tylko ja mam tą reklamę na 2-3 pierwszych avatarach z lewej strony???? Do tego bez funkcji zamknij??!!!
Ktoś sabotuje moją przeglądarkę!! :jaw drop:

----------


## ulka76

A ja byłam dzisiaj na działce z aparatem i mam nowe zdjęcia

"las drzew - tylko grzybów nie ma "


Płyta za zbrojona, została kosmetyka. 
Jak będzie pogoda to jutro będzie zalane :rotfl: 



*Michur* dzięki za odpowiedz myślę że schody są ok ,
a efekt pokarzę w późniejszym terminie

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

A teraz się pochwalę - będę miała taki widok z sypialni - oczywiście bez siatki na pierwszym planie - sypialnia jest na piętrze   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

PONAWIAM PYTANIE
Projektant proponuje nam zabudowę tarasu na 3,8 m "wyciągnięty okap który kończyć się ma na wysokości powyżej 30 cm od okna- czy uważacie, że będzie to zadaszenie, zaciemniać salon??? jak bardzo macie wysunięty dach w waszych projektach????

----------


## autorus

U mnie zaczęło się dopiero wykopywanie fundamentów  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Czy bank PKO BP wymaga od kredytobiorcy wykończenia "całości" tzn ogrodzenie, podjazdy do garaży, kompletna elewacja itd??????

----------


## bitter

> PONAWIAM PYTANIE
> Projektant proponuje nam zabudowę tarasu na 3,8 m "wyciągnięty okap który kończyć się ma na wysokości powyżej 30 cm od okna- czy uważacie, że będzie to zadaszenie, zaciemniać salon??? jak bardzo macie wysunięty dach w waszych projektach????


To zależy od strony świata na jaką wychodzą okna. Ja mam okap jakoś naście centymetrów nad oknami o długości ponad metra. Latem to zbawienie dla domu, ponieważ wysoko stojące jak wiadomo latem słońce jest przez okap zasłonięte i nie nagrzewa domu przez okna, zimą zaś jak wiadomo z dziada pradziada słońce operuje niżej dzięki temu może swobodnie zajrzeć nam do okien niczym ciekawski chłopiec zaglądający pod spódniczkę koleżanki  :wink:  i dogrzać mieszkanko conieco.

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

nie wiem jak PKO BP ale PKO S.A. wymaga kompletnego wykończenia domu - razem z elewacją - wszystko co wokoło już go nie interesuje

----------


## rafus12

A ja mam pierwszy budynek na dzialce  :smile:  Tzn blaszak juz stoi :wink:  Panowie z Perfect-BLACH bardzo fachowo i zyczliwie podeszli do montazu, polecam!
Mam lamiglowke z kolejnoscia prac: kier-bud zdecydowal ze najpierw geodeta ma wyznaczyc poziom zero i osie, a potem koparkowy zdejmie humus i wylopie lawy za jednym zamachem juz przy wykonawcy, zeby odkryta ziemia stala jak najkrocej do wylania law - strach ze jesli by padalo to bedzie woda.
Z kolei geodeta stwierdzil ze zanim on wejdzie to musi byc zdjety humus bo inaczej to mu poprzestawiaja znaczniki. 
Co wy na to? Kto ma racje? :bash: 
-rafus

----------


## bitter

Ja bym był za geodetą. Jak Ci koparka przesunie kołeczki a pomysłowy budowlaniec wbije "mniej więcej gdzie był" to zobaczysz co z tego wyjdzie. Grunt i tak będziesz jeszcze kopał pod fundamenty, a pod chudziakiem nasypywał ziemi i ją ubijał więc ja bym się nie martwił, że odkryta będzie

----------


## bury_kocur

My też mieliśmy ten problem kilka dni temu. Zdecydowaliśmy - najpierw humus, potem geodeta. Ale ściągając humus, wybraliśmy trochę więcej ziemi i właśnie dziś się okaże, ile jeszcze trzeba wykopać pod ławy. Ma to ten plus, że może będzie niewiele do pogłębienia i zrobimy to ręcznie  :smile:  Baliśmy się, że jeśli odwrócimy kolejność, to faktycznie ktoś nam poprzestawia albo skrzywi słupki, tym bardziej, że działka w części jest dziką drogą na skróty dla mieszkańców (ale się zdziwią, jak ogrodzimy, hehe  :big grin: )

----------


## rafus12

bitter, rudy_kot - dzieki za wasze doswiadczenia! Zrobie to samo.

----------


## demotywator

Witam,
dopiero co jestem po rejestracji. Chcieliśmy zacząć budowę wczesną wiosną, udało się dopiero w tym tygodniu  :sad:  Mam nadzieje, że pomożecie mi w kilku kwestach.  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> Z kolei geodeta stwierdzil ze zanim on wejdzie to musi byc zdjety humus bo inaczej to mu poprzestawiaja znaczniki. 
> Co wy na to? Kto ma racje?
> -rafus


Powiedz geodecie że jest coś takiego jak "ławice budowlane" więc nie tylko na kołeczkach się wytyczanie opiera.

----------


## aksamitka

pomożemy  :smile:

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## lilly20

Możesz po dwóch tygodniach zacząć stawiać ściany. My czekaliśmy 3 tygodnie. Chłopcy w trzy dni wymurowali nam piętro  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

IMO najpierw humus, niwelacja, potem geodeta i tyczenie, na koniec kopanie tak jak bedzie wytyczone

u mnie bylo w tej kolejnosci i nie bylo problemow, choc fakt, wykopalem lawy lopata a koparka zdjela tylko humus i wstepnie zniwelowala teren

----------


## Grzaneczki

też mam tą reklame w górnym prawym rogu, irytujące....
*rufus* my nie zdejmowalismy humusu przed tyczeniem przez geodetę, geodeta wbił znaczniki w takiej odległości aby koprka mogła zrobić wykop

----------


## aksuda

my poddasze wyciągaliśmy po tygodniu od wylania stropu  :smile:

----------


## Danonki

u nas po zalaniu stropu minelo 2-3dni i murarze polecieli ze ścianami kolankowymi. Nastepnie były ściany szczytowe i zaraz po tym już murowali ściany wewnętrzne poddasza

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Ad Muncher i po reklamach


Nie kumam??? Weź jaśniej.

----------


## bury_kocur

Muszę się pochwalić, jak to głupi ma szczęście  :wink:  Parę dni temu umierałam na zawał z powodu kosztów koparki i wywiezienia ziemi (które ostatecznie, jak mi uświadomiono, nie należały wcale do najwyższych), a dziś się okazało, że pod ławy musimy pogłębić tylko 30 cm  :smile:  I gotowe  :wiggle:

----------


## ulka76

a u nas wylana płyta :rotfl: 





teraz tylko podlewanie z węża - bo z nieba nic nie kapie :sad:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Muszę się pochwalić, jak to głupi ma szczęście  Parę dni temu umierałam na zawał z powodu kosztów koparki i wywiezienia ziemi (które ostatecznie, jak mi uświadomiono, nie należały wcale do najwyższych), a dziś się okazało, że pod ławy musimy pogłębić tylko 30 cm  I gotowe



to sobie machniecie lopata, 30 cm to male piwko  :smile:  a wykop bedzie jak spod igly

----------


## pan Żubr

> Planuje po 2tyg od zalania, postawić pustaki ceramiczne na strop, mam nadzieje że sie nic nie stanie. U was po jakim czasie kładliście pustaki na strop?


U mnie było dokładnie 9 dni - kładłem gazobeton

----------


## plusfoto

> a u nas wylana płyta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teraz tylko podlewanie z węża - bo z nieba nic nie kapie


Ulka - to jest w końcu płyta czy strop? Mimo mojego słabego wzroku to chyba jednak strop.

----------


## pan Żubr

> IMO najpierw humus, niwelacja, potem geodeta i tyczenie, na koniec kopanie tak jak bedzie wytyczone
> 
> u mnie bylo w tej kolejnosci i nie bylo problemow, choc fakt, wykopalem lawy lopata a koparka zdjela tylko humus i wstepnie zniwelowala teren


dokładnie. trzeba sobie wyobrazić, jak koparka ma wywieść humus skoro z każdej strony ma deski z wytyczonym domem

----------


## rafus12

Ma to sens zeby wywiesc humus najpierw. Na jaka glebokosc sie wybiera humus mniej wiecej?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ma to sens zeby wywiesc humus najpierw. Na jaka glebokosc sie wybiera humus mniej wiecej?


no generalnie jakies 50-70mm, tyle go zwykle jest, choc pewnie sa miejsca gdzie jest znacznie wiecej a sa takie gdzie jest mniej  :smile: 

ja tam zebralem od 30 do 70cm, tak zeby miec rowno (wczesniej mialem na dzialce spad). wydaje mi sie ze warto jest jednak zebrac caly humus bo przeciez potem musisz zasypac fundament w srodku piachem i go zagescic. jesli bedzie sypal ten piach na nie do konca zebrany humus to wg mnie moze ci to z czasem usiasc i posadzka na gruncie popeka.

----------


## autorus

humusu standardowo zciaga sie ok 20cm, tak mam na projekcie.

----------


## cronin

Humus to warstwa organiczna gleby, wybiera się go w całości, u jednego będzie to 20 cm (z reguły na piaskach) u innego nawet 70 cm. Zostawić absolutnie nie można bo zgnije pod betonem, osiądzie, i będzie kłopot nie do naprawienia.

----------


## autorus

dokładnie, ja mam piaski.

----------


## max-maniacy

a u nas wczoraj zalali ławy.  :wiggle:  
weszły dwie gruchy. niech teraz trochę popada, żeby nie trzeba było podlewać.
a humusu ściągaliśmy ok. 50cm (mniej więcej, bo nie wszędzie było równo)

----------


## autorus

Dwie gruchy   :jaw drop:   , kurcze ale mało. U mnie będzie 8  :sad:    Po ile płaciliście za beton?

----------


## aksamitka

u nas chyba 3 albo 4 gruchy

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

u nas na lawy 11m3 a potem na posadzke na gruncie 8m3, w obu przypadkach B20

----------


## aksamitka

to u nas lawy 35m3 , sciany fundamentowe 26m3, chudziak 13m3, strop 40m3, masakra jakas  :ohmy:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> to u nas lawy 35m3 , sciany fundamentowe 26m3, chudziak 13m3, strop 40m3, masakra jakas


\


taki maly bunkier  :big grin:

----------


## aksamitka

no prawie, mam nadzieje ze jak przyjdzie dach to juz bedzie przypominać dom  :smile:

----------


## kasieta

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów  :smile: 

My w tym roku rozpoczynamy budowę domu w rododendronach 6 z podpiwniczeniem. Właśnie kończymy remont drogi prowadzącej do naszej działki, bo bez tego budowa mogłaby być niemożliwa. W okolicach lipca powinniśmy dostać pozwolenie na budowę i wtedy mamy zamiar wylać fundamenty. Czy ktoś jeszcze buduje rodo?

----------


## Grzaneczki

Arturo72 dzięki za info o programie
ulka76 ciesz się, że podlewanie z węża, my strop nad piwnicą podlewaliśmy z wiaderkami w ręku, trochę się człowiek namachał ale od tygodnia mamy juz podłczoną wodę :smile: 
bury kocur 30 cm to nie dużo ale zalezy jaki masz teren, jeżeli piach to szybko pójdzie u nas glina i kamienia w cholerę to kopanie doprowadza nas do szału
Kasieta Witaj, my budujemy dom podobny do rodo 5 bez garażu, w połowie podpiwniczony, zapraszam do mojego dziennika

----------


## bury_kocur

Właśnie zamówiłam beton na ławy - u nas 9m3 tylko, w wielkich męczarniach i po wytoczeniu wszystkich możliwych argumentów wynegocjowałam 225 netto za kubik - drogo mi się wydaje strasznie  :sad:  Więc pozostaje cieszyć się, że trzeba mało  :wink: 
A wykopać to mogłabym te ławy wręcz sama - piasek jest, kopie się jak marzenie - wczoraj ku uciesze męża i innych kibiców przerzuciłam pół pryzmy piachu w wydekoltowanej długiej kiecy i sandałkach  :big grin:

----------


## bitter

kocur a gdzie fotorelacja?

----------


## max-maniacy

> Dwie gruchy , kurcze ale mało. U mnie będzie 8 Po ile płaciliście za beton?


weszło 14m3. Mało, bo proste chyba fundamenty. Pod parterowe wchodzi dużo więcej. Za wszystko razem z transportem i pompą zapłaciliśmy 4000. Nie wiem, czy to mało czy dużo. Znajomy, który ma firmę budowlaną załatwiał nam, więc chyba było taniej.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Najgorzej to mnie wkur .... że jak jest dobry  i solidny majster to czeka sie na niego dłu ...... go. Miałem postawić dom w stanie sórowym zabić okna dechami i allelujna w tym roku. Ale jak to bywa życie weryfikuje wiele w sumie potrzebowałem gościa od tynków. Nie dość że musiałem go załatwić po znajomości przez takie  różne układy i znajomości to jeszcze mi się wciągnął 2 złote na m2 tynku. No ale co człowiekowi pozostało jak do bez okien a instalacje (elektryka, alarm, CO) umówionei trzeba to jak najszybciej zatynkoiwać i wylać posadzki.
Miałem do wyboru albo pijak (zronbi ja  będzie trzeźwy i będzie mu się chciało) albo solidny faced po znajomości ale za ekstra kasę bo 24 zł za m2 z materiałem za tynk cementowo wapienny "na gładko" to chyba tanio nie jest!!!

----------


## bury_kocur

> kocur a gdzie fotorelacja?


no na szczęście nie ma, bo nie wzięliśmy aparatu. Musiałabym potem do starości chować te zdjęcia w zaszyfrowanych plikach chyba  :wink:  - to znaczy ze względu na absurdalny i lekko niemoralny wizerunek pańci z dekoltem do pępka i przy łopacie  :big grin:

----------


## ulka76

Na pewno  lepiej strop polewać z węża niż wiaderka.
Mąż o tym pomyślał wcześniej i mamy pompę która wchodzi do pojemnika takiego na 1000l
ale moja znajoma jak wylała strop to z chmurek troszkę pomagało

*Kasieta* my budujemy rodka 6 tylko bez piwnic i to niedaleko ciebie bo w Mogielnicy

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

u nas powoli rosna ciany (scislej jedna sciana, frontowa :smile: ) zapraszam do dziennika  :smile: 


bury-kocur... no nie badzmy tacy znow swieci, dekolt do pepka... w dzisiejszych czasach nie powinien dziwic  :smile:  ciesz sie ze to nie dzis ta kupke przezucalas bo wiesz... w swietle dzisiejszego swieta moglo by byc jeszcze bardziej niemoralnie  :big grin: 
za B20 tez placilismy po 225pln/m3 + 280 za h pracy pompy, dojazd byl za free

maniacy - jesli to cena brutto to jest przyzwoita  :smile:  za ta sama ilosc my zaplacili bysmy 3430 PLN wliczajac w to 1h pracy pompy (280pln)  :big grin:

----------


## bury_kocur

Tomasz - aż sprawdziłam, jakie to święto  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

i jak? obchodzilas?  :big grin:

----------


## bury_kocur

Nie powiem - bo dyskusja staje się zbyt frywolna jak na poważne forum budowlane  :wink: 
Od dziś będę wozić w bagażniku odpowiednie dla kopacza ciuchy i buty na wszelki wypadek - i termos z kawą, bo czeka nas jedna noc w aucie na budowie, ponieważ uznaliśmy, że stal mogłaby przypadkiem sama wyjść z wykopu  :wink:

----------


## max-maniacy

jaki ciekawy ten nasz forumowy kolega :wink:  
mnie też mąż po powrocie z pracy spytał, czy świętuję i nie wiedziałam o co mu chodzi  :Confused: 

pewnie nie wszyscy cieszą się z aktualnej butelkowej pogody. ale u nas deszczyk polewa świeżo wylane ławy. to dobrze, biorąc pod uwagę to, że nie mamy jeszcze wody na działce.




> jesli to cena brutto to jest przyzwoita za ta sama ilosc my zaplacili bysmy 3430 PLN wliczajac w to 1h pracy pompy (280pln)


potwierdza się teoria mojego męża, że u nas wszystko jednak droższe (i materiały i usługi). ciekawe, bo mieszkamy w województwie z największym bezrobociem, więc teoretycznie najbiedniejszym. jak to mówią bogatemu to i byk się ocieli  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> jaki ciekawy ten nasz forumowy kolega 
> mnie też mąż po powrocie z pracy spytał, czy świętuję i nie wiedziałam o co mu chodzi 
> 
> pewnie nie wszyscy cieszą się z aktualnej butelkowej pogody. ale u nas deszczyk polewa świeżo wylane ławy. to dobrze, biorąc pod uwagę to, że nie mamy jeszcze wody na działce.
> 
> 
> potwierdza się teoria mojego męża, że u nas wszystko jednak droższe (i materiały i usługi). ciekawe, bo mieszkamy w województwie z największym bezrobociem, więc teoretycznie najbiedniejszym. jak to mówią bogatemu to i byk się ocieli


kupcie sobie gdzies w pobliskim skupie palet zbiornik IBC (tankopaleta takze zwany), w takich skupach chodza po  maks 50 zlotych, jesli sie szarpniecie i zainwestujecie w 2-3 takie zbiorniki, to warto wtedy raz na tydzien zamowic sobie dostawe wody w beczce od pobliskiego rolnika (pewniekiem za flaszke albo dwie sie uda) i zatankowac sobie zbiorniki. jesli ustawicie je w najwyzszym pukcie dzialki albo na jakims postumencie to bedziecie mogli grawitacyjnie podlewac. jesli nie macie takiego miejsca to przyda sie jakas najtansza pompa zanuzeniowa.

bez wody budowa utknie, wiec warto sie zakrecic :smile: 



Bury_Kocur, jaka tam znow frywolna...  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

Witajcie  :smile:  Znowu mnie trochę nie było. 
*Dusiaka* dzięki jeszcze raz! Jak widzisz link działa  :cool: 

Fajnie się czyta, jak Wam się mury pną do góry!  :smile:   Nam się jeszcze nie pną. Ale to nic. 
Ja mam pytanie do starych wyjadaczy. Wiem, że to już było, ale było dawno i nie bardzo się czuję na siłach by szukać. Rozmawialiśmy kiedyś o programie do liczenia zapotrzebowania na ciepło domu. Program sobie nawet ściągnęłam, ale za cholerę nie umiem go obsługiwać  :sad:  Jednak nie wszystko jest takie proste. Ktoś z Was podawał wtedy namiary na forumowego kolegę, który może odpłątnie zrobić takie wyliczenia. Podrzucicie mi jeszcze raz?? Będę wdzięczna! Błąd mój, że nie zapytałam o to 3 miesiące temu, ale temat domu wówczas utknął w martwym punkcie.
I jeszcze jedno pytanie. Znalazłam dziś urządzenie, które przeczuwałam, że jest możliwe do skonstruowania - pompę ciepła na powietrze wywiewane z wentylacji. Kiedy na to wpadłam i pytałam pana speca stwierdził, że no niby to byłoby możliwe ale nie wie jak i oczymś takim nie słyszał. A tu - proszę. Jednak się da. Problem w tym, że te pompo-rekuperatory  :wink:  mają bardzo małą moc/ sprawność - tylko do 6kW. Tymczasem normalne pompy powietrzne mają od 8 do 20. Dlatego chcę wiedzieć czy to realne by nasz dom zużywał takie 6kw? Niby powierzchnia ogrzewana dla tych "kompaktów" to do 200m2 a ąz tyle nie mamy, ale coś mi tu nie gra...
Z góry dzięki!

----------


## aksamitka

marto forumowy *asolt*

----------


## kasieta

ulka76 na jakim jesteś etapie budowy?

----------


## ulka76

*Kasieta* my jesteśmy na etapie wylanego pierwszego stropu 
i po niedzieli mają zacząć murować ściany kolanowe i skosy
jak masz ochotę to wróć do stron 123,128 i129 na forum to tam są jakieś zdjęcia
z naszej budowy

----------


## garuś

:welcome:  Witam wszystkich. My z mężem zaczeliśmy budowę naszego domku 28.05.2012. Wykopaliśmy pod dom, zrobiliśmy szalunek i wylaliśmy ławy. Jesteśmy z Dąbrowy  Górniczej. Pozdrawiamy wszystkich i budujemy ........  :tongue:

----------


## bury_kocur

Cześć Garuś  :smile: 
A tak a propos - od kiedy liczycie (wszystkie bociany) start budowy? Od rozpoczęcia jakichkolwiek widocznych prac na działce czy jeszcze od innego momentu?

----------


## marta&robert

Dzięki,* aksamitka*!  :hug: 


 :bash:  eee.. nie mogę go znaleźć w wyszukiwarce na forum

----------


## Danonki

> Cześć Garuś 
> A tak a propos - od kiedy liczycie (wszystkie bociany) start budowy? Od rozpoczęcia jakichkolwiek widocznych prac na działce czy jeszcze od innego momentu?


my liczymy od wbicia łopaty i rozpoczęcia pracy przez ekipę murarską. Za nami skończony SSO i powoli elektryka się robi  :smile:  Okna powinny być za 3tygodnie i rozglądamy się za tynkarzami. Mamy wycenę na c.o. i c.w.u - ponad 21tys za materiały + robociznę (6tys) - mam wrażenie że sporo wyszło.

----------


## aksamitka

> Dzięki,* aksamitka*! 
> 
> 
>  eee.. nie mogę go znaleźć w wyszukiwarce na forum


http://forum.muratordom.pl/member.php?113586-asolt




> Witam wszystkich. My z mężem zaczeliśmy budowę naszego domku 28.05.2012. Wykopaliśmy pod dom, zrobiliśmy szalunek i wylaliśmy ławy. Jesteśmy z Dąbrowy  Górniczej. Pozdrawiamy wszystkich i budujemy ........


witam *garuś* :smile: 
ja sie urodzilam w DG  :wink: 





> Cześć Garuś 
> A tak a propos - od kiedy liczycie (wszystkie bociany) start budowy? Od rozpoczęcia jakichkolwiek widocznych prac na działce czy jeszcze od innego momentu?


ja liczę od wytyczenia przez geodete

----------


## bitter

Robicie elektrykę przy otwartym budynku? Nie boicie się, że kable Wam wyjdą same z budowy?  :wink:

----------


## pan Żubr

> Robicie elektrykę przy otwartym budynku? Nie boicie się, że kable Wam wyjdą same z budowy?


Chybachyba teraz już tak kabli nie kradną. Ja robie elektrykę w domu bez okien. Mam nadzieje, że nikt ich nie powyrywa :]

----------


## kasieta

ulka76 przeglądałam zdjęcia ale wam zazdroszczę  :smile: 

Ja liczę rozpoczęcie prac od wyrównania terenu. Nasza działka to spora górka więc trzeba było wyrównać no i dzisiaj zakończyliśmy remont drogi 22 tysiące nie nasze. Dosyć sporo ale i droga ma spory kawałek plus równanie terenu pochłonęło 4 tysiące około. Mam nadzieję, że styknie kasy, żeby w lipcu wylac fundamenty. A właśnie, jak budujecie powoli własnymi siłami czy raczej kredyt? Zastanawiamy się z mężem co robić, bo zdania są podzielone.

----------


## lilly20

Mam takie pytanie, jak przygotować podłoże na zewnątrz budynku pod schody betonowe? Czym zagęścić podłoże, można rozłożyć np. potłuczony gruz ( resztki po budowie )? Wiem, że między budynkiem a tymi schodami musi być dyladacja i muszą być zazbrojone. Na co jeszcze zwracać uwagę?

----------


## bury_kocur

> A właśnie, jak budujecie powoli własnymi siłami czy raczej kredyt? Zastanawiamy się z mężem co robić, bo zdania są podzielone.


My pół na pół - na razie lecimy z tego, co mamy ze sprzedaży mieszkania (a raczej z tego, co zostało po spłacie poprzedniej hipoteki  :wink: ), a potem dobieramy kredytu - ale nie na budowę, bo nie chcemy się wyliczać z każdego wydatku, tylko pożyczkę hipoteczną pod działkę, więc nieduże pieniądze. A jeszcze później się zobaczy  :smile:

----------


## jarko17

Witam!

My we wtorek zalaliśmy chudziaka :wink: 
Dzisiaj przywożą pustaki i od poniedziałku lecimy z murami... Więźba już czeka, dachówka wybrana i zapłacona :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Piknie  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

A ja dziś siedzę z komputerem przed oczami i telefonem przy uchu  :smile:  Intensywnie się zastanawiam nad wyborem odpowiedniej pompy ciepła (NIBE ma właśnie promocję - 4 tys rabatu) i wyczytałam też właśnie o szalunku traconym XPS do fundamentu, który mi się bardzo podoba (nie wiem tylko jak tam się prowadzi instalacje). Udało mi się też skontaktować z asoltem - dzięki jeszcze raz, aksamitka.
Ile to wszystko pochłania czasu, szok!

----------


## marta&robert

*jarko*, super! Gratuluję! Bardzo fajnie to wygląda, jak lodowisko  :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Chybachyba teraz już tak kabli nie kradną. Ja robie elektrykę w domu bez okien. Mam nadzieje, że nikt ich nie powyrywa :]


A zabijałeś przynajmniej okna dechami i zakładałeś alarm. Ja też muszę zrobić instalację i prace mokre przed oknami bo na drewniane nie dają inaczej gwarancji.
Chce zabić dechami i założyć alarm, jak jakaś łajza sie wpie ..... to się włączy  i mam nadzieję że ucieknie.   :mad: 
Choć osobiście to mnie taka kolejność prac przeraża.

----------


## marta&robert

*kupiecjudex* naprawdę myślisz, że ktoś wejdzie do domu wyrywać kable ze ściany? Może nie potrzebnie tak się tym martwisz? Jakoś wydaje mi się mało prawdopodobny taki "rabunek". Choć może się mylę?

----------


## jarko17

> *jarko*, super! Gratuluję! Bardzo fajnie to wygląda, jak lodowisko



Mowisz łyżwy zakładać i heja? :big grin: 
Oj bałbym się :big grin: 

Widzę, że nad pompą ciepła kombinujesz :smile:  Powodzenia w wyborze!

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> *kupiecjudex* naprawdę myślisz, że ktoś wejdzie do domu wyrywać kable ze ściany? Może nie potrzebnie tak się tym martwisz? Jakoś wydaje mi się mało prawdopodobny taki "rabunek". Choć może się mylę?


No nie wiem, może ja w takiej złodziejskiej okolicy mieszkam. Kilka ulic dalej (fakt że na uboczu) przyszli łajzy i ze ściany z pod tynku kable powyciągali prawie z całego budynku. A tynki były rewelacja gładkie jak pupa niemowlaka  :big grin:  No i oczywiście instalacja jak i tynki trzeba było kłaść ponownie.
Inny przypadek też ode mnie z miasta zakurzyli spusty miedziane i blachę z dachu też miedzianą, oczywiście była już położona dachówka. Więc dach do roboty.
Miesiąc temu sąsiadowi wlamali się do blaszaka i zarąbali 100 m przewodu od siły. Kabel znależli na skupie złomu oppalony już oczywiscie, na szczęście sprawców też.
Nawet flaszka na stole stała w tym blaszaku to nie wzieli tylko ten kabel z miedzią wewnątrz.
Zatem sam rozumiesz że moje obawy niestety nie są bezpodstawne.

----------


## lilly20

*heine84*  dzięki za odpowiedź, u nas mają być tylko 3 schodki.

----------


## tomanek4

> Cześć Garuś 
> A tak a propos - od kiedy liczycie (wszystkie bociany) start budowy? Od rozpoczęcia jakichkolwiek widocznych prac na działce czy jeszcze od innego momentu?


My liczymy od usunięcia humusu, kilka dni wcześniej ustawilismy tylko paliki wyznaczające gdzie usunąć humus, więc tego nie liczymy.

----------


## marta&robert

> No nie wiem, może ja w takiej złodziejskiej okolicy mieszkam. Kilka ulic dalej (fakt że na uboczu) przyszli łajzy i ze ściany z pod tynku kable powyciągali prawie z całego budynku. A tynki były rewelacja gładkie jak pupa niemowlaka  No i oczywiście instalacja jak i tynki trzeba było kłaść ponownie.
> Inny przypadek też ode mnie z miasta zakurzyli spusty miedziane i blachę z dachu też miedzianą, oczywiście była już położona dachówka. Więc dach do roboty.
> Miesiąc temu sąsiadowi wlamali się do blaszaka i zarąbali 100 m przewodu od siły. Kabel znależli na skupie złomu oppalony już oczywiscie, na szczęście sprawców też.
> Nawet flaszka na stole stała w tym blaszaku to nie wzieli tylko ten kabel z miedzią wewnątrz.
> Zatem sam rozumiesz że moje obawy niestety nie są bezpodstawne.


No tak, teraz to rozumiem. Ja cie! Gdyby mi ktoś rozorał gotowe tynki to chyba bym zabiła... nie no, nie zabiłabym, ale nie wyobrażam sobie jak by mnie to wkurzyło! Szok!

Mnie dziś wkurzyło co innego. Zadzwoniłam do konsulatu polskiego w Kijowie spytać jak długo się czeka na wizę do Polski (nasi fachowcy czekają już ponad trzy miesiące) i dowiedziałam się, że to trwa 4 dni w Kijowie, gdzie indziej może dłużej, ale na peweno nie więcej jak miesiąc. Ale się wściekłam! Wyobrażacie sobie? A my od wiosny czekamy na ekipę, która rzekomo nie może dostać wizy!  :mad:  To ekipa załatwiona przez kuzyna mojego męża, ale coś mi się zdaje, że nie mówi nam wszystkiego! Wrrr..

*jarko*, a co, masz pompę? Bo my też kombinujemy nad ogrzewaniem prądem - za radą aslota. Myśleliśmy już o tym. Sama nie wiem. Nie mamy 50 tys na pompę. A jak mam kupić powietrzną za 30 tys, która od -5 będzie grzała grzałką elektryczną, to już zupełnie bez sensu. Jesteśmy w kropce.
Tylko szalunek XPS strasznie mi się podoba i mąż też się przychyla, więc może chociaż to in plus dzisiaj. Ponoć to tak łatwe, że możemy wobie taki fundament we dwoje zrobić przez weekend  :smile:  Co wy na to?

----------


## Arturo72

> *jarko*, a co, masz pompę? Bo my też kombinujemy nad ogrzewaniem prądem - za radą aslota. Myśleliśmy już o tym. Sama nie wiem. Nie mamy 50 tys na pompę. A jak mam kupić powietrzną za 30 tys, która od -5 będzie grzała grzałką elektryczną, to już zupełnie bez sensu. Jesteśmy w kropce.


Proponuje przed podjęciem decyzji o ogrzewaniu dokształcić się trochę  :wink: 
Na takim dokształceniu się można trochę kasy zarobić i nie dać się uwieść marketingowi.
Ja kupiłem powietrzną pompę Atlantica za 14tys.zł i dobrana tak,że do -20st.C nie będzie grzała grzałką  :smile: 
To czy grzałka będzie się włączała zależy tylko i wyłącznie od doboru mocy grzewczej pompy ciepła do konkretnego domu,do konkretnego zapotrzebowania.
Ja mam przy -20st.C zapotrzebowanie ok.4kW a pompa ciepła przy -20st.C ma moc cieplną ok.5,2kW czyli bez wspomagania grzałką da radę  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Polska to jednak okrutny kraj, ja sie zastanawiam jaki ci ludzie maja system wartosci....

----------


## rafus12

Tomanek, te paliki to wasze "zgrubne" oznaczenia czy juz robota geodety?

----------


## rafus12

> Tylko szalunek XPS strasznie mi się podoba i mąż też się przychyla, więc może chociaż to in plus dzisiaj. Ponoć to tak łatwe, że możemy wobie taki fundament we dwoje zrobić przez weekend  Co wy na to?


 Ja sie chce doksztalcic - co to jest szalunek XPS i kiedy sie go stosuje? Z kontekstu wnioskuje ze do szalowania fundamentow/law?

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja sie chce doksztalcic - co to jest szalunek XPS i kiedy sie go stosuje? Z kontekstu wnioskuje ze do szalowania fundamentow/law?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKesN0mZhks&feature=relmfu
Wg niektórych opinii jest w tym dużo marketingu...
http://forum.budujemydom.pl/Termoizo...wy-t14756.html
Dla mnie prowizorka  :wink:

----------


## rafus12

To ja zostane jednak przy tradycyjnym rozwiazaniu  :smile:

----------


## tomanek4

> Tomanek, te paliki to wasze "zgrubne" oznaczenia czy juz robota geodety?


Nasze zgrubne, geodeta wyznaczał po usunięciu humusu

----------


## rafus12

Fascynuje mnie jak dziala mechanizm wyswietlania dziennika budowy. Jesli wchodze w swoj dziennik widze pojedyncze wpisy, link wklejony w stopce takze kieruje do pojedynczych wpisow. A np u Arturo to jest ciag wpisow. Probowalem zmienic majstrujac w linku z blog.php na showthread.php ale tylko rozwalilem wyswietlanie wiec wrocilem do oryginalnego linka. Tylko mi sie wydaje ze cos tu jest mocno nieintuicyjne?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Fascynuje mnie jak dziala mechanizm wyswietlania dziennika budowy. Jesli wchodze w swoj dziennik widze pojedyncze wpisy, link wklejony w stopce takze kieruje do pojedynczych wpisow. A np u Arturo to jest ciag wpisow. Probowalem zmienic majstrujac w linku z blog.php na showthread.php ale tylko rozwalilem wyswietlanie wiec wrocilem do oryginalnego linka. Tylko mi sie wydaje ze cos tu jest mocno nieintuicyjne?


bo uzywasz blogowj wersji dziennika :smile: 

znajdz na forum dzial :"dzienniki budowy - dzien po dniu" i tam dopisz swoj watek a bedziasz mial jak artura czy my  :smile: 


EDIT:

o tu
http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...%C5%84-po-dniu

----------


## marta&robert

> Proponuje przed podjęciem decyzji o ogrzewaniu dokształcić się trochę 
> Na takim dokształceniu się można trochę kasy zarobić i nie dać się uwieść marketingowi.
> Ja kupiłem powietrzną pompę Atlantica za 14tys.zł i dobrana tak,że do -20st.C nie będzie grzała grzałką 
> To czy grzałka będzie się włączała zależy tylko i wyłącznie od doboru mocy grzewczej pompy ciepła do konkretnego domu,do konkretnego zapotrzebowania.
> Ja mam przy -20st.C zapotrzebowanie ok.4kW a pompa ciepła przy -20st.C ma moc cieplną ok.5,2kW czyli bez wspomagania grzałką da radę


Nie wiem o jakim marketingu mówisz, a jeśli chodzi o dokształcanie, to naprawdę dużo i od dawna o tym czytam. Rozmawiałam dzisiaj z monterem pomp ciepła i ze specjalistą do spraw technicznych firmy NIBE. Obaj mają interes w tym by sprzedać mi pompę. A jednak obaj niezależnie od siebie stwierdzili, że pompa powietrzna owszem działa przy -25, ale działa dzięki grzałce. Nie wiem jak to możliwe, że u Ciebie grzałka się nie włącza, chyba że Ty tylko zakładasz że tak będzie? Poza tym masz niesamowicie małe zapotrzebowanie energetyczne (podziwiam), więc może to jest odpowiedź. Tyle ciepła może jest w stanie pompa wytworzyć (choć nadal trudno mi w to wierzyć), ale na standardowy dom nie starczy. Mam nadzieję że mój będzie jak najbardziej zbliżony do Twojego ideału, ale raczej to mało prawdopodobne choćby z racji wielkości domu.




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKesN0mZhks&feature=relmfu
> Wg niektórych opinii jest w tym dużo marketingu...
> http://forum.budujemydom.pl/Termoizo...wy-t14756.html
> Dla mnie prowizorka


A dla mnie genialne rozwiązanie. Prowizorka to lanie betonu bezpośrednio w dziurę w ziemi  :wink:  Dziwię się, że Ty - zafiksowany na energooszczędność - nie doceniasz rozwiązania, w którym fundamenty są zaizolowane ze wszystkich stron. Możesz mi wyjaśnić dlaczego jesteś przeciw?

----------


## Danonki

> Robicie elektrykę przy otwartym budynku? Nie boicie się, że kable Wam wyjdą same z budowy?


u nas kable nie wyjdą, działka jest tak jakby wewnętrzna i mieszkamy w tej chwili po sąsiedzku z naszym domkiem

----------


## rafus12

Fatycznie, dzieki Tomku! Swoja droga to niezla akcja: Murator zrobil akcje konwersji dziennikow na blogowe ale malo ludzi to kupilo. Mi tez sie slabo widzi taka konwencja.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie wiem o jakim marketingu mówisz, a jeśli chodzi o dokształcanie, to naprawdę dużo i od dawna o tym czytam. Rozmawiałam dzisiaj z monterem pomp ciepła i ze specjalistą do spraw technicznych firmy NIBE. Obaj mają interes w tym by sprzedać mi pompę. A jednak obaj niezależnie od siebie stwierdzili, że pompa powietrzna owszem działa przy -25, ale działa dzięki grzałce. Nie wiem jak to możliwe, że u Ciebie grzałka się nie włącza, chyba że Ty tylko zakładasz że tak będzie? Poza tym masz niesamowicie małe zapotrzebowanie energetyczne (podziwiam), więc może to jest odpowiedź. Tyle ciepła może jest w stanie pompa wytworzyć (choć nadal trudno mi w to wierzyć), ale na standardowy dom nie starczy. Mam nadzieję że mój będzie jak najbardziej zbliżony do Twojego ideału, ale raczej to mało prawdopodobne choćby z racji wielkości domu.


Czyli wynika z tego,że im dom ma niższe zapotrzebowanie tym kupujemy tańszą pompę ciepła.Zapotrzebowanie jest konieczne w przypadku doboru powietrznej pompy ciepła,jesli masz 8kW przy -20st.C to dobierasz pompę,która ma moc cieplną lekko powyżej 8kW przy -20st.C i grzałka Ci się nie włączy  :smile:  
Tego instalator Nibe nie powiedział ? 
Nibe jest drogą pompą,jeśli chcecie gruntową to na forum są ludziki,którzy za połowę z tego co pisałaś(25-30tys.zł)posiadają gruntowe pompy takich firm jak ekopol czy ecopower a ostatnio exotherm.
Drugi aspekt marketingu to straszenie &quot;minusami&quot;,Nibe nie posiada w ofercie powietrznych i straszy a dni z -25st.C ile będzie w sezonie ? klilka,kilkanaście na 200 dni ? Średnia sezonu grzewczego to -2,-5st.C  :smile: 
Ale na starcie,przy zakupie zyskujesz ok.30tys.zł na różnicy cenowej między pompami.
Druga sprawa,że moja pompa w katalogu Atlantica kosztuje 23tys.zł czyli...trzeba umieć i wiedzieć z kim gadać  :wink: 

Swoją drogą cały czas jestem za ideą grzania bezpośrednio prądem  :smile: 




> A dla mnie genialne rozwiązanie. Prowizorka to lanie betonu bezpośrednio w dziurę w ziemi  Dziwię się, że Ty - zafiksowany na energooszczędność - nie doceniasz rozwiązania, w którym fundamenty są zaizolowane ze wszystkich stron. Możesz mi wyjaśnić dlaczego jesteś przeciw?


Jak pisałem,dla mnie samo wykonanie tego to prowizorka i bez przekonania patrzę na to,nawet jeśli jest to XPS ale cieniutki to nacisk na niego będzie kosmiczny i można sobie wyobrazić co stanie się z nim za jakiś czas.
Przeczytaj sobie dkładnie co o tym piszą na innym forum.
Zdecydowanie wolę moją płytę  :wink:

----------


## S.P.

No to cza się pochwalić. 9 marca ława fundamentowa 1 czerwca jak na załączonym obrazku.

----------


## marta&robert

*S.P.* GRATULACJE!!  :smile: 




> Czyli wynika z tego,że im dom ma niższe zapotrzebowanie tym kupujemy tańszą pompę ciepła.Zapotrzebowanie jest konieczne w przypadku doboru powietrznej pompy ciepła,jesli masz 8kW przy -20st.C to dobierasz pompę,która ma moc cieplną lekko powyżej 8kW przy -20st.C i grzałka Ci się nie włączy  
> Tego instalator Nibe nie powiedział ?


 Powiedział mi co innego, i jeden i drugi, że ta moc uzyskiwana jest za pomocą grzałki. Że sprawność jest taka, że z 1kW dostarczonego prądu pompa wytwarza 1,7 (gruntowa nawet 5kW, dlatego większość z nich w ogóle nie ma grzałek). Powiedział też, że sprawność pomp powietrznych jest tym mniejsza, im niższa jest temperatura. Jeśli zatem Twoja pompa przy mrozie ma wystarczającą moc, to znaczy to niechybnie, że przy wyższej temperaturze ma tę moc zdecydowanie za wysoką, czyli jakby jest przewymiarowana?




> Drugi aspekt marketingu to straszenie "minusami",Nibe nie posiada w ofercie powietrznych i straszy a dni z -25st.C ile będzie w sezonie ? klilka,kilkanaście na 200 dni ? Średnia sezonu grzewczego to -2,-5st.C


 Mylisz się, Arturo i nie wiem po co się wypowiadasz skoro nie wiesz. Nibe ma w ofercie pompy powietrzne i to takie, które działają przy -25st  :tongue:  Ale panowie uczciwie przyznali, że wówczas grzeje grzałka (wydajność j.w.) I właśnie nikt mi nie mówił o temp. -25, tylko o "bardzo zimnych dniach poniżej -5"  :wink:  To ja zaprotestowałam, że -5 to nie jest mroźny dzień w naszym klimacie, i średnia temp okresu grzewczego do mnie nie przemawia, skoro ogrzewamy nawet gdy jest +15, bo nie mam ochoty przez całą mroźną zimę być skazana na palenie w kominku.




> Ale na starcie,przy zakupie zyskujesz ok.30tys.zł na różnicy cenowej między pompami.


 Tylko jeśli potem twoja energooszczędna pompa grzeje prądem, to trzeba pomyśleć czy aby nie mija się to z celem. I może rzeczywiście lepiej grzać prądem, jak piszesz, bo też się nad tym zastanawiamy.



> Swoją drogą cały czas jestem za ideą grzania bezpośrednio prądem 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> Jak pisałem,dla mnie samo wykonanie tego to prowizorka i bez przekonania patrzę na to,nawet jeśli jest to XPS ale cieniutki to nacisk na niego będzie kosmiczny i można sobie wyobrazić co stanie się z nim za jakiś czas.
> Przeczytaj sobie dkładnie co o tym piszą na innym forum.
> Zdecydowanie wolę moją płytę


To mi się właśnie nie podoba. Rzucasz koledze, który pyta o technologię, linka do badziewiastego filmiku, na którym niewiele widać. Dlaczego nie podałeś linka do strony z informacjami i dobrego filmu? Niech ludzie sami decydują, ale na podstawie rzetelnych informacji. I nie muszę sobie wyobrażać co się stanie z XPS, skoro są na to badania. Czytałeś? 
I byłam na innym forum, gdzie jakiś inny kolega, który nic nie przeczytał - chyba tak samo jak Ty - stwierdza, że to bez sensu, bo bez sensu, a w ogóle jeśli działa, to na pewno jest drogie, ale pewnie nie działa, bo czemu miałoby działać. Irytują mnie takie posty. Skoro ktoś nie chce poznać nowych technologii, to niech się na ich temat nie wypowiada. Dyskutujmy rzeczowo.
A Twoja zacna płyta ma jedną wadę. Kosztowała "trochę" więcej...

----------


## Arturo72

> Powiedział mi co innego


Bez komentarza  :wink: 
Słuchaj "sprzedawców*"*,widocznie masz sporo kasy  :wink: 
Nie mój portfel  :smile: 



> Powiedział też, że sprawność pomp powietrznych jest tym mniejsza, im niższa jest temperatura


Tutaj *jedynie* powiedzieli prawdę...



> Powiedział mi co innego, i jeden i drugi, że ta moc uzyskiwana jest za pomocą grzałki. Że sprawność jest taka, że z 1kW dostarczonego prądu pompa wytwarza 1,7 (gruntowa nawet 5kW, dlatego większość z nich w ogóle nie ma grzałek)..


Ale tutaj kłamią jak z nut i widać,że zależy im głównie na kliencie "owcy" którą można ostrzyc równo  :smile: 
Nie moje runo,także śmiało możesz je zrzucać  :wink: 




> A Twoja zacna płyta ma jedną wadę. Kosztowała "trochę" więcej...


Tak ? Jesteś pewna ? Mi na kalkulatorze wychodzi inaczej  :smile: 
Ale ja widocznie mam "nie firmowy" kalkulator a Ty liczysz na firmowym  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> No to cza się pochwalić. 9 marca ława fundamentowa 1 czerwca jak na załączonym obrazku.


o rany, gratulacje wielkie

----------


## marta&robert

Jesteś strasznie uszczypliwy, *Arturo* i nie mam ochoty kontynuować z Tobą konwersacji w tym tonie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jesteś strasznie uszczypliwy, *Arturo* i nie mam ochoty kontynuować z Tobą konwersacji w tym tonie.


No cóż,Twoje "runo",także Ty lepiej wiesz komu je zrzucić  :wink: 
Ja starałem się podpowiadać gdzie korzystniej "je" zrzucić lub wogóle nie zrzucać ale jeśli znalazłaś lepszego "fryzjera" to trzymaj się go  :wink: 
*Asolta* też nie słuchasz...
Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## tomanek4

> No to cza się pochwalić. 9 marca ława fundamentowa 1 czerwca jak na załączonym obrazku.


No S.P. naprawdę chylę czoła, budowa ekspresowa tylko czy aby nie powiennieneś się troszkę wstrzymać z oknami i troche odczekać aż mury wyschną? Chyba że teraz wstrzymasz się z tynkami, ale ja się a murowaniu nie specjalnie znam  :wink: 
Pozdro

----------


## bury_kocur

O rrrany, S.P. - jestem pod wrażeniem (a trochę mnie skręca z zazdrości  :wink: ). To się nazywa tempo!

----------


## kronos85

> Jesteś strasznie uszczypliwy, *Arturo* i nie mam ochoty kontynuować z Tobą konwersacji w tym tonie.





> Jesteś strasznie uszczypliwy, *Arturo* i nie mam ochoty kontynuować z Tobą konwersacji w tym tonie.



@marta&robert  NIE obrażaj się ale Arturo72 dobrze gada. Ja przerobiłem 5 "fachowców" od pomp ciepła obiecywali cuda na kiju a po głębszej rozmowie i szczegółowych pytaniach wysypywali się.Bo nie sztuka jest wydać X tyś PLN na system grzewczy. Musisz im instalatorom zawierzyć że proponowane rozwiązanie zrobią dobrze i będzie działać tj ogrzeje ci dom w mrozy i nie zabije rachunkamik za prąd.
Napisałaś że Ci z nibe 

"Powiedział mi co innego, i jeden i drugi, że ta moc uzyskiwana jest za pomocą grzałki. Że sprawność jest taka, że z 1kW dostarczonego prądu pompa wytwarza 1,7 (gruntowa nawet 5kW, dlatego większość z nich w ogóle nie ma grzałek"

Powietrzna  z 1kw robi 1,7 kw   COP 1,7  OK realny
Gruntowa z 1 KW robi 5 KW ? COP 5 sciemniali coś

realny koszt gruntówki z dolnym źródłem poziomym i podłogówka to 30-40 tyś zł. U mnie wchodziły w grę tylko odwierty pionowe więc + 20.000-25000 zł lita skała Wapienna i takie ceny są wierceń u mnie.
Jeśli nie masz jeszcze postawionego budynku to zamontuj powietrzną pompę a skup się na Szczelnym i ciepłym domku dopilnuj aby było jak najmniej mostków  i pompa powietrzna na pewno a rade ogrzać.W postawionym budynku tradycyjnie z grzejnikami ,standardowym ociepleniem powietrzna może zabić kieszen i tu gruntówka na 100% lepsza.

----------


## autorus

racja, tez jestem przekonany do powietrznej. Dodatkowym argumentem dla mnie jest to ze w każdej chwili można ją wywalić i założyć nową. A co zrobić jak ci się skopie dolne źródło pionowym odwiercie? A czytałem tu na forum takie kwiatki i to firmowych pomp. Normalnie horror.

----------


## S.P.

Serdecznie dziękuję wszystkim za gratulacje. 
Tommanek, ja buduję na klej, więc za bardzo nie ma co schnąć, jest to cienka warstwa i mało w niej wody. Strop też stał 4 tygodnie zanim został pokryty folią. Poza tym dużo jeszcze nieszczelności właśnie przy dachu.
To mój drugi dom i poprzedni też miał takie tempo. Ja muszę się w listopadzie przeprowadzić. Właśnie zaczęła się elektryka a za tydzień tynki. Pogoda jest fajna, wieje więc dobrze schnie.
Teraz już czekam na urlop, żebym mogła założyć ogród, mam na to cztery tygodnie i plan będzie wykonany.
P.S. Tommanek, ja jestem ona, hihi. :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

S. P a jakie okna wybrałas? przy ogrodzie ktos CI bedzie pomagał? Dobre tempo, tez tak budowałam, tez na klej

----------


## mechu

My zaczęliśmy kopać fundament 29.03 tego roku, aktualne zaawansowanie Naszej budowy to zalany stop, który postoi jeszcze 2 tygodnie. Przeprowadzkę planujemy na wiosnę 2013. Budujemy parterówkę 170 m2 bez poddasza użytkowego.

----------


## R&K

S.P. gratulacje - jestem tego samego zdania - można zamykać i lecieć dalej z pracami 

Artur - niestety są owce które nie lubią prawdy - co już przerabialiśmy gdzieś w lutym gdzie wiele osób przygotowywało się do budowy i była rozmowa o różnych rozwiązaniach technologicznych ...

----------


## S.P.

*Mechu* Wiosna przyszłego roku, to jest termin na spokojnie, na pewno uda się zrealizować. Gratuluję budowy parterówki, takie lubię najbardziej.
*Gosia* Okna wzięłam z M&S na Gdańskiej, to jest tytan termo, złoty dąb obustronnie. Ogród zrobimy własnymi rękami tj. ja, mąż i synowie. Oczywiście to będzie dopiero początek, wyrównanie terenu, ogrodzenie i pierwsze nasadzenia.
*R&K* Dziękuję za gratulacje. No więc lecimy, lecimy  :wink: .
Na tematy pomp się nie wypowiadam, bo się po prostu na tym nie znam, ale życzę trafnych wyborów.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ja dostałe dwie wyceny n okna drewniane. Ten sam pakiet szybowy, takie samo drzewo, okna na wielkośc też oczywiście te same, a różnica w wynenach 20 koła SZOK!!!!
Jak te same okna u różnych producentów mogą mieć aż tak różny rozstrzał cenowy!!!!
Są dwie opcje  albo ten pierwszy producent to kompletny partacz (z moich ustaleń wynika że nie), albo ten drugi chce mnie naciągnąć.
Kurde musze lecieć jeszcze gdzieś to wycenić. A może ktoś wyceniał ostatnio okna drweniane i wyszło rozsądnie cenowo, przymierzam się do pakietów 3szybowych, meranti.

----------


## jarko17

Skoro o oknach.. Jakie polecacie?
Właśnie szukamy producenta.. 
Z góry dzięki za namiary...

----------


## bitter

MS okna

----------


## kwiatek6324

> to u nas lawy 35m3 , sciany fundamentowe 26m3, chudziak 13m3, strop 40m3, masakra jakas


Detalisci..

Podloze pod lawy: 20m^3
Lawy: 30m^3
Sciany 20m^3
Chudziak: 45m^3
Slupy,belki: 7m^3
Strop: 70m^3

Pozdr
AK

----------


## jarko17

> MS okna


Dzięki, sprawdzę ich :wink:

----------


## Esiak

> Skoro o oknach.. Jakie polecacie?
> Właśnie szukamy producenta.. 
> Z góry dzięki za namiary...


 HeKaPlast

----------


## jarko17

> HeKaPlast


Też dzięki... Jutro rozpoczynam tournee :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> Też dzięki... Jutro rozpoczynam tournee


Tez szukam okien i sama juz nie wiem. ^ lat temu wybrałam hit forum Gebauera i nie był to złoty strzał. TEraz mam metlik

----------


## jarko17

> Tez szukam okien i sama juz nie wiem. ^ lat temu wybrałam hit forum Gebauera i nie był to złoty strzał. TEraz mam metlik


Tyle tego jest, że można mętliku dostać. Już mam jedną wycenę z Tyskich okien ale chcę inne sprawdzić bo na roletach zedrzeć mnie chcieli:/

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Tez szukam okien i sama juz nie wiem. ^ lat temu wybrałam hit forum Gebauera i nie był to złoty strzał. TEraz mam metlik


Gosia weź coś jaśniej!! Też ich biorę pod uwagę dość poważnie. Masz ich okna i jest coś nie tak.!!!!! Normalnie nie zasnę przez te okna  :big tongue:

----------


## aksamitka

> Skoro o oknach.. Jakie polecacie?
> Właśnie szukamy producenta.. 
> Z góry dzięki za namiary...


my bedziemy mieć OknoPlus

----------


## lilly20

Przyjechała WIĘŹBA  :wiggle:   :wiggle:   :wiggle:   :wiggle:   :wiggle:   :wiggle:   :wiggle:   :wiggle:

----------


## lilly20

> my bedziemy mieć OknoPlus


Też ich bierzemy pod uwagę i czekam jeszcze na wycenę z Drutexu  :smile:

----------


## bitter

Poradzę Wam coś a propos okien. Jak już będziecie wstępnie zdecydowani na firmę to poproście o namiar budowy gdzie właśnie ich monterzy wstawiają okna. Można czasem zmienić zdanie co do firmy. Co Wam dadzą dobre ciepłe okna źle i niechlujnie zamontowane?

----------


## aksamitka

> Przyjechała WIĘŹBA


do nas tez ma dzis przyjechać  :smile:

----------


## dusiaka

A nam dziś (za godzinę) przywożą dachówkę  :wiggle:  
Ekipa już czeka na działce. Pięciu chłopa przyjechało. Na razie zaczęli od śniadania w blaszaku  :tongue:

----------


## aksamitka

nam dachoweczka jutro przyjeżdża  :smile:  a chlopaki uwijaja sie od rana, tylko pogoda niespecjalna  :sad:

----------


## dusiaka

*aksamitka*- jak dobrze pójdzie, to w dwa miesiące od wbicia łopaty będziemy miały SSO  :Smile: 
U nas też byle jaka pogoda. Dekarz miał wejśc w piątek, ale lało jak z cebra Transport dachówki też przełożyliśmy dopiero na dziś.

----------


## aksamitka

dusiaka u nas dzis 20 dzień roboczy, także nie jest zle, mam nadzieje ze do konca czerwca skoncza dach  :smile:

----------


## S.P.

W sprawie okien. W poprzednim domu też miałam m&s i byłam bardzo zadowolona. O tych nie mogę się wypowiadać poza ich wyglądem i tu jest ok. Ostatnio wykonawca powiedział mi, że dużo deweloperów bierze Drutex ale on by nie wstawił do siebie. Podkreślam to nie jest moja opinia, tylko zasłyszana.

----------


## bury_kocur

Ciekawa sprawa z tymi oknami - bo u mnie m&s wypadły najdrożej, a Drutex - najtaniej. Zleciłam chyba 10 wycen, jeszcze się nie zdecydowałam - ale akurat te dwie firmy to skrajności cenowe  :wink:  - różnica sięgała (lub nawet przekroczyła) 100%. Ciekawe dlaczego.

----------


## lilly20

*S.P* mówił dlaczego by ich nie chciał u siebie?? ciekawa jestem dlaczego... takie rady są drogocenne, tym bardziej, że nie podjęliśmy jeszcze żadnej decyzji. Jak narazie czekam na wyceny z różnych firm, ale tak naprawde nie wiem które okna są naprawde dobre.

----------


## Dziuby

Do nas w srode przychodzi elektryk a za prawie 3 tygodnie przyjada okna :tongue:  Jak juz kiedys pisalam wybralismy avante royal, drutex byl 2x tanszy ale nie slyszalam dobrej opinii o tych oknach. Ponoc Jezierski i oknoplus tez sa dobre.

----------


## Esiak

sprawdzeni producenci okien na przyzwoitych profilach PVC (ocena subiektywna): Oknoplast, Adams, MS, HeKaPlast, Vetrex, Oknoplus...
wybierzcie profil, wybierzcie producenta, następnie znajdźcie porządną firmę montażową współpracującą z danym producentem...

----------


## cronin

Ja zrobiłam odwrotnie  :smile: , najpierw wybrałam montażystę/firmę (bo zależy mi na dobrze zrobionym ciepłym montażu) , potem wybrałam z jego oferty okna i dodatki mieszczące się (na szczęście) w moim budżecie. Owszem mogłam zapewne znaleźć okna o takich parametrach taniej, ale zależało mi żeby były dobrze zamontowane, nawet pasywne okna nic nie dadzą jeśli je źle zamontują.

----------


## max-maniacy

my mamy do okien jeszcze daleko, ale na 90% będzie Adams, bo mieszkamy w pobliżu Mrągowa (tu mają produkcję). w jednym z dzienników wyczytałam, że budujący mieli problemy z oknami Oknoplastu, a następnie z reklamacją.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...light=guzmania

 może to tylko przypadek, a może nie. warto sprawdzić.

----------


## marta&robert

> @marta&robert  NIE obrażaj się ale Arturo72 dobrze gada.


 Mi nie chodzi o to o czym Arturo mówi, tylko o to w jaki sposób. I o tym napisałam. Nie jestem OWCĄ (a może jeszcze w podtekście baranem) tylko człowiekiem. I nie jestem bezmyślna, jak to cały czas sugeruje. Arturo nie chce dyskutować, potrafi tylko robić przytyki. Ty, kronos, potrafiłeś napisać swoje zdanie kulturalnie.




> Artur - niestety są owce które nie lubią prawdy - co już przerabialiśmy gdzieś w lutym gdzie wiele osób przygotowywało się do budowy i była rozmowa o różnych rozwiązaniach technologicznych ...


I tak samo Ty, R&K nie rozumiem o co Wam obu chodzi i czemu się mnie czepiacie?  :big tongue: 

Jakiej niby prawdy nie lubię? Co mi za różnica która pompa jest lepsza? Jeszcze żadnej nie kupiłam. Nie mam problemu wysłuchać ARGUMENTÓW. Po to pytam, żeby  je usłyszeć. I nie ma dla mnie znaczenia, czy lepsza okaże się ta czy tamta pompa. Ale argumentów nie ma, tylko zgryźliwości. A tak się składa, że pompę powietrzną mam w projekcie i to my ją "zaprojektowaliśmy" kierując się wieloma argumentami. Nad gruntową też zastanawiałam się przez chwilę, bo moim zdaniem tylko głupcy nie zmieniają zdania i uparcie twierdzą, że to co raz wymyślili jest najlepsze. I w tym kontekście właśnie to Arturo nie chce słuchać "prawdy", bo gdyby się okazało, że jego wybór jednak nie był dobry to...  :ohmy:  nie, to niemożliwe. Arturo się przecież nie myli.

Piszę to ostatni raz: nie będę w taki sposób rozmawiać. Kropka.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Przepraszam wszystkich innych za cały ten kłótliwy wątek.  :Confused:  Ale nie lubię gdy mnie ktoś obraża.

----------


## marta&robert

Strasznie Wam zazdroszczę tych postępów na budowach. U nas wszystko cały czas stoi w miejscu. Poza drzewami, których znowu ostatnio kilka ubyło  :wink:  I już nie stoją.  :tongue: 
Mam nadzieję, że mój małżonek dowie się jutro wreszcie konkretów odnośnie naszej ekipy. O ile to w ogóle możliwe. Bardzo bym chciałą, żeby prace wreszcie ruszyły.

----------


## Arturo72

> I w tym kontekście właśnie to Arturo nie chce słuchać "prawdy", bo gdyby się okazało, że jego wybór jednak nie był dobry to...  nie, to niemożliwe. Arturo się przecież nie myli.


Kalkulator chyba liczy i sumuje poprawnie,chociaż mam nie firmowy.
Ja nie opieram się na czyjeś opinii a w szczególności instalatora,który ma za zadanie sprzedać nam swój produkt i to jak najdrożej...
Bazuje na swoich wyliczeniach.

Po pierwsze i dla wszystkich :



> Takie rozwazania nalezy zaczac od dokladnego zaplanowania izolacji termicznej. Im bardziej zaizolowany dom, tym lepiej. Nie wazne jak energia cieplna zostala wytworzona, im wiecej uda sie nam jej zachowac, tym korzystniej na tym wyjdziemy. Nastepnie - dla mozliwie najlepszej izolacji termicznej obliczyc zapotrzebowanie na cieplo, a nastepnie wynikajace z tego zapotrzebowanie na energie w bilansie rocznym (obserwujac forum, czesto widze, ze te dwie wartosci sa tutaj mylone patrzac na rzedy przedstawianych wielkosci), do tego dodajemy ok 5.000kWh/rok dla statystycznej rodziny 3-4 osobowej w domu bez jacuzii na c.w.u i sprawdzamy ile pieniedzy wydamy na ogrzanie domu: a) pradem b) pompa ciepla powietrze-woda c) pompa ciepla glikol-woda d) inne zrodlo ciepla, np. drewno. Znajac koszty inwestycyjne oraz roczne koszty eksploatacyjne jak na kartce (doslownie) wyjdzie nam, ktore rozwiazanie bedzie oplacalne w NASZYM przypadku. Od takich wyliczen (obliczen energetycznych, nastepnie bilansu zuzycia energii, konczac na bilansie kosztow)zaczynamy oferte dla naszych klientow, przedstawiajac im nastepnie najlepsze opcje i czasem wynika z nich, ze oplaca sie zamontowac pompe ciepla w domu o powierzchni 170m2, a czasem jest to pozbawione sensu - kazdy przypadek nalezy rozwazyc z osobna, pamietajac, ze najlepiej zaczac rozwazania od izolacji. Im dom mniejszy i lepiej ocieplony, tym mniejszy sens ma pompa ciepla. Do nissana micry 1.0, ktorym zona pokonuje rocznie 6.000km nie ma sensu wsadzac instalacji gazowej, ale do superba v6, ktory robi w firmie 60.000tys km zdecydowanie tak. Czasem natomiast micra robi 22.000km i instalacja ma sens, a superb ma silnik 1.8t i nie jest za czesto uzywany, a mimo to warto wsadzic mu lpg. Jednym slowem - nie da sie odpowiedziec uniwersalnie, czy i jaka pompa ma sens.


Po drugie:



> Średni COP powietrznej w sezonie grzewczym to 2,5 a gruntowej 3,5.Biorąc pod uwagę zapotrzebowanie 70kWh/m2/rok dla domu 150m2 wychodzi z cwu ok.12000kWh,dla powietrznej będzie to 4800kWh a dla gruntowej 3400kWh czyli różnica 1400kWh.Biorąc pod uwagę cenę prądu w II taryfie róznica w rachunkach 500zł.Teraz pytanie jaka jest róznica w cenie samej pompy,przy 5tys.zł jak widać będzie to 10 lat zanim dojdziemy do wyrównania cen między pompami 
> Dla domu mniejszego lub z mniejszym zapotrzebowaniem różnica będzie jeszcze większa na korzyść powietrznej,w moim przypadku różnica między COPami to tylko 700kWh czyli jakieś 250zł i przy różnicy 7tys.zł między powietrzną a gruntową(Atlantic vs Ecopower) czas zwrotu to 28 lat No i mamy ten plus,że całą działeczkę mamy do dyspozycji


A po trzecie czy wzięłaś do ręki kalkulator i liczyłaś opłacalność inwestycji i eksploatacji ? : 
a.ogrzewania prądem
b.ogrzewania pompą powietrzną
c.ogrzewania pompą gruntową

Podaj wyniki wyliczeń czy może opierasz się jedynie na zdaniu instalatorów,którzy *chcą Ci wcisnąć pompę* najlepiej gruntową za kosmiczną kasę ?

Ja wszedłem w powietrzną tylko "dzięki" wysokiemu zużyciu cwu,gdyby nie to grzałbym prądem,ponieważ wg wyliczeń u mnie wychodził najekonomiczniej w przypadku c.o  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

Ad.1 Aslot liczy zapotrzebowanie mojego domu, bądź spokojny. I liczy je on właśnie dlatego, że ja nie potrafiłam tego zrobić sama i poprosiłam o pomoc. Naprawdę nie odkrywasz Ameryki cytując to wszystko, co jest dość oszywiste. Oczywiście, że dla jednych pompa gruntowa będzie super, dla innych to bez sensu. Gdybyś zechciał mnie uważniej słuchać, to byś wiedział, że wcale nie jestem zwolenniczką pompy gruntowej i pisałam kiedyś ile mój brat wydał na taką pompę i że to się nigdy chyba nie zwróci. Oczywistym jest dla mnie, że im cieplejszy dom, tym drogie w zakupie źródła ogrzewania są mniej opłacalne. Dlatego właśnie w projekcie mamy pompę powietrzną, a nie gruntową, choć mam większą rodzinę i większą pow. domu niż mój brat. Ale my od pocątku planowaliśmy dom energooszczędny, a on nie.

Ad.2 Co to znaczy "średni" COP? Skąd masz te dane? Jakich konkretnych pomp dotyczą? Chyba nie  chcesz powiedzieć, że niezależnie od firmy wszystkie pompy są mniej-więcej tak samo sprawne?

Ad.3 - jak wyżej. I nie martw się, nikt mi niczego nie wciśnie na siłę. A tak w ogóle to w Twojej kalkulacji ciekawe jak by wypadły pompy Nibe, bo tak się składa, że u nich można kupić gruntową tańszą od powietrznej (z odwiertami wychodzi prawie na to samo), i co Ty na to? Jak to się ma do ogólnej teorii? W tym przypadku akurat wydaje się bezsensowne kupowanie pompy powietrznej, prawda?
Co wcale nie oznacza, że ją kupię. Ani jedną ani drugą.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ad.2 Co to znaczy "średni" COP? Skąd masz te dane? Jakich konkretnych pomp dotyczą? Chyba nie chcesz powiedzieć, że niezależnie od firmy wszystkie pompy są mniej-więcej tak samo sprawne?


 
Ad.2.Zanim zaczniesz kupować to zainteresuj się co to jest COP bo jesteś bardzo podatna na słowo mówione rzez sprzedawców...
COP z wykresami mocy grzewczej jest podawany przez szanującego się producenta pomp ciepła,nawet przez Nibe..i jest liczony jednakowo dla wszystkich wg tej samej normy.
Właśnie to chce powiedzieć,praktycznie wszystkie pompy powietrzne czy gruntowe mają podobne dane do siebie,różnią się jedynie miejscami po przecinku i różnią się niuansami a płacimy za nazwę firmy a nie za właściwości i osiągi samej pompy.
Większość producentów do swoich pomp montuje bebechy jednej czy dwóch firm i tyle.
Magia zachwalania pompy np.Nibe to magia marketingu przez sprzedawców,podobne parametry będzie miała pompa np.ecopolu czy ecopowera,podobnie rzecz ma się z powietrznymi i tak Atlantic,Daikin,Panasonic,Fujitsu posiadają podobne parametry.
Poniżej wykres z COP powietrznej Atlantica S8,jak znajdę czas to wrzucę wykresy z COP innych firm.
Powtarzam,od tego czy załączy się grzałka czy nie decyduje dobór pompy pod konkretne zapotrzebowanie a nie sama pompa.


Z powyższego wykresu można odczytać,że ta konkretna pompa przy domu z z zapotrzebowaniem ok.5kW przy -20st.C nie będzie grzała wogóle grzałką do -20st.C i przy -20st.C posiada COP1,8 ale już przy temperaturze -7st.C ma COP2,76 i z tego wynika średni COP dla sezonu grzewczego,a dla domu z zapotrzebowaniem ok.7kW przy -20st.C będzie wspomagała się(nie grzała) grzałką od -5st.C.
I tu jest ważny dobór mocy pompy a nie konkretmej pompy.
*Twoi doradcy z Nibe albo tego nie wiedzą albo chcą Cię celowo wprowadzić w błąd i wcisnąć coś co im pasuje i dlatego trzymałby sę od nich z daleka i nie narzakał na moje wywody.*
Ale jak idzie się do pierwszego lepszego sklepu i mówi się sprzedawcy "chcę kupić pompę ciepła" to tak jest  :wink: 




> Ad.3 - jak wyżej. I nie martw się, nikt mi niczego nie wciśnie na siłę. A tak w ogóle to w Twojej kalkulacji ciekawe jak by wypadły pompy Nibe, bo tak się składa, że u nich można kupić gruntową tańszą od powietrznej (z odwiertami wychodzi prawie na to samo), i co Ty na to? Jak to się ma do ogólnej teorii? W tym przypadku akurat wydaje się bezsensowne kupowanie pompy powietrznej, prawda?
> Co wcale nie oznacza, że ją kupię. Ani jedną ani drugą.


Ad.3 Jak wyżej,ale po Twoim poście widać,że jednak sprzedawca Nibe wciśnie Ci gruntową,chociażby teoretycznie bo na powietrzną zrobił sztucznie wyższą cenę ponieważ *powietrzna nie ma prawa być nawet w podobnej cenie do gruntowej,*z powodu czysto technicznych tzn. DZ darmowe w wykonaniu w przypadku powietrznej.
Powodzenia ...Twoja kasa )
Rzuć konkretne ceny z oferty.
Poza Nibe istnieją inne marki pomp ciepła z inną naklejką na sobie o podobnych parametrach,także z markowymi częściami i po zdecydowanie niższych cenach.Zależnie od zapotrzebowania na ciepło powietrzne od 16tys.zł a gruntowe z DZ własnej roboty od 23tys.zł a odwiertami od 30tys.zł i piszę o cenach kompletnych z montażem i zasobnikiem.Są to dane z moich ofert i mówimy o markowych pompach ciepła bo chinole można mieć już za 9tys.zł w przypadku powietrznych i 20tys.zł w przypadku gruntowej z odwiertami.A przy okazji ile Nibe daje gwarancji ? Mój Atlantic ma 5 lat a patrząc na cenę Nibe to powinno być z 10 lat  :wink:

----------


## S.P.

*Arturo72* Czy mógłbyś bez takiego zadęcia wypowiadać swoje opinie, proszę. Czytam twoje wypowiedzi i faktycznie ich ton może być mało przyjemny dla adresatów.  :smile:  Ostatecznie wszyscy użytkownicy tego forum są dorośli i to oni wykłądają pieniądze na swoje inwestycje. Zalecam większy dystans do czyichś spraw. Dziękuję.
*Lilly* W sprawie okien Drutexu, chodzi o jakość wykonania, trzymanie parametrów. Podkreślam, ja nie mam z nimi żadnych doświadczeń.

----------


## Arturo72

> *Arturo72* Czy mógłbyś bez takiego zadęcia wypowiadać swoje opinie, proszę. Czytam twoje wypowiedzi i faktycznie ich ton może być mało przyjemny dla adresatów.  Ostatecznie wszyscy użytkownicy tego forum są dorośli i to oni wykłądają pieniądze na swoje inwestycje. Zalecam większy dystans do czyichś spraw. Dziękuję.


Zawsze do usług  :wink: 
Fakt,nie są to moje pieniądze i nikt nawet nie podziękuje mi za to  :wink: 
Oj ja naiwny,muszę z tym skończyć( z doradzaniem jak nie dać się naciągnąć )  :smile:

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

My wczoraj zamówiliśmy okna i drzwi wejściowe. Okna VERTEX  V90+ podobno jedne z lepszych okien plastikowych obecnie na rynku (przekonamy się  :smile:  ) a drzwi będę miała takie z firmy MAR-TOM z Jędrzejowa cena przyzwoita i są ładniutkie  :wink:

----------


## R&K

> I tak samo Ty, R&K nie rozumiem o co Wam obu chodzi i czemu się mnie czepiacie? 
> .......
> Przepraszam wszystkich innych za cały ten kłótliwy wątek.  Ale nie lubię gdy mnie ktoś obraża.


HALOOO !!! ja ogólnie napisałem o wszytskich bocianach a nie o Tobie!!!
ja pompy nie mam, nie znam się na nich i nie uczetnicze w dyskusji

----------


## bury_kocur

Ławy zalane  :big grin:

----------


## Dziuby

My w dalszym ciagu szukamy drzwi i mamy spory problem, poniewaz nasz ulubiony wzor  ( firmy Lizurej) mozemy miec tylko drewniany a drewno na nasze warunki pogodowe i roznice temperatur raczej odpada. Tak wiec wolelibysmy stalowe lub ewentualnie plastikowe ale zaden wzor nas nie ujal :sad:   Chyba raczej w tym roku drzwi sobie darujemy (nie chce brac jakichkolwiek aby tylko zamknac dom przed zima). Gdyby ktos jeszcze mial namiary na firmy produkujace drzwi  stalowe lub pcv to bede wdzieczna. :yes:

----------


## max-maniacy

*Dziuby* zobacz firmę ŻeMP. Mi się podobają ich drzwi. Są z pcv.

http://www.zemp.pl/drzwi.html

----------


## Dziuby

Dzieki za namiar :smile:

----------


## gaga33

moge polecić świtna ekipę budowlaną, która stawia mi domekdomy stawiaja ponad 30 lat, sa precyzyjni, zaufani i naprawdę szybko stawiają, a do tego sa *NIEDRODZY* i to bardzo niedrodzy, także jesli ktoś jest zainteresowany to piszcie to wyslę numer kontaktowy.

wysyłam jedno zdjecie z naszych postepów:

----------


## Arturo72

> A tak w ogóle to w Twojej kalkulacji ciekawe jak by wypadły pompy Nibe, bo tak się składa, że u nich można kupić gruntową tańszą od powietrznej (z odwiertami wychodzi prawie na to samo), i co Ty na to? Jak to się ma do ogólnej teorii? W tym przypadku akurat wydaje się bezsensowne kupowanie pompy powietrznej, prawda?


Poniżej wykres i dane powietrznej Nibe Fighter i Split,porównaj sobie z wykresem Atlantica,który zapodałem parę postów wyżej i zważ na to,że Nibe to koszt jak sama pisałaś 30tys.zł a Atlantic 17tys.zł.
Wnoski pozostawiam do wysunięcia samemu  :wink: 


No ale już miałem nie podpowiadać  :wink:

----------


## pukul

> My wczoraj zamówiliśmy okna i drzwi wejściowe. Okna VERTEX  V90+ podobno jedne z lepszych okien plastikowych obecnie na rynku (przekonamy się  ) a drzwi będę miała takie z firmy MAR-TOM z Jędrzejowa cena przyzwoita i są ładniutkie


a to dobre  :smile:  mieszkam w jędrzejowie i nie wiedziałam że jest taka firma  :smile: 
czy ceny:
23 za tynk cementowo wapienny z materiałem za m2
26 ocieplenie na gotowo za m2
to dobre ceny?
jeśli możecie to wypowiedzcie się  - jutro mam rozmowy  :smile:

----------


## lilly20

Dobre ceny, przynajmniej ta na tynki cementowo-wapienne, nam koleś robocizna+materiał za m2 powiedział 26 zł z zacieraniem na gładko ( oczywiście tynkowanie maszynowe ).

----------


## bury_kocur

Chyba dobre ceny - ja wstępnie zrobiłam rozpoznanie i za tynk podobnie, a za ocieplenie krzyczą prawie 10 zł więcej u mnie...

----------


## pukul

dzięki za odpowiedzi - ekipy polecane więc chyba się umówię  :smile:  czekam na wycenę ocieplenia poddasza i truchleję - jak otrzymam to znowu poproszę o radę

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Chyba dobre ceny - ja wstępnie zrobiłam rozpoznanie i za tynk podobnie, a za ocieplenie krzyczą prawie 10 zł więcej u mnie...



kocury, jak tam? wystartowaliscie wreszcie ? :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Stronę wcześniej się chwaliłam  :smile:  Ławy dziś wylane  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Stronę wcześniej się chwaliłam  Ławy dziś wylane



umknelo mi :smile:  to na boze cialo bedziecie mieszkac ?  :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

No co Ty - mieszkaliśmy już wczoraj, znaczy mąż  :smile:  Ktoś musiał przez noc przypilnować stali w wykopach  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no tak, a fajnych macie sasiadow?  :big grin:

----------


## bury_kocur

Chyba tak - ale straż sąsiedzka nie patroluje jednak okolicy  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

znaczy kiepska organizacja...

wiesz ze troche rujnujemy watek  :wink:  moze zalozcie jakis dziennik, bedzie mozna do woli paplac o dupie maryni, ewentualnie mozna popaplac u nas  :wink: 

padalo u was dzisiaj tez caly dzien ?

----------


## bury_kocur

czaję się jakoś na ten dziennik, może założę faktycznie i nie będzie  :offtopic: 
Padało trochę rano (o mało nie odwołałam betonu), potem przestało - a do końca dnia taka minimalna mżawka się utrzymywała. Nic, co by mnie wyprowadziło z równowagi w temacie wiążącego betonu, w każdym razie  :wink:

----------


## marta&robert

*Marzena i Rafał* drzwi na maxa odjechane  :smile:  Jeszcze takich nie widziałam. Ciekawa jestem jak będzie wyglądał Wasz dom.
*bury_kocór* gratulacje! Mam nadzieję wkrótce napisać to samo zdanie, o tak!

*Arturo* uparłeś się na te pompy Nibe jak szczerbaty na suchary.  :wink:  A ja nawet z nimi nie prowadzę żadnych rozmów. I zainteresowałam się tą akurat firmą z jednego tylko powodu - promocji w postaci rabatu 4 tys PLN. Nie wiedziałam, że wszystkie pompy mają podobną sprawność, dzięki za tę informację. Dziwi mnie to, bo np. rekuperatory mają różne parametry w różnych firmach. Ale może zaraz się dowiem, że też nie...?
A Ty też się dowiedziałeś czegoś nowego. Tego mianowicie, że Nibe MA pompy powietrzne w cenie gruntowych, a nawet droższe, chodź to - zgadzam się z Tobą - zupełnie nielogiczne  :smile:  (rozumiem, że zajrzałeś na ich stronę i znalazłeś ceny nie tylko powietrznych).

A w ogóle chciałabym rzucić swój temat na forum, jak można. *DRZEWA*. Co sądzicie, czy ma ktoś doświadczenia w temacie "które drzewa wyciąć a które zostawić, i ile wyciąć?". Mamy sporo drzew na działce (sporo już też nie mamy), i nie wiem co z nimi dalej zrobić. Miałam początkowo wizję, że część działki zostawię "zalesioną" (bardzo hucznie powiedziane, na razie to jest raczej zarośnięta), ale gdy się okazało, że większość drzew to chyba leszczyna i są strasznie kruche i niewiele warte, to mi się odechciało. Chciałam już wyrzucić wszystkie oprócz brzóz, ale trochę się obawiam, że z mojej "leśnej"  :wink:  (oczywiście przesadzam z tym lasem bardzo) działki nic nie zostanie. Z trzeciej strony czytałam, że drzewa od północy to nic dobrego, a one właśnie wszystkie są od północy (działka z wjazdem od południa). Czy warto zostawiać takie nieatrakcyjne drzewa, czy lepiej mieć ich mniej, a sąsiadów zasłonić krzewami?
A może ktoś z Was ma "leśną" działkę i pomysł jak wykorzystać istniejące drzewa? Albo ktoś ma drzewa i je przeklina? (pewnie jesienią to będę robić gdy przyjdzie grabić liście - teraz mam 3 owocowe drzewka w ogrodzie, a liści kilka dobrych worków). Dzięki z góry za odpowiedzi!
Poniżej zdjęcie aktualnego wyglądu działki (kończy się za tymi drzewami).

----------


## Arturo72

> *Arturo* uparłeś się na te pompy Nibe jak szczerbaty na suchary.  A ja nawet z nimi nie prowadzę żadnych rozmów. I zainteresowałam się tą akurat firmą z jednego tylko powodu - promocji w postaci rabatu 4 tys PLN.


Nie uparłem się,Nibe to tylko ofiara a sprawa dotyczy także innych "drogich" marek typu Danfoss,Viesemann,Zubadan i tym podobnych  :wink: Chciałem pokazać,dla szukających pomp ciepła,że czasami warto zastanowić się nad sensem płacenia dużej kasy za coś co ma jedynie "firmową" naklejkę a właściwości i wnętrze podobne do pomp za mniejszą kasę  :smile:

----------


## autorus

kolega Arturo jest jest irytujący na max   :smile:  Ale nie można mu odmówić ze doży do optymalizacji. I na pewno niczego nie promuje do czego nie jest przekonany. Taki typ  :smile:

----------


## bitter

> A może ktoś z Was ma "leśną" działkę i pomysł jak wykorzystać istniejące drzewa? Albo ktoś ma drzewa i je przeklina? (pewnie jesienią to będę robić gdy przyjdzie grabić liście - teraz mam 3 owocowe drzewka w ogrodzie, a liści kilka dobrych worków). Dzięki z góry za odpowiedzi!
> Poniżej zdjęcie aktualnego wyglądu działki (kończy się za tymi drzewami).



Drzewa na działce to SKARB! A od północy to skarb najwięszy! Osłonią dom przed wiatrem co poprawia bilans energetyczny. Moja dewiza jest taka - "wyciąć zawsze zdążysz a rośnie 30 lat!". Posprzątaj pod drzewami, usuń stare gałęzie i zostaw. Działka bez drzew jest jak piwo bez alkoholu, niby fajne ale czegoś brakuje  :wink:

----------


## lilly20

Też bym drzewa zostawiła, będzie Ci bez nich ''łyso''  :smile:  a teraz z innej beczki: wczoraj w strugach deszczu udało nam się ogrodzić 3/4 naszej działki ( siatką leśną )  :smile:  Posprzątaliśmy w zeszłym tygodniu sporą ilość gruzu i jest ładnie... czekamy jeszcze na wywów pozostałych materiałów, zostało trochę porothermów i terivy. Przyjechała już ziemie do wyrównania terenu i czekamy na koparkowego, który mam nadzieję nam to wszystko upożądkuje ładnie i można siać trawkę  :wink:

----------


## autorus

Wyciąć wszystkie drzewa, to żaden skarb. Spróbuj potem takie drzewo wyciąć, tragedia. Sam się bujam z tym i wójt gminy wymyślił ze nie bo mu się one podobają.

----------


## Arturo72

> kolega Arturo jest jest irytujący na max   Ale nie można mu odmówić ze doży do optymalizacji. I na pewno niczego nie promuje do czego nie jest przekonany. Taki typ


Ten typ tak ma  :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

Ja przyłączam się do frakcji za zostawieniem drzew  :wink:  Sama miałam na działce piękne sosny i brzozy - i co do sztuki musiałam wyciąć, bo rosły akurat w miejscu domu. Żal rozrywał mi serce, mimo że od jeszcze przed zakupem miałam tego świadomość. Jeśli uznasz, że to była zła decyzja, zawsze zdążysz wyciąć, a nowe tak prędko nie urosną.

----------


## marta&robert

Dzięki za morze odpowiedzi  :smile: 
No widzicie, piękne sosny i brzozy to naprawdę SKARB, i te byłabym gotowa chronić własną piersią (albo i dwiema  :big grin: ), ale reszta jest mało atrakcyjna. No i właśnie: wyciąć duże drzewo gdy dom już będzie stał wcale nie będzie tak prosto. I nie tylko chodzi o pozwolenie. Te, które usunęliśmy ostatnio, z "pierwszej linii" były tak wysokie, że przewracały się tuż obok granicy fundamentu. Te co zostały rosną trochę dalej i są trochę niższe, ale za parę lat będą jeszcze wyższe. I jak je wtedy usunę??? A jak mi się wywali na dom i uszkodzi dach?? No i rozryty trawnik w miejscu korzeni - choć w tym kontekście to szczegół kosmetyczny - też nie fajna wizja. Może rzeczywiście dobrze byłoby usunąć chaszcze i zobaczyć jak to wygląda wtedy? Hmm. Dzięki.

----------


## aksamitka

wytnij te co sa malo atrakcyjne a reszte zostaw  :smile:

----------


## gorbag

Wkrótce wycinam pod dom jabłonie i grusze które Tato ś.p. sadził, a ja znam od dziecka. Serce się rwie, tyle łaziłem po tych drzewach, później przycinałem, później robiłem jabole z ich owoców...  :sad: 
Wyciąć coś trzeba, bo właściwie na całej działce coś rośnie, ale nie ruszymy ani jednego więcej drzewa niż to niezbędne.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Dziś byłem w "Salonie firmowym Sokółki""" :big tongue:  No i jestem niezadowolony!!!
Generalnie się okoazalo że przy mojej stolarce wiele rzeczy nie można, albo się nie da.
Pani nie wiedziała co to montaż w warstwie ocieplenia, i twierdziła że Sokółka takiego montażu nie robi a pracuje już 14 lat w tej firmie. Niezły syf ten punkt tak ie mam ogólne spostrzeżenie.
Może i bym przyjął to wszystko na klatę i uwierzył, gdybym wcześniej nie był u innych producentów okien, gdzie generalnie "moje problemy" problemem nie były.
Ale się nie poddam udam się jeszcze do innego salonu Sokółki.
Niestety niesmak i awersja pozostają.

----------


## bitter

> Dzięki za morze odpowiedzi 
> No widzicie, piękne sosny i brzozy to naprawdę SKARB, i te byłabym gotowa chronić własną piersią (albo i dwiema ), ale reszta jest mało atrakcyjna. No i właśnie: wyciąć duże drzewo gdy dom już będzie stał wcale nie będzie tak prosto. I nie tylko chodzi o pozwolenie. Te, które usunęliśmy ostatnio, z "pierwszej linii" były tak wysokie, że przewracały się tuż obok granicy fundamentu. Te co zostały rosną trochę dalej i są trochę niższe, ale za parę lat będą jeszcze wyższe. I jak je wtedy usunę??? A jak mi się wywali na dom i uszkodzi dach?? No i rozryty trawnik w miejscu korzeni - choć w tym kontekście to szczegół kosmetyczny - też nie fajna wizja. Może rzeczywiście dobrze byłoby usunąć chaszcze i zobaczyć jak to wygląda wtedy? Hmm. Dzięki.



A słyszałaś o przycinaniu koron drzew, żeby nie rosły za wysokie?  :wink:

----------


## qana

> A w ogóle chciałabym rzucić swój temat na forum, jak można. *DRZEWA*. Co sądzicie, czy ma ktoś doświadczenia w temacie "które drzewa wyciąć a które zostawić, i ile wyciąć?". Mamy sporo drzew na działce (sporo już też nie mamy), i nie wiem co z nimi dalej zrobić.


Strasznie zazdroszczę Ci tych drzew.... zrobisz jak będziesz uważać, ale ja bym NIE WYCINAŁA :d

----------


## tomanek4

> wytnij te co sa malo atrakcyjne a reszte zostaw


Pod warunkiem że nie są blisko domu, poza zagrożeniem dla dachu weź pod uwagę np. liście czy igliwie w rynnach, potrafią skutecznie je zapchać, chyba że liczysz sie z okresowym czyszczeniem rynien, poze tym słyszałem od dekarzy historie o skaczących z drzew kunach które również potrafią narobić szkód.

----------


## bitter

> Pod warunkiem że nie są blisko domu, poza zagrożeniem dla dachu weź pod uwagę np. liście czy igliwie w rynnach, potrafią skutecznie je zapchać, chyba że liczysz sie z okresowym czyszczeniem rynien, poze tym słyszałem od dekarzy historie o skaczących z drzew kunach które również potrafią narobić szkód.


Chyba się horrorów za dużo naoglądałeś  :wink:  Jaki to problem wyczyścić rynny raz w roku? A kuny ... jak będą chciały i tak  znajdą sposób na dostanie się do domu.

----------


## aksamitka

> P weź pod uwagę np. liście czy igliwie w rynnach, potrafią skutecznie je zapchać, chyba że liczysz sie z okresowym czyszczeniem rynien,


czyścić i tak trzeba, wystarczy ze sąsiad ma drzewa   :wink:

----------


## max-maniacy

drzewa od północnej strony to dobra rzecz, przede wszystkim osłonią zimą od północnych wiatrów, a latem dadzą trochę cienia. a taka łysa działka nie jest już taka ładna. wytnijcie tylko te, które naprawdę musicie i te, które są w kiepskim stanie.

----------


## tundra

Chciałabym się przywitać i przedstawić na tym forum, bo my też bocianki tegoroczne  :smile: 
Przebrnęłam przez wątek( sporo sie dowiedziałam) aż do teraz i nadszedł czas aby się przyłączyć.Jesteśmy na etapie PnB ale trochę nietypowo bo częśc domu mamy już w SSO a tylko chcemy go trochę rozbudować.
Czy jest na forum ktoś z lubelszczyzny bo na razie nikogo nie wyśledziłam?
Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie i liczę na ciepłe przyjęcie -to w końcu mój pierwszy post na FM :smile:

----------


## lilly20

*tundra*   witaj  :wave:  wśród bocianków 2012  :wave:

----------


## pan Żubr

Drzew nie wycinajcie, bo po budowie bedziecie sadzić na nowo i żałować, że tamte wycieliście

----------


## pan Żubr

> Dziś byłem w "Salonie firmowym Sokółki""" No i jestem niezadowolony!!!
> Generalnie się okoazalo że przy mojej stolarce wiele rzeczy nie można, albo się nie da.
> Pani nie wiedziała co to montaż w warstwie ocieplenia, i twierdziła że Sokółka takiego montażu nie robi a pracuje już 14 lat w tej firmie. Niezły syf ten punkt tak ie mam ogólne spostrzeżenie.
> Może i bym przyjął to wszystko na klatę i uwierzył, gdybym wcześniej nie był u innych producentów okien, gdzie generalnie "moje problemy" problemem nie były.
> Ale się nie poddam udam się jeszcze do innego salonu Sokółki.
> Niestety niesmak i awersja pozostają.


Idź do różnych sprzedawców. Mi na początku powiedzieli w jednym z salonów sprzedaży okien (nie Sokółka), że takich okien jak mam w projekcie to oni nie zrobią i NIKT takich nie zrobi. Okazało się to zupełną nie pradą. Da się zrobić i do tego z gwarancją.
Ten montaż sprawdz jeszcze gdzieś (internet/specjalisci). Czasem się okazuje, że nie ma problemów przed zakupem, a po zakupie są...

----------


## tundra

Bardzo dziękuję za ciepłe przyjęcie-juz mi raźniej :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Idź do różnych sprzedawców. Mi na początku powiedzieli w jednym z salonów sprzedaży okien (nie Sokółka), że takich okien jak mam w projekcie to oni nie zrobią i NIKT takich nie zrobi. Okazało się to zupełną nie pradą. Da się zrobić i do tego z gwarancją.
> Ten montaż sprawdz jeszcze gdzieś (internet/specjalisci). Czasem się okazuje, że nie ma problemów przed zakupem, a po zakupie są...


Już byłem w trzech punktach i wszysto  można .... tylko w Sokółce nie. Może to kwestia zę ten ich salon był kulawy. Sąsiad ma z innego salony Sokółki i można się okazuje. Mam już dwie wyceny, i chce jeszczę cenę Sokółki poznać. Ale jestem do niej zrażony już na wstępie.
Żeby myło mało tego, to po mojej wizycie w tym salonie w ostatnią środę, nie mogłem ścierpieć tego że nie montują w ociepleniu, więc ze strony Sokólki zadałem pytanie do centrali, czy montuję okna na kotwacj JBD i tp, lub w inny sposób w warstwie ocieplenia. Za dwie godziny odpisał mi jakiś dyrektor techniczny czy ktoś taki " że właśnie wprowadzają ten montaż do oferty"  :jaw drop: 
Sory ale ja nie będę królikiem doświadczalnym!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Najsensowniej wygląda oferta Gebałera, do tej pory, obsługa klasa znają się na wszystkim i nie ma rzeczy niemożliwych, tylko ta cena, muszę to jeszcze zweryfikować z innymi wycenami.

----------


## kupiecjudex

[email protected]   cos wiedziała o GEBUERZE ale coś milczy :sad:

----------


## tomanek4

> Chyba się horrorów za dużo naoglądałeś  Jaki to problem wyczyścić rynny raz w roku? A kuny ... jak będą chciały i tak  znajdą sposób na dostanie się do domu.


Widziałem domy w których przez drzewa właśnie czyszczenie rynien raz w roku to na pewno za rzadko, a przed kunami można dach zabezpieczyć, nie wiem co mają rynny z horrorami, ale zabłysnąłeś, lubisz dogryzać to zmień miejsce bo forum to chyba nie jewst od tego, może dla ciebie to nie problem wchodzić na drabinę  ale może dla kogoś być, pomyślałeś o tym? Nie całe życie ma sie 20, 30 i 40 lat...a może bolą Cie zgryźliwe posty kierowane do ciebie i może teraz uda się odgryżć... Znajdź sobie innego jelenia

----------


## tomanek4

> czyścić i tak trzeba, wystarczy ze sąsiad ma drzewa


Tak, ale jeśli masz drzewa kilka metrów od domu to na pewno trzeba je częściej czyścić niż jeśli stoją kilkadziesiąt metrów...

----------


## dusiaka

Cześć bocianki.
Czas na krótkie podsumowanie bo i chwila pamiętna.
Nie chodzi o EURO, które dziś się zaczęło, ale wydarzenie dla nas co najmniej tak samo ważne:

19 marca 2012 - wydane PnB
*10 kwietnia* - zdjęcie humusu
11 kwietnia- tyczenie domu
18 kwietnia - zalane fundamenty
4 maja- budują się ściany parteru
23 maja - więźba
4 czerwca- folia na dachu
Dziś,* 8 czerwca* - ukończony dach

W sumie w niecałe dwa miesiące (bez dwóch dni), tj. 40 dni roboczych osiągnęliśmy SSO   :wave: 
A o to dowód:

----------


## aksamitka

> Tak, ale jeśli masz drzewa kilka metrów od domu to na pewno trzeba je częściej czyścić niż jeśli stoją kilkadziesiąt metrów...


moj sąsiad ma brzozy  jakieś 40m od mojego domu i robią więcej dziadostwa niż moje topole 15-20 od domu  :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

*Dusiaka*, gratulacje! Ależ się fajnie ogląda takie domki, których chwilę wcześniej jeszcze nie było  :smile: 
I masz porządek na działce - chyba muszę jechać posprzątać trochę u siebie  :oops:

----------


## bitter

> Widziałem domy w których przez drzewa właśnie czyszczenie rynien raz w roku to na pewno za rzadko, a przed kunami można dach zabezpieczyć, nie wiem co mają rynny z horrorami, ale zabłysnąłeś, lubisz dogryzać to zmień miejsce bo forum to chyba nie jewst od tego, może dla ciebie to nie problem wchodzić na drabinę  ale może dla kogoś być, pomyślałeś o tym? Nie całe życie ma sie 20, 30 i 40 lat...a może bolą Cie zgryźliwe posty kierowane do ciebie i może teraz uda się odgryżć... Znajdź sobie innego jelenia


Weź nerwosol człowieku ... wiesz co oznacza taki emotikon: " :smile: ". Jak nie to się doszkol albo kup sobie okulary i spójrz jeszcze raz na moją wypowiedź.

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

Panowie ... Panowie ... tupnę małą nóżką  :smile:  bez kłótni - na tym forum są kobiety - a wiadomo co niektóre z nas mogą dostać "globusa"  :wink:  od tych kłótni. Mamy tu żyć w wielkiej, szczęśliwej i nieustannie pomagającej sobie komunie. To co buzi na zgodę  :wink:  - no dobra przesłodziłam  :wink:

----------


## R&K

> czyścić i tak trzeba, wystarczy ze sąsiad ma drzewa


mój ma i to spore ....





> drzewa od północnej strony to dobra rzecz, przede wszystkim osłonią zimą od północnych wiatrów, a latem dadzą trochę cienia. a taka łysa działka nie jest już taka ładna. wytnijcie tylko te, które naprawdę musicie i te, które są w kiepskim stanie.


owszem przed wiatrami ochronią Ci dom , ale cień dadzą nie Tobie tylko sąsiadowi  :wink:

----------


## dusiaka

> *Dusiaka*, gratulacje! Ależ się fajnie ogląda takie domki, których chwilę wcześniej jeszcze nie było 
> I masz porządek na działce - chyba muszę jechać posprzątać trochę u siebie


Dosłownie- dwa miesiące temu było tyyyyle miejsca na działce, a teraz -wyrosło takie coś  :wiggle: 
Porządek piszesz.... hmmm, dobrze, że wszystkiego nie widać  :Smile: 

Panowie, po co te emocje? Przed nami wszystkimi jeszcze tyle trudnych wyborów. Nie ma co tracić nerwów, szukać podtekstów i obrażać siebie nawzajem.

A w temacie drzew- Ja mam dużo sosenek i powoli je wycinam  ::-(:  Zostawię trochę w tej części działki, w której mi nie przeszkadzają. Na hamaczku będzie się gdzie pobujać  :Smile: Teraz od strony tarasu rośnie jeszcze kilka takich samosiejek, które skutecznie zasłaniają słoneczko i mało go wpada do pokoików dzieci. Nie po to buduję dom, żeby mieszkać jak w piwnicy. A o otoczenie drzew mogę być spokojna. Całą szerokością działki sąsiadujemy z młodym laskiem, więc cienia na działce latem mamy ful.

----------


## tomanek4

> Weź nerwosol człowieku ... wiesz co oznacza taki emotikon: "". Jak nie to się doszkol albo kup sobie okulary i spójrz jeszcze raz na moją wypowiedź.


 Emotkion widziałem ale raczej niewiele on zmienia sens i ton twojej uszczypliwej wypowiedzi.

----------


## aksamitka

*R&K* mój sąsiad  ma podobnej wielkości jesli nie większe, i to brzozy, której liście leżą na całej mojej działce  :sad:

----------


## dusiaka

No właśnie, brzozy są piękne, ale te liście.
Ja mam teraz piękne duże brzozy przed balkonem. Lubię je, pięknie wyglądają, ale fajnie, że nie jestem gospodarzem na osiedlu i nie muszę sprzątać ich liści. Na działeczce też mamy kilka - zostawię tylko cztery młode brzózki w takim uroczym zakątku, z dala od domu. Moja mama twierdzi, że brzozy mają dobrą energię i warto się do nich czasem przytulić  :wink:  
Słyszałam jednak, że brzozy zabierają roślinom wokół wodę, no poza tym potrafią silnie uczulać.

----------


## bitter

> Teraz od strony tarasu rośnie jeszcze kilka takich samosiejek, które skutecznie zasłaniają słoneczko i mało go wpada do pokoików dzieci. Nie po to buduję dom, żeby mieszkać jak w piwnicy.


Jeżeli to drzewo liściaste to ja bym zostawił. Cień rzuca tylko kiedy ma liście czyli wtedy kiedy na dworze ciepło i cień się przyda, żeby chronić dom przed przegrzaniem. Zimą liście opadną cienia nie ma. To taki pradawny sposób jak jeszcze nie wymyślili klimatyzacji, sprawdzał się znakomicie  :wink: 




> Emotkion widziałem ale raczej niewiele on zmienia sens i ton twojej uszczypliwej wypowiedzi.


 Oj dobra tomanek odbieraj sobie moją wypowiedź jak chcesz. Nie miałem zamiaru Cię urazić a tylko sobie zażartowałem i wygłosiłem zgoła odmienne zdanie. Ponieważ słowo pisane jest ułomne bo nie widać raczej emocji i mowy ciała więc interpretacja odbiorcy może być daleko różna od przekazu nadawcy. Pozdrawiam i miłego weekendu życzę.

----------


## karcz3

Kilka dni tenu rozpoczeto prace  wtorek wykop humus, środa szalowanie zbrojenie chudy beton, piątek zalewanie fundamentów, 
sobota niedziela wolne- od poniedziałku panowie jada z tematem bloczki wstawione,
Także witam i budowe moge nazwać rozpoczętą,
poz

----------


## R&K

> *R&K* mój sąsiad  ma podobnej wielkości jesli nie większe, i to brzozy, której liście leżą na całej mojej działce


no to są brzozy i ładnie leciały rok temu na płytę fundamentową - w tym roku prosto do rynny - będzie trzeba jakąś siatkę na rynny pozakładać na czas opadania liści

----------


## matmateusz

O ja! Ale zazdroszczę tym z was, co już dach robią! My tylko rozmyślamy nad dachówką... a póki co to mamy już piwnicę i murarz zaczął stawiać ściany parteru. Ale co tam, pochwalę się, mimo że większość z was jest już nieco dalej :big grin: 
Tak to u nas wygląda:


A w temacie drzew.... to ja wam straaasznie zazdroszczę, że macie drzewa! Nasza działka powstała z wydzielonego pola i zarówno na niej, jak i na pobliskich, drzew nie ma  :sad:  Mi strasznie tego brakuje, ledwo zakończymy budowanie domu trochę ją "zalesimy" (teraz męska część mówi, że nie ma sensu bo rozjeżdżą)  :smile:

----------


## autorus

z tym dalej to niekoniecznie  :wink:  





W optymistycznym wariancie zalewanie fundamentów może się zacząć pod koniec tygodnia.

----------


## aksuda

[QUOTE=dusiaka;5411186]Cześć bocianki.
Czas na krótkie podsumowanie bo i chwila pamiętna.
Nie chodzi o EURO, które dziś się zaczęło, ale wydarzenie dla nas co najmniej tak samo ważne:

19 marca 2012 - wydane PnB
*10 kwietnia* - zdjęcie humusu
11 kwietnia- tyczenie domu
18 kwietnia - zalane fundamenty
4 maja- budują się ściany parteru
23 maja - więźba
4 czerwca- folia na dachu
Dziś,* 8 czerwca* - ukończony dach

gratuluję postępów w budowie my zaczynamy robić więźbę i już nie mogę się  doczekać takiego etapu jak u Was  :smile:  jaką dachówkę położyliście?

----------


## bury_kocur

*Autorus*, śledzę Twoje zmagania i jestem ciekawa efektu, bo był moment, kiedy i my rozważaliśmy kopułę (ale nie czułam się na siłach z tym zmierzyć jednak).
Na razie nawet szalunki wyglądają fajnie  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

matmateusz doczekasz sie i dachu  :smile:

----------


## Atlanta

Nie sądziłam, że to kiedyś napisze ale...cieszę się że mam salon od północnego-wschodu  :big grin: 

U nas w tym tygodniu rusza dach  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

> O ja! Ale zazdroszczę tym z was, co już dach robią! My tylko rozmyślamy nad dachówką... a póki co to mamy już piwnicę i murarz zaczął stawiać ściany parteru. Ale co tam, pochwalę się, mimo że większość z was jest już nieco dalej


Cholerka, ja wszystkim zazdroszczę, co mają coś ponad zebrany humus!  :wink:  *Dusiaka*, serdeczne gratulacje!

Co do drzew, to widzę, że się rozpętało  :smile:  Myślę, że z tym jest jak ze wszystkim - punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia. A drzewo drzewu nie równe. Co innego sosenki czy brzozy, co innego olszyny.
Postąpiliśmy za radą, i przez ostatnie dwa dni wycięliśmy chwasty. Teraz dużo lepiej widać ile jest drzew. Widać też, że sąsiada zasłaniały bardziej chwasty niż drzewa (wystarczy więc posadzić tuje pod płotem), oraz że w tym gąszczu drzewa mają niewiele uroku. Trochę się jeszcze waham, ale raczej z prawej wytniemy wszystko oprócz trzech brzóz, może zostawimy dwie duże olszyny po środku (może, bo tam chyba będzie plac zabaw dla dzieci) i brzozy po lewej stronie, których jest nie wiem nawet ile... Dużo. Mój brat ma tylko trzy brzozy w ogrodzie, ale na tle zielonego trawnika prezentują się pięknie - moje jak na razie są ledwie widoczne w tym gąszczu. No i rzeczywiście drzewa dają dużo cienia - nawet przy niezbyt gorącym dniu różnica temperatur pod drzewami i na nieosłoniętej części działki była wyraźnie odczuwalna, ale jest pod nimi nieprzyjemnie.. To na pewno kwestia nieuporządkowanego dotąd terenu, ale jest ciemno i wilgotno, ziemię miejscami pokrywa mech. To nie jest szczególnie przyjemne miejsce.
*bitter*, słówko do Ciebie. Twoja działka jest sucha i czysta, z kilkoma sosenkami. Spójrz jak wygląda moja. My nie możemy rozpocząć żadnych prac bez uporządkowania "zieleni" i nasza zieleń jest zupełnie inna od Twojej. Dlatego też ja trochę inaczej patrzę na swoje drzewa, których mam kilkadziesiąt a nie kilka.

Wklejam zdjęcia po naszych pracach. Na tym dużym zdjęciu nawet nie bardzo widać ile tam jest drzew i jakich... Więc dodaję dwa z bliska obrazujące bardziej to pobojowisko pod drzewami (częściowo wycięte).

A chciałabym wrócić do *okien* jeszcze. Wiem, że to już było. Sprawdziłam MS Thermo - podobają mi się parametry, ale okna nie bardzo (swoją drogą nawet nie ma normalnej galerii na ich stronie). Jaka firma robi okna o równie dobrych parametrach?

----------


## slawas86

A u nas rozpoczynają prace nad stropem nad piwnicą... Może do końca tygodnia zleją... Jeszcze ocieplić i będę mógł zasypywać, bo 3m proste ściany ziemi do mnie nie przemawiają :wink:

----------


## dusiaka

> Jeżeli to drzewo liściaste to ja bym zostawił. Cień rzuca tylko kiedy ma liście czyli wtedy kiedy na dworze ciepło i cień się przyda, żeby chronić dom przed przegrzaniem. Zimą liście opadną cienia nie ma. To taki pradawny sposób jak jeszcze nie wymyślili klimatyzacji, sprawdzał się znakomicie


niestety, mamy sosenki  ::-(: 




> gratuluję postępów w budowie my zaczynamy robić więźbę i już nie mogę się  doczekać takiego etapu jak u Was  jaką dachówkę położyliście?


Oj, to Wy już też blisko  :Smile:  Dachówka firmy Nelskamp, model Nibra F7, bardzo duża dachówka- 7 szt/ m2, kolor stara czerń angobowana.

----------


## marchew

> Co do drzew, to widzę, że się rozpętało  Myślę, że z tym jest jak ze wszystkim - punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia. A drzewo drzewu nie równe. Co innego sosenki czy brzozy, co innego olszyny.
> Postąpiliśmy za radą, i przez ostatnie dwa dni wycięliśmy chwasty. Teraz dużo lepiej widać ile jest drzew. Widać też, że sąsiada zasłaniały bardziej chwasty niż drzewa (wystarczy więc posadzić tuje pod płotem), oraz że w tym gąszczu drzewa mają niewiele uroku. Trochę się jeszcze waham, ale raczej z prawej wytniemy wszystko oprócz trzech brzóz, może zostawimy dwie duże olszyny po środku (może, bo tam chyba będzie plac zabaw dla dzieci) i brzozy po lewej stronie, których jest nie wiem nawet ile... Dużo. Mój brat ma tylko trzy brzozy w ogrodzie, ale na tle zielonego trawnika prezentują się pięknie - moje jak na razie są ledwie widoczne w tym gąszczu. No i rzeczywiście drzewa dają dużo cienia - nawet przy niezbyt gorącym dniu różnica temperatur pod drzewami i na nieosłoniętej części działki była wyraźnie odczuwalna, ale jest pod nimi nieprzyjemnie.. To na pewno kwestia nieuporządkowanego dotąd terenu, ale jest ciemno i wilgotno, ziemię miejscami pokrywa mech. To nie jest szczególnie przyjemne miejsce.
> *bitter*, słówko do Ciebie. Twoja działka jest sucha i czysta, z kilkoma sosenkami. Spójrz jak wygląda moja. My nie możemy rozpocząć żadnych prac bez uporządkowania "zieleni" i nasza zieleń jest zupełnie inna od Twojej. Dlatego też ja trochę inaczej patrzę na swoje drzewa, których mam kilkadziesiąt a nie kilka.
> 
> Wklejam zdjęcia po naszych pracach. Na tym dużym zdjęciu nawet nie bardzo widać ile tam jest drzew i jakich... Więc dodaję dwa z bliska obrazujące bardziej to pobojowisko pod drzewami (częściowo wycięte).


Zapodaj może te zdjęcia na wątku ogrodowym u naszego Guru czyli Elfir- przy odrobinie czasu podeśle Ci pewnie ciekawe inspiracje co zrobić z takim potencjałem:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?184529-Pytania-do-Elfir-forumowej-ogrodniczki&highlight=elfir

----------


## marta&robert

> Zapodaj może te zdjęcia na wątku ogrodowym u naszego Guru czyli Elfir- przy odrobinie czasu podeśle Ci pewnie ciekawe inspiracje co zrobić z takim potencjałem:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?184529-Pytania-do-Elfir-forumowej-ogrodniczki&highlight=elfir


Bardzo Ci dziękuję, MARCHEW. Tak zrobię!  :smile:

----------


## S.P.

*Dusiaka* Gratulacje!!! Ale szybciutko ci poszło z SSO. Trzymam kciuki za dalszy ciąg w takim dobrym tempie. 
Fajnie te nasze domki rosną, może ich piękny widok uspokoi nieco atmosferę na naszym wątku.

----------


## bitter

> Co do drzew, to widzę, że się rozpętało  Myślę, że z tym jest jak ze wszystkim - punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia.


Ale boski las! Ale jak piszesz każdy ma inne patrzenie na świat. Tylko jak wytniesz to gdzie będzie wisieć ta huśtawka?  :wink:

----------


## lilly20

Witam  :smile:  u nas po dłuższej przerwie znowu rozpoczęły się prace... ostani strop sie szykuje do zalania. Wyschnie sobie i przyjeżdżają panowie od dachu  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  W między czasie upożądkowaliśmy działkę. Więźba już czeka, lezy pod daszkiem  :wink:

----------


## marta&robert

> Ale boski las! Ale jak piszesz każdy ma inne patrzenie na świat. Tylko jak wytniesz to gdzie będzie wisieć ta huśtawka?


He he, powiem Ci, że na zdjęciach te drzewa tez mi się podobają dużo bardziej niż w realu  :smile:  Huśtawka będzie wisiała na placu zabaw  :wink: 

Mam takie pytanie, czy ktoś z Was myślał o *ogrzewaniu nadmuchowym*? http://www.ogrzewanie-nadmuchowe.pl/ Niby wydaje się to dość logiczne w momencice gdy się planuje pompę ciepła i rekuperator (tak, jak my), jednak nie bardzo mogę sobie wyobrazić jak się odczuwa takie ogrzewanie, no i co z podgrzewaniem c.w.u? I jeszcze nie wiadomo jaka cena tego cuda...

*lilly* pochwal sie jakimś zdjęciem  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

A u mnie na razie działeczka wygląda tak

----------


## max-maniacy

> z tym dalej to niekoniecznie


To u nas tak samo. Tyle, że fundamenty w połowie wymurowane. Jak dobrze pójdzie, to może do końca tygodnia będą stały, a potem ocieplanie.

----------


## bitter

> Mam takie pytanie, czy ktoś z Was myślał o *ogrzewaniu nadmuchowym*? http://www.ogrzewanie-nadmuchowe.pl/


Dla mnie nadmuchowe ma sens tylko przy domkach kanadyjskich, które mają małą bezwładność cieplną. Wtedy jak cię nie ma w domu obniżasz temperaturę i dom szybko stygnie, jak przychodzisz włączasz i momentalnie się nagrzewa. Można pewnie kilka złotych zaoszczędzić. Minus - trzeba mieć mocno zorganizowane życie bo jak nie to wpadamy do wyziębionej chaty. Drugi ogromny minus - zimna podłoga. Dlatego wolałem dom dobrze ocieplić zejść z rachunkami do 2 tys rocznie, mieć ciepłą podłogę i dobowe wahania temperatury nie większe niż 1 stopień. 

Na razie to tylko teoria ale takie były założenia.

----------


## max-maniacy

A tyle tych naszych fundamentów już jest. Całe 4 warstwy (12 palet bloczków).

----------


## bury_kocur

*max-maniacy*, to idziemy prawie równo - u nas od jutra też idą bloczki i też powinno wyjść 12 palet  :smile:  Zobaczymy, czy dobrze wyliczyłam  :tongue:

----------


## podlasianka77

Witajcie.
A ja mam troszkę inne pytanie.
Na razie złożyliśmy warunki zabudowy, więc ciągle czekamy.
Zakupiliśmy okazyjnie blaszak i siatkę leśną.
Czy są jakieś wytyczne odnośnie ogrodzenia tą siatką? czy można w dowolnym momencie zacząć grodzić?
Pozdrawiam i z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## lilly20

No to się chwalę ( zdjęcia trochę nieaktualne )

----------


## Danonki

jutro przyjeżdżają nasze okna! 
ekipa zaczyna je montować, elektryk powoli kończy swoją pracę (została mu jeszcze skrzynka), a 18.06 wchodzi hydraulik robić wodę  :smile: 
i kto by pomyślał że 2,5miecha temu jeszcze nic na działce nie było

----------


## [email protected]

eh zazdroszczę Wam tych pięknych zdjęć :wink:  u nas narazie czekanie na projekt i pozwolenie. Architekt mówi, że jeszcze około 6-8  tygodni i powinniśmy otrzymać PnB. A potem kolejny krok- w stronę banku niestety, ciekawe co się tam wydarzy.
Słuchajcie czy braliście kredyt z dopłatami?? Jak to jest z tymi metrami powierzchni użytkowej?? Czy można sobie zaprojektować pseudo "suszarnię" w projekcie indyw. by obniżyć ilość metrów użytkowych tak by nie przekroczyć 140?

----------


## max-maniacy

> *max-maniacy*, to idziemy prawie równo - u nas od jutra też idą bloczki i też powinno wyjść 12 palet  Zobaczymy, czy dobrze wyliczyłam


u nas te 12 palet to połowa. drugie tyle czeka na wymurowanie.
powodzenia w dalszych pracach. pewnie szybko nas przegonicie, bo my sami z pomocą kolegi dłubiemy.

----------


## kim83

Najpierw się przywitam  :smile: 




> Witajcie.
> A ja mam troszkę inne pytanie.
> Na razie złożyliśmy warunki zabudowy, więc ciągle czekamy.
> Zakupiliśmy okazyjnie blaszak i siatkę leśną.
> Czy są jakieś wytyczne odnośnie ogrodzenia tą siatką? czy można w dowolnym momencie zacząć grodzić?
> Pozdrawiam i z góry dzięki za pomoc.


Jeżeli chodzi o ogrodzenie, to zgłaszasz tylko część ogrodzenia od strony drogi publicznej i to tylko jeżeli jest ono zamontowane "na stałe" - np. jak słupki masz wbetonowane. Jeżeli będą to tylko drewniane słupki wbite w ziemię i na to siatka - nic nie zgłaszasz.

----------


## podlasianka77

> Jeżeli chodzi o ogrodzenie, to zgłaszasz tylko część ogrodzenia od strony drogi publicznej i to tylko jeżeli jest ono zamontowane "na stałe" - np. jak słupki masz wbetonowane. Jeżeli będą to tylko drewniane słupki wbite w ziemię i na to siatka - nic nie zgłaszasz.


Dzięki bardzo za pomoc.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## aksamitka

a do nas wczoraj przyjechała więźba  :smile:

----------


## nita83

> Cześć Garuś 
> A tak a propos - od kiedy liczycie (wszystkie bociany) start budowy? Od rozpoczęcia jakichkolwiek widocznych prac na działce czy jeszcze od innego momentu?


licze od pierwszej wykopanej łyzki, czyli od dziś  :big grin:

----------


## nita83

*tundra* witaj, witaj ja również świeżynka na forum  :smile:

----------


## kronos85

> a do nas wczoraj przyjechała więźba


Po ile u was m3 więźby ?

----------


## kachna2802

u nas 950 razem z transportem a my chyba po sąsiedzku :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

> u nas 950 razem z transportem


A impregnowana zanurzeniowo czy ciśnieniowo

----------


## qana

:wave:  wreszcie dzisiaj otrzymaliśmy telefon : mamy do odebrania POZWOLENIE NA BUDOWĘ  :wave:

----------


## R&K

super - gratulacje!! i do dzieła!

----------


## qana

> super - gratulacje!! i do dzieła!



Dziękuję!!! 

Nim się PnB uprawomocni mamy czas na przyłączenie się do wody. Ciągle też (naiwnie) wierzymy, że będziemy mieć do tego czasu prąd  :big grin:  (jak nie, będziemy pożyczać od sąsiada...). Rany... ale jestem podekscytowana  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Danonki

mamy już okna  :smile:  kolejny krok do przodu



ps. nie mam pojęcia dlaczego nie mogę dodać zdjęcia swojego domu do sygnatury... mam zdjęcie w formacie jpg o wymiarach  100x72 px, 9,75 KB. wchodze w profil, edytuj sygnaturę i próbuję poprzez adres URL i dodanie z dysku kompa. Nie wiem gdzie robię błąd.

----------


## aksamitka

> Po ile u was m3 więźby ?


850 netto impregnowana, z transportem ( fakt niedaleko jakieś 7km)




> A impregnowana zanurzeniowo czy ciśnieniowo


zanurzeniowo ( podobno)




> mamy już okna  kolejny krok do przodu
> 
> 
> 
> ps. nie mam pojęcia dlaczego nie mogę dodać zdjęcia swojego domu do sygnatury... mam zdjęcie w formacie jpg o wymiarach  100x72 px, 9,75 KB. wchodze w profil, edytuj sygnaturę i próbuję poprzez adres URL i dodanie z dysku kompa. Nie wiem gdzie robię błąd.


gratulacje, widzialam w dzienniku  :smile:

----------


## kasieta

Witam wszystkich, my jesteśmy na etapie oczekiwania na PnB. Okazało się jeszcze ostatnio że musimy podnieść dom o 1,5 m do góry, żeby przez okno widziec coś więcej niż pagórek powstały przy równaniu terenu. Mam nadzieję, że nasza pani architekt będzie mogła wprowadzić tylko aktualizację, bo jak nie to czas oczekiwania na PnB wydłuży się o czas oczekiwania takl jakbyśmy go od nowa złożyli. A tylko na to czekamy, żeby rozpocząć fundamenty.

A propos poprzedniej dyskusji my też mamy zamiar zainstalować pompę ciepła tylko gruntową.

----------


## Danonki

mam pytanie
czy jesli chciałabym np taką szafkę narożną z obrotowymi dwoma pułkami (na garnki)


to czy moge nad nią zrobić np taka kuchenkę?


czy są jakieś reguły, zasady, ograniczenia? być może pod taką kuchnią (pewnie indukcyjną, ale bierzemy też gazowa pod uwagę) trzeba zrobić coś innego

----------


## kasieta

Arturo72 ze mną nie podyskutujesz bo kompletnie się na tym nie znam to mąż się tym zajmuje i interesuje wiem tylko że ta pompa kosztować bedzie jakieś 50 tys z wszystkimi istalacjami, odwiertami itd czyli całość ogrzewania. To jest cena orientacyjna ponieważ różne firmy mają różne oferty, ale narazie jeszcze nam do tego bardzo daleko  :smile:

----------


## kasieta

Danonki takie półki obrotowe możesz bez problemu zamontować pod płytą gazową/indukcyjną. Męża brat ma w mieszkaniu właśnie tak zrobione i działą  :smile:  potrzeba tylko ok 10 cm miejsca żeby się zmieścił przewód a tyle bez problemu tam jest.

----------


## nita83

> Dziękuję!!! 
> 
> Nim się PnB uprawomocni mamy czas na przyłączenie się do wody. Ciągle też (naiwnie) wierzymy, że będziemy mieć do tego czasu prąd  (jak nie, będziemy pożyczać od sąsiada...). Rany... ale jestem podekscytowana


przed Tobą cała masa emocji  :smile:  swoją drogą jak jeden papier może poprawić humor  :smile:  powodzenia
ja dziś cały dzień szczerzyłam zęby bo zaczęli kopać na działce

----------


## bitter

> Arturo72 ze mną nie podyskutujesz bo kompletnie się na tym nie znam to mąż się tym zajmuje i interesuje wiem tylko że ta pompa kosztować bedzie jakieś 50 tys z wszystkimi istalacjami, odwiertami itd czyli całość ogrzewania. To jest cena orientacyjna ponieważ różne firmy mają różne oferty, ale narazie jeszcze nam do tego bardzo daleko


kasieta ... Arturo cię zje za ten wpis  :wink: ))) zresztą ja też 50 tys za pompę? Jaki duży budujecie dom?

----------


## ulka76

A witam wszystkich  :smile: 
Chwilkę mnie nie było, bo się działo  :wink: 
trochę przeszkadzał deszcz,ale w końcu się udało :wiggle: 




teraz krótki oddech i szalowanie stropu  :bye:

----------


## Danonki

> Danonki takie półki obrotowe możesz bez problemu zamontować pod płytą gazową/indukcyjną. Męża brat ma w mieszkaniu właśnie tak zrobione i działą  potrzeba tylko ok 10 cm miejsca żeby się zmieścił przewód a tyle bez problemu tam jest.


dziękuję ślicznie za odpowiedź  :smile:  mocno rozważamy umieszczenie płyty grzewczej w narożniku i podoba nam się obrotowa szafka z której nie chcemy rezygnować. jeszcze raz dziękuję!

----------


## Monika122

Dlaczego Arturo72 uważasz ze gruntowna pompa ciepła to wyżucanie kasy w błoto? my też chcemy taka pompe złożyc i duzo osób nam ją poleca

----------


## Dziuby

:smile: *DANONKI* wyprzedziliscie nas z pracami :tongue:  U nas prad powoli sie robi a okna beda 23go. Gratuluje tempa A co do kuchenki to bardzo fajna, moze podpatrze pomysl :smile:  Tez mysle nad kuchenka narozna i zlewem naroznym. Masz namiar gdzie taka kuchenke kupic? Ja wypatrzylam kiedys cos takiego ale nie wiem czy bedzie na niej dosc miejsca zeby umiescic duze garnki?

----------


## plusfoto

> jeśli chodzi o koszty inwestycyjne i eksploatacyjne pompa ciepła gruntowa blado wychodzi w porównaniu do powietrznej.


Z inwestycyjnymi zgoda w 100% ale przy eksploatacyjnych nie do końca.

----------


## kasieta

Ja tam nie wiem, nie znam się, ale mamy w rodzinie osobę zajmującą się montażem takich pomp i bardzo nam ją poleca twierdząc, że finansowo nam się to dużo bardziej opłaci jeżeli chodzi o późniejsze rachunki za prąd i ciepłą wodę. I nie ma interesu w tym, żeby nas namówić do montażu akurat droższej pompy, ponieważ za daleko mieszka i ktoś inny będzie musiał nam to zrobić. A jeżeli chodzi o tą pompę powietrzną to zgadzam się z osobą, która pisała, że przy niskich temperaturach włącza się grzałka. Z tego co wiem to jest to temp ok -7 stopni ale nigdy nie uwierzę, że grzałka Ci się włącza dopiero przy -25. Także myślę, że masz złe informacje. A co do ceny to ja płacę więc kupuję to, co uważam.

----------


## marta&robert

> Ja tam nie wiem, nie znam się, ale mamy w rodzinie osobę zajmującą się montażem takich pomp i bardzo nam ją poleca twierdząc, że finansowo nam się to dużo bardziej opłaci jeżeli chodzi o późniejsze rachunki za prąd i ciepłą wodę. I nie ma interesu w tym, żeby nas namówić do montażu akurat droższej pompy, ponieważ za daleko mieszka i ktoś inny będzie musiał nam to zrobić. A jeżeli chodzi o tą pompę powietrzną to zgadzam się z osobą, która pisała, że przy niskich temperaturach włącza się grzałka. Z tego co wiem to jest to temp ok -7 stopni ale nigdy nie uwierzę, że grzałka Ci się włącza dopiero przy -25. Także myślę, że masz złe informacje. A co do ceny to ja płacę więc kupuję to, co uważam.


Uuuu... będzie wojna!  :big grin:  
To ja pisałam o tej grzałce i w sumie też chętnie poczytam wyjaśnienie dlaczego się nie włącza przy -5 lub -7.  :tongue: 
A tak poważnie, to my myślimy teraz bardziej w stronę pieca elektrycznego (tylko jakiego :Confused: ) podłączonego do wodnej podłogówki, który ew. z czasem zamienimy na pompę powietrzną (gdyby jednak grzanie prądem okazało się nieopłacalne). 
Moje ostatnie przemyślenia nad energooszczędnością są takie, że aby potem oszczędzać na kosztach ogrzewania, trzeba teraz zainwestować sporą kasę (no np. okna - super energooszczędne okna dachowe Fakro kosztują 6 tys (!!), bdb energooszczędne 3 tys, w miarę przyzwoite okno dachowe tej frimy można kupić za 1,5 tys, a ja mam nsporo okien w dachu...). Przecież dom energooszczędny to nie tylko "10cm więcej styropianu za 3 tys", to szereg inwestycjii na etapie budowy. Ciekawe czy ktoś to kiedyś liczył w ten sposób? 
Z racji na ten fakt nie uśmiecha mi się zakup pompy za 20 tys.  :sad: 

A odnośnie ogrzewania nadmuchowego, to mam informację cenową na ten temat. Firma Polski Komfort zrobiła mi wycenę instalacji, i to jest taki odlot, że się z Wami podzielę  :jaw drop:  Koszt pompy ciepła pw-pw i instalacji (i montażu tej instalacji) to 50 tys!!!! Do tego musiałabym dokupić rekuperator i inne bajery - filtry itp, bo to cena za zestaw podstawowy. Ta cena to jak żart dla mnie. Za tyle można mieć pompę ciepła gruntową.

----------


## Arturo72

> Uuuu... będzie wojna!  
> To ja pisałam o tej grzałce i w sumie też chętnie poczytam wyjaśnienie dlaczego się nie włącza przy -5 lub -7. 
> A tak poważnie, to my myślimy teraz bardziej w stronę pieca elektrycznego (tylko jakiego) podłączonego do wodnej podłogówki, który ew. z czasem zamienimy na pompę powietrzną (gdyby jednak grzanie prądem okazało się nieopłacalne). 
> Moje ostatnie przemyślenia nad energooszczędnością są takie, że aby potem oszczędzać na kosztach ogrzewania, trzeba teraz zainwestować sporą kasę (no np. okna - super energooszczędne okna dachowe Fakro kosztują 6 tys (!!), bdb energooszczędne 3 tys, w miarę przyzwoite okno dachowe tej frimy można kupić za 1,5 tys, a ja mam nsporo okien w dachu...). Przecież dom energooszczędny to nie tylko &quot;10cm więcej styropianu za 3 tys&quot;, to szereg inwestycjii na etapie budowy. Ciekawe czy ktoś to kiedyś liczył w ten sposób? 
> Z racji na ten fakt nie uśmiecha mi się zakup pompy za 20 tys. 
> 
> A odnośnie ogrzewania nadmuchowego, to mam informację cenową na ten temat. Firma Polski Komfort zrobiła mi wycenę instalacji, i to jest taki odlot, że się z Wami podzielę  Koszt pompy ciepła pw-pw i instalacji (i montażu tej instalacji) to 50 tys!!!! Do tego musiałabym dokupić rekuperator i inne bajery - filtry itp, bo to cena za zestaw podstawowy. Ta cena to jak żart dla mnie. Za tyle można mieć pompę ciepła gruntową.


A tam zaraz wojna  :wink: 
Decyzja o kotle elektrycznym,domu energooszczędnym i grzaniu prądem to wg mnie dobra decyzja  :wink: 
Co do firmy to polecany jest Kospel a model zależy od tego czego oczekujemy.
Za 2,2tys.zł można już kupić podstawowy piec,golas:
http://kospel.pl/pl/produkty/elektryczne-kotly-co/ekcoln2p.html
Ale ja miałem na oku i prawie kupiłem z full wypasem i super sterowaniem w cenie 2,7tys.zł:
http://kospel.pl/pl/produkty/elektryczne-kotly-co/ekcomn.html

Ja od początku,jeszcze przed budową nastawiałem się na budowę domu energooszczędnego dlatego zacząłem od...wyboru odpowiedniego projektu  :wink: 
To jest podstawa taniego budowania z niskim zużyciem energii np.moje energooszczędne okna to koszt 12tys.zł,instalacja WM z reku prosta bo w suficie podwieszanym nad całym domem,spokojnie można samemu rozłożyć a koszty takiej wentylacji to jedynie reku+kanały,zmieniłem materiał na ściany na tańszy i lepszy pod względem akumulacyjności.
Oczywiście zlikwidowałem kominy,pozostał tylko jeden do kominka co także przyniosło sporo oszczędności.

----------


## Arturo72

Co do włączających się grzałek w powietrznej pompie ciepła przy -7st.C to zależy od doboru pompy ciepła pod konkretne zapotrzebowanie.
Jak wiadomo pompa powietrzna wraz ze spadkiem temperatury dysponuje mniejszą mocą grzewczą i mniejszą sprawnością i dlatego tak ważny jest odpowiedni dobór,żeby nie było zdziwienia i żeby grzałka nie włączała się właśnie już przy -7st.C.
Dobrze dobrana pompa spokojnie będzie grzała nawet przy -20st.C bez wspomagania grzałkami(są powietrzne pompy ciepła,które nie posiadają wogóle grzałek !!) 
Z drugiej strony dobieranie pompy strikte pod -20st.C też według mnie nie ma sensu ponieważ takie temperatury nie panują wiecznie a jak nawet grzałka włączy się,żeby uzupełnić brak mocy to będzie to promil kosztów biorąc pod uwagę cały okres grzewczy gdzie średnia temperatura całego okresu grzewczego to -2st.C a według innych źródeł 5st.C.
Przykład z moją pompą o mocy grzewczej 8kW.Taką moc pompa osiąga przy +7st.C i zasilaniu 35st.C i ma COP3,5 ale już przy -20st.C moc pompy spada do 5,2kW,jeśli wyliczone zapotrzebowanie naszego domu na moc przy takiej temperaturze jest np.8kW to pompa żeby osiągnąć te 8kW wspomaga się grzałkami,jeśli nie chcemy włączających się grzałek to dobieramy pompę o większej mocy  :smile: 
Ja mam zapotrzebowanie na moc przy -20st.C wyliczone na 4kW także pompka 8kW da radę bez grzałek  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

Arturo - co do projektu domu, to zgadzam się z Tobą. Tyle, że to nie zawsze jest takie proste. Chęci to nie wszystko. Np nasza działka jest z wjazdem od południa - już z racji na to trudno było nam znaleźć sensowny projekt. A najgorzej było znaleźć dom z czterema sypialniami. Takich domów jest bardzo mało. Nie wiem jak dużą masz rodzinę - ja mam troje małych dzieci i buduję dom po to, by móc w nim komfortowo żyć. A nie tylko tanio.  :sad:  Szukaliśmy domu energooszczędnego - dlatego wybraliśmy dach dwuspadowy i prostą (w miarę) bryłę. Ale dom jest duży. Przez duży kąt nachylenia dachu (miejscowe warunki zagospodarowania przestrzennego określały, że dom może być tylko z poddaszem użytkowym) mamy w nim zaprojektowane dużo okien. Niestety, jeśli chce się patrzeć na ekologię, to trzeba zrezygnować z wielu innych rzeczy. Np. z marzeń. A dla mnie dom to spełnienie marzeń.  :smile:  Ogladaliśmy też projekty domów pasywnych, ale moim zdaniem to dla "hobbystów" - dom w którym nie można mieć kominka, okna tylko po jednej stronie itp, itd. I dziwaczne bryły. 
Jeśli Twoje okna kosztowały 12 tys to wnioskuję iż masz mały dom. A taki łatwiej zbudowac i ogrzać tanio. Po prostu. Ale podejrzewam, że byłoby Ci w nim ciasno z trójką dzieci. Choć oczywiście można mieszkać z trójką dzieci w M4. Tylko nie po to sie buduje dom, żeby w nim mieć komfort jak w mieszkaniu... Moim zdaniem w realnych warunkach wcale nie jest tak łatwo zbudować dom wysokoenergooszczędny. 

A co do tej nieszczęsnej grzałki, to nadal nie rozumiem idei. Wytłumacz mi to, proszę. Czy masz kupioną pompę o dużo większej mocy niz potrzebujesz po to, żeby nie włączała się grzałka przy -5??

----------


## bitter

> Ja tam nie wiem, nie znam się, ale mamy w rodzinie osobę zajmującą się montażem takich pomp i bardzo nam ją poleca twierdząc, że finansowo nam się to dużo bardziej opłaci jeżeli chodzi o późniejsze rachunki za prąd i ciepłą wodę. I nie ma interesu w tym, żeby nas namówić do montażu akurat droższej pompy, ponieważ za daleko mieszka i ktoś inny będzie musiał nam to zrobić. A jeżeli chodzi o tą pompę powietrzną to zgadzam się z osobą, która pisała, że przy niskich temperaturach włącza się grzałka. Z tego co wiem to jest to temp ok -7 stopni ale nigdy nie uwierzę, że grzałka Ci się włącza dopiero przy -25. Także myślę, że masz złe informacje. A co do ceny to ja płacę więc kupuję to, co uważam.




Kasieta to wcale nie jest tak, że ten znajomy to się zna. Podał Ci jakieś liczby? A dlaczego 50 tys za pompę a nie 100? Skoro to Twoja kasa i robisz z nią co chcesz to zapłać stówę  :wink:  a jak masz ochotę posłuchać tych co się znają to polecam posłuchać Arturo. Zapytam dlaczego np. nie zapłacisz robotnikowi 300 zł na godzinę za kopanie rowu? Bo można taniej i za 300zł się nie opłaca. Tak samo z pompą. Wydatek 50 tys zł byłby rozsądny dla domu o powierzchni co najmniej 300m2 albo i więcej. Dlatego pytałem o powierzchnię chcąc doradzić. Ja będę miał dom 100m2 i wydam na piec na prąd 3 tys. Ty wydasz 50 tys. Moje roczne rachunki w tym domu na ogrzewanie wyniosą 2 tys. Twoje przy takiej powierzchni domu wyniosły by przy tej pompie pewnie 700 zł. Oszczędzisz co roku 1300 zł .... Ja 47 tys wrzucę na lokatę a z odsetek będę jeździł na wakacje i opłacał te 1300zł więcej za prąd, dalej mając na lokacie 50 tys.

Nie obraź się ale skoro stać cię na pompę i masz kasę to powinnaś umieć ją inwestować a nie trwonić

----------


## autorus

Koledzy dajmy spokój z tymi rozważaniami, każdy sam zapłaci za siebie rachunki i będzie ok. I tak nikt nikogo nie przekona.

----------


## plusfoto

> A co do tej nieszczęsnej grzałki, to nadal nie rozumiem idei. Wytłumacz mi to, proszę. Czy masz kupioną pompę o dużo większej mocy niz potrzebujesz po to, żeby nie włączała się grzałka przy -5??





> Przykład z moją pompą o mocy grzewczej 8kW.Taką moc pompa osiąga przy  +7st.C i zasilaniu 35st.C i ma COP3,5 ale już przy -20st.C moc pompy  spada do 5,2kW,jeśli wyliczone zapotrzebowanie naszego domu na moc przy  takiej temperaturze jest np.8kW to pompa żeby osiągnąć te 8kW wspomaga  się grzałkami,jeśli nie chcemy włączających się grzałek to dobieramy  pompę o większej mocy Ja mam zapotrzebowanie na moc przy -20st.C wyliczone na 4kW także pompka 8kW da radę bez grzałek


 :roll eyes:

----------


## R&K

> ...... A dla mnie dom to spełnienie marzeń.  Ogladaliśmy też projekty domów pasywnych, ale moim zdaniem to dla "hobbystów" - dom w którym nie można mieć kominka, okna tylko po jednej stronie itp, itd. I dziwaczne bryły. 
> Jeśli Twoje okna kosztowały 12 tys to wnioskuję iż masz mały dom. A taki łatwiej zbudowac i ogrzać tanio. Po prostu. Ale podejrzewam, że byłoby Ci w nim ciasno z trójką dzieci. Choć oczywiście można mieszkać z trójką dzieci w M4. Tylko nie po to sie buduje dom, żeby w nim mieć komfort jak w mieszkaniu... Moim zdaniem w realnych warunkach wcale nie jest tak łatwo zbudować dom wysokoenergooszczędny.


dla mnie wybór projektu był ściśle związany z usytuowaniem domu na działce jak również pod kątem jak najniższego zapotrzebowania na energię 
zona miała nieco inne priorytety i finalnie stanęło na innym projekcie niż mi się podobał - dom ma 4 pokoje, 2 lazienki, wc kuchnie z salonem i garaz w bryle budynku - powierzchnia uzytkowa (bez garazu i pomieszczenia technicznego oraz pomieszczeń nieużytkowych - choć pełnić będą rolę np schowków czy sauny) to ok 150 m2 - czyli nie tak mało , koszt moich okien to 20 tys (okna z najwyższej możliwej półki) czyli nie mam aż tak dużo okien , nie mam kominów , mam WM i Reku , mam kolektor powietrzny dachowy (koszt hmm? 300 zł ?) i mam dom prawie pasywny .... czy wygląda dziwacznie? czy to dom dla "hobbysty" 



dla przypomnienia 
dom pasywny to taki którego zapotrzebowanie na ciepło (ogrzewanie) to 15 kWh/1m2/rok 
moj dom wg wyliczeń z OZC liczonych przez Asolt  EAH=18,9    kWh/m2/rok 

= 2850 kWh / rok * 0,6 zł (UWAGA !!! liczę w drogiej taryfie !!!) = 1700 zl (w taniej ok 1200 zł)

----------


## kasieta

Myślę, że nie ma sensu kontynuować dyskusji do niczego nie prowadzącej. Okaże się z czasem co się bardziej kalkuluje.

----------


## bitter

Do niczego nie prowadzi bo nie chcesz słuchać innych, nie podajesz danych i wiesz lepiej. Masz rację, "okaże się z czasem". Zazdroszczę takiej swobody wywalenia 50 tys zł  :wink:

----------


## bartol82

Witam,rozpoczynam w tym roku budowę,a w zasadzie planuję zrobić pierwszy etap-"zero".Właśnie podłączono mi na działce prąd.Czy istnieje mozliwość zawieszenia umowy z ZE na czas,w którym nie będę nic robił(1 rok)?Z góry dziękuję za odp.
Ps na foto ciekawostka,którą odkryłem po ściągnięciu humusu-poniemiecki bunkier strzelecki z II wojny św...zaczyna sie nieżle :smile:

----------


## R&K

zapytaj sie w BOK w Twoim ZE - najprościej i najpewniej
a w tym bunkrem to nie tak prosto ... musisz w PINB zglosić , uzyskac zgodę na rozbiórkę , udokumentować to ... a niedajboże ktoś uzna to za zabytek ... to masz w plecy czasi i kase... kupa nerwów i kłopotów 

a że pochwaliłeś się tym publicznie ... pod dywan nie zamieciesz tego ...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> zapytaj sie w BOK w Twoim ZE - najprościej i najpewniej
> a w tym bunkrem to nie tak prosto ... musisz w PINB zglosić , uzyskac zgodę na rozbiórkę , udokumentować to ... a niedajboże ktoś uzna to za zabytek ... to masz w plecy czasi i kase... kupa nerwów i kłopotów 
> 
> a że pochwaliłeś się tym publicznie ... pod dywan nie zamieciesz tego ...


a nie daj boze znajdziesz tam ludzkie szczatki...   :smile:

----------


## ceel

taki bunkier to niezła mina chya ktoś go specjalnie zasypał - ja bym się nim tak nie chwalił !

----------


## lilly20

Współczuję posiadania takiego bunkra na działce, mogą jeszcze być z tego niezłe problemy. Zanim to ktoś poogląda, zastanowi się co z tym zrobić itd... A co jak nie pozwolą budować w tym miejscu, bo się okaże, że zaliczą to do jakiegoś zabytku???!!! Współczuję, bo możesz mieć wstrzymną budowę i NIE chwal się tym publicznie  :wink:  Pozdrawiam i powodzenia życzę!!!

----------


## kupiecjudex

A może w tym bunkrze ukryty jest skarb nazistów poszukiwany przez kilka dziesięcioleci, ja bym go sam najpierw poszukał, żeby jakieś muzeum nie położyło na nim łapy. Jak znajdziesz coś takiego to będzie to pierwsza budowa domu jednorodzinnego na świecie która przyniesie zysk. :wink:

----------


## lilly20

Pogoda mnie wykończy psychicznie, wszystko od początku szło tak dobrze na budowie!!! A teraz od dwóch tygodni leje  :bash:   Strop czeka na zalanie, więźba leży pod daszkiem z folii i trzeba ją troszkę poprzekładać bo źle leży na paletach  :sad:  jakaś masakra się zaczęła!!!!!!! Jedyne co, to nam się udało posprzątać gruz i ziemię rozplantować  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

lilly... nic nie mow :/ u nas tez pada... wprawdzie dopiero od 2 dni ale juz mam dosyc

----------


## lilly20

My mamy pełno wody w domu i na piętrze i na parterze, leci przez otwory okienne i przez kominy  :sad:  najbardziej mnie martwi nasza więźba. W prawdzie ma dobrąwentylację ale całej nie dało się dobrze poprzekładać i nie wszędzie dochodzi powietrze  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:  chcę ją już mieć na dachu i spokój!

----------


## nita83

> Arturo - co do projektu domu, to zgadzam się z Tobą. Tyle, że to nie zawsze jest takie proste. Chęci to nie wszystko. Np nasza działka jest z wjazdem od południa - już z racji na to trudno było nam znaleźć sensowny projekt. A najgorzej było znaleźć dom z czterema sypialniami. Takich domów jest bardzo mało. Nie wiem jak dużą masz rodzinę - ja mam troje małych dzieci i buduję dom po to, by móc w nim komfortowo żyć. A nie tylko tanio.


miałam ten sam problem -  znaleźć wygodny dom parterowy z czterema sypialniami, z dachem dwuspadowym o prostej bryle, na szczęście wiazd mam od północy więc łatwo było ustawić dom na działce

----------


## nita83

> *DANONKI* wyprzedziliscie nas z pracami U nas prad powoli sie robi a okna beda 23go. Gratuluje tempa A co do kuchenki to bardzo fajna, moze podpatrze pomysl Tez mysle nad kuchenka narozna i zlewem naroznym. Masz namiar gdzie taka kuchenke kupic? Ja wypatrzylam kiedys cos takiegoZałącznik 120147 ale nie wiem czy bedzie na niej dosc miejsca zeby umiescic duze garnki?


właśnie czy ktoś wie czy taka kuchenka jest praktyczna? czy przy częstym gotowaniu się sprawdza?

----------


## S.P.

U niektórych leje a w Szczecinie deszczu nie uświadczysz. We wtorek padało trochę ale to nic w porównaniu z potrzebami wysuszonej ziemii.

----------


## marta&robert

> dla mnie wybór projektu był ściśle związany z usytuowaniem domu na działce jak również pod kątem jak najniższego zapotrzebowania na energię 
> zona miała nieco inne priorytety i finalnie stanęło na innym projekcie niż mi się podobał - dom ma 4 pokoje, 2 lazienki, wc kuchnie z salonem i garaz w bryle budynku - powierzchnia uzytkowa (bez garazu i pomieszczenia technicznego oraz pomieszczeń nieużytkowych - choć pełnić będą rolę np schowków czy sauny) to ok 150 m2 - czyli nie tak mało , koszt moich okien to 20 tys (okna z najwyższej możliwej półki) czyli nie mam aż tak dużo okien , nie mam kominów , mam WM i Reku , mam kolektor powietrzny dachowy (koszt hmm? 300 zł ?) i mam dom prawie pasywny .... czy wygląda dziwacznie? czy to dom dla "hobbysty" 
> 
> 
> 
> dla przypomnienia 
> dom pasywny to taki którego zapotrzebowanie na ciepło (ogrzewanie) to 15 kWh/1m2/rok 
> moj dom wg wyliczeń z OZC liczonych przez Asolt  EAH=18,9    kWh/m2/rok 
> 
> = 2850 kWh / rok * 0,6 zł (UWAGA !!! liczę w drogiej taryfie !!!) = 1700 zl (w taniej ok 1200 zł)


Bardzo fajny Twój domek  :smile:  U nas jest trochę na odwrót - tzn. ja bardziej chcę energooszczędnie niż mój mąż i np. nie mogę go namówić na zmniejszenie okien od północy - w kuchni i pokoju gościnnym/ biurze mamy okna 210x140  :jaw drop: 
Mamy cztery sypialnie i dodatkowy pokój dla gości, czyli razem pięć (jeden więcej niż Ty), ale powierzechnia bardzo podobna i po bryle widzę, że masz duży dom. Nie wiem, może za nadto się martwię, bo w cenie okien "normalnych" się jeszcze nie orientowałam, ale jestem pewna, że nie będzie to 12 tys, bo tyle to chyba wyjdzie na sam dach  :sad:  (u Ciebie na zdjęciu widać jedno w dachu).

Wynik z OZC wyszedł Ci bardzo sympatyczny, ale do pasywności to jednak jeszcze daleko  :wink:  - 19 a 15 to duża różnica. Gdyby nasz dom miał taki współczynnik jak Twój to bym była szczęśliwa. Widzę, że muszę się udać do Twojego DB i zobaczyć jak Ci się to udało  :smile:  Mój będzie taki:



I ponawiam swoje pytanie: jakie okna energooszczędne oprócz MS super thermo?

----------


## Grzaneczki

U nas pomimo deszczu udało nam się dziś zalać strop ale na działce jest masakra. Wszędzie błoto, mamy glinę więc wszytsko sie w niej topi, samochody i ludzie, ciężko się chodzi bo oblepia sie wokól butów. Ciągle układamy kamienie i gruz  w miejscu gdzie ma być droga dojazdowa do garażu, ale wszystko wgniata się w ziemię. Zazdroszczę budującym sie na piaskach :smile:  Dziś zalalismy ławy naszego małego wolnostojącego garażu, w oststniej chwili bo ziemia już zaczęłą się obrywać do wykopu. teraz czekaja nasz porządki na działce bo jest armagedon :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

> Pogoda mnie wykończy psychicznie, wszystko od początku szło tak dobrze na budowie!!! A teraz od dwóch tygodni leje   Strop czeka na zalanie, więźba leży pod daszkiem z folii i trzeba ją troszkę poprzekładać bo źle leży na paletach  jakaś masakra się zaczęła!!!!!!! Jedyne co, to nam się udało posprzątać gruz i ziemię rozplantować





> lilly... nic nie mow :/ u nas tez pada... wprawdzie dopiero od 2 dni ale juz mam dosyc


u nas to samo :sad:  juz prawie 2 tyg bedzie jak leje deszcz :mad:

----------


## bury_kocur

U nas też deszcz - chłopaki w południe się odmeldowali, że uciekają z placu budowy, bo mają już dość. Byłam pod wrażeniem, że w ogóle przyszli  :wink:

----------


## yenulka

Dzień dobry,

wydaje mi się że to dobre miejsce żeby się przywitać, chociaż nie mam 100 % pewności czy uda się zacząć w tym roku  :wink: 
Plan jest taki żeby ruszyć na początku sierpnia, chcemy w tym roku postawić stan surowy otwarty, bo tylko na tyle kasy nam starczy.

Od paru dni czytam/przeglądam forum i jak to się przysłowiowo mówi "łeb jak sklep" od nadmiaru pomysłów, zobaczymy jak będzie z realizacją.

Lokalizacja mojej budowy to podwarszawa od wschodu  :big grin: 

pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> U nas też deszcz - chłopaki w południe się odmeldowali, że uciekają z placu budowy, bo mają już dość. Byłam pod wrażeniem, że w ogóle przyszli


a gdzie zdjecia? gdzie dziennik budowy ?  :wink:

----------


## DorkaB

Witam wszystkich.

Potrzebowałabym pomocy przy wyborze preparatu do impregnacji więźby dachowej.
Preparat musi być w miarę uniewrsalny gdyż dom bedzie kryty dachówką a budynek gospodarczy blachą.

z góry dziękuję

----------


## marta&robert

> u nas to samo juz prawie 2 tyg bedzie jak leje deszcz


Ło Boże! U nas pada od dziś rana a i tak mnie to dołuje. Choć bardziej mnie chyba wykańcza psychicznie (i fizycznie) chorowanie razem z dziećmi od poniedziałku. Mam już dość...  :bash:

----------


## max-maniacy

Przyjeżdżajcie na Mazury. U nas spokój. Wprawdzie dziś od południa zbierały się burzowe chmury, ale tylko postraszyło i rozeszło się.
To dobrze, bo mąż przylepia dziś papę na fundamentach, a na mokro nie można.

*R&K* czy 20tys. za okna już z roletami? I co to jest ten powietrzny kolektor dachowy?

----------


## R&K

> ....ale powierzchnia bardzo podobna i po bryle widzę, że masz duży dom. Nie wiem, może za nadto się martwię, bo w cenie okien "normalnych" się jeszcze nie orientowałam, ale jestem pewna, że nie będzie to 12 tys, bo tyle to chyba wyjdzie na sam dach  (u Ciebie na zdjęciu widać jedno w dachu).
> 
> Wynik z OZC wyszedł Ci bardzo sympatyczny, ale do pasywności to jednak jeszcze daleko  - 19 a 15 to duża różnica. Gdyby nasz dom miał taki współczynnik jak Twój to bym była szczęśliwa. Widzę, że muszę się udać do Twojego DB i zobaczyć jak Ci się to udało


i duza roznica i mala - duza bo zeby zejsc o te 4 kWh to trzeba kasy bardzo duzo wydac , mala bo już niewielka różnica w rachunkach wyjdzie , przy dogrzewaniu domu kolektorem dachowym może sie okazac że rachunki beda jak w pasywnym - OZC dzieki likwidacja okien od północy (zlikwidowałem 3 okna?, jedno przeniosłem na wschod , 2 ktore pozostaly to FIXy) , likwidacji 4 x 6 okien dachowych - zostaly tylko 2 (1+1 a było 3+3), dobre okna w warstwie ocieplenia , dobre drzwi , gruba izolacja pod domem, na scianach i na dachu




> I ponawiam swoje pytanie: jakie okna energooszczędne oprócz MS super thermo?


wszystkie z tej listy  >> 
http://oknotest.pl/1/news/artykuly/o...ywne-z-pvc.php




> *R&K* czy 20tys. za okna już z roletami? I co to jest ten powietrzny kolektor dachowy?


20 tys z montazem bez rolet rolety jakies 6 tys jesli dobrze pamietam 
kolektor dachowy .. ?  czerpie do domu nagrzane powietrze z pod dachu - wspomaga to WM , ogrzewanie w domu oraz podrzewanie wody

----------


## autorus

przesadzacie przynajmniej kolegi żywcem nikt nie weźmie  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Załącznik 120253Witam,rozpoczynam w tym roku budowę,a w zasadzie planuję zrobić pierwszy etap-"zero".Właśnie podłączono mi na działce prąd.Czy istnieje mozliwość zawieszenia umowy z ZE na czas,w którym nie będę nic robił(1 rok)?Z góry dziękuję za odp.
> Ps na foto ciekawostka,którą odkryłem po ściągnięciu humusu-poniemiecki bunkier strzelecki z II wojny św...zaczyna sie nieżle



jak tam wiesci z frontu ? :wink:  

daj moze jakies fotki bo mnie ciekawosc zrzera  :smile:  bardzo lubie takie skarby i chetnie bym sobie to na zywca obejrzal  :smile:  uda ci sie go jakos obfotografowac? moze zajrzec do srodka? obkopaliscie go czy tylko gora wystaje?

----------


## kupiecjudex

Taki bunkier to może być fajna piwniczka np. na wino i inne fajne specyfiki. :stir the pot:

----------


## maggs1

Może w końcu zobaczę "bursztynową komnatę"  :wink:

----------


## marta&robert

> i duza roznica i mala - duza bo zeby zejsc o te 4 kWh to trzeba kasy bardzo duzo wydac , mala bo już niewielka różnica w rachunkach wyjdzie , przy dogrzewaniu domu kolektorem dachowym może sie okazac że rachunki beda jak w pasywnym - OZC dzieki likwidacja okien od północy (zlikwidowałem 3 okna?, jedno przeniosłem na wschod , 2 ktore pozostaly to FIXy) , likwidacji 4 x 6 okien dachowych - zostaly tylko 2 (1+1 a było 3+3), dobre okna w warstwie ocieplenia , dobre drzwi , gruba izolacja pod domem, na scianach i na dachu


No właśnie, czyli usunąłeś DUŻO okien. Ale Ty masz chyba dom parterowy, więc te w dachu robią niewielką różnicę. Ja nie mogę usunąć. No i okna od północy.. My za to planujemy na dole same fix-y oprócz drzwi balokonowych. Czyżby fix liczył się jak brak okna?




> wszystkie z tej listy  >> 
> http://oknotest.pl/1/news/artykuly/o...ywne-z-pvc.php


Dzięki! Byłam na tej stronie, nawiasem mówiąc  :wink: 




> kolektor dachowy .. ?  czerpie do domu nagrzane powietrze z pod dachu - wspomaga to WM , ogrzewanie w domu oraz podrzewanie wody


Pamiętam, że ktoś kiedys na forum opisywał pomysł na takie ustrojstwo. Czy to byłeś Ty? To Twoje dzieło? I - przede wszystkim - czy to działa?? Masz to opisane w dzienniku? Bo wówczas mnie ta "rura" zaintrygowała... 
I dzięki za odpowiedź na priv  :wink:  Dumamy nadal nad naszym fundamentem..





> przesadzacie przynajmniej kolegi żywcem nikt nie weźmie





> jak tam wiesci z frontu ? 
> 
> daj moze jakies fotki bo mnie ciekawosc zrzera  bardzo lubie takie skarby i chetnie bym sobie to na zywca obejrzal  uda ci sie go jakos obfotografowac? moze zajrzec do srodka? obkopaliscie go czy tylko gora wystaje?





> Taki bunkier to może być fajna piwniczka np. na wino i inne fajne specyfiki.





> Może w końcu zobaczę "bursztynową komnatę"


Dajcie koledze spokój!  :mad:  Najpierw nastraszyliście człowieka, że nic nie zbuduje, a jeszcze sobie problemów narobił pokazaniem się na forum, a teraz sobie używacie. Kurcze, tak nie można. Przecież forum służy pomocy. Chyba Wam by nie było teraz do śmiechu z tą bombową niespodzianką pod humusem. Apeluję o koleżeńskie zachowanie!  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> No właśnie, czyli usunąłeś DUŻO okien. Ale Ty masz chyba dom parterowy, więc te w dachu robią niewielką różnicę. Ja nie mogę usunąć. No i okna od północy..


R&K ma poddasze użytkowe  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Dajcie koledze spokój!  Najpierw nastraszyliście człowieka, że nic nie zbuduje, a jeszcze sobie problemów narobił pokazaniem się na forum, a teraz sobie używacie. Kurcze, tak nie można. Przecież forum służy pomocy. Chyba Wam by nie było teraz do śmiechu z tą bombową niespodzianką pod humusem. Apeluję o koleżeńskie zachowanie!


no nie przesadzaj, przeciez sie nie nabijamy. przyznasz chyba ze temat jest interesujacy i ciekawie bylo by ciag dalszy oraz jakies szczeguly uslyszec  :smile:

----------


## lilly20

Słonko się pokazało  :wave:  nareszcie ! Robota na budowie ruszyła  :wave:  Ale czeka nas dzisiaj niezły zapierdziel na budowie, okazało się, że część więźby nie ma przekładek i trzeba ją przełożyć  :sad:  Pogoda nam nieźle pokrzyżowała plany i nasza więźba musi poczekać jeszcze na montaż troszeczkę  :sad:

----------


## aksamitka

*lily* u nas tez słoneczko przebija sie przez chmury, najwazniejsze ze nie pada, mamy już cala więźbę położona  :wave:

----------


## R&K

FIX w najlepszym przypadku ma Uw 0,58-0,65 a ściana 0,09-0,20 - czyli nigdy okno , nawet Fix nie będzie "neutralny" dla konstrukcji domu , ale dobowe zyski słoneczne w okresach gdy grzejemy przewyższają  straty , dom mam z poddaszem użytkowym - jest tam łazienka i duży pokój - mam po jednym oknie Fakro U6 

kolektor dachowy to patent na ktory namówił mnie jasiek71 - topic "jaskowe wynalazki" - tak naprawdę nie musiał mnie długo namawiać - powiedział a ja OK - robimy  ... temperatura pod dachem np w ostatnich dniach - pochmurno deszczowych ok 24 stopnie a na zewnątrz 16-18  - gdyby dom wychłodził ze względu na niższą temperaturę zewnętrzną dogrzewać można go do 24 stopni powietrzem spod dachu

a co do pogodny i słoneczka - jeszcze Wam obrzydnie ...  :wink:  
od poniedziałku słońce NONSTOP i temperatury 30-35 stopni ...

----------


## aksamitka

> a co do pogodny i słoneczka - jeszcze Wam obrzydnie ...  
> od poniedziałku słońce NONSTOP i temperatury 30-35 stopni ...


oj jak ja lubie  takie temperatury  :smile:

----------


## lilly20

Zazdroszczę Wam położonej więźby  :wink:  Aż mnie skręca jak sobie pomyślę ile nasza jeszcze musi poleżeć  :sad:  i trochę mnie to martwi, mam nadzieję, że z tym drewnem nic się nie stanie?! *aksamitka* ile czasu u Was zajęło położenie więźby ( wiem, że mamy inne dachy ale z ciekawości pytam ) ?

----------


## aksamitka

*lily* więźbę przywieźli w poniedzialek popołudniu a wczoraj juz byla położona  wiec chlopaki szybko sie uwineli, my mamy 280m2 dachy, czterospadowy, więźby baaardzo duzo

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> a co do pogodny i słoneczka - jeszcze Wam obrzydnie ...  
> od poniedziałku słońce NONSTOP i temperatury 30-35 stopni ...



pieknie :smile:  chyba budowe zarzuce i rozstawie basen  :wink:

----------


## aksamitka

> pieknie chyba budowe zarzuce i rozstawie basen


no jasne, tez nam sie coś od zycia należy a nie tylko harówka  :wink:

----------


## lilly20

Dach też mamy 4 - spadowy, 235 m2. Drewna na więźbę jest 13 m3  :smile:  spora ilość. *aksamitka* z jakiego drewna macie więźbę? Impregnowaliście sami czy była już zaimpregnowana, suszona komorowo ?

----------


## aksamitka

*lili* co do więźby to nie wiem takich szczegółów  :wink:  wiem tylko tyle ze była impregnowana zanurzeniowo, poszło jakies  11,5m3 grubszego + kontrłaty 350mb +laty ( tu nie wiem ile)+ deski 10m3( tu cos zostanie)

----------


## bury_kocur

Odkryłam dziś nową definicję złota. Drogie i trzeba się natrudzić, żeby znaleźć. A mowa o pospółce. Dziwne to bardzo, ale ani nie mogę za bardzo trafić na żwirownię, która sprzedaje (ponoć się nie opłaca), a jak już trafię - to cena zwala z nóg, zastępczo proponowanego piasku również. Ile płaciliście za tonę (lub wywrotkę) i transport z rozsądnie zlokalizowanego miejsca? Najgorsze jest to, że wydawało mi się, że to taka drobna pozycja w budżecie  :sad:

----------


## lilly20

Wow to sporo  :smile:  ja się dzisiaj dowiem z jakiego drewna nasz wykonawca nam więźbę załatwił, nasze drewno też jest impregnowane zanurzeniowo ( chciałam ciśnieniowo ). Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

250 pln za samochod 11t, w sumie weszlo ponad 140 ton + wrzucanie osobno

w zwirowni nieopodal mojej pracy kruszywo do zasypania (pospolka niesortowana nijak) kosztuje 580 PLN za 24 tony z transportem

----------


## marta&robert

> no nie przesadzaj, przeciez sie nie nabijamy. przyznasz chyba ze temat jest interesujacy i ciekawie bylo by ciag dalszy oraz jakies szczeguly uslyszec


Nie no, interesujący, tylko tak kolegę nastraszyliście, że ja nie wiem czy bym miała odwagę tu jeszcze cokolwiek napisać, a tym bardziej wkleić....




> FIX w najlepszym przypadku ma Uw 0,58-0,65 a ściana 0,09-0,20 - czyli nigdy okno , nawet Fix nie będzie "neutralny" dla konstrukcji domu , ale dobowe zyski słoneczne w okresach gdy grzejemy przewyższają  straty , dom mam z poddaszem użytkowym - jest tam łazienka i duży pokój - mam po jednym oknie Fakro U6 
> 
> kolektor dachowy to patent na ktory namówił mnie jasiek71 - topic "jaskowe wynalazki" - tak naprawdę nie musiał mnie długo namawiać - powiedział a ja OK - robimy  ... temperatura pod dachem np w ostatnich dniach - pochmurno deszczowych ok 24 stopnie a na zewnątrz 16-18  - gdyby dom wychłodził ze względu na niższą temperaturę zewnętrzną dogrzewać można go do 24 stopni powietrzem spod dachu
> 
> a co do pogodny i słoneczka - jeszcze Wam obrzydnie ...  
> od poniedziałku słońce NONSTOP i temperatury 30-35 stopni ...


No, czyli poddasze użytkowe ale w trochę innym sensie - my mamy tam 4 sypialnie, dwie łazienki, WC i garderobę. Dwa ostatnie się bez okien obejdą, pozostałe niestety nie.  :smile: 

Teraz sobie przypomniałam, że czytałam jaśkowy dziennik  :smile:  Ale czy u Ciebie ten wynalazek już działa i możesz ocenić jego sprawność?? Ja miałabym mnóstwo darmowej energii, bo dom dłuższym bokiem stoi od południa (tzn będzie wkrótce stał  :cool: ) I sama idea mi się bardzo podobała tego wynalazku, tylko zastanawialiśmy się wówczas czy to działa?

A co do pogody, to jak znam życie upały nas umęczą przez tydzień, a potem znów będzie 16st. Prognoza na początek lipca jest bardzo mało pozytywna (temp max 20 i co drugi dzień deszcz).

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Nie no, interesujący, tylko tak kolegę nastraszyliście, że ja nie wiem czy bym miała odwagę tu jeszcze cokolwiek napisać, a tym bardziej wkleić....



no ale to juz i tak musztarda po obiedzie  :smile:  skoro raz trafilo do netu to juz na wieki wiekow amen  :smile: 

zreszta, tego typu spraw nie nalezy pod dywan zamiatac bo jesli trafi sie ktos kto widzial (ot chocby ten co humus sciagal) i kiedys cos chlapnie to moze wyniknac powazny problem. lepiej wziac byka za rogi teraz niz zamiatac pod dywan i sie pozniej martwic.

moze sie okazac ze instytucja wladna zarzadzi po prostu rozbiorke, moze nakaze zostawic bunkier w spokoju, a dom przesunac, trudno powiedziec, ale i tak trzeba spytac. a ja zanim byl zaczal pytac napewno bym go sobie dokladnie obejrzal...z bliska, z bardzo bliska  :smile:

----------


## R&K

> Teraz sobie przypomniałam, że czytałam jaśkowy dziennik  Ale czy u Ciebie ten wynalazek już działa i możesz ocenić jego sprawność?? Ja miałabym mnóstwo darmowej energii, bo dom dłuższym bokiem stoi od południa (tzn będzie wkrótce stał ) I sama idea mi się bardzo podobała tego wynalazku, tylko zastanawialiśmy się wówczas czy to działa?


cieple powietrze pod dachem jest ?  - jest !
nawet jeśli ktoś nie ma WM to wystarczy zrobić czerpnię w szczycie dachu (dokładnie montuje się rozetę w membranie) , podłączyć rurę , silnik np EBM i prosty sterownik z 2 czujnikami temperatur - koszt 300-400 zł 

jest to rozwiązanie dla dachów ocieplonych 

u mnie jest już wykonane i działa - a jak działa - widać na sterowniku - w marcu gdy miałem w domu 10 stopni , na zewnątrz było 14 , to pod dachem 24/26 stopni  
jest połączone z WM i GGWC
całość obsługuje 1 dedykowany sterownik zrobiony na zamówienie






sterownik może być znacznie bardziej rozbudowany i wyglądać tak

----------


## marta&robert

A jeśli ktoś będzie miał WM to podpowiesz jak takie ustrojstwo zrobić?  
Na tym wyświetlaczu niestety nie bardzo się orientuję o co chodzi  :oops:  No i jak ta temperatura 26 pod dachem przekałada się na ciepło w domu, ile tego ciepła dostajesz, jak jest połączone z całą instalacją? Może to jest banalnie proste, ale ja raczej nie z tych technicznych ludzi jestem, choć staram się jak mogę żeby nadążać  :big grin:  Małżonkowi zaprezentuję wieczorem, on się lepiej zna  :wink: 
A w ogóle fajną masz tą "czarną skrzynkę" z własnym logo! Czy to może logo Twojej firmy? Wygląda cool  :cool:

----------


## motylek0503

witam. niedługo zaczynam budowę domku i chciałabym się dowiedzieć o tanie hurtownie budowlane w kujawsko- pomorskim dokładnie okolice brodnicy.

----------


## slawas86

a u nas zalali dziś strop.
Jeszcze wczoraj ze względu na uleny deszcz murarze zastanawiali się czy nie odwołać betonu ale ostatecznie się wyrobili. Od rana zabrali sie za ocieplanie piwnicy, a po południu przyjechały dwie gruchy i strop nad piwnicą jest :smile: 





> Odkryłam dziś nową definicję złota. Drogie i trzeba się natrudzić, żeby znaleźć. A mowa o pospółce. Dziwne to bardzo, ale ani nie mogę za bardzo trafić na żwirownię, która sprzedaje (ponoć się nie opłaca), a jak już trafię - to cena zwala z nóg, zastępczo proponowanego piasku również. Ile płaciliście za tonę (lub wywrotkę) i transport z rozsądnie zlokalizowanego miejsca? Najgorsze jest to, że wydawało mi się, że to taka drobna pozycja w budżecie


a co wcześniejszego pytania o pospółkę, za wywrotkę 30T płaciłem 350, potrzebne były 3...




> Słuchajcie czy braliście kredyt z dopłatami?? Jak to jest z tymi metrami powierzchni użytkowej?? Czy można sobie zaprojektować pseudo "suszarnię" w projekcie indyw. by obniżyć ilość metrów użytkowych tak by nie przekroczyć 140?


 wiele zależy od podejścia analityka w banku. Ale banki przede wszystkim patrzą na zestawienia zbiorcze, więc jeżeli powierzchnia użytkowa nie przekroczy 140m to na RnS da się załapać...

----------


## R&K

> A jeśli ktoś będzie miał WM to podpowiesz jak takie ustrojstwo zrobić?  
> Na tym wyświetlaczu niestety nie bardzo się orientuję o co chodzi  No i jak ta temperatura 26 pod dachem przekałada się na ciepło w domu, ile tego ciepła dostajesz, jak jest połączone z całą instalacją? Może to jest banalnie proste, ale ja raczej nie z tych technicznych ludzi jestem, choć staram się jak mogę żeby nadążać  Małżonkowi zaprezentuję wieczorem, on się lepiej zna 
> A w ogóle fajną masz tą "czarną skrzynkę" z własnym logo! Czy to może logo Twojej firmy? Wygląda cool


rzuć okien do wątku "Jaśkowe wynalazki" tam jest z grubsza wszystko opisane - zarówno ja , jak i Jasiek czy inni będący w temacie Ci pomogą
temperatura nawiewu w WM ma duże znaczenie i nie jest bez znaczenia .... czym cieplejsze pchasz do domu tym mniej musisz wydać na ogrzewanie - na wyświetlaczu przykład z marca , na zewnątrz zimniej niż temperatura jaką byś chciała mieć w domu czyli musiałby chodzić bypass i odzysk ciepła z wyrzucanego powietrza, którego nigdy nie odzyskasz w 100% , pod dachem masz temperaturę wyższą niż pożądana w domu  
całość połączona trójnikiem  - 2 rury łączą się w 1 a sterownik wybiera ustawienie przepustnicy czyli skąd czerpać powietrze - są też czujniki temperatur które dostarczają danych do sterownika

czarna skrzynka z logiem - bo to urządzenie dedykowane do mojego domu - zrobione przez znajomego "jasiek71" na zamówienie - ja nie produkuje, nie sprzedaje ... jestem inwestorem hobbystą  :wink:  zbierającym gadżety w domu  :wink:

----------


## Blechert

Motylek0508 - hurtownie dzielą się na takie które maja właściwy towar i na takie które mają badziew i do tego zwykle nie mają tego co trzeba. Cena to nie wszystko. Wolę dać parę groszy więcej niż zaproponować klientowi np. gorszy klej do granitu albo źle obrobiony kamień.

----------


## marta&robert

> rzuć okien do wątku "Jaśkowe wynalazki" tam jest z grubsza wszystko opisane - zarówno ja , jak i Jasiek czy inni będący w temacie Ci pomogą
> temperatura nawiewu w WM ma duże znaczenie i nie jest bez znaczenia .... czym cieplejsze pchasz do domu tym mniej musisz wydać na ogrzewanie - na wyświetlaczu przykład z marca , na zewnątrz zimniej niż temperatura jaką byś chciała mieć w domu czyli musiałby chodzić bypass i odzysk ciepła z wyrzucanego powietrza, którego nigdy nie odzyskasz w 100% , pod dachem masz temperaturę wyższą niż pożądana w domu  
> całość połączona trójnikiem  - 2 rury łączą się w 1 a sterownik wybiera ustawienie przepustnicy czyli skąd czerpać powietrze - są też czujniki temperatur które dostarczają danych do sterownika
> 
> czarna skrzynka z logiem - bo to urządzenie dedykowane do mojego domu - zrobione przez znajomego "jasiek71" na zamówienie - ja nie produkuje, nie sprzedaje ... jestem inwestorem hobbystą  zbierającym gadżety w domu


Już poczytałam trochę też w Twoim dzienniku (ile to zajmuje czasu!!!!), i nie zamierzam w tym miejscu przeciągać tego wątku, powiedz mi tylko, czy pod dachem masz samą rurę którą ciągniesz powietrze? Jeśli tak, to gdy je tamtędy ciągniesz, jest coraz zimniejsze, nie? W jaki sposób zdąrzy się ogrzać cały czas tamtędy płynąc? Chodzi mi o to czy jest tam jakiś wymiennik ciepła, czy to tylko dachowa czerpnia powietrza do WM?

----------


## Danonki

> *DANONKI* wyprzedziliscie nas z pracami U nas prad powoli sie robi a okna beda 23go. Gratuluje tempa A co do kuchenki to bardzo fajna, moze podpatrze pomysl Tez mysle nad kuchenka narozna i zlewem naroznym. Masz namiar gdzie taka kuchenke kupic? Ja wypatrzylam kiedys cos takiegoZałącznik 120147 ale nie wiem czy bedzie na niej dosc miejsca zeby umiescic duze garnki?


dziękujemy  :smile:  
my na 99% zdecydowaliśmy się na takie rozwiązanie. Na pewno będzie kuchnia narożna, pod nią szafka narożna (prawdopodobnie obrotowa), a piekarnik obok niej. Stwierdziliśmy że dla nas będzie to bardziej funkcjonalne i wizualnie też będzie lepiej. Nie mamy jeszcze pomysłu gdzie kupimy taką kuchnię i okap narożny, ale na pewno gdzieś jest i w końcu ją namierzymy  :big grin:  W każdym razie nasz elektryk będzie musiał zmienić dwa punkty w kuchni, ten od płyty grzewczej i od gniazdka nad ladą bo wypada akurat w rogu za kuchnią.  
Co do kuchenki którą umieściliście - osobiście nie przepadam za tak obłymi kształtami, ale pomysł jest i na pewno oryginalnie by wyglądała  :smile:

----------


## Danonki

> właśnie czy ktoś wie czy taka kuchenka jest praktyczna? czy przy częstym gotowaniu się sprawdza?


ja nie wiem, ale słyszałam od paru osób że wygodna jest kuchenka narożna chociaż osoby te użytkowały narożną, ale taką w trójkącie nie w literę 'L'. My taką "elkę"  chcemy mieć i będziemy takiej szukać. Jak już z niej zacznę korzystać to dam znać czy przy częstym gotowaniu się sprawdza (oby jeszcze w tym roku!)  :smile:  
ale dobre pytanie, podłączę się. Może już ktoś taką ma i w razie złych doświadczeń podzieli się nimi i uchroni mnie przed podjęciem złej decyzji  :big grin:

----------


## bartol82

Spokojnie,sprawa jest już załatwiona w sposób formalny,i oficjalny.Legalnie uzyskałem zgode na dalszą budowę :smile: Więc postanowiłem pochwalić sie faktem odkrycia na forum.W końcu nie każdy ma okazję pochwalić sie takim znaleziskiem.A swoja drogą,bunkier pod powierzchnia ziemi jest skutkiem praktyk rolników po otrzymaniu gruntów rolnych po drugiej wojnie światowej.Wkopywano je metodą kopania studni w ziemię,tak aby nie przeszkadzały.

----------


## bartol82

spokojnie...ma odwagę...ma.Tyma bardziej że żadne to przestępstwo.Wszystko załatwione z firmą archrologiczną,oraz urzędem,chyba nie sądzicie że w innym porzypadku tak bym sie wychylał :smile:

----------


## bartol82

> Taki bunkier to może być fajna piwniczka np. na wino i inne fajne specyfiki.



było juz sporo pomysłów na to jak go wykorzytsać,niestety po uzyskaniu zgody od konserwatora-wyburzamy :sad:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> było juz sporo pomysłów na to jak go wykorzytsać,niestety po uzyskaniu zgody od konserwatora-wyburzamy


Oooooo Kuźwa .... ale żal takiej fajnej ziemianki  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## bury_kocur

*Danonki*, takie narożne kuchenki robi Teka, ale ceny są grubo powyżej 4 tys  :sad: 
Prywatnie powątpiewam w wygodę tego rozwiązania, ale każdy ma swoją wizję i swoje kuchenne nawyki  :wink:

----------


## marta&robert

:rotfl: NASZA EKIPA NADCHODZI ZE WSCHODU!!! :rotfl: 
25-go czerwca maja zacząć! Mąż dziś składa barak, prąd ustalony z sąsiadem, woda na działce. JUPIII!!!! :big lol: 

...25.06. nasza siódma rocznica ślubu  :hug:

----------


## R&K

> Już poczytałam trochę też w Twoim dzienniku (ile to zajmuje czasu!!!!),


na 1 stronie w moim DB jest spis treści i linki  :big tongue:  - takie ułatwienie dla tych co szukają ważnych informacji 




> .... powiedz mi tylko, czy pod dachem masz samą rurę którą ciągniesz powietrze? Jeśli tak, to gdy je tamtędy ciągniesz, jest coraz zimniejsze, nie? W jaki sposób zdąrzy się ogrzać cały czas tamtędy płynąc? Chodzi mi o to czy jest tam jakiś wymiennik ciepła, czy to tylko dachowa czerpnia powietrza do WM?


u mnie nie ma żadnego dodatkowego urządzenia / wymiennika czy silnika - powietrze zasysa rekuperator - temperatura powietrze minimalnie spada w kanale - ale to ciepło zostaje w domu , pochłania je wełna na kanałach i ocieplenie dachu

----------


## marta&robert

> na 1 stronie w moim DB jest spis treści i linki  - takie ułatwienie dla tych co szukają ważnych informacji


Widać, że dawno nie czytałeś swojego dziennika  :wink:  Spis treści jest znakomitym rozwiązaniem i chylę czoła. Chodzi mi jednak o czas jakiego potrzeba na przeczytanie treści  :tongue: 






> mnie nie ma żadnego dodatkowego urządzenia / wymiennika czy silnika - powietrze zasysa rekuperator - temperatura powietrze minimalnie spada w kanale - ale to ciepło zostaje w domu , pochłania je wełna na kanałach i ocieplenie dachu


Rozumiem. Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> było juz sporo pomysłów na to jak go wykorzytsać,niestety po uzyskaniu zgody od konserwatora-wyburzamy


no ale zdjecia ?

----------


## autorus

Zrob wiecej fotek przed zburzeniem , wiesz nie kazdy znajduje taka budowle n dzialce  :Smile:

----------


## bitter

Ogłaszam SSZ!  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Ogłaszam SSZ!


Gratki  :smile:

----------


## ulka76

GRATULACJE !!! :yes:

----------


## bury_kocur

*bitter*, gratulacje i wyrazy zazdrości  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

kocury, sie powtorze :smile:  gdzie macie dziennik lenie ? :wink:

----------


## marta&robert

*bitter* gratulacje!  :smile:

----------


## bitter

Dzięki dzięki za gratulacje ale poczekajmy z nimi do wprowadzenia się  :wink:

----------


## aksamitka

bitter   :smile:

----------


## S.P.

*Bitter* gratuluję SSZ! Brawo! Fajnie patrzeć jak domki rosną.
Moja ekipa coś się nie może pozbierać po długim weekendzie, do wczoraj miał być dach, a tu nic z tego. Powiem więcej ledwie go zaczęli kryć dachówką.

----------


## bury_kocur

Tomaszu!  :smile:  napisałam na gg, ale odbierz też priva

----------


## ceel

> NASZA EKIPA NADCHODZI ZE WSCHODU!!!
> 25-go czerwca maja zacząć! Mąż dziś składa barak, prąd ustalony z sąsiadem, woda na działce. JUPIII!!!!
> 
> ...25.06. nasza siódma rocznica ślubu


prąd do budowy od sąsiada? może się skończyć niezłą karą dla obydwu stron !

----------


## maggs1

Są też agregaty prądotwórcze, ale nie ma jak pomoc sąsiedzka  :smile:

----------


## lilly20

*bitter* GRATULACJE !!! piękny domek  :smile:

----------


## aksuda

bitter gratuluję  :yes: 
u nas wczoraj przeszła nawałnica :sad:  , na szczęście nasze szczyty stoją chociaż drzewa połamane, więźba w budowie a nasz SSO może uda się zakończyć najpóźniej za dwa tygodnie  :big grin: 
miło patrzeć jak nasze domki rosną :rotfl:

----------


## bitter

> bitter


Tak aksamitko?  :wink:

----------


## aksamitka

> Tak aksamitko?



 :big grin:  no brawo brawo  :big grin:

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

> moge polecić świtna ekipę budowlaną, która stawia mi domekdomy stawiaja ponad 30 lat, sa precyzyjni, zaufani i naprawdę szybko stawiają, a do tego sa *NIEDRODZY* i to bardzo niedrodzy, także jesli ktoś jest zainteresowany to piszcie to wyslę numer kontaktowy.
> 
> wysyłam jedno zdjecie z naszych postepów:


ja bym poprosił ten nr kontaktowy do tych murarzy, jesli można,
z jakiego jesteście województwa?

----------


## marta&robert

> prąd do budowy od sąsiada? może się skończyć niezłą karą dla obydwu stron !


Hmm.. Ciekawe, bo nawet pan w elektowni podpowiadał mi takie rozwiązanie.  :tongue:  A za co niby ta kara?

----------


## autorus

Kara bezdyskusyjna. Niestety  jest to traktowane jako handel energia. Poponuj po prostu o tym nie mowic  :Smile:

----------


## plusfoto

Energetyka może jak będzie chciała się przyczepić bo powinieneś jak nie masz swojego płacić za prąd budowlany a on jest droższy. A sąsiad żeby żyć zgodnie z prawem powinien Ci wystawić refakturę za prąd który od niego pobrałeś. Dokładnie tak jak się dzieje przy podnajmowaniu części lokali. Energetyka dostarcza prąd do całego budynku i rozlicza się z jego właścicielem a właściciel na podstawie podliczników rozlicza się z najemcami tylko że tu jest jedna stawka za prąd a w twoim przypadku nie. Tak więc teoretycznie jesteście na bakier z energetyką i US

----------


## marta&robert

Nie wiedziałam o tym. Wydawało mi się, że branie prądu od sąsiada to bardzo powszechna praktyka. Dzięki za info. Swoją drogą ciekawe, że pan z elektrowni proponował mi coś teoretycznie niezgodnego z prawem - ale oczywiście jak to u nas, urzędy nie odpowiadają za swoich pracowników. no comments.

Ja dziś się wybieram do przedstawiciela firmy MS okna po wycenę, a przede wszystkim po wylieczenie wsp U dla moich okien. Ciekawa jestem czego się dowiem, bo nie mam pojęcia ile mogą kosztować okna. Jeszcze te nasze jakieś takie nietypowe...

----------


## ceel

> Hmm.. Ciekawe, bo nawet pan w elektowni podpowiadał mi takie rozwiązanie.  A za co niby ta kara?


chyba już wszystko zostało powiedziane (napisane) powyżej może prócz wysokości kary - od 5tyś wzwyż , no i ten kto "zakabluje" może liczyć na jakąś fajną premię z energetyki- więc może pan który wam to doradzał....

----------


## cronin

> Wydawało mi się, że branie prądu od sąsiada to bardzo powszechna praktyka.


Bo to jest częsta praktyka, a zakablować może prędzej zawistny i wścibski sąsiad. W każdym razie są rzeczy z którymi lepiej się nie uzewnętrzniać tylko robić po cichu swoje  :smile:

----------


## nita83

a oto piękne wykopy  :smile:  obecnie już trochę inaczej wyglądają ale nie ma czasu zgrywać zdjęć z aparatu

----------


## marta&robert

*nita83* Piękne!  :wink:  Jaki fundament robicie?

Zabawne, parę lat temu pewnie byśmy się nie zachwycały dziurą w ziemi, co? Ale teraz to ZUPEŁNIE SPECJALNA dziura w ziemi, prawda?  :big grin:  Już się nie mogę doczekać naszej....

----------


## nita83

Ładniejszy widok  :smile: 

*marta&robert*  to najpiękniejszy widok na świecie  :smile:  jeżdżę codziennie żeby oglądać sterty ziemi i dołki, człowiek się chyba starzeje

----------


## ceel

> Ładniejszy widok 
> 
> *marta&robert*  to najpiękniejszy widok na świecie  jeżdżę codziennie żeby oglądać sterty ziemi i dołki, człowiek się chyba starzeje


  no fajne te wykopy ale dlaczego humus nie został zdjęty ?

----------


## nita83

> no fajne te wykopy ale dlaczego humus nie został zdjęty ?


ha to jest właśnie sprawa do wyjaśnienia, ktora mnie nurtuje
z drugiej strony ekipę mam sprawdzoną, z dużym doświadczeniem wiec moze to ja czegos nie wiem

----------


## bitter

> ha to jest właśnie sprawa do wyjaśnienia, ktora mnie nurtuje
> z drugiej strony ekipę mam sprawdzoną, z dużym doświadczeniem wiec moze to ja czegos nie wiem


Ja zdejmowałem humus po zrobieniu ław. Trzeba tylko uważać na koparkowego, żeby nic nie rozwalił i nie jeździł po fundamentach (wbrew pozorom są tacy pomysłowi  :wink:  ) albo wybierać ręcznie ale to kilka dni pracy dla kilku ludzi  :wink:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> ha to jest właśnie sprawa do wyjaśnienia, ktora mnie nurtuje
> z drugiej strony ekipę mam sprawdzoną, z dużym doświadczeniem wiec moze to ja czegos nie wiem


Podejrzewam że wcalwe nie mają czy też nie mieli zamiaru. Przypilnuj żeby  zdjęli, abyś potem nie musiała szukać cudownych rozwiazań np w wątku o osiadającej podłodze na gruncie itp.

----------


## pukul

a ja wciąż się nad czymś zastanawiam... i przyszła kolej na podłogę na strychu (stryszku) - kolega doradził płytę pilśniową, tylko jakiej grubości? - co o tym sądzicie. docelowo stryszek niewysoki - ale choinkę i bombki można położyć.

a z innej bajki - jutro muszę przykro się rozstać z ekipą od ocieplenia (kominy i szczyty pod podbitkę) - robią 2 tydzień - najpierw było za zimno, teraz za gorąco! położyli siatkę a zapomnieli kołków i ogólnie nic im się nie chce. kierownik bud. przyszedł kazał poprawić - nie poprawili cyt: "tyle lat tak robią i było dobrze"  :smile:  oczywiście nie zamierzam im płacić za fuszerkę całości - coś niby zrobili więc połowa kwoty myślę, że wystarczy, a resztę muszę dać kolejnej ekipie - bo nawet połowy nie mam zrobionej  :sad:

----------


## pukul

> Jak masz deski szalunkowe to wykorzystaj je właśnie na to.


no i to jest super pomysł  :smile:  mam 6m3 trochę pewnie odpadnie ale reszta całkiem fajna.

sprzedałam pomysł mężowi... a on co... cytuje - ty wiesz ile to gwoździ trzeba? a płyta 2m na 2,8 m kilka wkrętów i ok  :smile: ))

no i właśnie sprawdziłam cenę tej płyty!!! będą deski!
Arturo - dzięki za pomysł  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> no i to jest super pomysł  mam 6m3 trochę pewnie odpadnie ale reszta całkiem fajna.
> 
> sprzedałam pomysł mężowi... a on co... cytuje - ty wiesz ile to gwoździ trzeba? a płyta 2m na 2,8 m kilka wkrętów i ok ))
> 
> no i właśnie sprawdziłam cenę tej płyty!!! będą deski!
> Arturo - dzięki za pomysł



arturo, wszyscy mezowie forumowych zon beda cie uwielbiac  :wink:

----------


## GraMar

Witaj
My zapłaciliśmy za projekt domu piętrowego, dwulokalowego, z  dwuspadowym prostym dachem, z oddzielną klatką schodową 4 tys brutto, z rachunkiem i umową.
W tym był także projekt zagospodarowania działki oraz schematy instalacji wewnętrznych. 
Mieliśmy jednak wszystko przemyślane i narysowane na papierze milimetrowym i nie były potrzebne prawie żadne w tym zmiany oprócz kilku zmian związanych brakiem wiedzy w zakresie przepisów i konstrukcji.
Doradztwo w cenie do końca inwestycji.
Słoneczne pozdrowienia dla bocianków   :smile: 





> Kilka pytanek 
> 
> 1. Czy 4500 zł za projekt indywidualny wraz z załatwieniem dokumentów PnB to dużo czy mało???? 
> 2. Projektant proponuje nam zabudowę tarasu na 3,8 m "wyciągnięty okap który kończyć się ma na wysokości powyżej 30 cm od okna- czy uważacie, że będzie to zadaszenie, zaciemniać salon??? jak bardzo macie wysunięty dach w waszych projektach????
> 3. w przypadku kredytu na budowę to cały dom musi być wykończony na tip top?? czy trzeba od razu robić elewację, kolor, powstawiać wszystkie urządzenia sanitarne, wanny, prysznice? Czy trzeba wszędzie położyć podłogi oraz wykończyć wszystkie łazienki kaflami????? Czy wymagane jest tez ogrodzenie, podjazdy itd??

----------


## nita83

> Ja zdejmowałem humus po zrobieniu ław. Trzeba tylko uważać na koparkowego, żeby nic nie rozwalił i nie jeździł po fundamentach (wbrew pozorom są tacy pomysłowi  ) albo wybierać ręcznie ale to kilka dni pracy dla kilku ludzi


już się dowiedziałam  :smile:  będzie jak u Ciebie, małą kaparką, uff

----------


## marta&robert

> Ładniejszy widok 
> 
> *marta&robert*  to najpiękniejszy widok na świecie  jeżdżę codziennie żeby oglądać sterty ziemi i dołki, człowiek się chyba starzeje


Ja codziennie nie jeżdżę bo za daleko i też na razie nic się z dnia na dzień nie zmienia. Ale w pełni Cię poprieram  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Czy warto robic sciany z porotermu na pianke? Co myslicie o tej piance? Ja ciagle mam rozterki czy isc w gazobeton czy poroterm. Nie mam mocnych argumentow w zadna strone :bash:

----------


## [email protected]

Rafus sa :wink:  gazobeton tanszy, lzejszy, większy. Ma bdb parametry, dla mnie nic nie przemawia za porothermem. Ja buduje z keramzytu, a pierwszy dom miałam z gazobetonu i bardzo sobie chwaliłam

----------


## dusiaka

Mam podobny dylemat-  o dac na podloge na strychu. U nas strop jest drewniany. Mozecie doradzic niedrogie i dobre rozwiazanie? Powierzchni jest sporo, bo to parterowka, a teraz juz kazda zlotowka sie liczy.

----------


## [email protected]

Dusia a bedziesz miała tam czesc mieszkalna? bo jak strych, strych to moze zostaw teraz i zrobcie kiedys, skoro kazda złotowka sie liczy?

----------


## [email protected]

Słuhajcie ile płaciliscie za przyłacze wody do celow budowlanych? jak razem z kanalizą to ile za całośc?

----------


## dusiaka

*[email protected]* - nad salonem i kuchnią będzie dodatkowe pomieszczenie, pokój dla starszego syna - taki na wszelki wypadek, używany sporadycznie bo oczywiście na dole ma swój normalny. Na górze będzie koło 12 m użytkowych z oknem w ścianie szczytowej. Cała reszta, ok. 30 m użytkowych, będzie stryszkiem. W sumie po podłodze jest 150m  ::-(:  A zrobić podłogę musimy bo jest to jeden z warunków do uruchomienia kolejnej, ostatniej transzy kredytu.

----------


## dusiaka

> Słuhajcie ile płaciliscie za przyłacze wody do celow budowlanych? jak razem z kanalizą to ile za całośc?


*[email protected]* - Nie wiem, czy to pomoże: u nas nie ma kanalizacji (będziemy robić przydomową oczyszczalnię), ale woda była ciągnięta od drogi przed działka i zrobiona jest studzienka - w sumie koszt 3 918 pln.

----------


## Esiak

> Słuhajcie ile płaciliscie za przyłacze wody do celow budowlanych? jak razem z kanalizą to ile za całośc?


5300 netto z kanalizą...

----------


## [email protected]

Esiak, a ja rozpaczałam przy 3750, o rany ::-(:

----------


## [email protected]

Dusiaka, powiem Ci tak, przypomniałam sobie. Najtaniej wychodzi wykładzina na grubym filcu. Ja mialam tak połozona na pietrze u dzieci. Nie wiem tylko jak ze strychem sie komponuje? ale w koncu zawsze ja kiedys mozesz zmienic

----------


## Esiak

> Esiak, a ja rozpaczałam przy 3750, o rany


stawki są i po 10 tys...
istna mafia...

----------


## [email protected]

> stawki są i po 10 tys...
> istna mafia...


to jakas maskara, w koncu ile to pracy. Daj spokoj.. :WTF:

----------


## nita83

> Słuhajcie ile płaciliscie za przyłacze wody do celow budowlanych? jak razem z kanalizą to ile za całośc?


bez kanalizy 1800 zł za podłączenie i założenie licznika, była woda przy drodze

----------


## [email protected]

OOOOO, a jeszcze elektryka. Elektryk mi dzisiaj powiedział ze dom 230m2 bedzie mnie kosztował 20.000 z materiałem. Jak dla mnie to znowu jakas chora cena. Mowi ze 4 dni bedzie robił :mad:

----------


## [email protected]

> bez kanalizy 1800 zł


Dziekuje pieknie, ja lama jedna nie dopytałam czy moja cena to z kanaliza z wrazenia :bash:  ale Ty juz moje rejony, to bede sie trzymała tego ze z

----------


## Esiak

> Dziekuje pieknie, ja lama jedna nie dopytałam czy moja cena to z kanaliza z wrazenia ale Ty juz moje rejony, to bede sie trzymała tego ze z


wszystko zależy jeszcze do jakiego dostawcy się podłączasz...
w rejonach Poznania rządzi aquanet i stawki są zabójcze... firma goli kasę za wydanie warunków technicznych i za uzgodnienia projektu technicznego, który sama musisz zrobić... moja cena zawiera już projekt kanalizy jak i przyłącza wody, a to są kwoty rzędu 800-1000zł...

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

> OOOOO, a jeszcze elektryka. Elektryk mi dzisiaj powiedział ze dom 230m2 bedzie mnie kosztował 20.000 z materiałem. Jak dla mnie to znowu jakas chora cena. Mowi ze 4 dni bedzie robił


U nas przy 170 m2 elektryka wyniesie około 7000  tys. (w tym 3 tyś. robocizna): przy czym wszystkie kable schowane w ścianach i zaklejone, 3x2,5 750V z przejściem na 3x1,5, siłowe w garażu, 380 kuchnia (piekarnik), 40 metrów kabla ziemnego do garażu na zewnątrz, zabezpieczenia (porażeniowe, przepięciówka), tablica metalowa, RTV z osobną skrzynką (100m koncentryka na 4 pomieszczenia osobno)... Rzetelnie, bez kłamstwa na materiale i robociźnie.

----------


## [email protected]

> U nas przy 170 m2 elektryka wyniesie około 7000  tys. (w tym 3 tyś. robocizna): przy czym wszystkie kable schowane w ścianach i zaklejone, 3x2,5 750V z przejściem na 3x1,5, siłowe w garażu, 380 kuchnia (piekarnik), 40 metrów kabla ziemnego do garażu na zewnątrz, zabezpieczenia (porażeniowe, przepięciówka), tablica metalowa, RTV z osobną skrzynką (100m koncentryka na 4 pomieszczenia osobno)... Rzetelnie, bez kłamstwa na materiale i robociźnie.


analogicznie, u mnie wypada w okolicach 13.000 i do ok 15.000 uznam ze stawka ze ok, ale 20.000 :bash:  Jeszcze budowa się nie zaczeła a ja wale głowa w mur jak wyzej :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> wszystko zależy jeszcze do jakiego dostawcy się podłączasz...
> w rejonach Poznania rządzi aquanet i stawki są zabójcze... firma goli kasę za wydanie warunków technicznych i za uzgodnienia projektu technicznego, który sama musisz zrobić... moja cena zawiera już projekt kanalizy jak i przyłącza wody, a to są kwoty rzędu 800-1000zł...


oo to ja w Szczecinie warunki mam wydawane bez kasy :wink:  projekt mi robi architekt w cenie projektu. Mam samo podłaczenie, które zreszta robią pracownicy w ramach fuch :sad:

----------


## bury_kocur

[email protected] - woda 2000, kanaliza 1000 -  ciągnięte z drogi (w sumie ok 10 m). Jedno i drugie wyprowadzone w domu na miejscach docelowych, czyli kanaliza do pionu w łazience, woda do kotłowni (i licznik założony).

----------


## [email protected]

> [email protected] - woda 2000, kanaliza 1000 -  ciągnięte z drogi (w sumie ok 10 m). Jedno i drugie wyprowadzone w domu na miejscach docelowych, czyli kanaliza do pionu w łazience, woda do kotłowni (i licznik założony).


ale w domu wyprowadzili Ci juz po zbudowaniu, tak? a najpierw woda budowlana?

----------


## bury_kocur

Nie, na razie mam fundamenty, ale woda i kanaliza są wyprowadzone tam, gdzie docelowo mają być. Tyle że umowa z wodociągami jest na razie na wodę budowlaną, a potem tylko doliczą ścieki, jak już będzie zbudowane co jest w planie  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Nie, na razie mam fundamenty, ale woda i kanaliza są wyprowadzone tam, gdzie docelowo mają być. Tyle że umowa z wodociągami jest na razie na wodę budowlaną, a potem tylko doliczą ścieki, jak już będzie zbudowane co jest w planie


AAAAA, no własnie, ja dopiero bede miała lana płyte na palach, dlatego mam dylemat gdzie doprowadzić. A boje sie ze jak juz zapłacę to pozniej tyle ich zobacze i dalej bede ciagneła sama. No nic, zobaczymy jak bedzie

----------


## tomanek4

> wszystko zależy jeszcze do jakiego dostawcy się podłączasz...
> w rejonach Poznania rządzi aquanet i stawki są zabójcze... firma goli kasę za wydanie warunków technicznych i za uzgodnienia projektu technicznego, który sama musisz zrobić... moja cena zawiera już projekt kanalizy jak i przyłącza wody, a to są kwoty rzędu 800-1000zł...


No zgadza się, ja za projekt przyłącza wody i kanalizy płaciłem 800pln  :sad:

----------


## marta&robert

Hmm... dobrze miać własną studnię... Choć ona też kosztowała trochę  :cool:  
Za to kazalizacji nie mamy wcale i to mnie martwi akurat.

----------


## [email protected]

> Hmm... dobrze miać własną studnię... Choć ona też kosztowała trochę  
> Za to kazalizacji nie mamy wcale i to mnie martwi akurat.


Marta ja mieszkałam z szambem :big grin:  4 lata i uwierz mi to nie jest zaden dyskomfort. Nie martw sie :big grin:

----------


## marta&robert

Dzięki za pocieszenie, *[email protected] *  A ja się właśnie zdołowałam - policzyłam stal na fundamenty i wylewki pod taras i wejście - 7,5 tys brutto.  :jaw drop: Można usiąść. A przecież to tylko "trochę" żelastwa  :wink: 
...i to jeszcze nie jest cała stal, której będziemy potrzebować.....

----------


## [email protected]

> Dzięki za pocieszenie, *[email protected] *  A ja się właśnie zdołowałam - policzyłam stal na fundamenty i wylewki pod taras i wejście - 7,5 tys brutto. Można usiąść. A przecież to tylko "trochę" żelastwa 
> ...i to jeszcze nie jest cała stal, której będziemy potrzebować.....


Pamietam ze stal tez była przykrym zaskoczeiem przy 1 budowie, teraz tez bedzie pewnie ::-(:

----------


## slawas86

> Esiak, a ja rozpaczałam przy 3750, o rany


kanaliza 1800 w tym rury od studni do domu, ale muszę sam wykopać i je ułożyć
woda niecały 1000 zł w tym materiał, robocizna i ryczałt wody na okres budowy

więc widzę ze ceny mam całkiem znośne :smile:

----------


## R&K

> OOOOO, a jeszcze elektryka. Elektryk mi dzisiaj powiedział ze dom 230m2 bedzie mnie kosztował 20.000 z materiałem. Jak dla mnie to znowu jakas chora cena. Mowi ze 4 dni bedzie robił


mi elektryk mowił tak .... zwykły domek 120-140 m2 4 tys robocizna 4 tys materialy 
zaczelismy robic i ok 6,5 a moze wiecj wyszlo mi za materialy i odrobine wiecej wziąłem za robocizne

----------


## [email protected]

R&K to znowu ja zawyzajac powinnam dać 16.000 a nie 20.000 ::-(:  niby to bardzo dobry fachowiec, ale nie podoba mnie sie to w ogole

----------


## [email protected]

> kanaliza 1800 w tym rury od studni do domu, ale muszę sam wykopać i je ułożyć
> woda niecały 1000 zł w tym materiał, robocizna i ryczałt wody na okres budowy
> 
> więc widzę ze ceny mam całkiem znośne


No znosne, znosne, u mnie chcieli 4500 na poczatku, ale z oburzenia mnie wbiło w podłoge

----------


## rafus12

Podpowiedzcie jak zrobic brame.
A mianowicie: od frontu mam siatke na kolkach drewnianych- z trzech stron od sasiadow solidna siatke na podmurowce.
Od frotnu chce zrobic brame - przymocowana na drut wiazalkowy,
1 Jak daleko musze sie z nia odsumac od granicy?
2. Jaka powinna byc szerokosc takiej bramy?
Czy to ma sens?

----------


## autorus

A to efekt końcowy zalewania ław  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Wygląda fantastycznie - prawie jak kręgi w zbożu  :wink:  zresztą sama kopuła też będzie kosmiczna.
A ile stali i betonu w to poszło, tak z ciekawości?

----------


## lilly20

*autorus*  ale super wyglądają te ławy!!!!  Zajefajny będzie Twój dom a raczej kopuły  :wink:  Gratuluję pomysłu i odwagi!

----------


## rafus12

Podpowiedzcie jak wykonac brame w ogrodzeniu z siatki na palikach.
Myslalem zeby przy uzyciu desek szalunkowych wykonam dwie polowki kopertowe i jakos wzmocnie slupki (moze podleje betonem) gdzie bedzie brama umocowana.
Szkoda mi tych desek - zaraz sie przydadza do szalowania law.
Ktos ma jakies doswiadczenia?

----------


## mkslonik

*autorus* wyrąbiście się zapowiada ten domek pełen kosmos

----------


## aksamitka

autorus fajnie to wygląda  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> *autorus*  ale super wyglądają te ławy!!!!  Zajefajny będzie Twój dom a raczej kopuły  Gratuluję pomysłu i odwagi!


Rewelacja. Wielkie gratulacje!!!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

masz gosciu fantazje i rozmach  :smile:  niezmiennie kibicuje. jak tam problem z cegla? rozwiazales?

----------


## autorus

ccegla jest na horyzoncie, tzn z polecenia mam kontakt na taka z 1.3zl, ale to drogo niestety, znalazlem tez inna u siebie w castoramie za 88 gr, spisalem producenta i napisalem do niego mail. 5a cegla jest przyzwoita.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> ccegla jest na horyzoncie, tzn z polecenia mam kontakt na taka z 1.3zl, ale to drogo niestety, znalazlem tez inna u siebie w castoramie za 88 gr, spisalem producenta i napisalem do niego mail. 5a cegla jest przyzwoita.



w jakiej ona ma byc klasie?  zwykla pelna rozumiem ?

----------


## kupiecjudex



----------


## autorus

zwykła pełna kl 15, w castoramie jest po 88gr

----------


## marta&robert

*autorus*! Twój fundament wygląda jak dzieło sztuki! Szok!!  :wave:  


A u nas dziś geodeta wytyczył fundamenty i wiem już jak daleko (a raczej jak blisko  :sad: ) domu rosną moje drzewka: brzoza i sosenk. Wprawdzie jest lepiej niż myślałam, ale mąż i tak chce je usunąć. A ja nie chcę. Tak, jak miałam nadzieję wypadają dokładnie przed oknem w kuchni. Tak to wygląda:
 

Dlaczego, dlaczego nie przesunęliśmy domu o metr w stronę ulicy??  :bash: 

A może ktoś ma ochotę podnieść mnie na duchu, i powiedzieć, że mogą tak rosnąć. Jeśli tak, to śmiało..  :wink:  Taśmy wyznaczają oś fundamentu. Drzewo wypada z tej strony domu, przed pierwszym oknem od strony filara (tylko u nas ta część będzie wyciągnięta w stronę ogrodu):

----------


## nita83

*marta&robert*  jak dla mnie drzewka rewelacja, oczywiście że mogą zostać, być może  z moją wyobraźnią coś nie tak ale nie wydaje mi się by przeszkadzały za bardzo

----------


## marta&robert

*nita83* miód na moje serce  :big grin:  A jednak obawiam się, że za jakiś czas będą tak duże że będą zagrażały domowi, a najgorzej że będą zasłaniały światło w pokojach nad kuchnią i mogą tam nieźle hałasować przy wietrze. A może nie?? A może można po prostu przycinać gałęzie od strony domu i już?

----------


## S.P.

> OOOOO, a jeszcze elektryka. Elektryk mi dzisiaj powiedział ze dom 230m2 bedzie mnie kosztował 20.000 z materiałem. Jak dla mnie to znowu jakas chora cena. Mowi ze 4 dni bedzie robił


U mnie elektryka już zrobiona. Dom ma 200 m z garażem. Koszt 17000 i byłam na taką kwotę przygotowana. Fachowiec jest pierwszorzędny, kabla mam tyle, że oszaleć można, pełna elektronika. Myślę, że w Szczecinie są takie ceny po prostu. Dodam, że mój kierownik budowy powiedział, że tak doskonale wykonanej instalacji na oczy nie widział i nawet w domu tak nie ma. Każdy kolejny wykonawca podziwiał a namiary wzięło już mnóstwo ludzi.

----------


## [email protected]

> *nita83* miód na moje serce  A jednak obawiam się, że za jakiś czas będą tak duże że będą zagrażały domowi, a najgorzej że będą zasłaniały światło w pokojach nad kuchnią i mogą tam nieźle hałasować przy wietrze. A może nie?? A może można po prostu przycinać gałęzie od strony domu i już?


Marta ja Cie nie pocieszę ::-(:  Mialam taka brzozke przy domku, z brzózki zrobiła sie brzoza. Zasłoniła okno w łazience, zgnił mi dach w miejscu gdzie spadały liscie. A kawałek ogrodu pod brzoska szlag trafił, bo ciagle walczyłam z liscie które spadaja. Wiem co czujesz, sama walczyłam o nią, a po latach załowałam jak cholera. Zadnych drzew przy samym domu, plus podobno ściagaja pioruny

----------


## [email protected]

> U mnie elektryka już zrobiona. Dom ma 200 m z garażem. Koszt 17000 i byłam na taką kwotę przygotowana. Fachowiec jest pierwszorzędny, kabla mam tyle, że oszaleć można, pełna elektronika. Myślę, że w Szczecinie są takie ceny po prostu. Dodam, że mój kierownik budowy powiedział, że tak doskonale wykonanej instalacji na oczy nie widział i nawet w domu tak nie ma. Każdy kolejny wykonawca podziwiał a namiary wzięło już mnóstwo ludzi.


Dasz mi namiary na priva?

----------


## hetman77

Cześć,

I ja się pochwalę - ruszyła budowa pełną gębom  :smile:  

Chudziak:


I ławy:  

Już zalane, ale nie mam jeszcze zdjęć  :smile: 

Problemów dużo ale w miarę do przodu  :smile: 

Powiedzcie czy na etapie ław i scian fundamentowych wstawiacie kanalizę?

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

My zamierzamy przyłączyć się do kanalizy na etapie fundamentów, tak nam doradzili panowie, którzy będą u nas to robić.

----------


## hetman77

Ja będę miał szambo, więc się zastanawiam czy jest sens teraz się bawić i rozgrzebywać obok domu kolejną dziurę...




> My zamierzamy przyłączyć się do kanalizy na etapie fundamentów, tak nam doradzili panowie, którzy będą u nas to robić.

----------


## DanielN

> U mnie elektryka już zrobiona. Dom ma 200 m z garażem. Koszt 17000 i byłam na taką kwotę przygotowana. Fachowiec jest pierwszorzędny, kabla mam tyle, że oszaleć można, pełna elektronika. Myślę, że w Szczecinie są takie ceny po prostu. Dodam, że mój kierownik budowy powiedział, że tak doskonale wykonanej instalacji na oczy nie widział i nawet w domu tak nie ma. Każdy kolejny wykonawca podziwiał a namiary wzięło już mnóstwo ludzi.


Poproszę o namiary i jeżeli to możliwe, to kilka fotek.

----------


## S.P.

Gosia, DanielN wysyłam na priv.

----------


## ulka76

A to i ja się pochwalę postępami



wczoraj  zalali drugi strop, trochę pogoda przeszkadzała 
ale jakoś się udało wklepać 14 kubików betonu

----------


## S.P.

ulka76, brawo!! Miło patrzeć jak domki rosną.
U mnie koniec tynków, po niedzieli wchodzi hydraulik. Czasami nie dowierzam, że 9 marca zalałam ławę. Coraz bardziej wierzę w ten koniec października.

----------


## kupiecjudex

A jak zabieraliście się do planowania elektryki? My dziś na budowie byliśmy to rozplanować i były problemy gdzie włącznik gdzie wyłącznik na dwa czy na jeden itd,

----------


## ceel

> *nita83* miód na moje serce  A jednak obawiam się, że za jakiś czas będą tak duże że będą zagrażały domowi, a najgorzej że będą zasłaniały światło w pokojach nad kuchnią i mogą tam nieźle hałasować przy wietrze. A może nie?? A może można po prostu przycinać gałęzie od strony domu i już?


Brzoza szybko rośnie tą wytnij a jutro zasadź nową tam gdzie Ci pasuje  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> ulka76, brawo!! Miło patrzeć jak domki rosną.
> U mnie koniec tynków, po niedzieli wchodzi hydraulik. Czasami nie dowierzam, że 9 marca zalałam ławę. Coraz bardziej wierzę w ten koniec października.


bo sie uda i świeta w nowym domu będą :Smile: Zazdroszczę bardzo

----------


## S.P.

> A jak zabieraliście się do planowania elektryki? My dziś na budowie byliśmy to rozplanować i były problemy gdzie włącznik gdzie wyłącznik na dwa czy na jeden itd,


To jest dość proste. W każdym projekcie domu masz projekt elektryki. Ponieważ od wbicia łopaty do stanu surowego mija zwykle około 3 miesięcy jest to świetny czas na przemyślenia i własne poprawki. Jeśli chodzi o projekt instalacji w kuchni, to mi zrobił go mi architekt wnętrz przy projekcie kuchni. Zrobił do tego projekt instalacji wod-kan, bo to jest standard przy tego typu usługach. Elektrycy wykonali to co do centymetra ale zostawili spory zapas kabla, gdyby coś się "Inwestorce" nagle odmieniło  :wink: . W salonie i w pokojach chłopaków gniazda tv, int, etc są wykonane w dwóch miejscach, bo wiadomo graty zawsze można przestawiać, a przedłużaczy mój elektryk nie uznaje i wszystko musi być corect, żeby wstydu i pożaru nie było. 
Gwarantuje ci, że w dwa wieczory powstanie ci projekt instalacji jak marzenie. Poza tym dobry elektryk zawsze napakuje więcej gniazd tak na wszelki wypadek. Przełączniki zaś zawsze robi jako podwójne, przecież można to skorygować przy instalacji osprzętu. No i bardzo ważna sprawa, mój elektryk wyliczył mi osprzęt co do jednego, każdą osłonkę, każdy przełącznik i inne bzdury. Nic nie zostało, niczego nie zabrakło. 
Z najczystszym sumieniem powiem, że jest to prawdziwy fachowiec, najlepszy jaki kiedykolwiek przez moje wszystkie miejsca zamieszkania się przewinął. Po prostu czapki z głów.

----------


## S.P.

A tak wygląda moja Kaliope 2 z dachóweczką. Dachówka to allegra 9 antracyt z Koramica.

----------


## bury_kocur

Ja sobie zaprojektowałam elektrykę sama, tak jak pisze *S.P*. Jeden wieczór i po sprawie (wbrew pozorom, nie każdy projekt zawiera instalacje  :wink:  - u nas w Starostwie to wcale nie jest wymagane do PnB). Zatem usiadłam i rozplanowałam wszystkie gniazda i włączniki, przy czym zawsze dobrze podzielić na 2 obwody te większe ilości w jednym miejscu, a gniazdka dać z jakimś zapasem - i co do ilości, i co do miejsc. No i zastanowić się nad włącznikami schodowymi nie tylko przy schodach - np jeśli korytarz jest długi, to też dobry patent.

----------


## tomanek4

> A tak wygląda moja Kaliope 2 z dachóweczką. Dachówka to allegra 9 antracyt z Koramica.


Fajnie wygląda antracyntowa, ja wybrałem allegra 9 monza trentino, taka wiśniowa  :wink: 
Na razie dopiero wciągnięta na dach...

----------


## rafus12

Musze w ciagu najblizszych 2 tygodni wybrac material: walkowalem juz wiele.
Jak byscie porownali "gazobeton" z Ytong 24cm - czy warto doplacac do Ytonga?
pozdr
rafus

----------


## Blechert

Zamiast brzozy polecam platana. Brzoza śmieci niemiłosiernie. Ostatnio bardzo cieszy mnie w ogrodzie aralia i buk purpurowy.

----------


## marta&robert

> Marta ja Cie nie pocieszę Mialam taka brzozke przy domku, z brzózki zrobiła sie brzoza. Zasłoniła okno w łazience, zgnił mi dach w miejscu gdzie spadały liscie. A kawałek ogrodu pod brzoska szlag trafił, bo ciagle walczyłam z liscie które spadaja. Wiem co czujesz, sama walczyłam o nią, a po latach załowałam jak cholera. Zadnych drzew przy samym domu, plus podobno ściagaja pioruny


Jak to *zgnił Ci dach*??!! Jak to możliwe?? To z czego był dach i czym pokryty i jaki kąt dachu, bo może to ma znaczenie? I jak blisko rosła? O ogród pod nią sie nie martwię, bo nic tam nie planuję prócz trawy. Okna w kuchni tez nie zasłoni, bo to duże okno. Dzięki za odpowiedź i prosze o więcej szczegółów!  :smile: 




> Brzoza szybko rośnie tą wytnij a jutro zasadź nową tam gdzie Ci pasuje


 O tym też już myślałam. Żeby zasadzić drugą metr dalej. Tylko zanim urośnie trzeba będzie poczekać...
Ale wczoraj widziałam trzy wielkie brzozy rosnące metr przed ścianą (pół metra przed krawędzią dachu) parterowego budynku. Budynek wyglądał w porządku, brzozy też.  :wink: 
Sama nie wiem, chyba zostawię drzewa póki co i zobaczę jak to będzie wyglądało gdy już dom stanie.

* hetman77*, *ulka76* gratuluje postępów  :smile:  Też bym już chciała.... Ale już niedługo  :big grin:

----------


## Danonki

u nas elektryka przy 120m2 (ze skosami) + 24m2 garaz wyjdzie z materiałem ok 8tys. 
I w naszym projekcie nie było elektryki, wszystko musieliśmy sami rozplanować i z jednym było łatwiej z innym trudniej.
Największy problem miałam z łązienkami  :big grin:   Czy będzie dobrze - okaże się.

Brzoza. też nam się marzy, ale te liście - może coś podobnego ale jednak innego wybierzemy przed dom, a brzozy za domem dwie i za kilka lat hamak się powiesi  :big grin: 

Szambo - robimy w tym tygodniu jakoś wtorek, środa,a  studnie kopiemy w piątek  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Jak to *zgnił Ci dach*??!! Jak to możliwe?? To z czego był dach i czym pokryty i jaki kąt dachu, bo może to ma znaczenie? I jak blisko rosła? O ogród pod nią sie nie martwię, bo nic tam nie planuję prócz trawy. Okna w kuchni tez nie zasłoni, bo to duże okno. Dzięki za odpowiedź i prosze o więcej szczegółów!


 na dachu miałam wiór osikowy :Smile:  kat 40 stopni. Brzoza tez wykonczy trawe, tj liscie. Brzoza rosła ok 1 m od budynku.

----------


## [email protected]

> u nas elektryka przy 120m2 (ze skosami) + 24m2 garaz wyjdzie z materiałem ok 8tys. 
> I w naszym projekcie nie było elektryki, wszystko musieliśmy sami rozplanować i z jednym było łatwiej z innym trudniej.
> Największy problem miałam z łązienkami   Czy będzie dobrze - okaże się.
> 
> Brzoza. też nam się marzy, ale te liście - może coś podobnego ale jednak innego wybierzemy przed dom, a brzozy za domem dwie i za kilka lat hamak się powiesi 
> 
> Szambo - robimy w tym tygodniu jakoś wtorek, środa,a  studnie kopiemy w piątek


to mozna pwoiedziec ze cena elektryki jest zblizona w miare u wszystkich :wink:  tylko te 20.000 z kosmosu

----------


## S.P.

> Musze w ciagu najblizszych 2 tygodni wybrac material: walkowalem juz wiele.
> Jak byscie porownali "gazobeton" z Ytong 24cm - czy warto doplacac do Ytonga?
> pozdr
> rafus


Ja buduję z Solbetu 24 i jestem zadowolona, dobra cena i jakość.
Tomanek, jaki ty maś śliczny domek, kolor dachówki idealny do twojego domku  :smile: .

----------


## marta&robert

> na dachu miałam wiór osikowy kat 40 stopni. Brzoza tez wykonczy trawe, tj liscie. Brzoza rosła ok 1 m od budynku.


OK, to sie uspokoilam. U mnie bedzie dachowka ceramiczna, to raczej nic nie zgnije. A trawnik - hmm - moj brat ma trzy brzozy i trawnikowi nie szkodza. Nic, zobacze co bedzie jak stanie dom, wtedy ja ew. usune. Poki co niech rosnie.

My juz mamy przyczepe mieszkalna dla budowlancow (jutro jade ja posprzatac, bo ostatnio sluzyla za skladowisko rupieci...), i za trzy dni startujemy z budowa (oby!). Mialo byc dzisiaj, ale cos tam sie przesunelo. 
Nadal jednak nie podjelismy decyzji z czego budowac. Mialy byc silikaty, ale wczoraj znow sie zaczelam zastanawiac czy beton komorkowy nie jest lepszy? Sama nie wiem. Cena (jak patrzylam na allegro) jest praktycznie taka sama, z betonu szybciej i latwiej sie buduje i ma lepsza izolacyjnosc, wiec mozna dac mniej styropianu (a nie bardzo chce miec sciany o gruboscie 60 cm), no ale silikaty sa zdrowsze, oddychaja (moze to nie bez znaczenia przy rekuperacji - czytalam o problemach z wilgotnoscia w domach z WM), i akumuluja cieplo - co ma znaczenie przy grzaniu pradem. Sama nie wiem i nawet nie zamierzam tu walkowac tego tematu, ale jak ktos chce jakas mysl podrzucic, to chetnie przeczytam  :smile:

----------


## cronin

Marta&Robert a jakim cudem miałoby ci wyjść te 60 cm ściany? 24 gazobeton + max 20 cm styro, łącznie 44 cm, te same grubości dajesz przy silikatach.

----------


## Arturo72

> Mialy byc silikaty, ale wczoraj znow sie zaczelam zastanawiac czy beton komorkowy nie jest lepszy? Sama nie wiem. Cena (jak patrzylam na allegro) jest praktycznie taka sama, z betonu szybciej i latwiej sie buduje i ma lepsza izolacyjnosc, wiec mozna dac mniej styropianu (a nie bardzo chce miec sciany o gruboscie 60 cm)


Są też silikaty gr.18cm które są zdecydowanie tańsze od BK 24cm,druga sprawa,że na silikaty daje się jedynie 2-3cm więcej styropianu,żeby ściana miała podobny współczynnik przenikania ciepła jak BK.Przy 18+22cm z silikatów współczynnik ścian będzie taki sam jak przy 24+20cm z BK a ściana cieńsza i tańsza  :wink:

----------


## max-maniacy

no właśnie mamy ten sam dylemat. w projekcie jest silka, ale dużo osób doradza BK. podobno łatwiej się muruje. 
silikaty, podobno strasznie trudne w obróbce. 
no i póki co nie zdecydowaliśmy, ale mąż bardziej przychyla się ku BK. już nawet dzwonił po hurtowniach pytać o cenę Ytonga i Solbetu.

----------


## aksuda

a ja chce wam pokazać nasza wiechę nie wiem czy ktoś już poruszał ten temat, zazwyczaj wiechy które widziałam to trochę kwiatów i gałązek ale może się mylę
dlatego byłam mile zaskoczona naszą
Impreza przy tej okazji  była całkiem całkiem  :big lol: 

[/URL]

[/URL]

----------


## maggs1

nasi budowlańcy poradzili sobie z wiechą już po zalaniu ław  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

> no właśnie mamy ten sam dylemat. w projekcie jest silka, ale dużo osób doradza BK. podobno łatwiej się muruje.


My mamy pół na pół  :wink:  W projekcie silikaty, bo bardzo chciałam, ale dostałam tak dobrą cenę na ytonga, że z żalem skapitulowałam i ściany zewnętrzne są z niego, a tylko działowe z silikatów. Wpływ na decyzję miała głównie cena - nie tylko samego materiału, bo to łatwiej przełknąć, ale i robocizny - nasi wykonawcy uznali, że skoro na mkw wchodzi 8,33 ytongów, a bloczków silikatowych 18, to i cena za wymurowanie ścian powinna odpowiednio podskoczyć.  A poza tym - ściany zewnętrzne będą cieplejsze, a wewnętrzne lepiej izolujące akustycznie  :wink:  I wilk syty, i owca cała.

----------


## [email protected]

> a ja chce wam pokazać nasza wiechę nie wiem czy ktoś już poruszał ten temat, zazwyczaj wiechy które widziałam to trochę kwiatów i gałązek ale może się mylę
> dlatego byłam mile zaskoczona naszą


 Ja miałam przepiekna wiechę z lisci debu i jarzebiny, mistrzostwo swiata to było

----------


## rafus12

Bury kocie  :big grin: 
Czy mozna wiedziec jaka to dobra cena na Ytonga? Moze byc na priva, jak wolisz. Ja za tydzien musze tez zamowic.
Czy zamawiacie u producenta czy w lokalnym skladzie?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bury_kocur

*Rafus12* - odpisałam :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

> Ja tam nie zauważyłem,żeby silikat był ciężki w obróbce,bardzo fajnie się klei,ściany szybko powstawały,odpadu minimalna ilość,dwie taczki max


gdzieś czytalam, że strasznie twardy i ciężko go ciąć. ale osobistych żadnych doświadczeń nie mamy.

----------


## Arturo72

> gdzieś czytalam, że strasznie twardy i ciężko go ciąć. ale osobistych żadnych doświadczeń nie mamy.


U mnie chłopaki złego słowa pod tym względem nie powiedzieli a wręcz przeciwnie,wg nich bardzo fajnie się robiło,lepiej niż z BK  :smile: Z tym,że ekipa orócz kielni musi posiadać inne narzędzia budowlane  :wink: Cięli bloczki kątówką.

----------


## bury_kocur

Bociany, podzielcie się doświadczeniem. Kto z Was robił lub planuje siatkę zbrojeniową w chudziaku? W projekcie tego nie mam, ale ekipa mówi, że koniecznie. Nie zamierzam się spierać, w sumie wydaje mi się to dość dobrym pomysłem, ale jestem ciekawa jak było u Was. I czy macie to w projektach?

----------


## lilly20

Pomysł dobry, nie zaszkodzi na pewno. Nie mam siatki w projekcie ale za to mamy wieniec i tak zostawiliśmy.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Bociany, podzielcie się doświadczeniem. Kto z Was robił lub planuje siatkę zbrojeniową w chudziaku? W projekcie tego nie mam, ale ekipa mówi, że koniecznie. Nie zamierzam się spierać, w sumie wydaje mi się to dość dobrym pomysłem, ale jestem ciekawa jak było u Was. I czy macie to w projektach?


Pomysł dobry, ale pewnie ekipa chcę się zabezpieczyć za Twoje pieniadze, na wypadek gdyby źle zagęścili piasek pod chudziakiem.

----------


## cronin

zgłupiałam już, jaką mieliście stawkę VAT przy betonie? 8 czy 23%? bo mnie wychodzi że to zależy od widzimisię betoniarni

----------


## plusfoto

Zależy co Ci wpiszą na fakturę. Jak sam beton to 23 a jak  usługę np. wylanie stropu czy tym podobnie to 8

----------


## autorus

A niby do czego? W chudziak zzbrojenie?  Pierwsze slysze.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

u nas nie ma zadnego zbrojenia, ani w projekcie ani fizycznie. wylalismy na pozadnie ubity piasek (140 kilka ton, wsypywane i ubiejane warstwami, podlewane woda, w sumie ok 1000mm warstwy piasku, zasypnego na rodzimym nosnym piachu po zdjeciu humusu) 10cm B20 ktory zawibrowalem listwa wibracyjna spalinowa. pojawily sie 2 pekniecia

----------


## lilly20

Te pęknięcia to może nie pęknięcia a zwykły skurcz betonu, który powstał przy schnięciu płyty? Też mamy coś w rodzaju rys na płycie i stropie. Kierbud określił to właśnie jako skurcz betonu  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

Cześć.
Wczoraj się dowiedziałam, że nasza [email protected] :mad: @@ :mad: @@  :mad:  ekipa nie przyjedzie. Nawet nie chce mi się gadać.

----------


## [email protected]

> Cześć.
> Wczoraj się dowiedziałam, że nasza [email protected]@@@@  ekipa nie przyjedzie. Nawet nie chce mi się gadać.


 Marta, głaski slę...współczuję. Poszukaj na forum szybko innej

----------


## lilly20

Tak to jest z ekipami, nabiorą roboty a poźniej nie wiedzą jak się z wszystkim wyrobić!!! To jest wkurzające, tylko czy uda Ci się teraz w sezonie kogoś znaleźć ?! My też mamy już dłuższy przestój na budowie. Trochę na nasze życzenie, bo baaardzo nam się nie spieszy, SSO ma być do końca września więc się nie gorączkuję a z drugiej strony chcę już mieć dach!!!  :mad:

----------


## marta&robert

Nie dość, że nie mamy domu, to jeszcze wpędziliśmy się w koszty. Kupiliśmy bez sensu przyczepę (pieniądze w błoto), w której mieli mieszkać i wytyczyliśmy już fundamenty, a te kołki przecież nie mogą tkwić w ziemi w nieskończoność. Jestem wściekła i mam dość. Najgorsze, że to byłó załatwiane przez rodzinę mojego męża. I tak nas wyrolował. Kurde!
I chyba nie chodziło o to, że wzięli inna robotę, tylko nie dostali wizy co "coś przeskrobali" - zresztą nie wiem, może to też kłamstwo. Co za różnica. Tyle miesięcy czekania!
To naprawdę dołujące.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Jak byś w stosownym czasie podpisała pisemną umowę, mogłabyś dochodzić swego, a tak to tylko denerwować się możesz.
I co to wogóle że by ekipy za granicą szukać, jak by u nas nie było pod dostatkiem. Nawet jak by pobudowali, a coś by spieprzyli to nigdy byś ich nie znalazła.
Tak maż nauczkę, może w pzyszłym roku postawicie ten dom, podpisując teraz pisemną umowę z rzetelnym wykonawcą. Dobrego majstra z wolnym terminem  wtym roku to raczej nie znajdziecie, chyba że mu coś wypadnie co się czasami zdarza.
Szczerze Ci współczuję, ale czytając Twoje wcześniejsze posty można było przypuszczać że tak się skończy.
Takie doświadczenia uczą że nie można ufać ludziom, zwłaszcza budowlańcom, tym bardziej rodzinie bądź znajomym.

----------


## autorus

Odpowiednia ekipa to skarb, kto trafil na taka to wie.

----------


## R&K

marta&robet - chyba rewo polecal Wam swoja ekipę z centralnej polski ....

----------


## dusiaka

> Cześć.
> Wczoraj się dowiedziałam, że nasza [email protected]@@@@  ekipa nie przyjedzie. Nawet nie chce mi się gadać.





> Odpowiednia ekipa to skarb, kto trafil na taka to wie.


*Marta-*wpisałam się w Twoim dzienniku - szczerze polecam moją ekipę - to własnie ten skarb, o którym pisze autorus. Podjedź na budowę (macie do nas paręnaście km), sama zobaczysz. Mucha nie siada. Trzeba tylko pogadac jak stoją z terminami, ale jak już wejdą, to szybko postawią Twój domek.

----------


## marta&robert

> *Marta-*wpisałam się w Twoim dzienniku - szczerze polecam moją ekipę - to własnie ten skarb, o którym pisze autorus. Podjedź na budowę (macie do nas paręnaście km), sama zobaczysz. Mucha nie siada. Trzeba tylko pogadac jak stoją z terminami, ale jak już wejdą, to szybko postawią Twój domek.


Dzięki  :smile: 

*kupiecjudex* czy nie uważasz, że w tej sytuacji mógłbyś sobie odpuścić złoślwości? 

*R&K* chyba Ty mi polecałeś swoją ekipe, ale jak dzwoniłam miesiąc temu, to mieli wolny wrzesień...

----------


## kupiecjudex

To nie jest złośliwość, tylko realna ocena rzeczywistości. Gdybyś miała majstra z Polski i podpisaną z nim umowę w której za nieterminowość zaplacić by musiał kary umowne, albo wynajęła byś inną ekipę za ekstra kasę na jego koszt, to by przyszedl napewno w terminie albo przed. Tak to u nas jest że ekipa budowlana liczy się tyko z tym żeby mieć ciągłość pracy, dlatego biorą tego tyle że potem nienadążają i zawsze kogoś trzdeba wystawić, najlepiej tego z kim nie ma umowy i nie będzie dupy zawracał. Takie są realia z budowlańcami.
Na prawdę Ci współczuję, no ale co mleko się rozlało. Nie ma co mieć pretensji do rodziny męża, bo to nie zupełnie ich wina.
Ale znaleźć teraz inną dobrą ekipę, to trzeba mieć farta.
Ale się nie poddawaj, budowa to duże wyzwanie logistyczne, finansowe i ciągła wojna nerwów.
Gdyby coś to mogę Ci podać namiar na moją ekipę, na pewno byłabyś zadowolona, z tym że wątpię czy w tym roku wogóle jakiś termin mają , no i mają kawałek do Was.
Tak więc nie odbieraj moich wypowiedzi jako złośliwość, bo to nie było mim zamiarem, nie leży to w mojej naturze.
Powodzenia
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bury_kocur

*marta&robert*, no wspóczuję bardzo - to jest kicha, nie ma co ukrywać. Ale trzymam kciuki, żeby udało Wam się jednak znaleźć odpowiednią ekipę i na dobre rozpocząć budowę. Bardzo wierzę w szczęście - i życzę Wam optymistycznego podejścia do sytuacji, bo to, co miało się rypnąć, macie już za sobą  :big grin:  - teraz tylko może być lepiej.

----------


## R&K

> *R&K* chyba Ty mi polecałeś swoją ekipe, ale jak dzwoniłam miesiąc temu, to mieli wolny wrzesień...


ja nie - Rewo  - on ma ekipe z centrum Polski

----------


## R&K

> To nie jest złośliwość, tylko realna ocena rzeczywistości. Gdybyś miała majstra z Polski i podpisaną z nim umowę w której za nieterminowość zaplacić by musiał kary umowne, albo wynajęła byś inną ekipę za ekstra kasę na jego koszt, to by przyszedl napewno w terminie albo przed. ...


nie do końca jest tak - przeczytaj mój DB i moje perypetie z oknami - duża podkarpacka fabryka i nie wywiązali się z terminu - co z tego że zapłaciłem im ZADATEK a nie Zaliczke - mogłem rządać zwrotu kasy w 2x kwocie .... myślisz że bym ją otrzymał ?? 

nie miał bym ani okien ani kasy nawet tego zadatku nie mówiąc już o dwu krotności

----------


## lilly20

*marta* współczuję naprawdę! Bardzo ważne jest żeby spisać z ekipą/firmą bud. umowę i to szczegółową! Nasza ekipa jest świetna ale mają za daleko do Was  :sad:  i roboty multum. Życzę powodzenia i nie stresuj się za bardzo, czeka Cię jeszcze dość nerwów podczas budowy  :wink:  Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki, żeby jeszcze w tym sezonie udało się Wam kogoś zanleźć  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

No właśnie bo potem człowiek stoi przed dylemate, odpuszczam poczekam jeszcze trochę i będę miał okna, a jak pójdę na wojnę to okien nie będzie a nowa firma zrobi to dopiero za parę lub parenaście tychodni.
Dlatego wszyscy żerują na inwestorach, bo ci ostatni są w strategicznie gorszym położeniu.
Ale jak wszyscy będą kładli lachę, to to się nigdy nie zmieni.
Ja wiem że że może łatwo mi się pisze takie rzeczy, bo tego typu sprawy to trochę moja branża, ale niestety tak to realnie wygląda.
Mnie tam jakoś (przynajmniej do tej pory  :big grin: ) jeszcze żadna ekipa nie wystawiła. Mam nadzieję że tak zostanie, czego sobie i wszystkim życzę  :yes: 
Dekarz przyszedł miesiąc przed terminem, jeszcze musiałem go wstrzymywać, żeby z ekipą murarza nie pozabijali się  na budowie, miał skończyć 15 lipca dach od 6 czerwca już jest po robocie.
Ile mialem takich poleconych ekip ... ale jak chciałem podpisać umowę to nie chcieli bo po co ... a no po to żeby potem nie mieć do siebie pretensji i np bluzgami się nie obrzucać bo po co.

A z tym zadatkiem to R&K wydaje się czysta sprawa, ale do Sądu by trzeba iść, choć nie znam dokładnie stanu faktycznego, ani treści umowy a to jest decydujące do oceny. Twoj przykład też wskazuje że odpuściłeś dla świętego spokoju, ważne by budowa szła do przodu, oczywiście to jest priorytet, ale to nie zmienia faktu że takie podejście jest wykorzytywane przez ogólnie rzecz ujmując "budowlańców"..

----------


## m&m0123

> ...perypetie z oknami - duża podkarpacka fabryka i nie wywiązali się z terminu...


R&K, skad brales okna? Powoli sie zaczynam rozgladac...

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

Tak, tak najlepiej ze wszystkimi trzeba pisać umowę inie patrzeć na to, czy sa to znajomi, znajomych, czy nawet rodzina, jak się ma umowe w garści to i ekipa inaczej na Ciebie patrzy i bierze Cie pod uwage.
*Marta*- współczuje i trzymam kciuki, oby udało Wam się jak najlepiej wyjśc z tej sytuacji.


A może ktoś poleci jakoś ekipę, oczywiście dobrą z mazowieckiego?
Bo my zaczynamy szukać, tylko że na następny rok.

----------


## R&K

w wyniku opóźnienia otrzymałem z fabryki 3 rozwiązania / 3 propozycje + 4 była w postaci zerwania umowy i sądzenia się o zwrot zadatku w 2x kwocie 
wybrałem 1 z 3 rozwiązań które mi zaproponowano - jak to napisałeś - dla świętego spokoju - bo nawet gdybym się wycofał gdzie indziej musiał bym też czekać więc to już niczego nie zmieniło 
ale kusiło ... zwłaszcza kasa ... bo przedpłaciłem 90% zamówienia wiec i odszkodowanie byłoby spore ... 
okna zamawiałem w Szewpolu

----------


## kupiecjudex

Kurde ja też teraz analizuję oferty na okna, jak się zdecyduję zabiorę się za analizowanie umowy jaką pewnie mi podetkną, choć wolałbym napisać własną.
Oferta może się okazać nieatrakcyjna właśnie na tym etapie, cena i montarz to jeszcze nie wszysko.
A na okna to wbrew pozorom kupa kasy idzie zwłaszcza na drewniane.

----------


## nita83

*marta* ale fatalnie wyszło, ale nie poddawaj się, uszy do góry, najgorsze już za Tobą, będę trzymała kciuki

----------


## GraMar

> Cześć.
> Wczoraj się dowiedziałam, że nasza [email protected]@@@@  ekipa nie przyjedzie. Nawet nie chce mi się gadać.


Sprawdź umowę z nimi, może zapisami umowy /karami za jej zerwanie/ zmusisz ich do podjęcia się zobowiązania. Pozdrawiam i współczuję.

----------


## ceel

> Tak to jest z ekipami, nabiorą roboty a poźniej nie wiedzą jak się z wszystkim wyrobić!!! To jest wkurzające, tylko czy uda Ci się teraz w sezonie kogoś znaleźć ?! My też mamy już dłuższy przestój na budowie. Trochę na nasze życzenie, bo baaardzo nam się nie spieszy, SSO ma być do końca września więc się nie gorączkuję a z drugiej strony chcę już mieć dach!!!


czy my budujemy razem? mam dokładnie to samo  :smile:

----------


## Danonki

a my konczymy w tym tygodniu elektryke (nasz majster robil sobotami + po godzinach w tygodniu i jest cud malina naszym zdaniem)
ekipa od hydrauliki tez juz konczy rozprowadzac wode
dzis wiercimy studnię
w sobote bedzie robione szambo
i na dniach zaczynaja tynkarze  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Dzięki 
> 
> *kupiecjudex* czy nie uważasz, że w tej sytuacji mógłbyś sobie odpuścić złoślwości? 
> 
> ..


 ma racje, odpusc, gadanie nic nie pomoze, tylko dobija. Mleko sie wylało i czasami cos moze nei wypalic mimo naszych checi najlepszych, budowa to troche jak stapanie po polu minowym. NIby rozbrojone, ale zawsze cos moze zostac

----------


## marta&robert

Dziękuje wszystkim za słowa wsparcia, dzięki *[email protected]*. *
Kupiecjudex* wiem, że wygląda to tak, jak opisałeś, tylko że nie zawsze możemy wszystko zrobić tak, jak byśmy chcieli. Bo, np mąż uparł się na tę ekipę i był pewny że to dobry pomysł i tyle....
Szukamy innej ekipy teraz i zastanawiamy się nad tym czy nie zacząć własnymi siłami (tzn konkretnie siłami pracowników męża). Tak czy siak wszystko się bardzo przeciągnie w czasie. Ale dzięki jeszcze raz.

----------


## slawas86

trudno nie zgodzić się z przedmówcami, że dobra ekipa to skarb. 
Jak do tej pory do jakości wykonanych prac nie miałem zastrzeżeń. Do wczoraj do 17 było miło. Wczoraj po pracy zajechałem na budowę i zobaczyłem źle zrobione schody wewnętrzne. 
Podobno da się jeszcze naprawić. Zobaczymy. Jak dziś zajadę i sie okaże ze po porwakach nadal jest wielkie g***   to będą rozbierać.... a miało być tak pięknie. 
Jak ktoś zainteresowany to szczegóły w dzienniku.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> zastanawiamy się nad tym czy nie zacząć własnymi siłami (tzn konkretnie siłami pracowników męża). Tak czy siak wszystko się bardzo przeciągnie w czasie. Ale dzięki jeszcze raz.


 To jest bardzo dobry pomysł, tylko musicie mieć przynajmniej jedną osobę co się zna na rzeczy, jak kręcić zaprawę wiazać zbrojenie robić szalunki itd, żeby wszysko poszło ok i proste ściany  żeby były, być może wystarczy rzetelny i stały nadzór porządnego kierbuda (wierzę że są tacy) :wink:

----------


## marta&robert

Z kierownikiem budowy nie mamy problemu, a mieszać zaprawę i wiązać zbrojenie to mój mąż potrafi  :smile:  
Dziś spotkanie z jednym majstrem, z którym rozmawiałam już rok temu. Mąż znalazł kogoś za 50 tys bez ocieplenia i tynków (dlaczego bez ocieplenia??), ale z Kaszub - mogą zacząć pod koniec lipca. Zobaczymy. 
*dusiaka* napisz mi namiary do swojej ekipy. Prosiłąm w dzienniku, ale chyba nie widziałaś. Dzięki.

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

Witam Kochani powiedźcie mi ile płaciliście /jeżeli już ktoś robił/ za ogrzewanie i kanalizację ? Mam domek 136 m2 i dzisiaj przyszli fachowcy i zaśpiewali za sam materiał ( w Aluplex-ie) min.30 tys + robocizna, którą mają mi na pojutrze wyliczyć. Już sama kwota za materiał przyprawiła mnie o ból głowy  :sad:  a jeszce jak dołożą z 15 tys za robociznę to zejdę śmiertelnie czy robią mnie w konia czy ja biedna blondyna się delikatnie mówiąc przeliczyłam ? Piec wyliczyli na ok 4 tys. no to raczej norma ale ta reszta .... za całość 45 tys ?

----------


## gosja

> Witam Kochani powiedźcie mi ile płaciliście /jeżeli już ktoś robił/ za ogrzewanie i kanalizację ? Mam domek 136 m2 i dzisiaj przyszli fachowcy i zaśpiewali za sam materiał ( w Aluplex-ie) min.30 tys + robocizna, którą mają mi na pojutrze wyliczyć. Już sama kwota za materiał przyprawiła mnie o ból głowy  a jeszce jak dołożą z 15 tys za robociznę to zejdę śmiertelnie czy robią mnie w konia czy ja biedna blondyna się delikatnie mówiąc przeliczyłam ? Piec wyliczyli na ok 4 tys. no to raczej norma ale ta reszta .... za całość 45 tys ?


wita bocianek z 2011 roku, Twój etap mam właśnie za sobą  :smile: 
u nas ok 180 m kw pow.całkowitej 
instalacja wod-kan
instalacja c.o w miedzi z kręgu, kaloryfery aluminiowe, łazienki, wiatrołap i kuchnia w podłogówce
całość robocizna i materiał- 20 000 zł 
w "pexie" byłoby ok 4 000 zł taniej
dodatkowo kotłownia- piec na ekogroszek z podajnikiem, zasobnik na wodę na 300l (2 wężownice) 10.000 zł
całość kompleksowo 30 000 zł
jeśli kogoś interesuje z Podkarpacia- mogę dać namiary  :smile:  firma rodzinna- ojciec z synem- robią to od lat

----------


## dusiaka

> *dusiaka* napisz mi namiary do swojej ekipy. Prosiłąm w dzienniku, ale chyba nie widziałaś. Dzięki.


*marta*- w Twoim dzienniku wpisałam ile nas kosztowała ekipa do SSO z więźbą (45 tys), a namiary wysłałam Ci na priv. Bez względu na to, czy uda Wam się z ta ekipą dogadać (cenowo i terminowo) życzę powodzenia i trzymam kciuki.
Ja obecnie stanęłam w miejscu. Po prostu wszystko dotąd działo się tak szybko, a ja nie zarezerwowałam sobie ekipy od tynków wewnętrznych  ::-(: 
Może ktoś z łódzkiego jest na bociankowym wątku i słyszał o dobrych tynkarzach?

----------


## kupiecjudex

Co prawda nie spotkałem się z materiałem Aluplex (nie wiem co to za cudo), ale wydaje się że to TĘGA OFERTA!!!!!
Wg oferty na materiale uponor, 312 m2 podłogówki (o gęstości obwodu co 10 cm) i kilka zwykłych grzejników do tego instalacja wodno kanalizacyjna. Na wszystko 10 lat gwarancja wykonanie przez renomowaną firmę ogólem 45.000 zł (jeszcze bez negocjacji).
Więc Twoja oferta wydaje się droga, aczkolwiek nie wiem co to za materiał ten Aluplex, ale uponor to wysoka półka.

----------


## Danonki

mamy od dzisiejszego przedpoluidnia wode  :big grin:  
18metrow w glab, teraz pompa chodzi, a za kilka dni woda idzie do przebadania, a w wykeend wylewamy studnie

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

to mniej więcej jak u mnie wiatrołap i hol w podłogówce reszta w Aluplex - jeżeli możesz to wyślij mi namiary będę Ci bardzo wdzięczna  :smile:  bo to dużo taniej niż mnie powiedzieli pozdrawiam

----------


## gregorios

Witam wszystkich. 
Ja też nie dawno zacząłem budowe (DOM W TAMARYSZKACH 2), na razie jestem na etapie fundamentów. 
Mam jeden dylemat, a mianowicie KOMIN - JAKI WYBRAĆ

Zastanawiałem się nad systemowym  ze znanej firmy L e i e r. Nie wiem jeszcze czym bede ogrzewał dom, bo to jest  daleka przyszłość. Myślałem wybudować dwa kominy jeden do tradycyjnego pieca na węgiel - drewno i drugi do gazu. 

Moje przemyślenia są takie:

KOMIN do pieca standardowego na węgiel

Pierwsza opcja      systemowy izolowany fi 200  - chciałem go obmurować klinkierem ale nie wiem jak to można zrobić.

Druga opcja         komin z cegły pełnej i w środek włożyć wkład kamionkowy podobny jak jest w kominach systemowych.
                                Z obmurowaniem klinkierem tu już nie ma problemu.

KOMIN do pieca na gaz

Pierwsza opcja   systemowy izolowany fi 140 - 160   i tu też dylemat klinkieru

Druga opcja    komin z cegły pełnej a w środek włożyć (wmurować) wkład kamionkowy do gazu

Ale tu mam dylemat, bo teraz przeważnie zakłada się piece do gazy z zamkniętą komorą spalania, do którego jest potrzebny specjalny komin.
Trudno mi powiedzieć jaki piec będe miał, a chciałbym sie zabezpieczyć bo później już komina nie dostawi.

 Proszę o poradę.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Do pieca z zamkniętą komorą spalania to chyba żaden komin nie jest potrzebny, wystarczy np. kanał wentylacyjny. (tak chyba Panowie na wątku poświęconym kominom pisali).

Kombinujesz podobnie jak ja.

Kupiłem Schiedla Ronto Plus, z dowma kanałami, fi 20 do węgla i fi 16 do gazu. do tego 4 kanały wentylacyjne.
To wswzystko chiałem cegłą elewacyjną obmurować, tylko że strasznie szeroki wyszedł, więc cegłę elewacyjną pocieliśmyna 2 cm plytką którą obłożyliśmy komin na to założyliśmy czapkę z granitu i jest lux.
gdybyś chciał ten komin pobmurować całą cegła to od wysokości stropu musialbyś go obmurować cegłą lub połówką pustaka aż do poszycia dachowego a dalej klinkier.

----------


## bury_kocur

O, ja mam identyczny problem - bo planujemy grzać gazem (kocioł kondensacyjny), rozważam komin Ultra Duplex Effe2, a do tego mąż chce zrobić jeden zapasowy w razie ewentualnej zmiany opału kiedyś w nieodgadnionej przyszłości - i tu chciałam zrobić sam komin z pustaków dymowych, do uzupełnienia kiedyś (a może nigdy) wkładem. I wszystko by było super, gdyby nie fakt, że planujemy strop z płyt strunobetonowych i ten zestaw kominów (plus 2 wentylacyjne) po prostu mi się nie mieści - wycięcie w stropie nie może być tak duże  :sad: 
Czy ktoś widział pustaki kominowe o przekroju prostokątnym, a nie kwadratowym? Bo tylko to ratowałoby moją koncepcję  :sad:

----------


## Esiak

> O, ja mam identyczny problem - bo planujemy grzać gazem (kocioł kondensacyjny), rozważam komin Ultra Duplex Effe2, a do tego mąż chce zrobić jeden zapasowy w razie ewentualnej zmiany opału kiedyś w nieodgadnionej przyszłości - i tu chciałam zrobić sam komin z pustaków dymowych, do uzupełnienia kiedyś (a może nigdy) wkładem. I wszystko by było super, gdyby nie fakt, że planujemy strop z płyt strunobetonowych i ten zestaw kominów (plus 2 wentylacyjne) po prostu mi się nie mieści - wycięcie w stropie nie może być tak duże 
> Czy ktoś widział pustaki kominowe o przekroju prostokątnym, a nie kwadratowym? Bo tylko to ratowałoby moją koncepcję


do kotła kondensacyjnego wystarczy pustak wentylacyjny o odpowiednim przekroju, który to będzie pełnił rolę szachtu...
w szacht ten wkładasz albo oryginalny dla danego producenta kotła, przewód powietrzno-spalinowy, lub też inny dowolny certyfikowany  :smile: 
po co wtedy komin kupować...?

----------


## bury_kocur

Ok, ale problem jest z tym drugim kominem - czyli z tym zapasowym na paliwo stałe.
A co do kombinacji pustak plus przewód do kotła kondensacyjnego, to wychodzi chyba ze 300 zł taniej niż kompletny komin, a tylko 10 lat gwarancji. A na komin 40. To chyba wolę dopłacić te trzy stówy  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> Witam wszystkich. 
> 
> Druga opcja         komin z cegły pełnej i w środek włożyć wkład kamionkowy podobny jak jest w kominach systemowych.
>                                 Z obmurowaniem klinkierem tu już nie ma problemu.
> 
> KOMIN do pieca na gaz
> 
> Druga opcja    komin z cegły pełnej a w środek włożyć (wmurować) wkład kamionkowy do gazu
> 
> ...


Ja chyba zrobię komin z cegły pełnej z wkładem ceramicznym, a do gazu z cegły pełnej z tym, że zostanie pusty a później włożę rurę z kwasówki odpowiednią do pieca i tu może być dwa w jednym -rura w środku do odprowadzania, a szycht -kanał kominowy do doprowadzenia powietrza  :wink: .

----------


## gregorios

> Ja chyba zrobię komin z cegły pełnej z wkładem ceramicznym, a do gazu z cegły pełnej z tym, że zostanie pusty a później włożę rurę z kwasówki odpowiednią do pieca i tu może być dwa w jednym -rura w środku do odprowadzania, a szycht -kanał kominowy do doprowadzenia powietrza .


I popieram, to jest bardzo dobry pomysł.  Komin na paliwo stałe bedzie gotowy a ten do gazu można w każdej chwili włożyć. Czy to będzie rura pojedyncza czy podwójna, to bez znaczenia. Zresztą do pieców kondensacyjnych nie jest potrzebna jakaś duża średnica.  Zastanawiam sie nad wentylacją, bo przy kominie z cegły pełnej chciałem ją zrobić z pustaka wentylacyjnego ceramicznego. Tylko co nad dachem, jak go obmurować klinkierem żeby miał jakiś sensowny kształt w połączeniu z kominem.

----------


## maggs1

Łącznie wyjdzie taniej, ceramika to około jedna trzecia wartości całego komina systemowego. U mnie ekipa bierze tyle samo kasy za budowę niezależnie czy komin systemowy czy murowany.  Ale nie chodzi tylko o koszty, mam większe zaufanie do solidnych rzeczy (wiem, wiem podczas murowania łatwiej o błędy ....), ale wystarczy zobaczyć komin u rkowal79, http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...4%99koma/page3

----------


## mariusz wojtkowski

A czy ktoś buduje u Lipińskich? Szukam opinii na temat tej firmy.

----------


## tomanek4

> Ile Was te kominy kosztują ? Cuzamen do kupy ?


Ja płaciłem za Schiedel Rondo Plus 20+W i Avant 12+W Economic do każdego pustak wentylacyjny z dwoma kanałami 7700 plus robocizna 3500pln

----------


## rafus12

Ruszam z fundamentami 9 lipca :big grin: 
Niestety prognoza dlugoterminowa (ktora moze byc warta tyle co nic) przewiduje burze z deszczem na caly ten tydzien budowy.
Jak mi w poniedzialek koparka zdejmie humus i lunie ulewa to we wtorek nie bedzie gdzie wylewc tego betonu. Zwlaszcza ze jest glina - po zdjeciu humusu woda stoi ze hey.
Czy mieliscie podobne problemy? Jak sobie radzic? Moja ekipa przyjezdza z daleka, dodatkowo koparke i beton trzeba zgrywac z 3dniowym wyprzedzeniem. :mad:

----------


## [email protected]

> Ruszam z fundamentami 9 lipca
> Niestety prognoza dlugoterminowa (ktora moze byc warta tyle co nic) przewiduje burze z deszczem na caly ten tydzien budowy.
> Jak mi w poniedzialek koparka zdejmie humus i lunie ulewa to we wtorek nie bedzie gdzie wylewc tego betonu. Zwlaszcza ze jest glina - po zdjeciu humusu woda stoi ze hey.
> Czy mieliscie podobne problemy? Jak sobie radzic? Moja ekipa przyjezdza z daleka, dodatkowo koparke i beton trzeba zgrywac z 3dniowym wyprzedzeniem.


U mnie akcja sie zaczyna 03.lipca i tez obawiam sie pogody. Ja mam płyte i pale, to dopiero bedzie zabawa

----------


## Danonki

a my od wczoraj mamy szambo, a dziś pracę rozpoczęli tynkarze  :smile:  

pogoda super, ale gdy się siedzi z dzieciakami w basenie lub biega pod zraszaczami  :big grin: 
współczuję chłopakom (tynkarzom), że w niedziele w taki upał muszą siedzieć i pracować, ale w sumie to ich wybór  :smile:  
to oni chcieli zacząć pracę od niedzieli  :big grin:

----------


## slawas86

a  nas w sobotę skończyli ścianę oporową od tarasu. Teraz poczekam dobry tydzień i i będę zabierał się za zasypywanie... bez zagęszczarki się nie obędzie.... a juz jutro przyjeżdża cegła i zaczynamy parter :smile:

----------


## pan Żubr

> A czy ktoś buduje u Lipińskich? Szukam opinii na temat tej firmy.


czy chodzi Ci o http://lipinscy.pl/ - projekty domów?

----------


## maggs1

> Ruszam z fundamentami 9 lipca
> Niestety prognoza dlugoterminowa (ktora moze byc warta tyle co nic) przewiduje burze z deszczem na caly ten tydzien budowy.
> Jak mi w poniedzialek koparka zdejmie humus i lunie ulewa to we wtorek nie bedzie gdzie wylewc tego betonu. Zwlaszcza ze jest glina - po zdjeciu humusu woda stoi ze hey.
> Czy mieliscie podobne problemy? Jak sobie radzic? Moja ekipa przyjezdza z daleka, dodatkowo koparke i beton trzeba zgrywac z 3dniowym wyprzedzeniem.


Polecam "twojapogoda" u mnie się sprawdziła dwukrotnie (ławy i chudziak) i betonu nie musiałem wcale podlewać  :smile: , u mnie wyszło w jeden dzień, o 9:00 przyjechał majster aby oszacować co będzie do roboty, około 12:00 zbrojenia były gotowe, później telefon i udało się koparkę załatwić i jeszcze kilka osób do kopania, no i oczywiście telefon do betoniarni czy przywiozą beton i o 17:00 był już beton i końcówka wykopów i poprawianie zbrojenia., wszystko poszło sprawnie a następnego dnia ładnie padał deszczyk i pielęgnował beton. Tobie też pójdzie dobrze. Pozdrawiam

----------


## marta&robert

*danonki* pięknie Wam postępują prace! Zazdroszczę! 

U nas budowa stoi, więc trwają prace ogrodnicze - i to jedyny plus tego, że ekipa nie przyjachała. W sobotę kopara wyrywała drzewa i rozorała przy tym pół działki. Gdyby były już fundamenty te manewry byłyby prawie nie możliwe do przeprowadzenia! I tak bałąm się, że paliki geodety wyznaczające fundamenty ucierpią...

Asolt zrobił mi już bilans energetyczny domu. Wynika z niego, że dom będzie 3 - 3,5 litrowy.  Andrzejowi wyszło, że przy grzaniu prądem płacilibyśmy ok 1800zł za sezon grzewczy. Czy myślicie, że to mało czy dużo za ogrzewanie? Nie ważne czym dom grzany. Bo nie wiem jak się ustosunkować do tej kwoty. Nie mam żadnego punktu odniesienia. Dzięki za odpowiedzi. 
Okazuje się - przy okazji - że ogrzewanie domu jest mniejszym problemem niż przygotowanie cwu - nie da się ograniczyć zapotrzebowania na wodę tak jak zapotrzebowania na kWh do ogrzewania. Dodatkowe cm styropianu w tym przypadku nie pomogą  :wink:  Jest nas dużo i dużo potrzeba ciepłej  wody....

----------


## maggs1

> Ja płaciłem za Schiedel Rondo Plus 20+W i Avant 12+W Economic do każdego pustak wentylacyjny z dwoma kanałami 7700 plus robocizna 3500pln


Mój komin wyjdzie kilka razy taniej, mniejszy -2 wentylacyjne, gazowy i do paliwa stałego, ale ważny jest też rejon!!! -koszty robocizny.

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

> Mój komin wyjdzie kilka razy taniej, mniejszy -2 wentylacyjne, gazowy i do paliwa stałego, ale ważny jest też rejon!!! -koszty robocizny.


Ja kupowałam konin BRATA fi18 + 4 kanały wentylacyjne na wysokość 9 m - koszt 3165,00 zł. - robocizna 2000 zł.

----------


## rafus12

> Polecam "twojapogoda" u mnie się sprawdziła dwukrotnie (ławy i chudziak) i betonu nie musiałem wcale podlewać , u mnie wyszło w jeden dzień, o 9:00 przyjechał majster aby oszacować co będzie do roboty, około 12:00 zbrojenia były gotowe, później telefon i udało się koparkę załatwić i jeszcze kilka osób do kopania, no i oczywiście telefon do betoniarni czy przywiozą beton i o 17:00 był już beton i końcówka wykopów i poprawianie zbrojenia., wszystko poszło sprawnie a następnego dnia ładnie padał deszczyk i pielęgnował beton. Tobie też pójdzie dobrze. Pozdrawiam


Dzieki za slowa otuchy. Stresuje mnie to ze koparkowego i beton mozna trzeba zamawiac z 3dniowych wyprzedzeniem :mad:

----------


## marta&robert

> Co do rachunków za ogrzewanie jest to mała kwota,zwłaszcza,ze instalacja w grzanie prądem to tylko 4-5tys.zł.
> 
> Co do cwu to właśnie dlatego mam pompę ciepła a nie prąd,co z tego,że za ogrzewanie będą nie duże pieniądze jak za cwu będzie drugie tyle.
> Rozważałem grzać c.o prądem a do cwu małą pompę ciepła ale jest to niezbyt opłacalne i koszt instalacji rośnie do 12tys.zł za całość i dlatego zdecydowałem się na jedną pompę do c.o i cwu za 14tys.zl 
> Przy Waszym niskim zapotrzebowaniu na moc cieplną wystarczy powietrzna pompa o niskiej mocy,czyli tańsza,wg mnie spokojnie 8kW jak nie niższa.
> Koszt takiej pompy liczę na 15-17tys.zł z zasobnikiem cwu 300l i montażem.
> 
> Twój przykład,jest to zresztą kolejny,świadczy,że grzanie prądem nie jest drogie i warto zrezygnować z kominów i zaoszczędzić kupę kasy na nich 
> Pokazuje także,że grzanie ekogroszkiem jest drogie biorąc pod uwagę całościową instalację lącznie z kominami


My właśnie rozważamy to, o czym napisałeś (za radą asolta) czyli grzanie prądem i pompę ciepła do cwu. Nie wiem tylko skąd Ci wyszło za to 12 tys? Mi wychodzi połowę mniej. Pompę asolt znalazł nam za 3.300zł. Liczy, że grzanie wszystkiego większą pompą wychodzi - circa about - 500zł rocznie taniej, ale przy różnicy w kosztach zakupu duża pompa spłaci się za dużo lat... Do tego czasu pewnie one już stanieją i będzie można wówczas ją sobie dokupić. Nam zależy na jak najniższych kosztach inwestycyjnych, dlatego w tym momencie skłaniamy się do rozwiązania, które Ty porzuciłeś. Ale być może jak przyjdzie co do czego kupimy jedną pompę. Nie musimy o tym decydować dziś - i to jest właśnie piękne  :big grin:  Czy pompą, czy prądem - instalacja taka sama.

----------


## autorus

> Nam zależy na jak najniższych kosztach inwestycyjnych, dlatego w tym momencie skłaniamy się do rozwiązania, które Ty porzuciłeś.


Mim zdaniem to duży błąd. Jeśli koszty inwestycji są małe to eksploatacja jest kosztowna. Nie powinno się jednak wpadać w przesadę. Należy znaleść złoty środek.

----------


## autorus

Pewnie się powtórzenie ale dla mnie grzanie prądem jest skazanie sie tylko na prąd. Można grzać prądem ale medium przenoszące energie powinno być inne np woda. Wtedy daje to szeroki wachlarz możliwości. Tak mi to tłumaczył kolega adam_mk i mnie to przekonało. 

Np. Arturo ma pompę, ale jak coś się stanie , do tego samego układu podłączy gazówkę  ( znajdzie źródło gazu pod chałupą  lub zacznie produkować, biogaz z odpadków), albo na dachu zamiast dachówki da solary bo bedą tak tanie, albo skrajnie wykończony finansowo zainstaluje śmieciucha i będzie palił czym sie da. On może WSZYSTKO. Mając prąd nie można NIC  :sad:  tylko tyle.

----------


## R&K

autorus - to nie do końca tak 

można naprawę dużo !!! zależy jaki dom ... jeśli masz małe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło włączam biokominek - jeśli coś się rypnie i prądu nie będzie dłużej układ mam tak zrobiony że podąłczam agregat i nadal mam prąd 
jeśli prąd zdrożeje na tyle - to kupię sobie wiatrak i będę swój prąd produkował - a że niewiele go potrzebuje wystarczy go na moje potrzeby 

jeśli już nie będzie wyjścia to zawsze mogę kupić gotowy komin do montażu zewnętrznego i wrzucać ciepło w WM lub magazynować w buforze a z niego czerpać w czasie zgodnie z zapotrzebowaniem 
u mnie np będzie docelowo 3 zbiorniki po 140 l - wiec możliwości naprawdę są nieograniczone

----------


## asolt

> Fakt,sama pompa do cwu to koszt ok.3,5tys.zł:
> http://allegro.pl/hewalex-powietrzna-pompa-ciepla-pcwu-3-8-do-c-w-u-i2423879207.html
> *ale 
> *do tej pompy trzeba dokupić  jeszcze zasobnik do cwu 300l bo zwykły bojlerek nie wystarczy:
> http://allegro.pl/zasobnik-wymiennik-cwu-kospel-300-l-nowosc-i2437595464.html
> Ja myślałem o pompie z zasobnikiem w jednym,ponieważ będzie to pewniejsze działanie:
> http://allegro.pl/podgrzewacz-z-pompa-ciepla-pwpc3-8-2w-300-hewalex-i2396575557.html
> no i piecyk elektryczny też trzeba dodać do tego zestawu:
> http://allegro.pl/kospel-kociol-elektryczny-ekco-mnz-12-12kw-i2425880250.html
> ...


Zabawa w głuchy telefon zawsze powoduje ze wstępne ustalenia poczynione z inwestorem a następnie niezbyt dokładnie przekazane na forum powodują ze ostatecznie wnioski są niezgodnie z tymi ustaleniami
Arturo powiedz czy zasobnik cwu nie jest potrzebny jezeli zastosujemy jedną pompe do wszystkiego. Wydaję mi sie ze zarzut ze do pompy hewalexa jest potrzebny zasobnik jest nietrafione, tym bardziej ze cwu będzie dla 5 osób.
Oczywiście pompa z zasobnikiem mniej komplikuje instalację ale jest drozsza od samej pompy plus zasobnik:
3400 + 2190 = 5590   ceny z alegro
pompa z zasobnikiem (PWPC 2W 300) hewalex  - 6690 allegro, czyli róznica ok 1000 zł na niekorzyść zestawu 2 w1 uwzgledniając koszt połaczenia pompy z zasobnikiem.
Moje wyliczenie 500zł róznicy nie jest wcale dziwne gdyż nie dotyczy Artur ogrzewania, tak jest jak Marta nie przekazała sensu moich wyliczeń.
Te 500 zł to jest tylko w wielkim przyblizeniu gdyz tyle podałem w czasie rozmowy, i jeszcze nie wyliczałem tego dokładnie. Juz  wyjasniam czego te wyliczenie dotyczyło. Porównywałem koszt roczny przygotowania cwu (nie ogrzewania !!!) w dwóch przypadkach>
1) grzejemy cwu pci powietrzna która słuzy do wszystkiego
2) grzejemy cwu pci powietrzna hewalexa , jezeli temperatury są ponizej 0 i pompa nie pracuje wtedy grzejemy w II taryfie.
Oczywiście ta róznica 500 zł na koszysc pompy dla całości jest nieco zawyzona ale muszę dokładnie to policzyć.
Pompa hewalexa 3,8 kW do cwu wcale nie jest taka słaba, nie wiem dlaczego tak sądzisz, te prawie 4 kW w zupełnosci do cwu wystarcza.
Ja to dokładnie Marcie tłumaczyłem ale wyszło jak zawsze.
Jezeli chodzi o pozostałe koszty to ogrzewania jest potrzebny jezeli czasowo rezygnujemy z instalacji pci pw bufor z grzalkami dla dla wykorzystania II taryfy.
Koszt to ok 2000 zł
Czyli razem mamy ok 7800 i aby wyszło ok 12-13 tys to robocizna musiała by być ok 4500 zł. 
Pompa pci pw np Daikin Altherma 8 kW to trochę więcej niz 15000 i do tego musi byc zasobnik cwu, o robociznie nie wspomnę.
6,4 kW z montazem 20 k (allegro) troche za słaba
8,4 kW z montazem 20,3 k (allegro) moc wystarczająca.
1) 20300 + 2200 = 22500  zł  (pompa + zasobnik+ montaz) 
2) 7800 + 3000 = 10800 zł ( bufor+grzałki+zasobnik+ cwu+pci cwu+ montaż)
Roznica ok 11700 zł
Róznica w kosztach ogrzewania do obliczenia przymując zapotrzebowanie na ciepło bez cwu 5400 kWh.
Jak liczyć to rzetelnie bo papier wszystko przyjmie

----------


## asolt

> Dla mnie dziwnie skomplikowany jest Twój układ i nie wygląda wcele tak tanio jak się to wydaje,za każde tak skomplikowane połączenie instalator swoje weźmie a bufor ciepła za 2000zł mnie dziwi niezmiernie.


Kto szuka ten znajdzie:
http://keno-energy.istore.pl/pl/bufo...-eps-600l.html
bufory bardzo dobrej jakosci
mozna i znależć i tansze
grzałki:
http://allegro.pl/grzalka-do-bojlera...441989145.html
razem ok 2450 do 7000 naprawde duzo brakuje.
Jezeli chodzi o tansze zestawy pci + zasobnik praktycznie nie ma róznicy w cenie w porownaniu z zestawem który podałeś a tym który ja zaproponwałem
(pci i zasobnik oddzielnie).
Co do ostatecznej wersji nie ma jeszcze zadnych ustaleń są to lużne koncepcje, nie wszystkie ustalenia mogę upublicznić.
Oczywiście ze instalacja jest prosta jezeli jest pompa do wszystkiego, sam jestem za tym rozwiązaniem, ale czasami jest pewien opór z róznych powodów.

----------


## slawas86

ruszyliśmy z ścianami parteru :smile:  Efekt pracy po 2 dniach:

----------


## marta&robert

:bash:  a ja nadal nic nie wiem.

I, *asolt*, nie napisałam że 500zł to różnica na ogrzewaniu  :wink:  I nie chciałam tu niczego źle przekazać, po prostu nie zawsze wszystko łatwo zrozumieć przez telefon, dlatego wolę mieć "na papierze".  Zrozumiałam że to jest różnica na całości kosztów  - ogrzewania i cwu, bo rozmawialiśmy o jednej pompie do wszystkiego. Te wszystkie wyliczenia, przeliczenia i obliczenia są naprawdę skomplikowane dla kogoś, kto się na tym nie zna.
No więc jak to w końcu jest? Bo jeśli porównujemy koszt samej pompy i pompy+bufora+... to musimy też porównać koszty eksploatacyjne grzania wszystkiego. Inaczej to się mija z celem. Jak wyżej: nadal nic nie wiem.  :sad:

----------


## asolt

Wyliczenie w miarę poprawne, ale mam zastrzezenia do ceny 1 kWh, założenie jest takie ze w przypadku grzania czystym prądem grzejemy wyłacznie w II taryfie nie wiem co rozumiesz przez cele uzytkowe, mówimy tylko ok kosztach ogrzewania i cwu czyli koszt 1 kWh bedzie niższy niż 0,42 zl/kWh. Dokładnie dla taryfy G12W dla obszaru\
Łódź Teren jest to ,39 zł/kWh, w tej taryfie mamy 70 h I taryfy w tygodniu i 98 h II taryfy w tygodniu

----------


## marta&robert

*Arturo72* wielkie dzięki!  :hug: 
Pozwoliłam sobie zrobić edycję Twojego posta od razu, żeby się lepiej czytało. Mam nadzieję, że się nie gniewasz.  :roll eyes: 

Koszty eksploatacji:
Wariant 1- c.o i cwu grzane bezpośrednio prądem dwutaryfowym, czyli 8000kWh*0,42=*3360zł* za c.o i cwu
Wariant II -c.o grzane prądem a cwu grzane powietrzną pompą do cwu z COP2,5 = (4000*0,42)+(4000/2,5*0,42)=*2352zł
*Wariant III-c.o i cwu grzane powietrzną pompą do wszystkiego ze średniorocznym COP2,5=8000/2,5*0,42=*1344zł
*
Koszty instalacji:
Wariant I-(kocioł elektryczny+bojler)=*4-5tys.zł
*Wariant II-(kocioł elektryczny+pompa ciepła do cwu z zasobnikiem 300l)=*10-11tys.zł
*Wariant III-(powietrzna pompa ciepła 8kW np.Atlantic Alfea S8  )=*17-18tys.zł

*Koszty eksploatacyjne pierwszego wariantu są o 1 tys zł/ rok wyższe od drugiego i o 2 tys/ rok wyższe od trzeciego (jak Ci równo wyszły te liczby  :wink:  ). ROZUMIEM ŻE PODAŁEŚ KWOTY NA ROK.  
Bojlera nie chcę mieć, więc tego nie będę porównywać. Prosty rachunek pokazuje, że po pięciu latach w stosunku do użytkowania bojlera, zwraca nam się pompa do c.w.u i kocioł do co. Czyli bez sensu tej bojler.
 Interesuje mnie wariant dwa i trzy. Grzanie samą pompą wychodzi o tysiąc złotych taniej rocznie niż grzanie pompą i kotłem, a jej koszt instalacji jest 8 tys wyższy. Czyli po ośmiu latach powietrzna pompa się zwraca a dalej już tylko oszczędzamy. Jeśli koszt zakupu i montażu pompy to nie 18 a - jak chce asolt - 22 tys, to spłaca się ona po 11 latach. Cóż.....  zakup pompy do wszystkiego nie jest specjalnie uzasadniony ekonomicznie licząc w ten sposób. Z drugiej strony chcąc teraz grzać kotłem, a potem pompą, trzebaby doliczyć do strat - oprócz zakupu kotła i małej pompy teraz - zakup drugiej pompy w przyszłości. I w tym wypadku to już się raczej mija z celem..... 
Albo pompa do wszystkiego od razu, albo kocioł+pompa na zawsze. Takie są moje wnioski na dziś.

Swoją drogą to nawet te 3360zł za ogrzewanie + cwu to tylko 280zł miesięcznie. Nie wiem ile trzeba do tego doliczyć wydatków na pozostałą energię elektryczną, ale teraz płacę 460zł samego czynszu, więc ta kwota za ogrzewanie i ciepłą wodę jest jak z jakiegoś snu....
Chyba, że ja coś źle liczę?
Jak tak to poprawcie. Zniosę dzielnie... mam nadzieję  :wink:

----------


## marta&robert

*Arturo*, znalazłam tę Twoją pompę ciepła. Niestety kosztuje ok 20 tys. w tej chwili, a ponad to w opisie znalazłam takie zdanie:
"_Ta pompa ciepła umożliwia:
wytwarzanie c.w.u. pod warunkiem, że współpracuje z zasobnikiem c.w.u. wyposażonym w grzałkę elektryczną" -_ wynika z tego, że trzeba dokupić jeszcze zasobnik do cwu, więc koszt będzie jeszcze wyższy. Jestem ciekawa w jaki sposób udało Ci się ją kupić i zainstalować za 18 tys? Poleć sprzedawcę, chętnie sprawdzę cenę.  Trudno mi wierzyć, by mogła być o tyle niższa!

----------


## asolt

Takie małe uwagi do obliczeń, w III wariancie Arturo założył ze pompa do ogrzewania bedzie zuzywała tylko w II taryfie a na pewno tak nie bedzie, to załozenie mozna przyjąć tylko do cwu, dla ogrzewania srednia cena 1 kWh bedzie wyższa a tym samym róznica miedzy II a III wariantem się zmniejszy

----------


## marta&robert

Ale można znaleźć tańszą pompę ciepła a wtedy różnica się zwiększy....

  Czy nie można po prostu kupić pompy HEWALEX 7,8 kW? Jest bardzo tania, a skoro ta firma robi dobre pompy do cwu, to może i takie "do wszystkiego" robi dobre? http://allegro.pl/hewalex-pompa-ciepla-powietrzna-wbc-7-8-h-b2-p-i2450885974.html Jeszcze tanie w miarę pompy robi Panasonic, ale jakoś nie mam przekonania. Co myślicie?

*asolt*, czy dla mnie dobra będzie właśnie pompa 8kW?


*Arturo* dzięki, już Ci odpisałam.  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Budowa rozpoczęta. Myslałam, ze mnie nic nie zaskoczy, że przerobilam wszystko, ale ten widok mnie lekko wmurował w ziemię :jaw drop:

----------


## asolt

> Ale można znaleźć tańszą pompę ciepła a wtedy różnica się zwiększy....
> 
>   Czy nie można po prostu kupić pompy HEWALEX 7,8 kW? Jest bardzo tania, a skoro ta firma robi dobre pompy do cwu, to może i takie "do wszystkiego" robi dobre? http://allegro.pl/hewalex-pompa-ciepla-powietrzna-wbc-7-8-h-b2-p-i2450885974.html Jeszcze tanie w miarę pompy robi Panasonic, ale jakoś nie mam przekonania. Co myślicie?
> 
> *asolt*, czy dla mnie dobra będzie właśnie pompa 8kW?


Pompa z linku ma graniczna temp pracy tylko -7 oC, dlatego jest taka tania, jednym z waznych parametrów pomp powietrznych jest właśnie ta temperatura.
8-8,5 kW wystarczy

----------


## rafus12

Pomozcie - tyczy sie lania law.
Teren glinasty.
Wykonawca chce wylac beton B20 na lawy bez szalunkow, tylko w rowki - bez zadnego chudziaka. Pospolka wtedy idzie na wierzch (wewntatrz budynku).
Z opinii np. koparkowego to powinno sie wybrac caly srodek, zrobic szalunki, podsypac piaskiem pod chudziak, wylac chudziak a potem lawy dopiero. Srodek w calosci zagescic pospolka.
Ktora wersja popieracie?
Dodam ze widzialem interesujaca dyskusje na muratorze, gdzie byly opinie ze zageszczajac srodek pospolka tworzy sie "wanne" gdzie bedzie stala woda :sad: 

pozdr
rafus

----------


## cronin

Wersja koparkowego ale bez piasku tylko chudziak pod ławy, też to właśnie ćwiczę , wodę mam na 60 cm, żeby się odciąć to chudziak i szalunki. Deski przed wylaniem betonu właściwego (u mnie B25) polewasz wodą żeby nie "wypijały" z betonu
Pospółka do środka jak najbardziej, możesz dać też warstwę żwiru który przerwie podciąganie kapilarne wody (ale przy wodach naporowych to nie zda egzaminu). 
Natomiast nie obsypuj piaskiem fundamentu na zewnątrz - wtedy robisz wannę. Obsypuje się gliną czyli gruntem rodzimym. Chyba że robisz drenaż.

----------


## bury_kocur

Nie wiem, jak to się ma do rodzaju gruntu, ale napiszę jak było u nas - właśnie ławy lane w rowki, bez szalunków, bez chudziaka. Ale wykop za to wyłożony folią. Grunt piaszczysty. W opinii wykonawców i kierownika, nie trzeba szalunków, jeśli się nie obsypuje - i już. Po co komplikować proste sprawy. A wanna z folii załatwia sprawę ewentualnego wsiąkania mleczka w grunt, czyli zastępuje chudziak.
Aha, oczywiście środek trzeba zasypać pospółką i zagęścić.

----------


## cronin

Folia też może być, chodzi głównie o to żeby się nie osypywało i nie mieszała ziemia z betonem.

----------


## marta&robert

> Pompa z linku ma graniczna temp pracy tylko -7 oC, dlatego jest taka tania, jednym z waznych parametrów pomp powietrznych jest właśnie ta temperatura.
> 8-8,5 kW wystarczy


To znaczy że przy -8 co się dzieje? Pompa się wyłącza?

----------


## autorus

bez przesady  :smile:  Nie udawajmy ze PC PW to jest jakoś niesamowicie skomplikowane urządzenie   :smile:  proste jak drut. Chodzi tylko o system rozmrażania i tyle.

----------


## lilly20

Nareszcie robota u nas ruszyła!!!  :wiggle:  w przyszłym tygodniu ostatnie lanie betonu na strop nr II  :smile:  *[email protected]*  fotka super! ma facet poczucie humoru  :smile:

----------


## pan Żubr

> Nie wiem, jak to się ma do rodzaju gruntu, ale napiszę jak było u nas - właśnie ławy lane w rowki, bez szalunków, bez chudziaka. Ale wykop za to wyłożony folią. Grunt piaszczysty. W opinii wykonawców i kierownika, nie trzeba szalunków, jeśli się nie obsypuje - i już. Po co komplikować proste sprawy. A wanna z folii załatwia sprawę ewentualnego wsiąkania mleczka w grunt, czyli zastępuje chudziak.
> Aha, oczywiście środek trzeba zasypać pospółką i zagęścić.


u mnie było dokładnie tak samo

----------


## rafus12

> u mnie było dokładnie tak samo


Dzieki wam za slowa otuchy, u mnie bedzie wersja z rowkami, a pomysl z folia jest bardzo ciekawy - zaproponuje wykonawcy. :roll eyes:

----------


## max-maniacy

u nas też tylko rowki, bez szalunków. grunt - glina, więc nic się nie obsypywało. ale na ok. metrze jest piach, więc woda nam ładnie wsiąka, nic nie pływa przy fundamentach. 
z zewnątrz zasypujemy gliną, jak napisała *cronin*

----------


## nita83

> Budowa rozpoczęta. Myslałam, ze mnie nic nie zaskoczy, że przerobilam wszystko, ale ten widok mnie lekko wmurował w ziemię


jakoś się tak sielsko i spokojnie zrobiło  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> Pomozcie - tyczy sie lania law.
> Teren glinasty.
> Wykonawca chce wylac beton B20 na lawy bez szalunkow, tylko w rowki - bez zadnego chudziaka. Pospolka wtedy idzie na wierzch (wewntatrz budynku).
> Z opinii np. koparkowego to powinno sie wybrac caly srodek, zrobic szalunki, podsypac piaskiem pod chudziak, wylac chudziak a potem lawy dopiero. Srodek w calosci zagescic pospolka.
> Ktora wersja popieracie?
> Dodam ze widzialem interesujaca dyskusje na muratorze, gdzie byly opinie ze zageszczajac srodek pospolka tworzy sie "wanne" gdzie bedzie stala woda
> 
> pozdr
> rafus


Z tego co wiem to w glinie piasek pod ławą działa zabezpieczająco, ale przed czym to nie wiem  :wink: , ja osobiście był dał. U mnie nie glina tylko piasek i beton był lany prosto w wykopy, całość wybrana do górnej powierzchni ław -chciałem zdjąć tylko humus ale byłoby za dużo kopania ręcznego. Na koniec wszystko wsypałem(poza humusem) z powrotem i dołożyłem piachu.
Co do pospółki to najlepsza ale też droga (koparkowy nie chce Ci jej sprzedać  :smile:  )
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Budowa rozpoczęta. Myslałam, ze mnie nic nie zaskoczy, że przerobilam wszystko, ale ten widok mnie lekko wmurował w ziemię


trafil ci sie artysta  :smile:  lepsze w sumie to nizby mial sztalugi porozstawiac i sie zabrac za malowanie  :smile:  fajnie, ja bym z gosciem znalazl wspolny jezyk  :wink:  a kto wie czy bym go na kierownika ekipy nie awansowal  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

[QUOTE=Tomasz  fajnie, ja bym z gosciem znalazl wspolny jezyk  :wink:  a kto wie czy bym go na kierownika ekipy nie awansowal  :big grin: [/QUOTE] on juz jest kierownikiem ich ekipy :big grin:  mąż się smial, ze nawet jak spiepszą, to odbra aure zostawią. Na razie to mi sie nei chce na budowe jedzic, bo gamonie przez 4 dni humus sciagaja :roll eyes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

gosia, a moze oni ci od razu wybieraja chwasty ? :wink:

----------


## tomanek4

> Pomozcie - tyczy sie lania law.
> Teren glinasty.
> Wykonawca chce wylac beton B20 na lawy bez szalunkow, tylko w rowki - bez zadnego chudziaka. Pospolka wtedy idzie na wierzch (wewntatrz budynku).
> Z opinii np. koparkowego to powinno sie wybrac caly srodek, zrobic szalunki, podsypac piaskiem pod chudziak, wylac chudziak a potem lawy dopiero. Srodek w calosci zagescic pospolka.
> Ktora wersja popieracie?
> Dodam ze widzialem interesujaca dyskusje na muratorze, gdzie byly opinie ze zageszczajac srodek pospolka tworzy sie "wanne" gdzie bedzie stala woda
> 
> pozdr
> rafus


U mnie teren jest teren gliniasty i wylewałem ławy bezpośrednio w wykopy, bez szalunków, pod ławami podsypka z chudziaka,, na zewnątrz obsypane glina wymieszna z ziemią, w środku piasek, myślę że ok

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ja to samo miałem, chudziaka nie było, wymiana gruntu za to, ława: do połowy szalunek poniżej wykop w gruncie zebrany łopatą do twardego gruntu.
Na ławę daje się izolację w moim przypadku papę ICOPAL do izolacji w podmokłym gruncie (nie pamiętam dokładnie jak ta papa się nazywała), skoro na ławę daje się izolację to nie rozumiem po co pod ławę niektórzy dają folię, nie wiem co to ma dać, moje majstry też nie wiedzą a na rzeczy się znają.
Skoro jest teren gliniasty trzeba dać drenaż wokól ławy, najlepiej francuzki, i nie będzie żadnej wanny, lecz sucha zimia pod chudziakiem. Trzeba tylko pilnować żeby pospólka była dobrzez zagęszczona.

----------


## bury_kocur

Folia pod ławę nie jest w charakterze izolacji, tylko zamiast chudziaka - chodzi o to, żeby mleczko nie wsiąkło w grunt i przez to nie osłabiło betonu. Izolacja idzie normalnie na ławę i tak dalej  :wink:

----------


## rafus12

A co to jest drenaz francuzki na lawy? :Confused:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> A co to jest drenaz francuzki na lawy?


po wylaniu ławy, a najlepiej i po wymurowaniu fundamentów wokól ławy mniejwięcej n jej górnej wysokości robisz obsybkę z kamyka nie pamiętam jakiej frakcji była u mnie na to układasz rurę drenarską owiniętą w geowłukninę, to przysypujesz tym samym żwirem z lekka ,a to sypiesz ze 20 cm kamyka następnuie układasz pas geowłukniny o szerokosci ok. 60 - 70 cm i dalej kamyk ze 20 cm, Następnie obsypujesz fundamenty pospółką , lub  żwirem i tyle.
Warunek jest taki że robiąc wykop trzeba zrobić ok 1 m szerzej w kolo aby dało się wykonać drenaż.
Tak wykonany drenaż łączysz ze studnią chłonną i tyle. Nie ma wanny z wodą tylko suchy teren.
A ta nazwa to nie wiem czy fachowa, ale co tam budowlańców mam po rodzinie to tak go nazywali. :wink: 
Ta geowłuknina na dwa razy to po to żeby dodatkowo zabezpieczyć rurę drenarską przed ewentualnym zamulaniem, zwłaszcza że teren gliniasty.

----------


## cronin

Jedyny warunek że MOŻESZ zrobić studnię chłonną, czyli masz grunt przepuszczalny pod gliną do którego się dokopiesz. Ja np nie mogę, i u mnie woda by stała w studni chłonnej lub wylewała się z niej.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Można też wodę wyprowadzić do burzówki, to jest najlepsze przy terenie gliniastym.

----------


## cronin

Trzeba mieć burzówkę...  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

> Jedyny warunek że MOŻESZ zrobić studnię chłonną, czyli masz grunt przepuszczalny pod gliną do którego się dokopiesz. Ja np nie mogę, i u mnie woda by stała w studni chłonnej lub wylewała się z niej.


A ja wylewam gorycz, poszło już chyba ze 20 tys w błoto- prawie wszystko jest do zasypania,a wybrano 19 ogromnych wywrotek ziemi+koparki, które to kopały.
Musimy posadowić dom w nowym miejscu po  pomyłce geotechnicznej firmy [a właścicwie to przysłali jakiegoś świdrowego].
Wszystkie mapki projektowe, mapka zagospodarowania terenu, warunki przyłączy, geodeta -do wyrzucenia.

 :bash:

----------


## GraMar

> Reklamacja,pozew lub dogadanie się.


Nie wiem, co zrobimy- jtro rano mają przyjechać na działkę i wiercić w nowym miejscu.
Ponadto muszą nam doprowadzić do zlikwidowania szkód-będziemy ciągnąć z ich polisy OC; a jeśli ich ubezpieczyciel odmówi, dobierzemy się do majątku

----------


## kupiecjudex

Jak się nie ma burzówki, można do ścieku  :wink:  tylko trzeba wiedzieć co i jak żeby się nie wydało, bo zgody na takie przyłącze gmina nie da.
Tej studni chłonnej też bym tak od razu nie prekreślał.

----------


## [email protected]

> A ja wylewam gorycz, poszło już chyba ze 20 tys w błoto- prawie wszystko jest do zasypania,a wybrano 19 ogromnych wywrotek ziemi+koparki, które to kopały.
> Musimy posadowić dom w nowym miejscu po  pomyłce geotechnicznej firmy [a właścicwie to przysłali jakiegoś świdrowego].
> Wszystkie mapki projektowe, mapka zagospodarowania terenu, warunki przyłączy, geodeta -do wyrzucenia.


 :ohmy:  :ohmy:  :ohmy:  jak to ? wspołczuje bardzo, pozwolenie tez nowe na budowe???

----------


## slavik

Witam  :smile: 

Mam na imię Sławek, wraz z żoną rozpoczęliśmy budowę naszego wymarzonego domku  :smile:  Prowadzę dziennik, o ile czas na to pozwala. Wszystkich chętnych zapraszam do dziennika, link w podpisie  :smile:

----------


## pukul

przyszedł czas na ocieplenie poddasza... a ponieważ budżet bankowy bardzo przekroczony postanowiliśmy zrobić to sami. na początku - euforia - damy radę! ale im więcej czytam tym bardziej jestem przerażona.
krokwie mam 16 cm więc planuję wełnę 15 a potem jeszcze 5 albo 10 na profilach, martwi mnie tylko szczelina między folią a wełną - jedni piszą że musi być 3 cm inni że nie musi... jak to w końcu jest?

----------


## jesteinzyniera

Co do tego, czy dawać chudziak pod ławy, czy nie - róbcie tak, jak jest w projekcie. Owszem, z chudym betonem chodzi poniekąd o to, żeby mleczko nie uciekało do gruntu - a glina jest przecież gruntem spoistym. Tyle, że podkład z chudego betonu pełni także funkcję dodatkową: pozwala zmniejszyć otulinę prętów zbrojenia. Wynika to z warunków z normy żelbetowej PN-B-03264:2002. Jeśli wpadacie na pomysły, żeby robić fundament w rowie wykopanym w glinie  :roll eyes:  i tam wrzucacie zbrojenie tak, jak macie w projekcie przewidującym podkład betonowy, to postępujecie niezgodnie z tą normą i projektem.

----------


## R&K

> martwi mnie tylko szczelina między folią a wełną - jedni piszą że musi być 3 cm inni że nie musi... jak to w końcu jest?


wszytsko zalezy czy dach ma pelne deskowanie czy nie 
jesli jest pelne deskowanie musi byc szczelina wentylacyjna
jesli  nie ma deskowania welna moze byc szczelnie dosunięta do membrany 

Pzdr
K.

----------


## Danonki

> przyszedł czas na ocieplenie poddasza... a ponieważ budżet bankowy bardzo przekroczony postanowiliśmy zrobić to sami. na początku - euforia - damy radę! ale im więcej czytam tym bardziej jestem przerażona.
> krokwie mam 16 cm więc planuję wełnę 15 a potem jeszcze 5 albo 10 na profilach, martwi mnie tylko szczelina między folią a wełną - jedni piszą że musi być 3 cm inni że nie musi... jak to w końcu jest?


my tez bedziemy najprawdopodobniej ocieplac poddasze samiu (ale nie teraz)
my mamy pelne deskowanie (na nim papa), na ktore  pojdzie blachodachowka 


a my wczoraj skonczylismy tynkowac srodek  :smile:  w czwartek przychodzi hydraulik robic c.o., grzejniki itd (zrezygnowalismy calkowicie z podlogowki)

----------


## pukul

> wszytsko zalezy czy dach ma pelne deskowanie czy nie 
> jesli jest pelne deskowanie musi byc szczelina wentylacyjna
> jesli  nie ma deskowania welna moze byc szczelnie dosunięta do membrany 
> 
> Pzdr
> K.


dzięki wielkie!
nie mam deskowania - więźba, membrana, łaty kontrłaty i blachodachówka... czyli mogę wełnę bezpośrednio do membrany. a co z tą szczeliną na - nie wiem jak to nazwać - ale chodzi mi o tą przestrzeń - u mnie 6 cm na ściance kolankowej w miejscu gdzie leży murłata... ufff mam nadzieje, że ktoś zrozumie o co mi chodzi. kierbud doradził cegłę, ale dziś elektryk położył w tym miejscu kable i nie wiem co robić

----------


## R&K

docinasz styropian lub wełnę - izolujesz, izolujesz i jeszcze raz izolujesz  :wink:

----------


## Robaczywy

Witajcie,
Mam pytanie do osób, które niedawno walczyły w biurokracją.
Czy waszym zdaniem jest jeszcze szansa zdążyć z pozwoleniem, tak aby załapać się na Rodzinę na Swoim?

Jutro dzwonimy do geodety, żeby umówić się na podział działek, które będą nam darować rodzice. Projekt powiedzmy, że wybrany. Etap bardzo wstępny..czy jeżeli będziemy działać szybko, to jest szansa zdążyć z wnioskiem kredytowym na czas?

----------


## [email protected]

zalezy gdzie, czy jest plan zagospodarowania? gotowy projekt? do kiedy ta rodzina w ogole jest?

----------


## Robaczywy

Działka jest w okolicy proszowic w małopolsce. Projekt biorę gotowy, raczej zmian nie zamierzam wprowadzać. Jest mpzp. Rodzina na Swoim jest do końca grudnia 2012. Tylko, ze narazie w bankach nie są w stanie powiedzieć czy trzeba do 31.12 mieć decyzję kredytową, czy wystarczy złożony wniosek. 
Działka jest rolna, ale z dopuszczona zabudowa zagrodową, więc będzie to siedlisko. nie wiem czy to wpływa na czas oczekiwania na pozwolenie na budowę

PS. Czy ktoś może mi zapodać linkiem do listy poszczególnych spraw i kolejności w jakiej trzeba je załatwiać..geodeta, mapki, przyłącza, na pewno na forum jest coć na ten temat, ale jest tak obszerne, że nie mogę znaleźć..

----------


## R&K

> PS. Czy ktoś może mi zapodać linkiem do listy poszczególnych spraw i kolejności w jakiej trzeba je załatwiać..geodeta, mapki, przyłącza, na pewno na forum jest coć na ten temat, ale jest tak obszerne, że nie mogę znaleźć..


zobacz co masz napisane przy swoim nicku 
WITAJ, nim zapytasz, poszukaj odpowiedzi

----------


## pukul

czy wasze jętki opierają się o ścianki działowe? bo moje nie - brakuje tak 8 cm i się zastanawiam co teraz - jak chodzę po stryszku to się lekko ugina  :sad:  chyba jestem za ciężka

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

wprawdzie nie mam jeszcze ani jetek ani dzialowek na poddaszu, ale na zdrowy rozum to nie powinny sie opierac. scianka dzialowa nie jest od tego aby cos o nia opierac a tym bardziej wg mnie nie wiezbe dachowa ktora bedzie pracowac przy wietrze, pod sniegiem sie ugnie pewnie troche itp itd... ale czy az 8cm...

----------


## slawas86

> Działka jest w okolicy proszowic w małopolsce. Projekt biorę gotowy, raczej zmian nie zamierzam wprowadzać. Jest mpzp. Rodzina na Swoim jest do końca grudnia 2012. Tylko, ze narazie w bankach nie są w stanie powiedzieć czy trzeba do 31.12 mieć decyzję kredytową, czy wystarczy złożony wniosek. 
> Działka jest rolna, ale z dopuszczona zabudowa zagrodową, więc będzie to siedlisko. nie wiem czy to wpływa na czas oczekiwania na pozwolenie na budowę
> 
> PS. Czy ktoś może mi zapodać linkiem do listy poszczególnych spraw i kolejności w jakiej trzeba je załatwiać..geodeta, mapki, przyłącza, na pewno na forum jest coć na ten temat, ale jest tak obszerne, że nie mogę znaleźć..


ze sprawnym projektantem zdążycie.
Potrzeba załatwić takie dok:
-Plan zagospodarowania.
-jakiś dok, że ziemia na której budujecie mimo że jest rolna nie jest wysokiej klasy (od którejś klasy trzeba więcej płacić)
-wypis i wyrys z rejestru gruntów
-mapa od geodety do celów projektowych
-mapa do celów ewidencyjnych
-zaświadczenia z energetyki/wody/gazowni/inne o możliwości realizacji przyłącza
-projekt + adaptacja

zebranie powyższych około 1,5-2 miesięcy
adaptacja projektu około tygodnia
PNB (ostateczne bo takiego banki wymagają) 1,5 miesiąca 

do tego 1,5 miesiąca w banku ale do końca roku się wyrabiasz

nie wiem czy to wszystkie dok. nie pamiętam już :big tongue:  rozpoczął bym od znalezienia projektanta który z tym wszystkim pomoże i pokieruje.

----------


## Danonki

> dzięki wielkie!
> nie mam deskowania - więźba, membrana, łaty kontrłaty i blachodachówka... czyli mogę wełnę bezpośrednio do membrany. a co z tą szczeliną na - nie wiem jak to nazwać - ale chodzi mi o tą przestrzeń - u mnie 6 cm na ściance kolankowej w miejscu gdzie leży murłata... ufff mam nadzieje, że ktoś zrozumie o co mi chodzi. kierbud doradził cegłę, ale dziś elektryk położył w tym miejscu kable i nie wiem co robić





> docinasz styropian lub wełnę - izolujesz, izolujesz i jeszcze raz izolujesz


my mamy w planach właśnie to miejsce wypełnić dociętym styropianem.

----------


## pukul

> my mamy w planach właśnie to miejsce wypełnić dociętym styropianem.


Dzięki za odpowiedzi. też zrobimy styropianem.
a czy ktoś z was zaopatrywał się w materiały budowlane w sklepach internetowych? możecie coś polecić? dokładnie to chodzi mi o wełne i styropian

----------


## luvvka

Witam się z wszystkimi, trochę późno, do tej pory tylko na czytanie starczało mi czasu, teraz mogę i popisać. Przebudowujemy kostkę z lat 70-tych.

----------


## pukul

czytam i czytam o różnych wełnach i coraz głupsza jestem. nie wiem jakiej firmy, czy w rolce czy nie... dobrze, że wiem jaka grubość  :smile:  isover czy rockwool?

----------


## ulka76

Witam 
u nas prace pomalutku do przodu
zaczęli właśnie prace przy dachu, trochę czasu zeszło przy rzeźbieniu  płatwi i krokwi.
pierwsza para stoi, jutro reszta, 
więc tylko fotki  i  nyny bo rano trzeba wstać :big grin:

----------


## tomanek4

> Witam 
> u nas prace pomalutku do przodu
> zaczęli właśnie prace przy dachu, trochę czasu zeszło przy rzeźbieniu  płatwi i krokwi.
> pierwsza para stoi, jutro reszta, 
> więc tylko fotki  i  nyny bo rano trzeba wstać


noo ładnie Ulka ładnie  :smile: , zawsze mi się podobały tak rzeźbione krokwie i/lub płatwie,u mnie zostają w całości-będzie podbitka...

----------


## gregorios

> Witam 
> u nas prace pomalutku do przodu
> zaczęli właśnie prace przy dachu, trochę czasu zeszło przy rzeźbieniu  płatwi i krokwi.
> pierwsza para stoi, jutro reszta, 
> więc tylko fotki  i  nyny bo rano trzeba wstać
> 
> Załącznik 124539Załącznik 124540Załącznik 124538


U mnie też mają robić rzeźbione krokwie i płatwie tylko zastanawiam sie jak do tego przymocować rynny żeby to dobrze wyglądało. Będe miał rynny PCV i haki metalowe nakrokwiowe. Co do okuć niewim czy nie zrobiłem błędu bo wybrałem okucia blaszane (wiatrownice) zamiast dachówek skrajnych. Skusiła mnie cena. A jak wy to robicie?

----------


## pan Żubr

u mnie dachowki skrajne... nie martw sie, czasem skąpy płaci dwa razy  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Ja powiem tylko tyle: wczoraj wylalismy lawy, dzis murowalismy fundamenty - ja wcielilem sie w role pomocnika i caly dzien krecilen zaprawe :yes:  Na nic wiecej nie mam sily.,,,

----------


## ulka76

a u nas ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
krokwie prawie wszystkie stoją ( zostały tylko te z jaskółki i jedna z kraju,
one muszą poczekać aż  zamurują skosy i wymurują kominy )
co do pytań odnośnie rynien itp. niestety nie wiem, ale na bieżąco, myślę że w niedługim czasie jakieś informacje dostarczę

----------


## cronin

Hmm wreszcie mogę się pochwalić, zaczęliśmy 04 lipca, stan na dziś




i pytanie czy ktoś wie czym ciąć xps-a?

----------


## cronin

ale mówisz o takim nożu termicznym czy rzeczywiście drucie, bo widzę oba i mam wątpliwość czy to z drutem przetnie mi np płytę w połowie, czy ma taki zasięg, z kolei nóż tnie tylko do 180 mm.

----------


## Arturo72

> ale mówisz o takim nożu termicznym czy rzeczywiście drucie, bo widzę oba i mam wątpliwość czy to z drutem przetnie mi np płytę w połowie, czy ma taki zasięg, z kolei nóż tnie tylko do 180 mm.


Myślałem o czymś takim:
http://allegro.pl/wycinarka-do-styro...474480445.html
Takie coś spokojnie ugryzie duży panel.
Jeszcze parę miechów wstecz ten sam gość miał taką maszynkę po 160zł,chyba inflacja i kryzys zrobiły swoje   :wink:

----------


## cronin

O dobre, tylko czas realizacji dla mnie za długi, ale zapamiętam

----------


## max-maniacy

u nas tak samo - cięliśmy zwykłą piłą do drewna. 
nie było żadnego problemu, szło jak po maśle.

a u nas ocieplone fundamenty. można więc powiedzieć, że skończone.

----------


## maggs1

> Myślałem o czymś takim:
> http://allegro.pl/wycinarka-do-styro...474480445.html
> Takie coś spokojnie ugryzie duży panel.
> Jeszcze parę miechów wstecz ten sam gość miał taką maszynkę po 160zł,chyba inflacja i kryzys zrobiły swoje


Ja natomiast kupiłem sobie drut oporowy i ..... bardzo dobrze przecinało się (dosyć twardy) styropian piłką do drewna z drobnym zębem. Drutem fajnie wycina się jakieś skomplikowane wzory, ale po krótkiej zabawie stwierdziłem, że cięcie drutem jest powolne -może coś źle robiłem?!?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kristof_30

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów nie wiem czy dobrze trafiłem ale mam pytanie czy ktoś się orientuje czy za 250000 mogę wybudować ten projekt http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4f3e713b94824 działkę już mam projekt kupiłem warunki zabudowy dostałem tylko pozwolenie na budowę muszę dostać ale potrzebowałbym tu porady fachowców na forum z jakimi kosztami muszę się liczyć dziękuje z góry za odpowiedz pozdrawiam.

----------


## bury_kocur

Cześć* Kristof_30*  :smile:  Co do kosztów, masz na forum 2 wątki nt kosztów budowy - dom do 200 i 300 tysięcy  :smile:  Ale myślę, że spokojnie się zmieścisz w 250, jak planujesz - dom jest prosty, bez udziwnień raczej, a kosztorys na stronie też by to potwierdzał. Dużo oczywiście zależy od wykończenia, ale sam ssz to nie powinny być jakieś chore pieniądze  :wink:

----------


## Kristof_30

Dziękuję za podpowiedz bury_kocur pozdrawiam.

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

> Witam wszystkich forumowiczów nie wiem czy dobrze trafiłem ale mam pytanie czy ktoś się orientuje czy za 250000 mogę wybudować ten projekt http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4f3e713b94824 działkę już mam projekt kupiłem warunki zabudowy dostałem tylko pozwolenie na budowę muszę dostać ale potrzebowałbym tu porady fachowców na forum z jakimi kosztami muszę się liczyć dziękuje z góry za odpowiedz pozdrawiam.


Powinieneś się zmieścić  :smile:  my mamy domek 136 m2 cały podpiwniczony i na dziś czyli na SSZ wydaliśmy ok 144 tys. drugie tyle do środka i mam nadzieję, że starczy  :smile:  wasz dom jest mniejszy więc sądzę, że jeżeli nie będziecie szaleć z wykończeniówką to spokojnie dacie radę - życzę powodzenia i pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

U nas już SSZ okna i drzwi zostały wstawione - budynek  zaczyna przypominać PRAWDZIWY DOM  :smile:  już mi się marzy gorąca kawa w ciepłym fotelu przed telewizorkiem .... hmmm.  rozmarzyłam się  :smile:

----------


## Kristof_30

Dziękuję za odpowiedz Marzena i Rafał żebym ja już miał domek w takim stanie to tez bym był już szczęśliwy  :big grin:

----------


## max-maniacy

> U nas już SSZ okna i drzwi zostały wstawione - budynek  zaczyna przypominać PRAWDZIWY DOM  już mi się marzy gorąca kawa w ciepłym fotelu przed telewizorkiem .... hmmm.  rozmarzyłam się


gratulacje! 
jak widać na załączonych zdjęciach do spełnienia marzeń już całkiem niedaleko :yes:

----------


## Małgosiaczka

Witam Wszystkich!!!

W czerwcu ruszyliśmy z naszą budową, jesteśmy na etapie lania przepony ( wylewka wierzchnia ) i stoimy przed dużym dylematem z czego wybudować dom.
Dużo czytaliśmy na temat materiałów budowlanych i głowa na urosła... Wszystkie materiały są dobre. Czy ceramika czy Ytong (beton komórkowy), keramzty.
Proszę was bardzo o opinie i radę.    
Jeśli ceramika to jaka, poroterm zwykły czy szlifowany a może Ytong?
Podzielcie się swoimi doświadczeniami.
Budujemy w okolicach Lubina, woj dolnośląskie
Projekt Archon, Rododendrony 6 G (1 garaż).
Pozdrawiam Wszystkich  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

malgosiaczka... wkladasz kij w mrowisko...  :smile: 

jest gdzies specjalny watek poswiecony temu aby sobie wzajemnie udowadniac o wyzszosci swiat bozego narodznia nad wielka noca i wyzszasi ceramiki nad BK i silikatami...

moja konkluzja, a i przy okazji cenna rada jaka dostalismy na poczatku jest taka aby dla sciany 2W (a to chyba najpopularniejsze) rozwiazanie wybrac ten material ktory mozemy miec najtaniej za m2 sciany (wliczajac w to rowniez zaprawe i robocizne) a zaoszczedzona kwote pozniej przeznaczyc na lepsze ocoeplenie  :smile: 

i kierujac sie tym wlasnie zalozenim wybralismy BK szary w najtanszej wersji (czyli bez PW i bez uchwytu), laczymy go na cienkiej spoinie. jestesmy zadowoleni, zarowno z ceny, z latwosci budowania (buduje sam wiec to bardzo istotny czynnik), oraz z tego jak sciany wychodza (bo coz wiecej mozna na obecnym etapie oceniac :smile: )

pewnie podobnie zadowolony bylbym z silikatow... na ceramike jakos chyba najtrudniej bylo by sie mi zdecydowac...  :smile:

----------


## slawas86

Małgosiaczka  my kierowaliśmy się tą samą zasadą  co Tomasz Antkowiak napisał  i padło na ceramikę (porotherm 25), mimo że na początku roku jeszcze chciałem stawiać z BK (bo był tani, około 6 zł ) ale w momencie zakupu porotherm dostaliśmy za 4,1 a BK nie mogłem znaleźć taniej niż 7,8, różnica na 1m2 około 8 zł. na całym budynku to prawie 1500 zł.

----------


## abra06

:smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Hm, ja nie mam kominka, ale z tego co wiem, to przewód wentylacyjny nie wystarczy, żeby go obsłużyć, musi być spalinowy. Natomiast do kotła kondensacyjnego wkład do kanału i będzie ok. Ja planuję wyrzut spalin przez ścianę, w ogóle bez komina, ale ja po taniości buduję  :wink: 
Co do tego, które kominy spalinowe najlepsze, to jest mnóstwo opinii -  a wentylacyjne wzięłam najtańsze, czyli w moim wypadku silikatowe. Ceramiczne ponad dachem trzeba obmurować klinkierem, a ja tego akurat nie planuję.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Hm, ja nie mam kominka, ale z tego co wiem, to przewód wentylacyjny nie wystarczy, żeby go obsłużyć, musi być spalinowy. Natomiast do kotła kondensacyjnego wkład do kanału i będzie ok. Ja planuję wyrzut spalin przez ścianę, w ogóle bez komina, ale ja po taniości buduję 
> Co do tego, które kominy spalinowe najlepsze, to jest mnóstwo opinii -  a wentylacyjne wzięłam najtańsze, czyli w moim wypadku silikatowe. Ceramiczne ponad dachem trzeba obmurować klinkierem, a ja tego akurat nie planuję.



daj namiar na te kominy jakis  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Masz wiadomość  :smile:

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

Ja kupowałam komin z wkładami ceramicznymi firmy BRATA - wyszedł DUUŻO taniej niż standardowy murowany z cegły.  :smile:

----------


## R&K

> Witam wszystkich forumowiczów nie wiem czy dobrze trafiłem ale mam pytanie czy ktoś się orientuje czy za 250000 mogę wybudować ten projekt http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-domow/dom-w-nerinach/m4f3e713b94824 działkę już mam projekt kupiłem warunki zabudowy dostałem tylko pozwolenie na budowę muszę dostać ale potrzebowałbym tu porady fachowców na forum z jakimi kosztami muszę się liczyć dziękuje z góry za odpowiedz pozdrawiam.


na stronie masz podane koszty 
Cena "pod klucz" [i]
110m2 x 1800 zł  			 
			  + 27 720,00 zł   			 
= 225 720,00 zł



Cena "pod klucz" w systemie gospodarczym [i]
158 004,00 zł



uwazam je za realne

----------


## annaka

Witam wszystkich Bocianków :big grin: 
Daaawno mnie tu nie było ale może ktoś pamięta :wink:  A nie było mnie bo dużo zmian w życiu osobistym (i pernamentny brak czasu) ale i na naszej budowie :smile:  od 3 tygodni stoi już pięknie zalany parter naszego domku :big lol:  no i muszę przyznać że niesamowite przeżycie tak sobie chodzić po swoim domu :tongue:  prace poszły błyskawicznie w sumie od stanu zero do zalania płyty 5 dni roboczych  :big grin:  teraz niestety kolejna przerwa ze względu na ekipę ale czas tak zasuwa że pewnie szybko się doczekamy kolejnych wrażeń...obecnie mamy już też nieco podmurowane poddasze, no i pewnie w najbliższej wolnej chwili usuniemy stemple na parterze bo nadal stoją...
Gratulacje dla wszystkich Bocianków którzy już wybudowali i tych którzy dzielnie się nadal zmagają, oby wszystko szło po naszej myśli :big grin:

----------


## abra06

Witam, dziękuję za podpowiedzi w sprawie wyboru kominu. Stanęło na systemowym kominie z keramzytu.
Chciałam się jeszcze poradzić:
1) na ławach powinno się robić izolację poziomą czy niekoniecznie? 
2) w projekcie mam izolację fundamentów od wewnątrz styropianem a na zewnątrz abizolem. Czy nie powinno być odwrotnie?  :smile: 
pzdr,

----------


## cronin

Abra06, izolację na ławach możesz zrobić, ale nie musisz to zależy od warunków wodnych jakie masz na działce - ja np. nie mam. Ale dużo to nie kosztuje i nie szkodzi więc rób.
Styropian raczej przykleja się na zewnątrz, albo i na zewnątrz i w środku (ja tak mam), ale może w twoim przypadku są jakieś szczególne powody dla których masz od środka, spytaj swojego architekta tego który Ci adaptował projekt. 
Izolację przeciwwilgociową stosujesz ze wszystkich stron. Chyba że masz piwnicę to robisz z zewnątrz tzw. "szczelną wannę"

----------


## abra06

Dzięki Cronin za rady. Robimy w końcu tak,że na zewnątrz fundamentów dajemy styropian a od wewnątrz mazidło :smile:

----------


## cronin

A my dziś skończyliśmy stan zero
 

Od przyszłego tygodnia ściany, jak dobrze pójdzie, bez niespodzianek, to w połowie sierpnia powinniśmy skończyć SSO

----------


## Danonki

dzisiaj o 7:00 przyjechało 6 chłopa + kierownik
i...
o 13:00 mamy zrobione wylewki  :smile: 

teraz sobie schną, a my zaczynamy rozglądać się za drzwiami wejściowymi i garażowymi tylnymi oraz bramą garażową,
aby kupić, założyć i oficjalnie zakończyć SSZ  :smile:  

coś czuję  ze uda się wprowadzić wcześniej jak na św Bozego Narodzenia  :smile:

----------


## abra06

jaką daliście izolację poziomą na fundamenty? 2 razy papę na lepiku czy może coś innego?

----------


## autorus

papę na lepiku? komu by się chciało bawić   :smile: 

ja daję coś takiego

http://allegro.pl/izolacja-pozioma-f...480509712.html

kupiłem ale nie w tej firmie. Rozkłada się to i koniec, ja kupiłem grubszą 1mm. Do niczego się to nie przykleja tylko rozkłada.

----------


## cronin

ja daję papę termogrzewalną Izobit Super Medium o grubości 4,7 mm, z tym że między fundamentem a ścianą nawet nie trzeba jej zgrzewać, zgrzewana będzie dopiero razem z tą na chudziaku

----------


## Persefona

Witam.

Jeśli wszystko się ułoży za kilka dni kupimy działkę i mam nadzieję zacząć budowę w tym roku  :smile: 
Szukam informacji o dokumentach niezbędnych do PnB - głównie po to aby zorientować się w kosztach związanych z tymi dokumentami , macie jakąś ściągę ?
1. Działka jest na terenie nie objętym MPZP, są wydane warunki zabudowy, ale na obecnego właściciela działki. Czy po kupieniu działki  muszę je przepisać na siebie? 
2. Do uzyskania PnB wystarczy tylko zapewnienie o przyłączach  ? 
3 .Nie wiem jeszcze na jakie ogrzewanie się zdecydujemy, czy gaz musimy juz teraz ciągnąć do działki czy można to zrobić w późniejszym terminie? Być może zdecydujemy się na ogrzewanie prądem i wtedy gaz nie będzie nam potrzebny.
4. Ile ważne jest PnB ? Znalazłam informację w jednym artykule  że 2 lata a w innym że 3 . Gdyby się okazało że z różnych przyczyn nie możemy ruszyć z budową od razu ( musimy sprzedać mieszkanie) to mając PnB możemy zacząć w dowolnym momencie i te wszystkie papierki o zapewnieniu mediów będą aktualne?
Laikiem jestem, wybaczcie dziwne pytania  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kachna2802

Pozwolenie jest ważne dwa lata ( w tym czasie musisz rozpocząć budowę). Powodzenia :smile:

----------


## Persefona

Kachna czyli wszystkie mapki i inne dokumenty też są ważne przez 2 lata? Bo z tego co czytałam to normalnie są ważne 6 miesięcy.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> ja daję papę termogrzewalną Izobit Super Medium o grubości 4,7 mm, z tym że między fundamentem a ścianą nawet nie trzeba jej zgrzewać, zgrzewana będzie dopiero razem z tą na chudziaku


A jaka papę dajesz na chudy, z tego co wiem to nie ma papy z atestem?
Stoje przed tym dylematem i nie wiem czy pozostać przy folii 2-3mm czy z tą papą kombinować, z tym że nie wiem z jaką.

----------


## cronin

na chudziak dam prawdopodobnie icopala trochę tańszą, grub. 4 mm ale nie pamiętam jak się nazywa (nie "fundament" w każdym razie  :smile:  )
to chyba Zdunbit PF szybki profil sbs, dla mnie ważne żeby miała grubość ok. 4 mm, gramaturę 200, na włókninie poliestrowej a nie na szklanym welonie

----------


## abra06

dzięki cronin i autorus   :smile:

----------


## goshia7

Witam! Kiedy na początku roku weszłam tu po raz pierwszy wpisanych było tylko kilka postów, wchodzę teraz i ..... 159 stron  :smile:  Widzę, że jest nas dużo i temat się rozwija w takim razie ja też się pochwalę naszymi postępami  :smile:  
Budowę zaczęliśmy pod koniec marca, na dzień dzisiejszy mamy prawie SSO. Prawie, bo przez problemy z oknami dachowymi prace trochę się przeciągnęły i gdzieś koło wtorku dekarze skończą dach



Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących

----------


## rafus12

Na chudziak to moj kier-bud kazal dac pape termozgrzewalna na palnik.
Ja sie pochwale bo w koncu i u mnie ruszylo, mam stan zerowy :smile:

----------


## zapcia68

> Witam.
> 
> Jeśli wszystko się ułoży za kilka dni kupimy działkę i mam nadzieję zacząć budowę w tym roku 
> Szukam informacji o dokumentach niezbędnych do PnB - głównie po to aby zorientować się w kosztach związanych z tymi dokumentami , macie jakąś ściągę ?
> 1. Działka jest na terenie nie objętym MPZP, są wydane warunki zabudowy, ale na obecnego właściciela działki. Czy po kupieniu działki  muszę je przepisać na siebie? 
> 2. Do uzyskania PnB wystarczy tylko zapewnienie o przyłączach  ? 
> 3 .Nie wiem jeszcze na jakie ogrzewanie się zdecydujemy, czy gaz musimy juz teraz ciągnąć do działki czy można to zrobić w późniejszym terminie? Być może zdecydujemy się na ogrzewanie prądem i wtedy gaz nie będzie nam potrzebny.
> 4. Ile ważne jest PnB ? Znalazłam informację w jednym artykule  że 2 lata a w innym że 3 . Gdyby się okazało że z różnych przyczyn nie możemy ruszyć z budową od razu ( musimy sprzedać mieszkanie) to mając PnB możemy zacząć w dowolnym momencie i te wszystkie papierki o zapewnieniu mediów będą aktualne?
> Laikiem jestem, wybaczcie dziwne pytania 
> Pozdrawiam


1)Tak
2) Tak
3)Można , ale  musicie podać czym będziecie grzać
4) 2 lata

Pytaj , nam wszystkie papiery do PnB przygotowywała nasza pani architekt  , w cenie adaptacji projektu .

----------


## maggs1

> jaką daliście izolację poziomą na fundamenty? 2 razy papę na lepiku czy może coś innego?


Dałem folię grubość 1mm, szybko i myślę, że dobrze. Pozdrawiam

----------


## kupiecjudex

Mnie też namawiają na folię 2 mm z atestem.

----------


## Marcin_Piaseczno

Z przyjemnością ogłaszam SSO :wiggle:

----------


## maggs1

Witam, czym izolowaliście murłaty od wieńca:
1. Papa?
2. Folia?
3. Wcale?
Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## Lukarna

Witam moja dawną krajankę (prawie :wink: )
My dawaliśmy papę.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Papa.

----------


## ceel

nieopatrznie zrobiłem sobie kilka mikroskopijnych dziurek w foli paroprzepuszczalnej - macie jakies sprawdzone pomysły na ich zaklejenie? dziurki powstały od iskier szlifierki więc nie mają więcej niż 1mm srednicy na powierzchni 20cm2

----------


## mgk

U nas pod murłatę poszła folia.

----------


## Beti44

Witam wszystkich ponownie.
Dom już stoi, robią się wylewki na ogrzewaniu podłogowym i mam ogromny problem jaki piec do tego ogrzewania podłączyć... cały czas byłam pewna, że będzie to piec elektrycznyina ten piec mam w projekcie, ale niedawno, jakiś miesiąc temu zaczęto na moim osiedlu prowadzić sieć gazową i widząc w perspektywie niższe rachunki wystąpiłam do gazowni o wydanie warunków. Wszystko byłoby pięknie ale dzisiaj dostałam wezwanie do tejże gazowni i pani powiedziała, że moja działka jest oddalona od sieci na granicy opłacalności i za specjalne warunki dostanę specjalny rachunek do zapłacenia bo odległość jest duża i jeszcze niewiadomo czy Górnośląski Zakład Gazownictwa wyda warunki bo może im się to nie opłacać. Wprawdzie dostałam odpowiedź,że moją prośbę będą rozpatrywać w przyszłym roku.
I mam straszny dylemat czy pchać się w ten gaz, czy pozostać przy prądzie: dom jest mały do 100 m2, ocieplony 20cm grafitowym styropianem, na płycie fundamentowej, ma tylko ogrzewanie podłogowe, kominek i wentylacje mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła, dach i strop ocieplony jest welną mineralną 30 cm. 
Proszę o radę co zrobić

----------


## cronin

Przy takim ociepleniu, małym domku tylko prąd, zwłaszcza że masz drogie przyłącze gazowe. Przy gazie przepłacisz za przyłącze i piec. Przy prądzie oszczędzisz na instalacji (nawet jeśli to podłogówka wodna).

----------


## Beti44

Bardzo dziękuję cronin, może ktoś jeszcze się wypowie,  mój instalator jest przekonany, że gaz będzie w eksploatacji tańszy i zwróci mi się po 5 latach  bo będę miała niższe rachunki miesięczne za gaz niz za prąd, ale ja nie bardzo jestem do tego pomysłu przekonana.

----------


## cronin

Rachunki za gaz a prąd będziesz miała podobne, ale wydasz mniej na instalację z prądem. Instalator nie bierze pod uwagę ceny za przyłącze i piec.

----------


## bury_kocur

Ja jestem co prawda z frakcji gazowników  :wink: , ale przy tych danych chyba wcale bym się nie napalała tak znowu na gaz. Prąd w drugiej taryfie i moim zdaniem wcale nie wyjdzie drożej - i jeszcze masz w razie potrzeby kominek...

----------


## maggs1

> U nas pod murłatę poszła folia.


Dzięki za odpowiedzi.

----------


## lilly20

Kończymy układać więźbę  :wave:  :wave:  uffffff, nareszcie, trochę żeśmy się na ten moment naczekali ! Jeszcze trochę i będzie SSO.

----------


## mkslonik

a jaki rodzaj dachówki wybraliście

----------


## lilly20

U nas dachówka ceramiczna Alegro 9 z koramic'i grafitowa, angobowana.

----------


## tomanek4

> a jaki rodzaj dachówki wybraliście


U nas Allegra 9 kasztanowa angoba szlachetna

----------


## dusiaka

> a jaki rodzaj dachówki wybraliście


Witam sąsiada  :Smile: 
My wybraliśmy ceramiczną Nelskamp, model Nibra F7 - bardzo duży format, kolor stara czerń angobowana.

----------


## mkslonik

to mały przekrój widzę jest mnie dekarze polecili rabena i na niej mam wycenę. Ale po waszych postach widzę ze będę musiał pojeździć i pooglądać na składach te dachoweczki. A jaka cenę z metra za robotę wam zaśpiewali.

----------


## Jumanji

Witam wszystkich   :smile: 
Budowę zaczęliśmy w ostatnich dniach kwietnia, na chwilę obecną mamy prawie gotowe mury parteru.
Budujemy w Rudzie Śląskiej.

Co do dachówki - nam się podoba Brassa betonowa celtycka, grafitowa  :smile: 
A cenę mamy ustaloną z budowlańcami za cały stan surowy z dachem  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Jakie okna montowac - prosze o rady?
Czy jesli na koniec wrzesnia bede mial SSO - to wstawiac okna i jechac z koksem czy niech to przezmimuje w takim stanie? :roll eyes:

----------


## [email protected]

> Jakie okna montowac - prosze o rady?
> Czy jesli na koniec wrzesnia bede mial SSO - to wstawiac okna i jechac z koksem czy niech to przezmimuje w takim stanie?


Wstawiac okna i jechac z koksem. Przestuj niczym nie jest uzasadniony, to strata pieniedzy. Zima, to idealna pora na wykonczeniowkę. Okna masz caly watek :wink:  z Trojmiasta to M&S bym brała, albo Hekaplast, to imo

----------


## rafus12

Dzieki wielkie Gosiu za pomoc i slowa otuchy  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Dzieki wielkie Gosiu za pomoc i slowa otuchy


ojtam, ojtam, sama tak wybudowałam dom i wprowadziłam sie w lutym TEraz planuje podobnie

----------


## cronin

Gosia a kiedy włączyłaś ogrzewanie? grzałas przez całą zimę, czy już pod koniec przy wygrzewaniu podłogi, tynków?

----------


## [email protected]

> Gosia a kiedy włączyłaś ogrzewanie? grzałas przez całą zimę, czy już pod koniec przy wygrzewaniu podłogi, tynków?


Grzałam od jesien, miałam opcje suszenie wylewek czy jakos tak i ogrzewanie było non stop. PLus jak było ciepło, miałam okna pootwierane. Przez 6 lat nie popekały mi tynki, ani nic sie nie działo w domu, tak ze nie mam najmniejszych watpliwosci ze powtórzę patent

----------


## pan Żubr

> to mały przekrój widzę jest mnie dekarze polecili rabena i na niej mam wycenę. Ale po waszych postach widzę ze będę musiał pojeździć i pooglądać na składach te dachoweczki. A jaka cenę z metra za robotę wam zaśpiewali.


za 320 m2 dachu miałem wyceny po 17 000zł
ale wcześniej upatrzony i polecany zgarnął 14 000zł

----------


## pan Żubr

aha, i polecam objechać wszystkie okoliczne składy budowlane z projektem dachu w celu wyceny
ceny mogą się znacznie różnić, oczywiście w przeliczeniu na 1 szt dachówki,gąsiora itp

----------


## maggs1

> aha, i polecam objechać wszystkie okoliczne składy budowlane z projektem dachu w celu wyceny
> ceny mogą się znacznie różnić, oczywiście w przeliczeniu na 1 szt dachówki,gąsiora itp


Tylko trzeba się przygotować do takich wycen, bo każdy poleci inną wykończeniówkę: ołów, aluminium i inne czarodziejskie rzeczy, najlepiej skonsultować z wykonawcą (szkoda, że ja tego nie zrobiłem!!!)
Dodatkowo wybierałem z dwóch dachówek Allegra i Balance, a w końcu zamówiona Sirius  :smile: 
Magia handlu  :wink:

----------


## dusiaka

> to mały przekrój widzę jest mnie dekarze polecili rabena i na niej mam wycenę. Ale po waszych postach widzę ze będę musiał pojeździć i pooglądać na składach te dachoweczki. A jaka cenę z metra za robotę wam zaśpiewali.


U mnie, w łódzkim, położenie dachówki 40zł/m2, co mnie uczyniło w sumie 10 tys.pln. Ekipa z polecenia, także poleciłam ich dalej. Dach prosty, dwuspadowy, bez lukarn, itp, niewiele obróbek.

----------


## [email protected]

podajecie sama robocizne? ja za robocizne, ciesla i dekarz placę 150 zł m2

----------


## Atlanta

U nas lada dzień wstawiają okna Petecki więc będzie SSZ, w sierpniu ocieplenie z zewnątrz i prąd, we wrześniu tynki wewnętrzne i chyba koniec na ten rok

za dach miałam przedział 10-20 tysięcy,

----------


## dusiaka

Tak, ja podałam samą robociznę. Za położenie dachówki zapłaciłam dekarzowi 40 zł/ m2 dachu. Cieślę miałam innego, płaciłam osobno.

----------


## Kurdybanek

> Pozwolenie jest ważne dwa lata ( w tym czasie musisz rozpocząć budowę). Powodzenia


Do 2008 roku pozwolenie na budowę było ważne dwa lata. Teraz z tego co wiem ważne jest *trzy* lata
A tutaj jest tekst jednolity

http://prawo-budowlane.org/
Rozdział 4 Art. 37

A mowa o zmianie jest tu:  (Dz.U. nr 145, poz. 914)

Byłam zmuszona zgłębić ten temat  :big tongue:  bo przed upływem tego terminu trzeba zgłosić rozpoczęcie robót budowlanych, żeby pozwolenie na budowę nie straciło ważności.

----------


## Budowa2012

Witam wszystkich
I my też w końcu ruszamy...miałbyć kwieceń a jest końcówka lipca...no cóż polska papierologia  :sad: 
Fundamenty już wylane
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bartol82



----------


## bartol82



----------


## maggs1

> 


Miło popatrzeć na tak staranne wykonanie  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> podajecie sama robocizne? ja za robocizne, ciesla i dekarz placę 150 zł m2


Czasem się cieszę, że jestem z Podkarpacia -ale tylko czasem :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> Czasem się cieszę, że jestem z Podkarpacia -ale tylko czasem


Tiaa, ja mam maskaryczne stawki wszytskiego :sad:  Mam wrazenie ze Szczecin jest drozszy od Warszawy

----------


## goshia7

> Czasem się cieszę, że jestem z Podkarpacia -ale tylko czasem


Witaj sąsiedzie  :smile: 
Potwierdzam Twoje zdanie  :yes: 

Czasami mam wrażenie, że w niektórych miejscach w Polsce ceny są z kosmosu  :ohmy:

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

my za więźbę i położenie dachówki płaciliśmy 60,00 zł. za m2 no to teraz wiem, że to było taniuśko  :smile:

----------


## goshia7

> my za więźbę i położenie dachówki płaciliśmy 60,00 zł. za m2 no to teraz wiem, że to było taniuśko


My za więźbę i położenie dachówki zapłaciliśmy 45zł/m2 
Właścicielem firmy jest kolega męża więc tak po znajomości nam to policzył  :smile:  ale ogólnie to ceny w zależności od dachu wahają się od 55zł do 80zł/m2

----------


## aksuda

my zapłaciliśmy 80zł/m2 za więźbę, ułożenie dachówki , orynnowanie i okna dachowe czyli ful wypas :tongue:

----------


## maggs1

[QUOTE=goshia7;5475514]Witaj sąsiedzie  :smile: 
 Witam, witam, gratuluje domku a dachówka super i z tego co wiem to bardzo dobrej jakości  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> My za więźbę i położenie dachówki zapłaciliśmy 45zł/m2 
> Właścicielem firmy jest kolega męża więc tak po znajomości nam to policzył  ale ogólnie to ceny w zależności od dachu wahają się od 55zł do 80zł/m2


hm, to skad moje 150 zł za metr? kurde znowu nam najdrozsza wycene ::-(:

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## brylekpl

w jeleniej górze ciesle za ułożenie więzby, dachówki karpiówki, obróbek bl;acharskich i rynnowych biorą ok 80-85PLN.
Są oczywiscie tacy co robia za 100 ale Ci tylko mówią :smile:

----------


## goshia7

> hm, to skad moje 150 zł za metr? kurde znowu nam najdrozsza wycene


Jak zobaczyłam cenę to fakt- przeraziłam się  :smile:  150zł/m2 ????   My płaciliśmy za wszystko czyli więźba, ułożenie dachówki, wstawianie okien, orynnowanie i likwidację słupów na poddaszu 45zł/m2  Tak jak mówiłam cena po znajomości, inna firma chciała 60zł/m2 ale to i tak nie to samo co 150zł  :ohmy:

----------


## goshia7

[QUOTE=maggs1;5476562]


> Witaj sąsiedzie 
>  Witam, witam, gratuluje domku a dachówka super i z tego co wiem to bardzo dobrej jakości


Witam, dziękuję bardzo  :smile:    a dachówka kupowana właśnie w Stalowej Woli  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> hm, to skad moje 150 zł za metr? kurde znowu nam najdrozsza wycene


Jeśli jakość wykonania będzie równie wysoka jak cena to będziesz bardzo zadowolona  :smile: 

goshia7 - a beton to masz chyba z Kamienia  :smile:

----------


## abra06

:smile:

----------


## cronin

można, tylko niech robi co najmniej 10 cm zakładu, no i dobrze by było dać grunt pod spód

----------


## nita83

wczoraj właśnie mnie oświecono co do tradycji wieszania wiechy i baardzo się zdziwiłam, że to aż taka bibka ma być z budowlańcami. Tyle kieliszków ile wbicie gwoździa, picie, jedzenie, pieśń. Cała oprawa. Wprawdzie mi do wiechy jeszcze daleko, ale jestem ciekawa jak to u Was jest i czy faktycznie się to jeszcze praktykuje.

----------


## karcz3

no ja własnie w sobote bede wyprawiał tzw wieche ale też nie bardzo wiem co z czym ugryźć no wiecie żeby lipy nie było przed budowlancami, moze ktos opisze co i jak bo ja tu wyżej widze ze kieliszki czylo wodka wchodzi w gre a ja browarki i grila chciałem zrobić  :tongue:

----------


## goshia7

> goshia7 - a beton to masz chyba z Kamienia


Dokładnie z Kamienia  :smile:   z tego co słyszę to u nas każdy bierze ten beton  :smile: 






> wczoraj właśnie mnie oświecono co do tradycji wieszania wiechy i baardzo się zdziwiłam, że to aż taka bibka ma być z budowlańcami. Tyle kieliszków ile wbicie gwoździa, picie, jedzenie, pieśń. Cała oprawa. Wprawdzie mi do wiechy jeszcze daleko, ale jestem ciekawa jak to u Was jest i czy faktycznie się to jeszcze praktykuje.





> no ja własnie w sobote bede wyprawiał tzw wieche ale też nie bardzo wiem co z czym ugryźć no wiecie żeby lipy nie było przed budowlancami, moze ktos opisze co i jak bo ja tu wyżej widze ze kieliszki czylo wodka wchodzi w gre a ja browarki i grila chciałem zrobić


U nas już było 2 wiechy.  Jak murarze skończyli strop to śmialiśmy się z nich bo sami biegali po łące i szukali zielska na wiechę  :smile:  a że sezon grillowy pogoda dopisywała to zrobiliśmy imprezę pod altanką na świeżym powietrzu, śpiewów nie było ale pyszności grillowe, wódeczka no i oczywiście dobry humor  :smile:  
Tradycja wieszania wiechy jest u nas dość częstym zjawiskiem ale to oczywiście zależy od inwestora  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Wiecha u mnie wygladala tak, ciele zrobili wieche z lisci debu i jarzebiny. Zbili stoły. Ja kupiłam wodke, kiełbase i wielkiego grilla rozpalilismy. Plus soki, paluszki, sałatka jakas marynowane ogorki itd

----------


## pukul

A jaką wycene macie na wylewki (lub już płaciliście)?
Mój wykonawca powiedział mi 30 zł plus cena za styropian 150 zł za m3. czyli średnio na dom wyjdzie mi z całym materiałem 42 zł.  Nie wiem czy to dużo, mało czy w sam raz. wiem że robi w miarę dobrze  :smile:

----------


## gorbag

Dziś zaczęły się konkretne prace na działce i nie wiem czy to mój wątek, czy nie do końca.
Czy będzie osobny wątek dla rozpoczynajacyh budowę latem?  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

co do papy na fundamentach, to mamy małą zagwozdkę. szerokość papy, która nam została z izolowania ławy jest taka, że jak złoży się na pół, to jest dokładnie szerokość bloczka. nie zostaje nic na zakład. a jak się będzie odcinać, to sporo odpadów zostanie. mąż wymyślił, że przetnie wzdłuż i położy jedną warstwę, a na to folię Tytan 36cm i z tej foli będzie zakład. nie wiem tylko, czy trzeba to jakoś ze sobą skleić. co o tym myślicie? może tak być?

----------


## maggs1

> Dziś zaczęły się konkretne prace na działce i nie wiem czy to mój wątek, czy nie do końca.
> Czy będzie osobny wątek dla rozpoczynajacyh budowę latem?


Myślę, że to Twój wątek, można uznać, że to taka późna wiosna  :smile: 
Ja dzisiaj zakończyłem stan zero, osiatkowałem ocieplenie fundamentów ale zostało jeszcze obsypanie i szukam kogoś z uprawnieniami na taczki -są chętni???  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> co do papy na fundamentach, to mamy małą zagwozdkę. szerokość papy, która nam została z izolowania ławy jest taka, że jak złoży się na pół, to jest dokładnie szerokość bloczka. nie zostaje nic na zakład. a jak się będzie odcinać, to sporo odpadów zostanie. mąż wymyślił, że przetnie wzdłuż i położy jedną warstwę, a na to folię Tytan 36cm i z tej foli będzie zakład. nie wiem tylko, czy trzeba to jakoś ze sobą skleić. co o tym myślicie? może tak być?


Nie wiem czy uda się skleić folię i papę razem, ja dałem tylko folię gr 1mm.

----------


## GraMar

> Nie wiem czy uda się skleić folię i papę razem, ja dałem tylko folię gr 1mm.


A jaką folię dałaś, co to za Tytan?
Ja sprowadzam folię kurierem z Izokpolu, o grubości 1,2mm-u nas tutaj to najgrubsza była 0,8mm. Tę firmę i ich wyrób polecił mi mój majster, ale już tutaj nikt jej nie sprzedaje.

----------


## max-maniacy

folia do izolacji fundamentów firmy Tytan. my kupiliśmy cienką 0,3mm, bo ma iść na papę 4mm. 
no i właśnie nie wiemy jak ją skleić. myślimy o lepiku, tylko czy folia to wytrzyma?

----------


## ulka76

Witam po długiej nieobecności.... ale ciągle jest coś do  zrobienia i niestety ale nie ma czasu na kompa.
Gratuluję wszystkim postępów w pracach przy wymarzonych domkach.
U nas również cały czas pomalutku, ale do przodu :wink: 

Można powiedzieć że mury zakończone, zostały tylko kominy...


i cały tydzień po pracy malowanie podbitki...

----------


## ulka76

no i najnowsze zdjęcia...
(coś mi aparat szwankuje)

domek od frontu już z kominami 
i prawie całą podbitką

----------


## pukul

> A jaką wycene macie na wylewki (lub już płaciliście)?
> Mój wykonawca powiedział mi 30 zł plus cena za styropian 150 zł za m3. czyli średnio na dom wyjdzie mi z całym materiałem 42 zł.  Nie wiem czy to dużo, mało czy w sam raz. wiem że robi w miarę dobrze


naprawdę nikt nie wie czy to dobra cena? szkoda....

----------


## dusiaka

*pukul* - wg. mnie bardzo dobra cena- za styro płaciłam 160 za m3, do tego dochodzi folia, a za wylewki (bez układania styropianu, zrobiliśmy to sami) zapłacimy 35 za m2.

----------


## tundra

Ależ pięknie Wasze domki rosną-aż miło. Witałam się na tym forum kiedyś jak jeszcze czekaliśmy na pozwolenie.Później to pozwolenie dostaliśmy, ruszyliśmy ochoczo. Ekipa miała być pewna, kierbud polecał a tu się okazało że na 36 m garażu mamy kilkanaście centymetrów róznicy w przekątnych więc katów prostych brak a jest juz wieniec.Jutro się rano będziemy konfrontować z ekipą.. Nie wiem co z tym zrobić. Bo na tym garażu jeszcze dwa pokoje mają być... Miał ktoś z Was problemy z kątami? Jak z tego wybrnąć?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ostatnie problemy z katami mialem za dzieciaka... ojciec mnie czasem odstawial jak cos nabroilem abym przemyslal  :big grin: 

a tak bardziej na powaznie to nie bardzo wiem co z takim kwiatkiem teraz poczac... a rozbieranie juz jkaby troche za pozno..

----------


## tundra

Uff Już wróciliśmy z budowy.Kamień z serca... Majster podszedł do sprawy odpowiedzialnie-jedną scianę rozbierają a wieniec z drugiej przesuną lewarem.
Błąd był ewidentny i widoczny nawet gołym okiem-zgubiła ich rutyna myślę. Cieszę się z takiego obrotu sprawy ale spokojnego weekendu nikt mi nie wróci.
Oby jak najmniej takich atrakcji czego sobie i Wam "współbudującym" życzę  :smile:

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

> my zapłaciliśmy 80zł/m2 za więźbę, ułożenie dachówki , orynnowanie i okna dachowe czyli ful wypas


no my też z oknami i orynnowaniem 60,00 zł.  :smile:  kompleksówka  :smile:

----------


## Danonki

> A jaką wycene macie na wylewki (lub już płaciliście)?
> Mój wykonawca powiedział mi 30 zł plus cena za styropian 150 zł za m3. czyli średnio na dom wyjdzie mi z całym materiałem 42 zł. Nie wiem czy to dużo, mało czy w sam raz. wiem że robi w miarę dobrze


to dobra cena. My placilismy 30zl, ale firma ktora nam robila bierze normalnie 33zl. My sie dogadalismy bo wczesniej z tej firmy robili nam tynki i zeszli 3zl z m2. W sumie wyszlo ok 4200zł (140m2). Styropian musielismy sami kupic (nie pamietam ile za niego dalismy). Ekipa (szesciu chlopa+kierownik) przyjechala o 6-7, sami styropian i reszte ulozyli, zalali wszystko itd i o godz 14 wylewki byly skonczone. Wyszlo bardzo dobrze naszym zdaniem.

----------


## autorus

Nie wiem jak u was ale u mnie jak zaczelo padac w nocy to pada do teraz i nie wyglada jakby mialo chec skonczyc  ::-(:

----------


## plusfoto

I całe szczęście. Ani mi się waż straszyć pogody. Właśnie mi skończyli w sobotę płytę i od tej pory stałem ze wężem i lałem wodę. Nareszcie torchę odsapki.

Tak było

Potem tak

----------


## cronin

> Nie wiem jak u was ale u mnie jak zaczelo padac w nocy to pada do teraz i nie wyglada jakby mialo chec skonczyc


u mnie też, ale widzisz przynajmniej nie musisz moczyć cegieł  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

u nas popadalo troszke w nocy, teraz jest slonecznie

----------


## dusiaka

> to dobra cena. My placilismy 30zl, ale firma ktora nam robila bierze normalnie 33zl. My sie dogadalismy bo wczesniej z tej firmy robili nam tynki i zeszli 3zl z m2. W sumie wyszlo ok 4200zł (140m2). Styropian musielismy sami kupic (nie pamietam ile za niego dalismy). Ekipa (szesciu chlopa+kierownik) przyjechala o 6-7, sami styropian i reszte ulozyli, zalali wszystko itd i o godz 14 wylewki byly skonczone. Wyszlo bardzo dobrze naszym zdaniem.


Odsuwając tematy pogodowe na boczny tor nadpiszę, że ja to mam widocznie na czole napisane, że za wszystko mogę przepłacać:
Sprawa z hydraulikiem- szkoda słów, 35 koła za coś, za co inni płacą 8-9 tys mniej  :bash: 
Nasze wylewki będą kosztować 35 zł/ m2  i to bez rozkładania styropianu - to zrobiliśmy sami poświęcając cały poprzedni tydzień po pracy i całą sobotę...

----------


## kupiecjudex

No nie wiem dlaczego ode mnie za posadzki chcą 13 zł za m2 z położeniem folii styropianu i siatki zbrojeniowej wraz z wylewką oczywiście. Materiał sam kupuję.
Według tego co piszecie to jakoś tanio mi wychodzi :jaw drop: 
Jakoś tak mam że jak coś jest tanio to od razu wzbudza moje podejrzenia :wink:

----------


## pan Żubr

> No nie wiem dlaczego ode mnie za posadzki chcą 13 zł za m2 z położeniem folii styropianu i siatki zbrojeniowej wraz z wylewką oczywiście. Materiał sam kupuję.
> Według tego co piszecie to jakoś tanio mi wychodzi
> Jakoś tak mam że jak coś jest tanio to od razu wzbudza moje podejrzenia


może dlatego, że to cena bez materiału.
niedługo będę chciał robić wylewki więc ten temat bardzo mnie interesuje

----------


## pukul

> u nas popadalo troszke w nocy, teraz jest slonecznie


U nas w nocy też popadało... troszkę - całość trwała 15 minut  - efekt - nie mamy wody, nie mamy prądu (i tak będzie przez kilka dni) pół wsi nie ma dachów, wichura zabrała ze sobą kilka słupów, wiele drzew nawet kilkudziesięcioletnich. o garażach blaszanych czy szklarniach, przybudówkach nie wspomnę... no i jeszcze kilka samochodów.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> U nas w nocy też popadało... troszkę - całość trwała 15 minut  - efekt - nie mamy wody, nie mamy prądu (i tak będzie przez kilka dni) pół wsi nie ma dachów, wichura zabrała ze sobą kilka słupów, wiele drzew nawet kilkudziesięcioletnich. o garażach blaszanych czy szklarniach, przybudówkach nie wspomnę... no i jeszcze kilka samochodów.


no to po za tym ze troche popadalo musialo tez chyba ciut zawiac ? :/ wspolczuje kurde...

----------


## dusiaka

Nam wylewkarz powiedział, że za samą robociznę może policzyć 12 zł/m2. Dodatkowo 2 zł/m2, gdyby miał kłaść styropian. Przeliczył sobie "pi razy oko", że materiał kosztuje ok 23 zł/m2, więc podał nam za całość 35/m2.

----------


## GraMar

> U nas w nocy też popadało... troszkę - całość trwała 15 minut  - efekt - nie mamy wody, nie mamy prądu (i tak będzie przez kilka dni) pół wsi nie ma dachów, wichura zabrała ze sobą kilka słupów, wiele drzew nawet kilkudziesięcioletnich. o garażach blaszanych czy szklarniach, przybudówkach nie wspomnę... no i jeszcze kilka samochodów.


To współczuję tym, kogo dotknęła ta wichura.

----------


## annaka

Witam. Jakie okna dachowe wybierają Bocianki? :smile:  Zaczeliśmy się włąśnie rozglądać i w sumie żadnych sensownych informaji nie mogę się doszukać...czy wynika to z tego że nie ma sensu przykładać większej uwagi co do tego wyboru? Czy jednak są jakieś zasady? Generalnie będziemy mieć tylko 2 takie okna - w łazience i na klatce schodowej, mimo iż w projekcie mamy też w pokojach to już niemal na 100% z nich zrezygnowaliśmy (zastanawiamy się nad jednym). Czy ma ktoś z Was okno uchylno obrotowe typu np. Fakro PreSelect fpp-v u3 (taki konkretnie model bierzemy pod uwagę), jest sens takie montować? Będzie w jakimś stopniu lepsze/wygodniejsze? Oczywiście na schodach i tak nie ma to znaczenia bo tam ma pełnić jedynie funkcję doświetlenia...

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ja kupiłem VELUXY GGL z szybą U. 1,3, wraz z roletą zewnętrzaną, bo niestety przez okna dachowe wiele się łapie ciepła.
Też przez chwilę wachałem się na d fakro uchylno obrotowymi także. Generalnie każdy producent w innym miejscu montuje klamki i decydować powinno to jak wysoko ma być zamontowane okno i gdzie producent przewidział klamkę tak żeby potem nie trzeba było kucać, albo biegać po jakiś stołek.
Uchylno - obrotowe są droższe, a to że lepszy z nich widok bo można otworzyć całkiem to bajki, przy obrotowym staniesz sobie przy brzegu okna i skrzydło masz za plecami i nic nie zasłania widoku, więc to tylko takie fikumiku za dodatkową kasę.

----------


## karcz3

Mam pytanko kupiłem pianke montażowa i pistolet do niej 
przykrecam pianke do pistoletu i bokiem z pistoletu tam gdzie jest gwonint przykrecany do puszki leci mi bokiem cały czas pianka co robie nie tak,
dokrecic sie juz bardziej nie da i  z pistoletu leci pianka ale  z gwintu również wylatuje,
prosze o wskazówki

----------


## maggs1

> Mam pytanko kupiłem pianke montażowa i pistolet do niej 
> przykrecam pianke do pistoletu i bokiem z pistoletu tam gdzie jest gwonint przykrecany do puszki leci mi bokiem cały czas pianka co robie nie tak,
> dokrecic sie juz bardziej nie da i  z pistoletu leci pianka ale  z gwintu również wylatuje,
> prosze o wskazówki


1-odkręć pistolet od pianki
2-sprawdź gwinty, jeśli nie są zniszczone to wkręć ponownie powoli i prosto
3-jeśli nie pomogło, wkręć inną puszkę
4-jeśli nadal jest źle, wracasz do sklepu gdzie kupiłeś pistolet i wymieniasz na nowy -sprawny i wracasz do pracy z 24h opóźnieniem :/
pozdrawiam
ps. przed powrotem o sklepu upewnij się, że postępowałeś zgodnie z załączoną instrukcją

----------


## R&K

okno dachowe Fakro *FTT U6* -o współczynniku Uw=0,81W/m2K na U8 mnie niestety nie stac  :wink:  (cena nieadekwatna do jakosci)
do tego za rok na wiosne markizy zewnetrzne - tylko one chronia dobrze przed nadmiarem slonca / przegrzewaniem

----------


## goralowa

czy ktoś buduje dom na jaworowej lub cisowej

----------


## tundra

A ja piszę ze sprostowaniem. Pisałam kilka dni temu z prośbą o radę co zrobić skoro garaż mam w formie rombu i wieniec nad nim. Prostuje, bo dopiero dziś wieniec zalano :smile:  więc ja-laik budowlany dostrzegłam różnicę  :yes: 
To co brałam za kawałek wieńca było nadprożem i dało sie przesunąć... Przesunięto też wtedy ścianę i nasz garaż uzyskał formę prostokąta.
Uff mam nadzieję że czytelnie wyjaśniłam.
Powodznia bociany w ciężkich bojach budowlanych :smile:

----------


## tundra

My budujemy na ul. Zadębie w Lublinie. A za oknami dachowymi dopiero zaczniemy się rozglądac na dniach.
Wolałabym takie obrotowe bo umycie znacznie wygodniej mi się w nich przedstawia tylko nie wiem jak jest róznica w cenie w stosunku do tych nieobrotowych.

----------


## pan Żubr

> My budujemy na ul. Zadębie w Lublinie. A za oknami dachowymi dopiero zaczniemy się rozglądac na dniach.
> Wolałabym takie obrotowe bo umycie znacznie wygodniej mi się w nich przedstawia tylko nie wiem jak jest róznica w cenie w stosunku do tych nieobrotowych.


o ile wiem mycie jest prawie takie samo w obu modelach.

----------


## autorus

a u mnie  :smile:

----------


## slavik

*Autorus*, powiem, że oryginalnie! Jestem ciekawy jak to wyjdzie, więc już zaczynam śledzić dziennik  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## autorus

musi wyjść bo inaczej to po co właśnie zamówiłem dwa tiry cegły z Litwy ?  :smile:

----------


## ulka76

annaka
my kupiliśmy właśnie takie okna   Fakro PreSelect fpp-v u3uchylno obrotowe, są juz zamontowane i myślę że to dobry wybór
klamka jest na dole i nie trzeba wskakiwać na stołek ale i wcale nie jest nisko, moze dlatego że mamy podniesioną ścianę kolanową o pustaka(teraz jest 5pustaków)
przy funkcji uchylnej można np.podziwiać okoliczne widoki , a obrotowej  np je umyć  :tongue:  . 
też mamy dwa takie okna jedno w łazience a drugie w pokoju to w pokoju do końca było pod znakiem zapytania,czy go dawać czy nie,ale stwierdziliśmy że tylko pojedyncze drzwi balkonowe to troche za mało i bedzie ciemno i faktycznie by tak było :yes: 
życzę trafnych wyborów i pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> a u mnie



autorus, jestes wariat  :smile:  chyba jeden z najbardziej pozytywnych wariatow na jakich w zyciu trafilem. trzymam kciuki  :big grin:  fajnie ze sa ludzie ktorzy nie pakuja kasy w "palacyki", "dworki" i inne banalne budowle ale robia cos takiego, z fantazja.

----------


## tundra

Autorus jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem.Zazdroszczę siły przebicia i "powera" w dążeniu do celu.Też chętnie pośledzę dziennik.Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## goshia7

> Witam. Jakie okna dachowe wybierają Bocianki?  Czy ma ktoś z Was okno uchylno obrotowe typu np. Fakro PreSelect fpp-v u3 (taki konkretnie model bierzemy pod uwagę), jest sens takie montować? Będzie w jakimś stopniu lepsze/wygodniejsze? Oczywiście na schodach i tak nie ma to znaczenia bo tam ma pełnić jedynie funkcję doświetlenia...


Hej My mamy właśnie okna Fakro obrotowe i uchylno obrotowe.  Fakt -okno preselect jest wygodniejsze w użytkowaniu ale przy tych obrotowych też da się żyć  :wink:

----------


## R&K

policja ostanio złapała pijanego rolnika na traktorze - dziwić się później że w zbożu są kręgi powycinane ...



> a u mnie


patrząc na tą fotkę - odnoszę wrażenie że ekipa musi chodzić na OKRĄGŁO pijana  :wink:

----------


## qana

Słuchajcie, czy Wam też podczas budowy ciągle się zmienia koncepcja? Dokonywaliście jakichś większych zmian w trakcie budowy? 
Składając wniosek o PnB byłam przekonana, że już nic nowego nie wymyślę... okazuje się, że teraz  jak już się buduje to ja mam dopiero pomysły  :big grin:  
Jak to wygląda u Was?  :wink:

----------


## R&K

duzo zalezy od kierbuda
on wpisami do dziennika budowy moze duzo ... ale nie wszytsko

trzeba miec tez zgode projektanta na zmiany w projekcie  (to jego wlasnosc intelektualna)

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

u nas jest troche inaczej. tzn zanim dostalismy PnB projekt zostal dokladnie przemyslany, przerysowalem go sobie do ACada, obmierzylem, potem zrobilem szybki model 3D po ktorym mozna bylo sobie "pospacerowac", stad teraz podczas budowy trzymam sie raczej naszych zalorzen i pomyslow ktore zostaly okreslone podczas adaptacji. Oczywiscie, jakies tam kosmetyczne drobiazgi wychodza... ale to zadne zmiany o ktore nalezalo by ciagac kierownika  :smile:

----------


## tomanek4

> Witam. Jakie okna dachowe wybierają Bocianki? Zaczeliśmy się włąśnie rozglądać i w sumie żadnych sensownych informaji nie mogę się doszukać...czy wynika to z tego że nie ma sensu przykładać większej uwagi co do tego wyboru? Czy jednak są jakieś zasady? Generalnie będziemy mieć tylko 2 takie okna - w łazience i na klatce schodowej, mimo iż w projekcie mamy też w pokojach to już niemal na 100% z nich zrezygnowaliśmy (zastanawiamy się nad jednym). Czy ma ktoś z Was okno uchylno obrotowe typu np. Fakro PreSelect fpp-v u3 (taki konkretnie model bierzemy pod uwagę), jest sens takie montować? Będzie w jakimś stopniu lepsze/wygodniejsze? Oczywiście na schodach i tak nie ma to znaczenia bo tam ma pełnić jedynie funkcję doświetlenia...


My wybraliśmy Veluxa uchylno-obrotowe i zadecydowała właściwe cene w porównaniu do obrotowych nie była duża (mamy 4 okna dachowe) do łazienki jest białe-chyba lepiej będzie wyglądać, a jako doświetlenie korytarza zamiast okna wzięliśmy świetlik dachowy, jest w podobnej cenie jak okno jeśli policzyć kołnierz,  w stropie poddasza będzie widoczny tylko plafon który cały dzień świeci za darmo  :wink:  , zajmuje znacznie mniej miejsca w połaci dacowej, wpuszcza moim zdaniem wiecej światła.Okna GHL 3073 a łazienkowe to GHU 0059.

----------


## ZojaART

A my zmieniamy koncepcje praktycznie co tydzień. Nad projektem ślęczęliśmy ponad rok i myśleliśmy że wszystko mamy super, aż potem ktoś popatrzył już na gotowe plany i mówi: a po cholere wam tyle korytarzy, przesuncie to tu to tam i będziecie mieć o wiele więcej przestrzeni. No i kurde miał racje. :bash:  Teraz gdy już budujemy (oficjalnie rekonstuujemy stary dom) to ciągle coś nowego wymyślimy.  Chcemy połączyć stary drewniany dom z nowym murowanym. Wąska działka wąski dom no i trzeba z tego zrobić spójną całość.

Teraz musimy się zdecydować jaką dachówkę dać. Nie oglądałam całęgo tego wątku więc nie wiem czy już się tu debatowała o dachókach. Jeśli tak to proszę o nr strony jak ktoś wie.  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

U nas jak na razie zero zmian w temacie układu funkcjonalnego - ale projekt był przemyślany od początku, sama go kreśliłam, więc dziwne by było, gdybym teraz robiła demolkę  :wink:  Zmieniliśmy tylko strop z monolitu na płyty - bo taniej.

----------


## tundra

> A my zmieniamy koncepcje praktycznie co tydzień. Nad projektem ślęczęliśmy ponad rok i myśleliśmy że wszystko mamy super, aż potem ktoś popatrzył już na gotowe plany i mówi: a po cholere wam tyle korytarzy, przesuncie to tu to tam i będziecie mieć o wiele więcej przestrzeni. No i kurde miał racje. Teraz gdy już budujemy (oficjalnie rekonstuujemy stary dom) to ciągle coś nowego wymyślimy.  Chcemy połączyć stary drewniany dom z nowym murowanym. Wąska działka wąski dom no i trzeba z tego zrobić spójną całość.
> 
> Teraz musimy się zdecydować jaką dachówkę dać. Nie oglądałam całęgo tego wątku więc nie wiem czy już się tu debatowała o dachókach. Jeśli tak to proszę o nr strony jak ktoś wie.


Mamy dokładnie tak samo jak Wy-co etap to jakieś zmiany.Śmiejemy się, że kierbud już czasem siada pod lipą i płacze :big lol: 
Może dlatego że my też dobudowujemy do domu drewnianego murowany garaż z poddaszem użytkowym, może tak to własnie jest z dobudowami...
Na dach musimy dać balchę bo ceramika dla naszej konstrukcji za ciężka.Nie pamiętam czy dachy już zostały omówione czy nie.

----------


## annaka

Witam,
Co do okien dachowych to zamówliśmy wstępnie 2 uchylno-obrotowe Fakro, ale dylemat do końca nie rozwiązany...jedno z nich napewno będzie w łazience, na pewno jednego potrzebujemy na schody ale dalej nie wiemy co zrobić z jednym pokojem: sypialnia ma blisko 21m pow.całkowitej (ok. 18 użytkowej) i drzwi balkonowe (od strony południowej) 150*220-wystarczy światła? Gdybyśmy dali okno dachowe było by od zachodu w wym.78*118...musimy w końcu się zdecydować :sick: 

A co do zmian - to też mieliśmy dość szczegółowe wszystko przemyślane w końcu robiliśmy projekt indywidualny, ale bez drobnych zmian już się nie obyło :yes:  Na chwilę obecną (a jesteśmy na etapie murowania poddasza jest już jeden szczyt, wieniec, rozpoczęte działówki) zrezygnowaliśmy z jednego okna w garażu (były 2), zmieniliśmy układ schodów (bieg? w każdym razie miały zakręcać w lewo a teraz zakręcają w prawo :tongue: ) dzięki czemu po wejściu z wiatrołapu schody są centralnie na wprost a wcześniej były jakby trochę po prawo i zamierzamy zrobić pod schodami schowek z normalnymi drzwiami (tego nie było w planie ale stwierdziliśmy że zyskamy cenny grajdołek a i tak mamy dość przestronnie więc nie zaszkodzi to przestrzeni), po za tym przesuneliśmy trochę okno w łazience na dole - z zewnątrz wypadnie chyba lepiej, a w środu mimo że nie będzie symetrycznie na ścianie to będzie tam prysznic więc się pewnie wyrówna optycznie a łatwiej będzie wybrać 'wymiarowo' kabinę/brodzik. Zmniejszyliśmy też wyjście na taras (było 3szkrzydłowe) bo stwierdziliśmy że w oryginalnym układzie nie mielibyśmy zbyt dużego pola manewru w jakimkolwiek meblowaniu a światła jest wystarczająco gdyż od południowej strony mamy ogromny wykusz, a z kolei na poddaszu powiększyliśmy jedne drzwi balkonowe...także u nas tych zmian już trochę jest :ohmy:  a pewnie jeszcze nie koniec :big tongue:  zastanawiamy się intensywnie czy wydzielać z kuchni spiżarkę- tak jest w projekcie (i był to zresztą jeden z podstawowych punktów które musiały być) ale patrząc teraz na kuchnię bez tej dziłówki jest taka fajna duża a później się ewidentnie zmniejszy...ale to narazie odsuneliśmy w przyszłość. 
Myślę że nie ma się co bać takich drobnych zmian oby były tylko trafne :tongue:

----------


## lilly20

U nas obyło się bez większych zmian projektu i podczas budowy też jakoś nic nowego nam nie wpadło do głowy. Na etapie adaptacji zrezygnowaliśmy z jednego okna, zmieniliśmy jeden strop na terivę, posadzka garażu jest na tej samej wysokości co reszta pomieszczeń ( i tego trochę żałuję) a w oryginale była niżej o dwa schodki  :smile:  Na dzień dzisiejszy mamy wymurowane kominy i cieszę się z wyboru cegły klinkierowej - jest piękna  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  Nie mogę się doczekać powrotu ekipy od dachu ( więźbę zmontowali na szóstkę ) chcę już mieć dachówkę na dachu! Czekamy jeszcze na docieplenie styro pod daszkami i powoli na ten rok kończymy przygodę z budową.

----------


## aksuda

my również w trakcie budowy zmiany robimy tylko kosmetyczne, czekamy teraz na okna a później to zobaczymy ale chyba nasza budowa również spowolni chyba że zima będzie taka jak w zeszłym roku to w tedy na pewno będziemy powoli wykańczać w środku :yes:

----------


## slavik

> zmieniliśmy jeden strop na terivę


Czy zmianę stropu trzeba uzgadniać z urzędem? Jak to się odbywa? Mamy monolityczny, a chcemy terivę.



> posadzka garażu jest na tej samej wysokości co reszta pomieszczeń ( i tego trochę żałuję) a w oryginale była niżej o dwa schodki


U nas została niżej, tak jak w projekcie. Możesz napisać dlaczego żałujesz decyzji o zmianie (też to rozważałem)?

----------


## rafus12

Wlasnie sie dowiedzialem ze mamy pekniety fundament - a juz oba zalewy sa zrobione i scianka kolankowa rosnie. 
W garazu scianka fundamentowa wystaje dwa bloczki nad chudziak - po prostu ekipa pociagnela scianki fundamentowe na rowno i na domu i na garazu (ktory jest nizej) chudziak jest ponizej.
Dzieki temu mamy podglad scianki fundamentowej od srodka - z zewnatrz wszystko juz ocieplone i zaciagniete klejem.
No i wlasnie na tych dwoch bloczkach w polowie garazu jest pekniecie - wyrazne na gornym, rysa na dole - byc moce biegnie do samej lawy - tego nie wiem.
Okazuje sie ze moja ekipa zauwazyla to na etapie kladzenia papy i wyprowadzania pierwszej warstwy sciany - i w zaprawie przed pierwsza warstwa umiescili dodatkowo 4 prety fi 12 na dlugosci calej sciany zeby to wzmocnic.
Czy uwazacie ze mam sie martwic? Teren u mnie gliniasty - lawy sa solidnie wykonane. 2 metry od garazu byl wykop z wodociagow - przylacze wody - ale nie w tym miejscu to przylacze do budynku dochodzi.

rafus

----------


## pan Żubr

> Czy zmianę stropu trzeba uzgadniać z urzędem? Jak to się odbywa? Mamy monolityczny, a chcemy terivę.


moim zdaniem monolityczny jest lepszy.
ja robilem odwrotna zmiane. wystarczy uzgodnic z kier bud

----------


## [email protected]

Dla relaksu do kawy :wink:  http://izabelapodlaska.pl/index.php?id=43 Przy okazji bawiliście się w czary mary, sypanie grosikow w rogi fundamentów? zakopywanie zdjecia? jakies inne "obrzedy" Jutro mam mięc lana płytę i sie własnie zastanawiam

----------


## [email protected]

> U nas jak na razie zero zmian w temacie układu funkcjonalnego - ale projekt był przemyślany od początku, sama go kreśliłam, więc dziwne by było, gdybym teraz robiła demolkę  Zmieniliśmy tylko strop z monolitu na płyty - bo taniej.


U mnie niby tez był przemyslany, ale teraz szlocham ze bede miala za wąska jadalnię :sad:

----------


## cronin

> Dla relaksu do kawy http://izabelapodlaska.pl/index.php?id=43 Przy okazji bawiliście się w czary mary, sypanie grosikow w rogi fundamentów? zakopywanie zdjecia? jakies inne "obrzedy" Jutro mam mięc lana płytę i sie własnie zastanawiam


Ja w ostatniej chwili wrzuciłam grosiki, dobrze że jakieś miałam  :smile:  tak na zasadzie nie pomoże ale i nie zaszkodzi  :smile:  Czerwoną wstążeczkę też dziecku do wózka wiązałam  :smile:  Ale czarne koty uwielbiam (dobra, każde kocham  :smile:  )

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja w ostatniej chwili wrzuciłam grosiki, dobrze że jakieś miałam  tak na zasadzie nie pomoże ale i nie zaszkodzi  Czerwoną wstążeczkę też dziecku do wózka wiązałam  Ale czarne koty uwielbiam (dobra, każde kocham  )


 Ja własnie tez sypalam grosiki w pierwszym domu, teraz chyba powtórzę :yes:  Ktos mówił o puszce z gazetą aktualną i zdjeciami, ale nie ejstem przekonana

----------


## cronin

E to już raczej pendrive'a ze zdjęciami - idźmy z duchem czasu  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

w sumie rzeczywiscie, ale jak z duchem czasów t raczej nic nie zostanie jak nam odpalą rakiety :wink:  Nie ma sensu sie trudzić :tongue:

----------


## cronin

Ja dla potomnych robię zdjęcia, wykopków dla nich nie planuję  :smile:

----------


## pukul

a ja mam pytanie z cyklu porady...
właśnie robią mi tynki - góra niby skończona, ale wg mnie nie najlepiej - a może przesadzam - oceńcie proszę. w kilku miejscach kable są zaciągnięte tak ledwo, ledwo - szef tynkarzy najpierw mówił, że to wyschnie to nie będzie widać, a potem, że to wina elektryka bo nie wkuł w ścianę tylko mocował do ściany. jak to jest u was? mam się o co pieklić - kazać im poprawiać? czy może rzeczywiście przesadzam. tynki mam cementowo-wapienne robione maszynowo i raczej nie planowałam gładzi ani nic - tylko farba. ogólnie są ok.

----------


## dusiaka

> Przy okazji bawiliście się w czary mary, sypanie grosikow w rogi fundamentów? zakopywanie zdjecia? jakies inne "obrzedy" Jutro mam mięc lana płytę i sie własnie zastanawiam


A i owszem - najpierw kilka grosików w fundament, potem po parę złotówek pod narożne pierwsze ciegiełki, a teraz hit - podkowa...
Kilka lat temu dostałam od mojej starusiej babci taką wiekową podrdzewiałą podkowę. Zamieszkała w fundamencie pod wejściem  :Smile: )) 
Nie zaszkodzi  :tongue: 

*pukul* - my mamy tynki gipsowe. W jednym miejscu małż znalazł taki widoczny kabelek, też się wkurzył - nam powiedzieli, że jak wyschnie nie będzie widać. I nie widać.

----------


## cronin

Dusiaka, taka podarowana z serca  stara podkowa to więcej warta niż te wszystkie grosiki i złotówki  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Co myslicie o Koramic L15 Ceglasta Szlachetna Angoba ? Ktos ma lub poleca???? :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> A i owszem - najpierw kilka grosików w fundament, potem po parę złotówek pod narożne pierwsze ciegiełki, a teraz hit - podkowa...
> Kilka lat temu dostałam od mojej starusiej babci taką wiekową podrdzewiałą podkowę. Zamieszkała w fundamencie pod wejściem )) 
> Nie zaszkodzi 
> 
> *pukul* - my mamy tynki gipsowe. W jednym miejscu małż znalazł taki widoczny kabelek, też się wkurzył - nam powiedzieli, że jak wyschnie nie będzie widać. I nie widać.


Ale zazdroszcze Ci tej podkowy :yes:

----------


## goshia7

> E to już raczej pendrive'a ze zdjęciami - idźmy z duchem czasu



Oooooo! A to jest bardzo dobry pomysł  :big lol: 



Ja też wrzuciłam kilka grosików. Jak to mówią-  jeśli nie pomorze to tym bardziej nie zaszkodzi  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

> A i owszem - najpierw kilka grosików w fundament, potem po parę złotówek pod narożne pierwsze ciegiełki, a teraz hit - podkowa...
> Kilka lat temu dostałam od mojej starusiej babci taką wiekową podrdzewiałą podkowę. Zamieszkała w fundamencie pod wejściem )) 
> Nie zaszkodzi 
> 
> *pukul* - my mamy tynki gipsowe. W jednym miejscu małż znalazł taki widoczny kabelek, też się wkurzył - nam powiedzieli, że jak wyschnie nie będzie widać. I nie widać.


A mnie pogonił gruszkowy z betoniarni i wstrzymał polewanie, aby przynieść euro. Miałam chyba baranią minę, to pozwolili na złotówki...

 :ohmy: ))

----------


## [email protected]

ooo euro, dobra mysl, moze jeszcze czerwona wstazka :wink:  U mnie Kaszubi rzucli tekst, ze pan domu ma podlac, dosłownie fundamenty :big lol: Do dzisiaj nie wiem czy jaja sobie robili

----------


## dusiaka

> Dusiaka, taka podarowana z serca  stara podkowa to więcej warta niż te wszystkie grosiki i złotówki





> Ale zazdroszcze Ci tej podkowy


Kochana babcia. Woziliśmy ją w aucie przez kilka lat. Nie mieliśmy koncepcji co z nią zrobić, aż nas naszło na budowanie domu  :big grin: 
Czy przyniesie nam szczęście? Oby  :tongue: 




> A mnie pogonił gruszkowy z betoniarni i wstrzymał polewanie, aby przynieść euro. Miałam chyba baranią minę, to pozwolili na złotówki...


Taaa, to standardy się już zmieniły  :big grin:

----------


## slavik

> Kochana babcia. Woziliśmy ją w aucie przez kilka lat. Nie mieliśmy koncepcji co z nią zrobić (...)


 :big grin:  Szczególnie początek mnie rozłożył na łopatki  :big grin:  Dopiero później skojarzyłem, że o podkowę się rozchodzi  :big lol:

----------


## dusiaka

> Szczególnie początek mnie rozłożył na łopatki  Dopiero później skojarzyłem, że o podkowę się rozchodzi


Właśnie skumałam, co ja napisałam  :big lol: 
Nie będę tamtego wpisu edytować, trzeba się czasem od spraw budowlanych oderwać  :tongue:  
To by było bardzo ciekawe, tak wozić babcię w aucie przez kilka lat  :tongue:

----------


## aksuda

ale za to jak fajnie się to czyta :big lol:

----------


## Be-be-be

WItam, 
wiem, że zmieniam wesoły wątek ale od tygodni zatsanawiam sie na tynkiem zewnetrznym i już od tego myślenia para uszami wychodzi. Poradzcie mi jaki nalepszy tynk wybrać, bo coraz bardziej namawiają mnie na tynk mineralny, bo tani. Co Wy na to? 
A a propo tych zakopywanych groszakach i innych sprawach to w sumie pierwsze slysze. Mnie jedynie zostaje zalać jakiegos grosza w schodach przed wejściem albo w tarasie bo wszystko inne dawno temu było robione  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

hej hej kochani :wink:  
u nas już trochę zmian a mianowicie czekamy na pozwolenie, projekt indywidualny  wraz z załatwieniem pozwolenia 4500 zł. 
powiedzcie mi ile płaciliście za projekt przyłączy wodno-kanal.??? czy 1000 zł za proejkt wodno-kanal to dobra cena?? 
dodatkowo mam pytanko cena domu w sso dom 14x11 m 25 tyś. to duzo czy mało?? cena nie obejmuje dachu tylko kondygnacje9 w projekcie brak piwnicy)

----------


## kupiecjudex

Wydaje się że to dobra cena. Za projekt też płaciłem podobnie. wod kan robę bez projektu ... wg.. moich potrzeb i wskazówek hydraulik wykonuje co trzeba. Łącznie z odkurzaczem ...

----------


## [email protected]

no a gmina czy miasto wtedy ci odbierze?? my mamy gminne wodociagi i kanal więc mówią ze muszę mieć projekt. tata mój jest hydraulikiem i mi wykona wszystko ale rzekomo projekt muszę zrobić :sad:

----------


## plusfoto

> dodatkowo mam pytanko cena domu w sso dom 14x11 m 25 tyś. to duzo czy mało??


za 25 tys to materiału nie kupisz. chyba że mówisz o robociźnie.

----------


## [email protected]

noooo robocizna :wink:

----------


## tomanek4

> WItam, 
> wiem, że zmieniam wesoły wątek ale od tygodni zatsanawiam sie na tynkiem zewnetrznym i już od tego myślenia para uszami wychodzi. Poradzcie mi jaki nalepszy tynk wybrać, bo coraz bardziej namawiają mnie na tynk mineralny, bo tani. Co Wy na to? 
> A a propo tych zakopywanych groszakach i innych sprawach to w sumie pierwsze slysze. Mnie jedynie zostaje zalać jakiegos grosza w schodach przed wejściem albo w tarasie bo wszystko inne dawno temu było robione


No mi to jeszcze wylewka została :sad:  dobrze że to przeczytałem chociaż w wylewce będzie...

----------


## tomanek4

> hej hej kochani 
> u nas już trochę zmian a mianowicie czekamy na pozwolenie, projekt indywidualny  wraz z załatwieniem pozwolenia 4500 zł. 
> powiedzcie mi ile płaciliście za projekt przyłączy wodno-kanal.??? czy 1000 zł za proejkt wodno-kanal to dobra cena?? 
> dodatkowo mam pytanko cena domu w sso dom 14x11 m 25 tyś. to duzo czy mało?? cena nie obejmuje dachu tylko kondygnacje9 w projekcie brak piwnicy)


My pąciliśmy 700 za proekt przyłącza wody i kan

----------


## bury_kocur

Projekt wod-kan 400 zł, 25 tys za sso przy tych wymiarach - dobra cena (o ile wchodzą w to fundamenty).

----------


## atsyrut

ja za 155 metrów z dachem deskowanym i pokrytym papą zapłacilem 36 tyś. - oceń sam jak to ma sie do Twojego SSO  :smile:  




> hej hej kochani 
> u nas już trochę zmian a mianowicie czekamy na pozwolenie, projekt indywidualny  wraz z załatwieniem pozwolenia 4500 zł. 
> powiedzcie mi ile płaciliście za projekt przyłączy wodno-kanal.??? czy 1000 zł za proejkt wodno-kanal to dobra cena?? 
> dodatkowo mam pytanko cena domu w sso dom 14x11 m 25 tyś. to duzo czy mało?? cena nie obejmuje dachu tylko kondygnacje9 w projekcie brak piwnicy)

----------


## aksuda

to trochę się pochwalę stan  :big lol:  z początku lipca SSO teraz czekamy na okna  :tongue: 

 :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## ulka76

A to i ja się pochwalę :wink: 
blacha już jest - jeszcze tylko kosmetyka i SSO zakończony :wiggle: 

mąż przykręca blachę

----------


## plusfoto

Chyba celowo to robisz? Mąż spadnie a tobie domek zostanie - po prostu nie masz serca :big lol:

----------


## Danonki

> ja za 155 metrów z dachem deskowanym i pokrytym papą zapłacilem 36 tyś. - oceń sam jak to ma sie do Twojego SSO


my za 120m2 z pełnym deskowaniem i papą (dom bez piwnicy) 33,5tyś

----------


## GraMar

> hej hej kochani 
> 
> dodatkowo mam pytanko cena domu w sso dom 14x11 m 25 tyś. to duzo czy mało?? cena nie obejmuje dachu tylko kondygnacje9 w projekcie brak piwnicy)


My mamy umowę na 45 tys zł za prostą piętrową kostkę 11x13m pod dwuspadowym dachem ze ściankami działowymi, kominami, wylewanymi schodami, kominami, deskowaniem i opapowaniem, niepodpiwniczony.
 Będziemy jednak dopłacali za wieniec nad ścianą fundamentową /jest wysoka na 160cm/ oraz dodatkowy komin /taki na paliwo stałe w razie aneksu do umowy gazowej podpisanej przez mistrza niegosPOdarności/, dodatkowy przewód wentylacyjny.

----------


## Danonki

to my mamy jak na zdjęciu, kostkę 8x8 + garaż 3x8 (24m2), dwuspadowy dach, 4 kominy, lany strop i schody, murowany duży taras 3x8
mysle ze nie zaplacilismy duzo (inny wykonawca chcial 50tys za nasz domek, ale pelnil role posrednika)

----------


## ulka76

Oj tam ! Oj tam ! od razu spadnie... :big tongue: 
Jest bardzo dumny  z  tego że  mógł poprzykręcać blachę i że nie będzie już lało w mury :roll eyes:

----------


## Danonki

czy ktoś się może orientuje
a mianowicie poszukuje
gniazdko podtynkowe HERMETYCZNE podwójne z uziemieniem
nie wiem czy nawet jest coś takiego.
potrzebne mi takie do łazienki i obawiam się, że będę musiała dać takie bez tej 'klapki' :/ nie mogę mieć pojedynczego w tym miejscu

----------


## bury_kocur

> czy ktoś się może orientuje
> a mianowicie poszukuje
> gniazdko podtynkowe HERMETYCZNE podwójne z uziemieniem


wpisz w google _gniazdo bryzgoszczelne podwójne_ - wyskoczy całkiem spory wybór  :smile:

----------


## Danonki

no ok, ale te podwójne są natynkowe
a ja chce PODTYNKOWE czyli schowane w ścianie, aby ładnie to w łazience wyglądało  :smile: 

coś czuję że skończy się zwykłym gniazdkiem z uziemieniem bez klapki.

----------


## bury_kocur

Czegoś nie rozumiem - to nie może być np 2x pojedyncze wstawione w podwójną ramkę?

----------


## ds88

Witam mam pytanie odnośnie ułożenia ruł kanalizacyjnych w fundamentach. dawaliście tylko główne czy od razu rozdzielaliście do wc umywalki itp. bo nie mamy nic w projekcie o tym napisane i  nie wiemy jak sie za to zabrać :sad:

----------


## slavik

> Witam mam pytanie odnośnie ułożenia ruł kanalizacyjnych w fundamentach. dawaliście tylko główne czy od razu rozdzielaliście do wc umywalki itp. bo nie mamy nic w projekcie o tym napisane i  nie wiemy jak sie za to zabrać


My od razu robiliśmy wszystkie wyjścia, na wszystkie umywalki, kibelki itp. Wszystko to jest pod posadzką  :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ja dałem tylko główą kanalizację i jedno odgałęcienie do kotłowni, resztę rozprowadziliśmy na chudziaku w warstwie styropianu. Było tylko małe wkucie żeby wstawić kolanko. Ale faktem jest że odległości między pionem głownym a kuchnią i łazienką nie były duże max 3 m.

----------


## [email protected]

Ja tez mam od razu wszystkie piony rozprowadzone przed zalaniem plyty

----------


## Danonki

tez od razu wszystko bylo, tu np lazienka


a co do gniazdka w lazience - przy podwojnej ramce chyba musza byc dwie puszki, prawda?... ale i tak zdecydowalismy sie kuć, wiec beda dwa pojedyncze gniazdka (nie ma chyba hermetycznych podwojnych na rynku)

----------


## tundra

A ja nawiążę do tematu zabobonów poruszanych niedawno na tym wątku. 
Czy słyszeliście o tym że w poniedziałek nie powinno sie zaczynać jakiejś pracy(to dlatego taki poniedziałek w pracy ciężki i wstać nie można rano :smile:  ). Ja dziś na dłuższa chwilę oniemiałam gdy dowiedziałam się, że u nas dziś zjawili się cieśle na chwilę i przybili jedną murłatę.Chodziło o to żeby robota była zaczęta w sobotę a nie w poniedziałek :jaw drop:

----------


## cronin

> A ja nawiążę do tematu zabobonów poruszanych niedawno na tym wątku. 
> Czy słyszeliście o tym że w poniedziałek nie powinno sie zaczynać jakiejś pracy(to dlatego taki poniedziałek w pracy ciężki i wstać nie można rano ). Ja dziś na dłuższa chwilę oniemiałam gdy dowiedziałam się, że u nas dziś zjawili się cieśle na chwilę i przybili jedną murłatę.Chodziło o to żeby robota była zaczęta w sobotę a nie w poniedziałek


Aaa to dlatego moja ekipa jak się umawia że przyjedzie w poniedziałek, to zawsze, ale to zawsze przyjeżdża we wtorek i to popołudniu  :wink:

----------


## gorbag

> Chodziło o to żeby robota była zaczęta w sobotę a nie w poniedziałek


Moja mama wspominała, że była taka tradycja żeby większe prace rolne zaczynać w sobotę, np. żniwa czy wykopki.
Może po to, żeby dobrze odpocząć już po pierwszym dniu  :smile:

----------


## goshia7

> Witam mam pytanie odnośnie ułożenia ruł kanalizacyjnych w fundamentach. dawaliście tylko główne czy od razu rozdzielaliście do wc umywalki itp. bo nie mamy nic w projekcie o tym napisane i  nie wiemy jak się za to zabrać


U nas od razu robiliśmy całe rozprowadzenie

----------


## goshia7

> A ja nawiążę do tematu zabobonów poruszanych niedawno na tym wątku. 
> Czy słyszeliście o tym że w poniedziałek nie powinno sie zaczynać jakiejś pracy(to dlatego taki poniedziałek w pracy ciężki i wstać nie można rano ). Ja dziś na dłuższa chwilę oniemiałam gdy dowiedziałam się, że u nas dziś zjawili się cieśle na chwilę i przybili jedną murłatę.Chodziło o to żeby robota była zaczęta w sobotę a nie w poniedziałek


*gorbag* Twoja mama ma rację, to była kiedyś taka tradycja

Czytałam o tym artykuł i tu przytoczę cytat:  "Dobrze było zaczynać żniwa w sobotę, jako w dzień poświęcony Matce Boskiej, a w żadnym zaś wypadku w piątek, w dniu Męki Pańskiej. Zatem nawet, gdy zboże nie było dość dojrzałe, wychodzono w sobotę na pole, ścinano niewielką ilość zboża i czekano spokojnie na stosowną porę"
Wydaje mi się, że ta tradycja wywodzi się z wierzeń chrześcijańskich.

----------


## atsyrut

> Witam mam pytanie odnośnie ułożenia ruł kanalizacyjnych w fundamentach. dawaliście tylko główne czy od razu rozdzielaliście do wc umywalki itp. bo nie mamy nic w projekcie o tym napisane i  nie wiemy jak sie za to zabrać


Od razu wszystko układaj... potem będziesz skuwać chudziaka żeby kłaść resztę rur kanalizacyjnych?

----------


## atsyrut

Niektórzy bdowlańcy mają też swoje zabobnony  :smile:  

* wziąć zaliczkę 
*oppóźniać jak się da
* działać u kilku inwestorów jednocześnie




> A ja nawiążę do tematu zabobonów poruszanych niedawno na tym wątku. 
> Czy słyszeliście o tym że w poniedziałek nie powinno sie zaczynać jakiejś pracy(to dlatego taki poniedziałek w pracy ciężki i wstać nie można rano ). Ja dziś na dłuższa chwilę oniemiałam gdy dowiedziałam się, że u nas dziś zjawili się cieśle na chwilę i przybili jedną murłatę.Chodziło o to żeby robota była zaczęta w sobotę a nie w poniedziałek

----------


## kupiecjudex

Fakt jes coś z tym zaczynaniem w poniedziałek.
Teraz tak sobie analizuje że u mnie murarz zaczął w piątek, cieśla też, elektryk we wtorek, w srodę albo w czwartek (nie pamietam) tynkarz. a na dziś umówionego miałem posadzkarza, przyjechał z godzinnym opóźnieniem i tylko z synem wkurwiony, że pracownicy mu sie popili albo nie odbierają od niego telefonu, zostawił syna żeby skuwał nadlewki, a sam pojechal kompletować ekipę.
Więc chyba faktycznie coś w tym jest.

----------


## [email protected]

to ja mam jeszcze lesoze info, zaczynamy na nowiu Księżyca budować, wtedy szybko i bez problemu. W czasie pelni dupa balda :big lol:

----------


## matmateusz

> my za 120m2 z pełnym deskowaniem i papą (dom bez piwnicy) 33,5tyś


To dodam naszą cenę (a raczej naszego murarza :big grin: ): za SSO (piwnica, parter i poddasze), użytkowa 150 + 90 piwnicy: ok. 25 tys. (wielkopolska) A murarz solidny! Jakby ktoś jeszcze potrzebował  :wink: 

a ja też się pochwalę naszym domkiem (gonimy was jak tylko możemy!)


Jesteśmy teraz w trakcie tworzenia dachu, potem okna! :smile:

----------


## tundra

To widzę że moi cieśle ameryki nie odkryli z tym zaczynaniem w sobotę.A w piatek tez słyszałam że "zły początek" ale może rzeczywiście to wywodzi sie z tradycji chrześcijańskiej.

Ciekawa jestem czy u Was też dekarze liczą sobie osobno za dach a osobno za wstawienie okien dachowych? Bo u nas za dach ma być 55zł/metr a za każdego veluxa 250zł. A jak jest u Waszych fachowców?

----------


## tundra

Podpowiedzcie mi prosze jak sie wstawia zdjęcia, bo nigdy tego nie robiłam a też chciałabym się naszym bajzelkiem budowlanym pochwalić.

Czy ktoś z Was kryje domek blachodachówką ruukki finnera czarną? Bo my własnie taką zamówiliśmy ale mam troche stresa jaki efekt wyjdzie.

----------


## maggs1

> Podpowiedzcie mi prosze jak sie wstawia zdjęcia, bo nigdy tego nie robiłam a też chciałabym się naszym bajzelkiem budowlanym pochwalić.
> 
> Czy ktoś z Was kryje domek blachodachówką ruukki finnera czarną? Bo my własnie taką zamówiliśmy ale mam troche stresa jaki efekt wyjdzie.


finnera będzie super  :smile: 
Zdjęcia wstawiasz tak "[img] tutaj wstawiasz link do fotki np. imageshack[/img]"

----------


## cronin

Jak długo polewaliście strop? mam terrivę z kawałkami monolitycznymi, zalewana w piątek popołudniu

----------


## Esiak

> Jak długo polewaliście strop? mam terrivę z kawałkami monolitycznymi, zalewana w piątek popołudniu


z tydzień by trzeba polewać....
wszystko jeszcze zależy jaka pogoda u Ciebie...

----------


## cronin

30 stp. , raz dziennie deszcz, dodatkowo leję raz dziennie popołudniu,nic nie popękało, mam B25. Chciałam już dzisiaj odpuścić, ale widzę że jeśli nie popada to lepiej podlać.

----------


## plusfoto

Z betoniarni dostałaś certyfikat a tam na pewno pisze. U mnie pisało że minimum 7 dni beton na wierzchu ma być wilgotny. Firma która u mnie robiła kazała lać jak tylko się zacznie robić białe.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Jak długo polewaliście strop? mam terrivę z kawałkami monolitycznymi, zalewana w piątek popołudniu


Polewaj jeszcze do piątku co najmniej, chyba że deszcze cię wyzwolą.
Ja mam strop ceramiczny podlewałem 10 dni ale w większości pogoda mi sprzyjała (padało), nawet nie duży deszcz jest lepszy niż obfite podlewanie.
Ja jak podlewałem wężem na początku nawet ok 2 godzin, rano i drugie tyle po południu, zanim dojechałem do końca to na poczętku beton był już suchy, a po deszczu wilgoć zawsze się dłużej utrzymywała.
takie mam przynajmniej spostrzeżenie :cool:

----------


## cronin

Ok, czyli do piątku muszę dociągnąć  :smile:  dzięki

----------


## rafus12

ee tam, jaki tydzien - 4 dni wystarcza wg mnie i ja tak robilem, i to niedawno. :big grin:

----------


## plusfoto

> ee tam, jaki tydzien - 4 dni wystarcza wg mnie i ja tak robilem, i to niedawno.


To wcale nie oznacza że robiłeś dobrze. Może się kiedyś okazać że tylko tak ci się wydawało. To że z wierzchu nic nie widać to jaką masz pewność że w środku jest wszystko OK :yes:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ty leniu !!!! :big grin: 
Pamiętam jak majster mi powiedział, lania nigdy za dużo.
Lanie powoduje że beton lepiej wiąże i ogranicza jego skurcze, widoczne potem jako pękniecia.

----------


## tundra

> finnera będzie super 
> Zdjęcia wstawiasz tak "[img] tutaj wstawiasz link do fotki np. imageshack[/img]"


 Dzięki maggs.Spróbuję wrzucić zdjęcie jak zaprowadzimy trochę porządku :smile: 
A finnera podoba mi się bardzo, tylko trochę obawiam się jak wyjdzie nasz kolor :cool:

----------


## rafus12

Tam zaraz leniu -  :smile:  Jak podlewalem to i po 4,5 razy dziennie, poza tym przy pierwszym zalewie to ponad tydzien a przy drugim moze krocej.

----------


## pukul

a wylewki też podlewaliście? mój "fachowiec" kazał nam przez 3 dni dwa razy dziennie potem dwa dni raz dziennie... a myślałam, że lanie i jeżdżenie tam i z powrotem mam za sobą  :sad:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Też się nad tym zastanawiam, gdzieś czytałem że się podlewa, ale głowy za to nie dam. W przyszłym tygodni jest plan zalewać posadzki to się wszystkiego od majstra dowiem.

----------


## dusiaka

My mieliśmy zrobione wylewki dziś. Majster powiedział, że trzeba jutro podjechać, porządnie zlać wodą, przykryć je folią. Taka ma poleżeć kilka dni. I nie otwierać okien.

----------


## pukul

> My mieliśmy zrobione wylewki dziś. Majster powiedział, że trzeba jutro podjechać, porządnie zlać wodą, przykryć je folią. Taka ma poleżeć kilka dni. I nie otwierać okien.



aaaa! to jesteśmy na tym samym etapie  :smile:  co do dnia! nasz o folii nie mówił, o oknach tak - ale na poddaszu mamy saune! A ile trzeba czekać do ocieplania poddasza i płyt kartonowych? gdzieś czytałam, że miesiąc ze względu na wilgoć z tynków i posadzk, ale nie wiem czy to prawda - szczerze mówiąc chciałam tydzień i dalej ruszać  :sad:

----------


## Linea

Witam wszystkich budujących  :smile:  my również rozpoczęliśmy w tym roku budowę naszego domku  :smile:  rozpoczęliśmy w kwietniu i ponieważ budujemy systemem gospodarczym jesteśmy na etapie murowania poddasza. Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## GraMar

> Witam wszystkich budujących  my również rozpoczęliśmy w tym roku budowę naszego domku  rozpoczęliśmy w kwietniu i ponieważ budujemy systemem gospodarczym jesteśmy na etapie murowania poddasza. Pozdrawiam wszystkich


Witaj wsród bocianiąt2012.
My zaczęliśmy od początku lipca i w środę zaleliśmy strop nad parterem. To połowa drogi, bo przed nami pełne piętro i dwuspadowy dach nad strychem.
Ekipa obiecuje ukończyć desdowanie i papowanie na koniec września. Na tym spoczniemy w tym roku...

----------


## Linea

> Witaj wsród bocianiąt2012.
> My zaczęliśmy od początku lipca i w środę zaleliśmy strop nad parterem. To połowa drogi, bo przed nami pełne piętro i dwuspadowy dach nad strychem.
> Ekipa obiecuje ukończyć desdowanie i papowanie na koniec września. Na tym spoczniemy w tym roku...



My mamy w planach stan surowy zamknięty, ale zobaczymy jak wyjdzie.
Jaki macie projekt domu?

----------


## GraMar

> My mamy w planach stan surowy zamknięty, ale zobaczymy jak wyjdzie.
> Jaki macie projekt domu?



Mamy projekt indywidualny ale podglądaliśmy ten    :yes: 

http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Zx4,Dom-p...owiskowym.html

----------


## dusiaka

> aaaa! to jesteśmy na tym samym etapie  co do dnia! nasz o folii nie mówił, o oknach tak - ale na poddaszu mamy saune! A ile trzeba czekać do ocieplania poddasza i płyt kartonowych? gdzieś czytałam, że miesiąc ze względu na wilgoć z tynków i posadzk, ale nie wiem czy to prawda - szczerze mówiąc chciałam tydzień i dalej ruszać


*pukul* -  my właśnie po pracy jedziemy podlać i po drodze dokupić folię bo mamy za mało. 
Przyjmuje się, że wylewki schną ok 1 cm na tydzień, przy czym dotyczy to wylewek z miksokreta. Po tym terminie można układać gres/ terakotę, panele. Już dwa-trzy dni po zrobieniu takich wylewek można na nie wejść, ale do zrobienia podłóg jest jeszcze za wcześnie.
W kwestii ocieplenia- nie musimy czekać kilku tygodni. My zaczniemy kłaść wełnę koło 8 września, czyli po dwóch tygodniach, ale płyty K-G położymy na sufity za kolejne dwa tygodnie. W przypadku płyt trzeba zaczekać, bo chłoną wilgoć i mogłyby popuchnąć.

----------


## pukul

> *pukul* -  my właśnie po pracy jedziemy podlać i po drodze dokupić folię bo mamy za mało. 
> Przyjmuje się, że wylewki schną ok 1 cm na tydzień, przy czym dotyczy to wylewek z miksokreta. Po tym terminie można układać gres/ terakotę, panele. Już dwa-trzy dni po zrobieniu takich wylewek można na nie wejść, ale do zrobienia podłóg jest jeszcze za wcześnie.
> W kwestii ocieplenia- nie musimy czekać kilku tygodni. My zaczniemy kłaść wełnę koło 8 września, czyli po dwóch tygodniach, ale płyty K-G położymy na sufity za kolejne dwa tygodnie. W przypadku płyt trzeba zaczekać, bo chłoną wilgoć i mogłyby popuchnąć.




dzięki Dusiaka! skoro tak robicie to ja też spróbuje i tak te dwa tygodnie mam zagospodarowane - drzwi wejściowe, parapety, tarasy... ciągle nie widzę końca  :sad:  no chyba, że kasy z kredytu...

----------


## pukul

dusiaka sami robicie czy macie fachowców. ja cały czas się zastanawiam - "pan" wyliczył mi 100 zł za m2 - wełna 25 isover plus płyty - cena z robocizną. nie mam bladego pojęcia czy to dużo czy mało, nie bardzo wiem jak policzyć materiał (poza wełną- to akurat jest proste)...

----------


## rafus12

Ale wy szalejecie z tymi budowami. 
U mnie we wrzesniu wchodzi dekarz, po dachu chce jeszcze elektryke, alarm i okna/drzwi/brame - i to tyle w tym roku.
Bede mogl kontrolowac osiadanie przez zime, mam nadzieje ze sciany nie popekaja.

rafus

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ja tam też się nie śpieszę. Jeszcze wod - kan i Co. okna w przyszłu na wiosnę i jedziemy dalej.
Niech posadzki tynki i więźba przeschnie swobodnie.
Akurat nam się nie śpieszy z budową.

----------


## dusiaka

> dusiaka sami robicie czy macie fachowców. ja cały czas się zastanawiam - "pan" wyliczył mi 100 zł za m2 - wełna 25 isover plus płyty - cena z robocizną. nie mam bladego pojęcia czy to dużo czy mało, nie bardzo wiem jak policzyć materiał (poza wełną- to akurat jest proste)...


*pukul* - za wełnę robocizna wynosi min 4zł/m2, stelaże i płyty K-G ok, 26 m2 - razem daje 30zł/m2. Dla mojego domku sama robocizna wyniosłaby ok 4 tys. Sam ten fakt do mnie przemawia, tym bardziej, że jesteśmy w stanie zrobić to sami. 4tys drogą nie chodzą.
Wydaje mi się, że 100zł/m2 z materiałem to jednak mimo wszystko drogo.

----------


## Danonki

my wylewki podlewaliśmy kilka dni ale folii na nią nie kładliśmy
to my mamy już tynki, wylewki, skończoną elektrykę i hydraulikę, a dziś montujemy parapety  :wink: 
i w przyszłym tygodniu zabieramy się za dalsze prace, a mianowicie przed nami malowanie ścian i układanie paneli, terakoty

----------


## Blechert

dusiaka - polana wylewka przykryta folią dojrzewa dłużej ale za to nie trzeba jej polewać tak często jak nie przykrytej, bo folia trzyma wilgoć.

----------


## [email protected]

Danonki to kiedy wprowadzka?? Pieknie tak dużo już macie zrobione a kiedy zaczęliście????

----------


## [email protected]

Poza tym kochani mam pytanie czy miał ktoś sytuację kiedy to bank dał kredyt na pierwszą część budowy a wykończenie wykonane zostało ze sprzedaży np istniejącej nieruchomości???????

----------


## [email protected]

Panda, zmartwie CIę, nie ma opcji. Rozmawiałam tez na ten temat z bankiem, bank musi miec gwarancje, tzn kosztorys ze wykonczysz dom do zamieszkania. EW mozesz sprobowac z pozyczka hipoteczną, to wtedy tak

----------


## kama33

> Panda, zmartwie CIę, nie ma opcji. Rozmawiałam tez na ten temat z bankiem, bank musi miec gwarancje, tzn kosztorys ze wykonczysz dom do zamieszkania. EW mozesz sprobowac z pozyczka hipoteczną, to wtedy tak


A ja rozmawiałam z ING i taka opcja była. Mieszkanie jako wkład własny, przy czym przed wypłatą ostatniej transzy kredytu musi być sprzedane. No chyba, że rezygnuje się z ostatniej transzy wtedy nie trzeba sprzedawać  :smile:

----------


## dusiaka

> dusiaka - polana wylewka przykryta folią dojrzewa dłużej ale za to nie trzeba jej polewać tak często jak nie przykrytej, bo folia trzyma wilgoć.


Dokładnie tak- folia trzyma wilgoć. Podjechaliśmy dziś zobaczyć, jak się sprawy mają i wylewki widać, że są mokre, a cały spód folii pokryty rosą.

Możecie podpowiedzieć, jaką wełną ocieplić strop (poddasze jest nieużytkowe). W projekcie jest 18+5 cm, ale może ktoś polecić konkretną markę, lambdę, może też sprzedawcę?

----------


## [email protected]

> A ja rozmawiałam z ING i taka opcja była. Mieszkanie jako wkład własny, przy czym przed wypłatą ostatniej transzy kredytu musi być sprzedane. No chyba, że rezygnuje się z ostatniej transzy wtedy nie trzeba sprzedawać


 Ja z ING nie rozmawiałam, ale jakie masz w dzisiejszych czasach gwarancje ze sprzedasz mieszkanie w ywznaczonym terminie? hmm, na dodatek pewnie skoro wkład własny to zabezpieczone hipoteką :cool:  pozniej zgoda o wykreslenie hipotekiz banku, pewnie umowa przedwstępna, hm, no ciekawa jestem. Udało sie Wam tak czy tylko mowili ze jest taka opcja?

----------


## kama33

> Ja z ING nie rozmawiałam, ale jakie masz w dzisiejszych czasach gwarancje ze sprzedasz mieszkanie w ywznaczonym terminie? hmm, na dodatek pewnie skoro wkład własny to zabezpieczone hipoteką pozniej zgoda o wykreslenie hipotekiz banku, pewnie umowa przedwstępna, hm, no ciekawa jestem. Udało sie Wam tak czy tylko mowili ze jest taka opcja?


Nie, nie, nie wzięłam u nich  :smile:  Ale dowiadywałam się dokładnie, bo byłam zainteresowana. Żadnej hipoteki na mieszkanie nie było. W sumie - tak jak pisałam - można było na końcu uniknąc jego sprzedaży. Jest to rzeczywiście ryzykowne, bo wtedy trzeba na gwałt sprzedawać mieszkanie, w większosci przypadków pewnie po zanizonej cenie. Ja wzięłam w innym banku, mieszkanie ominęłam  :smile:

----------


## Danonki

> Danonki to kiedy wprowadzka?? Pieknie tak dużo już macie zrobione a kiedy zaczęliście????


optymistyczne plany są że przeprowadzka w październiku  :smile:  ale tylko parter na razie zajmujemy żeby jasność była!
zaczęliśmy pod koniec marca, a dokłądnie 28.03.2012
teraz mija 5 miesięcy od wbicia pierwszej łopaty pod fundamenty  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> A ja rozmawiałam z ING i taka opcja była. Mieszkanie jako wkład własny, przy czym przed wypłatą ostatniej transzy kredytu musi być sprzedane. No chyba, że rezygnuje się z ostatniej transzy wtedy nie trzeba sprzedawać




no właśnie byliśmy w PKO i tez powiedzieli tak samo ale zastanawiam się jak to jest faktycznie w pratyce

----------


## kama33

> no właśnie byliśmy w PKO i tez powiedzieli tak samo ale zastanawiam się jak to jest faktycznie w pratyce


W praktyce to moze być tak, że kasa z kredytu się skończy, kupca na mieszkanie nie będzie, albo będzie, ale wyniucha interes i cenę zbije. Ty sie zgodzisz , bo sprzedać szybko trzeba  :smile:  Ja zrezygnowałam, ale moze czarnowidztwo za duze uprawiam  :wink: 
A nie dasz rady tak bez tej nieruchomosci?
No chyba, że nie jest to mieszkanie,to sprawa wyglada lepiej  :smile:

----------


## Daruśka

> Ja tam też się nie śpieszę. Jeszcze wod - kan i Co. okna w przyszłu na wiosnę i jedziemy dalej.
> Niech posadzki tynki i więźba przeschnie swobodnie.
> Akurat nam się nie śpieszy z budową.




My z mężem zaczęliśmy budowę pod koniec marca 2012r. Obecnie na działce stoi już domek i garaż. Oba budynki mają już więźbę i teraz dekarz robi dachy. Domek ma jakieś 280 czy 300 m2. A garaż 50m2. W tym roku może jeszcze uda się wstawić okna i drzwi no i MOOOŻE elektryka. 
Dopóki nie weszłam na forum wydawało mi się, że mamy dużo zrobione. Cóż i tak się cieszę, każdy postęp prowadzi do celu! A przykryty dom, wydaje się "prawie gotów" do zamieszkania. Jeszcze przyszły rok i chyba wpadnę w prawdziwą euforię  :big grin:

----------


## slavik

Zmiana tematu  :big grin: 

Jakie polecacie nadproża? L-19, U-kształtne czy belki zbrojone? Wszędzie, oprócz garażu będę kupował prefabrykowane, na garażu będzie lane.

Majster poleca U-kształtne.

----------


## Gregory67

> Poza tym kochani mam pytanie czy miał ktoś sytuację kiedy to bank dał kredyt na pierwszą część budowy a wykończenie wykonane zostało ze sprzedaży np istniejącej nieruchomości???????


Ja mam taką sytuację. Bank dał kredyt na rozpoczęcie budowy, ale przed ostatnią transzą trzeba sprzedać mieszkanie.
W banku BNP Paribas.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> ...Jeszcze przyszły rok i chyba wpadnę w prawdziwą euforię


Albo przerażenie, wykończenówk ato jedna wielka masakra, ja akurat elektrykę miałem tanio, ale tynki, teraz ta hydraulika i posadzki.
Nasz dom też ma 280 m2 pow. użytkowej, całkowiotej prawie 450. Zatem jest co wykańczać.
Ostatno jadę resztką sił już mnie to męczy, dobrze że urlop przede mną.
Zaczynaliśmy podobnie u nas koparka wjechała 23 marca.

----------


## [email protected]

Witam 
mamy już pierwsze kosztorysy
powiedzcie proszę czy drogo czy tanio 
chodzi o wycenę dachu:
konstrukcja 18 zł/m2
deskowanie, papa 23zł/m2
dachówka lub blachodach. z opierzeniem i rynnami 25zł/m2

dodatkowo kosztorys budynku 220 m2 (powierzchnia użytkowa plus gospodarcza)
fundamenty 6 tyś
ściany parter 7 tyś 
podciąg 3 tyś
strop (zaszalowanie zazbrojenie, zalanie) 8 tyś
ściany poddasza i wieńce 6 tyś
kominy 1 tyś
RAZEM  31 tyś. 

Proszę o opinie cen 
dom budowany na Pomorzu, niedaleko Gdańska

----------


## maggs1

> Zmiana tematu 
> 
> Jakie polecacie nadproża? L-19, U-kształtne czy belki zbrojone? Wszędzie, oprócz garażu będę kupował prefabrykowane, na garażu będzie lane.
> 
> Majster poleca U-kształtne.


U nas nadproża lane w szalunki  :wink:  to nie pomogę.

----------


## liteona

Witam, my zaczęliśmy w czerwcu i na dzień dzisiejszy muruje się trzecia warstwa bloczkow fundamentowych. Powiecie, że wolno, ale budujemy systemem gospodarczym. Plan na ten rok stan zero  :smile:

----------


## Daruśka

> Albo przerażenie, wykończenówk ato jedna wielka masakra, ja akurat elektrykę miałem tanio, ale tynki, teraz ta hydraulika i posadzki.
> Nasz dom też ma 280 m2 pow. użytkowej, całkowiotej prawie 450. Zatem jest co wykańczać.
> Ostatno jadę resztką sił już mnie to męczy, dobrze że urlop przede mną.
> Zaczynaliśmy podobnie u nas koparka wjechała 23 marca.


Jak na podobny termin początku prac to sporo macie już zrobione...!
U nas szlaki przeciera szwagier. Własnie kończą swoją budowę i dzięki temu jesteśmy zorientowani. Nie popełniamy ich błędów... tworzymy własne :big grin: 
oni mieli kiepskiego operatora koparki - my dobrego
oni mieli szybką i niedokładną ekipę budowlaną - my mieliśmy dokładną i bardzo wolną
oni mieli okna z szybami P4 - my mamy okna z szybami potrójnymi itp.

najważniejsze, że budowa idzie do przodu

----------


## pan Żubr

> optymistyczne plany są że przeprowadzka w październiku  ale tylko parter na razie zajmujemy żeby jasność była!
> zaczęliśmy pod koniec marca, a dokłądnie 28.03.2012
> teraz mija 5 miesięcy od wbicia pierwszej łopaty pod fundamenty 
> 
> i parapety na parterze są  tzn trzeba tylko wykończyc, ładnie zabetonować itd


gratulacje Danonki!!
próbujemy Was gonić ale u nas metrarz większy - 250m2
zaczelismy tak jak Wy, a teraz czekamy na wylewki
cel na ten rok - zakończyć budowę z zewnątrz

ps. parapetów nie robiliście w czasie tynków? myślałem że tak trzeba

----------


## lilly20

Jakaś wredna świnia w czoraj w nocy włamała nam się na budowę!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Złodzieje rozcieli siatkę, połazili po budowie i od nas poszli do sąsiada!!!! Ale mam nerwa, jak tego złodzieja złapie to nie ręczę za siebie. U nas na szczęście nic nie zginęło - bo nie ma w sumie co - mieszkamy 300m od budowy i staramy się nic  nie trzyma na budowie. Sąsiadowi trochę rzeczy poszło  :cry:  . Przez tyle czasu był spokój! Budujemy od grudnia 2011 a teraz jak już jesteśmy prawie na finiszu to france jedne łażą! :mad:

----------


## Danonki

> gratulacje Danonki!!
> próbujemy Was gonić ale u nas metrarz większy - 250m2
> zaczelismy tak jak Wy, a teraz czekamy na wylewki
> cel na ten rok - zakończyć budowę z zewnątrz
> 
> ps. parapetów nie robiliście w czasie tynków? myślałem że tak trzeba


a to różnie chyba. My zrobiliśmy po. Teść z mężem wykuli szczeliny w ścianie, wyczyścili, przykleili parapety itd (drewniane), a teraz wszystko jest ładnie wypełnione, wygładzone przez mojego męża, tatę i szwagra i nawet nie widać że coś tam kute było  :smile:  nie wiem, może przy tynkach byłoby lepiej, nie znam się, my zrobiliśmy tak i jest ok  :smile:  

lily20, współczuje, ale dobrze że Wam nic nie wynieśli, szkoda też sąsiada

----------


## autorus

U mnie budowa idzie powoli,  ale idzie  :smile:

----------


## aksuda

powoli ale efekty już widać  :smile:

----------


## Danonki

jedno wielkie WOW, szczerze to podziwiam i troche zazdroszczę odwagi  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

> U mnie budowa idzie powoli,  ale idzie



Fiu fiuu, niesamowite.
Dobrze, że pokazuje się czasem coś takiego i ktoś ma odwagę na spełnienie swoich marzeń.

----------


## lilly20

Dach na finiszu  :wave:   w środę robimy ostatnie poprawki i można powiedzieć, że ''mamy dach na głową''  :smile:  Dachówka pięknie się prezentuje i dom wreszcie wygląda jak dom  :smile:

----------


## manika

Ja też zaczęłam budować na  wiosnę, ale wylewki dopiero się "robią".  Domek Jaspis z MTM Styl.
Ale tak liczę, że  w grudniu to cała wykończeniówka zostanie skończona  i na Święta będzie można zrobić parapetówkę. :wink: 
Danonki trzymam kciuki i pozdrawiam. :smile:

----------


## dusiaka

*manika*- witam w klubie, my też chcemy się przeprowadzić na Święta. Zaczęliśmy 10 kwietnia. Także trzymam kciuki  :yes:

----------


## rafus12

> Witam 
> mamy już pierwsze kosztorysy
> powiedzcie proszę czy drogo czy tanio 
> chodzi o wycenę dachu:
> konstrukcja 18 zł/m2
> deskowanie, papa 23zł/m2
> dachówka lub blachodach. z opierzeniem i rynnami 25zł/m2
> 
> dodatkowo kosztorys budynku 220 m2 (powierzchnia użytkowa plus gospodarcza)
> ...


Ale to tylko robicizna?
Jestes pewien ze dekarz wezme ta sama stawke za dachowke i blachodachowke?
Ten dekarz to wyjatkowo tanio - ja place za robocizne wiezba + deskowanie + folia + dachowka + orynnowanie = 100zl/m2.
Jeszcze nie liczylem - za swiezo ale mury (od law do scianek kolankowych i szczytow wyniosly mnie ok. 110 tys. Materialy + robocizna - i tez kolo Gdanska.
pozdrawam
Rafal

----------


## rafus12

kupiecjudex - ty serio? 280 m2 uzytkowej to strasznie duzo, Ja dla 4osobowej rodziny mam sie zmiescic na 157 m2 PU :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Jakoś tak wyszło :eek:  Żeśmy kolankową podnieśli o dwa pustaki i doszło prawie 80 m2.
U mnie jet plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego który nie pozwala na dostawienie żadnego budynku gospodarczego itp. Więc wszystkie graty trzeba w domu trzymać dlatego wiele z tego domu to różne schowki i pomieszczenia gospodarcze.

Nie wiem czemu Wy się tak śpieszycie z tym wykańczaniem. Niech to wszystko dobrze przeschnie żeby potem nic nie paczyło się albo nie puchło.
Jak ktoś nie wynajmuje mieszkania to po co się śpieszyć?

----------


## abbell

Witamy, my zaczęliśmy swoje budowanie 16 maja 2012 i w tej chwili czekamy na dach. Zdecydowaliśmy się na dachówkę Brass. Rozglądamy się teraz, gdzie ją "dobrze" kupić i kto by nam ją "dobrze" położył. I jeszcze zastanawiamy się "ile zł" znaczy "dobrze"? 

PS. *panda68* trochę nas oświeciłaś swoim kosztorysem, my w tym tygodniu też dostaniemy jakieś kosztorysy to tu wrzucimy. Jakby ktoś jeszcze dorzucił  swoje to byłoby co porównywać :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> Jakoś tak wyszło Żeśmy kolankową podnieśli o dwa pustaki i doszło prawie 80 m2.
> U mnie jet plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego który nie pozwala na dostawienie żadnego budynku gospodarczego itp. Więc wszystkie graty trzeba w domu trzymać dlatego wiele z tego domu to różne schowki i pomieszczenia gospodarcze.
> 
> Nie wiem czemu Wy się tak śpieszycie z tym wykańczaniem. Niech to wszystko dobrze przeschnie żeby potem nic nie paczyło się albo nie puchło.
> Jak ktoś nie wynajmuje mieszkania to po co się śpieszyć?


Ja też uważam, że lepiej powoli  :smile:  


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Byle nie jak na fotce  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Nie ma znaczenia, powoli, czy szybko :wink:  Nie przy dzisiejszej technologii. Jak ktoś ma pieniądze, to buduje szybko, nie ma, buduje powoli. Ja planowałam szybko, niestety o kredyt będziemy sie starali dopiero w przyszłym roku, to mam powoli :smile:  Ale teorie że mury nie pekaja, ściany schną, to większości przesądy :yes:

----------


## lilly20

Jestem zwolenniczką odczekania i widocznie jestem przesądna bo chcę, żeby mury ''wyschły'' i budynek sobie ''osiadł''. Technologia technogią ale wilgoci np. z tynków i wylewek tak szybko z murów nie wygonisz. To jest fakt, kto ma pieniądze to buduje szybko ale najczęściej ma je z kredytu, kto buduje powoli to zazwyczaj za własną gotówkę i się nie spieszy ale też nie oddaje bankowi  :smile:  Pozdrawiam Bocianki  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> Nie ma znaczenia, powoli, czy szybko Nie przy dzisiejszej technologii. Jak ktoś ma pieniądze, to buduje szybko, nie ma, buduje powoli. Ja planowałam szybko, niestety o kredyt będziemy sie starali dopiero w przyszłym roku, to mam powoli Ale teorie że mury nie pekaja, ściany schną, to większości przesądy


Gosia a co ma technologia do tego. Pewnych rzeczy się nie przeskoczy. Porozmawiaj z tymi co tak się spieszą. Dla przykładu ile płacą w pierwszym roku a ile w trzecim za ogrzewanie. Wilgoci tak szybko się nie pozbędziesz a jest ona wszędzie, w betonie, bloczkach, tynkach, wylewce, drewnie i gdzie tylko jeszcze chcesz. Technologią tego nie przyspieszysz. Dlatego akurat w tej dziedzinie spiesz się powoli.

----------


## [email protected]

> Gosia a co ma technologia do tego. Pewnych rzeczy się nie przeskoczy. Porozmawiaj z tymi co tak się spieszą. Dla przykładu ile płacą w pierwszym roku a ile w trzecim za ogrzewanie. Wilgoci tak szybko się nie pozbędziesz a jest ona wszędzie, w betonie, bloczkach, tynkach, wylewce, drewnie i gdzie tylko jeszcze chcesz. Technologią tego nie przyspieszysz. Dlatego akurat w tej dziedzinie spiesz się powoli.


Wybudowalam jeden dom w 8 miesięcy do zamieszkania. Mieszkałam w nim 6 lat, wiem jakie płaciłam rachunki :Smile:  wiem, ze nie popekała mi żadna ściana, nie miałam zadnego grzyba

----------


## kupiecjudex

Bez przesady... dwa sezony to optimum.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Jestem zwolenniczką odczekania i widocznie jestem przesądna bo chcę, żeby mury ''wyschły'' i budynek sobie ''osiadł''. Technologia technogią ale wilgoci np. z tynków i wylewek tak szybko z murów nie wygonisz. To jest fakt, kto ma pieniądze to buduje szybko ale najczęściej ma je z kredytu, kto buduje powoli to zazwyczaj za własną gotówkę i się nie spieszy ale też nie oddaje bankowi


Podpisuję się pod ty całkowicie. W większości przypadków jak ktoś szybko buduje i się wprowadza kończy się to w najleprzym wypdaku grzybem, wilgocią lecącą po oknach i paczeniem drewna. Większośc mioch znajomych którzy tak zrobili, żałowali potem tej decyzji.
[email protected] - miałaś poprostu szczęście.

----------


## Danonki

ja się śpieszę, bo muszę. 

Moim zdaniem szybkość budowania i wykańczania to nie wyznacznik czy będzie dobrze czy nie. 
Może jakieś tam znaczenie ma, bo jednak normy pewne muszą być zachowane, ale jak wspomniał Artur, na pewno wentylacja ma większe znaczenie


a tak swoja drogą, 28 sierpnia minęło 5 miesięcy jak murarze zaczęli kopać u nas fundamenty  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

Dokladnie tak jak mówi Arturo :Smile:  Wtedy nie miałam mechanicznej, teraz bede miała, dzieki Arturo m innymi. Ale to nie tempo decyduje o grzybie, pekaniu, ale zwykła fuszerka przy budowie. Ale...kazdy buduje jak chce, lubi, moze i tyle :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Słuchajcie ma ktoś dobra ekipę od dachu???ciesli i dekarza??? która by mozna było zaimportować? Serio 140 zł od metra to cena z która mentalnie nie jestem w stanie sie pogodzic jak widzę ile Wy płacicie. Nocleg załatwię, wyzywienie też :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Spróbuj M.Depo 695-375-955
> Są spod Radomia ale są jak obieżyświaty  Teraz robią na Śląsku ale Marek ma kilka ekip,być może się uda i się zgodzi.
> Ja płaciłem 14000zł za 280m2 dachu.


 Arturo normlanie Cie kocham :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

A powiedz robili Ci dach??? porządnie robią??? kładą razem z wiezbą?

----------


## [email protected]

Ech, wolne terminy dopiero na wiosnę ::-(:  boje sie tak zostawic otwarte na zimę :wink:

----------


## smigloxxx

NIE ODKŁADAJ PLANÓW W NIESKOŃC...Skończył  się okres wakacji. Pomyśl o budowie! 


smigielskibudownictwo.prv.pl

----------


## aLien01

Witam

Zlecę budowę domu jednorodzinnego pod Szczecinem a dokładnie w Dołujach. Termin rozpoczecia prac to 05.2013. Projekt domu Kasjopea 4 http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/kasjopea-4. 
Zares prac:
Zakres budowy obejmuje wszystkie roboty wymagane do wykonania budynku mieszkalnego jednorodzinnego zgodnie z zatwierdzonym projektem, do tzw. stanu surowego otwartego + taras i schody wejściowe. 
Zakres budowy stanu surowego otwartego nie obejmuje następujących elementów projektu: 
- stolarki okiennej, drzwiowej oraz parapetów 
- izolacji termicznej budynku, z wyjątkiem fundamentu 
- instalacji (z wyłączeniem rozprowadzenia kanalizacji i przepustów instalacyjnych do poziomu zero) 

Oczywiście przy układającej się dobrze współpracy istnieje możliwość zwiększenia zakresu prac.
Oferty proszę kierować na adres [email protected]

----------


## plusfoto

Wczoraj rano ekipa zgrzała papę, potem przyjechał materiał a na koniec dnia już trochę było widać.

----------


## abbell

> Spróbuj M.Depo 695-375-955
> Są spod Radomia ale są jak obieżyświaty  Teraz robią na Śląsku ale Marek ma kilka ekip,być może się uda i się zgodzi.
> Ja płaciłem 14000zł za 280m2 dachu.


Ja też podpisuję się pod podziękowaniami za namiary, a przede wszystkim za nadzieję, że mogę za zrobienie 245 m2 dachu zapłacić mniej niż 23000 (tyle za robociznę zawołał od nas dekarz).

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja też podpisuję się pod podziękowaniami za namiary, a przede wszystkim za nadzieję, że mogę za zrobienie 245 m2 dachu zapłacić mniej niż 23000 (tyle za robociznę zawołał od nas dekarz).


 Nie przejmuj się, mnie zaspiewał 20.000 za 150m2

----------


## rafus12

Ja place 25tys za 260m2 w tym wykonanie nastepujacych elementow: wieźba, deskowanie, folia, dachowka ceramiczna+ orynnowanie - ale cena nie obejmuje podbitki.
Dzis sie zdolowalem widokiem wiezby na dachu - niektore krokwie z jednej strony zielone ale z drugiej juz biale. Poprawiac impregnatem? Czy nie przejmowac sie? :sad: 
A oto zdjecie z dzisiaj - zaczne update'owac dziennik bo przez ostatnie 2 miesiace z zielonego nieuzytku wyrosl prawie dom :wink: 


pozdrawiam
rafus

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja place 25tys za 260m2 w tym wykonanie nastepujacych elementow: wieźba, deskowanie, folia, dachowka ceramiczna+ orynnowanie - ale cena nie obejmuje podbitki.
> Dzis sie zdolowalem widokiem wiezby na dachu - niektore krokwie z jednej strony zielone ale z drugiej juz biale. Poprawiac impregnatem? Czy nie przejmowac sie?
> A oto zdjecie z dzisiaj - zaczne update'owac dziennik bo przez ostatnie 2 miesiace z zielonego nieuzytku wyrosl prawie dom
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> rafus


zostaw, impregnuja mechanicznie, pewnie gdzies mało dali preparatu i tyle

----------


## maggs1

> Ja place 25tys za 260m2 w tym wykonanie nastepujacych elementow: wieźba, deskowanie, folia, dachowka ceramiczna+ orynnowanie - ale cena nie obejmuje podbitki.
> Dzis sie zdolowalem widokiem wiezby na dachu - niektore krokwie z jednej strony zielone ale z drugiej juz biale. Poprawiac impregnatem? Czy nie przejmowac sie?
> A oto zdjecie z dzisiaj - zaczne update'owac dziennik bo przez ostatnie 2 miesiace z zielonego nieuzytku wyrosl prawie dom
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> rafus


Jak masz czas i chęci to weź sobie opryskiwacz i środek i zabezpiecz, koszt niewielki a za 28 lat nie powiesz sobie mogłem to zrobić jak byłem młody  :smile:  Pozdrawiam
Tylko pamiętaj, że kolor dodaje się do impregnatu i on się wymywa (traci barwę) a drewno jest zabezpieczone dlatego do wszystkiego należy podchodzić spokojnie  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Słuchajcie otrzymaliśmy dziś pozwolenie :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  Jupi

teraz do banku po "piniążki" :wink:

----------


## pawko_

Zapłaciłem za niecałe 300 metrów dachu (wielospadowego) ok. 18-19 tys. na gotowo (więźba, folia, dachówka cementowa, podbitka, orynnowanie, 2 okna dachowe i wyłaz).
Był to okres zimowy: zaczeli zaraz po Świętach BN.

----------


## goshia7

> Dzis sie zdolowalem widokiem wiezby na dachu - niektore krokwie z jednej strony zielone ale z drugiej juz biale. Poprawiac impregnatem? Czy nie przejmowac sie?
> pozdrawiam
> rafus


U nas było identycznie, ale wykonawca powiedział, że wszystko jest OK. Po prostu  środek, który zabezpiecza drewno jest bezbarwny (on już się wchłonął w drewno) a zielone to tylko barwnik  który ma ułatwiać impregnowanie drewna.

----------


## [email protected]

a w jaki sposób najprościej obliczyć powierzchnię dachu??? (projekt który mam w domu - taka wersja robocza nie posiada wyliczeń)

poza tym słuchajcie jak już ma się to pozwolenie to ten projekt podpisany i opieczętowany przez starostwo trzeba od nich odebrać????? 
jejku jaka jestem "ciemna" w tym wszystkim, czy Wy też tak mieliście??? 

ile płaciliście za wytyczenie budynku u geodety????

czy projekt przyłączy trzeba robić od razu czy można  na etapie budowy kiedy będzie się chciało wbijać kanalizę w  do budynku????

----------


## [email protected]

Panda, wejdz na strone z kalkulatorami dachu, tam wrzuc dane, wyskoczy CI powierzchnia do krycia. Wytyczenie roznie, zalezy ile razy bedzie. Ja placiłam ok 600 zł. Przyłacza lepiej od razu, bo kanalize wyprowadzasz w fundamnetach/płycie. TRzeba i trzeba zarejestrowac wtedy dziennik budowy w urzedzie. Pozniej dostaniesz go opieczetowanego

----------


## nita83

*panda* pozdrawiam kociewiaka, ja również z tych rejonów

ciekawa jestem Waszego zdania, buduję domek parterowy, który w tym roku ma osiagnać SSZ, zastanawiam się jednak czy nie lepiej poczekać z wstawianiem okien do wiosny, głównie ze wględu na możliwe kradzieże

----------


## [email protected]

Nita83, mam ten sam dylemat. Masz okna, musisz miec alarm. Sama sie boje, mam duze okna za spore  pieniadze, rzuci mi ktos kamieniem i d.... :wink:

----------


## autorus

ja nie wstawiam okien, moim zdaniem jest to zbyt ryzykowne. Zgadzam się też z [email protected] , trzeba wstawić od razu alarm. Takie czasy  :sad:

----------


## maly john

Czy robił ktoś ostatnio płot (zwykła siatka)? Jeśli tak, jaki wyszedł koszt za mb z robocizną? Pytałem już gdzie indziej, ale jakoś nie dostałem odpowiedzi...

----------


## rafus12

Uwazam ze mozna wstawiac okna ale trzeba to  zgrac z pociagnieciem elektryki i podlaczeniem alarmu. Ja chce tak zrobic jak finanse pozwola.

----------


## bury_kocur

> ciekawa jestem Waszego zdania, buduję domek parterowy, który w tym roku ma osiagnać SSZ, zastanawiam się jednak czy nie lepiej poczekać z wstawianiem okien do wiosny, głównie ze wględu na możliwe kradzieże


My wstawiamy od razu, alarmu nie planujemy w ogóle - doszliśmy do wniosku, że okna muszą być, jeśli nie chcemy czekać z resztą prac do wiosny (a nie chcemy). Nie będziemy mieszkać przez zimę, tylko sobie dochodząco wykańczać - i jedyną rzeczą, której nie planuję zakładać, póki nas nie będzie na stałe, jest kocioł c.o. To jedno jakoś mnie niepokoi, więc się wstrzymamy. A kradzieży w okolicy nie zauważyłam - na przykład stal leżała u nas całymi dniami na widoku, ogrodzenie byle jakie - i nóżek nie dostała, więc chyba jednak nie kradną  :cool:

----------


## [email protected]

nita a skąd dokładniej ???

----------


## swiattt

Witam,

My za geodetę zapłaciliśmy 400 zł - brał za punkt 100zł. Był u nas wczoraj. Zrobiliśmy najpierw tak, że parę dni przed geodetą zamówilismy koparkę, która najpierw zdjęła nam warstwę humusu , bo było ryzyko, że nam słupki poprzesuwa, jakby przyjechał po geodecie :wink:  także dobrze wyszło bo miał dużo miejsca do manewrowania koparką a ziemię wywoził nam na tył działki  :smile:

----------


## swiattt

Mam jeszcze pytanie,

Mamy problem z zaplanowaniem salonu. Ma tam być telewizor, kanapa+ mały stolik i trzeba gdzieś zmieścić jadalnie, żeby chociaż na 6 osób był stół+krzesła oraz chcemy tam dać półkę do ziemi z książkami, bo sporo ich mamy. Mamy taki stary ładny okrągły stół, chciałabym go gdzieś postawić. Może macie pomysły jak to rozmieścić? Pierwotnie myśleliśmy żeby powiesić TV na ścianie od salonu nad pokojem 3 ale doszliśmy do wnosku, że pok. 3 będzie kuchnią, a tam chciałabym zrobić przestrzeń i powiększyć drzwi chociaż do 1,5m a drzwi na wyjście na taras zmienić na podwójne, no i TV dać na ścianie tam gdzie stoi teraz stół na projekcie, fajnie bo tam też jest kominek i był by miły zakątek,  ale tam jest aż 6m do sofy, więc źle będzie oglądać z tak daleka..szok. Jak to ogarnąć? Da się wogóle na takiej przestrzeni rozsądnie to jakoś rozmieścić?

----------


## maggs1

> My wstawiamy od razu, alarmu nie planujemy w ogóle - doszliśmy do wniosku, że okna muszą być, jeśli nie chcemy czekać z resztą prac do wiosny (a nie chcemy). Nie będziemy mieszkać przez zimę, tylko sobie dochodząco wykańczać - i jedyną rzeczą, której nie planuję zakładać, póki nas nie będzie na stałe, jest kocioł c.o. To jedno jakoś mnie niepokoi, więc się wstrzymamy. A kradzieży w okolicy nie zauważyłam - na przykład stal leżała u nas całymi dniami na widoku, ogrodzenie byle jakie - i nóżek nie dostała, więc chyba jednak nie kradną


Kradną kradną tylko miałaś szczęście lub masz blisko sąsiadów (to czasem pomaga), a co do kotła to łatwiej zabrać okna bo lżejsze  :wink:  Najgorzej jak kable spod tynku wyrywają i hydraulikę takich to bym na miejscu betonował. Pozdrawiam budowniczych.

----------


## nita83

*panda*  Tczew się kłania  :smile:

----------


## nita83

U nas na razie nic nie zginęło. Sąsiedzi są ale nie tak znowu bliziutko. Alarmu nie planuję. Chyba faktycznie poczekam z oknami. Majster twierdzi, że wiosną są tańsze, a przynajmniej nie zdrożeją, ale coś mi się nie chce wierzyć. Z obserwacji wynika, że z roku na rok ceny są coraz mniej przystępne.

----------


## goshia7

> Kradną kradną tylko miałaś szczęście lub masz blisko sąsiadów (to czasem pomaga)


No u nas do tej pory było tak spokojnie w okolicy a od dwóch tygodni jakaś masakra, dookoła jest dużo nowo powstających domów- kradną co się da, włamują się, znajomej sprzed domu ukradli auto i spalili- SZOK

U nas na szczęście nie było czego kraść  :smile:  same ściany i dach ale w wkrótce chcemy wstawić okna i robić elektrykę i też się zastanawiamy z mężem nad alarmem czy kamerami???

----------


## rafus12

Przecietnej klasy koparkowy nie poprzestawia - tylko trzeba sie odsunac ze 2 metry ze slupkami.

----------


## rafus12

Czy mozecie dac namiar na jakas liste/narzedzia do kosztorysowania? Glownie chodzi o informacje/liste o jakich materialach/robicznie nalezy pamietac i srednie ceny materialow.
Kierownik mi robi do kredytu kosztorys ale z gory spytal ile ma wyjsc a ja chce znac dane zebym kredytu za malego nie wzial :bash: .

pozdro
rafus

----------


## max-maniacy

z tymi oknami, to zależy, czy zimą chce się kontynuować prace, czy czeka się do wiosny. jeśli zimą ma być przerwa do chyba dobrze, jak dom jest bez okien i spokojnie sobie schnie. 

*swiattt* 6m odległości od telewizora to wcale nie tak dużo. zwłaszcza, jak sobie kupisz duży tv. ja mam teraz odległość ok. 5m i telewizor nie za duży (32 cale) i jest ok.

----------


## max-maniacy

u nas zaczęli dziś murować ściany.  :wiggle: 

większość z Was, którzy zaczęliście budować w tym samym czasie, ma już dach, albo i więcej. no ale u nas był mały wakacyjny przestój. mam nadzieję, że teraz już pójdzie sprawnie. przynajmniej dopóki nie skończy się kasa. :wink:

----------


## swiattt

Przypuśćmy, że 6m to nie dużo, a gdzie wstawić stół do jadalni? :roll eyes:

----------


## nita83

*max-maniacy* u mnie tez dopiero ściany, ważne że do przodu. Z dnia na dzień widać spore postępy. Nie mogę wciąż uwierzyć, że to nasz dom.

----------


## [email protected]

Arturo, ana jesien zawsze maja najwyzsze ceny, bo to szczyt sezonu :roll eyes:

----------


## goshia7

> Co do okien to kupować na jesieni lub w zimie a montować na wiosnę


Ja słyszałam, że jest wręcz odwrotnie, ceny na jesień idą w górę bo każdy chce zdążyć przed zimą.

Chociaż wiecie co, przyjechał dziś do nas transport z materiałami do ocieplania i rozmawiałam chwilę z kierowcą właśnie na temat okien. Jego znajomy obraca się w branży _okiennej_ i powiedział, że w tej chwili rynek jest tak przeładowany, że długo to nie wytrzyma, ceny zaczną lecieć w dół, na łeb na szyję.

----------


## aksuda

my okna zakładamy teraz łącznie z alarmem  i jeżeli damy radę to przez zimę będziemy wykańczać w środku :roll eyes:

----------


## swiattt

My zaczynamy dopiero budowę. Dziś koparka zrobiła część wykopu.. Miało być załatwione to w ciągu jednego dnia, a tu jeszcze napewno z 5h roboty w pon..

----------


## maggs1

> my okna zakładamy teraz łącznie z alarmem  i jeżeli damy radę to przez zimę będziemy wykańczać w środku


Na jakie okna padł wybór i jaki montaż??? Jeśli to nie tajemnica  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

Ja, rozwazam  Hekaplast albo m&s

----------


## rafus12

Arturo,
A czemu montaz dopiero na wiosne?
To rodzi problem skladowania.
Ja kupie i zamontuje teraz. I skoreluje polozenie eletryki/alarmu + powiadomienie do firmy ochroniarskiej. i reszta na wiosne, skoro odejda mrozy to zaczne z tynkami. Makes sense? :roll eyes:

----------


## swiattt

U nas zaczęło się, codziennie dochodzą tysiące nowych pytań..Może na część z nich już była odpowiedź na tym forum, ale od niedawna czynnie je czytam.. Może poradzicie coś na nasze wątpliwości

1. Jakiej firmy Wy dawaliście styropian na podłogę w piwnicy o jakiej grubości? - po wczorajszym wykopie widać, że dookoła piwnicy jest żwir. W projekcie mamy styropian 3cm, majster mówi, żeby nie dawać wogóle, my czytamy, że 8cm lub 10cm. Jak lepiej?
Na podłogę piwnicy potrzebujemy 80m2, a na ściany piwnicy 300m2. Co wyszłoby korzystniej EPS100-0,83, XPS? Wczoraj jeszcze w sklepie doradzono nam, że styropian Sonarol też ludzie biorą - dach-podłoga utwardzany, 8grubości i 10grubości kosztuje 55zł/opakowanie.
2. Wymiary naszego domku to 10x8 podpiwniczony. Majster powiedział nam, że wystarczą 3 wiaderka dysperbitu? Czytaliśmy, że zużycie jest o wiele większe, kurde co on kombinuje? Czy to aby nie jego pośpiech za niego decyduje, bo w międzyczasie ma jeszcze drugą budowę.... Ile u Was poszło dysperbitu?
3. Jakiego wapna używaliście? Różne firmy, różne ceny -10, 15zł. Co brać? 
4. Jaką dawaliście papę na izolacje poziomą? Jak cenowo to u Was wyglądało?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## [email protected]

Arturo, a jakie masz okna??? bo u mnie zartowali w Hekaplasie, ze Oknoplast ma zawsze jakąs promocje i zawsze bajeruje na duże zniki. A oni maja ceny normalne od razu

----------


## maggs1

> U nas zaczęło się, codziennie dochodzą tysiące nowych pytań..Może na część z nich już była odpowiedź na tym forum, ale od niedawna czynnie je czytam.. Może poradzicie coś na nasze wątpliwości
> 
> 1. Jakiej firmy Wy dawaliście styropian na podłogę w piwnicy o jakiej grubości? - po wczorajszym wykopie widać, że dookoła piwnicy jest żwir. W projekcie mamy styropian 3cm, majster mówi, żeby nie dawać wogóle, my czytamy, że 8cm lub 10cm. Jak lepiej?
> Na podłogę piwnicy potrzebujemy 80m2, a na ściany piwnicy 300m2. Co wyszłoby korzystniej EPS100-0,83, XPS? Wczoraj jeszcze w sklepie doradzono nam, że styropian Sonarol też ludzie biorą - dach-podłoga utwardzany, 8grubości i 10grubości kosztuje 55zł/opakowanie.
> 2. Wymiary naszego domku to 10x8 podpiwniczony. Majster powiedział nam, że wystarczą 3 wiaderka dysperbitu? Czytaliśmy, że zużycie jest o wiele większe, kurde co on kombinuje? Czy to aby nie jego pośpiech za niego decyduje, bo w międzyczasie ma jeszcze drugą budowę.... Ile u Was poszło dysperbitu?
> 3. Jakiego wapna używaliście? Różne firmy, różne ceny -10, 15zł. Co brać? 
> 4. Jaką dawaliście papę na izolacje poziomą? Jak cenowo to u Was wyglądało?
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź


ad 1. nie mamy piwnicy, ale ociepliłem fundamenty 8cm styropianem twardym i odpornym na wilgoć. Coś dziwne te obliczenia, na ściany piwnicy o wymiarach 8m x 10m -obwód +36m to wysokość piwnicy wychodzi coś około 8m???
ad 2. Ja kupiłem tyle dysprobitu ile zaleca producent, majstrom oczywiście zostało  :wink:  i musiałem sam domalować  :smile:  
ad 3. Do fundamentów tylko plastyfikator, ale do ścian uparłem się na wapno i murarze nie chcieli murować -poszliśmy na kompromis dawali wapno i plastyfikator.
ad 4. Dałem folię izowinyl o grubości 1mm, cenowo wyglądało to lepiej niż z papą i kładzie się szybciej.
Pozdrawiam i życzę dobrych wyborów.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> U nas zaczęło się, codziennie dochodzą tysiące nowych pytań..Może na część z nich już była odpowiedź na tym forum, ale od niedawna czynnie je czytam.. Może poradzicie coś na nasze wątpliwości
> 
> 1. Jakiej firmy Wy dawaliście styropian na podłogę w piwnicy o jakiej grubości? - po wczorajszym wykopie widać, że dookoła piwnicy jest żwir. W projekcie mamy styropian 3cm, majster mówi, żeby nie dawać wogóle, my czytamy, że 8cm lub 10cm. Jak lepiej?
> Na podłogę piwnicy potrzebujemy 80m2, a na ściany piwnicy 300m2. Co wyszłoby korzystniej EPS100-0,83, XPS? Wczoraj jeszcze w sklepie doradzono nam, że styropian Sonarol też ludzie biorą - dach-podłoga utwardzany, 8grubości i 10grubości kosztuje 55zł/opakowanie.
> 2. Wymiary naszego domku to 10x8 podpiwniczony. Majster powiedział nam, że wystarczą 3 wiaderka dysperbitu? Czytaliśmy, że zużycie jest o wiele większe, kurde co on kombinuje? Czy to aby nie jego pośpiech za niego decyduje, bo w międzyczasie ma jeszcze drugą budowę.... Ile u Was poszło dysperbitu?
> 3. Jakiego wapna używaliście? Różne firmy, różne ceny -10, 15zł. Co brać? 
> 4. Jaką dawaliście papę na izolacje poziomą? Jak cenowo to u Was wyglądało?
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź


ad. 1 ja dawałem styropian firmy ALBERT, zwróć uwagę na parametry styro, firma jest mniej ważna, za markowe musisz płacić ekstra, nie wiem po co. Ja dałe, EPS 150 grubości 15 cm od ławy do chudego.
ad 2. wysokośc fundamentu była na 11 bloczków budynek 17 m x 22 poszło ze 20 wiader 10 L ICOPALU jak dobrze policzyłem, smarowane z zewnątrz i wewnątrz oczywiście. Sam tego pilnowałem, podobnie jak zagęszczania pospółki, to ważne rzeczy dobrze przypilnować. Spytaj majstra jak on będzie tą izolację rozcięczał pewnie więcej wody doda.
ad. 3 do zaprawy szło wapno, nie wiem czemu plastyfikator mialby byc lepszy akurat na fundamenty.
ad. 4 papa ICOPAL taka 4.2 mm, wykorzystuje sie ją do izolacji przeciwwodnych - czyli poszło na full wypas. Kosztowała jakieś 75 zł. tylo teraz już nie pamiętam czy za metr czy za rolkę  :smile:

----------


## aksuda

Maggs1 długo się zastanawialiśmy w końcu padło na  OKNA PCV PROFIL SCHUCO CAVA CT 70 5-cio komorowy czy to dobry wybór nie wiem mam nadzieję że tak.Kolor od środka białe na zewnątrz kolor indian fotkę koloru wrzuciłam w moim dzienniku. :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Arturo,
To co mowisz jest fajne, ale....
1) Ja nie mam czasu do czerwca, w marcu/kwietniu chce tynki robic (a zalatwiajac teraz okna + elektryke jestem 3 tygodnie do przodu na wiosne).
2) Nie musze marnowac czasu ani materialu  na zabijanie okien/drzwi (lenistwo).

Ale brzmi to ciekawe - kupuje okna od nich teraz po znizce a oni skladuja i montuja na wiosne. Jak im sie to oplaca?
Rafal

----------


## maggs1

> Maggs1 długo się zastanawialiśmy w końcu padło na  OKNA PCV PROFIL SCHUCO CAVA CT 70 5-cio komorowy czy to dobry wybór nie wiem mam nadzieję że tak.Kolor od środka białe na zewnątrz kolor indian fotkę koloru wrzuciłam w moim dzienniku.


Myślę, że dobrze wybraliście okna i dachówkę zresztą też -fajna. A ja się cały czas zastanawiam i nie wiem co wybiorę, cena ma na pewno duże znaczenie, rozważam trzyszybowce ale na te z wyższej półki mnie nie stać. Znając życie to poszukam i coś znajdę, a potem stwierdzę, że to był suuuper wybór  :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## rafus12

Widac ze dopiero zaczynasz  :wink: 
Ja radze zebys sie tak bardzo nie przejmowal i nie martwil o to ze kazdy material musi byc markowy i w ogole najlepszy.
Dysperbitu jesli 3 wiaderka nie starczy to dokupisz.
Na podloge w piwnicy uzyj dowolnego styropianu podloga dach - chyba ze masz kase to wtedy XPS.
Wapno kup w plynie - firm sa setki - wszystkie takie same parametery - bez znaczenia.
Papa na izolacje pozioma termozgrzewalna - podgrzewac ja nalezy palnikiem. Cenowo nie pamietam ale chyba jakes 66zl za szpule.

rafus

----------


## rafus12

A ja nie smarowalem od srodka fundamentow - pomysl wysmial majster ( a moj tesc), jak tez kier-bud. Wiec sie poddalem po pomalowaniu polowy garazu.
Ja to mysle ze my inwestorzy przesadzamy czesto ze sposobem budowy - bo ktos cos gdzies powiedzial.
Z drugiej strony budowlancy ida po najprosztszej linii oporu. Trzeba to wszystko wyposrodkowac.....

----------


## tomanek4

A czy ktoś z Was jest może na etapie instalacji co, cwu i kan? U nas może w przyszłym tygodniu ma wejść instalator i zastanawiamy się nad wyborem rur-PEX/AL/Pex czy wielowarstwowa TECE czy może miedź? Ta ostatnia mimo zalet chyba odpadnie ze zcględu na cenę, jak na razie stanęło na TECE, a jakie są Wasze wybory? Acha, zaproponował nam kocioł Viessmann Vitodens 100W z zasobnikiem, myślicie że to dobry wybór? W domu ma być na połowie powierzchni parteru podłogówka, reszt ogrzewana grzejnikami, napiszcie jakie są Wasze doświadczenia

----------


## swiattt

Dziękuję Wam za podpowiedzi. Tak, naprawdę dopiero zaczynamy i zagłębiamy się w temat.. Najgorzej, że człowiek się nie zna, a majster chce szybko postawić stan surowy, a my chcemy, żeby to cenowo wyglądało rozsądnie, żeby nie przepłacać, żeby móc porównać ceny u innych.. Zaraz szykuje się wybór komina, wiemy tyle, że ma mieć wysokość 11,5m i szukaj sobie kowalski :wink:  szok. Dzięki jeszcze raz.

----------


## aksuda

co do kotła to nie zawsze warto płacić za markę i reklamę Junkers i Vaillant oferują kotły na podobnym poziomie, jednym z ważniejszych elementów wyboru jest serwis, dostępność serwisu w pobliżu miejsca zamieszkania im więcej  tym lepiej (krótszy okres oczekiwania na naprawę, zwłaszcza zimą) dlatego my zdecydowaliśmy się na Junkersa co do instalacji to będziemy robić z AL/PEX z  firmy Kisana system zaciskowy

----------


## [email protected]

> Okienka MS tytanowe termo 
> Miałem kilka wycen w tamtym okresie m.in z Oknoplastu,HekaPlastu,Eurocoloru i MS był najtańszy ze swoją promocją 
> Różnica była kilka tys.zł.


 o M&S tez biorę pod uwagę, zerkne w takim razie na promocję, te kilka tysiecy sie przyda :wink:

----------


## Blechert

aksuda - musiałem wymienić Vaillanta, bo zepsuł się. Założyłem Junkersa ale tego bez logo, tureckiego Neckara - dużo lepszy - sam niweluje skoki ciśnienia wody i temperatury oraz daje się nastawić na niższy poziom przepływu wody niż tamten.

----------


## S.P.

[email protected] m&s polecam bardzo, moje sprawują się świetnie i cenowo były najlepsze. Nawet Oknoplast, w którym koleżanka zrobiła mi możliwą najlepszą cenę ich nie przebił.
Już drugi raz brałam okna z tej firmy i to był dobry ruch.

----------


## S.P.

No i jeszcze muszę się pochwalić, za dwa miesiące przeprowadzka. Oby si ę udało. 1 marca zdjęcie humusu, 9 marca zalane ławy.  A dzisiaj domek wygląda tak

----------


## [email protected]

S.P na Gdanskiej brałas? Gratulacje, to już, ale szybko zleciało :roll eyes:  Zazdroszczę Ci bardzo

----------


## S.P.

[email protected], tak na Gdańskiej u Błażeja Runowskiego

----------


## aksuda

A tak troszkę zmieniając nasz budowlany temat to u nas jest piękna pogoda :jaw drop:  i od soboty naszym pięknym miastem rządzi Bachus :wink:  więc nie bardzo chce się budować trzeba teraz imprezować :wave: :

----------


## [email protected]

> [email protected], tak na Gdańskiej u Błażeja Runowskiego


ja wlasnie mysle nad nimi i Hekaplastem, a okna montowałas po alarmie?

----------


## S.P.

Gosia okna montowałam przed instalacjami.

----------


## [email protected]

> Gosia okna montowałam przed instalacjami.


Nie bałas się ze Ci ukradna??? mi to sen z powiek spedza ::-(:

----------


## aksuda

my okna będziemy montować okna razem z alarmem , jedna ekipa od okien druga od alarmu :smile:

----------


## Alina&Mariusz

> my okna będziemy montować okna razem z alarmem , jedna ekipa od okien druga od alarmu


Właśnie to jest najlepsza opcja.

----------


## pan Żubr

> co do kotła to nie zawsze warto płacić za markę i reklamę Junkers i Vaillant oferują kotły na podobnym poziomie, jednym z ważniejszych elementów wyboru jest serwis, dostępność serwisu w pobliżu miejsca zamieszkania im więcej  tym lepiej (krótszy okres oczekiwania na naprawę, zwłaszcza zimą) dlatego my zdecydowaliśmy się na Junkersa co do instalacji to będziemy robić z AL/PEX z  firmy Kisana system zaciskowy


u nas jest AL/PEX z firmy Kisana system zaciskowy 
rury wygąldaj solidnie, ale narazie nie sprawdzałem szczelności

----------


## [email protected]

mam pytanie, otrzymaliśmy listem pozwolenie na budowę, ale w domu mamy tylko projekt (indywidualny) wersja robocza, 
aby pójść do banku w sprawie kredytu musze mieć właściwy projekt, opieczętowany i zatwierdzony, czy ja muszę go odebrać ze Starostwa w którym składałam wniosek o PnB????

----------


## GraMar

> Czy robił ktoś ostatnio płot (zwykła siatka)? Jeśli tak, jaki wyszedł koszt za mb z robocizną? Pytałem już gdzie indziej, ale jakoś nie dostałem odpowiedzi...


Ja robiłam z siatką ocynkowaną, była po 12zł z transportem,bez drutowania siatki. Wisi na stemplach.
Za żelazne uchwyty do bramy zapłaciłam 200 zł, za 45 bardzo grubych stempli-200zł.
Za 95m ogrodzenia- 1200zł robocizna

----------


## max-maniacy

*nita83* fajnie widzieć, że ktoś jest na tym samym etapie. tak, jak piszesz: aby do przodu.  :smile:  a plusem jest to, że można podglądać tych, co są z przodu i korzystać z ich doświadczeń.

w sprawie zamawiania, to koleżance wstawiali w sierpniu okna, które zamówiła w styczniu. mówiła, że zimą najlepsze są ceny (przynajmniej, tak ją poinformowali w firmie). 
powodzenia w dalszych pracach dla wszystkich bocianków. oby pogoda się nie zepsuła.

----------


## bury_kocur

*panda68* - tak, musisz przecież coś mieć dla siebie również, nie tylko dla banku  :smile:  A przy okazji wycieczki do Starostwa, od razu odbierz (lub kup - zależy od lokalnego zwyczaju) ostemplowany dziennik budowy.

----------


## Blechert

max-maniacy - zimą granit też jest tańszy a płyty granitowe są znacznie szybciej wycinane niż latem.

----------


## karolinas33

> max-maniacy - zimą granit też jest tańszy a płyty granitowe są znacznie szybciej wycinane niż latem.



hehe dokładnie, zimą nawet lody są tańsze  :big grin: 

sklep z torebkami
firmy sprzątające wrocław
przystanki autobusowe
palarnie
wiaty rowerowe
torebki listonoszki

----------


## swiattt

Witam, 

Mamy już wylane ławy, mamy dobry grunt, zwir, drenażu nie potrzebujemy, jaka robiliście u siebie izolacje poziomą na ławy, a jaką pionową? Może coś doradzicie? Chcemy 10 cm jakimś..styropianem(jeszcze nie wybraliśmy..) ocieplić piwnicę.

----------


## autorus

u mnie było prosto, nie mam piwnicy. Ale ławy jako takie nie ocieplałem, dopiero ścianki fundamentowe styropianem 10cm.

----------


## [email protected]

Blechert,  a jak wyglada transport do Szczecina ew?

----------


## Danonki

mam pytanie
jeżeli zamieszkamy teraz w październiku w naszym nowym domku i go nie ocieplimy to czy wiąże się to z jakimiś problemami?
straszą mnie grzybem i przemarzaniem ścian (że szron będzie wewnątrz domu) i że w ogóle masakra straszna

----------


## aksuda

Danonki gratuluję tempa  :smile:

----------


## pfx

Witajcie, 
w zasadzie nie znalazłem topicu, by się przywitać więc zaczynam tu.
3 dni temu wjechała koparka i wykopała doły,  wrzucili zbrojenie (przygotowane wcześniej) i zalali zbrojenie ławy, dziś murują ścianki fundamentowe. Na razie jestem pod wrażeniem tempa, ale majster mówi, ze grunt to zrobić pierwsze wrażenie, potem będzie tylko gorzej :smile: 
Mam nadzieję, że nie zanudzę was tu pytaniami, ale na budowlance znam się średnio. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Danonki

dzięki Artur za odp
i dzięki aksuda za gratulację  :smile: 

a i wczoraj kupiliśmy farby na ściany parteru  :big grin:  malujemy się na dniach. Na razie kończymy malowanie ścian gruntem. Terakotę położyliśmy w tym tygodniu, a panele czekają na pomalowane ściany

----------


## maggs1

> mam pytanie
> jeżeli zamieszkamy teraz w październiku w naszym nowym domku i go nie ocieplimy to czy wiąże się to z jakimiś problemami?
> straszą mnie grzybem i przemarzaniem ścian (że szron będzie wewnątrz domu) i że w ogóle masakra straszna
> 
> 
> i czy malować ściany zewnętrzne unigruntem?


Witam, przecież jest bardzo dużo nieocieplonych domów (bloków), chodzi głownie o wentylację i ogrzewanie. Gratuluje tempa  :smile:

----------


## nita83

*danonki* trzymam kciuki i życzę dużo sił, z dzieciaczkami to się trzeba nagimnastykować, ja dopiero jestem na początku a już pojechanie do sklepu i wybranie np drzwi wejściowych z moimi pociechami graniczy z cudem  :smile:

----------


## scooby

Heja! Jeśli mogę wam doradzić .... z doświadczenia wiem ze pospiech przy budowie domu to nic dobrego  :smile: 
najgorzej jest zacząć w br i wprowadzić sie w bieżącym roku  :smile:  Człowiek owszem cieszy sie ale tylko rok :smile: 
Ja mój budowałem około 19 miesięcy i twierdze ze najlepiej budować 2 lata!
Znajomi co zrobili to w 10 miesięcy wiedzą w czym problem....

Dom pracuje i musi sie ułożyć, dogiąć, dostać obciążenia śniegiem  i i wtedy można zacząć go wykańczać  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam i życzę cierpliwości !

----------


## plecak2

Witam
Ja zacząłem w tym roku, ale że buduję "na NetBeta" to pewnie 3 latka upłyną. Na razie kończę murować fundamenty. W tym toku ocieplenie fundamentu, zasypanie piachem i wszelkie izolacje. No i niwelowanie działki bo strasznie popie..... na moja i trzeba to wreszcie zrobić.  :cool:  Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## [email protected]

> Heja! Jeśli mogę wam doradzić .... z doświadczenia wiem ze pospiech przy budowie domu to nic dobrego 
> najgorzej jest zacząć w br i wprowadzić sie w bieżącym roku  Człowiek owszem cieszy sie ale tylko rok
> Ja mój budowałem około 19 miesięcy i twierdze ze najlepiej budować 2 lata!
> Znajomi co zrobili to w 10 miesięcy wiedzą w czym problem....
> 
> Dom pracuje i musi sie ułożyć, dogiąć, dostać obciążenia śniegiem  i i wtedy można zacząć go wykańczać 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i życzę cierpliwości !


Bzdury, powtórze, budowałam 8 miesięcy. Dom po 6 latach jest bez pęknięć, grzybów it rzeczy. Budowałeś tyle, twoja sprawa, ale nie opowiadaj herezji

----------


## plusfoto

> Bzdury, powtórze, budowałam 8 miesięcy. Dom po 6 latach jest bez pęknięć, grzybów it rzeczy. Budowałeś tyle, twoja sprawa, ale nie opowiadaj herezji


A kto Ci naopowiadał coś o grzybach i tego typu pierdołach. Jeśli nie wierzysz w pewne rzeczy to twój problem ale to ty nie opowiadaj herezji. Dalej nie wierzysz to zmierz wilgotność w takim świeżym domu i po dwóch latach. Jeśli uważasz że ona nie ma wpływu na twoje zdrowie to oczywiście też twoje prawo. Jeśli mi również powiesz że na ogrzewanie w pierwszym sezonie zużyłaś tyle samo energii co w następnych to też chyba niewiele osób Ci uwierzy. To że komuś się wydaje że coś jest już suche to nie oznacza że takie jest.

----------


## lilly20

*plusfoto*  Popieram!  :smile:  Dużo ludzi tak uważa i mówią to z doświadczenia. Czasem ktoś nie ma wyjścia i musi się szybko wprowadzać ale obojętne to dla naszego zdrowia nie jest. Ja też jestem zdania, że lepiej jest jak dom przezimuje jeszcze niezamieszkały. Nie przemawiają do mnie argumenty, że jakie to my teraz mamy super materiały, jakie technologie itp. Pozdrawiam

----------


## jarko17

Po blisko pół roku SSO Osiągnięty :roll eyes:

----------


## max-maniacy

po blisko czterech miesiącach dopiero zaczęliśmy stawiać ściany.  :wink:  
stan na 14.09

----------


## maggs1

> *plusfoto*  Popieram!  Dużo ludzi tak uważa i mówią to z doświadczenia. Czasem ktoś nie ma wyjścia i musi się szybko wprowadzać ale obojętne to dla naszego zdrowia nie jest. Ja też jestem zdania, że lepiej jest jak dom przezimuje jeszcze niezamieszkały. Nie przemawiają do mnie argumenty, że jakie to my teraz mamy super materiały, jakie technologie itp. Pozdrawiam


Witam, nie bardzo rozumiem co nie jest obojętne "szkodliwe" dla zdrowia -zbyt duża wilgotność w domu??  Czy może zbyt duże opłaty za ogrzewanie?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam, nie bardzo rozumiem co nie jest obojętne "szkodliwe" dla zdrowia -zbyt duża wilgotność w domu??  Czy może zbyt duże opłaty za ogrzewanie?
> Pozdrawiam


maggs daj spokoj, to jak walka z wiatrakami, jeden wujek, drugiemu powiedział..i ja wiem, bo mnie sie wydaje, to sa argumenty

----------


## Danonki

czym to szkodzi (chodzi mi o ludzkie zdrowie, nie o np. pękające ściany)


i słuchajcie, kasa się znalazła - będzie elewacja i będzie dom ocieplony jeszcze przed zimą, tak więc cofam moje poprzednie pytanie

a dziś przyszedł kocioł
i obsadziliśmy dziś pierwsze wewnętrzne drzwi  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Danonki, jezeli nie bedziesz grzała, co logiczne wiecej niz normalnie to jest kwestia wyższej wilgotnosci, po 10 latach w takich warunkach zachodzi duze prawdopodobienstwo chorych stawów, itd. Ale nie po 6 miesiącach :wink:  Ludzie którzy mieszkaja w Sopocie w starych kamienicach maja takie warunki na co dzień. Jedyny ból, to wyzsze rachunku za ogrzewanie. KOniec, kropka

----------


## R&K

to wszystko jest bzdura - dom wybudowałem dokładnie rok temu , gdyby nie to że firma od okien się spóźniła SSZ miałbym tuż przed świętami BN 
niestety okna były wstawione gdzies końcem lutego jeśli dobrze pamiętam - mróz wszedł do środka , wytrącił się szron na ścianach - weszła wilgoć z która walczyłem do lata , gdy dom był zamknięty na zimę i prace były by kontynuowane (= grzalibyśmy kozą) o takiej sytuacji nie byłoby mowy - a wilgoć w domu byłaby mniejsza 

największy problem z wilgocią w domu jest ze względu na wylewki i tynki - ale ten problem u mnie nie występował !

----------


## lilly20

Właśnie to wszystko jest na zasadzie '' jeden wujek, drugiemu powiedział ''  :wink:  niech każdy sobie robi jak chce. A co szkodzi naszemu zdrowiu - właśnie może te zbyt duże rachunki  :wink:  Nie będe nic na ten temat pisać bo każdy wie dla siebie lepiej i niech każdy robi to co dla niego dobre  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafus12

A u nas wczoraj byla podwojna wiecha i wszystkim humory dopisywaly.
A oto i zdjecie - minelo 2 miesiace i 1 tydzien od wbicia pierwszej lopaty. Tylko nie nadazam z dziennikiem - chroniczny brak czasu :wink:

----------


## pukul

no a co z ogrzewaniem domu w przypadku gdy nie będziemy mieszkać przez zimę? mamy tynki, wylewki, ocieplenie poddasza. kominek też jest i na ten rok koniec... martwię się tym brakiem ogrzewania.... czy na siłe wstawiać kocioł i grzać? czy wystarczy od czasu do czasu (np w soboty) podgrzać kominkiem? niestety nie mam WM ani nawet rozprowadzenia ciepłego powietrza. z przyczyn finansowych i strachu przed ewentualną kradzieżą nie chce montować grzejników.

----------


## [email protected]

no :wink:  to mam już projekt w domku, opieczętowany, zatwierdzony wzdłuż i wszerz, kierownik też załatwiony :wink:  Dziennik Budowy za dychę zakupiony :wink:  
teraz szukamy ekip z konkurencyjną ceną, potem prognozowanie poniesionych kosztów a na koniec do banku, i tu pewnie się cała radość zakończy bo czy bank będzie chciał spełnić nasze marzenie.......

----------


## kupiecjudex

Kurde Panda ja nie wiem czy od tego banku to nie należało zacząć? Jak teraz się okaże że zdolności nie ma to cała para w gwizdek pójdzie.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> no a co z ogrzewaniem domu w przypadku gdy nie będziemy mieszkać przez zimę? mamy tynki, wylewki, ocieplenie poddasza. kominek też jest i na ten rok koniec... martwię się tym brakiem ogrzewania.... czy na siłe wstawiać kocioł i grzać? czy wystarczy od czasu do czasu (np w soboty) podgrzać kominkiem? niestety nie mam WM ani nawet rozprowadzenia ciepłego powietrza. z przyczyn finansowych i strachu przed ewentualną kradzieżą nie chce montować grzejników.


ja tam mam wylewki, tynki, nie mam okien wszystko zabite dechami i tak zimę przetrzymam, nie wiem czego ty się boisz. Daj se luz do wiosny, dobrze będzie.

----------


## maggs1

> no a co z ogrzewaniem domu w przypadku gdy nie będziemy mieszkać przez zimę? mamy tynki, wylewki, ocieplenie poddasza. kominek też jest i na ten rok koniec... martwię się tym brakiem ogrzewania.... czy na siłe wstawiać kocioł i grzać? czy wystarczy od czasu do czasu (np w soboty) podgrzać kominkiem? niestety nie mam WM ani nawet rozprowadzenia ciepłego powietrza. z przyczyn finansowych i strachu przed ewentualną kradzieżą nie chce montować grzejników.


Moim zdaniem chyba lepiej wogóle niż raz na tydzień podgrzewać. Pozdrawiam

----------


## julo23

Nie wiem do końca jak sobie rozplanować następne prace. 
Jestem na etapie murowania facjatek,   jest więźba dachu,  dekarz przykryje folią i odeskuje w poniedziałek,  następnie położy za jakiś czas dachówkę. 
Co można jeszcze zrobić w tym roku ?
Jakie prace mogę wykonać.  Czy wstawiać w tym roku okna ?  I iść dalej za ciosem z ogrzewaniem i elektryką oraz wod-kan ?
To ostatnie raczej nie realne chyba,  raz że możliwość kradzieży a dwa że  wylewki itp.   chyba zbyt duża możliwość wilgoci...  nie wiem czy zdąży to wszystko obeschnąć przed zimą.
Jak radzicie ?   Jak to u was wygląda ?

----------


## autorus

U mnie zrobiłem wstępne wyliczenia , w ciągu 2 miesięcy poszło ( jeszcze tydzień ale szacuję) ok 21tys cegieł i 4 palety cementu. A to wstępnie połowa   :sad: 
Jak listopad będzie zimny to leżę i kwiczę  :sad:

----------


## bury_kocur

*julo23*, jestesmy na podobnym etapie i uradziliśmy, że w tym roku wstawiamy jeszcze okna i robimy tynki i instalacje - nie podłączamy tylko pieca co.
To znaczy musimy zamknąć sobie chałupę, żeby móc dłubać dalej zimą, jeśli do końca jesieni nie zdążymy  :smile:  Wiosną będziemy malować, ocieplać z zewnątrz, kończyć posadzki i meblować.

----------


## marynata

ja jestem jakiś tydzień po tynkach,brak drzwi garażowych,miałam nadzieję że ze dwa tygodnie jeszcze sobie to "poprzewiewa" zanim przyjdą chłody-a dziś w nocy z głupia frant minus 2  :jaw drop:  
trochę się martwię  :Roll:

----------


## goshia7

> *julo23*, jestesmy na podobnym etapie i uradziliśmy, że w tym roku wstawiamy jeszcze okna i robimy tynki i instalacje - nie podłączamy tylko pieca co.
> To znaczy musimy zamknąć sobie chałupę, żeby móc dłubać dalej zimą, jeśli do końca jesieni nie zdążymy  Wiosną będziemy malować, ocieplać z zewnątrz, kończyć posadzki i meblować.



Podobnie u nas. Za miesiąc montują nam okna i bramy garażowe, przez zimę będziemy _dłubać_ w środku  :smile:

----------


## aksuda

my wstawiamy okna , drzwi i bramę garażową oraz podłączymy alarm jutro mam nadzieję ,że nie będzie padać, :wiggle:  więc jutro będę mogła powiedzieć mam SSZ a później tak jak część z was będziemy wykańczać w środku  :roll eyes:

----------


## Syrek

witam 
może pokażecie zdjęcia z postępu prac

----------


## aksuda

zdjęcia znajdziesz w dziennikach budowy, które większość z nas prowadzi :smile:

----------


## julo23

No tak....  zamknąć przed zimą i móc dłubać w środku....
ale jak ktoś mieszka daleko od budowy to nie wiem czy jest sens.  

Ja myślałem,  skończyć dach,  zabić dechami  i niech sobie osiada ten dom  przez te pare miesięcy. 

Każdy chce szybko wiadomo, ale może czasami nie warto aż tak się spieszyć ?

1)  niech sobie to osiądzie,  może to śmieszne ale właśnie byłem na wizycie u takich znajomych i  po tak ekspresowej budowie,  teraz im pękają tynki,  i kartony gipsowe na poddaszu. 
2)  u kolejnego znajomego, innego już,  wyszła wilgoć bo szybko wstawił okna, zamknął dom, po wylewkach,  i do tego ocieplił.  Wilgoć budowlana najwyraźniej nie miała gdzie wyjść już na zewnątrz to wyszła w środku. 

Ja jestem na punkcie grzyba przewrażliwiony, bo teraz mieszkam w mieszkaniu zawilgoconym.  Więc nie chce sie przenosić z jednego grzyba do drugiego. 

Także nie wiem czy dobrze zrobie,  bo też sie chce jak najszybciej wprowadzić,  ale chyba zabije okna dechami i niech czeka do wiosny. 
Zrobie tylko ogrodzenie i szambo jak sie uda,  no i moze doprowadze wodę do domu, bo mam w placu. 
Wczesną wiosną,   zrobić instalacje,  wylewki  i okna.  Po wylewkach chyba dobrze by było żeby to też troche obeschło ?

----------


## R&K

> U mnie zrobiłem wstępne wyliczenia , w ciągu 2 miesięcy poszło ( jeszcze tydzień ale szacuję) ok 21tys cegieł i 4 palety cementu. A to wstępnie połowa   Jak listopad będzie zimny to leżę i kwiczę


spokojnie - nawet i w grudniu murują - dasz rade!!!

----------


## [email protected]

> N
> 1)  niech sobie to osiądzie,  może to śmieszne ale właśnie byłem na wizycie u takich znajomych i  po tak ekspresowej budowie,  teraz im pękają tynki,  i kartony gipsowe na poddaszu.


 Zlituj się, co osiada? budynek? po co sie zageszcza piach, robi badanie gruntu? Nie jeden artykuł był na ten temat w MUratorze nawet, długie budowanie, budowanie nieekonomiczne i nieuzasadnione w zaden sposob, a tutaj nadal jak z dzieckiem w kapuście widzę

----------


## karol76

witam, jeżeli działka jest około pół metra poniżej drogi asfaltowej,było by lepiej wywyszyć teren przed fundamentami  czy  raczej po.....no i czy sa do tego potrzebne jekieś pozwolenia....

----------


## autorus

> spokojnie - nawet i w grudniu murują - dasz rade!!!


Byle nie padał śniegu i było -20st  :smile:

----------


## marynata

> witam, jeżeli działka jest około pół metra poniżej drogi asfaltowej,było by lepiej wywyszyć teren przed fundamentami  czy  raczej po.....no i czy sa do tego potrzebne jekieś pozwolenia....


Wyższy stan zerowy-robi to architekt w trakcie adaptacji projektu do warunków panujących na działce.

----------


## swiattt

Witam, 

U nas trwają prace na budowie. Mam parę pytań..może coś doradzilibyście? 
Robiliście u siebie w kotłowni izolację poziomą? Mamy kotłownię w piwnicy..będzie tam stał piec na ekogroszek, tam wogóle ociepla się podłogę styropianem??
Warto ocieplać podłgę w garażu? - tam jest podłoga na gruncie, bo garaż stoi obok domku. Fundamenty garażu izolować pionowo?
Ocieplaliście zakończenie komina styropianem czy wełną? 

Z góry dziękuję

----------


## autorus

ja nie ocieplam podłogi w garażu.

----------


## julo23

> Zlituj się, co osiada? budynek? po co sie zageszcza piach, robi badanie gruntu? Nie jeden artykuł był na ten temat w MUratorze nawet, długie budowanie, budowanie nieekonomiczne i nieuzasadnione w zaden sposob, a tutaj nadal jak z dzieckiem w kapuście widzę


No może i tak.... ja sie nie znam,  ale widziałem co sie u niego dzieje, dlatego pisze.  Teraz trzeba poprawiać, do tego wszystkie wykończenia przy oknach dachowych tak samo. 
Dom wiadomo, że osiada w milimetrach.  To nie są jakieś tam duże różnice. 

Sam już nie wiem...

----------


## kupiecjudex

> witam, jeżeli działka jest około pół metra poniżej drogi asfaltowej,było by lepiej wywyszyć teren przed fundamentami  czy  raczej po.....no i czy sa do tego potrzebne jekieś pozwolenia....


Lepiej po, tylko fundamenty trzeba wtedy nad gruntem pobudować uwzględniając owe 0,5 m, oczywiście uwzględmiając to w projekcie.
Nawieziesz sobie potem eleganckiej ziemi i działki nie będziesz muciał sprzątać z gruzu. Jak nawieziesz wcześniej to burdel się zrobi a każdy samochód z towarem będzie w tym lgnął.

----------


## GraMar

Jak zabezpieczyć budynek w SSO na zimę, działka ogrodzona tylko siatką.
Obliczamy koszty ram i desek, drogo wyniesie odeskowanie otworów bo jest ich 22.

Macie jakieś indywidualne patenty na tę konieczność?

pozdrawiam
 :bye:

----------


## [email protected]

> Jak zabezpieczyć budynek w SSO na zimę, działka ogrodzona tylko siatką.
> Obliczamy koszty ram i desek, drogo wyniesie odeskowanie otworów bo jest ich 22.
> 
> Macie jakieś indywidualne patenty na tę konieczność?
> 
> pozdrawiam


Ja sama własnie nie mam ::-(:  do tego zmartwiła mnie ta opowiesc o wejsciu mrozu do srodka :sad:

----------


## Dziuby

Danonki normalnie jestem pod wrazeniem Waszego tempa i z niecierpliwoscia czekam na zdjecia z wnetrz :yes:  
Mam pytanie do tych co juz dlubia w srodku, jak u Was wyglada kolejnosc prac: tynki, ogrzewanie (podlogowka), wylewki, co pierwsze? Mamy umowiona ekipe do ogrzewania na zime, potem maz chce robic wylewki (zeby robotnicy nie polamali rurek od podlogowki)i a na koncu tynki ale wszyscy strasza, ze tynkarze zachlapia wylewki i ciezko bedzie doczyscic. Jaki jest Wasze zdanie?

----------


## goshia7

> witam, jeżeli działka jest około pół metra poniżej drogi asfaltowej,było by lepiej wywyszyć teren przed fundamentami  czy  raczej po.....no i czy sa do tego potrzebne jekieś pozwolenia....


U nas również działka jest poniżej drogi asfaltowej dlatego podnieśliśmy dom na bloczkach a potem to zasypiemy i wyrównamy teren

----------


## max-maniacy

u nas zalewamy nadproża na parterze. nie mamy niestety dylematów, czy wstawiać okna, czy nie. ale pewnie w przyszłym roku takie właśnie będą.
ale jestem zdania, że jeśli zimą niewiele będzie się robiło w środku, tylko dom ma stać i czekać na wiosnę, to chyba lepiej bez okien, tylko zabity dechami.
życzę wszystkim podjęcia właściwych decyzji.

----------


## plusfoto

U nas coraz bliżej do zakończenia etapu przeznaczonego na ten rok. Dziś był kładziony strop. Trzy godzinki i po robocie. Szczegóły w dzienniku.

----------


## autorus

takiemu to dobrze  :big grin:

----------


## cronin

U mnie na pewno będą okna przed zimą, ale nie będzie ocieplenia i tu mam zagwozdkę, bo nie planowałam żadnego ogrzewania. Mogę wstawić kozę, tyle że musiałabym dorobić zewnętrzny komin. 
Druga wątpliwość dotyczy przyłącza wody, nie robiłam żadnej przelotki w fundamencie, bo firma od przyłączy sama robi przekop i nie chce żeby jej sie wtrącać  :smile:  Jeśli będę zimą robiła jakieś izolacje w środku i instalacje to lepiej żeby woda była już przyłączona, niż żeby mi później rozkuwali chudziak przykryty juz papą z rozprowadzonymi rurami i ociepleniem. Czyli musiałabym to przyłącze robić teraz, przed zimą?

----------


## marynata

> Danonki normalnie jestem pod wrazeniem Waszego tempa i z niecierpliwoscia czekam na zdjecia z wnetrz 
> Mam pytanie do tych co juz dlubia w srodku, jak u Was wyglada kolejnosc prac: tynki, ogrzewanie (podlogowka), wylewki, co pierwsze? Mamy umowiona ekipe do ogrzewania na zime, potem maz chce robic wylewki (zeby robotnicy nie polamali rurek od podlogowki)i a na koncu tynki ale wszyscy strasza, ze tynkarze zachlapia wylewki i ciezko bedzie doczyscic. Jaki jest Wasze zdanie?


Ja teraz robiłam tynki po wylewkach.Na podłogę przed tynkowaniem zostało wysypane sporo piachu,po tynkach zamiecione-zero szkód.

----------


## dusiaka

My robiliśmy najpierw tynki, potem podłogówka i wylewki.
A my na ten rok planujemy się wykończyć  :tongue:  
Właśnie ocieplamy i tynkujemy domek.  W środku ociepliliśmy strop, podwiesiliśmy wszystkie sufity, małż dziś robił zabudowy geberitów. Od przyszłego tygodnia bierzemy się za podłogi - czas na wybór ekonomicznie uzasadnionych podłóg, armatury,etc.
Danonki- jesteśmy tuż za Wami. Październik nam chyba nie grozi, ale myślimy, że choinkę postawimy już w Anatolu  :big grin:

----------


## julo23

> *julo23*, jestesmy na podobnym etapie i uradziliśmy, że w tym roku wstawiamy jeszcze okna i robimy tynki i instalacje - nie podłączamy tylko pieca co.
> To znaczy musimy zamknąć sobie chałupę, żeby móc dłubać dalej zimą, jeśli do końca jesieni nie zdążymy  Wiosną będziemy malować, ocieplać z zewnątrz, kończyć posadzki i meblować.


Kurcze, tylko ja jeszcze nie zdążyłem zamówić okien,  nie wiem ile czasu potrzeba czekać. 
Może uda mi się zorientować w poniedziałek...

Możesz powiedzieć w jakiej kolejności robisz instalacje i tynki ?

----------


## marynata

> Kurcze, tylko ja jeszcze nie zdążyłem zamówić okien, nie wiem ile czasu potrzeba czekać.


W zależności gdzie i jaki kolor można mieć okna nawet i po trzech dniach.Na nietypowe kolory których producenci nie mają zapasów w magazynach czeka się nawet i 2 miesiące.

----------


## bury_kocur

Robimy najpierw instalację elektryczną, potem tynki, potem podłogówkę (mamy na całości) i na to wylewka. Gdyby nie to, że u nas beton na podłodze jest ostateczną warstwą (będzie szlifowany i już nic na to), nie miałabym nic przeciwko zrobieniu najpierw posadzki, a potem tynków metodą * marynaty* , czyli wysypania piaskiem i pozamiatania później. Ale w tej sytuacji boję się jednak uszkodzenia wylewki, więc po bożemu - najpierw tynki  :smile:

----------


## marynata

Kocurze a czy nie jest to przypadkiem tak,że do szlifowania  oni sobie muszą wylać "swoją"warstewkę betonu o odpowiednim składzie?

----------


## aksuda

[QUOTE=julo23;5547375]Kurcze, tylko ja jeszcze nie zdążyłem zamówić okien,  nie wiem ile czasu potrzeba czekać. 
Może uda mi się zorientować w poniedziałek...


My na okna czekaliśmy około 6 tygodni ale tak jak marynata wspomniał to wszystko zależy jakie okna wybierzesz ( profil, kolor, itp.) :yes:

----------


## marynata

Nie trzymają okien na magazynach,ale mają tam najpopularniejsze profile.Gdybym zamówiła okna białe (najszybciej nieokleinowane)lub jakiś tam brąz podstawowy,miałabym okna góra do tygodnia,a że wzięłam antracyt,czekałam 6 tygodni.
Mój producent okien zamawia też np profile już oklejane,co znacznie przyspiesza produkcję.Są producenci którzy oklejają sami,więc czas oczekiwania się wydłuża.Sam proces produkcyjny jest krótki.
No i gdy ktoś zamawia u jakiegoś bardzo popularnego producenta lub poprzez salon okien,to wiadomo że trzeba liczyć się z długą kolejką.

----------


## bury_kocur

> Kocurze a czy nie jest to przypadkiem tak,że do szlifowania  oni sobie muszą wylać "swoją"warstewkę betonu o odpowiednim składzie?


Zależy od technologii - z tego, co wiem, są trzy różne sposoby na beton w domu  :smile:  U nas będzie po prostu wylany mocny beton i wyszlifowany do pewnego stopnia połysku + impregnat. Te cienkowarstwowe do nas jakoś nie przemówiły  :wink:

----------


## rafus12

A jesli ja zamierzam wstawic na zime tylko okna elektryke i alarm to warto - wtedy mroz nie wejdzie? Czy tylko zabic dechami otwory?

----------


## marynata

> A jesli ja zamierzam wstawic na zime tylko okna elektryke i alarm to warto - wtedy mroz nie wejdzie? Czy tylko zabic dechami otwory?


I tak nie ma co przemarznąć,niech włazi.Instalacjom elektrycznym nic nie będzie,możesz nawet foliami pozatykać.
Albo daj te okna lub dechy,bo instalacja lubi wychodzić na spacer  :tongue:

----------


## beata.i

Julo_23 my na okna czekaliśmy jakoś 3 tygodnie

----------


## ulka76

Hej Hej wszystkim  :smile: 
my właśnie zamówiliśmy okna: dwustronny kolor - orzech
i na proflu vetrexu, trzy szybowe
czas oczekiwani 2 - 3 tygodnie 
zobaczymy czy uda się im wywiązać z terminu

----------


## aksuda

My na okna czekaliśmy jak już wcześniej wspomniałam  około 6 tygodni a oto co wstawiliśmy, częściowo zasłonięte roletą :big grin: 



SSZ - 22.09.2012 :big lol:  :yes:

----------


## rafus12

No tak, instalacja lubi sie przewietrzyc :big lol:  Dlatego jej zafunduje obroze w postaci alarmu.

----------


## rafus12

Aksuda,
Te slupki ta sa z pojedynczego bloczka betonowego czy z silki? Zbrojone jakos?

----------


## aksuda

bloczek betonowy pojedynczy 24x24 zbrojony czterema prętami fi 12, strzemiona co 30cm

----------


## pan Żubr

> My na okna czekaliśmy jak już wcześniej wspomniałam  około 6 tygodni a oto co wstawiliśmy, częściowo zasłonięte roletą
> 
> 
> 
> SSZ - 22.09.2012


co to za biała więźba?

----------


## aksuda

więźba pomalowana farbą do drewna Tikurila

----------


## bury_kocur

Ooo, to ma szansę ciekawie wyglądać, ten dom z białą więźbą. Aksuda, a do czego to będzie nawiązywało, bo widzę, że do okien nie?

----------


## aksuda

Generalnie okna mają ocieplić wizerunek całego domu.
Razem z mężem jesteśmy w tej chwili zafascynowani ciemnymi kolorami,tak jak widać, dachówkę mamy czarną , rolety i bramę mamy antracytowe, takie same są drzwi od kotłowni , tak więc biała więźba będzie nawiązywać do białej elewacji z akcentami płytek oczywiście antracytowych i jest to zrobione trochę na zasadzi kontrastu a do okien chcemy dobrać ogrodzenie ale to jeszcze odległy czas, wszystko się może zmienić. :yes: 
Mam jednak nadzieję ,że efekt końcowy będzie ciekawy. :big grin: 
W ostateczności więźbę czy elewację zawsze można przemalować na inny kolor. :yes:

----------


## radmag87

Hej,  my zaczęliśmy budowę we wrześniu projekt mila 3 (domek parterowy), fundamenty już mamy, dziś robimy kanalizacje a w piątek wylewamy chudziak.  W tym roku chcemy zrobić dom do dachu razem z blachodachówką. Wahamy sie tylko czy okna wstawiać??

----------


## swiattt

Witam,
U nas prace trwają, tylko zastanawiają mnie dwie sprawy, czy ekipa dobrze przykleiła styropian, możecie zerknąć na zdjęcia? Między bloczkiem a styropianem jest duża..dziura.. tak chyba nie może być.. Wy to już w większości macie za sobą, czy u Was też tak robiono? Dodam, że było proszone, żeby przyklejali styropian po obwodzie + packi do środka, średnio im wychodziły trzy pacnięcia.
 I jeszcze jest jeden problem. Zamontowali już część komina, tam też widoczne są duże odstępy, ponadto większe dziury zaklejono pianką… a z tego co wyczytałam to w pobliżu 15cm nie może być żadnych materiałów łatwopalnych…co teraz zrobić z tą pianką i tymi szczelinami w kominie?? 
Z góry dziękuję za porady.

----------


## R&K

ja tam na kominach się nie znam ale nie podoba mi sie to 

co do styropianu - tak to juz jest gdy klei się go na tradycyjnym kleju - to odstaje 
ale czy az tak - - zalezy ile klieju dali i jakiej był konsystencji  

dla swietego spokoju mozesz zapiankowac od gory, najważniejsze jest by izolacja pionowa miała ciągłość , by kolejne warstwy dobrze leżały na tych płytach

----------


## swiattt

> ja tam na kominach się nie znam ale nie podoba mi sie to 
> 
> co do styropianu - tak to juz jest gdy klei się go na tradycyjnym kleju - to odstaje 
> ale czy az tak - - zalezy ile klieju dali i jakiej był konsystencji  
> 
> dla swietego spokoju mozesz zapiankowac od gory, najważniejsze jest by izolacja pionowa miała ciągłość , by kolejne warstwy dobrze leżały na tych płytach


Dwie ściany sama piankowałam, bo pomiędzy przyklejonymi płytami styropianu były spore luki..Martwi mnie to, czy za rok, dwa, nie będzie wilgoci w piwnicy..bo przez ich takie klejenie to woda chcąc nie chcąc będzie przenikać do bloczka, tak mi się wydaje..ale tak jak radzisz, zapiankuję na wszelki wypadek. Dziękuję za odpowiedź :smile:

----------


## cyprinus

W kwietniu zacząłem budować Jaskółkę II - dom parterowy z poddaszem nieużytkowym. Będzie energooszczędny. Jestem na etapie układania dachówki. W tym roku zakończę na stanie surowym otwartym, w przyszłym przed zimą chciałbym się wprowadzić. Lokalizacja - Bory Dolnośląskie, ale 6 km od A4. Rewelacja. Działka - 1 ha, staw już wykopany, ogród zaprojektowany, oczyszczalnia trzcinowa również.
To mój drugi dom. Poprzedni budowałem w 2001/2002, niedaleko od obecnego (10 km), głębiej w lesie. Administrowałem tamtą budową i tą też - postęp w budownictwie niesamowity. 
Poprzedni dom sprzedałem zimą. Teraz nowe małżeństwo, nowy dom, syn. Skończyłem właśnie 53 lata i wciąż nie brakuje mi energii i kreatywności.
Dlaczego Jaskółka ? Przestronny dom, świetnie będzie się prezentował na dużej działce. Zero schodów. Nawet natryski będą płaskie. To z myślą o moich Rodzicach, którzy wciąż bronią się przed opuszczeniem Warszawy. Ale w końcu pękną.

----------


## radmag87

> Witam,
> U nas prace trwają, tylko zastanawiają mnie dwie sprawy, czy ekipa dobrze przykleiła styropian, możecie zerknąć na zdjęcia? Między bloczkiem a styropianem jest duża..dziura.. tak chyba nie może być.. Wy to już w większości macie za sobą, czy u Was też tak robiono? Dodam, że było proszone, żeby przyklejali styropian po obwodzie + packi do środka, średnio im wychodziły trzy pacnięcia.
>  I jeszcze jest jeden problem. Zamontowali już część komina, tam też widoczne są duże odstępy, ponadto większe dziury zaklejono pianką… a z tego co wyczytałam to w pobliżu 15cm nie może być żadnych materiałów łatwopalnych…co teraz zrobić z tą pianką i tymi szczelinami w kominie?? 
> Z góry dziękuję za porady.



U nas nic nie odstawało, styropian ładnie przylegała do bloczków a później został obłożony jeszcze folią bąbelkową.  Co do kominów to nie wiem czy dobrze jest to zrobione , ale komin to ważna sprawa i musi być zrobiony dokładnie, tu chodzi o bezpieczeństwo mieszkańców domu.

----------


## Blechert

Styropian musi być przyklejony dokładnie bez szpar, bo inaczej porobią się mostki termiczne. Wstawki robi się ze styropianu a nie z pianki. Inaczej będzie uciekało ciepło. Na fundamentach sam styropian niczego nie zaizoluje. Ściana fundamentu musi być posmarowana czarną izolacją np. Dysperbit plus folia bąbelkowa plus ewentualnie dren, jeśli woda wysoko podchodzi.

----------


## radmag87

mam takie pytanie odnoście ceny tynków w środku domu.  Ile kosztowała was robocizna + towar??

----------


## kupiecjudex

> mam takie pytanie odnoście ceny tynków w środku domu.  Ile kosztowała was robocizna + towar??


24 zł. m2 cementowo wapienny na "gładko" tj. ostatnia warstwa z takiego drobnego piasku ala mułek, co do zasady gładzi już nie trzeba. Cena z materiałem.

----------


## Gregory67

> mam takie pytanie odnoście ceny tynków w środku domu.  Ile kosztowała was robocizna + towar??


Moje tynki kosztowały 15 zł za m2 za robociznę. Materiały sam kupowałem

----------


## karcz3

u mnie wczoraj skonczyli i 19zł m2 z materiałem na gotowo,

----------


## maggs1

> Dwie ściany sama piankowałam, bo pomiędzy przyklejonymi płytami styropianu były spore luki..Martwi mnie to, czy za rok, dwa, nie będzie wilgoci w piwnicy..bo przez ich takie klejenie to woda chcąc nie chcąc będzie przenikać do bloczka, tak mi się wydaje..ale tak jak radzisz, zapiankuję na wszelki wypadek. Dziękuję za odpowiedź


Moim zdaniem styropian nie ochroni fundamentów przed wodą i nie po to jest stosowany, dlatego zapiankować i spokojnie spać. Pozdrawiam

----------


## dusiaka

> mam takie pytanie odnoście ceny tynków w środku domu.  Ile kosztowała was robocizna + towar??


Ja miesiąc temu płaciłam 24zł/m2 z materiałem- za tynki gipsowe Knauf Diamand (równie odporny na uderzenia jak cementowo-wapienny,a  do tego gładziusi).

----------


## swiattt

Dziękuję za porady. Nasz majster strasznie leci..może gdyby klej do styropianu był bardziej rozrobiony to nie byłoby tych odstępów, a teraz..jak oni by to poprawili? Zrywać styropian i na nowo układać..na czyj koszt..chyba wiadomo…masakra..nie tak to sobie wyobrażałam, myślałam, że klej będzie idealnie przylegał.. Dysperbitem teraz będą smarować, ale przy tak wykonanej robocie nie wiem czy cokolwiek już uchroni piwnicę, plusem jest fakt, że mamy wokół domku żwir, temu daliśmy izolację lekką.. a dysperbit podobno wypłukuje się po paru latach i tak zastanawiam się, czy to nie jest czasem chwyt marketingowy, że dysperbit musi być, bo wszyscy to robią..największe zaufanie miałabym do papy termozgrzewalnej, ale wiadomo cena..

Może ktoś zerknąłby na te kominy, czy one dobrze są postawione, między nimi też jest dziura i jeszcze jest zapiankowane, a podobno nie można w pobliżu 15cm przy kominach używać materiałów łatwopalnych? Ponadto patrząc od dołu to widać, że one jakby rozchodzą sie na boki..? Dziękuję za porady :smile:

----------


## radmag87

kto może polecić jakiegoś dobrego tynkarza z woj mazowieckiego

----------


## Blechert

swittt - inwestor musi znać się na sztuce budowania, bo inaczej budowlańcy zrobią straszne rzeczy. Jest jednak metoda. Jak się nie ma wiedzy, wtedy trzeba wybrać sprawdzoną, nie najtańsza ekipę, wtedy jest szansa na lepszą obsługę. Generalnie w budowlance najtańsze ekipy to z definicji koszmar.

----------


## plusfoto

> Może ktoś zerknąłby na te kominy, czy one dobrze są postawione, między nimi też jest dziura i jeszcze jest zapiankowane, a podobno nie można w pobliżu 15cm przy kominach używać materiałów łatwopalnych? Ponadto patrząc od dołu to widać, że one jakby rozchodzą sie na boki..? Dziękuję za porady


A masz kierownika budowy? Przecież za to mu płacisz. Masz wątpliwości to go pytaj. Przecież tutaj nikt się pod stwierdzeniem można czy nie można nie podpisze i w razie czego nie weźmie odpowiedzialności za to stwierdzenie.

----------


## cyprinus

Ekipa może być tania, ale musi być zweryfikowana. Gdy szukałem wykonawcy w zeszłym roku jesienią, rozmawiałem wyłącznie z takimi z polecenia. rozrzut cenowy za stan surowy otwarty był pomiędzy 55.000 a 87.000. Ci najtańsi zostali jeszcze raz sprawdzeni - szczęśliwie się złożyło, że właśnie zbudowali ośrodek zdrowia znajomemu lekarzowi. Teraz kończą u nas.

----------


## plusfoto

A u nas już koniec w tym roku reszta w przyszłym. Szczegóły w dzienniku.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...82#post5556682

----------


## cronin

A my na zimę przyspieszamy  :smile:  udało nam się sprzedać mieszkanie, więc jest duża szansa że na wakacje sie wprowadzimy  :smile:

----------


## R&K

super wiadomosc !!!

----------


## nita83

jestem ciekawa waszych opinii. ścianki zewnetrzne mam z ytonga 24 na klej, niedługo będą murować ścianki działowe, które równiez miały być  z ytonga. zastanawiam się jednak nad zmianą ścianek działowych na silke ze względu na lepszą izolację akustyczną (tak czytałam) Czy jest sens, czy to taki niepotrzebny misz masz budowlany.

----------


## radmag87

jaki ponieśliście całkowity koszt za zrobienie instalacji elektrycznej (chodzi mi o całą kwotę ze wszystkim) ?? pytam się bo bo  w tym roku zdecydowaliśmy się w zimę działać w domku i nie chcę przepłacić a nie orientuje sie jakie są ceny? a może wiecie gdzie znajdę strone na temat kosztów włożonych w poszczególne etapy budowy i wykończenia?

----------


## bury_kocur

*nita83*, my właśnie tak mieliśmy zamiar zrobić - ytong na zewnątrz, silka wewnątrz. Ale ponieważ robimy sami tynki i instalację elektryczną, zdecydowaliśmy się na ytonga również do środka, bo silikaty źle się bruzduje, a my chcemy prowadzić kable w bruzdach, nie po ścianie. Gdyby robił to ktoś z zewnątrz, na pewno dalibyśmy silikaty i nie ma znaczenia, że misz-masz  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

> jaki ponieśliście całkowity koszt za zrobienie instalacji elektrycznej (chodzi mi o całą kwotę ze wszystkim) ?? pytam się bo bo  w tym roku zdecydowaliśmy się w zimę działać w domku i nie chcę przepłacić a nie orientuje sie jakie są ceny? a może wiecie gdzie znajdę strone na temat kosztów włożonych w poszczególne etapy budowy i wykończenia?


Mój dom SSO z najdrobniejszymi nawet wydatkami, dojazdami, itp itd z robocizną wyszedł 170 tys, wszystko wg mnie w najlepszym gatunku ale projekt bardzo prosta kostka piętrowa 11mx13m pod dwuspadowym dachem. 
Piszę o cenie z odeskowaniem i opapowaniem, ogrodzeniem z siatki i grubych stempli oraz jego robocizną, garażem blaszakiem, wynajmem przyczepki itp.

----------


## GraMar

> Mój dom SSO z najdrobniejszymi nawet wydatkami, dojazdami, itp itd z robocizną wyszedł 170 tys, wszystko wg mnie w najlepszym gatunku ale projekt bardzo prosta kostka piętrowa 11mx13m pod dwuspadowym dachem. 
> Piszę o cenie z odeskowaniem i opapowaniem, ogrodzeniem z siatki i grubych stempli oraz jego robocizną, garażem blaszakiem, wynajmem przyczepki itp.


Dodam, że sami niczego nie robiliśmy-wszystko było opłacone.

----------


## pukul

> jaki ponieśliście całkowity koszt za zrobienie instalacji elektrycznej (chodzi mi o całą kwotę ze wszystkim) ?? pytam się bo bo  w tym roku zdecydowaliśmy się w zimę działać w domku i nie chcę przepłacić a nie orientuje sie jakie są ceny? a może wiecie gdzie znajdę strone na temat kosztów włożonych w poszczególne etapy budowy i wykończenia?



za elektrykę - 8500 zł robocizna z materiałem (domek ok 150 m2 z przyłączem do skrzynki -ok 30m, kabel do napędu bramy, domofonu - też 30m, trzy punkty świetlne wzdłuż chodnika i przyłączenie pompy - też ok 30m)

całkowity koszt do tej pory 230 tyś - dom prosty, dach dwuspadowy blachodachówka, tynki, wylewki, elektryka, hydraulika (podłogówka, rozprowadzenie wody, kanalizacja, geberity), ocieplenie poddasza - wełna 25cm, karton gips, podłoga krono coś tam na stryszku - 50m2 z wyłazem, POś, studnia, kominek, częściowo kotłownia (płytki, hydrofor), ogrodzenie betonowe, garaż blaszak  :smile:  papierologia  :smile:   :smile:  no i oczywiście okna i drzwi wejściowe. chyba tyle  :smile: 
a jednak nie  :smile:  jeszcze mamy zakupione wszystkie kontakty, wtyczki itp. kibelki, prysznice... teraz to już wszystko

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

witam

poniewaz grupa poznanska chyba juz nie dycha a wiem ze jednak wielkopolanie z poznania i okolic sie tu pojawiaja to zapytam tutaj  :smile:  wybaczcie prywate :smile: 

czy ktos spotkal gdzies w okolicach poznania/poznaniu w jakims skladzie budowlanym taie oto ksztaltki ? bardzo prosze o info jesli by komus wpadly w oko  :smile:

----------


## nita83

*bury  kocur* dzięki za info o kablach, o tym nie pomyślałam

----------


## Danonki

> Danonki normalnie jestem pod wrazeniem Waszego tempa i z niecierpliwoscia czekam na zdjecia z wnetrz 
> Mam pytanie do tych co juz dlubia w srodku, jak u Was wyglada kolejnosc prac: tynki, ogrzewanie (podlogowka), wylewki, co pierwsze? Mamy umowiona ekipe do ogrzewania na zime, potem maz chce robic wylewki (zeby robotnicy nie polamali rurek od podlogowki)i a na koncu tynki ale wszyscy strasza, ze tynkarze zachlapia wylewki i ciezko bedzie doczyscic. Jaki jest Wasze zdanie?


a dziękuję, zdjęcia już niebawem  :smile:  
w każdym razie malowanie parteru prawie skończone, zostało jeszcze domalować przy drzwiach gdzie wykańczaliśmy narożniki - dosycha, potem grunt i farba. Wtedy też w moim dzienniku będzie można znaleźć wszystkie zdjęcia z czasu malowania ścian + inne, zaległe  :smile: 
Co u nas tak poza tym. Kocioł dopiero będzie jutro montowany (ach Ci fachowcy którzy wiecznie przekładają terminy...). Grzejniki na parterze już wiszą. Kratki wentylacyjne na swoich miejscach (parter). Mąż prawie skończyć obudowywać kibelek. Elewacja i ocieplanie domu czeka (kolejni terminowi fachowcy ale za tydzień powinni już zacząć, ciekawe tylko czy pogoda pozwoli na to). Ocieplona jest za to ściana dzieląca dom od garażu (10cm styropianu - fachowcy pojawili się na półtora dnia i uf, przynajmniej to zrobili). W tym tygodniu powinna być w końcu gotowa nasza brama garażowa na którą czekamy już 4 tygodnie i gdy ją założymy oficjalnie ogłoszę zakończony SSZ  :big grin:  
Fajnie tak swoją drogą, domek ma od kilku tyg drzwi wejściowe założone, dom już wykańczany w środku a stanu surowego zamkniętego nie ma  :wink: 

odpowiadając jednak na Twoje pyt to u nas wyglądało to tak:
tynki, ogrzewanie, wylewki (dokładnie tak jak napisałaś, ale uważaj na swoich hydraulików!). Nam jak zaczęli dziury wykuwać pod grzejniki to chyba jakimś mega młotem to robili, bo miejscami tynki zaczęły odchodzić! a nie powinno tak być, nawet jeśli wykuwali niedługo po tynkowaniu. W ogóle po czasie to zaczęliśmy narzekać na niedokładnych tynkarzy, facetów od wylewek na spidzie, mega ślimaka elektryka i niedelikatnych hydraulików

----------


## Danonki

> My robiliśmy najpierw tynki, potem podłogówka i wylewki.
> A my na ten rok planujemy się wykończyć  
> Właśnie ocieplamy i tynkujemy domek.  W środku ociepliliśmy strop, podwiesiliśmy wszystkie sufity, małż dziś robił zabudowy geberitów. Od przyszłego tygodnia bierzemy się za podłogi - czas na wybór ekonomicznie uzasadnionych podłóg, armatury,etc.
> Danonki- jesteśmy tuż za Wami. Październik nam chyba nie grozi, ale myślimy, że choinkę postawimy już w Anatolu


dzięki hihi, ale nie wiem czy pukul nas nie wyprzedziła  :wink:  co prawda my na parter mamy już poza kibelkiem zakupiony prysznic, umywalkę, szafkę pod umywalkę i słupek, ale kontaktów i wtyczek (chociaż już są upatrzone tyko trzeba w końcu dokładnie policzyć i na necie je zamówić) jeszcze nie! Poza tym Wy już ocieplacie i tynkujecie dom my musimy czekać na ekipę która przekłada terminy, ociepliliście strop (my tego w tym roku nie robimy) i macie podwieszane sufity które bardzo chcemy ale na razie odpuszczamy  :sad:  (kasa) 
Ale to nie wyścig, a Danonki na razie na parterze się skupiły. Poddasze jest jeszcze praktycznie nie ruszone i mieszkając będziemy je sobie stopniowo wykańczać. Na razie założyliśmy drzwi na schodach i sobie oddzieliliśmy górę od dołu. Na zdjęciach niebawem będzie je można zobaczyć  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

> za elektrykę - 8500 zł robocizna z materiałem (domek ok 150 m2 z przyłączem do skrzynki -ok 30m, kabel do napędu bramy, domofonu - też 30m, trzy punkty świetlne wzdłuż chodnika i przyłączenie pompy - też ok 30m)
> 
> 
> a jednak nie  jeszcze mamy zakupione wszystkie kontakty, wtyczki itp. kibelki, prysznice... teraz to już wszystko





*A skąd była Twoja ekipa od elektryki??*  :yes:       - ja buduję w Markach

----------


## GraMar

Pchełka Danonków
komentarze

START 28.03.2012
po 7tyg i 1dniu SSO 17.05.2012| okna 12.06| punkty wod-kan 26-29.06| punkty elektr. skończone 30.06| wodę na 18m. 28.06, szambo 30.06| tynki wewnętrzne 01-07.07| CO 13.07| wylewki 19.07.2012| grzejniki 13-14.08| bojler 17.08| parapety na parterze 25.08| drzwi zew. 8-9.09| terakota parter+garaż 10-11.09| start grunt na ściany parteru 14.09| drzwi garażowe i drzwi wew. parteru 18-19.09| start malowanie ścian parteru 20.08




 :eek:      DANONKI- podziwiam Was...

----------


## Esiak

> witam
> 
> poniewaz grupa poznanska chyba juz nie dycha a wiem ze jednak wielkopolanie z poznania i okolic sie tu pojawiaja to zapytam tutaj  wybaczcie prywate
> 
> czy ktos spotkal gdzies w okolicach poznania/poznaniu w jakims skladzie budowlanym taie oto ksztaltki ? bardzo prosze o info jesli by komus wpadly w oko


ma być idealnie taki sam? czy tego typu...?
kto jest producentem ceramiki na tym zdjęciu?

----------


## autorus

> *nita83*, my właśnie tak mieliśmy zamiar zrobić - ytong na zewnątrz, silka wewnątrz. Ale ponieważ robimy sami tynki i instalację elektryczną, zdecydowaliśmy się na ytonga również do środka, bo silikaty źle się bruzduje, a my chcemy prowadzić kable w bruzdach, nie po ścianie. Gdyby robił to ktoś z zewnątrz, na pewno dalibyśmy silikaty i nie ma znaczenia, że misz-masz


Ja cały czas chce dać silkę, a o ytong właśnie myślałem w ścianach zewnętrznych. A po co bruzdy w silce skoro są tam kanały?

 Wiadomo, poziomo kanałów nie ma ale tez ich nie oczekiwałem, bo będę kładł IB i tych przedowdó będzie tyle ze bym sie wykończył  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> ma być idealnie taki sam? czy tego typu...?
> kto jest producentem ceramiki na tym zdjęciu?


ESIAK, dzieki za zainteresowanie

producentem jest Cegielnia Slawkow, niestety twierdza ze nie maja zadnego sprzedawcy w okolic Poznania natomiast wysylkowo nie sprzedaja.
Zalezy mi na gabarytach, ksztaltka na zdjeciu ma wymiary: 345x238x235 mm oraz  srednice kanalu dymowego 190mm. Idealnie pasowala by nam aby wcisnac ja za kominek, czopuch wkladu kominkowego jaki chcemy wstawic ma 180mm, wiec bylo by ok. ksztaltki kermazytowe niestety maja znacznie wieksze gabaryty.

----------


## radmag87

dziękuje za odpowiedzi. co do ekipy my mamy raczej sprawdzoną ale jedyny minus który nas wkurza to przekładanie terminów. Chudziak miał być lany w piątek po 15 ale nie dali rady i dopiero jutro przychodzą, mam nadzieję że będzie ładna pogoda bo inaczej dam im popalić jak znowu zaczną przekładać.  
W domu planujemy palić eko groszkiem , trochę podłogówki trochę grzejników, dom mamy parterowy a więc dachu i poddasza nie musimy ocieplać jedynie strop. Zastanawiam się nad kominkiem, mnie to nie kręci ten klimat, wydać sporo kasy i palić w nim od wielkiego dzwonu... ale maż naciska ale raczej jestem na NIE :smile:

----------


## Dziuby

Danonkom i reszcie dziekuje za odpowiedzi. Jak to w zyciu bywa plany sie zmieniaja tak wiec i u nas zmiana kolejnosci, najpierw miala byc  hydraulika, wylewki i tynki ale jadnak najpierw robimy tynki i wode (jak sie uda to za jakies 2 tyg) potem ogrzewanie i wylewki. Mnie cieszy ta zamiana, poniewaz wszystkie prace zaczna sie wczesniej niz poczatkowo zakladalismy :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> za elektrykę - 8500 zł robocizna z materiałem (domek ok 150 m2 z przyłączem do skrzynki -ok 30m, kabel do napędu bramy, domofonu - też 30m, trzy punkty świetlne wzdłuż chodnika i przyłączenie pompy - też ok 30m)


Witam, jak możesz to napisz jaki region kraju i czy elektryka standardowa czy z jakimiś bajerami, odbiory w cenie? Pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

Jak ja lubię takie pytania - ile płacicie za elektrykę, ile za wylewkę, ile za tynki. Apotem odpowiedź dom 130m 10tyś, dom 200m 8 tyś. i.t.d. Pytanie moje co z tego wynika. Nic. Dodam jeszcze że jak będziecie rozmawiać z elektrykiem to możecie umówić się za robotę od punktu ale wtedy nie zapomnijcie o tym aby elektryk dokładnie wam sprecyzował co rozumie przez punkt bo na końcu możecie być niemile zaskoczeni.

----------


## radmag87

*plusfoto* spokojnie, dla Ciebie to może nic nie wynikać z takiej odpowiedzi dla mnie dużo.  Wiem ze elektrykę robi się od punktu a kwoty mi się przydają np do tego żeby zobaczyć ile co w obecnej chwili kosztuje zeby ocenić na co mnie stac i ile będę w stanie np zrobić w tym roku, Nie wszyscy mają bogatych rodziców, dobrze zarabiające firmy itd my z mężem zbieramy na wszystko sami i dla mnie taka informacja jest zajebiście ważna!!

----------


## plusfoto

Dla każdego jest ważna. Ale jeszcze raz mówię nic z tego nie wynika dopóki np. elektryk nie określi ci co dla jego rozliczeń jest punktem. Czy wiesz że elektryk zwykły włącznik światła może policzyć jako jeden, dwa albo trzy punkty, zwykłe gniazdko jeden policzy jako jeden punkt a drugi jako dwa, a co z tablicą rozdzielczą - liczy jako całość czy każdy kabelek w niej jako punkt. Co ci w takim przypadku z informacji że jeden liczy za punkt n.p. 5 zł a drugi 10 czy 20 zet. A abstrahując od tematu skąd masz pewność że mam bogatych rodziców albo super prosperującą firmę :smile:  Też liczę niestety każdą złotówkę. Ale jeżeli nie umówisz się z jakimś wykonawcą i nie ustalisz wszystkich szczegółów takie informacje będą zupełnie nieprzydatne.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> A abstrahując od tematu skąd masz pewność że mam bogatych rodziców albo super prosperującą firmę



a skad pewnosc ze wlasnie ciebie radmag wskazala ?  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

Pewności żadnej samo tak wyszło :wink:

----------


## radmag87

o bogatych rodzicach mówiłam ogólnie to nie było kierowane do Ciebie.

----------


## maggs1

> Jak ja lubię takie pytania - ile płacicie za elektrykę, ile za wylewkę, ile za tynki. Apotem odpowiedź dom 130m 10tyś, dom 200m 8 tyś. i.t.d. Pytanie moje co z tego wynika. Nic. Dodam jeszcze że jak będziecie rozmawiać z elektrykiem to możecie umówić się za robotę od punktu ale wtedy nie zapomnijcie o tym aby elektryk dokładnie wam sprecyzował co rozumie przez punkt bo na końcu możecie być niemile zaskoczeni.


Ja tylko zapytałem gdzie (jaki region kraju) i czy mówimy o standardowej elektryce czy z wodotryskami.
Na Twoje pytanie: Co z tego wynika odpowiadam, na przykładzie
jestem biednym inwestorem, który trafia na dwie firmy jedna daje cenę 200000 druga 222222, ja jako inwestor mogę nie wiedzieć, że te firmy mają tyle roboty, że nie mają zamiaru robić elektryki w jakimś małym domku i stąd te ceny -wybieram tańszą lub droższą w rozumieniu lepszą, jak mnie oczywiście stać. Ale jak z forum się dowiem, że w domu podobnym do mojego ceny wahają się od 8000 do 15000zł to mam jakiś punkt odniesienia i co robię szukam dalej. Na koniec oczywiście spisuję rzetelną umowę (na tym powinno zależeć obu stronom umowy -bo postępowania sądowe są długotrwałe i kosztowne). pozdrawiam

----------


## radmag87

człowiek sie zapyta o cenę instalacji a ludzie doszukują sie jakiegoś problemu w tym.  Każdy ma swój rozum i jeżeli chodzi o mnie to wezmę sprawdzoną ekipę do tego żeby mi zrobili inst - mimo że nie mam mega funduszy wiem że na takich sprawach nie ma co oszczędzać tylko trzeba szukać ekipy która się zna na rzeczy . Jeżeli ja nie miałam zielonego pojęcia ile to kosztuje bo dla mnie to był przedział 5-20tys. A teraz ktoś poinformował mnie że o podobnym metrażu wyszło u niego 8,5tyś to dla mnie już wartościowa informacja. Ja nie będę robiła niestworzonych rzeczy jeżeli chodzi o instalację a wiec mnie ta informacja uświadomiła co do ceny  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

*radmag87* i *maggs1* moja prowokacyjna odpowiedź miała na celu uświadomić wam że metraż domu nie ma tu nic wspólnego z tym ile kosztuje instalacja. A wy nadal to forsujecie. Praktycznie nic nie wiecie o instalacji przy których podano wam ceny a próbujecie odnieść się cenowo do tamtych ofert.
Tak dla przykładu instalacja jedno czy trzy fazowa, jakie zastosowano tam zabezpieczenia a jakie będą u was, ile w tamtych instalacjach jest gniazd a ile będzie u was i.t.d. Jeśli przyjmiemy za punkt odniesienia 8-15 tyś to OK. Ale jeśli ktoś napisał że instalacja u niego kosztowała 8,5 tyś a tobie elektryk powie że  weźmie 12 a ty się obrazisz bo będziesz uważała że to zdzierca to już nie będzie OK bo twoja instalacja może mieć niewiele wspólnego z tamtą.
PS. Mało tego jeśli od kogoś otrzymasz informację że jego elektryk za punkt bierze 20 zet a tobie powie 50 to też masz zero informacji do puki jeden i drugi nie sprecyzują co dla nich jest tym nieszczęsnym punktem.

----------


## radmag87

może mało się znamy na elektryce, ale ja np buduje swój pierwszy dom, z elektryką nie mamy z mężem nic wspólnego, nasi rodzice też a więc wiesz wszystko będę ustalała z elektrykiem na miejscu i wszystko będzie mi tłumaczył, gniazdek w domu nie planuje mieć miliona, włączników do światła też , tak to wszystko rozplanuje zeby było praktycznie i nie mam zamiaru wpuszczać się w koszta.  Ja się nie sugeruje kwotą 8,5 tys i o grosz wiecej nie dam, po prostu staram się dowiedzieć jakie są teraz ceny na rynku. KONIEC TEMATU.

----------


## karcz3

a ja powiem tak,  białej listy wykonawców w moim przypadku woj pomorskiego wziałem kartke, długopis, i zaczałem przegladać wypisywac polecanych elektryków, hudraulików, dekarzy i inne ekipy mi potrzebne, ekipe do stanu surowego mialem juz dogadane, Podzwoniłem spotkałem sie  z kilkoma elektrykami jak potrzebowałem wycene i szczegóły omówić, hydraulikami i dekarzami, nigdy nie akceputuje wycen przez tel, a skoro wykonawca nie ma czasu lub checi zeby przyjechac na budowe i zerknac i wycenic to szkoda zachodu,
Nie podpisywałem jak narazie z zadnym z wykonawców umów, wszystko dogadano na słowo  bez zaliczek robota wykonana i zapłacona, 
dekarz za 200m2 dachu , 3 okkna dachowe. wyłaz dachowy, rynny opierzenie i połozenie dachowki- 6tys robocizna
elektryk domek 110 + garaż ,bez bajerów, halogeny w podbitce halogeny w schodach, instalacja alarmowa pociagnieta, a antenowa, kompletna dokumentacja i podłaczenie rozdzilnicy, z włacznikiem na agregat i przepieciówka, wszystkie puszki na gips wklejane, itp, koszt robocizna 2500 materiały około 3 tys + alarm 1200zł
tynki cem wapienne 500m2 wykonane w 3 dni  robocizna z materiałem 9700zł
posadzki 158m2 z połozeniem foli i styr i materiałem 3700zł
to narazie tyle 
aha hydraulik inst co i kanaliza i sanitarna, podłogowe ogrzewanie z materiałem 9000zł

----------


## maggs1

> a ja powiem tak,  białej listy wykonawców w moim przypadku woj pomorskiego wziałem kartke, długopis, i zaczałem przegladać wypisywac polecanych elektryków, hudraulików, dekarzy i inne ekipy mi potrzebne, ekipe do stanu surowego mialem juz dogadane, Podzwoniłem spotkałem sie  z kilkoma elektrykami jak potrzebowałem wycene i szczegóły omówić, hydraulikami i dekarzami, nigdy nie akceputuje wycen przez tel, a skoro wykonawca nie ma czasu lub checi zeby przyjechac na budowe i zerknac i wycenic to szkoda zachodu,
> Nie podpisywałem jak narazie z zadnym z wykonawców umów, wszystko dogadano na słowo  bez zaliczek robota wykonana i zapłacona, 
> dekarz za 200m2 dachu , 3 okkna dachowe. wyłaz dachowy, rynny opierzenie i połozenie dachowki- 6tys robocizna
> elektryk domek 110 + garaż ,bez bajerów, halogeny w podbitce halogeny w schodach, instalacja alarmowa pociagnieta, a antenowa, kompletna dokumentacja i podłaczenie rozdzilnicy, z włacznikiem na agregat i przepieciówka, wszystkie puszki na gips wklejane, itp, koszt robocizna 2500 materiały około 3 tys + alarm 1200zł
> tynki cem wapienne 500m2 wykonane w 3 dni  robocizna z materiałem 9700zł
> posadzki 158m2 z połozeniem foli i styr i materiałem 3700zł
> to narazie tyle 
> aha hydraulik inst co i kanaliza i sanitarna, podłogowe ogrzewanie z materiałem 9000zł


No to gratuluje ceny nawet niższe niż na Podkarpaciu,ale ostatnia pozycja to cena nie z tej ziemi  :wink:  gratuluje. Umowy czasem się przydają, bo wykonawca nie wyskoczy na koniec z ceną dwa razy większą  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafus12

Karcz,
Ja nie moge - skad ty bierzesz takie ekipy?????
Budujemy sie na podobnym obszarze. Ja mam ceny zupelnie inne.
Dekarz wzial za robote 30 tys zl za 280m2 dachu z tym ze w cenie jest juz polozenie wiezby, deskowanie, polozenie dachowki ceramicznej i struktonitu - poprzeczna podbitka).
Co do hydrauliki - z dwoch polecanych ekip za zakres prac ktory opisales spiewaja sobie 40 tys zl - to jest cena z materialem.
Wiec jak widac te moje wyceny to tak z kosmosu w porownaniu z twoimi....
Podzielisz sie namiarami na te ekipy?

pozdrawiam
Rafal

----------


## karcz3

do tej hydrauliiki na wiosne musze doliczyc zakup grzejników pieca i montaż kotłowni także pewnie z 17-18tys jeszcze wyjdzie.

----------


## rafus12

Pytanie do wszystkich - i odwieczny dylemat:
Opcja A: podlogowka w calym domu
CZY
Opcja B: podlogowka na dole, grzejniki na gorze (w lazienkach podlogowka).

Wiem bylo walkowane ale nie na naszym bociankowym watku - jakie sa wasze wybory ?

rafus

----------


## [email protected]

> Pytanie do wszystkich - i odwieczny dylemat:
> Opcja A: podlogowka w calym domu
> CZY
> Opcja B: podlogowka na dole, grzejniki na gorze (w lazienkach podlogowka).
> 
> Wiem bylo walkowane ale nie na naszym bociankowym watku - jakie sa wasze wybory ?
> 
> rafus


Podłogowka na dole, u gory grzejniki, podłogowe w łazienkach

----------


## bury_kocur

Podłogówka na całości  :smile:

----------


## cronin

U mnie też podłogówka na całości   :smile:  ale to zależy od wykończenia podłóg, jeśli ktoś kocha drewno to już będzie problematyczne

----------


## tomanek4

> Pytanie do wszystkich - i odwieczny dylemat:
> Opcja A: podlogowka w calym domu
> CZY
> Opcja B: podlogowka na dole, grzejniki na gorze (w lazienkach podlogowka).
> 
> Wiem bylo walkowane ale nie na naszym bociankowym watku - jakie sa wasze wybory ?
> 
> rafus


U nas podłogówka na połowie powierzchni parteru-kuchnia, łazienka, korytarz i wiatrołap, reszta parteru i góra-grzekniki

----------


## Alina&Mariusz

Podłogówka po całości i dodatkowo grzejniki w łazienkach do suszenia ręczników i w garażu.

----------


## plusfoto

Zdecydowanie podłogówka. Jedyny jej minus to duża bezwładność. Ale i tak wolę w miarę stałą temperaturę 22-24 w nogach i około 20-22 w całym pomieszczeniu niż 40 stopni pół metra od grzejnika a 18 trzy metry dalej. Drewno, panele czy dywan nie są  obecnie żadną przeszkodą.

----------


## dusiaka

> Pytanie do wszystkich - i odwieczny dylemat:
> Opcja A: podlogowka w calym domu
> CZY
> Opcja B: podlogowka na dole, grzejniki na gorze (w lazienkach podlogowka).
> 
> Wiem bylo walkowane ale nie na naszym bociankowym watku - jakie sa wasze wybory ?
> 
> rafus


A czy jak mam parterowy, to też mogę odpowiedzieć?  :wink: 
U nas w większości podłogówka. Grzejniki tylko w sypialniach.

Może się pochwalę, a co tam-najwyżej napiszecie, że jest bleee- mamy elewację Anatola  :wiggle: 
Załącznik 140425Załącznik 140426Załącznik 140427Załącznik 140430Załącznik 140428

----------


## radmag87

*dusiaka* wow elewacja super, coś podobnego będę chciała mieć u siebie na domku też parterowym jaki macie kolor dachu i okien ??

co do podłogówki to u nas w domu parterowym będzie ona w kuchni, łazienkach (+mały grzejnik na ręczniki) , korytarzu,  grzejniki będą w sypialni, pokojach i w garażu.

----------


## Danonki

to my jesteśmy jedyni którzy całkowicie zrezygnowali z podłogówki?  :big grin:  długo się wahaliśmy, miała być podłogówka w większej części parteru (reszta parteru + poddasze grzejniki). Później myśleliśmy o podłogówce tylko w łazienkach i wiatrołapie... w końcu całkowicie zrezygnowaliśmy. Może będziemy żałować, może nie, ale na pewno jesteśmy jak na razie rodzynkiem, który jej w ogóle nie zrobił. 
PS. w sumie gdyby nie mąż to łazienki miałabym w podłogówce, a najchętniej w salonie i kuchni też, ale dałam się przekonać mężowi i hydraulikom którzy odradzali kłaść ją pod panele


dusiaka, fajna elewacja. Mi też coś podobnego chodzi po głowie, ale nie wiem czy będzie pasować do naszej Pchełki. Na pewno na dachu będzie blachodachówka w kolorze antracyt (chyba że spontanicznie znowu coś zamienimy  :big grin: ).

----------


## Danonki

a i się pochwalę. Dziś po raz pierwszy kocioł został uruchomiony i wszystko działa jak należy! Bardzo szybko zrobiło się cieplutko i długo nie trzeba było dokładać. Najprawdopodobniej wystarczy raz dziennie wrzucić węgla i wystarczy w zupełności. 
Jej, no super uczucie

----------


## Alina&Mariusz

Dlaczego chociaż w łazienkach nie zrobiliście podłogówki? Przecież od płytek na posadzce zawsze przez to będziecie mieć zimno, a dotknąć bosą stopą takich płytek po kąpieli....

----------


## Arturo72

> ale dałam się przekonać mężowi i hydraulikom którzy *odradzali kłaść ją pod panele
> *


Mężowi to rozumiem ale hydraulikowi ? Toż to on nie ma wogóle pojęcia o hydraulice skoro nie zalecał kłaść pod panele  :wink: 
Z własnego doświadczenia wiem,kilka domów w rodzinie zwiedziłem z podłogówką pod panelami i wg mnie i rodziny nie ma żadnych przeszkód kłaść rurek pod panele.
Cieplo w domu,panelom po kilku latach grzania nic nie jest.
U mnie na 100% powierzchni w domu będzie podłogówka,w sypialniach również  :wink: 
Podłogówkę mam zaprojektowaną na zasilanie o temp.30st.C,panele w salonie i każdym pokoju oprócz kuchni,holu,wiatrołapu i łazienek.

----------


## rafus12

Bury_Kocur, Cronin, Alina&Mariusz, Plusfoto, Arturo - ja taki sam plan mam - podlogowka wszedzie (do tego bedzie piec kondesacyjny).
Tez slyszalem ze panele jak najbardzie moga byc kladzione na podlogowke. Trzeba tylko podklad pod panele inny niz kiedys sie stosowala - tzn. mniej izolacyjny/perforowany jakos. Zreszta jak pod instalacja podlogowki bedzie kilka/kilkanascie cm styropianu to cieplo do dolu nie pojdzie.
Jedyne obawy mam czy na poddaszu przy oknach dachowych podlogowka da rade.
Dziekuje wszystkim za spory odzew.
pozdrawiam
Rafal

----------


## nita83

u mnie też miała byc podłogówka na całości, obecnie zaczełam się trochę wahać o podłogówkę w salonie ze wzgledu na opinie o panelach, ale tutaj czytam że niekoniecznie sa prawdziwe. Muszę się wgryźć w temat.  :smile:

----------


## Esiak

> Alina&Mariusz, Plusfoto, Arturo - ja taki sam plan mam - podlogowka wszedzie (do tego bedzie piec kondesacyjny niskotemperaturowy).


a jaki to jest piec niskotemperaturowy...?  :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

Oj, nie czepiaj się, *esiak*  :smile:  To taki skrót myślowy od niskiej temp. zasilania - też będę taki miała, ha!

----------


## goshia7

> Tez slyszalem ze panele jak najbardzie moga byc kladzione na podlogowke


I ja również słyszałam taką opinię. A to dla mnie dobra wiadomość  :smile:  bo nie chcę kafli na całości części dziennej  :smile:

----------


## mirawoj

Danonki, nie jedyni. My od poczatku nie chcielismy podłogówki, bo miały być deski na podłodze i zreszta są. Jednak monter CO nas przekonał, że w łazience i w wiatrołapie jest podłogówka ale na powrocie z kaloryferów.

----------


## Alina&Mariusz

> u mnie też miała byc podłogówka na całości, obecnie zaczełam się trochę wahać o podłogówkę w salonie ze wzgledu na opinie o panelach, ale tutaj czytam że niekoniecznie sa prawdziwe. Muszę się wgryźć w temat.


Wejdź do sklepu i wybierz cokolwiek oznaczone "idealne do ogrzewania podłogowego" i nie będą to płytki  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> I ja również słyszałam taką opinię. A to dla mnie dobra wiadomość  bo nie chcę kafli na całości części dziennej


Moga ale jest to kompletnie bez sensu. Mialam tak połozona podłogówkę w salonie na akacji i w goscinnym z panelami. W pokajach była wyraznie nizsza temp ( drewno izoluje czy ktos chce czy nie) w pokoju goscinnym goscie marzli, trzeba było wkładać grzejnik. Kompletnie bez sensu. Dlatego teraz nie chce zrezygnować z drewna w salonie, to dokładam zwyczajne grzejniki. A podłogówke daje tam, gdzie sie sprawdza czyli tam gdzie sa kafle

----------


## [email protected]

> Moga ale jest to kompletnie bez sensu. Mialam tak połozona podłogówkę w salonie na akacji i w goscinnym z panelami. W pokajach była wyraznie nizsza temp ( drewno izoluje czy ktos chce czy nie) w pokoju goscinnym goscie marzli, trzeba było wkładać grzejnik. Kompletnie bez sensu. Dlatego teraz nie chce zrezygnować z drewna w salonie, to dokładam zwyczajne grzejniki. A podłogówke daje tam, gdzie sie sprawdza czyli tam gdzie sa kafle


 Plus pokażcie mi roducenta ktory daje gwarancje  w przypadku położenia paneli. Robi tak tylko producent paneli przeznaczonych na ogrzewanie podlogowe, wybór mały, panele brzydkie. Ale to oczywiście moja opinia. Wiem jedno, gdyby wtedy, ktos 6 lat mi tutaj na forum powiedzial, to co ja mówię :Smile:  to bym się nie zdecydowała

----------


## rafus12

Wlasnie - Esiak - nie zjedz mnie na sniadanie -  :smile: 
Dzieki bury_kocur za pomoc  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Muszę się zgodzić z *gosią@* - miałam podłogówkę pod panelami i płytkami w poprzednim mieszkaniu, i tam gdzie były panele, różnica temperatury była naprawdę odczuwalna. Płytki - bez zarzutu. Tak więc, podłogówce mówię stanowcze tak, panelom - nie. Ale z tego co czytam, są osoby, które tak mają i są zadowolone.

----------


## rafus12

Gosiu, mowiac o tej akacji w salonie - to byly panele czy jakas deska?

----------


## plusfoto

Chociażby tu:
http://klf.kronopol.pl
http://www.egger.com
http://www.classen.pl
http://www.tarkett.pl/

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Podłogowka na dole, u gory grzejniki, podłogowe w łazienkach


U mnie tak samo. Z tym że na dole są wyprowadzeia na grzejniki schowane pod tynkiem, tak na wszelki wypadek.

----------


## [email protected]

Witajcie kochani, niestety mój zapał do realizacji marzeń zupełnie opadł gdyż byliśmy w banku i żąda od nas 30-40 tys wkładu własnego- środki na koncie i dopiero udzieli nam kredytu 240 tyś. Domek ma 138 m2 użytkowych (dwulokalowy projekt indywid.) zalezało nam by otrzymać kredyt w Programie Rodzina Na Swoim ale chyba nie ma na nic szans :sad: 


Jak piszecie o hydraulice to mi chociaż tata ją zrobi za darmochę, a ogrzewanie podłogowe mówił, że nie robi się w miejscu gdzie się śpi bo kurz się unosi na wysokości łóżka, aczkolwiek to kwestia wyboru każdego inwestora.

----------


## Alina&Mariusz

> mówił, że nie robi się w miejscu gdzie się śpi bo kurz się unosi na wysokości łóżka


Poczytaj trochę o podłogówce i nie powtarzaj takich zabobonów  :no:

----------


## [email protected]

Alina&Mariusz absolutnie nie powtarzam zabobonów bo zabobony to grzech a ja raczej nie zgrzeszyłam pisząc o tych "sypialniach" 
poza tym forum to miejsce dla wypowiedzi wszystkich możliwych opinii, a Ty i tak zrób sobie jak chcesz

----------


## [email protected]

> Gosiu, mowiac o tej akacji w salonie - to byly panele czy jakas deska?


W salonie, akację olejowana miałam specjalną deskę  na ogrzewanie podłogowe. A w goscinnym panele. Brak komfortu ciepłej stopy i zdecydowanie nizsza temp w pomieszczeniu. PLus np moja akacja na ogrzewanie podłogowe była sporo drozsza

----------


## [email protected]

> Witajcie kochani, niestety mój zapał do realizacji marzeń zupełnie opadł gdyż byliśmy w banku i żąda od nas 30-40 tys wkładu własnego- środki na koncie i dopiero udzieli nam kredytu 240 tyś. Domek ma 138 m2 użytkowych (dwulokalowy projekt indywid.) zalezało nam by otrzymać kredyt w Programie Rodzina Na Swoim ale chyba nie ma na nic szans
> 
> 
> Jak piszecie o hydraulice to mi chociaż tata ją zrobi za darmochę, a ogrzewanie podłogowe mówił, że nie robi się w miejscu gdzie się śpi bo kurz się unosi na wysokości łóżka, aczkolwiek to kwestia wyboru każdego inwestora.


 panda nie rezygnuj! Idz do innego banku, a najlpeiej doświadczonego doradcy finansowego. Popytaj po znajomych, wazne zeby był dobry

----------


## Alina&Mariusz

Zrobisz jak uważasz  :bye:

----------


## bury_kocur

*panda*, nie poddawaj się, zrób jak [email protected] radzi - idź do doradcy kredytowego, a jak i on nie znajdzie Wam lepszych warunków (a wątpię, bo pewnie coś wykombinuje), to może pożycz od kogoś z rodziny te pieniądze na wkład własny - tylko po to, żeby poleżały sobie na koncie i poudawały, że są Wasze  :wink: 
A z podłogówką oczywiście bzdura, ale tak jak piszesz - każdy robi jak uważa  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> Alina&Mariusz absolutnie nie powtarzam zabobonów bo zabobony to grzech a ja raczej nie zgrzeszyłam pisząc o tych "sypialniach" 
> poza tym forum to miejsce dla wypowiedzi wszystkich możliwych opinii, a Ty i tak zrób sobie jak chcesz


Masz rację że forum jest po to ale tutaj Alina @Mariusz mają całkowitą rację. Na zdrowy rozsądek pomyśl - więcej kurzu będzie się unosić z podłogi która ma 22-24 stopnie czy z kaloryfera który ma 50 stopni. A z kredytem zrób tak jak radzi bury_kocór

----------


## [email protected]

Nie wiem ja tam zrobiłabym sobie ogrzewanie podłogowe za całości domu 
tata uważa inaczej, zapewne ma dużo większe doświadczenie pracując w tym fachu ze 30 dobrych lat 
Sama jeszcze nie wiem jak to rozwiążemy, no a kredyt- będziemy szukać dalej. 
Zastanawia mnie tylko fakt czy podłogówka bardziej przyciąga kurz. Bo wszędobylskie cholerstwo doprowadza mnie do szału.

----------


## bury_kocur

Z całym szacunkiem do Twojego Taty - ale on to robi czy użytkuje od 30 lat? Tu się wypowiadają użykownicy raczej, więc może nie warto rezygnować z dobrych pomysłów? A podłogówka na całości to dobry pomysł.
Co do kurzu, ja zauważyłam inną zależność - nie kaloryfery kontra podłogówka, tylko gołe podłogi kontra dywany. Na gołej podłodze szybciej się robią "koty" - ale też posprzątać o wiele łatwiej. W dywany kurz się wbija i go tak nie widać, ale czy to lepiej?

----------


## marynata

Grzejniki panelowe to dopiero jest kurzowznieczacz . Pięknie można to zaobserwować-sezon bez parapetów i cały sufit czarny.
A czy kurz spadnie mi na głowę z sufitu czy wskoczy na łóżko z podłogi-co za różnica.....

----------


## dusiaka

> *dusiaka* wow elewacja super, coś podobnego będę chciała mieć u siebie na domku też parterowym jaki macie kolor dachu i okien ??


Dach jest koloru stara czerń angobowana -niby czarny, ale nie zupełnie bo nie błyszczy się tak w słońcu (nie glazura) i raczej podpada pod ciemny grafit. Okna pcv kolor winchester. Pod kolor okien udało mi się dobrze dobrać tez podbitkę- Bryza,kolor złoty orzech.




> dusiaka, fajna elewacja. Mi też coś podobnego chodzi po głowie, ale nie wiem czy będzie pasować do naszej Pchełki. Na pewno na dachu będzie blachodachówka w kolorze antracyt (chyba że spontanicznie znowu coś zamienimy ).





> a i się pochwalę. Dziś po raz pierwszy kocioł został uruchomiony i wszystko działa jak należy! Bardzo szybko zrobiło się cieplutko i długo nie trzeba było dokładać. Najprawdopodobniej wystarczy raz dziennie wrzucić węgla i wystarczy w zupełności. 
> Jej, no super uczucie


*Danonki* -nie będę namawiać na szarości na elewacji (choć drugi raz wybrałabym podobnie) bo to raczej jeszcze rzadko spotykane kolory i trzeba po prostu być do nich przekonanym. 
Zazdroszczę Wam tego ciepełka w domku - my się podłączamy (znaczy gaz i piec do gazu) w przyszłym tygodniu. Teraz grzejemy elektrycznym grzejnikiem bo w środku zimno jak cho... ra.




> Witajcie kochani, niestety mój zapał do realizacji marzeń zupełnie opadł gdyż byliśmy w banku i żąda od nas 30-40 tys wkładu własnego- środki na koncie i dopiero udzieli nam kredytu 240 tyś. Domek ma 138 m2 użytkowych (dwulokalowy projekt indywid.) zalezało nam by otrzymać kredyt w Programie Rodzina Na Swoim ale chyba nie ma na nic szans


*panda* - Nie poddawajcie się, nie jeden Bank jest w tym kraju. I nie zwlekajcie bo Rodzina na Swoim jest tylko do końca tego roku. Jeśli się nie da wziąć kredytu w tym programie weźcie normalny, hipoteczny - bez wkładu własnego. Niestety wtedy płaci się jednorazową prowizję za brak wkładu własnego (albo w przyp.niskiego wkładu). 




> Co do kurzu, ja zauważyłam inną zależność - nie kaloryfery kontra podłogówka, tylko gołe podłogi kontra dywany. Na gołej podłodze szybciej się robią "koty" - ale też posprzątać o wiele łatwiej. W dywany kurz się wbija i go tak nie widać, ale czy to lepiej?


Ja mam takie koty od kurzu, ale i od włosów psa- nie wyobrażam sobie teraz dywanów i tej sierści w  każdym z nich. Podłogi musza być "gołe" dla mojej wygody. Wyjątkiem będą pokoje dzieci-tam jakiś mały dywanik ujdzie.

----------


## goshia7

> miałam podłogówkę pod panelami i płytkami w poprzednim mieszkaniu, i tam gdzie były panele, różnica temperatury była naprawdę odczuwalna. Płytki - bez zarzutu.  Ale z tego co czytam, są osoby, które tak mają i są zadowolone.


Aha, czyli coś w tym jest, że jednak drewno na podłogówkę się nie sprawdza. Dzięki za opinie  :smile:   pomyślę nad tym  :yes: 
Muszę porozmawiać z naszym fachowcem od ogrzewania, koleś na prawdę zna się na rzeczy i myślę, że coś sensownego nam podpowie  :smile:

----------


## bluenet

> Aha, czyli coś w tym jest, że jednak drewno na podłogówkę się nie sprawdza. Dzięki za opinie   pomyślę nad tym 
> Muszę porozmawiać z naszym fachowcem od ogrzewania, koleś na prawdę zna się na rzeczy i myślę, że coś sensownego nam podpowie


Ciekawe. Ostatnio rozmawiałem z facetem który zakłada podłogówki i stwierdził, że zrobił błąd nie kładąc paneli na podłogówkę we własnym domu.

----------


## pukul

> Witam, jak możesz to napisz jaki region kraju i czy elektryka standardowa czy z jakimiś bajerami, odbiory w cenie? Pozdrawiam


nie wiem czy jeszcze aktualne pytanie, ale z grzeczności odpowiem  :smile:  od razu przepraszam za zwłokę, ale jestem przecież kobietą pracującą i w dodatku budującą (niestety sama  :sad: ) 
buduję  w świętokrzyskim, elektryka raczej standardowa, dużo punktów bo lubię światło, trochę ledów będzie - a jak! uprzyjemnię sobie chociaż kąpiel w wannie  :smile: , przy schodach też i tyle. odbiór w cenie (już jest wpisany :smile: )), wyprowadzone anteny w każdym pokoju, instalacja pod alarm
Danonki - spokojnie - nie wyprzedzę was  :smile:  planowana przeprowadzka może w wakacje - chociaż miało być inaczej  :sad:  kończymy ocieplać poddasze, stryszek już gotowy - jest piękny, karton gipsy też wyszły super. powoli przez zimę będziemy robić podłogi, malowanie i łazienki, potem schody i drzwi ale jeszcze nie wiem za co...
mimo wszystko się nie poddaje i codziennie po pracy coś tam robię na budowie  :smile:

----------


## goshia7

> Ciekawe. Ostatnio rozmawiałem z facetem który zakłada podłogówki i stwierdził, że zrobił błąd nie kładąc paneli na podłogówkę we własnym domu.


No widzisz, jedni mówią stanowcze NIE drudzy TAK  :wink:  a ja jestem świeża w temacie  :smile:  doświadczenia też nie mam i nie wiem co na ten temat myśleć? Zapewne wiele zależy od indywidualnych upodobań inwestorów  :smile:  
Dlatego muszę pogadać z kolesiem, który będzie u nas robił ogrzewanie żeby wytłumaczył mi o co w tym wszystkim chodzi??  :roll eyes:

----------


## maggs1

> nie wiem czy jeszcze aktualne pytanie, ale z grzeczności odpowiem  od razu przepraszam za zwłokę, ale jestem przecież kobietą pracującą i w dodatku budującą (niestety sama ) 
> buduję  w świętokrzyskim, elektryka raczej standardowa, dużo punktów bo lubię światło, trochę ledów będzie - a jak! uprzyjemnię sobie chociaż kąpiel w wannie , przy schodach też i tyle. odbiór w cenie (już jest wpisany)), wyprowadzone anteny w każdym pokoju, instalacja pod alarm
> Danonki - spokojnie - nie wyprzedzę was  planowana przeprowadzka może w wakacje - chociaż miało być inaczej  kończymy ocieplać poddasze, stryszek już gotowy - jest piękny, karton gipsy też wyszły super. powoli przez zimę będziemy robić podłogi, malowanie i łazienki, potem schody i drzwi ale jeszcze nie wiem za co...
> mimo wszystko się nie poddaje i codziennie po pracy coś tam robię na budowie


Aktualne, dzięki za informacje  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> No widzisz, jedni mówią stanowcze NIE drudzy TAK  a ja jestem świeża w temacie  doświadczenia też nie mam i nie wiem co na ten temat myśleć? Zapewne wiele zależy od indywidualnych upodobań inwestorów  
> Dlatego muszę pogadać z kolesiem, który będzie u nas robił ogrzewanie żeby wytłumaczył mi o co w tym wszystkim chodzi??


Tylko pogadaj z kumatym kolesiem a nie z instalatorem,który układa całą podłogówkę co 15cm "bo tak się robi"  :wink: 
Podlogówkę układa się w rozstawie wyliczonym dla każdego pomieszczenia indywidualnie,każde pomieszczenie ma inną stratę energii ciepła i mogą być różne okładziny na podłodze,którą to stratę grzejnik podlogowy musi nadrobić.
Panele mają gorszy współczynnik przenikania ciepla niż kafle i siłą rzeczy podłogówka musi być mocniejszym grzejnikiem w identycznym pokoju przy ułożonych panelach niż gdyby leżaly tam kafle,by uzyskać moc podłogówki adekwatną do wyliczonych strat ciepła.
Stosunek zwiększania mocy w przypadku stosowania paneli czy drewna w porównaniu do betonu,kafli itp.znajduje się w poradnikach.
Zwiększanie mocy podłogówki wykonuje się przez zmniejszanie rostawu rurek przy stałym zasilaniu,gdyż w domu mamy i kafle i panele czy drewno.
Głowę daję,że "instalatorzy" nic nie wyliczają w przypadku podłogówki i dlatego utarte stwierdzenie,że panele się nie nadają ponieważ nie grzeją a w całym domu jest jeden rozstaw rur bo "Panie,będzie dobrze"  :wink: 
U mnie rozstaw rur w podłogówce wyszedł od 10 do 25cm  :smile: 

O podnoszeniu kurzu to nie warto chyba odpowiadać ale powtórzę,za *plusfoto*,podłoga przy podłogówce ma temp.24st.C a grzejnik ok.50-60st.C,które urządzenie bardziej "zakurzy" i wymiele więcej powietrza pozostawiam wyobraźni  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

No właśnie - ja miałam zrobione w równym rozstawie i dlatego czuło się mocno różnicę temperatur w zależności od tego, co na podłodze  :smile:  Teraz jestem mądrzejsza o to, co wyczytałam na fm, ale nadal nie chcę paneli - raz, że jakoś nie polubiłam samych w sobie, a dwa, że w końcu chodzi też o argument ekonomiczny - gęściej położone rurki pod mniej wydajną podłogą może dadzą taką samą temperaturę, ale pociągną więcej za ogrzanie tej powierzchni.

----------


## autorus

Ale chyba nie chcesz dac wszedzie plytek?

----------


## swiattt

Witam,

Mam do Was pytanie, czy robiliście u siebie izolację poziomą w garażu? Garaż jest złączony z domem, i zastanawiam się czy trzeba rozkładać folię przed wylaniem chudziaka żeby nie było wilgoci? Na podłogę nie przewiduję styropianu, jedynie w przyszłości płytkami wyłożę. Z góry dzięki za podpowiedzi :smile:

----------


## autorus

ja kombinuje tak, że nie daję izolacji. Chciałbym w środku garażu wyłożyć kostka brukowa. Czyli standardowa podbudowa pod kostkę.

----------


## swiattt

> ja kombinuje tak, że nie daję izolacji. Chciałbym w środku garażu wyłożyć kostka brukowa. Czyli standardowa podbudowa pod kostkę.


Chyba w ogóle nie będziemy dawać folii jak tak, sam chudziak a kiedyś płytki, kostka to ciekawe rozwiązanie, ale trochę strach, że będzie się zapadać, że będzie nierówno, że pomiędzy będzie rosła trawka, w naszym przypadku najlepiej chudziak i płytki. Ciekawy masz domek, oryginalny, któregoś dnia trochę przyglądałam się mu :roll eyes:

----------


## autorus

Jeśli chodzi o zapadanie i trawke to sądzę ze to mało mozliwe, Pod warunkiem, że wszystko będzie zrobione prawidłowo. Jeden kolega z forum właśnie coś takiego zrobił. I tak podchwyciłem pomysł. Ale jak wiadomo, dopóki nie dojdę do tego etapu to jeszcze wiele sie może zmienić. 
Ogólnie u mnie będzie garaż niepodgrzewany i właśnie chodzi o to żeby grunt go podgrzał. Ale w znaczeniu aby było na małym +.

----------


## bury_kocur

> Ale chyba nie chcesz dac wszedzie plytek?


nie, wszędzie beton  :smile:

----------


## marynata

> nie, wszędzie beton


  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:   :wink: 


Co do kostki w garażu-pod kostkę też można dać chudziaka,wtedy nie będzie problemu z zapadaniem i przerostami.

----------


## plusfoto

> 


Zapomniała dodać że szlifowany.

----------


## autorus

powiem tak, wcześniej do siebie już pisaliśmy i obiecaliście ze będę mógł się wprosić . teraz chce się wprosić jeszcze bardziej  :smile:  

A odnośnie betony szlifowanego to sobie tak myślałem, że jeśli nawet się okaże ze to zły patent to sobie położę na to płytki  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Proszę, proszę - wszyscy w temacie, nawet zażartować nie da rady  :wink:  Zapraszam serdecznie na oględziny, *autorus*, mogę być królikiem doświadczalnym  :smile:

----------


## autorus

:wave:  :wave:  :wave:   oj przyjadę  :smile:

----------


## goshia7

> Tylko pogadaj z kumatym kolesiem a nie z instalatorem,który układa całą podłogówkę co 15cm "bo tak się robi" 
> Podlogówkę układa się w rozstawie wyliczonym dla każdego pomieszczenia indywidualnie,każde pomieszczenie ma inną stratę energii ciepła i mogą być różne okładziny na podłodze,którą to stratę grzejnik podlogowy musi nadrobić.
> Panele mają gorszy współczynnik przenikania ciepla niż kafle i siłą rzeczy podłogówka musi być mocniejszym grzejnikiem w identycznym pokoju przy ułożonych panelach niż gdyby leżaly tam kafle,by uzyskać moc podłogówki adekwatną do wyliczonych strat ciepła.
> Stosunek zwiększania mocy w przypadku stosowania paneli czy drewna w porównaniu do betonu,kafli itp.znajduje się w poradnikach.
> Zwiększanie mocy podłogówki wykonuje się przez zmniejszanie rostawu rurek przy stałym zasilaniu,gdyż w domu mamy i kafle i panele czy drewno.
> Głowę daję,że "instalatorzy" nic nie wyliczają w przypadku podłogówki i dlatego utarte stwierdzenie,że panele się nie nadają ponieważ nie grzeją a w całym domu jest jeden rozstaw rur bo "Panie,będzie dobrze" 
> U mnie rozstaw rur w podłogówce wyszedł od 10 do 25cm 
> 
> O podnoszeniu kurzu to nie warto chyba odpowiadać ale powtórzę,za *plusfoto*,podłoga przy podłogówce ma temp.24st.C a grzejnik ok.50-60st.C,które urządzenie bardziej "zakurzy" i wymiele więcej powietrza pozostawiam wyobraźni


Tak jak mówiłam, nie miałam wcześniej doświadczenia z drewnem na podłogówce więc nie wiem jak takie rozwiązanie się sprawdza, opinie jak widać były różne  :smile:  

Także dziękuję Ci bardzo,  trochę się przejaśniło  :yes: 

U mnie wygląda to tak, że płytki będą w holu, kuchni i jadalni a w salonie drewno i teraz trzeba się zastanowić czy kłaść podłogówkę w salonie czy nie? Grzejniki oczywiście też będą.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bury_kocur

Jeśli grzejniki OCZYWIŚCIE będą, to moim zdaniem dodatkowa podłogówka pod drewnem w tych pomieszczeniach nie ma sensu.

----------


## marynata

Co do drewna na podłogówce to najlepiej przejść do działu "podłogi...",tam na wszelkie wątpliwości odpowiadają wykonawcy takich podłóg i jest masa informacji która pomoże podjąć decyzję.


ed
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...75#post5565375

----------


## [email protected]

> No właśnie - ja miałam zrobione w równym rozstawie i dlatego czuło się mocno różnicę temperatur w zależności od tego, co na podłodze  Teraz jestem mądrzejsza o to, co wyczytałam na fm, ale nadal nie chcę paneli - raz, że jakoś nie polubiłam samych w sobie, a dwa, że w końcu chodzi też o argument ekonomiczny - gęściej położone rurki pod mniej wydajną podłogą może dadzą taką samą temperaturę, ale pociągną więcej za ogrzanie tej powierzchni.


 A ja mialam rozne rozstawy i kumatego hydraulika i...j/w. Zdecydowanie nie chcę tam gdzie panele/drewo podłogowki.

----------


## marynata

Drewno nie wiem,ale panele-"Należy zadbać o to, aby całkowity (podłoga laminowana + podkład) opór cieplny (R) był mniejszy niż 0,15 m²K/W. "

----------


## maggs1

> A ja mialam rozne rozstawy i kumatego hydraulika i...j/w. Zdecydowanie nie chcę tam gdzie panele/drewo podłogowki.


Jak możesz to napisz dlaczego nie chcesz podłogówki pod drewno/panele?

----------


## maggs1

> Drewno nie wiem,ale panele-"Należy zadbać o to, aby całkowity (podłoga laminowana + podkład) opór cieplny (R) był mniejszy niż 0,15 m²K/W. "


 Dla przykładu klepka parkietowa dąb o grubości 22mm ma opór cieplny 0,110 m²K/W
Źródło: http://www.myfloor.pl/od-stop-do-glo...6,artykul.html
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ja dałem folię, zwłaszcza że garaż mam dwa bloczki niżej.

----------


## [email protected]

> Jak możesz to napisz dlaczego nie chcesz podłogówki pod drewno/panele?


 Pisałam, wystarczy się cofnać parę postów wczesniej. Nie chce, bo moim zdaniem jest to kompletnie bez sesnu. Ale moim i tylko moim. TY musisz sobie odpowiedziec na pytanie czego oczekujesz. jaki masz pokoj, czy grzejniki sie zmieszcza? czy popsuja wnetrze? bo jezeli nie, to nie widze sensu pakowania podłogówki pod drewno. zaleta podłogowki oprocz oszczednosci ( przelicz ile tak naprawde wynosza :Smile:  jest komfort uzytkowania, czyli ciepla podłoga. Przy podłodze drewnianej tego nie odczuwasz. A przy zle policzonej, albo przy potrzebie wyzszego komfortu cieplnego bedzie Ci zwyczajne chłodniej w tym pomieszczeniu. Pamietaj cały czas o tym, o TWOJ dom i tylko Twoj. Na forum muratora jest zawsze tendencja ze idziesz slepo za innymi :wink:  Ja przez to wyladowałam z za małym salonem, bo wbiłam sobie do głowy dobre rady z FM. Tak samo wyladowałam bez piwnicy, znowu dobre rady. Piwnicy i salonu załowałam do konca.  :wink:  TEraz wybieram te rady która naprawdę do mnie przemawiają. Z podłogowka mam pewnosć, bo przerobiłam na własnej skorze.

----------


## R&K

podłogówka pod drewno - NIE
podłogówka pod panele lub płytki - TAK 
ciepła podłoga przy dobrze zaprojektowanej i wykonanej  podłogówce - NIE

----------


## plusfoto

> ciepła podłoga przy dobrze zaprojektowanej i wykonanej  podłogówce - NIE


A co to znaczy? Bo jak 22-24 stopnie to TAK a jak 30 to NIE

----------


## Basia i Józek

Dzień dobry,
mamy do sprzedania projekt domu w bergamotkach G2 (lustrzane odbicie). Projekt był zakupiony w Archonie, jest orginalnie zapakowany i zaplombowany. Możliwość wysłania zdjęć na e-mail. Cena 1500 zł. Tel. 696479423; lub e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## [email protected]

> podłogówka pod drewno - NIE
> podłogówka pod panele lub płytki - TAK 
> ciepła podłoga przy dobrze zaprojektowanej i wykonanej  podłogówce - NIE


Nie mowie o ciepłej, bo nie ma prawa byc ciepła. Ale o odczuciu komfortu.

----------


## max-maniacy

a ja na parterze chcę wszędzie podłogówkę i wszędzie płytki (nawet w salonie). paneli nie znoszę, ale pewnie będą na pięterku i tam też grzejniki. no chyba, że trafię w totka, to wtedy drewno :roll eyes:

----------


## GADŻET

CZEŚĆ,
mam pytanie dotyczące projektu domu WYKWINTNY C280 czy ktoś zna  realny koszt budowy tego domu? Jestem zainteresowany budową tego domu jednak obawiam się, że koszt podany na stronie nie odzwierciedla rzeczywistości. Będę ogromnie wdzięczny za informację.
pozdrawiam
Rafał

----------


## maggs1

> CZEŚĆ,
> mam pytanie dotyczące projektu domu WYKWINTNY C280 czy ktoś zna  realny koszt budowy tego domu? Jestem zainteresowany budową tego domu jednak obawiam się, że koszt podany na stronie nie odzwierciedla rzeczywistości. Będę ogromnie wdzięczny za informację.
> pozdrawiam
> Rafał


Napiszę tylko tyle, że mam projekt C74A  z muratora i koszt SSO podany na stronie jest zbliżony do rzeczywistego. Ale nie sugerowałbym się za bardzo tym kosztorysem, bo bardzo dużo zależy od kosztów robocizny (zależy gdzie będzie powstawał domek oraz wkład pracy własnej, czy będzie jedna ekipa do całości itp.) i użytych materiałów. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Danonki

a my dzisiaj ruszyliśmy z ocieplaniem domu z zewnątrz  :big grin: 

i uwielbiam nasze panele, są super, a dzieciaki na nich już wczoraj bawiły się rewelacyjnie. Nie wyobrażam sobie jak mogłyby to robić np na płytkach, ale każdy robi i kładzie co chce  :smile:  a i grzejniki świetnie się wkomponowały w całość, moim skromnym zdaniem i obawa że będą tylko psuć wnętrze gdzieś się ulotniły. Panele na parterze w 70% położone, jeszcze hol i pokoik został, ale to w tygodniu. No i jest cały czas cieplutko, a tak mało się do kotła wrzuca że zimy to ja się w ogóle nie boję. jej, ale ja się cieszę, jestem tak pozytywnie nakręcona, ze najchętniej to już bym tam dzisiaj materac położyła i spała, ale bez skończonego m.in. sedesu byłoby ciężko, hehe (chociaż mój teść spał na materacu, który widać na jednym zdjęciu z soboty na niedzielę - to on zajął się układaniem u nas paneli).

 dowód, moje dzieci wczoraj w Pchełce Danonków

----------


## [email protected]

Dononki jej jak ja Wam zazdroszczę DANONKOWEGO RAJU 
(Danonki na co ten piec, że tak mało spala??)

A tak na poważnie, braciszek obiecał pożyczyć 40 tyś  więc będziemy mieli niejako wkład własny :wink:  do tego kredyt ze 240 tyś. mam nadzieję, że jakiś szałas da radę za to postawić :wink:   Mam do Was pytanko który bank dał Wam najlepszą ofertę?? Cały czas jeszcze rozmyślamy, wyliczamy i zastanawiam się do którego banku warto zajrzeć a do którego w ogóle nie ma sensu zachodzić :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

*panda*, no i tak trzymać  :big grin:  A jeśli wahasz się, który bank wybrać, idź do doradcy kredytowego - np Open Finance lub coś w tym typie, i niech on szuka dla Was najkorzystniejszej oferty  :smile:  Ja się w życiu posiłkowałam tym rozwiązaniem dwa razy i jestem zadowolona - raz bez kombinacji doradcy w ogóle bym nie dostała kredytu, a on naprawdę ruszył głową i do tego odwalił całą papierologię  :smile:

----------


## aksuda

my też korzystaliśmy z doradcy kredytowego , chociaż w końcu kredyt załatwiliśmy sami ale tylko dlatego ,że wstrzeliliśmy się w promocję PKO BP i nasz doradca stwierdził ,że na moment w którym braliśmy kredyt nie jest w stanie załatwić nam lepszej oferty niż propozycji jaka otrzymaliśmy z PKO ,panda trzymam kciuki za pozytywne rozwiązanie sprawy :yes:

----------


## radmag87

też proponuje iść do Open Finance, my skorzystaliśmy i jesteśmy zadowoleni, dostaliśmy kilka ofert z banków i wybraliśmy odpowiednią dla siebie. Plusem wielkim jest to że doradca załatwia wszystko za Was z bankami Wy tylko dokumenty dostarczacie.

----------


## julo23

Ja mam pytanie do tych którzy kończą właśnie dachy  :big grin: 

Ciągle sie waham nad oknami, czy dawać w tym roku czy po zimie...
Mam jeszcze do ogarnięcia temat wprowadzenia wody do domu,  bo boje się ze ten kran zamarznie na placu...
Może zdąże jeszcze z szambem,  i  ogarnięciem, wyrównaniem terenu.  O ogrodzeniu już nawet nie myśle bo braknie czasu....

----------


## nita83

*danonki* trzymam za Was kciuki, dzieciaki cudne, pewnie jest gdzie jeździć teraz na rowerku, pozdrowienia

----------


## nita83

*julo* my zdecydowaliśmy, że okna czekają do wiosny, przede wszystkim dlatego, że nie będziemy nic robić zimą. Poradzono mi także, że zimą ona są trochę tańsze. Poprosiłam teraz o wyceny, sprawdzę w grudniu czy to faktycznie prawda i czy będą skłonni do większych negocjacji.

----------


## [email protected]

Słuchajcie a czy takiemu doradcy to się wtedy płaci z osobna?? Czy To nie podniesie kosztów kredytu???

----------


## rafus12

Panda,
Ja korzystam z Murator Finance - pomocy Pana Bartosza Steczka - pomaga znalezc najlepsze oferty, potem uczestniczy w negocjacjach. Dzieki niemu banki same sie do mnie zglaszaly (oczywiscie uprzednio wybrane). Jak juz bede po to napisze wiecej, teraz mam juz decyzje kredytowa z 3 bankow i negocjujemy zeby wyodrebnic zwyciezski bank :smile: 
Zreszta poczytaj dzial Prawo i Finanse na FM, a dokladnie nastepujacy watek http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...iowych/page278

Nie jest to autoreklama - ja jestem bociankiem 2012, wszczyscy mnie tu znaja  :yes: 
pozdrawiam
rafus

----------


## rafus12

Doradcy/posrednikowi nic nie placisz - dostaje prowizje od banku.

----------


## rafus12

Ja wlasnie skonczylem dach qw zeszly piatek (zdjecie ponizej).
Zamierzam wstawiac okna i elektryke przed zima (przynajmniej alarm). Nie wiem czy okna beda tansze ale ja dostalem bardzo dobra oferte wiec sie nie bede zastanawial - jak tylko kredyt dostane  :smile: 
Poza tym trzebaby okna zabezpieczac jakos, folie trzebaby kupic, co samo w sobie nie jest problemem ale zawsze jakis dodatkowy koszt.


A oto i zdjecie naszego dachu:

----------


## rafus12

Co robicie z przylaczem wody w nieogrzewanym budynku na zime? Kto sie decyduje na ocieplanie a kto zakreca zawor glowny (wymaga interwencji ZUKu).

----------


## maggs1

> Ja wlasnie skonczylem dach qw zeszly piatek (zdjecie ponizej).
> Zamierzam wstawiac okna i elektryke przed zima (przynajmniej alarm). Nie wiem czy okna beda tansze ale ja dostalem bardzo dobra oferte wiec sie nie bede zastanawial - jak tylko kredyt dostane 
> Poza tym trzebaby okna zabezpieczac jakos, folie trzebaby kupic, co samo w sobie nie jest problemem ale zawsze jakis dodatkowy koszt.
> 
> 
> A oto i zdjecie naszego dachu:


Fajny dach i fajny domek, te chciałbym okna i elektrykę oraz tynki przed zimą ale jak zwykle czas pokaże. pozdrawiam

----------


## max-maniacy

> Co robicie z przylaczem wody w nieogrzewanym budynku na zime? Kto sie decyduje na ocieplanie a kto zakreca zawor glowny (wymaga interwencji ZUKu).


my zakręcamy zawór i spuszczamy wodę. ta interwencja to nie żadne wielkie załatwianie, tylko przyjeżdża pan z kluczem od hydroforni i już. (przynajmniej u nas nie robią z tego problemu).

----------


## radmag87

my dziś byliśmy okna zobaczyć i się zorientować cenowo : za 4x1500/1500, 1x 1500/1200, 1x 80/80 i okno balkonowe 2800/2300 zapłacimy w oknoplaście 10700zł z oczywiście z montarzem . okno z trzema szybami, najnowszej generacji, energooszczędne, okna PCV, do tego drzwi z PCV za 3tys i brama garażowa 3,5 tyś.  czyli całość około 17tys. Ale w tym roku nie wiem czy wstawimy, dopiero mury się robią a OKNOPLAST nie wstawia okien poniżej -5 na dworze. i czekamy jeszcze na promocje bo od listopada bedzie dodatkowy rabat 8% na całość.

----------


## julo23

Mi w Oknoplaście powiedzieli  że  będzie  promocja zimowa teraz ok .40% w dół  jak sie zapłaci w październiku a okna przyjdą w lutym-marcu. 
Właśnie czekam już od miesiąca na info od nich bo to ma ruszyć od 10-tego października.

Póki co byłem jeszcze w innej firmie i mi wyliczyli razem z bramą garażową ok 31tys.  :sad: 
Także czekam na ten oknoplast, choć tam jest na tyle drogo że nawet pewnie z tą promocją nie będzie taniej. 

Ja chyba też zakręce wodę. Nie mam jeszcze doprowadzonej nawet do domu. Tylko kran w wężu przed domem. 

Zastanawiam się co tu jeszcze można zrobić przed zimą i chyba połącze rynny spustowe razem w ziemi i wypuszcze to gdzies za dom. 
Tylko to chyba najtaniej zwykłymi rurkami puścić kanalizacyjnymi ?  I chyba pasowałoby dać jakąś rewizje.

----------


## kronos85

Mi dali w ofercie na okna  oknoplast 27 % rabatu od razu i  5% jak się wpłaci całość od razu.Wycena robiona  2 tygodnie temu Ciekawe czy  warto poczekać jeszcze z kilka tyg z zamówieniem okien ??

----------


## rafus12

Dzieki Maggs1 za dobre slowo  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

A ja dostalem cene za okna Avante 3-szybowe na profilach Ducennic na caly dom za 20 tys zl. Czekam na wycene z konkurencji.

----------


## autorus

to ja mam pytanie odnośnie murowania i przymrozków, w końcu będzie to za chwilkę wszystkich budujących dotyczyło. 
Dodajecie coś do zapraw?

----------


## mauritius

Witam,
na wiosenne bociankowanie 2012 się nie załapałam, przez mojego fatalnego adaptującego projekt- 5 mcy załatwiania PnB, gdzie zazwyczaj trwa to w moich okolicach około półtora miesiąca. Więc jako taki jesienny bocianek liczę, że uda mi się w tym roku postawić fundamenty, a zimę spędzę na lekturze forum, zamiast na budowie :mad: 
Ale może uda mi się skorzystać z Waszych doświadczeń :big grin:  

Budowa w Zagłębiu Miedziowym - dom z użytkowym poddaszem, dwuspadowym dachem (220m2), typu stodoła. 105 m2 użytkowej powierzchni + garaż 38 m2 + pomieszczenie c.o 12m2+nieużytkowe poddasze 36m2- za prace murarskie (fundamenty, ściany nośne i działowe, strop, ściany szczytowe, chudziak, schody, taras , stopy pod  kominy,systemowe kominy zaproponowano nam: 35 tyś + nasze szalunki i stemple i 30 tyś ze stemplami i szalunkami firmy.  Nie mam żadnego punktu odniesienia czy to jest ok, czy szukać dalej. Możecie napisać jak u was to wyglądało?

----------


## autorus

no ale wyjścia nie ma, nie mogę zakończyć sezonu budowlanego w następnym tygodniu  :smile:

----------


## marynata

Ale w dzień przecież cały czas jest na plus,a mrozik to jak tak patrze na temperatury godzinowe to dopiero ok 2 w nocy łapie.
To chyba trochę ta zaprawa zdąży przez parę godzin związać?

----------


## autorus

I tak mi odpowiedział Pan z la farge , nie dodajemy dodatków, w ostateczności robimy zaprawę z mniejszą ilością wody czyli dajemy więcej cementu. Ot. 
Zgodnie z tvn meteo jeszcze 2 tygodnie będą ok   :smile: 

http://www.tvnmeteo.pl/pogoda/polska...ecki,9619.html

----------


## marynata

Ja korzystam z tej,jest pogoda godzinowa i powiem że nawet im się ta na "dziś/jutro" dosyć dokładnie sprawdza,więc mogę przewidzieć kiedy mrozik złapie i odpuścić jakąś robotę na dany dzień,albo kilka godzin wcześniej skończyć
http://www.twojapogoda.pl/polska/lod...wice/godzinowa

----------


## plusfoto

Tu macie pogodę dla każdej gminy z osobna. Sprawdza się w 90%
http://new.meteo.pl/um/php/gpp/

----------


## [email protected]

W kwestio negocjacji cen: 
czy tynk gipsowy 13 tyś za około 700 m tynku  wychodzi około 18,50 (robocizna z materiałem) to dobra cena czy nie bardzo????

----------


## [email protected]

Mauritus nam zaproponowano dom 11m x 14 , powierzchnia całk. około 220 m a użytkowa 138-  SS 30 tyś ale bez tarasu (chyba). Jeśli chodzi o dach to jeden bierze  60 zł. za , dachu a mamy gdzieś około 215 m2. Jeszcze inna brygada chciała 40 tyś za postawienie oraz  dach łącznie z ułożeniem blachodach. Rozmowy trwają i zastanawiamy się kogo wybrać. 
Zastanawiam się jeszcze ile wyjdzie mnie elektryka w takim domu.

Ile płaciliście za posadzki m2????
Ile za gładzie m2????

----------


## gogi25

I ja mam pytanie.  Czy ma ktoś z Was piwniczkę, spiżarnię pod schodami, które prowadzą na gorę? Ja mam w projekcie (tak chciałam), mam fundamenty i zaczynam myśleć jak w tej spiżarni zrobić wentylację. Może coś podpowiecie?

I jeszcze jedna rzecz spędza sen z powiek. Dzisiaj miałam zalany wieniec. Ściany z bloczków fundamentowych zabezpieczone są dysperbitem. Czy po zdjęciu szalunku też trzeba ten wieniec zaizolować? Co z ociepleniem? Kłaść tylko na ściany fundamentowe czy ciągnąć wszystko do góry wieńca? 
Pozdrawiam Gocha

----------


## reambra

moja wycena okien z Oknoplastu w sierpniu to ok 43 ( z  elektrycznymi roletami) :jaw drop:

----------


## mkslonik

witaj w klubie podobnie mam

----------


## Blechert

autorus - my dajemy do zaprawy murarskiej plastyfikator na którym pisze, że jest do minus 2 (czerwone saszetki). Późną jesienią dolewamy plastyfikator z nalepką do minus 10. One nie tylko  chronią od mrozu, ale także ułatwiają murowanie oraz zwiększają trwałość betonu. Skuteczne i sprawdzone.

----------


## rafus12

No to mam zagwostke:
Vetrex Alphaline MD (Veka V90+) kontra Avante Forte (Ducennic).
Oba maja Ug=0.5 (4-18-4-18-4), Uw=0.85 czy jakos. Oba sa topowe u swoich producentow. Z tym ze widzialem komentarze ze np Veka Alphaline MD to juz stary i siermiezny profil.

Opinie?

----------


## julo23

> moja wycena okien z Oknoplastu w sierpniu to ok 43 ( z  elektrycznymi roletami)


Dlatego ja stwierdziłem że te rolety są mi zbędne.  
Tak naprawdę to wiadomo kiedy cie w domu nie ma,  a jeśli chodzi o kwestie nasłonecznienia to chyba większe pole manewru daje rolete zwykła wew. bo mozna sobie stopniować nasłonecznienie.    A taka elektryczna zew. to zakrywa ci w całości, conajwyżej możesz sobie do połowy opuścić. 
W sumie to reasumując to bardziej taki bajer na pilota,  bardziej na pokaz dla sąsiadów chyba, żeby mieli o czym gadać. 
Takie jest moje zdanie.  Szkoda mi dawać te 15- 20 tys dodatkowo.  Jeszcze trzeba doliczyć doprowadzenie prądu do każdego okna.  A za 15 tys to mogę sobie elektrykę zrobić w całym domu i krok dalej być, zawsze to mniej zostanie....

----------


## bluenet

> Dlatego ja stwierdziłem że te rolety są mi zbędne.  
> Tak naprawdę to wiadomo kiedy cie w domu nie ma,  a jeśli chodzi o kwestie nasłonecznienia to chyba większe pole manewru daje rolete zwykła wew. bo mozna sobie stopniować nasłonecznienie.    A taka elektryczna zew. to zakrywa ci w całości, conajwyżej możesz sobie do połowy opuścić. 
> W sumie to reasumując to bardziej taki bajer na pilota,  bardziej na pokaz dla sąsiadów chyba, żeby mieli o czym gadać. 
> Takie jest moje zdanie.  Szkoda mi dawać te 15- 20 tys dodatkowo.  Jeszcze trzeba doliczyć doprowadzenie prądu do każdego okna.  A za 15 tys to mogę sobie elektrykę zrobić w całym domu i krok dalej być, zawsze to mniej zostanie....


Z pewnością wiele racji w tym co piszesz. Są jednak dni w roku kiedy chciałbyś mieć cały dom zasłonięty od skwaru a i chłodne pory roku są tak dokuczliwe, że przydałaby się dodatkowa bariera przed wiatrem.
Pamiętaj też, że dziś za pomocą sieci można sterować każdym urządzeniem w domu. System rolet może być podłączony do instalacji inteligentnej dzięki której możesz zdalnie unosić rolety i opuszczać i dodatkowo włączać światło w pomieszczeniach . Bez wątpienia zniechęci to obserwatorów do penetracji Twojego domu. Na etapie budowy domu koszt mizerny  w porównaniu do zysków.

----------


## piotrmak

W sprawie rolet zewnętrznych dodam tylko, że mieszkam z roletami już ok. 15 lat, w obecnym domu ok.9 lat i nie wyobrażam sobie ich brak. Co prawda mam sterowanie "ręczne" bo 10 lat temu cena silników była masakryczna.
Każdy ich sens powinien sam sobie przemyśleć, ale nie każdy chodzi spać o 21 i wstaje o 6 rano. Zdarza mi się wrócić z pracy o 2 w nocy i spać do 12 w południe. Nie wyobrażam sobie bez rolet. Często idziemy z żoną pospać 1-2 godziny w południe, żeby np. dłużej popracować wieczorem. Lubię również pochodzić wieczorem na gaciach po domu a nie mam ochoty, żeby mnie wszyscy z drogi oglądali. To wszystko zapewniają mi rolety.
Czy warto na nie wydać? To już każdy musi sobie sam odpowiedzieć.
I jeszcze jedno. Mam coś takiego jak projektor i nie raz latem, od czasu do czadu przy piwie po południu też lubię coś obejrzeć z dzieciakami. Bez rolet nie ma szans

----------


## nita83

o kurka , tez lubię latać na gaciach, a buduje dom parterowy bez rolet, chyba czas posadzić drzewa  :big tongue:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Dlatego ja stwierdziłem że te rolety są mi zbędne.  
> Tak naprawdę to wiadomo kiedy cie w domu nie ma,  a jeśli chodzi o kwestie nasłonecznienia to chyba większe pole manewru daje rolete zwykła wew. bo mozna sobie stopniować nasłonecznienie.    A taka elektryczna zew. to zakrywa ci w całości, conajwyżej możesz sobie do połowy opuścić. 
> W sumie to reasumując to bardziej taki bajer na pilota,  bardziej na pokaz dla sąsiadów chyba, żeby mieli o czym gadać. 
> Takie jest moje zdanie.  Szkoda mi dawać te 15- 20 tys dodatkowo.  Jeszcze trzeba doliczyć doprowadzenie prądu do każdego okna.  A za 15 tys to mogę sobie elektrykę zrobić w całym domu i krok dalej być, zawsze to mniej zostanie....


Robię tak samo. Okna zamówiłem na full więc rolety daruję. Zwłaszcza że im wiecej elektroniki w domu tym wiecej poem może się popsuć i te ciągłe naprawy i usterki jest to irytujące o kosztach nie wspominając, a nie zawsze da się naprawić nie uszkadzając czegoś innego.
Będą jakieś rolety,czy coś innego od wewnątrz. 

Zawsze też można posadzić jakieś krzaczory  :big grin:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> o kurka , tez lubię latać na gaciach, a buduje dom parterowy bez rolet, chyba czas posadzić drzewa



Też lubię tę swobodę!
Niech się wstydzi ten co widzi!  :Mad:

----------


## rafus12

Wiekoszsc twoich argumentow mozna opedzic roletami wewnetrznymi. Jeno wygoda mniejsza - ale ja przychylam sie do stwierdzenia ze 15-20tys to ja wole wydac na cala elektryke do domu.

----------


## radmag87

ja np mam brązowe rolety w domu w domu i jestem z nich zadowolona, jest dość ciemno (nawet latem),  rolety zewnętrzne dobra rzecz ale nadal bardzo droga i nie każdy może sobie na nie pozwolić, dla mnie to też dużo, wole te pieniądze przeznaczyć np na elektrykę w domu.

----------


## autorus

ja też rezygnuję z rolet z prozaicznego powodu, nie mam możliwości ich montażu w oknach łukowych jak u mnie  :smile: 
Inna sprawa, że w innym budynku mam i wiem jak to działa, i czasami faktyczne się przydaje, jednak koszt jest spory.

----------


## autorus

> moja wycena okien z Oknoplastu w sierpniu to ok 43 ( z  elektrycznymi roletami)



ile?   choć kiedyś zrobiono mi wycenę w internorm jak pamiętam, to mi się szczęka ze zdziwienia odbijała od podłogi, całość wyszła ponad 100tys.

----------


## radmag87

http://www.oknoplast.com.pl/okna/rod...ien/winergetic

dokładnie takie okna będę miała w domu

----------


## [email protected]

KONSULTACJE cen :wink:  

Drogo czy tanio proszę o radę 
dostaliśmy propozycje takich cen ze składu 
pustak 24 - 6,70
pustak 12 - 3,80
stal- 2,70
cement - 370,00
bloczek -2,75
beton B20 -245
beton B 10- 215

mam jeszcze pytanko ile płaciliście za tonę żwiru ???
deski???
drewno konstrukcyjne???

----------


## bury_kocur

A to są ceny netto czy brutto?

----------


## kupiecjudex

Jeśli brutto to dobra cena, nawet bardzo. Aler zależy jaka stal (fi), jaki cement, czy beton z pompą czy bez.
Żwir kupowałem po 6 zł tona brutto, plus dowóz 100 zł. za samochód. Drewno jakoś liczyliśmy ogółem, nie wiem teraz co za ile.

----------


## [email protected]

no ceny brutto- tzn tyle muszę zapłacić już nic mniej nie będzie 
w sumie nie wiem jaka stal bo ekipa nie napisała :sad: 
beton z pompą

----------


## plusfoto

Jak brutto to bardzo dobre ceny. Ale podpytaj dokładnie. Przy stali to coś nie tak bo zależy od przekroju i rodzaju. Za dechy szalunkowe płaciłem 350 za metr. Przy betonie jak pójdzie bez FV to nie dostaniesz certyfikatu.

----------


## bury_kocur

E, to dobre ceny! Za cement trudno powiedzieć - dużo czy mało, bo nie wiadomo za jaką ilość. Ale 9-10 zł worek to ok. Stal też nie wiadomo jaka, ale jeśli poniżej 3 zł za kg, to i tak rewelacja. A z tym betonem to ja już sama nie wiem - mam chyba najdrożej na forum i znikąd lepszej oferty, więc w ogóle zazdroszczę niemożliwie. U mnie ceny netto były wyższe  :bash: 
Aha, desek nie kupowałam, ale drewno konstrukcyjne 830 zł/m3.

----------


## [email protected]

te ceny to są bez faktury czy w sumie chyba netto :sad:  nic juz nie odliczę. to dużo czy mało?????????

----------


## maggs1

> KONSULTACJE cen 
> 
> Drogo czy tanio proszę o radę 
> dostaliśmy propozycje takich cen ze składu 
> pustak 24 - 6,70
> pustak 12 - 3,80
> stal- 2,70
> cement - 370,00
> bloczek -2,75
> ...


Za żwir płaciłem około 80-90zł/t z transportem, za cement Ożarów 470zł/t. Podane przez Ciebie ceny są niskie, tylko zwróć uwagę na jakość i terminowość, ważna jest też odległość składu od miejsca budowy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## plusfoto

To niźli ryzykanci. Stal i większość materiałów bez. Ale przecież to nie mój biznes. A tak przy okazji pomyśl trochę o swoich 4 literach.

----------


## Arturo72

> KONSULTACJE cen 
> 
> Drogo czy tanio proszę o radę 
> dostaliśmy propozycje takich cen ze składu 
> pustak 24 - 6,70-nie znam pojęcia "pustak" ja za bloczek 18cm z silikatu płaciłem 2,16zł brutto (38zł/m2)
> pustak 12 - 3,80-jw,za bloczek z silikatu 12cm płaciłem 1,4zł brutto (25,2zł/m2)
> stal- 2,70-sporo
> cement - 370,00-drogo
> bloczek -2,75-nie używałem
> ...


Jeśli wszystko netto to jw  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> to niźli ryzykanci. Stal i większość materiałów bez. Ale przecież to nie mój biznes. A tak przy okazji pomyśl trochę o swoich 4 literach.



dlaczego???

----------


## Arturo72

> dlaczego???


Kradzione ? Przestępstwo ? Donos do US ?

----------


## mkslonik

To raczej firmy powinny się bać ze sprzedają bez vatu a nie kupiec często dostaje się wz poświadczająca dostarczenie towaru.

----------


## bury_kocur

Jeśli to ceny netto, to w normie. Pod pojęciem pustaka rozumiem ytonga, a bloczek to pewnie m6.

----------


## plusfoto

Firma sobie poradzi szybciej niż ten co przyjął towar. W tych instytucjach już nie siedzą idioci. A nie wytłumaczysz się że stal akurat znalazłeś przypadkiem kopiąc fundamenty.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> no ceny brutto- tzn tyle muszę zapłacić już nic mniej nie będzie 
> w sumie nie wiem jaka stal bo ekipa nie napisała
> beton z pompą


A z transportem na budowę i rozładunkiem? Tu może być pies pogrzebany.

----------


## [email protected]

> Kradzione ? Przestępstwo ? Donos do US ?




hehe nie no bez przesady wszystko zgodnie z prawem

----------


## [email protected]

no a meżuś właśnie mnie uświadomił ze do tego muszę doliczyć vat bo fakturkę musimy mieć. wiec wszystko źle rozumiem :wink:  eh chyba wypisuje sie z tego forum bo jestem zbyt głupia na to wszystko hehe

----------


## plusfoto

No i teraz jest w normie :smile:

----------


## maggs1

podatek może być 8% z usługą lub 23% bez i później do US po zwrot, szkoda tylko, że nie wszystko można odliczać. Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

taaa ja bardzo chcę się uczyć a czemu mowisz ze wystarczy być mądrym masz jakiś "kruczek" na to wszystko???

----------


## Arturo72

> taaa ja bardzo chcę się uczyć a czemu mowisz ze wystarczy być mądrym masz jakiś "kruczek" na to wszystko???


Ten "kruczek" to forum i telefony do wykonawców  :smile: 
Przykład,praktycznie na wszystko możesz mieć 8% VAT-u(usługa) ale musisz porównywać ceny od innych wykonawców z własnym zakupem materiału z VAT-em 23%(odliczenie) i robocizną.
Część materiałów nie można odliczyć (elektryka) także musisz być na bieżąco z tym  :smile: 
Usługa betonowania za 8%(ławy,chudziak itp) trzeba rozpatrywać pod kątem ceny za materiał i zwrot.

----------


## nita83

*panda* nie łam się, też na początku nie kumałam, trzeba przysiąść kilka wieczorów nad forum i będzie trochę jaśniej, my z tych samych rejonów, będę trzymała kciuki

----------


## rafus12

Pytanie - gdzie szukac projektanta do aranzacji wnetrz?

----------


## Arturo72

> Pytanie - gdzie szukac projektanta do aranzacji wnetrz?


We własnym wnętrzu ?
Jeśli nie masz wnętrza to spokojnie mogę je zastąpić,oczywiście za odpowiednią opłatą  :wink: 
Rzuć temat...

----------


## plusfoto

> We własnym wnętrzu ?
> Jeśli nie masz wnętrza to spokojnie mogę je zastąpić,oczywiście za odpowiednią opłatą 
> Rzuć temat...


Chciało by się nad morze po trochę jodu co? :wink: 
*
rafus* wujek google dużo może
http://katalog.trojmiasto.pl/dom_i_budownictwo/aranzacja_wnetrz/
Tylko uwarzaj na nawiedzonych bo jak Ci zaprojektują to z głową i kasą się nie pozbierasz.

----------


## [email protected]

Ponawiam pytanko 
Domek 140 m2 użytkowej/ 220 m2 całkowitej
Dach około 270 m2 (dwuspadowy- bez udziwnień)
domek 11x14 m
Stan surowy, dach pod papę, schody lane- 35 tyś za całość  
DUŻO CZY MAŁO?????
ah domek bez piwnicy z poddaszem użytkowym :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

Mało

----------


## [email protected]

> Mało



Kocurek ty to wiesz jak poprawić humorek pandusi :wink: 
ciekawe co na to inne stworzonka :wink:

----------


## goshia7

> Ponawiam pytanko 
> Domek 140 m2 użytkowej/ 220 m2 całkowitej
> Dach około 270 m2 (dwuspadowy- bez udziwnień)
> domek 11x14 m
> Stan surowy, dach pod papę, schody lane- 35 tyś za całość  
> DUŻO CZY MAŁO?????
> ah domek bez piwnicy z poddaszem użytkowym



Powiedziałabym nawet, że bardzo mało  :smile:

----------


## nita83

dołączam się do chóru-- mało--- ja dałam/ dam 40

----------


## cronin

Panda zależy w jakim regionie się budujesz, ja powiedziałabym że średnio  :smile:

----------


## nita83

bocianki jakie będziecie mieli tarasy? drewniane? betonowe?, u mnie w projekcie betonowy, ale chciałabym na nim coś ciepłego w dotyku czyli deseczki jakieś

----------


## water-sprite

Witajcie Bocianki, również zaczęłam budowę w tym roku, fundamenty już są, jeszcze tylko doprowadzenie wody i kanalizy na początku listopada i koniec na ten rok. Dopiero na wiosnę ruszamy z murami. 
@nita83 my planujemy taras  układany z kostki, ale to w bliżej nieokreślonej przyszłości

----------


## mkslonik

taras z kostki najpraktyczniejszy

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> taras z kostki najpraktyczniejszy


tyle ze, latem boso na nim nie staniesz  :wink:

----------


## autorus

czy ktoś jeszcze w obecnych temperaturach muruje ściany? Oprócz mnie oczywiście   :smile:   Brrrr

----------


## water-sprite

Dlaczego nie? Przecież beton czy kamień szybko nagrzewa się od słońca. Miałam wokół domu betonowe chodniki po których często chodziłam boso. Więc kostka betonowa na pewno będzie ciepła, nie jestem pewna co do granitowej.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Dlaczego nie? Przecież beton czy kamień szybko nagrzewa się od słońca. Miałam wokół domu betonowe chodniki po których często chodziłam boso. Więc kostka betonowa na pewno będzie ciepła, nie jestem pewna co do granitowej.


U mnie sa kamienie, u siostry kostka - w sloncu nie nawet nie staniesz bosa noga, bo tak nagrzane - poza tym, wieczorami dlugo oddaje cieplo i ciezko wysiedziec - dlatego w nowym domu bede miec drewno  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> czy ktoś jeszcze w obecnych temperaturach muruje ściany? Oprócz mnie oczywiście    Brrrr


Murowanie dopiero przed nami (jeszcze z ziemi nie wyszlismy  :wink: ), wiec mysle, ze nie jestesmy tacy znowu odosobnieni - poza tym, pogoda sie poprawia  :smile:

----------


## autorus

faktycznie dziś słonko wyszło  :smile:   Ale co bedzie jutro, zobaczymy.

----------


## mauritius

pierwsze 100 stron wątku za mną :wiggle: 

jesteście kopalnią wiedzy. im więcej czytam tym bardziej zdaję sobie sprawę, że nic niemal nie wiem. W sumie to zaczęłam się cieszyć, że w tym roku tylko fundamenty - cała zima na nabywanie wiedzy.

zwłaszcza cenne są wskazówki dotyczące sposobu ogrzewania i izolacji domu. wiem, wiem, nie będę odświeżać wątku o WM  :wink: 
dzięki za merytoryczne i wyważone wpisy: arturo, r&k, piczman.

no i idąc za waszą radą mam zamiar zamawiać już w styczniu materiały na ściany, dach i okna.
tak więc do końca roku mam jeszcze czas na ogarnięcie koncepcji kolorystycznej i informacji o materiałach.
A po nowym roku może uda mi się zajarzyć o WM i reku - bo w tym temacie okropnie oporna jestem blondynka :bash:

----------


## mauritius

> Ponawiam pytanko 
> Domek 140 m2 użytkowej/ 220 m2 całkowitej
> Dach około 270 m2 (dwuspadowy- bez udziwnień)
> domek 11x14 m
> Stan surowy, dach pod papę, schody lane- 35 tyś za całość  
> DUŻO CZY MAŁO?????
> ah domek bez piwnicy z poddaszem użytkowym


moim zdaniem dobra oferta, patrząc na oferty z mojej okolicy. 30-35 tyś, chcą bez dachu. Jedną miałam na 53 tyś z dachem, a dom parametrami podobny do twojego (140 m użytkowej, garaż +c.o 50 m, całkowita koło 200 m2, dach 200m2 dwuspadowy , dom 16x8,5 m)

----------


## rafus12

Plusfoto - wujka google'a to ja dobrze znam, jeno wybieranie projektanta z katalogu to loteria.
Arturo - wnetrza nie mam - ale chcialbym jakos fajnie je zaprojektowac. A ze mam bardziej techniczna nature to trudno  :smile: 
Z tym ze 10tys albo wiecej dla projektanta to mozna "przytulic" na tysiac innych wazniejszych rzeczy wiec skonczy sie jak zwykle - projekt samodzielny.
A ze jestem przed etapem kladzenia elektryki to chcialem jakos to zwizualizowac, dokladnie zaplanowac oswietlenie/ustawienie.

----------


## rafus12

To jest jakis mit z tym kupowaniem materialow w zime - chodzi o ceny materialy na sciany - przed budowa porownywalem ceny z marca, maja, czerwca i roznic zasadnyczych nie bylo.

----------


## kama33

> To jest jakis mit z tym kupowaniem materialow w zime - chodzi o ceny materialy na sciany - przed budowa porownywalem ceny z marca, maja, czerwca i roznic zasadnyczych nie bylo.


Dawałam do wyceny dach - dachówka Braasa - na przełomie stycznia i lutego i okazuje się, ze teraz jest tańsza ( u tego samego sprzedawcy ) Podobnie było z materiałem na sciany - tańszy był we wrześniu niż zimą.

----------


## swiattt

Witam,
My mamy za sobą narazie pierwszy strop. We wtorek dalsza część prac. Mam do Was pytanie, czy do nieogrzewanej piwnicy trzeba dawać styropian, jeśli tak to jakiej grubości proponujecie? W projekcie mamy 3cm.. a jeśli nie dawać w piwnicy, to czy trzeba pierwszy strop obkleić od spodu styropianem? i jeszcze, ile dawaliście styropianu na podłogę na pierwszym stropie? z góry dzięki za podpowiedzi :wink:

----------


## ulka76

A u nas SSZ  :big tongue:

----------


## nita83

*ulka* gratulacje

----------


## water-sprite

> U mnie sa kamienie, u siostry kostka - w sloncu nie nawet nie staniesz bosa noga, bo tak nagrzane - poza tym, wieczorami dlugo oddaje cieplo i ciezko wysiedziec - dlatego w nowym domu bede miec drewno


każdy ma prawo wybrać to co mu bardziej pasuje. Najlepiej mieć taras nie tylko od południa lub inne miejsce, żeby się schronić przed letnim słońcem  :bye:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> każdy ma prawo wybrać to co mu bardziej pasuje. Najlepiej mieć taras nie tylko od południa lub inne miejsce, żeby się schronić przed letnim słońcem


Oczywiscie, ze masz racje i podpisuje sie pod tym dwoma recami  :smile: . Ja specjalnie szukalam projektu m.in. z zacienionymi miejscami, tarasami (jak zwal, tak zwal  :wink: ) po dwoch stronach domu (mam od poludnia i wschodu).

----------


## nita83

jakie są plusy tarasu z kostki? mi zależy na tym, żeby można było chodzić na bosaka, usiąść czy się poopalać, dzieciaki tyłkiem będą siedzieć, więc chyba jedyne rozwiązanie to drewno. Czytałam cos ostatnio o żywicy, ale nie do końca wiem "z czym ty się je".
Taras z dwóch stron jest dobrym rozwiązaniem, u mnie jest od południa, ale od wschodu mam okno w kuchni i sporo trawki, więc kto wie, czy z czasem nie powstanie tam jakiś zakątek w cieniu.

----------


## swiattt

Witam,
Mam do Was pytanie, czy do nieogrzewanej piwnicy trzeba dawać styropian, jeśli tak to jakiej grubości proponujecie? W projekcie mamy 3cm.. a jeśli nie dawać w piwnicy, to czy trzeba pierwszy strop obkleić od spodu styropianem? i jeszcze, ile dawaliście styropianu na podłogę na pierwszym stropie? z góry dzięki za podpowiedzi.

----------


## swiattt

Zachciało mi się, żeby dać w kuchni drzwi z wyjściem na taras, no i zaczęły się problemy jak to wyjście połączyć  z salonem..Balkonu nie możemy zrobić, bo mamy spadek terenu i siedzielibyśmy wysoko z 1,5m nad ziemią, wszyscy by nas widzieli co jemy hehe i my wszystkich :smile:  dlatego chemy  zrobić tylko jakiś podest i schody. Jak to zaprojektować?? Możecie coś doradzić, bo już głupieje..

----------


## water-sprite

> jakie są plusy tarasu z kostki? mi zależy na tym, żeby można było chodzić na bosaka, usiąść czy się poopalać, dzieciaki tyłkiem będą siedzieć, więc chyba jedyne rozwiązanie to drewno. Czytałam cos ostatnio o żywicy, ale nie do końca wiem "z czym ty się je".
> Taras z dwóch stron jest dobrym rozwiązaniem, u mnie jest od południa, ale od wschodu mam okno w kuchni i sporo trawki, więc kto wie, czy z czasem nie powstanie tam jakiś zakątek w cieniu.


My od wschodu mamy podcień i wyjście na taras który będzie jakby narożny, żeby wiosną czy jesienią posiedzieć w południowym słońcu. Kostka nie jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem jeśli na tarasie mają siadać dzieci, choć wcale nie mogę sobie wyobrazić siedzących na tarasie dzieci (moja czterolatka na dworze potrafi posiedzieć tylko przy piaskownicy a tej nie stawia się na tarasie). 
Jeszcze w tamtym roku myślałam o tarasie z drewna, ale wydaje mi się pracochłonny i drogi w budowie, chociaż wygląda pięknie.

----------


## Jumanji

My sobie budujemy powolutku. Plan na ten rok to wybudować piętro i zakończyć stropem lanym. Właśnie mają się ściany piętra murować  :big grin: 
Mam tylko nadzieję, że pogoda dopisze i ten plan wykonamy.

Zaczynamy myśleć o zamówieniu drewna na dach żeby wiosną zrobić SSO. 
Czy ktoś może polecić dobry tartak, gdzie drewno będzie dobrej jakości i jeszcze w atrakcyjnej cenie?
Wiem, że to tylko w Erze .... ale może jednak się uda  :big grin: 


PS Dom budujemy na śląsku - w Rudzie Śląskiej.

----------


## Arturo72

> jakie są plusy tarasu z kostki?


Tani,łatwy do wykonania,praktyczny pod wzgledem utrzymania,można chodzić na bosaka,nie trzeba odnawiać ani malować.



> Jeszcze w tamtym roku myślałam o tarasie z drewna, ale wydaje mi się pracochłonny i drogi w budowie, chociaż wygląda pięknie.


A mi się drewniany nie podoba  :wink:

----------


## autorus

ja tez już z bastowałem, realnie to max jedna kopuła, a drugą będę budował na wiosnę. Ale wersja min to były same fundamenty wiec i tak jestem bogiem   :wink:

----------


## sebastian-1979

> To jest jakis mit z tym kupowaniem materialow w zime - chodzi o ceny materialy na sciany - przed budowa porownywalem ceny z marca, maja, czerwca i roznic zasadnyczych nie bylo.


Zgadzam się!
Nie ma różnicy.. W lato są takie same ceny jak w zimę chyba, że np. stal idzie do góry i są hurtownie co mają "stary: towar zakupiony przed podwyżkami i tak samo jest z obniżaniem cen. Jak się kupi towar zakupiony jeszcze po wysokich cenach to wiadomo, że drożej się go sprzedaje. Znam dobrą hurtownię z materiałami budowlanymi i wszelką stalą w Jaworznie co mają dobre ceny więc jakby ktoś potrzebował to podam na priv.

----------


## aksuda

> Zachciało mi się, żeby dać w kuchni drzwi z wyjściem na taras, no i zaczęły się problemy jak to wyjście połączyć  z salonem..Balkonu nie możemy zrobić, bo mamy spadek terenu i siedzielibyśmy wysoko z 1,5m nad ziemią, wszyscy by nas widzieli co jemy hehe i my wszystkich dlatego chemy  zrobić tylko jakiś podest i schody. Jak to zaprojektować?? Możecie coś doradzić, bo już głupieje..


My mamy podobny problem z różnicą terenu dlatego chyba zrezygnujemy z typowego tarasu przed domem na rzecz dużej altany. :roll eyes:  Oczywiście kawka o poranku przed domkiem musi być , więc robimy zejście (kilka schodków ze dwa lub trzy) i taki malusieńki "tarasik" z kostki na mały stolik i dwa krzesełka  :smile:  gości będziemy przyjmować w altanie :ohmy:

----------


## Yaa

> Czy ktoś może polecić dobry tartak, gdzie drewno będzie dobrej jakości i jeszcze w atrakcyjnej cenie?
> .


Alicja Dąbrowska, Mariusz Dąbrowski, 
TARTAK „DREWLUX”, Seredzice 503, Iłża, tel. 500 101 976, 502 781 550, e-mail:
[email protected]

atrakcyjne ceny z transportem
ja u nich kupowalam swoja wiezbe

----------


## water-sprite

> My sobie budujemy powolutku. Plan na ten rok to wybudować piętro i zakończyć stropem lanym. Właśnie mają się ściany piętra murować


No to mogę Cię pocieszyć, my budujemy jeszcze wolniej. W tym roku tylko fundament i przyłącze wod.-kan. Ściany piętra i strop to niby szybka praca, ale jesienią wszystko uzależnione jest od pogody. Oby słoneczko świeciło do końca listopada   :smile:  

Zmieniając temat, czy w Waszych miastach biurokracja jest równie silnie rozbudowana? Czy Urząd miejski w Radomiu ma swoje własne przepisy mające na celu zmiechęcać inwestorów?
 Najbardziej zdumiewa mnie fakt przenoszenia coraz większych stert dokumentów z pokoju do pokoju, a na każdym biurku stoi komputer. Kiedy będzie można zacząć je wykorzystywać? Tyle kasy na ty poszło z naszych kieszeni, a nadal wszystko odbywa się tak jak 20 lat temu. A archiwa rozrastają się...   :bash:

----------


## bluenet

> Zmieniając temat, czy w Waszych miastach biurokracja jest równie silnie rozbudowana? Czy Urząd miejski w Radomiu ma swoje własne przepisy mające na celu zmiechęcać inwestorów?


Wczoraj odebrałem pozwolenie na budowę. Równo po 2 tygodniach od złożenia dokumentów.

----------


## bury_kocur

Cóż, ja w tym samym urzędzie czekałam 1,5 m-ca. Może to zależy od pory roku - jesienią mniej budów rusza  :smile:

----------


## bluenet

> Cóż, ja w tym samym urzędzie czekałam 1,5 m-ca. Może to zależy od pory roku - jesienią mniej budów rusza


zaoszczędziłem pracy urzędnikowi dołączając kilka dokumentów które on by musiał sam załatwić albo wystosować do mnie pismo o dołączenie (np. opinia Archeologa).

----------


## bury_kocur

Ooo... a ode mnie nikt nie chciał tego w ogóle. Będziemy mieszkać o rzut beretem, a jednak inne plany, z tego wynika. Ale też nieścisłości załatwiałam od ręki, na telefon przyłaziłam od razu i było z głowy. Jednakże uczciwie przyznaję, że sterta dokumentów do PnB była na wiosnę imponująca. Byłam daleko "w kolejce", więc w ciągu 2 tygodni moje papiery nawet nie były ruszone pewnie  :wink:

----------


## Jumanji

> Zmieniając temat, czy w Waszych miastach biurokracja jest równie silnie rozbudowana? Czy Urząd miejski w Radomiu ma swoje własne przepisy mające na celu zmiechęcać inwestorów?
>  Najbardziej zdumiewa mnie fakt przenoszenia coraz większych stert dokumentów z pokoju do pokoju, a na każdym biurku stoi komputer. Kiedy będzie można zacząć je wykorzystywać? Tyle kasy na ty poszło z naszych kieszeni, a nadal wszystko odbywa się tak jak 20 lat temu. A archiwa rozrastają się...


Wszędzie jest tak samo.
Kiedyś te papiery nosili, teraz już mają wózki żeby je wozić bo tak dużo ich mają  :WTF:

----------


## autorus

U mnie na prędkość załatwiania spraw nie narzekam, było ok. Nawet nikt nie czepiał się bryły budynku. Także moi sa ok  :smile:   Tj Grodzisk Mazowiecki  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> U mnie na prędkość załatwiania spraw nie narzekam, było ok. Nawet nikt nie czepiał się bryły budynku. Także moi sa ok   Tj Grodzisk Mazowiecki


Uważaj bo jak skończysz to będą pielgrzymki z urzędu żeby twoje dzieło podziwiać :big grin:

----------


## autorus

jest taka możliwość   :smile:   Ale na razie mam doczynienia z samymi osobami życzliwymi. A ja chodzę w krawacie, a wiadomo klient w krawacie jest mniej awanturujący się  :wink:

----------


## water-sprite

> A ja chodzę w krawacie, a wiadomo klient w krawacie jest mniej awanturujący się


O, właśnie, czasem czuję się jak w komedii Bareji.
Od złożenia dokumentów o wydanie warunków zabudowy do odebrania PnB minęło raptem półroku. Głównie z winy UM, od którego kupiliśmy w przetargu działkę z drogą dojazdową, którą na drogę nie zdążyli przekształcić choć od ogłoszenia pierwszego przetargu minęło 4 lata  :jaw drop:  
Teraz przechodzimy przez formalności związane z uzyskaniem pozwolenia na zajęcie pasa drogowego i budowę sieci wod. i kan. - jest jeszcze ciekawiej. Ogólnie panuje zasada: przynieś co tylko masz, my ci powiemy czego jeszcze brakuje. A przez tel. ciężko uzyskać informacje bo Panie nie wiedzą o co chodzi  :bash:

----------


## autorus

:jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:

----------


## radmag87

hej, chwalę się u nas mury juz stoją, teraz czeka nas zbrojenie stropu. Oby pogoda dopisała bo zaczyna się cos psuć. U nas z dokumentami w miarę sprawnie, pozwolenie na budowę - standardowo 3m-ce. U nas jeszcze w leśnictwie trzeba było pozwolenia na wycinkę drzew załatwić, to tam się zeszło sporo czasu, ale taka śmieszna anegdotka ze jak mąż pojechał po dokumenty to tak były precyzyjnie zrobione ze dwa drzewa zostały mi w domu i poprawienie dokumentu trwało około 30min.  Polska !!

----------


## R&K

pogodą naprawdę nie ma się co martwić !! właśnie sprawdziłem w swoim dzienniku - my zaczęliśmy murowanie dokładnie 18 października rok temu 
tak więc jak się chce to się zdąży do zimy dużo zrobić

----------


## [email protected]

Czy ma ktoś  z Was kredyt w PKO BP lub w BGŻ????  Byliśmy dziś w 3 bankach i te dwa najbardziej przypadły nam do gustu w kwestii " nie wymyślania" i nie wyłudzenia od nas zaciągnięcia większych kwot.     :wink:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Czy ma ktoś  z Was kredyt w PKO BP lub w BGŻ????  Byliśmy dziś w 3 bankach i te dwa najbardziej przypadły nam do gustu w kwestii " nie wymyślania" i nie wyłudzenia od nas zaciągnięcia większych kwot.


Ja mam w PKO BP, jestem zadowolony, jak na razie, budowy nie musze rozliczać fakturami ani innymi bzdurami, po prostu postępy na budowie są istotne, a pani w Banku chyba mi wierzy na słowo że budowa idzie, bo od wiosny nikogo tam nie było a już połowa kredytu uruchomiona.
Jak słyszę jak w innych bankach np. ING , albo nordea (na przykładzie mojego kumpla to bym mógł książkę napisać na temat tego drugiego banku) ludziom wstrzymują kredyt, bo zdaniem jakiegoś barana z banku kwota udzielonego kredytu nie ma pokrycia w fakurach albo w postępach w budowie, to mnie szlak zalewa, jak można w takim banku brać kredyt.

----------


## aksuda

My też mamy kredyt w PKO BP jednak u nas przed każdą kolejna transzą przyjeżdża pan na budowę i określa postępy budowy, jedyny problem to jest taki ,że za każdą taka wizytę muszę zapłaci 200zł.

----------


## [email protected]

> My też mamy kredyt w PKO BP jednak u nas przed każdą kolejna transzą przyjeżdża pan na budowę i określa postępy budowy, jedyny problem to jest taki ,że za każdą taka wizytę muszę zapłaci 200zł.





A nam dziś Pani powiedziala, że wizyty kosztują 150 :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Słuchajcie a macie jakiś sposób na wyliczenie "ceny" dachu?? sporządzamy kosztorys i przygotowuję dane dla kier. budowy ale nie mam zielonego pojęcia jak wyliczyć koszta dachu. Dodam, że będzie blachodachówka- bo tańsza a metraż dachu okolo 270 m
Czy macie także jakiś przelicznik na okna PCV?? byliście po wycene do kosztorysu czy liczyliscie jakoś tak mniej wiecej???

----------


## bury_kocur

Ja liczyłam tak mniej więcej - ale to nie jest dobra metoda  :wink: . Akurat dach i okna w sumie wyszły mi zgodnie z założeniami, ale rozpatrując łącznie - dach wyszedł parę tys mniej niż zakładałam, okna parę tys więcej. Więc lepiej się jednak oprzeć na wycenach. Dach można wyliczyć osobiście mając zestawienie więźby, cenę blachy, rynien i tych innych rzeczy, natomiast okna - trzeba się przejść po paru salonach i zebrać oferty.

----------


## maggs1

> Czy ma ktoś  z Was kredyt w PKO BP lub w BGŻ????  Byliśmy dziś w 3 bankach i te dwa najbardziej przypadły nam do gustu w kwestii " nie wymyślania" i nie wyłudzenia od nas zaciągnięcia większych kwot.


Jak widzę to większość ma z PKO BP i jest zadowolona, a ja jestem bardzo niezadowolony bo już spłacam same odsetki a później będzie jeszcze więcej do spłaty  :smile:  .. U mnie też wizyta rzeczoznawcy to 150zł i jak do tej pory bez problemów, nie licząc że był błąd w projekcie i była różnica w projekcie chyba o pół m2 ! :smile:  :wink: 
POzdrawiam
Odnośnie kosztorysu to przyjąłem procentowy znaleziony gdzieś w sieci, ale najlepiej chyba jest początkowe koszty prac przewymiarować aby potem nie mieć problemów, ale to jest moje zdanie.

----------


## budowlanka11

> Blachodachówka nie do końca jest tańsza od dachówki


A, to z jakiego powodu? Zawsze myślałam, że jest tańsza  :wink:

----------


## rafus12

A ja wlasnie uruchomilem pierwsza transze kredytu w DB, da
I najlepsze warunki i uruchamianie transz najprostsze. U mnie bylo tak ze wnioski byly do trzech bankow z najlepsza obecnie oferta tj nordea, DB oraz Millenium. Po decyzji pozytywnej we wszystkich byla negocjacja kto da lepsza oferte. Wszystko prowadzil Pan Bartosz Steczek - doradca Muratora.
Dla mnie bajka - juz ci zreszta polecalem kontakt z doradca Muratora.
Rafus

----------


## kupiecjudex

Akurat Norde i Millenium  to bym omijał baaaaaardzo dużym łukiem.
Oferta ofertą wszystko cacy jazda się zaczyna jak podpiszesz umowę, wtedy to już nie jest cacy ani śmiesznie, a potem trzeba refinansować kredyt w innym banku i suma sumarum rewelki nie ma.

----------


## Danonki

> U mnie na prędkość załatwiania spraw nie narzekam, było ok. Nawet nikt nie czepiał się bryły budynku. Także moi sa ok   Tj Grodzisk Mazowiecki


o, a ja mam czasem ciekawie w tym moim Grodzisku Maz (gdzie domek buduję i mieszkam od dziecka) - w zeszłym roku czekałam ok 70dni na PnB, były różne śmieszne akcje itd. Skierniewice dość blisko, może jak skończysz to wpadnę do ciebie na herbatkę  :wink: 

My mamy kredyt w NOBLE bank i jesteśmy zadowoleni. W naszej sytuacji większość banków mogło nie dać nam kredytu, Ci dali i jak do tej pory jesteśmy zadowoleni ze współpracy.

I ogłaszam, że mamy nareszcie SSZ! od 2 dni  :smile:  brama garażowa w końcu założona (tylko jej brakowało).
Jutro natomiast ekipa kończy elewacje (na razie bez podbitki: mamy ocieplony styropianem grafitowym 15cm, tynki, cokół, kominy).
Poza tym zakupiliśmy część mebli i sprzętów do kuchni. Już 3 szafki złożone  :smile: 
i powoli wnosimy meble i domowe akcesoria

----------


## Daruśka

Blachodachówka jest tańsza! Niestety niektórym ubzdurało się, że jeśli chcą zadeskować cały dach do blacho- lub samej dachówki, to różnica jest niewielka... Nic bardziej mylnego. Ja mam dach z gontu, ale znajomi robią dach o pow. 450 m2 z najlepszej blachodachówki  z połyskiem i oszczędzają na tym 50 tys. w stosunku do dachówki. Kwota mówi sama za siebie :smile:

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## plusfoto

Ale mówicie tylko o materiale czy zrobocizną

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## maggs1

> Blachodachówka jest tańsza! Niestety niektórym ubzdurało się, że jeśli chcą zadeskować cały dach do blacho- lub samej dachówki, to różnica jest niewielka... Nic bardziej mylnego. Ja mam dach z gontu, ale znajomi robią dach o pow. 450 m2 z najlepszej blachodachówki  z połyskiem i oszczędzają na tym 50 tys. w stosunku do dachówki. Kwota mówi sama za siebie


Pełne deskowanie do blachodachówki czy dachówki nie jest konieczne (pomijając wyjątki), u mnie koszt blachodachówki wyszedł około 4tyś. mniej niż dachówka ceramiczna -dach czterospadowy. Gdybym wybrał blachę z górnej półki to wyszłoby drożej niż dachówka. Oczywiście dochodzi jeszcze konstrukcja dachu i robocizna, co ma wpływ na ogólny koszt dachu.
50 tyś. oszczędności na 450m2, to mi wychodzi ponad 100zł/m2, musiała być wzięta bardzo droga dachówka do porównania np u mnie gdybym chciał tyle zaoszczędzić na m2 to ktoś musiałby mi dopłacić za to, że miałby mi położyć blachodachówkę -kurcze jakbym nie miał już położonej dachówki to bym skorzystał  :smile: . Pozdrawiam

----------


## R&K

tak właśnie ludzie budują , ktoś gdzieś powiedział że coś jest drogie i że oszczędność to 50 tyś - śmiech na sali ....
zarówno w blachodachówce jak i dachówce są produkty tańsze i droższe 
koledzy dokładnie podali jak to wygląda cenowo - więc to po prostu nierealne !!!!
każdy niech liczy dokładnie i sprawdza - nawet dla czystej ciekawości dla porównania by utwierdzić się w swoim wyborze  

dodam tylko że blachodachówka nawet jeśli ma 25 lat gwarancji to w skali  50-60 lat najprwdopodobniej 2x dach trzeba będzie kryć 
przy dachówce takiej potrzeby nie będzie

oczywiście więźba dachowa jest konkretniejsza tz grubsza i droższa , ale dach jest też sztywniejszy i samą dachówką lepiej dociążony co przy poddaszu użytkowym ma znaczenie 

widziałem fotki gdzie po pierwszym sezonie obróbki kominiarskie zostały 10 cm wyżej niż dach ... tyle pod śniegiem siadła konstrukcja dachu

----------


## rafus12

Arturo,
Podajeaz ceny z ksiezyca. Ja za 278 m2 dachu na dachowke wydale, 17 tys. Ale po uwzglednieniu calej reszty tj elementy kramcowe, laty, kontrlaty, orrynnowanie, olna dachowe itp to sam material kosztowal 40 tys. Robocizna niewiele mniej.

----------


## maggs1

> Arturo,
> Podajeaz ceny z ksiezyca. Ja za 278 m2 dachu na dachowke wydale, 17 tys. Ale po uwzglednieniu calej reszty tj elementy kramcowe, laty, kontrlaty, orrynnowanie, olna dachowe itp to sam material kosztowal 40 tys. Robocizna niewiele mniej.


Gdybyś krył blachodachówką też musiałbyś  zrobić rynny i okna itp., dlatego każdy dach należy przeliczyć indywidualnie, bo ceny robocizny też są różne. Jak dla mnie ceny podawane przez Arturo nie są z księżyca, bardziej oszczędność 50tyś. na zamianie dachówki na blachodachówkę jest jak z księżyca. Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafus12

Arturo, maggs1,
Macie racje, popatrzylem na rozliczenie dachu i faktycznie kwota 17 tys to jest cena calego materialu ceramicznego. Reszta i tak bylaby do poniesienia z blachodachowka.
Ja to do dzis mie moge dojsc do siebie z kosztami dachu stad taki bagaz emocjonalny :sad:

----------


## [email protected]

Witajcie bocianki :wink:  

U mnie duże zmiany, bardzo duże. Pierwsze to przeprowadzka ze stancji do rodziców w celach zaoszczędzenia w czasie budowy. Teraz mamy w trójkę jeden pokoik i nic więcej  :sad:   Ogólnie załamka. Musimy do następnej gwiazdki mieszkać już na swoim
W tym tygodniu oddajemy wnioski i wszelkie inne papierzyska do banków.

----------


## bury_kocur

Panda, to dobrze - taka sytuacja zdopinguje Was do szybszej budowy  :big grin:  A jaka będzie radość z przeprowadzki! Ho ho! Myślę, że większa niż u innych  :smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

Witam wszystkich  :wink:  chwile mnie nie było ale juz nadrobie stracony czas proszę poradzcie mi czy zamówic okna teraz jeśli mam zamiar wstawić je na wiosne czy poprostu poczekac z wyceną i zamówieniem

----------


## ewastudio1

Myśle ze mogłabym zrobić wyceny w kilku firmach i podjąć decyzje a jakie wogule polecacie okna myślałam o 3szybowych ale mam duże przeszklenia i boje się o to że mogą się opuścić  mam racje?

----------


## maggs1

> Witam wszystkich  chwile mnie nie było ale juz nadrobie stracony czas proszę poradzcie mi czy zamówic okna teraz jeśli mam zamiar wstawić je na wiosne czy poprostu poczekac z wyceną i zamówieniem


Ja osobiście bym poczekał i nie robił nawet wycen, bo co jak później będą droższe  :wink:  , a na poważnie to chyba najlepiej w grudniu lub styczniu kupować okna.

----------


## Danonki

> Witajcie bocianki 
> 
> U mnie duże zmiany, bardzo duże. Pierwsze to przeprowadzka ze stancji do rodziców w celach zaoszczędzenia w czasie budowy. Teraz mamy w trójkę jeden pokoik i nic więcej   Ogólnie załamka. Musimy do następnej gwiazdki mieszkać już na swoim
> W tym tygodniu oddajemy wnioski i wszelkie inne papierzyska do banków.


u nas podobna sytuacja, z tym że od półtora roku mieszkamy u mojej siostry i mamy dwa pokoje na 4 osoby (jeden maluteńki, tzw graciarnia)  :wink: 
i fakt, zaoszczędziliśmy na tym sporo (wcześniej wynajmowaliśmy mieszkanko), ale jednak nie było i nie jest to dość wygodne i nas to tylko zmobilizowało i zmotywowało aby jak najszybciej się pobudować i wykończyć.
Na chwilę obecną w budowanym domku na parterze, mamy już wniesione część mebli (wersalka, kilka szafek), mąż właśnie kuchnie składa (dzisiaj wyciął w blacie otwór na zlew itd) - jutro lub we wtorek może skończy. W zasadzie zostanie nam tylko łazienka aby się wprowadzić co mamy nadzieje że nastąpi na dniach  :smile:  (niecałe 7 miesięcy od zaczęcia budowy)
Poza tym Pchełka z elewacją wygląda super! sygnaturę niebawem uaktualnię oraz wrzucę świeże fotki do dziennika ale to już nie dzisiaj.
Brama garażowa również wygląda i sprawuje się wyśmienicie.

----------


## Danonki

> Panda, to dobrze - taka sytuacja zdopinguje Was do szybszej budowy  A jaka będzie radość z przeprowadzki! Ho ho! Myślę, że większa niż u innych


potwierdzam w 100%!
My najchętniej już teraz, nawet bez łazienki byśmy się wprowadzali  :wink:  co z tego że nie ma np listew przypodłogowych, ważne że jest gdzie spać, zjeść, dzieci mają się gdzie bawić, a my z mężem mamy w końcu upragniona intymność hihi - najważniejsze że się jest u siebie, a to doping bardzo duży

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

> Witajcie bocianki 
> 
> U mnie duże zmiany, bardzo duże. Pierwsze to przeprowadzka ze stancji do rodziców w celach zaoszczędzenia w czasie budowy. Teraz mamy w trójkę jeden pokoik i nic więcej   Ogólnie załamka. Musimy do następnej gwiazdki mieszkać już na swoim
> W tym tygodniu oddajemy wnioski i wszelkie inne papierzyska do banków.


Dacie radę  :smile:  my po sprzedaniu mieszkania  mieszkamy już równo rok u rodziców razem z babcią - nas trójka + pies w m3 - i budujemy jak szaleni - byle szybciej  :smile:   taka sytuacja to najlepszy motywator heheh ..nie dojesz byle szybciej do przodu. W sobotę już kupiliśmy pierwsze płytki do domku - radocha co nie miara bo już widzę światełko w tunelu  :smile:  życzę powodzenia i pozdrawiam

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Ja osobiście bym poczekał i nie robił nawet wycen, bo co jak później będą droższe  , a na poważnie to chyba najlepiej w grudniu lub styczniu kupować okna.


Wlasnie dzisiaj bylismy w oknoplast: ma nam Pan wyslac wycene, ale z zamowieniem kazal sie wstrzymac do polowy listopada, bo od wtedy beda promocje....oczywiscie i tak wczesniej musi przyjechac na pomiar  :smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

Jakie waszym zdaniem okna są godne uwagi chodzi mi o drewniane

----------


## kupiecjudex

Kupiłem Sokółkę, ale rozważałem też Gebauera. Nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłem, montaż na wiosnę.
Plusy i minusy okien drewnianych są ogólnie znane.
Obie firmy oferują kompleksową usługę, u mnie jest montaż w warstwie ocieplenia co przy gabarytach tych okien i 3 szybowym pakiecie daje duży ciężar okien, musi to być więc dobrze zrobione. Sokółka przekonała mnie montażem, jeśli chodzi o same okna to Gebauer bardziej mnie przekonuje. Ale okna to nie wszystko, zwłaszcza że pakiety szybowe i tak wszyscy mają te same.
Może padło u mnie na Sokółkę też dlatego że rewelacyjne wrażenie wywarł na mnie salon na Bartyckiej w Warszawie, obsługa, kontakt - rewelacja.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

az milo patrzec jak powolutku wasze domki zaczynaja wygladac jak domki, z dachem, oknami itp itd. wszytskim razem i kazdemu z osobna gratuluje. u nas niestety w takim tempie sie nie da... nadal ukladam, zbroje, szaluje strop. planujemy zalanie go na 2 listopada... oby tylko dopisala wzglednie pogoda. 

cholenie, ale to naprawde cholernie zazdrosze wam wszystkim majacym juz dach... w glebi ducha licze na lagodna zime gdzie tak w drugiej polowie lutego, aby w grudniu lub styczniu i u nas dach polozyc... moze sie uda. moze... chociaz ciezko jest...

----------


## ewastudio1

Dasz rade napewno i pogoda dopisze  :wink:  cierpliwośc to podstawa w budowaniu  domu i nie tylko...

----------


## ewastudio1

Chyba w branży okien w tym momencie  niema za dużo pracy przedstawiciele odwiedzają budujace sie domki i namawiają na swój  produkt ...niezły pomysł ale to świadczy chyba o tym że BRAK PRACY w danej firmie jest   mam racje?

----------


## bury_kocur

E, nie, to raczej świadczy o istnieniu konkurencji i o coraz śmielszych poczynaniach marketingowych. Ja już dostałam parę ulotek, listów, a nawet jeden bardzo ładny pakiet reklamowy w fajnej teczce A4 (jedyna rzecz, która nie poszła do kosza  :big grin: ), i to nie tylko z branży okiennej. No i dzwonił jeden chłopak, że chciałby pomóc na budowie, coś dorobić - i mimo, że nie zatrudnimy już nikogo, bo będziemy po montażu okien do końca tyrać sami  :wink: , to jego przedsiębiorczość na mnie zrobiła wrażenie. Zapisałam nawet nr telefonu - jego jednego byłabym skłonna spośród tych reklamodawców zatrudnić  :smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

Co sądzicie o blachodachówce plannia regola zastanawiamy sie właśnie nad jej kupnem słyszałam że jest z niej bardzo mały odpad i jakość jest dobra ale może ktoś sie wypowie kto troche wiecej sie zna niz ja :wink:

----------


## rafus12

Eee tam, mozna kupic teraz okna - ja tak zrobilem. Tylko nie robic wycen w grudniu lub styczniu :wink:

----------


## marta&robert

Witajcie po dłuuugiej przerwie!

Widzę, że budujecie dzielnie. MY TEŻ.  :big grin:  Wreszcie mam się czym pochwalić!! Zaczęliśmy pod koniec sierpnia, w tym momencie mamy ściany na parterze i strop czekający na zalanie za dwa dni. 
Mamy umówionego dekarza, mam więc nadzieję, że będą pieniążki i zamkniemy dom dachem w tym roku. 

Kurcze, strasznie się cieszę. Bardzo długo na to czekałam, a teraz czuję się szczęśliwa ilekroć spaceruję po moim DOMU.  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> Eee tam, mozna kupic teraz okna - ja tak zrobilem. Tylko nie robic wycen w grudniu lub styczniu


Ja też zamówiłem okna i żadnych wycen więcej nie zamierzam robić  :smile: . Pozdrawiam

----------


## maggs1

> Co sądzicie o blachodachówce plannia regola zastanawiamy sie właśnie nad jej kupnem słyszałam że jest z niej bardzo mały odpad i jakość jest dobra ale może ktoś sie wypowie kto troche wiecej sie zna niz ja


Nie jestem znawcą i jak dla mnie to bardzo fajna, tylko ta cena -zastanów się nad dachówką ceramiczną. Pozdrawiam

----------


## nita83

*marta i robert* jak miło znowu Cię widzieć! Gratuluję!

W sprawie okien, to również plan był taki żeby wstrzymac się do grudnia i poszekać na promocje posezonowe, ale nie wytrzymałam i już teraz porobiłam kilka wycen. Na szczęście mieszczą się w przewidywaniach. Poczekam z ostateczną decyzją do grudnia i wtedy ponegocjuję. Co dziwne, wczoraj Pan  z jednej powiedzmy zaprzyjaźnionej firmy poradził, że okna najlepiej kupić w lutym, ze względu na lepsze promocje. hmm

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## justyska

Czy macie może w swoich planach okna rogowe/narożne? Jak z ich dostępnością i ceną? Zastanawiam się, czy wychodzą dużo drożej niż zwykłe. Byłam póki co w jednej tylko hurtowni i w ogóle takich okien nie posiadają...

----------


## Danonki

to i ja się pochwalę swoją elewacją  :smile:  (bez dachu, podbitki, skończonego tarasu i wejścia do domu - bo to będzie później, możliwe że wiosna-lato 2013). Te same foty dałam w sygnaturze, którą również uaktualniam. 





PS. w domu już stoi m.in. lodówka, pralka, łóżko i regał dzieci, nasze szafki, wersalka, góra zabawek, część sprzętów RTV, kuchenne akcesoria, podłączona jest zmywarka i działa zlew oraz umywalka w garażu przy kotle. Szafki kuchenne prawie złożone.

----------


## ewastudio1

> Nie jestem znawcą i jak dla mnie to bardzo fajna, tylko ta cena -zastanów się nad dachówką ceramiczną. Pozdrawiam


Też tak myślałam ale to duze obciażenie  a mamy dość rozłozysty dach  i chyba zostaniemy przy blachodachówce zresztą do naszego domku chyba bardziej będzie pasowała blachodachówka

----------


## maggs1

> Też tak myślałam ale to duze obciażenie  a mamy dość rozłozysty dach  i chyba zostaniemy przy blachodachówce zresztą do naszego domku chyba bardziej będzie pasowała blachodachówka


Też się tym martwiłem bo mam dość duży dach o kącie nachylenia około 20 stopni i wybrałem ciężką dachówkę siriusa, nie robiłem też pełnego deskowania (choć wiele osób mi doradzało). Wybrałem dobrą z dużym doświadczeniem ekipę do dachu (porobili dodatkowe wzmocnienia konstrukcji) i mam nadzieję, że będzie wszystko dobrze.
Każdy musi wybrać sam co mu się podoba i co chce mieć na swoim dachu, z blachodachówek mi podoba się też ruuki finnera. Pozdrawiam i życzę trafnych wyborów.

Danonki -gratuluje, super się prezentuje Wasz domek, elewacja -rewelacja  :smile:

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## GraMar

> to i ja się pochwalę swoją elewacją  (bez dachu, podbitki, skończonego tarasu i wejścia do domu - bo to będzie później, możliwe że wiosna-lato 2013). Te same foty dałam w sygnaturze, którą również uaktualniam. 
> .


Piękny i zgrabne Twój domek i gratuluję zacięcia. Pozdrawiam i życzę wspaniałego zamieszkiwania.

----------


## kronos85

> Gdzie kupowaliście rynny na Górnym Śląsku?
> Jakie rynny macie? PCV, stalowe, tytan....?
> Ile płaciliście za rynny? Potrzebuje około 30mb+spusty...



Marley  PCV kolor czarny   :Smile:   a tak prezentują sie na dachu  :

----------


## water-sprite

maggs1  jaka konkretnie to dachówka? Masz może jakieś zdjęcia dachu? Pytam bo też mam kąt nachylenia dachu 18 stopni, w projekcie blacha z zaznaczeniem, że za mały kąt aby zastosować dachówkę ale więźba zaprojektowana pod pokrycie ciężkie czyli dachówkę. Do tej pory myślałam, że jestem skazana na blachę, jednak Twój post przywrócił mi nadzieję.  :big lol:  
Danonki - rewelacja, jestem pod wrażeniem prędkości, dom fajnie się prezentuje  :yes:

----------


## maggs1

> maggs1  jaka konkretnie to dachówka? Masz może jakieś zdjęcia dachu? Pytam bo też mam kąt nachylenia dachu 18 stopni, w projekcie blacha z zaznaczeniem, że za mały kąt aby zastosować dachówkę ale więźba zaprojektowana pod pokrycie ciężkie czyli dachówkę. Do tej pory myślałam, że jestem skazana na blachę, jednak Twój post przywrócił mi nadzieję.  
> Danonki - rewelacja, jestem pod wrażeniem prędkości, dom fajnie się prezentuje


Ja mam sirius 13 ceramiczna Monier Brass i najmniejszy kąt zalecany dla niej to 22 stopnie, ale najmniejszy dopuszczalny to już 10stopni, są dachówki dla których najmniejszy zalecany kąt to 16 stopni musisz poszukać i poczytać instrukcje (http://www.monier.pl/fileadmin/bu-fi...amika_2012.pdf strona 5 i 7) np Rubin 13V zalecana już od 16stopni, http://www.monier.pl/produkty/dachow...amber-12v.html też jest od 16 i wiele innych z innych firm. Ja w projekcie kąt dachu mam 20 stopni,a nad tarasem mniej i w projekcie był sirius 13, fotki dachu. Pozdrawiam

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## maggs1

Dzięki, rynny stalowe Niagara 125 ceglasta, PCV mi odradzano bo podobno potrafią przeciekać i niektóre tracą kolor. pozdrawiam

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## maggs1

Na fakturze nie mam wyodrębnionych pozycji, tylko mam łączną fakturę z usługą i nie mam rozbite co ile kosztowało. Ale mam jakąś wycenę z kwietnia i moim zdaniem to szukaj dalej  :smile:  bo u mnie dużo więcej niż 30mb a cena niższa.

----------


## plusfoto

Ładne dachy macie ale u mnie i tak będzie pełne deskowanie i gont.

----------


## [email protected]

> Ładne dachy macie ale u mnie i tak będzie pełne deskowanie i gont.


Zastanow się, ja miałam wior osikowy, nie wiem czy to samo masz na mysli, ale NIGDY  WIECEJ

----------


## plusfoto

A nie nie - będzie bitumiczny. Człowiek już czasem gada skrótami a potem się dzieje.

----------


## KRISTEL

Teraz przyszła na mnie pora.Uwaga,chwalę się!!!Efekt pracy mojego M,wykonana ,,własnymi ręcami,, :roll eyes:

----------


## kupiecjudex

KRISTEL a z czego budujecie, wygląda jak ceramika ale te ciemne przebarwienia to co to, nie widziałem jeszcze takich pustaków.

----------


## KRISTEL

> kristel a z czego budujecie, wygląda jak ceramika ale te ciemne przebarwienia to co to, nie widziałem jeszcze takich pustaków.


pustak ceramiczny jopek,

----------


## maggs1

> Teraz przyszła na mnie pora.Uwaga,chwalę się!!!Efekt pracy mojego M,wykonana ,,własnymi ręcami,,Załącznik 143958Załącznik 143959Załącznik 143961Załącznik 143960


No jest się czym chwalić i jak jeszcze własnymi siłami to tym bardziej. Komin z czego jest zrobiony?

A te przebarwienia, to pewnie pustaki były o zdrowaśkę za długo w piecu  :smile:

----------


## KRISTEL

komin systemowy Tona ,oklejony łupkiem szarogłazowym,a co do pustaka to zdrowaśka mu nie zaszkodziła,jest twardy jak dzwon i w bardzo korzystnej cenie .

----------


## ewastudio1

> Ja mam sirius 13 ceramiczna Monier Brass i najmniejszy kąt zalecany dla niej to 22 stopnie, ale najmniejszy dopuszczalny to już 10stopni, są dachówki dla których najmniejszy zalecany kąt to 16 stopni musisz poszukać i poczytać instrukcje (http://www.monier.pl/fileadmin/bu-fi...amika_2012.pdf strona 5 i 7) np Rubin 13V zalecana już od 16stopni, http://www.monier.pl/produkty/dachow...amber-12v.html też jest od 16 i wiele innych z innych firm. Ja w projekcie kąt dachu mam 20 stopni,a nad tarasem mniej i w projekcie był sirius 13, fotki dachu. Pozdrawiam


Piękny domek gratulacje chyba dużo przestrzeni  w domu bedzie

----------


## [email protected]

Wy jesteście BOCIANKI 2012 a nam bocian przyniesie maleństwo :wink:  :wink:  Mamy synka Jeremiaszka (1,5 roku) a w brzuszku rośnie drugie, ach teraz to juz MUSIMY ten domek wybudować :wink:  

Ale pojawił się problem bank doczepia się do pow. użytkowej budynku (rodzina na swoim) twierdzi, że jest większa niżeli wyliczył projektant i architekt :sad:  Jak ja lubię kłopoty :sad:

----------


## water-sprite

maggs1 dzięki za odpowiedź, w takim razie na pewno będę rozglądać się za dachówką, ale to dopiero w przyszłym roku jak dobrze pójdzie. Ładnie Twój dach się prezentuje.

----------


## dusiaka

> maggs1  jaka konkretnie to dachówka? Masz może jakieś zdjęcia dachu? Pytam bo też mam kąt nachylenia dachu 18 stopni, w projekcie blacha z zaznaczeniem, że za mały kąt aby zastosować dachówkę ale więźba zaprojektowana pod pokrycie ciężkie czyli dachówkę. Do tej pory myślałam, że jestem skazana na blachę, jednak Twój post przywrócił mi nadzieję.


*water-sprite* - a może spodoba się Wam niemiecki Nelksamp? Model Nibra F7 - do dużych dachów, min.18stopni nachylenia. Bardzo duże dachówki. U nas wyglądają tak: 





> Wy jesteście BOCIANKI 2012 a nam bocian przyniesie maleństwo Mamy synka Jeremiaszka (1,5 roku) a w brzuszku rośnie drugie, ach teraz to juz MUSIMY ten domek wybudować 
> 
> Ale pojawił się problem bank doczepia się do pow. użytkowej budynku (rodzina na swoim) twierdzi, że jest większa niżeli wyliczył projektant i architekt Jak ja lubię kłopoty


*panda-*gratulacje  :hug:  Jest motywacja, teraz spokojnie trzeba poszukać rozwiązania problemów z bankiem - może inny bank inaczej policzy pow. użytkową. Z tym bywa różnie- w moim garaż liczony był jako użytkowa, a wiem, że w innych bankach nie byłby pow. użytkową.

----------


## maggs1

KRISTEL -bardzo fajnie wygląda ten łupek na kominie,
 ewastudio1 -dzięki, przestrzeni w domu nie będzie ale taki projekt chcieliśmy (http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...-i,192,0,0.htm tu możesz zobaczyć rozkład pomieszczeń)
[email protected] -gratulacje, mam nadzieję, że nowy członek rodziny ma swój kącik w nowym domu  :smile: , a problemami się nie przejmujcie, poczytaj trochę forum i na pewno znajdziesz wyjście, albo trzeba zmienić przeznaczenie jakiegoś pomieszczenia albo dokładnie sprawdzić wysokość pomieszczeń na poddaszu, albo jeszcze coś innego

----------


## nita83

*pando*  gratulacje!

----------


## goshia7

*panda*  gratulacje również i ode mnie  :wink:   to już dzisiaj druga taka wiadomość  :smile:  Super  :hug:

----------


## bury_kocur

Ode mnie też gratulacje,* panda*! Jak już się buduje dom, trzeba go racjonalnie wykorzystać, czyli zaludnić  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> Wy jesteście BOCIANKI 2012 a nam bocian przyniesie maleństwo Mamy synka Jeremiaszka (1,5 roku) a w brzuszku rośnie drugie, ach teraz to juz MUSIMY ten domek wybudować 
> 
> Ale pojawił się problem bank doczepia się do pow. użytkowej budynku (rodzina na swoim) twierdzi, że jest większa niżeli wyliczył projektant i architekt Jak ja lubię kłopoty


Nowy domek, nowy potomek :wiggle: gratulacje

----------


## R&K

> Wy jesteście BOCIANKI 2012 a nam bocian przyniesie maleństwo Mamy synka Jeremiaszka (1,5 roku) a w brzuszku rośnie drugie, ach teraz to juz MUSIMY ten domek wybudować 
> 
> Ale pojawił się problem bank doczepia się do pow. użytkowej budynku (rodzina na swoim) twierdzi, że jest większa niżeli wyliczył projektant i architekt Jak ja lubię kłopoty


gratulacje

co do liczenia pow. uzytkowej - zapytaj sie jak liczyl projektant 
pozniej porownaj to z definicja - z tego co pamietam nie liczy sie garazu, pomieszczen technicznych, schowkow oraz garderoby 
wystarczy ze na projekcie z pieczatka "prawomocne " z PINB bedzie ten sam podzial pomieszczen  a ich oznaczenie np zamiast pokoj to garderoba

i masz problem z glowy 

pytanie tez o ile m2 wychodzi roznica 
bo wg mnie to jakis nadgorliwy pracownik banku ...przeciez im zalezec powinno na sprzedaniu kredytu

----------


## maggs1

[QUOTE=dusiaka;5594464]*water-sprite* - a może spodoba się Wam niemiecki Nelksamp? Model Nibra F7 - do dużych dachów, min.18stopni nachylenia. Bardzo duże dachówki. U nas wyglądają tak: 


Mi się podoba i nie tylko dach ale całość, jak możesz to napisz jaka jest odległość od góry okna do podbitki?

----------


## nita83

robić podbitkę czy wzór na krokwiach, np. taki 


dom bardzo podobny do *dusiaki*  :smile: , tylko, że będzie brązowa blacho dachówka, białe okna,.
Czy to w ogóle jakaś wielka różnica wyglądowa? Zupełny ze mnie laik w tym temacie.

----------


## dusiaka

*maggs*- dziękuję  :smile:  Od góry okna do podbitki jest 40cm (niecałe dwa pustaki).

----------


## water-sprite

[QUOTE=dusiaka;5594464]*water-sprite* - a może spodoba się Wam niemiecki Nelksamp? Model Nibra F7 - do dużych dachów, min.18stopni nachylenia. Bardzo duże dachówki. U nas wyglądają tak: 


Dzięki za odp. dusiaka.   Ładnie się prezentuje ta dachówka na Twoim dachu, ja w swoim dużego dachu mieć nie będę i chyba kąt nachylenia mniejszy niż u Ciebie.


Panda gratuluję i życzę powodzenia w sprawach bankowo-papierowych i dużo cierpliwości, przy okazji papierologii bardzo się przydaje  :wink:

----------


## maggs1

> *maggs*- dziękuję  Od góry okna do podbitki jest 40cm (niecałe dwa pustaki).


Ja właśnie będę miał mniej i dlatego będę musiał podbitkę zrobić pod skosem, a taka pozioma mi się podoba  :wink:

----------


## bluenet

Cześć. Widzę, że gaworzycie o podbitce. Czy rozważał ktoś z Was podbitkę z PVC?

----------


## pan Żubr

ja mam juz podbitke z PCV - Galeco. Ladnie sie prezentuje i nie trzeba impregnowac, malowac, lakierowac itp.

----------


## autorus

jaka grubość płyt osb byście polecili na dach?  Kronopol ma max 22mm. U mnie krokwie będą co 1 m a potem łaty na nich co 36cm.

----------


## bluenet

> ja mam juz podbitke z PCV - Galeco. Ladnie sie prezentuje i nie trzeba impregnowac, malowac, lakierowac itp.


Czytałem o tej podbitce. Są też firmy, które dają 50 lat gwarancji na ich podbitkę z PVC. Czy są jakieś wady tego rozwiązania?

----------


## cronin

> jaka grubość płyt osb byście polecili na dach?  Kronopol ma max 22mm. U mnie krokwie będą co 1 m a potem łaty na nich co 36cm.


Autorus u mnie wiązary co 80 cm a i tak dekarz mówił żeby dać 22mm płytę.

----------


## autorus

dzięki za info  :smile:

----------


## dusiaka

> Dzięki za odp. dusiaka.   Ładnie się prezentuje ta dachówka na Twoim dachu, ja w swoim dużego dachu mieć nie będę i chyba kąt nachylenia mniejszy niż u Ciebie.


*water-sprite*- na Twoim wyglądałaby jeszcze lepiej. Ja nie wkleiłam zdjęcia, żeby się nią pochwalić (choć to już dawno zrobiłam w swoim dzeinniku), ale dlatego, że ta dachówka jest dedykowana do płaskich dachów- właśnie do takich, jak Twój.



> Ja właśnie będę miał mniej i dlatego będę musiał podbitkę zrobić pod skosem, a taka pozioma mi się podoba


*maggs*- a nam się własnie podobała pod skosem, ale ekipa powiedziała, że musi być na prosto - i tak zrobili. 




> Cześć. Widzę, że gaworzycie o podbitce. Czy rozważał ktoś z Was podbitkę z PVC?


U nas jest Bryza, kolor orzech złoty - idelanie pasuje do koloru winchester w oknach. Rozważalismy drewnianą, ale właśnie m.in. ze wzgl. na wygodę (brak potrzeby konserwacji) kupiliśmy PCV.

----------


## water-sprite

Nawet nie wiedziałam, że są dachówki dedykowane do płaskich dachów. Dzięki Ci za tę dobrą nowinę  :smile:  
Zaraz zajrzę do Twojego dziennika, tam pewnie jest więcej zdjęć  :popcorn: 

A jeśli chodzi o podbitkę to może ktoś planuje zamiast tradycyjnej taką ze styropianu, widziałam to u kogoś w dzienniku, ale u kogo?

----------


## GraMar

> Nawet nie wiedziałam, że są dachówki dedykowane do płaskich dachów. Dzięki Ci za tę dobrą nowinę  
> Zaraz zajrzę do Twojego dziennika, tam pewnie jest więcej zdjęć 
> 
> A jeśli chodzi o podbitkę to może ktoś planuje zamiast tradycyjnej taką ze styropianu, widziałam to u kogoś w dzienniku, ale u kogo?



http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ptaki+elewacje  :tongue:

----------


## R&K

> Cześć. Widzę, że gaworzycie o podbitce. Czy rozważał ktoś z Was podbitkę z PVC?


tak ja u siebie mam podpitke i filar z PVC - fotki w dzienniku - na 1 stronie masz spis tresci

----------


## pukul

możecie mi doradzić w kwestii styropianu??? opaskę wokół dachu zrobiliśmy z termoorganiki 15 cm, dalej chcieliśmy pociągnąć to samo - ale z przyczyn od nas niezależnych (długa i zawiła historia) musimy wybrać między genderką a austrothermem lambda identyczna (przynajmniej tak zapewnia pan który nam tak spierniczył zamówienie)
i co wybrać?

----------


## cronin

> Nawet nie wiedziałam, że są dachówki dedykowane do płaskich dachów. Dzięki Ci za tę dobrą nowinę  
> Zaraz zajrzę do Twojego dziennika, tam pewnie jest więcej zdjęć 
> 
> A jeśli chodzi o podbitkę to może ktoś planuje zamiast tradycyjnej taką ze styropianu, widziałam to u kogoś w dzienniku, ale u kogo?


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-ze-styropianu
ale zdjęć brak

tu lepiej http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...tk%C4%99-dachu

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> możecie mi doradzić w kwestii styropianu??? opaskę wokół dachu zrobiliśmy z termoorganiki 15 cm, dalej chcieliśmy pociągnąć to samo - ale z przyczyn od nas niezależnych (długa i zawiła historia) musimy wybrać między genderką a austrothermem lambda identyczna (przynajmniej tak zapewnia pan który nam tak spierniczył zamówienie)
> i co wybrać?


Dobry znajomy, co pracuje tylko przy ocieplaniu budynkow, bardzo polecal styro firmy austrotherm - wiec taki zamawiamy.

----------


## water-sprite

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ptaki+elewacje



Dzięki za linka, doprawdy zabawne, czytałam z zapartym tchem. Poza tym nie każdy buduje dom w lesie wchodząc z buciorami w naturalne środowisko życia zwierzątek.  :wink:  


@ cronin - dziękuje  :hug:

----------


## GraMar

> Dzięki za linka, doprawdy zabawne, czytałam z zapartym tchem. Poza tym nie każdy buduje dom w lesie wchodząc z buciorami w naturalne środowisko życia zwierzątek.  
> 
> :


wpisz "KUNA" w wyszukiwarkę muratordom
http://forum.muratordom.pl/search.php?searchid=6712622



obśmiałam się wczora jak chytra wydraj, rżałam na cały dom...         :big lol:  :big grin:

----------


## marta&robert

*panda* gratulacje! Będziesz miała potomstwo "z głowy"  :wink:  prawie za jednym zamachem. U mnie jest różnica 2 lat między dziećmi, więc jeszcze mniej. Myślę, że to bardzo fajna raóżnica wieku. Wszystkiego dobrego na całą ciążę! No i na budowę, oczywiście.  :wink:  

*danonki*, *kristen*  gratuluję domów! Och, fajnie patrzeć!

U nas wczoraj wylany strop i schody. Niewiele udało mi się zobaczyć, bo gdy przyjechałam na budowę był już zmrok. A dziś w Łodzi zima! Więc nasi budowlańcy zdąrzyli w ostatniej chwili, a my - póki co - nie musimy podlewać  :wink:  Trochę się zrobienie stropu opóźniło, ale dzięki temu mamy rozłóżone w stropie kanały od rekuperacji.  :smile:

----------


## autorus

U mnie juz zima

----------


## [email protected]

Pochwalę się, dzisiejszy dzień dobre i złe wydarzenia sponsorowały. Ale zaskoczona jestem góralską wiechą z wystruganymi elementami :Smile:

----------


## marta&robert

> Ale zaskoczona jestem góralską wiechą z wystruganymi elementami


Wow! Normalnie dzieło sztuki! Nie wiedziałam, że tak wygląda góralska wiecha.  :smile: 

A *autorus* jako jedyny przygotowany na atak zimy - stawia iglo  :big lol:

----------


## bury_kocur

Zima zaskoczyła budowlańców  :big grin: , drogowcy doprawdy schodzą na dalszy plan...

----------


## nita83

wow, ale fajna wiecha! to jakoś szczególnie trzeba ją opić, gratulacje! u nas na pomorzu na szczęście bez śniegu, nie może padać u mnie się więźba robi!

----------


## Danonki

*panda*, gratulacje! między moim synkiem a córcią jest 17miesięcy (czyli rok po roku  :wink: ).
i wiecie co mój ślubny mi powiedział ostatnio? że do szczęścia brakuje mu tylko trzeciego dziecka  :ohmy: , a nie tak dawno nawet nie chciał słyszeć o większej ilości dzieci jak dwoje. I to niby kobiety są te niezdecydowane i zmieniające co chwila zdanie  :wink: 
i od dziś mamy działający prysznic i nawet z niego skorzystałam aby sprawdzić czy wszystko ok - i jest ok
no i kocham swoje meble kuchenne!

----------


## rafus12

Czy to aby dobry pomysl rozkladac w stropie rury od reku? Rozumiem w wylewce ale po co oslabiac strop.

----------


## Blechert

autorus - piękne zdjęcie. Ale skąd u Was tyle śniegu? W Poznaniu ładna jesień bez śniegu.

----------


## autorus

Nie mam pojęcia, przyjechałem i już tak było  :wink:    W Poznaniu zawsze cieplej  :smile:  Pamiętajcie o zmianie oponek, jak wczoraj jechałem to kilka samochodów z rowu wyciągali.

----------


## marta&robert

> Czy to aby dobry pomysl rozkladac w stropie rury od reku? Rozumiem w wylewce ale po co oslabiac strop.


Mocno się nad tym zastanawialiśmy czy to nie osłabi stropu. Kierownik budowy nadzorował, więc myślę że będzie wszystko ok. On bał się tylko żeby strop się nie zawalił przy zalewaniu. Dlatego pod kanałami wszystko było dodatkowo podparte. A w wylewce przecież kanały się nie zmieszczą. Kto daje kilkanaście cm wylewki?

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## plusfoto

Przecież są kanały płaskie 7cm, kanały unifleksu i kilku innych producentów które mają 6,3 cmm. Pod wylewką i tak dajesz styropian a przy tych grubościach wystarczy go dać 7 cmm i w nim ułożyć kanały.

----------


## ewastudio1

Mam duzy problem odnośnie rolet zewnetrznych ...nie pomyslałam o tym że przed budową domu powinnam to zgłosić moim majstrom gdyż powinni zrobić wieksze otwory a ja poprostu myslałam że mam dużo czasu na to i że to się montuje troche póżniej co teraz mam zrobić jak juz domek stoi czy uda nam się zamontować  te rolety

----------


## malux20

spokojnie da się zrobić 
ale o nadstawnych[i bardzo dobrze] zapomnij

----------


## ewastudio1

> spokojnie da się zrobić 
> ale o nadstawnych[i bardzo dobrze] zapomnij


Dlaczego czym sie one różnią bo ja jestem ''blądynka'' ha ha

----------


## plusfoto

E tam z awatara nie widać. :big grin: 
A na poważnie to będziesz miała jeden duży mostek z głowy.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Tylko będzie widać mało estetyczną (przynajmniej moim zdaniem) skrzynkę.
Nie wiem czy rolety są takie niezbędne. Przed ciepłem może i trochę chronią ale przed zimnem nie koniecznie.
Intymność można zabezpieczyć w inny sposób. Dobre okna to podstawa.
Kiedyś nikt rolet nie zakładał i da się bez nich żyć.

----------


## kwiatek6324

> Czy to aby dobry pomysl rozkladac w stropie rury od reku? Rozumiem w wylewce ale po co oslabiac strop.




Czasem trzeba, ja tak mam, ale moje kanaly akceptowal konstruktor.

Pozdrawiam
AK

----------


## rafus12

Okolo 10 listpada montuja mi okna. Czy temperatura -5 do 0 st celcjusza to aby nie za zimno? Jakie sa wasze opinie?

----------


## GraMar

> autorus - piękne zdjęcie. Ale skąd u Was tyle śniegu? W Poznaniu ładna jesień bez śniegu.



Moje ogrodowe krety mają świeże domku na wierzchu, wróżę piękną jesień....    :yes:

----------


## maggs1

> Okolo 10 listpada montuja mi okna. Czy temperatura -5 do 0 st celcjusza to aby nie za zimno? Jakie sa wasze opinie?


Mam nadzieję, że nie, ja też czekam na okna, piany montażowe są chyba do -5stopni czyli by przeszło  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

po 5 listopada ma być + 14

----------


## rafus12

Tak a 3 dni pozniej znowu zimno...
Z innej beczki - jak wam montowali dzwi balkonowe? U mnie beda 3szybowe i ciezkie (Veka Alphaline V90) - firma montujaca chce je zamontowac na podlozonych ceglach - wydaje mi sie to malo profesjonalne, docelowo jak bedzie lana wylewka to trzeba bedzie te cegly wyjac i wtedy sie moga opuscic.

----------


## autorus

> po 5 listopada ma być + 14


trzymam cię za słowo.  :smile:   wczoraj mi woda w kranie na budowie zamarzła.

----------


## rafus12

Arturo, 
Jestes naprawde bardzo pozytecznym forumowiczem, wielkie dzieki :roll eyes:

----------


## mgk

U nas okna balkonowe też montowano na poszerzeniach

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

> Tak a 3 dni pozniej znowu zimno...
> Z innej beczki - jak wam montowali dzwi balkonowe? U mnie beda 3szybowe i ciezkie (Veka Alphaline V90) - firma montujaca chce je zamontowac na podlozonych ceglach - wydaje mi sie to malo profesjonalne, docelowo jak bedzie lana wylewka to trzeba bedzie te cegly wyjac i wtedy sie moga opuscic.


Ja mam identyczne okna - wg mnie są naprawdę porządne - i naprawdę ciężkie  :smile:   dlatego też jeszcze przed wylewkami mój przezorny małżonek wylał specjalnie pod okno belkę i bezpośrednio na niej ustawili mi okno balkonowe. Panowie monterzy połechtali ego mojego męża bo powiedzieli, że bardzo dobrze i fachowo to zrobił bo okno idealnie wchodziło  :smile:  Podobnie też wylał belkę pod drzwi wejściowe. Zawsze pewniej na czymś takim ustawić okna niż później się martwić czy na cegłach się nie wypaczą :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> Ja okna tarasowe montowałem na poszerzeniach systemowych.
> Zamiast cegieł proponowałbym albo właśnie poszerzenia albo specjalne podpory np.heicko http://www.heicko.de/de/Montage-und-Elementekopplung/Schwellenhoehenversteller/


Ja już się zaopatrzyłem w podpory montażowe heicko  :Smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

> E tam z awatara nie widać.
> A na poważnie to będziesz miała jeden duży mostek z głowy.


 :wink:  bardzo śmieszne...

----------


## ewastudio1

> U nas okna balkonowe też montowano na poszerzeniach


Jakiej firmy są te okna bo są naprawde bardzo ładne

----------


## kupiecjudex

> U nas okna balkonowe też montowano na poszerzeniach


No widze że nie tylko ja mam ceramiczny strop. Ze zdjęcia wynika że dawaliście żebra rozdzielcze? Bardzo dobrze!
U mnie jest Porothermowski strop, a Wasz jaki?
Mam nadzieję że będziemy zadowoleni.

----------


## autorus

To może tak, zaczęli miesiąc temu, goła ziemia. Za miesiąc otwarcie. Tempo przynajmniej jak na mój region błyskawiczne   :smile:

----------


## R&K

dachy w takich obiektach robią z metalowego szkieletu i płyt piankowych pokrytych blachą lub z czegoś podobnego - czyli za tydzień mają SSZ , między czasie instalacje się robią , później wchodzi ekipa co tzw metrowcy co kładą hurtem płytki ,  ostatni tydzień to regały i towar na półkach i gotowe

----------


## R&K

> Mam duzy problem odnośnie rolet zewnetrznych ...nie pomyslałam o tym że przed budową domu powinnam to zgłosić moim majstrom gdyż powinni zrobić wieksze otwory a ja poprostu myslałam że mam dużo czasu na to i że to się montuje troche póżniej co teraz mam zrobić jak juz domek stoi czy uda nam się zamontować  te rolety





> spokojnie da się zrobić 
> ale o nadstawnych[i bardzo dobrze] zapomnij





> Dlaczego czym sie one różnią bo ja jestem ''blądynka'' ha ha


rolety nadstawne to takie montowane razem z oknem - czyli musisz mieć od razu zrobiony większy otwór 
możesz teraz zamontować rolety natynkowe - kasetę schować w ociepleniu - tak jak to u mnie jest zrobione

----------


## radmag87

jeżeli chodzi o okna to nam wczoraj robił pomiaru człowiek z oknoplastu i u nich oka montują tylko do temperatury -5' . jeżeli chodzi o montowanie tych ciężkich okien (u nas też ciężkie balkonowe okna trzy szybowe) to oni specjalne podpory wkładają których pod żadnym względem nie można wyciągać, ponieważ może sie coś obsunąć, a co za tym idzie straci gwarancje takie okno. Uprzedzają o tym przed montażem, takie coś się zalewa normalnie betonem i zostaje to juz na stałe.

----------


## nita83

przy deskowanym dachu lepiej dać folię czy papę? będzie blachodachówka

----------


## plusfoto

Ludzie różnie mówią ale fachowcy z reguły że papa. U mnie będzie papa.

----------


## cronin

zdecydowanie papa, deskowanie nigdy nie jest idealnie gładkie, folia łatwo się rozedrze, podziurawi

----------


## R&K

pamietam jak moja przygoda z dachem sie rozpoczęła to jeden ze składów dał mi dobrą cenę na dachówkę a akcesoria miały wątpliwą wycenę - oferta była całościowa i niemożna było jej dzielić 
zadzwoniłem do jednej firmy w celu zweryfikowania moich podejrzeń a oni powiedzieli że ta membrana którą mi zaproponowali jest pod pełne deskowanie (ja go nie mam ) bo jest podgumowana - bardzo dobra i wytrzymała - ale ja jej nie potrzebuje 

tak wiec chyba wiele zależy od kasy i konkretnego produktu - nie da się jednoznacznie powiedzieć co lepsze

----------


## [email protected]

.....a życie zaskakuje czasem pozytywnie czasem mniej. Jakoś tak wyszło, że w środę będzie geodeta   :wink:  a w czwartek wykop  :wink: . Jutro rozmowy z ekipą która wybuduje domek za 24 tyś wraz z dachem pod papę.Cieszę się jak gwizdek albo nawet dwa gwizdki :wink:  a cały czas myślałam, że nie dołączę nigdy do grona budujących BOCIANKÓW 2012. 
Dalej czekamy na decyzję kredytową.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

udalo sie wreszcie. zalalismy wczoraj strop. relacja w dzienniku. coz, nie budujemy w takim tempie jak wiekzosc bociankow 2012... ale jednak cos tam sie dzieje...  :big grin:

----------


## rafus12

Cronin, piszesz tak z doswiadczenia czy masz pape i uwazasz ze to wystarczajacy powod ze folia sie nie nadaje na deskowanie? :roll eyes: 
Ja tam mam dobra folie na deskowanie, taka byla rekomendacja doswiadczonego dekarza i kierownika budowy. Czas pokaze czy dobra.

----------


## cronin

Ja mam papę jako pokrycie docelowe, więc bez porównania. Natomiast mam folię pod ściankami działowymi na piętrze, średniej grubości, i na nierównym betonie jest  podziurawiona jak sito, wystarczy na niej stanąć. Wystarczy iskra z papierosa żeby wypalić dziurkę a pokaż mi niepalącego budowlańca. Generalnie ja jestem na nie w stosunku do folii, a każdy i tak zrobi jak chce.

----------


## mgk

Okienka mamy z hekaplastu, trzyszybowe. Okna faktycznie bardzo ciężkie i duże. Producent nie wyraził zgody na jedną ramę, dlatego też wybraliśmy rozwiązanie dla nas optymalne , połączenie trzech odrębnych elementów.

----------


## mgk

> No widze że nie tylko ja mam ceramiczny strop. Ze zdjęcia wynika że dawaliście żebra rozdzielcze? Bardzo dobrze!
> U mnie jest Porothermowski strop, a Wasz jaki?
> Mam nadzieję że będziemy zadowoleni.


U nas strop wykonany z akermanów, nie mamy żeber rozdzielczych - to co widać to zbrojone podciągi. Strop- myślę, że mocny i ciepły, planujemy go jeszcze  ocieplić 20 cm styro.

----------


## Danonki

> przy deskowanym dachu lepiej dać folię czy papę? będzie blachodachówka


my przy deskowanym dachu daliśmy papę - też będziemy kłaść blachodachówkę

----------


## nita83

dziękuję za informacje, ostatecznie wybór padł na papę, oby tylko zdążyli przed zimą

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ja mam papę jako pokrycie docelowe, więc bez porównania. Natomiast mam folię pod ściankami działowymi na piętrze, średniej grubości, i na nierównym betonie jest  podziurawiona jak sito, wystarczy na niej stanąć. Wystarczy iskra z papierosa żeby wypalić dziurkę a pokaż mi niepalącego budowlańca. Generalnie ja jestem na nie w stosunku do folii, a każdy i tak zrobi jak chce.



a to pod sciany pietra tez musi isc folia lub papa ?

pytam powaznie, bez zlosliwosci, lada chwila zaczynam scianke kolankowa i wczoraj wieczorem wlasnie mi to pytanie wpadlo...

----------


## kupiecjudex

> a to pod sciany pietra tez musi isc folia lub papa ?
> 
> pytam powaznie, bez zlosliwosci, lada chwila zaczynam scianke kolankowa i wczoraj wieczorem wlasnie mi to pytanie wpadlo...


Nie nie musi. Papę daje się jedynie pod murłatę ale to górna częćś kolankowej. Kładziesz na stropie zaprawę i jedziemy dalej pustaczki  :stir the pot:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Po za tym w strop dajesz szpilki żeby potem połączyć zbrojenie do słupów u mnie co 2 m ścianki kolankowej. A na górze jeszcze wieniec. Taka papa czy folia pod spodem powodowała by jedynie że kolankowa nie jest związana ze stropem, a to chyba nie jest dobre rozwiązanie.

----------


## cronin

Właśnie chodzi o to żeby ścianka działowa NIE była połączona ze stropem. Mówię o działówkach a nie kolankowych, nośnych. Pod nośne nie daje się nic. http://muratordom.pl/gazety/zbuduj-d...9.html?cat=108

----------


## GraMar

> a to pod sciany pietra tez musi isc folia lub papa ?
> 
> pytam powaznie, bez zlosliwosci, lada chwila zaczynam scianke kolankowa i wczoraj wieczorem wlasnie mi to pytanie wpadlo...


Chętnie ja odpowiem- zamawiałam paletę tej izolacji. 
http://www.izokpol.net.pl/kontakt.html

Nakaz otrzymałam od moich Mróweczek, ten zakup z tej firmy to bardzo dobra, gruba i elastyczna warstwa. Kładliśmy ją w wielu miejscach-także pod ściankami działowymi oraz murłatami i stojącymi belkami na strychu.
Kurier kosztował ok 160 zł, a materiał taniej niż najtańsze badziewie w okolicznych składach. Było warto po policzeniu wszystkich kosztów i podzieleniu przez ilość zamówionych mb.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dziekuje wszytskim za szybka odpowiedz :smile: 

kupiecjudex - prety z wienca oczywiscie mam powypuszczane, u nas slupy sa co 140cm

cronin - no teraz juz rozumiem

gramar - dzieki! teraz potrzeba nam juz raptem kolo 30-40 metrow wiec hcyba gra nie warta swieczki, ale moze przyda sie komus innemu ten link

----------


## kupiecjudex

No nie wiem .... ja pod działówki na piętrze nie dawałem folii ani papy, nie rozumiem czemu to ma służyć. Na parterze to co innego, skoro nie ma piwnicy.
Co do zasadzy jest to rodzaj izolacji przeciwwilgociowej, a wilgoci na pięrze raczej brak. Ja bynajmniej na piętrze takiej izolacji nie mam i nie sądzę aby to był błąd.
A pod wylewki na piętrze też dajecie izolację z folii lub pap???y

----------


## cronin

Na piętrze folia nie pełni funkcji izolacji przeciwwilgociowej tylko oddziela działówkę od stropu. Jest rodzajem dylatacji. Działówki nie mają być powiązane ze stropem.

----------


## ziuta62

Witam  na forum i pozdrawiam wszystkich po kilkumiesięcznej nieobecności. Gratuluję postępów!!!
Jako, że nie prowadzę dziennika wklejam troszkę z mojej budowy. SSO niecałkiem zakończony bo blachę na dach będziemy dawać w przyszłym roku. Jest wydeskowany i przykryty papą. Tak było

----------


## ziuta62

Tak jest

----------


## ziuta62

I jeszcz troszkę z budowy
  

Oczywiście rysie-pisie ukochane.

----------


## maggs1

Fajne widoczki, pochwal się jeszcze jaka blacha jest  planach?

----------


## ziuta62

A dzięki, fajne , fajne. Na Tatry z południowych okien, na Pieniny od wschodnich, Beskidy widzę z zachodnich okien, a z tyłu Gorce. Z balkonu kawałek Zalewu Czorsztyńskiego jako bonus. 
Blacha Gerard Corona Ahi Roofing kolor Sable. Taki ciemny antracyt. Już wyceniona, ale brakło czasu. za zimno i  za ślisko.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## nita83

ale pięęęknie u Was!  rozmarzyłam się  :smile:

----------


## bluenet

> Fajne widoczki, pochwal się jeszcze jaka blacha jest  planach?


Rzeczywiście widoki zjawiskowe i zimy muszą być u Was przepiękne. Zastanawia mnie jak karkołomne szalowanie musiało być w takich warunkach. Gratuluję budowy.

----------


## autorus

jak się wam buduje w taka pogodę jak obecnie? U mnie robotnicy zażyczyli sobie plandek  ( nadal budują ściany) zeby nie mieli przestojów   :smile: 

Poza tym dobijająca jest zmienność aury, przykład w niedziele sprawdzałem w tvnmeteo pogodę na 15dni i jak byk, za tydzień miały  być przymrozki do -6st, wczoraj sprawdzam znów i nie ma przymrozków , za to jest 4+. To jednak spora różnica. Ech te prognozy  :sad:

----------


## bluenet

> jak się wam buduje w taka pogodę jak obecnie? U mnie robotnicy zażyczyli sobie plandek  ( nadal budują ściany) zeby nie mieli przestojów  
> 
> Poza tym dobijająca jest zmienność aury, przykład w niedziele sprawdzałem w tvnmeteo pogodę na 15dni i jak byk, za tydzień miały  być przymrozki do -6st, wczoraj sprawdzam znów i nie ma przymrozków , za to jest 4+. To jednak spora różnica. Ech te prognozy


Cześć Autorus.
Gratuluję niebanalnego podejścia do architektury. Do tej pory nie miałem okazji więc korzystam w tej chwili.  :smile: 

Co do budowania. W zeszłym tygodniu spotkałem się z wykonawcą na wytyczaniu budynku. Pytam kiedy zaczynaj. Odpowiedź jasna. W poniedziałek 5.11. Powiem szczerze, że nie spodziewałem się cudów po przeczytaniu kilkunastu postów na temat budowlańców. Mimo, że pogoda u mnie w kratkę, deszcz, mżawka, przejaśnienia, ku mojemu zaskoczeniu, wczoraj wieczorem były wykopane fundamenty, rozciągnięte linki i część zbrojenia w wykopach. Generalnie nie chcę zapeszać ale jestem zachwycony. Budowlańcy nie mają jeszcze pomieszczenia socjalnego (będzie w sobotę) więc w czasie deszczu chowają się do auta. Jak widać nic nie przeszkadza aby budować. Oczywiście aura nie sprzyja szybkim postępom w budowaniu. Nie mniej wszystko idzie zgodnie z planem...
BTW. Z tą plandeką to jakaś przeginka chyba?

BTW#2. Pogodzie na TVN bym nie ufał. Polecam:

http://new.meteo.pl/um/php/small_maps.php?all=1

----------


## autorus

na co liczysz w tym roku? Bo z tego co piszesz to fundamenty będą na bank. 

Z plandeką to muszę zerknąć co oni kombinują. Ale jeśli im to pomoże kontynuować prace podczas deszczu to niech im tam będzie.

----------


## cronin

> Witam  na forum i pozdrawiam wszystkich po kilkumiesięcznej nieobecności. Gratuluję postępów!!!
> Jako, że nie prowadzę dziennika wklejam troszkę z mojej budowy. SSO niecałkiem zakończony bo blachę na dach będziemy dawać w przyszłym roku. Jest wydeskowany i przykryty papą. Tak było


WOW Ziuta pięknie, i faktycznie fundamenty to musiała być niezła zabawa  :wink:  Ale do domu to masz chyba nieźle pod górkę ?  :smile: 

A z pogodą można zwariować, żadna kilkudniowa prognoza mi się jeszcze nie sprawdziła. Na razie zapowiadają deszcze jeszcze przez tydzień - oby się mylili.

----------


## plusfoto

*autorus* odwiedź stronę     http://new.meteo.pl/um/php/gpp/   co prawda trzydniowa ale naprawdę dokładna.

----------


## ziuta62

Powiem wam, że dałabym sobie głowę obciąć, że dom będzie krzywy. Dopiero uwierzyłam, że jest wszystko w porządku jak zalaliśmy strop nad piwnicą.
Część desek z szalunków odzyskaliśmy do deskowania dachu. Dokaopaliśmy się do litej skały. Od strony pólnocnej dom siedzi jakieś 4 metry w ziemi. Betonu poszło nam 100 kuibików, mimo, że strop nad parterem jest drewniany-belkowy. Dojście do domu prawie, że płaskie od drogi asfaltowei. jakieś 45 metrów. Za to sama wioska położona wysoko i z drogi głównej faktycznie stromo i triochę kręto. 
Zima jak to zima w górach. Prawdziwa i przez to piękna. Za to sezon budowlany krótki. Ale najgorsze za nami. 
Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## bluenet

> na co liczysz w tym roku? Bo z tego co piszesz to fundamenty będą na bank.


Wszystko zależy od warunków pogodowych. Myślałem o "0" a na wiosnę dalej, ale jeżeli pogoda dopisze nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby budować dalej...

----------


## bluenet

> Powiem wam, że dałabym sobie głowę obciąć, że dom będzie krzywy.


Odwiedziłem w ostatnie lato krzywy dom (a raczej dom do góry nogami) w Szymbarku. Jestem pewien, że Twój nie jest krzywy :wink: 

http://www.zawiaty.com/uploaded/arti...6/def_96_4.jpg

----------


## GraMar

> I jeszcz troszkę z budowy
> Załącznik 146457 Załącznik 146458 Załącznik 146459Załącznik 146460Załącznik 146461
> 
> Oczywiście rysie-pisie ukochane.


Widoki i efekty z drzewa przecudne.
Jakie to drewno-świerk?? :yes:

----------


## maggs1

> A dzięki, fajne , fajne. Na Tatry z południowych okien, na Pieniny od wschodnich, Beskidy widzę z zachodnich okien, a z tyłu Gorce. Z balkonu kawałek Zalewu Czorsztyńskiego jako bonus. 
> Blacha Gerard Corona Ahi Roofing kolor Sable. Taki ciemny antracyt. Już wyceniona, ale brakło czasu. za zimno i  za ślisko.
> Pozdrawiam!


No tak przypuszczałem, że właśnie taka  :smile: , super

----------


## ziuta62

Świerk, sezonowaliśmy ponad rok. Malowany tylko olejem , chyba ze 3 razy.  Widziałam chyba wszystkie lakiery i mazidła wszelkie do drewna, ale wszystko jakieś sztuczne mi się wydawało. Ten olej jednak najbardziej oddaje piękno drzewa, po prostu go delikatnie tylko podkreśla. 

Ten dom do góry nogami to w ogóle zawrót głowy jakiś. Tak żle nie było, ale za nic sobie nie mogłam wyobrazić tego poziomu. Mężowi powiedziałam /dając przedpłatę za działkę/ że jest tylko lekutko skośna. No i mamy 11 metrów różnicy na 10 arowej działce. Jednak jak przyjechał i zobaczył to wszystko co widać dookoła to 20 metrów by przeszło. My takie dwa świry na punkcie gór jesteśmy.

----------


## [email protected]

Witajcie Bocianki 2012, 
Dziś dołączyliśmy pełną parą do Waszego grona. 
Geodeci wytyczyli budynek, Koparka kopie ławy a panowie murarze "kręcą" zbrojenie oraz zbijają szalunki. 
Na naszej działce w końcu wygląda jak na budowie- a nie same trawy i chaszcze. 
Beton zamówiony na sobotę do zalewania ław a bloczki będą w poniedziałek. 
Najchętniej to siedziałabym cały czas na działce i patrzyła co i jak robią. 
A tysiączek leci za tysiączkiem     :sad:

----------


## GraMar

> Witajcie Bocianki 2012, 
> Dziś dołączyliśmy pełną parą do Waszego grona. 
> Geodeci wytyczyli budynek, Koparka kopie ławy a panowie murarze "kręcą" zbrojenie oraz zbijają szalunki. 
> Na naszej działce w końcu wygląda jak na budowie- a nie same trawy i chaszcze. 
> Beton zamówiony na sobotę do zalewania ław a bloczki będą w poniedziałek. 
> Najchętniej to siedziałabym cały czas na działce i patrzyła co i jak robią. 
> A tysiączek leci za tysiączkiem


witaj,Misiaczku :wink:

----------


## tomanek4

> Świerk, sezonowaliśmy ponad rok. Malowany tylko olejem , chyba ze 3 razy.  Widziałam chyba wszystkie lakiery i mazidła wszelkie do drewna, ale wszystko jakieś sztuczne mi się wydawało. Ten olej jednak najbardziej oddaje piękno drzewa, po prostu go delikatnie tylko podkreśla. 
> 
> Ten dom do góry nogami to w ogóle zawrót głowy jakiś. Tak żle nie było, ale za nic sobie nie mogłam wyobrazić tego poziomu. Mężowi powiedziałam /dając przedpłatę za działkę/ że jest tylko lekutko skośna. No i mamy 11 metrów różnicy na 10 arowej działce. Jednak jak przyjechał i zobaczył to wszystko co widać dookoła to 20 metrów by przeszło. My takie dwa świry na punkcie gór jesteśmy.


Ziuta przepiękne te belki strpowe jeśli dobrze widzę ze zdjęcia, a Ci od tego domu w Szymbarku mieli nam budować byliśmy nawet na wstępnej rozmowie z panem z Danmaru w ich placówce w Poznaniu ale ostatecznie wybór padł na konkretnego cieślę-stolarza (teraz właśnie robi nam okna-już się nie możemy doczekać). Jestem ciekaw jakim olejem malowaliście i czy będzie wystarczająco dobrym zabezpieczeniem na zewnątrz? Ja właśnie się szykuję do malowania belek stropowych i desek olejem ale wewnątrz domu. 
Tego betonu to rzeczywiście masakryczne ilości wam poszło.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Troszka

> Witajcie Bocianki 2012, 
> Dziś dołączyliśmy pełną parą do Waszego grona. 
> Geodeci wytyczyli budynek, Koparka kopie ławy a panowie murarze "kręcą" zbrojenie oraz zbijają szalunki. 
> Na naszej działce w końcu wygląda jak na budowie- a nie same trawy i chaszcze. 
> Beton zamówiony na sobotę do zalewania ław a bloczki będą w poniedziałek. 
> Najchętniej to siedziałabym cały czas na działce i patrzyła co i jak robią. 
> A tysiączek leci za tysiączkiem


Witaj panda :smile:  No to do dzieła, nikt nie powiedział, że będzie łatwo :smile: . Mój najdroższy wczoraj powiedział, ze nie wykończy tego domu, bo prędzej ja go wykończe :wink: , ale jak by wiedział ile pomysłów mu nie mówię i idę na ustępstwa, to może by docenił :smile:  Życzę powodzenia :cool:

----------


## julo23

Ja pomału przyszykowuje się do zimy...

Okna już zabite dechami.

----------


## ziuta62

Tomanek4 jutro wieczorem będę rozmawiać z moim majstrem, Zapytam konkretnie o ten olej. To szaleniec na punkcie drzewa. Swój ma z bala i 3 lata temu malował cały wewnątrz i z zewnątrz tym olejem. Byłam u niego w domu / niezłą cytrynówkę robi tak na marginesie/ i powiem ci, że dom wygląda jak nowy. Kompletnie żadnych zmian. Dlatego u nas też wewnątrz belki malowali tym samym. 
Jutro dam znać póżnym wieczorem, albo pojutrze. Jaka firma i cena. Z tego co on się orientuje z doświadczenia bo buduje domy z bala i murowane to cenowo wychodzi nawet taniej jak dobry lakier. Ilość warstw i podkład podliczając. 
Co do betonu no faktycznie poszło, ale my mamy jeszcze ściany dociskowe z betonu tam gdzie piwnice siedzą w ziemi. Kawałek bunkra mam. 
Jakby ktoś chciał porad odnośnie obłożenia drenażem domu to mam tańszą wersję kładzenia żwirku.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Blechert

ziuta62 - a propo bunkra - przy wylewaniu nie warto dać się namówić na wylewanie tarasu za jednym zamachem. Taras najtaniej i najtrwalej wychodzi, gdy robimy go na gruncie z normalną podbudową jak pod kostkę, wtedy nic potem z niego nie odleci :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

*panda* gratuluję rozpoczęcia budowy. w końcu się doczekałaś. teraz już tylko będzie coraz więcej tysiączków lecieć. ale za to jaka radość, jak się widzi powstający dom -swój własny. przeżycia bezcenne. :smile: 

*ziuta* te widoki to jak wygrana w totolotka. zazdroszczę ogromnie, bo ja tez maniaczka gór jestem, ale mam do nich niestety daleko.
a więźba rzeczywiście bardzo ładna. taka góralska. a jaka miała by być?

*julo* my już od miesiąca zimujemy. ale zmusiła nas do tego niestety sytuacja finansowa.  :sad:  ale żeby nie było, że się tak nic nie dzieje, to wczoraj stanęła na naszej działce skrzynka z prądem. teraz jeszcze tylko jakieś 100m kabla i będzie prąd w domu. :wink: 

pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących i sprzyjającej pogody życzę tym, którzy nie zapadają w sen zimowy.

----------


## autorus

my walczymy nawet w deszczu  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Dzięki blechert. Nasz taras dopiero będzie planowany po wyrównaniu działki. Drewniany na drewnianej konstrukcji. Takie deski ryflowane na podłodze. Nie może być ciężki bo jeszcze musimy w tym miejscu ziemi dosypać. Nie chceliśmy tarasu na palach. Działka jest dość stroma i wykorzystamy to na zrobienie tarasowego ogrodu.
Max-maniacy- jak się kocha to odległość nie ma znaczenia. Na Hubę przyjeżdżają co rok ze Szczecina goście. Trzeba tu być żeby faktycznie to coś poczuć.
Potem się ludzie uzależniają od tego miejsca. Z nami też tak było. A ludzie na Hubie przecudowni.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich i trzymam kciuki za pogodę :smile: !

----------


## rafus12

Panda, gratuluje i powodzenia  :smile:  
Dosc dlugo przygotowujesz sie teoretycznie, przebywasz na forum - tera zderzy sie to z praktyka. Ja sam po rozpoczeciu budowy przekonalem ze:
1) nie da rady kazdej pierdolki konsultowac na forum
2) na naszym forum jest duzo mitow i niepotrzebnych krokow - innymi slowy niektorzy forumowicze przesadzaja.

rafus

----------


## julo23

Podobno zima w tym roku ma być łagodna. 
Ja czekam aż mi troche obeschnie na działce, bo potrzebuje jeszcze koparkę nająć.  
Dwie rzeczy potrzebuje zrobić i po tym może już się zima zacząć   :wink: 

Obsypać z jednej strony fundament,  i poprawić studzienkę z wodą,  bo jak mi bloczki betonowe przywozili to najechał i ją skrzywił.  
No i straciła szczelność na łączeniu tych kielichów.  Dostaje sie tam woda a tam jest licznik i musi być sucho  :bash: 
Może sie uda od razu doprowadzić ze studzienki wodę do domu,  jak już ją odkopiemy. 

No to tyle planów na ten rok.  
Później zostaje zamówić okna  i  montaż zaraz jak mrozy puszczą.  
Ps.  zapomniałem cyknąć fotki z budowy  :bash:

----------


## rafus12

Na działce może juz nie obeschnac jesli masz gline.

----------


## marynata

Glina szybko plastycznieje,ale też wystarczy trochę wiatru żeby szybko oddała z pierwszych warstw wodę.
Małą kopareczką się wjedzie.

----------


## [email protected]

U nas po wykopie też glina ale na szczęście pod gliną pokazał się ku naszemu zdziwieniu piasek także jest dobrze :wink:  

Jutro przyjedzie grucha zaleje całe 14,5 m3 betonu b20 na fundament :wink:   juhu juhu oby tylko nie została w tej mokrej glinie :sad: 

Pytanko do doświadczonych, czy wam też koszta wychodzą większe niżeli założyliście :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  Czy tylko ja nie umiem nic policzyć :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

Ni chodzi o to że nie umiesz liczyć tylko nie wszystko liczysz na początku a potem wychodzą dziwne dodatki o których to np. budowlaniec zapomniał powiedzieć. Teoretycznie wiesz że do fundamentów są potrzebne deski, stal, i beton a tu się okazuje że jeszcze trochę gwoździ by się przydało.

----------


## bury_kocur

Wychodzą, wychodzą większe - bo i liczy się tylko te większe wydatki, a tu zonk  :wink:  Tak jak* plusfoto* pisze. Ale są też i miłe niespodzianki, jak się okazuje, że coś kosztowało mniej niż w założeniach  :smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

Hej wszystkim wczoraj dostałam cennik kuchni Falcon są CUDNE ale ceny przerażające  :jaw drop:  tak bardzo pragne ją mieć ale czas pokaże czy będzie mnie na nią stać

----------


## autorus

powiedz coś więcej o tych cenach  :smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

> powiedz coś więcej o tych cenach


niewiem czy mogę tak publicznie :wink:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Wal śmiało!!!
 Też na wiosnę mnie to czeka, więc okrutnie ciekaw jestem.

----------


## autorus

Bo widzisz zaintrygowały mnie te "ceny przerażające" Jak bardzo przerażające w skali od 1-10?  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> niewiem czy mogę tak publicznie


Ceny są rózne ale przykładowo...około 3.000€

----------


## ewastudio1

> Bo widzisz zaintrygowały mnie te "ceny przerażające" Jak bardzo przerażające w skali od 1-10?


Baardzo  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

Chodz wiem z własnego doswiadczenia że czasem warto kupić jedną a porządną rzecz np kuchnie w tym przypadku  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Wal śmiało!!!
>  Też na wiosnę mnie to czeka, więc okrutnie ciekaw jestem.


Ja jeszcze mam troszke więcej czasu wiec może ogranicze drobne wydatki ha ha i uzbieram choc troche kasy na to cudeńko

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Panda, gratuluje i powodzenia  
> Dosc dlugo przygotowujesz sie teoretycznie, przebywasz na forum - tera zderzy sie to z praktyka. Ja sam po rozpoczeciu budowy przekonalem ze:
> 1) nie da rady kazdej pierdolki konsultowac na forum
> 2) na naszym forum jest duzo mitow i niepotrzebnych krokow - innymi slowy niektorzy forumowicze przesadzaja.
> 
> rafus


W pełni się zgadzam. Są na tym forum różni "ortodoksi" od PC, wentylacji mechanicznej, odzysku ciepła. Ci z tych dziedzin są najgorsi   :big grin: 
Są też inni ale mniejsza o to.
Generalnie forum sobie a budowa sobie. Nie można się dać zwariować, we wszystkim trzeba znaleźć jakiś złoty środek.
Są rzeczy bez których można się obejść, i za kilka lat jak szał ubowy, i kurz opadnie nikt nie będzie do tego przywiązywał większej wagi.
O rzekome oszczędności z niektórych rzekomych rozwiązań technicznych, które są bardzo lansowane na tym forum (moim zdnie dlatego że są akurat na topie, po prostu trendy) rozwiążania czy rzekome wyposarzenie bez ktorych nie można się obejść i rzekomo do tego obniżają koszty budowy i przynoszą dodatkowe zyski, są po prostu funta kłasków warte. Bo nigdy się nie zwrócą o ile wogóle można w ten sposób podchodzić do budowy domu jednorodzinnego, moim zdaniem z zasady nie jest to inwestycja przynosząca zysk w dosłownym tego słowa znaczeniu.
Celowo nie wymieniam o jakie rzeczy mi chodzi coby się forumowi maniacy zaraz na mnie nie rzucili  :big grin: 
Generalnie jak masz dobrą ekipę sprawdzoną i rzetelną to nie ma lipy.
A te wszystkie cuda za parę lat będą tylko żródłem kłopotów i kosztów.
Ja wychodzą z założemia że im mniej techniki i elektroniki w domu tym lepiej, po prostu jest mniej rzeczy serwisu, konserwacji i do popsucia.
Może jestem tradycjonalistą, a może jetem zacofany ale a co tam niech mnie zjedzą....  :big grin:  Na PC, reku, czy odzysk ciepła to mnie nikt nie namówi.
Ale jak zacząłem z tego forum korzytać to nie powiem uległem temu szałowi.
Na szczęście opamiętanie przyszło w porę.

----------


## autorus

podajcie jakiś link żeby  było wiadomo o czym rozmawiamy  :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Ceny są rózne ale przykładowo...około 3.000euro


Koachana ale za co, za całe meble czy za jedną szafkę! :wink:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Podobno zima w tym roku ma być łagodna. 
> Ja czekam aż mi troche obeschnie na działce, bo potrzebuje jeszcze koparkę nająć.  
> Dwie rzeczy potrzebuje zrobić i po tym może już się zima zacząć  
> 
> Obsypać z jednej strony fundament,  i poprawić studzienkę z wodą,  bo jak mi bloczki betonowe przywozili to najechał i ją skrzywił.  
> No i straciła szczelność na łączeniu tych kielichów.  Dostaje sie tam woda a tam jest licznik i musi być sucho 
> Może sie uda od razu doprowadzić ze studzienki wodę do domu,  jak już ją odkopiemy. 
> 
> No to tyle planów na ten rok.  
> ...


Twój post przypomnial mi moją sytuację z tej zimy. Była koncepcja co by w grudniu 2011 wylać ławy i wymórować fundamnety, w sumie to majster dał taką propozycję ale się bałem bo czasami zima w grudniu nieoczekiwanie przychodzi. 
Koniec konców daliśmy sobie na wstrzymkanie, umówiliśmy się że zaczniemy na wiosnę, czyli może w marcu jak pogoda pozwoli.
Ale po sylwestrze jakoś mnie wzięło na tę budowę - bo w grudniu pogoda okrutnie ciepła była w sumie to byśmy cały dom postawili nie tylko fundamenty - ustaliliśmy z majstrem że poczekamy jeszcze ze dwa trzy tygodnie i jak pogoda się nie zmieni to zaczynamy. I co po 20 stycznia zima się zrobiła że cho cho. -30 i śniegi do końca lutego a prowizorkę robiłem 9 marca to jeszcze ziemia zmarźnięta była.
W sumie zaczęliśmy 23 marca, 23 kwienia stał cały budynek,- wniosek jet taki, o bym przyśpieszył zaczynajacąc jesienią czy zimą - nic tylko siwych włosów miałbym dużo więcej niż do tej pory, pewnych rzeczy nie przeskoczysz, nie ma się co śpieszyć.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Pytanko do doświadczonych, czy wam też koszta wychodzą większe niżeli założyliście Czy tylko ja nie umiem nic policzyć


Policz sobie koszty do sumy dodaj 50 % jest szansa że się zmieścisz.   :yes: 

Zawsze masz wydatki takich których nie przewidzisz, albo takich które ze względu na okoliczności ułatwiają lub przyśpieszają budowę jest to kwestia wyboru.

Ja na przyklad przeliczyłem się z ilością opspólki do zasypania fundamentów i nawiezieniem ziemi na działkę celem jej podniesienia i wyrownania. W sumie kosztowało mnie to 15 tys których nie przewidziałem, mimo że wiedzialem że mnie te prace czekają ale jak tu przewidzieć ilośćton czy wywrotek tej ziemi nie da rady, fakt że ja mam 250 m2 zabudowy a dzialkę podnosilem na powierzchni 2000 m2 w niektórych miejscach o 1m, są zatem pewne rzeczy nie przewidywalne, czy niezmierzalne, które trzeba zrobić i za które trzeba zapłacić dlatego najlepiej nie iść na styk z kosztorysem tylko mieć jakąś bezpieczną "poduszkę finansową".

----------


## [email protected]

> Hej wszystkim wczoraj dostałam cennik kuchni Falcon są CUDNE ale ceny przerażające  tak bardzo pragne ją mieć ale czas pokaże czy będzie mnie na nią stać


tez mam i tez się przymierzam :yes:

----------


## [email protected]

> Koachana ale za co, za całe meble czy za jedną szafkę!


to jest kuchnia, czyli kuchenka z piekarnikiem. Kuchenka jest 6 palnikowa, z grillem i 2 piekarnikami

----------


## kupiecjudex

To się w między czasie doetukowalem z kuchni Falcon, no nie powiem fajne cacka.
Tylko do tego wszystkiego trzeba podejść racjonalistycznie (nie wiem czemu ale dziś jakiś wyjątkowo praktyczny i racjonalny jestem), pytanie jest takie czy te wszystkie bajery są nam potrzebne, owszem na początku każdy kto ogląda chalupę będzie się zachwycał woooouuu Falcon, ale za jakiś czas emocję i euforia budowlana opadnie i tak naprawdę będize wszysto jedno, byle wodę zagotować i obiad jakiś zrobić. Ja tak samo 6 lat emu do tematu podchodziłem, kuchnia na bajerze, zmywarka na bajerze i td., z większości funkcji jaki mi ten sprzęt daje nigdy nie korzystałem. Wię teraz pytam się sam siebie po co mi akurat takie cacko teraz. 
Tyle filozopfii na dzisiaj. :big grin: 
Tylko jak by tak człowiek wszysto chciał mieć na bajerze, to się kurde nie da rady , no trzeba na czymś przyoszczędzić przy budowie....

----------


## kupiecjudex

> podajcie jakiś link żeby  było wiadomo o czym rozmawiamy


Kuchnie Falcon\:
http://www.kuchniefalcon.pl/home,1.html

----------


## ewastudio1

> Koachana ale za co, za całe meble czy za jedną szafkę!


Chodzi o kuchnie np...piekarnik elektryczny płyta indukcyjna ,piekarnik elektryczny płyta gazowa   :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Kuchnie Falcon\:
> http://www.kuchniefalcon.pl/home,1.html


Dzięki bo nie mogłam wytłumaczyć ha ha cięszko mi to szło może to już ta godzina pózna

----------


## [email protected]

> To się w między czasie doetukowalem z kuchni Falcon, no nie powiem fajne cacka.
> Tylko do tego wszystkiego trzeba podejść racjonalistycznie (nie wiem czemu ale dziś jakiś wyjątkowo praktyczny i racjonalny jestem), pytanie jest takie czy te wszystkie bajery są nam potrzebne, owszem na początku każdy kto ogląda chalupę będzie się zachwycał woooouuu Falcon, ale za jakiś czas emocję i euforia budowlana opadnie i tak naprawdę będize wszysto jedno, byle wodę zagotować i obiad jakiś zrobić. Ja tak samo 6 lat emu do tematu podchodziłem, kuchnia na bajerze, zmywarka na bajerze i td., z większości funkcji jaki mi ten sprzęt daje nigdy nie korzystałem. Wię teraz pytam się sam siebie po co mi akurat takie cacko teraz. 
> Tyle filozopfii na dzisiaj.
> Tylko jak by tak człowiek wszysto chciał mieć na bajerze, to się kurde nie da rady , no trzeba na czymś przyoszczędzić przy budowie....


Ja będę :Smile:  mam 5 osobową rodzinę. Lubię gotować, dla mnie 4 palniki to za mało. W sumie jeden piekarnik też. Jak policzę oddzielny zakup 2 piekarnikow, płyty 6 palnikowej i grilla, to juz nie ma takiej masakry. Jedyna rzecz która mnie wkurza, to niska temp. Wypasiony piekarnik a ma tylko 220 stopni

----------


## ewastudio1

> To się w między czasie doetukowalem z kuchni Falcon, no nie powiem fajne cacka.
> Tylko do tego wszystkiego trzeba podejść racjonalistycznie (nie wiem czemu ale dziś jakiś wyjątkowo praktyczny i racjonalny jestem), pytanie jest takie czy te wszystkie bajery są nam potrzebne, owszem na początku każdy kto ogląda chalupę będzie się zachwycał woooouuu Falcon, ale za jakiś czas emocję i euforia budowlana opadnie i tak naprawdę będize wszysto jedno, byle wodę zagotować i obiad jakiś zrobić. Ja tak samo 6 lat emu do tematu podchodziłem, kuchnia na bajerze, zmywarka na bajerze i td., z większości funkcji jaki mi ten sprzęt daje nigdy nie korzystałem. Wię teraz pytam się sam siebie po co mi akurat takie cacko teraz. 
> Tyle filozopfii na dzisiaj.
> Tylko jak by tak człowiek wszysto chciał mieć na bajerze, to się kurde nie da rady , no trzeba na czymś przyoszczędzić przy budowie....


Fajnie było by gotować na tej kuchni może lepiej obiadki by smakowały żarcik( i tak pysznie gotuje ) a co do gości to wcale bym nie chciała żeby robiono łał a potem za plecami bla bla bla jakie cacka ma

----------


## ewastudio1

> tez mam i tez się przymierzam


podobają mi się takie klimaty  szafki znaczy kuchnia powinna byc też w tym klimacie żeby wszystko ze sobą grało

----------


## ziuta62

Fajne te kuchnie i bardzo popularne w UK. Ja tez lubie takie klimaty, ale zdecydowalismy się na kuchnię kaflową. Tam będzie piekarnik na chleb, drugi na ciasta itp, płyta do gotowania i w trzeciej części indukcja i piekarnik elektryczny. Forest będzie nam robił. Jeszcze do kompletu robi też murowane okapy nad wszystkim z belką drewnianą. No, ale my chaktę wybudowaliśmy, a nie domek. To i klimaty inne.

----------


## julo23

> Glina szybko plastycznieje,ale też wystarczy trochę wiatru żeby szybko oddała z pierwszych warstw wodę.
> Małą kopareczką się wjedzie.



No właśnie mam gline.  Masz rację,  wiatr jest najlpeszy, bo jak owieje ją to  oddaje wodę. 
Czekam jak na zbawienie żeby to móc już zakopać przed zimą...

A wracając do tematu kosztów.  
Ja na przykład przeliczyłem się z kosztami dachu.
Liczyłem:
-  dachówkę co mi gościu ze składu wycenił na 20tys,
-  drzewo na więźbę - 15tys,
-  robocizna za więźbę 7tys,
-  robocizna dekarza 15tys,

A doszły jeszcze koszty okien dachowych  - 6 tys,   obróbka kominów  - materiał i robocizna,  no i dodatki wykonczeniowe do dachówki -  i tu wyszło ok 11tys.    Do tego jakieś tam łaty trzeba było dobrać -   kilkaset złotych.  I wyszło 80 tysięcy. A nie 60.
Nigdy nie przewidzisz wszystkiego.  
Ps. dach 300metów.

----------


## [email protected]

> Fajne te kuchnie i bardzo popularne w UK. Ja tez lubie takie klimaty, ale zdecydowalismy się na kuchnię kaflową. Tam będzie piekarnik na chleb, drugi na ciasta itp, płyta do gotowania i w trzeciej części indukcja i piekarnik elektryczny. Forest będzie nam robił. Jeszcze do kompletu robi też murowane okapy nad wszystkim z belką drewnianą. No, ale my chaktę wybudowaliśmy, a nie domek. To i klimaty inne.


Ale pieknie bedziesz miała, taka kuchnia to marzenie mojego męża. No ale trzeba mieć charakterystyczny wystroj zeby pasowało

----------


## R&K

> W pełni się zgadzam. Są na tym forum różni "ortodoksi" od PC, wentylacji mechanicznej, odzysku ciepła. Ci z tych dziedzin są najgorsi  
> Są też inni ale mniejsza o to.
> Generalnie forum sobie a budowa sobie. Nie można się dać zwariować, we wszystkim trzeba znaleźć jakiś złoty środek.
> Są rzeczy bez których można się obejść, i za kilka lat jak szał ubowy, i kurz opadnie nikt nie będzie do tego przywiązywał większej wagi.
> O rzekome oszczędności z niektórych rzekomych rozwiązań technicznych, które są bardzo lansowane na tym forum (moim zdnie dlatego że są akurat na topie, po prostu trendy) rozwiążania czy rzekome wyposarzenie bez ktorych nie można się obejść i rzekomo do tego obniżają koszty budowy i przynoszą dodatkowe zyski, są po prostu funta kłasków warte. Bo nigdy się nie zwrócą o ile wogóle można w ten sposób podchodzić do budowy domu jednorodzinnego, moim zdaniem z zasady nie jest to inwestycja przynosząca zysk w dosłownym tego słowa znaczeniu.
> Celowo nie wymieniam o jakie rzeczy mi chodzi coby się forumowi maniacy zaraz na mnie nie rzucili 
> Generalnie jak masz dobrą ekipę sprawdzoną i rzetelną to nie ma lipy.
> A te wszystkie cuda za parę lat będą tylko żródłem kłopotów i kosztów.
> Ja wychodzą z założemia że im mniej techniki i elektroniki w domu tym lepiej, po prostu jest mniej rzeczy serwisu, konserwacji i do popsucia.
> ...


właśnie się dowiedziałem że jestem "tym najgorszym" ciekawe tylko czemu nasz DB bije rekordy popularności i dorównuje statystykami innym watkom tematycznym ... chyba jednak jest więcej osób które interesują takie rozwiązania 
TY wolisz budować tak jak rodzice, jak wujek, jak sąsiad , mają i im się sprawdziło to TY też tak masz ... 
mówisz o ograniczeniu kosztów i elektroniki ?  a jak wygląda Twoja kotłownia ? może wrzucisz nam tu fotkę ? pokażesz kosztorys ? ja nie mam kotłowni, nie mam kominów nie mam co serwisować ... a TY ???

mówisz o zdrowym podejściu do budowania ? kto dziś buduje takie duże domy ?? 250 m2 zabudowy ?? ciekawe ile masz użytkowej 

ehhh .... szkoda gadać

----------


## ziuta62

Wtrącę się choć zrobiłam sobie kilkumiesięczną przerwę z muratorem. To nie chodzi o to żeby budowac jak wujek, babka czy ktokolwiek. Ja wietrze dom 365 dni w roku. lubie zapach świeżego powietrza. Uwielbiam zapach mroznego powietrza. Uwielbiam słuchac deszczu i wiatru. Duszę się na samą myśl o zamknietym oknie.Mój dom to nie biuro na 27 piętrze. 
Mam inne priorytety. Jak zabraknie prądu ja muszę funkcjonować. Tzn bedzie kuchnia kaflowa i kominek z rozprowadzeniem ciepła. I to jest dla mnie najwazniejsze. I bez tego dla mnie dom nie jest domem. Tysiące domów obywa się bez tych nowych technologii i tysiące się bez nich nadal buduje. I to nie z niewiedzy, ale z wyboru. To, że tylko znikoma ilość rejestruje się na forum nie świadczy o tym, że to co nowe jest wyznacznikiem. Bo można miec dom z tradycyjnymi rozwiązaniami wybudowany dobrze. Mozna stary dom zmodernizowac na tyle by był bardziej energooszczędny. 
Uzaleznianie się od elektroniki napędzanej prądem i nie zostawianie sobie innego wyjścia  jest dla mnie nieuzasadnione. 
Właśnie ja nie buduję jak ktoś tam mi namotał na forum. Z muratorem jestem od kilkunastu lat. i dlatego, że korzystam z własnego doświadczenia i własnego rozumu podjęłam takie decyzje , a nie inne. Jakie ma to znaczenie czy ktos bierze przykład z ciotki czy małpuje od forumowego pana x?
Moja ciotka jest np architektem. I nie wchodzi na forum muratora.Tak na marginesie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kupiecjudex

> właśnie się dowiedziałem że jestem "tym najgorszym" ciekawe tylko czemu nasz DB bije rekordy popularności i dorównuje statystykami innym watkom tematycznym ... chyba jednak jest więcej osób które interesują takie rozwiązania 
> TY wolisz budować tak jak rodzice, jak wujek, jak sąsiad , mają i im się sprawdziło to TY też tak masz ... 
> mówisz o ograniczeniu kosztów i elektroniki ?  a jak wygląda Twoja kotłownia ? może wrzucisz nam tu fotkę ? pokażesz kosztorys ? ja nie mam kotłowni, nie mam kominów nie mam co serwisować ... a TY ???
> 
> mówisz o zdrowym podejściu do budowania ? kto dziś buduje takie duże domy ?? 250 m2 zabudowy ?? ciekawe ile masz użytkowej 
> 
> ehhh .... szkoda gadać


Uderz w stół a nożyce się odezwą!   :big grin: 
Nie bierz tak do siebie. Są gorsi.
Jak się wybudujesz to euforia przejdzie i będzie dobrze zobaczysz.
Jak nie masz kotłowni i nie masz czego serwisować????
Jak dobrze pamiętam to chyba chcesz prądem się ogrzewać?
Zobaczysz że tak słodko nie jest, no ale każdy musi się na własnej skórze przekonać.
 Ja nie pisałem że buduję tak jak rodzice czy dziadki to nadinterpretacja.
Pozdrawiam Cię serdecznie :bye:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Bo statystycznie rzadko kto buduje tak jak siępisze na tym forum. Są tacy zapaleńcy ale to wyjątki.
Zresztą niektórzy tu piszą aby się pochwalić i nic po za tym, a wcale swoich twierdzeń nie wcielają w życie.
Masz rację przy budowie przede wszystkim trzeba używać rozumu.

----------


## [email protected]

Kto buduje domy 250m2 :big grin:  ja, a co? 6 lat temu wybudowałam dom zgodnie z wytycznymi muratora. Chłonęlam wiedzę jak gąbka i co? dom może był i dobry dla zwolennikow minimalizmu przestrzennego, dla mnie był zwyczajnie za maly. Naczytałam się jak to ludzie przesadzaja z salonami. Swoj zaplanowałam 25m2 otwarta przestrzen. Salon nie tylko  byl za mały dla nas, ale największym problemem przy sprzedazy był własnie on. LUdziom dom się podobał, doceniali wnętrze, ogród, ale nie chcieli domu  z małym salonem. 

Teraz buduje 2 dom, nie ma szału, pokoje dzieci po 12m2, ale mam jadalnię, kuchnię większą i większy salon. PLus pokoj dla gosci, dla dzieci i wyszło mi 230m2 bez garazu, to jest dla mnie optymalna wielkosc. PLus ja buduje w bdb dzielnicy, domu kupuja tutaj ludzie z dochodami powyżej średniej. Bralam pod uwagę że kiedyś nikt mi nie kupi domu 170m2, bo będzie zwyczajnie za mały. Nie można patrzec tylko przez swój pryzmat. Ludzie mają rózne potrzeby i oczekiwania. Szyja domy na miarę. Nie ma reguły, buduj mały i koniec. odnośnie rozwiązan technicznych R&K przekonał mnie do WM, ale pompa do mnie nie przemawia, solary też nie. Kominek mam miec z żywym ogniem, okna będę miała otwarte. Uważam że cały czas trzeba potrafić zachowac dystans do tego co sie czyta i skonfrontować z własnymi potrzebami i oczekiwaniami

----------


## R&K

zaglądam do tego wątku z czystej ciekawości i z chęci pomocy - jak widać co niektórzy potrafią to docenić 
każdy ma swój rozum i buduje ja chce 

swój dom już wybudowałem - mieszkam i jestem zadowolony - 2x gdybym budował wybudowałbym bardzo podobnie 

moja żona też dusiła się na samą myśl  - odkąd się wprowadziliśmy ani razu jeszcze okien nie otworzyła - ostatnio o tym rozmawialiśmy

a statystycznie to chyba 70-80% domow powstaje wg tradycyjnych rozwiazan z niewielkimi dodatkami czegoś nowego - czyli proces jest bardzo powolny , tradycjonalizm wygrywa i nie chodzi oto by bezmysnie lykac wszelkie nowinki i byudowac w sposob przemyslany - jesli budujecie z pelna swiadomoscia wszelkich za i przeciw to chwała za to

----------


## [email protected]

R&K ale ja bede miala WM przy ktorej okna bede mogła sobie otwierac do woli :Smile:

----------


## R&K

u mnie tez sie otwieraja do woli ... kto mowi ze nie moga sie otwierac - zrobiłe takie bo zona chciala 
i co ??

i ani razu jeszcze nie otworzyła  :big grin:

----------


## ziuta62

R&K ty pomagasz ludziom jak najbardziej Widzisz Gosi pomogłeś. Nie wszyscy tego typu pomocy po prostu oczekują. Mi pomagają ci, którzy budują takimi technologiami jak ja. I jest tu miejsce dla wszystkich. No, a ztymi procentami to się nie zgodzę jak również z tym, że proces jest powolny. Wszystko toczy się swoim torem. Obok siebie i dobrze by było żebyś to tylko miał na uwadzę. Nic niczego nie wyprze bo nie ma takiej mozliwości. Nie wyparło w UK na przykład gdzie jest tylko kilkanascie domów pasywnych i nie wyparło w Szwajcarii, Norwegii czy gdzie indziej. Przemysł kominkowy kwitnie jak chyba nigdy dotąd,. a zawód zduna wrócił do łask i ma się coraz lepiej. Ja nie mam żle, ty nie masz żle. Mamy po swojemu.  W takich czasach żyjemy, że mamy większy wybór i co najważniejsze swiadomość tego jakie będą konsekwencje naszych wyborów. Widziałeś zdjęcia mojej chatki? Wobrażasz sobie zamknięty balkon i okna w takim miejscu? Nie mówię o braku powietrza , ale o zapachu powietrza, deszczu, śniegu. Każdy z nas spełnia marzenia. I niech tak zostanie.Pozdrawiam Cię i nie myśl, że nie zaglądam do pasywniaków i im nie kibicuję.

----------


## [email protected]

Tak dzisiaj działaliśmy

My też mamy domek 220 m2 pow. całkowitej ale tylko dlatego, że w domku na dole będzie osobne mieszkanko dla rodziców, Druga połowa domu nasza oraz cała góra. Budujemy całkiem tradycyjnie, nawet nie będziemy mieli kominka w salonie  :sad:  Piec na ekogroszek i wszystko inne.
Drzwi wew.  kupimy z marketu a okien nie zamówimy za 50 tyś. I na pewno też będziemy mieli ładnie czysto i schludnie :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

Każdy z nas ma inny gust i inne podejście do tematu BUDOWA .Jedni patrzą na wygode, inni na funkcjonalność a jeszcze inni na estetyczną strone, a mądrośc budowania jest w tym żeby budować z głową i warto słuchać osób które mają cos do powiedzenia . Osobiscie( zanim sie zalogowałam już wiem że warto było :wink: ) dość długo czytałam wpisy i wiele się nauczyłam chodz wiem  że  napewno popełnie błędy zresztą jak każdy ale nikt nie jest nieomylny...

----------


## Żyra

Ja rozpoczynam budowę ale wiosną przyszłego roku.  :smile:  Już się nie mogę doczekać!

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja rozpoczynam budowę ale wiosną przyszłego roku.  Już się nie mogę doczekać!




też mieliśmy takie plany, a tu dziś już ławy mamy zalane  :wink:

----------


## R&K

Ewo - świete słowa - też mamy kilka wpadek na koncie , kilka rzeczy byłoby zmienionych
ale ogólna koncepcja domu nie zmieniła by się 

PS. poprzedni awatar była ...  :wink:   :big tongue:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Ewo - świete słowa - też mamy kilka wpadek na koncie , kilka rzeczy byłoby zmienionych
> ale ogólna koncepcja domu nie zmieniła by się 
> 
> PS. poprzedni awatar była ...


dokończ bo nie wiem ... :wink: jaki był?

----------


## ewastudio1

Jutro jadę do rzyczliwych ludzi porozmawiać o pompie ciepła mam nadzieję że więcej będzie plusów niż minusów bo szczerze powiem mamy ją w planach i wszystko przemawia na korzyśc

----------


## bluenet

> a mądrośc budowania jest w tym żeby budować z głową


gdy rozum śpi budzą się demony...

----------


## ewastudio1

> gdy rozum śpi budzą się demony...


...I często nie dadza się odgonić

----------


## R&K

> dokończ bo nie wiem ...jaki był?


hmmm

wyróżniający się  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

[QUOTE=R&K;5620944]hmmm

wyróżniający się  :wink: [/Q Co do tego to nie ma wątpliwości  :wink: )

----------


## bluenet

> też mieliśmy takie plany, a tu dziś już ławy mamy zalane


a u mnie w środę kończą "zero"

----------


## ewastudio1

Pusto tutaj dziś troszkę chyba nasi bawią sie na jakiejś domówce ha  :wink: też bym się pobawiła

----------


## bluenet

> Pusto tutaj dziś troszkę chyba nasi bawią sie na jakiejś domówce ha też bym się pobawiła


na co czekasz?

----------


## ewastudio1

> na co czekasz?


nikt mnie nie zaprosił;(

----------


## bluenet

> nikt mnie nie zaprosił;(


mam wolne miejsce na walkę Kliczko - Wach, wchodzisz?

----------


## gumis107

Arturo ,wszysko pieknie ladnie tylko takich co sobie wszystko wyliczyli jest na kopy i czesto szybko zmieniali sposob ogrzewania .Obok mojego domu w miescie mam sasiada ktory juz  3 razy w ciagu nastu lat go zmienial ,bo drastycznie zmienily sie ceny niektorych nosnikow enregi.Zeby nie byc goloslowym  ok 20 lat temu 1kwh kosztowala ok 1 grosz dzis ok 50 ,wiec ciezko w takiej sytuacji powaznie brac jakies wyliczenia od uwage , bo jakby w takiem tempiie  energia elektryczna miala drozec to za 20 lat kwh kosztowalby ok 25zl i ogolnie warto brac pod uwage rozne sposoby ogrzewania ,tym bardziej iz moze nas np; czekac  blackout ,wiec ogolnie warto dywersyfikowac metody ogrzewania domu

----------


## ewastudio1

> mam wolne miejsce na walkę Kliczko - Wach, wchodzisz?


jasne :wink: ale nie znam adresu  aha który to kanał polsat, tvn ?

----------


## bluenet

> jasneale nie znam adresu  aha który to kanał polsat, tvn ?


rtl

----------


## ewastudio1

[QUOTE=Arturo72;5621170]Czyżby zazdrość wychodziła z niektórych inwestorów,że inni a nie oni mają pojęcie o budowie "dobrego" domu ?
Wg mnie faktycznie,budujesz jak dziadki czy rodzice,dla których ważne było posiadać tylko własny dach nad głową a o komforcie mieszkania nikt,nigdzie u nikogo nie słyszał  :wink: 

Widocznie nie rozumujesz zagadnienia komfortu użytkowania domu ponieważ WM to nie jest głównie odzysk ciepła,to komfort świeżego powietrza *zawsze* a nie tylko w momecie otworzenia okien.PC czy grzanie prądem to nie jest moda,to komfort nie machania łopatą i nie dźwigania ton węgla.
Dobre ocieplenie domu to nie jest kaprys,to chęć płacenia niskich rachunków teraz i przyszłości,gdyż cena czynników grzewczych będzie zapewne rosła a nie taniała,to inwestycja w przyszłość a nie trend na forum.
Tego nie rozumiesz,podobnie jak moi sąsiedzi,zaawansowani wiekiem,którzy wybałuszali oczy jak budowałem,byli w szoku,że mając wegiel obok siebie,za sobą i na przeciwko siebie chcę grzać "drogim prądem"  :wink: 
I żeby nie bylo,że idę za głosem stada,na grzanie prądem zdecydowałem się w 2009 r czyli ładnych parę lat temu,wszystko przemyślone i przeliczone  :wink: [

----------


## ewastudio1

[QUOTE=ewastudio1;5621268]


> Czyżby zazdrość wychodziła z niektórych inwestorów,że inni a nie oni mają pojęcie o budowie "dobrego" domu ?
> Wg mnie faktycznie,budujesz jak dziadki czy rodzice,dla których ważne było posiadać tylko własny dach nad głową a o komforcie mieszkania nikt,nigdzie u nikogo nie słyszał 
> 
> Widocznie nie rozumujesz zagadnienia komfortu użytkowania domu ponieważ WM to nie jest głównie odzysk ciepła,to komfort świeżego powietrza *zawsze* a nie tylko w momecie otworzenia okien.PC czy grzanie prądem to nie jest moda,to komfort nie machania łopatą i nie dźwigania ton węgla.
> Dobre ocieplenie domu to nie jest kaprys,to chęć płacenia niskich rachunków teraz i przyszłości,gdyż cena czynników grzewczych będzie zapewne rosła a nie taniała,to inwestycja w przyszłość a nie trend na forum.
> Tego nie rozumiesz,podobnie jak moi sąsiedzi,zaawansowani wiekiem,którzy wybałuszali oczy jak budowałem,byli w szoku,że mając wegiel obok siebie,za sobą i na przeciwko siebie chcę grzać "drogim prądem" 
> I żeby nie bylo,że idę za głosem stada,na grzanie prądem zdecydowałem się w 2009 r czyli ładnych parę lat temu,wszystko przemyślone i przeliczone [


sorki chciałam tylko coś wpisać a skopiowałam do siebie ale będe miała to wybaczone...?

----------


## ewastudio1

to przez tą pózną godzine

----------


## Danonki

a my od 26 października już mieszkam w naszej Pchełce  :smile: 
ale nadal powoli się wykańczamy.
Dom mamy tradycyjny, ale dobrze ocieplony i z kratkami wentylacyjnymi praktycznie w każdym pomieszczeniu. 

z niecierpliwością czekam aż większość będzie już pisała o rzeczach związanych z wykańczaniem domu  :wink:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Łooooomatkooooooo ..... Sylwester chyba Ci się komputer ciaciął  :big grin: 

Miałeś na myśli ekonomiczne czy ekologiczne jeśli to pierwsze to ...  :bye:

----------


## [email protected]

> a my od 26 października już mieszkam w naszej Pchełce 
> ale nadal powoli się wykańczamy.
> Dom mamy tradycyjny, ale dobrze ocieplony i z kratkami wentylacyjnymi praktycznie w każdym pomieszczeniu. 
> 
> z niecierpliwością czekam aż większość będzie już pisała o rzeczach związanych z wykańczaniem domu


Zazdroszcze Wam bardzo :Smile:  przede mna długa droga, mam wrazenie ze nigdy sie nie skonczy

----------


## rafus12

Potwiedzam, najgorsza jest ta zmiana avatara Ewy;(

----------


## rafus12

Gosiu, a ty na jakim etapie? Dziennik widze zapuszczony tak jak moj :wink: 
Mi w srodw wstawiaja okna, drzwi, brame no i podlaczaja alarm.

----------


## ewastudio1

> Potwiedzam, najgorsza jest ta zmiana avatara Ewy;(


no co wy  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

Czego się nie robi dla przyjaciół bo chyba mogę Was tak nazwać ? :tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

> Gosiu, a ty na jakim etapie? Dziennik widze zapuszczony tak jak moj
> Mi w srodw wstawiaja okna, drzwi, brame no i podlaczaja alarm.


ja wiszę sobie w prózni, bo albo działam dalej, jak dostaniemy teraz kredyt, albo dopiero na wiosnę. Jestem na etapie dachu, tzn w środe mi kładą dachówkę. Inna sprawa że mam wyjatkowy etap zniechęcenia budową. Zaliczyłam nadproża o 10 cm nizej, żle wymurowana ścianę i zle postawiony komin :wink:  na budowie jestem codzinnie, mam dobrego kierownika i co, nico, tak się zdarza. Tak że dochodze do etapu że jak bank który btw ma chore podejście do działalnosci gospodarczej powie ze nie teraz, to chyba odtchnę z ulgą i zrobię sobie wakacje budowlane

OOOO, Ewa zadek znowu dała, też mi brakowało :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> Gosiu, a ty na jakim etapie? Dziennik widze zapuszczony tak jak moj
> Mi w srodw wstawiaja okna, drzwi, brame no i podlaczaja alarm.


Wstawiasz juz docelowe drzwi? bramę? nie boisz sie ze Ci zniszczą????

----------


## plusfoto

Nareszcie ewa jest ewą

----------


## bluenet

> Nareszcie ewa jest ewą


dobre... :wink:

----------


## Danonki

no a ja wiem już, że Ewa to Ewa, bo nick średnio pamiętałam (mam w tym zakresie słabą pamięć), a pupę bardzo dobrze  :big grin:  więc nawet nie wiedziałam o kogo chodzi, a teraz wszystko jasne  :smile:  Ewa, nie zmieniaj juz ava, bo to Twój tak jakby... znak rozpoznawczy  :big grin:

----------


## ewastudio1

> no a ja wiem już, że Ewa to Ewa, bo nick średnio pamiętałam (mam w tym zakresie słabą pamięć), a pupę bardzo dobrze  więc nawet nie wiedziałam o kogo chodzi, a teraz wszystko jasne  Ewa, nie zmieniaj juz ava, bo to Twój tak jakby... znak rozpoznawczy


Zrobiło mi się GORĄCO nie wiem dlaczego ha ha aż mam wypieki  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> no a ja wiem już, że Ewa to Ewa, bo nick średnio pamiętałam (mam w tym zakresie słabą pamięć), a pupę bardzo dobrze  więc nawet nie wiedziałam o kogo chodzi, a teraz wszystko jasne  Ewa, nie zmieniaj juz ava, bo to Twój tak jakby... znak rozpoznawczy


Miło mi że zapadłam w pamięci a raczej ten tyłeczek  :wink:

----------


## rafus12

Dzwi wejsciowe i ogrodowe beda tymczasowe, uklon od firmy montujacej. Brama garazowa docelowa mam nadzieje ze nie zniszcza. Nie zniechecaj sie wpadki beda, mysmy np za pozno zajarzyli ze salon jest niedoswietlony. A wakacje tez mozesz zrobic, ja tez po oknach czekam do wiosny.

----------


## rafus12

Ewa przylaczam sie do podziekowan za przywrocenie avatara :Smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

Wiecie co ja myślę o ogrodzeniu chciałabym żeby było zabudowane przez które nie będzie widać wiele ...widziałam kilka ale najbardziej podoba mi się właśnie takie betonowe z kolorem elewacji na sobie co o tym sądzicie znalazłam u kogoś z nas takie ładniutkie ale teraz już nie wiem do kogo należało w kolorze zielonym oczywiście ono ma przęsła  kute też

----------


## ewastudio1

> Ewa przylaczam sie do podziekowan za przywrocenie avatara


Niema sprawy  :wink:

----------


## nita83

tez bym chciała całe ogrodzenie, jednak u nas plan przestrzennego zagospodarowania zakazuje, cóż będę bratać sie z sąsiadami i ekipami budujacymi domy  :smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

Kiedy musze zgłosic prace przy ogrodzeniu

----------


## rafus12

A ja z innej beczki - jak ugryzc temat zaprojektowania lazienek? Mamy az 3. Kuchnia to wiadomo, mozna jakies studio kuchenne nawiedzic.
Obywamy sie bez projektanta wnetrz - nie wiem czy to sie nie zemsci - wiadomo kasa.
Co radzicie? Czy jakies dobre "studia lazienek" w Trojmiescie okolicach ktos zna? 
Ewa - o ogrodzeniach wiem malo wiec nie doradze :ohmy:

----------


## ewastudio1

> A ja z innej beczki - jak ugryzc temat zaprojektowania lazienek? Mamy az 3. Kuchnia to wiadomo, mozna jakies studio kuchenne nawiedzic.
> Obywamy sie bez projektanta wnetrz - nie wiem czy to sie nie zemsci - wiadomo kasa.
> Co radzicie? Czy jakies dobre "studia lazienek" w Trojmiescie okolicach ktos zna? 
> Ewa - o ogrodzeniach wiem malo wiec nie doradze


ja robiłam wizualizacje domu z zewnątrz  i średnio mi się podobała tak jakby była nie dokończona i brak efektu a jeśli chodzi o środek to trzeba wziąć odpowiednią osobę która ma doświadczenie i sama coś zaproponuje a nie taką której to my mamy podpowiadać tak było u mnie efekt jest wtedy do ....

----------


## ewastudio1

czy orientujecie sie w kosztach projektów wnętrz

----------


## ewastudio1

> A ja z innej beczki - jak ugryzc temat zaprojektowania lazienek? Mamy az 3. Kuchnia to wiadomo, mozna jakies studio kuchenne nawiedzic.
> Obywamy sie bez projektanta wnetrz - nie wiem czy to sie nie zemsci - wiadomo kasa.
> Co radzicie? Czy jakies dobre "studia lazienek" w Trojmiescie okolicach ktos zna? 
> Ewa - o ogrodzeniach wiem malo wiec nie doradze


Chyba tylko wystarczy zgłosić ale muszę projekty wjazdu zrobić wcześniej

----------


## R&K

> czy orientujecie sie w kosztach projektów wnętrz


od ok50 do 150 zł za 1m2

----------


## ewastudio1

> od ok50 do 150 zł za 1m2


Troszkę drogo ale może czasem warto skorzystać

----------


## R&K

nam jedynie w cenie płytek projektantka w sklepie zrobiła projekt WC - a raczej wizualizację naszego już określonego w głowie projektu 
reszta we własnym zakresie a raczej głowie

----------


## ewastudio1

> nam jedynie w cenie płytek projektantka w sklepie zrobiła projekt WC - a raczej wizualizację naszego już określonego w głowie projektu 
> reszta we własnym zakresie a raczej głowie


troche wyobrazni i damy rade przeciesz to sama przyjemnosc biegać i kupowac a potem odmieniać gdy okaże sie  że kupiliśmy coś niewłaściwego

----------


## kupiecjudex

> czy orientujecie sie w kosztach projektów wnętrz


U nas babka za konsultację na budowie, w sumie dwie wizyty wzięła 500 zł. Pogadały z żoną co i jak, mieliśmy już jakieś własne wyobrażenia co do wykończeniówki więc konsultowaliśmy to , powiedziała co jest ok a co nie i dlaczegozrobiła projekt kuchi, dała kilka propozycji które być może się przyjmą w salonie. To w tej cenie.
za zrobienie domu od a do z 100 zł m2.
Wyszlo na to że ta moja małża wcale taka głupia nie jest  :wink:  wiele żeczy dobrze wymyśliła więc dalej jedziemy bez projektanta, no chyba że ogród, ale to jeszcze trochę.

----------


## ewastudio1

> nam jedynie w cenie płytek projektantka w sklepie zrobiła projekt WC - a raczej wizualizację naszego już określonego w głowie projektu 
> reszta we własnym zakresie a raczej głowie


możesz mi napisać jaki masz dach zaglądałam tyle razy ale nie doczytałam ... a jest naprawde piękny wogóle domek jest cudny bardzo gustowny i ze smakiem

----------


## rafus12

Ja dostalem wycene wstepna od pani architekt znaleziona na forum muratora: 75-90 zl/m2 dla stylu klasycznego/nowoczesnego. Dla bardziej wyrafinowanych drozej. Przy zalozeniu ze cena jest za p/ uzytkowa to dla mojego domku 157m2 koszt projektu wyniesie ok 14 tys zl. Sporo zwlaszcza ze scianki dzialowe juz sa, elektryka sie robi a ustawienie w pomieszczeniach jak salon jest gotowe. Glownie chodzi mi o lazienki, kuchnie.

----------


## ewastudio1

> U nas babka za konsultację na budowie, w sumie dwie wizyty wzięła 500 zł. Pogadały z żoną co i jak, mieliśmy już jakieś własne wyobrażenia co do wykończeniówki więc konsultowaliśmy to , powiedziała co jest ok a co nie i dlaczegozrobiła projekt kuchi, dała kilka propozycji które być może się przyjmą w salonie. To w tej cenie.
> za zrobienie domu od a do z 100 zł m2.
> Wyszlo na to że ta moja małża wcale taka głupia nie jest  wiele żeczy dobrze wymyśliła więc dalej jedziemy bez projektanta, no chyba że ogród, ale to jeszcze trochę.


Wszystkie KOBIETY są mądre ale przeciesz wy na to nie wpadniecie dopuki wam ktoś takiej myśli nie podsunie .... :big tongue:

----------


## ewastudio1

Podobają mi się jasne wnętrza i duże przestrzenie meble francuskie ale nie zrobiłabym całego wnetrza w takim stylu tylko małe akcenty

----------


## Danonki

to my nie mamy tak ladnie jak R&K. Moze gdybysmy od razu poddasze wykanczali to byloby inaczej. Moze gdyby bylo wiecej kaski. W planach tez mamy m.in. podwieszane sufity, aby salon byl salonem a nie nasza sypialnia jak jest teraz. Chcemy pare rzeczy z czasem pozmieniac, dokupic. Teraz weszlismy w zasadzie ze starymi naszymi meblami. Nie bralismy zadnych projektantow i na pewno z takich uslug nie bedziemy korzystac. W kazdym razie jestem zadowolona, fajnie mieszka sie w swoim domu nawet takim niedokonczonym, nieodpicowanym. Poza tym i tak wszystko mi sie podoba tylko brak tych dopieszczen (np jeszcze listew przypodlogowych nie mamy  :big tongue: ).

----------


## ewastudio1

> to my nie mamy tak ladnie jak R&K. Moze gdybysmy od razu poddasze wykanczali to byloby inaczej. Moze gdyby bylo wiecej kaski. W planach tez mamy m.in. podwieszane sufity, aby salon byl salonem a nie nasza sypialnia jak jest teraz. Chcemy pare rzeczy z czasem pozmieniac, dokupic. Teraz weszlismy w zasadzie ze starymi naszymi meblami. Nie bralismy zadnych projektantow i na pewno z takich uslug nie bedziemy korzystac. W kazdym razie jestem zadowolona, fajnie mieszka sie w swoim domu nawet takim niedokonczonym, nieodpicowanym. Poza tym i tak wszystko mi sie podoba tylko brak tych dopieszczen (np jeszcze listew przypodlogowych nie mamy ).


Każdy kto buduje domek wkłada swoje serduszko a to czy nie  ma listwy czy pięknej zasłony  czy jeszcze coś to wszystko jest nieważne najważniejsze żeby dom miał Dusze a resztę w miare możliwości i zdrowia mozna dokończyć także Danonki głowa   wysoko do góry ale nie odrazu( w chmury) i trzymamy kciuki  :wink:

----------


## R&K

> możesz mi napisać jaki masz dach zaglądałam tyle razy ale nie doczytałam ... a jest naprawde piękny wogóle domek jest cudny bardzo gustowny i ze smakiem


chodzi CI o pokrycie? Dachówka Roben Monza Antracyt - powód kasa - jedna z najtańszych 




> to my nie mamy tak ladnie jak R&K. Moze gdybysmy od razu poddasze wykanczali to byloby inaczej. Moze gdyby bylo wiecej kaski.  .......Teraz weszlismy w zasadzie ze starymi naszymi meblami. Nie bralismy zadnych projektantow i na pewno z takich uslug nie bedziemy korzystac.


tak jak pisałem wyżej - nie braliśmy projektanta, niczego nie konsultowaliśmy - większość to rzeczy znalezione w sieci przez moją żonę, wspóln dyskusja , a w salonie stół, krzesła, bufet, kanapa ,stolik kawowy to "graty" z mieszkania z bolku

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## sskiba

> to my nie mamy tak ladnie jak R&K. Moze gdybysmy od razu poddasze wykanczali to byloby inaczej. Moze gdyby bylo wiecej kaski. W planach tez mamy m.in. podwieszane sufity, aby salon byl salonem a nie nasza sypialnia jak jest teraz. Chcemy pare rzeczy z czasem pozmieniac, dokupic. Teraz weszlismy w zasadzie ze starymi naszymi meblami. Nie bralismy zadnych projektantow i na pewno z takich uslug nie bedziemy korzystac. W kazdym razie jestem zadowolona, fajnie mieszka sie w swoim domu nawet takim niedokonczonym, nieodpicowanym. Poza tym i tak wszystko mi sie podoba tylko brak tych dopieszczen (np jeszcze listew przypodlogowych nie mamy ).


Listwy ... to zupełny pikuś , co będziecie robić poźniej , a tak będzie zajęcie , a przy swoim to wiadomo .  Ja nawet łazienki jeszcze nie mam , WC stoi nawet bez spłuczki bo nie było czasu założyć , drzwi do łazienki  i do wiatrołapu nie ma  . Mam z odzysku takie z czasów PRL-u właśnie maluje .  Ogrzewanie działa , radzimy sobie , też stare meble . Na wiosnę ruszam z dalszymi sprawami , teraz muszę trochę odpocząć po gonitwie , praca po pracy wykańczanie tego co najbardziej potrzebne do egzystencji .

----------


## plusfoto

> Nie bralismy zadnych projektantow i na pewno z takich uslug nie bedziemy korzystac.


Na stronie ikei jest programik dzięki któremu można sobie parę pomieszczeń zaprojektować samemu. Można z niego skorzystać aby przynajmniej wyrobić sobie ogólny pogląd na to co się ma zamiar zrobić.

----------


## Danonki

plusfoto, znam ten program  :smile:  sama w nim sobie kuchnię zaprojektowałam i właśnie u nich dolne szafki kupiłam. Już na 90% wiem jakie powieszę na górze, ale ten zakup czeka na większy przypływ gotówki  :smile: 
I polecam sobie z niego korzystać, bo to przydatne jest

----------


## Danonki

> tak jak pisałem wyżej - nie braliśmy projektanta, niczego nie konsultowaliśmy - większość to rzeczy znalezione w sieci przez moją żonę, wspóln dyskusja , a w salonie stół, krzesła, bufet, kanapa ,stolik kawowy to "graty" z mieszkania z bolku


wiem, pamiętam  :smile:  dlatego tym bardziej podziwiam Wasz domek. Do późna przeleciałam dziennik oglądając Wasze zdjęcia i trochę czytając bo cięzko było się oderwać. Na prawdę fajnie Wam to wyszło. Żona ma fajne pomysły

----------


## [email protected]

> A ja z innej beczki - jak ugryzc temat zaprojektowania lazienek? Mamy az 3. Kuchnia to wiadomo, mozna jakies studio kuchenne nawiedzic.
> Obywamy sie bez projektanta wnetrz - nie wiem czy to sie nie zemsci - wiadomo kasa.
> Co radzicie? Czy jakies dobre "studia lazienek" w Trojmiescie okolicach ktos zna? 
> Ewa - o ogrodzeniach wiem malo wiec nie doradze


U mnie 3 łazienki kosztują 3800, nie właściwie 3,5 łazienki. Mam projekt całości, ale u mnei projekt robi moja przyjaciółka, wiem, że można zlecić zamowic tylko czesc. Łazienki, albo kuchnie, przy łazienkach najwięcej pracy jest. Jest tez program http://www.houzz.com na iphona, androida, na komputer. Tysiące przykładów realizacji, można skorzystać


Dobre studio łazienek w trojmiescie, obok KLifu po tej samej stronie z duzym parkinkiem, na A się nazywa. Następne w OLiwie, po lewej stronie takie z pszczolą. Imola? bardzo duże, na przeciwko jest telewizja i salon forda. Mam też namiary na b. dobra architekt z Sopotu. Polecam z czystym sumieniem, może zrobic tylko łazienki np

Wrzuciłam 3 zdjęcia ze starego domu, ktory projektowała pani Makander. Pamietaj tylko że to było 7 lat temu :Smile:

----------


## rafus12

Dzieki Gosia za info!! Czy ty nie mieszkalas przypadkiem w Trojmiescie ? :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> Dzieki Gosia za info!! Czy ty nie mieszkalas przypadkiem w Trojmiescie ?


Mieszkalam ponad 10 lat :Smile:  Wyprowadziłam się 3 lata temu :Smile:  A Dom miałam pod Gdynią w Koleczowie

----------


## ewastudio1

> chodzi CI o pokrycie? Dachówka Roben Monza Antracyt - powód kasa - jedna z najtańszych 
> 
> 
> 
> tak jak pisałem wyżej - nie braliśmy projektanta, niczego nie konsultowaliśmy - większość to rzeczy znalezione w sieci przez moją żonę, wspóln dyskusja , a w salonie stół, krzesła, bufet, kanapa ,stolik kawowy to "graty" z mieszkania z bolku


mielismy kłaść blachodachówke ale nie moge znaleść ładnego koloru ciemnego wiec myśle o dachówce ale sama nie wiem na co się zdecydować

----------


## [email protected]

Podstawowe pytanie 
czy banki wliczały wam powierzchnie garderoby do powierzchni użytkowej?? Bo czytałam, że to się nie wlicza

----------


## kupiecjudex

U mnie decydował zapis z projektu, czyli u mnie się wlicza. Bank tego nie weryfikował. Po prostu był projekt z wskazaną powierzchnią, do tego rzeczoznawca robił operat szacunkowy kosztów budowy.

----------


## [email protected]

> U mnie decydował zapis z projektu, czyli u mnie się wlicza. Bank tego nie weryfikował. Po prostu był projekt z wskazaną powierzchnią, do tego rzeczoznawca robił operat szacunkowy kosztów budowy.


No u nas bank też puścił wzorując się na zapisie w projekcie ale analityk odrzucił. 
Musimy teraz z części pokoi na poddaszu zrobić strych.  
Boję się, że wszystkie banku będą źle nastawione do NAS a rodzina na swoim tylko do końca roku :sad:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Bo ci analitycy to się g ... no znają, oni są od kredytów a nie od projektów.Najlepiej jak każdy swoje robi. Tylką tą rodzinę na swoim to chyba tylko kilka banków daje, więc pole manewru pewnie ograniczone.

----------


## R&K

> mielismy kłaść blachodachówke ale nie moge znaleść ładnego koloru ciemnego wiec myśle o dachówce ale sama nie wiem na co się zdecydować


kolor to 1, koszty to 2 - tu musisz dokładnie przeliczyć ile co będzie kosztowało 
zacząć należy od więźby dachowej i przeprojektowania jej pod dachówkę - jeśli masz blachę w projekcie 
2 sprawa to czy więźbę robić tradycyjnie czy z więzarów - ta 2 opcja tylko teoretycznie wychodzi drożej - policz ile weźmie ekipa od wieźby + materiały i to porównuj z 2 opcją - 2 opcja też jest znacznie szybsza - 1 dzień i to niecały ...
no i kolejna rzecz to koszt krycia blacha i dachówką w kontekście też wszelkich obróbek - dużo zależy od projektu dachu

----------


## R&K

> Mam pytanie, może troche osobiste... Ale ja kiedyś też zastanawiałem się nad grzaniem prądem. Jesteś pracownikiem w energetyce? Jeśli tak to wybranie prądu do ogrzewania jest bardziej opłacalne dla Ciebie niż dla osoby spoza energetyki. Chyba wiesz dlaczego?
> 
> Pozdrawiam.



Arturo72 - a jesteś ??  ja nie,  a wybrałem mimo to  prąd ... ciekawe dlaczego??  :wink:

----------


## R&K

> Podstawowe pytanie 
> czy banki wliczały wam powierzchnie garderoby do powierzchni użytkowej?? Bo czytałam, że to się nie wlicza


garderoba i schowki nie wlicza się do pow. uzytkowej w  RnS 
wystarczy że projektant adaptujący zmieni nazewnictwo pomieszczeń na projekcie i problem z głowy ... a jak finalnie się zrobi nie ma nic do rzeczy

----------


## [email protected]

> garderoba i schowki nie wlicza się do pow. uzytkowej w  RnS 
> wystarczy że projektant adaptujący zmieni nazewnictwo pomieszczeń na projekcie i problem z głowy ... a jak finalnie się zrobi nie ma nic do rzeczy




no a właśnie nam doczepili się garderoby. 
no nic 3/4 poddasza zmuszeni jesteśmy aby był to strych i tyle a i tak zrobimy tam pokoje.

----------


## Troszka

> Dzwi wejsciowe i ogrodowe beda tymczasowe, uklon od firmy montujacej. Brama garazowa docelowa mam nadzieje ze nie zniszcza. Nie zniechecaj sie wpadki beda, mysmy np za pozno zajarzyli ze salon jest niedoswietlony. A wakacje tez mozesz zrobic, ja tez po oknach czekam do wiosny.


Witam, myślicie, że drzwi tymczasowe są konieczne? Mój M uparł się, ze wstawia już docelowe, zaraz po wylaniu podłogi. Czyli pojutrze.  :eek:

----------


## dusiaka

> Podstawowe pytanie 
> czy banki wliczały wam powierzchnie garderoby do powierzchni użytkowej?? Bo czytałam, że to się nie wlicza


my bez RnS- nasz bank liczył całą pow.parteru jako użytkową ( w tym pom. gosp i garaż), czyli wszystkie pomieszczenia powyżej 2.2 m wysokości. A do SSO to nawet przyjęli strych (nie cały, tylko część pow.2,2 m). 



> Witam, myślicie, że drzwi tymczasowe są konieczne? Mój M uparł się, ze wstawia już docelowe, zaraz po wylaniu podłogi. Czyli pojutrze.


Nie są konieczne. My  zamontowaliśmy docelowe drzwi po wylewkach - kiedy w domu była rozprowadzona cała instalacja. Zresztą od tego momentu w domu już nie było innych ekip, nie miałby kto je zniszczyć.

----------


## ewastudio1

> kolor to 1, koszty to 2 - tu musisz dokładnie przeliczyć ile co będzie kosztowało 
> zacząć należy od więźby dachowej i przeprojektowania jej pod dachówkę - jeśli masz blachę w projekcie 
> 2 sprawa to czy więźbę robić tradycyjnie czy z więzarów - ta 2 opcja tylko teoretycznie wychodzi drożej - policz ile weźmie ekipa od wieźby + materiały i to porównuj z 2 opcją - 2 opcja też jest znacznie szybsza - 1 dzień i to niecały ...
> no i kolejna rzecz to koszt krycia blacha i dachówką w kontekście też wszelkich obróbek - dużo zależy od projektu dachu


Dach jest już przykryty papą a krokwie są solidne bo przy zamawianiu dziwili się ze chcemy takie pod blache więc dach wytrzyma co do blachy to myślałam o ruuki ale są tylko 4 kolory chyba i szary jest jasny a ja chciałabym ciemny ;(

----------


## [email protected]

Mam do was pytanie jak to jest w dowozem materiałów budowlanych. 
Zakupiliśmy bloczki betonowe transport gratis. Jak się okazało bloczki zostały rozładowane gdzieś z 40 m od naszej działki a dokładniej na drodze. Otóż kierowca stwierdził, że nie wjedzie na miejsce gdyż się zakopie, poza tym,  nie będzie miał jak nawrócić. Dodam, że część drogi nie usypanej piaskiem jest gminna natomiast druga część drogi prowadzącej do działki jest nasza- usypana żwirem. Kierowca stwierdził, że mamy sobie nająć koparkę i powozić bloczki.  Oczywiście mój mąż się na to zgodził, jak do mnie zadzwonił i powiedział o tej sytuacji to się we mnie krew zagotowała. Szok. Firma od której zakupiliśmy towar jest u mnie przegrana.

----------


## Alina&Mariusz

Ja bym sobie na coś takiego nie pozwolił. Mogliby sobie te bloczki zabrać. Mało dziś firm na rynku? Chyba ciągle żyją w poprzedniej epoce...

----------


## plusfoto

Panda w gestii i w interesie inwestora jest wykonanie dojazdu utwardzonego do budowy tak aby mógł dojechać ciężki sprzęt z towarem. Trudno nam oceniać tylko po pobieżnym opisie czy spełniłaś ten warunek. Wrzuć fotkę to lepiej odzwierciedli panujące warunki. Argument że się zakopie może być trafiony ale to że nie będzie miał jak nawrócić to porażka kierowcy. Już dawno mój brat cioteczny jeżdżący tirami z dużymi składami powiedział mi że jeśli gdzieś da się wjechać przodem to nie ma takiej siły żeby nie wyjechał tyłem. Ale to są umiejętności kierowcy. Fakt że ja tam mam zawsze problemy przy cofaniu nawet z małą przyczepką.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Panda , u Nas na budowe tez jest podjazd - niby droga utwardzona, ale jak popada deszcz "ciezki sprzet" nie wyjedzie (bloto po kostki, plynaca woda). Nie bylo do tej pory zadnego problemu z dowiezieniem towaru (po prostu towar przywoza w pogode  :wink: ) - oj, przepraszam raz zdarzylo sie, ze nie wjechal z przyczepa z pustakami i stanal w polowie drogi....odpial przyczepe, wyjechal, rozladowal, zjechal do przyczepy, przeladowal pustaki z przyczepy na samochod i drugi raz wyjechal. Ostatnio wiezbe wozili w deszcz i prosili, zeby ew. do pomocy zalatwic traktor (jakby staneli w polowie drogi), ale kierowca byl "kumaty" i obylo sie bez pomocy...Poza tym z kazdym dostawca mamy umowa - jak nie zloza towaru na budowie, nie bierzemy...

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## maggs1

U mnie było tak że z bloczkami raz wjechał pod same fundamenty i rozładowywał do środka a drugim razem się zakopał i wszystko rozładował właśnie z 50 metrów dalej, a u mnie to raczej jest twarde podłoże -dobrze, że w pobliskiej hurtowni mają widlaka  :smile: .

----------


## Troszka

> Mam do was pytanie jak to jest w dowozem materiałów budowlanych. 
> Zakupiliśmy bloczki betonowe transport gratis. Jak się okazało bloczki zostały rozładowane gdzieś z 40 m od naszej działki a dokładniej na drodze. Otóż kierowca stwierdził, że nie wjedzie na miejsce gdyż się zakopie, poza tym,  nie będzie miał jak nawrócić. Dodam, że część drogi nie usypanej piaskiem jest gminna natomiast druga część drogi prowadzącej do działki jest nasza- usypana żwirem. Kierowca stwierdził, że mamy sobie nająć koparkę i powozić bloczki.  Oczywiście mój mąż się na to zgodził, jak do mnie zadzwonił i powiedział o tej sytuacji to się we mnie krew zagotowała. Szok. Firma od której zakupiliśmy towar jest u mnie przegrana.


Panda,  pewnie kierowca nie raz już się zakopał i miał nauczkę. U nas pan kierowca chciał być miły, wjechał z dachówką i nawracając ZAKOPAŁ SIĘ I TO PORZĄDNIE. Było to w lipcu, ale ulewy + glina to niezła ślizgawka. Rozładował do wszystko w miejscu gdzie się zakopał, spory kawałek od domu. Cudem udało mu się wyjechać. Wszyscy pracownicy stracili na pomaganiu z 2 godziny. Pan wyjechał, a dachówki zostały. Znów była dodatkowa praca z noszeniem i strata czasu.   Czeka Cię jeszcze wiele "miłych"  niespodzianek :smile:  Uzbroić się trzeba w cierpliwość, gdyż można się dorobić kilka siwych włosków :smile:

----------


## bluenet

> Panda,  pewnie kierowca nie raz już się zakopał i miał nauczkę. U nas pan kierowca chciał być miły, wjechał z dachówką i nawracając ZAKOPAŁ SIĘ I TO PORZĄDNIE. Było to w lipcu, ale ulewy + glina to niezła ślizgawka. Rozładował do wszystko w miejscu gdzie się zakopał, spory kawałek od domu. Cudem udało mu się wyjechać. Wszyscy pracownicy stracili na pomaganiu z 2 godziny. Pan wyjechał, a dachówki zostały. Znów była dodatkowa praca z noszeniem i strata czasu.   Czeka Cię jeszcze wiele "miłych"  niespodzianek Uzbroić się trzeba w cierpliwość, gdyż można się dorobić kilka siwych włosków


Podpisałem umowę z Wykonawcą, zgodnie z którą za dostarczenie towaru na teren budowy i rozładunek odpowiedzialny jest Wykonawca. Prosty przykład. Przyjechała betoniarka z 9m3 betonu. Nawet nie zdążyłem zareagować gdy jakieś 20 m od wykopu zakopała się. Poszedłem po kamerę aby to uwiecznić a tu nadjeżdża kolejna betoniarka. Wyciągają 100 m linę i wyciągają pierwszą betoniarkę.

----------


## bluenet

> Po prostu,zapłaciłeś dodatkowo za taką usługę


Skąd wiesz ile kosztowała mnie umowa na wykonanie usługi wybudowania domu? Podejrzewasz, że nie potrafię liczyć?  :wink:

----------


## bluenet

> Usługa na wykonanie SSO z materiałem zawsze wychodzi drożej niż gdybyś to robił osobno,czyli umowa na wykonawstwo SSO i materiały we własnym zakresie.


Skąd ta pewność? Z własnych doświadczeń? Nie mierz wszystkich własną miarą. Przede wszystkim nie napisałem, że płace za sso z materiałem. Napisałem, ze za dostarcznei na plac budowy odpowiada wykonawca.  Płacę za usługę wybudowania domu. Konkretnie 40k. Materiał zamawia wykonawca, pokrywa koszty a potem się rozliczamy. Jeżeli mi się coś nie spodoba (np. cena), kupuję osobiście. Nie zdarzyło się aby kupił materiał droższy niż ja znalazłem. Jak narazie.... Co będzie....zobaczymy. Przede mną kupno Ytonga....

----------


## bluenet

Wiesz doskonale że opowiadasz bzdury. Każda budowa jest indywidualna. Przede wszystkim, z doświadczenia wiem, że nie dostanę takich zniżek na materiały jak facet który zaopatruje się w składzie budowlanym czy innej betoniarni od 15 lat. To po pierwsze. Po drugie co ma do tego Ytong? Co jest jasne? Możesz jaśniej? Jakie są Twoje przemyślenia?
A tymi odległościami to co chcesz udowodnić? Że mieszkasz na zadupiu?  :wink:  Czy to może argument, że budujesz jak najtaniej?

----------


## ewastudio1

komuś się podniosło ciśnienie chłopcy głęboki oddech...już lepiej  :wink:

----------


## bluenet

> Ytong jest drogi w porównaniu do BK solbetu czy H&H


Nie wiem ile kosztuje u Ciebie Ytong. Ja mam 10 km do fabryki firmy Xella. Zapraszam na dni otwarte. Warto...

----------


## R&K

przy takim awatarze melisa nie pomoze i nie obnizy cisnienia im ;P

----------


## bluenet

> komuś się podniosło ciśnienie chłopcy głęboki oddech...już lepiej


Mamy sekundantkę...

----------


## bluenet

> przy takim awatarze melisa nie pomoze i nie obnizy cisnienia im ;P


lekarz? specjalista od nerwic?

----------


## ewastudio1

Jeśli mogę się wtrącić to nie każdy ma czas żeby jezdzić po składach i szukać najtańszych ofert jeśli chodzi o miasteczko to ok ale 200 km to jest to chyba nierealne ... Myśle że nikt z budujących nie chce przepłacać ale też nie ma czasu żeby sprawdzić ceny w całym województwie no chyba że sie siedzi w domku i z nudów to może :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Poproszę okład z...


...z czego ;/)

----------


## bluenet

> Jeśli mogę się wtrącić to nie każdy ma czas żeby jezdzić po składach i szukać najtańszych ofert jeśli chodzi o miasteczko to ok ale 200 km to jest to chyba nierealne ... Myśle że nikt z budujących nie chce przepłacać ale też nie ma czasu żeby sprawdzić ceny w całym województwie no chyba że sie siedzi w domku i z nudów to może


Dużo w tym racji. Pierwszy z brzegu przykład. Pytam wykonawcy. Po ile kupujesz dla mnie bloczek fundamentowy? On: 2,30 brutto. Dzwonię do firmy od której on kupuje(anonimowo oczywiście) po ile mają z transportem przy zakupie 1300 szt. 2,56 brutto. Czy warto się boksować z koniem? Chyba nie... :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

chodz przez chwile zrobiło się weselej bo ostatnio to zaniedbujecie fm przynajmniej ten nasz wątek :wink:  :wink:

----------


## bluenet

> chodz przez chwile zrobiło się weselej bo ostatnio to zaniedbujecie fm przynajmniej ten nasz wątek


podbijam  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Dużo w tym racji. Pierwszy z brzegu przykład. Pytam wykonawcy. Po ile kupujesz dla mnie bloczek fundamentowy? On: 2,30 brutto. Dzwonię do firmy od której on kupuje(anonimowo oczywiście) po ile mają z transportem przy zakupie 1300 szt. 2,56 brutto. Czy warto się boksować z koniem? Chyba nie...


Pewnie że nie a skoro on ma upust to niech sobie zarobi za dobre chęci nie można być zachłannym no ale rozrzutnym też nie  :roll eyes:

----------


## bluenet

> Ja budowałem z silikatu.Kupiłem silikat z Kluczy o 50% taniej niż gdybym sam odbierał bezpośrednio z fabryki z Kluczy


Z całego serca gratuluję  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> podbijam


Dziękuję uwielbiam ją :wink: ) :roll eyes:

----------


## bluenet

> Dziękuję uwielbiam ją)


cała przyjemność po mojej stronie ekranu  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

fajnie pisać słuchając w tle takiej muzyki  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> cała przyjemność po mojej stronie ekranu


 :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> przy takim awatarze melisa nie pomoze i nie obnizy cisnienia im ;P


a jeszcze niedawno tak mi ktoś  dokuczał żebym wróciła do mojego avatara  :big tongue: wtedy nie trzeba byłoby meliski parzyć

----------


## bluenet

> a jeszcze niedawno tak mi ktoś  dokuczał żebym wróciła do mojego avatara wtedy nie trzeba byłoby meliski parzyć


widziałem dialogi na temat Twojego avatara i za diabła nie wiem o co w tym chodzi...Posługujecie się jakimś tajnym kodem?  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> widziałem dialogi na temat Twojego avatara i za diabła nie wiem o co w tym chodzi...Posługujecie się jakimś tajnym kodem?


chodzi o te piękne kształty ha ha póznie zmieniłam na inny i niektózy tęsknili i nie poznali mnie ale gdy znów wróciłam do pierwszego avatara  wszystko wróciło na swoje miejsce  :wink:

----------


## bluenet

> chodzi o te piękne kształty ha ha póznie zmieniłam na inny i niektózy tęsknili i nie poznali mnie ale gdy znów wróciłam do pierwszego avatara  wszystko wróciło na swoje miejsce


Nieźle. Ludzie poznają Cię dopiero gdy wystawisz pupę... :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Nieźle. Ludzie poznają Cię dopiero gdy wystawisz pupę...


to bardzo żle brzmi

----------


## ewastudio1

Chodzi o to że każdy z nas zapamiętuje zdjęcie przynajmniej na początku pózniej poznajemy ludzi po wypowiedzi po słowach  :wink:

----------


## maggs1

> Dużo w tym racji. Pierwszy z brzegu przykład. Pytam wykonawcy. Po ile kupujesz dla mnie bloczek fundamentowy? On: 2,30 brutto. Dzwonię do firmy od której on kupuje(anonimowo oczywiście) po ile mają z transportem przy zakupie 1300 szt. 2,56 brutto. Czy warto się boksować z koniem? Chyba nie...


Jeśli chcesz coś kupić to nie dowiaduj się anonimowo, ustal miejsce dostawy, termin wyłóż pieniądze na ladę i negocjuj ceny. Do składu gdzie rzeczywiście chcesz kupić materiał idź na końcu z dobrymi cenami od konkurencji i wtedy możesz mieć dobry rabat. Pamiętaj wykonawca nie zrobi nic za darmo, pięć rzeczy sprzeda z rabatem a 10 z dużym zyskiem, bo z tego się utrzymuje. Pozdrawiam i życzę każdemu najtańszych materiałów i najlepszych wykonawców. Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## margaretta81

Witam :smile:  poszukuję ekipy, murarzy, dekarzy.... do wykonania SSO budynku z terenu Górnego Śląska. Bardzo prosze o namiary :smile: . Pozdrawiam Małgosia :smile:

----------


## rafus12

U nas wczoraj sie dzialo, zamontowali nam okienka, brame garazowa,  dwie pary drzwi tymczasowych, elektrycy w tym czasie zamontowali alarm. w porywach bylo 6 samochodow dostawczych.

----------


## GraMar

Poratujcie.

Jakiej ceny się spodziewać za robociznę:
1/  za położenie blachodachówki przy moim "magazynie na zboże"  /spórz w lewo   :roll eyes:  /-ok 210 mkw. z niewielkimi naczółkami nad szczytami. Dach         odeskowany i opapowany papą 400/1200 Icopal, bez lukarn, okien dachowych, ma tylko jeden mały wyłaz.
2/ za orynnowanie, obróbki przy nich /ok 35 mb/ wokoło dachu, a rynien spustowych będzie 4 szt, długości w dół będzie zapewne ok 22mb;
3/ za zamontowanie ok 20 mb płotka śniegowego;
4/ za montaż odgromienia lub choćby uchwytów do niego na dachu;
5/ za zamontowanie kilku schodków kominiarskich od wyłazu do komina went-dymowego. Jak to się liczy?
 Plissss

 :bash:

----------


## ewastudio1

> U nas wczoraj sie dzialo, zamontowali nam okienka, brame garazowa,  dwie pary drzwi tymczasowych, elektrycy w tym czasie zamontowali alarm. w porywach bylo 6 samochodow dostawczych.


Tylko pozazdrościć :wink:  aż miło gdy coś się dzieje na budowie a jakie okna zamawialiście

----------


## [email protected]

POCIESZCIE MNIE :sad:  

Analityk z  banku stwierdził, że projektant źle wyliczył pow. użytkową i tak faktycznie było. Zmieniliśmy u projektanta z poddasza strych tzn z dwóch pokoi zrobiliśmy jeden- reszta to strych i dziś telefon z banku, że RACZEJ analityk jest negatywnie nastawiony i wniosek będzie odrzucony, gdyż powiększyliśmy strych tylko po to by dostać dopłaty. Nie kumam niczego przecież to logiczne, że wybraliśmy taki projekt,żeby mieć dopłaty a ze projektant okazał się "szkoda gadać" to mamy kłopoty. Nie wiem co dalej :sad:

----------


## ewastudio1

głowa do góry jest napewno wyjście z tej sytuacji

----------


## [email protected]

> POCIESZCIE MNIE 
> 
> Analityk z  banku stwierdził, że projektant źle wyliczył pow. użytkową i tak faktycznie było. Zmieniliśmy u projektanta z poddasza strych tzn z dwóch pokoi zrobiliśmy jeden- reszta to strych i dziś telefon z banku, że RACZEJ analityk jest negatywnie nastawiony i wniosek będzie odrzucony, gdyż powiększyliśmy strych tylko po to by dostać dopłaty. Nie kumam niczego przecież to logiczne, że wybraliśmy taki projekt,żeby mieć dopłaty a ze projektant okazał się "szkoda gadać" to mamy kłopoty. Nie wiem co dalej


jedyne wyjscie szybko do innego banku, bo imo w tym juz kredytu nie dostaniecie. macie komplet dokumentów, xero i myk do BOS, POcztowego, PKO BP

----------


## [email protected]

> głowa do góry jest napewno wyjście z tej sytuacji


Niesttey nie jest to prawda, sama się bujam z bankami od ponad 2 miesiecy. MOja opinia jest taka, że w bankach obecnie pozostali na stanowiskach analitykow sami niekumaci. Maja problem z odroznieniem przychodu i dochodu. A jak sie do czegos doczepia, to koniec, kropka.Obym się myliła

----------


## ewastudio1

> Niesttey nie jest to prawda, sama się bujam z bankami od ponad 2 miesiecy. MOja opinia jest taka, że w bankach obecnie pozostali na stanowiskach analitykow sami niekumaci. Maja problem z odroznieniem przychodu i dochodu. A jak sie do czegos doczepia, to koniec, kropka.Obym się myliła


Przykre ale prawdziwe jest to że tak wiele zależy od człowieka a może nawet jego humoru

----------


## ewastudio1

ludzie w urzędach są bezwzględni ja bym tak nie potrafiła mam za miękie serce

----------


## bluenet

> ludzie w urzędach są bezwzględni ja bym tak nie potrafiła mam za miękie serce


Mam same fajne wspomnienia po ostatnich kontaktach z urzędnikami. Współczuję jednak tym, którzy użerają się z biurokracją...

----------


## autorus

ja tak samo  :smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Mam same fajne wspomnienia po ostatnich kontaktach z urzędnikami. Współczuję jednak tym, którzy użerają się z biurokracją...


Jak do urzędu wchodzi przystojny mężczyzna to pewnie że są miłe panie urzędniczki gorzej jak ładna dziewczyna to wtedy zazdrość przemawia ha ha  :big tongue:

----------


## bluenet

> Jak do urzędu wchodzi przystojny mężczyzna to pewnie że są miłe panie urzędniczki


To byli mężczyźni....Zaczynam się martwić... :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> To byli mężczyźni....Zaczynam się martwić...


Może chłopcy im się podobają  :Confused:

----------


## ewastudio1

Poprawka Mężczyzni

----------


## bluenet

W moim powiecie wystarczy projekt bez branżówek aby dostać pozwolenie. Jedyny kłopot to badania archeologiczne. Piła i okolice leżą w strefie badań archeologicznych i aby dopełnić formalności Powiat nakazuje przeprowadzenie takich badań. Koszt 800+VAT. Cała procedura trwa dodatkowe 2-3 tygodnie. Poszedłem na skróty. Mianowicie udałem się do Konserwatora Zabytków aby spotkać się z panią archeolog. Tam zostawiłem pismo z prośba o sprawdzenie czy na terenie mojej działki nie ma czasem Bursztynowej Komnaty. Urzędnik dokonał sprawdzenia, wystawił oświadczenie a ja dodałem do dokumentacji. W taki sposób dostałem pozwolenie po 2 tygodniach oczekiwania.

----------


## bury_kocur

> Piła i okolice leżą w strefie badań archeologicznych i aby dopełnić formalności Powiat nakazuje przeprowadzenie takich badań. Koszt 800+VAT.


Mnie tam nic nie kazali  :tongue:  Może tylko na nowo wytyczonych działkach to obowiązuje?

----------


## bluenet

> Mnie tam nic nie kazali  Może tylko na nowo wytyczonych działkach to obowiązuje?


Może? Kto wie...Może pewnego słonecznego dnia się obudzą i przeryją Ci stodołę w poszukiwaniu skarbów Hitlera albo innego Bolesława Chrobrego  :roll eyes:  I jeszcze zapłacisz za to 800 + VAT  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

:rotfl:  :rotfl: dobre

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam poszukuję ekipy, murarzy, dekarzy.... do wykonania SSO budynku z terenu Górnego Śląska. Bardzo prosze o namiary. Pozdrawiam Małgosia


Szczerze polecam Marek Depo-695-375-955.
Ekipa jest spod Radomia ale operują na Śląsku z tym,że może być problem z terminami ale zapytać warto  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

> Może? Kto wie...Może pewnego słonecznego dnia się obudzą i przeryją Ci stodołę w poszukiwaniu skarbów Hitlera albo innego Bolesława Chrobrego  I jeszcze zapłacisz za to 800 + VAT


Poczekają jeszcze te paręnaście lat, to sama się stanę zabytkiem, mam nadzieję że jeszcze ruchomym  :smile:  A co do przytomności umysłu urzędników, to do tej chwili nie wypłynął u nas temat pozwolenia na zjazd i wygląda na to, że obejdziemy się bez niego do końca  :big grin:

----------


## pan Żubr

> Poratujcie.
> 
> Jakiej ceny się spodziewać za robociznę:
> 1/  za położenie blachodachówki przy moim "magazynie na zboże"  /spórz w lewo   /-ok 210 mkw. z niewielkimi naczółkami nad szczytami. Dach         odeskowany i opapowany papą 400/1200 Icopal, bez lukarn, okien dachowych, ma tylko jeden mały wyłaz.
> 2/ za orynnowanie, obróbki przy nich /ok 35 mb/ wokoło dachu, a rynien spustowych będzie 4 szt, długości w dół będzie zapewne ok 22mb;
> 3/ za zamontowanie ok 20 mb płotka śniegowego;
> 4/ za montaż odgromienia lub choćby uchwytów do niego na dachu;
> 5/ za zamontowanie kilku schodków kominiarskich od wyłazu do komina went-dymowego. Jak to się liczy?
>  Plissss


może Ci się przyda:
ja płaciłem 14zł/m2 za położenie DACHÓWKI (okolice Warszawy)
wykonawcy górale, 8 okien dachowych, 3 kominy, rynny, płotek w cenie
dach nieskomplikowany (bardziej skomplikowany niż Twój).

----------


## GraMar

> może Ci się przyda:
> ja płaciłem 14zł/m2 za położenie DACHÓWKI (okolice Warszawy)
> wykonawcy górale, 8 okien dachowych, 3 kominy, rynny, płotek w cenie
> dach nieskomplikowany (bardziej skomplikowany niż Twój).


Dziękuję!
No to mnie zatkało albo źle zrozumiałam.  Za to wszystko wyszło Ci TYLKO *14 zł/mkw?* Czyli koszty robocizny podzieliłeś przez mkw? 
Jesteś zadowolony z jakości wykonania?

----------


## ewastudio1

Co sądzicie o ogrzewaniu podłogowym w całym domu czy są jakieś rodzaje drzewa które można ułożyć na pogłogówke np w salonie czy może tam założyć  grzejniki

----------


## rafus12

Ewa,
Ja zamierzam polozyc podlogowke w calym domu. Ja bede kladl plytki i panele na podlodze plywajacej. Mozna polozyc takze deski ale trzeba kleic, do tego koszt desek jest spory - popatrz sobie w dziale http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...i-schody-taras
A oto i dzien wczorajszy na budowie - czesc okien byla juz zamontowana i duzo ekip sie krecilo - robota szla. :wink:

----------


## bluenet

> Co sądzicie o ogrzewaniu podłogowym w całym domu czy są jakieś rodzaje drzewa które można ułożyć na pogłogówke np w salonie czy może tam założyć  grzejniki


Ja rownież jestem zwolennikiem ogrzewania podłogowego w całym domu i jak wyżej u mnie będą płytki i panele.

----------


## autorus

ja też w całym domu. hm czy nie uważacie ze to podejrzane ze 3 osoby po sobie chwalą podłogówkę? pewnie instalatorzy  :wink:  

A poważnie to każdy parkiet drewniany osłabia działanie podłogówek bo drewno jest izolatorem. Praw fizyki nie oszukasz.

----------


## cronin

Jeśli drewno to warstwowe (nie lite deski), lub panele. Ogrzeje tak samo , tyle że trzeba bardziej grzać, gęściej ułożyć pętle, to już instalator przelicza. Gatunek drewna jest ważniejszy gdy chcemy kłaść w łazience - tam gdzie wilgoć - lepsze są egzotyki.
A i nie chodzi o temperaturę grzania - ta jest cały czas taka sama, tylko o gęstość ułożenia rurek.

----------


## Jumanji

My też chcemy ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu i na podłogach kafelki lub panele (w zależności oczywiście od pomieszczenia).

Ale to jeszcze wszystko jest płynne i może się 100 razy zmienić zanim dotrzemy do tego etapu  :smile: 
Zwłaszcza , że poważnie rozważamy pompę ciepła i wentylację mechaniczna z rekuperatorem  :smile:

----------


## margaretta81

> Szczerze polecam Marek Depo-695-375-955.
> Ekipa jest spod Radomia ale operują na Śląsku z tym,że może być problem z terminami ale zapytać warto


Dzięki bardzo  :big grin:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Ja rownież jestem zwolennikiem ogrzewania podłogowego w całym domu i jak wyżej u mnie będą płytki i panele.


A ja mam mały mętlik w głowie co jest lepsze od czego może na dole zrobię deski  w salonie sypialni i jadalni i tam po prostu grzejniki co o tym myślicie

----------


## ewastudio1

> My też chcemy ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu i na podłogach kafelki lub panele (w zależności oczywiście od pomieszczenia).
> 
> Ale to jeszcze wszystko jest płynne i może się 100 razy zmienić zanim dotrzemy do tego etapu 
> Zwłaszcza , że poważnie rozważamy pompę ciepła i wentylację mechaniczna z rekuperatorem


Właśnie ze względu na pompe ogrzewanie podłogowe jest wskazane a nad  jaką się zastanawiacie ?

----------


## ewastudio1

> ja też w całym domu. hm czy nie uważacie ze to podejrzane ze 3 osoby po sobie chwalą podłogówkę? pewnie instalatorzy  
> 
> A poważnie to każdy parkiet drewniany osłabia działanie podłogówek bo drewno jest izolatorem. Praw fizyki nie oszukasz.


Czyżby zazdrość ha ha tez pewnie chciałbys mały upuścik  :wink: no przyznaj się prosze

----------


## bluenet

> A ja mam mały mętlik w głowie co jest lepsze


stoje przy swoim, podlowgowe wszędzie. 

BTW. Słuchając specjalistów, expertów i znawców na tym forum można wylądować w Kodzborowie. Wystarczy zdrowy rozsadek i lektura kilku czasopism branżowych (z wyjątkiem Muratora).

----------


## swiattt

Wy już tak daleko, u nas dopiero więźba powstaje. Powiedzcie mi, jakiej firmy wybraliście na swoje dachy membranę? Narazie zatrzymałam się na membranie Strotex Expert 1300, ale gdzieś wyczytałam, że ma ona kilkakrotnie cieńszy film roboczy i nie wiem o co w tym chodzi i czy brać to pod uwagę? Czego Wy używaliście??

----------


## bluenet

> Wy już tak daleko, u nas dopiero więźba powstaje.


Co Ty opowiadasz? U mnie chudziaka wylewają i parter zaczynają!  :big tongue:

----------


## plusfoto

No, a u mnie parter i strop.* I WIĘCEJ W TYM ROKU NIE BĘDZIE* :bash:

----------


## bluenet

Jaki powód?

----------


## Jumanji

> Właśnie ze względu na pompe ogrzewanie podłogowe jest wskazane a nad  jaką się zastanawiacie ?


Są teorie, że po co ogrzewanie podłogowe skoro ma być wentylacja mechaniczna  :smile: 
Ale na razie tym sobie głowy nie zaprzątam. 

Co do modelu pompy to jak będzie tak daleko to zobaczymy co będzie na rynku i w jakich cenach.
Budujemy powoli i może to być np za 2-3 lata. Wszystko zależy od finansów.
A to jest na tyle długi czas, że oferta może być całkiem inna  :smile:

----------


## swiattt

O proszę, to przed Wami jeszcze trochę pracy :wink:  podobno zima nie będzie sroga, to może wszystkim uda się skończyć! :smile:  To jak z tą membraną dachową? Pochwalcie się jakie firmy wybraliście - to prośba do tych co są dalej niż my :big tongue:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## maggs1

> Co sądzicie o ogrzewaniu podłogowym w całym domu czy są jakieś rodzaje drzewa które można ułożyć na pogłogówke np w salonie czy może tam założyć  grzejniki


Drewno merbau nadaje się na ogrzewanie podłogowe i nadaje si do łazienki  :smile:  też chciałbym podłogówkę w całym domu, ale płytek w pokojach nie chcę mieć i paneli też nie. Obecnie w mieszkaniu mam część parkietu przemysłowego merbau (niestety bez ogrzewania podłogowego) a część paneli, poza tym dobre panele są w porównywalnej cenie do drewna.

----------


## plusfoto

> Jaki powód?


Raz że mi się nie spieszy a dwa kasa,kasa,kasa....................................  ...........

----------


## ewastudio1

> Drewno merbau nadaje się na ogrzewanie podłogowe i nadaje si do łazienki  też chciałbym podłogówkę w całym domu, ale płytek w pokojach nie chcę mieć i paneli też nie. Obecnie w mieszkaniu mam część parkietu przemysłowego merbau (niestety bez ogrzewania podłogowego) a część paneli, poza tym dobre panele są w porównywalnej cenie do drewna.


Podoba mi się podloga w drewnie jest napewno duzo przyjemniejsza   i pomieszczenie sprawia wrarzenie przytulniejszego najbardziej chciałabym deski a czy słyszeliście o bieleniu czy wybielaniu podłogi chodzi mi żeby uzyskać jasny odcień

----------


## ewastudio1

> stoje przy swoim, podlowgowe wszędzie. 
> 
> BTW. Słuchając specjalistów, expertów i znawców na tym forum można wylądować w Kodzborowie. Wystarczy zdrowy rozsadek i lektura kilku czasopism branżowych (z wyjątkiem Muratora).


ćzyli mam kilka lektór do nadrobienia

----------


## max-maniacy

> No, a u mnie parter i strop.* I WIĘCEJ W TYM ROKU NIE BĘDZIE*


to i tak lepiej, niż u nas. my tylko parter (bez stropu) i powód jeden - kasa, kasa, kasa.... :big tongue: 
wprawdzie też nam się nigdzie nie spieszy. no ale nie oszukujmy się, jakby były pieniądze, to lecielibyśmy dalej.

----------


## max-maniacy

> Są teorie, że po co ogrzewanie podłogowe skoro ma być wentylacja mechaniczna


ale chyba pompa jest tylko źródłem ciepła, a jakoś je trzeba po domu rozprowadzić. tak jak pisze Ewa najlepiej chyba podłogówką. a wentylacja pomaga ewentualnie część tego ciepła odzyskać.
no ale mogę się nie znać. to sorry, jak coś namieszałam.

----------


## ewastudio1

> ale chyba pompa jest tylko źródłem ciepła, a jakoś je trzeba po domu rozprowadzić. tak jak pisze Ewa najlepiej chyba podłogówką. a wentylacja pomaga ewentualnie część tego ciepła odzyskać.
> no ale mogę się nie znać. to sorry, jak coś namieszałam.


Masz racje my byliśmy na spotkaniu więc temat nie jest mi obcy ale nie znam się na szczegółach super byłoby zrobić  rekuperacje ale to jest też spory koszt

----------


## plusfoto

Ewa całą instalację reku można mieć za 8K i za 30. Jak się sama za to weźmiesz  to zrobisz za 8 chyba że wybierzesz samo reku w tej cenie. Jak zlecisz firmie to 15 do hohoho.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ewa całą instalację reku można mieć za 8K i za 30. Jak się sama za to weźmiesz to zrobisz za 8 chyba że wybierzesz samo reku w tej cenie. Jak zlecisz firmie to 15 do hohoho.


Dokładnie,mnie WM z reku wyniosła 5,5tys.zł  :smile: 
Jak pisałem wcześniej,tysiączek do tysiączka i uzbiera się ze 100 tysiączków  :wink: 



> Są teorie, że po co ogrzewanie podłogowe skoro ma być wentylacja mechaniczna


Bardzo bzdurne teorie,przyznam się,że tak idiotycznych teorii jeszcze nie słyszałem.
Co ma wentylacja z odzyskiem ciepła do ogrzewania podłogowego ?

----------


## julo23

Jak mogą być drogie płytki gresowe ?
Była w Leroy M.  licytacja -  25m płytek   i koleś wylicytował do 700zł.  Ja licytowałem do kwoty 500zł.
Odpuściłem bo nie byłem aż tak na nie nastawiony.

A wcześniej koleś wygrał 3 rolki wełny za 2/3 ceny.   Albo jeden koleś  szafke łazienkową z umywalką za 10zł,  tylko idiota chciał do tego ukraść na koniec syfon i go złapali   :roll eyes: 


Ps. ileż można czekać na tą promocje zimową w Oknoplaście....

----------


## pan Żubr

> Dziękuję!
> No to mnie zatkało albo źle zrozumiałam.  Za to wszystko wyszło Ci TYLKO *14 zł/mkw?* Czyli koszty robocizny podzieliłeś przez mkw? 
> Jesteś zadowolony z jakości wykonania?


tak, 14zl za m2
choc mialem wyceny wykonawcow polecanych przez sklady budowlane nawet po 22.
z wykonania jestem bardzo zadowolony.
Szefem ekipy byl Witold Groń, szczególnie polecany w okolicach Babic pod Warszawą (tu na forum też).

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Jak mogą być drogie płytki gresowe ?
> Była w Leroy M.  licytacja -  25m płytek   i koleś wylicytował do 700zł.  Ja licytowałem do kwoty 500zł.
> Odpuściłem bo nie byłem aż tak na nie nastawiony.
> 
> O co chodzi z ta licytacja?? Pierwsze slysze...
> 
> A wcześniej koleś wygrał 3 rolki wełny za 2/3 ceny.   Albo jeden koleś  szafke łazienkową z umywalką za 10zł,  tylko idiota chciał do tego ukraść na koniec syfon i go złapali  
> 
> 
> Ps. ileż można czekać na tą promocje zimową w Oknoplaście....


Tez czekamy na ta promocje (podobno miala byc od polowy listopada) - tam, gdzie bedziemy zamawiac powiedzieli nam, ze bedzie to nie wiecej jak 5-7%...

----------


## dusiaka

Też bym wolała w salonie drewno, ale wydaje się, że już pozamiatane.
Kiedy podejmowałam decyzję o podłogówce w salonie, hallu,wiatrołapie, moja wiedza była taka, że drewno, jakie by nie było, gorzej przewodzi ciepło. Zdążyłam się więc pogodzić z tym, że muszą być płytki, dlatego wybrałam imitujące drewno, żeby choć odrobinę rozum "oszukać".
Teraz już wiem,że przy pewnych warunkach drewno mogłoby na podłogówce być, ale powinnam o tym zadecydować wcześniej, kiedy hydraulik rozkładał naszą instalację. Drewno inaczej będzie pracowało w części, gdzie rurki są, i inaczej tam, gdzie ich nie ma, no i tego gęstość tych rurek powinna być większa- dlatego tak jak napisałam-już nic nie zmienimy. Zamawiamy Paradyża woodentica.




> to i tak lepiej, niż u nas. my tylko parter (bez stropu) i powód jeden - *kasa, kasa, kasa*....
> wprawdzie też nam się nigdzie nie spieszy. no ale nie oszukujmy się, jakby były pieniądze, to lecielibyśmy dalej.


oj tak, kasa - my już trochę dalej, bo hipotetycznie kasa jest. Hipotetycznie bo nie nasza, tylko banku  :sad:  Może za miesiąc się wprowadzimy, ale to dlatego, że trzeba szybko sprzedać mieszkanie, żeby spłacić przynajmniej działkę. A potem - jak Pan Bóg da zdrowie, trzeba będzie pracować do 60tki, żeby niewolniczo bankowi oddać dwa razy więcej, niż pożyczyliśmy...




> O proszę, to przed Wami jeszcze trochę pracy *podobno zima nie będzie sroga,* to może wszystkim uda się skończyć!


miód na uszy moje  :wink: 
Wczoraj poczytałam sobie o pierwszej zimie w nowo wybudowanym domu - rachunki mogą być killerskie. To kolejny powód, dla którego musimy się szybko przeprowadzić - ciężko opłacić i utrzymać dwa mieszkania. 
W czwartek nareszcie, po wielu tygodniach przeprosin ze strony gazowni, zamontowali nam licznik i włączyli gaz. 
Od godziny 10ej do 19ej piec zjadł 9m3 tego przybytku. Potem temperaturę na piecu trochę obniżyliśmy i w pierwszą pełną dobę zużyliśmy 14 m3 gazu.
Wczoraj o 19ej, jak mąż po pracy pojechał kłaść płytki w kuchni w domku było 19,5 stopnia, więc znowu trochę na piecu obniżył i pootwierał okna, żeby wilgoć wychodziła (wczoraj wilgotność zeszła już do 60%). 

Wiecie może orientacyjnie jak długo taki nieduży parterowy domek będzie się wygrzewał? Chodzi mi o to, ile mu czasu potrzeba, żeby przy niższym zużyciu gazu mury utrzymywały zadaną temperaturę.

----------


## swiattt

> T
> 
> miód na uszy moje


O tak, my czekamy aż dekarz dokończy nam więżbę i właśnie m.in. od pogody zależeć będzie czy pokryje nam jeszcze blachodachówką. Napiszcie proszę, jaki model membrany dachowej użyliście? Jakiej firmy? Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

> Masz racje my byliśmy na spotkaniu więc temat nie jest mi obcy ale nie znam się na szczegółach super byłoby zrobić  rekuperacje ale to jest też spory koszt


my mamy w projekcie reku i będziemy robić, bo nie mamy zaplanowanych kominów wentylacyjnych. ale ile się da we własnym zakresie, bez żadnych ekip.

ogrzewanie chciałabym wszędzie podłogowe, ale mąż upiera się nad grzejnikami na górze. zobaczymy, kto będzie miał większą siłę przekonywania. :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

A u nas skończyli murować bloczki betonowe. Od poniedziałku izolacja fundamentów, zasypanie piaskiem i KONIEC, na ten rok pewnie będzie koniec będziemy czekać do wiosny. Teraz pierwszorzędne jest załatwienie kredytu RnS. 
Z innej beczki to murarz powiedział nam, że wczoraj mieliśmy na działce kontrolę z zakładu energetycznego, ktoś zgłosił, że kradniemy prąd. Ale my mamy agregat  :wink:  najwidoczniej donosiciel go nie ujrzał :wink:

----------


## ziuta62

Jesli to był faktycznie donos to mają obowiązek podac ci nazwisko osoby, która doniosła.

----------


## [email protected]

Ziuta62 skąd o tym wiesz, że mają obowiązek

----------


## bluenet

> wczoraj mieliśmy na działce kontrolę z zakładu energetycznego, ktoś zgłosił, że kradniemy prąd.


daleko macie do transformatora?

----------


## max-maniacy

o, no to już wiecie, że macie życzliwych sąsiadów,co się bawią w tajniaków. :cool:

----------


## [email protected]

W sumie nie wiem gdzie jest transformator raczej nie w zasięgu oczu bo nie rzucił mi się w oczy. 

Ta sąsiad już nam zrobił aferę, że przez jego działkę towar dowieźli do nas i mu trochę działkę poryli, nawet nie wiedzieliśmy, że tamtędy jechali. Tylko nie był świadomy, że droga którą jeździ na swoją budowę jest prywatna w tym nasza i na dobrą sprawę nie może nią jeździć. Nie mieliśmy pretensji no ale skoro on taki dla nas,  no to my też nie będziemy przyjaźni. Skończyło się na wyzwiskach z jego strony, wręcz z łapami do męża skakał, a wystarczyło tylko podejść i powiedzieć żeby mu trochę podwórka zagrabić :sad:

----------


## maggs1

> Dokładnie,mnie WM z reku wyniosła 5,5tys.zł 
> Jak pisałem wcześniej,tysiączek do tysiączka i uzbiera się ze 100 tysiączków 
> 
> Bardzo bzdurne teorie,przyznam się,że tak idiotycznych teorii jeszcze nie słyszałem.
> Co ma wentylacja z odzyskiem ciepła do ogrzewania podłogowego ?


Jak możesz to napisz jaką centralę kupiłeś, bo ja już mam mętlik w głowie?
Instalacje robiłeś na skrzynkach rozdzielczych czy trójnikach?

----------


## plusfoto

> Z innej beczki to murarz powiedział nam, że wczoraj mieliśmy na działce kontrolę z zakładu energetycznego, ktoś zgłosił, że kradniemy prąd. Ale my mamy agregat  najwidoczniej donosiciel go nie ujrzał


Tacy sąsiedzi to skarb. :mad:

----------


## bluenet

> my mamy w projekcie reku i będziemy robić, bo nie mamy zaplanowanych kominów wentylacyjnych. ale ile się da we własnym zakresie, bez żadnych ekip.


zrobiłem casting. do finału trafiło 5 firm. Wszystkie mają genialne ceny i żadna nie robi projektu wentylacji. Podpytywałem użytkowników i twierdzą, że podstawą dobrej WM jest projekt. Wtedy można uniknąć niepotrzebnych problemów....Szukam dalej...

----------


## maggs1

Dzięki Arturo za odpowiedź (znalazłem w Twoim dzienniku :smile: , jak możesz to napisz gdzie kupiłeś.

----------


## ewastudio1

Czy położenie podłogówki na 208m2 za 18.000 to nie za dużo taką wycene dostaliśmy a może się myle choć wolałabym nie...

----------


## ewastudio1

Dodam że bez styropianu

----------


## ewastudio1

> Bardzo dużo 
> Wychodzi 90zł/m2,normalna cena to 60-70zł/m2 a można i za 50zł/m2.


Też tak myślałam  co do  tej rekuperacji to wycena 30  tys chyba oszalał lub ma bujną wyobraznie o zarobkach ,,, ale czekam na inną wycene a może 
ktoś mi doradzi gdzie się udać

----------


## ewastudio1

To mi podpowiec proszę  :roll eyes:

----------


## dusiaka

> Napiszcie proszę, jaki model membrany dachowej użyliście? Jakiej firmy? Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź


niestety gdyby nie faktura nie umiałabym odpisać- u nas jest membrana firmy Dorken - model DeltaVent N.

----------


## bluenet

> Też tak myślałam co do tej rekuperacji to wycena 30 tys chyba oszalał lub ma bujną wyobraznie o zarobkach ,,, ale czekam na inną wycene a może
> ktoś mi doradzi gdzie się udać


Sprawdź w JAN-GAZ.
http://jan-gaz.com.pl/

----------


## ewastudio1

> Sprawdź w JAN-GAZ.
> http://jan-gaz.com.pl/


Dziękuje sprawdze i zobaczymy wkońcu to jest spory wydatek więc można zrobić wycene w kilku miejscach

----------


## ewastudio1

> Ja reku kupowałem,podłogówkę robiłem u mikiego121 czyli "Ciepły Dom" z forum 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/member.php?177581-ArturWi
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/member.php?163221-miki121
> Ceny przyziemne


Masz przynajmniej orientacje a ja nie mam pojęcia wiec wolę sie zapytać i poradzić co do cen bo przy pompie ciepła ,rekuperacji są spore rozbiezności cenowe a przeciesz powierzchnia domu taka sama pozostaje więc to zależy jaka firma to wykonuję i jaki ma cennik

----------


## ceel

> zrobiłem casting. do finału trafiło 5 firm. Wszystkie mają genialne ceny i żadna nie robi projektu wentylacji. Podpytywałem użytkowników i twierdzą, że podstawą dobrej WM jest projekt. Wtedy można uniknąć niepotrzebnych problemów....Szukam dalej...


hej niewiele tu piszę raczej czytam (od ponad roku) może się trochę odwdzieczę :
w styczniu czy lutym trafiłem na targach budowlanych stoisko pewnej firmy  po krotkiej rozmowie panowie zaproponowali pomoc o tyle fajnie , że nie mieli problemów z tym , że montaż będę robić sam. Wysłałem projekt domu a oni za 200 zł  zrobili mi projekt instalacji (te 200 to taka kaucja miała być na wypadek gdybym odstapił od zakupu u nich) zrobili kosztorys , dali rabaty i choć na początku trochę mnie olali bo zależało mi naich wizycie na budowie to ptem wszystko wynagrodzili z nawiązką (wizyta była gratis) centrale już posiadam w przyszłym tyg zamawiam materiały - myślę , że będzie dobrze. Instalacja na trójnikach całość mat z centralą i turbiną do rozprowadzenia ciepła z kominka to koszt 7tyś  :smile:  dom 200 m2. zainteresowanym mogę wysłać na priv nr tel mojego doradcy.
pozdrawiam
a to nasza Delta zaczęliśmy w kwietniu:

----------


## ceel

> Czy położenie podłogówki na 208m2 za 18.000 to nie za dużo taką wycene dostaliśmy a może się myle choć wolałabym nie...


Pierwsza FIRMA w ktorej pytalem chciała 100zł teraz mam instalatora (firma jednoosobowa)z polecenia który to zrobi za 23zł pomogę mu tylko ze styropianem  :smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Pierwsza FIRMA w ktorej pytalem chciała 100zł teraz mam instalatora (firma jednoosobowa)z polecenia który to zrobi za 23zł pomogę mu tylko ze styropianem


Jest wiele firm i kazda ma inne ceny czasem warto popytać i porównać jak również poradzić się kogoś kto to już ma za sobą bo osobie dla której to jest czrna magia momzna wszystko wcisnać jak również Cenę...Bardzo ładny domek gratulacje a jaki masz dach to dachówka?

----------


## ewastudio1

:wiggle: ''Jaki tu spokój na na na nic się nie dzieje na na na  na .....''

----------


## bluenet

:bye:

----------


## kupiecjudex

:stereo:

----------


## ewastudio1

[QUOTE=bluenet;5633071] :bye: [ :big tongue: no wkońcu ktoś się pojawił  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> 


Może też coś zanucisz .... :wiggle:

----------


## bluenet



----------


## ceel

> Jest wiele firm i kazda ma inne ceny czasem warto popytać i porównać jak również poradzić się kogoś kto to już ma za sobą bo osobie dla której to jest czrna magia momzna wszystko wcisnać jak również Cenę...Bardzo ładny domek gratulacje a jaki masz dach to dachówka?


no tak pod tym pierwszym sniegiem ciężko się dopatrzeć... tak to dachówka allegra 9 winebergra

----------


## kupiecjudex

Laaaaaa laaaaaaaa llllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ..............................
Ale bluenet też ładnie śpiewa ..... :big lol:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Tak se siedzę i wełnę analizuję wybieram porównuję ceny! Na luty trzeba zamówić. 
No i wkłady kominkowe h2o oglądam, chyba się gdzieś przejadę po niedzieli zobaczyć te wkłady, na żywca zawsze lepiej się ogląda niż w necie

----------


## bluenet

BTW. Po ile kupowaliście Ytong?

----------


## swiattt

> niestety gdyby nie faktura nie umiałabym odpisać- u nas jest membrana firmy Dorken - model DeltaVent N.



Dzięki za odpowiedź i fatygę.. :smile:  jutro będę dzwoniła po firmach i pewnie to się wyklaruje wkońcu..
Bo mam gorszy problem teraz…..
Mamy domek z piwnicą. W projekcie nie mam rozpisanych żadnych pionów kanalizacyjnych i nie wiem czy dobrze myślę, bo mam problem z ich rozmieszczeniem. Czy dobrym rozwiązaniem będzie podpiąć pod jeden pion kanalizacyjny, który będzie przechodził przez dwie łazienki nr 1 z poddasza oraz łazienki z parteru plus podpiąć do tego kuchnię (parter). Od dołu pionu będą podpięte rury z kuchni parter, łazienka parter, następnie łazienka na poddaszu, pion będzie wychodzić ponad dach.
Mam drugie pytanie. Czy do łazienki nr 2 znajdującej się na poddaszu potrzebny jest drugi pion kanalizacyjny czy można podłączyć się bezpośrednio do rury, która wychodzi na zewnątrz domu do kanalizacji miejskiej?

----------


## [email protected]

A  ja mam już dachówkę, dekarzom ułożenie zajęlo 1 dzień :jaw drop: Zdjecie jak z horroru :wink:  ale spowijała nas mgła

----------


## [email protected]

> Tak se siedzę i wełnę analizuję wybieram porównuję ceny! Na luty trzeba zamówić. 
> No i wkłady kominkowe h2o oglądam, chyba się gdzieś przejadę po niedzieli zobaczyć te wkłady, na żywca zawsze lepiej się ogląda niż w necie


wełnę na poddasze? ja tez bede musiała zerknać, moja kolezanka połozyła wełne drzewna, podobno ma genialne własciwosci

----------


## kupiecjudex

No tylko że jak na razie to chyba to drogo wychodzi.
Ponadto wczoraj sobie uciąłem dłuższą pogawędkę z sąsiadem który mieszka już 3 lata, i pytałem czy ma myszy na poddaszu, powiedział żebym lepiej nie pytał, jego żona boi się tam wchodzić, opowiadał o słoikach z trucizną i td.

Więc jak te łajzy by się zwiedzialy że u mnie wełna na podsaszu to by się pewnie wszystkie u mnie gnieździły.
Pewnie suma sumarum, zostanę przy pierwszym założeniu więc wełna ale mineralna, może skalna choć ciut droższa.
Z tą drzewną  wełną pewnie jest podobnie jak z naturalną ..... raj dla myszy. :bash:

----------


## cronin

> Dzięki za odpowiedź i fatygę.. jutro będę dzwoniła po firmach i pewnie to się wyklaruje wkońcu..
> Bo mam gorszy problem teraz…..
> Mamy domek z piwnicą. W projekcie nie mam rozpisanych żadnych pionów kanalizacyjnych i nie wiem czy dobrze myślę, bo mam problem z ich rozmieszczeniem. Czy dobrym rozwiązaniem będzie podpiąć pod jeden pion kanalizacyjny, który będzie przechodził przez dwie łazienki nr 1 z poddasza oraz łazienki z parteru plus podpiąć do tego kuchnię (parter). Od dołu pionu będą podpięte rury z kuchni parter, łazienka parter, następnie łazienka na poddaszu, pion będzie wychodzić ponad dach.
> Mam drugie pytanie. Czy do łazienki nr 2 znajdującej się na poddaszu potrzebny jest drugi pion kanalizacyjny czy można podłączyć się bezpośrednio do rury, która wychodzi na zewnątrz domu do kanalizacji miejskiej?


O ile się orientuję zasady są takie:
- każdy kibelek podłączony do pionu, zakończonego wywiewką, może być jeden pion o ile odległości nie przekraczają metra;
- reszta urządzeń może być podłączona do pionu zakończonego zaworem napowietrzającym.
Ważne są odległości urządzeń od pionu: kibelek 1 m , reszta max 3 m, z tego wyjdzie ci ilość pionów.

----------


## GraMar

> tak, 14zl za m2
> choc mialem wyceny wykonawcow polecanych przez sklady budowlane nawet po 22.
> z wykonania jestem bardzo zadowolony.
> Szefem ekipy byl Witold Groń, szczególnie polecany w okolicach Babic pod Warszawą (tu na forum też).


Rozlicz mi tak... na piechotę, krok po kroku, czyli:
1/ pokrycie blachodachówką= YZ mkw x YZ pln;
2/ rynny i obróbki blacharskie YZ mb x YZ pln;
3/ rynny spustowe YZ mb x YZ pln;
4/ płotki śniegowe/ wykonanie/ YZ mb x YZ pln;
5/ stopnie kominiarskie YZ sztuk x zamocowanie;
6/ płotki śniegowe YZ mb zamocowanie x YZ pln;
7/ instalacja odgromowa YZ uchwytów x YZ pln.

Czy pracuje on po wsch stronie Wwy- poproszę o jego telefon tutaj albo na pocztę.

Bardzo Ci dziękuję.

----------


## GraMar

Piękny Twój domek, ceel.

----------


## autorus

ja zamknąłem okna górne  :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ale Ci wyszła chata w pinechę!!!!!!
Kurde a ja myślałem że to ja jestem odważny, i buduję z fantacją, ale są lepsi.

----------


## ewastudio1

> no tak pod tym pierwszym sniegiem ciężko się dopatrzeć... tak to dachówka allegra 9 winebergraZałącznik 149105


Bardzo ładna dziekuję za odpowiedz sami zastanawiamy się nad dachem ale jeszcze nie jesteśmy zdecydowani

----------


## [email protected]

super te kopuły :wink:  Gratulować odwagi pozostaje
ja póki co mam doła, chandrę i w ogóle mąż się śmieje, że to humorki ciążowe :wink:  
cały czas zastanawiam się kto mógł na mnie donieść do energetyki- napisałam do nich @ z prośbą o udzielenie informacji, ale pewnie odpiszą, że nie mogą. Jakoś wcale nie spieszy mi się już zamieszkać w domku bo jak mam mieć jakiegoś sąsiada donosiciela to mnie skręca.

----------


## ewastudio1

Czy  macie już pomysły na wnętrza bo ja  niby tak ale to będzie decyzja bardzo trudna ... jaki kolor okien drzwi podłogi ściany meble jaki styl można dostać zawrotu głowy  :rotfl:

----------


## bury_kocur

Uszy do góry, *panda*. Niedawno ja bulgotałam u siebie w dzienniku na sąsiada-przyjemniaczka  :mad: , ale prawda jest taka, że gdzie by człowiek nie zamieszkał czy nie pracował, zawsze ktoś taki może się znaleźć. Paskudne uczucie, ale trzeba jednak dla zdrowia psychicznego zignorować i brnąć do przodu. "Róbmy swoje..."  :smile: 
*Autorus*, świetna chałupa  :wave:  Od początku kibicuję (po cichu) i się utwierdzam, że wiesz, co robisz :yes:

----------


## ewastudio1

> super te kopuły Gratulować odwagi pozostaje
> ja póki co mam doła, chandrę i w ogóle mąż się śmieje, że to humorki ciążowe 
> cały czas zastanawiam się kto mógł na mnie donieść do energetyki- napisałam do nich @ z prośbą o udzielenie informacji, ale pewnie odpiszą, że nie mogą. Jakoś wcale nie spieszy mi się już zamieszkać w domku bo jak mam mieć jakiegoś sąsiada donosiciela to mnie skręca.


Przeciesz to wszystko z zazdrości ludzie nie mogą patrzeć jak ktoś czegoś się dorobił to przykre ale tak jest szczerze to współczuje bardzo ja mam taką ''przyjaciółke '' która nie może znieść jak ktoś coś kupi ...

----------


## nita83

*panda* pełen relax, nie dla Ciebie teraz stresy! nie się sąsiad sam kisi w zupce zawiści

----------


## bluenet

Ponawiam pytanie do Ytongowców. Po ile kupowaliście?

----------


## amglad1

> Ponawiam pytanie do Ytongowców. Po ile kupowaliście?


cześć bluenet, 
złapałam Cie tutaj :wink: 
odpowedziałam Ci w wątku kuchennym, a i ja mam pytanie, z czystej ciekawości, bo u siebie i tak nie zmienię - czy Wy zmieniliscie u siebie w kuchni ten świetlik na okno takie jak pisałes - 150x150? jak to wyglada? strasznie ciekawa jestem...
pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

> Ponawiam pytanie do Ytongowców. Po ile kupowaliście?


Ja z transporter kupiłem po ok 7,30zł, wiem można taniej, ale akurat było blisko i zero problemów.

----------


## autorus

> super te kopuły Gratulować odwagi pozostaje
> ja póki co mam doła, chandrę i w ogóle mąż się śmieje, że to humorki ciążowe 
> cały czas zastanawiam się kto mógł na mnie donieść do energetyki- napisałam do nich @ z prośbą o udzielenie informacji, ale pewnie odpiszą, że nie mogą. Jakoś wcale nie spieszy mi się już zamieszkać w domku bo jak mam mieć jakiegoś sąsiada donosiciela to mnie skręca.


Musisz to wytrzymać , tez tak miałem. Nawet policja przyjechała pytać się co w tych niebieskich workach mam, czy aby nie jakieś niebezpieczne odpady. No i o bezproblemowym odbiorze to mogę spokojnie zapomnieć. 
Podsumowując , musisz być silna , strach ma tylko wielkie oczy.

----------


## [email protected]

Słuchajcie  zrobiliśmy fundament i zastanawiamy się czy nie pociągnąć dalej ścian zewnętrznych gazobetonem, Na razie bez stropu i wylewek oraz bez konstrukcji dachu bo nie ma pieniążków. Zastanawiamy się gdyż boję się, że po nowym roku gazobeton oraz klej pójdą w górę a póki co pogoda dopisuje na budowę no nie????

Kto buduje z gazobetonu jaką mieliście cenę 24 a jaką 12??

----------


## [email protected]

> ja zamknąłem okna górne





Cudny dom, gratuluję pomysłu i odwagi. Nie wiem czy mowiłes, a jak z warunkami zabudowy było?tzn ze udalo Ci się taki dom postawić?

----------


## [email protected]

> Słuchajcie  zrobiliśmy fundament i zastanawiamy się czy nie pociągnąć dalej ścian zewnętrznych gazobetonem, Na razie bez stropu i wylewek oraz bez konstrukcji dachu bo nie ma pieniążków. Zastanawiamy się gdyż boję się, że po nowym roku gazobeton oraz klej pójdą w górę a póki co pogoda dopisuje na budowę no nie????
> 
> Kto buduje z gazobetonu jaką mieliście cenę 24 a jaką 12??


Panda, ja bym sie wstrzymała. Nie masz kredytu, nie wiadomo jak będzie. POmysl ile kosztuje CIe zablokowanie środków, bo same ściany nic Ci nei dadza. PLus gazobeton jest nasiąkliwy. MOim zdaniem nie jest to w żaden sposob ekonomicznie uzasadnione. A gazobeton mozesz zamówić i opłacic w hurtowni. Odpanie CI koszt za robocizne

----------


## ziuta62

Gosia dobrze radzi. Ja też zapłaciłam za silikaty, klej, stal i trochę innych materiałów w grudniu. Hurtownia mi wszystko przetrzymała do lipca tego roku. Pomimo podwyżki za transport w międzyczasie ja płaciłam tyle ile ustaliliśmy w grudniu. Beton też opłaciłam w grudniu.

----------


## bluenet

> Słuchajcie zrobiliśmy fundament i zastanawiamy się czy nie pociągnąć dalej ścian zewnętrznych gazobetonem


Jestem na tym samym etapie ale buduję dalej. Ile się da. Jeżeli pogoda nie pozwoli to przerwa i dalej. Ja buduję z Ytonga 24/600 za 6,28 netto.

----------


## autorus

*[email protected]* hm no nic o dachu w warunkach nie było tylko powierzchnia i wysokość , wiec mi pozwolono.  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Panda,
Gazobeton 24-ka Prefabet Oslawa P+W za 7.80 brutto.
12-ke za 4.40zl brutto.

----------


## rafus12

Po co placici i skladowac? W zime nie bedzie taniej, wg mnie ceny sie nie zmiena.

----------


## bluenet

> Po co placici i skladowac? W zime nie bedzie taniej, wg mnie ceny sie nie zmiena.


Wg mojego dostawcy zdarzają się promocje.

----------


## ewastudio1

> Wg mojego dostawcy zdarzają się promocje.


Co sądzicie o centralnym odkurzaczu warto zamontować czy szkoda pieniędzy a jak wogóle ze strony technicznej

----------


## pan Żubr

> Rozlicz mi tak... na piechotę, krok po kroku, czyli:
> 1/ pokrycie blachodachówką= YZ mkw x YZ pln;
> 2/ rynny i obróbki blacharskie YZ mb x YZ pln;
> 3/ rynny spustowe YZ mb x YZ pln;
> 4/ płotki śniegowe/ wykonanie/ YZ mb x YZ pln;
> 5/ stopnie kominiarskie YZ sztuk x zamocowanie;
> 6/ płotki śniegowe YZ mb zamocowanie x YZ pln;
> 7/ instalacja odgromowa YZ uchwytów x YZ pln.
> 
> ...


nie ma cen dla poszczególnych rzeczy. ceny są za m2 dachu.
u mnie jest dachówka, nie blacha.
Za wszystko razem płaciłem 14zł/m2. nie wiem jak z instalacją odgronową, bo u mnie jej nie ma.
Po budowie u mnie jechali do Płocka, więc na drugą stronę Warszawy pewnie też dojadą  :smile: 
tel.607-242-688. naprawde polecam.

----------


## ewastudio1

Niechcący przepraszam

----------


## GraMar

> nie ma cen dla poszczególnych rzeczy. ceny są za m2 dachu.
> u mnie jest dachówka, nie blacha.
> Za wszystko razem płaciłem 14zł/m2. nie wiem jak z instalacją odgronową, bo u mnie jej nie ma.
> Po budowie u mnie jechali do Płocka, więc na drugą stronę Warszawy pewnie też dojadą 
> *tel.607-242-688.* naprawde polecam.


Dziękuję bardzo, buziaczki
-Grażka

 :bye:

----------


## Troszka

> O tak, my czekamy aż dekarz dokończy nam więżbę i właśnie m.in. od pogody zależeć będzie czy pokryje nam jeszcze blachodachówką. Napiszcie proszę, jaki model membrany dachowej użyliście? Jakiej firmy? Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź


Membrane mamy firmy INKO. Mąż mówi, że dobra, ale nie kupujemy wszystkiego najdroższego.

----------


## Troszka

> Czy  macie już pomysły na wnętrza bo ja  niby tak ale to będzie decyzja bardzo trudna ... jaki kolor okien drzwi podłogi ściany meble jaki styl można dostać zawrotu głowy


Ojjj, zmieniałam juz decyzje ze 100 razy. Okna mam orzechowe, po obu stronach, czego bym nie zmieniła.  Natomiast kuchnie, tzn. fronty zmienialam juz 6 razy. Dobrze, ze mam jeszcze trochę czasu, a zmienany był tylko obraz w mojej zagmatwanej główce.   Najgorszy dylemat mam z podłogą. Przedpokuj, salon, jadalnia i kuchnia mają być w jednolitych kaflach TYLKO JAKICH???   Może macie jakiś pomysł, widzieliście coś u kogoś, co się sprawdziło pod względem utrzymania czystości??  Nie chcę po każdym wejściu do domu myć podłogi.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Co sądzicie o centralnym odkurzaczu warto zamontować czy szkoda pieniędzy a jak wogóle ze strony technicznej


Zrobienie instalacji to w zasadzie żaden koszt, kilka stówek w zależności od wielkości domu i długości węża jaki się chce w przyszłości posiadać, z czym się wiąże ilość gniazd. U mnie hydraulik zrobił to w wartwie styropianu razem z podłogówką przed wylaniem posadzek, można powiedzieć za jednym zamachem .
A stację kupisz sobie kiedy będziesz chciała, albo nie kupisz jeśli nie będziesz chciała. Ale nie będziesz musiała nic potem kuć ani kombinować jak ukryć tą instalację.
Istotny jest tu koszt stacji czyli tzw. odkurzacza bo to wydatek paru tysiaków.

----------


## R&K

> Czy  macie już pomysły na wnętrza bo ja  niby tak ale to będzie decyzja bardzo trudna ... jaki kolor okien drzwi podłogi ściany meble jaki styl można dostać zawrotu głowy


my od poczatku wiedzielismy jaki dom ma byc , co nam sie podoba a co nie , nie bylo jakis drastycznych zmian czy awantur o to czy tamto 




> Co sądzicie o centralnym odkurzaczu warto zamontować czy szkoda pieniędzy a jak wogóle ze strony technicznej


ammy , uzywamy , wczesniej nie mielismy , 2x budujac zrobil bym znow , super sprawa i wygoda - mamy tylko 2 gniazda na parterze i 9 m weza i wcale to nie problem , wole tego weza niz ciagnac normalny odkurzacz za soba

----------


## goshia7

> Czy  macie już pomysły na wnętrza bo ja  niby tak ale to będzie decyzja bardzo trudna ... jaki kolor okien drzwi podłogi ściany meble jaki styl można dostać zawrotu głowy


Ja miałam już tysiące pomysłów i one sto razy ulegały zmianie  :smile:  teraz powoli zaczyna mi się nakreślać jakiś konkretny obraz ale wszystko jest jeszcze w powijakach  :smile:  niestety, tak jak mówisz podejmowanie decyzji w niektórych kwestiach jest trudne i często przez dosłownie drobnostki mam największe dylematy  :big grin: 




> Co sądzicie o centralnym odkurzaczu warto zamontować?


Zdecydowanie TAK  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## ewastudio1

Przeszkleń mam dużo  i  wiem że kolor okien będzie bardzo ważny. Zewnętrzny kolor napewno  ciemny ,nawet bardzo natomiast wewnętrzne też chciałam w takim samym kolorze ale boje się że to mi przytłoczy wnętrze a chce mieć jasne  a te ciemne ramy może popsują efekt... Zastanawiam się też nad podłogą ale będe miała podłogowe ogrzewanie i nie mogę położyć desek drewnianych a płytek napewno nie chce i paneli też  :Confused: więc co mi pozostaje...........Zmiana Decyzji

----------


## ewastudio1

Centralny odkurzacz został przegłosowany więc już mam problem z głowy napewno zamontujemy go w nowym domku

----------


## ewastudio1

Wiecie co tak sobie myślę że czasem wolne budowanie lub przerwa zimowa wpływa na korzyść można wiele przemysleć podpytać a nie w biegu łapać co popadnie w ręce ja już dawno myślałam o budowie i juz wtedy nie myśląc czy wogóle pobudujemy ...myślałam o wnętrzu i z wielu pomysłów się wyleczyłam

----------


## maggs1

> Po co placici i skladowac? W zime nie bedzie taniej, wg mnie ceny sie nie zmiena.


W moim przypadku taniej wyszło w sezonie budowlanym niż w zimie  :smile: 
Co do odkurzacza to chyba warto rozłożyć rurki.

----------


## dusiaka

Ja ja nie mam odkurzacza centralnego i dobrze mi z tym  :big tongue:  To był świadomy wybór, nie zapomnienie.  Właśnie kupiłam dobry i solidny odkurzacz  firmy Bosch, zasięg pracy do 10 metrów, ale i do 12 metrów mają niektóre modele. Przy mojej parterówce spokojnie wystarczy wpiąć się w dwa gniazdka. Sam odkurzacz bardzo zwrotny, nie ma kłopotu z jego ciągnięciem. Moc - nie wiem po co tak duża 2500W. W domu nie ma alergików, więc standardowy filtr hepa spełnią swą rolę. Dom jest parterowy, więc opada problem biegania po schodach z odkurzaczem, a zmieść okruchy w kuchni to ja mogę standardowo, zmiotką. Myślałam oczywiście o bezgłośnej Rowencie, albo o automatycznym Philipsie, tym okrągłym, który sam sobie po domku śmiga o zaprogramowanej wcześniej porze, ale dotarło do mnie w końcu, że odkurzacz ma po prostu odkurzać.  Może nie jestem trendy bo już nie raz słyszałam, że jak to, nowy dom, a nie rozprowadzacie instalacji do odkurzacza (to samo się tyczy wentylacji mechanicznej z reku)? A no nie-my nie widzimy takiej konieczności, a robić cokolwiek dla zwiedzających nie planowaliśmy  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Ja ja nie mam odkurzacza centralnego i dobrze mi z tym  To był świadomy wybór, nie zapomnienie.  Właśnie kupiłam dobry i solidny odkurzacz  firmy Bosch, zasięg pracy do 10 metrów, ale i do 12 metrów mają niektóre modele. Przy mojej parterówce spokojnie wystarczy wpiąć się w dwa gniazdka. Sam odkurzacz bardzo zwrotny, nie ma kłopotu z jego ciągnięciem. Moc - nie wiem po co tak duża 2500W. W domu nie ma alergików, więc standardowy filtr hepa spełnią swą rolę. Dom jest parterowy, więc opada problem biegania po schodach z odkurzaczem, a zmieść okruchy w kuchni to ja mogę standardowo, zmiotką. Myślałam oczywiście o bezgłośnej Rowencie, albo o automatycznym Philipsie, tym okrągłym, który sam sobie po domku śmiga o zaprogramowanej wcześniej porze, ale dotarło do mnie w końcu, że odkurzacz ma po prostu odkurzać.  Może nie jestem trendy bo już nie raz słyszałam, że jak to, nowy dom, a nie rozprowadzacie instalacji do odkurzacza (to samo się tyczy wentylacji mechanicznej z reku)? A no nie-my nie widzimy takiej konieczności, a robić cokolwiek dla zwiedzających nie planowaliśmy


Dom jest do mieszkania a nie do zwiedzania i to nam ma być w nim dobrze i wygodnie ile osób tyle gustów ...Ostatnio wkurzamnie  jak znajomi pytają co będe miała a potem mają porzywke do rozmów co innnego na FM tutaj ludzie są szczerzy nikt nikomu nie zazdrości ludzie sobie podpowiadają i doradzają a w realnym świecie nawet nie chcą zdradzić z czego będą budować ...wstyd ale tak jest ja to odczówam dość często

----------


## goshia7

> Wiecie co tak sobie myślę że czasem wolne budowanie lub przerwa zimowa wpływa na korzyść można wiele przemysleć podpytać a nie w biegu łapać co popadnie w ręce ja już dawno myślałam o budowie i juz wtedy nie myśląc czy wogóle pobudujemy ...myślałam o wnętrzu i z wielu pomysłów się wyleczyłam


Oczywiście, że masz rację  :smile:  ja jak sobie pomyślę co jeszcze przed budową tak bardzo mi się podobało to mnie na śmiech zbiera i dziękuję, że nie miałam wtedy okazji wprowadzić tych pomysłów w życie bo teraz to chyba bym się załamała  :big lol:

----------


## goshia7

> Dom jest do mieszkania a nie do zwiedzania i to nam ma być w nim dobrze i wygodnie ile osób tyle gustów ...Ostatnio wkurzamnie  jak znajomi pytają co będe miała a potem mają porzywke do rozmów co innnego na FM tutaj ludzie są szczerzy nikt nikomu nie zazdrości ludzie sobie podpowiadają i doradzają a w realnym świecie nawet nie chcą zdradzić z czego będą budować ...wstyd ale tak jest ja to odczówam dość często


Hehe widzę, że nie tylko ja w realnym świecie czuję się jak odludek kiedy zaczynam cokolwiek mówić na temat budowy domu. Nikt mnie nie rozumie  :sad:  za to tu na forum to co innego  :big grin:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Hehe widzę, że nie tylko ja w realnym świecie czuję się jak odludek kiedy zaczynam cokolwiek mówić na temat budowy domu. Nikt mnie nie rozumie  za to tu na forum to co innego


To troche inny świat a z drugiej strony taki normalny ale tutaj każdy jest na tym samym poziomie i nikt się nie wywyrzsza tutaj ludzie odpowiadają tak jak myślą i robią to bezinteresownie najwyżej dostaną buziaka  :hug:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Oczywiście, że masz rację  ja jak sobie pomyślę co jeszcze przed budową tak bardzo mi się podobało to mnie na śmiech zbiera i dziękuję, że nie miałam wtedy okazji wprowadzić tych pomysłów w życie bo teraz to chyba bym się załamała


Jadąc samochodem  czasem sobie myśle jak ktoś mógł zrobić taki kolor elewacji że za wysoki dom , za niski i stawiając swój nawet nie wiecie jak się stresowałam żeby wyglądał zgrabnie a teraz jeszcze tyle decyzji muszę podjąć i niewiem od czego zacząć  :bash:

----------


## rafus12

Kontynuujac temat centralnego odkurzacza ja tez go nie planuje tylko nie wiem czy tego kiedys nie bede zalowal. Ewa masz racje, poza FM jak zaczynam rozmawiac o budowie ludzie mnie zlewaja. Moja hipoteza robocza - jak ktos sie nie buduje to go to nie intersuje.

----------


## autorus

odnośnie odkurzacza ja go planuję ale aby koszty mnie nie zjadły najpierw robię instalacje a dopiero kiedyś tam dokupię jednostkę główną. Wtedy kosztowo wygląda to o niebo lepiej   :smile:  A jak się rozmyślę będę miał tylko rurki w podłodze  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Kontynuujac temat centralnego odkurzacza ja tez go nie planuje tylko nie wiem czy tego kiedys nie bede zalowal.


A co tu jest do żałowania ? Odkurzacz jak odkurzacz,i tak musisz biegać po całym domu,centralny sam nie odkurza  :wink:

----------


## nita83

jak to jeste właściwie z tym styropianem na ocieplenie domu? czy też macie tak, że jak wspominacie o jego grubości (np 20 cm) albo o grafitowym to patrzą na was jak na wariatów lub z politowaniem - się głupia baba naczytala i ślepo wierzy
wiadomo, trzeba w pierwszej kolejnosci patrzec na parametry, ale mimo wszystko przecież to nie jest żadna nowość z grubością ocieplenia

----------


## Arturo72

> jak to jeste właściwie z tym styropianem na ocieplenie domu? czy też macie tak, że jak wspominacie o jego grubości (np 20 cm) albo o grafitowym to patrzą na was jak na wariatów lub z politowaniem - się głupia baba naczytala i ślepo wierzy


Nie zważać na nikogo,obcy nie będzie płacił rachunków za ogrzewanie  :smile:

----------


## Alina&Mariusz

Raczej często jest tak... Jak ktoś się nie buduje, to dlaczego ktoś inny się buduje...

----------


## autorus

raczej to normalka.

----------


## ewastudio1

> A co tu jest do żałowania ? Odkurzacz jak odkurzacz,i tak musisz biegać po całym domu,centralny sam nie odkurza


Niby tak tylko wezcie pod uwagę to co wylatuje z normalnego odkurzacza i osadza sie po meblach a przy centralnym może tego zjawiska można uniknąć zwłaszcza jak dzieci mają alergie no chyba ze się myle

----------


## ewastudio1

> raczej to normalka.


Niemoge napatrzeć się na twoje Cudo :wink:

----------


## swiattt

> O ile się orientuję zasady są takie:
> - każdy kibelek podłączony do pionu, zakończonego wywiewką, może być jeden pion o ile odległości nie przekraczają metra;
> - reszta urządzeń może być podłączona do pionu zakończonego zaworem napowietrzającym.
> Ważne są odległości urządzeń od pionu: kibelek 1 m , reszta max 3 m, z tego wyjdzie ci ilość pionów.



dzięki za odpowiedź :smile: 





> Gosia dobrze radzi. Ja też zapłaciłam za silikaty, klej, stal i trochę innych materiałów w grudniu. Hurtownia mi wszystko przetrzymała do lipca tego roku. Pomimo podwyżki za transport w międzyczasie ja płaciłam tyle ile ustaliliśmy w grudniu. Beton też opłaciłam w grudniu.


My budujemy z solbeta po 7,20 z transportem i rozładunkiem. Przed zakupem udało nam się 0,10zł dodatkowo utargować, bo u konkurencji dowiedzieliśmy się, że cena spadła ale to, że nam zrzucił, to była jego dobra wola, bo i tak byliśmy na niego skazani, dlatego że oni jako jedyna firma dowozi w cenie bloczka na terenie miasta :wink:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Niby tak tylko wezcie pod uwagę to co wylatuje z normalnego odkurzacza i osadza sie po meblach a przy centralnym może tego zjawiska można uniknąć zwłaszcza jak dzieci mają alergie no chyba ze się myle


Ja mam wodny odkurzacz ze wzgledu na swoja alergie i w budowanym domu nie robie odkurzacza centralnego (nie chce wiedziec, co siedzi w takich rurach po kilku latach....) zreszta dokladnie tak samo mysle o wentylacji mechanicznej.

----------


## plusfoto

A co się dzieje w rurkach od tego wodnego - może też czas pomyśleć :wink:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> A co się dzieje w rurkach od tego wodnego - może też czas pomyśleć


Mysle, ze latwiej ja czyscic niz te w scianach czy podlogach...ale to tylko moje osobiste zdanie i nikt nie musi go podzielac  :wink:  Wiem, wiem  zaraz zostane przekrzyczana, ze sa "specyfiki" do takich rur itp. czysciciele...a ja i tak obstaje przy swoim  :smile: .

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja mam wodny odkurzacz ze wzgledu na swoja alergie i w budowanym domu nie robie odkurzacza centralnego (nie chce wiedziec, co siedzi w takich rurach po kilku latach....) zreszta dokladnie tak samo mysle o wentylacji mechanicznej.


Mam tez wodny i nigdy więcej, w wodnym dopiero namnazaja sie bakterie i grzyby :wink:  Sama sie wahałam, ale po zebraniu opinii nie mam juz watpliwosci. TYm bardziej ze biorac pod uwage nasze przeprowadzki, muszę myslec o potencjalnej sprzedazy. A pytania kupujacych sa nastepujace: czy jest pompa ciepła, odkurzacz centralny i wnetylacja mechaniczna :wink:  Tak ze oprocz komfortu, naprawde duzego, zwyczajnie podnosi wartosc domu

----------


## [email protected]

> Mysle, ze latwiej ja czyscic niz te w scianach czy podlogach...ale to tylko moje osobiste zdanie i nikt nie musi go podzielac  Wiem, wiem  zaraz zostane przekrzyczana, ze sa "specyfiki" do takich rur itp. czysciciele...a ja i tak obstaje przy swoim .


Każdy ma prawo, ale tutaj się zwyczajnie mylisz :wink:  i nikt nie planuje krzyczeć. Dom jest dla Ciebie, a nie dla uczestnikow forum :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

> Mysle, ze latwiej ja czyscic niz te w scianach czy podlogach...ale to tylko moje osobiste zdanie i nikt nie musi go podzielac  Wiem, wiem  zaraz zostane przekrzyczana, ze sa "specyfiki" do takich rur itp. czysciciele...a ja i tak obstaje przy swoim .


Ciekaw jestem czy jest tu ktoś kto czyścił wewnątrz  rurki od odkurzacza? Co niby tam ma się zebrać przy takim podciśnieniu. To samo dotyczy WM.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> jak to jeste właściwie z tym styropianem na ocieplenie domu? czy też macie tak, że jak wspominacie o jego grubości (np 20 cm) albo o grafitowym to patrzą na was jak na wariatów lub z politowaniem - się głupia baba naczytala i ślepo wierzy
> wiadomo, trzeba w pierwszej kolejnosci patrzec na parametry, ale mimo wszystko przecież to nie jest żadna nowość z grubością ocieplenia


Jak ja się sytałem u siebie w składzie czy sprowadzą mi wełnę skalną w płytach na ocieplenie ścian zewnętrzych.
To usłyszałem po co mi to. Od 20 lat w tym składzie nikt nic podobnego nie zamawiał, że najlepszy jesty styropian i basta.
Niestety ja mam inne zdanie.
Ale znalazłem skład gdzie nie budzi to zdziwienia i jest normalną ofertą handlową.

----------


## [email protected]

> Jak ja się sytałem u siebie w składzie czy sprowadzą mi wełnę skalną w płytach na ocieplenie ścian zewnętrzych.
> To usłyszałem po co mi to. Od 20 lat w tym składzie nikt nic podobnego nie zamawiał, że najlepszy jesty styropian i basta.
> Niestety ja mam inne zdanie.
> Ale znalazłem skład gdzie nie budzi to zdziwienia i jest normalną ofertą handlową.


a powiedz cos wiecej o tej wełnie, jaka jest cena w porównaniu do styropianu grafitowego?

----------


## nita83

> Jak ja się sytałem u siebie w składzie czy sprowadzą mi wełnę skalną w płytach na ocieplenie ścian zewnętrzych.
> To usłyszałem po co mi to. Od 20 lat w tym składzie nikt nic podobnego nie zamawiał, że najlepszy jesty styropian i basta.
> Niestety ja mam inne zdanie.
> Ale znalazłem skład gdzie nie budzi to zdziwienia i jest normalną ofertą handlową.


skład jak skład, klient nasz pan i nie powinni komentować, ale jak kierownik budowy mi tu sie ironicznie krzywi to juz mnie trochę szarpnęło, tym bardziej ze w późniejszych tłumaczeniach sam sobie przeczy ....grrrr

----------


## kupiecjudex

> a powiedz cos wiecej o tej wełnie, jaka jest cena w porównaniu do styropianu grafitowego?


Niestety nie porównam cenowo do styropianu grafitowego bo go wogóle nie biorę pod uwagę.
Wełna 15 cm grubości tj 10 cm i 5 cm to koszt ok. 60 - 80 zł m2.
Można i za 130 m2 ale po co.
Dla przykładu wełna ISOVER Multimax 30 ma lepszy współczynik niż najlepszy styropian Termoorganiki U - 0,030.
No chyba że Termoorganika coś nowego dała na rynek, ja się nie orientuję.
Ja daje ścianę szczelinową tj. ceramika 25 cm. Wełna 15 cm na mijankę 10 cm i 5 cm. Wełna w płytach niestety nie występuje w systemach na zakładkę lub pióro wpust, więc najsensowniej dać ją na "mijankę". Pustka powietrzna 3 cm i na to cegła elewacyjna, zatem mur 3W.
Wełna to materiał kompletnie niepalny, tłumi akustycznie. Ja daję 10 cm welny a na to 5 cm wełny z wellonem skalnym on daje jej gładkość i powoduje że się nie rwie i nie rozwarstwia, nie przyjmuje też wody. Opcja z tym wellonem podnosi trochę cenę. Moja ściana ma oddychać dlatego wełna.
Cena wełny jest duża tylko przy tych najwyższych wspołczynnikach od około U - 0,035 ceny są przystępne.
Jak chcesz się więcej dowiedzieć to odwiedź strony:
http://www.isover.pl/Nasza-oferta
http://www.knaufinsulation.pl/pl/oferta-0
http://www.ursa.pl/pl-pl/produkty/we...y-ursa-gw.aspx

----------


## [email protected]

> Niestety nie porównam cenowo do styropianu grafitowego bo go wogóle nie biorę pod uwagę.
> Wełna 15 cm grubości tj 10 cm i 5 cm to koszt ok. 60 - 80 zł m2.
> Można i za 130 m2 ale po co.
> Dla przykładu wełna ISOVER Multimax 30 ma lepszy współczynik niż najlepszy styropian Termoorganiki U - 0,030.
> No chyba że Termoorganika coś nowego dała na rynek, ja się nie orientuję.
> Ja daje ścianę szczelinową tj. ceramika 25 cm. Wełna 15 cm na mijankę 10 cm i 5 cm. Wełna w płytach niestety nie występuje w systemach na zakładkę lub pióro wpust, więc najsensowniej dać ją na "mijankę". Pustka powietrzna 3 cm i na to cegła elewacyjna, zatem mur 3W.
> Wełna to materiał kompletnie niepalny, tłumi akustycznie. Ja daję 10 cm welny a na to 5 cm wełny z wellonem skalnym on daje jej gładkość i powoduje że się nie rwie i nie rozwarstwia, nie przyjmuje też wody. Opcja z tym wellonem podnosi trochę cenę. Moja ściana ma oddychać dlatego wełna.
> Cena wełny jest duża tylko przy tych najwyższych wspołczynnikach od około U - 0,035 ceny są przystępne.
> Jak chcesz się więcej dowiedzieć to odwiedź strony:
> ...


Dziekuje pieknie, szukam na stronie Termoorganiki parametrów, ale nigdzie nie widzę, dziwne..hmm

Znalazłam 20 cm styropionu da nam 0,032 cyli roznica prawie zadna. Ciekawe jak z cena wyglada

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Dziekuje pieknie, szukam na stronie Termoorganiki parametrów, ale nigdzie nie widzę, dziwne..hmm


Jak sprawdzałem na ich stronie w zimie to najlepszy parametr mieli U - 0,031

----------


## kupiecjudex

Sprawdzaj w karcie technicznej produktu.

http://www.ursa.pl/pl-pl/produkty/we...y-ursa-gw.aspx

----------


## kupiecjudex

Sooryy nie ta strona. :roll eyes: 

http://www.termoorganika.com.pl/prod...m_plus_fasada/

----------


## [email protected]

> Sooryy nie ta strona.
> 
> http://www.termoorganika.com.pl/produkty/1/7/fasada/platinum_plus_fasada/


 Sprawdzałam, ale róznica w cenie jest duża styropian ok 52 złm2, a wełna 15 cm prawie 100 zł, to najtansza oferta jaka znalazłma przez internet :wink:

----------


## ziuta62

Ja mam ofertę z Raab Karcher na wełnę lamelową 20cm  Fasrock LL  Rockwool 60.76 zł.

----------


## Arturo72

> Moja ściana ma oddychać dlatego wełna.


Tylko żeby się nie zaksztusiła wodą jak dostanie większą ilość  :wink:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Sprawdzałam, ale róznica w cenie jest duża styropian ok 52 złm2, a wełna 15 cm prawie 100 zł, to najtansza oferta jaka znalazłma przez internet


Szukajcie z znajdziecie ............................ taniej. :cool:

----------


## rafus12

KupiecJudex,
Styro grafitowy ma lambe 0,032 wiec chyba nie tak duzo mniej od tej welny  :smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

Mam temat do obgadania  hydraulika i elektryka musze przemyślec wszystko i zaplanować ale nie wiem od czego zacząć przeciesz ja sama nie wiem co gdzie będzie stało  :bash: a Pomocy jak za to się zabrać

----------


## bluenet

> a Pomocy jak za to się zabrać


zrób projekt  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

> zrób projekt


sama mam zrobić ? :wink: niepotrafie

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja mam ofertę z Raab Karcher na wełnę lamelową 20cm  Fasrock LL  Rockwool 60.76 zł.


Ale ona ma  takie same parametry jak ta wyzej wymieniana?

----------


## Danonki

> jak to jeste właściwie z tym styropianem na ocieplenie domu? czy też macie tak, że jak wspominacie o jego grubości (np 20 cm) albo o grafitowym to patrzą na was jak na wariatów lub z politowaniem - się głupia baba naczytala i ślepo wierzy
> wiadomo, trzeba w pierwszej kolejnosci patrzec na parametry, ale mimo wszystko przecież to nie jest żadna nowość z grubością ocieplenia


nie miałam z tym problemów. Wykonawca nawet powiedział, że to bardzo dobry pomysł, sam tak zrobił u siebie. Mam grafitowy 15cm. Poza tym nikt inny jakoś się nie dziwił, czasem tylko 'niedoinformowani' pytali czemu ten styropian jest szary, a nie biały, ale to szaraczki np z mojej rodziny) do grubości nikt się nie czepiał, bo 15cm to nie jakoś dużo.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Mam temat do obgadania  hydraulika i elektryka musze przemyślec wszystko i zaplanować ale nie wiem od czego zacząć przeciesz ja sama nie wiem co gdzie będzie stało a Pomocy jak za to się zabrać


Ja "podparlam" sie projektem, ktory jest zalaczony do ogolnego projektu domu  :smile:

----------


## R&K

> Mam temat do obgadania  hydraulika i elektryka musze przemyślec wszystko i zaplanować ale nie wiem od czego zacząć przeciesz ja sama nie wiem co gdzie będzie stało a Pomocy jak za to się zabrać


kupujesz butelke wina , albo 2 , do tego mąż i 2 lampki (do wina), przyda się ołówek techniczny (budowlany) i spędzasz z mężem romantyczny wieczór na budowie ... tu gniazdko, tu pstryczek ... naprawde wiele nie można się pomylić w taki sposób wykonując projekt  :big grin:  

do tego po fakcie konsultacja z elektrykiem wykonującym instalację ktory ze swojego doświadczenia coś dorzuci i masz miód malia i orzeszki ...

----------


## kupiecjudex

> kupujesz butelke wina , albo 2 , do tego mąż i 2 lampki (do wina), przyda się ołówek techniczny (budowlany) i spędzasz z mężem romantyczny wieczór na budowie ... tu gniazdko, tu pstryczek ... naprawde wiele nie można się pomylić w taki sposób wykonując projekt  
> 
> do tego po fakcie konsultacja z elektrykiem wykonującym instalację ktory ze swojego doświadczenia coś dorzuci i masz miód malia i orzeszki ...


Wyjątkowo się z Kolegą zgadzam.
U nas było tak samo tylko bez wina niestety.
Trzeba ustalić sobie gdzie łóżko, gdzie buirko w kuchni blaty i poszczególne sprzęty i tak izba po izbie.
Jeśli chodzi o kontakty to zawsze lepiej dać więcej niż mniej, w sumie elektryka to nie takie duże pieniądze, przynajmnie w zakresie kabli i robocizny.
Z hydraulikiem powinno być znacznie prościej. Ustalić musisz gdzie grzejniki a gdzie podłogówka, no i krany, zlewy, sedes itd.
Przy podlogówce ustal od razu że obieg ma być z jednego kawałka, bez łączeń, unikniesz w przyszłości ewentualnych przecieków.

----------


## Danonki

u nas było jw  :smile:  z tym że wino własnej roboty i zaznaczaliśmy kredą na ścianie  :wink:  takie wcześniejsze ołówkiem na papierze to sama w domu kiedyś usiadłam i myslałam, myślałam, myślałam... teraz okazuje się że jest w większości ok. Na przykład wiele osób pytało po co nam w salonie aż tak wiele gniazdek (wszędzie gdzie puszka mamy podwójne - mam tylko 4 gniazdka podwójne czyli 8 wejść), a teraz wszystkie praktycznie zajęte! zgadzam się, lepiej więcej punktów niż mniej  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

a my postanowiliśmy wymurować jeszcze parter gazobeton 24 potem na wiosnę jak uzbieramy pieniążki zalejemy strop i wymurujemy poddasze. bo na kredyt to juz chyba nie ma co liczyć :sad: 

dzisiaj pko bp odmówiło nam kredytu z powodu źle wykonanego projektu a zmiany które nanieśliśmy na projekt potraktowali jako manipulacje projektem tylko po to by dostać RnS :sad:

----------


## [email protected]

> a my postanowiliśmy wymurować jeszcze parter gazobeton 24 potem na wiosnę jak uzbieramy pieniążki zalejemy strop i wymurujemy poddasze. bo na kredyt to juz chyba nie ma co liczyć
> 
> dzisiaj pko bp odmówiło nam kredytu z powodu źle wykonanego projektu a zmiany które nanieśliśmy na projekt potraktowali jako manipulacje projektem tylko po to by dostać RnS


Jak Cie pocieszę, to nam BOS powiedział, ze chce zobaczyc jak firma zamknie rok(sic)! mimo ze mamy zdolnosc. W grudniu to sobie moga kredyt w nos wsadzić, ech, rece opadaja

----------


## bluenet

> dzisiaj pko bp


czy wiecie coś w temacie nie wliczania działki do wkładu własnego przez speców z PKO BP?

----------


## [email protected]

> czy wiecie coś w temacie nie wliczania działki do wkładu własnego przez speców z PKO BP?


Działak jest wliczana do wkładu własnego, ale jej cena jest wyceniona przez rzeczoznawce

----------


## bluenet

> Działak jest wliczana do wkładu własnego, ale jej cena jest wyceniona przez rzeczoznawce


Mocno zaniżają cenę?

----------


## [email protected]

> czy wiecie coś w temacie nie wliczania działki do wkładu własnego przez speców z PKO BP?



No nam nie wliczyli do wkładu własnego bo powiedzieli, że w RnS niby nie można ale dla mnie to dziwne ze młodzi biorą kredyt bo nie mają kasy ale działkę muszą mieć?? 
Rząd dał program dla ludzi a banki sobie go na swoje "kopyto" pozmieniały- nie  podoba mi się to bardzo

----------


## bluenet

> No nam nie wliczyli do wkładu własnego bo powiedzieli, że w RnS


teraz rozumiem....

----------


## [email protected]

> Mocno zaniżają cenę?


biora srednie transakcje z danego okresu u mnie zanizyli o ponad 50 zł na m2. Ludzie oszukuja na aktach i zanizaja cene. Tak powstaje błędne koło

----------


## luca32

WITAM WSZYSTKICH , MY JESZCE SIEDZIMY W PAPIEROLOGI ALE MAMY NADZIEJE ZE COS SIE RUSZY W NASTEPNYM ROKU , CZY KTOS TU JEST Z WROCLAWIA ??? :bye:

----------


## bluenet

> Ludzie oszukuja


banki też...błędne koło

----------


## Arturo72

> czy wiecie coś w temacie nie wliczania działki do wkładu własnego przez speców z PKO BP?


Nie wlicza się ale z brakiem wkładu własnego w PKO BP nie powinno być problemu.
Ja miałem 0zł wkładu a brałem kredyt na 100%,przynajmniej tak było we wrześniu 2011  :wink:

----------


## bluenet

> Nie wlicza się.


Nie wlicza się przy kredycie w ramach RnS czy w ogóle się nie wlicza i na jakiej podstawie jeżeli dysponujesz wiedzą.....

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie wlicza się przy kredycie w ramach RnS czy w ogóle się nie wlicza i na jakiej podstawie jeżeli dysponujesz wiedzą.....


Mi nie chcieli wliczyć ale być może dlatego,że działka też na kredyt  :wink: 
Na RnS jestem już za stary a i mam gdzie mieszkać  :wink:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ja ma kredyt w PKO BP brałem we wrześniu 2011 r. i wartość działki cz też działka  po prostu jest wkładem własnym uwzględnionym przy koszcie całej inwestycji.

----------


## [email protected]

> Mi nie chcieli wliczyć ale być może dlatego,że działka też na kredyt 
> Na RnS jestem już za stary a i mam gdzie mieszkać


No jak maja wliczyć działke na kredyt do wkładu własnego? wkład własny to sa twoje środki, a nie pozyczone :wink:

----------


## bluenet

> Mi nie chcieli wliczyć ale być może dlatego,że działka też na kredyt


daj spokój....nie zaciemniaj obrazu...

----------


## aksuda

my braliśmy kredyt  w tym roku (PKO BP) i nam działka została zaliczona jako wkład własny , wyliczenie zrobił nam pan od operatu szacunkowego który był potrzebny do wniosku kredytowego  :wiggle:

----------


## R&K

> Mi nie chcieli wliczyć ale być może dlatego,że działka też na kredyt


nie ma znaczenia
kredyt na dzialke zmiejsza zdolnosc kredytowa = bo juz masz kredyt 
ale sama dzialka liczy sie jako wklad do calej inwestycji

----------


## [email protected]

> nie ma znaczenia
> kredyt na dzialke zmiejsza zdolnosc kredytowa = bo juz masz kredyt 
> ale sama dzialka liczy sie jako wklad do calej inwestycji


absolutnie nie, wkłąd własny, to jak sama nazwa wskazuje wklad wniesiony przez kredytobiorcę. Działka de facto nie jest twoja własnoscia, tylko banku. TYm samym nie mzoe byc twoim wkładem własnym do inwestycji.

Chyba ze masz na działke np tylko częśc kredytu, to wtedy procentowo tak. Pewnie pomyliłes z wartoscia inwestycji, bo wtedy działke wliczamy

O własnosci to byla przenośnia :wink:

----------


## autorus

Oczywiście, że działka może być wkładem własnym. Jak sama nazwa wskazuje wnosi ja kredytobiorca   :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> Oczywiście, że działka może być wkładem własnym. Jak sama nazwa wskazuje wnosi ja kredytobiorca


Dziłka na kredyt moze byc wkładem własnym???????Ni emowie o działce bez kredytu

----------


## bluenet

> Oczywiście, że działka może być wkładem własnym. Jak sama nazwa wskazuje wnosi ja kredytobiorca


Czemu tak zaciemniacie dyskusję. Rozmawiamy o działce niezadłużonej, nie będącej zabezpieczeniem kredytu ani w żaden inny sposób nieobciążonej zobowiązaniami.

----------


## autorus

No ja właśnie o takiej działce mówię. Przykładowo mam działkę. Nie obciązoną. Biore kredyt na budowe domu. Więc działka będzie wkładem własnym.   :smile: 
U mnie będzie jeszcze inaczej, tzn działka + dom w stanie surowym będzie wkładem własnym. A z kredytu wykończenie.

----------


## [email protected]

> Czemu tak zaciemniacie dyskusję. Rozmawiamy o działce niezadłużonej, nie będącej zabezpieczeniem kredytu ani w żaden inny sposób nieobciążonej zobowiązaniami.


działka bez kredytu, twoja, oczywiscie jest wkładem własnym :Smile:  działka na której zakup wzielismy kredyt nie moze byc wkładem wlasnym

----------


## autorus

To się cieszę że do czegoś doszliśmy. Bo już myślałem, że się przepisy zmieniły  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

My tez nie kierowalismy sie oryginalnym projektem instalacji elektrycznej. U mnie nie bylo to z winem gdyz pora zimowa. Najpierw przeszedlem z elektrykiem a dopiero potem z zona. Jakbym mial te dobre rady wczesniej to kto wie :roll eyes:

----------


## rafus12

Faktycznie - dywagacje sie zrobily iscie filozoficzne, zaraz pod Rejs podejdzie  :smile: 
To moze ja z bardzo swiezego doswiadczenia - kredyt bralem 2 miesiace temu a wspomagal mnie pan Bartosz Steczek z Muratora.
Wnioski mialem w 3 bankach: DB, Nordea, Millenium - w kazdym dzialka (moja wlasna) wliczala sie do wkladu wlasnego. 2 banki oparly sie na wartosci z operatu szacunkowego, 3 sie przyczepil i kazal urealnic, zmienic metodologie wyceny.
Nie byl to kredyt RnS - bo i za stary jestem i mieszkanie mam :roll eyes:

----------


## autorus

Ciekawe czy ktoś ma instalacje elektryczna dokładnie jak w projekcie. Po mojemu to niemożliwe   :smile:  Ale co ja tam wiem.

----------


## ewastudio1

> Ciekawe czy ktoś ma instalacje elektryczna dokładnie jak w projekcie. Po mojemu to niemożliwe   Ale co ja tam wiem.


Też tak myśle po obejrzeniu planów nikt się nie przykladał nie pytał gdzie co chce mieć tak po prostu jak leci narysowane szafki w kuchni ale wolałabym narpierw ustalić to z kimś kto się zna ...choć powiem szczerze  że sama nie wiem nie jestem zdecydowana co do tego

----------


## Arturo72

> Też tak myśle po obejrzeniu planów nikt się nie przykladał nie pytał gdzie co chce mieć tak po prostu jak leci narysowane szafki w kuchni ale wolałabym narpierw ustalić to z kimś kto się zna ...choć powiem szczerze że sama nie wiem nie jestem zdecydowana co do tego


Nikt poza Tobą nie będzie wiedział lepiej,gdzie chcesz mieć gniazdko,gdzie włącznik,gdzie szafkę,gdzie lampę  :smile:  
To Twój dom a nie kogoś kto się zna na tym  :smile: 
Ja bazowałem na instalacjach z gotowego projektu ale nie wiele pozostało z oryginału  :wink:

----------


## autorus

To samo z reku, mi wstawili taki ze mały hotel by odsłużył  :smile:  Niestety plany robi sie po to aby projekt przeszedł. A potem inwestor i tak zrobi po swojemu .

----------


## bury_kocur

Ja wczoraj rozplanowywałam gniazdka i włączniki, pół godziny i po krzyku. Ale od dawna wiem, co gdzie ma stać  :smile:  Za to zupełnie hardkorowym zadaniem okazało się policzenie ile przewodu 3x1,5 i 3x2,5 będę potrzebować  :bash: , zwłaszcza że robimy instalację bezpuszkową, a tak naprawdę na żywo jeszcze takiej nie widziałam. Chyba kupię na oko, a potem najwyżej dołożę.

----------


## autorus

ja planuję IB czyli też bez puszkowe. I ilość kabli pójdzie w km.

----------


## [email protected]

> ja planuję IB czyli też bez puszkowe. I ilość kabli pójdzie w km.


tez bede miala bezpuszkowe. KOlezanka robi mi projekt, ale wiem ze i tak sama wiesz najlepiej. Duzo gniazdek w kuchni, koniecznie przy lustrze minimum 3 w łazience. Przy łozkach na lampki, zapalanie switła na zewnątrz przy tarasie. Gniazdka na zewnatrz, choinka, kosiarka, pompa do oczka wodnego itd. Na elewacji. Odcinanie gniazdka na zewnatrz w srodku ( złodzieje) przy tarasie minimus 3 ( grill, radio, itd) Na szybko to mi przychodzi do głowy :smile: 




Ja pójdę na budowę i przejde się z ołówkiem po pomieszczeniach, wyobrazajac sobie meble

----------


## autorus

U mnie przynajmniej 2 gniazdka w każdym pomieszczeniu beda bezpośrednio łaczone z rozdzielnią, nie mówiąc już o oświetleniu.  Na początku myślałem o wszystkich gniazdkach ale to by nie były km tylko dziesiątki km w chałupie wiec staram sie ograniczac. A przecież jeszcze skrętka komputerowa ze 3km itd itp. Jak ja się cieszę ze to dopiero w następnym roku a nie już  :smile:

----------


## R&K

> absolutnie nie, wkłąd własny, to jak sama nazwa wskazuje wklad wniesiony przez kredytobiorcę. Działka de facto nie jest twoja własnoscia, tylko banku. TYm samym nie mzoe byc twoim wkładem własnym do inwestycji.
> 
> Chyba ze masz na działke np tylko częśc kredytu, to wtedy procentowo tak. Pewnie pomyliłes z wartoscia inwestycji, bo wtedy działke wliczamy
> 
> O własnosci to byla przenośnia


OK masz racje zapomnialem o jednej waznej rzeczy 
ja kredyt na dzialke zabezpieczylem na mieszkaniu w bloku 
dzieki temu dzialka byla czysta i moglabyc liczona jako wklad

----------


## [email protected]

> OK masz racje zapomnialem o jednej waznej rzeczy 
> ja kredyt na dzialke zabezpieczylem na mieszkaniu w bloku 
> dzieki temu dzialka byla czysta i moglabyc liczona jako wklad


A to teraz mamy jasność :smile:

----------


## qana

długo mnie tu nie było, ale odkąd budowa idzie, czasu jakoś mniej  :smile: 




> Przeszkleń mam dużo  i  wiem że kolor okien będzie bardzo ważny. Zewnętrzny kolor napewno  ciemny ,nawet bardzo natomiast wewnętrzne też chciałam w takim samym kolorze ale boje się że to mi przytłoczy wnętrze a chce mieć jasne  a te ciemne ramy może popsują efekt... Zastanawiam się też nad podłogą ale będe miała podłogowe ogrzewanie i nie mogę położyć desek drewnianych a płytek napewno nie chce i paneli też więc co mi pozostaje...........Zmiana Decyzji


Ja miałam podobne dylematy, ale decyzje w końcu zostały podjęte: okna w kolorze orzech od zewnątrz, a białe (nieprzytłaczające wnętrza) od środka. Już zamontowane  :smile: 
Również marzyła mi się drewniana podłoga, ale podjęliśmy decyzję o podłogówce w całym domu i dłuuugo nie mogłam się zdecydować na konkretne rozwiązanie, bo płytek nie chciałam. Ale w końcu wybrałam (i raczej nie zmienię zdania). Będą płytki Nowa Gala Stonewood. Są naprawdę ładne:

http://www.nowa-gala.pl/pl/index/htm...4396/STONEWOOD

pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## qana

> Co sądzicie o centralnym odkurzaczu warto zamontować czy szkoda pieniędzy a jak wogóle ze strony technicznej


A propos instalacji odkurzacza centralnego. Koszt jej wykonania (nie licząc samego odkurzacza) w firmie, w której chcemy go zamówić to 200 zł za punkt materiał z robocizną. 
Może to pomoże podjąć decyzję niezdecydowanym  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> Mocno zaniżają cenę?


U mnie dosyć mocno.

----------


## R&K

bo wycene trzeba wiedziec jak robic 
wystarczy Panu od wyceny podac ze bedzie kilka bajerow w domu i wycena domu idzie do gory , a czy pozniej to zrobisz  ... wcale nie musisz ... trzeba dokladnie wiedziec co i jak w danym banku funkcjonuje
wtedy nawet jak zaniza to nie ma problemu 
u mnie wycena domu z działką wyszła prawie na 700 tys

----------


## ceel

> A propos instalacji odkurzacza centralnego. Koszt jej wykonania (nie licząc samego odkurzacza) w firmie, w której chcemy go zamówić to 200 zł za punkt materiał z robocizną. 
> Może to pomoże podjąć decyzję niezdecydowanym


ja montuję sam 3 gniazda 3 szufladki materiał kosztował mnie 415 zł do rozliczenia bo pewnie jeszcze coś zostanie

----------


## maggs1

> bo wycene trzeba wiedziec jak robic 
> wystarczy Panu od wyceny podac ze bedzie kilka bajerow w domu i wycena domu idzie do gory , a czy pozniej to zrobisz  ... wcale nie musisz ... trzeba dokladnie wiedziec co i jak w danym banku funkcjonuje
> wtedy nawet jak zaniza to nie ma problemu 
> u mnie wycena domu z działką wyszła prawie na 700 tys


Chodziło o wycenę działki jako wkład własny  :smile:  Kosztorys zrobiony odpowiednio, ale nie na 700000 nie przy mojej pensji he he. Pozdrawiam

----------


## ewastudio1

> Nikt poza Tobą nie będzie wiedział lepiej,gdzie chcesz mieć gniazdko,gdzie włącznik,gdzie szafkę,gdzie lampę  
> To Twój dom a nie kogoś kto się zna na tym 
> Ja bazowałem na instalacjach z gotowego projektu ale nie wiele pozostało z oryginału


I w tym cały problem bo ja do końca to sama niewiem ... :big grin:

----------


## ewastudio1

Zapytam nieśmiało dlaczego nie robicie puszek ... tylko spokojnie bo ja się nie znam wytłumaczcie mi proszę ha ha  :big grin:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Zapytam nieśmiało dlaczego nie robicie puszek ... tylko spokojnie bo ja się nie znam wytłumaczcie mi proszę ha ha


Ja tez sie podpisuje pod tym pytaniem, tym bardziej, ze prad bede robic na wiosne...

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja tez sie podpisuje pod tym pytaniem, tym bardziej, ze prad bede robic na wiosne...


Ja to rozumuję tak,że "puszkami" są gniazdka gdzie mostkuje się pozostałe odejścia.
Ja tak mam zrobione i nie mam puszek  :wink:

----------


## pan Żubr

puszka służy do połaczenia kabli.
zeby nie wygladała brzydko trzeba ja zatynkowac.
na puszce znajduje sie cienka warstwa tynku nie zwiazana z pokrywką puszki, wiec z czasem tynk może z niej odleciec. jeżeli jest wkuta w ściane zbyt płytko, bedzie wystawać. jak się coś popsuje, trzeba bedzie sie do niej dostac.
aby powyższego uniknąć, należy zamontować głebokie "puszki" do gniazdek i włączników, gdzie poza mechanizmem gniazdka/włącznika zmieści się także połączenie kabli.

----------


## autorus

Nie robię puszek połączeniowych lub bardzo mało gdyż od prawie każdego gniazdka przewód idzie bezpośrednio do rozdzielni. Taka jest idea IB. 
Plusy sa takie , że każdym gniazdkiem tak zrobionym w chałupie mogę sterować, oraz każde ma własny oddzielny bezpiecznik.
Minusem jest ilość przewodu jaka musi być dodana.

----------


## annaka

Witam :smile:  Dawno mnie bie było (jak zwykle zresztą) ale czytam regularnie :wink:  Oczywiście budowy nie porzuciliśmy i po dłuuuugim czasie oczekiwania w środę wreszcie osiągneliśmy dopięty na ostatni guziczek SSO :big grin:  Domek z daszkiem podoba się nam okrutnie :big grin:  No ale teraz staneliśmy przed dużym dylematem: czy próbować osiągnąć SSZ w tym roku czy raczej czekać na wiosnę :sad:  Drzwi głównych wejsciowych, takich docelowych napewno nie chcemy narazie - będzie jakaś prowizorka, bramy garażowej chyba też nie wstawimy bo podobno lepiej częściowo otynkować tam gdzie ten automat więc to do wiosny też raczej odpuszczamy... no ale co z oknami? Nie zapóźno na wstawianie? Zakładając że nawet podpiszemy umowę w tym tyg, czas oczekiwania ok. 3 tyg czyli będzie już dobra druga połowa grudnia...Czy ktoś z Was ma jeszcze zamiar w tym roku wstawić okna?
Drugim dylematem oczywiście jest JAKIE okna :big grin:  pewnie jak u każdego...oczywiście już jesteśmy wstępnie zorientowani, wycenieni (co przyprawia a mały zawrót głowy albo i troche większy :wink:  ) i wstępna decyzja padła na OknoPlus - czy któryś z Bocianków może ma? Albo może coś podpowiedzieć?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## cronin

Miałam podobny problem, ale odpuściłam, od przyszłego tygodnia temperatury mają spaść, a okien nie montuje się poniżej zera (dla desperatów -5), u mnie  też gotowe będą  na połowę grudnia. Tą przerwę 2-3 miesiące wykorzystam na obmyślenie wykończeniówki, pokupuję co nieco - żeby potem nie tracić już czasu.

----------


## rafus12

Coraz więcej osób myśli o wykańczanie domów. Co myślicie o odpływach liniowych bądź kratkach zamiast brodzików. Co myślicie o bateriach podtynkowych? Te rozwiązania kosztują sporo niestety. W ogóle armatura łazienkowa jest strasznie droga.

----------


## rafus12

> Witam Dawno mnie bie było (jak zwykle zresztą) ale czytam regularnie Oczywiście budowy nie porzuciliśmy i po dłuuuugim czasie oczekiwania w środę wreszcie osiągneliśmy dopięty na ostatni guziczek SSO Domek z daszkiem podoba się nam okrutnie No ale teraz staneliśmy przed dużym dylematem: czy próbować osiągnąć SSZ w tym roku czy raczej czekać na wiosnę Drzwi głównych wejsciowych, takich docelowych napewno nie chcemy narazie - będzie jakaś prowizorka, bramy garażowej chyba też nie wstawimy bo podobno lepiej częściowo otynkować tam gdzie ten automat więc to do wiosny też raczej odpuszczamy... no ale co z oknami? Nie zapóźno na wstawianie? Zakładając że nawet podpiszemy umowę w tym tyg, czas oczekiwania ok. 3 tyg czyli będzie już dobra druga połowa grudnia...Czy ktoś z Was ma jeszcze zamiar w tym roku wstawić okna?
> Drugim dylematem oczywiście jest JAKIE okna pewnie jak u każdego...oczywiście już jesteśmy wstępnie zorientowani, wycenieni (co przyprawia a mały zawrót głowy albo i troche większy ) i wstępna decyzja padła na OknoPlus - czy któryś z Bocianków może ma? Albo może coś podpowiedzieć?
> Pozdrawiam


 Ja wstawiałem okna 2 tygodnie temu. Wstawiłem okna vetrex alphaline na profilu Veka więc takie polecam.
 Pianki zimowe działają do minus 5 stopni. U mnie czas oczekiwania był około trzech tygodni.

----------


## maggs1

> Ja wstawiałem okna 2 tygodnie temu. Wstawiłem okna vetrex alphaline na profilu Veka więc takie polecam.
>  Pianki zimowe działają do minus 5 stopni. U mnie czas oczekiwania był około trzech tygodni.


Są też pianki, które można używać od minus 10 stopni  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Masz racje  :smile:  ja pokrecilem, zimowe stosuje sie od -10 stopni a letnie od +5 stopni. Moje okna byly wstawiane przy temperaturzw +4 , uzyto juz pianki zimowej bo pilnowalem tego, nawet mialem atesty wydrukowane  :smile:

----------


## aksuda

> Coraz więcej osób myśli o wykańczanie domów. Co myślicie o odpływach liniowych bądź kratkach zamiast brodzików. Co myślicie o bateriach podtynkowych? Te rozwiązania kosztują sporo niestety. W ogóle armatura łazienkowa jest strasznie droga.


My taki prysznic będziemy robić w mniejszej łazience z odpływem liniowym miedzy trzema ścianami więc zamiast kabiny będziemy inwestować tylko w drzwi.

----------


## Danonki

a my tradycyjnie znowu nie mamy drogich rozwiązań  :smile:  u nas kabina z wysokim brodzikiem - a to dlatego, że służy moim małym dzieciakom za wannę  :big grin:  ale faktycznie, takie odpływy bez brodzika + bateria podtynkowa wygląda super, na pewno jest elegancko i nowocześnie wtedy.

----------


## aksuda

głęboki brodzik mam teraz w mieszkaniu też ze względu na dzieci - służył jako wanna dla maluchów :yes:  teraz są już duże  :big grin:

----------


## bury_kocur

> My taki prysznic będziemy robić w mniejszej łazience z odpływem liniowym miedzy trzema ścianami więc zamiast kabiny będziemy inwestować tylko w drzwi.


Ja tak samo - tyle, że zamiast drzwi zasłonka  :smile:  Jak się nie sprawdzi, wstawię kiedyś tam drzwi.

----------


## lotnik

> a powiedz cos wiecej o tej wełnie, jaka jest cena w porównaniu do styropianu grafitowego?


Wełna na elewację jest w cenie styropianu grafitowego o dobrych parametrach. Np Rockwool 15 cm kosztuje około 40zł/m2

----------


## lotnik

> Niestety nie porównam cenowo do styropianu grafitowego bo go wogóle nie biorę pod uwagę.
> Wełna 15 cm grubości tj 10 cm i 5 cm to koszt ok. 60 - 80 zł m2.
> Można i za 130 m2 ale po co.
> Dla przykładu wełna ISOVER Multimax 30 ma lepszy współczynik niż najlepszy styropian Termoorganiki U - 0,030.
> No chyba że Termoorganika coś nowego dała na rynek, ja się nie orientuję.
> Ja daje ścianę szczelinową tj. ceramika 25 cm. Wełna 15 cm na mijankę 10 cm i 5 cm. Wełna w płytach niestety nie występuje w systemach na zakładkę lub pióro wpust, więc najsensowniej dać ją na "mijankę". Pustka powietrzna 3 cm i na to cegła elewacyjna, zatem mur 3W.
> Wełna to materiał kompletnie niepalny, tłumi akustycznie. Ja daję 10 cm welny a na to 5 cm wełny z wellonem skalnym on daje jej gładkość i powoduje że się nie rwie i nie rozwarstwia, nie przyjmuje też wody. Opcja z tym wellonem podnosi trochę cenę. Moja ściana ma oddychać dlatego wełna.
> Cena wełny jest duża tylko przy tych najwyższych wspołczynnikach od około U - 0,035 ceny są przystępne.
> Jak chcesz się więcej dowiedzieć to odwiedź strony:
> ...



Moja rada, w scianę 3 warstwową nie dawaj wełny szklanej!!! tylko skalną. 
Wełna musi być hydrofobowa a szklana taka nie jest

----------


## lotnik

> Coraz więcej osób myśli o wykańczanie domów. Co myślicie o odpływach liniowych bądź kratkach zamiast brodzików. Co myślicie o bateriach podtynkowych? Te rozwiązania kosztują sporo niestety. W ogóle armatura łazienkowa jest strasznie droga.


Właśnie jestem na tym etapie i robimy odpływ liniowy oraz baterie podtynkowe Kludi, napełnianie wanny przez przelew.
Masz rację co do cen, to kosmos, za jedną wannę , dwie umywalki, dwie muszle, jeden bidet i kilka kranów tylko do łazienki to około 10tys zł

----------


## gorbag

Wracając do okien, jednak spróbujemy wstawić w tym sezonie. Jutro zamawiamy, mają być na 12 grudnia, mówią że na zimowe pianki stosują z powodzeniem do -8 stopni.

----------


## annaka

> Wracając do okien, jednak spróbujemy wstawić w tym sezonie. Jutro zamawiamy, mają być na 12 grudnia, mówią że na zimowe pianki stosują z powodzeniem do -8 stopni.


My również wstępnie się zdecydowaliśmy i jutro omawiamy szczegóły, próbujemy coś utargować :tongue:  i jeśli pódzie po naszej myśli we wtorek podpisujemy umowę z montażem na grudzień...najwyżej jeśli pogoda nie pozwoli - trudno i będą na wiosnę.
A właśnie jak wygląda takie ustalenie ostatecznej ceny? Udało Wam się 'coś' utargować względem pierwszej wyceny, niby obejmującej już wszelkie rabaty? A jeśli tak to o ile próbować się targować :roll eyes:  :tongue:

----------


## bluenet

> Wracając do okien


a jakie jeżeli można...

----------


## bluenet

> i jeśli pódzie po naszej myśli we wtorek podpisujemy umowę z montażem na grudzień...


ponawiam pytanie...jaka firma...jaki profil....

----------


## annaka

> ponawiam pytanie...jaka firma...jaki profil....


My zdecdydowaliśmy się na OknoPlus model Thermo (szklenie U 0,6, potrójna szyba,ciepła ramka, okucia activPilot Winkhaus)...czy wybór dobry i wart swojej ceny okaże się w przyszłości :roll eyes:  no chyba że ktoś z Bocianków może się wypowiedzieć od razu  :wink:  możemy jeszcze się rozmyślić :big grin:

----------


## mkslonik

a co sadzicie o firmie Mróz z Łodzi miał ktoś styczność z nimi.

----------


## [email protected]

> a jakie jeżeli można...


Ja M&S ale na rowni są imo tez Hekaplastu

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Moja rada, w scianę 3 warstwową nie dawaj wełny szklanej!!! tylko skalną. 
> Wełna musi być hydrofobowa a szklana taka nie jest


No wiem, tylko że jest problem tego typu że szklana ma dużo lepsze współczynniki. Bo między U 0,030 a U,034 to jest duża różnica. Ktoś to kiedyś liczył na tym forum jak się nie mylę około 20 % różnicy. A to raczej dużo. Poza wilgocią technologiczną nic tam się do środka nie powinno dostać. Mam nadzieję. :sad:

----------


## gorbag

> a jakie jeżeli można...


Okna firmy Vidok, na Veka Alphaline 9cm trzyszybowe.

A zamiast/oprócz rabatów na końcu pojawiaja się również dodatki, które może nie wszystkie przewidziało się na początku, a kosztują...

----------


## nita83

> Okna firmy Vidok, na Veka Alphaline 9cm trzyszybowe.
> 
> A zamiast/oprócz rabatów na końcu pojawiaja się również dodatki, które może nie wszystkie przewidziało się na początku, a kosztują...



właśnie właśnie za jakieś 2-3 tyg będę zamawiała okna, jakie dodatkowe wydatki mogą wyskoczyć? (w tych niby całościowych wycenach)

----------


## gorbag

> właśnie właśnie za jakieś 2-3 tyg będę zamawiała okna, jakie dodatkowe wydatki mogą wyskoczyć? (w tych niby całościowych wycenach)


Pewnie różnie u różnych producentów i sprzedawców.
Okucia zwykłe roto albo chowane roto designo które są niby mocniejsze, ale kosztują dodatkowo.
Zamykanie okna tarasowego - kluczyk, magnes, uchwyt itd. Różne blokady rozwarcia okna w klamce, płatne dodatkowo.
Ewentualne poszerzenia przy oknie tarasowym.
Oczywiście wszystko można wziąć w standardzie i wtedy nie ma dodatkowych kosztów.

----------


## ewastudio1

Ja nie znam się na oknach ale myśle o przesówanych mam bardzo duże przeszklenia i boje się że po pewnym czasie otwierane standardowo  mogą się opuścić co mogłabym zrobić żeby uniknąć tego typu wpadki...

----------


## maggs1

> My również wstępnie się zdecydowaliśmy i jutro omawiamy szczegóły, próbujemy coś utargować i jeśli pódzie po naszej myśli we wtorek podpisujemy umowę z montażem na grudzień...najwyżej jeśli pogoda nie pozwoli - trudno i będą na wiosnę.
> A właśnie jak wygląda takie ustalenie ostatecznej ceny? Udało Wam się 'coś' utargować względem pierwszej wyceny, niby obejmującej już wszelkie rabaty? A jeśli tak to o ile próbować się targować


Warto się targować, prawie zawsze można coś zyskać, albo zejście z ceny albo np. lepszy montaż w cenie tańszego, dodatkowe wyposażenie -hamulce, moskitiery itp. Wiem, że warto wybrać najlepszego sprzedawcę -bo ma większe możliwości udzielania rabatów, ale też jest lepszy w tym co robi i może nam sprzedać coś czego nie potrzebujemy  :smile: , nie ma na to recepty ale zawsze warto próbować. Pozdrawiam

Sprzedawcy przechodzą różne szkolenia jak sprzedać, a kupujący muszą iść na żywioł.  :wink:

----------


## ceel

czy ktoś z budujących jest właśnie na etapie kładzenia tynków lub ma zamiar zrobić je jeszcze w tym roku? U mnie właśnie kończą i teraz boje się żeby mi tego wszystkiego szlag nie trafił bo za parę dni temperatura ma drastycznie spaść  :sad:

----------


## autorus

z tym spadkiem temperatury to dopiero zobaczymy. Ewidentnie prognozy 2 tygodniowe sie nie sprawdzają. Dobrze, że zona postawiła na swoim bo od 1 listopada bym wstrzymał budowę bo zimno miało być straszliwie   :smile:

----------


## suomi

potrzebuję zrobić tynk na kominach i na ściankach szczytowych przed położeniem blachy na dach - czy macie jakieś namiary na sprawdzoną ekipę w okolicach Warszawy ? Zależy mi na tym aby zrobili to w tym tygodniu.

----------


## bluenet

> Ewidentnie prognozy 2 tygodniowe sie nie sprawdzają.


Ja też się wahałem i dobrze zrobiłem, żę buduje dalej....

----------


## bury_kocur

> właśnie właśnie za jakieś 2-3 tyg będę zamawiała okna, jakie dodatkowe wydatki mogą wyskoczyć? (w tych niby całościowych wycenach)


U nas wyskoczyła dodatkowa dopłata za ciemne rdzenie, ale ponieważ było to już po podpisaniu umowy, koszty poniósł wykonawca  :wink:  Okazało się, że chociaż miały być w tej samej cenie co białe, fabryka musiała przestawić produkcję na ciemne specjalnie pod to nasze zamówienie i producent za to doliczył 5% wartości okien. Niemniej - nie nas o to bolała głowa  :big grin: , chociaż firma od okien nie była zadowolona - nie dość, że mają u nas skomplikowany montaż w normalnej cenie, to jeszcze to ich trzepnęło. Niby niewiele, ale pewnie nas nie kochają  :wink: 
Po prostu - podpisujesz umowę, sprawdzasz co masz w niej i reszta Cię nie obchodzi.

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

My mamy zamontowane okna VEKA Alphaline 90  - trzyszybowe z chowanymi zawiasami w kolorze - orzech. Montowane były latem i powiem, że bardzo porządnie wyglądają mam nadzieję, że po kolejnych 5 latach też to samo stwierdzę  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> czy ktoś z budujących jest właśnie na etapie kładzenia tynków lub ma zamiar zrobić je jeszcze w tym roku? U mnie właśnie kończą i teraz boje się żeby mi tego wszystkiego szlag nie trafił bo za parę dni temperatura ma drastycznie spaść


U mnie zaczynają i jestem dobrej myśli, do końca tygodnia może skończą i pogoda się utrzyma. Dodatkowo nie mam stropu i raczej nie mam co marzyć o podgrzaniu pomieszczeń. U mnie będzie ciepło  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Witam wszystkich

Słuchajcie jeśli chodzi o te okna to jak już daję danej firmie do wyceny to podaję im tylko wymiary jakie chcę i oni mi wyliczają cenę tak?? Obojętnie czy są to wymiary bardziej standardowe czy też mniej??

Drugie pytanko mam do osób mających kredyt na budowę domu czy to RnS albo też nie. Czy ja mogę w projekcie sobie zmniejszyć bądź powiększyć wymiary okien?? Czy mogę dołożyć sobie drzwi np do salonu mimo, że w projekcie ich nie było?? Czy miał ktoś z Was sytuację, że np  na poddaszu część zajmował strych a docelowo mają być tam pokoje?? co na to bank?? czy budowaliście tak jak jest w projekcie a dopiero po odbiorze jakieś zmiany?? Jak to wygląda- proszę o wyjaśnienie.

----------


## [email protected]

mozesz zmienic wymiary okien, dołozyc drzwi, bo są to zmiany nieistotne. Wpisze je kierownik w trakcie budowy, pzred odbiorem. Nie możesz powiększyć kubatury budynku, bo to jest już zmiana istotna i wymaga zmiany pozwoleia na budowe

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam wszystkich
> 
> Słuchajcie jeśli chodzi o te okna to jak już daję danej firmie do wyceny to podaję im tylko wymiary jakie chcę i oni mi wyliczają cenę tak?? Obojętnie czy są to wymiary bardziej standardowe czy też mniej??
> 
>  dopiero po odbiorze jakieś zmiany?? Jak to wygląda- proszę o wyjaśnienie.


POdajesz zestawienie stolarki, a najlpeij by firma przyjechała na pomiar. Wtedy mierzy i wycenia. Zmiany przed odbiorem, a nie po

----------


## autorus

najlepiej niech firma przyjedzie. Ja mam zamiar tak właśnie zrobić i dla tego firmę biorę z okolicy. Biorą wymiary podpisujemy umowe i wszystko jest jasne.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Teraz to juz zawsze firma przyjezdza na pomiar okien przed podpisaniem umowy (kazda produkcja jest pod konkretne zamowienie), ale zeby dostac wycene trzeba wiedziec jakie te okna maja byc - parametry cieplne, jak sie maja otwierac, dzielone czy niedzielone, jaki wyglad ram, kolor....najlepiej to wszystko ustalic w firmie, bo jest "namacalne" - przynajmniej my tak zrobilismy. Dzisiaj wlasnie przyjezdzaja na pomiar okien i jednoczesnie podpisujemy umowe.

----------


## ceel

pewnie ,że najlepiej jest jak przyjadą i sobie pomierzą , potem w razie gdyby coś nie pasowało to wszystko zostaje po ich stronie ale do tego muszą stać mury , ja natomiast zamawiałem okna jak jeszcze żadnej sciany nie było więc kazałem zrobić zgodnie z projektem a potem zostało już tylko pilnowanie murarzy , żeby nic nie schrzanili. dzis wszystko pasuje i niebałbym się zrobić jeszcze raz tak samo.Jedyna wada tego rozwiązania , że ciężko sobie wyobrazić efekt konćowy , jak są sciany zawsze można jeszcze sobie pozmieniac co nieco i dopiero zamawiać ekipe do pomiarów

----------


## gorbag

W sobotę był pomiar, wczoraj podpisaliśmy umowę na okna, 13 grudnia ma być montaż.
Oby pogoda dopisała.

----------


## rafus12

jaka grubosc welny polecacie na poddaszu?

----------


## maggs1

> mozesz zmienic wymiary okien, dołozyc drzwi, bo są to zmiany nieistotne. Wpisze je kierownik w trakcie budowy, pzred odbiorem. Nie możesz powiększyć kubatury budynku, bo to jest już zmiana istotna i wymaga zmiany pozwoleia na budowe


Nie do końca się zgodzę co do wymiarów okien, że można je dowolnie zmieniać.

----------


## autorus

> jaka grubosc welny polecacie na poddaszu?


min to 30cm, ale ja bym dał więcej.

----------


## autorus

> Nie do końca się zgodzę co do wymiarów okien, że można je dowolnie zmieniać.


Ja tez . O ile zmiejszyć lub wyeliminowac okno mozna i nikt sie czepiał nie będzie, o tyle powiększanie lub dokładanie to stąpanie po kruchym lodzie.

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja tez . O ile zmiejszyć lub wyeliminowac okno mozna i nikt sie czepiał nie będzie, o tyle powiększanie lub dokładanie to stąpanie po kruchym lodzie.


Bzdury, popatrzcie najpierw co rozumiemy przez zmiany nieistotne i istotne, które wymagają zmiany pozwolenia na budowę. Ja nie rozwazam, ja to wiem, ponieważ sprawdzalam. Tak, miałam zmieniane okna

----------


## [email protected]

> Nie do końca się zgodzę co do wymiarów okien, że można je dowolnie zmieniać.


 A na jakiej podstawie się nie zgodzisz? gdybania? wymiar okna można dowolnie zmieniać, zmiane wpisuje do dziennika kierownik budowy, jako zmianę nieistotną.


Ustawodawca, chcąc ułatwić stosowanie przepisów ustawy, wskazuje jednak w dalszej części ust. 5, jakie zmiany na pewno będą uznawane za istotne. Są to zmiany dotyczące:
· zakresu objętego projektem zagospodarowania działki lub terenu;
· charakterystycznych parametrów obiektu budowlanego: kubatury, powierzchni zabudowy, wysokości, długości, szerokości i liczby kondygnacji;
· zapewnienia warunków niezbędnych do korzystania z tego obiektu przez osoby niepełnosprawne;
· zmiany zamierzonego sposobu użytkowania obiektu budowlanego lub jego części;
· ustaleń miejscowego planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego lub decyzji o warunkach zabudowy i zagospodarowania terenu;
· wszelkich innych zmian, które wymagają uzyskania dodatkowych opinii, uzgodnień, pozwoleń i innych dokumentów, wymaganych przepisami szczególnymi.

----------


## [email protected]

Mam prośbę, jeżeli ktoś prosi o opinię, nie piszcie co Wam sie wydaje, bo to wprowadza w błąd. Gdybać to można ile dać wełny mineralnej ale nie nad przepisami. Taka sama sytuacja była z działką, wałkowanie ileś tematów, bo coś się komuś wydawało. NIe wiem, to się nie wypowiem.

----------


## aksuda

na temat zmian w projekcie dostaliśmy taką informację z biura projektowwego
"Autorzy projektów wyrażają zgodę na następujące zmiany w trakcie adaptacji:

dostosowanie fundamentów do warunków geotechnicznych w miejscu posadowienia budynku
realizacja budynku w lustrzanym odbiciu
zmiana technologii wykonania domu: materiałów ściennych, izolacyjnych, wykończeniowych przy spełnieniu wymaganych normą własności ścian
zmiany wymiarów rzutu poziomego budynku w granicach 5%
zmiana rodzajów stropów przy zachowaniu układu konstrukcyjnego oraz wymaganej wytrzymałości
zmiana pokrycia dachowego na ciężkie po dostosowaniu konstrukcji budynku do zwiększonego ciężaru pokrycia dachowego, zmiana kąta nachylenia dachu w granicach 5%
podpiwniczenie budynku lub rezygnacja z podpiwniczenia
zmiana lokalizacji ścian działowych i wewnętrznych otworów drzwiowych ( przy zachowaniu nośności elementów konstrukcyjnych budynku)
zmiana wykonania wewnętrznych instalacji sanitarnych i elektrycznych zgodnie z uzyskanymi warunkami zapewnienia dostaw mediów do budynku mieszkalnego
*zmiana ilości, wielkości i usytuowania otworów okiennych i drzwiowych*
Powyższe zamiany muszą być dokonane z zachowaniem obowiązujących norm i przepisów prawa budowlanego przez osoby posiadające odpowiednie uprawnienia. Wszelkie pozostałe zmiany w projektach wymagają odrębnej zgody autorów."

----------


## maggs1

Autorzy wyrażają zgodę na zmiany wymiarów okien w wytworzonym przez nich projekcie, co nie oznacza, że można to robić *dowolnie* i nie stosować się do praw fizyki. Zaproponuj swojemu kierownikowi budowy aby cztery ściany w Twoim domu zamienił oknami o takich samych wymiarach, jeśli kierownik zrobi wpis i na tym koniec to rzeczywiście piszę głupoty. Pozdrawiam
Dwa wersy pod pogrubieniem w cytacie askudy dokładnie to opisują "z zachowaniem obowiązujących norm i przepisów prawa budowlanego przez osoby posiadające odpowiednie uprawnienia" -nie dowolnie

----------


## [email protected]

> Autorzy wyrażają zgodę na zmiany wymiarów okien w wytworzonym przez nich projekcie, co nie oznacza, że można to robić *dowolnie* i nie stosować się do praw fizyki. Zaproponuj swojemu kierownikowi budowy aby cztery ściany w Twoim domu zamienił oknami o takich samych wymiarach, jeśli kierownik zrobi wpis i na tym koniec to rzeczywiście piszę głupoty. Pozdrawiam
> Dwa wersy pod pogrubieniem w cytacie askudy dokładnie to opisują "z zachowaniem obowiązujących norm i przepisów prawa budowlanego przez osoby posiadające odpowiednie uprawnienia" -nie dowolnie


Ty naprawde myslsiz ze ktos by sobie zmienił sciany nosne na okna? a kierownik by to podpisał?Rece opadaja..

----------


## Kyniek123

> Autorzy wyrażają zgodę na zmiany wymiarów okien w wytworzonym przez nich projekcie, co nie oznacza, że można to robić *dowolnie* i nie stosować się do praw fizyki. Zaproponuj swojemu kierownikowi budowy aby cztery ściany w Twoim domu zamienił oknami o takich samych wymiarach, jeśli kierownik zrobi wpis i na tym koniec to rzeczywiście piszę głupoty. Pozdrawiam
> Dwa wersy pod pogrubieniem w cytacie askudy dokładnie to opisują "z zachowaniem obowiązujących norm i przepisów prawa budowlanego przez osoby posiadające odpowiednie uprawnienia" -nie dowolnie


Przykładowo § 12 ust. 1 rozporządzenia w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie mówi, że nie można wybudować budynku w mniejszej odległości od granicy niż:
- 3 m, gdy jest zwrócony w stronę granicy ścianą bez otworów; 
- 4 m, gdy od strony granicy będzie ściana z otworami drzwiowymi lub okiennymi.
Więc z tymi zmianami dotyczącymi okien też troszeczkę trzeba uważać  :wink:  Oczywiście można zmieniać w granicach prawa. Wielkość okna +/- kilkanaście% nie powinna mieć znaczenia

----------


## [email protected]

> Przykładowo § 12 ust. 1 rozporządzenia w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie mówi, że nie można wybudować budynku w mniejszej odległości od granicy niż:
> - 3 m, gdy jest zwrócony w stronę granicy ścianą bez otworów; 
> - 4 m, gdy od strony granicy będzie ściana z otworami drzwiowymi lub okiennymi.
> Więc z tymi zmianami dotyczącymi okien też troszeczkę trzeba uważać  Oczywiście można zmieniać w granicach prawa. Wielkość okna +/- kilkanaście% nie powinna mieć znaczenia


Oki, ostatni raz, gdybys uwaznie przeczytał, to bys zauwazył ze zmiana ISTOTNA jest zmiana posadowienia budynku, jego kubatury. Naprawdę trudno jest przesunać okno :big lol: tak zeby zblizyc sie do granicy sasiada, bez ruszenia ściany, to sa podsatwy. PLus zmiana obowiazujacych warunkow wynikajacych z planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego i prawa budowlanego, to sa zmiany istotne, o których nie mówimy!!!! No chyba że kolega okno na łapce postanowi wyciaganej posadowic i zblizyc sie do granicy, to tak wtedy trzeba uwazac:>

Plus niescisłosc, a własciwie brak precyzji, możemy usadowic okno i zblizyc sie 3 m w strone sasiada, ale musi to byc okno z atestem przeciwpożarowe, bardz okno zabezpieczone żaluzją p/poż

----------


## Kyniek123

> Oki, ostatni raz, gdybys uwaznie przeczytał, to bys zauwazył ze zmiana ISTOTNA jest zmiana posadowienia budynku, jego kubatury. Naprawdę trudno jest przesunać oknotak zeby zblizyc sie do granicy sasiada, bez ruszenia ściany, to sa podsatwy.


W moim poscie nie ma mowy o przesuwaniu ściany, posadowieniu budynku czy kubatury. Piszę tylko:




> ...Więc z tymi zmianami dotyczącymi okien też troszeczkę trzeba uważać.


Np nie dodawać okna na ścianie zwróconej do granicy sąsiada gdy odległość do tej granicy jest mniejsza niż 4m. Potwierdzając iż temat okien w swoim domu, pomimo zgody autorów projektu nie można traktować DOWOLNIE i należy brać pod uwagę przepisy prawa.

napisałem także:



> Oczywiście można zmieniać w granicach prawa. Wielkość okna +/- kilkanaście% nie powinna mieć znaczenia





> No chyba że kolega okno na łapce postanowi wyciaganej posadowic i zblizyc sie do granicy, to tak wtedy trzeba uwazac:>


Bez komentarza. Po co ten żar i agresja..

----------


## rafus12

Ja uwazam zy Kryniek napisal jasno i wyraznie (i bez agresji) ze trzeba uwazac z tym dokladaniem okien bo ktos moglby np dodac to okno na scianie w ktorej wczesniej nic mialo nie byc i co gorsza sciana bylaby ulokowana 3m od granicy :stir the pot: 
Oczywiscie ze mozna dodac/przesunac okno, ale najlepiej to zrobic na etapie adaptacji bo wtedy i tak projekt przechodzi przez rece konstruktora - chyba ze zmiana polega na nieznacznym powiekszeniu istniejacego okna.
Co do welny - autorus - te 30 to chyba przesada - z kim nie rozmawiam to uwaza ze 25cm to jest wystarczajaca wartosc. Moja obawa jest taka ze duzo trzeba bedzie pomniejszyc pomieszczenia dajac wiecej welny - te skosy i tak beda bardo grube.

----------


## ceel

I tak nic nie może odbyć się bez wiedzy i zgody kierownika a on już powinien wiedzieć co można a czego nie  i chyba najlepiej z nim sobie to przedyskutować a jeśli go jeszcze nie ma toznaczy chyba też , że nie ma PnB i wtedy wytyczne określają autorzy projektu co można a czego nie później i tak trzeba to odaptować do warunków miejscowych i usytuowania budynku jeśli to się uda to zostaje już tylko PnB i od tego momentu obowiązuje prawo jakie przytacza [email protected] więc znowu wracamy do pkt wyjścia czyli konsultacja z kierbudem który wie co można i jak

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja uwazam zy Kryniek napisal jasno i wyraznie (i bez agresji) ze trzeba uwazac z tym dokladaniem okien bo ktos moglby np dodac to okno na scianie w ktorej wczesniej nic mialo nie byc i co gorsza sciana bylaby ulokowana 3m od granicy


 Widzisz, moj bład polega chyba na tym że nie zakąłdam ze ludzie sa idiotami, bo jak ma poradzic sobie z cała budową, ogarnięciem, logistyką, osoba, która by wpadła na pomysł wpakowania okna w sciane przy granicy? Na ogoł projekty sa gotowe, jak mamy mniejsza odległosc to juz mamy kombinacje jak usadowić dom, żeby wycelowac sciana bez okien w kierunku sąsiada. Projekt indywidualny to samo, dyskusja jak posadowic dom. Nie da się zbliżyc do sasiada imo w tajemniczy sposob bez wiedzy inwestora. TYm samym ten inwestor nie wmontuje tam okiek. Plus na koniec najwazniejsze. Każda zmianę musi zatwierdzić kierownik budowy i zwyczajnie ja wpisac do dziennika. To nie jest agresja, to zmeczenie dyskusją, "co by było gdyby babcia miała wąsy"  Ale jezeli ktos odebral moj post jako agresje, to go przepraszam

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Gosia, baaaardzo sie z Toba zgadzam na temat znajomosci przepisow i "gdybania" na nie - dziekuje Ci bardzo, za tak lagodne odpowiedzi (bo jak wczoraj to wszytko czytalam, to "gotowalam  w srodku", ze takie glupoty mozna pisac... :sad: ). No chyba, ze Ktos chcial podgrzac atmosfere  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> Gosia, baaaardzo sie z Toba zgadzam na temat znajomosci przepisow i "gdybania" na nie - dziekuje Ci bardzo, za tak lagodne odpowiedzi (bo jak wczoraj to wszytko czytalam, to "gotowalam  w srodku", ze takie glupoty mozna pisac...). No chyba, ze Ktos chcial podgrzac atmosfere


Dziękuje za miłe słowo. Ja po prostu postawiłam się na miejscu osoby która pyta czy może zmienić okna, po czym dostaje metlik w odpowiedziach. A zakąłdam ze jest własnie na etapie projektu i robi plany, ooo powiększe okno w pokoju dzieci, moge? albo w kuchni mam za małe. Nawet na etapie budowy, a wlasciwie szczegolnie wtedy, bo widac namacalnie jak te okna wygladaja, mamy ostatni dzwonek żeby wprowadzić poprawki. Ja np w ten sposob cała jedna sciane zrobilam z oknem przesuwanym, na zywo wyszło ze okno planowane było po prostu za małe

----------


## maggs1

> Ty naprawde myslsiz ze ktos by sobie zmienił sciany nosne na okna? a kierownik by to podpisał?Rece opadaja..


No właśnie ręce opadają. Pozdrawiam

----------


## radmag87

hej, my właśnie skończyliśmy %%% imprezkę z ekipą budowlaną naszego domku Mili , imprezka sie udała  były tańce i ogólnie atmosfera jak na rodzinnej imprezie  :smile:  mają już zaklepane odwiedziny i koleją bibkę na  otwarcie mieszkalne domku :smile:   Jak budować w mazowieckim to tylko z Ożarkami  :smile:  !!!! taka ekipa !!!!!  teraz pozostaje nam tylko zafoliowanie okien na zimę a w lutym0marcu wstawiamy okna z OKNOPLASTU już zamówione i zapłacone. przed nami jeszcze dużo pracy ale pomalutku się cos uzbiera... pozdrawiamy

----------


## Danonki

ja tylko tyle napiszę. U nas w projekcie na poddaszu *w trakcie budowy* zmieniliśmy z jednej strony okno 150x150 na dwa 120x120 (dlatego ze miał tam być jeden duży pokój, a zrobiliśmy dwa mniejsze). Kierownik budowy wpisała w dziennik i tyle. Na zdjęciu w mojej sygnaturze widać te okna (z tym nie było nawet najmniejszego problemu)

----------


## aksuda

zmieniając temat my dzisiaj pierwszy raz uruchomiliśmy kominek super wrażenie teraz możemy zacząć powoli wykańczanie naszej jabłoneczki  :yes:

----------


## Kyniek123

Wszyscy zgadzamy się, że w tym przypadku użytokwniczka forum może zmienić rozmiar okna. Mi chodzi jednak o to iż pojęcie istotne/ nie istotne może u różnych ludzi mieć różne znaczenie i w swoich postach nie doradzałbym: możesz DOWOLNIE zmienić. W takich przypadkach napisałbym swoje zdanie i odesłał do kierownika budowy.




> Ty naprawde myslsiz ze ktos by sobie zmienił sciany nosne na okna? a kierownik by to podpisał?Rece opadaja..


Są różne "kwiatki" choćby na tym forum:



> Jest do kupienia
>  dom w stanie surowym zamknietym. I jest jeden wałek. *Dom jest "lustrzanie odbity" wzgledem mapki znajdujacej sie w pozwoleniu na budowe*. Wedlug mnie jest to samowola budowlana. *Wlasciciel twierdzi ze nie*. Kto ma racje - przy zalozeniu ze generalnie bryla, materialy odpowiada temu co jest w projekcie. Jezeli to jednak jest samowola to co mozna z tym zrobic aby to zalegalizowac?


lub




> MAM pytanie czy duże grożą mi sankcje jeśli przesunę dom poza linie zabudowy o 10m w głąb działki. sytuacja moja jest taka iż na działce teren zabudowy to 25 m od drogi a niestety to teren nisko położony, budując się dalej od drogi dom stał by poza linią zabudowy  na tej samej działce tylko w jej części rolniczej ps. gmina ma aktualny plan zagospodarowania


i dalej



> jak można z tej sytuacji wybrnąć. nie uśmiecha mi się budowa w zalewowej części działki. jeśli można na zgóreczku. niewiem co robić znajomi radzą zebym się nie przejmował i stawiał chałupe tam gdzie pasuje mi


Nie ma to jak dobrzy znajomi i dobry kierownik budowy  :wink:  

PS. bez urazy komukolwiek. Nikogo nie chciałem urazić. Czytam to forum od lat i doceniam tak aktywnych użytkowników jak *[email protected]*

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Wszyscy zgadzamy się, że w tym przypadku użytokwniczka forum może zmienić rozmiar okna. Mi chodzi jednak o to iż pojęcie istotne/ nie istotne może u różnych ludzi mieć różne znaczenie i w swoich postach nie doradzałbym: możesz DOWOLNIE zmienić. W takich przypadkach napisałbym swoje zdanie i odesłał do kierownika budowy.
> 
> 
> Są różne "kwiatki" choćby na tym forum:
> 
> lub
> 
> 
> i dalej
> ...


Czlowieku, Gosia pisala o oknach, a Ty tu przytaczasz niewiadomo co...confused: :Confused:  Zakoncz ten temat, bo cisnienie sie podnosi...
U siebie dwa okna powiekszylam, jedno zlikwidowalam, jedno zmniejszylam i przenioslam w inne miejsce, a jeszcze inne zastapilam drzwiami (i dla mnie jest to DOWOLNA zmiana i to dla mojej wygody, oczywiscie jednoczesnie potwierdzona przez KB)

Proste pytanie - prosta odpowiedz (a raczej podpowiedz), bo chyba tego ludzie oczekuja...

----------


## Marlid

Moje osiągnięcia. Budowa rozpoczęta pod koniec marca br. W międzyczasie zrobione ogrodzenie i wstępne podniesienie poziomu działki. Wykonane prace wewnątrz : instalacja elektr, instalacja hydr (bez kotłowni), tynki, posadzki, zrobiony stelaż na poddaszu, wykonane przyłącze wod-kan, umowy na gaz i energie elektr, okna 3-szybowe Abakus Brugmann kolor letnia daglezja, pokrycie dachówka cementowa Euronit Duratop kolor grafit. . Pochwalę się ,że instalacje elektr, hydrauliczną , ogrzewanie i stelaż pod płyty wykonałem sam. Obecnie przymierzam się do układania wełny tylko mam obawy czy nie zaszkodzi jej wilgoć z dopiero co skończonych tynków. Drzwi wejściowe to prowizorka

----------


## maggs1

> Moje osiągnięcia. Budowa rozpoczęta pod koniec marca br. W międzyczasie zrobione ogrodzenie i wstępne podniesienie poziomu działki. Wykonane prace wewnątrz : instalacja elektr, instalacja hydr (bez kotłowni), tynki, posadzki, zrobiony stelaż na poddaszu, wykonane przyłącze wod-kan, umowy na gaz i energie elektr, okna 3-szybowe Abakus Brugmann kolor letnia daglezja, pokrycie dachówka cementowa Euronit Duratop kolor grafit. . Pochwalę się ,że instalacje elektr, hydrauliczną , ogrzewanie i stelaż pod płyty wykonałem sam. Obecnie przymierzam się do układania wełny tylko mam obawy czy nie zaszkodzi jej wilgoć z dopiero co skończonych tynków. Drzwi wejściowe to prowizorka


Tylko gratulować, super okna  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Gratulacje Marlid!
Tak sie zastanawiam - skad wy ludzie macie czas na samodzielne budowanie?
Ja nie mam czasu dla synow nawet - doba za krotka, wiec zazdraszaczam :bash:

----------


## martin38

Odnośnie grubości wełny na poddaszu, moim zdaniem 35 cm będzie wystarczającą grubością.

----------


## martin38

Z żona planujemy rozpoczęcie budowy domu wiosnę i też wątpię żebym znalazł czas na samodzielne budowanie, dołączam się do gratulacji  :wink:

----------


## moore

A mojej budowy końca nie widac  :sad:

----------


## cyprinus

Z końcem października zrobiłem SSO. Pozamykałem prowizorycznie otwory i założyłem sad przy domu. Moja działka ma 1 ha, więc jest co robić. W związku z zapotrzebowaniem na żwir do wypełniania fundamentów, obsypywania domu, niwelowania terenu powstało wyrobisko - przyszły staw kąpielowy 40 x 15m, 10 metrów od domu.
Teraz przygotowuję się do przyszłego sezonu, bo do grudnia 2013 chcielibyśmy się wprowadzić. 
Ostatnio mam na tapecie temat regipsów na sufit. Dom parterowy z poddaszem nieużytkowym, konstrukcja dachu wiązarowa. Płyty g-k są tanie, stelaż metalowy - dość drogi. Można prawdopodobnie przykręcić płyty do łat przykręconych do kleszczy. Można też zastosować płyty osb, i do nich dokręcić g-k. Jak to przeprowadzić w praktyce? Miał ktoś z tym do czynienia?

----------


## maggs1

> Z końcem października zrobiłem SSO. Pozamykałem prowizorycznie otwory i założyłem sad przy domu. Moja działka ma 1 ha, więc jest co robić. W związku z zapotrzebowaniem na żwir do wypełniania fundamentów, obsypywania domu, niwelowania terenu powstało wyrobisko - przyszły staw kąpielowy 40 x 15m, 10 metrów od domu.
> Teraz przygotowuję się do przyszłego sezonu, bo do grudnia 2013 chcielibyśmy się wprowadzić. 
> Ostatnio mam na tapecie temat regipsów na sufit. Dom parterowy z poddaszem nieużytkowym, konstrukcja dachu wiązarowa. Płyty g-k są tanie, stelaż metalowy - dość drogi. Można prawdopodobnie przykręcić płyty do łat przykręconych do kleszczy. Można też zastosować płyty osb, i do nich dokręcić g-k. Jak to przeprowadzić w praktyce? Miał ktoś z tym do czynienia?


Moim zdaniem płyty przykręcone bezpośrednio do drewna będą pękały bardziej niż do stelażu. Płyty osb wyjdą taniej niż stelaż?. Jak możesz to napisz orientacyjnie jaki jest koszt stelażu np. na m2.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> . Moja działka ma 1 ha, więc jest co robić.


Jak ja bym chciał mieć taki problem! U mnie to bym musiał za taką działkę co najmniej bańkę zapła :mad: cić
Ja nie wiem te ceny powariowały  :mad:  :mad:  :jaw drop:  :Mad:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Roll:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## ewastudio1

> Jak ja bym chciał mieć taki problem! U mnie to bym musiał za taką działkę co najmniej bańkę zapłacić
> Ja nie wiem te ceny powariowały


Fajnie mieć taką dużą działke ale jak ją zagospodarować z głową żeby pózniej być zadowolonym i żeby była wykorzystana 
odpowiednio

----------


## Arturo72

> U mnie to bym musiał za taką działkę co najmniej bańkę zapłacić
> Ja nie wiem te ceny powariowały


U mnie półtora bańki  :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

W sumie to mogliśmy mieć jeszcze większą działkę z lasem nad rzeką. Ale co żonka w mieście  :wink:  chciała mieszkać. Dla mnie 15 km to żadna odległość i tak wszędzie samochodwm się jeździ teraz też a 600 m do centrum.

----------


## Sqeez

A ja mam zaledwie 0.34 hektara i wystarczaja.. nawet miejsce na staw sie znalazlo.. ktory bedzie pewnie bardziej pełnił role duzego oczka wodnego  :wink: 

A budowe rozpoczelismy na poczatku wrzesnia.. teraz ekipa konczy montowanie kontrukcji dachu.. i mam lęki ze tego dachu nie dadza rady w tym roku skonczyc.. bo ich zwyczajnie zasypie.. :| mam nadzieje ze sie myle  :wink:

----------


## pan Żubr

czy moze ktoś wie o co chodzi z tym, że jak się raz nagrzeje świeżo wybudowany budynek, to trzeba już grzać do końca zimy?
Od kwietnia SSZ, dach, elewacja, tynki, wylewki, a teraz poddasze z plyt g-k.

----------


## maggs1

> czy moze ktoś wie o co chodzi z tym, że jak się raz nagrzeje świeżo wybudowany budynek, to trzeba już grzać do końca zimy?
> Od kwietnia SSZ, dach, elewacja, tynki, wylewki, a teraz poddasze z plyt g-k.


Może chodzi o instalacje wodną i c.o., które nie są odporne na ujemne temperatury. 
No i przyszła zima -pada śnieg :|

----------


## rafus12

Piszesz ze poddasze z G-K juz masz, pewnie cala instalacja c.o./wodna takze - trzeba to chronic przed mrozem. Nie chodzi tu o to ze pierwszy raz bylo grzane przeciez.
Plyty G-K po zimowaniu bez ogrzewania calkiem odejde od wilgosci a instalacja wodna i C.0. zwyczajnie popeka - no chyba ze spuscisz wode.

----------


## cyprinus

Jeśli chodzi o powierzchnię działki, to oczywiście jest sprawa wyboru. W mieście lub bezpośrednio obok - ceny horrendalne. Ja jestem rdzennym warszawiakiem, absolwentem SGGW-AR. Opuściłem stolicę w 1987 roku i z wyboru osiadłem na Dolnym Śląsku. Najpierw był dom służbowy, potem w latach 2001/2002 zbudowałem swój pierwszy dom, na polu 2,63 ha. Zagospodarowałem całość, posadziłem kilka tysięcy drzew i krzewów. W 2010 rozwiodłem się i zaczynam wszystko od początku. Tym razem działka mniejsza, tylko 1 ha pola. Dom parterowy, sad już rośnie, ogród realizuję według projektu. W mieście nie byłoby mnie stać, a zresztą nie chcę mieszkać w mieście. Tu mam ciszę, las prawie za płotem i niskie koszty utrzymania domu. Oczyszczalnię zrobię trzcinową, staw kąpielowy i enklawę zieleni wokół.

Jeśli chodzi o sufit, znalazłem informacje , że rusztowanie metalowe pod regipsy kosztuje około 36 zł/m2. A płyta osb - w zależności od grubości, np 12 mm - 16 zł, 18 mm - 23,40 zł/m2. Zyskuję z 10 cm wysokości pomieszczenia, trochę pieniędzy i możliwość wykonania tego własnoręcznie. To prostsze niż ruszt. Zgłębiam temat od jakiegoś czasu, można przykręcać płyty g-k do listew przykręconych do wiązarów i ponoć też nie pękają. Płyty osb na pewno usztywnią konstrukcję. Zastosowano tę metodę w opisanym w ostatnim numerze Muratora domu pasywnym. Usiłuję dowiedzieć się szczegółów.

----------


## kasia_bv

Ja mogę ze swojej strony powiedzieć o czym zapomnieliśmy (jestem bociankiem 2011i mieszkamy od miesiąca). Zapomnieliśmy o gniazdku w kuchni poniżej mebli do zmywarki i o jednym nad meblami do okapu  :sad:  trzeba kuć i znowu bałagan :/

----------


## kasia_bv

> Mam temat do obgadania  hydraulika i elektryka musze przemyślec wszystko i zaplanować ale nie wiem od czego zacząć przeciesz ja sama nie wiem co gdzie będzie stało a Pomocy jak za to się zabrać


Ja mogę ze swojej strony powiedzieć o czym zapomnieliśmy (jestem bociankiem 2011i mieszkamy od miesiąca). Zapomnieliśmy o gniazdku w kuchni poniżej mebli do zmywarki i o jednym nad meblami do okapu trzeba kuć i znowu bałagan :/

----------


## pukul

> czy moze ktoś wie o co chodzi z tym, że jak się raz nagrzeje świeżo wybudowany budynek, to trzeba już grzać do końca zimy?
> Od kwietnia SSZ, dach, elewacja, tynki, wylewki, a teraz poddasze z plyt g-k.


Też mam już zrobione k-g - panowie którzy to wykonali doradzili dokładne zagruntowanie (nie żałowaliśmy środka :smile:  ), woda z instalacji została przez hydraulików "spuszczona" , co się da rozkręcili... więc o instalacje sie nie martwię - o k-g trochę tak. póki co - wietrzymy i palimy w kominku co dwa-trzy dni (w ramach akcji "sprzątanie ogródka")

----------


## pan Żubr

> Też mam już zrobione k-g - panowie którzy to wykonali doradzili dokładne zagruntowanie (nie żałowaliśmy środka ), woda z instalacji została przez hydraulików "spuszczona" , co się da rozkręcili... więc o instalacje sie nie martwię - o k-g trochę tak. póki co - wietrzymy i palimy w kominku co dwa-trzy dni (w ramach akcji "sprzątanie ogródka")


instalacji jeszcze nie mam zalanej. Chodzi mi o sciany i tynki. PODOBNO po rozgrzaniu wychodzi wilgoć i jak złapie mróz zrobią się tzw. pajaczki.

----------


## Danonki

ja na szczęście pamiętałam o tych dodatkowych gniazdkach w kuchni. Jestem bociankiem 2012 i mieszkam również od ponad miesiąca  :wink: 
u mnie poniżej mebli są tak jakby 3 gniazda, jedno przy zmywarce, drugie przy piekarniku i takie specjalne do płyty indukcyjne. Wysoko pod sufitem mamy dwa gniazda, jedno właśnie od okapu, drugie nad szafkami wiszącymi (jeszcze ich nie mamy) gdzie w przyszłości podłączymy oświetlenie od tych szafek. Nad blatem mamy dwa podwójne, kolejne za lodówką + jeszcze jedno nad grzejnikiem pod włącznikiem gdzie w przyszłości planujemy zrobić ladę - na razie tam komputer stoi. 
W spiżarni mamy 3gniazdka podwójne. W pierwszej chwili myślałam ze to w sumie za dużo, ale na co dzień co najmniej 4 wykorzystujemy (w tym na stałe mamy podłączoną tam mikrofalę). Jedynie żałuję, że mam za mało gniazdek w łazience na parterze (dwa, w tym jedno podwójne przy umywalce) - jak na razie starcza, ale jeśli zachce mi się sprzętu grającego, dodatkowej lampki czy czegoś na prąd to możemy mieć problem. Chociaż radio jest w prysznicu, więc jakaś muzyczka jest, więc choć jedno powiedźmy odpadnie. 
Jak na razie niczego chyba więcej nie żałuję jeśli chodzi o elektrykę, ale fakt - na etapie jej rozprowadzania już musiałam wiedzieć mniej-więcej gdzie co chcę  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

Czy u was też zmieniła się trzcionka postów czy tylko u mnie, kuźwa aż oczy bolą :bash: .  W stopkach i cytaty są normalne.

----------


## kupiecjudex

U mnie jest wszystko po staremu :Roll: , więc może to Twoje ustawienia w kompie coś nie tak.

----------


## cronin

U mnie też czcionka inna  :sad:  i to na różnych komputerach.

----------


## ceel

> instalacji jeszcze nie mam zalanej. Chodzi mi o sciany i tynki. PODOBNO po rozgrzaniu wychodzi wilgoć i jak złapie mróz zrobią się tzw. pajaczki.


chyba nikt nic nie wie na ten temat a też mnie interesuje - właśnie skończyłem tynkować i teraz muszę intensywnie grzać

----------


## pan Żubr

> chyba nikt nic nie wie na ten temat a też mnie interesuje - właśnie skończyłem tynkować i teraz muszę intensywnie grzać


polecam kozę. nagrzewnica elektryczno olejowa 18,8kW dawala mniej ciepla niż koza palona drzewem o mocy 9,2kW, choć spalała 2l ropy na godzine (ok. 11zł).

----------


## kupiecjudex

Chyba nie będzie tak źle, Ja dla przykładu mam instalację CO, tynki, posadzki podlogówkę itd. a nie mam okien  :Roll: 
Fakt że prace mokre robione w pierwszej połowie września, to se już przeschły, CO sprawdzane ciśnieniowo, bez wody.
Zważywszy że nie mam okien, nie mam też grzejników (wiadomo powszechne złodziejstwo) więc nie grzeję bo i jak.
Byle do wiosny. Mnie to snu z powiek nie spędza. Nikt z moich fachowców nawet nie wspomiał że trzeba grzać, jak by co się stało to zrobią od początku oczywiście za swoje.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Tynki raczej nie odlezą. Tak sobie teraz pamiętam że ojciec postawil dom ze 30 lat temu już będzie i stał on z instalacjami i z tynkami z 5-6 lat bez ogrzewania i nic się nie stało, nic nie uszkodziło, tynki byly cementowo - wapienne, bo zresztą kto by tam 30 lat temu o gipsach słyszał. Tynki są do dziś, nie odlazły od ściany ani nic.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Czy wszyscy juz zapadli w sen zimowy ? - bo u nas wiezbe ukladaja (wlasciwie koncza) i mowia, ze dachowke bedziemy miec przed swietami  :wiggle:

----------


## dusiaka

> Czy wszyscy juz zapadli w sen zimowy ? - bo u nas wiezbe ukladaja (wlasciwie koncza) i mowia, ze dachowke bedziemy miec przed swietami


Gratuluje, super prezent na Święta- będzie SSO z dachem  :Smile: 

My bynajmniej, nie zapadamy w sen zimowy- u nas praca wre, na ile to możliwe  :tongue:  Wieczorami, po pracy małż kończy gładzie, do końca tygodnia pierwsze wstępne malowanie, w weekend zaczyna kłaść podłogi. w przyszłym tygodniu zamówiony montaz mebelków w kuchni, sprzęt już czeka, drzwi wewn. też.  Od dwóch tygodni grzejemy, w weekendy odpalamy kominek. Myślimy na Święta już się zadomowić w naszym domku. Żeby nie było - wystartowalismy 10 kwietnia (zdjęty humus).

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Gratuluje, super prezent na Święta- będzie SSO z dachem 
> 
> My bynajmniej, nie zapadamy w sen zimowy- u nas praca wre, na ile to możliwe  Wieczorami, po pracy małż kończy gładzie, do końca tygodnia pierwsze wstępne malowanie, w weekend zaczyna kłaść podłogi. w przyszłym tygodniu zamówiony montaz mebelków w kuchni, sprzęt już czeka, drzwi wewn. też.  Od dwóch tygodni grzejemy, w weekendy odpalamy kominek. Myślimy na Święta już się zadomowić w naszym domku. Żeby nie było - wystartowalismy 10 kwietnia (zdjęty humus).


No to tylko pogratulowac szybkiej wprowadzki  :smile:  Mam nadzieje, ze u nas tez tak szybko pojdzie.

----------


## maggs1

> chyba nikt nic nie wie na ten temat a też mnie interesuje - właśnie skończyłem tynkować i teraz muszę intensywnie grzać


U mnie właśnie skończyli tynki cw, jak do tej pory nie było pajączków a w nocy było nawet -6 stopni. Moim zdaniem chwilowe ogrzewanie nie ma sensu, bo po rozgrzaniu powietrze robi się wilgotne a kiedy się ochładza to oddaje wilgoć na najzimniejszych elementach konstrukcji np. ścianach i później jak będzie duży mróz to może się coś stać -ale to jest tylko moje zdanie  :smile: 
Ja nie zamierzam grzać i czas pokaże, czy będzie dobrze. Pozdrawiam

----------


## pan Żubr

Jak ktoś byłby zainteresowany, to mam do sprzedania super mocną plandekę (tzw. srebrno-brązową) o wymiarach 15x16m idealną do przykrycia fundamentów na zimę w cenie 500zł (nowa na allegro 681zł). Dwa tygodnie leżała na fundamencie, bo budowę rozpocząłem w marcu, a nie jak planowałem w grudniu. Potem służyła jako podkład przy malowaniu impergnatem więźby. Polecam.

----------


## ziuta62

Witam! 
Właśnie parę dni temu natrafiłam na temat schodów samonośnych. I co się okazuje, że aby uniknąć demolki w przyszłości powinnam zainstalować konstrukcję pod te schody przed tynkami. Czyli trzeba to wpisać w listę instalacji, aby potem nie kuć w tynkach. Okazuje się, że to nawet niegłupi pomysł bo wydatek na schody rozbije mi się na dwie raty. 
Piszę, bo może ktoś też takie planuje. 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## ziuta62

O takie mi chodzi
http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...%2Fbig%2F6.jpg

----------


## rafus12

Danonki, fiu fiu :smile:  Macie prysznic z radiem. Ile to kosztowalo?

----------


## ceel

> U mnie właśnie skończyli tynki cw, jak do tej pory nie było pajączków a w nocy było nawet -6 stopni. Moim zdaniem chwilowe ogrzewanie nie ma sensu, bo po rozgrzaniu powietrze robi się wilgotne a kiedy się ochładza to oddaje wilgoć na najzimniejszych elementach konstrukcji np. ścianach i później jak będzie duży mróz to może się coś stać -ale to jest tylko moje zdanie 
> Ja nie zamierzam grzać i czas pokaże, czy będzie dobrze. Pozdrawiam


toś mnie trochę uspokoił w każdym razie nie jestem sam  :smile:  a dom masz już ocieplony? jana razie grzeje a jak jest okazja (temp. powyżej zera ) to wietrze z tym , że dom jeszcze nieocieplony więc ciężko osiągnąć wiecej niż 5st

----------


## Danonki

rafus12, płaciliśmy tylko ok 1tyś. Fajne jest, choć to zakup z marketu i ma pewne braki, ale na pierwszy rzut oka nie widać  :wink: , działa bardzo dobrze, a i ma to radio, oświetlenie, wentylację, możliwość podłączenia tel., hydromasaż, deszczownicę górną i tzw słuchawkę prysznicową oraz wysoki brodzik! (robiący za wanne dla dzieci). Nie ten model itd., ale coś w tym rodzaju  :smile:  http://www.praktiker.pl/produkt,4036...c_product_card - pewnie większość stwierdzi ze to badziew i nie modne, ale co tam, nam się podoba i jest bardzo funkcjonalne  :smile: )))))

edit:
tak to u nas wygląda (lepszej foty na chwilę obecną nie posiadam, tu widac tylko kawałek)

może jeszcze tu

----------


## maggs1

> toś mnie trochę uspokoił w każdym razie nie jestem sam  a dom masz już ocieplony? jana razie grzeje a jak jest okazja (temp. powyżej zera ) to wietrze z tym , że dom jeszcze nieocieplony więc ciężko osiągnąć wiecej niż 5st


Cieszę się, że jesteś spokojniejszy  :smile: 
U mnie to tak na ostro, strop to drewniane belki i wiatr pod dachem, drzwi zrobione z grubej (0,2mm) folii  :wink: , a majstry dzisiaj do garażu wstawili takiego dużego grilla (taki do robienia kiełbasek itp) rozpalili w nim -cały dom jak wędzarnia. Do końca sam nie wiem czy się śmiać czy płakać, ale chyba pozostanę przy tym pierwszym  :smile: 
Odpowiadając na pytanie -dom nieocieplony.

----------


## [email protected]

Odebrałam dziś telefon a tam: "dzień dobry Pani Kasiu Bank BGŻ mamy zaszczyt Panią poinformować, że otrzymała Pani pozytywną decyzję kredytową" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! juhuhu hura hura :wink:  TO SĄ DOPIERO MIKOŁAJKI

----------


## nita83

*panda* gratulacje, rzutem na taśmę prawie się udało  :smile:  teraz biegusiem do banku coby na papierze było  :smile:

----------


## bluenet

> pozytywną decyzję kredytową


jakie oprocentowanie wynegocjowałaś? dostałaś jakieś bonusy w stylu obowiązkowe ubezpieczenie na życie, obowiązkowe ubezpieczenie od utraty pracy, karta kredytowa, itp?

----------


## [email protected]

Panda gratulacje :wiggle: poszło błyskawicznie w tym drugim banku. Super!!!!

----------


## bury_kocur

Gratulacje, panda. Mam nadzieję, że będziesz zadowolona także z warunków.

----------


## mkslonik

pochwal sie warunkami bo tez jestem w czasie załatwioania kredytu ale bgz cos sie ociaga mieli dac najnizsza marze ale narazie zaproponowali mi 1,3 a w pko mam 1,2 wiec pko wygra jak nic nie zmienia w tej sprawie i mniej chaczykow na korzysc pko.

----------


## maggs1

> toś mnie trochę uspokoił w każdym razie nie jestem sam  a dom masz już ocieplony? jana razie grzeje a jak jest okazja (temp. powyżej zera ) to wietrze z tym , że dom jeszcze nieocieplony więc ciężko osiągnąć wiecej niż 5st


U mnie nie wszystkie tynki przetrzymały ostatni mróz minus 12 stopni i nawet grill nie pomógł  :smile:  -garaż do poprawki. Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafus12

Dlaczego wy sie boicie skorzystac z Murator Finance? Pisalem juz o nich, moje warunki (kredyt udzielony we wrzesniu) to 0 prowizji i 1.0 marza. Kredyt w DB, musialem wziasc kredytowke. Nie jest toRNS.

----------


## rafus12

Witaj Piekar. Mam taki sam stan. Na elektryke i okna juz musialem sie posilkowac kredytem. I zaczynalem 9 lipca :smile:

----------


## rafus12

I dlatego nie zaleca sie tynkow na zime, chyba ze komus bardzo sie pali. Ja czekam do wiosny.

----------


## ceel

> U mnie nie wszystkie tynki przetrzymały ostatni mróz minus 12 stopni i nawet grill nie pomógł  -garaż do poprawki. Pozdrawiam


a tak naprawdę zima się jeszcze nawet nie zaczęła, aż się boję co dziś u mnie zastanę  :sad:   grzanie już nie pomaga mróz przeszedł przez mury

----------


## maggs1

> a tak naprawdę zima się jeszcze nawet nie zaczęła, aż się boję co dziś u mnie zastanę   grzanie już nie pomaga mróz przeszedł przez mury


Spokojnie u mnie garaż był robiony -zacierany już przy mrozie, a te które były robione wcześniej się trzymają i maja się dobrze

----------


## kupiecjudex

Nie wiem czy Wy z tymi tynkami nie przesadzacie. Mnie każdy mówił tynkój w tym roku to chałupa przeschnie i będzie lepiej wykańczać w przyszłym roku.
No może jak ktoś robił tynki na dniach a teraz taki mróz przyszedł to i nie zdążą zwiążać, ala ja robiłem w wakacje.

----------


## rafus12

Czy macie namiar na jakas dobra liste z kolejnoscia prac? Gdzies sie przewijalo cos takiego na muratorze. Ja sie zastanawiam kiedy sie wstawia stolarke wewnetrzna?

----------


## Alina&Mariusz

> Czy macie namiar na jakas dobra liste z kolejnoscia prac? Gdzies sie przewijalo cos takiego na muratorze. Ja sie zastanawiam kiedy sie wstawia stolarke wewnetrzna?


Na samym końcu.

----------


## bluenet

> musialem wziasc kredytowke.


*@ Rafus* - ile kosztuje Cię kredytówka miesięcznie? Masz dodatkowe bonusy od DB? Na przykład ubezpieczenie jakiekolwiek?

----------


## pan Żubr

> a tak naprawdę zima się jeszcze nawet nie zaczęła, aż się boję co dziś u mnie zastanę   grzanie już nie pomaga mróz przeszedł przez mury


kup kozę i pal
pewnie potrzebny Ci będzie urlop i ciepła kurtka  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> Czy macie namiar na jakas dobra liste z kolejnoscia prac? Gdzies sie przewijalo cos takiego na muratorze. Ja sie zastanawiam kiedy sie wstawia stolarke wewnetrzna?


Może pomoże: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...rmonogram-prac

----------


## maggs1

Gdzieś kiedyś też znalazłem coś takiego, ale nie wiem gdzie i kto jest autorem, cytuję "Kolejności wykonania robót na budowie domku jednorodzinnego z mojego doświadczenia przedstawia się następująco:
Przygotowanie zbrojenia ław fundamentowych, 
wykonanie wykopu pod ławy, 
ułożenie zbrojenia i zabetonowanie ław fundamentowych, 
wymurowanie ścian fundamentowych, 
ułożenie instalacji podposadzkowych,
 zasypka, chudy beton, 
konstrukcja budynku, 
konstrukcja dachowa, pokrycie dachu, 
ścianki działowe, 
wstawienie okien, 
ocieplenie elewacji bez wyprawy, 
instalacja elektryczna, 
tynki, 
instalacje wodna, 
kanalizacyjna i centralnego ogrzewania, 
posadzki cementowe, 
montaż drzwi wejściowych, 
wykonanie wyprawy na elewacji, 
wysuszenie budynku, malowanie, pozostałe roboty wykończeniowe: podłogi okładziny ścienne, montaż drzwi wewnętrznych. Można niektóre roboty wykonywać w innej kolejności ale z mojej wieloletniej praktyki wynika, że taka właśnie kolejność okazuje się optymalna."
Pozdrawiam

----------


## aksuda

a u nas zima , trochę nas dzisiaj zasypało :smile:

----------


## Sqeez

> Gdzieś kiedyś też znalazłem coś takiego, ale nie wiem gdzie i kto jest autorem, cytuję "Kolejności wykonania robót na budowie domku jednorodzinnego z mojego doświadczenia przedstawia się następująco:
> Przygotowanie zbrojenia ław fundamentowych, 
> wykonanie wykopu pod ławy, 
> ułożenie zbrojenia i zabetonowanie ław fundamentowych, 
> wymurowanie ścian fundamentowych, 
> ułożenie instalacji podposadzkowych,
>  zasypka, chudy beton, 
> konstrukcja budynku, 
> konstrukcja dachowa, pokrycie dachu, 
> ...


Wyglada na bardzo sluszna koncepcje.. taka kolejnosc jak najbardziej  :yes: ..

ja mam natomias zapytanie odnosnie odstepstw od tej kolejnosci.. mianowicie chodzi mi o to czy bedzie glupio aby najpierw zrobic instalacje elekt... a pozniej okna.. tynki.. itd.

----------


## bury_kocur

Okna przed elektryką i tynkami - bo inaczej kabelki mogą pójść na spacer  :wink:

----------


## slavik

> Okna przed elektryką i tynkami - bo inaczej kabelki mogą pójść na spacer


Dużo też zależy w jakiej okolicy się budujesz - ja mam budowę "pod nosem", a okolica spokojna. Teren nieogrodzony, i do tej pory nawet deska żadna nie zaginęła w akcji  :wink:  Tfu tfu, oby tak dalej  :smile:

----------


## Sqeez

no tak z tego ze.. 'ktos sie nie bal i za**ał' to zdaje sobie sprawe.. niemniej jednak innych przeciwskazan chyba nie ma?
okolica raczej spokojna.. naprzeciwko mieszka ktos kto pilnuje zeby sie nikt nie walesal  :wink:  do tej pory nic sie nie dzialo nic nie zniknelo...
poza tym otwory okienne beda 'zabite' folia.. to bym tego nie ruszal.. a na tyle widno powino byc zeby mozna bylo spokojnie pracowac..

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Pytanie tez, czy elektryk przy takiej temperaturze bedzie chcial robic  :wink: .

----------


## Sqeez

a nie nie.. nikt w zimie nie bedzie tam nic robil bo.. za zimno  :wink: 
poprostu.. koncza mi teraz dach.. a na wiosne chcialem kupowac okna i wstawiac.. niestety urodzil mi sie nieplanowany zakup samochodu.. i to co odlozylibysmy na okna pojdzie na auto.. dlatego tak sobie kminie ze okna (jako ze wydatek bedzie spory) przelozyc nawet na nastepna wiosne.. a porobic takie 'drobniejsze rzeczy' jak np. instalacja elektryczna  :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Wyglada na bardzo sluszna koncepcje.. taka kolejnosc jak najbardziej ..
> 
> ja mam natomias zapytanie odnosnie odstepstw od tej kolejnosci.. mianowicie chodzi mi o to czy bedzie glupio aby najpierw zrobic instalacje elekt... a pozniej okna.. tynki.. itd.


Ja mam tak zrobione, też mnie to na początku dziwiło że instalacje przed oknami ale producent okien drewnianych nie chciał ich zamontować przed zakończeniem prac mokrych, (tynki, posadzki) i tak od pół roku mam elektrykę i CO, a nie mam okien  :ohmy: 
Wszystko zabite dechami i folią, założony alarm, jak na razie działa lux. Jak by się załączył alarm przyjedzie patrol z agencji ochrony więc chyba nic się nie stanie, do wiosny.

----------


## abra06

Możecie napisać ile płaciliście za elektrykę ?

----------


## maggs1

> Możecie napisać ile płaciliście za elektrykę ? Mój elektryk chce za punkt (materiał + robocizna) 90 zł.
> Jakoś dużo mi się wydaje ale może nie jestem na bieżąco w cenach ? 
> pozdrawiam


Cena zależy od bardzo wielu czynników, jaka instalacja z czego i gdzie, ale mi też się wydaje, że to dosyć wysoka cena. Ja umówiłem się od całości, bo przez punkty to potem tylko problemy, bo później się okazuje, że z jednego robią się dwa itp.

----------


## kupiecjudex

maggs1 ma rację, najlepiej ustalić cenę za całość. Ja nnp zapłaciłem za robociznę 4000 PLN plus materiał 8.200 PLN, do tego  oddzielnie (inny majster)alarm, sieć do internetu i kable do kina domowego z wyprowadzeniem do przyszłej anteny 3500 z materiałem (manipulatol LCD na razie 4 czujki, i cała stacja od alarmu). Punktów nie liczyłem ale mam duży do 280 m2, gniazdek, nauczeni doświadczeniem dawaliśmy na full, wyprowadzenia do podbitki chyba 3, wyprowadzenie do siłownika bramy, furtki, domofonu i podłączenie do docelowej skrzynki, do tego podpięcie 9 rolet. Jak Ci zależy to jutro pojadę i policzę punkty bo nie mam pojęcia ile ich jest, ale np pod telewizor mam listwę z ośmioma gniazdkami i nie wiem czy to się liczy jako jeden punkt. Podobne punkty w gabinecie pokoju syna i w kuchni  :ohmy:

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

A może ktoś z Was wie, jak to jest z tym odliczaniem watu w tym roku? Jeśli zaczeliśmy budowę w tym roku no i wiadomo mamy trochę już faktur to czy trzeba zanieść je do Urzędu Skarbowego jeszcze do końca grudnia tego roku, czy można normalnie przy odliczeniu wszystkiego, czyli np. w lutym? Bo słyszałam, że tylko jeszcze w tym roku, kto zacznie zwracac sobie wat z budowy to będzie mu przysługiwał zwrot  przez kolejne 5 lat i tak się zastanawiam, czy trzeba to zacząć jeszcze w 2012 r?

----------


## kupiecjudex

> A może ktoś z Was wie, jak to jest z tym odliczaniem watu w tym roku? Jeśli zaczeliśmy budowę w tym roku no i wiadomo mamy trochę już faktur to czy trzeba zanieść je do Urzędu Skarbowego jeszcze do końca grudnia tego roku, czy można normalnie przy odliczeniu wszystkiego, czyli np. w lutym? Bo słyszałam, że tylko jeszcze w tym roku, kto zacznie zwracac sobie wat z budowy to będzie mu przysługiwał zwrot  przez kolejne 5 lat i tak się zastanawiam, czy trzeba to zacząć jeszcze w 2012 r?


Najbezpieczniej będzie jak go złożysz w tym roku. Ja złożyłem dwa miesiace temu, poprostu masz zaczętą ulgę i możesz ją kontynłować przez 5 lat lub do wyczerpania limitu. Składaj wniosek choćby na 100 zł :smile:  ale przy budowie to malo realne. Wniosek można złożyć jeden w ciągu roku kalendarzowego, więc w styczniu lub lutym będziesz mogla zlożyć kolejny, ale ulgę już rozpoczniesz. Decydujące jest chyba pozwolenie na budowę i wpis w dzienniku, ale po co potem masz się kopać US, wiadomo nie od dziś że ile US tyle interpretacji, więc zacznij ulgę do końca 2013r i śpij spokojnie a limit na dziś to ok. 35.000  PLN więc kupa kasy.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> A może ktoś z Was wie, jak to jest z tym odliczaniem watu w tym roku? Jeśli zaczeliśmy budowę w tym roku no i wiadomo mamy trochę już faktur to czy trzeba zanieść je do Urzędu Skarbowego jeszcze do końca grudnia tego roku, czy można normalnie przy odliczeniu wszystkiego, czyli np. w lutym? Bo słyszałam, że tylko jeszcze w tym roku, kto zacznie zwracac sobie wat z budowy to będzie mu przysługiwał zwrot  przez kolejne 5 lat i tak się zastanawiam, czy trzeba to zacząć jeszcze w 2012 r?


My tez chcielismy na poczatku przyszlego roku (a ma to byc ostatni), ale dobry znajomy ksiegowy powiedzial, ze jak jest cokolwiek do odliczenia to lepiej zaczac w tym roku (bo nigdy niewiadomo, co kto znowu wymysli)- i tak tez zrobimy  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Wczoraj podpisaliśmy umowę kredytową. Co do "gratisów" no to konto osobiste- to chyba jak wszyscy, ubezpieczenie nieruchomości od ognia i innych zdarzeń losowych oraz karta kredytowa- niestety musieliśmy wziąć bo inaczej podnieśliby % i automatycznie nie mielibyśmy zdolności :sad:  za wiele już nie wybrzydzaliśmy bo zarobki mamy jakie mamy w innych bankach to jeszcze gorsze warunki- wpłaty prowizji przed udzieleniem itd itd.  234 tyś. Rata RnS gdzieś około 1100 zł przez pierwsze 8 lat a potem koło 1300. Wiadomo zmienne przez Wibor 6M. W każdym razie cieszymy się, że w końcu po 2 miesiącach jest jakiś rezultat bo naprawdę traciliśmy wiarę, że banki są dla ludzi przeciętnie zarabiających. Teraz tylko się martwię czy nam wystarczy :wink:  ALE Będzie MUSIAŁO :smile:  

Słuchajcie mam pytanko ile Was wyszło położenie dachówki/ blachodach (wraz z ceną za materiał). za m2 dachu ale z orynnowaniem i tymi wszystkimi piedrołami????  My mamy dość dużą powierzchnię dachu dwuspadz.  bez żadnych "tzw. kukułek" około 280 m2

----------


## plusfoto

Musisz się liczyć z wydatkiem rzędu 200-250/m2. oczywiście wliczając więźbę okna dachowe i wszystkie inne materiały wraz z robocizną. Jak doliczysz jeszcze ocieplenie to około 300/m2

----------


## [email protected]

o kurcze to strasznie dużo?? eee musimy taniej to zrobić. w Każdym razie cieśla życzy sobie 10 tyś wraz z opapowaniem to dużo czy mało. A wełnę to na pewno będziemy upychać sami.

----------


## plusfoto

No i do tego dolicz drzewo na więźbę i deskowanie, papę, blachę na obróbki blacharskie, gwoździe i trochę innych dupereli. A gdzie jeszcze łaty kontrłaty, dachówka i jej ułożenie, orynnowanie i.t.p

----------


## Sqeez

> o kurcze to strasznie dużo?? eee musimy taniej to zrobić. w Każdym razie cieśla życzy sobie 10 tyś wraz z opapowaniem to dużo czy mało. A wełnę to na pewno będziemy upychać sami.


eeee tam.. 250/m2??
u mnie dach 273 m2 ... wielospadowy... lukarny... - więźba, folia, bicie łat, ukladanie dachówki, wszystkie obróbki, rynny, zamontowanie 5 okien.. za wszsytko mam policzone okolo 44k z materialem (ale bez tarcicy i okien oczywiscie).. co wychodzi jakies 161/m2.. wiec zakladam ze kwestia poszukania..

----------


## plusfoto

Napisałem wyraźnie *z wszystkimi elementami* dolicz okna i 7m tarcicy, papę i wyjdzie Ci ponad 200 za metr

----------


## rafus12

Niestety plusfoto ma racje. U mnie wyszlo 317 zl za m2 dachu. I to bez ocieplenia. Mam ceramike, okna dachowe (5), swietlik, wylaz, lawy, orynnowanie i czesciowa podbitka w cenie (struktonit dookola dachu i podbitka miedzy laczeniem dachow).

----------


## rafus12

Ewa72_krakow, twoj znajomy ksiegowy chyba sieje panike. Jesli maja w przyszlym roku zmienic prawo to itak wczesniej niz od poczatku 2014 tego nie wprowadza. Ja zamierzam to rozliczyc po nowym roku przy okazji zeznania rocznego.

----------


## gorbag

U mnie cały dach wyszedł w cenie około 180zł/m2, ale bez deskowania, papowania i okien dachowych.
W cenie wiązary dachowe, foliowanie, kontrłaty, łaty, dachówka ceramiczna, rynny i robocizna.
Dach prosty dwuspadowy około 180m2.

----------


## abra06

maggs1 i kupiecjudex dzięki za rady

----------


## plusfoto

Dogadaj z elektrykiem dokładnie co rozumie przez punkt. Niektórzy liczą jako punkt każdy kabelek czyli gniazdo to trzy punkty. Inni kabel zasilający (faza do gniazda) 1 a gniazdo trójfazowe 3. Pamiętaj też o skrzynce rozdzielczej bo w niej potrafi być sporo punktów.

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

dzięki wszystkim za odpowiedz

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

Zgadzam się z Arturo72 - mój dach to 149 m2 - a koszt bez ocieplenia - kompletnego dachu - ceramika + okna + więźba + cała reszta - a z tymi gwoździami to niestety prawda  :sad:  - to ok. 215 zł. za m2 a część materiału miałam bez vatu i po Duuużej znajomości  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

U mnie około 190 zł/m2, prosty dwuspadowy, z więźbą, blacha na rąbek stojący, wcale nie tani dekarz. Ale bez deskowania.

----------


## pan Żubr

> My tez chcielismy na poczatku przyszlego roku (a ma to byc ostatni), ale dobry znajomy ksiegowy powiedzial, ze jak jest cokolwiek do odliczenia to lepiej zaczac w tym roku (bo nigdy niewiadomo, co kto znowu wymysli)- i tak tez zrobimy


czy na fakturach musi być wpisany nip inwestora?

----------


## kupiecjudex

> czy na fakturach musi być wpisany nip inwestora?


I tu niestety co kraj to obyczaj, jeden US chce inny nie potrzebuje.  :wiggle: 
Trzeba się we własnym Uese dowiedzieć, a najlepiej wziąc fakturę z nipem bo to najmiejszy problem.

----------


## maggs1

Ja też nie miałem  :wink:

----------


## slavik

Jeśli jesteś osobą fizyczną nie potrzebujesz już NIPu. Wystarczy PESEL.

----------


## plusfoto

Na FV mają się znaleźć takie dane jak *Imię i Nazwisko, dokładny adres zameldowania wraz z kodem pocztowym*. To wszystko

----------


## pukul

też myślę o rozliczeniu Vatu - kredyt na wyczerpaniu i trochę pieniążków na wiosnę by się przydało. Sami sie rozliczacie czy zlecacie księgowej? jeszcze nie wiem jak się za to zabrać ale może z pomocą doświadczonych forumowiczów i ich porad dam radę  :smile: )))

----------


## ceel

"moja" księgowa bierze 1zł od faktury więc nawet nie myślę o tym żeby samemu się z tym grzebać  :smile:

----------


## budowlanka11

> Dasz radę samemu,mam dwa swoje rozliczenia za sobą,pierwsza na 40 faktur i tylko dwie poprawy w US,druga na 130 jest w trakcie 
> Na forum jest fajny temat dot.VAT-u


*Arturo72*, czy mógłbys wkleić link do tematu dotyczącego VAT-u? Z góry dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## cronin

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...87#post5681587 - ruch tam przed końcem roku jak na Marszałkowskiej  :smile:

----------


## abra06

:smile:

----------


## abra06

:smile:

----------


## pukul

zapomniałam, że kupiliśmy farby i zostały na budowie... zamarzły. kilka stówek do kosza  :sad: (( wszystko jakoś po górę...

----------


## kupiecjudex

Hmmmm.... Jakoś po reorganizacji wątków na forum zdechła nam dyskusja  :sad:

----------


## cronin

to nie reorganizacja (a była jakaś? ) a świąteczne porządki  :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Jak zwał tak zwał  :big grin:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

ale o co chodzi z ta reorganizacja  :wink: , bo u mnie wlasnie dachowke klada  :yes:  (z tym, ze kominy beda konczone dopiero na wiosne, bo w polowie stawiania mrozy przyszly...) - jak tak dalej pojdzie z ta pogoda, to chyba u mnie nie bedzie zadnej przerwy zimowej.

----------


## kupiecjudex

No przecież są połączone bocianki 2001 i 2012 i wszystko w jednej zakładce tematy z dwóch lat do kupy. No nie mówcie że nikt nie zauważył. No chyba że do wątku wchodzicie przez ulubione to wtedy można niezauważyć faktycznie.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ja na luty mam zamówioną ekipę do ocieplenia i zabudowy poddasza, w sobotę liczymy ile wełny będzie potrzeba i po świętach trzeba wstępnie wycenić w paru miejscach a potem kupić co trza, żeby w lutym nerwówki nie było  :big grin:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> No przecież są połączone bocianki 2001 i 2012 i wszystko w jednej zakładce tematy z dwóch lat do kupy. No nie mówcie że nikt nie zauważył. No chyba że do wątku wchodzicie przez ulubione to wtedy można niezauważyć faktycznie.


aha, juz teraz kumam - wchodze bezposrednio przed maila...

----------


## abra06

:smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Daj papę termozgrzewalną taką 4,2 mm i tyle, na raz bez zgrzewania połóż na ławę i będzie super. No 15 cm na gotowo to bardzo mało. OK 6-8 cm będzie wylewka przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym, pozostaje mniejwięcej drugie tyle na izolację cieplną. To bardzo mało. Możesz dać styrodur ale wspólczynnikiem nie jest od dużo cieplejszy od styropianu. Skoro dom jeszcze nie stoi pomyślałbym o podniesieniu pomieszczeń o jeden pustak tak żeby spokojnie weszło 1conajmniej 5 cm syropianu i wylewka.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Witam, 
>  Izolację i styropian kładę przed instalacją wodną a potem hydraulik układa sobie rurki w styropianie ? pozdrawiam


Tak. Tylko pamiętaj że wcześniej trzeba wyprowadzić piony kanalizacji pod chudym no i najlepiej przed wylaniem położyć przewód od doty tak 5 m z jednej i 5 z drugiej potem nie będzie trzeba kuć i kopać piachu.

----------


## abra06

:smile:

----------


## plusfoto

W/g mnie kładziesz izolację potem styro. między nim układasz CWU na to folia i rurki CO

----------


## rafus12

A w ogole jest sens klasc pape pod styro na posadzkach czy folia nie wystarczy?
Ja zlozylem WZM1 po namowach kacikowych  :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> A w ogole jest sens klasc pape pod styro na posadzkach czy folia nie wystarczy?


Pytanie dotyczyło ławy fundamentowej. Przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje bo to stary slogan projektów, papa x2 na lepiku.

----------


## cronin

Abra06 najpierw papa termozgrzewalna modyfikowana na sbs-ie (nie gryzie się ze styropianem), tylko pamiętaj że trzeba dać pod nią grunt (np. jakiś dysperbit, dobrze byłoby poszukać takiego który może być użyty w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych). 
Potem instalacje. 
Potem styropian, ale faktycznie te 15 cm na gotowo to przedpotopowe grubości - bardzo mało. Wychodzi 0,5 cm papa, jakies 8 cm styro potem wylewka min. 5 cm, i 1,5 cm panele lub płytki - strasznie mało.
Pod podłogówkę potrzeba minimum 10 cm styro, a i to wg mnie za mało. Cieńszą wylewkę można zrobić anhydrytową , ale nie wszędzie się nadaje (łazienka odpada) . Możesz wziąć styropian o lepszym współczynniku przenikania ciepła np 0,031 zamiast standardowego 0,04, to oczywiście podnosi koszty.
Folii na chudziak nie dawaj będzie jak sito, przed wilgocią nie ochroni. Jak chcesz się naocznie przekonać to połóż kawałek folii na chudziaku i przespaceruj się po niej kilka razy a potem obejrzyj ją pod światło.
Ja dałabym najcieplejszy styropian  warstwowo. najpierw pełne płyty , potem instalacje i pomiędzy nie styropian, wierzch znowu przykryty pełnymi płytami. Zobaczysz jakie grubości warstw ci wyjdą. Podłogówkę już bym odpuściła. Ew. w łazienkach maty elektryczne (są cieńsze).
Wylewka jak najcieńsza zbrojona. (min. 5 cm chyba), tam gdzie nie ma wilgoci może być anhydrytowa. Generalnie jak najgrubsza warstwa styro. No i docelowa podłoga cienka, zapomnij o grubym parkiecie przykładowo. 
Architekt adaptujący dał d...

----------


## rafus12

A sam dysperbit i na to folia nie wystarczy? Wtedy nie bedzie sita.

----------


## cronin

dysperbit (przykładowo bo chodzi tu o zagruntowanie podłoża) to tylko grunt nie izolacja, niby czemu ma chronić folię? i po co on pod folię? grunt jest po to żeby sie papa lepiej przykleiła. Folia się nie przykleja, tylko leży luźno i przesuwa po  podłożu.

----------


## abra06

:smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Z tego co piszesz to ścian jeszcze nie ma, więc podnieś o jeden pustak ścianę. Wtedy wejdzie Ci odpowiednia ilośc normalnej izolaci, i technologii NASA nie będzie trzeba stosować.

----------


## cronin

A czemu nie chcesz dać papy termo modyfikowanej sbs-em? nie gryzie sie ze styro i nie musisz kombinować z folią  :roll eyes:  dodatkowo dobra papa będzie odporna na pęknięcia czy opadanie chudziaka - jest elastyczna i nie pęknie, w przeciwieństwie do np. papy na welonie szklanym , o tekturze już nie mówiąc.

Kupiecjudex - ona pisała, że dom już stoi

----------


## abra06

:smile:

----------


## maggs1

> Jaka jest grubość podłogi z podłogówką, z uwzględnieniem wszystkich warstw foli, styropianu, kleju i czego tam jeszcze potrzeba? W projekcie nie mam zaprojektowanego ogrzewania podłogowego na które jestem zdecydowana na powierzchni całego parteru, a na to płytki. Mam zakupione okna, kiedy dom jeszcze nie stoi i muszę podać wykonawcy wielkości otworów, jakie ma pozostawić... Mam problem z określeniem wymiarów okna tarasowego, które będzie miało win - step, czyli wylewka wchodzi w okno. Jak to wyliczyć?


Najlepiej jak wymiary otworów poda sprzedawca okien i osoba odpowiedzialna za montaż. Ja mam zostawione na ocieplenie i podłogówkę 22cm, ale nie wiem czy to nie za mało :/

----------


## plusfoto

> Jaka jest grubość podłogi z podłogówką, z uwzględnieniem wszystkich warstw foli, styropianu, kleju i czego tam jeszcze potrzeba? W projekcie nie mam zaprojektowanego ogrzewania podłogowego na które jestem zdecydowana na powierzchni całego parteru, a na to płytki. Mam zakupione okna, kiedy dom jeszcze nie stoi i muszę podać wykonawcy wielkości otworów, jakie ma pozostawić... Mam problem z określeniem wymiarów okna tarasowego, które będzie miało win - step, czyli wylewka wchodzi w okno. Jak to wyliczyć?


Od 7cm w górę. Zależy jakie warstwy chcesz dać, jaką wylewkę zrobić, jak rozprowadzić wodę i czy ocieplić a jeśli tak to jak dobrze . U mnie będzie max 8cm ale ja mam płytę a w niej już przygotowane rowki do rozprowadzenia wody i planuję jastrych. :roll eyes:  Przy jastrychu nad rurkami musi być minimum 1,5cm do tego podłoga około 1,5 do 2 cm.

----------


## plusfoto

W zupełności wystarczy.

----------


## cronin

> Cronin jakiej firmy poleciłabyś tę papę ? Ja dałam na fundament taką: Jarocin JARPLAST MONO PYE PV250 S52. Zastanawiam się czy dać taką samą na podłogę pod wylewkę - nie wiem właśnie czy ten Jarplast Mono nie będzie sie gryzł
>  ze styropianem. Temat tych pap mnie przerasta


Papa dobra, gryźć się nie będzie,  tyle że wierzchniego krycia, a ty potrzebujesz podkładową, czyli bez posypki. Ja mam akurat izobit super medium p-pye200s47sbs. 
Szukaj podkładowej modyfikowanej sbs-em o gramaturze minimum 180  i grubości powyżej 4 mm (czyli w oznaczeniach pyepv180 i więcej i s4 i więcej)

----------


## abra06

:smile:

----------


## cronin

Nie ma za co  :smile: 

Radosnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia i spełnienia marzeń w Nowym Roku (części przynajmniej, żeby było na co czekać  :wink:  ) życzy cronin z rodzinką

----------


## lilly20

Zdrowych, wesołych i spokojnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia wszystkim życzę! Spełnienia marzeń w przyszłym roku, samych szczęśliwych chwil w naszych nowych domach  :wink:

----------


## maggs1

Też się przyłączę  :smile: 
Życzę wszystkim samych dobrych rzeczy, spełnienia marzeń i przede wszystkim zdrowia.

----------


## ewastudio1

Zdrowych spokojnych swiąt spędzonym w gronie najbliższych ,spełnienia marzeń,  dużo radości ciepła samych pięknych dni i wszystkiego czego tylko pragniecie  :hug: gorące uściski dla wszystkich ewastudio1

----------


## Danonki

a ja się spóźniłam - problemy z kompem i w ogóle nie zaglądałam na forum. 
Dziękuję wszystkim! i już nie złożę wesołych świąt bo jest 'po', ale życzę wszystkiego najlepszego, spokoju ducha, zdrówka, pieniążków, miłości i jak najmniej problemów z budową, wykańczaniem i mieszkaniem w swoich wymarzonych domkach " :big grin:

----------


## pukul

walczę z drukami VZM .... i powoli sie poddaje.... czy ktoś wie czy fugę można odliczyć? albo włączniki, gniazdka, kontakty... nigdzie nie znalazłam więc chyba nie, niestety. połowe faktur już odrzuciłam  :sad: 

albo oczyszczalnie ścieków - na fakturze mam symbol PKWiU 23.21.11-22.00

----------


## cronin

Pukul tu masz idealny wątek na tego rodzaju pytania  :smile:  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...60#post5704260

----------


## pukul

> Pukul tu masz idealny wątek na tego rodzaju pytania  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...60#post5704260


dzięki! właśnie skorzystałam i czekam niecierpliwie na odpowiedź

----------


## [email protected]

mam do was pytanko czy ktoś ma okna "rogowe" albo okna które dzieli jakiś słup -przypominające rogowe?? eh ciężko mi opisać o co mi chodzi :sad:  
Jeśli ktoś ma podobne w salonie to dajcie fotki  :wink:  będę wdzięczna :wink: 


ah i jeszcze jedno pytanko na jakiej wysokosci macie okna w garazu i jakie ma wymiary???

----------


## julo23

Chodzi Ci o okno narożne.   Mam mieć takie w kuchni.  
Niestety jeszcze nie mam okien bo mam SSO.

----------


## nita83

okna w garażu mam na wysokości 145 cm, a wymiary 60x150, planuję tylko uchylne

----------


## R&K

> mam do was pytanko czy ktoś ma okna "rogowe" albo okna które dzieli jakiś słup -przypominające rogowe?? eh ciężko mi opisać o co mi chodzi 
> Jeśli ktoś ma podobne w salonie to dajcie fotki  będę wdzięczna
> 
> takich nie mam bo maja znacznie wieksze straty niz normalne - dlatego zrezygnowalem
> 
> ah i jeszcze jedno pytanko na jakiej wysokosci macie okna w garazu i jakie ma wymiary???


zrezygnowalem z okien naroznych bo mają znacznie wiesze straty niż normalne okna ... mimo że efekt wizualny jest imponujący !!




> Chodzi Ci o okno narożne.   Mam mieć takie w kuchni.  
> Niestety jeszcze nie mam okien bo mam SSO.


w garazu tez nie mam okien ale dzis bym chyba zrobil 1 120x60 - tybardziej ze garaz mam nieogrzewany

----------


## julo23

Na tym słupku - łączniku jest najwięcej strat ciepła w oknu narożnym ?

Ja już mam takie przewidziane i już takie musi zostać.


A okna w garażu mam mieć dwa
2 kwaterowe /słupek stały 1780x1060  otwier-uchyl
2 kwaterowe / słupek stały  1480x1060   otwierano --uchyl

Z tym że jedno jest jest w garazu dwustanowiskowym 6x6m a drugie praktycznie na klatce schodowej za garażem więc prawidłowo jest 1 okno w garażu.

----------


## mkslonik

jaki kolor zastosowałeś dachoweczki i producent ładnie wygląda.

----------


## plusfoto

A u mnie tylko jedno w garażu i jedno w kotłowni. Oba stałe nieotwierane 50*60

----------


## ewa72_krakow

U nas okno w garazu sporo zmniejszone z 1500x1500 na 1200x500 i tylko uchylne i duzo wyzej (zeby ciekawscy nie zagladali), a w kotlowni zamienilismy okno na drzwi  :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

A ja miałem włamanie przed wigilią!!! Dziady odbili dechy i folię od drwi kotłowni z tyłu budynku, kur .....wa zbieracze miedzi jeb ....ni.!!!! :mad: 
Na szczęście od razu włączył się alarm, przyjechał patrol z agencji potem ja za nimi. Wezwaliśmy Policję, było - 18 stopni C. Trzy godziny na tym mrozie spędzilem, bo trzeba było zrobić oględziny zabezpieczyć ślady, a potem zabić te dechy żeby można bylo alarm włączyć.
Potem na zeznania. Dobre jest tylko to że dziady marne zwiali jak się alrm włączył, bo tak to by mi całą kotlownie z miedzi obrobili i aż nie chce myśleć co jeszcze.
Po tej przygodzie od tygodnia leżę w łóżku, dopiero dzisiaj wogóle w stanie komp byłem odpalić.
Dlatego rada dla wszystkich, jak macie taką możliwość, to alarm z powiadomieniem sms i agencja, na jak najwcześniejszym etapie budowy.

----------


## julo23

> jaki kolor zastosowałeś dachoweczki i producent ładnie wygląda.



Nelskamp  Nibra  - o ile dobrze pamiętam  to jakaś stara czerń  ale ona troche wpada czasami w grafit.


Ja bałem sie dawać troche okien nieotwieranych,  bo jak to umyć później ?  z zewnątrz ? Troche kłopot. Nie zawsze jest dojście no i kłopot.

Dodam że wersje okna uchylne mam wszędzie to nie było dopłat za to w OknoPlusie.

----------


## julo23

Kolego,  jak możesz to napisz jakie są orientacyjne koszty założenia takiego alarmu.  Co trzeba mieć ?  Ja mam póki co prąd ze skrzynki na słupie...  to chyba bedzie cieżko... musiałbym chyba już  pociągnąc do domu prąd.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ja też ciągnąłem prąd z budowlanki zakopałem kabel na głębokości sztycha łopaty i prąd 230 był w całym domu.
Alarm, przy moim domu wyniósł mnie ok. 4 tys, najdroższa jest sama centrala z osprzętem u mnie okolo 2,5 tys, robocizna 800 zł, lącznie z rozprowadzeniem kabli do wszystkich czujek. Ze 4 stówki manipulator LCD też kosztuje, w sumie 4 koła na razie, na etap budowy, potem będzie trzeba dokupić doceloeo tyle czujek ile trzeba, i jeszcze dwa manipulatory do garażu i na piętro, ten co mam zamontowany jest przy drzwiach wejściowych.
Cena robocizny obejmuje też sieć do komputera w całym domu.
Może i to drogo, dom też nie jest maly więc wszystkiego więcej potrzeba, kabli czujek, stref, ale gdyby mi podczas tego włamania opitolili instalację miedzianą z kołowni, to byłbym do tyłu conajmniej dwa razy tyle co cena alarmu, niby budowa ubezpieczona ale i tak by nie dali tyle co rzeczywiste straty.
Nawet nie chcę myśleć co by było gdyby kable od elektryki zaczęli wyciągać z pod tynku  :ohmy: , niestety mieliśmy już w okolicy takie przypadki.
Ach złodziejski naród!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kupiecjudex

Instalacja alarmowa ma jakąć baterie czy akumulator, który trzyma conajmniej kilkanaście godzin instalację pod napięciem, dlatego nie trzeba się obawiać że złodzieje odłączą ten kabel z zewnątrz i mogą wchodzić, musieli by poczekać aż się instalacja rozładuje, a to nie wiadomo kiedy nastąpi  :no: , może np. za dwa dni.
Nie rozumiem tych ludzi, przecież widzieli że na zewnątrz wisi sygnalizator od alarmu i plakietka z agencji ochrony, może myśleli ze to atrapa i chcieli sprawdzić.

----------


## [email protected]

przekonałam mężusia do okna w garażu wyżej niż zaplanowano ze względu aby nie zaglądali ciekawscy :wink:  
jeśli chodzi o okna narożne to nie chodziło mi o okna z tym słupkiem bo słyszałam ze to bardzo drogie, ale o  taki układ gdzie rogi są wymurowane z betonu komórkowego czy tam z czego innego :wink:  ale nie potrafiłam tego opisać o co mi tak właściwie chodzi :wink:  

jeszcze jedno mam pytanko :wink:  otwory wejściowe drzwiowe do domu i pokoi są po 90 cm. czy to oznacza ze w takie otwory będę wstawiać drzwi 80???? mąż mi tłumaczy ale ja za nic nie umiem tego skumać :wink:

----------


## julo23

Okno narożne wcale nie jest aż takie drogie.
okna 3 szybowe U=0.7 
 o wymiarach 1200x1200 + 1500x1200  + łącznik kątowy 90*  
660zł+ 750zł+180zł   
czyli okno narożne wyszło 1590zł

można dać droższe łączniki ale okna same w sobie tyle samo kosztują.

----------


## Danonki

kupiecjudex, współczuje i nie zazdroszczę... to miałeś widzę bardzo udaną wigilię

co do okien w garażu to my w naszym 3,5m na 8m mamy dwa małe okna, niskie podłużne coś ok wys 530cm i szer 1150cm, oba tylko uchylne i na takiej wysokości że ciężko zajrzeć z zewnątrz, nie wiem dokładnie w tej chwile ile dokładnie,
 a z otworami drzwiowymi to faktycznie jak masz otwór 90 to drzwi 80 wtedy (ale chyba powinno byc nieco wiecej jak 90..?). U nas gdzieś ktoś popełnił błąd i tam gdzie drzwi 80 są, były otwory równo 90cm i się okazało że mąż musiał docinać w pustaku po długości ok 2-3cm aby drzwi weszły! narobił się przy tym strasznie, cały dzień mu to zajęło, a tylko 4 otwory wtedy robił... zostały mu jeszcze 4 na poddaszu do zrobienia! tak więc nie wiem co się stało... w projekcie otwory miały 90, drzwi niby standardowo szerokie... ale grunt że parter juz swoje drzwi ma  :smile:

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Drzwi 90cm to otwór 102cm, drzwi 80cm to otwór 91-92cm. Wiem bo sam ciąłem bo mi zabrakło 1cm do 102cm.   Szlifierka kontowa 230 i tarcza diamentowa i kilka minut i otwór powiększony. Drzwi 80cm to troche małe... Wejściowe mam 90cm.


No wlasnie, a jakie macie szerokosci drzwi wewnatrz domu -  niedlugo bedziemy stawiac sciany dzialowe, a maz mowi, zeby wszedzie dac 90...

----------


## Alina&Mariusz

Dajcie 90. Wchodząc przez 80 ktoś słusznej postury będzie już miał "mało wygodnie"  :wink:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Dajcie 90. Wchodząc przez 80 ktoś słusznej postury będzie już miał "mało wygodnie"


No wlasnie, wiec jak ludzie np. do wc czy lazienki wstawiaja 60...Dzieki za odp.  :smile:

----------


## aksuda

my drzwi wewnętrzne robimy 80 a wejściowe będziemy mieć 150 :roll eyes:

----------


## julo23

Ja wewnątrz dałem 80  - chyba są tańsze a mam takie teraz w mieszkaniu i w niczym mi nie przeszkadzają.

Wejściowe mam 170 -  szukam jakiś ładnych z dostawką.  
No i potrzebuje  150 do piwnicy, z doświetleniem. 


Jakie wejściowe dajecie ?  drewianie, metalowe czy pcv ?

----------


## dusiaka

*kupiecjudex* - współczuję nerwów i życzę, żeby się never ever nie powtórzyło. 




> Nelskamp  Nibra  - o ile dobrze pamiętam  to jakaś stara czerń  ale ona troche wpada czasami w grafit.


potwierdzam- nie jest to typowa czerń. Mam tą samą dachówkę - czerń angobowana. Nelkamp jest jeszcze mało popularną dachówką. Sprzedawca czasem dzwoni do nas i pyta, czy może podesłać kolejnego zainteresowanego klienta, żeby ją sobie obejrzał na większej powierzchni. Wielki format dachówki robi wrażenie. Niektórzy z daleka przyjeżdżają...




> Jakie wejściowe dajecie ?  drewianie, metalowe czy pcv ?


U nas są drewniane (dębowe) Cala. Warto pamiętać, że drewniane drzwi nie powinny być wystawione na bezpośrednie działanie promienie słonecznych. Najlepiej gdyby były zadaszone.

----------


## aksuda

zewnętrzne wejściowe robimy drewniane a metalowe od kotłowni :tongue:

----------


## julo23

Orientuje się ktoś czy mając teraz skrzynke na słupie - prąd budowlany.  Mogę oczekiwać od energetyki że zrobićmi prąd w domu ?  tzn,  chce założyć alarm zanim zaczne instalacje kłaść w domu i  zależy mi żeby była skrzynka juz domu a właściwie w garażu. 
Wiecie może jakie to koszta i czy dużo załatwiania ?
Nie wiem czy ziemią czy górą puścić.

----------


## ceel

skoro macie skrzynke na słupie to prawdopodobnie już tam zostanie zostanie tylko zmieniona taryfa po zakończeniu budowy ew. może zmienic miejsce (zależy od projektu przyłącza jaki jest sporządzony przez energetykę) tak czy inaczej będzie się znajdować na zewnątrz ogrodzenia resztę czyli podłączenie międy skrzynką (licznikiem) a domem (skrzynka bezpieczników ) jak i wszelkie instalacje na terenie posesji i w domu wykonujecie we własnym zakresie . Kabel zasilający wtedy najlepiej zakopać w ziemi.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Orientuje się ktoś czy mając teraz skrzynke na słupie - prąd budowlany.  Mogę oczekiwać od energetyki że zrobićmi prąd w domu ?  tzn,  chce założyć alarm zanim zaczne instalacje kłaść w domu i  zależy mi żeby była skrzynka juz domu a właściwie w garażu. 
> Wiecie może jakie to koszta i czy dużo załatwiania ?
> Nie wiem czy ziemią czy górą puścić.


Ja miałem tak:
Po uzyskaniu stosownej decyzji z ZE zrobiłem sobie skrzynkę (prąd budowlany) w granicy działki, u mnie poprostu prąd idzie ziemią, takie osiedle.
Potem zabiłem otwory dechami i folią i elektrycy zaczęli kłaść instalację, w sumie to im 4 dni zajęło, w tym samym czasie był kładzony alarm. Po zrobieniu tej instalacji, elektrycy przekopali rowek od skrzynki budowlanej do rozdzielni w domu  zakopali tam taki zwykły kabel w sumie za stówkę bo 50 metrów było, i podpieli prąd budowlany do alarmu, zakopali to i nikt nawet nie wiedział że budynek jest podłączony do prądu i jak.
Potem jak już ZK po kilkunastu miesiacach się uporał z skrzynkami docelowymi, teraz budynek jest już podłączony normalnie łącznie z siłą.

Ja osobiście bardzo byłem zadowolony z tego rozwiążania, bo jak podpięli ten alarm to przynajmniej spałem spokojnie że mi nikt instalacji nie dmuchnie, a zaraz potem wszedł hydraulik.  Oczywiscie jakiś czas potem miałem próbę włamania, na szczęśćie alarm jak się włączył wystraszył osobnika, no ale o tym to już wcześniej pisałem.

Więc koszta w sumie są niewielkie, jeśli masz już prąd budowlany, kwestia zakupu kabla i wykonania podłączenia, w sumie grosze.
Też chciałem na palach nad ziemią to puścić ale u mnie byłby potem problem z wjazdem z materiałami budowlanymi, pewnie nie każde auto by się zmieściło, wiec stanęło na tym że ziemią. Kabel nie jest zakopany głęboko więc teraz można go poprostu ręką wyciągnąć.

----------


## [email protected]

drzwi drzwi wybieramy drzwi :wink:  

Jakie macie drzwi?? Na drewniane nas nie stać ale które lepsze wejściowe stalowe czy PCV??? 
Ma ktoś jakieś foteczki drzwi, które macie u siebie już zamontowane?? jak kształtują się ceny???

----------


## autorus

Skąd u ciebie takie niskie ceny montażu? Mi montaż z rozprowadzeniem kabli do czujek i ustawianie alarmu wyliczono na 3500zł netto. 




> Alarm, przy moim domu wyniósł mnie ok. 4 tys, najdroższa jest sama centrala z osprzętem u mnie okolo 2,5 tys, robocizna 800 zł, lącznie z rozprowadzeniem kabli do wszystkich czujek. Ze 4 stówki manipulator LCD też kosztuje, w sumie 4 koła na razie, na etap budowy, potem będzie trzeba dokupić doceloeo tyle czujek ile trzeba, i jeszcze dwa manipulatory do garażu i na piętro, ten co mam zamontowany jest przy drzwiach wejściowych.
> Cena robocizny obejmuje też sieć do komputera w całym domu.
> Może i to drogo, dom też nie jest maly więc wszystkiego więcej potrzeba, kabli czujek, stref, ale gdyby mi podczas tego włamania opitolili instalację miedzianą z kołowni, to byłbym do tyłu conajmniej dwa razy tyle co cena alarmu, niby budowa ubezpieczona ale i tak by nie dali tyle co rzeczywiste straty.
> Nawet nie chcę myśleć co by było gdyby kable od elektryki zaczęli wyciągać z pod tynku , niestety mieliśmy już w okolicy takie przypadki.
> Ach złodziejski naród!!!!!!!!!

----------


## autorus

> A u mnie tylko jedno w garażu i jedno w kotłowni. Oba stałe nieotwierane 50*60


Ja w ogóle nie ma zaplanowanego okna w garażu. A garaż 55m2. Hm. Może by dac jednak jakieś małe.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Skąd u ciebie takie niskie ceny montażu? Mi montaż z rozprowadzeniem kabli do czujek i ustawianie alarmu wyliczono na 3500zł netto.


No nie wiem  :no:  w sumie to będzie chyba 10 albo 11 czujek, na zewnątrz sygnalizator i okablowanie do stacji na 4 kamery (tak na przyszłość), no i sieć do internetu po całym domu, i kable do kina domowego, na razie za robociznę facet policzył sobie 800 zł, fakt że sprzęt też on zamawiał i u niego kupowałem, nie wnikałem czy i jaką marżę sobie naliczył. W sumie jak narazie ok. 4000 zł mnie to kosztowało, w tym są 4 czyjki na razie zamontowane.
Fak że bez faktury. Facet robi to po okolicy, nawet na zlecenie miesjcowej agencji ochrony. 
Ale te 3.500 zł to z materiałem?

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Ja w ogóle nie ma zaplanowanego okna w garażu. A garaż 55m2. Hm. Może by dac jednak jakieś małe.


No przydało by się raczej.

----------


## autorus

Sama robocizna   :sad:  w sumie 16 czujek + 3 zalaniowe. 
Napisz jak ciągnąłeś pod kamerki?




> No nie wiem  w sumie to będzie chyba 10 albo 11 czujek, na zewnątrz sygnalizator i okablowanie do stacji na 4 kamery (tak na przyszłość), no i sieć do internetu po całym domu, i kable do kina domowego, na razie za robociznę facet policzył sobie 800 zł, fakt że sprzęt też on zamawiał i u niego kupowałem, nie wnikałem czy i jaką marżę sobie naliczył. W sumie jak narazie ok. 4000 zł mnie to kosztowało, w tym są 4 czyjki na razie zamontowane.
> Fak że bez faktury. Facet robi to po okolicy, nawet na zlecenie miesjcowej agencji ochrony. 
> Ale te 3.500 zł to z materiałem?

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Sama robocizna   w sumie 16 czujek + 3 zalaniowe. 
> Napisz jak ciągnąłeś pod kamerki?


Pod kamerki są cztery wyprowadzenia, jestam po kilka kabli, ale nie pytaj mnie dlaczego, chyba zasilanie, i kabel do centrali, wszystkie kable schodzą się tam gdzie centrala od alarmu, jest tam swoiste centrum dowodzenia, w takim zakamarku że nikt tego nie widzi  :big grin: 
Ta instalacja jest jak już pisałem trochę na wszelki wypadek, bo nie wiem czy się ostatecznie na nią zdecyduję, chciaż po ostatniej próbie włamania to jestem na razie na tak, pytanie czy mi przejdzie.  :wink: 
Te kable to oczywiście w tej cenie co wyżej pisałem, jeden to chyba jakiś od światłowodu bo gruby cholernie, żeśmy tak sobie luźno rozmawiali że są dwie opcje albo więcej kamer takich stacjonarnych, albo dwie obrotowe, wszystko się załącza i obraca na czujkę ruchu. Przy centrali od alarmu trzeba by dopiąć twardy dysk, w sumie to stację od komputera i albo monitor z klawiaturą na stałe, albo co jakiś czas z laptopem tam trzeba latać żeby zobaczyć co i jak, zrobić kopie lub skasować.
W sumie to by mnie to jeszcze kosztowało około 6 tys (kamerki, komputer i reszta tego ustrojstwa z robocizną), więc się na razie wstrzymałem, bo są pilniejsze wydatki, najwyżej zobaczymy na końcu, jak z kasą wyjdzie. Generalnie okablowanie jest a te gadżety zawsze można dokupić i podpiąć. A to wszystko oczywiście na podczerwień , czy jakoś tak że w nocy widać co i jak, jak by się ktoś spacerować zaczął pod chałupą.

----------


## ceel

no a np. nad takim zestawem do monitoringu się nie zastanawialiście?
http:// http://allegro.pl/tani-zestaw-monitoring-sklepu-domu-biura-firm-z392-i2923999804.html
u mnie alarm z 16 czujkami w tyn 2 jakies specjalne nie reagujące na ciepło z kominka , 2 klawiatury , pilot , syrena, centrala z mozliwoscia sterowania przez sms z montażem i uruchmieniem 4000brutto jedynie kable sam sobie położyłem przy okazji wykonywania elektryki

----------


## autorus

Wolałbym się jednak dopytać kogoś z branży. Najlepiej zamówiłbym projekt , bo jednak trzeba wiedzieć gdzie te kamerki umieścić aby było optymalnie. Staram się unikać prowizorki jak się da.  :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ten monitoring jak już będzie to ma być taki że jak się coś stanie to żeby było widać, bo taki sprzęt że po nagraniu widać tylko mgłę lub jakieś mazaje, ... to nie dziękuję.
Nie chcę mieć monitoringu tylko po to żeby go mieć, ma on spełniać swoje funkcje.
Dobra kamera obrotowa o rozsądnej rozdzielczości to 2 - 2,5 tys kosztuje niestety.
Ja akurat trochę mam już ten temat obgadany.
Do autorus - u mnie jest wszystko na bazie SATELA, może ten Twój magik daje jakiś jeszcze lepszy sprzęt,  dlatego ta cena, trzeba by to ustalić.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Do tego trzeba policzyć koszt abonamentu. U mnie w PLAY 19 zł. miesięcznie bo do instalacji karta sim jest potrzebna. Ale za to dostajesz sms jak ktoś wchodzi, wychodzi, załącza się alarm. z tym monitoringiem to też jest coś że przyhodzi na komórkę ale w to jeszcze dokładnie nie wnikałem.
Jak miałem włamnai to za 5 min. byłem na budowie a agencja ochrony jeszcze wcześniej

----------


## autorus

> Do autorus - u mnie jest wszystko na bazie SATELA, może ten Twój magik daje jakiś jeszcze lepszy sprzęt,  dlatego ta cena, trzeba by to ustalić.


tez satel. Tzn ja daje satel, a robocizna to 3500zł

----------


## julo23

Poradzcie mi - mam ciemną piwnice-kotłownie bez okna.  
Otwór drzwiowy  zrobiony na 1.50m 
Chce mieć szeroko zeby móc łatwo piec wnieść a nie wiem jeszcze jaki on będzie...

I teraz z czego zrobić tanio drzwi aby dawały troche światła ?
Metalowe czy PCV ?  A moze z alu i szyby ?

Pojezdziłem dziś troche i popytałem i w końcu sam już nie wiem co zrobić.

Metalowe drzwi  - samo skrzydło to nawet sie kupi za 1000zł  ale juz z doświetleniem to wychodzi 3tys.  Szybki już robią cene.
Z aluminium też podobnie, jeśli damy duzo przeszklenia bo wypełnienie profilem jeszcze droższe.
PCV   mozna by chyba tanio zrobić do 2000zł  ale to będą drzwi coś jak balkonowe tylko z szybą mniejszą. - Coś jak wejście do sklepu.
Troche mi sie to nie widzi. 

Chyba najprosciej dowiedzieć sie ile potrzebuje miejsca żeby mi ten nieszczęsny piec wszedł  - może wystarczą drzwi z jednym skrzydłem.  A piec potrzebuje na eko-groszek, do ogrzania powierzchni ok 250m2.
Bo ceny dwuskrzydłowych to jakiś obłęd.

----------


## [email protected]

Słuchajcie jakie lepsze drzwi PCV czy Stalowe??? Na drewno to nie mozemy sobie pozwolić, jakie polecacie więc?? Ma ktoś jakieś foteczki Waszych drzwi??

----------


## autorus

tak na chłopski rozum to ja bym wybrał stalowe. PCV to moim zdaniem mogą być ale okna. Ale to jest wyłącznie moje zdanie. 
Ważne chyba, żeby ci je porządnie  wstawili, bez mostków ciepła tid.

----------


## Arturo72

> Słuchajcie jakie lepsze drzwi PCV czy Stalowe??? Na drewno to nie mozemy sobie pozwolić, jakie polecacie więc?? Ma ktoś jakieś foteczki Waszych drzwi??


Dobre drzwi PCV będą w cenie drewnianych jak nie droższe,przynajmniej z tego co ja się orientowałem.
Ja zamówiłem drewniane za 4tys.zł a z PCV o prawie podobnym wzorze były o 500zł droższe.
Stalowe sobie odpuściłem z uwagi na "słabe" wzory.

----------


## [email protected]

eh ale ja potrzebuję 2 szt.- bo do dwóch mieszkanek w domku oraz do kotłowni wiec jedne za 4 tyś to masakra :sad:

----------


## autorus

Ja myślałem nad drzwiami wewnętrznymi hormann, oczywiście metalowymi. Konkretnie do kotłownio pralni   :smile:   Koszt ok 400zł.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Zewnętrzne będe miał drewniane. Od kotłowni i schowka za kotłownią będą drzwi z jakiejś blachy NOVOFERM SuprePlus po nie całe 500 zł sztuka,. dzwi w przejściu między garażem a domem NOVOFERM MZ1, za nie spełna 1000 zł, one są z jakąś wkładką termiczną, czy pianką co by strat ciepła nie było zbyt dużych. Ceny z montarzem.

----------


## aksuda

my wstawiliśmy zewnętrzne od kotłowni stalowe cena około 1600 zł komplet





tak to wygląda u nas :roll eyes:

----------


## autorus

fotka sie nie pojawiła m  :sad:

----------


## [email protected]

Aksuda a jakiej firmy te drzwi??

----------


## aksuda

firma KMT , drzwi kmt plus pełne tłoczenie X  :roll eyes: 

autorus wstawiłam dwie fotki , nie wiem co może być problemem ja je widzę  :sad:

----------


## mkslonik

i zadowolenie jesteście z drzwi KMT bo zastanawiam się nad wzięciem drzwi wejściowych tej firmy.

----------


## aksuda

na tą chwilę tak nie są to drzwi wejściowe ale od trzech miesięcy za takie służą i codziennie tędy wchodzimy do domu  :roll eyes:  poza tym mąż przeanalizował wszystkie opcje i uznał je za dobre ale to kwestia indywidualnego podejścia :tongue:

----------


## rafus12

Ja wlasnie mialem wziasc KMT do kotlowni ale stanelo na Wiked Premium.

----------


## [email protected]

u nas wstępnie drzwi wybrane. zastanawialiśmy się nad KMT albo WIKĘD są bardzo podobne. Narazie stanęło na WIKĘd premium ze względu na to, że są tańsze od KMT a wzornictwo prawie takie samo.

----------


## mkslonik

a widzieliście te drzwi gdzieś na żywo bo poszukuje salonu w łodzi by mieli na sklepie takie drzwi i są problemy w Łodzi głownie w katalogu a tak to ciężko porównać ich jakość.

----------


## [email protected]

mkslonik ja w sumie tez z katalogu wybierałam. otwór drzwiowy mamy 90 wiec drzwi będziemy zamawiać 80. Jeśli chodzi o KMT to mają bardzo mały wybór 80 ale za to 90 mają bardzo dużo. Wikęd za to ma 80 takie jak mi się podobają koleżanka w sklepie wraz z montażem wyceniła mi z przeszkleniami- reflex na około 2 tyś. za to bez przeszklenia 1300. Dodała, że może uda się jej wynegocjować niższe koszta montowania.

----------


## aksuda

jaka tu cisza chyba zima wszystkich zasypała :ohmy: 
właśnie wykańczamy strych idziemy , jedno pomieszczenie będziemy już mieli zrobione  :tongue:  w ostateczności można było by już zamieszkać ściany i podłoga jest ogrzewanie kominkiem również cóż więcej potrzeba do szcześcia :wiggle: 
a tak powanież właśnie jestem na etapie wybierania kuchni oj trudny wybór :Confused:

----------


## kupiecjudex

My z małżą robimy jutro maraton po hurtowniach z płytkami  :big grin:  oj się będzie działo!!!!!!!!!!!
Taki wstępny rekonesan robimy, co, gdzie i za ile.

----------


## aksuda

życzę powodzenia a po wstępnych oględzinach podzielcie się informacją co i jak
ja mam problem ,że mi zawsze podobają się najdroższe rzeczy , nawet jeżeli nie widzę ceny albo przede wszystkim kiedy nie widzę ceny :Confused: 
więc mąż na razie nie chce chodzić ze mną po sklepach :no:

----------


## autorus

dla przełamania monotonii   :smile: 

Taki mam widok z chałupy  :smile:  jak leże na wyrku  :smile:

----------


## aksuda

wow  :ohmy:  aż dech zapiera chyba bym z tego wyrka nie wychodziła :tongue:

----------


## slavik

A u nas zima pokrzyżowała plany, przerwała prace przy dachu. Chłopaki żeby skończyć kłaść łaty zdmuchiwali śnieg z folii  :wink:  Blacha już częściowo położona, rynny już wszystkie. Na ciąg dalszy czekamy aż śnieg stopnieje. Niestety przestój prawdopodobnie potrwa minimum tydzień  :sad: 
No i mieliśmy pierwszy drobny wypadek  :sick:  Chłopak "chciał" spaść z dachu, na szczęście tylko trochę się potłukł... Prawie wpadł na poddasze  :wink:

----------


## dusiaka

> jaka tu cisza chyba zima wszystkich zasypała
> właśnie wykańczamy strych idziemy , jedno pomieszczenie będziemy już mieli zrobione  w ostateczności można było by już zamieszkać ściany i podłoga jest ogrzewanie kominkiem również cóż więcej potrzeba do szcześcia
> a tak powanież właśnie jestem na etapie wybierania kuchni oj trudny wybór


Wiem,że to trudne, ale nie ma co zwlekać z decyzją. Ja na swoją czekałam dwa miesiące.
A teraz się chwalę, tak wygląda nasza kuchnia:





> dla przełamania monotonii  
> Taki mam widok z chałupy  jak leże na wyrku


łał, super!

----------


## maggs1

> Wiem,że to trudne, ale nie ma co zwlekać z decyzją. Ja na swoją czekałam dwa miesiące.
> A teraz się chwalę, tak wygląda nasza kuchnia:
> 
> 
> 
> łał, super!


Super kuchnia, bardzo nawet. Napisz jak możesz jaką masz wysokość kuchni -chodzi mi o pomieszczenie od podłogi do sufitu. Pozdrawiam

----------


## aksuda

śliczna ta kuchnia, jakiego koloru są fronty?

----------


## pukul

"śliczna ta kuchnia..."
popieram. też mi się podoba i o czymś podobnym myślę. możesz wkleić zdjęcie zbliżenia blatu przy oknie? to aktualnie mój największy problem  :smile:  mam na równi z meblami  i nie wiem jak to rozwiązać - blat czy parapet  :sad:

----------


## [email protected]

wow ile taka kuchnia kosztuje??? :smile:  bardzo ładna, szok szok :wink:

----------


## dusiaka

> Super kuchnia, bardzo nawet. Napisz jak możesz jaką masz wysokość kuchni -chodzi mi o pomieszczenie od podłogi do sufitu. Pozdrawiam


*maggs*- 2,85m. Parter mamy podwyższony, kosztem strychu (który można było adaptować na cele użytkowe).




> śliczna ta kuchnia, jakiego koloru są fronty?


*aksuda*-fronty jasne to RAL1013 = white pearl, biel perłowa, pozostałe fronty i blat- orzech.




> "śliczna ta kuchnia..."
> popieram. też mi się podoba i o czymś podobnym myślę. możesz wkleić zdjęcie zbliżenia blatu przy oknie? to aktualnie mój największy problem  mam na równi z meblami  i nie wiem jak to rozwiązać - blat czy parapet


*pukul* - u nas jest szerszy blat, nie ma parapetu. Zdjęcie wrzucę, ale nie dziś- córcia mi się pochorowała i wpadłam tu tylko na chwilkę.
Takie samo rozwiązanie miałam w blokach, dlatego ja nie miałam obaw. Wiedziałam,że to dobre rozwiązanie  :yes: 
edit: wklejam zdjęcia 




> wow ile taka kuchnia kosztuje??? bardzo ładna, szok szok


*panda* - robił ją nam znajomy, u którego zamawialiśmy wcześniej okna, drzwi wejściowe, bramę i drzwi wewnętrzne. Bez sprzętu AGD 12 tys.

----------


## pukul

dusiaka - dzięki wielkie! o to właśnie mi chodziło. też chciałam blatem to wykończyć. u mnie będzie to dodatkowe 12 cm i nie wiedziałam czy "da się to zrobić"  z jednego kawałka. Wszyscy moi znajomi mają okna wyżej. Od dawna spędzało mi to sen z powiek... projekt indywidualny i jak się teraz okazuje mnóstwo pomyłek architekta  :sad:  dzięki Tobie - jedna sprawa wyjaśniona  :smile: 
życzę zdrówka dla córci i wytrwałości dla mamy  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

dusiaka + twoja kuchnia jest przesliczna  !  Czy mozesz napisac czy te orzechowe boczki szafek to jest fornir czy MDFka?
Nasza kuchnia bedzie bardzo podobna kolorystycznie, wklejam zdjecie projektu.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Noooo to objechaliśmy z żonką składy z płytkami, ja nie wiem dlaczego nam się zawsze podobały płytki które były po stówie lub więcej za m2, nawet jak na nich ceny nie było  :mad: 
Z takim podejściem to my nigdy tego domu nie skończymy.
Za to do garażu i kotłowni będą płytki gdzieś 10 - 15 zł za m2 to jedyne pocieszenie.
Reszta do dalszej weryfikacji.
A czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z płytkami włoskiej firmy CISA CERAMICHE seria MYWOOD model CLAY
http://www.ceramichecisa.it/mywood/c...it_317899.aspx

Się zastanawiamy czy to się nie porysuje?

----------


## dusiaka

*pukul* - Dziękuję, dziś Młoda juz nie gorączkuje, ale jelitówka dalej daje się we znaki  :sad: 
*rafus* - i na kolorystyce podobieństwo się kończy - Wasza kuchnia to jak moje dwie  :big tongue: 
Fornir od światła słonecznego mógłby zmienić kolor, a wg. mojego projektu blaty i fronty miały być takie same- dlatego wybrałam mdf.  Fornir orzechowy u mojej koleżanki zrobił się po 2 m-cach jakby lekko pomarańczowy...

----------


## rafus12

Dusiaka - a ja ci zazdroszcze ze macie kuchnie otwarta na salon, my mamy sciane odgrodzona :sick: 
Ale widzialy galy co braly - wy tez tak macie ze budowa w toku a juz tysiac innych decyzji by sie podjelo :Confused: 
Wrzucilem zdjecie chalupki zima - skomentujcie moje pytania odnosnie baterii: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5747701

Z innej beczki - dostalem taka wycene od majstra od wykonczeniowki - co wy o tym uwazacie? Ceny takie spiewaja w okolicy Trojmiasta - podkarpacie to nie jest :wink:  Czekam na komentarze.
- tynki  15 zł m2
- posadzki 14 zl m2 
- oceplenie poddasza na gotowo ( sznurkowanie, wełna, stelaż, folia,
szpachlowanie, malowanie ) 100 pln m2
- sufity podwieszane proste 60 pln m2, wielopoziomowe 100 zl m2
- kafle na podlogach 50-80 zl m2 w zależności od kafli
- cokoły  - cienty - 15 zl mb, gotowy 8 zl mb
- panele z oblistwowaniem  25 zl m2
- łazienki ( kompletne )  od 5.000 zł w zależnoi od projektu
- oceplenie OSB 60 zl m2.

----------


## [email protected]

tynki 15 zł z materiałem?? bo ja mam za 13 zł z materiałem

----------


## plusfoto

Kurcze dajcie namiar jak z materiałem w tej cenie. Będzie mi się opłaciło nawet pojechać po nich. U nas poniżej 20 zet się nie znajdzie.

----------


## rafus12

Oczywiscie ze bez materialu, wszystkie ceny to sama robocizna  :sick:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Dusiaka - a ja ci zazdroszcze ze macie kuchnie otwarta na salon, my mamy sciane odgrodzona
> Ale widzialy galy co braly - wy tez tak macie ze budowa w toku a juz tysiac innych decyzji by sie podjelo
> Wrzucilem zdjecie chalupki zima - skomentujcie moje pytania odnosnie baterii: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5747701
> 
> Z innej beczki - dostalem taka wycene od majstra od wykonczeniowki - co wy o tym uwazacie? Ceny takie spiewaja w okolicy Trojmiasta - podkarpacie to nie jest Czekam na komentarze.
> - tynki  15 zł m2
> - posadzki 14 zl m2 
> - oceplenie poddasza na gotowo ( sznurkowanie, wełna, stelaż, folia,
> szpachlowanie, malowanie ) 100 pln m2
> ...


Tynki jeśli gipsowe to ok. u mnie robią 17 -19 zł z materiałem więc bez ok. jeśli cementowo - wapienne to cena bardzo dobra u mnie z materiałem płaciłem 23 zł.
Posadzki .... zyla możesz ponegocjować swobodnie, u mnie 13 zł z miksokreta płaciłem (mój materiał, dawaliśmy też siatkę metalową).
Ale te poddasze to gruba przesada uważam, znajomy płacił 55 zł. m2 na gotowo pod malowanie, ja czekam jeszcze na ostateczny koszt tej roboty bo za tydzień prawdopodobnie zaczynamy ocieplać poddasze. Jak przeczytałem twój post w tym zakresie, to musiałem sobie nalać coś mocniejszego  :ohmy:  przy mojej powierzchni poddasza 360 m2, wyszło mi więcej niż za postawienie domu!!!!
Co do pozostałych kwestii to się jeszcze nie orientuję.
pozdr.

----------


## rafus12

KupiecJudex - ja tez musialem nalac sobie cos mocniejszego  :sick:  Tynki tak, wapienno-cementowe. Ale to poddasze to strasznie drogo - a szkoda bo ekpia przednia, widzialem ich realizacje i do tego robia wszystko od tynkow na tip-top. I glownie ta cena za ocieplenie odstaje, reszta ich cen w normach.

----------


## pukul

kieleckie  :smile: 
tynki cem-wap 23 zł z materiałem (piasek kwarcowy czy jakoś tak)
wylewki - o zgrozo nie pamiętam a wydawało mi się że nigdy nie zapomnę  :smile: 
poddasze-sufity 90 zł z materiałem (wełna isover 25cm, folia srebrna płyty w pokojach zwykłe,łazienka, pralnia zielone) na gotowo tylko malować
stryszek podłoga płyty osb15 z pełnym deskowaniem pod (zostało po szalunkach) 45 zł z materiałem  -schody fakro osobno płacone. chodzi sie super - bardzo sztywno i nawet pod moim mężem się nie ugina  :smile: ))

----------


## rafus12

Pukul - dzieki za info z twojego regionu. W trojmiescie poddasze zdecydowanie drozej  :sad: 

Z innej beczki - czytaliscie wyklad adama_mk odnosnie izolacji na podlodze pod gruntem? Z jego ciekawego wywodu wychodzi ze tylko warstwa perlitu z gipsem zapewni nam jednolite wlasciwosci izolacyjne, brak grzybu i wilgoci. Czy ktos sie zdecydowal/decyduje? Oto interesujacy watek (wystarczy przeczytac posty adama_mk z pierwszych 5 stron):

----------


## cronin

Ja na 99%, tzn. mam już opracowane co jak ile i za ile, ale zawsze może coś wypaść, albo perlit zdrożeje masakrycznie i pójdę na łatwiznę czyli styro.

----------


## rafus12

Pytanko z innej beczki - liczyliscie ile w przyblizeniu trzeba przeznaczyc na m2 wykonania ocieplenia poddasza. Pytam tylko o material czyli koszt welny 25cm, karton gipsow, foli paroszczelnej i stelazy. Potrzebuje to zeby rozplanowac wydatki wiosenne  :sad:

----------


## ceel

> Pytanko z innej beczki - liczyliscie ile w przyblizeniu trzeba przeznaczyc na m2 wykonania ocieplenia poddasza. Pytam tylko o material czyli koszt welny 25cm, karton gipsow, foli paroszczelnej i stelazy. Potrzebuje to zeby rozplanowac wydatki wiosenne


u mnie z kalkulacji wychodzi ok 37zł/m2 , wełna 18+10 ,folia alu, płyta Knauf, pewnie jeszcze dojdą jakieś duperele więc 40 nie powinno przekroczyć

----------


## rafus12

Wielkie dzieki ceel - mam juz jakas orientacyjna wartosc :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Pytanie - u mnie poddasze nieuzytkowe, wiec ocieplenie bedzie na "podlodze-suficie" - chcemy dac 40cm, ale miedzy krokwie wejdzie tylko 20cm, wiec pomysl taki, zeby to na 2 warstwy rozbic i drugie 20cm dac na stelaz sufitu podwieszanego, a miedzy tymi warstwami powietrze....na ta chwile sufit nam wychodzi na 3,5m wiec w niektorych miejscach bedziemy mocno obnizac. Nie wiem czy to zrozumiale opisalam, ale idzie o to, zeby nie robic tak jakby dwoch sufitow podwieszanych...wiadomo, chodzi o kase  :wink: 

Czy ktos chociaz slyszal, ze tak sie robi  :Confused:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Pytanko z innej beczki - liczyliscie ile w przyblizeniu trzeba przeznaczyc na m2 wykonania ocieplenia poddasza. Pytam tylko o material czyli koszt welny 25cm, karton gipsow, foli paroszczelnej i stelazy. Potrzebuje to zeby rozplanowac wydatki wiosenne


No widzisz i tu zależy jak kto robi.
Mnie sama wełna na m2 wyniesie blisko 39 zł. m2, ale ja daję Ursę DF Platinium 032, dobra wełna większa kasa, wiadomo. Wełny daję 35 cm, to też zwiększa koszty. Stelaż ten 6mm kosztuje ok 9 zł za 4 m, wieszaki wkręty??? Papier chcę dac na łączenia zamiast siatki, żeby pęknięcia ograniczyć do minimum (też większa kasa). jak masz łączenie płyt pod kontem to musisz dać takie specjalne kontowniki z twożywa koszmarnie to drogie jest.
Więc ja tak licze że około 55 zł m2 może wyjść  :eek:  za materiał.

----------


## Arturo72

> Czy ktos chociaz slyszal, ze tak sie robi


Tak się robi  :smile: 
Co prawda ja położyłem całą warstwę ocieplenia na stelażu sufitu a między belkami zostawiłem wolne miejsce na dodatkową izolację w przyszlosci ale Twój sposób jest jak najbardziej prawidłowy.
Przy okazji,masz idealne warunki do rozłożenia WM z reku we własnym zakresie w stropie  :wink:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Tak się robi 
> Co prawda ja położyłem całą warstwę ocieplenia na stelażu sufitu a między belkami zostawiłem wolne miejsce na dodatkową izolację w przyszlosci ale Twój sposób jest jak najbardziej prawidłowy.
> Przy okazji,masz idealne warunki do rozłożenia WM z reku we własnym zakresie w stropie


Wielkie dzieki za szybka odpowiedz  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Zaczalem umawiac majstra od elewacji dzis. Ustalilismy ze zrobi wycene na robote + styro grafitowy 15cm + silikon Caparola. Przy okazji zapewnial mnie ze nie trzeba czekac na tynki z elewacja tylko mozna to robic rownolegle na wiosne. 
Tylko ze rowniez stwierdzil ze musze miec docelowe drzwi zamontowane. A ja z kolej nie zamontuje drzwi drewnianych (marza mi sie z CALa) przed tynkami/posadzkami - bo za duzo wilgoci. Takze trzeba uwazac na wszystko. Aha - cos tam wspomianal ze jeszcze latem najlepej obrobic cokol wokol domu - gdyz stosuje sie tam masy zywiczne - na jesieni juz nie bardzo, nie wiem na ile to  jest wazne.

----------


## autorus

też myślę o CAL  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Autorus,
ty pewnie bedziesz bral z serii Arctic - mi wystarcza "zwykle" o grubosci 68cm.

----------


## rafus12

Co ta nasza grupa zamiera snem zimowym. Czy wiecie kto z Forum moze wykonac projekt elewacji? :Confused: 
Rowniez mam pytanko - co bedzie trwalsze/lepsza ochrona dla cokolu domu: tynk zywiczny czy obudowa z plytek kamiennych?

----------


## autorus

rafus12 oczywiscie ze bede bral jak najcieplejsze. Ale to jeszcze dluga droga.

----------


## pan Żubr

> Zaczalem umawiac majstra od elewacji dzis. Ustalilismy ze zrobi wycene na robote + styro grafitowy 15cm + silikon Caparola. Przy okazji zapewnial mnie ze nie trzeba czekac na tynki z elewacja tylko mozna to robic rownolegle na wiosne. 
> Tylko ze rowniez stwierdzil ze musze miec docelowe drzwi zamontowane. A ja z kolej nie zamontuje drzwi drewnianych (marza mi sie z CALa) przed tynkami/posadzkami - bo za duzo wilgoci. Takze trzeba uwazac na wszystko. Aha - cos tam wspomianal ze jeszcze latem najlepej obrobic cokol wokol domu - gdyz stosuje sie tam masy zywiczne - na jesieni juz nie bardzo, nie wiem na ile to  jest wazne.


mój majster mówił mi że optymalna kolejność to
stan surowy
dach
tynki
wylewki
elewacja

----------


## pukul

czy wiecie coś na temat fugi przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym? mój majster twierdzi że minimum 3 mm (mam plytki 50x50) a bardzo chciałabym mniej  :sad:  czym grozi położenie fugi 1-1,5 mm ?

----------


## pukul

i jeszcze jedno .... czy przed położeniem gresu podłogówka musi być "uruchomiona"? ile po położeniu trzeba/powinno się czekać? obecnie stan jest taki, że podłogówka jest, ale nie ma kotła  :smile:  gres kupiony i chcieliśmy wiosnę zacząć od tego a piec później (czytaj: jak urząd skarbowy zwróci vat  :smile:  )

----------


## plusfoto

Jak masz wylewki z mixokreta to może mieć rację, jak anchydryt to nie koniecznie.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Mnie powiedzieli ,ze minimum 3mm fugi przy ogrzewaniu podlogowym - i na pewno trzeba wczesniej przetestowac podlogowke ( dlatego tez wczesniej kupujemy piec, zeby posprawdzac: przed wylewkami (podlogowka) i tynkami (kominy)).

----------


## rafus12

Pan Zubr - i to jest dobra kolejnosc, tez sie bede jej trzymal  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

A ten anchydryt to duzo drozszej od posadzki lanej z miksokreta? I czy posadzkarze maja to standardowo w repertuarze czy trzeba jakos szczegolnie poszukac?

----------


## plusfoto

Zależy jak grubo musisz lać. Jak masz dobrze wypoziomowane to wystarczy 1,5 cm nad rurki czyli minimum ~` 3,5cm do 5. Jeśli musisz lać więcej to miksokret wyjdzie Ci zdecydowanie taniej. Tyle że jego minimalna grubość to 3 cm nad rurkami. Anhydryt ma jedną wadę jest wrażliwy na ujemne temperatury - reszta to raczej plusy.

----------


## cronin

Wylewki anhydrytowe (nie anchydrytowe  :smile:  ), są trochę droższe (ale ceny to trzeba jednak sprawdzać u siebie), ale daje się je cieńszą warstwą, są elastyczne, NIE MOŻNA ich dawać do mokrych pomieszczeń.

----------


## plusfoto

Z tym stwierdzeniem że NIE MOŻNA będę polemizował. Gdybyś napisała że nie można gdy nie zastosuje się pewnych środków lub odpowiedniej technologii wykończenia wnętrza, to bym się zgodził.

----------


## cronin

Na siłę zawsze można, tylko po co? koszty większe i efekt może być różny. No chyba że ktoś musi dać jak najcieńszą wylewkę.
To tak jak posadzić na suchych piaskach różaneczniki, koszty duże a efekt mizerny - nie ma co walczyć z naturą.

----------


## modena

Witam. :smile: 
Panie i Panowie jesteście tu już bardziej doświadczeni w boju więc mam pytanie.
Czy na przykład jeśli otynkuję budynek w stanie surowym zamkniętym we wrześniu lub w pazdzierniku a budynek nie będzie ogrzewany przez zimę to tynki poniosą jakąś szkodę w czasie mrozów? 
Czy ktoś miał taką sytuację?  Czy z tynkami może się coś stać ( zamarzną?)
Jeszcze nie wiem czy będą tynki gipsowe czy cem-wap.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafus12

Jesli beda tynki cementowo-gipsowe to po 2 tygodniach wyschna - od wrzesnia/pazdzernika to spokojnie zdaza przed mrozami.
Tak czy siak - jak i tak sie nie bedzie dzialo w zime to ja bym zrobil tynki na wiosne, ja tak zamierzam - czekam z utesknieniem az mrozy zejda.
A jesli budynek swiezo postawiony to bedzie widac jak pracowal przez sezon. To moga byc moje subiektywne opinie ale mi fundament pekl w jednym miejscu wiec wole poobserwowac.
pozdrawiam
Rafal

----------


## [email protected]

Kochani w projekcie mamy salon połączony z kuchnią na całości ma być ogrzewanie podłogowe..... i nie wiem czy położyć płytki czy też panele podłogowe?? bardziej przekonują mnie płytki z uwagi na male dzieci które wszystko wszędzie rozlewają i brudzą podłogę.... Może ktoś z was rzuci argumentem który mnie przekona całkowicie?????

----------


## [email protected]

a tak wygląda u nas :wink:  foto wykonane wczoraj :wink:

----------


## mkslonik

czyżby świeżo murowane

----------


## aksuda

> Kochani w projekcie mamy salon połączony z kuchnią na całości ma być ogrzewanie podłogowe..... i nie wiem czy położyć płytki czy też panele podłogowe?? bardziej przekonują mnie płytki z uwagi na male dzieci które wszystko wszędzie rozlewają i brudzą podłogę.... Może ktoś z was rzuci argumentem który mnie przekona całkowicie?????


my w kuchni i koło kominka będziemy kładli płytki a w części salonowej drewno  :yes:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Kochani w projekcie mamy salon połączony z kuchnią na całości ma być ogrzewanie podłogowe..... i nie wiem czy położyć płytki czy też panele podłogowe?? bardziej przekonują mnie płytki z uwagi na male dzieci które wszystko wszędzie rozlewają i brudzą podłogę.... Może ktoś z was rzuci argumentem który mnie przekona całkowicie?????


Każdy ma swoje racje, więc opinie będą od sasa do lasa. Ja gryzłem się z tym kilka miesięcy mo małża się uwzięła że drewno w salonie ma być i koniec.
Bałem się dać wobec tego podłogówkę. 
Powiem tak, jeszcze nie widziałem drewna na podłogówce które by się nie porozsychało albo poodklejało z biegiem czasu (jeśli klejone do podłoża).
Ostatecznie sam zarządziłem że w salonie jest podlogówka, a teraz wybraliśmy rewelacyjne płytki z wzorem drewna i gra muzyka. Nawet żonka teraz twierdzi że dobrze że ja przekonałe. Płytki rozważamy dwa rodzaje jeszcze ostateczna decyzja nie zapadła, takie długie jedne 120 cm drugire 80 cm długie i 20 szerokie. 
W domu ma być przede wszystkim praktycznie i ekonomicznie, a wycieczki po domu i opinie co  do wyższości naturalnego drewna nad imitacją wogole mnie nie przekonują.
Ale oczywiście każdy robi, jak stryjenka uważa.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Witam.
> Panie i Panowie jesteście tu już bardziej doświadczeni w boju więc mam pytanie.
> Czy na przykład jeśli otynkuję budynek w stanie surowym zamkniętym we wrześniu lub w pazdzierniku a budynek nie będzie ogrzewany przez zimę to tynki poniosą jakąś szkodę w czasie mrozów? 
> Czy ktoś miał taką sytuację?  Czy z tynkami może się coś stać ( zamarzną?)
> Jeszcze nie wiem czy będą tynki gipsowe czy cem-wap.
> Pozdrawiam


We wrześniu tynkuj spokojnie.
No chyba że zima przyjdzie w październiku ze stałą tem poniżej minus przez kilka kilkanaście dni  :jaw drop: 
To wtedy klops, ale to chyba nie w naszej strefie klimatycznej.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

A nam ostatnio szczeki opadly, jak krzykneli 50k za hydraulike i ogrzewanie podlogowe z pelnym wyposazeniem kotlowni...dokladna wycene dostaniemy na poczatku tygodnia, ale i tak to ceny nie zmieni.

----------


## autorus

przedstaw dokładnie co ile kosztuje. Na pierwszy rzut oka jest sporo ale nie wiem co wchodzi w skład.

----------


## mkslonik

ja dostałem taka wycenę na 46 tys. ale sam piec 10tys do tego pompa ciepła podłogówka instacja wod-kan co do wody stacja uzdatniania wody aquahome kaloryfery itp. Także wszytko zależy co wchodzi w skład

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> przedstaw dokładnie co ile kosztuje. Na pierwszy rzut oka jest sporo ale nie wiem co wchodzi w skład.


Tak jak pisalam, dokladna wycene mam miec w przyszlym tygodniu - wiec wtedy wrzuce wiecej info. Wiem, cena calosciowa moze zabic  :wink: , ale jak to podzielic na hydraulike, ogrzewanie, wyposazenie kotlowni to niestety tyle to wynosi - podstawowe pytanie to czy warto oszczedzac na tym tzn, na jakosci materialow.

Moze wazne - podlogowka po calosci - 140m2 powierzchni.

----------


## Arturo72

> ale sam piec 10tys do tego pompa ciepła


Nie czaję tego zestawu ?



> ja dostałem taka wycenę na 46 tys. ale sam piec 10tys do tego pompa ciepła podłogówka instacja wod-kan co do wody stacja uzdatniania wody aquahome kaloryfery itp. Także wszytko zależy co wchodzi w skład


Poza tym masz tak skomplikowaną instalację grzewczą,że aż nie możliwe i to w takim domu gdzie jest prosty jak budowa cepa  :wink: 
System grzewczy pownien kosztować w takim domu od 10-20tys.zł,z pompą ciepła do c.o i cwu max.30tys.zł.

----------


## mkslonik

piec Vitodens 200-W i do tego pompa Vitocal 160-A do podgrzania wody ponoć ma przynieść oszczędność bo dom mam zasilany mieć gazem płynnym (butla na własność). A proponujesz coś innego narazie zbieram wyceny i opinie a nie znam sie na tym az nadto a z tego co piszesz to wyjdzie ze mogą mnie naciągnąć na kaskę

----------


## plusfoto

> piec Vitodens 200-W i do tego pompa Vitocal 160-A do podgrzania wody ponoć ma przynieść oszczędność bo dom mam zasilany mieć gazem płynnym (butla na własność). A proponujesz coś innego narazie zbieram wyceny i opinie a nie znam sie na tym az nadto a z tego co piszesz to wyjdzie ze mogą mnie naciągnąć na kaskę


Nie chcę Cię do niczego namawiać ale nie lepiej dać jedną pompę do jednego i drugiego?

----------


## mkslonik

ogólnie pompę ciepła dać koszt jej może mnie przerazić

----------


## [email protected]

nie świeżo murowane- już stoi od października i czeka na lepszą pogodę :sad:  niestety jakoś nie chce przyjść a mam nadzieję, że nast Boże Narodzenie będzie juz na nowym :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie chcę Cię do niczego namawiać ale nie lepiej dać jedną pompę do jednego i drugiego?


Zdecydowanie  :smile:  
Albo jedno lub drugie a nie jedno i drugie.
Typowy marketing zdecydowany na naciąganie klienta na dodatkową kasę,"ponoć" bardzo drogo kosztuje  :wink: 



> A proponujesz coś innego narazie zbieram wyceny i opinie a nie znam sie na tym az nadto a z tego co piszesz to wyjdzie ze mogą mnie naciągnąć na kaskę


Jak wyżej,albo jedno albo drugie,chociaż gaz ziemny uważam za bardzo drogi i polecałbym pompę ciepła powietrzną,podobnie ma się rzecz z firmą Viessmann,gdzie płaci się tylko i wyłącznie za naklejkę,zresztą wg mnie bardzo mało wartą  :wink: 
Zależy od zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło ale jeśli uparłeś się na pompę ciepła to do takiego domu całość z podłogówką powinna zamknąć się w ok.35tys.zl przy maksymalnym zapotrzebowaniu,jeśli będziesz miał niskie straty ciepła to sądzę,że w 30tys.zł powinieneś się zamknać przy pompie powietrznej,przy COP1 zmieścisz się w 15tys.zł z podłogówką.

----------


## mkslonik

ale ta pompa ma grzać tylko wodę użytkową i to jest ponoć alternatywa dla solarów  a do ogrzania domu ma działac piec kondensacyjny na gaz płynny. Zobaczymy co mi przedstawia inni instalatorzy i wtedy będzie większy tego obraz.

----------


## Arturo72

> ale ta pompa ma grzać tylko wodę użytkową i to jest ponoć alternatywa dla solarów a do ogrzania domu ma działac piec kondensacyjny na gaz płynny. Zobaczymy co mi przedstawia inni instalatorzy i wtedy będzie większy tego obraz.


Ło żesz Ty  :wink: 
Ktoś Ci chce wyrządzić wielką krzywdę za wielką kasę  :wink: 
Cóż,Ty budujesz,wiesz co bududujesz,wiesz jak budujesz i wiesz,że Ty płacisz  :smile: 
"Ponoć" bardzo drogo kosztuje  :wink: 
Solary też paranoja cenowa...

----------


## rafus12

To ja przedstawie moja wycene hydrauliki - dom ma 154m2 p.u. - ale umowa juz podpisana - wiec nic juz nie zmienie. Poza tym mialem dwie alternatywne oferty - obie opiewaly na podobna kwote. Robota + materialy
Wykonanie instalcji ogrzewania podlogowego	18000
Wykonanie instalacji sanitarnych wod-kan wewnatrz budynku	6100
Kotlowania gazowa(piec Wolf)	15500
Instalacja gazu od skrzynki glownej do kotlowni	4300
Wykonanie instalacji cieplego powietrza z kominka	3000
Nagrzewnica kanalowa do ukladu wentylacji mechanicznej	2800
Wykonanie instalacji wentylacji mechanicznej(Selen 500)	15500

----------


## Arturo72

> To ja przedstawie moja wycene hydrauliki - dom ma 154m2 p.u. - ale umowa juz podpisana - wiec nic juz nie zmienie.
> Wykonanie instalcji ogrzewania podlogowego    18000
> Wykonanie instalacji sanitarnych wod-kan wewnatrz budynku    6100
> Kotlowania gazowa    15500
> Instalacja gazu od skrzynki glownej do kotlowni    4300
> Wykonanie instalacji cieplego powietrza z kominka    3000
> Nagrzewnica kanalowa do ukladu wentylacji mechanicznej    2800
> Wykoanie instalacji wentylacji mechanicznej    15500


Dla mnie masakra cenowa...zwłaszcza jeśli chodzi o podłogówkę,gaz,WM.

----------


## cypryski

*rafus12* - czy podłogówka będzie w całym domu?

----------


## Alina&Mariusz

> Dla mnie masakra cenowa...zwłaszcza jeśli chodzi o podłogówkę,gaz,WM.


Potwierdzam. Ceny na dom 2x taki a i to jeszcze zawyżone.

----------


## cronin

Odniosę się tylko do wod-kan, bo tu już mam wiążącą wycenę. U mnie 1700 zł materiały plus robocizna (ale bez białego montażu) dom 170 m2, 2 łazienki, umywalka i odpływ w podłodze w kotłowni. Wycenę WM też miałam na tym poziomie, ale to najdroższa firma więc będzie mniej.

----------


## rafus12

Tak podlogowka bedzie w calym domu.
Zalamaliscie mnie komentarzami. Nie wiem jak to jest ze wszystkie wyceny mialem z kosmosu - w okolicy Gdanska drozej niz pod Warszawa :mad:

----------


## cronin

Tak  może być, podobno okolice Szczecin też są kosmiczne. Weź pod uwagę że Warszawa i okolice przyciągają tańsze ekipy z całej Polski, to obniża stawki.

----------


## autorus

> ale ta pompa ma grzać tylko wodę użytkową i to jest ponoć alternatywa dla solarów  a do ogrzania domu ma działac piec kondensacyjny na gaz płynny. Zobaczymy co mi przedstawia inni instalatorzy i wtedy będzie większy tego obraz.


O matko  :eek:   niezłe przegięcie. Poczytaj forum, na prawdę warto.

----------


## mkslonik

IM bardziej czytam to nie wiem na co się zdecydować na szczęście kolega wziął mój projekt i ma zobaczyć co i jak wiec pewnie dobierze sprzęt mi odpowiednio i powie dlaczego tak a nie inaczej. Ale jak spojrzał w tą wycenę z firmy V to tez powiedział zaszaleli i sprzęt dobrali szablonowo a nie dostosowując do projektu i na wstępie powiedział by już w salonie zrobić podłogówkę i skasować grzejniki będzie estetycznej ale dokładnie to powylicza i da znać tak że pewnie z tej sumki sporo zostanie. Podobnie w garażu zamiast dwóch grzejników jeden większy oszczędność miejsca i kaski.

----------


## plusfoto

Ten* płynny gaz* Cię zrujnuje. Jedna z najdroższych opcji. Teraz chyba tylko olej drożej wychodzi.

----------


## rafus12

Ja tez nie moglem sie zdecydowac na gaz plynny i szuaklem alternatywy..... I znalazlem, kupilem kolejna dzialke troche blizej cywilizacji i z dostepem do gazociagu.

----------


## mkslonik

rożne są tego opinie ale jak ma się na własność zbiornik to nie ma tragedii dla tego szukam tez rozwiązań obniżających koszty a eko groszki mnie nie interesują bo potrzebuje urządzeń jak najmniej obsługowych i bym mógł zima bez problemu sobie wyjechać na narty nie martwiąc się o ogrzewanie.  W lecie się kupuje za ok 1,6 z vatem już a zima teraz kosztuje 2,28zl tak ze będę tankował głownie latem a ma jeszcze gaz stanieć wiec mam nadzieje ze to przeżyje. Poza tym liczę ze za kilka lat w końcu zrobią gazociąg bo gazownia jest zainteresowana wejściem na ten teren tylko muszą z wujtem sie dogadać by zrobić to z unijnej kasy. 
A zmiana działki nie wchodzi w grę fajnie mam położoną do lasu 40m pozatym praktycznie w kwadracie 60x60.

----------


## plusfoto

mkslonik piec ma cię kosztować 10 a PC do wody około 6. Za podobną kasę masz PC do jednego i drugiego. Rachunki na pewno niższe. Warunek - podłogówka. Przy kaloryferach może być porównywalnie.

----------


## mkslonik

podłogówki wszędzie odradzali mi ale chyba będzie trzeba to rozważyć w takim razie tylko ze czasem mam barki prądu i obsługę pieca gazowego agregat mi podtrzyma lub upc a z pc na całość może być problem. Ale popytam jeszcze na szczęście to dopiero w połowie roku a może nawet ciut później wiec jest jeszcze trochę czasu.
Tylko ze ja nie zamierzam mieć w domu wentylacji mechanicznej ale nie wiem czy to ma jakieś znaczenie.

----------


## plusfoto

> Tylko ze ja nie zamierzam mieć w domu wentylacji mechanicznej ale nie wiem czy to ma jakieś znaczenie.


Praktycznie żadnego ale musisz dopilnować aby ta była naprawdę dobrze zrobiona. Prądem się nie przejmuj. I tak planujesz agregat więc taki 3-5kW ci spokojnie pociągnie pompę, obiegówki i jeszcze trochę zostanie. Pompy średnio biorą około 2 kW. Podłogówkę Ci odradzali bo pewnie "panie z tego to kurz albo inne cholerstwo" - nie wierz w bajki. Deski, parkiet i wykładzinę też spokojnie można na nią kłaść.

----------


## mkslonik

to teraz mam mętlik dobrze ze na początku marca targi w Łodzi popytam tam i zbiorze sobie wyceny i wtedy podejmie ostateczna decyzje chyba ze masz namiar w Łodzi na konkretna firmę która porządnie i uczciwie do tego podchodzi.

----------


## plusfoto

Zbieranie ofert może Ci tylko zrobić całkowity mętlik w głowie i przerazić. Z firmami trzeba już rozmawiać o konkretach. Jestem przekonany że za 46K tak jak planowałeś będziesz w stanie zrobić całą hydraulikę z PC włącznie i jeszcze Ci trochę zostanie na parapetówkę. Taniej będzie jak dla każdego etapu weźmiesz odrębną ekipę. Podłogówka ktoś inny Pompa ktoś inny i rozprowadzenie wody ktoś inny. Ja na 170m2 miałem ofertę z pompą i podłogówką oraz hydrauliką za 45K. Namiar poszczam Ci na priw,

----------


## mkslonik

jutro postaram się wybrać do nich zobaczę o powiedzą.

----------


## maggs1

> To ja przedstawie moja wycene hydrauliki - dom ma 154m2 p.u. - ale umowa juz podpisana - wiec nic juz nie zmienie. Poza tym mialem dwie alternatywne oferty - obie opiewaly na podobna kwote. Robota + materialy
> Wykonanie instalcji ogrzewania podlogowego	18000
> Wykonanie instalacji sanitarnych wod-kan wewnatrz budynku	6100
> Kotlowania gazowa(piec Wolf)	15500
> Instalacja gazu od skrzynki glownej do kotlowni	4300
> Wykonanie instalacji cieplego powietrza z kominka	3000
> Nagrzewnica kanalowa do ukladu wentylacji mechanicznej	2800
> Wykonanie instalacji wentylacji mechanicznej(Selen 500)	15500


Niekoniecznie masakra cenowa co do pierwszych trzech punktów -zależy co wchodzi w skład  :smile:  ja na razie mam kilka wycen na co i wod-kan w parterówce ok. 120m2 i są to kwoty od 26k do 48k -podłogówka w całym domu dwa piece -gazowy i "śmieciuch" + rozprowadzenie rurek do kaloryferów w razie "W". Może ktoś ma podobny układ?

----------


## pan Żubr

jak szczegółowe dostaliście oferty?
bo ja dostałem tak i nie wiem czy to nie za mało szczegółowa ofeta: 
piec - x zł, 
robocizna - y zł,
materiały dodatkowe z zł

----------


## rafus12

W sklad wchodzi robocizna plus materialy (oprocz styropianu ktory mam dostarczyc) wszystko inne uklada hydraulik - lacznie z ulozeniem styropianu, folii aluminiowej, rurek alupex (nie podal marki). W wod-kan sa wyprowadzenia do 3 lazienek + kuchnia.
Zreszta co mi zalezy - oto dokladniejsze info odnosnie 3 pierwszych etapow:
1) Wykonanie instalacji ogrzewania podlogowego (R-6100PLN i M-11900)
Zawartosc materialow rury dn. 16 Alu-pex, ksztaltki zaciskane, rozdzielacze szt 2., skrzynki szt. 2, folia aluminowa i tasma brzegowa (styropian i grzejniki lazienkowe i zawory inwestor)
Zawartosc robocizny: montaz rozdzielaczy i skrzynek, rozprowadzenie rur oraz uruchomienie z ulozeniem styropianu.
2) Wykonanie instalacji sanitarnych Wod-Kan wewnatrz budynku (R-2900PLN, M-3200PLN)
Zawartosc materialow: rury i ksztaltki kanalizacyjne, rury Alu-pez dn16-25 i ksztaltki dn. 16-25 Al-pex, izolacja, uchwyty (nie zawiera stelazy do wc i bidetu, elementow podtynkowych, armatury snitarnej i ich montazu, podejscia zakonczone korkami).
Zawartosc robocizny: wykonanie pionow kanalizacyjnych, podejsc do przyborow sanitarnych (WC szt. 2, bidet szt. 1 pralka szt.1 zmywarka szt. 1, zlew szt.2, umywalki szt.3, wanna szt.1, brodzik szt.1, inne szt. 4)
3) Kotlownia gazowa (R-2000PLN, M-13500PLN).
Zawartosc materialowa: kociol gazowy kondensacyjny Wolf 24 kW szt.1, zasobnik do C.W.U. 140l, regulacja pogodowa, Regulator pokojowy, zawor trojdrozny z termostatem, pompy do C.O. st.1 ALpha 2 25-60 elektroniczna max. 45W, pompa do cyrkulacji C.W.U. szt. 1 Nova Wilo 15-16 do 5W,
zawory, rurki, ksztaltki, grupa bezpieczenstwa do wody i c.o. kpl.2, komin ze stali nierdzewnej 125/80
Zawartosc robocizny: montaz kotla, komina 125/80, armatury i uruchomienie.

----------


## autorus

moim zdaniem ceny bardzo dobre.

----------


## Esiak

> Zawartosc materialowa: kociol gazowy kondensacyjny Wolf 24 kW szt.1, zasobnik do C.W.U. 140l, regulacja pogodowa, Regulator pokojowy, zawor trojdrozny z termostatem, pompy do C.O. st.1 ALpha 2 25-60 elektroniczna max. 45W, pompa do cyrkulacji C.W.U. szt. 1 Nova Wilo 15-16 do 5W,
> zawory, rurki, ksztaltki, grupa bezpieczenstwa do wody i c.o. kpl.2, komin ze stali nierdzewnej 125/80
> Zawartosc robocizny: montaz kotla, komina 125/80, armatury i uruchomienie.


a na co Ci ten kocioł o mocy 24kW...?

----------


## autorus

Tez się interesowałem kotłami i najprawdopodobniej chodzi o to że firma nie ma mniejszego kotła , a i tak moc jest modulowana. Chyba, że chodzi także o szybsze przygotowanie CWU. Następną sprawą  jest przewymiarowanie kotła w razie czego gdyby OZC się "mocno" mylił. . A przynajmniej ja rozwazając gaz brałem takie punkty pod uwagę.

----------


## rafus12

Esiak,
Przyznam szczerze ze nie wiem dlaczego ale hydraulik mocno doradza taka moc. Dobra - przygotuje sie merytorycznie. Rozumiem ze musze policzyc OZC zeby temat rozgryzc, any help?

----------


## Esiak

> Esiak,
> Przyznam szczerze ze nie wiem dlaczego ale hydraulik mocno doradza taka moc. Dobra - przygotuje sie merytorycznie. Rozumiem ze musze policzyc OZC zeby temat rozgryzc, any help?


może w projekcie masz podane zapotrzebowanie na ciepło budynku..? projekt instalacji c.o. masz?

----------


## Esiak

jeśli mamy zasobnik 100L to czas w jakim nagrzejemy w nim wodę do temp 50o (10o początkowa temp) dla poszczególnych mocy kotła:
15kW = 18,5 min
24kW = 11,6 min
nie wiem czy te 7 min wartych jest zachodu, aby potem kocioł taktował, bo w okresach przejściowych moduluje zza wysoką mocą w stosunku do zapotrzebowania na ciepło...

----------


## autorus

Hm, mam pytanie, czy to już koniec zimy? Bo nie wiem czy się brać do budowy czy jeszcze czekać?

----------


## cronin

http://www.twojapogoda.pl/polska/maz...szawa/16dniowa
ryzyk fizyk  :smile:  trzeba być czujnym

----------


## rafus12

Sprawdze i odpowiem. Tak czy siak warto by wiedziec jakie jest relne zapotrzebowanie na cieplo. Jakis programik do liczenia OZC mozesz polecic? Kto na forum lubi to robic?

----------


## Esiak

popytaj Asolt-a

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Esiak,
> Przyznam szczerze ze nie wiem dlaczego ale hydraulik mocno doradza taka moc. Dobra - przygotuje sie merytorycznie. Rozumiem ze musze policzyc OZC zeby temat rozgryzc, any help?


Może chodzi o to że piec wtedy chodzi na niższych temperaturach, bo jet mocnejszy?
Ale nie wiem, tak strzelam.
A ten piec to kondensat?

----------


## rafus12

Tak - kondensat - jak juz pisalem  :smile:

----------


## abra06

:smile:

----------


## Esiak

Spokojnie, na instalacje pozwolenie zazwyczaj jest do odebrania po 20 dniach...

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Hm, mam pytanie, czy to już koniec zimy? Bo nie wiem czy się brać do budowy czy jeszcze czekać?


My czekamy do konca lutego. 
Teraz czekamy na rozne wyceny (ale jakos tutaj nikomu sie nie spieszy), poza tym trzeba wstawic okna przed instalacjami, a snieg zalega na gorce i nie wyjedzie auto...wiec i tak nie mamy wyjscia  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

dzisiejsze oznaki nadchodzacej wiosny...

----------


## aksuda

piękna ta wasza wiosna :smile:

----------


## autorus

> My czekamy do konca lutego. 
> Teraz czekamy na rozne wyceny (ale jakos tutaj nikomu sie nie spieszy), poza tym trzeba wstawic okna przed instalacjami, a snieg zalega na gorce i nie wyjedzie auto...wiec i tak nie mamy wyjscia


faktycznie nikomu się nie spieszy.

----------


## rafus12

No wlasnie - my tez z tymi wycenami narazie nic nie robimy - a umowic sie trzeba bo potem bedzie placz ze terminow brak.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> No wlasnie - my tez z tymi wycenami narazie nic nie robimy - a umowic sie trzeba bo potem bedzie placz ze terminow brak.


Tylko, ze ja pisalam o wykonawcach... :smile:  
Dostalismy jedna wycene na hydraulike itp., ale taka, ze niech to szlag trafi...
kociol zeliwny multikombi - 10 984
uzbrojenie kotla - 2 500
popa ciepla nierdzewka - 7 800
uzbrojenie pompy - 800
instalacja wodna - 2 700
kanalizacja - 1 000
podlogowka - 12 700
instalacja c.o. - 2 000
automatyka - 3 000
wykonanie - 6 000
lacznie - 49 484 (kociol i pompa ceny netto)

Czekamy jeszcze na inne oferty...
Dom parterowy, powierzchnia uzytkowa 116m2, wycena na podlogowke na 140m2

----------


## plusfoto

> Tylko, ze ja pisalam o wykonawcach... 
> Dostalismy jedna wycene na hydraulike itp., ale taka, ze niech to szlag trafi...
> kociol zeliwny multikombi - 10 984
> uzbrojenie kotla - 2 500
> popa ciepla nierdzewka - 7 800
> uzbrojenie pompy - 800
> instalacja wodna - 2 700
> kanalizacja - 1 000
> podlogowka - 12 700
> ...


Co to jest pompa ciepła nierdzewka

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Co to jest pompa ciepła nierdzewka


sorki, 
 - powietrzna pompa ciepla z zasobnikiem 300l (alternatywa na lato za kociol) - immerwater firma Immergas
- kociol klimosz

----------


## Arturo72

> Tylko, ze ja pisalam o wykonawcach... 
> Dostalismy jedna wycene na hydraulike itp., ale taka, ze niech to szlag trafi...
> kociol zeliwny multikombi - 10 984
> uzbrojenie kotla - 2 500
> popa ciepla nierdzewka - 7 800
> uzbrojenie pompy - 800
> instalacja wodna - 2 700
> kanalizacja - 1 000
> podlogowka - 12 700
> ...


Skąd Wy bierzecie takie ceny na instalacje ? Nie macie czasu rozejrześ się tam i obok ?
Jak wiadomo czas to pieniądz  :wink: 
Pompa ciepła "nierdzewka"-
http://www.enatural.pl/index.php/pompa-ciepla-cwu-4-2-kw
Uzbrojenie pompy-0zł bo spokojnie można zrobić to samemu.
Zysk prawie 3tys.zł
Podłogówki szukajcie za max.70zł/m2.Po własnych doświadczeniach wiem,że jest to nawet wygórowana cena na markowych produktach ...
Pompa powietrze-woda 9kW do c.o i cwu to koszt ok.22tys.zł,po jakiego licha kocioł na węgiel+komin+pompa "nierdzewka" za dużo większą kasę ?

----------


## nita83

kocioł na gorszek lub pelet i pompa powietrzna do cwu to nietrafione rozwiązanie? aktualnie rozważam różne opcje, bo gaz mi się chyba sypnie

----------


## mkslonik

Dostałem kolejna wycenę wygląda sensowniej co o tym sadzicie do tych cen dochodzi jeszcze vat. Jakie jest wasze zdanie na temat pieców użytych bo podane są dwa warianty. Ciągle zastanawia mnie stacja zmiękczania wody czy jest sens zastosować?

Instalacja C.O:
Rozprowadzenie instalacji do 9-10 grzejników, materiały, robocizna, rury, kształtki - 4500 zł
Podłogówka:
16-20m2, materiały, mieszacze, rozdzielacz, rury, folia – bez styropianu - 3100 zł         TWEETOP z ubezpieczeniem systemu w Warcie
WOD-KAN:
10-12 punktów, materiał + robocizna - 4000 zł (150 od punktu)                     Pert-Al-Pert TWEETOP z ubezpieczeniem systemu w Warcie
BIAŁY MONTAŻ;
1 szt. urządzenia - 100 zł
KOTŁOWNIA:
a) Kocioł Immergas Victrix ZEUS SUPERIOR 26 kW, kocioł kondensacyjny, z wbudowanym
zasobnikiem CWU 54l ze stali INOX
Moc 4,7-25,8 kW
Wydajność ciepłej wody użytkowej 16l/min
Zestaw przezbrojeniowy na LPG
Sterownik pogodowy
Zestaw przyłączeniowy recyrkulacji ciepłej wody użytkowej
Zestaw kominowy:
- podstawa koncentryczna
- końcówka pionowa koncentryczna 1,25m
- obróbka blacharska z przejściem dachowym
- rozety maskujące
- kpl. Uszczelnień
Montaż kotła i komina
Razem kotłownia: - 12 200 zł

b) Kocioł kondensacyjny Immergas VICTRIX 24 PLUS,
Moc 3-26 kW
Z zasobnikiem wolnostojącym 160l
Wydajność ciepłej wody użytkowej 27,6 /min
Pozostałe elementy jak w wariancie a)
Razem kotłownia: - 11 000 zł


Instalacja wewnętrzna gazu (materiał miedź) za 1mb - 90 zł

----------


## Esiak

jak już to druga wersja, z zasobnikiem, ale jak już się uparłeś na immergas to może ten model: VICTRIX X 12 2 I ?

----------


## mkslonik

nie uparłem sie tylko taki piec mi zaproponował montażysta w tej kwestii jestem otwarty na wszelkie sugestie na razie zbieram oferty i opinie

----------


## rafus12

Arturo,
Jak dlugo pracujesz? Ile masz pociech?
Nie zawsze czlowiek ma czas spedzac po pol dnia na forum i wszystko samemu zrobic :eek:

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo,
> Jak dlugo pracujesz? Ile masz pociech?
> Nie zawsze czlowiek ma czas spedzac po pol dnia na forum i wszystko samemu zrobic


Od 8-16 w pracy,od 16-20 na budowie od 20 do 24 na forum,to podczas budowy,przed budową dwa lata "uczyłem się budować" m.in na forum w czasie wolnym,jeden syn ale nie wiem czemu się pytasz ? 
Czas budowy to czas wycięty z życia rodzinnego i zabawowego ale podczas budowy chciałem zaoszczędzić trochę kasy i udało mi się to,nie stać mnie było na dom za 400 czy 500tys.zł   :smile:

----------


## rafus12

No wlasnie - ja niestety czesto gesto pracuje do 20.00, a najwczesniej o 18.00. Moja praca to nasze jedyne zrodlo utrzymania, nie stac mnie zeby ja zaniedbac.
pozdrawiam
rafus

----------


## Arturo72

> kocioł na gorszek lub pelet i pompa powietrzna do cwu to nietrafione rozwiązanie? aktualnie rozważam różne opcje, bo gaz mi się chyba sypnie


Kocioł na groszek czy pellet+pci do cwu to rozwiązanie,które będzie działać ale drogie rozwiązanie i pytanie czy nie można lepiej i taniej ?
Powyższy zestaw wraz z kominem to cena ok.22-25tys.zł
Za taką cenę możemy mieć pompę ciepła powietrzną do całości czyli do c.o i cwu a to chyba badziej przyjazne urządzenie od syfiastego węgla  :wink: 



> No wlasnie - ja niestety czesto gesto pracuje do 20.00, a najwczesniej o 18.00. Moja praca to nasze jedyne zrodlo utrzymania, nie stac mnie zeby ja zaniedbac.
> pozdrawiam
> rafus


To trzeba się przygotować na wyższe wydatki i ewentualne poprawki  :wink:

----------


## arek-1

> Zaczalem umawiac majstra od elewacji dzis. Ustalilismy ze zrobi wycene na robote + styro grafitowy 15cm + silikon Caparola. Przy okazji zapewnial mnie ze nie trzeba czekac na tynki z elewacja tylko mozna to robic rownolegle na wiosne. 
> Tylko ze rowniez stwierdzil ze musze miec docelowe drzwi zamontowane. A ja z kolej nie zamontuje drzwi drewnianych (marza mi sie z CALa) przed tynkami/posadzkami - bo za duzo wilgoci. Takze trzeba uwazac na wszystko. Aha - cos tam wspomianal ze jeszcze latem najlepej obrobic cokol wokol domu - gdyz stosuje sie tam masy zywiczne - na jesieni juz nie bardzo, nie wiem na ile to  jest wazne.


Rafus jak będziesz miał wycenkę na elewację to podaj koszta . dzięki

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Rafus jak będziesz miał wycenkę na elewację to podaj koszta . dzięki


Wlasnie jestem po wycenach - robocizna elewacji 40zeta za m2 (styropian+tynki).

----------


## pukul

> Wlasnie jestem po wycenach - robocizna elewacji 40zeta za m2 (styropian+tynki).


U mnie 25 zł robocizna -bez "koloru"  :smile:  czyli na szaro  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Arek-1,
No - u mnie robocizna + material (styropian Grafitowy Organika badz Arbet 15cm) + tynk silikonowy Caparol to 116zl/m2 - najtansza oferta z 3 ktore dostalem.
Jest to cena netto. Cena jak z kosmosu wiec szukam dalej.

rafus

----------


## mkslonik

za dużo na tej stornie nie ma ogólnie wygląda fajnie ale jakie są tego koszty. Informacje na niej jak dla mnie są bardzo ogólne.

----------


## julo23

Koledzy... jak robicie wykończenie płytą K-G przy oknach dachowych ? 
Chodzi mi czy nad i pod oknem dajecie skos czy ścinacie do pionu ?

----------


## Esiak

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4594195

----------


## autorus

dziś był u mnie wykonawca mojej chałupy, marudził, że chciał zacząć pod koniec lutego a tu nic, za zimno a on by chciał jak najszybciej. Tak to jest z pogodą .

----------


## arek-1

Moi drodzy czy ktoś w swoim domku ma zamontowane ogrzewanie fazowe ?

----------


## [email protected]

a u nas dziś ekipa wymurowala trochę ścian- mrozu nie było w końcu się pojawili ale po południu tak sypał śnieg, że cała nasza radość minęła. W każdym razie zakupiliśmy dziś komin, wentylacje, no i stal- kurcze tej stali to idzie i idzie. W nast, tyg chcą zalewać strop- ale jak bedzie tak sypać to jedynie pomarzyć.

----------


## dusiaka

Witam,
przyszłam odmeldować (pochwalić, jak kto woli), że dzieło, znaczy dom, jest odebrane  :wave: 
Udało nam się to w niespełna rok, a nawet w 10 m-cy: pozwolenie na budowę (marzec 2012), budowa domu (kwiecień-październik 2012, potem wykończeniówka) i aktualnie pozwolenie na użytkowanie (4 lutego 2013)!!!
Tym samym dzis żegnamy się z tablicą budowy i:
BUDOWĘ ANATOLA FORMALNIE UWAŻAM ZA ZAKOŃCZONĄ  :big grin: 

Przy tej oakzji wszystkim zeszłorocznym i tegorocznym bociankom życzę szczęśliwego zakończenia swojej budowy  :yes:

----------


## autorus

Nie no , czy ty chcesz mnie doprowadzić do skrajnej depresji? Ja nie mam jeszcze SSO   :sad:  

Ale gratuluje oczywiście  :wave:

----------


## Alina&Mariusz

dusiaka, skoro jesteś na bieżąco może napiszesz jakie dokładnie dokumenty musiałaś przedstawić do odbioru? Ja muszę zrobić to na dniach i w sumie też zaczynaliśmy w kwietniu. Gratulacje  :big grin:

----------


## dusiaka

*autorus*-  choćbyś i trzy lata budował, to Twój dom będzie zawsze wyjątkowy i każdy etap budowy niezwykle fascynujący :yes:  Skąd zatem depresja  :eek: 

*Alina&Mariusz* - a proszę bardzo: piszę z pamięci, ale przed złożeniem papierów zadzwoniłam do swojego PINBu, żeby dopytać (Wam też polecam zadzwonić): uzupełniony dziennik budowy, zaświadczenie kierbuda o zakończeniu budowy i o tym, że został wybudowany zgodnie z projektem i pozwoleniem na budowę, aktualne zaświadczenie przynależności kier-buda do izby, dodatkowe oświadczenie kier-buda dot. metrażu domu (zgodnie z projektem), wszystkie odbiory przyłączy i kopie uprawnień osób, które je wykonywały, odbiór kominiarski (u nas ważny 3 mce, musieliśmy zrobić drugi raz), certyfikat energetyczny domu (zapotrzebowanie na energię) i inwentarycacja geodezyjna powykonawcza - na to, czekaliśmy najdłużej bo kilka tygodni. Do kompletu egzemplarz projektu do wglądu wraz z naniesionymi zmianami (adaptacja projektu) oraz kopia pozwolenia na budowę. Na miejscu wypełniłam kolejny dokument, w którym oświadczyłam, że budowa została zakończona i wskazałam dokumenty (z listy), które załączyłam do zgłoszenia.
Wydaje mi się, że to by było na tyle.
Jesteście już na ostatniej prostej. Życzę więc szybkiej decyzji Inspektoratu, zdjęcia tablicy budowy i wszystkiego dobrego w nowym domku  :Smile:

----------


## pukul

pytam tak na przyszłość... te odbiory to na osobnych drukach? na końcowych stronach dziennika budowy mam takie oświadczenia i instalatorzy to wypełniali. czy to wystarczy? ile pieniędzy, tak w przybliżeniu, trzeba odłożyć na te papierki?

----------


## PiotrusRadom

Przyjmiecie jeszcze jednego BOCIANA? :big lol: 

Witajcie.

Jestem Piotrek.
W roku 2011 podjąłem decyzję o rozpoczęciu budowy.

Na działce wraz z polem 25tys.metrów2 powstał domek Saturn wraz z osobnym garażem.

W połowie 2011r. zacząłem zbierać dokumenty.
W przerwie świątecznej (Boże Narodzenie) zalałem fundamenty.
Początkiem 2012r. zrobiony został podciąg wody przed wylaniem chudziaka (cena 3,5tyś wszystko wraz z dokumentami)

Zdecydowałem się ciągnąć światło od sąsiadki bo "tymczasowe" mi się nie opłacało, wolałem czekać na docelowe.

W ciągu roku udało mi się tyle zrobić:
Dom Saturn
1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.


Garaż
1.

2.

3.



Teraz co z czego i dlaczego!
Jak to wszystko było budowane?
Najpierw poszło kompletne mieszkanie. Od stycznia do końca czerwca mieszkanko stało bez okien i drzwi jak na zdjęciu. Grupa murująca (6osób) w okresie letnim miała bardzo dużo pracy więc garaż mi tak cykali po trochu. Na październik już był stan jak na zdjęciach.
Okna były na wrzesień, drzwi wejściowe na październik.

Dom jak i garaż był szykowany pod dachówkę ceramiczną od samego początku. Wymiar garażu to 15.60/7.50

Z czego to robiłem wszystko?

Podmurówka jest zrobiona na 5bloczków, kupione u lokalnego producenta. Rozprowadzone podciągi (1500zł wszystko brutto)
Jak dobrze widzimy jest Wienerberger Porotherm 25 P+W zrobiony na cemencie LEPO
Na mieszkanie poszło mi 23 palety(1380), na garaż 31 palet (1860sztuk). Na mieszkanie kupiłem 25 i zostało mi 2. Na garaż 18+2(z mieszkania)+10+1. Lepo’a poszło (a żebym nie skłamał) około 5ton.

Strop mam lany wraz garażem. Drut był Fi 16 i Fi 12. Nie pamiętam ile poszło ton.
Podmurówka jest ocieplona Termo-Organiką Standard Fasada 10cm na kleju Knauf i Knauf z włóknem bez kołkowania
Kominy są zrobione z czerwonej cegły. W środku są ceramiczne wkłady kominowe wraz z wełną.
Kominy nad powierzchnią dachu są zrobione z klinkieru CRH pełna na zaprawie SOPRO.
Koszt tych kominów wraz z robocizną to ponad 2tyś. Sama zaprawa to koszt 600zł. Bałem się wykwitów więc postanowiłem zainwestować w gotową zaprawę.

Ścianki działowe zostały zrobione z białych połówek SOLBET i H+H. Trzy palety chyba poszło.

Została wykonana adaptacja projektu, ponieważ podniosłem ścianę kolankową z 60na100cm i lany strop zamiast Teriva. Powierzchnia dachu zwiększyła się z 225na 295m. Garaż ma 200m. Przekroje więźby dachowej został zachowany z projektu. Od murłaty do deski okapowej jest 120cm na mieszkaniu a na garażu 85cm. Gwoździe używane na budowie są z „Metalurgia Radomsko”. Cieśla zrobił mi całą korektę. W pełni mu zaufałem i jestem mega z Niego zadowolony. Wykonane jest pełne deskowanie na obydwu budynkach z Olchy. Koszt więźby dachowej 8500zł+ wycięcie desek swojej olchy. Garaż 3600zł+wycięcie olchy

Okna w budynku to Vetrex Veka V90+ (17tys +1300zł montaż brutto)
Okna w garażu to Vetrex Veka V70 BLACK (750zł+50zł montaż brutto) ale jeszcze nie założone.
Drzwi to Gerda GWX 20 model W23 Olympia + próg Sapelli 35mm. (3100zł+350zł montaż „Brutto”)

Chciałem okna w miarę energooszczędne, do tego brak zawiasów mi się spodobał (oprócz półokrągłych na górze) więc postawiłem na Vetrex’a . Okna niestety są bardzo ciężkie (92mm+3 szyby)
Co do drzwi urzekł mnie ten wzór z Gerdy do tego wymienny panel jest jak coś się popsuje.

Zdjęcia wnętrza wrzucę w miedzy czasie i jakiś opis. Jak o czymś zapomniałem to dopowiem jeszcze.

Na rok 2013 jest w planie zrobienie:

    1. Dachu:

Dachówka ceramiczna Creaton Premion Finesse czarna glazura
Obróbka z blachy aluminiowej
Orynnowanie Galeco Stalowe 135/37 w kolorze blachy
Okna Velux 78x140; GGU 0065 kołnierz EDZ 2000; 4xGPL 3065 2x kołnierz EDZ 2000 1Xekz 0021
(zapłacone 68500zł brutto na oba budynki)
Za wykonanie chce 45zł/m walczę aby zejść trochę na 40zł. Mam jednego porządnego gościa i chce aby mi On zrobił. Zobaczymy może coś opuści. Łaty 6/4 1500mb, kontr łaty 2,5/5 500mb nie wiem ile jeszcze

    2. Docieplenie:

Mieszkanie:
Mam już zakupiony styropian Swisspor Lambda EPS 031 15cm na mieszkanie.

    3. Bramy Garażowe: otwór jest 3m/2,85.
    4. Elektryka (jak przyjdzie zwrot Vat)
    5. Docieplenie garażu?
    6. Podbitki


Na pewno będzie 1,2,4

Nad czym się zastanawiam i myślę, że pomożecie:
-bramy z Normstahl’a segmentowa górna Satin.
-Elektryka, szarpnięcie się na Girę
- na co kleić Swisspor’a? Caparol 190? jaka siatka
- Podbitka: Saiding czy blacha?

Pozdrawiam
Piotruś

----------


## aksuda

:welcome:  :wave:

----------


## rafus12

dusiaka,
Dolaczam sie do gratulacji, pozytywnie zazdroszcze :smile: 
Jak dobrze pojdzie to my we wrzesniu sie wprowadzimy, odbior do konca roku moze :sad:

----------


## rafus12

Witamy Piotr na forum.
Podbitka: u nas glownie sie stosuje PVC badz drewno.
Ta robocizna na dach to i tak tanio, ja placilem 100zl/m2 na gotowo: wiezba, deskowanie, polozenie dachowki - za material na dach troche sporo - no ale jest Creaton, ja poszedlem w Koramic.
Okna - tez mam Vetrex V90 Alphaline - mysle ze dobry wybor.
Ciekawy pomysl z garazem oddzielnie, mysle ze bardzo dobry dla portfela. Ja mam dwustanowiskowy w bryle domu - wydatki na ogrzewanie beda wieksze.
powodzenia!
rafus

----------


## PiotrusRadom

Rafus12 a jaką masz tą dachówkę?
W moich stronach biorą za holenderkę 45-50zł m.
Mój znajomy płaci za karpiówkę w tym 3 wole oka 90m (ma 500)

----------


## EWBUD

PiotrusRadom  :smile: 
"- na co kleić Swisspor’a? Caparol 190? jaka siatka "  -  klej na klej do siatki, siatka systemowa najlepiej (caparol) itd.
Ewentualnie klej na klej w piance, np. ct84.

----------


## [email protected]

Czy na podłogówkę można położyć panele czy muszą być kafle??? Te panele muszą być jakieś specjalne?? czy jakiś specjalny podkład??

----------


## mkslonik

sa specjalne panele i parkiet masz je oznaczone ze nadają się na podłogówkę

----------


## rafus12

Pytanko: czy do dziennika budowy kierbud robi wpis odbioru dachu, stolarki okiennej, elektryki?

----------


## Magdalena&Krzysztof

*Witamy
Pozwolenie na budowę sierpień 2012
Obecnie SSZ
*

Walczymy każdego dnia 



Zapraszamy do galerii
https://plus.google.com/photos/10556...ums?banner=pwa

----------


## [email protected]

Witajcie w niedzielne południe, mam do Was pytanko macie jakiś pomysł na "drogę"?? mamy okropne błoto dosłownie masło i wszyscy dostawy się topią :sad:  masakra jakaś. Przed nami lanie stropu ale nie wyobrażam, sobie jak dojadą gruszki :sad:

----------


## mkslonik

a docelowo co planujesz może jakieś płyty takie jak na budowie okładają jak budowali np kiedyś bloki

----------


## plusfoto

Ja za mówiłem wywrotkę kruszywa. Rozsypali i jest OK.

----------


## max-maniacy

my mamy żużel. też się dobrze sprawuje. 
latem pod wpływem słońca tak się skleił w nibyasfalt.

----------


## autorus

u mnie dziś zaczynamy po przerwie zimowej robotę. Na razie taki wolny rozruch.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Do mnie wlasnie przywiezli troche cegiel, bo jutro beda "zawezac" otwor pod brame garazowa, zeby mogli przyjechac tynkowac garaz, zanim brame garazowa wstawia...bo podobno w odwrotnej kolejnosci to problem (chyba nie namieszalam :wink: ). 
Poza tym, na ta chwile nadal droga jest nieprzejezdna dla transportu okien, wiec pewnie jeszcze chwile zejdzie  :sad: 
Kominow tez nam jeszcze nie dokoncza, bo za zimno...ale juz niedlugo, gora daje 2 tygodnie i robota zacznie wrec  :yes:

----------


## rafus12

No wlasnie - ja mam brame zamontowana i dopiero beda tynkowac, ciekawe co z tego wyniknie.

----------


## niron

Ile płacicie za tynki i wylewki?

Czy ceny 27zł za tynki cem-wap i 34zł za wylewki są w normie?
Ceny netto.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ile płacicie za tynki i wylewki?
> 
> Czy ceny 27zł za tynki cem-wap i 34zł za wylewki są w normie?
> Ceny netto.


Drogo,ja tynki gipsowe miałem robociznę za 15zł/m2+tynk sam kupiłem,w sumie wyszło 22,5zł/m2 brutto z mozliwością odliczenia VAT-u z tynku.
Wylewki miałem robociznę po 13zł/m2 do tego na 140m2 2t cementu i 18t podsypki czyli w sumie jakieś 24zł/m2.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Tynki maszynowe cem-wap. 21zl, wylewki 33zl - ceny brutto. Przy "recznej" robocie policzyli - tynki 29zl, a wylewki 47zl.

----------


## Jumanji

U nas przyszedł czas na dach  :smile:  Drewno właśnie przyjechało  :smile: 
Czy ktoś może polecić dobrego dekarza? (dom budujemy w Rudzie Śląskiej).
Będę wdzięczna za namiary.

----------


## [email protected]

a u nas wielkie szalowanie :wink:  stropu i schody :smile:  mam nadzieję,że coś z tego wyjdzie :wink:  
W nast tygodniu mają zalewać strop. a potem wezmą się chyba za dach- już nie mogę się doczekać kiedy domek bedzie gotowy :wink:  aaaa i czy u was też ciągle ciągle były dodatkowe wydatki?? czy tylko u nas ciągle czegoś brakuje :wink:

----------


## slavik

> aaaa i czy u was też ciągle ciągle były dodatkowe wydatki?? czy tylko u nas ciągle czegoś brakuje


Przyzwyczaj się :wink:  Tak jest zawsze, i tak będzie już do końca budowy  :big grin:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Przyzwyczaj się Tak jest zawsze, i tak będzie już do końca budowy


A nawet jeszcze dłużej ..................... :big grin:

----------


## pan Żubr

> a u nas wielkie szalowanie stropu i schody mam nadzieję,że coś z tego wyjdzie 
> W nast tygodniu mają zalewać strop. a potem wezmą się chyba za dach- już nie mogę się doczekać kiedy domek bedzie gotowy aaaa i czy u was też ciągle ciągle były dodatkowe wydatki?? czy tylko u nas ciągle czegoś brakuje


sprawdzaj wydatki z tym co jest wykorzystane na budowie, bo może budujesz dwa domy...  :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

A mnie dziś Zakłady Komunalne podłączyły wodę  :Lol:  skończy się kombinowanie pożyczanie, proszenie.

----------


## [email protected]

Pan Żubr tak jak teraz to ja nigdy nie sprawdzałam wydatków :wink:  


Kupiecjudex ah to pozazdrościć bo mi dziś się już odechciało zmieniać miejsce zamieszkania - na nasz nowy domek. Część drogi dojazdowej do naszej działki prowadzi przez drogę gminną a część naszą drogą prywatną. Wczoraj zakupiliśmy szlakę w celu utwardzenia drogi  mąż ją rozwoził całusi Boży dzień. a dziś nasz sąsiad który bardzo lubi nas "zaczepiać" zapytał dlaczego nie zapytaliśmy go o zgodę :sad:   mimo ze rozłożyliśmy na naszej prywatnej drodze. Szczerze?? mam już dość :sad:  ciągle coś wymyśla. ot stwierdził, że tam będzie chodnik hehe dobre gmina drogi nie moze utwardzić a dopiero chodnik poloży.  A wszystko dlatego, że ma wjazd od naszej drogi źle usytuowany. Dodatkowo mam pytanie czy u was w drodze przy działce są zasuwy /wcinki do wody na wysokości drogi czy jakoś znacznie niżej?????

----------


## kupiecjudex

Nie wiem czy o to pytasz, ale u mnie "wcinka", czyli podłączenie jest w drodze gminnej, tam jest założona taka ala studzienka z możliwością zakręcenia wody takim długim "wichajstrem"  :smile:  od tego miejsca idzie rura do mnie do budynku.

----------


## pukul

> Kupiecjudex ah to pozazdrościć bo mi dziś się już odechciało zmieniać miejsce zamieszkania - na nasz nowy domek. Część drogi dojazdowej do naszej działki prowadzi przez drogę gminną a część naszą drogą prywatną. Wczoraj zakupiliśmy szlakę w celu utwardzenia drogi  mąż ją rozwoził całusi Boży dzień. a dziś nasz sąsiad który bardzo lubi nas "zaczepiać" zapytał dlaczego nie zapytaliśmy go o zgodę  mimo ze rozłożyliśmy na naszej prywatnej drodze. Szczerze?? mam już dość ciągle coś wymyśla. ot stwierdził, że tam będzie chodnik hehe dobre gmina drogi nie moze utwardzić a dopiero chodnik poloży.  A wszystko dlatego, że ma wjazd od naszej drogi źle usytuowany. Dodatkowo mam pytanie czy u was w drodze przy działce są zasuwy /wcinki do wody na wysokości drogi czy jakoś znacznie niżej?????


współczuje... mój nie lepszy... wkurzył się że zakładam oczyszczalnie a nie szambo jak "wszyscy normalni ludzie" a ponieważ miałam od niego wodę (za ciężkie pieniądze) to mi ją zakręcił. panowie robiący ogrodzenie w jednym miejscu się pomylili i zamiast lekko na skos dali ogrodzenie prosto i weszło 12 cm na jego działkę (podkreślę - jedno przęsło dalej już było ok - działka jest lekko po skosie na granicy z nim). zanim ja przyjechałam, słupki zalali. na drugi dzień było kucie i przestawianie... co nie było łatwe - dziura pod słupkiem zrobiła się ogromna... i trawkę mu musiałam posiać bo "nasi" fachowcy mu ją zniszczyli (trawka=chwasty)

----------


## autorus

No nie wiem, na razie moi sasiedzi sa lux  :Smile:   zero problemu. Jak skoncze to koniecznie ich zaprosze na parapetowke  :Smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Nie wiem czy o to pytasz, ale u mnie "wcinka", czyli podłączenie jest w drodze gminnej, tam jest założona taka ala studzienka z możliwością zakręcenia wody takim długim "wichajstrem"  od tego miejsca idzie rura do mnie do budynku.


Jezeli o to idzie, to taka studzienke zrobili nam na naszej dzialce (podobno takie przepisy).

----------


## nita83

aż strach takich sąsiadów mieć za płotem, się wszystkiego odechciewa, nie wiem skąd się tacy ludzie biorą

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Jezeli o to idzie, to taka studzienke zrobili nam na naszej dzialce (podobno takie przepisy).


To wychodzi że wszędzie są różne przepisy  :big grin:  wodociąg gminny jest w drodze od tego miejsca jest podłączenie do budynku tu jest wcinka i rura do budynku w tym miejsu jest studzienka gdzie można odciąć wodę.
To u Ciebie albo rura gminna idzie w działce albo w połowie podłączenia zrobili wcinkę i zawór odcinajacy, to drugie raczej dziwne.
Ale to Polska cała ..... :big lol:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> współczuje... mój nie lepszy... wkurzył się że zakładam oczyszczalnie a nie szambo jak "wszyscy normalni ludzie" a ponieważ miałam od niego wodę (za ciężkie pieniądze) to mi ją zakręcił. panowie robiący ogrodzenie w jednym miejscu się pomylili i zamiast lekko na skos dali ogrodzenie prosto i weszło 12 cm na jego działkę (podkreślę - jedno przęsło dalej już było ok - działka jest lekko po skosie na granicy z nim). zanim ja przyjechałam, słupki zalali. na drugi dzień było kucie i przestawianie... co nie było łatwe - dziura pod słupkiem zrobiła się ogromna... i trawkę mu musiałam posiać bo "nasi" fachowcy mu ją zniszczyli (trawka=chwasty)


W nocy sikaj mu na tuje!!!!  :big grin:  :big lol:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> To wychodzi że wszędzie są różne przepisy  wodociąg gminny jest w drodze od tego miejsca jest podłączenie do budynku tu jest wcinka i rura do budynku w tym miejsu jest studzienka gdzie można odciąć wodę.
> To u Ciebie albo rura gminna idzie w działce albo w połowie podłączenia zrobili wcinkę i zawór odcinajacy, to drugie raczej dziwne.
> Ale to Polska cała .....


Rury i studzienki ida po wszystkich ponizszych dzialkach i mojej oczywiscie (w drodze nic nie ma) - powiedzieli w wodociagach, ze teraz kopie sie na dzielce inwestora, a nie gminnej...
Teraz jada z pradem i tez po prywatnym terenie - 80cm od wody czyli jeszcze bardziej w glab dzialki...

----------


## rafus12

U mnie jak u wiekoszosci "wcinka" i studzienka jest w pasku gminnym przy drodze.

----------


## Basia i Józek

Dzień dobry, mamy do sprzedania projekt domu w bergamotkach G2 (lustrzane odbicie). Projekt był zakupiony w Archonie, jest orginalny i zapieczętowany. Cena 1300 zł. Możliwość wysłania zdjęć na e-mail. Tel. 696479423 lub e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## aksuda

u nas biało , zasypało na maxa zastanawiam się czy czasem choinki nie ubrać to przynajmniej Mikołaj nas odwiedzi , bo zając w takim śniegu nie da rady :wink:

----------


## pukul

> u nas biało , zasypało na maxa zastanawiam się czy czasem choinki nie ubrać to przynajmniej Mikołaj nas odwiedzi , bo zając w takim śniegu nie da rady


u mnie tak samo.... aż płakać się chce. kupiłam nasionka, poradnik początkującego działkowca i lipa!

----------


## aksuda

w poradniki też się zaopatrzyłam ale cóż chyba trzeba się jeszcze wstrzymać  :sad:   aby do wiosny :big grin:

----------


## PiotrusRadom

Zimno jak cholera a chłopaki łacą garaż i mieszkanie, jutro leci rynna i obróbka :wink: 

Panowie i Panie, czy jest gdzieś w projekcie ile powinno być tynków z założenia projektu :wink:  powierzchnia pod wylewkę jest a reszty brak lub nie wiem jak to jest oznaczone:|

----------


## maggs1

> Zimno jak cholera a chłopaki łacą garaż i mieszkanie, jutro leci rynna i obróbka
> 
> Panowie i Panie, czy jest gdzieś w projekcie ile powinno być tynków z założenia projektu powierzchnia pod wylewkę jest a reszty brak lub nie wiem jak to jest oznaczone:|


Do powierzchni pod wylewkę dodaj powierzchnię ścian i masz ilość tynków, ale są od tego odstępstwa  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Marcin i Agata

Witam zna ktoś dobrą i sprawdzoną ekipę do prac wykończeniowych z rejonu Lubelszczyzny i Siedlec.  Jeśli posiada ktoś kontakty proszę o informacje.

----------


## arek-1

Podaj  o jaką ekipę Ci chodzi

----------


## maggs1

Życzę wszystkim Wesołych Świąt.

----------


## aksuda

wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji Świąt
My przerwę w budowaniu wykorzystujemy na relaks i korzystamy z ostatnich śnieżnych dni na pięknych stokach polskich gór jest superrrrrrr :roll eyes:

----------


## ewastudio1

[QUOTE=aksuda;5905818]wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji Świąt
My przerwę w budowaniu wykorzystujemy na relaks i korzystamy z ostatnich śnieżnych dni na pięknych stokach polskich gór jest superrrrrrr:rolle. Zazdroszcze  :Smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

Niechcacy to zrobilam ...

----------


## Arturo72

> Niechcacy to zrobilam ...


Już się nie tłumacz  :wink:

----------


## ewastudio1

Dawno mnie tutaj nie bylo i troszke zatesknilam za wami .Po czesci przytocze na jakim etapie jestesmy ,hydraulika juz jest teraz jestem na etapie elektryki  i zaczely sie schody ,przez duze S  :Smile:  Chodzi o kuchnie ,zrobilam projekt kuchni i nie jestem zadowolona co do rozmieszczenia poszczegulnych urzadzen i szafek a musze wiedziec, gdzie bedzie np kuchnia moze podpowiecie mi jakie ustawienie bedzie korzystne i funkcjonalne bo osoba ktora sie tym zajela chyba pomylila stanowiska zero wkladu i zaangazowania w to co robi ... kuchnia ma okolo 13 m

----------


## ewastudio1

> Już się nie tłumacz


 :Smile:

----------


## ewastudio1

Spicie juz  :Smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Dawno mnie tutaj nie bylo i troszke zatesknilam za wami .Po czesci przytocze na jakim etapie jestesmy ,hydraulika juz jest teraz jestem na etapie elektryki  i zaczely sie schody ,przez duze S  Chodzi o kuchnie ,zrobilam projekt kuchni i nie jestem zadowolona co do rozmieszczenia poszczegulnych urzadzen i szafek a musze wiedziec, gdzie bedzie np kuchnia moze podpowiecie mi jakie ustawienie bedzie korzystne i funkcjonalne bo osoba ktora sie tym zajela chyba pomylila stanowiska zero wkladu i zaangazowania w to co robi ... kuchnia ma okolo 13 m


Kochana, do nas jutro wchodzi elektryk i tez mam problem z kuchnia...dalej nic nie wiem  :sad: , np. w salonie nie wiemy gdzie bedzie telewizor i robimy "podpiecie" na dwoch scianach - jakas normalnie masakra.

----------


## nita83

za to potem bedzie mozliwosc przemeblowania  :smile:

----------


## aksuda

chwile relaksu zbyt szybko mijają  :sad:  trzeba było się szybko przestawić i wrócić do rzeczywistości , czyli nasza kochana budowa i szara rzeczywistość  :yes: 
widzę ,że jestem na podobnym etapie , od jutra zaczynamy robić elektrykę i mam ten sam problem gdzie i co poustawiać  :yes:  co do kuchni to ogólny zarys mam więc tu będzie z górki ale pozostałe pomieszczenia masakra :sad:

----------


## ewastudio1

> chwile relaksu zbyt szybko mijają  trzeba było się szybko przestawić i wrócić do rzeczywistości , czyli nasza kochana budowa i szara rzeczywistość 
> widzę ,że jestem na podobnym etapie , od jutra zaczynamy robić elektrykę i mam ten sam problem gdzie i co poustawiać  co do kuchni to ogólny zarys mam więc tu będzie z górki ale pozostałe pomieszczenia masakra


Dla mnie kuchnia jest priorytetem i chcialabym nie zrobic pomylek ale wiem ze to jest nieuniknione

----------


## Budowa2012

U nas okna skończyli montować w poniedziałek, a elektrycy wchodzą dziś. Przez pogodę już mamy 9 dni opóźnienia...jeśli chodzi o kuchnie, to udało mi sie w miarę wszystko rozplanowac. I mam nadzieje, ze po perypetiach ze stanem surowym, teraz pójdzie lepiej

----------


## aksuda

no to ustaliliśmy rozmieszczenie elektryki ilość kontaktów mnie przeraża  :yes:  jak dobrze pójdzie to za dwa tygodnie ruszmy z tynkami teraz wybieramy parapety  :bash:

----------


## lotnik

> min to 30cm, ale ja bym dał więcej.


Pytanie jak i odpowiedz bardzo malo precyzyjne.
Trzeba patrzec na parametry cieplne welny a nie tylko cene  grubosc. Lepszej welny mozna dac znacznie mniej niz gorsze a efekt cieplny bedzie taki sam. Tym sposobem mniej sie napracujemy, mniej pojdzie wieszakow i bedzie wiecej miejsca na poddaszu

----------


## marta&robert

:welcome: 
Witajcie!
Chcę się przywitać po kolejnej długiej przerwie. Jednocześnie - kurcze - chylę czoła! Widzę, że trzon wątku bez zmian po tylu miesiącach! Skąd Wy macie czas na pisanie?!  :cool: 
...ja nie mam czasu być tu stale, ale bez forum trudno zbudować dom, jednak. Więc wpadłam, bo potrzebuję pomocy.
 Dekarze właśnie kończą dach i jesteśmy na etapie wyboru okien. Właściwie prawie już je wybraliśmy - miały być okna MS Tytanowe termo. Ta firma robiła mi już wycenę prawie rok temu i byłam pewna, że parametry okien, jakie mi wtedy podali były na poziomie U=0,6 do 0,8 (U okna). Gdy dziś poprosiłam o parametry okazało się, że to raczej 0,8 do 1,0. Jestem zdegustowana i skonsternowana. Do tego cena wcale nie jest fajna (za okna do całego domu - większość fix-ów - 25,500 zł + 2,5 tys za montaż na taśmy). Chcieliśmy montować okna w warstwie ocieplenia, ale u nich taki montaż kosztuje ok 12 tys (!!), więc to zupełnie bez sensu.
Sama nie wiem co myśleć. 
Jako konkurencyjną rozważam ofertę okien na profilach veka alphaline 90. Parametry są nieco lepsze, cena nieco wyższa. 
Proszę, pomóżcie mi zebrać myśli i fakty. Jaki współczynniki przenikania ciepła dla okien to wynik przeciętny, a jaki bardzo dobry? Jaką firmę możecie polecić za rozsądne pieniądze (czy np schucco będzie lepsze?), i jak z U dla bramy garażowej i drzwi zewnętrznych - jakie wartośći powinny mieć w domu energooszczędnym?
I co myślicie o montażu w warstwie ocieplenia? Czy da się to zrobić taniej? Czy da się samemu? I czy kotwy naprawdę kosztują po 30zł/ szt?

Z góry bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź!

I jeszcze raz wszystkich Was serdecznie witam!  :bye:

----------


## [email protected]

noo to ja się też pochwalę w końcu chyba wiosna przyszła. 
u nas dużo się dzieje bo w czerwcu urodzi nam się córeczka wiec zbieramy wyprawkę :wink:  
w środę zalali strop a dziś już murowali ścianki na poddaszu- dobrze, że deszczyk pada bo bynajmniej ominie nas polewanie stropu.
cieśla już wystrugał ozdobne elementy drzewne wystające spod dachu no i mieli dziś zalewać wieniec, ale jednym nie opłaca się jechać z 2 m3 betonu, drudzy mają kolejki i dopiero we wtorek mogą a trzecia betoniarnia ma popsutą gruchę :sad:  i stoimy :sad:

----------


## cronin

*marta&robert*
pierwotnie zapewne podali Ci U dla szyby, nie dla całego okna (taki wabik dla inwestora  :smile:  ), następnym razem poproś o przeliczenie u dla każdego okna osobno (ta druga wartość którą podajesz jest dużo bardziej realna). Ja mam montaż okien na kotwach jb-d za 4 tys. (12 okien w tym 2 fixy). Profil schuco Si82 (u między 0,8 - 0,9, to zależy od wielkości okna). Przy domach energooszczędnych U dla drzwi zewn. powinno być k. 1 (poniżej to już dla pasywnych), U dla bramy garażowej to raczej fikcja, całe ciepło i tak wypuszczasz otwierając bramę.

----------


## nita83

*marta , panda* fajnie że znowu się odzywacie , cieszę się z Wami z Waszych postępów postępów, dla mnie wybieranie okien to była droga przez mękę

----------


## ewastudio1

> *marta , panda* fajnie że znowu się odzywacie , cieszę się z Wami z Waszych postępów postępów, dla mnie wybieranie okien to była droga przez mękę


Ja nie miałam aż takiego problemu z wyborem choć już byłam skłonna zmienić kolor okien na szare w ostatniej chwili ale zostało przy pierwszej wersji są ciemne i nie żałuję decyzji

----------


## marta&robert

*nita83* witaj!  :smile:  
*cronin*, nie, podawali parametry dla każdego okna i jestem pewna, że były lepsze niż teraz. Nie wiem, czy to nie przez ramkę swiss spacer - byc może nie uwzględnili jej teraz, albo jeszcze innego szczegółu? Tak czy owak przedstawiciel nam sie nie podoba, robią problemy..
Byłam dziś w firmie amb Jędraszek, która robi na profilach Veka. Wszystko ok... tylko wykonanie okna mi się nie podoba. Tylko... Okno wygląda jak "blokowe", a nasze od środka będą białe więc zależy mi by to był ładny biały. Podobno właśnie MS robi na bielszych i ładniejszych profilach (Salamander).
Wysłałam jeszcze dzisiaj trzy prośby o wycenę. Do Jezierskiego i przedstawiciela schucco. Zobaczymy....

Póki co jutro dach będzie skończony. To wrzucę fotkę.  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

dajcie fotki Waszych dachówek z pełnymi nazwami, może mnie zainspirujecie bo nie mam zielonego pojęcia jaką i co wybrać
zastanawialiśmy się nad Koramic alegra 9 ale nie wiem :sad:  nie wiem nie wiem nic nie wiem. Wiecie co?? tak sie cieszyłam na budowę domu ale teraz to jeden wielki STRES!!!!

----------


## lotnik

Jak kupisz Koramica Wienerbergera to sprawdz dokładnie przy rozładunku czy nie masz obtartej angoby przez zamki dachówek. Nie daj sobie wmówic ze czerwone obtarcia sie zmyja po deszczu tylko nie odbieraj transportu. Ja niestety będę się chyba sądził z nimi.

----------


## dusiaka

> dajcie fotki Waszych dachówek z pełnymi nazwami, może mnie zainspirujecie bo nie mam zielonego pojęcia jaką i co wybrać


Nelskamp, Nibra F7, stara czerń angobowana, dachówka wielkoformatowa - na m2 wchodzi tylko 7 szt:

----------


## [email protected]

Witajcie 
wieniec wylany co prawda betoniarnia przywiozła beton  ale bez pompy i chłopaki 2,5 m3 ponosili na górę :wink:  całą noc nie spałam myśląc, że to będzie trwało wieczność a oni o 13:00 skończyli swoją pracę  :wink:  :wink:  jupi

DUSIAKA jaka cena za m2 wyszła tej dachówki??? (kolorek super) 

Ile płaciliście za położenie dachówki, czy 20 zł za m2 to dużo czy mało???????

----------


## [email protected]

aaa i jeszcze jedno
mieliście kontrole z banku po wypłacie ostatniej transzy?? czy już tylko wystarczył dokument odbioru domu???
poza tym pytanie (mamy kredyt podzielony na 2 transze) jak mieliście kontrole po pierwszej transzy to co sprawdzał kontrolujący?? pozmienialiśmy okna (wielkość) poprzesuwaliśmy kilka ścianek działowych i zamierzamy na strychu zrobić kilka ścianek działowych ale mamy obawy, że ktoś może nam to zakwestionować.

----------


## dusiaka

> DUSIAKA jaka cena za m2 wyszła tej dachówki??? (kolorek super) 
> Ile płaciliście za położenie dachówki, czy 20 zł za m2 to dużo czy mało???????


*panda* - wiadomo, że dach, to nie tylko dachówka. Dochodzą gąsiory,dachówki początkowe, końcowe, orynnowanie, łaty, okno - wyłaz, etc.
W sumie materiał wyniósł 21 tys, przy 240 m dachu, to daje średnio 87,5 pln/m2.
Robocizna dekarza 10 tys, więc za metr wyszło koło 40 pln.

Nie wiem, czy mnie pytasz, ale jeśli tak- nie miałam kontroli z Banku po zakończeniu budowy. Do Banku zaniosłam potwierdzenie zakończenia budowy i odbioru.
Człowiek z banku przed wypłatą drugiej transzy nie sprawdzał żadnych wymiarów, tylko stan prac - czy są okna, czy jest dach, ocieplenie stropu. 
Zakwestionować może kier-bud, chyba, że zmiany były wprowadzone w trakcie budowy do projektu i zatwierdzone przez architekta. Wyjątkiem są zmiany nieistotne.Lepiej zawsze kierownika budowy dopytać.
No i czekając na odbiór domu może się przydarzyć kontrola z inspektoratu nadzoru, ale to się ponoć bardzo rzadko zdarza.

----------


## marta&robert

U nas już od wczoraj skończony dach, więc mamy SSO.  :big lol:  

*Panda* u nas jest MONZA PLUS z Robena, kolor czarno-brązowy (chyba nazywa się tobago - nie jestem pewna na 100%). Jest bardzo ładna - moim zdaniem - a cena korzystna. Niestety nie mogę dodać zdjęcia.  :sad:

----------


## nita83

gratulacje!!

----------


## autorus

Ja zaszalowałem drzwi do garażu dopiero. 



Czekam na betoniarkę.

----------


## marta&robert

*nita83* dzięki!  :smile:  

*autorus* chylę czoła! Że sam to zaszalowałeś... podziwiam.  :yes:  My mamy tylko dwa malutkie łuczki - okna i dwa większe na tarasie i mocno byłam ciekawa jak to w ogóle można zrobić. 

 A ja nadal magluję okna... Wczoraj byłam w firmie OKNA MRÓZ która montuje schucco. Powiem Wam, że gdy zobaczyłam te okna na żywo, to mi dech zaparło. Sa naprawdę piękne i nie da się ich porównać z żadnymi, które widziałam dotąd (rónież z żadnymi zamontowanymi w jakimkolwiek domu). Do tego mają ekspozycję, na której są zamontowane całe okna w murze dla pokazania montażu warstwowego, w warstwie ocieplenia itp. Nie powiem, pełen profesjonalizm rzeczywiście. Obsługa też bardzo fachowa i miła, siedziałam tam chyba ze trzy godziny wczoraj.
 I dostałam wycenę na profilu schucco CT70 (profil 5-komorowy) okna otwierane, na Si82 (6 komorowy) wszystkie fixy (tak pan sam zaproponował, żeby było ekonomicznie i ciepło zarazem), w obustronnym kolorze, z montażem trzywarstwowym illbruck i wyszła cena prawie ta sama (500zł mniej) niż za MS okna Thermo, tyle że MS ze zwykłym montażem (na taśmy doliczają 2-3 tys i pytanie jak to zamontują), ale ze szprosami (szprosy ok 5 tys). Czyli praktycznie ta sama cena. Firma schucco mnie przekonuje jakością. Tak mi się zawsze kojarzyła i nie sądziłam nawet, że mogę mieć takie okna. I dają 7 i 10 lat gwarancji. To o czyms świadczy.
No i byłam taka zachwycona wczoraj, a dziś policzyłam sobie współczynniki i wyszło mi, że sumarycznie są gorsze niż w MS i w abm Jędraszek. Tylko zastanawiam się, czy mój sposób liczenia ma sens. Dodałam sobie po prostu wszystkie wartości dla każdego okna i podzieliłam przez liczbę okien. Okna schucco wychodzą 1,02 a tamte pozostałe 0,92. Tylko najgorsze współczynniki mają 4 małe okienka, a największe okna mają Uw=0,96. Więc ile ciepła ucieka przez te małe okna z gorszym współczynnikiem...? Czy w ogóle jest się o co bić? Chyba nie warto dopłacać 2 tys do profili 6-komorowych w tych 4 okienkach...
wydaje mi się, że osiągnęłam kompromis między ceną a jakością (parametrami). Chyba ważniejszy jest dobry profil niż gorszy z lepszym (ciut) współczynnikiem? Tym bardziej tak myślę, że pan mi powiedział, że schucco nie stosuje żadnych przekładek termicznych, a pozostałe firmy tak, i że te przekładki za ileś lat stracą swoje właściwości, bo tworzywo się niszczy zwyczajnie. Jakiś jest w tym sens... Męczą mnie tylko te współczynniki, tylko czy wobec pozostałych zalet warto kruszyć kopie o te 0,1 na całym domu (na wszystkich oknach)?
Dzięki z góry za uwagi!

----------


## [email protected]

U nas dziś był Pan do pomiaru bramy garażowej firmy Interflex- dziś wieczorem ma paść "cena" ciekawe co nam zaproponują, Wczoraj wycenili bramę Wiśniowski 3600 zł. oraz Hormann 4100zł. Przyznam, że trochę dużo- oczywiście ceny z montażem. Chyba nie możemy sobie pozwolić na takie luksusy :sad:  
Poza tym dziś już chyba jedziemy do ostatniego składu- hurtowni jeszcze szukać tej pięknej, jedynej dachówki- ale już tracę nadzieję, że uda się to wszystko poukładać w całość. 
Temat okien i współczynników to w ogóle dla mnie czarna magia :sad:

----------


## nita83

okna schucco sa bardzo chwalone  :smile:  sama chętnie bym je wzieła, ale niestety cenowo się nie zmieściliśmy

----------


## aksuda

my założyliśmy schucco jesienią, jak na razie sprawują się dobrze :yes:

----------


## mkslonik

* marta&robert
* ja mam również okna zamówione w firmie mróz i w mojej ocenie bardzo fachowa obsługa i jakość oferowanych produktów świetna.

----------


## marta&robert

Dzięki za dobre słowa o oknach.  :smile:  Dziś podpisaliśmy umowę na okna schucco od firmy mróz, a raczej pan mąż podpisał, bo ja już nie mogłam tak długo siedzieć w firmie. Nie wiem więc nawet jeszcze jakie wynegocjował warunki, ale sądząc po głosie to lepsze od moich....  :wink:  *
nita*  ja też wcześniej nie brałam ich pod uwagę, ale naprawdę wyszły nam w tej samej cenie co MS Okna. I co abm Jędraszek. A jakość jest nie do porównania. My założyliśmy, że ściany, dach, okna - mają być jak najlepsze (na jakie nas w miarę stać). Lepszą kanapę mogę sobie kupić za dwa lata albo za pięć. 
*panda* pan od okien bardzo mi odradzał bramę Wiśniowski. Podobno w górach, gdzie jest rzadka zabudowa, zdarzają się kradzieże tych bram z powstających domów - tak są łatwe do zdemontowania od zewnątrz. Też miałam wziąć ich bramę i nie zamierzałam się akurat nad tym "rozczulać". Ale trochę się dałam przkonać, że lepiej dołożyć teraz niż za 5 lat wymieniać bramę, czy - w co prędzej uwierzę - naprawiać. Nas namawiają na bramę firmy KRISPOL. Nigdy o tej firmie nie słyszałam, a ponoć są świetni, porównywalni z Hormanem, a nawet w niektórych aspektach lepsi. Krispol ma teraz promocję do końca miesiąca. Może warto sprawdzić? Choć tanio też raczej nie będzie. Ale jak już płacić, to za to za co warto. Tak myślę. A co do dachówek - wrzucam moje zdjęcia.  :smile: 

  

 ...i  linki, bo nie wiem dlaczego zdjęć nie można powiększyć.  :big tongue: 

http://imageshack.us/a/img805/3695/obraz010uu.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img6/6986/obraz008hh.jpg

----------


## mkslonik

Ja wziąłem krispola również od nich do tego tez rolety zewnętrzne. Czytałem o bramach i krispol całkiem dobrze wypada

----------


## pan Żubr

marta&robert, nie wiem czy dobrze myślę, ale nie dali Wam ocieplenia między tymi daszkami nad oknami na parterze a ścianą... (1. zdjęcie)

----------


## pan Żubr

...a powinni

----------


## marta&robert

No nie dali - zostawi miejsce na ocieplenie, i będzie zrobione razem z całą ścianą. Inaczej się chyba nie da.

----------


## [email protected]

Magda i Robert jaka nazwa tej dachówki???? i jaki producent?? wygląda ślicznie
Ma z Was ktoś bramę garażową  INTERFLEX?? chciałabym poznać opinie.

----------


## marta&robert

*Panda* to jest Monza Plus kolor Tobago z Robena  :smile:  Dachówka jest dość dużych rozmiarów, więc na nieskomlikowane dachy wychodzi ekonomicznie. Mogę Ci jeszcze przesłać zdjęcie czarnej - mój brat ma taką na dachu.

----------


## kater-acme

masz na poprzedniej stronie - Roben Monza Tobago - tylko nie wiem czy to angoba czy glazura; ale podejrzewam, że angoba, bo glazura przy takim niebie to by błyskała 100 x bardziej
Monza jest b przystępna cenowo, ogólnie chwalona i popularna, u mnie też pewnie zagości  :wink: 

edit, spóźniłem o ułamki sekund  :wink:  

marta&robert - napisz czy to glazura czy angoba?

----------


## marta&robert

Nie, to nie jest angoba. A błyszczy "jak złoto"  :wink:  - widać to na zdjęciu z boku.

Poradźcie mi proszę w sprawie drzwi wejściowych. W sprawie bramy mąż dał się przekonać na tę z Krispola. Oglądał ją z bliska, wie na co ma patrzeć - więc ok. Będziemy ją mieć za 3900zł, a Wiśniowskiego wycenili na 3500zł więc różnica jest naprawdę nikł. w cenie. Ale nie wiem co z drzwiami. Jak mi wczoraj pan z salonu okien "zasunął" ceną 5 tys za drewniane i 7 tys za auluminiowe, to się mało nie przewróciłam. Myślałam, że drzwi to za 3,5 tys można kupić dobre...  :sad:  Ale dobre to mam na myśli ciepłe.

----------


## [email protected]

słuchajcie wycenil nam Pan okna w wycenie jest U 1,1  to dużo czy mało tzn pewnie beznadzieja co????bo cena za okna wyszła 11 tyś. zł ale niestety koszta nas tak przerosły, że z dwojga złego będziemy musieli się zgodzić. 


A i jeszcze jedno pytanie wycenili nad dziś dachówkę Koramic Allegra 9 naturalna czerwień angoba 17 100 netto za 280 m2 dachu. Jak sądzicie brać czy nie???

----------


## [email protected]

aha a czy ktoś z Was zna bądz ma okna Veka Swingline na okucia winkhaus??

----------


## marta&robert

*panda * U=1,1 jest wynikiem dobrym lub złym - zależy U czego i zależy jakich wyników oczekujesz. Samo U szyby niewiele mówi, ważne jaką wartość ma współczynnik dla całego okna. Szybę U=1 można zamontować w profilu 6-komorowym, lub w najprostszym - moi rodzice mają takie w domku zbudowanym 15 lat temu, a nie stawiali na energooszczędność. A U okna (Uw) = 1,1 to wynik bardzo dobry. Pytaj o U okna, bo to jest paramter, który coś mówi. I jeśli parametry mają dla Ciebie znaczenie poproś, by Ci podali dla każdego okna, a nie przykładowy parametr okna referencyjnego.
Okucia Winkhaus są podobno bardzo dobre. Montują je też w profilach schucco. A Veka - z tego co wiem - produkuje dobre profile. O tym konkretnym nic nie wiem.

----------


## [email protected]

W temacie tego U  (cokolwiek to jest) 

1.Typ: SW okno (s80) u.czarna, kolor: 1xorzech
Słupki pionowe: 1 x 102.249.0
1.Typ okuć: activPilot RU, kolor okuć: 1x brąz
Szklenie: 4T-16-4 (Ug=1,1)
2.Typ okuć: activPilot R, kolor okuć: 1x brąz
Szklenie: 4T-16-4 (Ug=1,1)
Profile łączące 1 typu 110.000

----------


## aksuda

[[email protected]
Ma z Was ktoś bramę garażową  INTERFLEX?? chciałabym poznać opinie.[/QUOTE]
My mamy i jak na razie to mam same zalety , ciepła , cicha , rolki łożyskowane , bardo dobrze przylega do uszczelek i wygląda ładnie..

----------


## [email protected]

Mam do Was pytanko w związku z musem cięcia kosztów powiedzcie czy lepiej wybrać dachówkę cementową czy blachodachowkę??? niestety na ceramiczną nie możemy sobie pozwolić. 
Dodatkowo dajcie znać czy stosowaliście membranę czy deskowany dach i papę????? 
(szukamy oszczędności i zastanawiamy się czy zrezygnować z deskowania w zamian na membranę)

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Panda, raz: w ramach oszczednosci dalismy folie zamiast pelnego deskowania, dwa: tez myslelismy o dachowce cementowej, ale okazalo sie, ze nie ma zadnej roznicy w cenie za calosc za dach w stosunku do dachowki ceramicznej (blachy w ogole nie bralismy pod uwage). Dach 273m2, czterospadowy, kat 25stopni - Roben monza plus antracyt angoba - 15800 brutto (w tym folia i cala reszta).

----------


## Arturo72

> Panda, raz: w ramach oszczednosci dalismy folie zamiast pelnego deskowania, dwa: tez myslelismy o dachowce cementowej, ale okazalo sie, ze nie ma zadnej roznicy w cenie za calosc za dach w stosunku do dachowki ceramicznej (blachy w ogole nie bralismy pod uwage). Dach 273m2, czterospadowy, kat 25stopni - Roben monza plus antracyt angoba - 15800 brutto (w tym folia i cala reszta).


Dokladnie tak,zauważyłem,ze panda68... rzuca się na drogie firmy i rozwiązania a po oczywistej drogiej wycenie chcę wchodzić w tani badziew.
Deskowanie jest dla bogatych,Koramic podobnie ale czemu przez takie rzeczy trzeba rezygnować z czegoś dobrego na poczet badziewnej blachodachówki ?
Są firmy oferujące dachówkę ceramiczną w dobrej cenie,z membranami i wszystkimi materiałami budowlanymi jest podobnie,są drogie firmy jak i zdecydowanie tańsze ale na pewno nie gorsze.

----------


## [email protected]

ewa17 kraków no to ja już nic nie rozumiem u nas dach 280 m2 dachówka niby w promocyjnej cenie bo nawet na wszystkich ulotkach Koramic naturalna czerwień angoba i wycena dachu na 17100 netto, Koramic czarna szlachetna (czy jakaś tam- juz nie pamietam bo te nazwy wszystkie mi się mieszają) 18600 zł!!! to ja juz nie kumam gdzie wy kupujecie takie tanie pokrycie dachowe. A tą Robem Monza plus też dałam do wyceny tą czarną (czy jaką ona ma tam nazwę) to wycenili mi na ponad 19 tyś netto.  W tym tylko 3 okna dachowe!! 

Arturo72 nie wchodzę w tani badziew gdyby tak było nie dopytywałabym Was na forum. Po prostu póki co koszta nas przerosły z dachówką i szukamy rozwiązania tańszego :sad:  doszliśmy do wniosku, żeby dać membranę i zaoszczędzić a w zamian za to kupić dachówkę ceramiczną.

----------


## [email protected]

arturo72 nam wyceniki ceramiczną na 17100 netto a cementową na 13000 także 4 tyś różnicy. wiem ze to nie duzo ale mam juz za to drzwi i brame garazową :sad:

----------


## Arturo72

> arturo72 nam wyceniki ceramiczną na 17100 netto a cementową na 13000 także 4 tyś różnicy. wiem ze to nie duzo ale mam juz za to drzwi i brame garazową


Ale masz wycenę z Koramika,która jest drogą firmą.
Zbierz wyceny od innych tańszych firm,które produkują dachówkę ceramiczną i porównaj,gwarantuję,że będzie taniej.
Ja ca ceramiczną angobę na ponad 230m2 dachu płaciłem coś lekko ponad 14tys.zł,firma Tondach model stodo12.
Co do cen przeglądaj internet a nie pobliskie składy budowlane,w moim przypadku taniej było ściągnąć dachówkę z miejscowosci odległej o 400km niż 10km od budowy,z innymi materiałami budowlanymi było podobnie.
Czemu wybraliście drogie deskowanie ?

----------


## ewa72_krakow

My tez pierwsze patrzylismy na "tani" Tondach, ale po wycenach okazalo sie, ze wychodzi drozej niz Roben...bylismy w firmie, ktora specjalizuje sie tylko w dachowce (z reszta b.polecana bo porzadna i tania) i okazalo sie, ze maja ok. 3tys drozej niz "nasz" sklad budowlany, w ktorym sie zaopatrujemy (a rozmowa wyszla "ni z gruchy ni z pietruchy": ze oni tez maja dachowke  :yes: ) - wiec trzeba szukac i pytac  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

*padna* co do okien to wyraźnie piszą o U szyby. Spytaj o U okna. A co do rzeczy tanich i drogich, to się trochę zgadzam. Nam przwdstawiciel schucco wycenił okna z montażem trójwarstwowym taniej niż podłódzka firma na profilu Veka z normalnym montażem... Trzeba szukać. Rozbieżności w cenach są często kosmiczne. 

Ja mam pytanie z innej beczki: czy można coś robić w domu zanim wstawią okna? Bo do okien jeszcze dalekooooo.

----------


## plusfoto

Można ale trzeba tam nocować bo na drugi dzień może zniknąć to co zostało zrobione.

----------


## maggs1

> Mam do Was pytanko w związku z musem cięcia kosztów powiedzcie czy lepiej wybrać dachówkę cementową czy blachodachowkę??? niestety na ceramiczną nie możemy sobie pozwolić. 
> Dodatkowo dajcie znać czy stosowaliście membranę czy deskowany dach i papę????? 
> (szukamy oszczędności i zastanawiamy się czy zrezygnować z deskowania w zamian na membranę)


Witam, ja nie mam pełnego deskowania, dachówka ceramiczna, napiszę tylko, że warto szukać. Zrobiłem kilkanaście wycen na różne dachówki i padło na sirius 13 (taka dachówka była w projekcie  :smile: . Warto też porozmawiać z wykonawcą. Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

Która okna bardziej byście polecili Veka czy aluplast?????

----------


## maggs1

> Która okna bardziej byście polecili Veka czy aluplast?????


Wybrałem ideal 8000, cena też odegrała ważną rolę, tłumaczę sobie, że marketing kosztuje. Ważniejszy od profilu okna jest jego montaż!

----------


## [email protected]

maggs też się nad nimi zastanawiam ale muszę poczekać na wycenę ile dopłacić 
Póki co z Veka mam takie współczynniki (kto się na tym zna niech skomentuje)
Profil 1,5
szyba 1,1
konstrukcja 1,32-1,37
rozumiem, że czym te cyfry mniejsze tym okna bardziej energooszczędne????

----------


## marta&robert

Hmm... Co to jest "konstrukcja"??  :Confused:  Czy chodzi o całe okno? Ale to by było chyba dziwne, żeby całe miało mniej niż poszczególne części. Nie wiem o co tu chodzi.  Współczynnik im mniejszy tym lepszy. Dla domu pasywnego Uw (czyli dla całego okna) powinno być mniej niż 0,8 dla energooszczędnego mniej niż 1. Ale ile to nadal "przyzwoicie" - nie wiem.

----------


## maggs1

> Hmm... Co to jest "konstrukcja"??  Czy chodzi o całe okno? Ale to by było chyba dziwne, żeby całe miało mniej niż poszczególne części. Nie wiem o co tu chodzi.  Współczynnik im mniejszy tym lepszy. Dla domu pasywnego Uw (czyli dla całego okna) powinno być mniej niż 0,8 dla energooszczędnego mniej niż 1. Ale ile to nadal "przyzwoicie" - nie wiem.


"konstrukcja" pewnie chodzi o całe okno, bo jest mniej niż profil 1,5 i więcej niż szyba 1,1.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Mam pytanie do Wszystkich, ktorzy sa juz po "hydraulice": czy zastanawialiscie sie lub pytali, jakim systemem laczone sa rurki, albo "cos tam"? Zgrzewane czy skrecane? Jeden system lepszy od drugiego (tylko ktory) - oczywiscie kazdy chwali swoje...

----------


## Arturo72

> Mam pytanie do Wszystkich, ktorzy sa juz po "hydraulice": czy zastanawialiscie sie lub pytali, jakim systemem laczone sa rurki, albo "cos tam"? Zgrzewane czy skrecane? Jeden system lepszy od drugiego (tylko ktory) - oczywiscie kazdy chwali swoje...


Wg mojego hydraulika każdy system jest dobry,jesli jest dobrze zrobiony.
Ja wybrałem pp(zgrzewany) ze względu na cenę,narazie nie narzekam.

----------


## modena

Czy ktoś z Was przechodził procedurę zamiany POŚ  drenażowej na biologiczną ( ze studnią chłonną)
Jak ta sprawa wygląda?

----------


## [email protected]

Czy ktoś montował może okna pokojowe dachowe w łazience??????? Bo te łazienkowe typowo to strasznie drogie są.

----------


## pan Żubr

> Czy ktoś montował może okna pokojowe dachowe w łazience??????? Bo te łazienkowe typowo to strasznie drogie są.


jezeli chcesz zeby ladnie wygladaly za 5 lat to do łazienki zamontuj łazienkowe, lub kup plastikowe okna dachowe. moze sa tansze

----------


## pan Żubr

> Wg mojego hydraulika każdy system jest dobry,jesli jest dobrze zrobiony.
> Ja wybrałem pp(zgrzewany) ze względu na cenę,narazie nie narzekam.


u mnie zgrzewane byly drozsze o 10%. zgrzewane sa lepsze bo rurki łączą sie na stale. skręcane połączenie jest słabsze, choć fakt - wszystko jest dobre, co jest dobrze zrobione

----------


## kater-acme

eee, no nie wiem, moje wstępne wycent na Fakro 78x140 jakieś tam średnio-niższe modele, 2 szyby, bez żadnych cyrkownych okuć i osi obrotu itd. są mniej więcej na 1000 zł za pokojowe okno i 1150 zł za łazienkowe, ceny netto oczywiście  :wink:  Velux wychodzą nieco drożej, Roto deczko taniej; oczywiście to drewno

----------


## marta&robert

> Czy ktoś montował może okna pokojowe dachowe w łazience??????? Bo te łazienkowe typowo to strasznie drogie są.


No ja właśnie zamontowałam  :smile:  Nie chodziło nawet o cenę łazienkowych, tylko o to, że takie firma FAKRO robi tylko białe, a białych nie chciałam. Ale u nas będzie rekuperacja, więc liczę, że wilgoć nie będzie "zalegać". Znajoma (właścicielka składu budowlanego) też ma zwykłe okna w swojej łazience (koncepcja pomieszczeń zmieniła się po założeniu okien) i mówi, że nic się nie dzieje.  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Ludziska, jaka grubosc posadzki na podlogowce? I czy zbroic szlichte? Siatke zatapiac?
Hydraulik cos mowil jeszcze o jakichs granulkach - zbrojeniu rozproszonym ale nie wiem o co halo.

Teraz sie chwale - w koncu tynki u mnie "sie" robia! :smile:  Opoznienie mam takie ze hey!

rafus

----------


## cronin

7 cm, raczej nie mniej (chyba że anhydryt) może być więcej. Zbrojenie rozproszone to włókna, żadne granulki (choć widziałam u kogoś wylewki anhydrytowe do których domieszano keramzyt w ramach oszczędności - do skucia właściwie). Siatka nigdy nie zaszkodzi, nawet jak nie trzeba jej dawać  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> My tez pierwsze patrzylismy na "tani" Tondach, ale po wycenach okazalo sie, ze wychodzi drozej niz Roben...bylismy w firmie, ktora specjalizuje sie tylko w dachowce (z reszta b.polecana bo porzadna i tania) i okazalo sie, ze maja ok. 3tys drozej niz "nasz" sklad budowlany, w ktorym sie zaopatrujemy (a rozmowa wyszla "ni z gruchy ni z pietruchy": ze oni tez maja dachowke ) - wiec trzeba szukac i pytac


U mnie też tondach nie był najlepszy, rupp ceramika go pokonała i leży sobie na dachu (też pobliski skład budowlany). Staram się ciąć koszty ale ceramiki nie zamieniłbym na blachodachówkę, przynajmniej na razie he he  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

Cześć!
Słuchajcie, mam pytanie do tych co już są po tynkach wewnętrznych. Czy robiliście tynki przed wylewkami czy po? Mój mąż zamierza robić je po podłogach, najpierw zrobić instalacje, potem tynki  - żeby nie kuć nowych tynków. Ale u kilku osób w dziennikach widziałam już tynki robione przed podłogą. To jak to jest? Jak to powinno być? I można tynki przed oknami?

----------


## cronin

Tynki przed wylewkami, żeby ich nie zapaskudzić, okna drewniane po tynkach i wylewkach (nie lubią wilgoci) a okna pcv przed. Płyty kartongips po mokrych pracach, wełna też. To taki standardowy porządek prac, oczywiście można go modyfikować, jeśli jest to konieczne.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Jestesmy przed tynkami i na ta chwile wszedl hydraulik, zeby "zainstalowac" wszystkie rury idace w scianach, aby potem nie kuc w nowo polozonych tynkach  :smile: . Potem tynki, podlogowka i wylewka. Pozniej sufit podwieszany (strop drewniany) i tu mam pytanie: ile najlepiej poczekac z montazem sufitu? (ile schnie taka wylewka i tynki maszynowo kladzione).

----------


## marta&robert

*cronin*, dzięki! Wynika z tego, że musimy poczekać na okna, potem tynki, potem wylewki. Ale czy wylewki można "zapaskudzić"? Tak bym chciała, żeby się działo coś konkretnego!  :bash:  

*ewa*, ale okna już macie?

----------


## [email protected]

Dziś zamówiliśmy okna :wink:  mam nadzieję, że po małych poprawkach ścian wszystko się "pomieści"  :wink:  Dachówkę zaczną kłaść od wtorku. Mam pytanko odnośnie ocieplania poddasza watą----- czy uważacie, że lepiej zrobić to po tynkach??(by wata nie "napiła" wilgoci???

----------


## rafus12

A wiec ja moge nakreslic jak to u mnie jest - najblizszy harmonogram wlasnie ukladam- u nas najpierw byly okna PVC, potem instalacje  - eletryczna, internet, TV, glosnikowa, alarmowa, piony kanalizacyjne i rozprowadzenie wody po podlogach i scianach, zamontowanie geberitow, dojscia go grzejnikow lazienkowych, rozprowadzenie spiro do rekuperacji.. Wlasnie w tej chwili robione sa tynki cementowo-wapienne z agregatu. Takie tynki schna max. 2 tygodnie. Po tynkach posadzkasz naniesie niwelatorem poziom posadzek, nastepnie hydraulik polozy folie, styropian i podlogowke. Nastepnie posadzkarz wyleje szlichte, po okolo tygodniu beda przygotowane plytki w kotlowni pod kociol gazowy. Nastepnie uruchomienie instalacji gazowej, jednoczesnie montaz docelowych drzwi wejsciowych i wtedy na zewnatrz elewacja bedzie robiona - styropian - ktory po 6 maja ma w fabryce Arbetu  podrozec wiec kupuje teraz. :bash: 
Z pytan: okna PVC mozna po tynkach ale robi sie wczesniej zeby zabezpieczyc dom.
Zeby nie paskudzic to zawsze tynki najpierw - dopiero potem posadzki, ale przed tynkami instalacje wod-kan maja byc zrobione. Co do C.O. - ja mam tylko podlogowke a to i tak przed posadzkami.

----------


## rafus12

Panda, ocieplenie poddasza PO tynkach i posadzkach i to nie od razu. Wata zawilgocona traci parametry, ale to nie ona bedzie glownym problemem. Twoj najwiekszy wrog wilgoci to regipsy - one nasaczone woda po prostu oklapna.
Moja rada - poczekaj z miesiac, dwa po tynkach i posadzkasz zanim dotkniesz temat ociepania poddasza, w tym czasie pchnij temat elewacj zewnetrznej,

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Marta&robert okna sa juz wstawione (PVC)  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

*panda*  - to jesteście o wiele lepiej zorganizowani niż my. My niestety za późno zamówiliśmy okna i mamy teraz przestój. Z drugiej strony z czego to wszystko na raz zapłacić??  :eek:  
*ewa* - tak myślałam...  :wink: 

A powiedzcie, czy montowaliście od razu alarm, żeby okien nie wynieśli? Bo my zamierzamy tego samego dnia co okna. Jakie macie doświadczenia? I czy dużo płaciliście?

----------


## rafus12

marta&robert, umow elektryka tego samego dnia co okna, powiedz mu ze chesz podlaczyc alarm, kontraktony pod wszystkie okna/drzwi. Elektryk powinien wczesniej doprowadzic prad do budynku kablem ziemnym. Razem z wstawieniem okien, drzwi i bram moze podlaczyc sam alarm, reszta elektryki moze byc robiona potem na spokojnie. Wiem co pisze bo u mnie to bylo dokladnie tak zrobione.

-rafus

----------


## [email protected]

Witajcie 

u nas w połowie maja mają być  okna a myślicie, że alarmy są "potrzebne" bo mogą okna "wynieść"????eh nie myśleliśmy o tym  :sad:  Nawet nie mamy jeszcze drzwi zamówione :sad:  a będziemy od razu montować te już "ostateczne" by rozliczyć 1 transzę. Ofoliujemy je, żeby nikt nie poniszczył. Kurcze chyba muszę się pospieszyć z tymi drzwiami. Alarm fajna sprawa ale my nie mamy prądu :wink:  wszystko ciągniemy na agregacie

----------


## [email protected]

mam do was jeszcze jedno pytanko chodzi o wentylacje w kuchni........ nasi murarze przesunęli komin wentylacyjny i wyszedł "na oknie, na poddaszu" w związku z tym do tych wentylacyjnych pustaków dołączyli rury pcv 100  zrobili "mały zakręt" i tę rurę wyprowadzą na dachu.... czy myślicie, że to "jest dobrze"??? bo murarze zapewniają, że jest ok ale ja mam obawy :sad:

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

> Dziś zamówiliśmy okna mam nadzieję, że po małych poprawkach ścian wszystko się "pomieści"  Dachówkę zaczną kłaść od wtorku. Mam pytanko odnośnie ocieplania poddasza watą----- czy uważacie, że lepiej zrobić to po tynkach??(by wata nie "napiła" wilgoci???


My kładliśmy tynki i wylewki maszynowe końcem września zeszłego roku i mąż zaczął w listopadzie kłaść wełnę i folię i totalny szok bo zaczął nam z sufitu padać "deszcz" na oko tynki wyglądały na suche a po sprawdzeniu takim aparacikiem okazały się zdecydowanie mokre - dopiero teraz kładziemy wełnę a całą zimę po prostu grzaliśmy i wietrzyliśmy - mokre tynki to temat nie do przeskoczenia bo z wełny będziesz miał kiszonkę  :sad:  
przed wełną sprawdź wilgotność tynków i wylewek

----------


## autorus

U mnie już po hydrauliku. Teraz będzie zalewanie podłóg.

----------


## marta&robert

*rufus* dzięki za odpowiedź! U nas kabel przyłączeniowy będzie ciągnął znajomy, a w domu to we własnym zakresie. 




> mam do was jeszcze jedno pytanko chodzi o wentylacje w kuchni........ nasi murarze przesunęli komin wentylacyjny i wyszedł "na oknie, na poddaszu" w związku z tym do tych wentylacyjnych pustaków dołączyli rury pcv 100  zrobili "mały zakręt" i tę rurę wyprowadzą na dachu.... czy myślicie, że to "jest dobrze"??? bo murarze zapewniają, że jest ok ale ja mam obawy


*Panda*, jak dla mnie to wygląda na niezłą fuszerkę.   :sad:   Wygięty komin nie będzie dobrze ciągnął. Nie ma siły. 




> My kładliśmy tynki i wylewki maszynowe końcem września zeszłego roku i mąż zaczął w listopadzie kłaść wełnę i folię i totalny szok bo zaczął nam z sufitu padać "deszcz" na oko tynki wyglądały na suche a po sprawdzeniu takim aparacikiem okazały się zdecydowanie mokre - dopiero teraz kładziemy wełnę a całą zimę po prostu grzaliśmy i wietrzyliśmy - mokre tynki to temat nie do przeskoczenia bo z wełny będziesz miał kiszonkę  
> przed wełną sprawdź wilgotność tynków i wylewek


 Ja cie! Nie wiedziałam o tym! Czyli trzebaby się spieszyć z tynkami! U nas w ogóle cały dom jest mokry - silikaty bardzo się "napiły" przez jesień i zimę, majster kazał się wstrzymać jak najdłużej z robieniem styropianu na zewnątrz. Jak jeszcze na to mokre tynki.... Hmm. Nie fajnie. Chcemy się wporwadzić przed zimą. Jak tylko będą podłogi i ściany. Na początku będziemy mieszkać na dole, ale tak się nia da długo (troje dzieci w jednym pokoju 10m2.)
 Jak długo schną tynki? I po jakim czasie można malować ściany?

----------


## maggs1

> *rufus* dzięki za odpowiedź! U nas kabel przyłączeniowy będzie ciągnął znajomy, a w domu to we własnym zakresie. 
> 
> 
> 
> *Panda*, jak dla mnie to wygląda na niezłą fuszerkę.    Wygięty komin nie będzie dobrze ciągnął. Nie ma siły.


Nie strasz, nie strasz  :smile:  tradycyjna wentylacja w zimie pomimo uskoków (zależy oczywiście jak dużych) będzie działać aż za dobrze, a w lecie to trzeba naprawdę dobrze zrobić wentylację tradycyjną aby w ogóle działała. Nie jestem specjalistą i warto to skonsultować z kominiarzem. Pozdrawiam
ps.przy budowie Zamku w Malborku też pewnie nie wszystko poszło gładko a stoi do tej pory  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Kier. Bud. powiedział, że wentylacja jest ok więc trochę się uspokoiłam. 

jakich firm macie membrany dachowe??

----------


## marta&robert

> Nie strasz, nie strasz  tradycyjna wentylacja w zimie pomimo uskoków (zależy oczywiście jak dużych) będzie działać aż za dobrze, a w lecie to trzeba naprawdę dobrze zrobić wentylację tradycyjną aby w ogóle działała. Nie jestem specjalistą i warto to skonsultować z kominiarzem. Pozdrawiam
> ps.przy budowie Zamku w Malborku też pewnie nie wszystko poszło gładko a stoi do tej pory


Nie zamierzałam straszyć, *maggs1.* Po prostu mieszkam w domu, gdzie wentylacja kuchenna działa bardzo słabo, mimo, że komin jest prosty. Wolałabym nie mieć krzywego. Ale skoro kier. bud. powiedział, że OK, to OK. Nie chciałam Cię stresować, *panda*.

A zamek w Malborku... hmm. Dziwny argument, *maggs*. Stoją też miliony źle zbudowanych mieszkań, w których grzyb wchodzi na ściany, okna uszczelniono gazetami i szmatami, a ściany, sufity i podłogi nie trzymają poziomu ani pionu. Ale czy to znaczy, że my też mamy sobie zbudować takie??

----------


## maggs1

> Nie zamierzałam straszyć, *maggs1.* Po prostu mieszkam w domu, gdzie wentylacja kuchenna działa bardzo słabo, mimo, że komin jest prosty. Wolałabym nie mieć krzywego. Ale skoro kier. bud. powiedział, że OK, to OK. Nie chciałam Cię stresować, *panda*.
> 
> A zamek w Malborku... hmm. Dziwny argument, *maggs*. Stoją też miliony źle zbudowanych mieszkań, w których grzyb wchodzi na ściany, okna uszczelniono gazetami i szmatami, a ściany, sufity i podłogi nie trzymają poziomu ani pionu. Ale czy to znaczy, że my też mamy sobie zbudować takie??


OK, argument z Malborkiem niedobry  :wink:  nie miałem zamiaru nikogo denerwować, po prostu z niektórymi fachowcami nie da się uniknąć błędów i niektórych nie da się prosto naprawić. Co do wentylacji to zrobiłem sobie mechaniczną, ale dopiero za jakiś czas się dowiem czy się sprawdzi  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

na pewno się sprawdzi  :smile:

----------


## marta&robert

> OK, argument z Malborkiem niedobry  nie miałem zamiaru nikogo denerwować, po prostu z niektórymi fachowcami nie da się uniknąć błędów i niektórych nie da się prosto naprawić. Co do wentylacji to zrobiłem sobie mechaniczną, ale dopiero za jakiś czas się dowiem czy się sprawdzi 
> Pozdrawiam


Też robimy mechaniczną, bo w grawitacyjną nie wierzę. Tym bardziej zmartwił mnie krzywy komin u *pandy*. 
 Rekuperację chciał zrobić mój mąż, bo ktoś tam znajomy ma i jest super. Początkowo był to dla mnie niedorzeczny pomysł i przerost formy nad treścią.  Zaczęłam zmieniać zdanie, gdy urodziły nam się dzieci i ryczały co noc, bo - jak się okazało - było im za gorąco. Tylko w listopadzie trudno było regulować temperaturę tak by było dość ciepło, ale nie sucho, i powietrze świeże... Praktycznie niemozliwe. Więc tu kaloryfer, tu nawilżacz i efekt i tak słaby. Dom, w którym mieszkamy jest tak źle wentylowany, że gdy wychodzi się na dwór uderzenie świeżego powietrza może zabić.  :wink:  A jak wracam z dworu to natychmiast opadam z sił - chce mi się tylko spać. Po prostu nie ma czym oddychać. Można oczywiście wietrzyć, a potem grzać - tylko choćby przy takiej zimie jak ostatnia wiadomo, że będzie się płacić za ogrzewanie jeszcze parę stuwek więcej. Dzięki.  :no:  Ja już teraz mam dość rachunków za ogrzewanie. A rozszczelnianie okien to też nie rozwiązanie dla mnie. Jak można oknem regulować temperaturę w nocy? Ja lubię mieć ciepło, ale chciałabym też mieć czym oddychać.
Nie wiem - być może w tym domu wentylacja jest wyjątkowo źle zrobiona. Mam nadzieję, że u nas będzie inaczej. Na pewno opowiem czy jest lepiej.

----------


## [email protected]

a co to ta mechaniczna wentylacja????

----------


## marta&robert

> a co to ta mechaniczna wentylacja????


Ty tak serio pytasz, *panda*? 
Wentylacja mechaniczna polega na tym, że powietrze nie  "wymienia" się w domu samo przez kominy, tylko jest nawiewane i wywiewane kanałami wentylacyjnymi. Nie robi się wtedy kominów wentylacyjnych w domu, tylko rurki w stropie lub pod stropem. Wentylacja mechaniczna także odzyskuje ciepło ze zużytego powietrza i ogrzewa nim to nawiewane. Nie wiem czy jasno wytłumaczyłam.  :roll eyes:   Normalna wentylacja generuje bardzo duże straty ciepła (ogrzewamy powietrze, które potem ucieka kominem), wentylacja mechaniczna odzyskuje ciepło z powietrza wywiewanego. Ale to nie ja powinnam tłumaczyć, tylko jakiś forumowy ekspert.  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Dziękuję za odp dot. wentyl. mechanicznej

mam jeszcze jedno pytanko do Was, czy zagęszczano u Was piasek pod chudziak??  u nas jest teren gliniasty na niego nasypali max 7 cm piasku i zalali chudziak ale bez zagęszczania piasku- zastanawiam się czy to nie "siądzie"??

----------


## cronin

Panda będziesz miała z tym kłopot, glina jest plastyczna, a 7 cm piasku to stanowczo za mało a jeszcze zalali tą glinę wodą. Faktycznie przy 7 cm zagęszczanie nic by nie dało, ale będzie siadać. Panowie odwalili fuszerkę totalną.

----------


## marta&robert

*panda*  nie chcę żeby znów było, że straszę, ale naprawdę ta ekipa nie wygląda na profesjonalną (delikatnie mówiąc). Tak samo z tym kominem. Ja bym się rozglądała za inną ekipą a tej nie płaciła. To jakaś masakra. Przecież oni budują dom, który ma stać kilkadziesiąt lat! Nie można na tym etapie "odpuszczać". Potem ściany Ci popękają i sufit (byle nie coś gorszego). Poza wszystkim to przecież niebezpieczne!
A kier bud co mówi, że OK?

----------


## Esiak

Wentulacja mechaniczna nie odzyskuje ciepła... tylko rekuperator dołożony do WM...

----------


## [email protected]

też mi się wydawało, że powinni to ubić ale kierownik budowy stwierdził, że podłoże jest twarde no i też faktycznie bo jak się chodziło po tym to jak po skale jakiejś takie to twarde było a piasku dali 7 cm bo więcej nie trzeba było podnosić. 
Co do tej wentylacji z kuchni kier budowy stwierdził, że jest ok. zresztą z tego co tata mój mówił (zakłada instalacje hydrauliczne na blokach) to w większośći wentylacja jest z rur spiro a nie z bloczków wentylacyjnych. 
Sama już nie wiem, dobrze, że ekipa wylała "fundamencik" pod ścianki działowe, bo już się bałam, że tego nie zrobią. 

A ekipa hmmm może i do wymiany bo już mnie też wkurzają. Kierownik budowy wydaje się być rozsądny, często nas odwiedza, na każde zawołanie, na każde niejasności przyjeżdża więc mam nadzieję, że nie zawiedzie.

----------


## marta&robert

*panda* - trzymam kciuki żeby było tak,  jak piszesz, czyli OK.  :wink:  Bo trudno mi wierzyć, żeby kierownik budowy był niekompetentny. Gdyby tak było, to już naprawdę możnaby...   :bash: 




> Wentulacja mechaniczna nie odzyskuje ciepła... tylko rekuperator dołożony do WM...


 No właśnie, tak mi się wydawało, i pisząc ten post zastanawiałam się jak to jest: no bo czy robi się wentylację mechaniczną bez odzysku ciepła?

----------


## [email protected]

Powiem Wam, że mam już dość budowy i w ogóle to ostatni dom jaki buduję :wink:  

Pytanie czy komin dymny powinien wystawać ponad kalenicę czy nie koniecznie?? U nas nie wystaje póki co i czytałam, że nie musi ale może, zastanawiam się jak jest u Was??

Czy za wylanie chudziaka płaciliście dodatkowo ekipie?????

----------


## [email protected]

ah i jeszcze jedno pytanko ile macie cm styro pod wylewką??

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Panda, z kominami tez u nas byly dylematy, bo kazdy mowil co innego, w projekcie inaczej, przepisy, internet czy wyliczenia swoje....w koncu przywiezlismy "najwazniejszego" kominiarza (ktory bedzie robil odbior) i on powiedzial na jaka wysokosc zrobic (przede wszystkim wzial pod uwage wiatry i polozenie domu) - suma sumarum: jeden jest 80cm nad kalenica, a drugi 30cm...
Styropianu jeszcze nie mamy, ale bedziemy dawac 20cm.
Za wylanie chudziaka nic nie placilismy dodatkowo (wszystko zalezy, jak dogadaliscie sie przed robotami) - u nas byla jedna ekipa (od ziemi po dach) i wszystko mielismy wyliczone etapami, nie bylo nic dodatkowo platne.

----------


## nita83

u nas niestety  tylko 10 cm (5+5)

----------


## cronin

Panda grubość styropianu masz w projekcie, tego się nie zmienia, od tego zależy docelowa wysokość podłogi, chyba że zmieniasz od razu wysokość posadowienia okien, drzwi, wysokość parteru. Standard to 10 cm, im więcej tym lepiej, ale powyżej 20 cm to już przesada  :smile: 
Acha u mnie chudziak w cenie, nic dodatkowo.

----------


## niron

Wygląda na to że się zagapiłem i nie ułożyłem folii na chudziak,
a ruszyłem już z instalacjami.

Dużym błędem będzie jeśli przykryje część rur folią od góry?

----------


## cronin

a nie możesz podsunąć folii pod rurki? przecież ich się nie mocuje do chudziaka, tylko kładzie luzem. Folia kładziona na rurki łatwo się porwie, przy dalszych pracach.

----------


## niron

No właśnie część jest przymocowana, 
no ale to w takim razie chyba rzeczywiści lepiej będzie to poodkręcać na nowo.

Jaką folie dawaliście jako pierwszą warstwę? zwykła czarna? 0,2 ? 0,3?

----------


## cronin

jeśli już folia a nie papa termozgrzewalna, to jak najgrubsza

----------


## maggs1

> Panda będziesz miała z tym kłopot, glina jest plastyczna, a 7 cm piasku to stanowczo za mało a jeszcze zalali tą glinę wodą. Faktycznie przy 7 cm zagęszczanie nic by nie dało, ale będzie siadać. Panowie odwalili fuszerkę totalną.


Popieram, fuszerka. Mam pytanie czy kierownik budowy świeżo upieczony czy wybudował/nadzorował w okolicy domy, które stoją od lat?
Ja daję 14cm styropianu na podłogę, mam nadzieję, że będzie ciepło  :smile: 
Chciałbym jeszcze dodać, że robi się wm bez odzysku ciepła, teraz w mieszkaniu mam wentylację mechaniczną (tylko wyciąg) i całe ciepło jest marnotrawione  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Powiem Wam, że mam już dość budowy i w ogóle to ostatni dom jaki buduję


A bo do budowy domu trzeba się przygotować bo to nie jest zamiana samochodu na nowszy na giełdzie  :wink: 
Jeśli nie jesteście mocni w budowie to *dobry* kierbud powinien być non stop na budowie.
Jak dla mnie ekipa i kierbud do zwolnienia.

----------


## rafus12

No wlasnie ja dzis kupilem folie 0.5 - droga bo 2PLN za m2 ale coz - buduje na dlugo i tylko na parter idzie.
Niron, co do rurek to ja tez mam juz przymocowane rurki od wody wiec folia pojdzie na gore - bym sie tym za bardzo nie przejmowal.
My sie tak wkrecamy ze wszystkim a instalatorzy i tak robia w najlepszym przypadku poprawie.

----------


## cronin

ale 0,5 mm czy 0,5 cm? ja bym z ciekawości rozłożyła kawałek i pochodziła po niej, przypadkiem upuściła młotek itd, a potem obejrzała pod światło. Jak nic nie widać to można spać spokojnie. U mnie folia na piętrze pod działówkami (jako warstwa poślizgowa) wygląda jak sito po przejściu budowlańców.

----------


## modena

> też mi się wydawało, że powinni to ubić ale kierownik budowy stwierdził, że podłoże jest twarde no i też faktycznie bo jak się chodziło po tym to jak po skale jakiejś takie to twarde było a piasku dali 7 cm bo więcej nie trzeba było podnosić. 
> .


*Panda*  jak to nie weszło więcej piasku niż 7 cm :Confused:   :eek:   Chudziak ma z 15 cm , piasek 7cm a co dalej ? 
Czy budowlańcy zostawili Ci tą glinę w fundamencie? Nie wybrali jej i temu nie weszło więcej piasku?

----------


## [email protected]

pod piaskiem jest twardo jak skała :sad:  nawet kopać w tym nie szło, zasypali to piaskiem potem chudziak i zostało z 16 cm na ocieplenie i resztę. 
Ekipa co nam buduje dom to "doświadczeni" starzy murarze- chociaż dziś "doświadczenie" to pojęcie względne. Kierownik Budowy też wydaje się być w porządku jest na budowie na każdy nasz telefon- czasem co dzień kiedy czegoś nie jesteśmy pewni. 
A poza tym pocieszył mnie tata (hydraulik z 30 letnim stażem), który mówi mi "gdybyś widziała co ludzie mają zbudowane to byś powiedziała, że Twój dom to twierdza, mocny bunkier" :wink:  

Komin nam podnieśli ponad kalenice, kierownik budowy im kazal podnieść mimo projektu. 
A jeśli chodzi o ten chudziak to rozmawiałam z naszym projektantem i stwierdził, że nie mam się co martwić bo będzie dobrze. 

a na zakończenie to się śmieję "ŻE OSTATNI DOM BUDUJĘ" - chociaż następny to już sama chyba zrobię- bo budowa to takie doświadczenie, które co dnia uczy czegoś nowego.

----------


## [email protected]

Swoją drogą to muszą wyluzować bo 13 czerwca ma urodzić się nasza córeczka :wink:  Więc mnie nie straszcie, że się zawali :wink:  :wink:  hihih

----------


## nita83

to trzymamy kciuki  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> Swoją drogą to muszą wyluzować bo 13 czerwca ma urodzić się nasza córeczka Więc mnie nie straszcie, że się zawali hihih


Gratulacje !!! To z całą pewnością nie ostatni dom  :smile:  przecież ktoś musi córeczce wybudować dom  :wink:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## aksuda

gratulacje panda :smile:

----------


## Daruśka

Czy ktoś z Was ma położony lub kładzie gres polerowany firmy Ceramstic? Zastanawiam się z mężem nad połozeniem go w kuchni i salonie i właściwie trudno podjąć nam decyzje. To podobno chińszczyzna... Co myślicie o tych płytkach?

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Napiszcie jaka przerwe czasowa robiliscie miedzy polozeniem tynkow wewnetrznych a wylewkami? Bo gdzies czytalam, ze nawet ok. 3 tygodni trzeba czekac...poza tym ile to wszystko schnie? Wiem ,ze to zalezy od pogody, wilgotnosci, temp. itd, ale tak w przyblizeniu miesiac czy cztery?

----------


## Daruśka

My robiliśmy tynki luty/marzec tego roku, wylewki natomiast się przesunęły z powodu zimy  :smile:   na kwiecień.
Pod koniec maja będziemy wykańczać

----------


## maggs1

> Napiszcie jaka przerwe czasowa robiliscie miedzy polozeniem tynkow wewnetrznych a wylewkami? Bo gdzies czytalam, ze nawet ok. 3 tygodni trzeba czekac...poza tym ile to wszystko schnie? Wiem ,ze to zalezy od pogody, wilgotnosci, temp. itd, ale tak w przyblizeniu miesiac czy cztery?


Napisz jeszcze jakie tynki, z czego bo jeżeli cementowo wapienne to można szybciej niż gipsowe, warto też spytać wykonawców, bo dają gwarancję i mają doświadczenie (przynajmniej powinni mieć  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Napisz jeszcze jakie tynki, z czego bo jeżeli cementowo wapienne to można szybciej niż gipsowe, warto też spytać wykonawców, bo dają gwarancję i mają doświadczenie (przynajmniej powinni mieć  Pozdrawiam


Sorki, oczywiscie ze idzie o cementowo-wapienne - gipsowych nie dajemy, bo "nie oddychaja" (dlatego nawet gladzi nie bedzie  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Sorki, oczywiscie ze idzie o cementowo-wapienne - gipsowych nie dajemy, bo "nie oddychaja" (dlatego nawet gladzi nie bedzie


Moje tynki gipsowe "oddychają",ba cały dom oddycha a nie tylko tynki  :big grin:

----------


## nydar

Co to znaczy oddychają?Czy robią wdech i wydech z wilgoci?Czy oddychają usuwając wilgoć na zewnątrz?

----------


## Arturo72

> Co to znaczy oddychają?Czy robią wdech i wydech z wilgoci?Czy oddychają usuwając wilgoć na zewnątrz?


Tynki gipsowe u mnie muszą robić wdech/wydech bo nie zauważyłem,żeby się jakoś się zapowietrzyły czy spociły  :wink: 
Poważnie to do oddychania domu nie służą tynki,ściany itp. tylko prawidłowa wentylacja,kóra jest płucami domu.

----------


## nydar

Uf.A już myślałem,że piszecie o czymś innym.Moje ściany też robią wdech i wydech a dom oddycha wentylacją.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Tynki gipsowe u mnie muszą robić wdech/wydech bo nie zauważyłem,żeby się jakoś się zapowietrzyły czy spociły 
> Poważnie to do oddychania domu nie służą tynki,ściany itp. tylko prawidłowa wentylacja,kóra jest płucami domu.


No dobra, nie czytajac na ten temat wczesniej "uwierzylam" na slowo  :big tongue: , ale i tak wole cem.-wap.  :smile:  :smile:  A jak z tym schnieciem?

----------


## [email protected]

a my stoimy przed wyborem tynków i..... i nic :sad:  
Na początku przemawiały do nas gipsowe ale teraz każdy "kto u nas cokolwiek robi" odradza gipsowe........ no i zaś nie wiemy jaką decyzję podjąć. Ciężko określić się za jednym bo co dom to coś innego i każdy swoje chwali. 
Taka budowa to trochę loteria "w wyborach" bo nigdy nie ma się pewności czy dobrze się wybrało materiał czy technikę.

----------


## ceel

[email protected] jeśli ta glina nie była ruszana w czasie wykonywania fundamentu tylko zdjęty został humus a ławy wykopane miedzy tym co zostało to nie powinno być tragedii

----------


## [email protected]

> [email protected] jeśli ta glina nie była ruszana w czasie wykonywania fundamentu tylko zdjęty został humus a ławy wykopane miedzy tym co zostało to nie powinno być tragedii



właśnie tak było jak mówisz :wink:  dobrze, że chociaż ktoś mnie pociesza..... nie no chyba za bardzo się stresuję.

----------


## [email protected]

Pytanko czym macie obrobiony komin?? i jaki koszt Was wyniósł

----------


## rafus12

0.2 mm to zwykle cienkie czarne scierwo. To co ja kupilem to 0.5mm z atestem - tak z 4 razy drozsze. Pewnie to przesada ale coz.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Pytanko czym macie obrobiony komin?? i jaki koszt Was wyniósł


Wlasnie jestesmy po: kominy szt. 2 wykonczone tynkiem mozaikowym, materialy - 1400pln, robocizna 4tys (ale to od podstaw, za calosc).

----------


## Arturo72

Ja też mam tynk mozaikowy na kominie,koszt z taśmami,pierdołami właśnie coś koło 700zł,mam jeden komin do kominka  :wink:

----------


## ceel

> 0.2 mm to zwykle cienkie czarne scierwo. To co ja kupilem to 0.5mm z atestem - tak z 4 razy drozsze. Pewnie to przesada ale coz.


i tak nie jesteś w stanie dokładnie uszczelnić miejsc przy rurach przejściach narożnikach zewn.łączeniach  itp proponuję przed położeniem folii przesmarować posadzkę jakimś środkiem do izolacji typu dysperbit a najlepiej ze dwa razy i wtopić w to flizelinę wtedy nawet folia 0,2 mm do radę bo nie będzie ostrych krawędzi betonu a wcześniej wymienione miejsca świetnie zostaną zaizolowane.

----------


## nita83

u mnie za dwa kominy, tynk mozaikowy 1000 zł

----------


## Jumanji

Nasz komin obmurowany jest cegłą klinkierową pełną (!).
Koszt klinkieru zależny będzie od wysokości komina - u nas około 1200 zł, robocizna była ujęta w cenie całego dachu.

----------


## rafus12

Ale dysperbit wchodzi w reakcje z styro i jest niezdrowy dla ludzi  :smile:  Zaraz zejdziemy do perlitu - jest na forum ogrooooomny watek o tym :smile:

----------


## autorus

> Ja też mam tynk mozaikowy na kominie,koszt z taśmami,pierdołami właśnie coś koło 700zł,mam jeden komin do kominka


Dobrze ze doczytałem do końca bo już się zacząłem zastanawiać o co chodzi ?  :wink:  
U mnie też planowany tylko jeden komin  do kominka.

----------


## ceel

> Ale dysperbit wchodzi w reakcje z styro i jest niezdrowy dla ludzi  Zaraz zejdziemy do perlitu - jest na forum ogrooooomny watek o tym


mylisz ze środkami na bazie asfaltu  :smile: 
tu możesz trochę doczytać nie jest to oczywiście jedyny tego typu srodek sa jeszcze izochany, emulbity i inne ..bity
http://www.hanpolbudowlane.pl/kartyt.../dysperbit.pdf
o perlicie czytałem

----------


## [email protected]

U nas też na komin tynk żywiczny ze względu na "taniość" 

teraz kolejne pytanie z serii "co tu zrobić"

Czy podłogówka w całym domu czy do tego jeszcze kaloryfery w razie gdyby nie dogrzewało??

----------


## Arturo72

> teraz kolejne pytanie z serii "co tu zrobić"
> 
> Czy podłogówka w całym domu czy do tego jeszcze kaloryfery w razie gdyby nie dogrzewało??


Dobrze zaprojektować i zrobić podłogówkę.
Przy dobrze zaprojektowanej i wykonanej podłogówce nie ma prawa nie dogrzewać.

----------


## [email protected]

arturo co rozumiesz pod "zaplanować"?? 
wykonać no to.... tata będzie robić więc jemu ufam, że zrobi to najlepiej jak potrafi (30 lat w fachu)

----------


## Arturo72

> arturo co rozumiesz pod "zaplanować"?? 
> wykonać no to.... tata będzie robić więc jemu ufam, że zrobi to najlepiej jak potrafi (30 lat w fachu)


Zaprojektować nie zaplanować...
Czy Twój Tato wylicza rozstaw rurek zaleznie od strat ciepła danego pomieszczenia ? 
Jeśli tak to ok,jesli nie a boje się,że nie(30 lat fachu) to standartowe "co 15cm" może nie być poprawnie wykonaną podłogówką w dzisiejszych ciepłych i szczelnych domach jakich nie budowało się 30 lat temu...
Podłogówkę czyli rozstaw rur "wylicza się" dla każdego pomieszczenia osobno a rozstaw rur jest uzależniony od temperatury zasilania i strat ciepła danego pomieszczenia.

----------


## [email protected]

arturo coś tam tata wylicza ale dokładniej ci nie powiem, nie pytam go, bo i tak nijak się na tym znam. 
Tylko ja dalabym samą podłogówkę a on jakoś nie jest do tego przekonany, mówi, że owszem to "jest fajne" ale w swojej pracy spotyka wielu ludzi którzy nie do końca są tam z jakiś przyczyn zadowoleni i w związku z tym mowi ze lepiej mieć obie rzeczy i np korzystać tylko czasem..... chociaz tak naprawdę nie wiem co jest dobrze...... Taka loteria oby tyllko niczego nie ząłować

----------


## nita83

my robimy podłogówke po całości, ale wyjścia na kaloryfery w sypialniach są w razie w, mam nadzieję, że nigdy nie wykorzystamy
po prostu wolę tak niż w najgorszym przypadku kuć podłogę pod rury do grzejników

----------


## plusfoto

> arturo coś tam tata wylicza ale dokładniej ci nie powiem, nie pytam go, bo i tak nijak się na tym znam. 
> Tylko ja dalabym samą podłogówkę a on jakoś nie jest do tego przekonany, mówi, że owszem to "jest fajne" ale w swojej pracy spotyka wielu ludzi którzy nie do końca są tam z jakiś przyczyn zadowoleni i w związku z tym mowi ze lepiej mieć obie rzeczy i np korzystać tylko czasem..... chociaz tak naprawdę nie wiem co jest dobrze...... Taka loteria oby tyllko niczego nie ząłować


Niezadowoleni to mogą być ci co położyli podłogówkę na oko bez projektu lub ci co mieli projekt ale już na koniec zmienili decyzję i np. zamiast tak jak w projekcie położyć płytki to położyli dechy i jeszcze przykryli to grubym dywanem.

----------


## [email protected]

Boję się po prostu, że jak nie zrobimy podejść do grzejników to potem będę żałować. więc już rozmawialiśmy w domu o rozwiązaniu, które opisuje nita83

a w sypialniach nie planuję kłaść kafli, jedynie w salonie łazienki, kuchnie, korytarze

Czy to co opisujecie znaczy, że przez panele podłogowe ciężej przenika "ciepło z podlogówki"

----------


## plusfoto

> Czy to co opisujecie znaczy, że przez panele podłogowe ciężej przenika "ciepło z podlogówki"


Po prostu inaczej trzeba zaplanować podłogówkę i nic więcej. Jeśli przy kaflach wystarczy co 30 cm to np. przy panelach może zaistnieć potrzeba rozłożenia jej co 20. Dlatego tak ważny jest jej projekt oraz oraz dobrze zrobione OZC z którego wiadomo będzie jakie jest zapotrzebowanie na ciepło każdego z pomieszczeń.

----------


## maggs1

> U nas też na komin tynk żywiczny ze względu na "taniość" 
> 
> teraz kolejne pytanie z serii "co tu zrobić"
> 
> Czy podłogówka w całym domu czy do tego jeszcze kaloryfery w razie gdyby nie dogrzewało??


Robię podłogówkę w całym domu (poza kotłownią i garażem), ale rozprowadzenia pod grzejniki też zrobiłem, w Twoim przypadku jeśli robi to tato, to pewnie koszt dodatkowej robocizny nie będzie wysoki  :smile:

----------


## Daruśka

Widzę, że chyba nikt nie miał do czynienia z firmą Ceramstic. Szkoda. Nie jest łatwo podjąć nam decyzje. Zastanawiamy się nad gresem szkliwionym Arena tej firmy. Podobno gres polerowany jest lepszej jakości ze względu na technologię produkcji, ale szkliwiony ma lepszy wygląd. Pytanie czy płytki tej firmy nie będą za miękkie i łatwo się będą rysać, czy nie ma to większego znaczenia...? To naprawdę jest niełatwa decyzja...

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Daruska, moze rzuc temat plytek na wnetrza - tam predzej znajdziesz ludzi, ktorzy juz "wykonczeniowke" robia...

----------


## Daruśka

Ok dzięki za sugestię  :yes:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Ok dzięki za sugestię


I przy okazji cos znalazlam w temacie  :smile: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...e-poszukiwania

----------


## Arturo72

> Widzę, że chyba nikt nie miał do czynienia z firmą Ceramstic.


Mam gres szkliwiony i polerowany z tej firmy z LM,wg kafelkarza twarde dziadostwo jak nie wie co,ale jak się będzie spisywał w użytkowaniu o tym za rok  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Chłopaki dziś kopali kanalizację iiiii........ zwątpili w siebie. Wyjście ze studzienki jest na 1,8 m głębokości, sama ziemia, glina, kamienie i w ogóle masakra, Wniosek- na środę zamówić koparkę :sad:  

a mój sąsiad...... sobie zrobił odprowadzenie deszczówki z rynien na drogę..... dosłownie wywalił "żółte" rury na granicę działki tak aby woda spływała na drogę :sad:  masakra nie mam słów :sad:

----------


## rafus12

U nas sie ostatnio dzieje duzo, tynki odlezaly tydzien, po czym hydraulik rozlozyl folie styro, folie alumionowa i podlogowke - na pietrze bez folii pod styropian.
A wczoraj byl dzien pierwszy posadzek, w garazu jest siatka i mikrozbrojenie a w reszcie pomieszczen tylko mikrozbrojenie, grubosc to 6cm, w garazu momentami nawet 10cm. Po namowie posadzkarzy zaslepilem kanalize w garazu i wmurowali mi eko-dren czy jak sie to nazywa we wjezdzie, mam nadzieje ze wykonali spadek odpowiednio. :big grin:

----------


## autorus

rafalus jak ja ci zazdroszczę   :smile:  Oczywiście  w sensie pozytywnym . 

A czy jest możliwe aby najpierw zrobić posadzki a potem tynkować?  Obawiam się ze na obie te pracę nie wydolę a chciałbym już ogrzewać chałupę.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> rafalus jak ja ci zazdroszczę   Oczywiście  w sensie pozytywnym . 
> 
> A czy jest możliwe aby najpierw zrobić posadzki a potem tynkować?  Obawiam się ze na obie te pracę nie wydolę a chciałbym już ogrzewać chałupę.


Jestem teraz na etapie maszynowego kladzenia tynkow, cala podloga jest tak zapieprzona tynkiem (jakas masakra), ze teraz rozumiem dlaczego sciany sie robi przed podlogami.

----------


## autorus

hm, wychodzi, że muszę jednak zrobić po kolei i po prostu dobrać kredyt  :sad: 
Dzięki za komentarz.

----------


## nita83

U nas będą suche tynki, więc podłoga najpierw. Szczerze powiedziawszy i tak wyzywałam jak miałam odłupywać zaschnięte resztki od murowania ścian działowych. po tynkach maszynowych to musi być masakra, chyba żeby jakoś zabezpieczyć podłogę.

----------


## autorus

rozwiń "suche tynki" . nigdy o czymś takim nie słyszałem  :smile:

----------


## nita83

w sensie płyt kartonowo gipsowych

----------


## rafus12

autorus, my po tynkach maszynowych sprzatalismy to bylo duzo piachu, betonu, a na koniec odbijalem mlotkiem z chudziaka resztki tynkow. Takze masakra. Czesc tego tynku wyrownala nierowny chudziak wiec to zostawiem. Ja bym sie zakredytowal ale najpierw zrobil tynki, oczywiscie zakladam ze hydraulika, kanaliza zrobiona.

----------


## [email protected]

witajcie ........ mam do Was pytanko      chudziak był suchy jak pieprz ale..... teraz po deszczu jest mokry poza tym widać jak bloczek betonowy w kilku miejscach jest mokry tzn widać jak w fugach kleju podciąga wilgoć. (dom nie jest podpiwniczony) 

Izolacja przeciwwilgociowa to z tego co pamietam styropian 10 cm i ten czarny dysperbit. 
Czy to oznacza, że  fundament jest źle ocieplony?? na styku bloczka i gazobetonu jest papa.

----------


## maggs1

> U nas sie ostatnio dzieje duzo, tynki odlezaly tydzien, po czym hydraulik rozlozyl folie styro, folie alumionowa i podlogowke - na pietrze bez folii pod styropian.
> A wczoraj byl dzien pierwszy posadzek, w garazu jest siatka i mikrozbrojenie a w reszcie pomieszczen tylko mikrozbrojenie, grubosc to 6cm, w garazu momentami nawet 10cm. Po namowie posadzkarzy zaslepilem kanalize w garazu i wmurowali mi eko-dren czy jak sie to nazywa we wjezdzie, mam nadzieje ze wykonali spadek odpowiednio.


U mnie odwrotnie hydraulicy zrobili kratkę odpływową do kanalizy chociaż nie było w planach i mieli przy tym więcej roboty (oczywiście po konsultacji :smile:  i u mnie wszędzie poszła siatka zbrojąca w posadzki.
Zgadzam się co do tynków -było po nich duuużo roboty z wyrównaniem chudziaka, na pewno można to zrobić jak należy, ale po co jak płatne od metra!!

Panda, z tego co opisujesz to pewnie jest wysoki poziom wód i izolacja przeciwwilgociowa sobie z tym nie poradzi. Zrób eksperyment, wykop dołek obok domu i napisz na jakiej głębokości masz wodę. 
Odnośnie izolacji, u mnie "miszcz" nakładał dwukrotnie czarne mazidło na fundamenty, ale jak zobaczyłem, że po jego "dwóch" warstwach prześwituje beton i jakoś dużo środka zostało to dokończyłem samodzielnie  :smile: 

Mam dylemat odnośnie tarasów, czy robić fundamenty czy nie, jak robicie u siebie?

----------


## pan Żubr

> Mam dylemat odnośnie tarasów, czy robić fundamenty czy nie, jak robicie u siebie?


to zależy co chce mieć na tarasie
płytki = fundament pod taras
drewno lub podobne = słupki z fundamentem pod legary
kostka = nic nie musisz

----------


## [email protected]

mags no właśnie chłopaki kopali kanalizację i woda pojawiła się na 1,8 m. w sumie nie wiadomo skąd. 
Mamy podejrzenie, że przy wykopie fundamentów został przerwany drenaż, który kiedyś był "położony" na polu (kiedyś pole uprawne) 
chyba będziemy "szukać" przerwania i będziemy robić obejście drenażu wokół domu. 
Jeśli chodzi o mazidło czarne to nie mieliśmy uwag co do wykonania izolacji :sad:  wszystko było ok więc sami nie wiemy co jest. 

Kier bud był zobaczył i powiedział, że mamy poczekać aż przeschnie i zobaczymy czy akcja się powtórzy.

----------


## maggs1

> to zależy co chce mieć na tarasie
> płytki = fundament pod taras
> drewno lub podobne = słupki z fundamentem pod legary
> kostka = nic nie musisz


No właśnie początkowo miały być płytki, ale ponoć często są z nimi problemy (odpadają).
Drewno albo cena zaporowa albo dość duża obsługowość.
Kostka -brak akceptacji małżonki  :sad:  
Rozważamy bruk klinkierowy, żeby tylko był trochę tańszy  :smile: 

Panda, posłuchaj kb, a woda na głębokości 1,8m to nie tragedia, myślę że będzie ok  :smile:

----------


## nita83

*maggs* faktycznie na płytki bardzo narzekają, ale u moich rodziców są od nastu lat, taras jest zadaszony i ani jedna się nie odważyła ruszyć. Z przodu domu na schodach również są płytki i tam gdzie są osłonięte zadaszeniem siedzą dzielnie, ale tam gdzie walczą z warunkami atmosferycznymi już jest troszkę gorzej.

----------


## maggs1

> *maggs* faktycznie na płytki bardzo narzekają, ale u moich rodziców są od nastu lat, taras jest zadaszony i ani jedna się nie odważyła ruszyć. Z przodu domu na schodach również są płytki i tam gdzie są osłonięte zadaszeniem siedzą dzielnie, ale tam gdzie walczą z warunkami atmosferycznymi już jest troszkę gorzej.


Właśnie tego się obawiam, że płytki odpadną, znam przypadki, że po kilku latach już trzeba taras naprawiać -chciałbym tego uniknąć.

----------


## rafus12

No ja tez mam taras odsloniety - pewnie bedzie porazka. Ciekaw czy to kwesti dobrego polozenia plytek.

----------


## rafus12

Eee tam - ja slyszalem ze siatka na calym domu to zupelnie niepotrzeba rzecz - tylko tam gdzie konstrukcyjnie jest to niezbedne czyli garaz. No ale czas pokaze czy nie bede klal kiedys - tak czy siak mikrozbrojenie wloknami jest wszedzie.

----------


## maggs1

> Eee tam - ja slyszalem ze siatka na calym domu to zupelnie niepotrzeba rzecz - tylko tam gdzie konstrukcyjnie jest to niezbedne czyli garaz. No ale czas pokaze czy nie bede klal kiedys - tak czy siak mikrozbrojenie wloknami jest wszedzie.


Siatka czy mikrozbrojenie ma to samo zadanie, cenowo też wychodzi bardzo podobnie, ja wybrałem siatkę  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Jestesmy w koncu po tynkach wewnetrznych - poprawiali dwa razy, a raczej "dorabiali" gore i dol, bo zrobili na styk. Byl czlowiek od wylewek i mamy roznice w podlodze nawet 5cm - jakas masakra - musimy zmniejszyc grubosc styropianu i podniesc drzwi wejsciowe (czyli wykuc i zamontowac jeszcze raz), zeby za duzego progu nie bylo przy drzwiach tarasowych... :bash:

----------


## autorus

> Eee tam - ja slyszalem ze siatka na calym domu to zupelnie niepotrzeba rzecz - tylko tam gdzie konstrukcyjnie jest to niezbedne czyli garaz. No ale czas pokaze czy nie bede klal kiedys - tak czy siak mikrozbrojenie wloknami jest wszedzie.


Siatka na cały dom kosztowała 900zł. Było to 150szt siatek 1x2m z oczkami 10x10. Koszt szt 6zł. Taki koszt nawet dla świętego spokoju jest do przyjęcia  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Pewnie jest do przyjecia - nie mowie nie nie mowie tak :smile: 
Sluchajcie, czy moge kleic plytki na sciane 3 tygodnie po tynkach cem-wapiennych ?
Musimy polozyc pod kociol gazowy w kotlowni a czas nagli bo umowa z PGNiG mnie zobowiazuje do konca maja na odbior instalacji i podpisanie umowy handlowej - wiosna przyszla pozno :bash:  I tak na szczescie tynki, podlogowka i wylewki byly zgrane szybko i bezproblemowo.
Aha - narazie polozymy tylko kawalek sciany pod kociol.

----------


## maggs1

> Pewnie jest do przyjecia - nie mowie nie nie mowie tak
> Sluchajcie, czy moge kleic plytki na sciane 3 tygodnie po tynkach cem-wapiennych ?
> Musimy polozyc pod kociol gazowy w kotlowni a czas nagli bo umowa z PGNiG mnie zobowiazuje do konca maja na odbior instalacji i podpisanie umowy handlowej - wiosna przyszla pozno I tak na szczescie tynki, podlogowka i wylewki byly zgrane szybko i bezproblemowo.
> Aha - narazie polozymy tylko kawalek sciany pod kociol.


Nikt nie wie, ja też nie mam doświadczenia ale osobiście bym kleił tylko bez fugi.

----------


## rafus12

Dzieki Maggs1 - wlasnie zamierzamy kleic.
Czy ktos z was wybral juz wklad kominkowy? Pochwalcie sie - nie wiem co wybrac.

----------


## kupiecjudex

U mnie stanęło na wkładzie Robi-Ren z Lublina.
Zdun mi go polecał. W tej chwili stoi już zamontowany ale jeszcze nie odpalony - dopiero spęliśmy kotłownię teraz musi przyjechać przedtawiciel producenta od pieca i go odpalić.
U mnie padło na wkład z płaszczem Grand Eksusive 25 KW, z gilotyną.
Wkład jest u nich na stronie ale jak chcesz to mogę cyknąc fotkę.

----------


## rafus12

Dzieki za info KupiecJudex. A jak to sie rozni od Hadjuka - ta sama polka? cenowo chyba tak, jakosciowo nie wiem. Pytam bo hajduk w trojmiescie chyba bardziej dostepny.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Generalnie to nie czuję się kompetenty w kominkach. Ale  z tego co sie naczytałem to Hajduk ma nienajlepszą opinię smoli, brudna szyba itd.
Co do tego robi rena to opinie są raczej pochlebne nawet wśród fachowców z tego forum, faktem jest że wkłady te nie mają wieloletniej tradycji więc i o rzetelne opinie użytkowników trudno. Cenowo rozsądnie, wizualnie też nie mam zastrzeżeń.
Praktyka pokaże jak będzie.

----------


## kupiecjudex

na oko to taki sobie wkład.

----------


## [email protected]

U nas już okienka gotowe :wink:  Wczoraj wstawili ale na 3 oknach są zarysowane listwy przyszybowe. Już wysłałam zdjęcia do firmy, będą wymieniać.

Mam pytanko ile płaciliście za elektryka?? u nas pewnie gdzieś ponad 100 pkt. do tego podliczniki. Rozmawialiśmy z jednym to 4500 za wszystko łącznie z odgromówką oraz z podłączeniem skrzynki itd itd. to dużo czy mało. jak to wyglądało u Was>>

----------


## plusfoto

A u mnie dziś przez 9 godz. zmontowali więźbę

----------


## nita83

gratulacje! dom z dachem nabiera kształtów ostatecznych  :smile:

----------


## Basia i Józek

Dzień dobry, mamy do sprzedania projekt domu w bergamotkach G2 (lustrzane odbicie). Projekt był zakupiony w Archonie, jest orginalny i zapieczętowany. Cena 1300 zł. Możliwość wysłania zdjęć na e-mail. Tel. 696479423 lub e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## [email protected]

Nasz domek z oknami już :wink:  


wracając do plam pojawiających się na chudziaku doszliśmy do wniosku, że winne może być drzewo ułożone tuż przy zewnętrznej ścianie domu, ścianie na, którą zawsze pada deszcz. Mam nadzieję, że po przełożeniu drzewa (stemple, łaty, deski) w inne miejsce problem mokrych plam na chudziaku się skończy. Mokre plamy ciągną akurat od tej ściany. Oby to było to

----------


## maggs1

> Nasz domek z oknami już 
> 
> 
> wracając do plam pojawiających się na chudziaku doszliśmy do wniosku, że winne może być drzewo ułożone tuż przy zewnętrznej ścianie domu, ścianie na, którą zawsze pada deszcz. Mam nadzieję, że po przełożeniu drzewa (stemple, łaty, deski) w inne miejsce problem mokrych plam na chudziaku się skończy. Mokre plamy ciągną akurat od tej ściany. Oby to było to


Nowe okna i już ktoś próbuje się włamać  :smile: 
Ja za elektrykę płaciłem 6000 z materiałem, ale z przyłączem (około 25m kabla w ziemi)

----------


## nita83

gratulacje* panda,* pamietam jak się martwiłaś czy w ogóle zaczniecie, a tutaj juz okna  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

Panda - gratulacje osiagnietego etapu!
Ja z elektryke (ok. 180 punktow) + alarm placilem 16tys - w  tym oczywiscie wszystkie materialy.
pozdrawiam
Rafal



> U nas już okienka gotowe Wczoraj wstawili ale na 3 oknach są zarysowane listwy przyszybowe. Już wysłałam zdjęcia do firmy, będą wymieniać.
> 
> Mam pytanko ile płaciliście za elektryka?? u nas pewnie gdzieś ponad 100 pkt. do tego podliczniki. Rozmawialiśmy z jednym to 4500 za wszystko łącznie z odgromówką oraz z podłączeniem skrzynki itd itd. to dużo czy mało. jak to wyglądało u Was>>

----------


## [email protected]

Dziś był Pan z banku :wink:  ciekawe co tam nam napisze :wink:  mam nadzieję, że zrobiliśmy co mieliśmy....
Jutro wstawią drzwi zewnętrzne. Będziemy musieli je owinąć folią aby nikt ich nie poniszczył. A wy jak sobie radziliście z wcześniej wstawionymi drzwiami????? W sobotę zaczną kłaść hydraulikę.... ciekawe czy zdążymy na Boże Narodzenie...... 
W każdym razie w następny czwartek mamy termin, także trzymajcie kciuki za szybki poród :wink:

----------


## aksuda

My mamy założone drzwi od kotłowni i owinięte folią ,zewnętrzne frontowe są jeszcze na etapie projektu a tymczasowo mamy wstawione jakieś stare, trzymam kciuki za pomyślne wieści z banku , u nas odwiedziny w przyszłym tygodniu i też się zastanawiam jak wypadnie bo zależy mi na wzięciu już ostatniej transzy, zobaczymy :yes: 
Życzę łatwego i szybkiego porodu :big grin:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

U nas zalozone sa docelowe drzwi od poczatku - robotnicy wchodza brama garazowa albo drzwiami od kotlowni.

----------


## nita83

*panda* powodzenia!!!

----------


## autorus

co wy tak gnacie, poczekajcie trochę na mnie  :smile:  

Ja mam już zaszalowany strop w jednej kopule, a wczoraj zalewaliśmy wieńce w łczniku między kopułami, i tam teraz będzie robiony dach.

----------


## Danonki

a ja czekam aż mnie dogonicie  :big tongue:  bo już nie pamiętam o tych rzeczach o których piszecie, chociaż pewnie jeszcze będę dopytywała o ocieplenie poddasza, bo tego jeszcze nie zrobiliśmy  :wink:  i przez ponad pół roku mało co się u nas pozmieniało, na razie zbieramy siły i kasiorke  :big grin:  

a i panda powodzenia, szybkiego i lekkiego porodu

----------


## aksuda

Danonki w końcu Was dogonimy :big lol: 
Autorus ze swoim projektem jesteś wielki bez względu na jakim etapie jesteś a postępy u Ciebie tez całkiem spore :yes:

----------


## Danonki

bo ja chce w końcu pisać o wykończeniówce, o podłogach, kolorach, meblach itd  :big grin:  
szybciej, szybciej, szybciej  :big tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

Danonki Wy to szalejecie i możecie już szampana pić  a my daleko w polu :sad:   dziś tata zadał magiczne pytanie: córeczko gdzie ma być, zlew, wc, umywalka, wanna, itd itd......... a ja na to, że nie wiem :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  . Z tego co mu powiedziałam wykonał tylko tyle ile musiał bo..... "dał mi czas do namysłu", żeby oczywiście nie przerabiać 5 razy, ale to takie trudne zaplanować cokolwiek. 
Zastanawialiśmy się z mężem nad pisuarem w wc przy salonie- takim ogólnodostępnym dla gości, na początku byłam na tak, ze względu na mokre sedesy i opryskane kafle ale poczytałam, że niby wydobywająca się woń z niego jest przerażająca. Znajomi mają sobie chwalą, ale znajoma to mega wielka pedantka, sprząta co dzień a ja nie będę miała na to czasu :sad:  Czy macie jakieś doświadczenie w tej kwestii???

----------


## cronin

Pisuar kojarzy mi się z toaletą publiczną, ma jeszcze uzasadnienie, gdy sami faceci w domu, ale na siłę. Są co prawda takie z klapą, ale cena z lekka sufitowa. Odpuść sobie Panda  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

U nas tynki wew. polozone, hydraulika zrobiona, styropian na chudziaku jest i podlogowke wlasnie skoczyli klasc (wszedzie, oprocz kotlowni) - we wtorek przychodza od wylewek (ciekawe ile im to zejdzie). Potem przerwa - musi schnac - jedni mowia 3 tygodnie, drudzy minimum 2 miesiace...a musimy poczekac, bo wszedzie sufit podwieszany.

----------


## tomanek4

A my czekamy na dowiezienie przepompowni do kanalizy, bo taka kanaliza w gminie-ciśnieniowa, głowy nas rozbolały trochę jak usłyszeliśmy ila sama pompa do takiej przepompowni kosztuje (prawie 6k  :sad:  ) nie mówiąc o całym koszcie podłączenia - przeszło 12k, kanaliza i woda, do tego piec kupiliśmy viessmanna vitodens 100W z zasobnikiem, grzejniki i liczymy kasiorkę czy nam starczy na wykończenie i trochę słabo, bo kasa się kończy, oby na schody i drzwi wewnętrzne starczyło, a jeszcze ogrodzenie jakieś... zwykła siatka to ok. 3k, a jescze parapety wewnęrzne i całe wyposażenie, będzie cięzko ale jesteśmy dobrej myśli, chyba ze dwa miesiące, może trzy i będzie w końcu upragniona przeprowadzka  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam wszystkich bocianków

----------


## nita83

damy wszyscy radę, lato idzie to i nastroje i siły do pracy lepsze  :big grin:

----------


## aksuda

> bo ja chce w końcu pisać o wykończeniówce, o podłogach, kolorach, meblach itd  
> szybciej, szybciej, szybciej


To może zacznij już wątek myślę ,że większość z nas już się rozgląda za płytkami , podłogami czy meblami . U nas przynajmniej tak jest, mąż na budowie robi elektrykę a ja biegam po salonach i rozglądam się za meblami w miedzy czasie w internecie buszuję za armaturą łazienkową . :yes:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> To może zacznij już wątek myślę ,że większość z nas już się rozgląda za płytkami , podłogami czy meblami . U nas przynajmniej tak jest, mąż na budowie robi elektrykę a ja biegam po salonach i rozglądam się za meblami w miedzy czasie w internecie buszuję za armaturą łazienkową .


O, to tak jak ja  :big grin:  - czas szybko "biegnie", i nawet jak zakupy beda za 2-3 miesiace, to przynajmniej te rzeczy beda wybrane...Jak na razie ide droga eliminacji  :big lol: , bo do tej pory to co druga rzecz mi sie podobala...

----------


## [email protected]

ooo ja też oglądam płytki i inne ale u nas to jeszcze potrwa jeszcze tynków nie mamy ani posadzek
za to póki co same reklamacje :sad:  
dziś był Pan od okien bo 3 listwy przyszybowe  z maleńkimi ryskami więc reklamowaliśmy 
no i do tego wstawili nam 3 drzwi zewnętrzne z tego po dwóch dniach zamykają się tylko jedne, dwa pozostałe trzymają tylko zamki bo klamka nie daje rady zamknąć :sad:  masakra jakaś zaś reklamacja, robienie fotek itd. Jutro ma być Pan do poprawki, podejrzewamy, że jak pianka wyschła na dobre to się porozregulowało wszystko. Już się śmieję, że jakoś nie mam szczęścia bo co zamówię to zawsze jakieś uchybienia- boję się co będzie z resztą......


żeby tego było mało to drzwi miały być z wizjerami a przyjechały bez :wink:  czekamy na odpowiedz serwisantów co z tym zrobić....

----------


## aksuda

Panda co nas nie zabije to nas wzmocni :big grin:  a ile będzie wspominania jak już się wybudujecie co do stanu budowy to też jesteśmy jeszcze przed tynkami i wylewkami mimom,że miesiąc temu mieliśmy mieć już zrobione. 
Z tego co już się zorientowałam to czas oczekiwania na większość rzeczy to około czterech tygodni

----------


## modena

Bocianki 2012 powiedzcie mi , czy papę pod ścianki działowe  przecinaliście  na pół ( tzn. rolka 100cm na pół ) ?
Chodzi mi o to czy 50 cm pod ścianką 12 cm wystarczy do wygodnego  połączenia z papą z chudziaka? ( po obu stronach zostanie po 19 cm) a podłogę mam 29 cm wyżej ( 20 cm styropian, 7cm wylewka 2 cm  płytki)
 :Confused:

----------


## maggs1

> A my czekamy na dowiezienie przepompowni do kanalizy, bo taka kanaliza w gminie-ciśnieniowa, głowy nas rozbolały trochę jak usłyszeliśmy ila sama pompa do takiej przepompowni kosztuje (prawie 6k  ) nie mówiąc o całym koszcie podłączenia - przeszło 12k, kanaliza i woda, do tego piec kupiliśmy viessmanna vitodens 100W z zasobnikiem, grzejniki i liczymy kasiorkę czy nam starczy na wykończenie i trochę słabo, bo kasa się kończy, oby na schody i drzwi wewnętrzne starczyło, a jeszcze ogrodzenie jakieś... zwykła siatka to ok. 3k, a jescze parapety wewnęrzne i całe wyposażenie, będzie cięzko ale jesteśmy dobrej myśli, chyba ze dwa miesiące, może trzy i będzie w końcu upragniona przeprowadzka  
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich bocianków


No 12k za przyłączenie to rzeczywiście niezła kwota, u mnie materiały do przyłącza wody kosztowały 700pln. Ale kocioł vitodens to raczej b. dobry -namawiał mnie jeden hydraulik, ale wybrałem immergas victrix, myślę, że będę zadowolony  :smile:

----------


## rafus12

U nas sie duzo dzieje  - nie mam sily na nic. Bo tylko praca i budowa. Juz 6 tygodni od skonczenia tynkow, 4 tygodnie od skonczenia posadzek. Kociol gazowy gotowy na odbor, plyta OSB na strychu lezy. Od dzis styropian na elewacji kladziony a od przyszlego poniedzialku ocieplenie poddasza beda robic.
Na razie plan aby zamieszkac na 1 wrzesnia realny. Plytki do jednej lazienki juz jada  :wink: 
rafus

----------


## nita83

wow *rufus* ale pędzicie, super

----------


## maggs1

> Bocianki 2012 powiedzcie mi , czy papę pod ścianki działowe  przecinaliście  na pół ( tzn. rolka 100cm na pół ) ?
> Chodzi mi o to czy 50 cm pod ścianką 12 cm wystarczy do wygodnego  połączenia z papą z chudziaka? ( po obu stronach zostanie po 19 cm) a podłogę mam 29 cm wyżej ( 20 cm styropian, 7cm wylewka 2 cm  płytki)


Moim zdaniem wystarczy, ja dawałem folię i wystawała tylko trochę -może ktoś napisze, kto dawał papę.
http://remontowezmagania.pl/remontow...kroku.html?i=0

----------


## [email protected]

wiecie co......pękł nam w salonie chudziak,od okna do słupa :sad:  gdzieś tak na 1 mm się rozeszło, chudziak suchy i zastanawiamy się od czego, chudziak ma z 8-10 cm.

----------


## plusfoto

> wiecie co......pękł nam w salonie chudziak,od okna do słupa gdzieś tak na 1 mm się rozeszło, chudziak suchy i zastanawiamy się od czego, chudziak ma z 8-10 cm.


Są dwie opcje:
1. Słup ma słabe podparcie w fundamencie - mało prawdopodobne ale możliwe.
2. Słabe zagęszczenie pod chudziakiem.

----------


## [email protected]

hmmm nie mam zielonego pojęcia 
pod słupem wiem, że jest wylany fundament i zbrojenie więc wydaje mi się, że jest dobrze....
a zagęszczenie hmmm to by wszędzie pękało a to tylko w jednym miejscu :sad:  
bądź co bądź nigdzie chudziak nie opada ani nic wiec nie wiem :sad:

----------


## [email protected]

tak dziś przyjrzeliśmy się tym pęknięciom i stwierdziliśmy, że to idzie w miejscu zacierania tego chudziaku, co prawda całość była wylewana tego samego dnia ale widać ze pęknięcie idzie równo z zatarciem. 

inne pytanko to co kładliście na chudziak?? tzn jakie kolejne warstwy?? bo zastanawiamy się między papą a folią....

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Wlasnie wylewki nam skonczyli, zalecenia: jutro polac woda, zakryc folia, zamkniete okna i drzwi - minimum przez miesiac nic nie robic...tez ktos tak mial?

Panda, u nas na chudziaku folia budowlana.

----------


## autorus

trzymam kciuki za wasze wylewki  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> trzymam kciuki za wasze wylewki


Dzieki Autorus, tym bardziej, ze musieli wyrownac 5cm roznicy  :yes:

----------


## aksuda

Ewa72_krakow u nas wylewki za niedługi czas ale już mnie mąż uprzedzał ,że będzie przerwa około miesiąca  tak samo jak u Was więc czas ten chcemy poświęcić na pracę przed domem zrobić ogrodzenie na części działki i pomału ją zagospodarowywać  :yes:

----------


## autorus

to ja się pochwalę, u mnie dach będzie skończony jutro. Konkretnie dach pomiędzy kopułami, płaski. Tylko jak szacowałem materiał i to z niezłym ogonkiem wychodziło, że dachu będzie 100m2, a okazało się, ze jest prawie 150m2. Małe boisko. Robię taras i tyle  :smile:

----------


## aksuda

to całkiem fajne imprezy zapowiadają się na Twoim dachu :tongue:

----------


## rafus12

No ja tez polalem woda i przykrylem na tydzien. Teraz dosuszyc nie mozna. Nie za dlugo z ta folia.

----------


## rafus12

Panda - u nas folia ale taka z atestem 0.5 mm - droga bo za 150m2 zaplacilem 300zl ale moze warto. Z tym ze oczywiscie wykonawca nie chcial kleic tylko ulozyc z zakladem.

----------


## rafus12

> wow *rufus* ale pędzicie, super


No wiec nie jest tak slodko. Uwazajcie na styropian grafitowy. U mnie kleili na klej Weber 111 i na drugi dzien odpadlo. Nastepnie kleili na Weber 121 i tez odpladlo. Teraz wykonawca wydlubuje klej z gazobetonu i bedzie kleil na Webera 125 - pierunsko drogi. Jak to nie pomoze to nie wiem
Grafit jest bardzo wymagajacy - przynajmniej nasz Arbet. Porady sa takie zeby go tarkowac oraz zaslaniac elewacje chroniac przed przegrzaniem. Akurat ten drugi warunek trudny do spelnienia.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Rafus12 - dlatego ludzie z forum + spece, mowili, ze ocieplenie+tynki zewnetrzne trzeba robic wczesna wiosna albo pozna jesienia. Dlatego my z tym czekamy, poza tym zawsze wiecej wilgoci "wyjdzie" z domu, jak nie bedzie jeszcze ocieplone z zewnatrz. 
Co do klejenia styropianu - na fundamenty styropian klejony byl na pianke i na sciany dokladnie tez tak zrobimy  :yes:  
Poza tym kiedy miales wylewki robione? I ile trzymales folie? U nas dzisiaj polali woda, przykryli folia i kazali jeszcze rolety opuscic, zeby slonce nie wchodzilo do srodka...

----------


## cronin

Ja mam grafitową termoorganikę, klejoną na klej też termoorg, w 30stp. upał , na gazobeton,  nic mi nie odpadło, tynk juz położony

Acha klej do styropianu i warstwy zbrojącej, do grafitu używa się kleju do siatki

----------


## Arturo72

> No wiec nie jest tak slodko. Uwazajcie na styropian grafitowy. U mnie kleili na klej Weber 111 i na drugi dzien odpadlo. Nastepnie kleili na Weber 121 i tez odpladlo. Teraz wykonawca wydlubuje klej z gazobetonu i bedzie kleil na Webera 125 - pierunsko drogi. Jak to nie pomoze to nie wiem
> Grafit jest bardzo wymagajacy - przynajmniej nasz Arbet.


Ja mój grafit potraktowałem Tytanem EOS,własnoręcznie,za pierwszym razem i nie odpadło,już prawie rok  :smile: 
Oczywiście przed klejeniem ścianę dokładnie wyczyściłem szczotką.

----------


## autorus

jak masz nałożony tynk to nic się już z tym nie zrobi. Ale jakbyś zostawił na słońcu mogłyby być niezłe hece, płyta zwiększa rozmiar o 0,5cm. 
Napisz o termoorganice, jak z jakością tych płyt? Mój budowlaniec kiepsko się o nich wypowiadał. Ze nierówne, nie trzymają wymiarów i takie tam.

----------


## [email protected]

Dziś zamietliśmy "nasz domek" iiii pęka chudziak :sad:  pełno kreseczek :sad:   szerokość może z 0,5 mm :sad:  nie wiem co dalej, kierownik budowy twierdzi, żeby się nie przejmować bo i tak przyjdzie siatka zbrojeniowa po całości, ale mnie jakoś to nie przekonuje :sad:

----------


## plusfoto

Jeśli mówisz o pęknięciach takich włoskowatych to faktycznie się nie przejmuj

----------


## [email protected]

tak włoskowate nie są to żadne szczeliny, takie jakby kreseczki namalowane ołówkiem, ale i tak się bardzo denerwuje  :sad:  Najgorsze to, że mój mąż twierdzi, że siatka zbrojeniowa na całości załatwi wszystko, a mój tata wciąż powtarza, że tyle ile placów budowy odwiedza to prawie wszędzie popęka trochę :sad:

----------


## rafus12

Co do tynku - to nie ma znaczenia - byleby bylo wystarczajaco duzo ludzi do kladzenia zeby nie bylo MUKI.
Co do styro - polozony mam wlasnie grafit Arbetu na Weber 125 (najlepszy z weberowych klejow) i jest OK ale wykonawca sie zmienil i tym razem bylo tarkowanie i kolkowali po 2-3 godzinach - nie wiem czy to do konca dobre byle ale po dniu sie trzyma,

Ludki - podpowiedzcie mi gdzie sie udac po projekt elewacji. Glowny kolor elewacji mamy wybrany ale nie wiemy czy robic obwodki wokol okien i tynkowac kolorem 2 tony ciemniejszym czy nie dawac zadnych pogrubien ale np miedzy oknami dac powierzchnie innego koloru. Please help :bash:

----------


## autorus

ja będę pytał swoje architektki wnętrz.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Rafus, podgladnij sobie bloga jednej Forumowiczki z elewacjami - co chwile doklada cos nowego - moze sie tam zainspirujesz  :smile: 
http://elewacjezuzzy.blogspot.com/

----------


## rafus12

Ewa,
Wiem - juz rozmawialem wczesniej z Zuzza - dzieki za linka  :smile:  Jednak odnosnie dwu-kolorowej elewacji warto by to jakos zaprojektowac.

----------


## aksuda

upał się zrobił to nawet nikomu pisać się nie chce :Lol: 
ja wydeptuję ścieżki do hurtowni z glazurą i armaturą sanitarną , jedna wielka masakra  :eek:  czemu jest taki duży wybór wszystkiego  :bash:  dobrze ,że chociaż ceny są różne to przynajmniej to jest moim wyznacznikiem ( mam na myśli glazurę ) a najgorsze jest to ,że jak już się człowiekowi jeden kolor spodoba to ciężko jest znaleźć coś innego  a przecież głupio będzie wyglądało jak cały dom zrobię na szaro lub w brązach  :sad:  i wyszło mi same to, to i to wybaczcie to przez ten upał
armaturę najprawdopodobniej będziemy zamawiać przez jakiś sklep internetowy bo wychodzi najtaniej , płytki zakupimy lokalnie :smile:

----------


## ulka76

Oj tak to prawda ... upał niesamowity i nic się nie chce robić, a tym bardziej siedzieć na kompie...
U nas wstawili drzwi zewnętrzne...
Tato wymurował murek potrzebny do tarasu i mąż rozpoczął docieplenie...

----------


## tomanek4

U nas podłączyli w końcu kanalize i wodę, po ok 2 tygodniowym oczekiwaniu na zbiornik i pompę do niego (kanaliza ciśnieniowa) w tym samym dniu jeszcze weszli instalatorzy i zrobili kotłownię, podłączyli piec z zaobnikiem, grzejniki, poprowadzili gaz od przyłącza do domu, no iwszyatko byłoby OK gdyby nie to że jeden wkręt od profila do G-K "trafił" centralnie w rurkę od grzejnika biegnącą w ściance działowej, na szczęście awaria usunięta, trochę więcej tylko szpachlowania... Teraz podłogi na dole (płytki na stronie podłogówki już są), malowanie, schody i drzwi wewnętrzne, potem już biały montaż no i chyba wreszcie się doczekamy...

----------


## plusfoto

A u mnie w czwartek i piątek odeskowali i na pięć minut przed ulewą i to w dosłownym tego słowa znaczeniu skończyli kłaść papę, Była więc zatem jednocześnie próba szczelności. Kilka przecieków się uwidoczniło i w najbliższym czasie będzie poprawka. Założyli też bramę garażową i okienka w garażu. 

Fotka nie najlepsza ale to z monitoringu

----------


## cronin

A u mnie odwrotnie, w środku niewiele się dzieje, ale ocieplenie i elewacja są  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

Gratuluje wszystkim postępów.
U mnie ostatnio pojawiły się płytki w kotłowni i drzwi wejściowo -wyjściowe  :wink:

----------


## aksuda

czyli dzieje się u wszystkich super  :yes:  gratulację postępów :smile: 
u nas od dwóch dni pada ........ale nam ciężko dogodzić z pogodą jak jest zimno źle jak gorąco również , przy deszczu też na narzekamy jak dla mnie to w ciągu dnia powinno pięknie świecić słońce a w nocy niech sobie pada  :cool:

----------


## ziuta62

U nas przybył dach. Może cos jeszcze się pojawi w tym roku. Jestem na straży żeby bocianki 2012 nie odfrunęły z forum.

----------


## autorus

hihi, na mnie możesz liczyć  :smile:  robota się slimaczy. Liczę, że przez miesiąc zamknę drugą kopułę. A przy najmniej się do tego mocno zbliżę.

----------


## ziuta62

Dzięki autorus. Najcięższe 2 lata przed nami. Instalacje, tynki, ocieplenia. Dla kieszeni oczywiście. Bo wykonawców mam bezproblemowych. Jak do tej pory. Pozdrawiam i lecę zaglądnąć do kopułek.

----------


## maggs1

> U nas przybył dach. Może cos jeszcze się pojawi w tym roku. Jestem na straży żeby bocianki 2012 nie odfrunęły z forum.


Dach wygląda rewelacyjnie -gratuluję. Ja też mam nadzieję, że to chwilowa absencja bocianków na forum spowodowana nadmiarem obowiązków. Pozdrawiam

----------


## ceel

> U nas przybył dach. Może cos jeszcze się pojawi w tym roku. Jestem na straży żeby bocianki 2012 nie odfrunęły z forum.


dachówka super a ta podbitka jeszcze lepsza efekt pierwsza klasa!

----------


## nita83

Wszystkim postępowym gratuluję.  :smile: 
Ja jeszcze jedną zimę przezimuję, gaz mają podłączyć w marcu/kwietniu 2014, więc poczekam na ciepełko  :big grin:

----------


## autorus

u mnie gaz ma być w listopadzie 2013, pochopnie działając pod wpływem emocji się zgodziłem na taki to czas odbioru. Jednak wcale nie jestem przekonany czy się wyrobię, a raczej sądzę po ostatnich doświadczeniach, ze nie. Musze to jakoś z gazownią załatwić aby nie płacić kar.  

dziś na budowie w związku ze stropem monolitycznym będzie zbrojenie tego stropu.  :cool:

----------


## aksuda

trzymam kciuki za pozytywne załatwienie sprawy , my tak mieliśmy z prądem wystąpiliśmy szybciej o pozwolenia a później rzeczywistość zweryfikowała plany, przesunęli nam termin  o rok później nie było zmiłuj się trzeba było podpisywać i płacić :bash:  teraz się zastanawiamy czy można rozwiązać umowę do czasu wprowadzenia się i nie płacić im opłaty abonamentowej :smile:

----------


## autorus

wyszliśmy już ponad okna piętra  :smile:  Na reszcie  :smile:

----------


## nita83

Wow

----------


## ziuta62

Piękne te kopuły, aż szkoda przykrywać cegiełek.

----------


## rafus12

Autorus - niezle  :smile: 
U nas styropian na zewnatrz zaciagniety klejem na raz. A w srodku 18cm Unimaty polozono w krokwie lacznie ze stryszkiem i na skosach uzytkowych dodatkowo 10cm. Na suficie stelaz podwojny na skosach pojedynczy. Na Unimate poszla folia zolta rodzimej produkucji bo powiedziano ze nie ma co przeplacac za Isovera bo ta sama firma produkuje. Niedlugo beda juz skosy i sufity poddasza gotowe, kurcze ale sie skurczylo poddasze!!!!! :bash: 
pozdro
rafus

----------


## autorus

Oglądałem w dzienniku  :smile:  fajnie to wygląda.

----------


## aksuda

super się ogląda postępy budowy, gratulacje dla wszystkich

----------


## [email protected]

Witajcie 
my już po porodzie :wink:  Martusia zdrowa i śliczna
a na budowie działają elektrycy a właściwie kończą (15 zł. za pkt. dużo czy mało bo w sumie nie wiem)
w końcu mamy wodę i nie musimy wozić w mauzerach :wink:  ah jak fajnie podlewać drzewka z węża
hydraulik już rozprowadził kanalizację i rury do wody na dole- zostało poddasze :wink: 
do tego czekamy na prąd- niestety budowlany bo potrzebny do tynków 
i cały czas nie wiemy czy gipsowe czy cementowo-wapienne. Mówią, że gips nie zdrowy ale na cement- wapienne też potem przyjdzie gips i jedno wyjdzie. w każdym razie nie wiemy które zrobić.

----------


## autorus

cementowo-wapienne.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

U nas cementowo-wapienne i potem malowanie (nie kladziemy zadnych gladzi)

----------


## autorus

ja dokładnie tak samo bym chciał.

----------


## maggs1

> ja dokładnie tak samo bym chciał.


Też o tym myślałem, ale po pierwsze tynkarze się nie spisali, a po drugie sufity mam z płyt GK i dlatego pójdzie szpachla.

Panda gratuluje potomka  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Też o tym myślałem, ale po pierwsze tynkarze się nie spisali, a po drugie sufity mam z płyt GK i dlatego pójdzie szpachla.
> 
> Panda gratuluje potomka


A co ma wspolnego sufit z plyt (my tez taki - strop drewniany - poddasze nieuzytkowe), do scian?

Panda, rowniez dolaczam sie do gratulacji  :hug:

----------


## nita83

Gratuluję *Panda*!

----------


## maggs1

> A co ma wspolnego sufit z plyt (my tez taki - strop drewniany - poddasze nieuzytkowe), do scian?
> 
> Panda, rowniez dolaczam sie do gratulacji


Chodzi o tynki cem-wapienne bez gładzi i nie wiem czy dobrze by wyglądały przy gładkim suficie -nie widziałem jeszcze, ale tego już nie biorę pod uwagę ze względu na jakość tynków i u mnie będzie wygładzone  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Chodzi o tynki cem-wapienne bez gładzi i nie wiem czy dobrze by wyglądały przy gładkim suficie -nie widziałem jeszcze, ale tego już nie biorę pod uwagę ze względu na jakość tynków i u mnie będzie wygładzone


Aaa, to teraz kumam - kompletnie nie bralismy tego pod uwage....Myslisz, ze az tak bedzie sie roznic? Tak napawde, to tynki nigdy tak "rowno" nie wyjda jak gladzie, ale ogladalismy pokoje pomalowane prosto po tynkach (i to wiele lat temu, gdzie jeszcze nie bylo takich technik jak dzisiaj) i nie wygladalo to zle. Fakt, nie bralam pod uwage sufitu, ktory bedzie z plyt...
Poza tym ,wlasnie minal miesiac od wylewek - w przyszlym tygodniu zaczynaja z sufitami (160m2).

----------


## autorus

do mnie dziś dotarł zdun od kominków, i dowiedziałem się ze kilka ścianek mam do wywalenia  :smile:  Ale w sumie mówił dobrze i pewnie w jakiejś perspektywie tak zrobię. Myślę nad założeniem kafli  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Zdun z wizjami powiadasz? Ja tez mam takiego i na te jego wizje liczę, bo mętlik mam niezły. Za dużo mi się podoba. A gdzie te kafle będziesz kładł?

----------


## autorus

aj, dookoła kominka, czyli tam gdzie obecnie mam ściany sąsiadujące z kominkiem. Nie wiecie ile kosztują kafle wielkogabarytowa? słyszałem ze bardzo drogie ale to dla mnie nic nie znaczy. Co to znaczy drogie?

----------


## ziuta62

Zapytaj na pv  forumowego  zduna ile za m2. Tutaj to wiele rzeczy  owianych jest tajemnicą.....oficjalnie.

----------


## maggs1

> Aaa, to teraz kumam - kompletnie nie bralismy tego pod uwage....Myslisz, ze az tak bedzie sie roznic? Tak napawde, to tynki nigdy tak "rowno" nie wyjda jak gladzie, ale ogladalismy pokoje pomalowane prosto po tynkach (i to wiele lat temu, gdzie jeszcze nie bylo takich technik jak dzisiaj) i nie wygladalo to zle. Fakt, nie bralam pod uwage sufitu, ktory bedzie z plyt...
> Poza tym ,wlasnie minal miesiac od wylewek - w przyszlym tygodniu zaczynaja z sufitami (160m2).


Różnić się będzie na pewno, tylko zależy jak to będzie wyglądało razem  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> aj, dookoła kominka, czyli tam gdzie obecnie mam ściany sąsiadujące z kominkiem. Nie wiecie ile kosztują kafle wielkogabarytowa? słyszałem ze bardzo drogie ale to dla mnie nic nie znaczy. Co to znaczy drogie?


Zadzwoń do producenta np. http://www.kafle.com.pl/pl/rekonstrukcje i zapytaj, może zrobią Ci coś na zamówienie  :wink: . Pozdrawiam

----------


## Arturo72

> Tak napawde, to tynki nigdy tak "rowno" nie wyjda jak gladzie,


Jeśli chodzi o tynk gipsowy to dobrze położony nie potrzebuje gładzi.Ja mam gipsowy zrobiony na szkło  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Sorki ale nawet najlepiej położony tynk gipsowy to nie jest gładź. Włącz halogen podświetl ścianę - znajdziesz różnice.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Witajcie, jakos tu ucichlo - czyzby wszyscy juz zamieszkali w swoich domkach :wink: . U nas 5 tygodni po wylewkach - robia sie sufity (wszedzie podwieszane), czekamy na piec i pompe, zeby wygrzac wylewki przed polozeniem plytek.

----------


## maggs1

> Witajcie, jakos tu ucichlo - czyzby wszyscy juz zamieszkali w swoich domkach. U nas 5 tygodni po wylewkach - robia sie sufity (wszedzie podwieszane), czekamy na piec i pompe, zeby wygrzac wylewki przed polozeniem plytek.


Wykończeniówka jest wykańczająca  :smile:

----------


## cronin

U mnie dzisiaj krok milowy - wylewki  :smile: 

Za tydzień możemy ruszać z kartongipsami na ściany i sufity   :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Cronin, nie obawiasz sie, ze ci "spuchna" plyty od swiezo polozonych wylewek? My nie odwazylismy sie z podwieszanymi sufitami...

----------


## cronin

To anhydryt, szybkoschnące. Poza tym z naszą organizacją to i tak będą raczej 2 tygodnie  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> To anhydryt, szybkoschnące. Poza tym z naszą organizacją to i tak będą raczej 2 tygodnie


Aha, to nie wiem jak szybko woda z takiego podloza "wychodzi".
My nadal czekamy na kociol i pompe, zeby wygrzac podloge....

----------


## cronin

Wg producenta chodzić można po 2 dniach, rozpocząć wygrzewanie po 4 dniach, normalnie obciążać po 5 dniach, .

----------


## maggs1

> Cronin, nie obawiasz sie, ze ci "spuchna" plyty od swiezo polozonych wylewek? My nie odwazylismy sie z podwieszanymi sufitami...


U mnie w trakcie robienia posadzek mixokretem do sufitu były przykręcone płyty, nie zabezpieczone i wszystko jest dobrze. Pozdrawiam

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> U mnie w trakcie robienia posadzek mixokretem do sufitu były przykręcone płyty, nie zabezpieczone i wszystko jest dobrze. Pozdrawiam


Nas przestrzegano, ze minimum miesiac od wylewek nie wolno plyt montowac, bo wilgoc beda ciagly...wiec czekalismy grzecznie. Dokladnie jest tak samo z wygrzewaniem wylewek: jedni w ogole tego nie robia, a my grzecznie wygrzejemy  :wink:

----------


## maggs1

> Nas przestrzegano, ze minimum miesiac od wylewek nie wolno plyt montowac, bo wilgoc beda ciagly...wiec czekalismy grzecznie. Dokladnie jest tak samo z wygrzewaniem wylewek: jedni w ogole tego nie robia, a my grzecznie wygrzejemy


Ryzyko nie zawsze popłaca : :wink:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Ryzyko nie zawsze popłaca :


No wlasnie, a my tak duzo o tym myslelismy, ze jak teraz bysmy z tego zrezygnowali na pewno cos by sie wydarzylo  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Witajcie 
a my w polu :sad:  i to szczerym :sad:  
tynki miały być w sierpniu ale ekipa coś tam coś tam i we wrześniu :sad:  umowy nie mieliśmy i szukamy innej 
za gipsowe proponują 13 zl. bez materiału a za cem-wap. 16 zł bez materiału jak to u was się kształtowało??

czym macie zabezpieczone pianki montażowe od okien aby się nie utleniały?? jeszcze potrwa nim bedziemy robić elewacje a nie chciałabym aby pianka się utleniła

----------


## Arturo72

> za gipsowe proponują 13 zl.


Za gipsowe fajna cena,ja miałem za 15zł bez materiału.Jeśli gips to proponuje Knaufa Diamanta,rewelka i bez porównania do tradycyjnych gipsowych jeśli chodzi o wytrzymałość.Pokuszę się o opinię,że jest twardszy niż c-w  :wink:

----------


## autorus

U mnie jest szansa , że będzie zalewanie stropu pod koniec tego tygodnia albo na początku następnego  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> Witajcie 
> a my w polu i to szczerym 
> tynki miały być w sierpniu ale ekipa coś tam coś tam i we wrześniu umowy nie mieliśmy i szukamy innej 
> za gipsowe proponują 13 zl. bez materiału a za cem-wap. 16 zł bez materiału jak to u was się kształtowało??
> 
> czym macie zabezpieczone pianki montażowe od okien aby się nie utleniały?? jeszcze potrwa nim bedziemy robić elewacje a nie chciałabym aby pianka się utleniła


Ja zabezpieczyłem akrylem, ogólnie zrobiłem coś takiego jak na filmie  :smile:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CCnzmhc5vQ
tylko mi tak ładnie nie wyszło  :wink: 
U mnie dobra ekipa bierze około 12zł za c-w, ale to Podkarpacie

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Witajcie 
> czym macie zabezpieczone pianki montażowe od okien aby się nie utleniały?? jeszcze potrwa nim bedziemy robić elewacje a nie chciałabym aby pianka się utleniła


O cholera, u nas od marca nie zabezpieczone...

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Z ostatniej chwili: jak pisalam wczesniej montuja nam sufit z plyt KG, do zrobienia jeszcze byl garaz i okazalo sie, ze w skladzie sprzedali zla folie - zamiast paroszczelna to paroprzepuszczalna !!!! Wszystkie pyty byly odkrecane, wymiana folii itd. - 8 stow poszlo sie pasc + 2 dni roboty....Jezuuuu, czy na kazdym etapie trzeba kazdego sprawdzac :Confused:

----------


## [email protected]

tynki cementowo- wapienne mieliście z worka?????????

----------


## kupiecjudex

nie

----------


## autorus

hm mi zaproponowano z worka.

----------


## nita83

z worka znaczy, że co? 
jak głupio pytam, to sorry

----------


## autorus

no gotowy tynk z worka. Pełno jest tego na allegro choćby

----------


## maggs1

> tynki cementowo- wapienne mieliście z worka?????????


nie, robiony  :smile:  piasek jest tańszy nieworkowany !

----------


## autorus

Mi podoba się piasek workowany, znajomy zakupił frakcje 0,1-0,2. Koszt ok 500zł/tona. Ale robi tez tynk zewnętrzny i tam sprowadza specjalnie frakcję 0,06. Ale to już w sumie pył.

Taki piasek jest prawie biały, dodając do tego biały cement mozna by uzyskac kolor biały i w ogóle odpadłoby malowanie. Są tez piaski barwione.

----------


## maggs1

> Mi podoba się piasek workowany, znajomy zakupił frakcje 0,1-0,2. Koszt ok 500zł/tona. Ale robi tez tynk zewnętrzny i tam sprowadza specjalnie frakcję 0,06. Ale to już w sumie pył.
> 
> Taki piasek jest prawie biały, dodając do tego biały cement mozna by uzyskac kolor biały i w ogóle odpadłoby malowanie. Są tez piaski barwione.


Chyba, że tak  :smile: 
Niestety nie każdy może jeździć mercedesem  :wink:

----------


## Daruśka

Witam, mam problem z fachowcami od wykańczanie wnętrz. Problem jest takiej natury, że zamiast wnętrz wykańczają mnie:
1. Pracują po 2-4 godzin dziennie.
2. Na budowie mało co robią np. grunt jednego pokoju trwa jedną dniówkę  :jaw drop: 
Zaznaczam, że z natury jestem osobą spokojną i staram się wszystko załatwić polubownie, ale chyba nie tędy droga.
Panowie "pracują" na budowie od 5 tygodni. Do tej pory gipsowali salon, zrobili "szlichtę" w 3 pokojach, gdzie też położyli gipsówki na sufitach. Łazienka wymaga jeszcze białego montażu i brakuje 3 płytek,montaż gniazdek i grzejnika. Kuchnia - nie ma 10 płytek na ścianie. Salon i kuchnia podłoga - jest większa połowa płytek. Płytki w garderobie i wejściu na strych są. Pokoje, salon, kuchnia, garderoba i wejście na strych są zagruntowane. Nie ma płytek na dole w holu (17m2), gruntu w holu, malowanie wszystkich pomieszczeń, po malowaniu czekają ich zaprawki na ścianach i malowanie ostatnie, kładzenie paneli.
Panowie robią we 3. Jeden kładzie płytki, 2 maluje , gruntuje, maluje itp.
Zaznaczam, że za 2 tygodnie przychodzą meble do kuchni, garderoby, szafa wnękowa, szafka do łazienki i meble do pokoju dla dziecka. 
Gdy zamawiałam meble panowie mnie zapewnili, że zdążą na czas. Jestem w pierwszym trymestrze ciąży z drugim dzieckiem i zależy nam na szybkiej wprowadzce. Nie wiem co mam robić. Oboje z mężem jesteśmy przerażeni obecnym stanem rzeczy. Wczoraj z nimi rozmawiałam i stwierdzili, że potrzebują jeszcze 2-3 tygodni. Tragedia :mad:  Jak mam sobie poradzić w obecnej sytuacji!!! Wiem, że nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak "cierpliwie" czekać, ale czy możliwe jest, że uda im się w 3 to skończyć????  Pomocy!!!

----------


## plusfoto

Rozumiem że oczywiście umowy żadnej nie masz. Panowie zapewne pracują po godzinach więc się nie dziw. Jeśli to co robią to robią dokładnie i dobrze to w tym układzie nerwy sobie odpuść. Pozostaje ci cierpliwie czekać.

----------


## Daruśka

Niestety chodzi o to, że panowie fachowcy, których zamawiałam już w październiku zeszłego roku robią u nas w trybie normalnym. W końcu czekałam na nich 9 m-cy!!! Ich głównym powodem braku czasu jest wykonywanie elewacji u ludzi, którzy podobno już mieszkają w domu i "denerwują się" tym, że moi fachowcy przebywają u nich zaledwie od 4-10 rano a następnie 14-18 popołudniu. Innymi słowy tychże panów poganiają. 
Moje poganianie fachowców jest nieco bardziej ostrożne. Boje się, że zrezygnują z pracy robiąc u jakiegoś upierdliwca. Właściwie to na jedno wychodzi, bo rezygnują z pracy u mnie na rzecz pracy u upierdliwców...! Nomen omen jestem w totalnej kropce!

----------


## Daruśka

A mebelki się robią i dzidziuś też nie chce czekać...

----------


## plusfoto

Dlatego jestem zwolennikiem umów i zapisywania w nich istotnych elementów jakimi niewątpliwie są terminy i ewentualne zadość uczynienia za ich niedotrzymanie.

----------


## Daruśka

Właśnie wczoraj o tym myślałam. Cóż mądry Polak po szkodzie :sad:

----------


## julo23

> O cholera, u nas od marca nie zabezpieczone...


U mnie to samo...   Co robicie z tym fantem ?



Ja właśnie jestem na etapie wylewek.  Robione miksokretem,  wylewkarz mówił zeby nie otwierać okien i  polać konewką lekko i przykryć folią na 2 tygodnie.  

Co o tym myślicie ?

----------


## autorus

A co z tym zrobić? Czekać. 
U mnie też będzie mixokret.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Co o tym myślicie ?


Trzeba polać, lepiej zwiaże, zwłaszcza ze upały są. I parę dni nie wietrzyć. Taką parówkę trzeba zrobić. :big grin:

----------


## julo23

> Trzeba polać, lepiej zwiaże, zwłaszcza ze upały są. I parę dni nie wietrzyć. Taką parówkę trzeba zrobić.



No właśnie, sauna za darmo   :smile: 
Polałem tak tylko z grubsza kolewką,  nie wiem czy wystarczy bo szybko wciąga wode.
Może nie żałować wody ?



A wracając do tej pianki montażowej...     czyli dobrze rozumiem ?  Poczekać już na ocieplenie elewacji ?  BO widze że troszkę się pyli ta pianka jak się ją dotknie w tych miejscach od południa i zachodu.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Wody nie żałować, ale bez przesady, żeby się oknami nie przelewało. :wink: 
Ja trzy razy podlewałem dość pożądnie z węża  :popcorn:

----------


## autorus

Konewka to za mało, tez będę lał z węża, juz we wtorek. Ale strop.

----------


## maggs1

> Wody nie żałować, ale bez przesady, żeby się oknami nie przelewało.
> Ja trzy razy podlewałem dość pożądnie z węża


No właśnie bez przesady, żeby styropian nie podniósł posadzki pod sufit he he  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

U nas po zrobieniu wylewek, po dwoch dniach, przyjechal chlopak z ekipy, polal konkretnie woda i przykryl folia, po tygodniu zrobilismy powtorke. W nastepnym tygodniu tez. Folia byla przykryta przez miesiac, przez miesiac nie byly otwierane okna, od strony poludniowej nawet rolety zamkniete, przykazane bylo tez, zeby nie robic przeciagow (wiec nawet po wejsciu do domu, drzwi byly zamykane)...ale byla sauna. 

Co do pianki - bedzie robiona elewacja, bedzie uzupelniana pianka. Czytalam, ze ludzie zabezpieczaja tasmami, farbami...

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Taki piasek jest prawie biały, dodając do tego biały cement mozna by uzyskac kolor biały i w ogóle odpadłoby malowanie. Są tez piaski barwione.


Nie zaglebialam sie dokladnie w temat, ale wiem, ze jak barwiony w masie tynk, to potem wystarczy jedna warstwe pomalowac. Poza tym, farbe na tynk kladzie sie chyba dla "ochrony" elewacji, a nie tylko dla koloru...

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Daruska, niech najpierw robia te pomieszczenia czy sciany, gdzie beda meble, a potem reszta - i tak ich nie wyrzucisz, bo generalnie koncowka, a predzej pewnie i tak nie znajdziesz nikogo w zastepstwie.

----------


## [email protected]

u nas od jutra wchodzą tynkarze, tynki cementowo-wapienne cena wynegocjowana 19 zł. z materiałem. Mam nadzieję, że zrobią dobrze, no a jak "spaskudzą" to chociaż byli najtańsi więc.... trudno. 
Cała ta budowa to taka loteria w tych ekipach które się zatrudnia. 
Montażysta drzwi juz 3 raz przyjedzie bo póki co ciągle poprawia drzwi zewnętrzne bo po jakimś czasie ciągle ocierają albo sie nie zamykają w ogole :sad:  masakra

----------


## mkslonik

mnie za tynki diamanta z materiałem powiedzieli 26zl. Wiec może czasem lepiej nie wybierać najtańszych bo cena nie powinna być kryterium wyboru a jakość.

----------


## julo23

ja juz po tynkach i wylewkach




Skoro mówicie że polanie konewką to za mało w te upały to jade dziś jeszcze raz polać delikatnie. 
Też nie wietrze, nie otwieram okien i  folie juz rozłożyłem.

----------


## [email protected]

Tynkarze zaczynają działać dziś oklejali okna i wkładali narożniki. 
Teraz jednak problem znowu z drzwiami, Znowu się nie zamykają trą o futrynę, co więcej chodzą na zawiasach nie są sztywne tylko się unoszą góra dół. Dziś lewo zamknęli drzwi. Już nie wiem czy to wina ekipy montującej czy to wina drzwi.  :sad:  nic nie idzie tak jak powinno :sad:

----------


## [email protected]

Witajcie 
czy w waszych tynkach cementowo-wapiennych także po przetarciu ich ręką opadał delikatnie piasuszek???

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Witajcie 
> czy w waszych tynkach cementowo-wapiennych także po przetarciu ich ręką opadał delikatnie piasuszek???


u mnie tak samo

----------


## maggs1

> Witajcie 
> czy w waszych tynkach cementowo-wapiennych także po przetarciu ich ręką opadał delikatnie piasuszek???


U mnie w niektórych miejscach bardziej niż delikatnie opadał, ale po zastosowaniu ceresitu ct17 jest ok  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

no właśnie u nas też w niektórych miejscach jest jakby "wiecej" tego piasku
a co to ten ceresit??

----------


## maggs1

> no właśnie u nas też w niektórych miejscach jest jakby "wiecej" tego piasku
> a co to ten ceresit??


Ceresit ct17 jest to grunt i moim zdaniem bardzo dobry, ale jest droższy od popularnych gruntów. Ale nawet po rozcieńczeniu pół na pół jest lepszy od większości - to jest tylko moje zdanie  :smile: 
ps. nie jestem dystrybutorem, tylko użytkownikiem :wink:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Ceresit ct17 jest to grunt i moim zdaniem bardzo dobry, ale jest droższy od popularnych gruntów. Ale nawet po rozcieńczeniu pół na pół jest lepszy od większości - to jest tylko moje zdanie 
> ps. nie jestem dystrybutorem, tylko użytkownikiem


No tak, wiadomo grunt pod farbe, ale wczesniej chyba takie sciany trzeba szlifowac, zeby pozbyc sie tego "piasku"...jestem jeszcze przed tym etapem i w ogole nie interesowalam sie tym tematem.

----------


## maggs1

> No tak, wiadomo grunt pod farbe, ale wczesniej chyba takie sciany trzeba szlifowac, zeby pozbyc sie tego "piasku"...jestem jeszcze przed tym etapem i w ogole nie interesowalam sie tym tematem.


Ja zagruntowałem ściany przed szpachlowaniem. Przy gruntowaniu pędzlem luźny piasek spada a reszta zostaje i po zagruntowaniu już prawie się nie sypie  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Ja zagruntowałem ściany przed szpachlowaniem. Przy gruntowaniu pędzlem luźny piasek spada a reszta zostaje i po zagruntowaniu już prawie się nie sypie


Dzieki za podpowiedz, bede wiedziec na przyszlosc, jakby ktos chcial przed gruntowaniem szlifowac czy cus... :smile:

----------


## julo23

Macie już drzwi wejściowe załozone ?  Po wylewkach i tynkach to chyba już można ?

Ja sie przymierzam do drzwi bo trzeba na nie czekać 4 tygodnie.

Niestety za takie fajniejsze ,  (spodobały mi sie JUWENT) o wymiarze 90+50  trzeba dać od 4 do 5 tys.

----------


## autorus

Ja myślę nad CAL, cena taka sama. Niestety jakość kosztuje.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

My niestety poszlismy po "taniosci" i kupilismy hermana lightdoor za 2600 - najwyzej za kilka lat sie wymieni, a te da do kotlowni (bo tam mamy za 450). Tak to jest jak sie kredytem nie podpiera...

----------


## autorus

te za 450 tez hormann? W necie widziałem właśnie takie stalowe hormanna , i się tak zastanawiałem, potrzebuje do kotłowni i innych pomieszczeń technicznych.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Nie hormann, bo to sa zewnetrzne od kotlowni, ale do srodka domu tez bedziemy kupowac hormanna (bo miedzy kotlownia a garazem, garazem a domem musza spelniac pewne wymogi bezpieczenstwa).

----------


## [email protected]

My mamy drzwi Wikęd  
Ogólnie są ładne wyglądają solidnie, ale sklep nam podesłał chyba kiepskiego montażystę i ciągle jakiś problem z drzwiami odnośnie zamykania- póki co ciągle montażysta wraca do nas na poprawki. 
Dziś za to zakupiliśmy  armaturę łazienkową baterie umywalka, bidet, prysznic i wanna Ferro Verdeline (promocja w Leroy). Ma ktoś z Was takie baterie?? Możecie coś powiedzieć o Ferro??

----------


## julo23

Nic nie słyszałem o tej promocji.  Do kiedy jest ? 
Może dziś sie wybiore.

----------


## [email protected]

julo23 no bo w necie nic o niej nie piszą ani w gazetkach też nie. a jak porównałam ceny z leroy z tymi na stronie producenta tych baterii Ferro to leroy sprzedaje za połowę ceny. Nam się spodobały, wyglądają solidnie, mam nadzieję, że bedziemy zadowoleni

----------


## aksuda

my również jesteśmy po zakupach armatury  :smile:  przeraża mnie ,że teraz nie wydaję w tysiącach zł tylko w  dziesiątkach tysięcy , tu 10 tu 15 tysięcy i kasa leci, za chwilę kuchnia ,sprzęt do kuchni umeblowanie domu masakra jak tych pieniędzy szybko ubywa  :sad: 

Niestety również nie znam firmy Ferro  :sad:

----------


## [email protected]

Czy ma ktoś z Was Wc pod schodami?? Poszukuję inspiracji :wink:  

Na co montowaliście parapety??

----------


## [email protected]

Czy ocieplaliście poddasze?? Ma ktoś z Was Isover 33??

----------


## ewa72_krakow

parapety montowane na pianke (o to chodzi?), poddasze nieuzytkowe, wiec tylko strop ocieplamy (jestesmy juz na koncowce  :smile: ) 30cm isover unimata.

----------


## julo23

Ja ocieplałem wełną rockwool,  ale pozniej wynalazłem w miejscowym składzie taką włoską, feltro czy veltro.  Tańsza i lepiej sie nią robiło, nie pyliła tak, i bardziej elastyczna.

Jeszcze nie przerabiałem tematu parapetów, więc jakbyś ktoś służył poradą to bardzo prosze.

Szukam też potaniści jakiś płytek do kotłowni.

----------


## [email protected]

Czy ma ktoś z Was Baterie Ferro?? Możecie coś o nich powiedzieć??

Czy ma ktoś z Was drzwi DRE Sinco???

----------


## aksuda

Julo23 szukaj promocji w Castoramie ostatnio zauważyłam ,że robią duże przeceny końcówek kolekcji tak np. kupiłam płytki na elewacje przecenione ze 100 zł na nie całe 20 zł, czy umywalkę 60 Roca Gap za 90 zł. U nas w Zielonej Górze największe wyprzedaże ustawiają na weekendy.

Parapety osadzaliśmy na piankę

----------


## aksuda

Do ocieplenia poddasza użyliśmy Rotaflex , elewacje , podłogi ocieplamy styropianem yetico :big grin:

----------


## autorus

a jakie kupujecie drzwi do pomieszczeń technicznych?  Widziałem kilka ciekawych drzwi metalowych ale te najtańsze, no nie wiem, nie chce kupić jakiegoś totalnego badziewia.

----------


## aksuda

my nie mamy jeszcze sprecyzowanej firmy , na pewno będą proste bez żadnych ozdobień tak aby pasowały do całości , jesteśmy na etapie wyboru  takiego już konkretnego bo musimy już zamawiać nie tylko te techniczne ale wszystkie i im więcej człowiek ogląda tym jest głupszy. :yes:

----------


## autorus

mam to samo z tym oglądaniem. Na dodatek w korytarzu technicznym jest jedna łazienka i żona zażyczyła sobie aby był tab bulaj w drzwiach. I sie zaczyna problem, bo porządny bulaj to dodatkowy koszt od 500 do 700zł netto. Przy najmniej tak widziałem w opcjach firmy metalpol. Co prawda ich drzwi wyglądają na porządne, grubość blach to 1,5mm a w innych często 0,5mm. Ale nie jestem pewien czy chce aż tyle wydawać. 

http://www.sklep.metalpol.com.pl/skl...0-standardowe/

----------


## aksuda

całkiem fajne te drzwi takie jak my chcemy muszę pokazać je mężowi a co do bulaja to wyleczyłam się z niego właśnie  ze względu na cenę ( my kobiety tak mamy podoba nam się wszystko co drogie :yes:  , chociaż nie zawsze, zdarzają się wyjątki )

----------


## autorus

zważ jeszcze , że te drzwi ważą ok 100kg   :smile:  Trzeba będzie pomyśleć jak je zamontować, bo to nie zwykłe kartonowe .

----------


## julo23

> a jakie kupujecie drzwi do pomieszczeń technicznych?  Widziałem kilka ciekawych drzwi metalowych ale te najtańsze, no nie wiem, nie chce kupić jakiegoś totalnego badziewia.


Ja drzwi techniczne kupiłem w Castoramie,  ale te najtansze sobie odpuściłem. 
nr towaru - 911958 drzwi mars 90L, 258zł   - w kotłowni, wewnątrz.

nr towaru 918853 drzwi Hesti 90L  468zł    do piwnicy,  i do pomieszczenie z którego wchodzi sie z garazu. Solidne drzwi z dwoma zamkami. 
 
tylko inne mają przetłoczenia.
Tansze były zbyt delikatne i miały za cienką blache.

Za 1 szt tych do kotłowni i  2szt  tych z zamkami dałem raptem 1194zł.  Kasa sie przyda na dalsze wykonczenia domu. 

A z przodu wejściowe juz zamówiłem z JUWENT. Polskie drzwi,  90cm+ dostawka 50cm.
Wyszło 5tys zł.

Mam tylko problem bo przy montarzu tych drzwi technicznych, chciałem sprawdzić jak sie domekają i  kapła mi pianka na klamke.  Musze to jakoś wyczyścić..

----------


## autorus

tanie trzeba przyznać, zerknę jutro jak będę w casto.

Byłem i widziałem, hm te zawiasiki są załamujące. Ale.... obok widziałem drzwi przeciwpożarowe, zawiasy konkretne cena oczywiście wyższa. Nikogo nie było wiec nie mogłem się dopytać czy mają "70" ale wątpię osobiście .

----------


## ziuta62

Witam. U nas ""już"" po oknach i drzwiach zewnętrznych, hydraulika I etap pod tynkowanie wykonana, elektryka w trakcie , i sufity na parterze skończone.



Autorus ty opanowałeś dogłębnie temat tynków wewnętrznych. Mógłbyś polecić materiał,  co by ładnie wyglądało i było solidne?

----------


## autorus

ledwo liznąłem. Ale chcę dać tynki cementowo-wapienne. Jednak maszynowe, bo powierzchnia duża. Przy płaskich ścianach dziennie ekipa robi ok 100m2 tynku. 
Przy łukach coś ok 40m2.

----------


## ziuta62

Właśnie tez na cementowo-wapienne jesteśmy zdecydowani i tez maszynowe. Tylko jakie? Trzeba przejść się na temat tynków i popytać fachowców jakie polecają.. U mnie wiele nie ma bo odpadają sufity i skosy. Nie licząc piwnicy oczywiście..
Musisz mieć dobrą ekipę do twoich krągłości, narobią się trochę przy tym i posiedzą u ciebie. Metrów pewnie ogromna ilość..
Ciekawe czy na forum jest fachowiec od podłóg szklanych. Potrzebuję przed tynkami zrobić konstrukcję do okna widokowego.

----------


## julo23

ja mam z Webera ale nie bede zachwalał bo nie mam porównania.

Klamki z pianki wyczyszczone - troche zmywaczem i troche margaryną.   :yes: 

Poleci ktoś płytki jakieś w miare tanie do kotłowni ?  
płyty K-G zamówione - trzeba kręcić płyty.

----------


## ziuta62

Polecono mi tynk lekki z Nidy. 
Mój majster kupował do swojego domu do piwnicy płytki w Castoramie.  3 rok i nie ma śladu zużycia.  Mówi, ze kupił najtańsze.

----------


## niron

Z czego kupowaliscie wełnę do ocieplenia poddasza?
Możecie coś polecić?

----------


## autorus

moze dzis za malo kawy wypilem ale nie rozumiem pytania. Jedyne co mi przychodzi do glowy, ogladajac kanal DOMO, widzilem ze gosciew UK, ocieplani dom weln a z owcy  :wink:  ale tam stawiaja kartony nie domy.

----------


## cronin

> Właśnie tez na cementowo-wapienne jesteśmy zdecydowani i tez maszynowe. Tylko jakie? Trzeba przejść się na temat tynków i popytać fachowców jakie polecają.. U mnie wiele nie ma bo odpadają sufity i skosy. Nie licząc piwnicy oczywiście..
> Musisz mieć dobrą ekipę do twoich krągłości, narobią się trochę przy tym i posiedzą u ciebie. Metrów pewnie ogromna ilość..
> Ciekawe czy na forum jest fachowiec od podłóg szklanych. Potrzebuję przed tynkami zrobić konstrukcję do okna widokowego.


Ziuta świetne masz sufity  :smile:  o podłogę szklaną zapytaj może Kaisera on robi szklane schody. Poza tym szklaną podłogę ma chyba Robert Skitek, i Julianna 16.

Płytki do kotłowni namierzyłam w super cenie 10zł/m2 w casto, wyprzedawali grafitowy gres techniczny stargresu  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Z czego kupowaliscie wełnę do ocieplenia poddasza?
> Możecie coś polecić?


U mnie nie ma ani grama wełny  :wink: 
Wełnę uważam za niezbyt dobry materiał izolacyjny ale jest to moje zdanie tylko  :wink:

----------


## julo23

> Ziuta świetne masz sufity  o podłogę szklaną zapytaj może Kaisera on robi szklane schody. Poza tym szklaną podłogę ma chyba Robert Skitek, i Julianna 16.
> 
> Płytki do kotłowni namierzyłam w super cenie 10zł/m2 w casto, wyprzedawali grafitowy gres techniczny stargresu


U nas jest najtaniej za 14zł/m2 ale to za nie impregnowany także chyba dołoże do tych 20zł/m2  żeby już kupić impregnowane.

----------


## ziuta62

Dzięki Cronin za namiary. Porozglądam się u nich w dziennikach i popytam Kaisera. 
Tak w ogóle to w UK nie buduje się kartonów i nigdy nie budowało. Buduje się z cegły, pustaków, betonu i wszelkiego typu materiałów jak w reszcie Europy. A rodzaj ścian zewnętrznych to przede wszystkim 3 warstwowe. W starym budownictwie pustak,  pustka i cegła, w nowym pustak wełna lub kingspan, cegła  Tu nawet domów drewnianych jak na lekarstwo. 
Ścianki działowe owszem robi się na konstrukcjach drewnianych lub metalowych w większości i obija płytami i na to plaster-coś o niebo lepsze od naszych tynków nie mówiąc już o gipsówkach. Nośne, konstrukcyjne jak na zewnątrz cegła itp. Stropy są drewniane to fakt,. Ale uważam, że to zaleta dlatego na takie się zdecydowałam bez wahania. Podłoga nigdy nie jest zimna nawet jak centralne w środku zimy nie pracuje. I tylko nie piszcie, że tu zim nie ma. Ale co tam, już tyle czytałam dziwnych rzeczy o UK, że nic mnie nie zdziwi. A, dodam tylko, że stropy betonowe tez się robi w budownictwie jednorodzinnym jak i wielorodzinnym itd. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

Hm oglądając kanał DOMO którym ostatnio katuje mnie żona nie widziałem innej budowli w UK niż z kartonu. Chodzi o budowane teraz. Był nawet dom  a'la gotyk z kartonu.

Dojechały już do mnie okna, montaż jednak we wrześniu, bo na budowie jest jeszcze sporo do zrobienia. Oj sporo.

----------


## ziuta62

Chyba się nie zrozumieliśmy. Chodzi ci pewnie o budownictwo szkieletowe. I karton gipsy od wewnątrz. Całkiem popularne w Polsce. 
Jeśli wzorujesz się jednak na opinii tego programu to uwierz  mi pokazywane są w nim budowle nietypowe i rzadkie. Równie dobrze po obejrzeniu jednego z odcinków można powiedzieć, że w UK buduje się domy ze słomy lub z opon.*W dziesiątej serii przez place budowy i perypetie bohaterów m.in. w południowej Irlandii, Brixton, zachodnim Londynie czy na szkockiej wyspie Skye po raz kolejny przeprowadzi nas Kevin McCloud - brytyjski pisarz i projektant. To wyjątkowy cykl spotkań z ludźmi, którzy budując domy według własnych projektów urzeczywistniają swoje marzenia.* 
Chyba rozumiesz formułę tego programu. Jest jeszcze jeden równie popularny ""Restoration Man"".

Mam bardzo bliski kontakt z ludżmi uwikłanymi zawodowo w budownictwo od architektów po budowlańców, tak, że jakby co możemy dyskutować, ale to nie wątek na tego typu dyskusje. Ja uważam, że wiele się można od nich nauczyć, a już z pewnością wymienić doświadczeniami. Bez pogardy i podtekstów. W końcu w Polsce też mieszkają ludzie w kanałach.
Gdyby pan Kevin wiedział o twojej budowli miałbyś go u siebie jak w banku z  kamerą, bo nie tylko na terenie UK kręci programy. Poza tym bardzo ciekawy odcinek był z naszymi rodakami, młode małżeństwo  Pokazali kawał dobrej roboty w UK. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

a widzisz więc są jednak rozsądni ludzie w UK  :smile:  Jak byłem w UK, to tez widziałem domy ceglane, ale to było jakiś czas temu. Brałem pod uwagę to , że może obecnie nowe "trendy" przybyły z USA.

Swoją drogą, jest tez program o remontowaniu domów w USA., Powiem , że ceny tych kartonów są delikatnie mówiąc kosmiczne.  Sorki ale karton 130m2 za 1,5mln? Litości.

----------


## ziuta62

Budownictwo USA to tylko z filmów znam , jak się przez ściany przerzucają. 
To co najbardziej mi się podoba w UK to domy z kamienia. miałam okazję mieszkać na wczasach w takim przerobionym z małej stodoły, większy obok gospodarzy też jest z kamienia. Były w nim oryginalne nadproża okienne z dębu. nawet tu zdjęcia wstawiałam i jakiś dowcipniś napisał mi, że fajna atrapa. A widziałam papiery tego domu bo to tzw listed building. Wiele tu takich. Wtedy nawet gdyby się chciało to nie usunie się czegoś co można uratować i zachować. 

A tak z mojej budowy to okna i drzwi wstawione, ale nie pokazuje bo kratek w oknach jeszcze nie ma. A są bardzo zmyślne. Zupełnie niewidocznym      "" mykiem"" otwiera się je do umycia szyb.
Trwają również prace porządkowe do wykonania tynków i snu zimowego.

----------


## aksuda

my kładliśmy tynk gipsowy Knauf MP 75
teraz powoli kończymy wszystkie instalację i przygotowujemy się na wylewki podłóg  :wiggle:

----------


## ziuta62

I my będziemy mieć Knaufa bo naszej ekipie najlepiej się na nim pracuje. Problem rozwiązał się sam.
Zadowolona jesteś ze ścian?

----------


## autorus

jaki koszt tych tynków?

----------


## ziuta62

Autorus zagapiłam się bo  aksuda ma gipsowe, a moje będą cementowo-wapienne czyli tradycyjne. Nie mniej jednak z Knaufa. 21 zł za m2  materiał z robocizną.

----------


## aksuda

my za nasze tynki płaciliśmy 12 zł sama robocizna  :smile:

----------


## autorus

> Autorus zagapiłam się bo  aksuda ma gipsowe, a moje będą cementowo-wapienne czyli tradycyjne. Nie mniej jednak z Knaufa. 21 zł za m2  materiał z robocizną.


Hm, to bardzo, bardzo, bardzo dobra cena. Że tak powiem marzenie. U mnie jak pisałem jest faktycznie ok 500m2 po kopule, ale ok 800m2 proste ściany i też cementowo wapienne. I na razie nic nie załatwiłem jeszcze   :sad: 

Jutro montaż cześci okien.

----------


## ziuta62

Masz już kogoś? Wiem, że kolega z forum  teka poleca kogoś sprawdzonego. To ten mistrz od wylewek. Popytaj u niego. Bardzo miły i komunikatywny gość.

----------


## autorus

no właśnie rozmawiam z dwoma osobami z jego polecenia i na razie cisza  :sad:

----------


## atsyrut

> my za nasze tynki płaciliśmy 12 zł sama robocizna


To na prawdę bardzo dobra cena....

----------


## aksuda

zapraszam wszystkie bocianki 2012 na Winobranie do Zielonej Góry :big lol:  Właśnie się zaczął tydzień zabawy i nie wiem co wybrać imprezy czy budowa  :sad:  Chyba zostanę przy budowię :yes: 

Z postępów na naszej budowie to powoli do przodu. Opóźnienie mamy i to spore ale przestałam już się tym stresować , no cóż tak to jest jak większość już robimy sami. powoli przygotowujemy się do wylewek.Kończymy rozprowadzać wszelkie instalacje (ogrzewanie , odkurzacz klima itp.)  :big grin:

----------


## maggs1

> zapraszam wszystkie bocianki 2012 na Winobranie do Zielonej Góry Właśnie się zaczął tydzień zabawy i nie wiem co wybrać imprezy czy budowa  Chyba zostanę przy budowię
> 
> Z postępów na naszej budowie to powoli do przodu. Opóźnienie mamy i to spore ale przestałam już się tym stresować , no cóż tak to jest jak większość już robimy sami. powoli przygotowujemy się do wylewek.Kończymy rozprowadzać wszelkie instalacje (ogrzewanie , odkurzacz klima itp.)


Dzięki za zaproszenie, ale ja chyba też zostanę przy budowie  :smile:

----------


## aksuda

U nas dzisiaj był Pan tym razem już sam pomierzył kuchnię ( do wstępnego projektu my podawaliśmy wymiary ) i ruszamy z projektem tak aby kuchnia była zrobiona i zamontowana przed świętami . Na razie cały czas mimo poślizgu liczę ,że uda mam się wprowadzić na Boże Narodzenie :yes:  dlatego też okres wykończeniówki nabiera rozpędu , trzeba zacząć zamawiać płytki , drzwi czy meble oj trudne decyzje przed nami i wielki czas kompromisów :tongue:

----------


## autorus

a ja juz wstepnie podpisalem umowy z tynkarzem z naszego forum tj anatak oraz elektrykiem  :smile:   przy najmnie teraz wiem co robie dalej.....

----------


## aksuda

to super :smile:  , teraz przed Tobą dużo myślenia nad rozplanowaniem wszystkich włączników i kontaktów, dla mnie to była masakra  :bash:  a mąż cisnął , na koniec chodziliśmy po domu i sprawdzaliśmy w którym miejscu jest najlepiej zrobić taki wyłącznik aby człowiek się jak najmniej nachodził  :smile:

----------


## autorus

powiem tak ostatnio myślałem, że straciłem kontakt z rzeczywistością. Byłem w błędzie . Kontakt stracę teraz, nad tą elektryką!!!

----------


## aksuda

Trzymam kciuki abyś tego kontaktu mimo wszystko nie stracił :yes:

----------


## maggs1

> a ja juz wstepnie podpisalem umowy z tynkarzem z naszego forum tj anatak oraz elektrykiem   przy najmnie teraz wiem co robie dalej.....


Zastanawiam się jak sprawdzisz tynkarzy po robocie, bo chyba nie poziomicą  :smile: 
Napisz jak sobie z tym poradziłeś :wink:

----------


## autorus

odnośnie tynkarzy to jestem o nich bardzo dobrego zdania, byłem nawet wczoraj na jednej ich budowie i takiej równej ściany w życiu nie widziałem. 
Jesteśmy umówieni na listopad. Byle pogoda była. 

Ogólnie na budowie w ciągu nastepnego miesiąca prace maja iśc z postępem geometrycznym. Czyli piankowanie jako największa i najdroższa operacja, w trakcie elektryka i kończenie okien. Ukoronowaniem ale to dopiero w listopadzie  ( dopiero, przecież to lada moment) będą tynki.

----------


## julo23

Po mału szykuje miejsce na piec.
Jeszcze nie wybrałem ale raczej będzie to któryś z SAS-ów,  np. SAS multi 23kW

----------


## plusfoto

No nareszcie u mnie okienka na miejscu jutro kila fotek z realizacji. Dziś już nie mam siły.

----------


## plusfoto

Po dwudniowym boju okienka załatwione.

----------


## maggs1

> Po dwudniowym boju okienka załatwione.


No okienka się prezentują super i ta precyzja montażu, tylko gratulować  :smile:

----------


## autorus

u mnie we wtorek zalewanie stropu w drugiej kopule. Do dokończenia surówki został o jeszcze wieniec świetlika i ściany działowe na pietrze.i koniec.



no i czekam na kopułkę świetlikowa dokładnie tą ze zdjęcia.  Tak samo po mojej będzie można chodzić, tyle, że ja nie będę próbował.  :smile: 

Z ciekawych rzeczy dowiedziałem się ze kopuła nie jest wytłaczana tylko dmuchana. Ma to skutkować tym ze jest idealnie przeźroczysta jak szkło.

----------


## nita83

bardzo ciekawa ta kopułka  :smile:

----------


## autorus

a tak wyglądają podstawy do niej. Niepozornie. No ale w sumie nie o to chodzi.

----------


## ziuta62

Witam. Posiwiały bocian melduje odbiór okien i drzwi, tynków  gotowych w około 1/3 i rozpoczęcia robót związanych z ukształtowaniem działki. 
3  wywrotki ziemi już przywiezione, a będzie jeszcze z 10. Wnuki odebrały stan obecny, Tatry postraszyły śniegiem, ale my się zimy nie boimy. 

    

Niestety urlop się skończył i trzeba było wracać do domu. Pozostaje zaplanowanie robót na wiosnę i lato 2014. Zaczniemy od ocieplenia podłóg, wylewek i podłogówki. 
Pozdrawiam ciągle pracujący rocznik 2012.

----------


## aksuda

ziuta62 najważniejsze ,że coś się dzieje i to człowieka cieszy :yes: 
my jesteśmy po wylewkach na pietrze , jutro wylewają na dole i przysłowiowa przerwa technologiczna ale tylko w domu teraz pracę przeniosą się na zewnątrz  np. ogrodzenie będziemy stawiać  , równać teren itp. :big grin:

----------


## nita83

*ziuta* boskie drzwi i okna, a widok zapiera dech w piersiach.  :smile:  Oby do przodu  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Dzięki dziewczyny, jeszcze Autorus dzielnie walczy z nami. Nad ogrodzeniem myślę cały czas. Sąsiadka ogrodziła działkę takim z trzech desek w poziomie, a my chcieliśmy z żerdzi i co 3m daszki z tej blachy co na dachu,  typowe góralskie , bardzo proste. Nie wiem czy będzie pasowało do tamtego. Mamy działki w jednym ciągu. Majster mówi żeby się nie przejmować sąsiadką i robić takie jak chcemy. Nie jestem jakoś przekonana.

----------


## aksuda

co do ogrodzenia to pewnie lepiej by pasowało takie jak u sąsiadów ale myślę ,że poszłabym za radą majstra i wykonałabym takie jak mi się podobają  :yes:

----------


## autorus

U mnie idzie tak  1,2,3    :wink:

----------


## aksuda

autorus szczena opada  :jaw drop:  wielkie wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!    robi wrażenie  :smile: 
żona będzie miała co myć :yes:

----------


## nita83

Cudne Okno.

----------


## autorus

> żona będzie miała co myć


 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  muszę jej koniecznie o tym powiedzieć jak wróci z pracy.

----------


## maggs1

> Witam. Posiwiały bocian melduje odbiór okien i drzwi, tynków  gotowych w około 1/3 i rozpoczęcia robót związanych z ukształtowaniem działki. 
> 3  wywrotki ziemi już przywiezione, a będzie jeszcze z 10. Wnuki odebrały stan obecny, Tatry postraszyły śniegiem, ale my się zimy nie boimy. 
> 
>     
> 
> Niestety urlop się skończył i trzeba było wracać do domu. Pozostaje zaplanowanie robót na wiosnę i lato 2014. Zaczniemy od ocieplenia podłóg, wylewek i podłogówki. 
> Pozdrawiam ciągle pracujący rocznik 2012.


Witam, super okna i oczywiście okolica  :smile: 
Autorus Twoje "okienko" też się nieźle prezentuje.
Ja jeszcze chcę zrobić ocieplenie, choć zima straszy :/
A tak wyglądają moje klocki  :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Maggs co to za klocki? 
Julo23 robisz kotłownię w stylu retro. Ale szalejecie wszyscy. 
Autorus niedługo wyjdzie sam z siebie i stanie obok. Czym jeszcze nas zachwycisz?

----------


## maggs1

> Maggs co to za klocki? 
> Julo23 robisz kotłownię w stylu retro. Ale szalejecie wszyscy. 
> Autorus niedługo wyjdzie sam z siebie i stanie obok. Czym jeszcze nas zachwycisz?


Klocki styropianu  :smile: 
Ziuta jaką planujesz elewacje?

----------


## ziuta62

Piwnica i parę centymetrów nad  wyłożona tym samym kamieniem co kominy. Łupek miejscowy - tak go nazywają. Parter i piętro- stary biały-tynk. Trójkąty ścian szczytowych - drzewo olejowane jak nadbitka i rysie, chyba z góralskim motywem słoneczka. I jeszcze wokół okien ramki z tego samego drzewa co okna. Będą ładnie wyglądać na tle tynku. Widziałam tak wykończony dom w Szczawnicy.  Barierka na balkonie drewniana, taras drewniany.  Muszę napisać, że moje szprosy się otwierają, tak dla zapewnienie, że nie napracuję się z myciem i polerowaniem szyb.

----------


## ziuta62

Maggs takie jakieś zgrabne te klocki.

----------


## maggs1

> Piwnica i parę centymetrów nad  wyłożona tym samym kamieniem co kominy. Łupek miejscowy - tak go nazywają. Parter i piętro- stary biały-tynk. Trójkąty ścian szczytowych - drzewo olejowane jak nadbitka i rysie, chyba z góralskim motywem słoneczka. I jeszcze wokół okien ramki z tego samego drzewa co okna. Będą ładnie wyglądać na tle tynku. Widziałam tak wykończony dom w Szczawnicy.  Barierka na balkonie drewniana, taras drewniany.  Muszę napisać, że moje szprosy się otwierają, tak dla zapewnienie, że nie napracuję się z myciem i polerowaniem szyb.


Kurczę obstawiałem drewno po całości, ale stary biały tynk to chyba jeszcze lepszy wybór  :smile: 
No nie wiem czy te moje klocki takie zgrabne -sąsiedzi mówią, że grube  :smile:  Ale o gustach się nie dyskutuje  :wink:

----------


## julo23

Kotłownia gotowa na montaż pieca.   Obecnie już zafugowane ale nie mam zdjęć. 
Troche miałem brązowych płytek, szkoda że wcześniej nie pomyślałem ich dać na drugą ściane też   :big grin: 
Powiem szczerze że tego gresu juz bym nie kupił.  Bardzo fuga go brudzi, mogłem kupić ten troszkę droższy impregnowany a ten mój jest chyba  techniczny.
Całe szczeście mam go tylko tyle i  do garażu pójdzie inny - jeszcze nie wiem jaki....


 W tym miesiącu chcemy ocieplić jeszcze dom - 10cm styropian 032 juz kupiony.
No i później hydraulik - montaż pieca i reszty osprzętu żeby wreszcie zacząć móc grzać  :smile:

----------


## autorus

matko jak tam ładnie  :yes:  czyściutko.

----------


## [email protected]

Hej hej Dawno mnie tu nie było. U nas dużo się dzieje. 
Tynki gotowe- cementowo- wapienne (około 780 m2- 15 tyś z materiałem oczywiscie) wszyscy mówią, że dobrze zrobione ale ja myślałam, że będą gładsze (myślałam, że ominiemy gładzie)

Posadzki też gotowe 10 zł za m2 roboty (trochę dziś się zmartwiłam bo pomimo siatki zbrojącej na całości domu zauważyłam pęknięcie - na przejściu między dwoma pomieszczeniami, dylatacja przy ścienna jest a i na rogach też mają przecięcie tyle, że przy tym pęknięciu właśnie brakuje celowego przecięcia przez posadzkarzy- mam nadzieję, że z tego powodu pękło)(cały domek w podłogówce)

Piecyk zamówiony 24 kw na ekogroszek
W kotłowni położone kafle (zbieranina) Mąż sam kładł- z góry wyglądają ok :wink: 
kafle do łazienki kupione

A dziś "cekolowanie" potocznie mówiąc- robimy sami jak wyjdzie tak będzie- kasy brak to trzeba samemu robić. 
aaaaa i may wełnę na poddaszu narazie tylko 15 cm Isover SuperMata ale dojdzie jeszcze 10 cm, mąż poprostu zszedł na zewnątrz domu bo razem z kolegą ocieplają domek. Styropian frezowany 15 cm. 

Osprzęt elektryczny Ospel Impresja- biała, na śliczne srebrne nie było nas stać
Baterie Ferro Veneto VerdeLine
Glazura do łazienki Cado
Gres do salonu (jeszcze dobieramy) ale ma być Milo Storm Krem 60x60


Tyle u nas :wink:

----------


## aksuda

to faktycznie trochę się u Was dzieje :smile:  my mamy zrobione tynki podłogi , płytki na ścianach w kotłowni i garażu piec czeka do zawieszenia i za chwilę ruszamy dalej z wykończeniówką 
dzisiaj zamówiliśmy drzwi zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne w przyszłym tygodniu podpisujemy umowę na kuchnię i chyba mąż zacznie kręcić sufity i tak powoli do przodu :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Piecyk zamówiony 24 kw na ekogroszek


Ktoś Was wsadził na niezłą minę z taką mocą kotła,chyba,że zamierzacie grzać oprócz swojego domu jeszcze sąsiada z domkiem 300m2  :smile: 
Poczytaj wątki ekogroszkowe,tam chłopaki kotłem 12kW grzeją domy 300m2,a do Waszego max.10-12kW by wystarczył.
Wasz kocioł to duże straty paliwa(ekogroszku) uciekające kominem z powodu nadmiaru ciepła czyli sprawność kotła będzie tylko ok.50% a 50% pójdzie z dymem,komin raz dwa do wyrzucenia z powodu sadzy wynikającej z pracy kotła na 1/2 gwizdka czyli z zimnymi spalinami itd.

Jeśli możecie to zamieńcie kocioł na mniejszy bo prosicie się o problemy.

----------


## maggs1

Panda, u mnie w jednych drzwiach też dylatacja nie była dobrze zrobiona i pęknięcie idzie nie tu gdzie trzeba i mnie wkurza. Też staram się robić samemu, ale po 8h pracy zarobkowej ciężko to idzie :/
Co do kotła 24kw to zgadzam się z Arturo, taki to albo do bardzo dużego albo do "dziurawego" domu. Podłogówka w całym domu, napisz czy masz jakiś duży bufor ciepła, czy może jakieś inne rozwiązanie?

----------


## [email protected]

yyy no piecyk w opisie do 300 m2 
a u nas dość duży dom bo z wydzielonym mieszkanie tak zwany dwupokoleniowy. 
akurat w kwestii pieca, ogrzewania polegam na ojcu- tysiące pieców już podłączył i kilometry rur pociągnął
Poza tym teraz dwóch znajomych przed nami kupowało piec także o tych parametrach. Przyjaciele na dom większy niżeli nasz spalają 4,5 tony ekogroszku- myślę, że to nie dużo, przy takim piecu jak nasz.

----------


## [email protected]

aaaaa jeśli chodzi o te gładzie na ścianach to jaaaaaaaa masakra jakaś :wink:  hehe świetna zabawa, kulaliśmy się z mężem ze śmiechu jak pierwszą ścianę skończyliśmy- góry doliny pagórki zadrapania, ale ale...... druga ściana wyszła już o niebo lepiej :wink:  cóż będzie co szlifować- oj będzie młyn

----------


## [email protected]

swoją drogą może i za duży ten piecyk bo jeszcze 15 cm na zewnątrz styro. no i wełny 25 cm. ale lepiej żeby cieplej niżeli zimno było. Zresztą mężczyźni tak zadecydowali- ja się nie wtrącam. Dam Wam znać potem jakie spalanie i czy "oszczędny" czy nie.A Piecyk co- pewnie z 10 lat i nowy bo z tego co się słyszy to tyle wytrzymują- no gdyby były wieczne to by i produkcja nie szła.

----------


## Arturo72

> akurat w kwestii pieca, ogrzewania polegam na ojcu- tysiące pieców już podłączył i kilometry rur pociągnął
> Przyjaciele na dom większy niżeli nasz spalają 4,5 tony ekogroszku- myślę, że to nie dużo, przy takim piecu jak nasz.


Daj do poczytania Tacie poniższą lekturę bo z całym szacunkiem ale Tata nie ma pojęcia o dzisiejszych domach(o czym już wcześniej pisałem przy temacie podłogówki):
http://forum.info-ogrzewanie.pl/topic/13884-poradnik-jak-wybierac-kociol-na-ekogroszek/
Na forum także jest do poczytania o doborze kotłów do dzisiejszych domów np:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6159164
Z takim cytatem:



> piję do instalatorów którzy robia ludziom krzywdę wciskając przewymiarowane kotły - absolutnie nie do Ciebie przecież
> potem sa takie kwiatki jak w Twoim przypadku i trzeba dodatkowe koszty ponosić.
> tylko wtedy instalator rozloży ręce i powie że to nie jego wina przeciez *bo on tych kotłów to tyle to a tyle załozył i ludzie nie narzekają* albo że to wina opału lub uzytkownika


Ale Ty masz łatwiej,do Taty będziesz miała pretensje  :wink: 
Twój dom posiada obciążenie cieplne ok.8-9kW i biorąc pod uwagę sprawność kotłów na 80% kocioł o mocy 12kW będzie najbardziej odpowiedni.

4,5t w domu ok.200m2 to dużo.

----------


## [email protected]

Arturo ja to znawca nie jestem ale Ty to chyba jakiś spec i na wszystko masz coś "anty". Tylu ilu instalatorów tyle DOŚWIADCZEŃ  i tyle opinii. Gdyby ludzie myśleli tak jak Ty to byłaby jedna technika grzewcza według Ciebie to pewnie miedz- najlepsza, do tego tylko jeden rodzaj kaloryferów itd. Jeden kupi wymiennik  150 litrów a inny 200 litrów i tylko dlatego, że tak chce. U nas na 6 osób będzie tylko 140 litrów i pewnie zaraz mi napiszesz, że za mało, bo jak wszyscy naraz będą się kąpać   :wink:  W dodatku nie mam okien 3 szybowych- i pewnie tutaj też źle zrobiłam według ciebie  :wink:   aaaa i styro robimy bez kołków- to dobrze czy źle?? ah...... każdy dom to inna technika, każdy zwraca na inne aspekty większą uwagę, 
Swoją drogą ciekawe ile ty spalasz ekogroszku- tonę??

----------


## [email protected]

a tak właściwie to nie wiem ile ten nasz domek na powierzchni myślę ze z 280 po podłodze

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo ja to znawca nie jestem ale Ty to chyba jakiś spec i na wszystko masz coś "anty". Tylu ilu instalatorów tyle DOŚWIADCZEŃ i tyle opinii. Gdyby ludzie myśleli tak jak Ty to byłaby jedna technika grzewcza według Ciebie to pewnie miedz- najlepsza, do tego tylko jeden rodzaj kaloryferów itd. Jeden kupi wymiennik 150 litrów a inny 200 litrów i tylko dlatego, że tak chce. U nas na 6 osób będzie tylko 140 litrów i pewnie zaraz mi napiszesz, że za mało, bo jak wszyscy naraz będą się kąpać  W dodatku nie mam okien 3 szybowych- i pewnie tutaj też źle zrobiłam według ciebie  aaaa i styro robimy bez kołków- to dobrze czy źle?? ah...... każdy dom to inna technika, każdy zwraca na inne aspekty większą uwagę, 
> Swoją drogą ciekawe ile ty spalasz ekogroszku- tonę??


Ja tylko zwracam uwagę na fakt,co zrobisz to Twoja sprawa,tylko wiedz,że nie jest to dobre rozwiązanie,delikatnie powiedziawszy  :wink: 
Ja węgla nie spalam,węgiel odrzuciłem na samym początku budowy z uwagi na...duże koszty  :wink: 
Za to od sierpnia do dzisiaj "spaliłem" 300kWh na c.o+cwu tj.ok.150zł a na koniec sezonu grzewczego zamierzam zmieścić się w 2500kWh tj.1300zł za c.o+cwu  :smile: 
Instalacje mam na pp,miedź uważam za przeżytek.

Zapotrzebowanie domu na ciepło i obciążenie cieplne domu jest jedno,niezależnie od ilości instalatorów i każdy instalator na w/w powinien się opierać przy doborze kotła a nie na swoim widzimisie.

----------


## [email protected]

To czym palisz Arturo??

----------


## Arturo72

> To czym palisz Arturo??


Nie palę,nie palę(tfu,tfu  :wink:  ),grzeje prądem ze sprawnością(COP) 2,5-3,czyli powietrzną pompą ciepła p-w  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> a tak właściwie to nie wiem ile ten nasz domek na powierzchni myślę ze z 280 po podłodze


118m2 pow.użytkowej i 118m2 po podłodze  :smile:

----------


## julo23

Jaki ja mogę dobrać piec do mojego metrażu ?

- 110m2 na poddaszu,  w tym podłogówka na 27m2
- 68m2 na parterze,  w tym podłogówka na całości czyli 68m2
- piwnice (dom całkowicie podpiwniczony) i garaż tam temp. moze być niższa ok.  np.17stopni.
  garaż 43m2, piwnica, kotłownia w tym pomieszczenie na łaziekne techniczną i siłownia 90m2  (razem 133m2)

razem :  ok. 180m2  + 133m2  = 313m2
+ bojler 150L
domek ocieplony ma być 10cm styropianem grafit. EPS  032,  wełna na dachu 20cm (15+5) ,  ściany porotherm 30cm  
piwnice w ziemi ociepolone 5cm styrop. 
garaż oddzielony styro 5cm od mieszkania,
na podłodze styro ok. 8cm,  w garażu 5cm parkingowego
okna z 3 szybami  i tzw. ciepła ramka.

Zastanawiam sie też nad piecem 23kW  na ekogroszek. Może mniejszy ?
Próbuje sobie tutaj policzyć ale tutaj jest dla budynku bez piwnicy
http://wieszjakbudujesz.pl/archon/op...w_wierzbowkach
Wg tej strony wyszło    EP=107   kWh/(m2*rok)
                                     EK=97    kWh/(m2*rok)
z tym że nie ma mozliwości policzenia dla piwnic, no i mam jeszcze balkony dwa które też troche działają jak radioatory. :/

W między czasie troche zdjęć.   Wsyp na węgiel gotowy   :bye:

----------


## autorus

dziś na budowie coś mi strzyknęło w krzyżu  i ledwo się dotarabaniłem do samochodu. Kurcze weekend to już chyba mam w wyrku  :sad: 

A całkiem fajnie mi szło, obkopywałem kopuły, zostało mi pewnie z 10m.

----------


## maggs1

> aaaaa jeśli chodzi o te gładzie na ścianach to jaaaaaaaa masakra jakaś hehe świetna zabawa, kulaliśmy się z mężem ze śmiechu jak pierwszą ścianę skończyliśmy- góry doliny pagórki zadrapania, ale ale...... druga ściana wyszła już o niebo lepiej cóż będzie co szlifować- oj będzie młyn


oj przy szlifowaniu może być odrobinę mniej śmiesznie  :smile:  jaką szpachlą robicie?

----------


## [email protected]

nooo trochę poszlifowali my :wink:  
Mnie tam się ta robota podoba, mąż z tego grubszego a ja dopieszczałam :wink:  Będzie dobrze tylko co z rogami to mnie martwi

----------


## julo23

No mi własnie odmówił fachowiec od ocieplania domu, nabrał robót i nie da rady zrobić w tym miesiącu a czekałem na niego chyba z 2 miesiące...
Co za ludzie. Nabiorą robót , nazaczynają tyle nowych i później mają problem pokończyć. Dobrze że mojej nie rozgrzebał.
Materiał kupiony a nie ma komu robić.

----------


## [email protected]

Julo23 poproś kogoś kto by Ci robi wyprowadził a resztę samemu  :wink:  Mój mąż właśnie tak działa. Co prawda długo mu idzie ale ma mega satysfakcję.

----------


## julo23

Wiem,  to jest prosta robota ale mamy na tyle roboty w środku z teściem że potrzebuje wziąść ekipę żeby to zrobiła w kilka dni, bo czas już nagli, pozatym mam dom na spadku i z rusztowaniem warszawskim może być ciężko.  A jeździć na budowę wieczorami - tak jak to robię dotychczas na 3 godziny to by zeszło do świąt wielkanocnych chyba.

----------


## maggs1

> nooo trochę poszlifowali my 
> Mnie tam się ta robota podoba, mąż z tego grubszego a ja dopieszczałam Będzie dobrze tylko co z rogami to mnie martwi


No nie dziwię się, że "robota" się podobała, jak mąż z tego grubszego a Ty go dopieszczałaś  :wink:  he he
No ale te "rogi" -mnie też one martwią  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

> dziś na budowie coś mi strzyknęło w krzyżu  i ledwo się dotarabaniłem do samochodu. Kurcze weekend to już chyba mam w wyrku 
> 
> A całkiem fajnie mi szło, obkopywałem kopuły, zostało mi pewnie z 10m.


Przedobrzyłeś, bo nie miałeś przerwy w narożnikach domu  :smile: . Polecam maść viprosal z jadem żmiji -działa!! (na zwykłe przesilenia itp)

----------


## [email protected]

Witajcie 

mam do was zapytanie  jak rozwiązaliście sprawę "mostkow termicznych" pod drzwiami wejściowymi i tarasowymi??

mamy drzwi tarasowe jak gdyby na bloczku betonowym (z zewnątrz bloczka 10 cm styrop) drzwi niestety bez listwy przedłużającej (na poddaszu przy balkonach mamy a na tarasie nie mamy- człowiek dopiero potem jak się zastanowi to już po ptakach)  drzwi tarasowe póki co objechane są tylko pianką od spodu no i jak pada w stronę okien to podlewa tak, że bloczek betonowy jest mokry. dodam, że posadzka jest póki co wynala do bloczka betonowego na wysokość około 1 cm wyżej niżeli bloczek. a że robimy ocieplenie z zewnątrz to zastanawiamy się jak to rozwiązać.

----------


## autorus

ja pod każdymi drzwiami zastosowałem isomur+

----------


## aksuda

cisza spokój wszyscy ciężko pracują  :smile:  u nas wiele prac na raz się dzieje zaczęliśmy robić ocieplenie zewnętrzne , kończymy ogrodzenie a jutro wpinamy się do wodociągów , dzisiaj odebraliśmy pozwolenie na zajęcie pasa drogowego więc od poniedziałku będziemy mieli wodę w domu , wylewki powoli wysychają i od listopada ruszamy pełną parą z wykończeniówką może na Boże Narodzenie 2013 uda nam się wprowadzić pozdrawiam wszystkich jeszcze działających na swoich budowach :bye:

----------


## autorus

cisza, dzis naciągałem plandekę na kopułę. 20x20m. Operacja się nie udała, tylko się zmordowałem. Trochę odpocznę, lepiej się przygotuje i w piątek walczę znów.

----------


## maggs1

> cisza, dzis naciągałem plandekę na kopułę. 20x20m. Operacja się nie udała, tylko się zmordowałem. Trochę odpocznę, lepiej się przygotuje i w piątek walczę znów.


Uważaj bo w moich stronach dzisiaj trochę wiało, żebyś nie oglądał okolicy z lotu ptaka -razem ze swoją plandeką  :wink: , życzę powodzenia i najlepiej kogoś do pomocy. Ja męczę się z ociepleniem, dobrze, że pogoda dopisuje. pozdrawiam

----------


## aksuda

autorus również trzymam kciuki za udaną akcję :roll eyes:

----------


## julo23

U mnie jest lekki postęp, pogoda dopisuje a ja martwiłem się czy to będzie wogóle możliwe jeszcze przed zimą...



Drogi jest grunt ?  Robił ktoś ostatnio ? Ja bede potrzebował tak na 200m2

W sumie to waham się czy gruntować czy tylko siatke na kleju dać...
Bo  na wiosne  od razu grunt i  tynk by sie robiło więc może nie trzeba teraz gruntować ?
Jak sądzicie ?

----------


## julo23

Ocieplenie zakończone,  czekamy na zimę  :big grin: 

Teraz czeka nas pierwsze odpalenie podłogówki.


EDIT:
Widać cisza w temacie, każdy chyba dłubie po cichu już środku .  :roll eyes:

----------


## maggs1

> Ocieplenie zakończone,  czekamy na zimę 
> 
> Teraz czeka nas pierwsze odpalenie podłogówki.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Widać cisza w temacie, każdy chyba dłubie po cichu już środku .


Nie tak szybko z tą zimą, bo jeszcze się męczę z ociepleniem  :sad: , ale tak to jest jak się robi samemu i to jeszcze bez wolnego. Muszę jeszcze położyć siatkę, mam nadzieje, że zdążę  :smile: .

----------


## autorus

ja tez bym prosił aby listopad do końca miał sensowne temperatury, tynki chciałbym pchnąć.

Na tą chwilę postępy wyglądają tak:

Zdjęcia robione z tego samego miejsca tj z dachu drewutniu





Oraz obecnie

----------


## kupiecjudex

:smile: 
zajebiście to wygląda.
Masz stary fantazję i cierpliwość.
Chyba Wszyscy kibicujemy Ci dalej !!!! :wave:

----------


## aksuda

my też czekamy na ciepły listopad, ocieplenie właśnie zaczynamy, mam nadzieję ,że zdążymy :yes:  w między czasie wygrzewamy wylewki , zrobiliśmy 3/4 ogrodzenia , garaż i pomieszczenie gospodarcze czeka jeszcze na położenie płytek podłogowych i będą skończone  :smile:  cały czas coś się dzieje , kuchnia zamówiona , na drzwi również czekamy większość rzeczy dojedzie do nas na początku grudnia ale te święta chyba jednak jeszcze nie na nowym  :sad:

----------


## plusfoto

A u mnie SSZ zakończył się gdzieś miesiąc temu a w międzyczasie powstały węgarki a dziś rozpoczęli pracę elektrycy. Jutro postaram się wrzucić kilka fotek

----------


## autorus

elektrycy to ciekawy temat   :smile:  U mnie już zaczęli prace, ale potem mieli przerwę. No i mają zacząć znowu w poniedziałek. Robisz jakąś specjalna instalację czy standardową?

----------


## plusfoto

Teoretycznie standardową. Tyle że na osobnej skrzynce oraz osobnym zasilaniu wraz z pod licznikiem wszystko co jest związane z ogrzewaniem, reku i cwu. Dodatkowo będą kładzione kable pod TV, internet i alarm

----------


## autorus

Fajnie

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ja zrbiłem jeszcze jedną wydaje mi się fajną rzecz. Zasilanie kotłowni na oddzielnym obwodzie który można przełączyć na agregat prądotwórczy.za się w rozdzielni i wszystkie gniazda z agregatu się zasilają. Wejście agregau wtyką w kotłowni. Jak nie będzie prądu, wszystkie pompki i piec będą chodzić normalnie. Jeszcze jedno gnizadko zrobiłem z tego w salonie do automatyki kominka z PW i żeby jakieś światlo minimalne było zawsze jakąś lampkę będzie można włączyć.
Jak sobie wspomnę kilka lat w stecz gdy kilka dni prądu nie było to mi sie zimno od razu robi.
Kiedyś planuję dokupić sobie agregat zasilany na gaz z butli i stać to będzie sobie w kotłowni na czarną godzinę.

----------


## plusfoto

> . Zasilanie kotłowni na oddzielnym obwodzie który można przełączyć na agregat prądotwórczy.za się w rozdzielni i wszystkie gniazda z agregatu się zasilają. Wejście agregau wtyką w kotłowni. Jak nie będzie prądu, wszystkie pompki i piec będą chodzić normalnie. Jeszcze jedno gnizadko zrobiłem z tego w salonie do automatyki kominka z PW i żeby jakieś światlo minimalne było zawsze jakąś lampkę będzie można włączyć.


Dokładnie to samo będzie u mnie :yes:

----------


## plusfoto

Obiecałem to wrzucam

----------


## [email protected]

Dziś wyłożyli nam płytki w kuchni otwartej na salon (płytki tylko między szafkami) 


potem jak już będziemy zamawiać kuchnię to dołożymy 1-2 szt. pod okap

----------


## [email protected]

Witajcie 
kto z Was ma schody na poddasze użytkowe?? Szukam inspiracji co zastosować na ściany na klatce schodowej. mamy dwójkę małych brzdąców więc potrzebne coś na czym nie będzie widać "łapek"

----------


## autorus

> Dziś wyłożyli nam płytki w kuchni otwartej na salon (płytki tylko między szafkami) Załącznik 223258
> 
> 
> potem jak już będziemy zamawiać kuchnię to dołożymy 1-2 szt. pod okap


Kurcze, ale fajnie, już masz płytki. Ja wiem już które płytki, teraz czekam na wyliczenie i chciałbym zamówić, choć się trochę boje jak to cenowo wyjdzie  :sad:  No ale jak w tym roku nie kupie to ze zwrotu vat nici   :sad:

----------


## aksuda

> Witajcie 
> kto z Was ma schody na poddasze użytkowe?? Szukam inspiracji co zastosować na ściany na klatce schodowej. mamy dwójkę małych brzdąców więc potrzebne coś na czym nie będzie widać "łapek"


ja mam trochę większe brzdące tz. 15 i 8 lat więc łapek nie zostawiają ale umyśliłam sobie duże zdjęcia moich panienek tak coś w formie naklejek właśnie na klatce schodowej idąc na piętro :yes:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ja na ścianie na pięro cegiełkę układam, taką ręcznie formowaną ciętą w płytkę przykleję.

----------


## [email protected]

Arturro może mi pomożesz, ty się tak znasz na wszystkim, a może ktoś jeszcze miał podobny problem i wspólnie coś wymyślimy
Rozpaliliśmy ten nasz piecyk (25 kw) temp. zadana 65 stopni -chodzi same podłogowe piecyk nie chce podejść do 65 stopni dzwoniłam dziś do serwisu ustawiliśmy piec tak jak kazali a tu nic lepiej nie jest w dodatku piec pożera ekogroszek. 

serwis kazał mi ustawić piec 10 sekund podawania/ 70 sekund przerwy/ nadmuch na 37% oraz 40 minut podawanie w "nadzorze" z tym, że piec nie może podejść do 65 stopni wiec cały czas pracuje. 
macie jakies propozycje 
piec Heiz eco 3

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturro może mi pomożesz, ty się tak znasz na wszystkim,


Nie znam się na kopciuchach  :wink: 
Rzuć zapytanie tutaj,chłopaki zapewne pomogą:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ROSZEK/page456

----------


## aksuda

cisza, spokój  :sad:  przed nami czas trudnych wyborów  :yes:  przyszedł czas na meble masakra :bash:  nie wiem jak u Was ale u nas czas oczekiwania jest 8 tygodni, termin przeprowadzki trochę mi się przesunął  więc myślę ,że meble zdążymy kupić  :big grin:  pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

matko, meble. Moje meble są, ale na wizualizacji. Obecnie pale kozą na węgiel

----------


## aksuda

bardzo mi się podobają takie kozy  :yes:  niestety w nowym domu mamy "tradycyjny " kominek czyli przy ścianie zabudowany  :big grin: 
co do mebli to dobrze ,że masz chociaż wizualizację bo u mnie tego brak i przez to mam jeden wielki mętlik w głowie zwłaszcza ,że ceny są zbyt wysokie do moich upodobań więc trzeba znaleźć kompromisowe rozwiązanie i tu się robi problem

----------


## Danonki

oj tak,meble to trudny orzech do zgryzienia. Często jak coś Ci się spodoba, to cena niekoniecznie  :big tongue:  albo taki wybór że trudno się zdecydować, albo masz już wizje, wiesz czego chcesz, chodzisz po sklepach i nic nie pasuje.  Ja np lubię meble z ikea i tam przede wszystkim się zopatrujemy. Jak potrzebujemy coś kupić/dokupić/wymienić itd to właśnie do ikea zaczynamy poszukiwania. Fajne mają rozwiązania, meble od ręki i ceny przystępne. Ale kto co lubi  :smile:  w sumie to fajny etap wybieranie mebli, ale dobrze jak kasy ma się więcej, bo jak budrzet mały to bywa z tym różnie. 
Co do kozy, to mąż mnie namawia na koze  :big grin:  na razie kominka nie robilismy, ale w planie jest kominek zabudowany - chyba że ulegne ślubnemu i w swoim czasie ta koza u nas stanie

----------


## aksuda

czy znacie może firmę Laufen chcę zamówić umywalkę tej firmy ale nie wiele wiem o niej

----------


## maggs1

> czy znacie może firmę Laufen chcę zamówić umywalkę tej firmy ale nie wiele wiem o niej


Chyba nikt nie zna :/
Pochwalę się postępami  :smile:  
tynk

i kawałek tarasu

Pozdrawiam

----------


## aksuda

zauważyłam umywalka kupiona więc z czasem okaże się czy dobry wybór :smile: 
maggs1 gratuluję postępów nam nie udała się z ociepleniem chociaż na razie pogoda łaskawa więc kto wie , cały czas walczymy

----------


## maggs1

Wesołych Świąt  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Wesołych Świąt  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

Zdrowych, wesołych Świąt i pomyślności w nadchodzącym 2014 Roku!!

----------


## autorus

Wiem ze to dopiero jutro, ale pewnie czasu nie będzie ani siły więc wszystkiego NAJ

----------


## mgk

Wszystkiego najlepszego w Nowym 2014 Roku.

----------


## aksuda

witam w nowym roku :bye: 
Czy też staraliście się do końca wykorzystać odliczenie VAT-u? my dzisiaj odebraliśmy ostatnie zamówienie z fakturą zeszłoroczną niestety nie wszystko udało nam się kupić :roll eyes:

----------


## maggs1

> witam w nowym roku
> Czy też staraliście się do końca wykorzystać odliczenie VAT-u? my dzisiaj odebraliśmy ostatnie zamówienie z fakturą zeszłoroczną niestety nie wszystko udało nam się kupić


Staraliśmy się, ale oczywiście jeszcze dużo zostało do kupienia. Nam, rozpoczynającym w 2012r i tak się udało z tym VATem  :smile:

----------


## autorus

to prawda całkiem fajnie się udało. Nie ma co marudzić.

----------


## julo23

A u mnie tymczasem gładzie.  Trzeba było napalić bo nic nie schnie.  No i czekam na drzwi wejściowe jak na zbawienie - juz 10 tydzień...  :sad: 
Przez święta i nowy rok sie przedłużyło wszystko.

----------


## autorus

a może jakieś fotki?

----------


## julo23

Jasne,  proszę bardzo:




Zazwyczaj za często nie wrzucam bo zauważyłem że moich znajomych to za bardzo nie interesuje,  co innego jak ktoś ma ten sam problem - tj. też buduje dom to wtedy jest wspólny temat i inaczej jest to odbierane.

----------


## julo23

Widze że jest ograniczenie 5 zdjęć na post.



Musiałem rozłożyć tektury i folię na podłogę na parterze bo mam tam już płytki i bałem się że sie zniszczą. 

Mimo że na dworze plusowa temp. to trzeba było dziś rozpalić porządnie bo gładzie nie schną. 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich bocianków 2012  :bye:

----------


## autorus

teraz coś widać  :smile:

----------


## julo23

No coś widać,  ale zauważyłem że ciężko odzwierciedlić stan faktyczny na zdjęciach nie mając szerokątnego obiektywu - czy jak on się tam nazywa...
Nawet nie robie zdjęć mniejszych pokojów bo zamiast tego wychodzi zdjęcie ściany.   :big lol:

----------


## aksuda

jednak jak już są sufity to dom nabiera już właściwego wyglądu :yes: 
nasz etap to czekanie na wolny termin w pracy mojego męża i jak tylko skończy to  ruszamy dalej  do przodu z naszą budową mam nadzieję ,że zaczniemy w połowie stycznia przykręcać sufity , płytki , łazienki i tak powoli do przodu , już wolę się nie pytać o termin zakończenia budowy bo życie i tak pisze swój scenariusz no cóż zostało tak nie wiele ale cały czas daleko
a to wybraliśmy na wykończenie: drzwi Porta natura line wenge model E2  drzwi zewnętrzne z firmy CAL kolekcja rycerska model Sasin z naświetlem z modelu Jurand
na podłogi salon kuchnia hol wybraliśmy płytki z Paradyża Taranto Grys i Grafit do łazienki dolnej Tubądzin Braid a do górnej zastanawiamy się nad kolekcją Zienia Berlin to jest jedyne pomieszczenie nad którym się zastanawiamy w pokojach będą panele Classena Verden Brąz więc wszystko czeka tylko montować
kuchnia zamówiona sprzęt zakupiony
pozdrawiam

----------


## julo23

Możesz wrzucić zdjęcie drzwi wew.  które wybraliście ?  Bo google mi wyszukują różne warianty.

Ja właśnie rozważam zakup drzwi wew. 
Z tych tańszych, które wizualnie jeszcze mogę zaakceptować,  a  nie są zbyt drogie póki co wybrałem  z DRE Plus Top 30  - skrzydło 320zł netto.
http://gdansk.drzwi.pl/files/Product...cja5b_list.jpg
Wiadomo że do tego trzeba doliczyć futryne, gdzieś ok 250zł  jesli będzie regulowana,   podatek 8% VAT i  montaż.  W jednym ze sklepów powiedzieli mi 150zł od sztuki ale niby mają dać jakieś upusty i ma być taniej niż   z nowego katalogu DRE. 
Także za same drzwi musze szykować ok 6.5 tys.zł    i zostaną jeszcze 2 szt do garderoby ale tam myśle nad przesuwnymi,  cena ok. 700zł

na parterze mamy płytki  Villo biege i brown 60x60,  56zł/m2
http://budowlany24h.pl/54549-thickbo...eige-60x60.jpg
http://www.santex.waw.pl/sklep/27900...eige_60_60.jpg

----------


## aksuda

w katalogu Porty jest to chyba 64 strona 
a to jest pierwsza strona która mi się podstawiła  http://multiform.pl/porta-natura-line-e2.html

----------


## aksuda

jeszcze wrzucę linka do lamy która mi ostatnio wpadła w oko 
http://lampy.it/lampy-wiszace-azzard...dkl40siikiabd1
to jest dla mnie nie lada wyzwanie  :yes:  ceny lamp są przerażające  :mad:   w tej chwili jest to temat nad którym myślimy może macie ciekawe strony z lampami w przystępnych cenach

----------


## julo23

Ktoś płacić za gładzie może ?  Ile was kasują ?
U mnie za pokrycie warstwą gipsu i dwoma warstwami  gotowej gładzi,  - master mass, z wyczyszczeniem i gotowym pod malowanie -   chcą 18zł za m2. 
Mam tynki maszynowe z webera. 

Jutro przyjedzie facet mierzyć schody... ciekawe ile wyliczy.  :sad:

----------


## autorus

> jeszcze wrzucę linka do lamy która mi ostatnio wpadła w oko 
> http://lampy.it/lampy-wiszace-azzardo/0aa088eb3922311f84973bab94bfa2f4.html?SID=llisnhuq  hdladkl40siikiabd1
> to jest dla mnie nie lada wyzwanie  ceny lamp są przerażające   w tej chwili jest to temat nad którym myślimy może macie ciekawe strony z lampami w przystępnych cenach


szczególnie pod koniec budowy jak kończą się środki zaczynają się oszczędności. Taka jest kolej losu. Docieram do tego etapu.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> szczególnie pod koniec budowy jak kończą się środki zaczynają się oszczędności. Taka jest kolej losu. Docieram do tego etapu.


No wlasnie - podziwiam ludzi, ktorzy na tym etapie maja jeszcze kupe kasy do wydania...u mnie zakup lamp papierowych w ikea (lepsze to, niz "gole"zarowy), inne tez po 10 czy 15 zeta, zero nowych mebli (co bylo mozliwe zabralismy ze starego mieszkania) - pewnie kilka lat tak zostanie...Teraz wazniejsze zbieranie kasy na ocieplenie i tynki zewnetrzne, moze jeszcze w tym roku taras jeden, drugi, "obejscie" w kolo domu....Matko teraz nie dziwie sie, jak kiedys slyszalam, ze jeszcze nie skonczysz budowy-wykonczenia, a juz remont trzeba robic  :big lol: 
Pozdrawiam Wszystkich zmagajacych sie  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

Witam, jestem na etapie wybierania fachowca do układania płytek i ostatnio jedna ekipa dała mi wycenę, średnio wychodzi ponad 120zł/m2, wycena innej firmy połowę z tego. Jeszcze te terminy, chyba zmienię fach  :smile: . Jak możecie to napiszcie ile u Was to kosztowało?

Co do ceny za gładź 18zł/m2, trzykrotne szpachlowanie to chyba cena do zaakceptowania. Gładź robię sam  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

chwilka ile za położenie płytek? 120zł/m2?  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:   bez żartów.

----------


## maggs1

> chwilka ile za położenie płytek? 120zł/m2?   bez żartów.


Moja reakcja była podobna, dodam, że nie ma ani jednej półeczki z kartongipsu, tylko jedna łazienka w płytkach vives mugat -trochę większy poziom trudności od tradycyjnych  :smile:

----------


## aksuda

> No wlasnie - podziwiam ludzi, ktorzy na tym etapie maja jeszcze kupe kasy do wydania...u mnie zakup lamp papierowych w ikea (lepsze to, niz "gole"zarowy), inne tez po 10 czy 15 zeta, zero nowych mebli (co bylo mozliwe zabralismy ze starego mieszkania) - pewnie kilka lat tak zostanie...Teraz wazniejsze zbieranie kasy na ocieplenie i tynki zewnetrzne, moze jeszcze w tym roku taras jeden, drugi, "obejscie" w kolo domu....Matko teraz nie dziwie sie, jak kiedys slyszalam, ze jeszcze nie skonczysz budowy-wykonczenia, a juz remont trzeba robic 
> Pozdrawiam Wszystkich zmagajacych sie


Ja muszę wykończyć dom niestety cały i dopiero wtedy możemy się przeprowadzić, mieszkanie w którym teraz mieszkamy jest małe więc nawet nie mam co zabierać oczywiście chodzi o meble  nasze środki finansowe staraliśmy się tak sprecyzować aby wystarczyło na całe wykończenie (niestety finansowane z kredytu)
Maggs1 cena za płytki faktycznie wysoka w ZG ceny wahają się od 40 zł  wzwyż jednak większość wylicza całkowity koszt wykonania np łazienki a nie przelicza na m2 przynajmniej ja się z takimi spotkałam.Cena gładzi jest faktycznie do zaakceptowania
pozdrawiam

----------


## maggs1

> Ja muszę wykończyć dom niestety cały i dopiero wtedy możemy się przeprowadzić, mieszkanie w którym teraz mieszkamy jest małe więc nawet nie mam co zabierać oczywiście chodzi o meble  nasze środki finansowe staraliśmy się tak sprecyzować aby wystarczyło na całe wykończenie (niestety finansowane z kredytu)
> Maggs1 cena za płytki faktycznie wysoka w ZG ceny wahają się od 40 zł  wzwyż jednak większość wylicza całkowity koszt wykonania np łazienki a nie przelicza na m2 przynajmniej ja się z takimi spotkałam.Cena gładzi jest faktycznie do zaakceptowania
> pozdrawiam


120zł/m2 jest to wynik mojego wyliczenia z całości kwoty podanej w wycenie, w wycenie są płytki o niskim poziomie trudności np. korytarz płytki bez cokołu, podłoga w kuchni czy płytki między meblami w kuchni i trudniejsze (bardziej czasochłonne) w łazienkach.

Ewa72 uważaj bo te papierowe cudeńka z ikea potrafią się nieźle wkomponować i u nas w poprzednim mieszkaniu były przez ładnych parę lat i zostawiliśmy je sprzedając mieszkanie  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

U nas ok 40 - 50 zl. Zalezy tez od ilości .

----------


## aksuda

maggs1 to chyba ktoś chce lekko przesadził z tymi cenami zwłaszcza ,że ceny kształtują się podobnie w różnych rejonach z tego co tu piszemy autorus podaje podobne ceny

----------


## plusfoto

ascuda podałaś cenę robocizny czy z materiałem?

----------


## aksuda

robocizny

----------


## maggs1

Dla jasności u mnie też sama robocizna, dodam, że to podkarpackie =ceny przeważnie dużo niższe niż w bogatszych rejonach kraju.

----------


## plusfoto

> robocizny


sory  - miało być pytanie skierowane do magss1 ale widzę że już odpowiedziała.
Normalnie też szczęka mi wypadła z zawiasów.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> 120zł/m2 jest to wynik mojego wyliczenia z całości kwoty podanej w wycenie, w wycenie są płytki o niskim poziomie trudności np. korytarz płytki bez cokołu, podłoga w kuchni czy płytki między meblami w kuchni i trudniejsze (bardziej czasochłonne) w łazienkach.
> 
> Ewa72 uważaj bo te papierowe cudeńka z ikea potrafią się nieźle wkomponować i u nas w poprzednim mieszkaniu były przez ładnych parę lat i zostawiliśmy je sprzedając mieszkanie 
> Pozdrawiam


Maggs, u mnie polozenie plytek na podlogach bylo wyceniane od metra, czyli 45zl za metr (plytki 15x60cm), ale juz lazienka byla policzona od calosci-koszt 3500 i to bez bajerow, wnek czy polek-nie spotkalam sie, zeby lazienke liczono od metra.

----------


## maggs1

> Maggs, u mnie polozenie plytek na podlogach bylo wyceniane od metra, czyli 45zl za metr (plytki 15x60cm), ale juz lazienka byla policzona od calosci-koszt 3500 i to bez bajerow, wnek czy polek-nie spotkalam sie, zeby lazienke liczono od metra.


U nie też nikt nie podawał ceny za m2 tylko za całość np. łazienka większa to 3500zł jest tam około 23m2 płytek na ścianach i podłodze, wymiary ściana 30x60, podłoga 45x45 i około 1,5m2 mozaiki na wannie, szlifowanych narożników jest max 3mb. Po prostu są dla mnie za "dobrzy"  :smile:  
-

----------


## julo23

Też płaciłem 18zł za gładź,    tj. warstwa gipsu, i na to 2 warstwy  gotowej gładzi  master mass, no i czyszczenie. 
Teraz pełno pyłu - Is everywhere.   :big grin: 

A powiedzcie jak liczą wam podwieszane sufity ? Bo mi sie wydaje że zrobili na tym interes życia

----------


## autorus

tez mnie to interesuje.Ta "przyjemność" ciągle przede mną.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ja się zgodziłem z majstrem za cały dom, niby było tam jakieś wstępne ustalanie kosztów za poszczegolne rzeczy, ale ostatecznie cena została ustalona za całość powiedzmy do na tip top, z malowaniem panelami listwami i innymi pierdołami. W zakres prac wchodzila elewacja, ocieplenie budynku, poddasza wykonanie ogrodzenia, kostki. Jak czytam te rożne ceny z forum, to wydaje mi się iż najlepiej jest zgodzić sie za całość z ekipą wówczas wychodzi najtaniej, ekipa ma robotę na dłuższy czas, w jednym miejscu to i koszty inne. No i nie ma zwalania jeden na drugiego "Panie to nie my to oni", "gdyby tamci zrobili równo to nam by dobrze wyszło, a tak to musi tak zostać". Wkurwiają mnie takie gatki, ale udało mi się tego uniknąc przez konsolidację prac. Pięciu ludzi działa sobie od wiosny i jest ok.
Za gładzie z malowaniem mam cenę 26 zł. gładzie i malowanie po trzy razy.

----------


## autorus

Po co robicie te gładzie ?

----------


## kupiecjudex

Jak ktoś lubi gładko to co zrobisz  :big grin:

----------


## autorus

no wiem, ale nie lepiej od razu załatwić to tynkiem?

----------


## aksuda

my mamy tynk gipsowy i myślałam ,że nie będziemy już kładli gładzi bo jest równo jednak jak się spojrzy na ścianę to widać nie tyle nierówności co dziurki  :yes:  pewnie jak by człowiek je zamalował to nic by nie było widać ale jak napisał kupiecjudex jak ktoś lubi gładko to na gipsowy też położy gładź tak jak w naszym przypadku ,no cóż ja czasami uważam ,że coś jest zbędne ale mój mąż ma inne zdanie ale skoro to on wykonuję tą pracę to przecież nie będę się sprzeciwiać :big grin:

----------


## tereska77

> ceny lamp są przerażające


Ja no co nie spojrze to min.400 kosztuje :big lol: 
Ogolnie wszystko co mi sie podoba, to ma _niefajne_ ceny :wink:

----------


## autorus

Witam w klubie. Mam to samo.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Niestety ja też

----------


## kupiecjudex

> no wiem, ale nie lepiej od razu załatwić to tynkiem?


Ja dałem tynki cementowo wapienne ostatnia warstwa była kładziona z goldbandem (czy jakoś tak) - to jest jakiś gips. Myślałem że wystarczy to pomalować, na dotyk tynki naprawdę gładkie.
Ale majster mnie wyprowadził z błędu, i gładzią trzeba było przeciągnąć. Były jakieś ciemne przebarwienia, nie wiadomo jak to by bylo z kryciem farbą, poszło by więcej farby, po budowie zawsze gdzieś trafiły sie jakieś rysy (zadrapania)  mechaniczne. 
 Na tynk gipsowy bym się niezdecydował, zbyt wiele negatywnych opinii się naczytałem i na słuchałem. A to że miękki i każde puknięcie od razu widać, a to że "puchnie", nie oddycha i takie tam. Generalnie tynkowi gipsowemu powiedziałem stanowcze NIE!!!

----------


## julo23

Po długich bojach  - mam drzwi  :tongue: 
Zaraz sie wypłytkuje wreszcie korytarzyk bo tylko te drzwi nas blokowały i będzie cały dół wypłytkowany już. 
I trzeba brać sie za malowanie góry.

----------


## tereska77

> Ja dałem tynki cementowo wapienne ostatnia warstwa była kładziona z goldbandem (czy jakoś tak) - to jest jakiś gips. Myślałem że wystarczy to pomalować, na dotyk tynki naprawdę gładkie.
> Ale majster mnie wyprowadził z błędu, i gładzią trzeba było przeciągnąć. Były jakieś ciemne przebarwienia, nie wiadomo jak to by bylo z kryciem farbą, poszło by więcej farby, po budowie zawsze gdzieś trafiły sie jakieś rysy (zadrapania)  mechaniczne. 
>  Na tynk gipsowy bym się niezdecydował, zbyt wiele negatywnych opinii się naczytałem i na słuchałem. A to że miękki i każde puknięcie od razu widać, a to że "puchnie", nie oddycha i takie tam. Generalnie tynkowi gipsowemu powiedziałem stanowcze NIE!!!


U nas gipsowe tylko na sufitach, sciany cementowo-wapienne. Zastanawialismy sie czy robic gladzie, bo tynki gladkie, ale tez wykonawca nas przekonal, zeby robic :tongue:

----------


## nita83

*julo* piękne drzwi  :smile:  bardzo duze

----------


## kupiecjudex

> U nas gipsowe tylko na sufitach, sciany cementowo-wapienne. Zastanawialismy sie czy robic gladzie, bo tynki gladkie, ale tez wykonawca nas przekonal, zeby robic


OOOO .... nie pomyślałem faktycznie sufit można było gipsowy. Ile to się jeszcze człowiek uczy po budowie  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Na tynk gipsowy bym się niezdecydował, zbyt wiele negatywnych opinii się naczytałem i na słuchałem. A to że miękki i każde puknięcie od razu widać, a to że "puchnie", nie oddycha i takie tam. Generalnie tynkowi gipsowemu powiedziałem stanowcze NIE!!!


Nie wiem skąd te opinie,mam tynk gipsowy w całym domu,twardy jak kamień,rzekłbym twardszy niż c-w,tynk to Diamant Knaufa zrobiony na lustro,od oddychania jest poprawna wentylacja a nie tynk czy ściany,u mnie w domu wilgotność w granicach 43-52% także nie mam potrzeby jakiegoś dziwnego "oddychania" ścianami.

----------


## julo23

I nie trzeba gładzi robić ?
Też miałem robić knaufa ale później jakoś tak szybko sie działo...  :tongue:

----------


## Arturo72

> I nie trzeba gładzi robić ?
> Też miałem robić knaufa ale później jakoś tak szybko sie działo...


Gladzi nie trzeba robić,tynk został specjalnie obrobiony pod malowanie także jest gładki jak szkło.
Obróbka nazywa się jakoś mleczkowanie czy podobnie  :wink:

----------


## julo23

Ciekawe jak wychodzą koszta jakby porównać  tynk maszynowy cem. -wap.  i  później gładzie   a  twój sposób  tym Knaufem i to mleczkowanie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ciekawe jak wychodzą koszta jakby porównać  tynk maszynowy cem. -wap.  i  później gładzie   a  twój sposób  tym Knaufem i to mleczkowanie.


Robocizna kosztowała mnie 15zł/m2,tynk kupowałem na własną rękę,koszt to 20,9zł/worek,całościowy koszt tynkowania ścian wyszedł 22,5zł/m2 +zwrot VAT za tynk  :smile:

----------


## aksuda

> U nas gipsowe tylko na sufitach, sciany cementowo-wapienne. Zastanawialismy sie czy robic gladzie, bo tynki gladkie, ale tez wykonawca nas przekonal, zeby robic


my sufity robimy podwieszane w ten sposób chcemy wydzielić poszczególne strefy (kuchnia, jadalnia, salon, czy hol) :yes:

----------


## aksuda

zamówiliśmy już część opraw do sufitów podwieszanych ceny powalają masakra :mad:  a to jeszcze nie koniec a gdzie jeszcze lampy główne do pokoi, lampki nocne, żarówki  koszmar  to wykańczanie domu to chyba bardziej wykańcza nas
http://swiatlamp.com.pl/product_info...505ec06595f0b2 to jedna z kilku jakie wybraliśmy ale wszystkie w podobnym stylu

----------


## maggs1

Aksuda super wygląda, ale cena faktycznie powalająca, wstaw fotkę jak to wygląda na żywo u Ciebie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

Tez juz mam troche lamp. Na szczescie moje są tansze  :smile:  zalezy które oczywiście. .

----------


## aksuda

> Aksuda super wygląda, ale cena faktycznie powalająca, wstaw fotkę jak to wygląda na żywo u Ciebie. Pozdrawiam


na to jeszcze chwilkę trzeba poczekać ale jak tylko je zamontujemy to wrzucę fotkę :yes:  czekamy na realizację zamówienia

----------


## maggs1

> na to jeszcze chwilkę trzeba poczekać ale jak tylko je zamontujemy to wrzucę fotkę czekamy na realizację zamówienia


Poczekam cierpliwie  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

I drabinkę odstawiłem do lamusa. Konstrukcja się trzyma, po tymczasowych dechach można śmigać. Schodki docelowe już po wylewkach, płytkach oraz ostatecznym malowaniu czyli za rok może dwa.

----------


## julo23

malował ktoś z bocianków 2012 juz ściany ?
warto na 1 warstwe rozcieńczyć farbę z wodą lub unigruntem ?

----------


## maggs1

> malował ktoś z bocianków 2012 juz ściany ?
> warto na 1 warstwe rozcieńczyć farbę z wodą lub unigruntem ?


Dokładnie nad tym samym się zastanawiam  :smile: 
Na razie planuję jakąś białą farbę rozcieńczyć z wodą i z gruntem (chyba ceresit ct17). 
1)Wybieram też farbę i rozważam beckersa -tylko drogi, a może nobiles,  stosował ktoś, jakieś opinie?
2) Fuga ceresit czy jakaś inna?
Może ktoś mi coś doradzi, pozdrawiam.

Plusfoto super schody.

----------


## cronin

Ja maluję, pierwsza warstwa śnieżka grunt (ja mam płyty kg), druga i trzecia flugger dekso 5 (kuchnia, łazienka, wiatrołap), kabe prolatex (też zmywalna) i beckers  do pokojów. Zdecydowanie trzeba gruntować bo pierwsza warstwa strasznie się wchłania i farba jest tu za gęsta, dotyczy to zarówno tynków jak i płyt. Bez gruntu trzebaby malować przynajmniej 3 warstwy.

----------


## kupiecjudex

U mnie najpierw grunt, potem faba rozcieńczona grunterm (nie znam proporcji, ale mogę spytać majstra), następnie farba 2x.
Malujemy fluggerem, grunt też fluggera.
Jak się kupuje na majstra, który od nich bierze farbę to całkiem przyjemnie cenowo to wychodzi, bo mają duże rabaty..

----------


## cronin

Nawet bardzo duże, ale nie większe niż robocizna jaką trzeba zapłacić malarzowi  :smile:

----------


## julo23

Malarze ile biorą bo m2 ?  5 zł albo pewnie z 8zł....

----------


## autorus

ja będę chciał z racji metrażu zamówić malowanie natryskowe. Koszty są porównywalne ze zwykłym malarzem.

----------


## cronin

U mnie byłoby to 4 tys. (6 zł). Za 2 tygodnie roboty prostej jak drut, choć zgadzam się że męczącej.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ja się zgodziłem za gipsy i malowanie 26 zł m2. Gipsy trzy razy, malowanie na dwa razy minimum, w tym obrupki okien drzwi i takie tam. 
Więc ile mnie wyszło samo malowanie nie wiem  :Confused:

----------


## julo23

Skoro biorą  za malowanie od 5 do 8zł.  To chyba tanio nie masz.  
Bo ja płaciłem za 3 razy gładź  18zł za m2.
Więc wychodzi Ci  8zł  za malowanie.

----------


## julo23

> U mnie najpierw grunt, potem faba rozcieńczona grunterm (nie znam proporcji, ale mogę spytać majstra), następnie farba 2x.
> Malujemy fluggerem, grunt też fluggera.
> Jak się kupuje na majstra, który od nich bierze farbę to całkiem przyjemnie cenowo to wychodzi, bo mają duże rabaty..


Dokładnie kolego,  teściu budowlaniec to samo mi powiedział.
Rozcieńczony unigrunt,  a później można rozcieńczoną trochę  farbę - jakąś najtańszą białą. 
Mówił tylko żeby nie rozcieńczać  farby z gruntem.  
Jeszcze popytam w sklepie z farbami.  Chyba pójdę do jakiegoś firmowego - tylko z farbami,  a nie do marketu, bo tam gdzieś mi sie wydaje że ci sprzedawcy to tacy z pierwszej łapanki,  po 23lata i jak ich pytam to zastanawiam się - jaką oni mogą mieć na ten temat wiedzę. Pewnie po cichu sobie myślą - bierz pan to droższe bo lepsze.

----------


## aksuda

u nas będzie najpierw grunt a później dwa razy farba , ceny porównywalne do Waszych

----------


## julo23

Można po gruncie,  jako pierwszą warstwę farby -  dać jakąś tańszą białą farbę ?  Czy to nie ma sensu ?

----------


## aksuda

nie wiem czy to ma sens my  po gruncie dajemy dwie warstwy tej samej farby , na ścianach gdzie będzie kolor ciemniejszy zastosujemy grunt szary  :yes:

----------


## [email protected]

u nas gładz szlifowana ręcznie 12 zł/ m2 w cenie już gruntowanie (grunt z farbą)

kafle łazienka (kafle rzekomo krzywe jak cholera) 35 zł za m2 plus 35 zł za m bieżący jeśli wyszlifowane kanty tzn np obudowa geberytu
powiem Wam, że płytki położone naprawdę dobrze, nie ma się co przyczepić, oczywiście w cenie 35 zł. fugowanie itd. fugi przy podłodze silikonowe w sumie nie wiem dlaczego (na łączeniu podłogi ze ścianą) 

teraz szukam gresu do salonu i korytarzy 60x60 macie jakieś typy ?? cena na jaką mogę sobie pozwolić to około 80 zł  m2
ZAINSPIRUJCIE MNIE

----------


## aksuda

> fugi przy podłodze silikonowe w sumie nie wiem dlaczego (na łączeniu podłogi ze ścianą) 
> 
> teraz szukam gresu do salonu i korytarzy 60x60 macie jakieś typy ?? cena na jaką mogę sobie pozwolić to około 80 zł  m2
> ZAINSPIRUJCIE MNIE


Łączenie podłogi ze ściana to miejsce najbardziej narażone na pęknięcia tak samo narożniki ścian dlatego tam się stosuje silikon
co do płytek to my np wzięliśmy Paradyż Taranto
http://www.paradyz.com/plytki/tarasowe-salon/taranto mają duży wybór wielkości kilka odcieni 
a to strona z której zamawialiśmy http://www.i-lazienki.pl/?pid=productsgallery

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Ja tez mam silkon w "naroznikach", problem jest taki, ze w niektorych miejscach fliziarz "przetarl-wytarl" niechlujnie ten silikon i mam slady na plytkach, ktore mnie wkurzaja..

----------


## aksuda

można to usunąć specjalnym środkiem do usuwania silikonu można go kupić np a Castoramie lub nożyk i delikatne skrobanie płytek  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> można to usunąć specjalnym środkiem do usuwania silikonu można go kupić np a Castoramie lub nożyk i delikatne skrobanie płytek


Dzieki, musze kupic taki plyn. Silikon zostal wytarty na plytkach zaraz po polozeniu, ale taka jakby "smuga" zostala.

----------


## aksuda

> Dzieki, musze kupic taki plyn. Silikon zostal wytarty na plytkach zaraz po polozeniu, ale taka jakby "smuga" zostala.


daj znać czy pomogło :yes:

----------


## aksuda

maggs1 tak jak obiecałam 







na efekt końcowy muszę jeszcze trochę poczekać, lampę którą pokazuję to philips EcoHalo 57975/31/16 te które planowaliśmy wcześniej okazały się trochę za duże więc wykorzystamy je gdzie indziej.
Fotki robione komórkę więc mogą być gorszej jakości.
Postępy na budowie to kończymy sufity na dole myślę, że pod koniec przyszłego tygodnia zaczniemy układać płytki w holu bo chcemy już wstawić drzwi zewnętrzne  :yes:

----------


## autorus

Czy z bociankow 2012 niewybudowany zostalem tylko ja ?

----------


## aksuda

> Czy z bociankow 2012 niewybudowany zostalem tylko ja ?


no nie całkiem sam, my wybudowani ale się wykańczamy więc jeszcze trochę tu "po marudzę" po za tym FM uzależnia nawet jak człowiek się wybuduje to i tak będzie tu zaglądał a sentyment do bacianków 2012 zawsze będzie :tongue:

----------


## autorus

bo już taką samotności poczułem że hej  :tongue:   W moim wypadku na pewno w tym roku nie skończę tak, żeby się wprowadzić.

----------


## aksuda

powiem tak pierwsze plany przeprowadzki były wakacje 2013 później Wigilia 2013 a teraz to już nie pytam bo chyba nie ma co planować dopóki ma się gdzie mieszkać to czas tak nie goni choć nie ukrywam że w maju mam komunię córci i fajnie by było gości w nowym domku ugościć :yes:

----------


## autorus

To trzymam kciuki  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

autorus spoko ja wcześniej jak przełom 15/16 nie zakończę.

----------


## maggs1

> maggs1 tak jak obiecałam 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> na efekt końcowy muszę jeszcze trochę poczekać, lampę którą pokazuję to philips EcoHalo 57975/31/16 te które planowaliśmy wcześniej okazały się trochę za duże więc wykorzystamy je gdzie indziej.
> ...


Dzięki, że pamiętałaś  :smile: 
Naprawdę super wyglądają, czyli warto zainwestować w oświetlenie (tylko kurczę czemu to tyyyyle kosztuje?), po skończonych sufitach efekt będzie jeszcze lepszy  :smile:  super

----------


## [email protected]

eeee my tez planowaliśmy Święta 2013 (Boże Narodzenie)  a teraz też Święta ale nie wiem czy Wielkanoc czy Majowe :wink:  
Gładzie gotowe, drzwi wstawione (Verte Kolekcja C C5) , gres na salon, kuchnie, korytarze i schody - MILO STORM KREM LAPATTO- czeka na położenie a i ostatnio zamówiliśmy kabinę RADAWAY TORRENTA oraz szafkę z umywalką Elita Kwadro, panele podłogowe do pokoju dzieci i sypialni Dąb Belfast z Kronopol
No i WSZYSTKO CZEKA NA MONTAŻ :wink:

----------


## Danonki

my nic nie rozcieńczaliśmy przy malowaniu ścian (sami malowaliśmy  :smile: ). Był grunt + 2 warstwy farby.

----------


## [email protected]

Słuchajcie co macie na ogrodzeniu posesji?? Tzn poszukujemy dobrej siatki ogrodzeniowej. Musimy ogrodzić domek przed wprowadzką bo dzieciaczki "uciekają" :sad:

----------


## autorus

Ja mam panele zgrzewane  :smile:

----------


## plusfoto

> Słuchajcie co macie na ogrodzeniu posesji?? Tzn poszukujemy dobrej siatki ogrodzeniowej. Musimy ogrodzić domek przed wprowadzką bo dzieciaczki "uciekają"


A nie lepiej panele?

----------


## [email protected]

a może i lepiej a jakieś firmy macie te panele?? jaki to koszt?? (pisałam o siatce bo to chyba tańsze prawda)??

----------


## plusfoto

PW

----------


## kupiecjudex

Panel z drutu fi 4 możesz kupić za około 130 zł. za 2,5 metra bieżącego, wyskość chyba 1,5 m. Ja mam taki, cena wraz ze słupkiem i mocowaniami i daszkiem.
Za coś około 90 metra bieżacego zapłaciłem około 4 tyś. musiałem parę złotych dopłacić do koloru bo chcieliśmy antracyt  :cool:  :cool: .
Panel ocynkowany ogniowo i malowany proszkowo.
Osobiście z siatką bym się nie pierdzielił.

----------


## aksuda

My mamy takie panele drewniane i betonowe

----------


## autorus

Niestety takie panele maja wady. Sprawdziłem na własnej skórze. Wystarczy z jednej strony przyciąć w miejscach łączenia ze słupkiem i już mamy furtkę dla złodziei. Na dodatek tej furtki w ogóle nie widać. A złodziej w każdej chwili może wpaść otworzyć i wynieść co tylko chce   :sad:  

Budowlańcy wyśledzili i od razu przywiozłem psa i na razie spokój. 




> Panel z drutu fi 4 możesz kupić za około 130 zł. za 2,5 metra bieżącego, wyskość chyba 1,5 m. Ja mam taki, cena wraz ze słupkiem i mocowaniami i daszkiem.
> Za coś około 90 metra bieżacego zapłaciłem około 4 tyś. musiałem parę złotych dopłacić do koloru bo chcieliśmy antracyt .
> Panel ocynkowany ogniowo i malowany proszkowo.
> Osobiście z siatką bym się nie pierdzielił.

----------


## aksuda

O tym nie pomyślałam .
Naszym plusem jest to ,że budujemy się w miejscu gdzie domy stoją już po 20 lat (agencji rynku rolnego został kawałek ziemi wydali warunki zabudowy i wystawili na licytację), więc jak do tej pory nie mieliśmy żadnych incydentów i oby tak zostało (na zewnątrz właściwie nie mamy już żadnego materiału a w domu założony jest już alarm a najlepszy alarm to jest sąsiadka i jej pies :tongue: ).
Ale dzięki za przestrogę :yes:

----------


## max-maniacy

> Czy z bociankow 2012 niewybudowany zostalem tylko ja ?


regularnie podczytuję i nie miałam odwagi cokolwiek pisać. 
zaczęliśmy w maju 2012 i podczas gdy większość z was już się wykańcza, to my nie mamy jeszcze SSO.  :sad: 

napiszę tylko, że budujemy własnymi siłami, mojego męża i naszego kolegi. w niektórych pracach pomagałam również swoimi skromnymi łapkami.  :wink: 
idzie nam powoli, ale dzięki temu udało nam się do tej pory nie zadłużyć. 

zazdroszczę wam tego etapu prac, bo to dla kobiety fajny okres - wybieranie lamp, drzwi, płytek... 
ale wierzę, że przyjdzie i na mnie kolej.  :smile: 

teraz czekamy na wiosnę, żeby ruszyć dalej. 
zamówiliśmy bloczki na ścianę kolankową i szczytowe. (niestety na razie nie mogą do nas dojechać, bo na działce zbyt mokro).
więźba też już się robi w tartaku. daliśmy 680 zł za zaimpregnowaną (dużo, czy ok?)

optymistyczna wersja jest ssz na koniec roku. czego bardzo bym chciała.

pozdrawiam wszystkie bocianki 2012 i życzę samych trafnych wyborów w wykańczaniu waszych domów.

----------


## autorus

Trzymam kciuki  :smile:  samemu jest trudniej ale i satysfakcja większa.

----------


## nita83

My też z Bocianków 2012 i również jeszcze "niewybudowani".  :smile:

----------


## tereska77

> Czy z bociankow 2012 niewybudowany zostalem tylko ja ?


*autorus* nie martw sie, u nas tez powolutku to idzie :smile: 
My zaczelismy w 2011, ale zrobilismy tylko fundamenty, potem w 2012 sciany i dach i dopiero w 2013 wiecej sie dzialo :wink: 
W takim tempie to moze do 2016 skonczymy :big lol:

----------


## autorus

Wiecie bo czasami jak się czyta to ludzie tak szybko budują ze człowiek może w kompleksy wpaść normalnie.  :ohmy:

----------


## plusfoto

Pogoda sprzyja pracy. U mnie od czwartku ekipa siedzi na dachu.

----------


## autorus

no pięknie. U mnie ekipa na dach może wejść w czerwcu. Bo musi być sucho.

----------


## tereska77

> Wiecie bo czasami jak się czyta to ludzie tak szybko budują ze człowiek może w kompleksy wpaść normalnie.


Bo niektorzy nie maja wyjscia. Jesli buduja z kredytu i wynajmuja mieszkanie, to zalezy im, zeby jak najszybciej sie przeprowadzic.
A moze maja bogatych rodzicow, ktorzy sponsoruja budowe :cool:

----------


## tereska77

> Pogoda sprzyja pracy. U mnie od czwartku ekipa siedzi na dachu.
> Załącznik 244377


Super! Zanim zima sie skonczy (ta kalendarzowa) to dach bedziesz mial gotowy :big grin: 
A nad wejsciem do domu jakies dodatkowe zadaszenie planujesz?

----------


## plusfoto

Oczywiście ale estetyką, kolorami i tego typu duperelkami zajmuje się moja szyja ja raczej od spraw technicznych.

----------


## tereska77

> Oczywiście ale estetyką, kolorami i tego typu duperelkami zajmuje się moja szyja ja raczej od spraw technicznych.



A u nas odwrotnie :big lol:  
No moze nie do konca :wink: 
Ja prowadze cala budowe, rozmawiam i ustalam wszystko z wykonawcami, maz co jakis czas wyda rozkaz typu: "powiedz im, zeby..."
Zeby nie zajmowac sie wlasnie tymi "duperelkami", to nie wnikam na razie w jego wizje kostki, elewacji, ulozenia plytek, wykonczenia tarasu itd. On sobie na razie wszystko obmysla, a ja potem tylko zatwierdze :big grin: 
U nas troche dziwna sytuacja, bo budujemy na odleglosc, a ze maz nie ma czasu zajmowac sie budowa, to ja wszystko nadzoruje. Oczywiscie decyzje podejmujemy wspolnie, ale czesto bylo tak, ze stawialam go przed faktem dokonanym, bo nie moglam sie dodzwonic, a wykonawca dal mi na zastanowienie sie kilka minut :sick: 

Teraz zbieram oferty na pc, wiec czytam, dzwonie, rozmawiam, pytam....  A moje kochanie filmiki sobie oglada na yt o pompach :big lol:

----------


## plusfoto

I w zasadzie tak powinno być :roll eyes:  U nas ja wybierałem ekipy, materiały, sposób budowy, okna (firma,rodzaj) to ja ale kolor to żona, dachówka podobnie - rodzaj i ekipa to moja działka lecz kolor to dama. Zresztą od początku tak postanowiliśmy. Z daszkiem nad wejściem będzie też podobnie. Żona zadecyduje jak to mniej więcej ma wyglądać a realizacją zajmę się ja. Dyskutuję jednak i stawiam veto jeśli jakieś rozwiązanie mogło by mieć wpływ na n.p. energooszczędność. Dzięki temu udało mi się wyrzucić jeden balkon. Niestety drugi został ale został zastosowany ciepły łącznik balkonowy. :bye: Podobnie będzie ze ścianami. Ja decyduję kto i jak ale w kolor nie będę się wtrącał.

----------


## autorus

Tak samo jest u mnie  :smile:  moze dla tego , ze wiekszosc facetow odroznia tylko kilka kolorow podstawowych i tyle.  :smile:

----------


## Danonki

> Bo niektorzy nie maja wyjscia. Jesli buduja z kredytu i wynajmuja mieszkanie, to zalezy im, zeby jak najszybciej sie przeprowadzic.
> A moze maja bogatych rodzicow, ktorzy sponsoruja budowe


To my do tych pierwszych należymy. Musieliśmy szybko się pobudować i zamieszkać, bo nie mieliśmy właśnie wyjścia. Zaczęliśmy w 2012 i zamieszkaliśmy w 2012... ale nadal się wykańczamy i jeszcze wiele przed nami  :big tongue:  (np całe poddasze! bo obecnie tylko na parterze urzędujemy, a tam mamy dodatkowo 3 pokoje i drugą łazienkę). Tak szczerze, to trochę żałuję, że tak szybko, bo pewne rzeczy bym zmieniła, albo lepiej przemyślała, a tak to wiele decyzji było podejmowanych w biegu. Plusem oczywiście jest to, że jesteśmy już typowo u siebie od roku i 4 miesięcy  :smile:  

a na ogrodzenie mamy zakupione panele, ale dopiero w tym roku się grodzimy.

----------


## tereska77

> I w zasadzie tak powinno być U nas ja wybierałem ekipy, materiały, sposób budowy, okna (firma,rodzaj) to ja ale kolor to żona, dachówka podobnie - rodzaj i ekipa to moja działka lecz kolor to dama. Zresztą od początku tak postanowiliśmy. Z daszkiem nad wejściem będzie też podobnie. Żona zadecyduje jak to mniej więcej ma wyglądać a realizacją zajmę się ja. Dyskutuję jednak i stawiam veto jeśli jakieś rozwiązanie mogło by mieć wpływ na n.p. energooszczędność. Dzięki temu udało mi się wyrzucić jeden balkon. Niestety drugi został ale został zastosowany ciepły łącznik balkonowy.Podobnie będzie ze ścianami. Ja decyduję kto i jak ale w kolor nie będę się wtrącał.





> Tak samo jest u mnie  moze dla tego , ze wiekszosc facetow odroznia tylko kilka kolorow podstawowych i tyle.


No niby racja, ze facet tylko kilka podstawowych kolorow odroznia :wink: , ale moj maz na wyglad i kolory zwraca duza uwage. Rozwazalam przez chwile biale okna od wewnatrz, ale uslyszalam stanowcze NIE!!! Ma byc obustronny braz i juz! To samo z drzwiami, z kuchnia, lazienka... Na szczescie mamy taki sam gust i podobaja nam sie te same rzeczy :yes: 

Wszystkie ekipy wybieralam ja. To ja musialam forsowac pomysly na drozsze okna, lepsze ocieplenie, wm itd.
Gdybym nie trafila na FM, to pewnie budowalibysmy wg projektu i tez bysmy sie cieszyli, zyjac w blogiej nieswiadomosci, ze mozna bylo zrobic to lepiej :wink: 
I tak nie udalo mi sie uniknac kilku bledow, bo nie pomyslalam wczesniej, zeby dac wiecej styropianu w podloge :sick:  No ale niestety moj kobiecy mozg czasem nie potrafi wszystkiego ogarnac :roll eyes:  Maz tylko pyta: "kiedy bedziemy to robic?", "ile?" i czy "mamy tyle kasy?" :big lol:

----------


## tereska77

> To my do tych pierwszych należymy. Musieliśmy szybko się pobudować i zamieszkać, bo nie mieliśmy właśnie wyjścia. Zaczęliśmy w 2012 i zamieszkaliśmy w 2012... ale nadal się wykańczamy i jeszcze wiele przed nami  (np całe poddasze! bo obecnie tylko na parterze urzędujemy, a tam mamy dodatkowo 3 pokoje i drugą łazienkę). Tak szczerze, to trochę żałuję, że tak szybko, bo pewne rzeczy bym zmieniła, albo lepiej przemyślała, a tak to wiele decyzji było podejmowanych w biegu. Plusem oczywiście jest to, że jesteśmy już typowo u siebie od roku i 4 miesięcy  
> 
> a na ogrodzenie mamy zakupione panele, ale dopiero w tym roku się grodzimy.


Czy szybko czy wolno sie buduje, to i tak z czasem dochodzimy do wniosku, ze cos moglismy zmienic :roll eyes: 

Gratuluje i zazdraszczam (pozytywnie oczywiscie), ze juz u siebie jestescie. Jak ja bym chciala miec chociaz ..... nie wiem co.... chcialabym miec cokolwiek, chociaz 5 plytek gdzies polozonych :big tongue:

----------


## GraMar

Głowa do góry, my też ciągniemy się na końcu bocianiego szyku.
W 2012r stan SSO z deskowaniem i papą oraz zabiciem otworów deskami oraz wstawieniem drzwi z demobilu.
W 2013r przez budowę przewinęło się 10 ekip, ale nadal nie mamy połowy wylewek.
Na głowę nam nie kapie, więc ciągniemy to jak możemy ze względu na odległość....

Pozdrawiam cieplutko
-Grażka




> Czy z bociankow 2012 niewybudowany zostalem tylko ja ?

----------


## autorus

U mnie na ten rok jest piankowanie dachu. Jak to zrobię w znaczeniu zbiorę środki to już będzie sukces.

----------


## GraMar

My czekamy na kanalizę, podobno unijna manna ma spaść na nasze osiedle i mamy nadzieję na pominięcie budowy szamba.
Na ten rok w planach budowa przyłącza wody, gazu, dokończenie wylewek  i może cudem puszczą w ulicy kanalizację. Wówczas będzie można coś zaplanować...

----------


## ewastudio1

Mam pytanko czy mozecie mi pomuc poszukuje podbitki w kolorze kremowym i nie mogę nic znalesc moze ktos podpowie mi nazwe i kolor

----------


## gorbag

To my jesteśmy mniej więcej po środku stawki startujacych w 2012. Jestem na etapie malowania, gruntowania, wkrótce biorę się za łazienki i podłogi.
Zakładam, że uda się nam wprowadzić w tym roku, ale robię sam, a czasu na budowę nie ma za wiele.

----------


## [email protected]

ktoś wyżej wspomniał, że zazdrości wybierania "lampek" i innych pierdołów, TO WCALE NIE JEST FAJNIE I NIE MA ZUPEŁNIE CZEGO ZAZDROŚCIĆ 

przyjemne to może i jest dla tego kto ma worek pieniędzy i kupuje wszystko to co mu w oko wpadnie nie patrząc na kwotę. 
niestety my za płytki do łazienki zapłaciliśmy 35 zł za m2 a łazienka wyszła też ładnie i schludnie przede wszystkim
obecnie mieszkamy w mieszkaniu rodziców 4 osoby dorosłe i 2 dzieci- 3 pokoje i bardzo nam zależy, żeby się juz wyprowadzić bo jest zwyczajnie ciasno. też nie damy rady wykończyć całego ot np poddasza. 

........ a ja niczego nie żałuję, mój domek jest najpiękniejszy (dla mnie i mojego męża) i zawsze będziemy sobie to powtarzać, 
ale prawdą jest, że budowa bardzo duże zmienia w życiu, i chyba MARZENIA NAPRAWDĘ SIĘ SPEŁNIAJĄ!!!

----------


## julo23

> To my jesteśmy mniej więcej po środku stawki startujacych w 2012. Jestem na etapie malowania, gruntowania, wkrótce biorę się za łazienki i podłogi.
> Zakładam, że uda się nam wprowadzić w tym roku, ale robię sam, a czasu na budowę nie ma za wiele.


Też maluje. Wybrać kolor nie taka prosta sprawa. Najłatwiej było do dziecinnego bo było wiadomo że różowy. 
Do małego pokoiku też w miarę.  
Reszta to już cieżki orzech do zgryzienia.

----------


## julo23

Tak to u mnie wygląda...
Na parterze brakuje tylko lampek, mebli, mebli kuchennych i  schodów drewnianych.
Łazienka na dole (mała)  na gotowo już - tylko brakuje lustra z lampką.

No i musiałem rozpalić w piecu bo jednak lepiej sie maluje jak jest 17-20*C. 
2 dni był wygaszony i 14*C  to troche za zimno. 
Trzeba chyba poczekać z wygaszeniem aż będzie w nocy ok. 8*C

----------


## aksuda

Ciekawe kolory  :yes:  my najłatwiej mamy ze starszą córką pokój chce mieć cały biały a tylko dodatkami go ożywić, pozostałe pomieszczenia  to na razie jedna wielka nie wiadoma . Na podjęcie decyzji o kolorach  mamy  jeszcze troszkę czasu. Skończyliśmy sufity na dole teraz wracamy na piętro z dokończeniem sufitów a mąż zabiera się za układanie płytek najpierw wszystkie podłogi później dolna łazienka. :big grin: 
a to tak dla uśmiechu 
znalazłam szukając jakiś ciekawych naklejek  3D :big grin:  opis pokój dla palaczy
http://pinhouse.pl/storage/32000/376...b8f14f1248.jpg

----------


## plusfoto

Firma od dachów spisała się na 5. O 15.00 był finisz.

----------


## julo23

> Firma od dachów spisała się na 5. O 15.00 był finisz.


Zazdroszcze ogrodzenia bo ja nie mam  :bash: 
@Askuda - niezła ta tapeta.  

Widziałem ostatnio,  sąsiedzi ładnie sobie pomalowali,  jedną ściane w kolor Dekoralu - "fantastyczny fiolet:"  reszta w "bitą śmietanę" i  na niej 3 pasy pionowe z tego fioletu.   A na tej ścianie całej fioletowej takie białe drzewo namalowane szablonem.  Super to wyszło.'

Ten pomarańczowy dałem do pokoju który jest od północy -  myśle że tam właśnie musą być jakieś takie słoneczne kolory bo inaczej byłoby tam ciemno i "zimno".

----------


## autorus

Mogę tylko napisać:

 :wave:  :wave: 

gratulacje.




> Firma od dachów spisała się na 5. O 15.00 był finisz.
> Załącznik 245498

----------


## aksuda

a my dzisiaj sezon grillowy rozpoczęliśmy :smile:

----------


## julo23

Co taka cisza w temacie ?
U nas malowanie

----------


## aksuda

Gratuluję odwagi w kolorach ,podoba mi się biało czerwony sufit. My jesteśmy jeszcze przed wyborem kolorystyki na tą chwilę mamy ułożone płytki na dole  :wiggle:  czekamy na kuchnię i powoli robimy kolejne pomieszczenia :smile:

----------


## julo23

Ten pewnie Ci sie nie spodoba  :roll eyes: 
Zobaczymy jak wyjdzie efekt koncowy jak sie jakimś obrazem albo kanapą rozweseli wnętrze.

----------


## aksuda

Przy podobnym suficie chcieliśmy środek pomalować na szaro ale to jeszcze temat do dyskusji bo dookoła ma być led jeżeli będzie kolorowy to efekt może być kiepski więc wtedy środek będzie biały a obniżenie może w szarości. :roll eyes:

----------


## autorus

zazdroszczę wam tych rozważań  :roll eyes:

----------


## aksuda

> zazdroszczę wam tych rozważań


jeszcze trochę i będziemy podziwiać Twoje rozważania  :yes:  czas szybko płynie :roll eyes:  a przyznam się szczerze ,że uważnie śledzę Twój dziennik i jestem pełna podziwu  :roll eyes:

----------


## maggs1

> Ten pewnie Ci sie nie spodoba 
> Zobaczymy jak wyjdzie efekt koncowy jak sie jakimś obrazem albo kanapą rozweseli wnętrze.


Gratuluję postępów, u mnie prawie wszystko zagruntowane na biało  :smile:  ale jak dobrze pójdzie to może jeszcze w tym tygodniu będą jakieś kolorki.

----------


## modena

Witajcie i gratuluję postępów :smile: 
.
Czy ktoś  z Was robił tynk cementowo wapienny na ściany z silikatów ? Jeśli tak to takie z "worka "  czy robione na budowie z piasku i cementu?
Co z gruntowaniem ?
Poproszę o podzielenie się informacją  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam :bye:

----------


## maggs1

> Witajcie i gratuluję postępów
> .
> Czy ktoś  z Was robił tynk cementowo wapienny na ściany z silikatów ? Jeśli tak to takie z "worka "  czy robione na budowie z piasku i cementu?
> Co z gruntowaniem ?
> Poproszę o podzielenie się informacją 
> Pozdrawiam


U mnie był robiony tynk c-w na ceramikę i powiem, że nie ma problemu w zrobieniu go na budowie i będzie taniej. Radzę Ci tylko weź sobie dobrych tynkarzy, bo później jest ciężko z wykończeniówką.

----------


## autorus

u mnie był robiony c-w na silke i tez uważam , że jest ok.

----------


## modena

> U mnie był robiony tynk c-w na ceramikę i powiem, że nie ma problemu w zrobieniu go na budowie i będzie taniej. Radzę Ci tylko weź sobie dobrych tynkarzy, bo później jest ciężko z wykończeniówką.


Dzięki *maggs1*   :smile: 




> u mnie był robiony c-w na silke i tez uważam , że jest ok.


*Autorus* , a  miałeś taki tynk robiony tradycyjnie na budowie  ( czy z worka) ? 
Martwię się bo silikat jakby nie patrzeć jest śliski , a  mój kierownik budowy nie miał za bardzo do czynienia z silikatami i kazał pytać producenta :ohmy: 
A producent na forum pisze  coś o tynkach z worka .
Normalnie zwariować można  :roll eyes:

----------


## autorus

U mnie robił ANATAK z worka. Ale odnośnie śliskości nie ma się co stresować. Najpierw idzie grunt, potem obrzutka i dopiero tynk właściwy.

----------


## maggs1

Modena znajdź wykonawców, którzy robili taki tynk (sprawdź ich robotę z poziomicą i kątownikiem) i tynkuj  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## aksuda

Nasz salon


nie wykończona jeszcze kuchnia


drzwi zewnętrzne



i zestaw kolorów do pomalowania całego dołu

farba Tikkurila nr od lewej  J488 G488 i K488
Nie bardzo mam koncepcje co dać między szafkami w kuchni blat będzie ciemny kamienny taki jak przy komminku :tongue:

----------


## maggs1

> Nasz salon
> 
> 
> nie wykończona jeszcze kuchnia
> 
> 
> drzwi zewnętrzne
> 
> 
> ...


No pięknie, to jeszcze chwilka i można mieszkać  :smile:  Gratuluję, super. Najbardziej mi się podoba ściana z cegieł i kominek. Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

co to za drzwi?

----------


## aksuda

maggs1 mam nadzieję ,że uda nam się do końca kwietnia przeprowadzić , chociaż może być trudno bo na meble czeka się do 10 tygodni przynajmniej u nas w Zielonej Górze, ale mają nas na bieżąco informować o przyjściu poszczególnych elementów ( różne firmy różny czas realizacji ) :roll eyes: 

autorus drzwi firmy CAL kolekcja rycerska złożone z dwóch modeli, drzwi to SASIN dostawka jest z modelu JURAND color wybrany z palety RAL :roll eyes:

----------


## maggs1

Też czekamy na meble, a prysznic już prawie gotowy. Mamy deszczownicę i zastanawiam się jaką słuchawkę zamontować pod prysznicem -jeden punkt czy regulowana? Może ktoś coś doradzi.

----------


## autorus

Ja dopiero kończę dach płaski

----------


## aksuda

auturos
super miejsce na zielony dach z miejscem do wypoczynku  :roll eyes: 
magss1 
ładna ta Wasza łazienka, my kończymy własnie powoli pokoje , łazienki jeszcze przed nami :wiggle:

----------


## maggs1

> auturos
> super miejsce na zielony dach z miejscem do wypoczynku 
> magss1 
> ładna ta Wasza łazienka, my kończymy własnie powoli pokoje , łazienki jeszcze przed nami


Dzięki aksuda  :smile: 
Autorus rzeczywiście masz na tym dachu kawał miejsca.

----------


## autorus

Zobaczycie, jak sie uda to w tym roku jeszcze będzie tam zielono  :smile:

----------


## aksuda

to jak tylko zrobi się zielono na dachu to wpadamy na kawę :big lol:

----------


## autorus

ok

----------


## tereska77

Ktos z Was ma juz pralnie skonczona? Pytam, bo moze ktos gdzies widzial stalowa komore pralnicza, ale taka chropowata. Wiecie o co mi chodzi? Nie wiem, jak sie to sie nazywa, struktura lnu :Confused:  Zlewy kuchenne mozna takie kupic, ale do pralni nigdzie nie widzialam.

----------


## aksuda

cisza spokój wszyscy mocno zapracowani  :big lol: 
U nas cały czas powoli do przodu. Pierwsze meble już przyjechały na razie czekają w magazynie. A w naszej jabłoneczce zaczęliśmy wykańczać dolną łazienkę.

w przerwach miedzy pracami delektujemy się kawą i odprężamy się przy dobrym filmie :big lol:

----------


## autorus

U mnie gaz beda kopac.

----------


## maggs1

> cisza spokój wszyscy mocno zapracowani 
> U nas cały czas powoli do przodu. Pierwsze meble już przyjechały na razie czekają w magazynie. A w naszej jabłoneczce zaczęliśmy wykańczać dolną łazienkę.
> 
> w przerwach miedzy pracami delektujemy się kawą i odprężamy się przy dobrym filmie


Bardzo fajna ta Wasza łazienka. Kino też macie niezłe, ale nad fotelami musicie się zastanowić  :smile: . Jeśli dobrze widzę to planujecie prysznic z deszczownicą, mam pytanie jaką planujecie dodatkową słuchawkę mocowanie jednopunktowe czy ruchoma góra -dół?

----------


## aksuda

magss1 dodatkowa słuchawka będzie jedno punktowa a co do łazienki to mam nadzieję ,że nie przesadzimy z kolorami  :big grin: 
co do kina to się z Rafałem śmiejemy, że jak będą przychodzić znajomi do naszych dziewczynek on kasuje za bilet ja za :popcorn:

----------


## maggs1

> magss1 dodatkowa słuchawka będzie jedno punktowa a co do łazienki to mam nadzieję ,że nie przesadzimy z kolorami 
> co do kina to się z Rafałem śmiejemy, że jak będą przychodzić znajomi do naszych dziewczynek on kasuje za bilet ja za


Dzięki za podpowiedź co do słuchawki. Wasza łazienka (ze zdjęcia) wygląda super i kolorki fajnie pasują, ale nie wiem co dalej planujecie  :smile: 
No to do autorusa na zielony taras, a do Ciebie do kina  :Smile:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## [email protected]

my już listwy zakładamy w naszym domku (Arbiton Indo- polecam serdecznie bo bardzo dobrze wyglądają- z dali jak drewno)
ściany pomalowaliśmy na dulux antyczny marmur
gres Strom lapatto krem (w kuchni i wiatrołapie- szary)

----------


## [email protected]

nasze schody, balustrada już się robi :wink:

----------


## aksuda

gratulacje postępów  :smile: 
u nas jutro montują schody  :wiggle:

----------


## GraMar

*Wesołego Alleluja*

----------


## [email protected]

czy miał ktoś z Was podobny problem z dachówką?? pojawiły się jasne pasy na Koramic Allegra 9 Czarna Angoba Szlachetna  :sad:  
załamka :sad:

----------


## julo23

Ja powalczyłem trochę i zrobiłem sobie taką prowizoryczną barierkę.  Bo stolarz u nas ma terminy na styczeń 2015r. 
A chcielibyśmy sie za miesiąc wprowadzić.  Musimy się jakoś przemęczyć bez schodów. 

Przy okazji chciałem zapytać,   czy kupując pralkę potrzeba dokupować jakieś węże itp  do podłączenia ? Nie licząc zaworku do ściany.
No i czy ktoś zakłada jakąś taką skrzynkę zbiorczą do instalacji TV SAT ?  Mam na poddaszu skoncentrowane wszystkie kable w garderobie i chce tam zrobić taką centralkę - rozdzielnie.   Za ścianą mają być anteny.  Tylko nie wiem gdzie mozna taką skrzynkę kupić.  Na aledrogo są takie skrzyneczki ale są puste w środku.

----------


## maggs1

> Ja powalczyłem trochę i zrobiłem sobie taką prowizoryczną barierkę.  Bo stolarz u nas ma terminy na styczeń 2015r. 
> A chcielibyśmy sie za miesiąc wprowadzić.  Musimy się jakoś przemęczyć bez schodów. 
> 
> Przy okazji chciałem zapytać,   czy kupując pralkę potrzeba dokupować jakieś węże itp  do podłączenia ? Nie licząc zaworku do ściany.
> No i czy ktoś zakłada jakąś taką skrzynkę zbiorczą do instalacji TV SAT ?  Mam na poddaszu skoncentrowane wszystkie kable w garderobie i chce tam zrobić taką centralkę - rozdzielnie.   Za ścianą mają być anteny.  Tylko nie wiem gdzie można taką skrzynkę kupić.  Na aledrogo są takie skrzyneczki ale są puste w środku.


Witam, gratuluję postępów, do pralki jest dodawany komplet przyłączeniowy (tylko przed użyciem odkręć zabezpieczenia :smile:  Jeśli chodzi o anteny to kup sobie pustą skrzynkę i do niej włóż co potrzeba -rozdzielacze, sumatory, zasilacze itp. zależy wszystko od instalacji. Pozdrawiam

----------


## julo23

Wielkie dzięki, tak zrobie.  Rzeczywiście do pralki dali wszystko co potrzebne. Jedynie muszę kupić zaworek  1/2'' - 3/4''.  Zaryzykowałem zakup przez internet i póki co nie żałuje bo zaoszczędziłem 150zł plus darmowy transport za który gdzie indziej chcieli 70zł.  Mam na myśli  duże sklepy z AGD na mieście. 
200zł to spora oszczędność jak na budowę  :yes: 

A wracając do tematu,  co tam działacie obecnie ?
Ja jestem na etapie zakupu lamp i żyrandoli. Przyjemnie się to zakłada bo jest od razu efekt i cieszy człowieka.

----------


## maggs1

> Wielkie dzięki, tak zrobie.  Rzeczywiście do pralki dali wszystko co potrzebne. Jedynie muszę kupić zaworek  1/2'' - 3/4''.  Zaryzykowałem zakup przez internet i póki co nie żałuje bo zaoszczędziłem 150zł plus darmowy transport za który gdzie indziej chcieli 70zł.  Mam na myśli  duże sklepy z AGD na mieście. 
> 200zł to spora oszczędność jak na budowę 
> 
> A wracając do tematu,  co tam działacie obecnie ?
> Ja jestem na etapie zakupu lamp i żyrandoli. Przyjemnie się to zakłada bo jest od razu efekt i cieszy człowieka.


Zakupy internetowe to spora oszczędność, tylko niedługo nie będzie możliwości zobaczenia sprzętu na żywo  :smile:  
fotka korytarza

----------


## aksuda

super korytarz  :jaw drop: 
u nas robimy wszystkiego po trochu oglądamy lamy, sprzątamy, kończymy ocieplenie i czekamy na meble
 ostateczny termin oddania budynku do użytkowania czerwiec 2014 tak mamy zawarte w umowie z bankiem więc kompletujemy dokumenty :yes:

----------


## julo23

Rozglądam się właśnie na sprzętem AGD. 


Z tego co szukam na necie to widze że Amika ma promocję jak się kupi w zestawie. 
http://www.oleole.pl/cms/amica_intel...l?link=rotator
Macie może jakieś upatrzone już AGD  w dobrej cenie ?

----------


## aksuda

My kupiliśmy Samsunga piekarnik i mikrofalę a lodówkę i płytę z Whirlpool czy w korzystnej cenie nie wiem bo to pojęcie względne.Od czterech dni mieszkamy sprzęt sprawuje się bardzo dobrze ale po tak krótkim czasie zawsze jest ok

----------


## tereska77

Ponawiam pytanie :smile: 




> Ktos z Was ma juz pralnie skonczona? Pytam, bo moze ktos gdzies widzial stalowa komore pralnicza, ale taka chropowata. Wiecie o co mi chodzi? Nie wiem, jak sie to sie nazywa, struktura lnu Zlewy kuchenne mozna takie kupic, ale do pralni nigdzie nie widzialam.

----------


## GraMar

Może z tych coś wybierzesz http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...zlew-do-pralni


http://gospo.eu/pl/14-nierdzewny

Powodzenia





> Ponawiam pytanie

----------


## julo23

Mi sie udało kupić zmywarkę za 670zł,  co prawda z jakiegoś Hotpointa  ale zawsze coś...  my za często nie używamy zmywarki,  a stolarz mówi że już potrzebna bo nie będzie miał do czego frontu przykręcić jak meble będzie składał. 
Na indukcji za to nie będę oszczędzał.

Ja dziś rozgarniałem 15 ton szlaki.  I jakoś tego nie widać a łap nie czuje. 

Po za tym mam już oczka w kuchni,  takie 3W po 15zł.


EDIT:  wszyscy chyba już mieszkają na gotowo   :big grin:   bo nikt sie nie udziela

----------


## autorus

Hi hi  :smile:   ja jestem dosłownie w lesie. Nie piszę bo to żenujące powtarzać ze mi się na głowę leje po 2 latach inwestycji.

----------


## surgi22

Do rekordów długości budowy to Ci dużo brakuje  :tongue:

----------


## tereska77

> Może z tych coś wybierzesz http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...zlew-do-pralni
> 
> 
> http://gospo.eu/pl/14-nierdzewny
> 
> Powodzenia


Dzieki, ale nie o takie mi chodzi :no:  

Wymyslilam sobie zlew z taka chropowata powloka, zeby latwiej bylo go potem utrzymac w czystosci,  ale te powloki to moze tylko w kuchennych :Confused:

----------


## tereska77

> Do rekordów długości budowy to Ci dużo brakuje


Mozesz nam to powtarzac co pol roku :wink: 





> Hi hi   ja jestem dosłownie w lesie. Nie piszę bo to żenujące powtarzać ze mi się na głowę leje po 2 latach inwestycji.


autorus, wiem, ze to marne pocieszenie dla Ciebie, ale nie jestes sam, u mnie tez do konca daleko :sad:

----------


## ziuta62

Witam. Gratuluję / jak zwykle/ wykończeniowcom. Ja dotrzymuję kroku autorusowi. Nie zostawię go samego na polu walki. 
W tym roku zrobiliśmy podłogówkę, wylewki i zaczęliśmy przygotowywać dom do elewacji. Póki co zrobiliśmy daszek nad wejściem do piwnicy. 
Elewacją zajmuje się fighter1983. Materiał już u niego zakupiliśmy czyli ocieplenie i komplet Caparola do tynków. Polecam bardzeńko jeśli ktokolwiek się zastanawia nad elewacją. Oczywiście fightera, bo elewację będę zachwalać w sierpniu.  Końcem lipca zaczynamy.
A tak wygląda ostatnie dzieło naszego majstra.

----------


## autorus

hihi To ja staram się dogonić Ciebie  :smile:  Jakbyś chciała sobie podreperować humor to zapraszam.  :big lol:

----------


## ziuta62

Dziękuję za zaproszenie. Ja sobie podreperowuję humor dziergając historyczną narzutę do nowego domku, kupuję pościel i takie tam pierdoły. Czyli atakuję ten dom od ogona. Zawsze to bliżej niż dalej.

----------


## autorus

Ja fotel kupiłem  :smile:   ciekawe czy do trwa bo dzieciakom  sie spodobał..

----------


## tereska77

Ja kupilam obraz do salonu..... w zeszlym roku :rotfl:

----------


## plusfoto

No i od poniedziałku chłopaki od Piotrka ostro zasuwają z tynkami.

----------


## GraMar

A ja kilka lat temu przywiozłam alabastrowego słonia i inkrustowaną dmuchawę do kominka,





którego nie zaprojektowałam :tongue:

----------


## julo23

My już mieszkamy od 2 tygodni ale jest jeszcze sporo do zrobienia lub poprawienia.  Jakby ktoś mi tak dał 100tys.  to by moje problemy od reki znikneły





tylko się nie śmiać ze zdjęć bo jeszcze sporo do ogarnięcia jest.
A schody z tą poręczą jakby ktoś pytał to jest taki ostatni krzyk mody i tak ma być. Zresztą mało kto tak ma.  Moja robota  :big grin:    a stolarz przyjdzie za rok bo takie ma terminy...

----------


## autorus

:wave:  :wave:  :wave:   Tylko pogratulować.

----------


## plusfoto

No a my w czarnej d...e. Chociaż ty bliżej celu.

----------


## julo23

Powiem Wam, że to jest tak, że długo, długo jest sie się daleko a nagle nie wiadomo kiedy i już jest.  Także nie ma co się przejmować.
Ja do tej pory jeszcze mam problem z tym i mówię że jade na BUDOWĘ   heheh

----------


## aksuda

Julo gratulacje 
My mamy ten sam problem czy jedziemy na budowę czy do domu. Od czwartku mamy oficjalnie zakończoną budowę a mieszkamy od miesiąca i też mamy jeszcze sporo do zrobienia.
 Widok na kuchnię

i salon




i  łazienka dolna

----------


## maggs1

Super gratuluję, mamy chyba taki sam piekarnik i mikrofalę  :smile: 




> My już mieszkamy od 2 tygodni ale jest jeszcze sporo do zrobienia lub poprawienia.  Jakby ktoś mi tak dał 100tys.  to by moje problemy od reki znikneły
> 
> Załącznik 269648
> Załącznik 269649
> Załącznik 269650
> 
> tylko się nie śmiać ze zdjęć bo jeszcze sporo do ogarnięcia jest.
> A schody z tą poręczą jakby ktoś pytał to jest taki ostatni krzyk mody i tak ma być. Zresztą mało kto tak ma.  Moja robota    a stolarz przyjdzie za rok bo takie ma terminy...

----------


## julo23

@maggs1,   tak  to ten sam sprzęt  z amiki. 

Ja się przymierzam do podbitki.  Dokonałem pomiarów wstępnych.   jest tego ok. 80mb,   lub 65m2.  
Troche sporo.  Chyba zdecyduje się na PCV.  ciekawe jakie koszty ?  Materiał chyba wyjdzie w granicach 2000zł tak mi wyliczył jakiś tam kalkulator budowalny.  
A wczoraj wykonałem taki troche chamski chodnik,  co poradzić jak już funduszy brak   :tongue: 
Za to całkowicie samodzielnie,  a to cieszy podwójnie.

----------


## maggs1

> @maggs1,   tak  to ten sam sprzęt  z amiki. 
> 
> Ja się przymierzam do podbitki.  Dokonałem pomiarów wstępnych.   jest tego ok. 80mb,   lub 65m2.  
> Troche sporo.  Chyba zdecyduje się na PCV.  ciekawe jakie koszty ?  Materiał chyba wyjdzie w granicach 2000zł tak mi wyliczył jakiś tam kalkulator budowalny.  
> A wczoraj wykonałem taki troche chamski chodnik,  co poradzić jak już funduszy brak  
> Za to całkowicie samodzielnie,  a to cieszy podwójnie.


Chodniczek pierwsza klasa, widzę, że mamy więcej wspólnych rzeczy
-u mnie podbitki będzie około 100m2 i będzie drewniana
-mamy ten sam rodzaj trawnika (mieszanka traw łąkowych, kępkowych z przewagą chwastów  :smile: 
dodatkowo mam jeszcze na działce budynki do rozbiórki . . . . 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ziuta62

Witam w klubie perfekcyjnych trawników. U nas elewacja prawie skończona. Układa się kamień na ścianach piwnicy. Wielkie dzięki dla fighter1983 i ekipy Zbyszka Hołdy. Bardzo polecam jeśli ktoś szuka super ekspertów od elewacji i nie tylko. Zdjęć nie potrafię wstawić. Ponoć są za duże. Niezmiennie jednak pozdrawiam szczęśliwców z 2012.

----------


## ziuta62

Udało się. Moje tynki Caparol Thermosan NQG. 
Aksuda masz przefajne stołki barowe. Gdzie je wysznupałaś?

----------


## aksuda

Ziuta62 stołki barowe są firmy FAMAG

----------


## maggs1

> Udało się. Moje tynki Caparol Thermosan NQG. 
> Aksuda masz przefajne stołki barowe. Gdzie je wysznupałaś?


Ładnie się domek prezentuje, wszystko pasuje. pozdrawiam

----------


## Danonki

a nam 26 października minie 2 lata jak mieszkamy, a jeszcze nawet nie mamy okapu czy górnych szafek w kuchni, listew przypodłogowych oraz nigdzie glazury  :big tongue:  ale moge się pochwalić że nareszcie ruszyliśmy poddasze (na razie mieszkalismy i urzedowaliśmy tylko na parterze czyli na 
64m2)

----------


## nita83

*Danonk*i, czyli zabawa w urządzanie zaczyna się od nowa  :smile:

----------


## Danonki

*nita 83*, wiesz, tak na prawde nigdy się nie skończyła. Parter nigdy nie byl urządzony do końca, raczej tymczasowo (stare meble, brak kominka, brak oświetlenia docelowego, salon robił za sypialnie naszą, biuro za pokój dzieci itd). W sumie to teraz będzie nas czekał jego remont o czym juz ktoś też wspominał, że "zanim się dom wykończy, to już trzeba robić jego remont". Np częśc ścian trzeba już koniecznie odświezyć, ale to dopiero jak uporamy sie z poddaszem 


i znalazłam kilka stron wcześniej wpis julo23




> Widziałem ostatnio,  sąsiedzi ładnie sobie pomalowali,  jedną ściane w kolor Dekoralu - "fantastyczny fiolet:"  reszta w "bitą śmietanę" i  na niej 3 pasy pionowe z tego fioletu.   A na tej ścianie całej fioletowej takie białe drzewo namalowane szablonem.  Super to wyszło.'
> .


a ja w jednym z pokojów na poddaszu pomalowałam 2 ściany na dekoral batystowy fiolet, 2 ściany na nobiles lato miodowe, też mam paski na ścianach i... drzewo  :big grin:  ale namalowane ręcznie oczywiście przeze mnie w okolicach godziny 24:00. A co! jak szaleć, to szaleć  :smile:  
Nie wiem jak wyszło, mam nadzieję, że dobrze. Maluję ja, prace z tynkiem, z obsadzaniem ościeżnic, parapetów itd robi mąż. Nie jest idealnie, ale my to amatorzy, to nie ma się co dziwić,  no i pare złotówek zawsze w kieszeni zostanie






PS. pisał ktoś o papierowym oświetleniu z IKEA - że tymczasowo itd  :big grin:  taka papierowa kula wisi u nas przez 2 lata w pokoju na parterze i dwa kwadratowe abazury w salonie  :smile:  mi się tam podobaja, ale pewnie z czasem zmienimy, bo w planach jest w przyszłości m.in. podwieszany sufit i takie szmery-bajery różne

----------


## autorus

No fajnie macie. U mnie tynkowanie i rozkładanie podlogowki.  Jestem w lesie.

----------


## Danonki

no ale jaka chałupkę będziesz miał! nasze 'zwyczajne' domki mogą się schować przy takim oryginalnym projekcie. Fakt, że trochę długo się schodzi, ale na pewno jest warto poczekać  :smile:

----------


## nita83

jaki słoneczny pokój  :smile:  szaleństwo kolorowe, ale fajnie wyszło. I piękne drzewo.

----------


## autorus

> no ale jaka chałupkę będziesz miał! nasze 'zwyczajne' domki mogą się schować przy takim oryginalnym projekcie. Fakt, że trochę długo się schodzi, ale na pewno jest warto poczekać


Jak wy wnuki będziecie bawili to ja płytki dopiero położę na podłogę  :wink:

----------


## Danonki

*autorus,* hahaha, no nie ma to jak być optymistą  :big tongue: 
i gdziesz czytałam, że w ten weekend jeseś w Kuklówce? Czyżby rzut beretem od mojego Grodziska?  :smile:  nie doczytałam jednak, co to za zlot ma tam być?

* nita83*,  odnośnie pokoju żółto-fioletowego to pokoj dzieci (jeden z dwoch) - drugi jest zielony. Nasza sypialniao czerwono-szara. My lubimy wyrazne kolory  :smile:

----------


## julo23

@Danonki ,  bardzo ciekawie Wam wyszedł ten żółty kolor z fioletowym. 
Odważna decyzja ale sie opłacała. 

Ja tymczasem zrobiłem podbitkę i oświetlenie. 


Pierwsze 3 zdjęcia w trakcie prac. 
Ostatnie już - jak było skończone razem z górą.

Prawa facjatka z dużym oknem bez oświetlenia pozostała, bo żona się uparła że nie będziemy robić "kapliczki" .  hheheeh

Troche się najeżdziłem żeby kupić LEDY 1,2W.  bo zazwyczaj są 2W najmniejsze.
Razem 20 światełek.

----------


## Danonki

*julo23,* ale ładnie z ta podbitką i oświetleniem  :smile:  zazdroszcze, bo ja ciagle jej nie mam, a wygląd domu od razu nabiera charakteru i takiego ciepełka

----------


## julo23

Ja montaż podbitki odkładałem w czasie ale zaczęły sie problemy z wróbelkami. I przyspieszyłem ten temat kosztem czego innego.
W dwóch miejscach zaczeły już wydłubywać styropian - na szczytach facjatek.  Sprawdziłem te miejsca i póki co nie wydłubały dużo ale wykonawca podbitki mówił że spotkał się z tym że sporo szkód narobiły czasami takie wróbelki. 
Zaobserwuj sobie szczyty,  czy nie ma odchodów ptasich zbyt dużo, czy nie ma na krokwiach jakiegoś sianka czy już może małych gniazdek. 
Ptaszki są fajne ale wiesz  :big grin:   w karmniku a na naszym dachu.

----------


## autorus

"]*autorus,* hahaha, no nie ma to jak być optymistą  :big tongue: 
i gdziesz czytałam, że w ten weekend jeseś w Kuklówce? Czyżby rzut beretem od mojego Grodziska?  :smile:  nie doczytałam jednak, co to za zlot ma tam być?"

Zlot dla dzieci z domu dziecka  został przeniesiony do Legionowa. Ale za rok znów będzie w Kuklówce  :smile:  Oczywiście ze rzut beretem od Grodziska. Zreszta kopuła przecież tez rzut beretem jest  :smile:

----------


## tereska77

> Jak wy wnuki będziecie bawili to ja płytki dopiero położę na podłogę


 :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl: 
Mysl pozytywnie! Wszyscy juz sie beda remontowac, a u Ciebie wszystko nowe, swiezo polozone :wink: 

My tez daleko w tyle za innymi. Za miesiac bedziemy ocieplac dach i robic strych "na gotowo".
Co niektorzy uwazaja, ze na glowe upadlismy pakujac sie w takie koszty, ale jest to przemyslana decyzja. Z pomieszczen gospodarczych mamy tylko garaz i kotlownie, ktorych nie chce zagracac. Kotlownia mala, z wyjsciem na zewnatrz, wejdzie tylko pompa i zbiornik 300l. Garaz, wiadomo, maz chce wykorzystac po swojemu, a ze nie mam ochoty upychac rzeczy "sezonowych" w sypialniach, zreszta nie wyobrazam sobie "upchniecia" kilkunastu toreb podroznych, walizek i ozdob swiatecznych w szafie w sypialni :roll eyes: , wiec wszystko wyladuje na strychu. Nie chce, zeby to byl strych-pier...lnik, wiec zrobimy go "ladnie" :wink:  

Mamy tez pierwsza budowlana "porazke" za soba :roll eyes:  Sprawa do wyjasnienia miedzy elektrykiem a wykonawca od podbitki, maja sami ustalic kto popelnil blad, ja nie mam mozliwosci sprawdzenia, co jest zrobione zle.
Chodzi o to, ze podbitka "ugina sie" pod ciezarem swiatelek, prawie "wypada". Nie widzialam, wiec nawet nie wiem, jak to wyglada i jak bardzo jest zle. Wykonawca twierdzi, ze elektryk zamontowal swiatelka w zlych miejscach, elektryk mowi, ze wszystkie panele powinny byc przykrecone a nie sa....
Powiedzialam im, ze maja sie spotkac obaj na budowie i zalatwic to miedzy soba, ja poprosze tylko o ostateczna decyzje, kto spartolil robote :roll eyes:

----------


## julo23

No błędy zawszę są i będą.  Ten sie nie myli co nic nie robi i siedzi w blokach. 

A ja myślałem że wolno idziemy z robotą bo po nas zaczeli bloki budować  i oddali je na początku tego roku w styczniu.
A teraz już im grzyb wylazł - w nowych blokach.  Także nic na skróty.

Wracając do podbitki, to jak szeroką masz ?
U mnie ok. 100-110cm.   Jest na środku jedno wzmocnienie.  Nie licząc tego przy ścianie i tej deski na zakończeniu dachu.  Co odległość krokwi dali też te prostopadłe.  nie wiem jakie tam są odległości ale muszą być większe niż okno dachowe bo one sie mieszczą wyżej miedzy nimi.  No i światełka dawaliśmy gdzie nam sie umysli i sie nie wygieły panele PCV. 
A z czego masz podbitkę ?   Panele z tego co widziałem przybijali każdy ale to są te poczwórne. 
I nie robili takerem tylko normalnie wkrętami do drewna.  
Ogólnie to sie nie znam, kolega wykonywał i miał moje zaufanie, póki co jestem zadowolony, zobaczymy tylko czy od temperatur sie nie pofaluje. Bo takie spartaczone roboty też już widziałem.
Acha... no i robiliśmy tak że koleś od podbitki mi światełka od razu robił.  Elektryk tylko kabel mu wyprowadził na zewnątrz. W twoim wypadku to mysle że ten od podbitki coś spartolił bo światełka przecież ciężkie nie są jeśli to standardowe oprawki  i żarówki LED.

----------


## julo23

Właśnie założyłem okap.  2.5godziny dłubania,  a to to nie pasuje a to tamto. Nie myślałem że będzie z tym tyle problemów.  
No ale wisi i działa. 

Wrzucając zdjęcia na forum musze sie liczyć z krytyką ale co tam... jakoś ją zniose  :big grin:

----------


## aksuda

Julo jakiej firmy macie okap?
My cały czas wybieramy I wybrać nie możemy  :sad:  to brakujące ogniwo do całej kuchni :yes:

----------


## autorus

A mi się podobają szafki bezuchwytowe  :smile:  napisz coś na ich temat  :smile:

----------


## aksuda

Wszystkiego najlepszego i samych trafnych decyzji w 2015 :bye:

----------


## milina

i widzę że jest troche bocianków 2012 którzy zaczęli i nie skończyli  :roll eyes:  pociesza mnie to  :tongue: 
mało się tu udzielałam, ale czytam na bieżąco  :roll eyes: 





> Czy z bociankow 2012 niewybudowany zostalem tylko ja ?


my też nie  :smile:   życie nas zaskoczyło, wpadliśmy w kryzys finansowy i budowa stanęła na etapie stanu surowego zamkniętego z instalacjami. W tym roku zrobimy niestety prawdopobnie tylko tynki... Tak więc nie zostaniesz tu sam  :smile: 

*max-maniacy* to awaryjnie będziemy tu siedzieć na końcu razem  :tongue:   my co prawda nie budujemy własnymi siłami fizycznie, ale za to finansowo, dlatego idzie nam to jak krew z nosa. Nie chcieliśmy brać kredytu i zadłużać się, ale z perspektywy czasu wiem, że to była najmądrzejsza rzecz jaką mogliśmy zrobić bo teraz byśmy gorzko płakali  :wink: 

*plusfoto* jeśli mogę prosić informacje odnośnie paneli ogrodzeniowych to też byłabym wdzięczna  :wink: 




> Maz tylko pyta: "kiedy bedziemy to robic?", "ile?" i czy "mamy tyle kasy?"


To tak jak u nas!!!  :tongue:  całą budowę poprowadziłam ja, jedyne czym mąż się zajął to był komin, to mnie przerosło  :tongue: 





temat kolorów ścian na tapecie.... my będziemy mieć jasny dom, więc raczej dominować będą biele i pastelowe kolory  :smile:  ale kto co lubi...  :smile: 


*aksuda* już grill?  :big grin:  a między meble w kuchni to może jakieś szkło?  najlepiej hmmm może białe? czarne? 

*maggs* czuję u ciebie klimat który i mnie się podoba  :smile:  możesz pokazać więcej zdjęć z domku? 

*julo* super!  :wiggle:  a barierka na schodach pierwsza klasa! ja bym ją zostawiła, serio  :roll eyes:  kuchnia mi się bardzo podoba  :smile:

----------


## albertM

Jeśli się nie znacie to lepiej jak wam budowlaniec kupi.

----------


## tereska77

Rozpoczelismy wreszcie kolejny sezon :wiggle: 

Po pol roku czekania ekipa od ocieplen nareszcie do nas dotarla i ocieplaja dach, a za kilka tygodni (mam nadzieje) wejdzie pan plytkarz :wink: 
No i najwazniejsze!!! Od stycznia mamy zamontowane wszystkie pstryczki, gniazdka i zarowy i swiatlo mozna zaswiecic we wszystkich pomieszczeniach, cieszylismy sie jak dzieci z tego swiatla :big lol:

----------


## plusfoto

No to się tylko cieszyć, święta pewnie spędzicie w nowym domu. U mnie teraz będzie rozkładana podłogówka a potem wylewki. Jak dobrze pójdzie to może uda się przyszłe B. Narodzenie urządzić w nowym domku.

----------


## tereska77

> No to się tylko cieszyć, święta pewnie spędzicie w nowym domu. U mnie teraz będzie rozkładana podłogówka a potem wylewki. Jak dobrze pójdzie to może uda się przyszłe B. Narodzenie urządzić w nowym domku.


Nie ma szans na to :no:  Z naszym tempem, to Ty bedziesz pierwszy :big lol: 

Ocieplenie dachu mocno nadwyrezy nasze zasoby finansowe, wiec za bardzo nie poszalejemy w tym roku :roll eyes: 
Z plytkami zaczynamy od pomieszczen gospodarczych, czyli najpierw kotlownia, garaz i pralnia. Mam juz zamowione do malego wc (mialam stan przedzawalowy jak dostalam wycene, bo to tylko 1x1,5m, ale nic innego nam sie nie podobalo :roll eyes: ) 
Potem w lipcu montaz pc i blizej jesieni elewacja. Jesli sie uda, to kupimy plytki do reszty pomieszczen, ale nie wiem, czy cos wiecej zrobimy w tym roku.

----------


## autorus

O widzę, że tu jeszcze ktoś jest. A myślałem, że temat czeka na mnie abym jako ostatni zgasił światło 

Na początku maja mam zamiar wkopać szambo czym zakończę hydraulikę w domu   Taki sukces kibelkowy  :wink:

----------


## plusfoto

autorus ty to już prawie metę widzisz a my przed sobą mamy jeszcze kilka zakrętów. :wink:

----------


## max-maniacy

bez sensu taka licytacja, ale jednak najwięcej zakrętów to chyba jednak przed nami.  :yes: 

mamy stan prawie ssz. brakuje drzwi i bramy garażowe. drzwi właściwie wybrane - wikęda. upatrzyłam sobie cal, ale są poza zasięgiem naszego portfela. 
aktualnie powstają ściany działowe na piętrze. a potem bierzemy się za elektrykę. 
i jeśli nie sprzedamy mieszkania, to pewnie więcej nie damy rady. a jakby się udało, to wizja świąt w domu byłaby realna. 

tak więc jeśli ktoś tu zagląda, to proszę o trzymanie kciuków. pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## autorus

Dawno już tu nikt nie pisał. Pewnie wszyscy jesteście już na emeryturach  :wink:

----------


## ziuta62

Witam. Mnie tu emerytura na pewno zastanie bo taki jest plan. Mamy schody  i szafkę - zabudowę zaworów na razie bez drzwiczek. Kamień na ścianie ze schodami zaczęli dzisiaj wykładać. Jest nadzieja , że w przyszłym tygodniu skończą. 
Czekamy teraz na projekt kuchni kaflowej od Foresta. Muszę jechać do Polski żeby kupić kafelki do piwnicy.

----------


## autorus

U mnie Finlandia dopiero drzwi wstawia. I to tylko 3 szt. Ale Cie gonię.

----------


## ziuta62

Pięknie masz w środku. Ja bym z takiego domu nie wychodziła. Uwielbiam te okna. Co jedno to ładniejsze.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Arturo72

> U mnie Finlandia dopiero drzwi wstawia.


Światowy człowiek jesteś jak z Finlandii drzwi wstawiasz  :wink:

----------


## ziuta62

Witam, ściana ze schodami wyłożona kamieniem, komin na piętrze też / tam będzie bio-kominek/  i schodki do domu też.
Pozdrawiam, o ile jeszcze jest ktoś na placu boju.

----------


## plusfoto

Jest i to nie jeden. :yes:  Fotki może trochę większe bo na tych to tylko widać że są. :bash:

----------


## ziuta62

Nie mogłam wstawić bo były za duże. Wyczytałam na forum, że mogą mieć max. 150 pikseli i tak pomniejszyłam.  Nie znam się na tym. 
A ty przy czym się tak grzebiesz?

----------


## plusfoto

> ........A ty przy czym się tak grzebiesz?



Kurcze okulary co prawda mam ale gotówki nie widzę :wink:

----------


## ziuta62

No to cię rozumiem. Ja to przynajmniej na pocieszenie kupuję sobie od czasu do czasu gadżet domowy. Dzisiaj przyszła lampa do kuchni i od razu mi się lepiej zrobiło. Tm bardziej, że w promocji. Prawdziwe światło w tunelu. Ty nie baba to nie masz takich pocieszaczy. 
Też mam okulary i efekty takie same. Może czas zmienić okulistę?
Mam nowe fotki, ale nie potrafię zlikwidować tamtych. Doszedł płot. Brama się robi

----------


## max-maniacy

za namową *ziuty62* zajrzałam tu, choć byłam przekonana, że nikogo już tu nie ma. tzn, wiedziałam, że *autorus* swoją kpułę wykańczasz, bo czasem zaglądam do Ciebie, podpatrzeć postępy.
u nas mieszaknie w dalszym ciągu nie sprzedane. więc dłubiemy dalej.
w tym roku zrobiliśmy elektrykę (siłami męża), bardzo prostą, bez żadnych bajerów niestety i tynki (rękami ekipy). w związku z tym, w domowje kasie znowu pusto. chyba zdecydujemy się na jakiś kredyt na tą końcówkę, bo ile można ciągnąć. naprawdę emerytura nas zastanie. no ale na razie jeszcze decyzja nie podjęta. trzeba najpierw policzyć ile, na ile i za ile.
pozdrawiam wszystkie budujące jeszcze bocianki 2012

----------


## ziuta62

Witam, w końcu jest nas więcej. Będzie z 6 bocianków 2012 na placu boju .Nie jest żle. Policz ile spłacisz bankowi odsetek i czy nie lepiej zejść z ceny mieszkania w takim układzie. Poczekaj jeszcze. Już możecie wykańczać nawet zimą. Pogoda was nie trzyma. 
Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki za sprzedaż.

----------


## max-maniacy

nad kredytem na razie myślimy, ale nie podejmujemy póki co, żadnych konkretnych kroków. 
też bym wolała tego uniknąć. ale z drugiej strony chciałabym juz mieszkać. męczy mnie to krążenie z jednego miejsca w drugie (chociaż mamy blisko).
myślę, że kredyt i tak spłacilibyśmy szybciej po sprzedazy mieszkania. albo inna opcja jest taka, ze jak mieszkanie się sprzeda to kupimy za to inne w miescie, jako inwestycję na przyszłość dla dzieciaków. 

Ziuta dopiero się dopatrzyłam, jakie Ty masz piękne widoki za oknem!!!  :eek: 
góry to moja miłość wielka i niestety trochę niespełniona, bo tak daleko od nas.

----------


## tereska77

Melduje sie i ja  :bye: 

Zerknelam, kiedy pisalam tutaj ostatnio, rok juz minal  :roll eyes: 

Co zrobilismy przez ten rok?
Strych skonczony, mamy polozony kolor na domku, zamontowane lampy zewnetrzne, plytki w garazu, kotlowni, pralni, salonie, lazience i malym wc. Czekamy na dostawe plytek do kuchni i holi.

W pazdzierniku odpalilismy pompe ciepla, wiec w zime mielismy juz fajnie cieplutko  :wiggle:  Rachunki za prad mile nas zaskoczyly :yes:  Od pazdziernika do maja razem okolo 1300zl.

Za miesiac i troche mamy urlop i do tego czasu chce skonczyc lazienke. Mam juz grzejnik, brodzik i wc, zostalo juz mi TYLKO kupic bidet, kabine prysznicowa i szafke z umywalka  :big grin:  Plan mam taki, ze w lipcu dymam materac i spimy w domu chociaz jedna noc  :tongue:

----------


## Arturo72

> W pazdzierniku odpalilismy pompe ciepla, wiec w zime mielismy juz fajnie cieplutko  Rachunki za prad mile nas zaskoczyly Od pazdziernika do maja razem okolo 1300zl.


I to pewnie w taryfie budowlanej lub w najlepszym wypadku G11  :wink: 
Węglem byłoby taniej  :big grin: 
Ale nie wiernym Tomaszem warto być żeby potem być mile zaskoczonym  :wink:

----------


## tereska77

> I to pewnie w taryfie budowlanej lub w najlepszym wypadku G11 
> Węglem byłoby taniej 
> Ale nie wiernym Tomaszem warto być żeby potem być mile zaskoczonym


To, ze nie podoba mi sie (a wrecz czasami drazni :roll eyes: ) Twoj sposob "nawracania" i "uswiadamiania", nie znaczy, ze popieram i pochwalam palenie weglem. O kosztach nigdy sie nie wypowiadalam, bo nie mam o tym pojecia  :big tongue: 

Zaskoczenie bylo przy pierwszym rachunku, myslalam, ze bedzie ze 200zl wiecej. Majac ozc wiedzialam, czego sie moge spodziewac, ale gdy dom jest niezamieszkany, bez drzwi wewnetrznych, tylko czesciowo zasloniety wylaz na strych, pierwszy sezon...itd. to nie wiadomo czego sie spodziewac. Poza tym, przez pierwszy miesiac pompa chodzila, jak chciala, niekoniecznie w taniej taryfie  :wink: 
Taryfy budowlanej nie mialam nigdy, a po montazu pompy zmienilam na G12  :big tongue:  1300 to kwota za caly prad, troche z tego zuzyli panowie przy pracach wykonczeniowych.

----------


## agao_83

tereska jaki masz dom (metraż, czy z poddaszem czy bez, z jakich materiałów) i jaką pompę ciepła? jesteśmy przed budową i rozważamy różne sposoby ogrzewania  :smile:

----------


## tereska77

> tereska jaki masz dom (metraż, czy z poddaszem czy bez, z jakich materiałów) i jaką pompę ciepła? jesteśmy przed budową i rozważamy różne sposoby ogrzewania


Parterowka, niecale 160m2 (w tym garaz i kotlownia)

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...i,1949,0,0.htm

Sciany z BK, a pompa gruntowa Ekontech  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> a pompa gruntowa Ekontech


Drogo i nie opłacalnie ale to moje zdanie i chyba mam prawo tereska co ?  :wink:

----------


## Sylwia $

hop hop!!! Czy jestem jedynym bociankiem z 2012 roku, który jeszcze nie uwił swojego gniazdka do końca? :bash:

----------


## autorus

Spokojnie jeszcze ja zostałem  :smile:

----------


## tereska77

*Sylwia $* nie stresuj sie, nie jestes sama  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Pomyśl sobie tak. Buduje tak długo bo robię to dokładniej  :wink:

----------


## Sylwia $

Od razu mi lepiej, że sama nie jestem w tej nie równej grze :big grin:  
A w ogóle to się może przywitam... Sylwia jestem buduje u boku męża mego MENA SUPERMENA :big grin:  DOM W JEŻYNACH 2. Ciasny ale własny :smile: . 
Dziennika swego nie posiadam i tak się tułam to tu to tam :wink:

----------


## Sylwia $

Dobra to i ja czymś się pochwalę.
Nasza miniaturowa łazienka prawie gotowa. Brakuje mebli ale mój osobisty stolarz będzie miał czas dopiero pod koniec roku :sad: 

Pomalowana ściana będzie zabudowana szafką wg mojego wymęczonego pomysłu :smile:  zaczerpniętego oczywiście z inspiracji internetowych :yes: 

Trochę już świeci. Górne światło nie zamontowane jeszcze.

Wnęka i blat na którym opiera się umywalka wymagały od mojego Mena Supermena naprawdę dużo pracy. Dziękuję Mu za cierpliwość i wyrozumiałość :hug: .

----------


## anulla1986

> Dobra to i ja czymś się pochwalę.
> Nasza miniaturowa łazienka prawie gotowa. Brakuje mebli ale mój osobisty stolarz będzie miał czas dopiero pod koniec roku
> 
> Pomalowana ściana będzie zabudowana szafką wg mojego wymęczonego pomysłu zaczerpniętego oczywiście z inspiracji internetowych
> 
> Trochę już świeci. Górne światło nie zamontowane jeszcze.
> 
> Wnęka i blat na którym opiera się umywalka wymagały od mojego Mena Supermena naprawdę dużo pracy. Dziękuję Mu za cierpliwość i wyrozumiałość.


*Sylwia $* gratuluje łazienki  :wave:

----------


## mother_nature

Sylwia, super!  :big grin: 
Nie wiedziałam, że Ty jesteś Bocianek 2012. Szkoda, że nie prowadzisz własnego dziennika.

----------


## mały biały domek

Podpisuję się pod pochwałami Sylwiu  :smile:  śliczna łazienka, zazdroszczę dużego okna i  żałuję, że się nie upierałam dłużej u siebie i zgodziłam się na małe. Płytki podłogowe jakie masz? podobne do moich  :smile:

----------


## autorus

też mi się podoba  :smile:

----------


## Sylwia $

Dziękuję za pochwały tym bardziej, że to moja pierwsza w życiu łazienka którą miałam okazję zrobić i jeszcze ten drakoński metrarz :wink:  szału nie ma :wink: .
Szare płytki to Paradyż z serii Nirrad Bianco,
Podłoga gres Dublin beige kupiony w Castoramie, 
Szara farba - jakaś Śnieżka ale nie mam nazwy.

*mały biały domku* okno to mój wymysł ponieważ w projekcie było 90 cm x 90 cm. Według mnie bardzo dziwny wymiar więc jest zupełnie inne.   

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kjuta

*Sylwia* przyjemna łazienka  :smile:  podoba mi się wszystko, a najbardziej oświetlenie lustra i zgrabnie podłączona umywalka bez tych rur na wierzchu  :smile:

----------


## Sylwia $

No to zaczynamy kolejny budowlany rok. U nas w końcu ostatni :smile: 
Nasz domek ma od środy piec :wave:  Temperatura z godzin porannych to 17 stopni. W końcu ciepło się zrobiło. No i jest woda bieżąca! Tak niewiele a tak cieszy :wink: 
Jutro zaczynamy kłaść gres w holu :smile:  hura

----------


## max-maniacy

chciałam poinformować, że w końcu się wykańczamy!!!
na górze zrobione już pokoje na gotowo (panele i ściany), na dole gładzimy, szlifujemy i lada dzień zaczniemy malować.
za jakieś dwa tygodnie będą schody. drzwi wew. już czekają w sklepie.
a my czekamy na majstra od łazienek i płytek. chyba już niedługo się zjawi. w górnej łazience zrobił już w rudniu stelaż do wc, poprowadził rury, tak więc cześć roboty już za nim. poza łazienkami będzie kładł gres na parterze i kilka płytek w kuchni na ścianie.
no i jak zrobi się ciepło, to ma przyjść koleś od ocieplenia, żeby dokończyć elewację, bo nie zdążył zimą przed mrozami.

tak więc te wakacje mam nadzieję już spędzić w nowym domu.

----------


## Sylwia $

piąty rok budowy dla wszystkich Bocianków 2012 :big grin:  Faktycznie należałby już powoli się przeprowadzać! Życzę tego wszystkim, którzy jeszcze zostali w tej ciągle budującej się grupie. Ja myślę, że weekend majowy spędzę w końcu u siebie :big grin: ! Z nowości budowlanych to po 6 miesiącach oczekiwania mam szafki w łazience :wave:

----------

